# Southern Ohio giant! Is all I can say!



## TheTracker

Damn


----------



## derrinx

WOW!!!! That has to be world class.


----------



## Dierte

Wow! I hope you get him before the orange army does.


----------



## Blackhawkhunter

Holy crap is about all I can say


----------



## Fortyneck

Dang. Typical 14-16 pt...

:jaw:


----------



## jdk81

You have a seriously world class deer there man. I think we may be talking world record status. Close anyway.


----------



## snoman4

Holy Tines and Mainbeams batman. That buck may be close to a record. That is a world class buck.


----------



## nthewild

It's sad to say, but if I had a deer like that on camera, I wouldn't be sharing it. Not to take this in a negative direction, but the rarity and potential fame and fortune of a deer like that is quite impressive. Congrats and a huge Good Luck to you. Truly a world class deer.


----------



## buckjunkey

What a buck! Keep that one to yourself. World class for sure.


----------



## undercover

Cheese and rice!!!! That is beyond big!


----------



## gatorbait42

Giant!


----------



## labonte.r

Id give him another year.


----------



## nomansland

Dude. I wouldn't tell a soul about that deer. Wow


----------



## saskguy

Over 200 typ.


----------



## mjbrady

If you kill him, I will gladly drag him out for you. Thats a beast...


----------



## smackey

nthewild said:


> It's sad to say, but if I had a deer like that on camera, I wouldn't be sharing it. Not to take this in a negative direction, but the rarity and potential fame and fortune of a deer like that is quite impressive. Congrats and a huge Good Luck to you. Truly a world class deer.


This^^^^^ loose lips sink ships... You'll have every outfitter in the country trying to lease that piece of property.


----------



## Sasamafras

Unbelievable! Hope someone takes him down this year without any missing tines!


----------



## Huntin Hard

That's a beast! Goodluck getting him.


----------



## buckjunkey

I'd be curious as to how many pm's you get about this buck.


----------



## AttilaTheHun

That's gotta be a 200+ class buck. Man, what a trophy!!!!


----------



## sixgunluv

Holy Mother of Sunshine.......... :faint2:


----------



## hammerhunter

Good luck I hope you get him!


----------



## chaded

nthewild said:


> It's sad to say, but if I had a deer like that on camera, I wouldn't be sharing it. Not to take this in a negative direction, but the rarity and potential fame and fortune of a deer like that is quite impressive. Congrats and a huge Good Luck to you. Truly a world class deer.


I would not tell a single person. Well maybe my wife because she would be wondering what was wrong with me not able to sleep and whatnot.


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

Southern Ohio is a big chunk of ground with a lot of counties....


----------



## JParanee

Wow there is a god  

Good luck


----------



## Captain Cully

Christ The Almighty!!!!!


----------



## FearTheReaper

nthewild said:


> It's sad to say, but if I had a deer like that on camera, I wouldn't be sharing it. Not to take this in a negative direction, but the rarity and potential fame and fortune of a deer like that is quite impressive. Congrats and a huge Good Luck to you. Truly a world class deer.



I agree, keep that hush hush...


----------



## hdrking2003

Man that thing looks just like the Amish "Lucky Buck" taken in So Ohio about 10 years ago! Like his twin.


----------



## buckeyboy

just a true giant Good luck..


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

Thanks guys!


----------



## 195B&C

I know where he's at😁😁😁😁😁


----------



## Liveblue23

lol that thing looks fake hes so big. and i hunt and live in Southern Ohio... fingers crossed bahaha


----------



## Regohio

True Ohio Monster!


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

195B&C said:


> I know where he's at😁😁😁😁😁


I know you do!😁


----------



## Tim/OH

Speechless......



Tim


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler

What you need is a good cameraman! I will offer my services for free......only stipulation is I get to hunt on my days off....Let me know if we have a deal.


----------



## Delta180

if you knock off some of that nontypical stuff, he might compete for the grand prize ... but seems like he prob has more hidden/subtle kicker/stickers than meets the eye. wollyjopper. good luck u aren't going to think about anything else for long time


----------



## bearleft

195 B&C 's avatar, The deer in your avatar and the pics of a 230" monster I'm guessing deer farm?


----------



## Fruecrue

:faint:
I would fall out of my tree never to speak coherently again.


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

bearleft said:


> 195 B&C 's avatar, The deer in your avatar and the pics of a 230" monster I'm guessing deer farm?


Knew that was coming... But no guys all fair chase private land here. Just a tru surprise giant that came outta no where! No history or nothing!


----------



## DrewStevens

I wish it was that freaking warm this weekend. I froze my arse off!


----------



## Azaral

Wow


----------



## TaylorMade757

WOW what a beast!


----------



## 195B&C

highest bidder gets gps coordinates! Bidding starts at 2,000😂😂😂


----------



## cgs1967

I wouldn't tell anyone about that buck. Just tell me and I wont say a word. Honest!!!


----------



## bearleft

I was not trying to be a [email protected] Those are some HUGE deer! I've spent over 2000 hours in treestands and have only seen one deer at or over 200". Now go kill him and post up some pics!


----------



## stillern

3 different looks ... if that is real it would crush the Current record. Insane!


----------



## Dog

Deer nets near 215+. I am sure someone just called Milo... I am not sure how I could pull the trigger on anything else knowing something like that lived nearby. I hope he is either taken legally or dies of old age. If taken legally I am sure we will all hear as a buck like that is VERY rare. Thank you for sharing! Awesome animal.


----------



## Big Country

Please tell me you have a buck tag left? Buck of a lifetime, regardless of what state or Province you live in.

Good luck!! :darkbeer:


----------



## AlphaburnerEBR

maybe its just the cam but he doesnt look more than 3-4 years old


----------



## stillern

Man, I would be on a leave of absence in a hot minute. How many guys ever have a chance to even see that on trail cam?!?! I'd sleep in the stand. Git 'em!


----------



## redneckromeo

Your a brave man to post pics of a deer like that before its on the ground. Deer like that can bring out the worst in people. Good luck and I hope you get him!


----------



## flyin51

That's jus ridiculously huge man! No doubt possible record holder!! I know I'd be takin off work and livin in his woods tryin to even jus see that guy on the hoof!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Wow....

Joe


----------



## harley

I don't think I could sleep for the rest of the season.


----------



## redneckromeo

As a side note you might want to start packing a hammer with you so you can even him up a bit once on the ground.


----------



## WI Buck Chaser

HOLY S***! Go get him! Good luck.


----------



## QS34Reaper

You can say it......and I will second it!!! Beast buck!!!


----------



## bsstalker

record for sure even with deductions, even with the smaller g5 and g6 on his right side and extra kickers. Could some pros please break your scores down on here?


----------



## Delta180

Haha I agree! More I look at him, more he looks to be in the running for the title


----------



## wrkdvr

Wow! Its been said already, but that is one monster of a deer! Best of luck to you and I hope you get a chance at him.


----------



## bowtech37

If u shoot that buck bring a video camera and a sheriff or DEC officer with you for the recovery cause with a buck like that there will be tons of speculation. Awful we have to even think that way. Hell of a world class deer. Best of luck do you have any history with this buck or did he just pop up?


----------



## Delta180

Was referencing redneckromeo quote


----------



## saskguy

Someone who has been getting photos of that deer all summer is wondering where the hell the rut took his buck. lol


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

saskguy said:


> Someone who has been getting photos of that deer all summer is wondering where the hell the rut took his buck. lol


Same thing I said man!


----------



## zy112

saskguy said:


> Someone who has been getting photos of that deer all summer is wondering where the hell the rut took his buck. lol


Haha. Gotta wonder if anyone's laid eyes on him in daylight...If so a change of pants was probably required lol. What a buck!


----------



## Big Country

saskguy said:


> Someone who has been getting photos of that deer all summer is wondering where the hell the rut took his buck. lol


That may be very true.

I shot a really good buck in the midwest about 10 years ago. As I was checking it in I got confronted by several guys that claimed they knew the buck, had a ton of trail cam photo`s of it, and were calling the DNR because i must have trespassed to get it.

Turns out I killed the deer 5 miles as the crow flies from their farm…..lucky I killed it on video and was able to verify I did it on my own farm.


----------



## WNYshooter17

Unbelievable world class deer that I would try and keep off Facebook.


----------



## Kb83

I'm going 130's. 










Someone had to. Stud for sure. Easy 190+.


----------



## widow maker 223

Wow!!! Im speechless. I hope you get a shot at him, good luck


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

Yea me and 195 bc had I giant on camera last year and just found out that one around here shot it a few months ago. We knew something was up when he disappeared off the trail cams


----------



## kansasboi

Thanks for sharing this! I would've fainted checking that cam. Can't wait to see this guy hit the dirt good luck.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler

Big Country said:


> That may be very true.
> 
> I shot a really good buck in the midwest about 10 years ago. As I was checking it in I got confronted by several guys that claimed they knew the buck, had a ton of trail cam photo`s of it, and were calling the DNR because i must have trespassed to get it.
> 
> Turns out I killed the deer 5 miles as the crow flies from their farm…..lucky I killed it on video and was able to verify I did it on my own farm.



It's amazing how many guys think a buck lives on a 200 acre farm it's whole life.


----------



## TheScOuT

I would quit my job to hunt a deer like that...


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

To be honest guys the country this deer is in hard tellin where he came from or where he lives bucks are searching for the last does Chances are he will never come back Who knows??


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler

AlphaburnerEBR said:


> maybe its just the cam but he doesnt look more than 3-4 years old


I was looking at that too. Doesn't seem to be older than that body wise.


----------



## redneckromeo

saskguy said:


> Someone who has been getting photos of that deer all summer is wondering where the hell the rut took his buck. lol


My wife and I had a really nice buck on camera a few years ago. We went out and hunted him that morning together and decided to take a break and get lunch at the Sonic in the nearest town. As we are sitting eating our lunch a truck pulls in a stall across from us and guess who's in the back - the buck we were after. Needless to say we hunted a different buck that afternoon!


----------



## stillern

AlphaburnerEBR said:


> maybe its just the cam but he doesnt look more than 3-4 years old


Does look young...even crazier!


----------



## APAsuphan

Dude quit your job! He might beat Mel's buck.


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

APAsuphan said:


> Dude quit your job! He might beat Mel's buck.


Laid off till January...


----------



## redneckromeo

Chasenwhitetail said:


> Laid off till January...


You lucky bas#*rd!


----------



## James Vee

saskguy said:


> Over 200 typ.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler

I'm jealous, time off to hunt and a giant to go after. Good luck man!


----------



## BoneBuster28

Good luck! Hope you get him!


----------



## Ned250

WNYshooter17 said:


> Unbelievable world class deer that I would try and keep off Facebook.


And this folks is why you don't post this kind of stuff. I sure as heck hope your pics are screen shots and not the actual photo files. :x


----------



## phensway

Call milo and tell him to sell his antlers while they are still number one. That giant will take the podium no questions asked


----------



## Chasenwhitetail




----------



## livetobowhunt7

Oh my deer.... :mg::mg::mg:


----------



## Tracker12

I'd be happy to see a deer like that in a Zoo let alone the woods. Good luck. Hopefully you get him before me. Just told the boss I was sick and needed to see a Doctor in SO Ohio.


----------



## Dean W

Best of luck putting him on the ground!!!


----------



## Bonecutterx

Speechless


----------



## Ramey Jackson

Dear lord baby Jesus! You have a 200+ Typical on your hands. I for one am glad you shared it, never seen such on TC or in the wild.


----------



## ohiobooners

Out of curiosity.... Is this deer in the Pike County area? If so PM me


----------



## atwanamaker

Ridiculous! Good luck!


----------



## Bonecutterx

https://m.facebook.com/nathan.burchett.75?id=100002658457743&_rdr


----------



## phensway

I was lucky enough to get around 500 pictures of a 220 class non typical this season. I've been chasing him for three straight years. You might want to keep it on the low, sounds like ohiobooners is already aware of him


----------



## airwolf

wow is that a typical 14 pt? you can clearly see just from the front that buck has atleast a 25" inside spread. good luck to you man !


----------



## nhns4

ohiobooners said:


> Out of curiosity.... Is this deer in the Pike County area? If so PM me


Hmmmmmm. Deer look familiar to you?


----------



## ohiobooners

nhns4 said:


> Hmmmmmm. Deer look familiar to you?


Mmhmmmm


----------



## phensway

nhns4 said:


> Hmmmmmm. Deer look familiar to you?


I bet they are having a conversation about it right now


----------



## stillern

phensway said:


> I bet they are having a conversation about it right now


Anyone care to fill in the blanks?


----------



## nhns4

ohiobooners said:


> Mmhmmmm


Thought it might. Good luck. He'd be a nice addition to your collection.


----------



## APAsuphan

ohiobooners said:


> Out of curiosity.... Is this deer in the Pike County area? If so PM me


You are the first person I thought of when I saw it said southern Ohio...


----------



## phensway

nhns4 said:


> Thought it might. Good luck. He'd be a nice addition to your collection.


He would be a nice addition to everyone's collection


----------



## ohiobooners

phensway said:


> I bet they are having a conversation about it right now


Negative lol


----------



## phensway

ohiobooners said:


> Negative lol


You lie. Is it you hunting him or someone you know?


----------



## ohiobooners

phensway said:


> You lie. Is it you hunting him or someone you know?


I'm not lying sir.


----------



## bobbie

good luck


----------



## phensway

ohiobooners said:


> I'm not lying sir.


I would be tight lipped too. I'm hunting a 220 incher but he's a non typical


----------



## ONbuckhunter

Um ....wow. I can't even respond rationally. Giant.


----------



## hitman846

Wow! And nothing broken off....:faint:


----------



## Ned250

:happy1:


ohiobooners said:


> Mmhmmmm


----------



## buckbuster31

Wow. Could be world record...


----------



## blinginpse

Wow


----------



## whitetail97

Wow he's huge!


----------



## stillern

Only guy laying claim to this buck will be the one standing over him in the trophy pics! Good luck guys.


----------



## nontypical

Wow! That buck is incredible.


----------



## daveack

I think i would fall out of the tree . Thats what dreams are made of.


----------



## Pope & Young 24

Holy crap! Southern Ohio has been pumping out some monsters this year but this buck is in a class of his own. That's possibly a new world record right there.


----------



## Delta180

man ohiobooners your farm must be in the epicenter of a place that has the perfect mix of ingredients...genetics, food, age/pressure etc... I mean Ohio is obviously awesome but you are obviously in the middle of the best of the best... amazing ... you are blessed! and I am jealous!


----------



## Bonecutterx

ohiobooners said:


> I'm not lying sir.


Post up your trail cam pics


----------



## rutnut

That's a shooter! LOL


----------



## ohiobooners

I'm just asking the fella if he's in the general area I am asking about. I'd love to be able to help the gentleman put an arrow in that old boy


----------



## Bonecutterx

ohiobooners said:


> I'm just asking the fella if he's in the general area I am asking about. I'd love to be able to help the gentleman put an arrow in that old boy


You act like you haveca history with the deer, do you have pics?


----------



## jayson2984

Bonecutterx said:


> You act like you haveca history with the deer, do you have pics?


Annoying


----------



## APAsuphan

This has a chance to be the most epic AT thread ever!


----------



## ohiobooners

I don't have any pics of the buck.


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

Sorry bro not pike co


----------



## TheCamoGhost

That looks like it will give Milo a good scare, at very least. I wouldn't be able to leave my stand until season ended with that dude walking around. Good luck. Would love for an AT'er to break the record! Ghost


----------



## phensway

jayson2984 said:


> Annoying


No it's not clown, it's entertaining


----------



## hunter_tlh

WOW!... That thing would have to challenge the typical record. Crazy big.


----------



## Bonecutterx

ohiobooners said:


> I don't have any pics of the buck.


Sorry misunderstood your posts


----------



## MWoody

I'm thinking OhioBooners has this buck on cam too!!! 

Sure is a buck we all dream of seeing while on stand. I would love to know if and when this deer gets shot so I can hear what he scores. 

One thing I know for sure if a few select hunters from this site shot him they would show him off the right way!!


----------



## Bonecutterx

jayson2984 said:


> Annoying


Your avatar?


----------



## HoosierArcher88

Jeeze o'petes that's just awesome...what a deer


----------



## HAPPY DAD

And BIG BOY lives!!!!!!!

Dean Bower will be along shortly to offer help

Any ATer that's been around awhile will get my inside joke


----------



## phensway

Bonecutterx said:


> Your avatar?


Yeah it is


----------



## treestandnappin

In for later


----------



## MWoody

If I had OhioBooners to help me get a chance at at arrowing that buck I would jump all over that offer.


----------



## Bonecutterx

If these were my Pictures I would tell everyone the pics were taken on the opposite side of the state.


----------



## officergabbard

Good Luck With him!


----------



## Crapshot

I can't believe how perfect and big that thing is. I would just drop dead from the fever if I had an opportunity to shoot him.

Good luck.


----------



## reaper159

If deductions don't get him he'll claim the throne. Biggest typical I've ever seen a pic of......unbelievable. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## nate121080

HAPPY DAD said:


> And BIG BOY lives!!!!!!!
> 
> Dean Bower will be along shortly to offer help
> 
> Any ATer that's been around awhile will get my inside joke


Then lease the adjoining property


----------



## APAsuphan

MWoody said:


> If I had OhioBooners to help me get a chance at at arrowing that buck I would jump all over that offer.


Same


----------



## ohiobooners

I'll do what I can. I'd love to see him arrow him.


----------



## Bonecutterx

I wouldnt let anyone from anywhere try to help me kill that beast.


----------



## er5880

Stud! Good luck!


----------



## Kb83

phensway said:


> I would be tight lipped too. I'm hunting a 220 incher but he's a non typical


I'm hunting a 220 incher too. Its just going to take both of my tags to reach it.


----------



## Elite fanboy

Remember the thread from the other day about "which AT'er you would like to hunt with?" Guess what my answer is??? Holy ****!!!


----------



## ohiobooners

Bonecutterx said:


> I wouldnt let anyone from anywhere try to help me kill that beast.


I'm not trying to hunt with him, just offer whatever advice I can


----------



## Bonecutterx

ohiobooners said:


> I'm not trying to hunt with him, just offer whatever advice I can


Explain why you thought the deer looked familiar?


----------



## ohiobooners

Cuz I watched him thru a spotting scope for 2 months. At this point he has traveled a long ways. A lot farther than I would have expected. And no, I'm not telling where he ended up lol


----------



## SWIFFY

My God! No matter how ya crunch the numbers... that thing has to be over 210 typ... Biggest Ive ever seen pics of! And considerably very few deducts. Thats an amazing bucks, thanks for sharing!

Put an arrow in him, call the Conservation Officer, and HANG ON!! Good luck!


----------



## ridgerunner1

world record man


----------



## Iceman130

Dude all I'm saying is this, accept ohiobooners advice and help... The man knows his stuff. Then #2 I'd pull every pic off the internet. Word gets around my friend, specially on Facebook. I'd keep that deer completely to myself. Wouldn't even tell my buddies, people lose it over a deer like that. The last thing you want is the word going to the wrong persons head. Best of luck killing him! Hunt your ***** off


----------



## robampton

ohiobooners said:


> Cuz I watched him thru a spotting scope for 2 months. At this point he has traveled a long ways. A lot farther than I would have expected. And no, I'm not telling where he ended up lol


OK, Ya got me hooked. Tell us about the first time you saw him. I am not asking any information that would give anything away. I just want to hear what you were thinking when you saw that thing.


----------



## Bonecutterx

ohiobooners said:


> Cuz I watched him thru a spotting scope for 2 months. At this point he has traveled a long ways. A lot farther than I would have expected. And no, I'm not telling where he ended up lol


You should invest in digiscoping equipment


----------



## LetThemGrow

Wow unreal!


----------



## whitetailfreak7

Unreal!


----------



## rootju

That will push the world record IMO... Unreal deer! Go get him so we can find out!


----------



## RdgRuner

Good luck! Hope you get a chance!


----------



## MWoody

Iceman130 said:


> Dude all I'm saying is this, accept ohiobooners advice and help... The man knows his stuff. Then #2 I'd pull every pic off the internet. Word gets around my friend, specially on Facebook. I'd keep that deer completely to myself. Wouldn't even tell my buddies, people lose it over a deer like that. The last thing you want is the word going to the wrong persons head. Best of luck killing him! Hunt your ***** off



I second that advice on keeping my lips sealed about this buck but it may already be to late as this thread has nearly seen almost 3500 views.


----------



## ohiobooners

robampton said:


> OK, Ya got me hooked. Tell us about the first time you saw him. I am not asking any information that would give anything away. I just want to hear what you were thinking when you saw that thing.


I had him pegged as a 220" or so typical. NET. In 2007 I arrowed a 9x9 that was a common base from dethroning Milo and I knew this buck was bigger. He's much bigger than some are guessing and I am a conservative score guesser. He is a good ways away at this point and I'll lend whatever knowledge I gained to the OP in hopes he arrows the big boy


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

All I can say guys Family farm odds not in my favor.. Not goin to stop me from trying. Ohio booners thank you again keep in touch


----------



## WVohioFAN

That might be the largest buck ever posted here. That's a 200+ typical.

Allow me to quote our friend Big John: "HO -- LY COW!"


----------



## ohiobooners

Chasenwhitetail said:


> All I can say guys Family farm odds not in my favor.. Not goin to stop me from trying. Ohio booners thank you again keep in touch


You're more than welcome. Hit me up anytime and I'll do what I can to help


----------



## hunting170

ohiobooners said:


> I had him pegged as a 220" or so typical. NET. In 2007 I arrowed a 9x9 that was a common base from dethroning Milo and I knew this buck was bigger. He's much bigger than some are guessing and I am a conservative score guesser. He is a good ways away at this point and I'll lend whatever knowledge I gained to the OP in hopes he arrows the big boy


I would advise him to over-hunt the crap out of that buck in hopes that he pushes him back to your area:wink:


----------



## SamPotter

Wow.


----------



## WMDTalley

Holy crap. What a stud.


----------



## Delta180

ha!
would be so awesome for him to take him down and it turn out to be 220 net typical. We would all be part of it!


----------



## Thunderstruck20

Holy crap.


----------



## ovation1

Awesome deer, good luck killing him.


----------



## redneckromeo

saskguy said:


> Someone who has been getting photos of that deer all summer is wondering where the hell the rut took his buck. lol


Looks like we know who that somebody is!


----------



## Fortyneck

Reminds me of the thread that was posted by someone who had his town posted in his location, then quickly deleted the thread but not before the pics and location 

spread like wildfire all over the internet. Except your buck more gargantuan and a better typical.


----------



## led0321

What a deer, he will be famous now regardless if he is killed or not.


----------



## ohiobooners

redneckromeo said:


> Looks like we know who that somebody is!


Haha it's all fair in deer hunting. I hope the OP gets a shot at him


----------



## ONbuckhunter

My fingers are crossed that you get him. That really is a true giant. I know for a fact I'd passout if he walked out infront of me. lol.


----------



## robampton

ohiobooners said:


> I had him pegged as a 220" or so typical. NET. In 2007 I arrowed a 9x9 that was a common base from dethroning Milo and I knew this buck was bigger. He's much bigger than some are guessing and I am a conservative score guesser. He is a good ways away at this point and I'll lend whatever knowledge I gained to the OP in hopes he arrows the big boy


So then, your straight up saying we are looking at the world record! I know your highly respected here, so thats kind of impressive times 100. Wow.


----------



## James Vee

*you're


----------



## Kb83

James Vee said:


> *you're


Where the heck have you been?


----------



## robampton

James Vee said:


> *you're


Are you kidding me? .....cause I am pretty sure I just expect people here to know what I meant, without proof reading it......but ah..thanks for the lesson? Not real sure what to say to that.


----------



## honker22

I don't even know what to say


----------



## Thansen

wow


----------



## boonerbrad

I now know where two typical bucks over 200" are located. Just not going to share where the second is. :wink:


----------



## ohiobooners

robampton said:


> So then, your straight up saying we are looking at the world record! I know your highly respected here, so thats kind of impressive times 100. Wow.


I reserve the right to be wrong, lol. It's my opinion that this deer scores a NET score 5-7 inches bigger than Milo's. I looked at this deer for hours and had a very good feel for his true size. His spread is 23-25 inches and he doesn't have a lot of deductions


----------



## crankn101

ohiobooners said:


> You're more than welcome. Hit me up anytime and I'll do what I can to help


 :thumbs_up


----------



## Wyattwithabow

Wow, my wife is from Ohio........ THINK I NEED TO GO HINT THERE FARM!!!


----------



## APAsuphan

I'm ready for milo to go down!


----------



## redneck_pf

APAsuphan said:


> I'm ready for milo to go down!


X2 

This deer looks bigger than Milo's deer. It'll be close. 


Good luck to the op, hoping you get a shot at this stud!


----------



## ONbuckhunter

Wyattwithabow said:


> Wow, my wife is from Ohio........ THINK I NEED TO GO HINT THERE FARM!!!


can you take me? please. lol


----------



## OLE'BOWHUNTER

Unicorns! Show Ponies! Where's the Beef! That's a world record deer there!


----------



## smokin x's

That thing is an absolute hog!
Hands down, biggest typical I've ever laid eyes on. That is the buck of 10,000,000 lifetimes. 

I'm getting buck fever just looking at the pics.

OP: I hope you get a shot at him.
If you don't get him, then I hope he hangs around a little bit longer for ya next year ohiobooners.

Sure would love to see someone from AT arrow that beast. I thought I had some pretty good typicals on my Southern Ohio property but that thing almost makes the deer(2) I've been watching, look like fork horns. Almost.


----------



## ONbuckhunter

ohiobooners said:


> I reserve the right to be wrong, lol. It's my opinion that this deer scores a NET score 5-7 inches bigger than Milo's. I looked at this deer for hours and had a very good feel for his true size. His spread is 23-25 inches and he doesn't have a lot of deductions


I think your bang on. Its a pig and if you studied it, well heck your probably right. cheers


----------



## wingbone

ohiobooners said:


> I had him pegged as a 220" or so typical. NET. In 2007 I arrowed a 9x9 that was a common base from dethroning Milo and I knew this buck was bigger. He's much bigger than some are guessing and I am a conservative score guesser. He is a good ways away at this point and I'll lend whatever knowledge I gained to the OP in hopes he arrows the big boy


Just out of curiosity, how far has he moved? More than five miles? Ten?


----------



## nhns4

wingbone said:


> Just out of curiosity, how far has he moved? More than five miles? Ten?


I'd guess more than that


----------



## ohiobooners

wingbone said:


> Just out of curiosity, how far has he moved? More than five miles? Ten?


As a crow flies its a pert near good ways


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

Yea that ^😉


----------



## livinn59801

Hope some average joe or kid arrows it. Anyone but one of the "pros" on TV.


----------



## Boldread

Well atleast he spread his genetics around. I bet this guy has been hunted hard and will prolly end up in some deep dark buck hidey hole.


----------



## crankn101

livinn59801 said:


> Hope some average joe or kid arrows it. Anyone but one of the "pros" on TV.


 I heard Tiff was on her way to southern Ohio...


----------



## saskguy

That deer looks way wider than 23-25". I think body size of deer in a lot of states throws me. Hanson's buck is 27 2/8 inside and this thing looks at least that wide compared to his body.


----------



## wingbone

When I asked how far he moved, I don't care really, I live in SC. I can understand being coy if folks already know your(booners) hunting area.


----------



## klumbo

I do not no the op but I just about hit this deer crossing the road the other nite. If it was not him then it is his twin brother. He was just standing in the road got to look at him for about 20 seconds or so


----------



## ohiobooners

saskguy said:


> That deer looks way wider than 23-25". I think body size of deer in a lot of states throws me. Hanson's buck is 27 2/8 inside and this thing looks at least that wide compared to his body.


He very well may be. I always go on the conservative side. I didn't see him rutted up in person but in early season. He is, I'm pretty sure, 4.5 yrs old. I'd love to know for sure


----------



## Unk Bond

Hello All
Nice rack spread and height.
Pike county southern Ohio :wink:


----------



## crankn101

I dont even want to go to sleep now, im afraid ill miss something.


----------



## Fortyneck

ohiobooners said:


> As a crow flies its a pert near good ways





Chasenwhitetail said:


> Yea that ^&#55357;&#56841;


Can't get there from here...^^


----------



## ONbuckhunter

crankn101 said:


> I dont even want to go to sleep now, im afraid ill miss something.


samesies. I think I'll take my muzzeloader season off and just watch this thread. lol Way better chance here then in my spots. dang it. What a giant. I really hope somebody sticks it.


----------



## nathanrogers

Got to my grandparents place in Ohio tonight...if only he were a few counties up and over!!


----------



## APAsuphan

nathanrogers said:


> Got to my grandparents place in Ohio tonight...if only he were a few counties up and over!!


As much as he's moving you might have a chance! Lol.


----------



## Tony219er

That is a STUD!!! Like Milo Hanson world record status...


----------



## nathanrogers

A chance to soil my camo and fling an arrow that would miss by at least 3'? Yep! I'm a realist over here, lol


----------



## wingbone

Fortyneck said:


> Can't get there from here...^^


Ohiobooners exposed the location far more than my asking how far the deer had moved. If he was hoping for secrecy he's already made a big mistake ever posting the pic. I was just curious as to distance.


----------



## ohiobooners

wingbone said:


> Ohiobooners exposed the location far more than my asking how far the deer had moved. If he was hoping for secrecy he's already made a big mistake ever posting the pic. I was just curious as to distance.


The deer isnt where you'd think. I just asked about a county. He's a pretty good distance from where I watched him


----------



## wingbone

ohiobooners said:


> The deer isnt where you'd think. I just asked about a county. He's a pretty good distance from where I watched him


That's cool and I understand. Curiosity of the distance is all I was wondering.


----------



## WVohioFAN

You guys think you're in the know? I watched Ohiobooners watch this deer.

If you guys want the scoop.....PM me.


----------



## derrinx

Ohiobooners, I vaguely remember a couple months back you typing in a thread that you were "eyeing something very special this season". I'm guessing this was it? Gosh this is special indeed.


----------



## whitetailbowman

Walking world record! Only in my dreams have I seen a buck that big......simply incredible!


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

Proof that deer move wayyyyy further than people think....


----------



## Fortyneck

wingbone said:


> Ohiobooners exposed the location far more than my asking how far the deer had moved. If he was hoping for secrecy he's already made a big mistake ever posting the pic. I was just curious as to distance.


I bet there are 5 or 10 other guys who right now are reading this thread blood pressure through the roof, turning pasty white and sweating bullets, clawing the stuffing out 

of their couch cushions wondering if they should post to say they know the deer too.




Chasenwhitetail said:


> Proof that deer move wayyyyy further than people think....


Or that maybe you don't know your neighbors as well as you think. :wink:


----------



## tinbeater

That buck was killed today by a 12 year old during youth gun season.


Just messing with you. He is a dandy.


----------



## GSPsnFORDs

Annnnnd now I can sleep peacefully tonight and wait for pictures tomorrow! lol

Interesting thread...about like the "60" thread last year but with slightly more magnitude to it. Hopefully there's a happy ending to read about on AT.


----------



## kscumminsdriver

Consider this; the Brian Damery buck had a gross typical score north of 231" and that's the largest on record... this buck would probably challenge that "record" and has far fewer 'obvious' deductions for symmetry and extras... everything this buck grew is world class and he would probably clear 200" as just a 5x5.....


----------



## icemanls2

Holy mother of tines! That is a record brute right there, I may have hung on to the photos till after you stick him! Good luck to you in your quest for this monster. :thumbs_up


----------



## Pittstate23

When are you hunting next?


----------



## brae

Wow


----------



## Bowtech-87

Wow! I couldn't help myself I had to get a pencil and paper and do some math. I'm coming up with around a 233" typical frame. Only a hand full of people have ever seen or will ever see a buck of this caliber. Good luck to the o p and anyone else who puts their time in the woods and hunts ethically and legally. No doubt a life changer!


----------



## mountainman7

Looks like it could be a new world record typical to me. Absolutely unbelievable buck, and if I had that on my cam I would sleep in the stand if I had to, to just hope to even see an animal that size , just once in my life. If I ever win the lottery on a big drawing , wonder how much all of southern Ohio would cost me...Lol.


----------



## basnbuks

Wow thats a nice 1!!! I hope for the best and i hope this isnt 1 them archery talk curses


----------



## Sagittarius

Good chance for a new WR.


----------



## spencer12

Amazing animal for sure.


----------



## bucky10pt

Wow! I've hunted "southern ohio" and seen some big bucks but that's awesome!


----------



## bucknut1

giant


----------



## widow maker 223

I hope he is killed by a bowhunter and not some jack ass like hanson.


----------



## HUNTorFISH

Good luck to you, you have one week before gun season and until he gets bumped to someone else I would guess. Being what you said about a family farm, I am guessing you have some relatives that will be hunting the gun season. Best of luck to you on chasing a more than likely WR.


----------



## DV1

Well if he traveled that far at least we know he isn't fenced. :wink:

I know the state record non-typical for NJ was killed over 5 miles from where he was watched all summer. I had a huge, rare buck for NJ on cam a few times about 5 years ago. He was found dead about 5 miles from where I had him on cam. I figured that the big ones would roam about that far. From the nature of the posts, I'm guessing this one went a lot further, or the guys who know about it want us to think that at least.


----------



## 4X4HD

That's a Hoss! Hope you get him!


----------



## Bigbuck37

wow


----------



## hooiserarcher

Hope he doesn't get killed by Amish on one of their "hunts"


----------



## archer0545

Best of luck to the OP with this one, hope you get your shot at him!


----------



## nomansland

The more I look at it the more I believe it is a easy new World Record. Please kill him it's time for a new king and a Bowhunter would be great!


----------



## perrys no peep

Trad bow kill would be even better....

Vegas odds on that?


----------



## ParkerBow

Honestly not sure I would be able to take that deer with a bow. I would be so nervous I would crap my pants


----------



## WUD DUK

APAsuphan said:


> I'm ready for milo to go down!


Absofreakinlutely!!! I said the same thing a couple years ago and got flamed for it...LOL. OP...since you are laid off from work I'd be devoting every second to hunting that buck!!!!!!!!! Good luck:thumbs_up


----------



## JSI KODIAK

Amazing buck! A couple of questions if you don't mind. What is that you have poured out that he seems to like and how far from where the pic was taken do you think you would have to setup to get a shot at him during daylight hours? Thanks and good luck getting that monster!


----------



## SecurityGuy

Cant wait to see how this one ends.


----------



## z7hunter11

i say he scores over a million plus! what a a deer!


----------



## Bowtecher24

Good Luck to the OP, Hell of a deer, don't know if I would have posted it but hopefully you can get a shot at that monster


----------



## 22Mag

I'd choot 'em!


----------



## flippertn

I'd have this thread pulled. Facebook posts pulled. I'm usually not into all that business and I think it's silly but this one is an exception. Very possibly a walkin million dollar deer and from your facebook post location and ohbooners post it'd be pretty easy to look u up and find your hunting area. Just my suggestion.


----------



## hunting170

I thank the OP for the privilege of letting us in on this buck. I will admit that I would never do the same. That`s probably just because of the overwhelming amount of ground, in my area, that is being lease by out-of-state hunters just because they *believe* a giant buck is around. I can`t imagine how the stakes would be raised if they actually had proof that a buck like that was around. 

I will agree with others that I would enjoy seeing the Hanson buck knocked off of the throne. The Johnson buck however, will always be the archery world record to me unless someone kills a bigger one with traditional equipment while hunting from the ground. That is still an amazing feat in my mind. I`m sure P&Y would put an asterisk next to this Ohio giant anyway. Best of luck to anyone that gets the opportunity to get to full draw on this one. Having said that.........


It`s going to be close.


----------



## derrinx

This thread on page 2? That can't be allowed. BUMP! :darkbeer:


----------



## 2506Rem

PIG, wow


----------



## Scotty C

nthewild said:


> It's sad to say, but if I had a deer like that on camera, I wouldn't be sharing it. Not to take this in a negative direction, but the rarity and potential fame and fortune of a deer like that is quite impressive. Congrats and a huge Good Luck to you. Truly a world class deer.


Absolutely agree... No freakin way would I put that pic on a public forum.. Just asking for trouble.


----------



## Kb83

The more I look at these pics the more I really do think we are looking at a new WR.


----------



## X10ring

Quit your job and hunt all day every day


----------



## APAsuphan

These pics will be on every hunting related website before long.


----------



## Slick16

holy chit!!! that's a freakin monster!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wjlucas

Already on Instagram......


----------



## sleeperls

I hope you get your chance man. 

Did you just get pics of him that night?


----------



## redneckromeo

I was thinking, suppose he doesn't get killed this year. Do y'all think he would still break the record next year? Obviously he will add mass and maybe some tine length but its been my experience at 5.5 and beyond they tend to add a lot of abnormal points. 

I can't imagine the price to lease in that area next year if he does survive this season now that the world knows he exists.


----------



## flippertn

I'm no expert but with the little kickers and stickers he is showin I say he puts on to much junk next year.


----------



## 195B&C

flippertn said:


> I'm no expert but with the little kickers and stickers he is showin I say he puts on to much junk next year.


Same thing I was thinking.


----------



## drop_tine

wow


----------



## hunt1up

If that deer was on my camera, I would be fired from work, divorced, and my kids wouldn't know who their dad was.


----------



## AldoTheApache

Man I hope you get it OP, and I truly hope its taken with a bow. Best of luck to you brother. Booking my Ohio ticket as we speak


----------



## cgs1967

hunt1up said:


> if that deer was on my camera, i would be fired from work, divorced, and my kids wouldn't know who their dad was.


lmao


----------



## vftcandy

Delete this thread...


----------



## Grunt-N-Gobble

Huge mistake posting a pic of that deer before he's dead. I'm really surprised ANYONE would do such a thing.

To the OP........if you do get him, you better document the recovery with a wildlife/game officer. Your life will change in a hurry!!!


----------



## Bonecutterx

vftcandy said:


> Delete this thread...


These pictures and the info is all over the place.


----------



## sticknstring33

I feel privileged seeing walking trail cam pics of that deer - holy crap! Good luck to those who are able to hunt him!


----------



## wasp

If that is a legit wild deer, it is probably a new world record typical.


----------



## benkharr

I hope someone kills that deer legally. I would love to see more pics.


----------



## ArcheryRoad

hunt1up said:


> If that deer was on my camera, I would be fired from work, divorced, and my kids wouldn't know who their dad was.


hilarious!!

to OP-best of luck and thanks for sharing the pic, but please pull this thread-already hard enough to kill this buck, not with standing the added pressure u just added


----------



## cgs1967

The crazy thing is he doesn't even look that old to me. He has the body of a 3 year old.


----------



## Screename

Unreal! I can't imagine having that on camera....


----------



## Tater1985

Good luck! I'm in for the end of the story!


----------



## Yooper720

That deer is so big I would either drop my bow or have a heart attack if he walked in to my stand. Heck, I would probably have the big one if I just checked my trail cam and saw him on it. Good luck to the OP on killing this potential world record typical.


----------



## Field Ready

Amazing. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Judo Chop

The fact that there's multiple shot angles helps with the validity. If it was only one I would be skeptical too. I hope to see more pics when someone legally takes it (hopefully with a bow!). Good luck Chasenwhitetail!!


----------



## JC-XT

Fortyneck said:


> Reminds me of the thread that was posted by someone who had his town posted in his location, then quickly deleted the thread but not before the pics and location
> 
> spread like wildfire all over the internet. Except your buck more gargantuan and a better typical.
> 
> View attachment 1813640


What state was this in, does anyone remember the area?


----------



## APAsuphan

I bet the op could make some money from primos if he wanted.


----------



## huntnfishnut

My hands are sweaty just thinking about it, and I'm 700 miles away


----------



## footindave

Good luck to those involved, that there is a Magnificent Animal, and I would love to see not only the Hanson Buck de throned but the Michigan Rompola buck be scored for real.
He has stated many times if Milo's buck is dethroned he will enter the rompola buck to be scored by the panel .


----------



## HOYT5MAN

I am in for the rest of the story.


----------



## bardman

Wow that is a big deer. 

Good luck what an awesome buck


----------



## flippertn

JC-XT said:


> What state was this in, does anyone remember the area?


If I remember correctly Missouri.


----------



## reaper159

Virgina....is the state the guy pulled the pics of the big deer in his back yard.


----------



## jdhunter11

Wow. Impressive buck... i'll never see one close to that in real life. still cool to see on t.c.


----------



## ChasingCoyotes

World Class Giant!!! Just think I was in Southern Ohio sitting in a treestand for over 50 hours 3 weeks ago and saw 2 little bucks and 11 does. I heard this guy sneak through 20 yards from my stand 15 minutes before day light.....I am now sure of it....
To the OP I sure hope you drill him with your bow.....if you do... make sure it's on video....... and for giving you that last tip..... you can thank me with a hunt in your neck of the wood " What I don't ask for much"


----------



## hunting170

APAsuphan said:


> I bet the op could make some money from primos if he wanted.


What do you think Stan Potts, or Adam Hayes would pay to come hunt that deer?


----------



## flippertn

hunting170 said:


> What do you think Stan Potts, or Adam Hayes would pay to come hunt that deer?


Probably ppl out there that have seen this with much much deeper pockets than those two. The kind of ppl that pay 30k for a mount. Imagine what they'd pay to lease land around these pics.


----------



## thwacker

good luck op


----------



## smokin x's

flippertn said:


> Probably ppl out there that have seen this with much much deeper pockets than those two. The kind of ppl that pay 30k for a mount. Imagine what they'd pay to lease land around these pics.


I bet you're right.
It turns my stomach to imagine what lease prices are gonna go up to in that area. Especially because I have two leases in "Southern Ohio" ukey:


----------



## APAsuphan

hunting170 said:


> What do you think Stan Potts, or Adam Hayes would pay to come hunt that deer?


A lot. Not sure if its true, but I heard Bill Jerdan (Jordan) offered the luvstuens a million dollars to hunt the buck tony ended up getting. Didn't Stan buy his way into that one Ohio giant he shot?


----------



## phade

trucker3573 said:


> I am shocked not one person has called bs on the pics. I posted this pic last year of a real trail cam deer and everyone thought it was fake. The deer isn't even gigantic. I am not calling this bs either...look legit to Me. Its the AT way to question everything isn't it....lol??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


Probably because the multiple pics, and two people on here besides the OP have some knowledge of the buck and have (reading between the lines) vetted it to a degree. Both of those hunters have shot B/C bucks in the vicinity.

Maybe it's just me, but of any of these "kinds" of posts, this one has as much legit going for it as possible without the deer dead and in hand.


----------



## nate121080

flippertn said:


> If I remember correctly Missouri.


Yep. Joplin


----------



## Bonecutterx

Other than Op and OB who else has info on this buck




phade said:


> Probably because the multiple pics, and two people on here besides the OP have some knowledge of the buck and have (reading between the lines) vetted it to a degree. Both of those hunters have shot B/C bucks in the vicinity.
> 
> Maybe it's just me, but of any of these "kinds" of posts, this one has as much legit going for it as possible without the deer dead and in hand.


----------



## hunting170

APAsuphan said:


> A lot. Not sure if its true, but I heard Bill Jerdan (Jordan) offered the luvstuens a million dollars to hunt the buck tony ended up getting. Didn't Stan buy his way into that one Ohio giant he shot?


Not sure, but wouldn`t doubt it. He knew beforehand about the 197" KY buck from last year, and leased the ground that one was on.


----------



## stillern

What is with all the pull this thread paranoia. Where the goal is to get within 0-40 yards I'd say the OP is pretty safe. You'd have to know the guy personally and his hunting to get any decent info and then what? Someone explain to me the path of this buck getting harvested as a result of being put in Facebook. The guy didn't drop the GPS coordinates of his trail cam. Some guys who shoot just really good bucks refuse to give the county? The rural town alone that I hunt in is 26,000 acres...good luck.


----------



## addison_smith15

I live in southern ohio and there is some monsters! that's a nice one!


----------



## walle1

Can we see a good pic of that one ??



ohiobooners said:


> I had him pegged as a 220" or so typical. NET. In 2007 I arrowed a 9x9 that was a common base from dethroning Milo and I knew this buck was bigger. He's much bigger than some are guessing and I am a conservative score guesser. He is a good ways away at this point and I'll lend whatever knowledge I gained to the OP in hopes he arrows the big boy


----------



## flippertn

stillern said:


> What is with all the pull this thread paranoia. Where the goal is to get within 0-40 yards I'd say the OP is pretty safe. You'd have to know the guy personally and his hunting to get any decent info and then what? Someone explain to me the path of this buck getting harvested as a result of being put in Facebook. The guy didn't drop the GPS coordinates of his trail cam. Some guys who shoot just really good bucks refuse to give the county? The rural town alone that I hunt in is 26,000 acres...good luck.


Posted his full name and town on facebook. Pretty easy to look the guy up with that info. If your town or county is anything like mine once u found a guy it wouldn't be hard to find out where the ground is he is hunting. We're not talkin about Jo schmo lookin him up. We're talkin world record class deer. That brings out the money and the loonies. I promise if I had 50k in the bank I could be sittin in a treestand in 2 days within earshot of where the op is hunting.


----------



## shaffer88

Giant!!!!


----------



## hooiserarcher

flippertn said:


> Posted his full name and town on facebook. Pretty easy to look the guy up with that info. If your town or county is anything like mine once u found a guy it wouldn't be hard to find out where the ground is he is hunting. We're not talkin about Jo schmo lookin him up. We're talkin world record class deer. That brings out the money and the loonies. I promise if I had 50k in the bank I could be sittin in a treestand in 2 days within earshot of where the op is hunting.


And your tires would be the ones that would be slashed to pieces for your first warning.


----------



## flippertn

hooiserarcher said:


> And your tires would be the ones that would be slashed to pieces for your first warning.


Warning for what?? Leasin land ?


----------



## Red Fletch

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## hooiserarcher

People get crazy when it comes to a deer this size. Just saying. I do agree the o.p. should have never posted pics on a deer of this class.


----------



## seiowabow

APAsuphan said:


> These pics will be on every hunting related website before long.


All over several forums. People have done crazy **** over deer a lot smaller than this. No way this ends well.


----------



## Kighty7

Great pics of a magnificent animal. My hope is that you get an opportunity at this animal and nobody illegally takes that from you. Thank you for sharing those pics. What a great deer! As an official scorer for the Northeast Big Buck Club, I would love to see that deer scored for all the books. Best of luck!!!!!


----------



## RSTV

Milo has an agreement with the US Pres and The province of Saskatchewan. His record cant be overturned no matter what. The same gun used to shoot JFK was used by MIlo to take his buck. ...True Story!!


----------



## SamPotter

footindave said:


> Good luck to those involved, that there is a Magnificent Animal, and I would love to see not only the Hanson Buck de throned but the Michigan Rompola buck be scored for real.
> He has stated many times if Milo's buck is dethroned he will enter the rompola buck to be scored by the panel .


Ha-ha! I suggested this in a thread about the King buck and no one understood what I was talking about!


----------



## Kb83

SamPotter said:


> Ha-ha! I suggested this in a thread about the King buck and no one understood what I was talking about!


It would be interesting for sure. If it is a fake or if its real we will know for sure. I have not seen enough hard evidence to support either side.


----------



## led0321

hunting170 said:


> What do you think Stan Potts, or Adam Hayes would pay to come hunt that deer?


F Stan Pots

Those idiots do not deserve to kill a feet like this


----------



## pops423

RSTV said:


> Milo has an agreement with the US Pres and The province of Saskatchewan. His record cant be overturned no matter what. The same gun used to shoot JFK was used by MIlo to take his buck. ...True Story!!


Just spit my drink out. haha.

Nice buck by the way.


----------



## itallushrt

That is a total photoshop job! The real picture he is a perfectly symmetrical 10 x 10 with a lot longer tines. Why did you make him look smaller????


----------



## danielandersen2

I got this one on my cam earlier this year...


----------



## danielandersen2

I am just kidding of course, good luck on that deer though.


----------



## Bonecutterx

danielandersen2 said:


> I got this one on my cam earlier this year...
> View attachment 1814007


There is no way thats real, i have to say photoshopped


----------



## widow maker 223

RSTV said:


> Milo has an agreement with the US Pres and The province of Saskatchewan. His record cant be overturned no matter what. The same gun used to shoot JFK was used by MIlo to take his buck. ...True Story!!


Milo is a douche. I wish he would of shot that bucks beam clean off.


----------



## bgriff008

Id love to see this giant in person....If you get it, the Cabelas in Ohio will gladly take it off your hands to showcase it.


----------



## derrinx

danielandersen2 said:


> I got this one on my cam earlier this year...
> View attachment 1814007


Everyone knows that's fake BC Obama is the best!


----------



## whitetailbowman

Bump


----------



## stillern

flippertn said:


> Posted his full name and town on facebook. Pretty easy to look the guy up with that info. If your town or county is anything like mine once u found a guy it wouldn't be hard to find out where the ground is he is hunting. We're not talkin about Jo schmo lookin him up. We're talkin world record class deer. That brings out the money and the loonies. I promise if I had 50k in the bank I could be sittin in a treestand in 2 days within earshot of where the op is hunting.


$50,000?!?! For a deer? If that were my picture, FOR 50K I WOULD PUT YOU UP IN THE BEST HOTEL IN TOWN AND SHUTTLE YOU TO MY BEST STAND !


----------



## CMERUN

Great looking deer...he will slip in the 200" range for sure....might have a good shot at him on a main food source in late season...good luck!!


----------



## Fortyneck

Buck might beat Milo's, but remember not all world class deer end up scored


----------



## sticknstring33

stillern said:


> $50,000?!?! For a deer? If that were my picture, FOR 50K I WOULD PUT YOU UP IN THE BEST HOTEL IN TOWN AND SHUTTLE YOU TO MY BEST STAND !


That buck is worth a lot more than $50K once killed legally. Wonder how much Mel or Milo has made off endorsements and replicas over the years?


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

Finding out more and more about this buck by the hour. Like I said its a family farm in heavy hunted area, and a lot of people know this buck and has been hunting him all season And know for a fact so far that this buck has been seen in a 15 to 20 mile radius so basically the chances and of me or my brother gettin this one is slim but Not goin to stop us from trying. I mean in 2 years we only have 5 pics of him and that was the other night. No history no nuttin! And for the record just figured I'd share the pics considering its magnitude. Also for the record my brother is the one that posted it on fbook(not the best idea) but can't change it now. And for those thinking you know where this buck is because of post on fbook? Lol try again like I said there is 2 other people on this site that knows the general vicinity of this giant. Just saying if this buck stays in the area he "passed though" he's goin to hit the dirt because it's dangerous territory for avid bowhunters and ******* gun hunters... Glad I could share with u guys Just wish my little bro woulda kelp it off fbook.. Fingers crossed and prayers sent time to hunt before the orange army rolls in Monday...hope I answered all questions


----------



## WUD DUK

GOOD LUCK:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## peteinvermont

Fortyneck said:


> Buck might beat Milo's, but remember not all world class deer end up scored


I'm sure I missed the joke on this one - so I'm going out on a limb here......did that one come from southern Photoshop county?


----------



## MWoody

Chasing, I hope u or your bro get a shot at him!! Thanks for sharing the trail cam photos.


----------



## sticknstring33

MWoody said:


> Chasing, I hope u or your bro get a shot at him!! Thanks for sharing the trail cam photos.


x2! No doubt - good luck!!!


----------



## sinko

Well I hope someone gets him and it's with a bow.


----------



## flippertn

stillern said:


> $50,000?!?! For a deer? If that were my picture, FOR 50K I WOULD PUT YOU UP IN THE BEST HOTEL IN TOWN AND SHUTTLE YOU TO MY BEST STAND !


If u think that there are not ppl out there that would pay that to kill this deer then your out of touch with the whole scene. Not me. I can barely afford out of state public land hunts but I can promise u there are people with that kind of money and insane antler hunger.


----------



## jayson2984

Chasenwhitetail said:


> Finding out more and more about this buck by the hour. Like I said its a family farm in heavy hunted area, and a lot of people know this buck and has been hunting him all season And know for a fact so far that this buck has been seen in a 15 to 20 mile radius so basically the chances and of me or my brother gettin this one is slim but Not goin to stop us from trying. I mean in 2 years we only have 5 pics of him and that was the other night. No history no nuttin! And for the record just figured I'd share the pics considering its magnitude. Also for the record my brother is the one that posted it on fbook(not the best idea) but can't change it now. And for those thinking you know where this buck is because of post on fbook? Lol try again like I said there is 2 other people on this site that knows the general vicinity of this giant. Just saying if this buck stays in the area he "passed though" he's goin to hit the dirt because it's dangerous territory for avid bowhunters and ******* gun hunters... Glad I could share with u guys Just wish my little bro woulda kelp it off fbook.. Fingers crossed and prayers sent time to hunt before the orange army rolls in Monday...hope I answered all questions


I have no idea how I would handle this situation if I were you but I can say this I think your doing a heck of a job at it. Its pretty obvious that you respect what the deer is and you haven't pumped yourself up to be a stud that has some secret to big deer. I am sure you do though lol


----------



## Big E TN

Good luck


----------



## k'em-n-g'em

I had to look at this buck a couple times to see it was already dead... Saw this on Facebook.


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

Wow what a brute!


----------



## Avid Sportsman

:zip:


----------



## pa.hunter

holy spit!!!!!!!!!!!! hope you don't have where you live in a post or ever said where you live . he will be gone ! if he did not have all junk might be a world record maybe


----------



## MiracleSix

nthewild said:


> It's sad to say, but if I had a deer like that on camera, I wouldn't be sharing it. Not to take this in a negative direction, but the rarity and potential fame and fortune of a deer like that is quite impressive. Congrats and a huge Good Luck to you. Truly a world class deer.


Exactly!


----------



## Timinator

May I ask what "pile" he's eating out of?


----------



## ParkerBow

The OP forgot to mention the farm owner is Barry Bonds


----------



## robampton

k'em-n-g'em said:


> I had to look at this buck a couple times to see it was already dead... Saw this on Facebook.


I am not sure I understand. You arent saying the deer in these pics is the one in the OP are you?


----------



## Jwillman6

Better not let it get out where that is. That is a truly impressive buck...by any standards.


----------



## beardcollector

That is what dreams are made of....best of luck!!

I would take everyday for the rest of the season off from work to hunt that beast......WOW he is big


----------



## zick

WOW, I would love to follow this story and see a fellow Southern Ohio hunter harvest a new World Record. Best of luck to the OP. Please keep us informed of any updates.


----------



## k'em-n-g'em

robampton said:


> I am not sure I understand. You arent saying the deer in these pics is the one in the OP are you?


No... I had to look like 4 times. I thought for a minute this dude posted this then somebody killed it a day later


----------



## Junglekat

Boys put the pressure on him.Put him across the river in KY.


----------



## titan-chaser

If I had a pic like that on my game camera, I wouldn't be sitting on archery talk! Joking of course, that is a beast..... Ohio is giving up some big ones, Im still waiting for a true giant, one day. I hope you get him partner. Like some others have said, there are some liars, cheaters, and poachers out there, so I hope you get him before some undeserving thug gets him.. good luck bro!!


----------



## Maine-Hunter

Wow that buck is unreal!


----------



## pa.hunter

Chasenwhitetail said:


> Boy ole boy was I surprised to find this on the ole tail camera! Any guesses on what this pig will score??


i would not have posted it but thanks for posting it for us to see the giant


----------



## SwampDog32

WOW! Monster!


----------



## Junglekat

Thanks for sharing pics.Good luck hope you tag him


----------



## MWoody

hunting170 said:


> What do you think Stan Potts, or Adam Hayes would pay to come hunt that deer?


Do u know Adam Hayes? I know he sales real estate in Ohio. 

Man I'm addicted to this thread as I'm hoping ChasingWhitetails will arrow him ASAP.


----------



## stillern

Damn gotta unsubscribe ... killing my phone battery with the updates!


----------



## valleycreek

Damn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rmbailey2010

One heck of a deer.. Would love to see him go down with a stick and string!


----------



## phensway

I can't stop reading this thread either. Amazing whitetail. I hope you arrow him bro


----------



## ricksmathew

Monster!


----------



## J Whittington

World record potential !!


----------



## pointndog

Glad the pics got posted. Awesome to at least see a buck like that. 

Good luck on putting him down.


----------



## klumbo

Us southern Ohio hunters won't have any where to hunt next yr because all of the land will be leased up


----------



## nate121080

klumbo said:


> Us southern Ohio hunters won't have any where to hunt next yr because all of the land will be leased up


Actually l just bought the whole freaking state. You got 24 hours to evacuate


----------



## Rail Operator

I want to see Milo Hanson's buck get dethroned so bad. Chasenwhitetail, you need to wack that potential World Record class deer with an arrow. Show Milo how a real Whitetail hunter gets it done. Best of luck to you and I hope you are the Hunter that puts that deer down.


----------



## jamesbalog

thank you for posting the picture. amazing animal to see, even in a picture.

best of luck to you. I hope you see him in day light


----------



## weave

Speechless......

In for the conclusion


----------



## dogpile

Is that the one behind Knock's ??


----------



## BvrHunter

ummm WOW!!!!


----------



## fate_flinger

Can't eat the antlers.


----------



## Kb83

fate_flinger said:


> Can't eat the antlers.


No but the money would be nice!


----------



## ssrhythm

Chasenwhitetail said:


> Southern Ohio is a big chunk of ground with a lot of counties....


There are people who will track down the ip address and have drones flying over the area by midnight! Seriously, pay the administrators to take this down asap and SHUT UP!!!!!! That is WAAAAYYYY up there in the world record books. What a stud!


----------



## ssrhythm

hitman846 said:


> Wow! And nothing broken off....:faint:


When they get that big, do you think anything short of a rabid buck that accidentally got into Buba's meth stash would even think about fighting him before hauling ass to the next county? That dude hasn't locked horns in a couple of years.


----------



## bigrobc

In !


----------



## Lyncher68

I am as hard as a diamond in an ice storm. :mg:


----------



## Alpha Burnt

Lyncher68 said:


> I am as hard as a diamond in an ice storm. :mg:


Speaking of storms, the in coming storm should keep that monster on his feet. He will be really vulnerable in that snow on Wednesday and Thursday also...


----------



## M4J0R T0M

I've never sat in a tree stand before but I think I just got buck fever, seriously! I'm going to follow this thread for sure.


----------



## stillern

ssrhythm said:


> There are people who will track down the ip address and have drones flying over the area by midnight! Seriously, pay the administrators to take this down asap and SHUT UP!!!!!! That is WAAAAYYYY up there in the world record books. What a stud!


Silly, only Obama and PETA have access to the awesome power of drones!


----------



## thwackaddict

stillern said:


> Silly, only Obama and PETA have access to the awesome power of drones!


Maybe PETA will follow this buck with a drone and keep him from getting shot so he can grow a year or two. :wink:


----------



## bucky10pt

boy I hope this story has a happy ending. I just pray a real hunter who is deserving of a deer like this kills it. Not a vehicle or disease or some jack-wagon poacher at night , could you imagine fines?, ohio dnr would enjoy the $. I hope a archer kills it but at the very least a regular everyday good guy or gal gets it!! good luck to the op


----------



## Bigballer

Don't know if this has already been said but some guy in Indiana shot a buck that looks just like this one... Might not have as many points as this one on the left beam but the right looks just like it if my memory serves me.. The smaller points turned in look the same... I want to say it scored right at 200"s It was like 1/8 short of 200 I think.
BB


----------



## dumpster fire

Can someone give a quick explanation on why Milo Hanson isn't well thought of? Not that I disagree, I just never heard any background.


----------



## Muzzy 75

Record caliber for sure. Would not have posted that here.. Good luck on him.


----------



## Scotty C

dumpster fire said:


> Can someone give a quick explanation on why Milo Hanson isn't well thought of? Not that I disagree, I just never heard any background.


Because the guys on here didn't shoot that deer so Milo is an A-hole. 
There are stories of deer drives and driving from wood lot to wood lot in their trucks and shooting the deer on a drive. 
I know some hardcore bowhunters that say that deer didn't deserve to die by a gun hunter. One of the dumbest things I ever heard!! I prefer bowhunting but If that deer came out and it was gun season... he'd catch a bullet. 
I hope this deer is killed by a bowhunter too....But why should we call a guy an a-hole cus he shot it legally with a gun.


----------



## dumpster fire

Thanks for the explanantion.

That buck is huge BTW.

I still have a bigger soft spot for non-typicals and gross scores though, but wouldn't kick that thing outta bed for eating cookies.


----------



## saskguy

> Can someone give a quick explanation on why Milo Hanson isn't well thought of? Not that I disagree, I just never heard any background


Or because they bought some coffee shop gossip rumor that is a long long ways from true.


----------



## dspell20

I guess he made it through youth season in Ohio this past weekend. The true test will be making it through next weeks gun season. I have a bad feeling he is not gonna fair so well and we will get a close up look at this monarch. bow or gun it is a world class stud either way.


----------



## nomansland

dumpster fire said:


> Can someone give a quick explanation on why Milo Hanson isn't well thought of? Not that I disagree, I just never heard any background.


I also believe some guys hate on him because he had his lawyers tell Rompola to put up or shutup. Guess what. Rompola shutup.


----------



## bsites9

in.


----------



## Bearlee

250


----------



## KYDEER16

That's the world record deer


----------



## itallushrt

Based off the geoevidence in the photos I have the GPS coords to exactly where these photos were taken....

First 25K or better gets those coordinates...

Let the bidding begin!!!!!!!


----------



## baz77

Wow..amazing deer..Thanks for sharing it with us OP. Honestly hope you get a crack at him before next week. Good luck!


----------



## Ohbowhunter815

stillern said:


> What is with all the pull this thread paranoia. Where the goal is to get within 0-40 yards I'd say the OP is pretty safe. You'd have to know the guy personally and his hunting to get any decent info and then what? Someone explain to me the path of this buck getting harvested as a result of being put in Facebook. The guy didn't drop the GPS coordinates of his trail cam. Some guys who shoot just really good bucks refuse to give the county? The rural town alone that I hunt in is 26,000 acres...good luck.


Because anyone in that area (even though illegal) will shine a light in a corn, hay or bean field and hope to see and maybe shoot this deer. Do some people do that anyway? Quite possibly but it sure ups the ante knowing there is a World record walking around. Just my opinion though, I have a hard time thinking posting any of this is going to help the OP kill this buck only make his chances smaller. I bet gun hunters in the area will be hunting extra hard starting Monday.


----------



## Dillzer

Wow Ohio is legit they definitely know how to grow em'


----------



## Ky Bob

nthewild said:


> It's sad to say, but if I had a deer like that on camera, I wouldn't be sharing it. Not to take this in a negative direction, but the rarity and potential fame and fortune of a deer like that is quite impressive. Congrats and a huge Good Luck to you. Truly a world class deer.


This.................


----------



## Ned250

itallushrt said:


> Based off the geoevidence in the photos I have the GPS coords to exactly where these photos were taken....
> 
> First 25K or better gets those coordinates...
> 
> Let the bidding begin!!!!!!!


Will you be running a black friday sale?


----------



## Yichi

Chasenwhitetail said:


> Finding out more and more about this buck by the hour. Like I said its a family farm in heavy hunted area, and a lot of people know this buck and has been hunting him all season And know for a fact so far that this buck has been seen in a 15 to 20 mile radius so basically the chances and of me or my brother gettin this one is slim but Not goin to stop us from trying. I mean in 2 years we only have 5 pics of him and that was the other night. No history no nuttin! And for the record just figured I'd share the pics considering its magnitude. Also for the record my brother is the one that posted it on fbook(not the best idea) but can't change it now. And for those thinking you know where this buck is because of post on fbook? Lol try again like I said there is 2 other people on this site that knows the general vicinity of this giant. Just saying if this buck stays in the area he "passed though" he's goin to hit the dirt because it's dangerous territory for avid bowhunters and ******* gun hunters... Glad I could share with u guys Just wish my little bro woulda kelp it off fbook.. Fingers crossed and prayers sent time to hunt before the orange army rolls in Monday...hope I answered all questions


Hopefully your brother has ever been smart enough NOT to have a facebook app that sync's with your phone, if so anyone on his friends list can get his number and find out his exact address within about 5 minutes.

World class whitetail for sure. I am deffinately interested to see how this buck's story comes out. If it were me, I'd have "seen" that deer in wyoming or something


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

Yichi said:


> Hopefully your brother has ever been smart enough NOT to have a facebook app that sync's with your phone, if so anyone on his friends list can get his number and find out his exact address within about 5 minutes.
> 
> World class whitetail for sure. I am deffinately interested to see how this buck's story comes out. If it were me, I'd have "seen" that deer in wyoming or something


Yea that would be a great Idea if we lived remotely close to the farm...lol but honestly I think it's funny I'm a avid bowhunter and hope just anyone would get a shot at this deer But really u would just have to understand the situation but if it makes ya all feel better fbook stalk my brother cause it really isn't going to any good Southern Ohio is made up of a lot of counties and acres and such


----------



## Okiekev

That deer is amazing! I would love to know what kind of bucks, and encounters, you guys have been passing this year with him in the back of your mind. Best of luck to you guys in getting him!


----------



## archer0545

I really hope someone with a bow gets a shot at this guy before the gun hunters do!


----------



## swilk

I would keep my cards pretty close to the vest on this one .... when you are talking about this kind of money (potentially) you never know what can/might happen. 

Very special deer .... good luck.


----------



## Jfriesner

I for one am very grateful you posted the picture. A deer like that is so rare and to actually see it alive in a picture is just awesome. I really hope some lucky archer get a chance at him but I firmly believe bucks like that got so big and are never seen because they are nocturnal and move alot. The only reason Milo got has the record buck is because they chased him like a pack of wolves with rifles. If they had been in a tree stand they would probably never have seen that deer during the day. Something very mysterious about deer this big. Thanks again.


----------



## ditty1919

A buddy told me this weekend that an official scorer told him when they were scoring his 200" buck that any deer with more six tines on a side would automatically be non typical. Something about whitetails not naturally being able to grow a rack with more than that. Dont know if that's legit or not, maybe somebody knows on here


----------



## Scotty C

ditty1919 said:


> A buddy told me this weekend that an official scorer told him when they were scoring his 200" buck that any deer with more six tines on a side would automatically be non typical. Something about whitetails not naturally being able to grow a rack with more than that. Dont know if that's legit or not, maybe somebody knows on here


Looked at the Pope and Young Score sheet... There is a spot to measure a G7...


----------



## BoHunter0210

Wowza!


----------



## Yichi

Chasenwhitetail said:


> Yea that would be a great Idea if we lived remotely close to the farm...lol but honestly I think it's funny I'm a avid bowhunter and hope just anyone would get a shot at this deer But really u would just have to understand the situation but if it makes ya all feel better fbook stalk my brother cause it really isn't going to any good Southern Ohio is made up of a lot of counties and acres and such


I don't even have a facebook acct. so I'm not interested. It's a heck of a deer and thank you for sharing the pics with us. I am just saying that even though you don't live close to the farm, doesn't mean that if someone wants a shot at it, especially a walking world record, there is no lengths that some won't go to. The facebook thing I know about because my wife had an ex that ended up stalking her due to her never deleting facebook friends (or ex's in this case) and he got her info and our address that way. He was greeted by a Kimber .45 (not aimed at him but I answered the door with it in my hand) after a few times he knocked on our door asking for her.


----------



## dkkarr

Thanks for posting this Chasenwhitetail! 

Keep us posted on the hunt for this deer.


----------



## [email protected]

Glad I got to see the pix, thanks for posting. Funny how AT is so full of guys claiming to not care about antler size...just look at this thread post count and views already, lol. 

I will say, for those that think killing a WR buck will make you a millionare...well, it just won't. Yeah, guys will pay big money to kill a buck like that...and yes, you will/can make some dam good money. But it ain't gonna be a million.

Good luck to the guys that have a history with it. I hope one of you kill it. But just think...then you will be the guy that people call a DB and post how you didn't deserve it among all kinds of other nonsense about you. LMAO at the guys posting in this thread how they "hate" Milo. I think I would have fun with it if I killed one like it...let the rumors fly and stir them up some.


----------



## LandonInTree

Lay the hammer


----------



## QS34Reaper

[email protected] said:


> Glad I got to see the pix, thanks for posting. Funny how AT is so full of guys claiming to not care about antler size...just look at this thread post count and views already, lol.
> 
> I will say, for those that think killing a WR buck will make you a millionare...well, it just won't. Yeah, guys will pay big money to kill a buck like that...and yes, you will/can make some dam good money. But it ain't gonna be a million.
> 
> Good luck to the guys that have a history with it. I hope one of you kill it. But just think...then you will be the guy that people call a DB and post how you didn't deserve it among all kinds of other nonsense about you. LMAO at the guys posting in this thread how they "hate" Milo. I think I would have fun with it if I killed one like it...let the rumors fly and stir them up some.


With all due respect sir....Endorsements and appearances, magazine articles and book deals, t-shirts and replicas, etc. will easily surpass the million mark IF, and that is a big IF, the hunter goes about it the right way. 

Posting pics of this deer live is not nearly as bad as posting it dead. If someone is lucky enough to put this buck down the first thing they should do is tell no one and hire two entity's....an attorney and a marketing firm. Sell the story with exclusive rights to the highest bidder then start making your money off of the buck from there. 

In order to do this one must allow NO ONE to get a picture of the buck before the rights are sold. Again easy million off the new world record if the person who kills it has the business savy to do so.


----------



## Scotty C

[email protected] said:


> Glad I got to see the pix, thanks for posting. Funny how AT is so full of guys claiming to not care about antler size...just look at this thread post count and views already, lol.
> 
> I will say, for those that think killing a WR buck will make you a millionare...well, it just won't. Yeah, guys will pay big money to kill a buck like that...and yes, you will/can make some dam good money. But it ain't gonna be a million.
> 
> Good luck to the guys that have a history with it. I hope one of you kill it. But just think...then you will be the guy that people call a DB and post how you didn't deserve it among all kinds of other nonsense about you. LMAO at the guys posting in this thread how they "hate" Milo. I think I would have fun with it if I killed one like it...let the rumors fly and stir them up some.


Well said, but I disagree with the millionaire thing. With the actual sale of the rack (don't know how anyone can do that), replicas, appearances, advertising (I killed it with my Mathews or Hoyt). Yea you could approach $1 million easy. Especially over time... Don't think it will be a million in a week but yea you could get there.


----------



## Alpha Burnt

Genetically altered does, to have the "always in estrous" genes would be nice to have in this situation...LOL


----------



## Alpha Burnt

QS34Reaper said:


> With all due respect sir....Endorsements and appearances, magazine articles and book deals, t-shirts and replicas, etc. will easily surpass the million mark IF, and that is a big IF, the hunter goes about it the right way.
> 
> Posting pics of this deer live is not nearly as bad as posting it dead. If someone is lucky enough to put this buck down the first thing they should do is tell no one and hire two entity's....an attorney and a marketing firm. Sell the story with exclusive rights to the highest bidder then start making your money off of the buck from there.
> 
> In order to do this one must allow NO ONE to get a picture of the buck before the rights are sold. Again easy million off the new world record if the person who kills it has the business savy to do so.


I would agree and disagree, with the right attorney and marketing scheme you could definitely GROSS over a million. By the time you share percentages with those entities, I would have to say that your NET would be under a million though. Funny thing, in wealth as in antlers, gross versus net matters.


----------



## Kstigall

How many folks would be willing to pay $10,000 to hunt an area where this deer _might _be for 5 days?........... a lot?

How many folks would pay the OP $75,000 for him to tell them precisely where these pics were taken?...............many?

Of the above guys how many would pay $50,000 to the OP if they killed it?....... I bet many.

The OP and family should get a 5 year lease on all the land in the surrounding area. Then start bidding out hunts and put a stupid trophy fee on this animal. They could make 100's of thousands doing this if the deer isn't killed too quickly. Better have rock solid land lease agreements because the big TV jackholes WILL try to get the land from them. With a ton of leased land and good marketing you could have old fat cats from all over the country paying big money to waddle around trying to kill this deer. There are a lot of old men with a lot of money, big ego's and little ability that will fall all over themselves for a shot at this deer. It would have been better had the pics remained private. Now it will be harder for them to claim they did it all on their own........ Fenced and ear tagged deer bring in a lot of money. 

This deer could be worth a lot of money to the OP while it's alive but once dead the value isn't so much.


----------



## [email protected]

Scotty C said:


> Well said, but I disagree with the millionaire thing. With the actual sale of the rack (don't know how anyone can do that), replicas, appearances, advertising (I killed it with my Mathews or Hoyt). Yea you could approach $1 million easy.


Nope...

$100,000 for the rack
$100,000 total endorsements
Maybe up to $100,000 over years time for appearances
Replica sales? I'd say in the tens of thousands.

Even if you double what I have said...Not $1,000,000. 

It wasn't long ago that NAW published an article on this exact subject. Not where I am getting my guesses from, but the article pretty much went along with my thoughts. Who knows...maybe I am off...but I don't think so.


----------



## Ned250

Link to video


----------



## bowtech0409

Wow!


----------



## Matte

Way off. Over the million mark easy if and only if it is a new Typical World record. Milo has made his and that was a long time ago. Cabelas and or Bass pro would pay for that rack and all rights to it in cash with out blinking an eye.


----------



## Field Ready

[email protected] said:


> Nope...
> 
> $100,000 for the rack
> $100,000 total endorsements
> Maybe up to $100,000 over years time for appearances
> Replica sales? I'd say in the tens of thousands.
> 
> Even if you double what I have said...Not $1,000,000.
> 
> It wasn't long ago that NAW published an article on this exact subject. Not where I am getting my guesses from, but the article pretty much went along with my thoughts. Who knows...maybe I am off...but I don't think so.


I think you're underestimating the magnitude of this deer. We're not talking about some big deer that might hang in Bass Pro....this deer is likely the new WORLD RECORD. That means an incredible amount to a community of hunters and sportsmen who partake in the craft of hunting big game. To the hunter that lays his claim on this animal by taking him, there is no value that will equate to the experience at hand. However, there is a monetary value that will be driven by the trophy/story, and I can very easily see that value rising over the 1 million mark. Just consider the degree by which our sport has been commercialized over the last 20 years!


----------



## Fortyneck

Kstigall said:


> How many folks would be willing to pay $10,000 to hunt an area where this deer _might _be for 5 days?........... a lot?
> 
> How many folks would pay the OP $75,000 for him to tell them precisely where these pics were taken?...............many?
> 
> Of the above guys how many would pay $50,000 to the OP if they killed it?....... I bet many.
> 
> The OP and family should get a 5 year lease on all the land in the surrounding area. *Then start bidding out hunts and put a stupid trophy fee on this animal.* They could make 100's of thousands doing this if the deer isn't killed too quickly. Better have rock solid land lease agreements because the big TV jackholes WILL try to get the land from them. With a ton of leased land and good marketing you could have old fat cats from all over the country paying big money to waddle around trying to kill this deer. There are a lot of old men with a lot of money, big ego's and little ability that will fall all over themselves for a shot at this deer. It would have been better had the pics remained private. Now it will be harder for them to claim they did it all on their own........ Fenced and ear tagged deer bring in a lot of money.
> 
> This deer could be worth a lot of money to the OP while it's alive but once dead the value isn't so much.


----------



## blinginpse

Poaching in southern Ohio probably has jus now multiplied by 75%. Good job OP for posting a deer that u should keep to yaself. Any person gettin this caliber of deer on a camera and not being smart enuff to keep it to themself tells me the deer is already smarter than the camera owner cuz he can't zip his lip. So they ain't smart enuff to kill it if they can't do rule #1 and that's keep ya mouth SHUT


----------



## nhns4

blinginpse said:


> Poaching in southern Ohio probably has jus now multiplied by 75%. Good job OP for posting a deer that u should keep to yaself. Any person gettin this caliber of deer on a camera and not being smart enuff to keep it to themself tells me the deer is already smarter than the camera owner cuz he can't zip his lip. So they ain't smart enuff to kill it if they can't do rule #1 and that's keep ya mouth SHUT


So your in your vehicle on your way to Ohio? Lol


----------



## blinginpse

nhns4 said:


> So your in your vehicle on your way to Ohio? Lol


U never sent me that elite yet


----------



## Fortyneck

blinginpse said:


> U never sent me that elite yet


Spooks bringing it


----------



## blinginpse

Fortyneck said:


> Spooks bringing it


Jail birds can't fly


----------



## Fortyneck

blinginpse said:


> Jail birds can't fly


Hope is the thing with feathers


----------



## J-Carter

I don't see why a lot of people are giving the OP a hard time...I'm thankful he shared the pics of that BEAST!! I hope a good ethical hunter gets him and he's not poached. 
Good luck all you Ohio guys on your quest for him! Hope to see success pictures soon!


----------



## Treehugger98

Looks like Adams county deer


----------



## flathead

I would be parking my truck in the garage when not standing beside it. I would be afraid some low life with deep pockets would place a gps on my truck to find out the area that I am hunting. Then go and shower cash to the land owner and all thier nieghbors for hunting lease rights. Nothing would surprize me what some of these ohio outfitters would do to get on to this dirt because of all the wealthy people would pay large dollars for the remote chance of killing a potential world record class deer. Some of them are already getting 4500 dollars for a five day hunt. I bet they would pay double that and there would be a line of them. Hopefully you or one of your close friends can seal the deal on this deer.


----------



## Treehugger98

Where this deer is living most guys will drive by and not bat an eye at the area. I hope one of the local boys drives a shank train thru his vitals!!! All people that I have met in that area are great people. I hope the op has his day or his brother. Leave the guy alone and let him enjoy the time hunting the deer! I don't think he will be poached the area he is in. Good luck to all you boys hunting this giant May the deer gods shine down on one of you in the near future


----------



## flippertn

[email protected] said:


> Nope...
> 
> $100,000 for the rack
> $100,000 total endorsements
> Maybe up to $100,000 over years time for appearances
> Replica sales? I'd say in the tens of thousands.
> 
> Even if you double what I have said...Not $1,000,000.
> 
> It wasn't long ago that NAW published an article on this exact subject. Not where I am getting my guesses from, but the article pretty much went along with my thoughts. Who knows...maybe I am off...but I don't think so.


I think your way off on endorsement dollars and appearance dollars. Hell milo is still gettin appearance dollars today I'm sure. When u have the biggest ONE of something in the world and its something as widespread popular as a whitetail then u can pretty much make your own prices.


----------



## reylamb

As far as replicas money, make that singular, replica. The way most of the replica deals work.....a company will pay the owner $XXXXXX for the original, and the original hunter will agree to only have a replica made for his/herself. OR......company X will offer $XXXX for the only replica.

I would venture to say appearance fees might get you $100k/year the first few years, and then the appearance money starts to fall off as the novelty of the deer goes down....if the rumors I have heard about Milo's fees are any indication anyway.

Endorsements, probably not quite as much as you would think.

Maybe, just maybe a million over 8 - 10 years....maybe.


----------



## Kstigall

I'd wager that at least one TV JackHole has already contacted "friends" in southern Ohio looking for information on either the deer or the OP. I can about guarantee someone that has info will sell it for not a lot of money and a chance to shake the hand of a goofy grinning celeb. How do you think celebs "find" so many big deer? Local idiots drop a dime...........

More than one fishing honey hole has been blown out because someone couldn't keep their mouth shut.

Locally it doesn't take a deer this big to get a place over run with fools.


----------



## swilk

[email protected] said:


> Nope...
> 
> $100,000 for the rack
> $100,000 total endorsements
> Maybe up to $100,000 over years time for appearances
> Replica sales? I'd say in the tens of thousands.
> 
> Even if you double what I have said...Not $1,000,000.
> 
> It wasn't long ago that NAW published an article on this exact subject. Not where I am getting my guesses from, but the article pretty much went along with my thoughts. Who knows...maybe I am off...but I don't think so.


There is nothing to base numbers on .... there is nothing to compare it to. The Hanson buck was killed 20 years ago and a lot has changed in those 20 years. My opinion is that $1M is not out of the question for a new world record.


----------



## Matt Musto

That's a pretty nice deer.


----------



## fate_flinger

Its sad to say but he may be right. It might be worth over a million to somebody. That's rediculous if you ask me. I wouldn't give you a dollar for it. This obsession with antler size is ruining a great pastime.


----------



## ole' bowhunter

Fortyneck said:


> Reminds me of the thread that was posted by someone who had his town posted in his location, then quickly deleted the thread but not before the pics and location
> 
> spread like wildfire all over the internet. Except your buck more gargantuan and a better typical.
> 
> View attachment 1813640





JC-XT said:


> What state was this in, does anyone remember the area?





flippertn said:


> If I remember correctly Missouri.


The camera picture of that Buck was from the Great state of Kansas, sad to say, rack was later found by a gun hunter. Never did find out what it scored!


----------



## Monsterbuck48

now thats an ohio hogg there. maybe he will walk by my stand this evening lol


----------



## dogpile

Treehugger98 said:


> Looks like Adams county deer


Too much said already !!!!!


----------



## t8ter

I used to hunt with a fellow who would get on to me for saying anything about our hunting spot.Heck he would drive out of way thinking folks were following us.I got tired of all that and quit hunting with him.Sense then he has killed several booners out of that spot.While I havent killed anything like he has.That being said I believe I would keep that one under wraps.


----------



## blinginpse

t8ter said:


> I used to hunt with a fellow who would get on to me for saying anything about our hunting spot.Heck he would drive out of way thinking folks were following us.I got tired of all that and quit hunting with him.Sense then he has killed several booners out of that spot.While I havent killed anything like he has.That being said I believe I would keep that one under wraps.


Deer huntin brings out the best in your buddies. U will have 1-2 u can trust n the rest will burn u that's probably y he made u keep ya mouth shut. Some can some cant


----------



## boovan

Folks it's a damn deer. A very nice one, but come on....


----------



## J-Carter

I narrowed down his home range :icon_1_lol:


----------



## bsites9

reylamb said:


> As far as replicas money, make that singular, replica. The way most of the replica deals work.....a company will pay the owner $XXXXXX for the original, and the original hunter will agree to only have a replica made for his/herself. OR......company X will offer $XXXX for the only replica.
> 
> I would venture to say appearance fees might get you $100k/year the first few years, and then the appearance money starts to fall off as the novelty of the deer goes down....if the rumors I have heard about Milo's fees are any indication anyway.
> 
> Endorsements, probably not quite as much as you would think.
> 
> *Maybe, just maybe a million over 8 - 10 years....maybe*.


I wouldn't mind making 100K a year for the next 10 years just for shooting a deer.


----------



## bill_collector

Thanks for sharing the pics Chasin'. I hope you or your brother smoke him with a bow. Good luck!


----------



## jewalker7842

Holy crap...if I was you I would have not shared that with any one lol. Thanks for the picks though.


----------



## Kb83

bsites9 said:


> I wouldn't mind making 100K a year for the next 10 years just for shooting a deer.


Right


----------



## fap1800

Kstigall said:


> I'd wager that at least one TV JackHole has already contacted "friends" in southern Ohio looking for information on either the deer or the OP. I can about guarantee someone that has info will sell it for not a lot of money and a chance to shake the hand of a goofy grinning celeb. How do you think celebs "find" so many big deer? Local idiots drop a dime...........
> 
> More than one fishing honey hole has been blown out because someone couldn't keep their mouth shut.
> 
> Locally it doesn't take a deer this big to get a place over run with fools.


^This. First thing that came to my mind once I saw this thread. Everyone and their mother is going to try to get a crack at this deer. Stoopid internet.


----------



## Lazarus

WOW! Likely a 200" net typical, and maybe a few more!. I hear the term "deer of a lifetime" thrown around a lot. But THAT is a deer of a lifetime!


----------



## bhmsupra

The financial aspect basically taking over the spirit of this thread makes sense in this society I guess.....greed and the all mighty dollar owning us at every turn.

Nice pic, Nice buck. Good Luck sir in your endeavor.


----------



## Uzurmnd247

I'm sure you're not the only person with pictures of this deer. The majority of people have trail cameras that they use to scout. Even as you did. The other people are not saying anything in hopes of killing this deer. I hope you or your brother get it with a bow. Archer's "can" get it done. This buck didn't get big by being stupid. Then again, he's looking for does. That's why they are trophy mounts on the wall. Good luck and hunt him hard. lol


----------



## MiracleSix

I think I read an article one time where DNR radio collared a buck and it traveled close to 30 miles during the rut. I've tracked much further while it rut. Lol


----------



## MiracleSix

Traveled*


----------



## CarpCommander

Im sure the money is already exchanging hands down that way.....

An absolute SHOW STOPPER!! I also hope an archer whacks it under fair chase, and not a celeb geek. 

And Robin, Ill have to disagree, if 'the man' pimps it out correctly, 1 milly shouldnt be too hard to make off that deer.


----------



## scarn150

If he makes it thru the season, it would be interesting to see if it returns to the area where booners watched him earlier in the year. I'd like to know the distance between where booners watched him and where these pics are but fully understand if neither party would care to share that info.


----------



## QS34Reaper

MiracleSix said:


> I think I read an article one time where DNR radio collared a buck and it traveled close to 30 miles during the rut. I've tracked much further while it rut. Lol


I believe the furtherest documented travel of a collared buck during the rut was over 70 miles but under 80....I will see if I can find the resource on that. However I know I seen it quite some time ago.


----------



## Cannonball08

Very Impressive!


----------



## Jeremy_h1

Tagging thread for later! Awesome buck!


----------



## Borgy76

Very very nice buck. I would take a couple good photos after tagging him, register it, get the sawzall out and hack them antlers off. Then skin and bone it out and be done. All the other stuff you fellas are talking about sounds like a lot more trouble then it's worth.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

I wouldnt go looking for all the publicity if I shot a deer of this caliber, like yall are talking about. I would call my buds, take some pics then go to the taxi and off to the locker. Just that and eveyone would be knocking on your door anyhow. One hell of a buck OP hope you get him.


----------



## klumbo

I have a dumb ? So here it goes. If the op was to get lucky enough to kill this buck would it be aloud to take the world record spot if it's big enough with trail can pics of it


----------



## Dawhit

One biologist believes a typical bucks range is approx. 1200 acres. One buck he studied had a range that covered two counties and 5000 sq acres. IIRC 

Another study I read of a radio collared buck, his daily route covered 23 miles, believe this was during the rut. Just goes to show how far some of these creatures will travel.

Hopefully this buck has moved into the OP's hunting area for awhile since he was kind enough to post pics of an absolutely incredible animal. Good luck!


----------



## hunting170

B&C....yes, P&Y.....there will probably be some stipulation that will require an asterisk to be placed by his name.


----------



## klumbo

Thanks for the answer.


----------



## Rod Savini

That's a giant whitetail, hope you get him if ya can, haven't read the thread.


----------



## danielandersen2

LandonInTree said:


> Lay the hammer


Is this a gun reference? I thought most people only wanted to see an arrow take this guy...


----------



## LewEdensJr

Monday is first day of shotgun for them


----------



## satchamo

Deer farmmm


----------



## DV1

Thanks for posting, I'm glad I got to see the pics but I have to tell you, it's much easier to find out specific information from the internet than most people want to believe. I do it for a living tracking down missing/hiding people. I could get scary close to the place that pic was taken in 24 hours if I wanted to, seriously. Even worse, it seems that at least one other person who has had several encounters with this deer in his summer range has identified himself. Put the two together and you get a better picture of where the deer is traveling. I doubt your pic is in his home turf as they travel a long ways this time of year. I'd be more interested in his home turf. I'm not going to post up how to do it, many people may already know but this post has revealed more information than you realize. Doesn't mean someone is going to go out and kill the buck but I wouldn't have done it anyway. I wish you the best of luck with him.


----------



## Michigandr

Last night I had this buck at 20 yards behind bush. All he had to do is take one more step. Then my alarm went off. Ahhhhh! It's always that last step that gets ya.


----------



## OHMonsters

DV1 said:


> Thanks for posting, I'm glad I got to see the pics but I have to tell you, it's much easier to find out specific information from the internet than most people want to believe. I do it for a living tracking down missing/hiding people. I could get scary close to the place that pic was taken in 24 hours if I wanted to, seriously. Even worse, it seems that at least one other person who has had several encounters with this deer in his summer range has identified himself. Put the two together and you get a better picture of where the deer is traveling. I doubt your pic is in his home turf as they travel a long ways this time of year. I'd be more interested in his home turf. I'm not going to post up how to do it, many people may already know but this post has revealed more information than you realize. Doesn't mean someone is going to go out and kill the buck but I wouldn't have done it anyway. I wish you the best of luck with him.


I too am glad to see a world class deer like this being shown, just think too much info was given by accident. You hit the nail on the head DV1, you don't have to be too bright to narrow down this location within a few miles. I figure my lease is approx. 10 miles from this pic. Hope all this news doesn't bring a huge overload of the orange army to the area trying to kill it. I would love to see the story circle back around and the hunter who harvests it be one of the guys w/ a trail cam photo of it. I know they say the people in the area are good people, but there are a lot of poachers in that area. You'd have to be stupid to shoot this thing illegally at this point, but there's always one of them. And I would bet Stan Potts will be in the area Monday morning for gun season, he doesn't know how to find deer on his own.


----------



## QS34Reaper

OHMonsters said:


> I too am glad to see a world class deer like this being shown, just think too much info was given by accident. You hit the nail on the head DV1, you don't have to be too bright to narrow down this location within a few miles. I figure my lease is approx. 10 miles from this pic. Hope all this news doesn't bring a huge overload of the orange army to the area trying to kill it. I would love to see the story circle back around and the hunter who harvests it be one of the guys w/ a trail cam photo of it. I know they say the people in the area are good people, but there are a lot of poachers in that area. You'd have to be stupid to shoot this thing illegally at this point, but there's always one of them. And I would bet Stan Potts will be in the area Monday morning for gun season, he doesn't know how to find deer on his own.


Do yo know Stan Potts personally? Just asking....cuz I don't either, however I do know someone who does. Has been knowing him a LONG time. He was killing big bucks when you and I was still chitin' yellow and cryin for our mommas tit. Just because someone has worked their way to the top doesn't mean they didn't start at the bottom. Think about it!!


----------



## hunting170

QS34Reaper said:


> Do yo know Stan Potts personally? Just asking....cuz I don't either, however I do know someone who does. Has been knowing him a LONG time. He was killing big bucks when you and I was still chitin' yellow and cryin for our mommas tit. Just because someone has worked their way to the top doesn't mean they didn't start at the bottom. Think about it!!


Yeah....and people were telling him the whereabouts of big bucks back then too.


----------



## Elite fanboy

QS34Reaper said:


> Do yo know Stan Potts personally? Just asking....cuz I don't either, however I do know someone who does.* Has been knowing him a LONG time.* He was killing big bucks when you and I was still chitin' yellow and cryin for our mommas tit. Just because someone has worked their way to the top doesn't mean they didn't start at the bottom. Think about it!!


Word yo.....


----------



## dash4cash

hunting170 said:


> Yeah....and people were telling him the whereabouts of big bucks back then too.


You mean to tell me if someone told you about a huge buck using a certain piece of property that you could hunt, that you would not??


----------



## QS34Reaper

hunting170 said:


> Yeah....and people were telling him the whereabouts of big bucks back then too.


So you know him as well? Maybe hung out with him and hunted a few of these tied up bucks? 

I don't really care what anyone thinks of Stan or anyone else....I just know there a some "celeb" hunters out there that were doing work and killing big bucks long before the notoriety came there way. So I hate to see them get an unfair assessment of their hard work. 

What I know about his past is he has been a successful mature deer hunter long before he became famous for it. Obtaining information of the possibility of a large deer residing in a particular area does not mean success. I see asking for information as home work....no different than a trail cam. 

My point is, don't think he has been paying to hunt on intensly managed farms his whole life...because it just isn't so and not how he came about his hunting fame to my knowledge and trusted source. Good day.


----------



## bsites9

QS34Reaper said:


> Do yo know Stan Potts personally? Just asking....cuz I don't either, however I do know someone who does. Has been knowing him a LONG time. He was killing big bucks when you and I was still chitin' yellow and cryin for our mommas tit. Just because someone has worked their way to the top doesn't mean they didn't start at the bottom. Think about it!!


Hell yes.


----------



## KYDEER16

We could take the Milo approach and completely surround the suspected forest that the deer lives in and then fire at will when we flush him out. Just don't blow his antler off. :wink:


----------



## J.Mc.

hunting170 said:


> Yeah....and people were telling him the whereabouts of big bucks back then too.


And what's wrong with that? You can't be everywhere at once so you use what info people give you. That's how people learn of big bucks. Kinda like this thread, LOL. People can't keep their mouth shut and other people take advantage of it. Matter of fact this is how I learned of a particular buck I'm currently hunting. I heard about him and even seen trail cam photos of him. Little did they know I could hunt the adjoining property


----------



## OHMonsters

bsites9 said:


> Hell yes.


I know he worked hard along the way, he killed nice deer, but not 200 inch deer on his own. Now he relies on a phone call and hey, found a big one, got your stand picked out, just kill it. That's not so tough. I've killed big deer on my own, found it own my own, hung my stand on my own etc etc. That's hunting. Stan use to hunt. Don't take it the wrong way, it's just how things have worked out for him, I think he's a very likeable guy, no one shows more enthusiasm than Stan. But real hunting, Don Kisky wins that, or Lee and Tiffany, they still put a lot of their own work in. Yeah it's awesome property, but they manage it themselves, hang stands etc. That's all I'm saying. When Stan shot his 200 incher 4-5 years ago in Ohio, all he did was take the call, show up at the outfitter, follow the directions into the stand and get lucky. I would probably do the same, more pride if you did it on your own though. AT is full of real hunters. By the way, I don't want this thread to go off another way. It was just my opinion and poking fun at how this is how Stan shot his last 200 incher in OH. Just showed up. Enough said.


----------



## hunting170

QS34Reaper said:


> So you know him as well? Maybe hung out with him and hunted a few of these tied up bucks?
> 
> I don't really care what anyone thinks of Stan or anyone else....I just know there a some "celeb" hunters out there that were doing work and killing big bucks long before the notoriety came there way. So I hate to see them get an unfair assessment of their hard work.
> 
> What I know about his past is he has been a successful mature deer hunter long before he became famous for it. Obtaining information of the possibility of a large deer residing in a particular area does not mean success. I see asking for information as home work....no different than a trail cam.
> 
> My point is, don't think he has been paying to hunt on intensly managed farms his whole life...because it just isn't so and not how he came about his hunting fame to my knowledge and trusted source. Good day.


Nope just stating that Stan has had plenty of help locating the bucks he has killed. Locating bucks of the magnitude he has killed is the hardest part. My information comes straight from Stan through articles he has written. Don`t know the guy.......don`t really care to.


----------



## hunting170

dash4cash said:


> You mean to tell me if someone told you about a huge buck using a certain piece of property that you could hunt, that you would not??


Well I saw a trail cam picture of a big 7x7 two weeks ago. I`m pretty sure I can hunt the property, but I`m not going to move in on the kid who, ill-advisedly, showed off the picture. My son actually showed me the picture last night, so it`s making the rounds. It was almost killed last weekend by our resident road-hunters. It will be a small miracle if it makes it through the next firearm season.


----------



## Iowa44

I am sure the whos who of the deer hunting world got there eyes on this now. Potts, Ritz and people you will never know can buy their way into a place with lots of $$$$$. I hope the guy that posted this gets the deer and has a great story to tell and pics to back it up. I feel the state of Ohio will never be the same again as people will now really flock there. I dont have a problem with him posting the pic as its his right but no matter what pic or no pic if that deer gets killed there will be changes. I am more interested in this deer than anything I'm hunting now and cant wait for it to go down, gun or bow.
There are people that are straight up crazy over deer and will go to no length to find and search out any and all rumors of a big deer. I understand that they almost have a sickness but am not that kind of a person. When it gets to the point of screwing people bad and being underhanded to gain spots I'm out. I would rather take a solid 160 on my terms than scab a giant. With so many people with trail cams today I am sure there is guite a few pics of him alive and never is there only one person that knows kinda where the deer is. When it comes to ohio I'm suprised it has taken this long but I would not count that deer out it he is dead.


----------



## Jack The Ripper

Iowa44 said:


> I am sure the whos who of the deer hunting world got there eyes on this now. Potts, Ritz and people you will never know can buy their way into a place with lots of $$$$$. I hope the guy that posted this gets the deer and has a great story to tell and pics to back it up.*I feel the state of Ohio will never be the same again as people will now really flock there.* I dont have a problem with him posting the pic as its his right but no matter what pic or no pic if that deer gets killed there will be changes. I am more interested in this deer than anything I'm hunting now and cant wait for it to go down, gun or bow.
> There are people that are straight up crazy over deer and will go to no length to find and search out any and all rumors of a big deer. I understand that they almost have a sickness but am not that kind of a person. When it gets to the point of screwing people bad and being underhanded to gain spots I'm out. I would rather take a solid 160 on my terms than scab a giant. With so many people with trail cams today I am sure there is guite a few pics of him alive and never is there only one person that knows kinda where the deer is. When it comes to ohio I'm suprised it has taken this long but I would not count that deer out it he is dead.


If that was the case it wouldn't have been the same after the Beatty buck or even the hole in the horn. Even though that one wasn't shot by a hunter and was a long time ago it hasn't been forgotten about. People that think they will come here and shoot monster bucks because of this have a eye opener when they get here. It's hard enough for most of us that live here the whole season to get a nice one let alone someone who comes for a short period if time. Search the AT files and see what most of the deer look like that the out of staters kill. That's enough proof of what the general population sees during the season. This deer won't change a thing. But if it does, its only going to be the fools it draws in.


----------



## ohiobooners

OHMonsters said:


> I know he worked hard along the way, he killed nice deer, but not 200 inch deer on his own. Now he relies on a phone call and hey, found a big one, got your stand picked out, just kill it. That's not so tough. I've killed big deer on my own, found it own my own, hung my stand on my own etc etc. That's hunting. Stan use to hunt. Don't take it the wrong way, it's just how things have worked out for him, I think he's a very likeable guy, no one shows more enthusiasm than Stan. But real hunting, Don Kisky wins that, or Lee and Tiffany, they still put a lot of their own work in. Yeah it's awesome property, but they manage it themselves, hang stands etc. That's all I'm saying. When Stan shot his 200 incher 4-5 years ago in Ohio, all he did was take the call, show up at the outfitter, follow the directions into the stand and get lucky. I would probably do the same, more pride if you did it on your own though. AT is full of real hunters. By the way, I don't want this thread to go off another way. It was just my opinion and poking fun at how this is how Stan shot his last 200 incher in OH. Just showed up. Enough said.


That's actually not true. Stan killed one of his biggest way before he was totting a cell phone and a decorated truck. I cant say I know Stan like a friend but on the 3 different times I have met him he was a gentleman and very passionate about whitetails. Ppl can think what they want about the guy, his excitement level after shooting a deer, his eye, or whatever else but he was a very classy and passionate individual all three times we spoke.


----------



## OHMonsters

ohiobooners said:


> That's actually not true. Stan killed one of his biggest way before he was totting a cell phone and a decorated truck. I cant say I know Stan like a friend but on the 3 different times I have met him he was a gentleman and very passionate about whitetails. Ppl can think what they want about the guy, his excitement level after shooting a deer, his eye, or whatever else but he was a very classy and passionate individual all three times we spoke.


Totally agree that he's classy and his passion is above all others. I know he lives for what he does, he thinks about it non stop, for that I respect him. I am not at all slamming his character, just that him and a lot of others travel so much they can't do it all anymore, it's just a different type of hunting.


----------



## ohiobooners

OHMonsters said:


> Totally agree that he's classy and his passion is above all others. I know he lives for what he does, he thinks about it non stop, for that I respect him. I am not at all slamming his character, just that him and a lot of others travel so much they can't do it all anymore, it's just a different type of hunting.


I agree with the outfitter thing. Its fun but no scouting or leg work involved. 

I do think that ole stan would be a good teacher to learn from


----------



## JC-XT

Jack The Ripper said:


> If that was the case it wouldn't have been the same after the Beatty buck or even the hole in the horn. Even though that one wasn't shot by a hunter and was a long time ago it hasn't been forgotten about. People that think they will come here and shoot monster bucks because of this have a eye opener when they get here. It's hard enough for most of us that live here the whole season to get a nice one let alone someone who comes for a short period if time. Search the AT files and see what most of the deer look like that the out of staters kill. That's enough proof of what the general population sees during the season. This deer won't change a thing. But if it does, its only going to be the fools it draws in.


Don't count on it, man. It's a different world today with social media and the explosion of hunting shows. The Illinois trophy potential has been drastically reduced because of the national attention over the past decade. Now that the herd and trophy class bucks are a fraction of what they used to be, the nonresident/outfitter/celebrity locust swarm will be looking for new territory.


----------



## bsites9

I swear I think some of you guys think that the doctor proclaims that certain kids will be handed everything in life.

They work for it...so the easier it seems for them now, the harder they worked for it.


----------



## CarpCommander

And the best part of this? 

Even if someone drills this deer with an arrow, and OH lays claim to the #1 typical AND non-typical archery kills, or if it pans out to actually be an overall WR and a gun hunter kills it, anybody and everybody can still hunt here, at anytime, with any weapon, for well under $150. 

Way to go Ohio DNR  


(Actually I love the management the DNR does on our herd, they are one of the best in the country, but I think they are selling themselves short on the NR fees. Not saying we need to rape NR's, but the quality of deer we have commands way more than 
what they charge for tags)


----------



## flippertn

bsites9 said:


> I swear I think some of you guys think that the doctor proclaims that certain kids will be handed everything in life.
> 
> They work for it...so the easier it seems for them now, the harder they worked for it.


That's actually not true at all. Some do. Some certainly do not. I can show ya alot of examples of kids who haven't worked for a darn thing and have it all. Parents or grandparents worked for it. Not starting a fight or changin thread direction just correcting a false statement.


----------



## ArcheryRoad

I hunt warren cty typically but this weekend will be in another cty close to where this giant is spreading his sperm with
His rack in mind every time I leaves crunching!! 
I hope someone w history or another good guy who loves hunting is able to wrap his hands around this giant!

In warren cty big deer have been on their feet the next week looks great!


----------



## Rail Operator

kydeer16 said:


> we could take the milo approach and completely surround the suspected forest that the deer lives in and then fire at will when we flush him out. Just don't blow his antler off. :wink:


Thanks for making my day.


----------



## nate121080

CarpCommander said:


> And the best part of this?
> 
> Even if someone drills this deer with an arrow, and OH lays claim to the #1 typical AND non-typical archery kills, or if it pans out to actually be an overall WR and a gun hunter kills it, anybody and everybody can still hunt here, at anytime, with any weapon, for well under $150.
> 
> Way to go Ohio DNR
> 
> 
> (Actually I love the management the DNR does on our herd, they are one of the best in the country, but I think they are selling themselves short on the NR fees. Not saying we need to rape NR's, but the quality of deer we have commands way more than
> what they charge for tags)


Well under $150? Yeah $149 is well under that. That dang dollar is what breaks it for most. Seriously tho, I know most residents complain about the cheap tags but look at Iowa. $600 for just a tag and if they didn't have a draw that place would be flooded with people. 500-600 over the course of a year isn't hard to come up with


----------



## WVohioFAN

CarpCommander said:


> And the best part of this?
> 
> Even if someone drills this deer with an arrow, and OH lays claim to the #1 typical AND non-typical archery kills, or if it pans out to actually be an overall WR and a gun hunter kills it, anybody and everybody can still hunt here, at anytime, with any weapon, for well under $150.
> 
> Way to go Ohio DNR
> 
> 
> (Actually I love the management the DNR does on our herd, they are one of the best in the country, but I think they are selling themselves short on the NR fees. Not saying we need to rape NR's, but the quality of deer we have commands way more than
> what they charge for tags)


Thank the ODNR on behalf of all of us NR hunters. See ya next Nov.


----------



## MiracleSix

Southern Ohio companies are probably looking for temporary workers as their employees who hunt have taken all the vacation time. 
I truly hope Chasin gets a crack at this stud with his bow. I hope it's not poached.


----------



## stillern

WVohioFAN said:


> Thank the ODNR on behalf of all of us NR hunters. See ya next Nov.


You guys have some of the best regulations for trophy deer in the US if not the best. You could be from NY. Count your blessings. We get non resident hu terms here too...I just don't know why!


----------



## WVohioFAN

stillern said:


> You guys have some of the best regulations for trophy deer in the US if not the best. You could be from NY. Count your blessings. We get non resident hu terms here too...I just don't know why!


I'm in WV. FYI: WV draws 3x the number of NR hunters that Ohio does.


----------



## bucky10pt

stillern said:


> You guys have some of the best regulations for trophy deer in the US if not the best. You could be from NY. Count your blessings. We get non resident hu terms here too...I just don't know why!


Amen for sure!!! Try killing a pope buck in ny!


----------



## jhg

Man i keep coming back and checking this thread avery few hours to no avail! haha


----------



## bsites9

flippertn said:


> That's actually not true at all. Some do. Some certainly do not. I can show ya alot of examples of kids who haven't worked for a darn thing and have it all. Parents or grandparents worked for it. Not starting a fight or changin thread direction just correcting a false statement.


OH yeah, I agree with you there. I know plenty of people who have had things handed to them from family and stuff. But I'm strictly talking about these famous TV hunters. People talk like the gods selected Stan Potts at an early age to receive all the best hunting perks. "Let if be known, this infant known as Stan Potts will have 200'' deer handed to him from an early age."

The guy devoted all his time to learning whitetails, meeting people, COUNTLESS hours hunting. So yeah, he has it "easy" now.


----------



## tackscall

APAsuphan said:


> This has a chance to be the most epic AT thread ever!


The only way this tread gets beat is if he wounds it with a Rage (I do not want that to happen, but the internet will break if it does)


----------



## ohiobooners

tackscall said:


> The only way this tread gets beat is if he wounds it with a Rage (I do not want that to happen, but the internet will break if it does)


No worries, I don't shoot rage :darkbeer:


haha I kid I kid


----------



## flippertn

bsites9 said:


> OH yeah, I agree with you there. I know plenty of people who have had things handed to them from family and stuff. But I'm strictly talking about these famous TV hunters. People talk like the gods selected Stan Potts at an early age to receive all the best hunting perks. "Let if be known, this infant known as Stan Potts will have 200'' deer handed to him from an early age."
> 
> The guy devoted all his time to learning whitetails, meeting people, COUNTLESS hours hunting. So yeah, he has it "easy" now.


Oh ok gotcha. Misunderstood. Alot of the I wanna be a tv hunter guys don't realize the biggest thing about hunting personalities is just that. Personality. They have that xfactor just like any actor or performer. U can't just be a good singer or whatever. U have to have that intangible it factor of personality that makes ppl wanna watch. Hunting personalities are no different. Doesn't matter how good footage is or whatever if the hunter doesn't have the right personality it won't make it on tv. Saw a good example on here the other day. Don't remember the guys handle and wouldn't post it if I did but footage was great and hunt was great until the guy started talkin and I couldn't stand it.


----------



## OHMonsters

I think some things are misunderstood, understandable when it's read from an online thread. I don't talk as if or think TV hunters were selected by deer hunting gods. Yes, I know that was an expression of speech, don't clarify in your next post, I know each and everyone of them, well almost, there are a few we can all say that make us think how the hell did he end up in front of a camera on the Outdoor channel, that have worked hard for all they have. They busted their ass, making huge family sacrifices doing what they love. They truly were hunting. Hunting hard, like most of us reading these post. For some it took off, we see them on TV and of a few of them, it's not that they are any less of a person, but it's not hunting anymore. I shouldn't have mentioned Stan in my first post, my apologies, but he came to mind b/c of his 200 incher. He was put on that deer several years ago. Fine, to each there own, I just don't call that hunting. That's all I'm saying, that there is a fine line these days of what hunting is. Hunting means something more to me. But your right, I'm not in there shoes, I don't know what it's like to be the pro hunter and the pressure you get to get big deer kills on film. I enjoy watching Don Kisky, or Lee. They hunt their property mostly, they pattern the deer, hang the stand etc. I can relate to that. I would love to have them or Stan come to my property and hear where they would hang a stand compared to how I've set up. They all have so much knowledge. I know Stan can find big deer, no question, but the JOB of a PRO hunter doesn't allow some of them to do things on their own anymore, they have to rely on someone doing 90% of the work. That's were you lose me as a hunter.


----------



## CarpCommander

WVohioFAN said:


> Thank the ODNR on behalf of all of us NR hunters. See ya next Nov.


Hey, come on back! I know if I were a NR I sure would.

I never said I had an issue with NR's-but I do think y'all should be paying more to play.


----------



## dash4cash

OHMonsters said:


> I think some things are misunderstood, understandable when it's read from an online thread. I don't talk as if or think TV hunters were selected by deer hunting gods. Yes, I know that was an expression of speech, don't clarify in your next post, I know each and everyone of them, well almost, there are a few we can all say that make us think how the hell did he end up in front of a camera on the Outdoor channel, that have worked hard for all they have. They busted their ass, making huge family sacrifices doing what they love. They truly were hunting. Hunting hard, like most of us reading these post. For some it took off, we see them on TV and of a few of them, it's not that they are any less of a person, but it's not hunting anymore. I shouldn't have mentioned Stan in my first post, my apologies, but he came to mind b/c of his 200 incher. He was put on that deer several years ago. Fine, to each there own, I just don't call that hunting. That's all I'm saying, that there is a fine line these days of what hunting is. Hunting means something more to me. But your right, I'm not in there shoes, I don't know what it's like to be the pro hunter and the pressure you get to get big deer kills on film. I enjoy watching Don Kisky, or Lee. They hunt their property mostly, they pattern the deer, hang the stand etc. I can relate to that. I would love to have them or Stan come to my property and hear where they would hang a stand compared to how I've set up. They all have so much knowledge. I know Stan can find big deer, no question, but the JOB of a PRO hunter doesn't allow some of them to do things on their own anymore, they have to rely on someone doing 90% of the work. That's were you lose me as a hunter.


Well said.


----------



## rutnut

Isn't the rut in Ohio really behind this year? Here it is nearly Dec and big ones just now getting on their feet in daylight. Isn't peak usually around mid Nov most years?


----------



## NoFences4Me

very nice indeed!


----------



## bsites9

The difference between myself and many of the "haters" around here is...

While I don't look up to these guys (I don't look up to anyone I don't know personally), I also don't look DOWN at them for doing what they do. Hunting for TV is a totally different beast, but I don't hold it against them. Many do.


----------



## tackscall

flippertn said:


> Oh ok gotcha. Misunderstood. Alot of the I wanna be a tv hunter guys don't realize the biggest thing about hunting personalities is just that. Personality. They have that xfactor just like any actor or performer. U can't just be a good singer or whatever. U have to have that intangible it factor of personality that makes ppl wanna watch. Hunting personalities are no different. Doesn't matter how good footage is or whatever if the hunter doesn't have the right personality it won't make it on tv. Saw a good example on here the other day. Don't remember the guys handle and wouldn't post it if I did but footage was great and hunt was great until the guy started talkin and I couldn't stand it.


X factor? Most of them are complete idiots IMO. If I filmed a guy shoot a buck and he turned to me and yelled "SMOKE CITY BABY!!" Id unhook his belt and kick him out of the tree


----------



## ohiobooners

bsites9 said:


> The difference between myself and many of the "haters" around here is...
> 
> While I don't look up to these guys (I don't look up to anyone I don't know personally), I also don't look DOWN at them for doing what they do. Hunting for TV is a totally different beast, but I don't hold it against them. Many do.


Agreed. I would be afraid that turning a passion into a career, though I very well may be wrong, could add pressure and expectations that could ruin it for you. I like what I do for a living and actually enjoy my job but I would much rather be fishing lol


----------



## callmin

With gun season starting Monday, my money is on a gun hunter killing this deer.


----------



## Fruecrue

Blah blah blah Stan Potts.... Start a Stan Potts thread....
I'm here to fill my need for knowledge of this buck, not to hear debate about Stan Potts.
I'm hopeful this thread has some glorious success pics before Monday.
Good luck Chasen! And I won't count Booners out either, best of luck to you.


----------



## Elite fanboy

tackscall said:


> The only way this tread gets beat is if he wounds it with a Rage (I do not want that to happen, but the internet will break if it does)


Wasn't there a thread with a Playboy bunny a few years ago? I'm sure that got PLENTY views!


----------



## Roo223

Tag for later


----------



## Bonecutterx

Elite fanboy said:


> Wasn't there a thread with a Playboy bunny a few years ago? I'm sure that got PLENTY views!


Link please


----------



## SamPotter

tackscall said:


> X factor? Most of them are complete idiots IMO. If I filmed a guy shoot a buck and he turned to me and yelled "SMOKE CITY BABY!!" Id unhook his belt and kick him out of the tree


That's awesome! Made me laugh out loud!


----------



## Sluggersetta901

WVohioFAN said:


> Thank the ODNR on behalf of all of us NR hunters. See ya next Nov.


yup... my NR tags are almost cheaper than my resident tags in TN. i love Ohio!


----------



## Sluggersetta901

Elite fanboy said:


> Wasn't there a thread with a Playboy bunny a few years ago? I'm sure that got PLENTY views!


pics or it didn't happen...


----------



## Elite fanboy

Sluggersetta901 said:


> pics or it didn't happen...


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1505936&highlight=Playboy+bunnies


----------



## Fruecrue

Elite fanboy said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1505936&highlight=Playboy+bunnies


On second thought, maybe sidetracking a thread isn't so bad:wink:


----------



## reaper159

Please let this deer get harvested with a bow. I don't care who gets it, but let it be with a bow. Good luck booners and chasing on your quest for a potential world record. That has to be the most magnificent trail camera pictures I've ever laid eyes on. Hopefully the deer is not a big roamer and stays put.


----------



## simp_08

I may have some bad news.... Can't tell for sure but the below pic sure looks like it may be the same deer. I think the picture came from the same general area as chasin tails area.







.


----------



## Alpha Burnt

simp_08 said:


> I may have some bad news.... Can't tell for sure but the below pic sure looks like it may be the same deer. I think the picture came from the same general area as chasin tails area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I thought that one was posted on here the other day as a MN or WI? road kill


----------



## APAsuphan

simp_08 said:


> I may have some bad news.... Can't tell for sure but the below pic sure looks like it may be the same deer. I think the picture came from the same general area as chasin tails area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That was from Minnesota


----------



## stillern

Not even close


----------



## jpbasspro

Isn't that the same pic from that MN buck that was hit by vehicle someone posted a few days ago?


----------



## stillern

Who cares. Amazing buck but not even a shadow of the namesake of this thread. Also 6x6 not 7x7.


----------



## ChasingCoyotes

jpbasspro said:


> Isn't that the same pic from that MN buck that was hit by vehicle someone posted a few days ago?


Yup


----------



## simp_08

Well that's good to know.


----------



## reaper159

That's a nice one.....nowhere near as big as the one in the trail camera pics though; not even close. The trial camera pic deer has longer tines, is way wider, has a much bigger frame, and has fewer abnormal points. One of those you know it when you see it kind of deer.


----------



## Fortyneck

I can see it now fellas, on the cover of F&S:

Something to be truly thankful for

The New Word Record Typical Whitetail

*The Thanksgiving Day Buck
*

Sorry folks, I own the copyright :darkbeer:

Now get some sleep all you Southern Ohioans, dawn comes early. :nod: 

Get out there and put that pig down so I can get my piece of Thanksgiving Day pie!!! :hungry:

Remember, you can't kill him from the couch!!!


----------



## cgs1967

We in Ohio call that a 1 1/2 year old buck. They grow big here and you should see him in a few more years.


----------



## flippertn

tackscall said:


> X factor? Most of them are complete idiots IMO. If I filmed a guy shoot a buck and he turned to me and yelled "SMOKE CITY BABY!!" Id unhook his belt and kick him out of the tree


I didnt say I liked em. Look the fact is we on archerytalk are in the 1% of reasonably educated and knowledgeable hunters. This is forgotten sometimes til I talk to alot of the regular guys at work. 90% of the weekend warrior hunting population eats up the Waddell/whoever else "swamp donkey freak nasty smoked him blah blah bs. Idiots at work love it. The same ones who load up on duck dynasty merch at wal mart and buy things with boner collector logos on them. We aren't the majority when it comes to hunting. That's what I meant. Believe it or not that jack wagon mentality is soooo cool to the general public. I hate it but that's what I meant.


----------



## Rail Operator

It would be nice to see this potential World Record typical buck taken this season. There is probably a good chance that his rack next year is going to have a lot more non-typical junk growing on it.


----------



## ONbuckhunter

simp_08 said:


> I may have some bad news.... Can't tell for sure but the below pic sure looks like it may be the same deer. I think the picture came from the same general area as chasin tails area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Beauty buck, BUT not even in the same league.


----------



## tackscall

flippertn said:


> I didnt say I liked em. Look the fact is we on archerytalk are in the 1% of reasonably educated and knowledgeable hunters. This is forgotten sometimes til I talk to alot of the regular guys at work. 90% of the weekend warrior hunting population eats up the Waddell/whoever else "swamp donkey freak nasty smoked him blah blah bs. Idiots at work love it. The same ones who load up on duck dynasty merch at wal mart and buy things with boner collector logos on them. We aren't the majority when it comes to hunting. That's what I meant. Believe it or not that jack wagon mentality is soooo cool to the general public. I hate it but that's what I meant.


Sadly you're probably right


----------



## Chasenwhitetail




----------



## mdhager115

i'm drooling...


----------



## flippertn

New pic ?????!! Think he has more stickers and abnormal inches than I first realized. My god what a giant deer!


----------



## APAsuphan

Holy chit!!!!!!!


----------



## saskguy

That deer looks like a dog under those antlers. If I got a pic of a buck with that much antler compared to body I'd know I was looking at a wr.


----------



## flippertn

If this deer is killed I'd drive across the country just to see it in person. Truly hard to really grasp somethin like that without seein it up close. Insane.


----------



## MWoody

Chasenwhitetail said:


>


Ok bud is this a new pic of him? Are u hunting the next few days??


----------



## rdug

Why is this deer not dead yet? :chimpeep:


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

Been huntin bro


----------



## kansasboi

He's BAAACK!!!


----------



## Ramey Jackson

He's bound to break a tine or four. Better get him soon.


----------



## WUD DUK

Damn that deer is HUGE! Makes you wonder how something so freakin' big can hide so well!! Good luck OP:thumbs_up


----------



## 195B&C

Chasenwhitetail said:


>


Show em that back side view! I love those😍


----------



## Rod Savini

Now I basically no knowledge on whitetails. Is this buck a typical or non typical?


----------



## Chasenwhitetail




----------



## UntouchableNess

Rod Savini said:


> Now I basically no knowledge on whitetails. Is this buck a typical or non typical?


Nothing "typical" about him but that is probably how he would be scored on b&C/P&Y.


----------



## NCBuckNBass

That would be a sight to see walk under my stand. You guys that have that caliber of deer in your local are very blessed. I hope you get him..........just please don't do it with a TC Encore Don't think I can take anymore of their commericalsukey:


----------



## derrinx

Ahhhhh!!!!


----------



## ArcheryRoad

From those last pics he's bigger than I thought

Wow!!


----------



## jhg

God lord!! Hope you get him man!!! Good luck!!


----------



## J.Mc.

It doesn't even look real...


----------



## zmelcher123

Well you can rule out any heavy thicket right off the bat, because he sure as heck won't be able to maneuver through it with that set of antlers on his head! LOL!


----------



## inline6power

This is the biggest I have ever gotten on cam. Never saw him in the daylight this year. This Ohio buck makes my camera pic look small


----------



## j250trx

Crazy big deer!!!


----------



## 195B&C

inline6power said:


> This is the biggest I have ever gotten on cam. Never saw him in the daylight this year. This Ohio buck makes my camera pic look small


Wow!


----------



## weave

Those new pics are just sick..... What a fricking deer


----------



## J.Mc.

Looks pen raised...


----------



## blinginpse

Chasenwhitetail said:


>


How the Sam hell do u lay down at night and sleep. I hope these are recent for ya.


----------



## nhns4

Jeeze


----------



## inline6power

No pen on my pic I can assure you. Just private property and no one gets to hunt it. Good family friend owns the land. I only have 3 pics of that buck and 2 were last year


----------



## ONbuckhunter

inline6power said:


> This is the biggest I have ever gotten on cam. Never saw him in the daylight this year. This Ohio buck makes my camera pic look small


I barfed in my mouth, maybe even gonna ditch ma trowsers. Beauty buck


----------



## walle1

The OPs deer looks to 30 inches wide,,,holly molly!!


----------



## WUD DUK

blinginpse said:


> How the Sam hell do u lay down at night and sleep. I hope these are recent for ya.


How does he lay down and sleep at night??? Prolly with a STIFFY thinking about it!!! I know I wood...Pun intended


----------



## inline6power

Yes the OPs pics are probably the largest whitetail pics I have ever seen


----------



## inline6power

Very much a world record buck for sure


----------



## bigrobc

Dang.


----------



## Huntin Hard

Holy hell! I hope you get him before Monday!!


----------



## J.Mc.

I'm just messing with ya. I hope you kill him. He's a stud!


----------



## inline6power

J.Mc. said:


> I'm just messing with ya. I hope you kill him. He's a stud!


Lol no worries buddy


----------



## Bowtech-87

If that thing junks up next year he could be a world record non typical.


----------



## hunting170

Bowtech-87 said:


> If that thing junks up next year he could be a world record non typical.



So you think it will put on over 100" of non-typical points?


----------



## rmbailey2010

With the 2 new pics showing more non typical points do you still think it can knock Milo off with its deductions??


----------



## whitetailbowman

I think it will still edge milo even with the non typ points.....unreal!


----------



## reaper159

whitetailbowman said:


> I think it will still edge milo even with the non typ points.....unreal!



Me too....I'm gonna say 218" net.


----------



## 20FeetUpKY

Absolute giant, hope you get him … especially with a bow


----------



## reaper159

Here is a pic of Milo's buck to compare. I think the buck in the trail cam pic has more mass and tine length total, but the deductions will make it close. I still think it'll beat the Hanson buck. I


----------



## whitetailbowman

^^^ excellent side by side comparison


----------



## nomansland

inline6power said:


> This is the biggest I have ever gotten on cam. Never saw him in the daylight this year. This Ohio buck makes my camera pic look small


Uh no it doesn't. That is a monster.


----------



## inline6power

Being milos buck is a typical 6x6 and the OPs pic is a typical 7x7 with taller brows I think it would smoke milos world record


----------



## Musgrat

Amazing.


----------



## led0321

That buck doesn't have many deductions


----------



## ohiobooners

saskguy said:


> That deer looks like a dog under those antlers. If I got a pic of a buck with that much antler compared to body I'd know I was looking at a wr.


That's the interesting thing about this deer. Our deer don't have the body size of the big woods Canadian deer but they're far from small. My largest body deer from 2007 dressed 268. 

I have seen this deer in person during the summer and he's defiantly not a 200 pound whitetail. He's bigger than that. I'm still convinced as he stands there in the pic, he's 5-10 inches NET larger than Milo's buck.


----------



## floridacrackr

the only thing that would make this thread better would be to have live from the stand updates from the guys hunting him! Good luck fellas and make sure to fill your packs with every gimmick out there for those endorsements deals cause they will be there if you get him!


----------



## widow maker 223

I think i just pooped a little, wait im on the ****ter, so ya i definitely pooped a little. Dam that buck is just dam huge!!


----------



## Junglekat

Where do you guys find these monsters


ONbuckhunter said:


> I barfed in my mouth, maybe even gonna ditch ma trowsers. Beauty buck


----------



## J.Mc.

floridacrackr said:


> the only thing that would make this thread better would be to have live from the stand updates from the guys hunting him! Good luck fellas and make sure to fill your packs with every gimmick out there for those endorsements deals cause they will be there if you get him!


Now that is an awesome idea!


----------



## gatorbait42

ohiobooners said:


> That's the interesting thing about this deer. Our deer don't have the body size of the big woods Canadian deer but they're far from small. My largest body deer from 2007 dressed 268.
> 
> I have seen this deer in person during the summer and he's defiantly not a 200 pound whitetail. He's bigger than that. I'm still convinced as he stands there in the pic, he's 5-10 inches NET larger than Milo's buck.


Since you have seen the trail cam buck in person how wide is he and how long would you say his main beams are?


----------



## Delta180

Chasen whitetail, are these new pics? If they are, that should really increase your confidence in pursuing this deer. Not to say he's not still around (if they're old), but if they're new, you should be hunting all day... Seems like he likes your farm and is hanging around!!


----------



## Junglekat

Monster my god


----------



## DarnYankee

Holy crap. Make you want to slap your momma !!!!


----------



## jpd350

Awesome. 200"+ typical


----------



## ohiobooners

gatorbait42 said:


> Since you have seen the trail cam buck in person how wide is he and how long would you say his main beams are?


I gaged him at 25 inches wide. I might be under guessing him but I always guess conservatively. His main beams don't wrap around a lot but with that huge spread I'd say they are in the 27-30 inches range.


----------



## string music

True Legend. Wow. Hope you get him OP


----------



## panick

do you know if anyone has previous years sheds?


Chasenwhitetail said:


> Been huntin bro


----------



## gatorbait42

ohiobooners said:


> I gaged him at 25 inches wide. I might be under guessing him but I always guess conservatively. His main beams don't wrap around a lot but with that huge spread I'd say they are in the 27-30 inches range.


My guess was pretty close to what you thought. I gave him a little more on spread. Amazing deer regardless


----------



## SamPotter

Something isn't adding up to me. The last 2 pictures have snow on the ground so they are new or at least from a different time as the 1st set. *But I still don't understand why there are 3 booner slayers posting pictures, encouraging eachother to post pictures, and verifiying the size of the deer because they've seen it in person.* 

I'm wondering one of 2 things: 1) is the deer already dead? or 2) is it behind a fence? 

It just doesn't make sense that 3 guys that have the experience that they do would let the cat out of the bag AND be carrying on like this.


----------



## BP1992

Beyond huge!


----------



## panick

keep an eye out on Boon and Crocket trophy watch web site ,all the big ones have to go through there.At least the Fair chase ones.


----------



## wingbone

Yichi said:


> Hopefully your brother has ever been smart enough NOT to have a facebook app that sync's with your phone, if so anyone on his friends list can get his number and find out his exact address within about 5 minutes.
> 
> World class whitetail for sure. I am deffinately interested to see how this buck's story comes out. If it were me, I'd have "seen" that deer in wyoming or something


Yeah, or it might just be possible his friends already know where he lives.


----------



## Rail Operator

Milo Hanson's buck is just over 27" inside spread. The buck in this thread looks to easily be 27"+.


----------



## nhns4

panick said:


> keep an eye out on Boon and Crocket trophy watch web site ,all the big ones have to go through there.At least the Fair chase ones.


Boone and Crooked


----------



## panick

inline6power said:


> No pen on my pic I can assure you. Just private property and no one gets to hunt it. Good family friend owns the land. I only have 3 pics of that buck and 2 were last year


 What state is that in ?


----------



## ohiobooners

SamPotter said:


> Something isn't adding up to me. The last 2 pictures have snow on the ground so they are new or at least from a different time as the 1st set. *But I still don't understand why there are 3 booner slayers posting pictures, encouraging eachother to post pictures, and verifiying the size of the deer because they've seen it in person.*
> 
> I'm wondering one of 2 things: 1) is the deer already dead? or 2) is it behind a fence?
> 
> It just doesn't make sense that 3 guys that have the experience that they do would let the cat out of the bag AND be carrying on like this.


The deer is not behind a fence. Not even close. 100% free range. No restrictions. Free to come and go as he pleases. 

I have openly commented on the buck because there isn't a person on this forum that has even the slightest idea where the farm I saw him on is. Trust me when I say he has traveled a good distance. Additionally, a deer like that is exciting to see. The OP just wanted to share the deer. I don't feel like I'm carrying on any way. All I personally have done is say I know the deer and express that I really hope the OP gets him. I genuinely mean that. Out of 7 B&C whitetails, I had pics and history with two. These guys move a lot in the rut. He's long gone from my area. Sometimes it's less about MY DEER MY WORLD RECORD and more about the excitement of a big deer and showing it to folks that would enjoy seeing it


----------



## panick

ohiobooners said:


> The deer is not behind a fence. Not even close. 100% free range. No restrictions. Free to come and go as he pleases.
> 
> I have openly commented on the buck because there isn't a person on this forum that has even the slightest idea where the farm I saw him on is. Trust me when I say he has traveled a good distance. Additionally, a deer like that is exciting to see. The OP just wanted to share the deer. I don't feel like I'm carrying on any way. All I personally have done is say I know the deer and express that I really hope the OP gets him. I genuinely mean that. Out of 7 B&C whitetails, I had pics and history with two. These guys move a lot in the rut. He's long gone from my area. Sometimes it's less about MY DEER MY WORLD RECORD and more about the excitement of a big deer and showing it to folks that would enjoy seeing it


Who has the sheds from him?


----------



## ohiobooners

panick said:


> Who has the sheds from him?


No clue if anyone does. I don't


----------



## silent_assault

I didn't read all these post but I notice everyone keeps talking about beating the Milo Hanson buck but there is a new typical world record called the king buck so that's who you would have to beat and that deer towered over the Hanson buck I think it scored in the 220's not trying to bring any negative energy here lol


----------



## ohiobooners

silent_assault said:


> I didn't read all these post but I notice everyone keeps talking about beating the Milo Hanson buck but there is a new typical world record called the king buck so that's who you would have to beat and that deer towered over the Hanson buck I think it scored in the 220's not trying to bring any negative energy here lol


Ole B&C decided that deer was a split tine from taking out Milo


----------



## nhns4

ohiobooners said:


> Ole B&C decided that deer was a split tine from taking out Milo


Boone and Crooked


----------



## whitetailbowman

ohiobooners said:


> Ole B&C decided that deer was a split tine from taking out Milo


Good ole Boone & Crooked


----------



## nomansland

silent_assault said:


> I didn't read all these post but I notice everyone keeps talking about beating the Milo Hanson buck but there is a new typical world record called the king buck so that's who you would have to beat and that deer towered over the Hanson buck I think it scored in the 220's not trying to bring any negative energy here lol


You may want to research that.


----------



## SamPotter

ohiobooners said:


> The deer is not behind a fence. Not even close. 100% free range. No restrictions. Free to come and go as he pleases.
> 
> I have openly commented on the buck because there isn't a person on this forum that has even the slightest idea where the farm I saw him on is. Trust me when I say he has traveled a good distance. Additionally, a deer like that is exciting to see. The OP just wanted to share the deer. I don't feel like I'm carrying on any way. All I personally have done is say I know the deer and express that I really hope the OP gets him. I genuinely mean that. Out of 7 B&C whitetails, I had pics and history with two. These guys move a lot in the rut. He's long gone from my area. Sometimes it's less about MY DEER MY WORLD RECORD and more about the excitement of a big deer and showing it to folks that would enjoy seeing it


Well im that case- there sure is a lot of excitement! I didn't mean for it to sound like I was calling you out.


----------



## SamPotter

nomansland said:


> You may want to research that.


Northeast Big Buck Club did enter the King buck but it was actually a few 1/8s short of Hanson's.


----------



## panick

silent_assault said:


> I didn't read all these post but I notice everyone keeps talking about beating the Milo Hanson buck but there is a new typical world record called the king buck so that's who you would have to beat and that deer towered over the Hanson buck I think it scored in the 220's not trying to bring any negative energy here lol


You might want to double check that,180 typical 217 non,sorry that's a no go.


----------



## nomansland

SamPotter said:


> Northeast Big Buck Club did enter the King buck but it was actually a few 1/8s short of Hanson's.


I don't know a single person who has heard of or cares what the "Northeast Big Buck Club" is. Two clubs matter. B&C and P&Y.


----------



## silent_assault

Sorry the north east big buck club named it world record whitetail and now there is court case I believe over having it measured again by b&c so he can claim the Raines sorry I misspoke earlier I am wrong and can admit it lol not the first time and definitely not the last


----------



## hunting170

silent_assault said:


> If you guys look it up you will see it was crowned the new typical world record this year after a court controversy king buck was made the New sheriff in town


I`m not wasting my time with that. It`s your claim......you prove it. I`m not buying it.


----------



## APAsuphan

silent_assault said:


> If you guys look it up you will see it was crowned the new typical world record this year after a court controversy king buck was made the New sheriff in town


You think that would've been bigger news. Like 170 said, prove it.


----------



## QS34Reaper

An article in the April 2013 Deer and Deer Hunting Magazine

Don't know anything about a court case. Take it for what it's worth!!

In a move that could forever change how white-tailed deer antlers will be scored in the future, the prestigious Northeast Big Buck Club today announced that the Johnny King Buck from Wisconsin is the new No.1 typical-antlered buck of all time.
By Daniel E. Schmidt
The King Buck was panel-scored by the club April 13 and assessed a final typical score of 221-6/8 inches, easily beating the former No. 1 deer — the Milo Hanson Buck of Saskatchewan, which was killed in the early 1990s.
By club rule, the panel consisted of one official Boone and Crockett scorer, one member of the Northeast Big Buck Club, and the official scorer who first scored the record in question. These men, respectively, are NEBB founder and president Jeff Brown; his father, Everett Brown, and Ron Boucher of Vermont. Boucher is one of North America’s most seasoned antler scorers, having served as a member of the B&C Club’s measurers for more than 30 years.
— EXCLUSIVE PHOTOS: More King Buck Photos
Although the Northeast club’s 11,000 whitetail entries are mostly from the Northeast — Vermont, Maine, New Hampshire, Connecticut, Massachusetts, Rhode Island, New York and Pennsylvania — it also includes deer from throughout North America that are considered in the top tier of their class. In fact, every state with big deer is represented in the club, with more than 1,000 bucks coming from areas as far west as Montana.
The high score of 221-6/8 represents the King Buck’s gross typical score. The Northeast Big Buck club does not recognize net scores for its records. The Hanson Buck’s gross score of 220-5/8 inches has stood as a club record for nearly two decades.
Brown, president and founder of the Northeast Big Buck Club, said the King Buck is definitely, in his mind, a 6-by-6 typical.
“No doubt about it,” Brown said. “We spent three hours yesterday with this deer. We analyzed every rulebook we have and determined that it meets every single requirement for that of a typical.
“Our goal is not to dispute Boone and Crockett. Our goal is to be consistent with the rules of a gross-scoring club, in which there is no over-emphasis on symmetry. Symmetry is purely related to net scores.”
Brown emphasized that his club did not seek out the King Buck. The club, he said, scored it at the request of the trophy’s owner, Jay Fish. Because Brown said knew the rack might potentially contend for top of the list status, he enlisted the NEBBC rules, which required a panel-score. He said he is not concerned about any backlash from B&C or NEBBC.
“Our members get more excited about deer from the Northeast,” Brown said. “But we do not exclude anyone. We are all about celebrating the animal; regardless of where it came from.”
In the three-hour panel-scoring session, Brown said the measurers used several precedents for assistance in scoring the rack. One of them, he said, was the Klucky Buck, a giant nontypical killed in New Hampshire that scores in excess of 199 inches.
“There is an uncanny similarity between that deer and the King Buck,” Brown said. “Very similar. It has kind of the same thing going on … two close points that are matched on the other side.
“We strive for consistency,” Brown added. “We do not want to be arbitrary about anything.
“It was a pretty intense scoring session.”
Dropping down to number three on the club’s all-time typical list will be the Raymond Gean Buck from Quebec (189-6/8). The club’s number one nontypical is the Mike Letowraneau Buck from Kansas, which was killed in 1999 and scored 230-5/8 inches.
— EXCLUSIVE: D&DH One-On-One With Johnny King and Jay Fish
Although the panel’s decision automatically makes the King Buck the new No. 1 for the Northeast Big Buck Club, it will officially be recognized during the club’s annual banquet in July. The banquet will be held in Chicopee, Mass., with more than 500 club members expecting to be in attendance.
“This is indicative of what every big-buck hunter cares about,” said one scorer. “Nets are for fish; no one cares about deductions. I don’t know who ever came up with that idea, but it’s pretty silly when you sit down and think about it. The Northeast Big Buck Club finds reasons to embrace and celebrate big deer. That’s why they have thousands of members, and all of the hundreds of measurers are volunteers.”
News of the King Buck becoming the top deer in the Northeast club could land a double-knockout punch to both B&C and the Wisconsin Buck and Bear Club. The deer languished in controversy for years until B&C finally acknowledged the situation in 2012. And, just last week, members of the Wisconsin club refused to take a look at the deer while most of them were in Madison, the state’s capital, for the Wisconsin Deer & Turkey Expo — one of the nation’s largest gatherings of trophy whitetail hunters and antler enthusiasts.
Brown said he does not fear retribution from B&C for his club’s actions in scoring the King Buck.
“I am fully aware of the controversy surrounding this deer,” Brown said. “We respect B&C and always have, but we do not answer to them. This is not an indictment of B&C.
“We believe the B&C system is still the best and most representative of all the systems out there, but our gross-scoring system is one we believe the general public appreciates. The Big Buck Club believes the deer deserves credit for everything it has grown.”
- See more at: http://www.deeranddeerhunting.com/a...itetail-deer-orld-record#sthash.dasijZVc.dpuf


----------



## QS34Reaper

I am very interested in this as it would change the Wisconsin typical state record as well....and this score would smash the 189" current archery typical state record recently killed in Fon Du Lac county and the Jordan Buck. So I did it quick search and posted the above for all to see!


----------



## flippertn

All of this is for some north east big buck club. NOT Boone and Crockett. Big difference here guys.


----------



## nomansland

flippertn said:


> All of this is for some north east big buck club. NOT Boone and Crockett. Big difference here guys.


Like I said. Nobody cares what the North East Big Buck Club has to say. Period.


----------



## silent_assault

nomansland said:


> Like I said. Nobody cares what the North East Big Buck Club has to say. Period.


But I bet if it was your buck You would care about the northeast big buck club


----------



## nomansland

silent_assault said:


> But I bet if it was your buck You would care about the northeast big buck club


I'll bet you right now I'd never even wasted my time entering it into that club.


----------



## QS34Reaper

nomansland said:


> Like I said. Nobody cares what the North East Big Buck Club has to say. Period.


Actually "nobody cares" is an inaccurate statement. The different clubs care how a deer is scored. An official Boone and Crocket scorer is present for the scoring for most ALL record keeping establishments. 

So if this club, with an official B&C scorer comes up with a typical score for the buck it contradicts what the official B&C panel originally scored the buck at opening up a potential case that the King buck maybe should be scored as a typical.

So while you or I may not care I can assure you B&C and WBBC care very much. 

I could not find any evidence of a court case pending anywhere in the county regarding this matter.


----------



## Fruecrue

QS34Reaper said:


> Actually "nobody cares" is an inaccurate statement. The different clubs care how a deer is scored. An official Boone and Crocket scorer is present for the scoring for most ALL record keeping establishments.
> 
> So if this club, with an official B&C scorer comes up with a typical score for the buck it contradicts what the official B&C panel originally scored the buck at opening up a potential case that the King buck maybe should be scored as a typical.
> 
> So while you or I may not care I can assure you B&C and WBBC care very much.
> 
> I could not find any evidence of a court case pending anywhere in the county regarding this matter.


King buck was entered and scored in B&C as typical 180 class. The official scorer for B&C present at the NEBBC scoring was later removed from B&C. The buck was reviewed, original score upheld.


----------



## Fruecrue

http://www.boone-crockett.org/bgRecords/records_kingbuckstatement.asp?area=bgRecords


----------



## bsstalker

One of you bowyers take this giant down to:

A) Bring the all time record over the bow and arrow side

B) To end the debate of the common base bucks out there

C) Hopefully to bring Rompola out and publicly humiliate himself


----------



## dstubb

Please tell me this is in Preble County.


----------



## nodog

If it's a big buck to you, that's all that matters. A big buck will stand on it's own and just about everyone who see's it will say so. I've shot some big ones, mounted one and everyone who see's it says so, no one in my 20 has a bigger one. 

Look, big bucks are being grown all over, you know what's what so enjoy it. The one I have came from a private property in a larger area much like the park deer everyone drools over. I was a stand up guy in the lives of the property owners who thought I was the right kind of person to cull their deer problem. I had one season to put it all together and when I had the shot I didn't waiver and made it, a couple seconds of being a success story or a might have been. You got few opportunities at a buck of a life time, be ready to make the shot right on the dime.

There's a pile of 300+ deer in Indiana so there's really no reason to go on about a 200"+ deer, cost you a fortune.


----------



## ohiobooners

SamPotter said:


> Well im that case- there sure is a lot of excitement! I didn't mean for it to sound like I was calling you out.


Oh no harm done sir. Just explaining my side, haha.


----------



## QS34Reaper

Fruecrue said:


> King buck was entered and scored in B&C as typical 180 class. The official scorer for B&C present at the NEBBC scoring was later removed from B&C. The buck was reviewed, original score upheld.


So Boone and Cooked removed this guy as a scorer....for what reason. I bet it was because he saw the King buck as a typical when rescored and since that went against what "they" orgionaly scored it at they proved a point by removing him. Maybe....maybe not....but I would bet I am guesing correctly. Which in my opinion would leave even more in the favor of the King buck possibly being a new world record. Again...I don't know this for a fact...but just playin devils advocate because I know firsthand of the politics involved with all of this crap. It is why you will NEVER see me enter a buck with any club.


----------



## Fruecrue

I believe the discrepancy is not typical vs. non, but the right side G3. B&C is claiming third point from base as abnormal, NEBBC claims it to be the G3.


----------



## fate_flinger

Fruecrue said:


> http://www.boone-crockett.org/bgRecords/records_kingbuckstatement.asp?area=bgRecords


So...it looks like the buck in this thread has some "abnormal points" that may hurt him just like the king buck....note to hunter, might want to bust those off if you get him, lol


----------



## whitetailbowman

fate_flinger said:


> So...it looks like the buck in this thread has some "abnormal points" that may hurt him just like the king buck....note to hunter, might want to bust those off if you get him, lol


Probably no need with this one, besides it gives him character.


----------



## flippertn

I don't have a dog in the fight and don't really care either way but I don't see how you could argue that the g3 on the king buck is not an abnormal tine. It looks like a large sticker comin off the base of the 2. It's not nearly as long as the 2 or 4. Very obvious to me it should be scored as an abnormal point. I hate this scoring system and wish all deer were scored in purely gross systems. But the fact is this is the standard that's been used in the record process since the beginning so as heartbreaking as it might be for those so close u can't bend the rules for it. Not the first deer to not make the record on a deduction.


----------



## Big Country

nodog said:


> If it's a big buck to you, that's all that matters. A big buck will stand on it's own and just about everyone who see's it will say so. I've shot some big ones, mounted one and everyone who see's it says so, no one in my 20 has a bigger one.
> 
> Look, big bucks are being grown all over, you know what's what so enjoy it. The one I have came from a private property in a larger area much like the park deer everyone drools over. I was a stand up guy in the lives of the property owners who thought I was the right kind of person to cull their deer problem. I had one season to put it all together and when I had the shot I didn't waiver and made it, a couple seconds of being a success story or a might have been. You got few opportunities at a buck of a life time, be ready to make the shot right on the dime.
> 
> *There's a pile of 300+ deer in Indiana* so there's really no reason to go on about a 200"+ deer, cost you a fortune.


Um, there is not a PILE of 300" whitetails alive in the entire US and Canada combined.


----------



## QS34Reaper

Fruecrue said:


> I believe the discrepancy is not typical vs. non, but the right side G3. B&C is claiming third point from base as abnormal, NEBBC claims it to be the G3.


You are correct. But that point is considered non typical because it does not come off the main beam. Therefore the buck can be scored typical but it counts as a deduction. I think over 15 inches in non typical deduction you have to score the deer as non typical. Either way there are too many politics involved and really these clubs, though unintentionally, have transformed deer hunting into what it is today. A game of inches, disappointment, greed and the new famous phrase "he isn't a giant, but he is my biggest!" Truthfully buddy I wish none of them existed.


----------



## whitetailbowman

The idea of deducting anything that a deer has grown just because it doesn't meet someone's idea of "perfect" is ludicrous.


----------



## Macmathews

flippertn said:


> i don't have a dog in the fight and don't really care either way but i don't see how you could argue that the g3 on the king buck is not an abnormal tine. It looks like a large sticker comin off the base of the 2. It's not nearly as long as the 2 or 4. Very obvious to me it should be scored as an abnormal point. I hate this scoring system and wish all deer were scored in purely gross systems. But the fact is this is the standard that's been used in the record process since the beginning so as heartbreaking as it might be for those so close u can't bend the rules for it. Not the first deer to not make the record on a deduction.


 this !


----------



## rutmaster

Enough!!


----------



## bsstalker

Has anyone ever thought about a measuring system that would displace water if the antlers were submersed?? This would credit the buck for mass and length, then just add the inside spread. What about droptines you ask???---mark them where they are not underwater with the rack then measure them separately. Whalla!


----------



## bsstalker

even the most wicked rack would not be impossible


----------



## crank78

Had about a 70 yard shot on a buck similar to this one. A few years ago. The day before the orange vest flood the woods. I was drawn back on a typical ten that I guess at about 145. 150. Then out walked a absolute monster. About 50 yds behind him. I thought about taking the long shot and wish I had of now. The next day while at the local bs shop. A guy comes in wanting help tracking a monster he shot. He described it to a tee. We tracked for about 300 yds speck of blood here and there. Never found it. And never seen one that big since. Gl hope you get him.


----------



## led0321

Don't hijack this thread, focus on the buck this gentlemen shared.

The kickers on this buck do not count as deductions


----------



## bsstalker

even the smallest stickers, kickers and burrs would be accounted for! A new scoring club is needed! Bowhunting has evolved! Scoring needs to be to!!! Nets ARE for fish! Fishnets are for sexy legs!


----------



## Treehugger98

Agree with bsstalker!!!! How do you take away from any creature that beautiful in a uncontrolled environment.


----------



## QS34Reaper

led0321 said:


> Don't hijack this thread, focus on the buck this gentlemen shared.
> 
> The kickers on this buck do not count as deductions


This is very true! I am done sayin anything that does not pertain to the buck the op posted.


----------



## Treehugger98

I just op takes him out before the orange army ramps up. Late rutting moon, cold weather odds are not in this deers favor. Op kills or deer goes underground until next year


----------



## fate_flinger

led0321 said:


> Don't hijack this thread, focus on the buck this gentlemen shared.
> 
> The kickers on this buck do not count as deductions


Are there not several abnormal points coming from the base areas on the op's pics? Wouldn't those be deductions???


----------



## Big Country

fate_flinger said:


> Are there not several abnormal points coming from the base areas on the op's pics? Wouldn't those be deductions???


Yes they would be, but it does not appear to be enough to push this buck into the non-typical category.


----------



## led0321

fate_flinger said:


> Are there not several abnormal points coming from the base areas on the op's pics? Wouldn't those be deductions???


----------



## fate_flinger

In my opinion there are enough inches in abnormal points to keep it from over taking the Hanson buck. So the OP should carry a little mallet with him afield so he can bust them off and take the record.

Serious as a heart attack.


----------



## bonecollector89

if thats real thats a monster


----------



## QS34Reaper

fate_flinger said:


> In my opinion there are enough inches in abnormal points to keep it from over taking the Hanson buck. So the OP should carry a little mallet with him afield so he can bust them off and take the record.
> 
> Serious as a heart attack.


I disagree.....hope he kills it so we can find out!! :wink:


----------



## buckdeer13

yea buck u have balls id keep this hush hush till he was on my wall but just for ****s and giggles 226''


----------



## dogpile

whitetailbowman, I agree with you 100% on anything a deer has grown should be counted and if it makes you happy, then what the hell does it matter to anyone !!!!!


----------



## BP1992

crank78 said:


> Had about a 70 yard shot on a buck similar to this one. A few years ago. The day before the orange vest flood the woods. I was drawn back on a typical ten that I guess at about 145. 150. Then out walked a absolute monster. About 50 yds behind him. I thought about taking the long shot and wish I had of now. The next day while at the local bs shop. A guy comes in wanting help tracking a monster he shot. He described it to a tee. We tracked for about 300 yds speck of blood here and there. Never found it. And never seen one that big since. Gl hope you get him.


I really doubt he was as big as this one.


----------



## crank78

Yeap your right bp I only been hunting 25 years. Probably about the same as you are old. We don't have any big bucks here in ky. Only scrubs.


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

crank78 said:


> Yeap your right bp I only been hunting 25 years. Probably about the same as you are old. We don't have any big bucks here in ky. Only scrubs.


 I know what's in KY 😜😜


----------



## bsstalker

Chasenwhitetail is actually Mitch Rompola!!!


----------



## robampton

bsstalker said:


> Chasenwhitetail is actually Mitch Rompola!!!


Oh NO YOU DINT INT!


----------



## whitetailbowman

Chasenwhitetail said:


> I know what's in KY &#55357;&#56860;&#55357;&#56860;


Hmmmm maybe he really lives south of the river!


----------



## HUNTorFISH

I can't get enough of these pics. Deer is going to gross upper 230's I think. Really not sure how many deductions. One in my avatar had 31inches of deductions which surprised me. This one will be really close I think and no matter what it nets, one of the greatest deer I have ever seen. My avatar buck is 26.5" inside spread, I think this one is wider


----------



## nate121080

Don't even count the kickers. Kickers boost gross but are really just cancelled out in the net. He is a 7x7 so what ever difference is between the left and right will be subtracted and that's his net. If he has 15+ of non typical bone he can still be scored as a typical


----------



## reaper159

Can you post a front pic of the one in your avatar and score?

Also, I'd like to see the OP's deer knock off the Hanson buck so the Rompola buck can actually be panel scored and x rayed to put an end to all the BS surrounding the situation. I personally think the Rompola buck is real and he just doesn't buy into the politics of the B&C club....dude is one Heck of a hunter you can't deny that. If you don't believe me research it dude is a machine when it comes to harvesting magnificent whitetails with a bow.


----------



## led0321

nate121080 said:


> Don't even count the kickers. Kickers boost gross but are really just cancelled out in the net. He is a 7x7 so what ever difference is between the left and right will be subtracted and that's his net. If he has 15+ of non typical bone he can still be scored as a typical


This guy gets it, that is why his "junk" doesn't matter. His 7x7 points will still count


----------



## nomansland

reaper159 said:


> Can you post a front pic of the one in your avatar and score?
> 
> Also, I'd like to see the OP's deer knock off the Hanson buck so the Rompola buck can actually be panel scored and x rayed to put an end to all the BS surrounding the situation. I personally think the Rompola buck is real and he just doesn't buy into the politics of the B&C club....dude is one Heck of a hunter you can't deny that. If you don't believe me research it dude is a machine when it comes to harvesting magnificent whitetails with a bow.


Ya he's entered countless bucks and has state records but doesn't believe in B&C. Lol


----------



## seiowabow

nomansland said:


> Ya he's entered countless bucks and has state records but doesn't believe in B&C. Lol


I think he believes in scoring, he was an official scorer for b&c. The issue seems to be that he has a grudge from being fired from b&c. Mail fraud from stealing food stamps and an arrest for using a camera mounted to a stick to look up women's skirts. Classy guy.


----------



## reaper159

nomansland said:


> Ya he's entered countless bucks and has state records but doesn't believe in B&C. Lol


It's apparent there was a falling out somewhere along the lines between him and B&C. Politics are ridiculous when it comes to this type of stuff and it seems he could care less about what they think. Heck maybe it is fake; I'd just like to know to put an end to the controversy. This can not be accomplished legally until the Hanson buck is dethroned. Plus; Milo pretty much killed the deer on a drive with a firearm....nowhere near as intimate as harvesting an animal with a bow.


----------



## CarpCommander

Please for the love of GOD! Do not soil this thread with a bondo and fiberglass fabricator who does a so -so impression of a bowhunter (Rompola). 

This thread is about a REAL deer guys


----------



## HUNTorFISH

reaper159 said:


> Can you post a front pic of the one in your avatar and score?
> 
> Also, I'd like to see the OP's deer knock off the Hanson buck so the Rompola buck can actually be panel scored and x rayed to put an end to all the BS surrounding the situation. I personally think the Rompola buck is real and he just doesn't buy into the politics of the B&C club....dude is one Heck of a hunter you can't deny that. If you don't believe me research it dude is a machine when it comes to harvesting magnificent whitetails with a bow.












This was 201.5" gross and the deer on trail cam blows it away.


----------



## whitetailbowman

carpcommander said:


> please for the love of god! Do not soil this thread with a bondo and fiberglass fabricator who does a so -so impression of a bowhunter (rompola).
> 
> This thread is about a real deer guys


this!


----------



## reaper159

Wow...that's a tank of a buck and your right the OP buck is much bigger. 

Also guys sorry about the Rompola comment.....but I'd still like to know the truth once and for all.


----------



## KC-IL

nate121080 said:


> Don't even count the kickers. Kickers boost gross but are really just cancelled out in the net. He is a 7x7 so what ever difference is between the left and right will be subtracted and that's his net. If he has 15+ of non typical bone he can still be scored as a typical


Ummmm, no. Not how it works. Kickers are deducted from net typical frame (7x7 after asymmetry deducts) for net score. Plus, if he's taken with bow and entered into P&Y, anything over 15" of abnormals means a buck has to be entered as non-typical.


----------



## robampton

None of any of this matters until someone shoots him. I am very thankful for the pics and I hope you whack him.


----------



## robampton

None of any of this matters until someone shoots him, but it sure is fun to talk about. I am very thankful for the pics and I hope you whack him.


----------



## prairieboy

That is a big deer.


----------



## QS34Reaper

KC-IL said:


> Ummmm, no. Not how it works. Kickers are deducted from net typical frame (7x7 after asymmetry deducts) for net score. Plus, if he's taken with bow and entered into P&Y, anything over 15" of abnormals means a buck has to be entered as non-typical.


Thanks....I was pretty sure I was right on this but wasn't going to get in a pissing match over it. My buddy is an official scorer and he tapes my deer when I am successful just to hang out and drink beer. He was my teacher but we have not discussed rules in years. No reason too....I don't have any non typs. :wink:


----------



## FoodPlotter1

It's amazing to me how many "serious" hunters can't score a deer correctly. 

Now I understood the 15 inch rule a
Little differently. I always thought you had to have 15 non typ inches to be scored non typ but you could still be scored a typical even if you had more than 15. So less than 15 always typ more than 15 could be either one.


----------



## KC-IL

FoodPlotter1 said:


> It's amazing to me how many "serious" hunters can't score a deer correctly.
> 
> Now I understood the 15 inch rule a
> Little differently. I always thought you had to have 15 non typ inches to be scored non typ but you could still be scored a typical even if you had more than 15. So less than 15 always typ more than 15 could be either one.


Well, I thought that's the way it was until the change a few years ago. The rule actually isn't a "15 inch rule." It states that whatever category (typical vs non-typical) the animal scores higher over the minimum, is where it must be entered. Just so happens that mathematically it works out to 15" on whitetails.


----------



## NCBuckNBass

I'm thinking the OP already killed that buck in the last day or two.


----------



## LewEdensJr

Not a chance. That deer will be killed Monday by the orange army. It will be a pumpkin patch surrounding that deer come daylight Monday morning. He will be shot by shotgun hunter


----------



## NCBuckNBass

If I posted pics it would ONLY be because it was already hanging in the garage.


----------



## crank78

Same here lol. But I doubt if any one will get him. Deer like this seem to just disappear. Most of the gun guys will be field hunting. I don't think they will see this deer in a field during shooting hours.


----------



## NCBuckNBass

It's not like the thing was a spike last year. If that deer was killable it would have happened already. Ninja mode called for I suspect.


----------



## saskguy

This is one of the best threads of all time because
the deer is incredible
the pics are just as good
there have been numerous side threads
A ridiculous amount of people do not understand scoring.

The abnormal points WILL be deducted from the typical score. To get the typical net of this buck you gross score it typically, then subtract side to side deductions, then you must subtract the abnormals. To get non typ net do the same, except add the abnormals. I think there will be too many deductions to make this a new wr. I think it is a top 5 deer for sure. Would love to find out.


----------



## nate121080

KC-IL said:


> Ummmm, no. Not how it works. Kickers are deducted from net typical frame (7x7 after asymmetry deducts) for net score. Plus, if he's taken with bow and entered into P&Y, anything over 15" of abnormals means a buck has to be entered as non-typical.


Yeah you deduct em after you add them to the gross score. In other words there just cancelled out. Same way with a main frame 9. G4 is added to gross but gets deducted in net. A deers net score is only as good as his weakest side. Unless it's been changed you can still score the buck as a typical with more than 15" but that could be Boone and Crocketts rule


----------



## Dukslayer26

nthewild said:


> It's sad to say, but if I had a deer like that on camera, I wouldn't be sharing it. Not to take this in a negative direction, but the rarity and potential fame and fortune of a deer like that is quite impressive. Congrats and a huge Good Luck to you. Truly a world class deer.


So sad but true! Good luck and I sure hope you get this guy before a poacher does


----------



## J.Mc.

nate121080 said:


> Yeah you deduct em after you add them to the gross score. In other words there just cancelled out. Same way with a main frame 9. G4 is added to gross but gets deducted in net. A deers net score is only as good as his weakest side. Unless it's been changed you can still score the buck as a typical with more than 15" but that could be Boone and Crocketts rule


Correct


----------



## nate121080

saskguy said:


> This is one of the best threads of all time because
> the deer is incredible
> the pics are just as good
> there have been numerous side threads
> A ridiculous amount of people do not understand scoring.
> 
> The abnormal points WILL be deducted from the typical score. To get the typical net of this buck you gross score it typically, then subtract side to side deductions, then you must subtract the abnormals. To get non typ net do the same, except add the abnormals. I think there will be too many deductions to make this a new wr. I think it is a top 5 deer for sure. Would love to find out.


I stand corrected. Non typical are deducted. There not figured into the gross but just deducted from the net


----------



## saskguy

> Milo pretty much killed the deer on a drive with a firearm


No, he did execute it on a drive with a firearm, not pretty much. 

One executed on handshake permission lands more for the sake of time together with friends and family in the outdoors than a big buck, not cash tied up grounds with the intent of growing a big buck. Even in the aftermath it simply lay in an unlocked shop for days for locals to stop by and check out. That pretty much stopped when the USA got wind of it and his life forever changed that day,..not the day he killed it. Lots of incredible bucks in history have died in the same way, that is a fact. I do not understand why people get so bent out of shape about it. I can honestly say that I used to not really give two rats craps about someone killing a new wr but I can honestly and candidly say here that after yrs reading this forum, I hope it is a gun hunter because I do not really here many of them ever say, I hope it is not a bowhunter that breaks the wr one day.


----------



## saskguy

> Yeah you deduct em after you add them to the gross score. In other words there just cancelled out. Same way with a main frame 9. G4 is added to gross but gets deducted in net. A deers net score is only as good as his weakest side. Unless it's been changed you can still score the buck as a typical with more than 15" but that could be Boone and Crocketts rule
> 
> Correct


Not correct...................... the abnormals ARE deductions. They would only be considered part of a gross non typical score. If scored as a typical they are not added to anything, they are simply deducted from the typical score.


----------



## HotRodF7

hey best of luck too you and your brother on this buck...i cant imagine the emotions of flipping thru the trail cam card and BOOM that is on there...hope either one of ya can shaare the pics when he hits the dirt!!!! Best of luck!!!!!


----------



## hunting170

NCBuckNBass said:


> It's not like the thing was a spike last year. If that deer was killable it would have happened already. Ninja mode called for I suspect.


The difference is that he wasn`t an internet sensation in the past. I`m sure several locals knew about him though.


----------



## nate121080

saskguy said:


> Not correct...................... the abnormals ARE deductions. They would only be considered part of a gross non typical score. If scored as a typical they are not added to anything, they are simply deducted from the typical score.


I was posting while you posted. Read my reply above you


----------



## saskguy

I see that. I am no official measurer, but I know how scoring works and had to chime in. This mega giant ****** from OH is a beast, but he is going to have a lot of deductions typically. Ièm thinking gross 230 or so will be needed to be a wr, it is possible.


----------



## SouthsideRoad

saskguy said:


> No, he did execute it on a drive with a firearm, not pretty much.
> 
> One executed on handshake permission lands more for the sake of time together with friends and family in the outdoors than a big buck, not cash tied up grounds with the intent of growing a big buck. Even in the aftermath it simply lay in an unlocked shop for days for locals to stop by and check out. That pretty much stopped when the USA got wind of it and his life forever changed that day,..not the day he killed it. Lots of incredible bucks in history have died in the same way, that is a fact. I do not understand why people get so bent out of shape about it. I can honestly say that I used to not really give two rats craps about someone killing a new wr but I can honestly and candidly say here that after yrs reading this forum, I hope it is a gun hunter because I do not really here many of them ever say, I hope it is not a bowhunter that breaks the wr one day.


Well said


----------



## reaper159

So I guess Milo had no knowledge of the deer and just got lucky huh....WRONG...on a random drive with family and friends. I'm sure he hates all the money he made. Like they say it's better to be lucky than good.


----------



## Big Country

reaper159 said:


> So I guess Milo had no knowledge of the deer and just got lucky huh....WRONG...on a random drive with family and friends. I'm sure he hates all the money he made. Like they say it's better to be lucky than good.


Not sure where you are trying to go with this comment? Many of us are old enough to remember when Hanson killed the current WR, and some of us have even met the guy. Sure they knew about the buck, they were after him…..who wouldn`t be if they could legally go after him?

What Saskguy is saying is true. Lots of comments hoping and praying for a bowhunter to kill the buck before the "orange army" invades OUR timber. Why do so many hunters try to split our ranks just because of some stupid notion that the weapon carried somehow dictates hunting prowess.

BTW, countless bow hunters have had 48 plus years to dethrone the current typical WR taken with a bow, but Mel Johnson is still the king of the hill, so dethroning the Hanson buck is just that much tougher to do.


----------



## saskguy

Of course he had knowledge of the deer, a lot of locals did. Hell, I know people who made drives looking for that buck, they just did not get as lucky. lol He just had no idea it was as big as it was. Heck the local school bus driver told people at the coffee shop where to look. 
Not really a random drive, just one executed in close proximity to where they may kick out a good buck on property belonging to neighbors. The same pieces of dirt they had been driving for years, not random.
Why would he hate making money off a deer he would be the first to tell you died because of being lucky not good, nobody would hate that money. Except Rompola of course.


Some posts are so dumb. Whoever, whenever, wherever the next wr goes down, there will be a silly big amount of people crying the blues about it. Jealousy does not really get anyone anywhere in life.


----------



## Deerslayer3071

I think that's the same pic a co worker has on his trail cam.


----------



## crank78

I really hope he kills this deer. I would love to see a bowhunter hold the record. But with that said we need gun hunters because of the money they put into the sport and several other reasons. I don't gun hunt that's like my ten day vacation unless I take me nephews. If you don't kill it and you see it cross the river call me lol.


----------



## reaper159

I'm not degrading Milo or his deer. He harvest IMO the finest animal ever taken by a hunter. Milo seems like a great guy. I was 11 when it happened and still remember drooling over the article in North American Whitetail. We all know luck is somewhat involved in hunting of any kind. It's a fact that archery hunting is more challenging and I would love to see it become more popular (especially with today's youth).


----------



## sticknstring33

Why are the 2nd set of pics cropped? Can you post the originals OP?


----------



## ArcheryRoad

I suspect the new pic is just a zoomed version of the original post. It's not that he's gotten new pics


----------



## dspell20

I guess a crossbow hunter would be worse the a gun hunter! I'd like to see someone get this buck by any legal means


----------



## Monsterquest

This thread is great. So great I had to register and chime in. First off all the deer is unbelievable!  I've been trying to add the numbers up and from what I can't tell I think the buck will net somewhere in the 205 area. I hope it goes higher and brings the record back to the states but either way it would still be one of the greatest typical a of all time. From what I gather gun season opens Monday and I know how ohio gun season goes having been there before. Seems like everyone and there brother gun hunts ohio and they do a lot of deer driving. I don't care what the op says.....I'm sure there are way more people than he thinks that know where he hunts and know of the deer in general. That being said I think the deer would be lucky to make it through gun season unless he has access to a non-hunting area close by i.e. a state park or something along those those lines. I just hope someone that understands what they have kills him and not some one weekend a year hunter standing at the end of a drive with a beer in one hand and a shotgun in the other. Lol.


----------



## Rooster7

ZOIKS! That buck is a hog! A very smart hog obviously


----------



## fate_flinger

saskguy said:


> No, he did execute it on a drive with a firearm, not pretty much.
> 
> One executed on handshake permission lands more for the sake of time together with friends and family in the outdoors than a big buck, not cash tied up grounds with the intent of growing a big buck. Even in the aftermath it simply lay in an unlocked shop for days for locals to stop by and check out. That pretty much stopped when the USA got wind of it and his life forever changed that day,..not the day he killed it. Lots of incredible bucks in history have died in the same way, that is a fact. I do not understand why people get so bent out of shape about it. I can honestly say that I used to not really give two rats craps about someone killing a new wr but I can honestly and candidly say here that after yrs reading this forum, I hope it is a gun hunter because I do not really here many of them ever say, I hope it is not a bowhunter that breaks the wr one day.


I agree. Wonder if anybody EVER asked him how it tasted?


----------



## sticknstring33

ArcheryRoad said:


> I suspect the new pic is just a zoomed version of the original post. It's not that he's gotten new pics


Different pics on pg 23 & the first page. May have been taken same night, but first set was original, 2nd cropped. No big deal, just most prefer seeing the original TC pic for clarity and size reference. Not that this buck needs size reference. Hopefully more pics will surface... Absolutely amazing whitetail.


----------



## panick

reaper159 said:


> So I guess Milo had no knowledge of the deer and just got lucky huh....WRONG...on a random drive with family and friends. I'm sure he hates all the money he made. Like they say it's better to be lucky than good.


That's quite an assumption,i would bet that is just what it was.It was back in the 80s and the big buck hype wasn't all that,family hunting traditions are a big part of there life style up north.Its us fat greedy Americans who think like that.IMO


----------



## panick

Monsterquest said:


> This thread is great. So great I had to register and chime in. First off all the deer is unbelievable! I've been trying to add the numbers up and from what I can't tell I think the buck will net somewhere in the 205 area. I hope it goes higher and brings the record back to the states but either way it would still be one of the greatest typical a of all time. From what I gather gun season opens Monday and I know how ohio gun season goes having been there before. Seems like everyone and there brother gun hunts ohio and they do a lot of deer driving. I don't care what the op says.....I'm sure there are way more people than he thinks that know where he hunts and know of the deer in general. That being said I think the deer would be lucky to make it through gun season unless he has access to a non-hunting area close by i.e. a state park or something along those those lines. I just hope someone that understands what they have kills him and not some one weekend a year hunter standing at the end of a drive with a beer in one hand and a shotgun in the other. Lol.


On another note,that deer has probable been a shooter for a few years now and still lives.This deer knows were to go for shelter.


----------



## MiracleSix

I wonder if this deer hasn't tracked to Indiana. Switzerland county has produced some studs. There was a giant bladed buck killed opening day of gun. I hate that word, don't even like to use it. No disrespect to gun hunters.


----------



## rut hunt

Spotlighted at night never to be seen again


----------



## Windrover

chaded said:


> I would not tell a single person. Well maybe my wife because she would be wondering what was wrong with me not able to sleep and whatnot.


This:thumbs_up


----------



## whitetailbowman

ttt


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

My brother laid eyes on this cat...had him 60yrds guarding 4 does yesterday morning from 7 to 8am. Monday is gettin closer and closer the orange army is Rollin in tomorrow night for season Monday and I promise yall he's history off our farm after Monday .... Wish us luck guys


----------



## whitetailbowman

Chasenwhitetail said:


> My brother laid eyes on this cat...had him 60yrds guarding 4 does yesterday morning from 7 to 8am. Monday is gettin closer and closer the orange army is Rollin in tomorrow night for season Monday and I promise yall he's history off our farm after Monday .... Wish us luck guys


So close! If he does that Monday he won't last long!


----------



## SamPotter

Chasenwhitetail said:


> My brother laid eyes on this cat...had him 60yrds guarding 4 does yesterday morning from 7 to 8am. Monday is gettin closer and closer the orange army is Rollin in tomorrow night for season Monday and I promise yall he's history off our farm after Monday .... Wish us luck guys


Pulling for you guys! Keep at it!


----------



## zmelcher123

Most intriguing thread I've read in a long, long time! I've never been one to get excited over things like this but I can truly say that I am pulling for you guys to make this thread the ABSOLUTE GREATEST THREAD OF ALL TIME with the culmination being the legal kill of this magnificent animal! Hook, Line, and Sinker..


----------



## HUNTorFISH

Wish your brother could of got him. Hunt hard the next few days, he's staying with the does.


----------



## QS34Reaper

zmelcher123 said:


> Most intriguing thread I've read in a long, long time! I've never been one to get excited over things like this but I can truly say that I am pulling for you guys to make this thread the ABSOLUTE GREATEST THREAD OF ALL TIME with the culmination being the legal kill of this magnificent animal! Hook, Line, and Sinker..


I second this motion!!!!^^^


----------



## ohiobooners

Get him buddy. After you double lung him let me come fondle those horns for a second haha.


----------



## widow maker 223

Awesome hes still hanging around. Good luck. 

Did you have to take your brother to the ER after ward for a mild heart attack!!! I would of shat myself.


----------



## Rod Savini

Chasenwhitetail said:


> My brother laid eyes on this cat...had him 60yrds guarding 4 does yesterday morning from 7 to 8am. Monday is gettin closer and closer the orange army is Rollin in tomorrow night for season Monday and I promise yall he's history off our farm after Monday .... Wish us luck guys


Get him, with a bow of course! Lol


----------



## whitetailbowman

We're all pulling for you guys, in for the hero shot!


----------



## trapper.robi

Dang, so close! Pulling for ya!!! good luck!


----------



## airwolf

well good luck to you guys next week, bow or gun it wont matter, your life will be complete if you are able to put him on the ground


----------



## Jack The Ripper

ohiobooners said:


> Get him buddy. After you double lung him let me come fondle those horns for a second haha.


Pick me up before you go, putting my shoes on now


----------



## Matt Palmquist

Chasenwhitetail said:


> My brother laid eyes on this cat...had him 60yrds guarding 4 does yesterday morning from 7 to 8am. Monday is gettin closer and closer the orange army is Rollin in tomorrow night for season Monday and I promise yall he's history off our farm after Monday .... Wish us luck guys


Wow...I can't imagine! Good luck. It is so much easier said than done, especially with whitetail experience, and the fear of screwing something up, but if you don't kill him your brother will wish he would have got down and tried to make it happen. I have been there and didn't leave the stand on a 200" gross deer....much smaller than the buck you are hunting. To be honest I don't know if I could get down now even though I think sometimes it is best to gamble, especially if this thing is ranging like crazy. 

Thanks for sharing him and keeping us in the loop. I hope your family gets to kill him! 

On another note, to jump into the scoring discussion that Saskguy mentioned......everyone HAS to have a gross score(total inches)....if you are going to add in the abnormal inches to your gross you basically need to subtract them twice from the gross total to get an accurate net score. Like Sask said, for official typical score you should never even add the abnormal inches. Gross typical frame minus symmetry differences minus abnormal inches gives you net typical score. Having to subtract twice the amount from the gross (total inches) is why the numbers are farther apart than people believe when they aren't used to Net scoring. 

I really think this buck has a chance at the WR even with all the extras. I have never seen anything like it!! Unbelieveable! Once again, Thanks, and good luck to your family and all of you hunting this magnificent buck!

Matt


----------



## Jack The Ripper

Matt Palmquist said:


> Wow...I can't imagine! Good luck. It is so much easier said than done, especially with whitetail experience, and the fear of screwing something up, but if you don't kill him your brother will wish he would have got down and tried to make it happen. I have been there and didn't leave the stand on a 200" gross deer....much smaller than the buck you are hunting. To be honest I don't know if I could get down now even though I think sometimes it is best to gamble, especially if this thing is ranging like crazy.
> 
> Thanks for sharing him and keeping us in the loop. I hope your family gets to kill him!
> 
> On another note, to jump into the scoring discussion that Saskguy mentioned......everyone HAS to have a gross score(total inches)....if you are going to add in the abnormal inches to your gross you basically need to subtract them twice from the gross total to get an accurate net score. Like Sask said, for official typical score you should never even add the abnormal inches. Gross typical frame minus symmetry differences minus abnormal inches gives you net typical score. Having to subtract twice the amount from the gross (total inches) is why the numbers are farther apart than people believe when they aren't used to Net scoring.
> 
> I really think this buck has a chance at the WR even with all the extras. I have never seen anything like it!! Unbelieveable! Once again, Thanks, and good luck to your family and all of you hunting this magnificent buck!
> 
> Matt


Are you saying get out of your stand and pursue after it?? It would be hard enough on a single deer but having the does around would make it impossible. A attempt like that would drive that deer right off the property. I would never attempt a move like this on any deer that I'm hunting. Wait it out and things will happen


----------



## panick

Chasenwhitetail said:


> My brother laid eyes on this cat...had him 60yrds guarding 4 does yesterday morning from 7 to 8am. Monday is gettin closer and closer the orange army is Rollin in tomorrow night for season Monday and I promise yall he's history off our farm after Monday .... Wish us luck guys


So other hunters are hunting there during gun season ?are you and ur bro also gun hunting?


----------



## HOYT5MAN

Chasenwhitetail said:


> My brother laid eyes on this cat...had him 60yrds guarding 4 does yesterday morning from 7 to 8am. Monday is gettin closer and closer the orange army is Rollin in tomorrow night for season Monday and I promise yall he's history off our farm after Monday .... Wish us luck guys


Good luck but shouldn't you be in your stand? :wink:


----------



## SeasonTicket

Give it hell guys! everybody here is pulling for ya! :cheer2:


----------



## Avid Sportsman

Get em! Be sure to make the shot.


----------



## TheKingofKings

WOW. I haven't went through all the pages but that is a world class deer for sure.


----------



## MiracleSix

Chasenwhitetail said:


> My brother laid eyes on this cat...had him 60yrds guarding 4 does yesterday morning from 7 to 8am. Monday is gettin closer and closer the orange army is Rollin in tomorrow night for season Monday and I promise yall he's history off our farm after Monday .... Wish us luck guys


Good luck!! Hope you have a 60 yard pin!


----------



## walle1

Wow, its looking like we may see this deer on the ground one way or another. I'm rooting for the OP or family. Personally after looking at the "side by side" I think it will take the throne!!


----------



## PWOODNC

Chasenwhitetail said:


> My brother laid eyes on this cat...had him 60yrds guarding 4 does yesterday morning from 7 to 8am. Monday is gettin closer and closer the orange army is Rollin in tomorrow night for season Monday and I promise yall he's history off our farm after Monday .... Wish us luck guys


Don't quite understand, time of this post is 3:07 pm. With a buck of this caliber on my hunting property seen the day before why isn't he in a stand unless he is posting from his stand on a cell or maybe just can't hunt for other reasons? 
If at all possible and conditions were right I'd be sitting all day.


----------



## nhns4

PWOODNC said:


> Don't quite understand, time of this post is 3:07 pm. With a buck of this caliber on my hunting property seen the day before why isn't he in a stand unless he is posting from his stand on a cell or maybe just can't hunt for other reasons?
> If at all possible and conditions were right I'd be sitting all day.


For sure.


----------



## redneckromeo

Do believe a deer like that would have me unlocking the gun cabinet and joining the "orange army" if I couldn't bow hunt him. I only pull the trigger with a gun on a buck if its something special - he qualifies!


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

PWOODNC said:


> Don't quite understand, time of this post is 3:07 pm. With a buck of this caliber on my hunting property seen the day before why isn't he in a stand unless he is posting from his stand on a cell or maybe just can't hunt for other reasons?
> If at all possible and conditions were right I'd be sitting all day.


I do have a cell? 😜


----------



## NCBuckNBass

I suspect you already have this deer on ice. You need an agent maybe to maximize the payout? Tap talkin these morons with that deer in your backyard is beyond gooffy.


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

NCBuckNBass said:


> I suspect you already have this deer on ice. You need an agent maybe to maximize the payout? Tap talkin these morons with that deer in your backyard is beyond gooffy.


No I do not bud..I only could wish And everyone's wants to be technical about it at 3:00 of the post I was s***ing my thanksgiving dinner out in the toliet So yea I didn't hunt these evening due to the thanksgiving thing lol


----------



## widow maker 223

Well i hope everything came out all right. Good luck in the morning if you are going out.


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

widow maker 223 said:


> Well i hope everything came out all right. Good luck in the morning if you are going out.


Thank ya man were on him... Days are numbered


----------



## APAsuphan

Can you bow hunt during gun season?


----------



## nhns4

APAsuphan said:


> Can you bow hunt during gun season?


If he could why would you with a deer of that caliber. I'd go with best available option even tho I'm a bowhunter 99% of the time.


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

Problem is too many hunters bro there goin to blow him out there idiots that does not understand what this deer is nor do they even know about him. We know exactly where he's bedding it's just if he feels like gettin up and movin in daylight They WILL push this deer Monday because of where he's laying at night. This will die Monday if not sooner. He's being very careless we have had 2 encounters in two days


----------



## Fruecrue

Whooooooeeeeeeee! What a ride.....and I'm in New York.


----------



## stillern

Well if you can't beat em ... setup a skirmish line with you and your bro on Monday if all else fails. Can't be picky with a world record. That said sure hope you smack em with the bow! Good luck.


----------



## PWOODNC

Good luck and thanks for taking the time to keep us updated.


----------



## APAsuphan

nhns4 said:


> If he could why would you with a deer of that caliber. I'd go with best available option even tho I'm a bowhunter 99% of the time.


Just curious, taking both could be an option if legal.


----------



## mtn3531

Ohio? I would have every attractant on the market out on that piece of ground and a cell camera on each one lol. I would recoup the costs after I killed the buck and contacted the manufacturers


----------



## onlyaspike

WOW....what a MONSTER !!!


----------



## bigrobc

Its hard to believe a deer like that is making mistakes. Good luck man sit allllllllllll day brotha hope one of u get him


----------



## ChasingCoyotes

Hey guys a quick question???? What is the Biggest "Non-Typical" whitetail buck killed by a hunter and where was it killed? Is it the Ohio Beatty Buck? Or the one shot by that 15 year old in Iowa with the knight smoke pole?


----------



## APAsuphan

ChasingCoyotes said:


> Hey guys a quick question???? What is the Biggest "Non-Typical" whitetail buck killed by a hunter and where was it killed? Is it the Ohio Beatty Buck? Or the one shot by that 15 year old in Iowa with the knight smoke pole?


Tony Lovstuen


----------



## ChasingCoyotes

Thanks


----------



## PY Bucks

Beatty is archery record.


----------



## reaper159

Chasenwhitetail said:


> Problem is too many hunters bro there goin to blow him out there idiots that does not understand what this deer is nor do they even know about him. We know exactly where he's bedding it's just if he feels like gettin up and movin in daylight They WILL push this deer Monday because of where he's laying at night. This will die Monday if not sooner. He's being very careless we have had 2 encounters in two days



Wow!!!! All day sits; the mid day can be awesome in the rut if he was guarding does.


----------



## abps1

That deer is amazing!


----------



## blinginpse

Chasenwhitetail said:


> Problem is too many hunters bro there goin to blow him out there idiots that does not understand what this deer is nor do they even know about him. We know exactly where he's bedding it's just if he feels like gettin up and movin in daylight They WILL push this deer Monday because of where he's laying at night. This will die Monday if not sooner. He's being very careless we have had 2 encounters in two days


I really hope everything u say here is tru and u bust him,,,,,, BUT don't count ya chickens before they hatch. Boner had him pegged and he slipped out the back door! 72 hours is a long time to need only 10 seconds. Hope he stays on how u have him figured out so the job can be done !


----------



## weave

Sounds like your getting close. Best of luck and God speed. Would be awesome for this stud to die by arrow.


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

blinginpse said:


> I really hope everything u say here is tru and u bust him,,,,,, BUT don't count ya chickens before they hatch. Boner had him pegged and he slipped out the back door! 72 hours is a long time to need only 10 seconds. Hope he stays on how u have him figured out so the job can be done !


I'm not bragging or saying I'm goin to kill this buck. I'm just saying we know where he's laying... And I'm saying if he gets pushed Monday he's walkin into a war zone on the next property .. We are tryin to be confident but smart with this animal. If this deer is 4 years old he is killable regardless what's on his head...


----------



## ohiobow

just takes that doe to go out of estrus or a new one to come in and his location will change again. or he might wise up tomorrow and sunday when he hears the army sighting in their cannons lol


----------



## APAsuphan

Chasenwhitetail said:


> I'm not bragging or saying I'm goin to kill this buck. I'm just saying we know where he's laying... And I'm saying if he gets pushed Monday he's walkin into a war zone on the next property .. We are tryin to be confident but smart with this animal.* If this deer is 4 years old he is killable regardless what's on his head*...


Exactly! I think people are giving this buck too much credit just because of his rack. If he really is only 4.5, he is no different than a 130" 4.5.


----------



## walle1

Chasenwhitetail said:


> I'm not bragging or saying I'm goin to kill this buck. I'm just saying we know where he's laying... And I'm saying if he gets pushed Monday he's walkin into a war zone on the next property .. We are tryin to be confident but smart with this animal. If this deer is 4 years old he is killable regardless what's on his head...


This updating is awesome,,,thanks much!! I cant imagine the feeling of going out to the woods where this giant can pass by at any moment. This is a great thread and good luck to you guys!!


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

ohiobow said:


> just takes that doe to go out of estrus or a new one to come in and his location will change again. or he might wise up tomorrow and sunday when he hears the army sighting in their cannons lol


Scary thought! Been thinkin the same thing!


----------



## fate_flinger

APAsuphan said:


> Exactly! I think people are giving this buck too much credit just because of his rack. If he really is only 4.5, he is no different than a 130" 4.5.


Agree. He looks young.
Should be good eat'n.


----------



## whitetailbowman

Wow you guys have the opportunity of a lifetime! It's what we all dream about.


----------



## sawtoothscream

WOW, good luck with him.


----------



## M4J0R T0M

Hurry up and kill this stud already! Good luck this weekend, hope the op or his brother stick this guy this weekend.


----------



## Delta180

If I were you, reality is this deer will likely be alive come gun season, and I would make a huge effort with my club to explain what kind of deer was on the property...the magnitude of it all.... And how to hunt him without running him off... Be forthright and try to come up with a game plan so someone in YOUR group takes him home. Maybe (from sounds of it) he is on your perimeter... Try to encourage him to move more centrally onto your place rather that onto your neighbors ..via hunter setups.... Anyways just a thought, obviously I don't understand all the circumstances. Hope y'all get him. Remember best chance realistically is Monday with a gun. Yes ideal/wonderful story is with a bow, but we are talking world record contender here. Would be awesome kill no matter how you get him.


----------



## Sweet Release

Set the world on fire man!


----------



## nurface

Good luck op


----------



## Monarchcx

How is this deer not dead yet? Get him!


----------



## MarshBuck89

dude!!!!!!


----------



## Rooster7

I'm dreaming of being in the stand with this stud coming around in a mere 7 hours. My safety harness comforts me while I snuggle in to my hood and doze off. I awaken to the sound of eeeeeeeeerp grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrnunt grrrrrrrrrrunt. I open my eyes and see HIM chasing his does towards my stand. Finally he stops to check the wind and I settle my 20 yard pin on a pin point behind the shoulder and slowly squeeze my release. I see the fletching of my FMJ for a brief second on the other side of him and realize it was a complete pass through. He mule kicks and runs off and I pass out with a pants full of chit....

:tongue:


----------



## Musgrat

On the edge on my seat here. Hope you guys get this deer!!!!


----------



## ChasingCoyotes

PY Bucks said:


> Beatty is archery record.


Yeah I was hoping the 2 world records would come from for Ohio. Both could just as easily come from Iowa. Iowa already has one to it's name. A buddy of mine who killed a '206 in Iowa said he saw a typical clean giant 6x6 that would give the Milo Hanson Buck a run for it's money.


----------



## APAsuphan

Today is the day boys!


----------



## jonshaff

I hope the best today!


----------



## krabbiepatty

good luck today chasen!! this thread is way better than the outdoor channel!


----------



## James Vee

Good luck today.


----------



## ovation1

Good luck hope you guys get him.


----------



## bucky10pt

Boy I can't keep from checking for updates! Put em down. Good luck


----------



## FearNot

Totally awesome!!!


----------



## Fortyneck

:happy1:

View attachment 1817344


----------



## HOYT5MAN

^^^ Says invalid attachment...


----------



## Skel37

zmelcher123 said:


> Most intriguing thread I've read in a long, long time! I've never been one to get excited over things like this but I can truly say that I am pulling for you guys to make this thread the ABSOLUTE GREATEST THREAD OF ALL TIME with the culmination being the legal kill of this magnificent animal! Hook, Line, and Sinker..


:thumbs_up


----------



## mathews_rage

Good luck to you and your brother, a lot of monday morning quarterback comments but I would be hunting as much as I could handle this weekend. Maybe not right beside his bedding area but close to second favorite spot to venture. Make sure the gun is sighted in at a range nearby or on some private ground away from him. You may think the worse will happen and he will be chased out but if he has been sighted that much at your spot he will be there during gun season. Just get ready for when that times come. I think some are plain silly with these bow comments, doubt that they have ever had a crack at a deer this caliber and for sure haven't killed one with thinking that a gun would degrade a kill on a buck like that.


----------



## bsites9

I'm doubting that if he shoots this buck, we will hear about it right away. Before you make that sort of thing public info, I'm sure he'd want to have all his ducks in a row with the game commission and stuff like that.


----------



## dash4cash

airwolf said:


> well good luck to you guys next week, bow or gun it wont matter, your life will be complete if you are able to put him on the ground


Must say I really enjoyed this thread very much and really like reading all the theories about this deer, but what airwolf said in his thread got to me a little. MY LIFE IS COMPLETE and I will never have a chance at that deer. I have great family and friends, I also get out in the beautiful outdoors and enjoy all of Gods creatures. Yes a deer like that would be great, but if that is what it takes to make your life complete, then I feel sorry for you. JM2C


----------



## led0321

This will be like winning the lottery, don't rush to report it.


----------



## PineBarrenNick

wow. breath taking! i'd be making sure guns is ready and ranged tested to where you think your shot will be. clothing clean and scent free. best of luck with him and hope you guys get a good clean harvest on him. 

Nick


----------



## bigbucks170

I am really excited for you guys ...BEST of luck to ya, Thanks for the best hunting thread ever...


----------



## Iowa44

Its the deer that gets the credit not the weapon that takes him. Gun or bow its a giant and the story should be good. I know for a fact that some older bucks do leave home core ranges and range out 10 miles or more even in the east. Radio collar tracking proves it. Ohio seems to be located just right to avoid the EHD outbreaks that Illinois and Iowa have had the last few years. For him to be that big and looking to be a 4 year old is really something. Anymore I am really suspect of the big NT because of all the deer farm stuff going on but this one does look wild. As for the NT there was another 300+ NT shot in Illinois that was never brought to the public shhhhhhhh was the best tactic because if it would have went public no good would have come from it in an already stressed area. I'm sure straw seman samples should be taken from this deer and I would be on the phone within minutes making some important calls. With all the amish and deer farmers in Ohio someone should be able to harvest something off this deer???? maybe I'm wrong but I think the wensels did that off a big NT they shot in Iowa. If the kill could be captured on film it would be really something. If you think of the $$$ value this thing will bring and if spun right someone will do very well I think. I know its sad to say but why let something like that slip through your fingers? From your description it sounds like it may go down on Monday and I hope your family gets it done. all you land owners in that county will be making money because all decent deer land will go up in value in the pull of I trigger. I have seen it happen before. If you think of some of the best hunting ground in all of NA none have grown a deer like that. The Ranch in Iowa grows em big but no clean 200 Typical. Their herd was crushed by Blue Tongue and then another year of the same. Herds in Illinois that have grown deer like that with many 6 year old plus deer have seen Blue Tongue at least 2 times in the last 6 years killing 80% of all deer. I'm always curious as to what it took to grow something like that? a non hunted park? an old lady with 50ac that did not allow hunting? all that factors into a world class story. anymore I feel you can plant all the food plots you want, practice QDM and create the best growing land you can provide but you cant control mother nature.


----------



## bigbucks170

Chasen I hope you get him. would be GREAT that a guy willing to share this experience with fellow hunters gets him, just to show that you don`t have to be deceiving and stand off ish with everyone.
I think it would be hard to take a bow shot after knowing and seeing this buck several times is a WR. I would be on suicide watch if I missed. I would be shooting my bow before I went to bed and as 
soon as I wake up a few shot to keep warmed up..not sure what I would do to keep from having a heart attack watching him come straight at me..


----------



## Bowhunter163

Good luck , you can do it .


----------



## QDM

Iowa44 said:


> Its the deer that gets the credit not the weapon that takes him. Gun or bow its a giant and the story should be good. I know for a fact that some older bucks do leave home core ranges and range out 10 miles or more even in the east. Radio collar tracking proves it. Ohio seems to be located just right to avoid the EHD outbreaks that Illinois and Iowa have had the last few years. For him to be that big and looking to be a 4 year old is really something. Anymore I am really suspect of the big NT because of all the deer farm stuff going on but this one does look wild. As for the NT there was another 300+ NT shot in Illinois that was never brought to the public shhhhhhhh was the best tactic because if it would have went public no good would have come from it in an already stressed area. I'm sure straw seman samples should be taken from this deer and I would be on the phone within minutes making some important calls. With all the amish and deer farmers in Ohio someone should be able to harvest something off this deer???? maybe I'm wrong but I think the wensels did that off a big NT they shot in Iowa. If the kill could be captured on film it would be really something. If you think of the $$$ value this thing will bring and if spun right someone will do very well I think. I know its sad to say but why let something like that slip through your fingers? From your description it sounds like it may go down on Monday and I hope your family gets it done. all you land owners in that county will be making money because all decent deer land will go up in value in the pull of I trigger. I have seen it happen before. If you think of some of the best hunting ground in all of NA none have grown a deer like that. The Ranch in Iowa grows em big but no clean 200 Typical. Their herd was crushed by Blue Tongue and then another year of the same. Herds in Illinois that have grown deer like that with many 6 year old plus deer have seen Blue Tongue at least 2 times in the last 6 years killing 80% of all deer. I'm always curious as to what it took to grow something like that? a non hunted park? an old lady with 50ac that did not allow hunting? all that factors into a world class story. anymore I feel you can plant all the food plots you want, practice QDM and create the best growing land you can provide but you cant control mother nature.


Ramble much?


----------



## stillern

QDM said:


> Ramble much?


Pointless much?


----------



## QDM

Just hard to follow that post - sorry to hijack the thread.


----------



## 2robinhood

Well, I'm in Ohio now for next weeks hunt.
I would love just to see something like this deer.


----------



## Jack The Ripper

Iowa44 said:


> Its the deer that gets the credit not the weapon that takes him. Gun or bow its a giant and the story should be good. I know for a fact that some older bucks do leave home core ranges and range out 10 miles or more even in the east. Radio collar tracking proves it. Ohio seems to be located just right to avoid the EHD outbreaks that Illinois and Iowa have had the last few years. For him to be that big and looking to be a 4 year old is really something. Anymore I am really suspect of the big NT because of all the deer farm stuff going on but this one does look wild. As for the NT there was another 300+ NT shot in Illinois that was never brought to the public shhhhhhhh was the best tactic because if it would have went public no good would have come from it in an already stressed area. I'm sure straw seman samples should be taken from this deer and I would be on the phone within minutes making some important calls. With all the amish and deer farmers in Ohio someone should be able to harvest something off this deer???? maybe I'm wrong but I think the wensels did that off a big NT they shot in Iowa. If the kill could be captured on film it would be really something. If you think of the $$$ value this thing will bring and if spun right someone will do very well I think. I know its sad to say but why let something like that slip through your fingers? From your description it sounds like it may go down on Monday and I hope your family gets it done. all you land owners in that county will be making money because all decent deer land will go up in value in the pull of I trigger. I have seen it happen before. If you think of some of the best hunting ground in all of NA none have grown a deer like that. The Ranch in Iowa grows em big but no clean 200 Typical. Their herd was crushed by Blue Tongue and then another year of the same. Herds in Illinois that have grown deer like that with many 6 year old plus deer have seen Blue Tongue at least 2 times in the last 6 years killing 80% of all deer. I'm always curious as to what it took to grow something like that? a non hunted park? an old lady with 50ac that did not allow hunting? all that factors into a world class story. anymore I feel you can plant all the food plots you want, practice QDM and create the best growing land you can provide but you cant control mother nature.


Anymore pen raised deer must be certified tested for a minimum of three years back. Trying to sell the semen out of a wild deer would not work and is probably illegal


----------



## alancac98

If that deer was in the area I hunt, my wife wouldn't see me till he was dead. I would live in a tree close to that camera hoping for a chance! True giant by every definition.


----------



## Iowa44

sorry QDM I will keep my mouth shut from now on as I have nothing to contribute at all. I kinda stupid since I'm from Iowa I will crawl back into my corn crib. Thanks for the nice welcome to AT.


----------



## fate_flinger

Iowa44 said:


> sorry QDM I will keep my mouth shut from now on as I have nothing to contribute at all. I kinda stupid since I'm from Iowa I will crawl back into my corn crib. Thanks for the nice welcome to AT.


I followed it fine. Nice point about filming the hunt.


----------



## APAsuphan

Iowa44 said:


> sorry QDM I will keep my mouth shut from now on as I have nothing to contribute at all. I kinda stupid since I'm from Iowa I will crawl back into my corn crib. Thanks for the nice welcome to AT.


Come post in our iowa thread, we are a lot nicer around there! Lol


----------



## Jusdec

Chasenwhitetail said:


> My brother laid eyes on this cat...had him 60yrds guarding 4 does yesterday morning from 7 to 8am. Monday is gettin closer and closer the orange army is Rollin in tomorrow night for season Monday and I promise yall he's history off our farm after Monday .... Wish us luck guys


No 60 yard pin?


----------



## stillern

Jusdec said:


> No 60 yard pin?


That's what I was thinking...thanks for saying it...for a chance at a world record...


----------



## whitetailbowman

Any updates from today?


----------



## Fortyneck

whitetailbowman said:


> Any updates from today?


too busy at the press conference...


----------



## LetThemGrow

stillern said:


> That's what I was thinking...thanks for saying it...for a chance at a world record...


Is there a difference between a 60 yard shot at this buck or a doe? Why?


----------



## stillern

LetThemGrow said:


> Is there a difference between a 60 yard shot at this buck or a doe? Why?


In a word: YES!


----------



## NCBuckNBass

Even if I had a 60 yard pin I would have never taken the shot. Imagine being the guy that missed the World Record.......or worse.............wounded it. No Thanks!


----------



## crank78

Better to miss than never try in my opinion. I learned my lesson next time I see a monster I will let one fly for sure. 

60 is not that long of a shot. He may have brush or something in the way.


----------



## NCBuckNBass

It wasn't the last hour of an out of state guided hunt-----------------they had more time to try for a better shot.


----------



## weave

It really all depends on what the hunters capabilities are and what his max effective range is based on how he practices. 

I practice at 60 yards all the time but if the shot is questionable I don't care if it's 10 yards I'm not taking it.

I don't know the OP but based on what I've read from his composure in his posts, I am fairly confident that he's an accomplished archer and knows what his max effective range is.

World record or not could you imagine wounding that deer and never finding it? That would haunt you for the rest of your life.


----------



## crank78

As will not taking a shot and never getting another one.


----------



## Junglekat

I don,t guess anyone has found sheds.He could make it thru the season.I have seen others die of old age or nature take them.I guess we will find out.Like someone said he was not a spike last year.Big bucks have a way of getting out of tight places


----------



## Ky Bob

weave said:


> It really all depends on what the hunters capabilities are and what his max effective range is based on how he practices.
> 
> I practice at 60 yards all the time but if the shot is questionable I don't care if it's 10 yards I'm not taking it.
> 
> I don't know the OP but based on what I've read from his composure in his posts, I am fairly confident that he's an accomplished archer and knows what his max effective range is.
> 
> World record or not could you imagine wounding that deer and never finding it? That would haunt you for the rest of your life.


Exactly. You can't just shoot and hope for a good shot. Even with a Rage........


----------



## crankn101

Time for a little bump and dump...


----------



## stillern

crank78 said:


> As will not taking a shot and never getting another one.


Agreed! ↑↑↑↑↑↑↑

How long ago was the previous world record taken? A little over 20 years ago to the date. What are the winning the mega millions? @ 1 in 175,000,000. Odds of ever getting a shot like that again even at 60 yards. Let's say each of the 700,000 or so hunters in New York State with any weapon got none opportunity (as dar away 60 yards) on any deer each for the last 20 years...that's 14,000,000 shot opportunities (ultra hyper conservative) since the Hanson buck...none were world records. Forget Canada, extrapolate that ridiculous lowball to just 20 states and you have 280,000,000 such "opportunities. You could win the powerball twice! I'd take my "chances" with the shot.


----------



## QS34Reaper

Ttt for the best thread in the history of AT!!


----------



## inline6power

QS34Reaper said:


> Ttt for the best thread in the history of AT!!


I agree. If they pull this off and kill that giant it will definitely put this as the all time top thread on at. Not often do you get to see a world record class deer and to have a thread to go along with it makes it awesome.


----------



## QS34Reaper

inline6power said:


> I agree. If they pull this off and kill that giant it will definitely put this as the all time top thread on at. Not often do you get to see a world record class deer and to have a thread to go along with it makes it awesome.


They have a day and I don't have any fingernails left!! 

:icon_1_lol:


----------



## hoyt561

QS34Reaper said:


> They have a day and I don't have any fingernails left!!
> 
> :icon_1_lol:


I'm right there with you, and to think we could be watching history in the making. Go get em OP


----------



## adam_p

Id have to carry bow and gun to the stand if I was hunting him.


----------



## snoodcrusher

adam_p said:


> Id have to carry bow and gun to the stand if I was hunting him.


I don't think that's legal in Ohio.


----------



## bigrobc

So they got 1 more day ?? I thought today was it before rifle


----------



## affe22

My guess is that if we don't get an update tonight or tomorrow they have killed this deer.


----------



## Matt Palmquist

Jack The Ripper said:


> Are you saying get out of your stand and pursue after it?? It would be hard enough on a single deer but having the does around would make it impossible. A attempt like that would drive that deer right off the property. I would never attempt a move like this on any deer that I'm hunting. Wait it out and things will happen


Typically I would agree with just wait and be patient. However, I know that multiple giants get killed each year by people doing things that are not what experienced bowhunters would do. Sometimes it pays to be aggressive. In my original post I back tracked on this and will again, because I agree with what you are saying the risk is great. If it works you look like a genius or if doesn't you will beat yourself up forever. 

With the recent updates that the buck is being visible I would say being patient and playing cat and mouse is the right move. The only reason I mentioned trying to make it happen is because the buck could have just been passing through never to be seen again. What I think really doesn't matter anyway Just arm chair deer hunting....the boys in the game know what the best play is. I just wanted to provide a different perspective. If I would have got out of my stand on that 200" buck and spooked him I would probably be singing a different tune. I didn't get down though and never saw him again anyways. There was a chance I would have got a shot if I tried to make it happen. 

Once again, Good Luck guys!!!

Matt


----------



## ONbuckhunter

weave said:


> It really all depends on what the hunters capabilities are and what his max effective range is based on how he practices.
> 
> I practice at 60 yards all the time but if the shot is questionable I don't care if it's 10 yards I'm not taking it.
> 
> I don't know the OP but based on what I've read from his composure in his posts, I am fairly confident that he's an accomplished archer and knows what his max effective range is.
> 
> World record or not could you imagine wounding that deer and never finding it? That would haunt you for the rest of your life.


Very well posted. You literally took the words from my mouth. Im not getting into my range vs others as Im much less than others due to many factors. But your post nailed it. My fingers are crossed that a person that appreciates this animal gets it. Regardless of score or weapon, just a person who really appreciates it. Good luck to those hunting him.


----------



## ChrisM

This thread is amazing. Not only has it tracked what is likely the largest deer alive, it has evolved into discussions hitting every hot topic in deer hunting. Unreal entertainment.


----------



## gatorbait42

bigrobc said:


> So they got 1 more day ?? I thought today was it before rifle


If the deer is in Ohio still today Monday is the gun opener, so they have all day Sunday to get it done


----------



## gatorbait42

bigrobc said:


> So they got 1 more day ?? I thought today was it before rifle


If the deer is in Ohio still, Monday is the gun opener, so they have all day Sunday to get it done


----------



## nomansland

bigrobc said:


> So they got 1 more day ?? I thought today was it before rifle


Ohio doesn't allow rifles. Shotgun and muzzleloader only.


----------



## bigrobc

Ok thx


----------



## Dean W

affe22 said:


> My guess is that if we don't get an update tonight or tomorrow they have killed this deer.


 My thoughts also..


----------



## NCBuckNBass

No updates? OP was logged in at 8:21 yesterday but no posts..................hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## rut hunt

That patch of timber will be surrounded by gun hunters and DNR officers tommorow gonna be interesting how many fines will be given out lol


----------



## Sluggersetta901

He's prob sick of this thread and the pm's he keeps getting about the stupid deer. Prob wishes he never posted it up in the first place lol


----------



## Alpha Burnt

Cue the Metallica "For Whom the Bell Tolls"...


----------



## dspell20

Come on we are pulling for you. Good luck today


----------



## panick

Junglekat said:


> I don,t guess anyone has found sheds.He could make it thru the season.I have seen others die of old age or nature take them.I guess we will find out.Like someone said he was not a spike last year.Big bucks have a way of getting out of tight places


That's what I was wondering as well,any history on him.And that he has been a shooter for a few years Im guessing,i would not be surprised if he lives through gun season..


----------



## 3dn4jc

This is a one of a kind thread, the suspense!


----------



## weave

panick said:


> That's what I was wondering as well,any history on him.And that he has been a shooter for a few years Im guessing,i would not be surprised if he lives through gun season..


Agreed. He has not gotten this big because he has been dumb.

A deer this large and getting this old can totally vanish if he wants to. 

I am pulling for the OP and his family to deflate this guy and put the USA back at the top of the record books.


----------



## flippertn

weave said:


> Agreed. He has not gotten this big because he has been dumb.
> 
> A deer this large and getting this old can totally vanish if he wants to.
> 
> I am pulling for the OP and his family to deflate this guy and put the USA back at the top of the record books.


Actually I don't think this deer is over 4.5 yrs old. And him bein this large makes is tough to vanish. If I was guessin I'd say this deer probably has put on a LOT of inches since last year and somebody somewhere has alot of trail cam pics of him. Sounds like a traveler this year and I do believe he will hit the dirt this week


----------



## weave

flippertn said:


> Actually I don't think this deer is over 4.5 yrs old. And him bein this large makes is tough to vanish. If I was guessin I'd say this deer probably has put on a LOT of inches since last year and somebody somewhere has alot of trail cam pics of him. Sounds like a traveler this year and I do believe he will hit the dirt this week


Agree on age. In my state 4.5 year olds are legends. 

Also agree someone has the history and story on this guy.


----------



## flippertn

weave said:


> Agree on age. In my state 4.5 year olds are legends.
> 
> Also agree someone has the history and story on this guy.


Lol they are here as well. Just meant its not some ancient old ghost buck.


----------



## ohiobowhunter75

Only in my dreams !!!!!!


----------



## Dmorvant

I'd let him walk. I don't believe in shooting a deer that hasn't reached the mature age of 5.5


----------



## weave

Dmorvant said:


> I'd let him walk. I don't believe in shooting a deer that hasn't reached the mature age of 5.5


The issue there is I think he will develop more "trash" if he makes it and then he will move into NT status.


----------



## electricg2

Subscribed


----------



## bsites9

Dmorvant said:


> I'd let him walk. I don't believe in shooting a deer that hasn't reached the mature age of 5.5


hahaha


----------



## Michigandr

Dmorvant said:


> I'd let him walk. I don't believe in shooting a deer that hasn't reached the mature age of 5.5


I could only hope that you'd let him walk in my direction. If I was to shoot nothing but 5.5 year olds in MI I would only be shooting does, lol.


----------



## tankdogg60

weave said:


> The issue there is I think he will develop more "trash" if he makes it and then he will move into NT status.


I think he was joking about not shooting.


----------



## boonerbrad

Gun hunters won't kill this buck. It will take a bow hunter that knows what he is doing.:darkbeer:


----------



## redneck_pf

Boonerbrad said:


> Gun hunters won't kill this buck. It will take a bow hunter that knows what he is doing.:darkbeer:


We can only hope!


----------



## tackscall

Wasn't the Hanson buck 3.5?


----------



## Rail Operator

tackscall said:


> Wasn't the Hanson buck 3.5?


Yes the Hanson buck was 3.5 years old.


----------



## Lyncher68

Dmorvant said:


> I'd let him walk. I don't believe in shooting a deer that hasn't reached the mature age of 5.5


I'm hoping this is a joke...


----------



## Dmorvant

Of course it's a joke. Just a jab at the holier than tho fellas that swear they will never shoot a buck that isn't fully mature. Being from south Louisiana I don't think I even know anyone that has shot a buck here that is 5.5


----------



## nate121080

tackscall said:


> Wasn't the Hanson buck 3.5?


That what they claim. Also his sheds when he was supposedly a 2 year old were in the 190s


----------



## tackscall

45 minutes to go before gun season


----------



## panick

Looking for some updates ---------->


----------



## Monsterquest

nate121080 said:


> That what they claim. Also his sheds when he was supposedly a 2 year old were in the 190s


Exactly what I was going to say. I don't think he was 3.5 when killed. I've seen first hand the botched up jobs some people do when they age deer. We all know there is no way of really knowing a deers age by its teeth. Never have put much trust in it.


----------



## Lyncher68

Dmorvant said:


> Of course it's a joke. Just a jab at the holier than tho fellas that swear they will never shoot a buck that isn't fully mature. Being from south Louisiana I don't think I even know anyone that has shot a buck here that is 5.5


Just checking  ...you never know on AT


----------



## fate_flinger

The silence is killing me...last we heard his brother had him at 60 on Friday correct???


----------



## whitetailbowman

Yep.........the silence is deafening


----------



## S.F. steve

his brother had him at 60 on the 28th, the op stated on the 29th that his bro had him yesterday morning at 60. the op also stated on the 29th that they had 2 encounters in 2 days. I don't believe we heard from him yesterday. as the sun sets on the last day before shotgun season the plot thickens!


----------



## whaler

Its hard to justify not coming on here and stating that they didn't get him. 

It is not hard at all to justify, shooting this deer, and not coming on here to tell everyone.


----------



## stillern

tackscall said:


> 45 minutes to go before gun season


Ughhh...


----------



## crank78

Maybe there in the woods. Not dark over here yet


----------



## gatorbait42

Not quite dark here, hopefully hear from him in the next couple of hours


----------



## greenskeeter

Probably got the local banker down to the branch today and dropped of the rack in the vault. At least we hope! Amazing deer.


----------



## panick

Does the Ohio DNR have a news site on their web page?


----------



## S.F. steve

yes but nothing is going to be posted on a weekend. by this time tomorrow night we should have a update. if he ain't dead by then the deer has got a chance of living thru shotgun season. especially if he travels at night. lol


----------



## stillern

S.F. steve said:


> yes but nothing is going to be posted on a weekend. by this time tomorrow night we should have a update. if he ain't dead by then the deer has got a chance of living thru shotgun season. especially if he travels at night. lol


Looks like made it through a few slug seasons already. Nothings a given here. That said I sure hope they do. Hanson needs to be crushed.


----------



## jpd350

His last AT activity was at 10:10 this morning.


----------



## affe22

I still stand by my statement yesterday. The longer it goes without an update, the more I think that deer is down. If it were me, I wouldn't post anything until I had a warden verify the kill scene, had the rack securely stored, and had at least contacted some sort of media outlet. After that, all anyone would get is word that we got him and to look for the full story soon. I think a lot of that would be done mostly to protect myself and my name more than anything.


----------



## wvbowhunter.

hoping hes down..and hes gettin his ducks in a row before he says anything.. good luck op


----------



## fate_flinger

Hunting the rut is so unpredictable... odds are really stacked against the OP. Even though they had two encounters in as many days this deer could be three or four farms (or more) away now. He apparently had already traveled many miles to this guy. I hope he got him though....


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

👎👎👎👎 as of now guys...


----------



## Rod Savini

Chasenwhitetail said:


> 👎👎👎👎 as of now guys...


He get killed or just disappeared?


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

Hasn't disappeared Still on cameras just hung up in daylight hours...that will change in the AM


----------



## Matt Palmquist

Keep your head up....you never know what might happen. Besides, even if you don't get him killed you have the experience of trying to kill him and not many can say they have hunted a buck of that caliber. Thanks again for taking the AT world along for the ride.

Matt


----------



## stillern

Time for a family skirmish line on that bedding area!


----------



## QS34Reaper

Bummer man!!! Maybe tomorrow with the gun!!! We were certainly pullin for you with the bow but won't be mad if you post it as a gun kill!!! :wink:


----------



## Rod Savini

Chasenwhitetail said:


> Hasn't disappeared Still on cameras just hung up in daylight hours...that will change in the AM


Good luck man. Hope you stick him with a bow.


----------



## stillern

Don't bring a knife to a gun fight. A world record by any means is a world record. Take the gun...hollow points lol!


----------



## Dean W

Whishing you the best of luck!!!


----------



## sleeperls

Good luck man.


----------



## NCBuckNBass

Get a good nights sleep, tomorrow is a big day.


----------



## bigbucks170

Chasenwhitetail said:


> Hasn't disappeared Still on cameras just hung up in daylight hours...that will change in the AM


Thanks for updates...Best of Luck..GREAT news that he is still there..please keep us posted..crazy excited for you guys..


----------



## fate_flinger

Chasenwhitetail said:


> Hasn't disappeared Still on cameras just hung up in daylight hours...that will change in the AM


I understand if you don't reply but I can't help but wonder if there are alot more people with access to this place that will be gun hunting starting tomorrow. I would definitely break out a modern firearm if I were you. Thanks for sharing. Good luck.


----------



## Junglekat

Wish the op luck.Monsters have a way of being gone when the bullets fly.Long time between now and daylight.Could be several miles by then.


----------



## widow maker 223

Atleast you have the time to hunt him. It would suck having to work knowing hes out there. Good luck man!!


----------



## Illinois59

I bet this buck survives the gun season. He has done it many times before.


----------



## whaler

Good luck, hope you smack em'


----------



## sawtoothscream

Good luck tomorrow. Hope you get him.


----------



## sawtoothscream

Illinois59 said:


> I bet this buck survives the gun season. He has done it many times before.


Yup they are not dumb, we have several large bucks on the land I hunt that go nocturnal towards the end of bow season. Might have a week to get them during gun but after that you wont see it during shooting hrs. Have a huge drop tine buck that I missed 3 yrs ago still running around, he was big then, according to my uncle he is a giant now and has to be 6 yrs old at least


----------



## Scrib

Are you able to share any of the new pics? Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## whitetailbowman

Hate you guys didn't stick him, but stoked for you guys that he's still around. Get him tomorrow!


----------



## fowl_natured

Good luck tomorrow on your hunt. The Hanson buck will no doubt maintain a place in whitetail hunting history but would like to see someone else claim a new world record title. I think this buck will do it. Its title that someone else gets to enjoy the spotlight for years to come.


----------



## redneckromeo

Hope you get him!


----------



## baz77

Good luck tomorrow!!


----------



## rut hunt

Bring extra shells can't kill em without lead in the air


----------



## trapper.robi

I would take as many shells as you got!!! Dont leave a full box in the truck! you might regret it! been there done that


----------



## Tiggie_00

Wow... Nice buck. You can print it out and hang it on the wall..


----------



## Chasin Tail

Take a gun!! 338 preferably if you have one lol.


----------



## GameTracker

holy **** thanks for showing him


----------



## smokin x's

Goodluck this week! I'm really pulling for you guys to put that big boy down. Shotgun, smokepole, or bow! Personally it means more to me to get one with a bow than a gun, but i'd take a buck of that caliber with anything legal!!


----------



## dcaudle1

Best of luck this week! I hope to see history made!


----------



## Michigandr

Best of luck this morning. Aim small, miss small!


----------



## boonerbrad

My advice is stay as far away from his core area as you can and make sure no one else is trespassing either. My mission would be to make sure he survives gun season so long as he stays on your ground. Then kill him with the bow when gun season ends. If you can bait in Ohio you can kill him in late season for sure. Main thing is give him the sanctuary to survive. Your family should be standing guard over the ground. Just what I would do, but no one here would know anything about the buck either. Good luck.


----------



## stillern

Boonerbrad said:


> My advice is stay as far away from his core area as you can and make sure no one else is trespassing either. My mission would be to make sure he survives gun season so long as he stays on your ground. Then kill him with the bow when gun season ends. If you can bait in Ohio you can kill him in late season for sure. Main thing is give him the sanctuary to survive. Your family should be standing guard over the ground. Just what I would do, but no one here would know anything about the buck either. Good luck.


No way. I love archery as much as anyone here BUT the odds are already stacked against. You take every advantage you can get...eg taking a weapon that has an effective range of 150 yards vs 40 yards.


----------



## bigbucks170

buck has been known to travel far, I would not bet on him sticking around and waiting to bow hunt him after gun season. grab a good bolt action slug gun and go get em..


----------



## footindave

Exactly, I love to kill em with archery more than anything, but a deer of this caliber I would use every single advantage I could that is legal. My Savage 220 would not leave my hand today if I was in his shoes. Good luck!!!!!!!!!


----------



## boonerbrad

I could care less about killing any game animal with a gun. And darn sure not a trophy. Too many guys as you can see from this thread are already salivating over what the buck is worth. I can tell you all one thing for certain. If I killed him it would be with archery equipment. That is strictly my opinion. The Hanson buck is proof anyone with a pair of boots and a gun can kill a world record. Is should be about the hunt not the kill. MY OPINION!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Michigandr

footindave said:


> Exactly, I love to kill em with archery more than anything, but a deer of this caliber I would use every single advantage I could that is legal. My Savage 220 would not leave my hand today if I was in his shoes. Good luck!!!!!!!!!


Now you are talking! My Savage 220 is my freezer filler. I have shot them at 200 with it before. Don't get me wrong I'd much rather shoot them at 20 with my bow, but I'm not above reaching out there if need be. This time of year a bucks core area can change on a whim, it's time to go big or go home.


----------



## NCBuckNBass

Boonerbrad said:


> I could care less about killing any game animal with a gun. And darn sure not a trophy. Too many guys as you can see from this thread are already salivating over what the buck is worth. I can tell you all one thing for certain. If I killed him it would be with archery equipment. That is strictly my opinion. The Hanson buck is proof anyone with a pair of boots and a gun can kill a world record. Is should be about the hunt not the kill. MY OPINION!!!!!!!!!!



Lighten Up Francis


----------



## bigbucks170

Boonerbrad said:


> I could care less about killing any game animal with a gun. And darn sure not a trophy. Too many guys as you can see from this thread are already salivating over what the buck is worth. I can tell you all one thing for certain. If I killed him it would be with archery equipment. That is strictly my opinion. The Hanson buck is proof anyone with a pair of boots and a gun can kill a world record. Is should be about the hunt not the kill. MY OPINION!!!!!!!!!!


That's very cool...but I wonder if your OPINION would change if this WR buck was running around on your hunting land...


----------



## SBXT29

"anyone with a pair of boots and a gun can kill a world record"...

Hmmm, I bought new boots this year and my trusty 870 is a tack driver - care to enlighten me as to how I harvest the next world record? 

MY OPINION - ANY LEGAL WEAPON!!! Then use the $100K - $1M (depending on who is calculating the value) to pay off the house and all debt, buy a new bow and enjoy life without the worries of paying for kids college and our retirement.


----------



## swilk

Boonerbrad said:


> I could care less about killing any game animal with a gun. And darn sure not a trophy. Too many guys as you can see from this thread are already salivating over what the buck is worth. I can tell you all one thing for certain. If I killed him it would be with archery equipment. That is strictly my opinion. The Hanson buck is proof anyone with a pair of boots and a gun can kill a world record. Is should be about the hunt not the kill. MY OPINION!!!!!!!!!!


It is not difficult to kill a deer with a bow either. I killed a deer in socked feet two years ago.... didnt even need boots.


----------



## fate_flinger

swilk said:


> It is not difficult to kill a deer with a bow either. I killed a deer in socked feet two years ago.... didnt even need boots.


Especially over corn in late season as he suggested earlier...strange logics????


----------



## KYDEER16

OP, if you feel like you need any help killing this deer just let me know, I'll even let you keep the money :wink:


----------



## thwackaddict

swilk said:


> It is not difficult to kill a deer with a bow either. I killed a deer in socked feet two years ago.... didnt even need boots.


I am betting Phil Robertson has done it bare footed!:hairy::grin:


----------



## ChasingCoyotes

I honestly would rather watch a '200 class buck walk then kill him with a gun.....That being said....if it was a World Record like this guy possibly may be I would have my trusty Shotgun dialed right in....The prospect of paying off my mortgage and using the rest of the "winnings" to hunt anywhere I want for the rest of my life would keep the most advanced legal method of a hunting weapon in my hands. It's to bad but yeah I would be seeing $ signs looking at this deer. I'm not going to let it walk over to the neighbors and let him collect the $ because I was to hard headed to put down my beloved bow. 
I can hardly imagine anyone looking at a Million dollars in front of them at 80 yards standing broadside and saying "I am so glad I have my bow in my hands"


----------



## Ned250

ChasingCoyotes said:


> I honestly would rather watch a '200 class buck walk then kill him with a gun.....


If you can truly do this, kudos! 

I guess I need to have a 'coming out' moment... I consider myself a bow hunter at heart, but there's not a chance in hell I'd ever think this way. If I had a 200" deer nailed down this tight, I'd take any legal weapon I could. And if it's a potential WR deer?!?! Sheeeesh. I'd take a bazooka if it was legal.

I'm a rack hunter, I guess. There I feel better.


----------



## J.Mc.

Ned250 said:


> If you can truly do this, kudos!
> 
> I guess I need to have a 'coming out' moment... I consider myself a bow hunter at heart, but there's not a chance in hell I'd ever think this way. If I had a 200" deer nailed down this tight, I'd take any legal weapon I could. And if it's a potential WR deer?!?! Sheeeesh. I'd take a bazooka if it was legal.
> 
> I'm a rack hunter, I guess. There I feel better.


Bazooka for me too!! Lol


----------



## flippertn

Ned250 said:


> If you can truly do this, kudos!
> 
> I guess I need to have a 'coming out' moment... I consider myself a bow hunter at heart, but there's not a chance in hell I'd ever think this way. If I had a 200" deer nailed down this tight, I'd take any legal weapon I could. And if it's a potential WR deer?!?! Sheeeesh. I'd take a bazooka if it was legal.
> 
> I'm a rack hunter, I guess. There I feel better.


Same here bud. Love to bowhunt but Im not to good to shoot one with whatever's legal and I still feel a sense of satisfaction no matter the weapon.


----------



## hoosiermathews

OP, I hope he stays with his does and on your property. Good luck!


----------



## stillern

ChasingCoyotes said:


> I honestly would rather watch a '200 class buck walk then kill him with a gun.....That being said....if it was a World Record like this guy possibly may be I would have my trusty Shotgun dialed right in....The prospect of paying off my mortgage and using the rest of the "winnings" to hunt anywhere I want for the rest of my life would keep the most advanced legal method of a hunting weapon in my hands. It's to bad but yeah I would be seeing $ signs looking at this deer. I'm not going to let it walk over to the neighbors and let him collect the $ because I was to hard headed to put down my beloved bow.
> I can hardly imagine anyone looking at a Million dollars in front of them at 80 yards standing broadside and saying "I am so glad I have my bow in my hands"


Perfect. I will be over with my muzzleloader just give me coordinates to the stand. I will clean up those pesky 170's for you. You don't need those genes in your pool


----------



## tankdogg60

Anyone who says they wouldn't shoot the deer with any legal weapon is nuts or lying! It's probably because they're not in the situation! If they were, they'd be pulling out guns and all! A deer like this will definitely change your life!


----------



## KYDEER16

stillern said:


> Perfect. I will be over with my muzzleloader just give me coordinates to the stand. I will clean up those pesky 170's for you. You don't need those genes in your pool


I was thinking the same thing. Anyone who has "cull" deer on your property and need the genes gone I will be more than happy to come up with my rifle and take care of the situation for you.


----------



## Michigandr

I really enjoy shooting deer with a bow because of strategy and skill it requires. I really enjoy shooting them with my gun because I get some sick sense of satisfaction out of shattering the silence with a horrendous explosion followed by a mule kick and a death run. I have issues, I know.


----------



## ohiobooners

If you have never seen a 200" deer in the wild then saying you'd rather pass than kill it with a gun is easy. I don't know if you have or not but I have and I would have been willing to mow him down with an Ak47. 

200" is a whole lot of bone.


----------



## bsites9

ohiobooners said:


> If you have never seen a 200" deer in the wild then saying you'd rather pass than kill it with a gun is easy. I don't know if you have or not but I have and I would have been willing to mow him down with an Ak47.
> 
> 200" is a whole lot of bone.


Do you gun hunt? Just curious is all.


----------



## Jack The Ripper

ohiobooners said:


> If you have never seen a 200" deer in the wild then saying you'd rather pass than kill it with a gun is easy. I don't know if you have or not but I have and I would have been willing to mow him down with an Ak47.
> 
> 200" is a whole lot of bone.


It really is a whole lot of bone but I don't know about a ak47. I just shoot them in the back ukey:


----------



## ohiobooners

bsites9 said:


> Do you gun hunt? Just curious is all.


No Sir. Ive had to watch many a big boy just outta bow range because I don't gun hunt BUT gun hunting doesn't bother me in the least.


----------



## ohiobooners

Jack The Ripper said:


> It really is a whole lot of bone but I don't know about a ak47. I just shoot them in the back ukey:


Happens to the best of us buddy


----------



## Fullstrutter

Michigandr said:


> I really enjoy shooting deer with a bow because of strategy and skill it requires. I really enjoy shooting them with my gun because I get some sick sense of satisfaction out of shattering the silence with a horrendous explosion followed by a mule kick and a death run. I have issues, I know.


Haha that is awesome and I am with you!


----------



## robampton

Michigandr said:


> I really enjoy shooting deer with a bow because of strategy and skill it requires. I really enjoy shooting them with my gun because I get some sick sense of satisfaction out of shattering the silence with a horrendous explosion followed by a mule kick and a death run. I have issues, I know.


You may have issues, but you are not alone. It is an altogether different awesomeness that I look forward to every year. I'd crack that sucker with a rifle in a second and it wouldn't even cross my mind to wish I would have done it with a bow, and a thousand people complaining that it wasnt an archery kill couldn't wipe the grin off my face


----------



## APAsuphan

I'd shoot him with a gun if I absolutely had to, but I wouldn't feel good about it.


----------



## ParkerBow

hypothetical speaking this deer survives and makes it to fall bow 2014. It would look like godzilla roaming the woods. I would take the 6+hr drive from NJ and try a crack at him


----------



## ChasingCoyotes

stillern said:


> Perfect. I will be over with my muzzleloader just give me coordinates to the stand. I will clean up those pesky 170's for you. You don't need those genes in your pool


Hey man! I'll kill a '130 with my bow let alone '170 or '200. But not a gun unless it is a World Record and it is gun season Money is one thing and honestly all I see is $$$$ in a World Class deer. I would sell the original in a heart beat to the highest bidder. 
A Trophy on my wall and how I want to kill it is another. "Bow only" for what I put on my wall.


----------



## stillern

ChasingCoyotes said:


> Hey man! I'll kill a '130 with my bow let alone '170 or '200. But not a gun unless it is a World Record and it is gun season Money is one thing and honestly all I see is $$$$ in a World Class deer. I would sell the original in a heart beat to the highest bidder.
> A Trophy on my wall and how I want to kill it is another. "Bow only" for what I put on my wall.


I'm with you...wish we had a 4 month bow season and drop gun all together...never in a million years though. Ohio has a dream season though from what I can see...long archery season, one buck limit, one week slug gun season NO rifles. It's like a state wide QDM program. I won't buy land in my state of NY for that reason...our regs are the opposite. Too much cash for a P&Y opportunity every 5 years...with regard to rifle...all natural movement stops where I hunt when they start driving and blasting at everything that moves. If I didn't hunt with the rifle during rifle season I'd be just about done.


----------



## saskguy

This thread is hilarious...

Why would one need the Hanson buck to be "proof that any idiot with a gun and a pair of boots could kill a wr".. A guy could have just looked at the Jordan buck and said the same. Or maybe even the Lovstuen (sp? ) buck. Even though not wr's let's not forget the Breen buck out of Mn,..or the Wayne Bills buck out of IA, or maybe even that colossal illiinois typical that Brian Damery killed with a slug. This list is far too big to try and get all the "I'm better than someone who shoots a gun" thinkers on the site to consider.

APA,..if you wouldn't feel good about using a gun, then why would you? I don't get why oneone would do something in hunting that wouldn't make them feel good.

The poop in this thread is getting pretty thick. I hope the OP gets him. If not, I hope it's someone with a gun, someone with a job that doesn't allow him 3 weeks of sitting in stand during the rut, someone with 0 days off work a yr to hunt, someone who's world and extra finances more revolve around his/her family than his/her hunting. Why? because that's someone like me and it's clear that to be in the majority on this thread I need only to cheer for and support those that are only like myself.

I wish we had more bowhunters in my neck of the woods and I wish even more that they all would say, "I'd rather let him walk than kill him with a gun", b/c maybe then I'd be pulling out the old smokepole and dumping yet another buck for the wall that I could proudly admire for his monstrosity!! Or maybe I could say "it'd be shameful to kill him with a gun"..and let him walk, for someone else to kill later on. I know that'd be sure to make me sleep so much better at night because it'd feel so much better. 

Good luck OP.


----------



## Fortyneck

swilk said:


> It is not difficult to kill a deer with a bow either. I killed a deer in socked feet two years ago.... didnt even need boots.





thwackaddict said:


> I am betting Phil Robertson has done it bare footed!:hairy::grin:


I don't know about all that, but years ago while gun hunting I had one of those defcon4 level, bowel emergencies miles from camp with no TP! :mg:

Long story short I know for a fact it is possible to tag one with 2 boots and only 1 sock. :nod:


----------



## LewEdensJr

I hope a gun kills this deer. So you morons will shut up


----------



## ChasingCoyotes

LewEdensJr said:


> I hope a gun kills this deer. So you morons will shut up


Cheers to you as well!


----------



## seiowabow

Lmao! Right..... I'm sure you would feel terrible about taking the possible world record deer, with a gun or bow. What a crock of ****


----------



## wipy

ive seen many giant typicals turn non typical older they get. i was after a 180 typical for 3 years then i believe he was 5.5 he turned into nontypical scoring 172 i wonder what this deer would do if he made it to next year.


----------



## mathews_rage

Fortyneck said:


> I don't know about all that, but years ago while gun hunting I had one of those defcon4 level, bowel emergencies miles from camp with no TP! :mg:
> 
> Long story short I know for a fact it is possible to tag one with 2 boots and only 1 sock. :nod:


I don't care who you are, thats some funny stuff right there.

Haha, I agree Sask, sometimes you have to know when you have a chance at something that you may never have a chance at again in your life. Put the odds in your favor and try to take advantage of it. I know I would feel better that I was using common sense and gave it my all, rather than trying to please everyone over a world class deer. This buck will be up on his feet this evening, with all the gun activity and him getting hungry that it will push him to feed before he starts to look for a really good hiding spot, just hope we get an update on him soon.


----------



## bsites9

APAsuphan said:


> I'd shoot him with a gun if I absolutely had to, but I wouldn't feel good about it.


why would you have to? Are you forced to gun hunt sometimes?


----------



## dspell20

Looks like mr. World record has made it 2/3 of the way through day 1 of gun season. No Internet frenzy just yet.


----------



## sleeperls

Id shoot him with a damn rocket if it was legal. That deer Is a true buck of a lifetime. As long as he uses legal equipment to take it with. Who gives a rats patooty.


----------



## RSTV

APAsuphan said:


> I'd shoot him with a gun if I absolutely had to, but I wouldn't feel good about it.


\

THis may be the ALL TIME most rediculous thing i have ever read on AT...no wait...on any website or magazine. 

And lets throw in tv, thats beats anything ive heard on tv too!!

awesome!


----------



## mathews goat

Holy cow! I didn't know racks came that big!


----------



## sawtoothscream

I would like to take big bucks with the bow as well, but once gun season starts im going to take advantage of those 100yds. Oddly enough all but one of my gun kills were under 40yds


----------



## crank78

I don't gun hunt. But if I were target practicing somewhere and seen this monster walk out. I would shoot that mfer with a 50cal at 1000 yds and not feel the least bad about it at all.


----------



## Fullstrutter

sawtoothscream said:


> I would like to take big bucks with the bow as well, but once gun season starts im going to take advantage of those 100yds. *Oddly enough all but one of my gun kills were under 40yds*


It's because you're a bowhunter and your stands are generally setup for closer range shots for the most part. Also, overall, the way your bowhunting mind works...even for gun stands...you naturally just want to get closer to trails, areas of interest, etc....vs putting stands 100+ yards away. 

Makes perfect sense to me!


----------



## benkharr

Fullstrutter said:


> It's because you're a bowhunter and your stands are generally setup for closer range shots for the most part. Also, overall, the way your bowhunting mind works...even for gun stands...you naturally just want to get closer to trails, areas of interest, etc....vs putting stands 100+ yards away.
> 
> Makes perfect sense to me!


Yes no need to see a long way when you are where the deer are!


----------



## flippertn

saskguy said:


> This thread is hilarious...
> 
> Why would one need the Hanson buck to be "proof that any idiot with a gun and a pair of boots could kill a wr".. A guy could have just looked at the Jordan buck and said the same. Or maybe even the Lovstuen (sp? ) buck. Even though not wr's let's not forget the Breen buck out of Mn,..or the Wayne Bills buck out of IA, or maybe even that colossal illiinois typical that Brian Damery killed with a slug. This list is far too big to try and get all the "I'm better than someone who shoots a gun" thinkers on the site to consider.
> 
> APA,..if you wouldn't feel good about using a gun, then why would you? I don't get why oneone would do something in hunting that wouldn't make them feel good.
> 
> The poop in this thread is getting pretty thick. I hope the OP gets him. If not, I hope it's someone with a gun, someone with a job that doesn't allow him 3 weeks of sitting in stand during the rut, someone with 0 days off work a yr to hunt, someone who's world and extra finances more revolve around his/her family than his/her hunting. Why? because that's someone like me and it's clear that to be in the majority on this thread I need only to cheer for and support those that are only like myself.
> 
> I wish we had more bowhunters in my neck of the woods and I wish even more that they all would say, "I'd rather let him walk than kill him with a gun", b/c maybe then I'd be pulling out the old smokepole and dumping yet another buck for the wall that I could proudly admire for his monstrosity!! Or maybe I could say "it'd be shameful to kill him with a gun"..and let him walk, for someone else to kill later on. I know that'd be sure to make me sleep so much better at night because it'd feel so much better.
> 
> Good luck OP.


I like u more everytime u post! Kinda guy I could sit around a campfire with right here.


----------



## flippertn

Fullstrutter said:


> It's because you're a bowhunter and your stands are generally setup for closer range shots for the most part. Also, overall, the way your bowhunting mind works...even for gun stands...you naturally just want to get closer to trails, areas of interest, etc....vs putting stands 100+ yards away.
> 
> Makes perfect sense to me!


Very true. When I do gun hunt I often catch myself setting up like I'm bowhunting. Wanna get as close as possible. And thinkin shot angles and the like. Really is a different state of mind.


----------



## hatchettjack

wonder if he is dead yet?


----------



## AldoTheApache

I only bow hunt deer but have NO problem with someone getting this with a gun and understand why they would try. The money alone would drive me to try it at least, otherwise its just a lost opportunity in my eyes to help me and my family overall. I am hoping we hear its down today. I honestly can't wait to see the possible score.


----------



## stillern

Someone please monetize this thing for me?!?! How does one clear $1,000,000 off a deer? Seriously.


----------



## summers97

stillern said:


> Someone please monetize this thing for me?!?! How does one clear $1,000,000 off a deer? Seriously.


x2. I am interested to see opinions on this as well. I'm a little skeptical but guess I wouldn't be surprised if it actually was feasible.


----------



## Jack The Ripper

saskguy said:


> This thread is hilarious...
> 
> Why would one need the Hanson buck to be "proof that any idiot with a gun and a pair of boots could kill a wr".. A guy could have just looked at the Jordan buck and said the same. Or maybe even the Lovstuen (sp? ) buck. Even though not wr's let's not forget the Breen buck out of Mn,..or the Wayne Bills buck out of IA, or maybe even that colossal illiinois typical that Brian Damery killed with a slug. This list is far too big to try and get all the "I'm better than someone who shoots a gun" thinkers on the site to consider.
> 
> APA,..if you wouldn't feel good about using a gun, then why would you? I don't get why oneone would do something in hunting that wouldn't make them feel good.
> 
> The poop in this thread is getting pretty thick. I hope the OP gets him. If not, I hope it's someone with a gun, someone with a job that doesn't allow him 3 weeks of sitting in stand during the rut, someone with 0 days off work a yr to hunt, someone who's world and extra finances more revolve around his/her family than his/her hunting. Why? because that's someone like me and it's clear that to be in the majority on this thread I need only to cheer for and support those that are only like myself.
> 
> I wish we had more bowhunters in my neck of the woods and I wish even more that they all would say, "I'd rather let him walk than kill him with a gun", b/c maybe then I'd be pulling out the old smokepole and dumping yet another buck for the wall that I could proudly admire for his monstrosity!! Or maybe I could say "it'd be shameful to kill him with a gun"..and let him walk, for someone else to kill later on. I know that'd be sure to make me sleep so much better at night because it'd feel so much better.
> 
> Good luck OP.


It's easy for these guys to say because most of them will never have a single chance in their life to even hunt a deer like this and they know it and can downgrade the hunter who does. In reality we all know anyone of us would go out with a gun during gun season to hunt this deer if given the opportunity. The one who wouldn't would be the foolish one.


----------



## summers97

Wow! This thread alone has almost 90k views in about a week. If that deer only knew just how famous he is, he'd be living in a mud hut in downtown Abbottabad.

I am pulling hard for the OP but if that deer somehow makes it out of there (which I doubt he will given his recent newfound fame), he'd be like the D.B. Cooper of deer.


----------



## East Aurora

Nowadays....$1,000,000 is not that much!! You're talking about a multi-billion dollar industry right? 

You don't think a company like RealTree or Scentlok would love to get their brand on that rack? Someone would pay a ton for the actual rack. A book or even an exclusive story in Deer and Deer Hunting?? Appearances at hunting shows?? It adds up really quick!!!

Just look at all the posts already on this thread!! Advertising revenue is usually equal to the number of people who might see it!! This rack would draw people in from all over the world!!


----------



## stillern

I know a million bux may not be that much in your neck of the woods lol..but I still don't see speaking engagements adding up to much. Accessories or a successful TV show maybe. But you would have to find none hell of an angle to cash in like most here think. How much is Real tree really going to pay for a rack?


----------



## Ned250

APAsuphan said:


> I'd shoot him with a gun if I absolutely had to, but I wouldn't feel good about it.


Lol stinky bait


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

This site should be renamed-archerysnobs.com.


----------



## Ridgerunner7

seiowabow said:


> Lmao! Right..... I'm sure you would feel terrible about taking the possible world record deer, with a gun or bow. What a crock of ****


No kidding. Lol


----------



## Bgargasz

Heard it got shot today


----------



## whitetailbowman

Alright Chasen.........whats the verdict?


----------



## affe22

Bgargasz said:


> Heard it got shot today


I heard it was killed with an RPG by a road hunter.


----------



## sawtoothscream

Fullstrutter said:


> It's because you're a bowhunter and your stands are generally setup for closer range shots for the most part. Also, overall, the way your bowhunting mind works...even for gun stands...you naturally just want to get closer to trails, areas of interest, etc....vs putting stands 100+ yards away.
> 
> Makes perfect sense to me!


Good part is they walk the trails that are 50-70 yds during bow season Cant pattern these things lol oh well think I finally found there favor part of the land, the perfect pass through area.


----------



## dspell20

Did he survive day one? If he didn't I'm sure we will all know very shortly


----------



## Fortyneck

affe22 said:


> I heard it was killed with an RPG by a road hunter.


Wearing flip flops and an Obama 2012 shirt

:behindsof


----------



## Avid Sportsman

Fortyneck said:


> Wearing flip flops and an Obama 2012 shirt
> 
> :behindsof


:set1_rolf2::set1_applaud::set1_rolf2::set1_applaud:


----------



## ChasingCoyotes

affe22 said:


> I heard it was killed with an RPG by a road hunter.


Shucks probably blasted his rack to powder....O'well now back to normal life.


----------



## bigbucks170

checking for updates.....would like to see some live coverage on Skype ...any news...video


----------



## Treehugger98

Boys luv bowhunters, here in nc there is a bill to allow choice if weapon when the deer seasons open in 2014 for the different zones. If that happens nc will go to chit! I hope he is killed with what ever is legal and in season!


----------



## Junglekat

Boys,I like I said if he made it thru today,the old buck will skate thru the season.A brand new s u v is a magnet to a monster buck like this.I think the op has his work cut out for him.I hope he gets it.Big bucks get big for a reason.There is not world record behind ever tree.But there is a lot more big bucks that people think.Locating him and then getting the shot without messing up.Most times you mess up and do not know it.When you realize it is when season is over and you did not get him.


----------



## reaper159

Did he make it????????????


----------



## Delta180

dang I'm ancy we need an update!


----------



## electricg2

Boonerbrad said:


> I could care less about killing any game animal with a gun. And darn sure not a trophy. Too many guys as you can see from this thread are already salivating over what the buck is worth. I can tell you all one thing for certain. If I killed him it would be with archery equipment. That is strictly my opinion. The Hanson buck is proof anyone with a pair of boots and a gun can kill a world record. Is should be about the hunt not the kill. MY OPINION!!!!!!!!!!


Yes cause it would be much better if the guy that bought his camo, lic, and gun at walmart the night before gun season opened would kill him and represent the face of hunting packing it around. Take him how ever you can, and I mainly bowhunt 99%!


----------



## Rod Savini

Hope he is skinning him right now, admiring the rack and got some awesome pics!!!!


----------



## boonerbrad

saskguy said:


> This thread is hilarious...
> 
> Why would one need the Hanson buck to be "proof that any idiot with a gun and a pair of boots could kill a wr".. A guy could have just looked at the Jordan buck and said the same. Or maybe even the Lovstuen (sp? ) buck. Even though not wr's let's not forget the Breen buck out of Mn,..or the Wayne Bills buck out of IA, or maybe even that colossal illiinois typical that Brian Damery killed with a slug. This list is far too big to try and get all the "I'm better than someone who shoots a gun" thinkers on the site to consider.
> 
> APA,..if you wouldn't feel good about using a gun, then why would you? I don't get why oneone would do something in hunting that wouldn't make them feel good.
> 
> The poop in this thread is getting pretty thick. I hope the OP gets him. If not, I hope it's someone with a gun, someone with a job that doesn't allow him 3 weeks of sitting in stand during the rut, someone with 0 days off work a yr to hunt, someone who's world and extra finances more revolve around his/her family than his/her hunting. Why? because that's someone like me and it's clear that to be in the majority on this thread I need only to cheer for and support those that are only like myself.
> 
> I wish we had more bowhunters in my neck of the woods and I wish even more that they all would say, "I'd rather let him walk than kill him with a gun", b/c maybe then I'd be pulling out the old smokepole and dumping yet another buck for the wall that I could proudly admire for his monstrosity!! Or maybe I could say "it'd be shameful to kill him with a gun"..and let him walk, for someone else to kill later on. I know that'd be sure to make me sleep so much better at night because it'd feel so much better.
> 
> Good luck OP.


Sask if you want to quote me that is all well and fine but at LEAST get the quote right. It is still in black and white if you need to read it again. I did not say any "idiot" I said hunter. And I also said it was MY OPINION. Do you understand what that is? It is the same as what you typed. Your opinion. I don't live in WR country like you or the OP. And I have hunted and killed 221"s of bone on one buck. I have also hunted two others over 200"s one killed by a women hunting for the first time opening morning of gun season the other poached. Killing huge bucks with a gun takes no skill and in many cases NO investment in time or planning. For ME it is about the hunt not the kill. Again that is MY OPINION. Why do guys get their underwear all bunched up over someone giving "their own opinion"? I never said anything derogatory towards gun hunters other than I hate gun season. It is not fun to spend countless hours learning and planning and hunting trophy animals to see them whacked by someone that never put any effort into the harvest and has little respect for the animals they harvest. It happens all the time all over the world. I hope an archer kills this buck. But I don't wish any ill towards anyone that does kill him legally.


----------



## SamPotter

I love my bowhunting but would not hesitate to shoot this deer with any legal weapon. Is it legal to take a gun and a bow to the stand at the same time in OH? A chance at a deer like this one will never happen in 99.9999% of any of us AT member's lifetimes, so whomever gets that chance better make the best of it!


----------



## Matt2372

Wish we could get an update from the OP


----------



## reelaffair

saskguy said:


> This thread is hilarious...
> 
> Why would one need the Hanson buck to be "proof that any idiot with a gun and a pair of boots could kill a wr".. A guy could have just looked at the Jordan buck and said the same. Or maybe even the Lovstuen (sp? ) buck. Even though not wr's let's not forget the Breen buck out of Mn,..or the Wayne Bills buck out of IA, or maybe even that colossal illiinois typical that Brian Damery killed with a slug. This list is far too big to try and get all the "I'm better than someone who shoots a gun" thinkers on the site to consider.
> 
> APA,..if you wouldn't feel good about using a gun, then why would you? I don't get why oneone would do something in hunting that wouldn't make them feel good.
> 
> The poop in this thread is getting pretty thick. I hope the OP gets him. If not, I hope it's someone with a gun, someone with a job that doesn't allow him 3 weeks of sitting in stand during the rut, someone with 0 days off work a yr to hunt, someone who's world and extra finances more revolve around his/her family than his/her hunting. Why? because that's someone like me and it's clear that to be in the majority on this thread I need only to cheer for and support those that are only like myself.
> 
> I wish we had more bowhunters in my neck of the woods and I wish even more that they all would say, "I'd rather let him walk than kill him with a gun", b/c maybe then I'd be pulling out the old smokepole and dumping yet another buck for the wall that I could proudly admire for his monstrosity!! Or maybe I could say "it'd be shameful to kill him with a gun"..and let him walk, for someone else to kill later on. I know that'd be sure to make me sleep so much better at night because it'd feel so much better.
> 
> Good luck OP.


Couldn't have said it any better Saskguy +1,000,000


----------



## reelaffair

Boonerbrad said:


> Sask if you want to quote me that is all well and fine but at LEAST get the quote right. It is still in black and white if you need to read it again. I did not say any "idiot" I said hunter. And I also said it was MY OPINION. Do you understand what that is? It is the same as what you typed. Your opinion. I don't live in WR country like you or the OP. And I have hunted and killed 221"s of bone on one buck. I have also hunted two others over 200"s one killed by a women hunting for the first time opening morning of gun season the other poached. Killing huge bucks with a gun takes no skill and in many cases NO investment in time or planning. For ME it is about the hunt not the kill. Again that is MY OPINION. Why do guys get their underwear all bunched up over someone giving "their own opinion"? I never said anything derogatory towards gun hunters other than I hate gun season. It is not fun to spend countless hours learning and planning and hunting trophy animals to see them whacked by someone that never put any effort into the harvest and has little respect for the animals they harvest. It happens all the time all over the world. I hope an archer kills this buck. But I don't wish any ill towards anyone that does kill him legally.


Why do you say gun hunters don't put any time into their hunting and have little respect for the animals. I bowhunt, BP hunt and gun hunt, and i can betcha i put in as much time and have as much respect for the animals i harvest, as you do, just saying.........


----------



## saskguy

Booner, You're right. I screwed up the quote. I am man enough to admit that my bad, sorry.

You're also right that is sucks to hunt and pattern bucks (score irrelevant) that some Joe Blow kills on his only hunt of the yr and the show it little respect for what it was, a tremendous animal.

However, any dingbat can climb in a tree with a bow just as easily and have a ginormous buck walk by. They can also just as easily have no prior knowledge of it or anymore time invested than letting a dozen rips of walmart arrows from their bow once a year before going to the woods. Your perception of bow hunters having all the skill and gun hunters having none just simply doesn't make sense. It is completely relative to the individual and what they put into it. The weapon is simply the tool that is used at the culmination of it all, whether it is a 10 minute hunt or a five year quest. I've put way more time into some muzzleloader bucks than countless guys and their giant bow bucks..so what?

I won't argue with you, it is clear that it isn't worth it. I'll save my breath for the ensuing hundreds of miles I'll walk in snowshoes this winter, picking sheds out of knee deep or deeper snow. Maybe I'll find one off a buck to add to a many yrs collection of him and if the chips fall perfectly, maybe one day I'll kill him. I may do it with a bow or a gun, the weapon will have no factor in the time I put into it all, nor will it affect how I feel about the buck on my wall. Diff't strokes for diff't folks I guess.

P.S...it says you are from Illinois, don't act like you're not in big buck country too.


----------



## Junglekat

Escalade,first time hunter,sunami ,tornado,hurricane or mother nature will likely take this beast out.Once again,I do hope the op gets him.When they are like that.They do not act,or travel like the rest of the dinks or slickheads.Better hurry up it is a slim window and it is getting slimmer


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

If the OP don't get him I hope he dies of old age and nobody ever knows how his story ended, only the woods.


----------



## dspell20

Come on Chasen. Give us an update. What's the word


----------



## whaler

Yah, put that WR typical down and come type a 10 minute story on here! :wink:


----------



## jpd350

Come on bro we need an update. What's the story?


----------



## panick

Archery Talk rule #1 never post a giant buck ur hunting then not give daily updates.UR killing us.....


----------



## 6bloodychunks

^^^^^^yes i agree


im an update junkie myself lol


----------



## Dmorvant

Serious question

First of all I'm pretty sure I have read all of the comments on this thread but I may have missed something. 

A few guys have stated that this buck is 3.5-4.5 years old at the most. 

Why are there so many comments like "they don't get that big by being stupid" or "you won't catch a buck like that in the daylight"?

How is he any more experienced than any other 3.5 year old 150" deer?


----------



## Michigandr

He's not. I have 120" 3 1/2 year old that has not shown himself in daylight since 7/28.


----------



## whaler

Dmorvant said:


> How is he any more experienced than any other 3.5 year old 150" deer?


Cause hes got huge horns. 

Ever been at a nightclub and noticed the best looking girl there? She knows all the tricks.


----------



## Junglekat

Not hard to kill at all average deer LOL


----------



## Delta180

Boonerbrad, agree with Saskguys here.... you say you aren't being derogatory and yet your quote is "hunting with a gun takes no skill and often no investment/time or planning". Those words are exactly that, derogatory and incorrect. Several of best hunters I know are strictly gun hunters, many slip hunters...they glass/video deer all year and often eat tag soup, and man watching them hunt and some of their videos is awesome. For them it's also about the hunt, rarely about the kill. Sure bowhunting is generally more difficult to get a big deer, but it's not right or appropriate to use those words. your opinion otherwise will offend people as it did - but more importantly, it's incorrect.


----------



## Dmorvant

whaler said:


> Cause hes got huge horns.
> 
> Ever been at a nightclub and noticed the best looking girl there? She knows all the tricks.


I understand he's more admirable than most but of it was a 150" deer that most people would shoot those comments wouldn't be made. You think he learned anymore in that year or two that another shooter buck wouldn't?


----------



## Michigandr

whaler said:


> Cause hes got huge horns.
> 
> Ever been at a nightclub and noticed the best looking girl there? She knows all the tricks.


That's funny right there!


----------



## LewEdensJr

This talk is killing me. Where is the op. He needs to post updates. He has thousands on the edge of their seat and prob loving it.


----------



## East Aurora

I heard he hit him with a Rage Hypodermic earlier this afternoon....absolutely smoked him...and then didn't really have good blood after the first 100 yards. Don't know what happened...he hit him absolutely perfect too?? 

Don't worry...there will soon be a post asking for tracking advice.


----------



## ridgerunner1

I JUST SHOT THIS BUCK!!!about 2:54 p.m, i had just climber in my tree and hadn't even raised my bow up yet. Looked up and here came 2 does and a deer behind them with its nose to the ground, i pulled up my bow super quick and knocked a arrow drew back and he stopped perfect at 30 yards swack perfect shot and he was dead within sight, i didnt have time to be exited before the shot but i about fell out of the tree when i seen him drop i walked up to him and OMG!!! I had seen this deer all week on here and about crapped my pants, i had never been so pumped in my life, Then my alarm went off and i woke up!!


----------



## TheCamoGhost

People get lucky hunting with bows and guns. People put in time and effort with bows and guns. Labeling all people who hunt with either method the same, is foolish. I hope the OP killed the deer with whatever he grabbed as he headed to stand. Bow would be great, just to see the WR (if it is) taken with a bow. But I'd be stoked for him if he shot it with a gun too (even though I don't own a rifle)... Ghost


----------



## nvarcher1

LewEdensJr said:


> This talk is killing me. Where is the op. He needs to post updates. He has thousands on the edge of their seat and prob loving it.


Yep I'll bet he is just watching this watching this thread and laughing at all of us, while looking at his new world record!


----------



## whaler

anyway.... 

update...update...update..


----------



## APAsuphan

Boy some of you guys are easy to rile up. I'll admit my view on gun hunters is skewed as most of the guys around me that gun hunt are slobs and all they put into it is the gas money. Those guys have definitely pushed me to becoming a bow only guy, plus I just get way more enjoyment out of shooting one with a bow. Reason I said I wouldn't feel good bad about it is because I know a deer like that would force me to hunt shotgun season where I can't carry a bow and it would feel like cheating to me. I'm not too proud to admit that the money alone would be the driving force in me picking up the gun.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Nice buck man...


----------



## John 501

I would like to see an update! I would guess once picture hit the net. The pressure that this piece of property received he will live to make it another season. They don't get that big being stupid. People do crazy things over a deer of this calibur, once posted someone of someone knows where he hunts and they are trying to figure out away to kill it just as hard as Op is. If this would have been my camera, this pic would have never been shared. I wish him luck.


----------



## jpd350

The op hasn't logged on AT since yesterday.


----------



## LewEdensJr

That buck was killed today. Prob why he isn't responding


----------



## Matt2372

LewEdensJr said:


> That buck was killed today. Prob why he isn't responding


was thinking same thing he has usually posted by now i hope he got him!!


----------



## Delta180

are folks like LewEdens just messing? Cuz they are getting my goat! I want to hear/see some hard evidence! dadgumit. ha.


----------



## mvestal30

I have been reading this thread since day one and wish the op luck. Just my .02 but this is a trophy deer no matter the weapon used. I hunt with a bow, ml, and rifle. I have deer mounted from each. I dont feel I put in any less effort on any deer because of the tool used to take them. I hold each one just as much of a trophy. I dont have the greatest hunting property, but I put in the time to scout and place stands for the best shot opportunities. The surrounding farms blast away which adds on to the degree of difficulty. A trophy is in the eyes of the hunter. Not the 1000s on here or your friends or anyone else. The deer is magnificent and will be no matter how he is taken. I could care less what any deer is killed with. If its a trophy to you it really doesn't matter what everyone else thinks. Your deer, your story, your weapon of choice. I wish you all luck in your hunts.


----------



## ONbuckhunter

mvestal30 said:


> I have been reading this thread since day one and wish the op luck. Just my .02 but this is a trophy deer no matter the weapon used. I hunt with a bow, ml, and rifle. I have deer mounted from each. I dont feel I put in any less effort on any deer because of the tool used to take them. I hold each one just as much of a trophy. I dont have the greatest hunting property, but I put in the time to scout and place stands for the best shot opportunities. The surrounding farms blast away which adds on to the degree of difficulty. A trophy is in the eyes of the hunter. Not the 1000s on here or your friends or anyone else. The deer is magnificent and will be no matter how he is taken. I could care less what any deer is killed with. If its a trophy to you it really doesn't matter what everyone else thinks. Your deer, your story, your weapon of choice. I wish you all luck in your hunts.


Very well said. Exactly how I feel except you wrote it way better than I could. Cheers.


----------



## 13third

What a dandy buck. Blows my mind to think some guys think harvesting and animal with a modern weapon would make it a lesser trophy. I personally think that Chasin should be busy making himself a spear out of a birch sapling and fashioning a head from slate and tying it to the spear shaft with sinew. Definitely taking this magnificent creature with anything other than a spear should never even be thought of. Shame on you guys.


----------



## mathews_rage

I'm thinking the OP is regretting his decision of posting this on AT before his hands are on this buck. He is probably feeling committed to giving us daily updates. My guess this will go 100+ pages.


----------



## Big Country

mathews_rage said:


> I'm thinking the OP is regretting his decision of posting this on AT before his hands are on this buck. He is probably feeling committed to giving us daily updates. My guess this will go 100+ pages.


It is a miracle he has time to even visit here. I have never in my 41 years of hunting(alot)run into a buck of this caliber, but I have chased bucks in the 190 range on a few occasions. It leaves a guy both physically and mentally drained after a couple weeks of hunting dark to dark.


----------



## fate_flinger

Big Country said:


> It is a miracle he has time to even visit here. I have never in my 41 years of hunting(alot)run into a buck of this caliber, but I have chased bucks in the 190 range on a few occasions. It leaves a guy both physically and mentally drained after a couple weeks of hunting dark to dark.


That's me. BUT in my case its for a 130" buck lol.


----------



## ohiobooners

Man oh man this buck has gone A LOT farther than I thought.  haha


----------



## yellodog

i hunted trumbull co today. i don't think i saw him there...


----------



## HOYT5MAN

Tell me he is headed North to Michigan.


----------



## Big Country

fate_flinger said:


> That's me. BUT in my case its for a 130" buck lol.


A 130" buck in some parts of the country is the same thing as a 190" buck in others. Regardless of the end number, the strain is the same.


----------



## Dvan

Someone's cousin did a bad job of photo shopping the ops first pic. Bad job outta you!


----------



## seiowabow

ohiobooners said:


> Man oh man this buck has gone A LOT farther than I thought.  haha


Pike co huh? Maybe he will keep moving west


----------



## stillern

????


----------



## ohiobooners

seiowabow said:


> Pike co huh? Maybe he will keep moving west


That right there is how I knew it was BS.


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

Hmm who's this guy claiming he knows this buck?? Lol pike co?? Maybe I need to start hunting him there?


----------



## snoman4

Chasenwhitetail said:


> Hmm who's this guy claiming he knows this buck?? Lol pike co?? Maybe I need to start hunting him there?


Update brother we have been waiting on you all day...lol


----------



## ohiobooners

Chasenwhitetail said:


> Hmm who's this guy claiming he knows this buck?? Lol pike co?? Maybe I need to start hunting him there?


No wonder you haven't seen him!!


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

ohiobooners said:


> No wonder you haven't seen him!!


That's what I'm sayin man lol I figured this deer would be everyone's cuzzins brothers uncle dads deer before it was over with haha


----------



## Chasenwhitetail




----------



## hooiserarcher

ohiobooners said:


> Man oh man this buck has gone A LOT farther than I thought.  haha


Lol I seen you light him up on there!! " no, u swear my cousin got the pic, and my mom seen it too."


----------



## Delta180

ChasenWhitetail! lol. we want to go to bed eventually, what's the report. haha. hope y'all are getting close!


----------



## hooiserarcher

Chasenwhitetail said:


>


I swear I wouldn't sleep.


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

Nuttin man Slow! Slow from looks of it he escaped to pike co haha


----------



## Alpha Burnt

My gosh! the beam length on the left antler has to be close to 30 inches


----------



## J.Mc.

Chasenwhitetail said:


> Nuttin man Slow! Slow from looks of it he escaped to pike co haha


LMAO! His mom said she's gonna kill it and you're S.O.L.


----------



## fowl_natured

I know he's a possible contender to the world title but he isn't as "clean" racked as the Hanson buck. Does anyone think his extra trash will cause to many deductions? I know its not a lot of deductions but......

I hope you boys put him down soon so we can find out


----------



## mathews_rage

How do you sleep at night? lol


----------



## Alpha Burnt

Alpha Burnt said:


> My gosh! the beam length on the left antler has to be close to 30 inches


I take that back, much longer. Look at this one, http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1170125


----------



## reaper159

After the last pic I doubt he'll knock of Hanson.....too much trash. Deer is still a legend in my eyes though.


----------



## ohiobooners

hooiserarcher said:


> Lol I seen you light him up on there!! " no, u swear my cousin got the pic, and my mom seen it too."


Hahaha he's sure it's the one his mom saw!! Lol


----------



## J.Mc.

fowl_natured said:


> I know he's a possible contender to the world title but he isn't as "clean" racked as the Hanson buck. Does anyone think his extra trash will cause to many deductions? I know its not a lot of deductions but......
> 
> I hope you boys put him down soon so we can find out


The OP can just keep a hammer handy and when he knocks him down he can just break a few of those abnormals off before anyone sees him. Just tell em he must've broke them off fighting, LOL


----------



## panick

Ha ha,thought he was going down today.Just as i thought that big for a reason..


----------



## fowl_natured

j.mc. said:


> the op can just keep a hammer handy and when he knocks him down he can just break a few of those abnormals off before anyone sees him. Just tell em he must've broke them off fighting, lol


lol!!!


----------



## Alpha Burnt

This is a piece from North American Whitetail titled "Greatest Typical Ever?" (see http://www.northamericanwhitetail.com/2010/09/22/trophybucks_naw_aa902thegeneral/ ). With the exception of mass, the OP pics of this buck shows he is a definite contender...


----------



## nhns4

ohiobooners said:


> Hahaha he's sure it's the one his mom saw!! Lol


Lmao. Well I went ahead and posted that same pic UNcropped on the page for the dude who's hole family has seen the deer lol


----------



## MiracleSix

Man he made it through southern Indiana without me seeing him? I think I might of seen him stop by bass pro shops in Clarksville, Indiana! Lol. Good luck guys, glad your not as stressed as some would be !


----------



## FoodPlotter1

All I know is, The facebook thread is f-ing hilarious!!!


----------



## seiowabow

FoodPlotter1 said:


> All I know is, The facebook thread is f-ing hilarious!!!


It is epic. He is still back pedaling!


----------



## nhns4

FoodPlotter1 said:


> All I know is, The facebook thread is f-ing hilarious!!!


Yes yes it is.


----------



## Dvan

Lol he has a brother!


----------



## nhns4

Dvan said:


> Lol he has a brother!


Lmao


----------



## ORAaronB

Well.......

Either someone kill him already...or paint a red nose on him and call santa.....OR..I'm gona start sending texts out of THIS buck that I've got on trail cam HERE IN OREGON!!!!


And just for record, the dinky rat like Columbia Whitetails we have here locally....if you took 4 or 5 mature bucks, added some duct tape, bailing wire some glue, might add up to that one collectively!


----------



## robampton

OK, after reading the facebook thing I have a question. I assume Booner is Chad? But on the facebook thread, the guy Chad says that "he knows the guy that got him". Did he mean the pic? Or is this deer dead? Anybody have any info?


----------



## nhns4

Darn its gone now. Well that was fun.


----------



## Dvan

My kids are loosing their minds! Thanks Lol!!


----------



## inline6power

I am adam ross by the way lol. The Facebook thread is epic. I couldn't help my self. There are some winners on there. Buck seems to still be alive


----------



## jamesbalog

FoodPlotter1 said:


> All I know is, The facebook thread is f-ing hilarious!!!


its out of control

OP: kill this buck tomorrow morning for all of us, please.


----------



## QS34Reaper

Dude blocked Ohiobooners for calling him incest!!!

:icon_1_lol: 

Poor obooners....some one get him a tissue! That dude on FB is a clown. Hilarious!!

Way to set him straight y'all!!!! We should all flag the pic and FB would take it down. Blahahahaha!


----------



## nhns4

QS34Reaper said:


> Dude blocked Ohiobooners for calling him incest!!!
> 
> :icon_1_lol:
> 
> Poor obooners....some one get him a tissue! That dude on FB is a clown. Hilarious!!
> 
> Way to set him straight y'all!!!! We should all flag the pic and FB would take it down. Blahahahaha!


I got blocked too. Darn


----------



## QS34Reaper

nhns4 said:


> I got blocked too. Darn


Did you really? Maybe it was you who called him incest! I was having a hard time following it all. Lol


----------



## inline6power

Hahahahahahahahsh I am still going strong lol. His com back to the incest was I have a wife and a baby on the way. How could I be incest lol


----------



## mvestal30

inline6power said:


> I am adam ross by the way lol. The Facebook thread is epic. I couldn't help my self. There are some winners on there. Buck seems to still be alive


You got ole roy back pedaling now. Lol.


----------



## seiowabow

Inline i'm with you buddy. We are discussing poaching at the moment. Lol


----------



## inline6power

That Damn josh Roy is a ignorant guy.


----------



## seiowabow

Ya think??


----------



## inline6power

This has to be the most epic Facebook and at thread I have ever been in lmao. This is just plain awesome all around lol


----------



## nhns4

QS34Reaper said:


> Did you really? Maybe it was you who called him incest! I was having a hard time following it all. Lol


I asked if his mother was his sister.


----------



## mvestal30

I think he may be the other cousin's sister's mom's nephew in law.


----------



## inline6power

Lmao


----------



## inline6power

Ok I am going to bed. That was to much fun for one night. You guys have a good one and OP good luck tomorrow if you haven't put him down yet. Anxiously waiting for more pics


----------



## mvestal30

Gang up on ole josh roy A?


----------



## wvbowhunter.

sumone post a link to the facebook thread i just hopped back on this thread and im lost.. haha 

thanks in advance..


----------



## QS34Reaper

Go on FB and search Deer & Deer Hunting....scroll down, second pic, read all 300 plus comments. Hilarious


----------



## inline6power

mvestal30 said:


> Gang up on ole josh roy A?


Lmao. Took me awhile but he finally admitted he had no clue lol


----------



## treestandnappin

go to "deer and deer hunting" page. 1st thing you'll see is OPs pick. Some guy said it's on his uncles land. It's a mess. Haha


----------



## Rod Savini

Wish I had a FB to read the comments, sounds like it was an epic conversation to say the least.


----------



## reaper159

This epic thread now has epic side threads!!!!


----------



## Bayou1535

Maybe, I'm wrong but the pics I've personally seen of this buck or twin are far from pike co., really far. I seen a pic from a homeowner that was taking from his house window. Probably wrong but I hope I see him this week or the twin.


----------



## Borgy76

Whew finally made it to the end of the thread since last thursday, now to find out I have to start over again on fb


----------



## bojangles808

pretty sure i saw this buck last night...:wink:


----------



## bucky10pt

Borgy76 said:


> Whew finally made it to the end of the thread since last thursday, now to find out I have to start over again on fb


I agree. Lets just hope story has a happy ending. Not incest! Lol. Killem op


----------



## tankdogg60

I have somewhat been following this post and now I see its all over facebook as well. So is this thread legit and the op really has this buck on cam? Or is this a bigfoot story that no one knows the real truth? I'm guessing this is the real story on here, as there's plenty of different trail cam pics and facebook is screen shots of these pics. If this is real, I dang sure know my best friends wouldn't even know about it until he was dead, much less the whole hunting community. I've been in the industry a while and it's a heck of a lot closer than some may think. A world class animal is definitely not something to flaunt around.


----------



## SamPotter

Anyone have a link to the FB thread?


----------



## WVohioFAN

SamPotter said:


> Anyone have a link to the FB thread?


Type "deer and deer hunting" in your FB search browser. The thread is on that page.


----------



## floridacrackr

Wow, i didnt know they totaled 3 trucks and shot the hanson buck at night....It's amazing what some people will put on FB and it's astonishing how many people will believe it! Some of ya'lls comments were absolutely hilarious.


----------



## boovan

Here y'all go guys 

LINK TO FACEBOOK PIC


----------



## ohiobooners

robampton said:


> OK, after reading the facebook thing I have a question. I assume Booner is Chad? But on the facebook thread, the guy Chad says that "he knows the guy that got him". Did he mean the pic? Or is this deer dead? Anybody have any info?


I was meaning the guy that got the pictures, not shot him.


----------



## ohiobooners

QS34Reaper said:


> Dude blocked Ohiobooners for calling him incest!!!
> 
> :icon_1_lol:
> 
> Poor obooners....some one get him a tissue! That dude on FB is a clown. Hilarious!!
> 
> Way to set him straight y'all!!!! We should all flag the pic and FB would take it down. Blahahahaha!


Im not the one that called him that. I just kept telling him that the deer wasn't on his cousin's trail cam. This story is as old as trail cams and the internet. We all know how many bucks get shot in 2005 but live again every year when they are reshot in someone elses back yard. blah blah


----------



## QS34Reaper

ohiobooners said:


> Im not the one that called him that. I just kept telling him that the deer wasn't on his cousin's trail cam. This story is as old as trail cams and the internet. We all know how many bucks get shot in 2005 but live again every year when they are reshot in someone elses back yard. blah blah


Yeah I figured it out as I went back and read all the comments on FB. Another AT member "insinuated" he was inbred due to incest. There were so many of us on there commenting it was hard to keep track. We hammered that poor guy. Bet he regrets posting that pic! Lol....anyway, my bad for saying it was you. Don't want to damage your character in anyway. Even if it was you it still woulda been funny!! Lol


----------



## ohiobooners

QS34Reaper said:


> Yeah I figured it out as I went back and read all the comments on FB. Another AT member "insinuated" he was inbred due to incest. There were so many of us on there commenting it was hard to keep track. We hammered that poor guy. Bet he regrets posting that pic! Lol....anyway, my bad for saying it was you. Don't want to damage your character in anyway. Even if it was you it still woulda been funny!! Lol


I have got 13 friend requests from that thread. haha. Hopefully that thing is deleted soon, I am tired of the updates haha


----------



## dspell20

If it wasn't the credibility of ohiobooners I would be skeptical of this entire thread. Knowing that he has seen this buck has me believe that it walks the woods of Ohio


----------



## JSI KODIAK

ohiobooners said:


> I have got 13 friend requests from that thread. haha. Hopefully that thing is deleted soon, I am tired of the updates haha


One of them is me!


----------



## ohiobooners

dspell20 said:


> If it wasn't the credibility of ohiobooners I would be skeptical of this entire thread. Knowing that he has seen this buck has me believe that it walks the woods of Ohio


I, of course, wont tell everyone where the deer originally showed up out of respect for the little remaining privacy for the OP but I can assure you he is in Ohio. I watched him from 500 yards away with a spotting scope all summer. If you go back thru all my posts you never see me post trail cam pics of any deer. Two reasons. First, I don't run that many cameras so I don't intrude of the deer's home turf and secondly because I like scouting from far away much more.

I don't have any trail cam pics of this deer, not a one. I actually have very very few pics of any of the big bucks Ive shot. Just like with this buck the rut took him far from home. I am 100% sure its him though. Over a 2 month period I watched him probably 25 different times. I really really hope the OP puts him down so I can finally know what he scores.


----------



## JSI KODIAK

dspell20 said:


> If it wasn't the credibility of ohiobooners I would be skeptical of this entire thread. Knowing that he has seen this buck has me believe that it walks the woods of Ohio


No doubt his confirmation of actually watching this deer over the summer helped the credibility of the op of this thread and his pics!


----------



## ohiobooners

JSI KODIAK said:


> One of them is me!


Pleasure to meet you, haha


----------



## mvestal30

Fact is the boy took his cousin's story hook line and sinker. Got called out and then couldn't cover his tracks. People will believe anything. Can you imagine the money changing hands with "I have this buck on my place, wanna hunt him?" But this cat has proof his mom has seen him too. So has his baby that's on the way. Booners ran like a bull through a china shop on the boy. I'm hoping the OP lays this deer down. I feel like the deer has found a spot to lay low with all the lead flying. In my experience every deer makes a mistake at some point, you just have to be there to capitalize. Put in the time, be mentally prepared, don't rush it, and it will happen. Sounds like the OP has a plan and is on the right track. Good luck.


----------



## JSI KODIAK

ohiobooners said:


> I, of course, wont tell everyone where the deer originally showed up out of respect for the little remaining privacy for the OP but I can assure you he is in Ohio. I watched him from 500 yards away with a spotting scope all summer. If you go back thru all my posts you never see me post trail cam pics of any deer. Two reasons. First, I don't run that many cameras so I don't intrude of the deer's home turf and secondly because I like scouting from far away much more.
> 
> I don't have any trail cam pics of this deer, not a one. I actually have very very few pics of any of the big bucks Ive shot. Just like with this buck the rut took him far from home. I am 100% sure its him though. Over a 2 month period I watched him probably 25 different times. I really really hope the OP puts him down so I can finally know what he scores.


So do you think he was still on the farm you were watching him on over the summer when Ohio's Bow Season opened? It doesn't sound like you pressured him out of there? If the op doesn't get him or somebody else, he may come back to his home range?


----------



## mvestal30

ohiobooners said:


> I have got 13 friend requests from that thread. haha. Hopefully that thing is deleted soon, I am tired of the updates haha


LOL. I'm one as well.


----------



## boovan

ohiobooners said:


> I have got 13 friend requests from that thread. haha. Hopefully that thing is deleted soon, I am tired of the updates haha


HAHA, I'd be one of them.


----------



## JSI KODIAK

ohiobooners said:


> Pleasure to meet you, haha


lol A pleasure meeting you! Love following your posts on here. Trying to learn all I can! You can tell who I am from my initials on my login name here.


----------



## ohiobooners

JSI KODIAK said:


> So do you think he was still on the farm you were watching him on over the summer when Ohio's Bow Season opened? It doesn't sound like you pressured him out of there? If the op doesn't get him or somebody else, he may come back to his home range?


I last saw the deer in late Sept so I have no idea. I was convinced he was either dead or long gone. Turns out long gone was right. I only ever said that I was watching a "special deer" but never have much in the way of details so I have NO REASON to doubt the OP's story. He and I have spoken and he seems to be a great guy that just wanted to share a world class deer with everyone. I don't think I pressured him at all, I am anal about that kind of thing. My best guess is he slowly left town. I know him well and I know 99% of his movement is at night. Even during the rut he seems to move at night. Even the scouting encounters of him were borderline at dusk. He isn't all that old but hes got the game figured out.


----------



## panick

^^^Thus the reason he may live another season.


----------



## JSI KODIAK

ohiobooners said:


> I last saw the deer in late Sept so I have no idea. I was convinced he was either dead or long gone. Turns out long gone was right. I only ever said that I was watching a "special deer" but never have much in the way of details so I have NO REASON to doubt the OP's story. He and I have spoken and he seems to be a great guy that just wanted to share a world class deer with everyone. I don't think I pressured him at all, I am anal about that kind of thing. My best guess is he slowly left town. I know him well and I know 99% of his movement is at night. Even during the rut he seems to move at night. Ever the scouting encounters of him were borderline at dusk. He isn't all that old but hes got the game figured out.


Makes sense.


----------



## archer0545

Bookmark so I know where in the hell to pick up for updates. This thread is EPIC!


----------



## RSTV

treestandnappin said:


> go to "deer and deer hunting" page. 1st thing you'll see is OPs pick. Some guy said it's on his uncles land. It's a mess. Haha


THere is a guy on facebook, OWEN MILLER, pretending this buck is on his place as well. Unreal the lengths people goto for attention.


----------



## Elite fanboy

RSTV said:


> THere is a guy on facebook, OWEN MILLER, pretending this buck is on his place as well. Unreal the lengths people goto for attention.


I know...unreal! Wanna see a trail can pic from my place in the Catskills? Hahaha!!!!!!!


----------



## Field Ready

Facebook classic!


----------



## QS34Reaper

RSTV said:


> THere is a guy on facebook, OWEN MILLER, pretending this buck is on his place as well. Unreal the lengths people goto for attention.


On the deer and deer hunting page? Or on his own page?


----------



## floridacrackr

boovan said:


> HAHA, I'd be one of them.


yeah, i joined the bromance club too...lol


----------



## bsites9

so what did I miss? This deer get shot or what?


----------



## ohiobooners

floridacrackr said:


> yeah, i joined the bromance club too...lol


Haha nothing wrong with some new hunting buds


----------



## QS34Reaper

Y'all are really missing out on some douchebags on FB!!

Funny chit like dis!!

"Funny stuff... I want in... lol... this buck lived on my farm for last few years before he went to the other dewds... seems he's left the other dewds and is now on yet another's dewds.... for u clowns making these stupid claims.... put up or shut up... none of u know squat about this deer nor have u ever laid eyes on it.... quit pretending like u have.... unless u got proof ur a bunch a wannabe blowhards looking to attach urself to something..."


----------



## fate_flinger

This booner love fest is making me a little nauseous....and uncomfortable.


----------



## ohiobooners

fate_flinger said:


> This booner love fest is making me a little nauseous....and uncomfortable.


Pretty sure it's a love fest for the deer, not yours truly


----------



## fate_flinger

ohiobooners said:


> Pretty sure it's a love fest for the deer, not yours truly


I don't know....have you always had this problem with internet stalkers? Kreeepy! Lol


----------



## robampton

Elite fanboy said:


> I know...unreal! Wanna see a trail can pic from my place in the Catskills? Hahaha!!!!!!!


This goes to show all you guys on AT dont know what you think you know. You keep saying there isnt 200 inch deer around every corner, but now we know there is


----------



## ohiobooners

fate_flinger said:


> I don't know....have you always had this problem with internet stalkers? Kreeepy! Lol


Haha deactivating FB now! Haha jk


----------



## mvestal30

I just want the breeding pair that have apparently thrown off more than a handful of identical bucks on my place. I could shoot 3 a year and let another 3 walk for the next season. To think of it you could please everyone, shoot one with a bow, ml, and rifle. I'm just waiting on the OP to kill it so then they can photoshop their face over his. I'll have to catch up on the facebook crowd when I get home for work.


----------



## APAsuphan

ohiobooners said:


> I have got 13 friend requests from that thread. haha. Hopefully that thing is deleted soon, I am tired of the updates haha


Haha sorry man


----------



## ohiobooners

APAsuphan said:


> Haha sorry man


Haha no problem. I enjoy meeting other hunting nuts


----------



## TrophyChaser

RSTV said:


> THere is a guy on facebook, OWEN MILLER, pretending this buck is on his place as well. Unreal the lengths people goto for attention.


The Owen Miller guy never said he had him on his land your must of read wrong.


----------



## Fortyneck

I'm not on FB so I don't really care what's happening there, not trying to insult anyone but all this FB chatter is starting to detract from this


----------



## Jack The Ripper

TrophyChaser said:


> The Owen Miller guy never said he had him on his land your must of read wrong.


Hello Owen


----------



## inline6power

Jack The Ripper said:


> Hello Owen


was just thinking the same thing lol


----------



## RSTV

QS34Reaper said:


> On the deer and deer hunting page? Or on his own page?


On his own page. Had a ton of comments last I checked.


----------



## seiowabow

I still haven't figured out who is who on FB. I must be a little slow


----------



## jpd350

TrophyChaser said:


> The Owen Miller guy never said he had him on his land your must of read wrong.


Nice of you to join us Owen


----------



## pbuck

ohiobooners said:


> Pretty sure it's a love fest for the deer, not yours truly


Au contraire mon ami.


----------



## electricg2

Bookmark


----------



## hooiserarcher

ohiobooners said:


> I have got 13 friend requests from that thread. haha. Hopefully that thing is deleted soon, I am tired of the updates haha


Yep. Thanks for the add. Lol!! That was a lot of fun. I added an update earlier myself.


----------



## hooiserarcher

Fortyneck said:


> I'm not on FB so I don't really care what's happening there, not trying to insult anyone but all this FB chatter is starting to detract from this


No way, it just adds another element to an already epic thread.


----------



## kiaelite

Any chance Matt Smith is the cousin of the OP on this thread? Waaay back on page 3 the FB image appeared and on pg 13 he said his brother posted it on FB. Same image as Matt Smith image.

Just fuel for the fire.


----------



## ohiobooners

pbuck said:


> Au contraire mon ami.


haha my brother from another mother!


----------



## kiaelite

Think about that turn of events. The deer is still in Pike County. MUCH closer to where OhioBooners watched him all those nights. Matt Smiths cousin was right. The OP here didn't do anything wrong other than tell OhioBooner a different location. The OP here did also say it was a family farm. (Matt smiths uncles land) Starting to get interesting


----------



## fate_flinger

kiaelite said:


> Any chance Matt Smith is the cousin of the OP on this thread? Waaay back on page 3 the FB image appeared and on pg 13 he said his brother posted it on FB. Same image as Matt Smith image.
> 
> Just fuel for the fire.


"Look away.....pay no attention to that man behind the curtain."


----------



## fate_flinger

kiaelite said:


> Think about that turn of events. The deer is still in Pike County. MUCH closer to where OhioBooners watched him all those nights. Matt Smiths cousin was right. The OP here didn't do anything wrong other than tell OhioBooner a different location. The OP here did also say it was a family farm. (Matt smiths uncles land) Starting to get interesting


I said look away! Lol


----------



## JSI KODIAK

kiaelite said:


> Think about that turn of events. The deer is still in Pike County. MUCH closer to where OhioBooners watched him all those nights. Matt Smiths cousin was right. The OP here didn't do anything wrong other than tell OhioBooner a different location. The OP here did also say it was a family farm. (Matt smiths uncles land) Starting to get interesting


----------



## kiaelite

fate_flinger said:


> I said look away! Lol


 in too deep now!


----------



## ohiobooners

kiaelite said:


> Think about that turn of events. The deer is still in Pike County. MUCH closer to where OhioBooners watched him all those nights. Matt Smiths cousin was right. The OP here didn't do anything wrong other than tell OhioBooner a different location. The OP here did also say it was a family farm. (Matt smiths uncles land) Starting to get interesting


The OP did me a huge favor. I could have spent all season looking for a deer that was nowhere near me. I really want to see the OP get this giant on the ground


----------



## CarpCommander

kiaelite said:


> Think about that turn of events. The deer is still in Pike County. MUCH closer to where OhioBooners watched him all those nights. Matt Smiths cousin was right. The OP here didn't do anything wrong other than tell OhioBooner a different location. The OP here did also say it was a family farm. (Matt smiths uncles land) Starting to get interesting


Indeed.

This is why people just keep stuff like this to themselves...it doesn't sound too difficult to zero in on this bucks core area with all of this chatter.


----------



## BP1992

Just figured I'd get me a post in on this legendary thread.


----------



## CarpCommander

At any rate-someone just needs to kill this thing.


----------



## Monic

I still can't understand why you guys aren't hunting ? If I lived anywhere within 15 miles of this deer I wouldn't be on here chattering!!!


----------



## fate_flinger

kiaelite said:


> in too deep now!


Way to go Dorothy...


----------



## ahawk19

BP1992 said:


> Just figured I'd get me a post in on this legendary thread.


Right there with you.


----------



## kiaelite

ohiobooners said:


> The OP did me a huge favor. I could have spent all season looking for a deer that was nowhere near me. I really want to see the OP get this giant on the ground


I am the first person to trust anyone but what if he is doing you a disservice making sure you aren't out there competing with him?


----------



## kilby91

In for updates....


----------



## day walker

I have been bird doggin' this thread several times a day....actually more than I care to admit. The anticipation is killing me. I am new to AT. Can one of you bromancers confirm the meaning of OP? Original Poster like OG??? If so, I hope the OP is filming or keeping a good journal...I cannot wait to hear the final story. I hope he or at least someone on AT tags it. 

I am just grateful he posted the trail cam photos. I am self employed so I would probably end up bankrupt and divorced if that OG (deer) showed up on my property.


----------



## ohiobooners

kiaelite said:


> I am the first person to trust anyone but what if he is doing you a disservice making sure you aren't out there competing with him?


He had no idea I knew anything about the deer when he posted it. I actually asked him a few questions first. Im out of the running to kill this big boy so Im hoping he knocks him down.


----------



## BP1992

day walker said:


> I have been bird doggin' this thread several times a day....actually more than I care to admit. The anticipation is killing me. I am new to AT. Can one of you bromancers confirm the meaning of OP? Original Poster like OG??? If so, I hope the OP is filming or keeping a good journal...I cannot wait to hear the final story. I hope he or at least someone on AT tags it.
> 
> I am just grateful he posted the trail cam photos. I am self employed so I would probably end up bankrupt and divorced if that OG (deer) showed up on my property.


OP means original poster (the guy that started the thread).


----------



## day walker

BP1992 said:


> OP means original poster (the guy that started the thread).


Thank you for confirming BP. 
He deserves it for sharing and having the stones to post that beast for me to dream about.


----------



## kiaelite

ohiobooners said:


> He had no idea I knew anything about the deer when he posted it. I actually asked him a few questions first. Im out of the running to kill this big boy so Im hoping he knocks him down.


I know that if I found out you knew the buck, and I was getting pictures of him I certainly wouldn't tell you that I was on the other end of the section from you, but to each their own. If you trust him, i can only respect that.

Good luck to all involved.


----------



## crank78

Lol trust over a deer is like a fisherman telling you where he keeps catching huge bass every tourney. Always the opposite direction. I would say the guy on fb probably is his cousin.


----------



## sleeperls

kiaelite said:


> I know that if I found out you knew the buck, and I was getting pictures of him I certainly wouldn't tell you that I was on the other end of the section from you, but to each their own. If you trust him, i can only respect that.
> 
> Good luck to all involved.


Thats why i like my neighbor. We share everything, and its helped us both put good deer on the ground. Sometimes selfishness hinders success.


----------



## ohiobooners

kiaelite said:


> I know that if I found out you knew the buck, and I was getting pictures of him I certainly wouldn't tell you that I was on the other end of the section from you, but to each their own. If you trust him, i can only respect that.
> 
> Good luck to all involved.


I didn't tell him and he didn't tell me exact locations. The deer has gone a pretty good ways. I just got in contact with him because I had a good feeling for the deer's habits and thought if I could share that with him it might help him close the deal on the buck.


----------



## ironworker172

Someone help me out if any scorers have weighed in on this buck. I probably missed it somewhere in the middle. I would like nothing better than to see Milo knocked off his throne but I am thinking his right side could be a little weak to get it done. When I get time I will read back through he 48 pages of comments. 

Thanks guys! And of course I am joining all the well wishers and say best of luck putting this monster in the book!


----------



## kiaelite

ohiobooners said:


> I didn't tell him and he didn't tell me exact locations. The deer has gone a pretty good ways. I just got in contact with him because I had a good feeling for the deer's habits and thought if I could share that with him it might help him close the deal on the buck.


I hope he does too! I hope we aren't all losing sleep for nothing! You are a good man, and a great hunter! I wish there were more people in the woods/world such as yourself. We could all breath a little easier and be more successful in and out of the woods.


----------



## Saddleshooter

Wow....


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

Lol I think everyone is thinking to much haha


----------



## tackscall

ohiobooners said:


> He had no idea I knew anything about the deer when he posted it. I actually asked him a few questions first. Im out of the running to kill this big boy so Im hoping he knocks him down.


Wouldn't it make sense that he will end up back on your place after this rut sex romp he embarked on? Provided he lives. Don't bucks return to their core area after they wander off during rut?


----------



## Jack The Ripper

tackscall said:


> Wouldn't it make sense that he will end up back on your place after this rut sex romp he embarked on? Provided he lives. Don't bucks return to their core area after they wander off during rut?


Not always


----------



## JellicoCreek

Just want to be a part of the most awesome thread I have ever seen on this site.


----------



## SamPotter

Jack The Ripper said:


> Not always


But then again, sometimes they do...


----------



## hoosiermathews

Chasenwhitetail said:


> Lol I think everyone is thinking to much haha


Amen to that. All the while this buck is just thinking of breeding or surviving. And you're probably strategizing and waiting. Good luck and try not let this internet stuff distract you from your hunt; although I've got a feeling it has.


----------



## Ned250

Chasenwhitetail said:


> Lol I think everyone is thinking to much haha


Whatever you say, cousin Smith.


----------



## SamPotter

ironworker172 said:


> Someone help me out if any scorers have weighed in on this buck. I probably missed it somewhere in the middle. I would like nothing better than to see Milo knocked off his throne but I am thinking his right side could be a little weak to get it done. When I get time I will read back through he 48 pages of comments.
> 
> Thanks guys! And of course I am joining all the well wishers and say best of luck putting this monster in the book!


Hey now, only 40 pages so far! For the most part the general consensus is the typical gross score is 230+, but the question is if there is too much nontypical stuff for him to be the new WR typical. Only one way to find out...


----------



## KSQ2

JellicoCreek said:


> Just want to be a part of the most awesome thread I have ever seen on this site.


x2!


----------



## fredbearcasey

This is the most awesome thread I have ever seen on any forum.


----------



## yellodog

my cousin told me about a giant that got hit last nite on the road down there, he's a state trooper in that area. i'll try get him to post the pics, he was at the scene, he actually had to put the deer down. told me the rack didn't suffer any damage, and he shot him in the chest so the skullplate wasn't damaged. he thinks it's the same deer.


----------



## dblungem

I too think this is one heck of a story and one heck of a buck too (kinda goes without saying). I want the OP to kill this deer and I'm rooting for him to get it done. But, I have a feeling this buck is going to end up like a lot of others over the years. There is a far better than average chance that this deer is going to disappear and never to be see again. Again, I hope that's not the case, but when the gun pressure hits, I got a feeling this buck is going to go into seclusion and be where nobody expects him to be. Either that or some guy sitting on a log eating lunch will shoot him at 10 yards. Again, I hope the OP gets him down, but big deer generally don't do what anyone expects them to do. I would like nothing better than to see the OP behind this deer, but I think the saga will continue well after gun season. I hope I'm dead wrong.


----------



## snoman4

Still lurking and waiting on some kill pictures.....Epic thread for sure and good luck Chasin and OB if he comes back your way brother after his sexcapades.


----------



## panick

Its been bothering me that i feel like this deer looks to familiar,not that i have seen it in person but through pics.So it came to me why i felt this and am surprised no one else noticed how much this deer has in common with the amish schumacker deer from 2006.If someone could post these two side by side that would be cool.I would have to think from the same geene pool.


----------



## QS34Reaper

This IS my 50 Shades of Grey!! I am engulfed in his thread! Lol!!!!


----------



## tackscall

SamPotter said:


> But then again, sometimes they do...


Is say they typically do, yes? People who have a history with a buck, "I've been chasing him for three years, got three sets of sheds, etcetera?" 

Those bucks wander during rut but return right? I'm just yakking waiting for an update but if I were ohiobooners id hold out hope for next season


----------



## timberjak

Oh boy the plot thickens again. I would imagine the traffic in this general area has increased by ten fold. Those who know about him making sure no poaching is going on and the onlookers just wanting to see a WR deer on the hoof. Then BANG he gets run over crossing the normally quiet road.


----------



## JSI KODIAK

yellodog said:


> my cousin told me about a giant that got hit last nite on the road down there, he's a state trooper in that area. i'll try get him to post the pics, he was at the scene, he actually had to put the deer down. told me the rack didn't suffer any damage, and he shot him in the chest so the skullplate wasn't damaged. he thinks it's the same deer.


I hope you are just kidding?!


----------



## day walker




----------



## ohiobooners

tackscall said:


> Is say they typically do, yes? People who have a history with a buck, "I've been chasing him for three years, got three sets of sheds, etcetera?"
> 
> Those bucks wander during rut but return right? I'm just yakking waiting for an update but if I were ohiobooners id hold out hope for next season


Next season?? Pffffffttt......I just threw a spot light and my AK47 in the bed of my truck. Heading west boys and girls!!!! :eek2:


----------



## WVohioFAN

So the monster may have met his fate at the hands of a Chevy......

What a letdown that would be. I hope that's not the case.


----------



## dblungem

ohiobooners said:


> Next season?? Pffffffttt......I just threw a spot light and my AK47 in the bed of my truck. Heading west boys and girls!!!! :eek2:


I can throw the Barrett .50 in the truck and head your way! PM me your address. The .50 should get it done in case he's in the thick stuff!


----------



## snoman4

dblungem said:


> I can throw the Barrett .50 in the truck and head your way! PM me your address. The .50 should get it done in case he's in the thick stuff!


You should not bring bb guns for real mens work. I have a 105 mm artillery piece for just such an occasion.


----------



## ohiobooners

dblungem said:


> I can throw the Barrett .50 in the truck and head your way! PM me your address. The .50 should get it done in case he's in the thick stuff!


you shoot and I'll spot haha


----------



## ohiobooners

snoman4 said:


> You should not bring bb guns for real mens work. I have a 105 mm artillery piece for just such an occasion.


:eek2:


----------



## sticknstring33

> Quote Originally Posted by yellodog View Post
> 
> my cousin told me about a giant that got hit last nite on the road down there, he's a state trooper in that area. i'll try get him to post the pics, he was at the scene, he actually had to put the deer down. told me the rack didn't suffer any damage, and he shot him in the chest so the skullplate wasn't damaged. he thinks it's the same deer.





JSI KODIAK said:


> I hope you are just kidding?!


That would zap the life out of this thread in an instant if true. I sure hope not.


----------



## dblungem

snoman4 said:


> You should not bring bb guns for real mens work. I have a 105 mm artillery piece for just such an occasion.


Can you imagine the headline? "World record buck poached..." 3 hunters (one of which is a cop) are caught shooting a world record deer from a truck. Multiple weapons were found including a case or empty beer cans. An investigation has ensued...

Classic


----------



## snoman4

ohiobooners said:


> :eek2:


All we need is a grid brother.....ROFL


----------



## snoman4

dblungem said:


> Can you imagine the headline? "World record buck poached..." 3 hunters (one of which is a cop) are caught shooting a world record deer from a truck. Multiple weapons were found including a case or empty beer cans. An investigation has ensued...
> 
> Classic


Add an empty bottle of whiskey for me brother as beer is for the common folk and I aint common....ROFL


----------



## rut hunt

snoman4 said:


> You should not bring bb guns for real mens work. I have a 105 mm artillery piece for just such an occasion.


Yea who needs a hammer to knock off those non typical points haha


----------



## ohiobooners

dblungem said:


> Can you imagine the headline? "World record buck poached..." 3 hunters (one of which is a cop) are caught shooting a world record deer from a truck. Multiple weapons were found including a case or empty beer cans. An investigation has ensued...
> 
> Classic


but the world class rack has not been located...mwhahahahahahahahaha


----------



## pbuck

ohiobooners said:


> you shoot and I'll spot haha


I knew that bow of yours would lead you astray.


----------



## dblungem

ohiobooners said:


> you shoot and I'll spot haha


Getting behind the .50 is a BLAST! You have to try it - my wife shoots it. It's just a big gun, so a full size truck is a must.


----------



## 6bloodychunks

yellodog said:


> my cousin told me about a giant that got hit last nite on the road down there, he's a state trooper in that area. i'll try get him to post the pics, he was at the scene, he actually had to put the deer down. told me the rack didn't suffer any damage, and he shot him in the chest so the skullplate wasn't damaged. he thinks it's the same deer.




this needs to either be a joke , or pics posted


----------



## ohiobooners

pbuck said:


> I knew that bow of yours would lead you astray.


stop trolling beer snob! haha


----------



## hdrking2003

panick said:


> Its been bothering me that i feel like this deer looks to familiar,not that i have seen it in person but through pics.So it came to me why i felt this and am surprised no one else noticed how much this deer has in common with the amish schumacker deer from 2006.If someone could post these two side by side that would be cool.I would have to think from the same geene pool.


Check out post #29 on page 2. I guess nobody else agreed, so I let it go.


----------



## snoman4

rut hunt said:


> Yea who needs a hammer to knock off those non typical points haha


We can load a daisy cutter round and it will open a few new ares for food plots for habitat enhancement.


----------



## Avid Sportsman

Any updates???


----------



## hdrking2003

Best I could do. I'd say they could be related fo sho!!!
View attachment 1819746
View attachment 1819747


----------



## hdrking2003

Another pic of the "Lucky Buck"
View attachment 1819752


----------



## Avid Sportsman

The one in the trail pic's brows are taller, and his g2's are taller than the rest of his points not like the one in the pic. Biggest difference is no wicked drop tines like that 1.


----------



## tackscall

ohiobooners said:


> Next season?? Pffffffttt......I just threw a spot light and my AK47 in the bed of my truck. Heading west boys and girls!!!! :eek2:


What is this amateur hour?? You forgot beer.


----------



## phensway

That's the Amish buck


----------



## pbuck

tackscall said:


> What is this amateur hour?? You forgot beer.


He doesn't drink.


----------



## Avid Sportsman

Idk if your saying it's in the same gene pool, or if it's the same deer. But if you were saying the second one. It's not.


----------



## ohiobooners

pbuck said:


> He doesn't drink.


I drink tigers blood


----------



## pbuck

ohiobooners said:


> I drink tigers blood


Yes you do and it works wonders. Lol


----------



## flopduster

Tiger Woods blood or a woods tigers blood?


----------



## ohiobooners

A mixture of both. Wild feline blood for stealth and agility and Mr Woods blood for his........... fertility :wink:


----------



## snoman4

ohiobooners said:


> A mixture of both. Wild feline blood for stealth and agility and Mr Woods blood for his........... fertility :wink:


While youre drinking his blood and when he gets weak I will borrow his ATM card for some new hunting gear....


----------



## pbuck

I'm not touching that one. Lol


----------



## ohiobooners

pbuck said:


> I'm not touching that one. Lol


t:

haha


----------



## mvestal30

ohiobooners said:


> A mixture of both. Wild feline blood for stealth and agility and Mr Woods blood for his........... fertility :wink:


I'm almost possitive someone brought up bromance earlier. I do believe this could be over the line of just bromance brother. LOL.


----------



## ohiobooners

mvestal30 said:


> I'm almost possitive someone brought up bromance earlier. I do believe this could be over the line of just bromance brother. LOL.


its a reference to his sexcapades! hahaha


----------



## hdrking2003

phensway said:


> That's the Amish buck





Avid Sportsman said:


> Idk if your saying it's in the same gene pool, or if it's the same deer. But if you were saying the second one. It's not.


Did nobody read what I typed above the pics? C'mon guys! It was all in response to panick's request in post #1203.


----------



## Fortyneck

hdrking2003 said:


> Did nobody read what I typed above the pics? C'mon guys! It was all in response to panick's request in post #1203.


Too much MANtasizing going on...


----------



## Fruecrue

ohiobooners said:


> I drink tigers blood


That's what we need! An Ohiobooners Charlie sheen crack meltdown, you could stalk this buck without a weapon!


----------



## Fruecrue

hdrking2003 said:


> Another pic of the "Lucky Buck"
> View attachment 1819752


This buck could look like that next year!


----------



## pbuck

Fruecrue said:


> That's what we need! An Ohiobooners Charlie sheen crack meltdown, you could stalk this buck without a weapon!


Oh, I've seen the booner dude go into meltdown when I left a draw stop loose on his bow after I checked the cam sync. 

Believe me, you don't wanna see that.


----------



## mvestal30

ohiobooners said:


> its a reference to his sexcapades! hahaha


Gotcha :wink:



hdrking2003 said:


> Did nobody read what I typed above the pics? C'mon guys! It was all in response to panick's request in post #1203.


They could be from the same pool but I doubt it. Wonder what the odds are of it being though.


----------



## panick

Avid Sportsman said:


> The one in the trail pic's brows are taller, and his g2's are taller than the rest of his points not like the one in the pic. Biggest difference is no wicked drop tines like that 1.


Ya but give OPs another year,I bet same genetics and county.


----------



## ohiobooners

pbuck said:


> Oh, I've seen the booner dude go into meltdown when I left a draw stop loose on his bow after I checked the cam sync.
> 
> Believe me, you don't wanna see that.


Almost had me


----------



## Matt2372

I Have been hanging around AT for some time reading enjoying pics,info etc but i have been addicted to this thread checking it regularly for updates I hope the OP gets the deer Im rooting for him but it has amazed me how much craziness a deer of this caliber causes in the hunting world. People lying stealing pictures not to mention bashing a guy for taking a gun and not a bow, now I love to bowhunt but anyone would be crazy not to take whatever legal weapon to Harvest such a buck I love this thread and just hoping for a post that says BBD I know alot of people say he shouldnt post those pics on the internet but Ill say this im glad to be a part of it only if its reading these post and thank the OP for letting us all share in his pursuit and Ohiobooner you have shown what type of hunter you are by helping the OP in what info you have on this buck Kudos to you for telling him what you know it truly shows your character of a man/hunter. I hope this all ends well!!


----------



## StringMusic16

bsstalker said:


> Has anyone ever thought about a measuring system that would displace water if the antlers were submersed?? This would credit the buck for mass and length, then just add the inside spread. What about droptines you ask???---mark them where they are not underwater with the rack then measure them separately. Whalla!


I'm sort of late to this party, but this idea is sort of genius. No tape measures, no human error. Just pure volume/mass from water displacement.


----------



## 195B&C

There's so much going on and so many side topics going on in this thread I don't even know what to say!😜


----------



## dblungem

StringMusic16 said:


> I'm sort of late to this party, but this idea is sort of genius. No tape measures, no human error. Just pure volume/mass from water displacement.


The idea has been tried to be introduced before. The trouble is how do you get a vessel that holds the exact amount of water as everyone else in the hands of every guy who wants a big deer measured? If the dimensions and water volume isn't exactly the same on everyone's "tank" there is no consistency. At least that's the argument I heard before which does make sense to a point. I'm not a mathematician by any means, but it makes sense for a simpleton like me.


----------



## StringMusic16

dblungem said:


> The idea has been tried to be introduced before. The trouble is how do you get a vessel that holds the exact amount of water as everyone else in the hands of every guy who wants a big deer measured? If the dimensions and water volume isn't the exact on everyone's "tank" there is no consistency. At least that the argument I heard before which does make sense to a point.


I was thinking about that too. As well as the problem, where exactly on the skull base, etc. should the water come to when the antlers are submerged. There's plenty of problems with it, I just personally never thought about measuring pure mass versus linear measurements. Seems like they could figure out a consistent system at some point in the future.

BTW, I just read this thread from start to finish and I'm so jacked for the OP. Waiting for news on this buck is like waiting for Christmas morning.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

dblungem said:


> The idea has been tried to be introduced before. The trouble is how do you get a vessel that holds the exact amount of water as everyone else in the hands of every guy who wants a big deer measured? If the dimensions and water volume isn't the exact on everyone's "tank" there is no consistency. At least that the argument I heard before which does make sense to a point.


The other thing to consider is the density difference from deer to deer. There might be a 150 who, due to more density, displaces as much water as a 165. I don't know for sure, but it seems logical.


----------



## robampton

195B&C said:


> There's so much going on and so many side topics going on in this thread I don't even know what to say!&#55357;&#56860;


Well I hate to add to that, but I have seen many posts on here with that little square or multiples little squares at the end. Doe that mean something?


----------



## QS34Reaper

NoDeerInIowa said:


> The other thing to consider is the density difference from deer to deer. There might be a 150 who, due to more density, displaces as much water as a 165. I don't know for sure, but it seems logical.


Density would only be a factor if weight came into play. By displacing the water you get total mass volume of the rack but weight would not be a factor. 

To everyone else on this topic it is not as hard or far fetched as it sounds. You could have multiple tanks per state in the hands of official B&C scorers that are made to precise specs.

I order to measure properly your would insert the rack upside in the water until the water level just breaks the pedical and lock it into place. Order start and let the computer do it's thing!! This is only a reality when nets are no longer the defining standard for typical whitetail racks. Just my opinion of course!


----------



## jpd350

Almost 107,000 views and counting in a weeks time. Unreal?!?!!! Greatest thread I've ever seen on AT imo


----------



## Bow Me

jpd350 said:


> Almost 107,000 views and counting in a weeks time. Unreal?!?!!! Greatest thread I've ever seen on AT imo


Let's keep it going. ttt


----------



## HUNTorFISH

Lot of side topics with what seems happy people. Could it be the buck met his fate?


----------



## flippertn

Gonna jinx it but this is the longest running thread I've seen that has had lively debate and adult discussion of multiple topics without turning totally ugly. I'm enjoying it. Thanks guys.


----------



## SeasonTicket

flippertn said:


> Gonna jinx it but this is the longest running thread I've seen that has had lively debate and adult discussion of multiple topics without turning totally ugly. I'm enjoying it. Thanks guys.


* Agreed.* :thumbs_up


----------



## day walker

All of us just hanging out waiting for an actual update!


----------



## jpd350

Agree fellas. Love this thread. The most adult conversations on many big deer topics. Absolutely awesome.


----------



## hunting170

ohiobooners said:


> I, of course, wont tell everyone where the deer originally showed up out of respect for the little remaining privacy for the OP but I can assure you he is in Ohio. I watched him from 500 yards away with a spotting scope all summer. If you go back thru all my posts you never see me post trail cam pics of any deer. Two reasons. First, I don't run that many cameras so I don't intrude of the deer's home turf and secondly because I like scouting from far away much more.
> 
> I don't have any trail cam pics of this deer, not a one. I actually have very very few pics of any of the big bucks Ive shot. Just like with this buck the rut took him far from home. I am 100% sure its him though. Over a 2 month period I watched him probably 25 different times. I really really hope the OP puts him down so I can finally know what he scores.


You ever try taking pictures through your spotting scope? My son took this one that way at right around 400 yards.


----------



## hdrking2003

Fruecrue said:


> This buck could look like that next year!


My thoughts exactly and yes the "Lucky Buck" was also taken in So Ohio, not too far away from these reports. Sounds crazy but not impossible.


----------



## SamPotter

tackscall said:


> Is say they typically do, yes? People who have a history with a buck, "I've been chasing him for three years, got three sets of sheds, etcetera?"
> 
> Those bucks wander during rut but return right? I'm just yakking waiting for an update but if I were ohiobooners id hold out hope for next season


Some bucks have distinctly different rut and winter ranges. There was a buck that was on the cover of NAW a few years back that was killed in WI. After the young hunter killed it a guy came forward with years of summer/winter trail cam photos (no rut) and several sheds. He lived 7 air miles from where the buck was eventually killed.


----------



## KYDEER16

yellodog said:


> my cousin told me about a giant that got hit last nite on the road down there, he's a state trooper in that area. i'll try get him to post the pics, he was at the scene, he actually had to put the deer down. told me the rack didn't suffer any damage, and he shot him in the chest so the skullplate wasn't damaged. he thinks it's the same deer.


I heard the driver was Milo Hanson


----------



## nycredneck

Sick, sick, sick !!!!


----------



## SamPotter

hdrking2003 said:


> Best I could do. I'd say they could be related fo sho!!!
> View attachment 1819746
> View attachment 1819747


I guarantee you that if you could get decent DNA samples from both deer that you could get one of the deer universities to run it and see how closely related they are. There are enough similarities that the OP's could be a grandson of the Smucker buck. Or better yet- a half brother from an old matriarch doe...


----------



## ironworker172

SamPotter said:


> Hey now, only 40 pages so far! For the most part the general consensus is the typical gross score is 230+, but the question is if there is too much nontypical stuff for him to be the new WR typical. Only one way to find out...


Thanks for your input Sam. I would agree with possible 230 gross but worry about the symmetry being too far off for the net more than I worry about the abnormal points. But I am with you, there is only one way to know for sure.
Man I'm glad I live in Ohio! Carry on boys!


----------



## dspell20

Come on orange army. 2 days with the old guns anyone can shoot a wr with a gun!!!! Deer 2 hunters 0. 5 more days


----------



## tackscall

pbuck said:


> He doesn't drink.


Then he shouldn't be trusted


----------



## tackscall

dspell20 said:


> Come on orange army. 2 days with the old guns anyone can shoot a wr with a gun!!!! Deer 2 hunters 0. 5 more days


7 day gun season, Ohio is where it's at! NY is around 40!


----------



## jpd350

Ok Chasen it's 2 hours after dark in our time zone. Updates??


----------



## pbuck

tackscall said:


> Then he shouldn't be trusted


Lol! I would with my life. 

Anyway, I like it that way cause he stays out of my beer fridge when he's at my house.


----------



## krabbiepatty

Hey booners, u got another target deer now or you still hoping this big deer will come back home before the end of season? I was hunting over near waverly the 10th-16th I am stoked just thinking I was in what sounds like within 100 miles of this buck lol.


----------



## Matt2372

they must have deleted the thread on deer n deer hunting after yall bashed that guy i did not see it on there


----------



## str_8_shot

in 4 the win


----------



## krabbiepatty

Matt2372 said:


> they must have deleted the thread on deer n deer hunting after yall bashed that guy i did not see it on there


I can't find it anymore either


----------



## QS34Reaper

Matt2372 said:


> they must have deleted the thread on deer n deer hunting after yall bashed that guy i did not see it on there


Yup.....it's gone!


----------



## mvestal30

Matt2372 said:


> they must have deleted the thread on deer n deer hunting after yall bashed that guy i did not see it on there


Noticed that myself. Guess D&D dont support incest. 

I just wonder the odds that this deer and the lucky buck are related. The lucky buck was taken in 06. Thats 7 years ago. Im guessing this buck at 4.5. Which would leave a 3 year gap. I stated I doubted it earlier but the more I think on it, its possible. The lucky buck could be the grand pappy or great grand pappy. Wonder if there were other deer killed from the area with similar characteristics. Ok enough idle banter.


----------



## Matt2372

come on no update


----------



## fredbearcasey

We need an update.


----------



## pmarsh

QS34Reaper said:


> I order to measure properly your would insert the rack upside in the water until the water level just breaks the pedical and lock it into place. Order start and let the computer do it's thing!! This is only a reality when nets are no longer the defining standard for typical whitetail racks. Just my opinion of course!


Interesting idea for sure but I can see drop tines causing some issues in this set up. 

Good luck Chasin. Tuned in for sure!


----------



## Avid Sportsman

jpd350 said:


> Ok Chasen it's 2 hours after dark in our time zone. Updates??


x2:BangHead:


----------



## QS34Reaper

pmarsh said:


> Interesting idea for sure but I can see drop tines causing some issues in this set up.
> 
> Good luck Chasin. Tuned in for sure!


You sir are correct! Drop tines would certainly cause a problem with that method! Oh well....back to the drawing board! Lol


----------



## fate_flinger

Water displacement method has been talked about for years but never adopted by an organization as far as I know.

Annnnnyways....was chasin even hunting today?


----------



## panick

mvestal30 said:


> Noticed that myself. Guess D&D dont support incest.
> 
> I just wonder the odds that this deer and the lucky buck are related. The lucky buck was taken in 06. Thats 7 years ago. Im guessing this buck at 4.5. Which would leave a 3 year gap. I stated I doubted it earlier but the more I think on it, its possible. The lucky buck could be the grand pappy or great grand pappy. Wonder if there were other deer killed from the area with similar characteristics. Ok enough idle banter.


That's what I'm thinking,such close similarties.OPs buck will def sprout more non charastics next year if it lives.


----------



## Junglekat

I think they decided to give the old boy another year.Being he will not go along with there schedule this year.They thought he was going to give up on Monday.I think he will skate thru just like other years.


----------



## panick

No update? What could be more important? Tending to the new possible WR....


----------



## day walker

So what do you do when you get a deer like this? Call the warden? Get an agent? Or just rack up, gut it, tag it online, and crack a cold one?


----------



## snoodcrusher

day walker said:


> So what do you do when you get a deer like this? Call the warden? Get an agent? Or just rack up, gut it, tag it online, and crack a cold one?


I would pray that the Lord would help me get to the ground without falling!!!! That deer would weaken your body after the shot!!


----------



## dblungem

day walker said:


> So what do you do when you get a deer like this? Call the warden? Get an agent? Or just rack up, gut it, tag it online, and crack a cold one?


You just beat me to it - was just thinking the same thing. Let's say he shot that deer tonight. Now what? Do you take pics and run back and put it on AT? I'm thinking not. The very first thing I do is get the deer in my barn...then call the game warden. End all doubt right from the get go. At first light, I'm taking pics of where I was, the stand, shot site, blood trail, where it was found, etc. document. No camera phones, no pics whatsoever of the deer...for now. Then an official scorer is called to green score him. After that, then I decide how to proceed. If it does have potential to be a WR after being green scored, it gets locked up and think about next steps. It wouldn't be easy - word will get out and it will turn into a mess real fast.


----------



## pbuck

That last sentence is a microcosm of this thread. Lol

Honestly, IF by some chance he or someone with him does kill that buck, 
having so much of the side show from posting this thread isn't going to make it a lot easier.


----------



## snoman4

dblungem said:


> You just beat me to it - was just thinking the same thing. Let's say he shot that deer tonight. Now what? Do you take pics and run back and put it on AT? I'm thinking not. The very first thing I do is get the deer in my barn...then call the game warden. End all doubt right from the get go. At first light, I'm taking pics of where I was, the stand, shot site, blood trail, where it was found, etc. document. No camera phones, no pics whatsoever of the deer...for now. Then an official scorer is called to green score him. After that, then I decide how to proceed. If it does have potential to be a WR after being green scored, it gets locked up and think about next steps. It wouldn't be easy - word will get out and it will turn into a mess real fast.


Me personally I leave the deer where he lay blood trail and all and call the Warden to get him to come out and document everything and to validate the kill and kill sight. I take pictures of the deer as it lay and everything in the surrounding area to include the shot sight, my tree stand, and the blood trail. I do not move the deer until the Warden or if he can't be reached a LEO officer arrives to witness it all. If I had a video camera I would record everything as well.


----------



## rocklock hunter

dblungem said:


> You just beat me to it - was just thinking the same thing. Let's say he shot that deer tonight. Now what? Do you take pics and run back and put it on AT? I'm thinking not. The very first thing I do is get the deer in my barn...then call the game warden. End all doubt right from the get go. At first light, I'm taking pics of where I was, the stand, shot site, blood trail, where it was found, etc. document. No camera phones, no pics whatsoever of the deer...for now. Then an official scorer is called to green score him. After that, then I decide how to proceed. If it does have potential to be a WR after being green scored, it gets locked up and think about next steps. It wouldn't be easy - word will get out and it will turn into a mess real fast.


I've thought about this very subject many times while on stand watching leaves blow by. Luckily I hunt with family I can trust so the first thing I do is have one of them leave and go get the person who will check in the deer to come to the kill site. (we know the person who runs the shop we check everything in at) Then I wait until after dark to bring it out with the assistance of a game warden. I don't wany anyone seeing it in the back of my truck until I'm ready. Sad that you would have to play defense so much but to keep things under control, you would have to.


----------



## day walker

I would check online or with the warden personally. If I showed up at the local check station, every banjo playing jackwagon in the county would claim it as their deer.


----------



## slinger

Any updates on today's hunt??


----------



## Alpha Burnt

As far as guesses, for fun, I will wade in. Crude measurements, basing ear tip to ear tip at 16". My guess is a 28" inside spread. Beams at 33" each (wild guess on my part), making 94". Taking the worse of each respective tine and doubling it, G1's at 8.75x2=17.5, running total of 111.5". G2's at 12.25x2=24.5, running total of 136". G3's at 12.25x2=24.5, running total of 160.5". G4's at 8.75x2=17.5, running total of 178". G5's at 3.5x2=7, running total of 185". G6's at 3.5x2=7, running total of 192". As for circumferences, totally guessing conservatively (actually appears to carry mass out with slight palmation), H1's at 4.5x2=9, running total of 201". H2's at 4x2=8, running total of 209". H3's at 3x2=6, running total of 215". H4's at 3x2=6, running total of 221". Wow! Still got junk to subtract though...

2" on base of left antler, 1" off left G1, 1.5" off left G2. 2" on base of right antler, 1.5" off right G1, 2" off right G2. Might be missing some but that is 10" of abnormal points deductions. 

My guess...
Its a shooter!
211"

Milo Hanson buck was 213 5/8". As for the record, I would not bet against it or for it breaking the record after looking at it in depth. What do you all think?


----------



## StringMusic16

Alpha Burnt said:


> As far as guesses, for fun, I will wade in. Crude measurements, basing ear tip to ear tip at 16". My guess is a 28" inside spread. Beams at 33" each (wild guess on my part), making 94". Taking the worse of each respective tine and doubling it, G1's at 8.75x2=17.5, running total of 111.5". G2's at 12.25x2=24.5, running total of 136". G3's at 12.25x2=24.5, running total of 160.5". G4's at 8.75x2=17.5, running total of 178". G5's at 3.5x2=7, running total of 185". G6's at 3.5x2=7, running total of 192". As for circumferences, totally guessing conservatively (actually appears to carry mass out with slight palmation), H1's at 4.5x2=9, running total of 201". H2's at 4x2=8, running total of 209". H3's at 3x2=6, running total of 215". H4's at 3x2=6, running total of 221". Wow! Still got junk to subtract though...
> 
> 2" on base of left antler, 1" off left G1, 1.5" off left G2. 2" on base of right antler, 1.5" off right G1, 2" off right G2. Might be missing some but that is 10" of abnormal points deductions.
> 
> My guess...
> Its a shooter!
> 211"
> 
> Milo Hanson buck was 213 5/8". As for the record, I would not bet against it or for it breaking the record after looking at it in depth. What do you all think?


That's some talent you've got there, to be able to do that from a couple of photographs. I guess we'll find out if (IF) anyone gets lucky (REAL LUCKY) and gets a shot at him.


----------



## Alpha Burnt

StringMusic16 said:


> That's some talent you've got there, to be able to do that from a couple of photographs. I guess we'll find out if (IF) anyone gets lucky (REAL LUCKY) and gets a shot at him.


Not really, some guessing (some W.A.G.) and used a machinists rule with a legend of 1/8" measured equals 1.75" antler on first photograph from original poster. Best guess, just for fun...


----------



## whitetailbowman

I think he's going to gross well into the 230's. The amish "lucky buck" had a typical frame that grossed in the mid 220's as a 6x6. This bad boy has a bigger frame and is a 7x7!


----------



## dblungem

Alpha Burnt said:


> As far as guesses, for fun, I will wade in. Crude measurements, basing ear tip to ear tip at 16". My guess is a 28" inside spread. Beams at 33" each (wild guess on my part), making 94". Taking the worse of each respective tine and doubling it, G1's at 8.75x2=17.5, running total of 111.5". G2's at 12.25x2=24.5, running total of 136". G3's at 12.25x2=24.5, running total of 160.5". G4's at 8.75x2=17.5, running total of 178". G5's at 3.5x2=7, running total of 185". G6's at 3.5x2=7, running total of 192". As for circumferences, totally guessing conservatively (actually appears to carry mass out with slight palmation), H1's at 4.5x2=9, running total of 201". H2's at 4x2=8, running total of 209". H3's at 3x2=6, running total of 215". H4's at 3x2=6, running total of 221". Wow! Still got junk to subtract though...
> 
> 2" on base of left antler, 1" off left G1, 1.5" off left G2. 2" on base of right antler, 1.5" off right G1, 2" off right G2. Might be missing some but that is 10" of abnormal points deductions.
> 
> My guess...
> Its a shooter!
> 211"
> 
> Milo Hanson buck was 213 5/8". As for the record, I would not bet against it or for it breaking the record after looking at it in depth. What do you all think?


Just for grins - I think your mass measurements are on the low side. I would guess a little more mass than what you have. He's bigger than 4.5 at the bases. 

I think the way you approached it is great - I wonder if we will find out how close you are?


----------



## Alpha Burnt

whitetailbowman said:


> I think he's going to gross well into the 230's. The amish "lucky buck" had a typical frame that grossed in the mid 220's as a 6x6. This bad boy has a bigger frame and is a 7x7!


Whoah! You are right, it is a 7x7. I missed that in my calculations. That will put him really close to 230's gross. I guess I had 6x6 on my mind for some reason. Good eye.


----------



## kscumminsdriver

Alpha Burnt said:


> As far as guesses, for fun, I will wade in. Crude measurements, basing ear tip to ear tip at 16". My guess is a 28" inside spread. Beams at 33" each (wild guess on my part), making 94". Taking the worse of each respective tine and doubling it, G1's at 8.75x2=17.5, running total of 111.5". G2's at 12.25x2=24.5, running total of 136". G3's at 12.25x2=24.5, running total of 160.5". G4's at 8.75x2=17.5, running total of 178". G5's at 3.5x2=7, running total of 185". G6's at 3.5x2=7, running total of 192". As for circumferences, totally guessing conservatively (actually appears to carry mass out with slight palmation), H1's at 4.5x2=9, running total of 201". H2's at 4x2=8, running total of 209". H3's at 3x2=6, running total of 215". H4's at 3x2=6, running total of 221". Wow! Still got junk to subtract though...
> 
> 2" on base of left antler, 1" off left G1, 1.5" off left G2. 2" on base of right antler, 1.5" off right G1, 2" off right G2. Might be missing some but that is 10" of abnormal points deductions.
> 
> My guess...
> Its a shooter!
> 211"
> 
> Milo Hanson buck was 213 5/8". As for the record, I would not bet against it or for it breaking the record after looking at it in depth. What do you all think?


You don't have enough mass... you only have 29" in 8 measurements for an average of 3 5/8"... a deer of this caliber will easily carry 36" and in my experience, mass is the hardest thing to estimate in photos. For comparison, the Hanson buck carried 35 3/8" and didn't record a single measurement under 4 2/8". 

Like I said many pages ago, this deer looks to gross over 230" and then it's all a math problem with symmetry and non-typical points.


----------



## Alpha Burnt

Alpha Burnt said:


> Whoah! You are right, it is a 7x7. I missed that in my calculations. That will put him really close to 230's gross. I guess I had 6x6 on my mind for some reason. Good eye.


Argh! It is getting late and my mind is not working right. It is a 7x7 but will only have 6 scorable points per side, I done it right, my guesses/measurements very well could be wrong though.


----------



## Alpha Burnt

kscumminsdriver said:


> You don't have enough mass... you only have 29" in 8 measurements for an average of 3 5/8"... a deer of this caliber will easily carry 36" and in my experience, mass is the hardest thing to estimate in photos. For comparison, the Hanson buck carried 35 3/8" and didn't record a single measurement under 4 2/8".
> 
> Like I said many pages ago, this deer looks to gross over 230" and then it's all a math problem with symmetry and non-typical points.


Mass measurements were a total guess and I believe they will be larger than my guesses. I have never seen a deer of this caliber, much less held or measured one. Was hoping some fellas with experience handling/measuring these giants would weigh in with some guesses too.


----------



## rmbailey2010

Ok.. Alpha Burnt has a good idea here… Just in case someone does put him on the ground I’m gonna go ahead and have my guess in before hand..
Inside Spread: 30”
Beams: 34” each
Running Total: 94”

G1s: 9.25x2= 19
G2s: 13x2= 26
G3s: 12.5x2=25
G4s: 9.25x2= 18.5
G5s: 3.75x2= 7.5
G6s: 3.5x2= 7
Tines Total: 103”
Running Total= 197”

Mass:
H1s: 5.5x2= 11
H2s: 5x2= 10
H3s: 4x2= 8
H4s: 4x2= 8
Total Mass: 37”
*Gross Score= 234”*

Deductions (Alpha Burnt hit this one right on.)
10”
*Net Score: 224”*


----------



## QS34Reaper

Ok....I was just told you can hunt with a lesser weapon during Ohio gun season...in other words a bow or xbow? Someone from the Buckeye state please clarify this for me. Thanks.


----------



## mathews_rage

You can hunt with a bow but can't take a bow and a gun. You still have to wear your organge if bowhunting.


----------



## mathews_rage

Inside spread of this buck is probably around 31"


----------



## QS34Reaper

mathews_rage said:


> You can hunt with a bow but can't take a bow and a gun. You still have to wear your organge if bowhunting.


Thank you for the clarification.


----------



## QS34Reaper

Oh man!!!! Can you imagine the insanity if one of these guys kill this deer with their bow during gun season. This is a fairy tale story in the making. How is that for a twist on his already mad story? That would be crazy right there! CRAZY!!


----------



## Alpha Burnt

As thick as the woods I hunt in OH are, a bow is not a handicap. 50 yards is a long shot. I practice way more with my bow than muzzleloader anyway.


----------



## crank78

Would someone go ahead and kill this deer plz.


----------



## StringMusic16

crank78 said:


> Would someone go ahead and kill this deer plz.


word.


----------



## trippe

day walker said:


> So what do you do when you get a deer like this? Call the warden? Get an agent? Or just rack up, gut it, tag it online, and crack a cold one?


Maybe have a fertility doc on speed dial. I'm sure if you could recover some of his " manhood" it would be worth a fourtune.


----------



## flippertn

rmbailey2010 said:


> Ok.. Alpha Burnt has a good idea here… Just in case someone does put him on the ground I’m gonna go ahead and have my guess in before hand..
> Inside Spread: 30”
> Beams: 34” each
> Running Total: 94”
> 
> G1s: 9.25x2= 19
> G2s: 13x2= 26
> G3s: 12.5x2=25
> G4s: 9.25x2= 18.5
> G5s: 3.75x2= 7.5
> G6s: 3.5x2= 7
> Tines Total: 103”
> Running Total= 197”
> 
> Mass:
> H1s: 5.5x2= 11
> H2s: 5x2= 10
> H3s: 4x2= 8
> H4s: 4x2= 8
> Total Mass: 37”
> *Gross Score= 234”*
> 
> Deductions (Alpha Burnt hit this one right on.)
> 10”
> *Net Score: 224”*


Deer has quite a bit more than 10" in deductions.


----------



## crank78

That's what I was thinking but I'm no expert at all and hard to really tell from a picture.


----------



## 3dn4jc

Wow this thread has gone off the scale!!!! I wish someone luck with this buck.


----------



## tackscall

pbuck said:


> Lol! I would with my life.
> 
> Anyway, I like it that way cause he stays out of my beer fridge when he's at my house.


You make a valid point!


----------



## floridacrackr

I wonder how many people know about this buck and are actually hunting him other than OP?


----------



## 195B&C

floridacrackr said:


> I wonder how many people know about this buck and are actually hunting him other than OP?


Not including ohiobooners or the OP, I know of 2 other people who have either seen the deer or have trail cam pics of the deer.


----------



## NCBuckNBass

trippe said:


> Maybe have a fertility doc on speed dial. I'm sure if you could recover some of his " manhood" it would be worth a fourtune.



Good point! Course if that buck has been holed up with four does in a thicket all week like the OP said it's likely a dry well.


----------



## Jack The Ripper

I may missed it but where did you guys add the abnormal points into the score before you subtracted the 10"? I went through it very quickly so I may not have seen it but it looked like you were short siding the deer and subtracted the total inches of abnormal points (10") from what your typical net score already was.


----------



## Jack The Ripper

Alpha Burnt said:


> As far as guesses, for fun, I will wade in. Crude measurements, basing ear tip to ear tip at 16". My guess is a 28" inside spread. Beams at 33" each (wild guess on my part), making 94". Taking the worse of each respective tine and doubling it, G1's at 8.75x2=17.5, running total of 111.5". G2's at 12.25x2=24.5, running total of 136". G3's at 12.25x2=24.5, running total of 160.5". G4's at 8.75x2=17.5, running total of 178". G5's at 3.5x2=7, running total of 185". G6's at 3.5x2=7, running total of 192". As for circumferences, totally guessing conservatively (actually appears to carry mass out with slight palmation), H1's at 4.5x2=9, running total of 201". H2's at 4x2=8, running total of 209". H3's at 3x2=6, running total of 215". H4's at 3x2=6, running total of 221". Wow! Still got junk to subtract though...
> 
> 2" on base of left antler, 1" off left G1, 1.5" off left G2. 2" on base of right antler, 1.5" off right G1, 2" off right G2. Might be missing some but that is 10" of abnormal points deductions.
> 
> My guess...
> Its a shooter!
> 211"
> 
> Milo Hanson buck was 213 5/8". As for the record, I would not bet against it or for it breaking the record after looking at it in depth. What do you all think?


Just went through it again, I still don't see where your adding them in before your taking them out


----------



## archer0545

The anticipation is killing me!


----------



## Mohican

You don't add non-typical points into the total typical score before deducting them. If you added them in and then took them out it would result in 0 total inches added or subtracted. I believe the circumference measurements would be greater than 4.5, I would be looking at least 6.0 or better at the base to support that much length and mass. I would say you are looking at just over 215-216 inches.


----------



## Ned250

Jack The Ripper said:


> Just went through it again, I still don't see where your adding them in before your taking them out


You can plug in the numbers on B&C's calculator... I just did it for fun using his guesstimates. http://www.boone-crockett.org/bgRec...sp?area=bgRecords&type=Typical+Whitetail+Deer

FINAL RESULTS FOR YOUR TROPHY
Category:	
whitetail
Minimum Scores:	
Awards 160
All-time 170
Number of Points:	
14
Greatest Spread:	
28 inches
Total Deductions:	
10 inches
Final Score:	
211


----------



## rmbailey2010

Jack The Ripper said:


> I may missed it but where did you guys add the abnormal points into the score before you subtracted the 10"? I went through it very quickly so I may not have seen it but it looked like you were short siding the deer and subtracted the total inches of abnormal points (10") from what your typical net score already was.


Not sure what you're meaning here.. If I add 10" of abnormal points, and then subtract 10" of abnormal points (scoring as a typical) then I'm just canceling itself out? I'm not a official scorer, pro, or anything like that so hopefully somebody more intelligent can clarify?


----------



## Jack The Ripper

Mohican said:


> You don't add non-typical points into the total typical score before deducting them. If you added them in and then took them out it would result in 0 total inches added or subtracted. I believe the circumference measurements would be greater than 4.5, I would be looking at least 6.0 or better at the base to support that much length and mass.


The zero inches added is correct because thats what you are looking for is a typical score. You would add them into your net typical score to come up with your net non typical score. The way I'm seeing how those calculations where done is it appears the 10" of deductions are coming off of the main frame of the buck.


----------



## Jack The Ripper

Alpha Burnt said:


> As far as guesses, for fun, I will wade in. Crude measurements, basing ear tip to ear tip at 16". My guess is a 28" inside spread. Beams at 33" each (wild guess on my part), making 94". Taking the worse of each respective tine and doubling it, G1's at 8.75x2=17.5, running total of 111.5". G2's at 12.25x2=24.5, running total of 136". G3's at 12.25x2=24.5, running total of 160.5". G4's at 8.75x2=17.5, running total of 178". G5's at 3.5x2=7, running total of 185". G6's at 3.5x2=7, running total of 192". As for circumferences, totally guessing conservatively (actually appears to carry mass out with slight palmation), H1's at 4.5x2=9, running total of 201". H2's at 4x2=8, running total of 209". H3's at 3x2=6, running total of 215". H4's at 3x2=6, running total of 221". Wow! Still got junk to subtract though...
> 
> 2" on base of left antler, 1" off left G1, 1.5" off left G2. 2" on base of right antler, 1.5" off right G1, 2" off right G2. Might be missing some but that is 10" of abnormal points deductions.
> 
> My guess...
> Its a shooter!
> 211"
> 
> Milo Hanson buck was 213 5/8". As for the record, I would not bet against it or for it breaking the record after looking at it in depth. What do you all think?


Ok heres what I mean, you short sided the deer already (measured the smallest measurement in each category) which will get you your net score without doing the side to side deductions in the end. This came up to be 221". So thats NET TYPICAL. No abnormals were added in and like mentioned already you short sided the rack. If you add in the abnormal points you would have 231" NET NON TYPICAL.

When doing the actual scoring you'd come up with a gross score. Most people on here like to see the total # of inches a rack has so in this case it would be gross NON TYPICAL. Subtract the 10" of abnormals to get your GROSS TYPICAL score. Do your side to side deductions and that will go back to your NET NT and NET T scores first mentioned


----------



## Mohican

No, the typical frame would be added up and the *nontypical points would not be added into the score but subtracted*, that is how he came up with 211 NET Typical, but the measurements were the same for each side. The differences in side measurements would be subtracted as well. 221 would be gross score.


----------



## acc328

Holed up in a thicket all week with four does? Those deer are feeding somewhere and one or more of the days likely before dark! Wanna see pics of him? Send me in!


----------



## .BuckHunt.

Has anyone run this deer through buck score?


----------



## Jack The Ripper

Mohican said:


> No, the typical frame would be added up and the *nontypical points would not be added into the score but subtracted*, that is how he came up with 211 NET Typical. 221 would be gross score.











Line E is added in giving net non typical score at the end. No where do you subtract line E from your mainframe score. Either you add zero or the number of non typical points.


----------



## saskguy

Have we not had this scoring. discussion before?

You find the gross typical score. Then you subtract symmetry deduction and abnomals. Abnormals have no positive attribute score wise unless it is scored as a non typ. 

This deer needs to gross 230 TYPICAL, that means without the junk, bc he is going to have at least 16 inches deductions, maybe 20.


----------



## SamPotter

Jack The Ripper said:


> View attachment 1820261
> 
> 
> Line E is added in giving net non typical score at the end. No where do you subtract line E from your mainframe score. Either you add zero or the number of non typical points.


This discussion was covered somewhere around page 20.


----------



## saskguy

You subtract e if you are scoring as a typical, adf it if scoring as a non typ.


----------



## flippertn

saskguy said:


> Have we not had this scoring. discussion before?
> 
> You find the gross typical score. Then you subtract symmetry deduction and abnomals. Abnormals have no positive attribute score wise unless it is scored as a non typ.
> 
> This deer needs to gross 230 TYPICAL, that means without the junk, bc he is going to have at least 16 inches deductions, maybe 20.


Ding ding ding. Winner


----------



## fate_flinger

The more I look at it the more I'm convinced Milo is safe.


----------



## KYDEER16

The abnormals are not added the typical score, they are only deducted


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

KYDEER16 said:


> The abnormals are not added the typical score, they are only deducted


They are added for gross non typical score.


----------



## East Aurora

fate_flinger said:


> The more I look at it the more I'm convinced Milo is safe.


Unless he makes it until next year and adds about 20" or so?? But at this point...I don't see him making it. This dude is already a celebrity. 

Can you imagine the anticipation of those trail camera pics next August??


----------



## Bowhunter163

Jack The Ripper said:


> View attachment 1820261
> 
> 
> Line E is added in giving net non typical score at the end. No where do you subtract line E from your mainframe score. Either you add zero or the number of non typical points.


This is non typical scoring , has been mentioned numerous times in this thread . The typical score is what everyone is predicting not the non typical score .


----------



## Treehugger98

Nets are for fish and deductions are for the bank account!


----------



## ohiobooners

Lets say this buck deducts and doesn't NET higher than Milo's buck, if he is taken with archery gear then Mr Johnson's buck is in big trouble. If he is taken with a shotgun or muzzleloader he will still be one of the greatest typicals of all time. Back when Tony Lovstuen killed the world record everyone knew about that buck as well. I remember reading the "Walking world record" article. 

Its pretty cool to see so many ppl rooting for the OP to get this deer on the ground. I hope he does, I hope its as big as well all hope, and I hope he shares it with all of us.


----------



## MSUarcher

I figure I might as well get in on this thread after checking for updates 20 times a day for the last week. Good luck to the OP and anyone else who is hunting him.


----------



## Alpha Burnt

I knew the way I had done it would cause some confusion, I just think it is easier to arrive at a net score quickly like that. Then subtract the junk. Just for fun as I stated, score sheets or however- the net typical is what you end up with.


----------



## Jack The Ripper

Alpha Burnt said:


> I knew the way I had done it would cause some confusion, I just think it is easier to arrive at a net score quickly like that. Then subtract the junk. Just for fun as I stated, score sheets or however- the net typical is what you end up with.


Sorry for the confusion. The sheet I was referring to was for non typical. I apologize to everyone that had to wake up and jump into a debate


----------



## Alpha Burnt

ohiobooners said:


> Lets say this buck deducts and doesn't NET higher than Milo's buck, if he is taken with archery gear then Mr Johnson's buck is in big trouble. If he is taken with a shotgun or muzzleloader he will still be one of the greatest typicals of all time. Back when Tony Lovstuen killed the world record everyone knew about that buck as well. I remember reading the "Walking world record" article.
> 
> Its pretty cool to see so many ppl rooting for the OP to get this deer on the ground. I hope he does, I hope its as big as well all hope, and I hope he shares it with all of us.


World record, B&C, P&Y, Bartles and Jaymes or whatever- I do not care-it is super impressive and exciting to me for several reasons. I love to see that a free ranging deer that receives hunting pressure attains antlers that caliber/size. If the deer is remotely close to where I think it is- it is living within reasonable driving distance from my home (theoretically almost a possibility to hunt). I would love to see someone get him IF they were playing fair, bow or gun. The downside, I hate to see what it may do to OH hunting pressure and the chances of gaining private land to hunt without wads of cash in the seasons to come though (pretty bad as it is).


----------



## thwackaddict

fate_flinger said:


> The more I look at it the more I'm convinced Milo is safe.


My guess too. If it had zero trash Milo might be in danger,... but you never know till its measured.


----------



## jpd350

Alpha Burnt said:


> World record, B&C, P&Y, Bartles and Jaymes or whatever- I do not care-it is super impressive and exciting to me for several reasons. I love to see that a free ranging deer that receives hunting pressure attains antlers that caliber/size. If the deer is remotely close to where I think it is- it is living within reasonable driving distance from my home (theoretically almost a possibility to hunt). I would love to see someone get him IF they were playing fair, bow or gun. The downside, I hate to see what it may do to OH hunting pressure and the chances of gaining private land to hunt without wads of cash in the seasons to come though (pretty bad as it is).


Yes alpha I do believe it's within a 2 hour drive from us. Awesome just to dream about it.


----------



## fate_flinger

Alpha Burnt said:


> World record, B&C, P&Y, Bartles and Jaymes or whatever- I do not care-it is super impressive and exciting to me for several reasons. I love to see that a free ranging deer that receives hunting pressure attains antlers that caliber/size. If the deer is remotely close to where I think it is- it is living within reasonable driving distance from my home (theoretically almost a possibility to hunt). I would love to see someone get him IF they were playing fair, bow or gun. The downside, I hate to see what it may do to OH hunting pressure and the chances of gaining private land to hunt without wads of cash in the seasons to come though (pretty bad as it is).


Im in the same boat and I agree. The furthest reaches of "Southern Ohio" is less than a 2 hr drive for me. Very exciting but hate to see the already limited access get even tighter.


----------



## Fruecrue

So, if this deer is a shoe-in for the archery WR, knocking out the Mel Johnson buck, but is borderline gun WR (up against the Hanson buck), there quite a choice to be made by the hunter.

Such a choice would drive me to the looney bin!


----------



## sticknstring33

If legal, hunt with both weapons in the tree. If he comes in close... new archery WR. If not, well 2nd place with the gun wouldn't be the worst thing. After all the shenanigans, you still have that monster on the wall to enjoy.


----------



## QS34Reaper

sticknstring33 said:


> If legal, hunt with both weapons in the tree. If he comes in close... new archery WR. If not, well 2nd place with the gun wouldn't be the worst thing. After all the shenanigans, you still have that monster on the wall to enjoy.


Not legal to do so in Ohio. Either brim your gun...or your bow...cannot bring both. I just researched this last night.


----------



## sticknstring33

That's makes the decision a tough one. For me, it's a no-brainer. I'm hunting with the recurve! Mel did it, so can I.


----------



## fivemartins

danielandersen2 said:


> I got this one on my cam earlier this year...
> View attachment 1814007


War Damn Eagle


----------



## timberjak

My choice would be the bow as well if it were that close to not making the rifle WR. I hunt with a rifle/gun too. But go big or go home. Depends on the terrain and cover as well.


----------



## OhioDeer5

QS34Reaper said:


> Not legal to do so in Ohio. Either brim your gun...or your bow...cannot bring both. I just researched this last night.


Take a friend to film it and have them hold the other weapon. He come close use the bow. If he doesn't switch with the camera man and kill him with a shotgun/muzzle loader


----------



## vincent burrell

Marking my spot for later. Good luck to all that are hunting him. (legally)


----------



## fate_flinger

OhioDeer5 said:


> Take a friend to film it and have them hold the other weapon. He come close use the bow. If he doesn't switch with the camera man and kill him with a shotgun/muzzle loader


I can see it now....

Just as your at full draw.....BOOM! The camera man just killed the new world record! Lol


----------



## QS34Reaper

OhioDeer5 said:


> Take a friend to film it and have them hold the other weapon. He come close use the bow. If he doesn't switch with the camera man and kill him with a shotgun/muzzle loader


Aaaaaah the loophole!!!! I like your way of thinking. Legal yet pushing the lines of the law. Very good, very good!


----------



## crank78

Awsome deer Fivemartins


----------



## day walker

Been trying to put myself in OPs shoes. I have not been able to get it done this season. All the shooters on my cams disappeared in late Oct. So this appears to be the closest I am going to get to a shooter this season. 

Ok, I am OP. If I recall, he is hunting everyday (got laid off or something). I am dead ass tired hunting the OG (Ohio Giant) all day every day wincing each time I hear a gun fire in the distance. I come home every night. Wife is none too pleased. I log on to the computer to fans (I have never met) all over the country pulling for me and hanging on for just a small piece of news, but nothing to report. Do I report something anyway? (by the way OP, "yes, please!") 

I go back to the grind and each day. Around 11am, each day I question myself. Should I take a break...should I go grab a sandwich (I am starving)...should I take a dump (constipated from weeks of this)? There is no way the OG is going to come strolling through here in the middle of the day. 

Then one day he does. He is just calmly meandering around every tree I have mentally marked over the weeks...65yds, 73yds, 52yds, I slowly check my gear over and over and over...he is getting closer...no further...now closer. 

I fell that I have my nerves under control. I am not perfect. I have gotten the shakes but I can talk myself out of them very quickly. 

I cannot even fathom the emotion considering the anticipation of this moment. I would give anything to know how I would react in this exact situation.

How would you react? When he clears the next tree he will be broadside in a perfect shooting lane. What is your maximum bow distance you would release on the OG?


----------



## WVohioFAN

I'm rooting hard for all the guys giving fair chase to this animal. Someday, I hope we all get to find out what he really scores.

This thread is going to be here for a LONG time.


----------



## crank78

I would shoot him anything inside 100. Unless I was shaking so bad I couldn't draw my bow. Then I would just throw my bow at him, and quit for the season.


----------



## whaler

crank78 said:


> I would shoot him anything inside 100. Unless I was shaking so bad I couldn't draw my bow. Then I would just throw my bow at him, and quit for the season.


Responsible and ethical. Model for all hunters to aspire to.


----------



## crank78

Yea knew that was coming. Just because a shot is not responsible and ethical for one doesn't mean its not for another. I was joking about throwing bow BTW.


----------



## sway415

The only other thread I have been even half excited about seeing the conclusion to was:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2109864

AND THAT TURNED OUT TO BE A DUD! GO GET EM' OP!!!


----------



## day walker

whaler said:


> Responsible and ethical. Model for all hunters to aspire to.


I believe he was joking. I know with a very high level of confidence where my arrow is going under 35yds so that is my number.
The anticipation to 35yds would probably give me a heart attack if I spotted him over 100yds.


----------



## whitetailbowman

This doesn't belong on the second page! BUMP


----------



## StringMusic16

If you shoot him, let me know and I'll drive from Louisiana to drag him out for you :thumbs_up


----------



## QS34Reaper

whitetailbowman said:


> This doesn't belong on the second page! BUMP


I concur!!


----------



## hooiserarcher

You guys that are openly debating whether or not you would pass him with a gun to shoot him with a bow crack me up. 
80% of us would give our left appendage of our manhood to even have a shot opportunity at a buck of this caliber. Then when that opportunity presented itself you would lose control of all bodily functions and probably just pass out. 

"I just couldn't bring myself to shoot, if this buck walked in during a gun hunt" 
GIVE ME A BREAK


----------



## yellodog

when the first time hunter levels his grandpa's model 12 at him, and the bead of that 16 gauge stops on his neck, he's gonna send that punkin ball on it's way thinking, mebey i should wait for a doe, that one looks kinda' old and i'll bet he's gonna be tough chewin'.


----------



## blackradio

Imagine if he does make it to next year. WOW.


----------



## 1seth

I say no more post until the OP comes back on with an update. I am starting to lose faith if this is for real.


----------



## Stanley

Huge......................


----------



## bigbucks170

sway415 said:


> The only other thread I have been even half excited about seeing the conclusion to was:
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2109864
> 
> AND THAT TURNED OUT TO BE A DUD! GO GET EM' OP!!!


Yes please do not let this one end the same way...PLEASE...


----------



## KYDEER16

I can't wait for a guy to be on the new and say "yeap, i just had ate my lunch, pored me a cup of coffee and lit a cigarette and I be durnded if i didn't look up and see him standin there 30 yards away."


----------



## QS34Reaper

KYDEER16 said:


> I can't wait for a guy to be on the new and say "yeap, i just had ate my lunch, pored me a cup of coffee and lit a cigarette and I be durnded if i didn't look up and see him standin there 30 yards away."


:icon_1_lol:

That would be par for the course!! Smh....


----------



## attackone

1seth said:


> I say no more post until the OP comes back on with an update. I am starting to lose faith if this is for real.


why do you not think this is for real


----------



## LewEdensJr

It's real. This forum isn't his life. Nor updating us isnt his top priority. He hunting this deer. If he isn't posting that means he isn't seeing this buck. My guess is this deer has escaped his land and on the move again.


----------



## whitetailbowman

I agree, each day of gun season he survives the smaller the chance the OP, or anyone else gets him.


----------



## archer0545

It's......................Killing................................me!


----------



## mvestal30

I like seeing the updates as well, but if he is hunting hard I'm sure he is not thinking about this thread. Everyone be honest he really doesn't owe any of us a thing. He was nice enough to share the deer. I'm doubting this buck has left his property. I'm thinking that with shooting going on he feels safe. Ohiobooners stated that 99% of this deers movement was at night from his experience. I still say the buck is going to slip up and give someone a shot. Now back to the updates. Couple of questions for you guys. What would you do with this if you were in his shoes? Say you shared this deer and then killed it. With all the hype and possibilities I'm not so sure it would be wise to jump on here and say I GOT HIM. Then the pressure doubles with requests of pics and can I come see him. With as popular as this story has become it will spread like wild fire. I would want to get my ducks in a row before the world found out about this accomplishment.


----------



## fowl_natured

It would be he OP's luck that some 7 yr old boy or girl puts this buck down on their first year of deer hunting with grandpa, lol. Not funny I know

Im rooting for anyone who knew or was following this buck before he was made public. Very seldom do we get the giants we are after and would be nice to see the boys chasing this pig get the opportunity to harvest such a magnificent buck. Good luck!


----------



## day walker

Dear OP

I will gladly PayPal you $5 a day for a detailed update every evening.
I can't be the only one...just saying it may add up. 
This hunting from the desktop is killing me. 

Sincerly, 
day walker


----------



## sticknstring33

Wouldn't it just suck to arrow this bad boy, dethrone Milo by an inch or two, & then have Rompola come forward and reclaim the throne? Milo's title spans 20 years and yours is a few months. Might be enough to hang up the bow and take up gun hunting or golf.


----------



## SamPotter

sticknstring33 said:


> Wouldn't it just suck to arrow this bad boy, dethrone Milo by an inch or two, & then have Rompola come forward and reclaim the throne? Milo's title spans 20 years and yours is a few months. Might be enough to hang up the bow and take up gun hunting or golf.


Ah- a Rompola believer?


----------



## fate_flinger

Did c dub (op) change his avatar?


----------



## panick

Ohiobooners has been quiet.hmmm


----------



## bigbucks170

SamPotter said:


> Ah- a Rompola believer?


Save the Fairy Tales for the Kids...This Ohio buck is real and I think the new WR.. Everything about the Crapola buck is crap.


----------



## prairieboy

Stanley said:


> Huge......................



Cool.

Hello Stanley,haven't seen you around lately.


----------



## QS34Reaper

The fact that the OP has been quiet really gets me thinking that this deer may be dead. I agree with all of those and stated before that it would be foolish to bring this deer to the public with out getting all your ducks in a row first. If this guy markets this deer right and it is the new world record it could be life-changing for him and his children. So I wouldn't get all uptight about not getting updates on a regular basis. I would be more excited that we haven't gotten updates. Again I really think that says something that there is a chance this deer may be dead.


----------



## LewEdensJr

I think the deer has moved off his land and he doesn't want the eyes watching this thread to be tipped off. Surrounding people are keeping tabs via this thread also.


----------



## crank78

No chance. If it was dead we would have known.


----------



## ohiobooners

panick said:


> Ohiobooners has been quiet.hmmm


I wish it was because I had downed a new WR, unfortunately its because Ive been working...haha


----------



## Jack The Ripper

ohiobooners said:


> I wish it was because I had downed a new WR, unfortunately its because Ive been working...haha


Work is for the off season. Right now it's hunting/trapping season. For me anyway


----------



## MiracleSix

Too much speculation from some on this thread. Just let the guy hunt and I'm sure he knows what to do if he puts the buck on the ground. If it's killed by whoever, we all will know.


----------



## MWoody

I've been quiet and just Sittig back watching this thread in hopes the OP kills this buck or his brother. 

This has gotta be the BEST thread of all time on here.

So hoping for a happy ending and we all get to see a WR be taken by a fellow on here!!


----------



## fate_flinger

MiracleSix said:


> Too much speculation from some on this thread. Just let the guy hunt and I'm sure he knows what to do if he puts the buck on the ground. If it's killed by whoever, we all will know.


This is the internet! Speculation lives here! I say bring it on, I'm stuck at work!


----------



## MiracleSix

fate_flinger said:


> This is the internet! Speculation lives here! I say bring it on, I'm stuck at work!


I'm sure the OP has a normal life like most of is too.


----------



## MiracleSix

fate_flinger said:


> This is the internet! Speculation lives here! I say bring it on, I'm stuck at work!


Work and on AT? Lol


----------



## fate_flinger

MiracleSix said:


> I'm sure the OP has a normal life like most of is too.


Hopefully not for long.



MiracleSix said:


> Work and on AT? Lol


I may get fired if he doesn't down that sucker soon!


----------



## Dvan

I don't know if this was discussed but if this deer is killed with a bow would it be more profitable then with a gun? You figure all the accessories that go with bow hunting rest,sight,arrow,broad head etc.im sure all the company's would want to associate their products with this deer.


----------



## MiracleSix

fate_flinger said:


> Hopefully not for long.
> 
> 
> 
> I may get fired if he doesn't down that sucker soon!


Lol


----------



## WRMorrison

Dvan said:


> if this deer is killed with a bow would it be more profitable then with a gun?


Interesting... I would think it would be more profitable with a gun since (I would assume) firearms companies have MUCH deeper pockets than 4-5 archery companies combined. I could be way off base though. I have no idea what brand the OP hunts with...that said, I'd bet Remington could afford to pay a much better fee than, say, Bowtech for the bragging rights.

-WRM


----------



## nathanrogers

Though I agree on the deep pockets, depending on his set up, he could have a bow company, arrow company, broadhead company, camo company, camera company, treestand company, and so fourth? Probably about equal but who knows.



WRMorrison said:


> Interesting... I would think it would be more profitable with a gun since (I would assume) firearms companies have MUCH deeper pockets than 4-5 archery companies combined. I could be way off base though. I have no idea what brand the OP hunts with...that said, I'd bet Remington could afford to pay a much better fee than, say, Bowtech for the bragging rights.
> 
> -WRM


----------



## WRMorrison

nathanrogers said:


> Though I agree on the deep pockets, depending on his set up, he could have a bow company, arrow company, broadhead company, camo company, camera company, treestand company, and so fourth? Probably about equal but who knows.


True, but the camo/camera/treestand/etc. would still apply with the gun as well.

-WRM


----------



## rut hunt

This thread is gonna get long by febuary


----------



## MWoody

rut hunt said:


> This thread is gonna get long by febuary


I bet this thread hits 200k views!!!!


----------



## kiaelite

MWoody said:


> I bet this thread hits 200k views!!!!


It will probably give FullStrutter something to shoot for with his 2014 edition of "My Kansas Monster Buck Bowhunt - Live from the woods"!!!

Pun intended.


----------



## 3dn4jc

Any guess on how many pages this thread will generate? 

I will guess 80 pages.


----------



## bigbucks170

I would do a full body mount . either beded to save space or leaping jumping a log or fence


----------



## walle1

I thought this very thing.



sticknstring33 said:


> Wouldn't it just suck to arrow this bad boy, dethrone Milo by an inch or two, & then have Rompola come forward and reclaim the throne? Milo's title spans 20 years and yours is a few months. Might be enough to hang up the bow and take up gun hunting or golf.


----------



## flippertn

3dn4jc said:


> Any guess on how many pages this thread will generate?
> 
> I will guess 80 pages.


It's almost to 80 pages now. If op gets a shot or if deer is killed I'd venture 200+ pages if it doesn't get to ugly and get shut down by then


----------



## trz

nomansland said:


> Dude. I wouldn't tell a soul about that deer. Wow



A little late now!


----------



## nomansland

bigbucks170 said:


> I would do a full body mount . either beded to save space or leaping jumping a log or fence


Save space?! I'd put an addition on my house just for that mount!


----------



## z7master167

Well i guess ill join in now, i will send my good mojo his way in hopes he kills this buck...


----------



## yellodog

honestly, if this buck is taken, the hunter will have the power to make as much, or as little, of a deal as he wants from it. iv'e seen some giants that barely got any attention, and others i just got tired of hearing about. some folks would kill for their 15 minutes of fame, others would hide from it.

iirc, the ohio typical record is shared by 2 bucks, just over 201". i'll bet most never heard of the first hunter(1986?), but the second hunter (2004?) seemed to simply love the attention. different strokes i guess.


----------



## mathews_rage

If this buck does make it, think about the effort guys will put in to shed hunt for these antlers. Talk about some value.


----------



## DCUP

Absolutely incredible. Good luck getting him on the ground!


----------



## trophy hunter

how long is ohio`s gun season? good luck op..


----------



## Avid Sportsman

Has this guy updated any???


----------



## TheKingofKings

Has there been anymore trail cam pics or anything?


----------



## fate_flinger

I bet he's a lot more familiar with this deer than he has let on....that's right, more speculation! :sly:


----------



## floridacrackr

nomansland said:


> Save space?! I'd put an addition on my house just for that mount!


That's what I was thinking!


----------



## Ramey Jackson

Who believes he's videoing his hunts? Capturing a WR bow kill would be epic!


----------



## dspell20

Deer 3. Hunters 0. He may just make it through gun season. This cold front might get him moving during the daylight.m good luck OP


----------



## hdrking2003

trophy hunter said:


> how long is ohio`s gun season? good luck op..


7 days. Dec 2-8 this year and then 4 days of muzzle season after the first of the year.


----------



## yellodog

actually, the additional pressure from gun season may have givin this buck the warning he needs to go totally nocturnal. unless he gets jumped, he may not move during daylite at all now. he's been thru this for a few years now, he knows how to survive....stay still.


----------



## Matt2372

yellodog said:


> actually, the additional pressure from gun season may have givin this buck the warning he needs to go totally nocturnal. unless he gets jumped, he may not move during daylite at all now. he's been thru this for a few years now, he knows how to survive....stay still.


agree 100%


----------



## z7master167

Profile says he was on here at 7:01 WHY NO UPDATES!!!!!


----------



## hunting170

So what happens if this buck is killed with a bow that doesn`t meet P&Y requirements, or even worse................*a crossbow*?:eek2:


----------



## yargerbomb

I hope this buck is killed with a crossbow.....a CAMX crossbow


----------



## dspell20

Crossbow over a corn pile!


----------



## jpd350

X bows are not archery.


----------



## BP1992

jpd350 said:


> x bows are not archery.


x2!!


----------



## timberjak

So does the view count go up each time an individual/member refreshes this post or does one person looking at this only counts as one view no matter how many times you look. Cause if it counts each time and i most likely speak for a bunch of us. The 300k views is really possible. Im hopin there is not a way to see how many times a member looks at this thread. Good luck Chasin! I hope you get your shot. Thanks for the ride along on this hunt. You could give us some updates.


----------



## boyd447

I heard from a pretty reliable source today that this is a penned deer. It was started as a joke and then went haywire...


----------



## yargerbomb

I'm sorry but the State where this buck is supposedly located is Ohio and Ohio classifies a crossbow as Archery equipment - See link below.

http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/hunting_deer.aspx#equipment


----------



## jpd350

Everytime it's viewed by each person counts as 1. If you view it 300 times that's 300 views. I'm prolly 200 myself lol


----------



## BP1992

boyd447 said:


> I heard from a pretty reliable source today that this is a penned deer. It was started as a joke and then went haywire...


Well.....should have known that was coming.


----------



## jpd350

yargerbomb said:


> I'm sorry but the State where this buck is supposedly located is Ohio and Ohio classifies a crossbow as Archery equipment - See link below.
> 
> http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/hunting_deer.aspx#equipment


We all know how smart our state and federal leaders are....


----------



## jpd350

boyd447 said:


> I heard from a pretty reliable source today that this is a penned deer. It was started as a joke and then went haywire...


So let's hear your big reliable source!!!! One in every crowd...


----------



## timberjak

That would put a damper on the view count I hope your source is not correct.


----------



## pbuck

If the deer drive crews are out down there like they are up here, he almost positively will get or has been bounced unless he's on some well posted property. And even at that he might have company. It sounded from the beginning like the OP wasn't too confident about how safe he was in his location. I personally know of a group that had 24 guys doing drives on Monday. I can guarantee that if that bunch knew a buck like that was in the area they would camp out on him and make sure he got up. They've killed at least one big buck every day since Monday.


----------



## fate_flinger

boyd447 said:


> I heard from a pretty reliable source today that this is a penned deer. It was started as a joke and then went haywire...


Lol, let me guess.....his cousin told you.


----------



## Matt2372

boyd447 said:


> I heard from a pretty reliable source today that this is a penned deer. It was started as a joke and then went haywire...


i dont belive that really ohio booners seen him earlier this year


----------



## timberjak

Im self employed in a snowstorm in northern mn.I dont plow snow either. My view count is up there too.


----------



## QS34Reaper

jpd350 said:


> so let's hear your big reliable source!!!! One in every crowd...


x10


----------



## dblungem

boyd447 said:


> I heard from a pretty reliable source today that this is a penned deer. It was started as a joke and then went haywire...


Say it ain't so, Joe?!?!?


----------



## yargerbomb

I will agree with you on the statement but not in the context you mean.


----------



## fate_flinger

Since we are speculating how about this.....

He's been dead since before CW started this thread! He is just capitalizing on the popularity of social media to increase his value!!!

Spectacular CW! Bravo, Bravo!

Now let's see some pics!


----------



## atwanamaker

OP was logged into AT today but did not post. I know everyone is eager to get an update.


----------



## inline6power

fate_flinger said:


> Since we are speculating how about this.....
> 
> He's been dead since before CW started this thread! He is just capitalizing on the popularity of social media to increase his value!!!
> 
> Spectacular CW! Bravo, Bravo!
> 
> Now let's see some pics!


I like the way you think lol.


----------



## dblungem

yargerbomb said:


> I will agree with you on the statement but not in the context you mean.


Say what?


----------



## atwanamaker

fate_flinger said:


> Since we are speculating how about this.....
> 
> He's been dead since before CW started this thread! He is just capitalizing on the popularity of social media to increase his value!!!
> 
> Spectacular CW! Bravo, Bravo!
> 
> Now let's see some pics!


I was thinking the same thing after I saw he was on here reading posts but not updating on today's hunt. Either way I am cheering for this buck to be on the ground!!


----------



## timberjak

Or he could be creating all this hype and excitement to cover up a penned deer scandal. And waitin to take it for some serious bank.


----------



## yargerbomb

Response was intended for JPD350, not you.


----------



## dblungem

yargerbomb said:


> Response was intended for JPD350, not you.


Might be easier to hit the button on the lower right "reply with quote". Makes it a bunch easier to know who your responding too. :wink:


----------



## ohiobooners

Matt2372 said:


> i dont belive that really ohio booners seen him earlier this year


I don't think Ohiobooners really cares what you think. If you're going to call someone a liar at least do it in proper English


----------



## yargerbomb

dblungem said:


> Might be easier to hit the button on the lower right "reply with quote". Makes it a bunch easier to know who your responding too. :wink:


Moved from my phone to computer....just for you c:


----------



## Fruecrue

:happy1:


----------



## mvestal30

fate_flinger said:


> Lol, let me guess.....his cousin told you.


That's funny right there. I bet his mom opens and closes the gate too. I really wish they would have left that up on facebook.


----------



## jpd350

yargerbomb said:


> Response was intended for JPD350, not you.


Use reply with quote then people will know who your referencing. X bow shooters... Shoo


----------



## dblungem

yargerbomb said:


> Moved from my phone to computer....just for you c:


It was just some friendly advise. With your join date and post count, just wasn't sure if you knew about the feature.


----------



## jpd350

yargerbomb said:


> Moved from my phone to computer....just for you c:


Phones have the same tabs to click as your computer


----------



## yargerbomb

dblungem said:


> It was just some friendly advise. With your join date and post count, just wasn't sure if you knew about the feature.


I appreciate it, I was trying to use my phone and it was not working that way....computer does.


----------



## hooiserarcher

ohiobooners said:


> I don't think Ohiobooners really cares what you think. If you're going to call someone a liar at least do it in proper English


Don't worry about vermin, they tend to have a short life span


----------



## Shindig

ohiobooners said:


> I don't think Ohiobooners really cares what you think. If you're going to call someone a liar at least do it in proper English


I don't think he was calling you a liar. I think he was talking about the pen deer theory. He was saying you seen this deer earlier in the year.


----------



## Browning_270

ohiobooners said:


> I don't think Ohiobooners really cares what you think. If you're going to call someone a liar at least do it in proper English


I think he was trying to tell the dude that you watched him earlier this year around your place, so he dosnt believe its a high fence buck..maybe i read it wrong idk lol


----------



## WVohioFAN

ohiobooners said:


> I don't think Ohiobooners really cares what you think. If you're going to call someone a liar at least do it in proper English


I think he's saying that he doesn't believe it's a pen raised deer because you saw it earlier in the year. His sentence structure is lacking but I believe his heart was good. lol


----------



## Fruecrue

Shindig said:


> I don't think he was calling you a liar. I think he was talking about the pen deer theory. He was saying you seen this deer earlier in the year.


Hard to tell either way. Proper English would help.


----------



## atwanamaker

I think he meant "I don't believe that. Ohiobooners Saw him...."


----------



## ohiobooners

Browning_270 said:


> I think he was trying to tell the dude that you watched him earlier this year around your place, so he dosnt believe its a high fence buck..maybe i read it wrong idk lol


Ok Matt I apologize if that's what you were implying. For Pete's sakes brother put some punctuation in there so I don't get my panties in a wad lol. My bad man.


----------



## QS34Reaper

I thought he was calling Ohiobooners out! Maybe I read it wrong but I took it as him calling ob a liar. Not to stir the pot but that's what I got from it too.


----------



## atwanamaker

I watched this thread without posting for 58 pages (I think) before I couldn't take it anymore ... I'm back out until we have an answer!!! Good luck OP!!


----------



## timberjak

I thought he meant well by it. The deer was not pen raised since OB is respected on here and saw it this year with a spotting scope.


----------



## mvestal30

ohiobooners said:


> Ok Matt I apologize if that's what you were implying. For Pete's sakes brother put some punctuation in there so I don't get my panties in a wad lol. My bad man.


Oh man, first it was tiger woods blood now its panties. JK. My question is this. You just may have the most experience with this deer. Where do you set the odds on it being killed?


----------



## Fruecrue

This thread is still young, I don't see any metaphorical light switch that would make us all scatter like roaches coming any time soon.
It's gonna be a long ride with a lot of twists and turns. I'm diggin' it.


----------



## ironworker172

I wonder how many new members AT is gaining from this thread? I know I have told a bunch of people about it that have never heard of Archery Talk. Come on boys join up and jump in!

I will join the others hoping to see him dropped with a broadhead. I know there is a gun hunting contingency here too, but when you read the Milo Hansen story it's hard to get excited over a story about a bunch of hunters surrounding a thicket and pushing out a buck multiple times with multiple misses before someone gets a lucky shot and takes him down. 

I can only imagine how a slug hunter would feel when he unloads at this buck and breaks that magnificent rack with a slug. Ouch! How many times have antlers been shot off during gun season? I know, I know he should be taken by any legal means but I am hoping to see him drop from an arrow.


----------



## dblungem

With the OP having been on AT a couple times since the last update - with no update, Something doesn't seem right. And now an accusation about it being high fenced. :confused3: I'm hope this buck isn't a high defended deer and a joke gone way wrong. 

The confidence that I have that the high fence accusation isnt true is due to Ohiobooners saying he saw this deer.


----------



## ohiobooners

timberjak said:


> I thought he meant well by it. The deer was not pen raised since OB is respected on here and saw it this year with a spotting scope.


Agreed, I read it wrong. I apologize


----------



## pbuck

Well, OB did mention to me early this fall he had seen one that would be over 220. He's not one to BS when it comes to large bucks.


----------



## Alpha Burnt

atwanamaker said:


> I watched this thread without posting for 58 pages (I think) before I couldn't take it anymore ... I'm back out until we have an answer!!! Good luck OP!!


Originally, I was rooting for the giant to fall. Beginning to rethink that notion, if he has made it through the first three days of the Ohio gun season, he is a survivor and deserves to keep on spreading them genes. Kind of rooting for him to make it now. Congrats to the big feller, those sheds would be something to behold!


----------



## yargerbomb

jpd350 said:


> Use reply with quote then people will know who your referencing. *X bow shooters*... Shoo


Really the first time on this forum but see its the same as most others...Gonna open this can of worms.....

All I have read (for the most part) is it better be with a bow, not a gun. So, I read and know most compound hunters dislike crossbow hunters and gun hunters. What do traditional archers (recurve bows and finger release) think of compound archers? 99% use a trigger on a compound release. Is there the same dislike?

Can't we all just get along enjoying the outdoors and hunting?


----------



## ohiobooners

mvestal30 said:


> Oh man, first it was tiger woods blood now its panties. JK. My question is this. You just may have the most experience with this deer. Where do you set the odds on it being killed?


I think that the deers natural tendency is nocturnal. Not all deer are programmed that way. Nature makes them respond to darkness but some bucks seem to fear daylight more than others. His rack has nothing to do with this. 130 mountain deer or 220" Ohio brute, doesn't matter. The odds are lower due to his nature BUT I believe him to be 4.5. If he's going to mess up it'll be this year with the odds of killing him decreasing every year after that. 

That being said a deer drive or push doesn't value age or survival tactics. If he makes it thru the gun season he'll be VERY hard to kill without a cold weather food source in a low pressure area.


----------



## Bgargasz

ohiobooners said:


> I think that the deers natural tendency is nocturnal. Not all deer are programmed that way. Nature makes them respond to darkness but some bucks seem to fear daylight more than others. His rack has nothing to do with this. 130 mountain deer or 220" Ohio brute, doesn't matter. The odds are lower due to his nature BUT I believe him to be 4.5. If he's going to mess up it'll be this year with the odds of killing him decreasing every year after that.
> 
> That being said a deer drive or push doesn't value age or survival tactics. If he makes it thru the gun season he'll be VERY hard to kill without a cold weather food source in a low pressure area.


I thought deer were not nocturnal by nature but they are in response to predator pressure?


----------



## mvestal30

yargerbomb said:


> Really the first time on this forum but see its the same as most others...Gonna open this can of worms.....
> 
> All I have read (for the most part) is it better be with a bow, not a gun. So, I read and know most compound hunters dislike crossbow hunters and gun hunters. What do traditional archers (recurve bows and finger release) think of compound archers? 99% use a trigger on a compound release. Is there the same dislike?
> 
> Can't we all just get along enjoying the outdoors and hunting?


Short answer NO. The diehards hate the diehards and so on and so on. Alot on here hunt with all weapons. According to this thread that includes RPG, 50 cal, AK, basically any weapon of mass destruction. So pull up a chair and pick your poison. Someone will disagree.


----------



## ohiobooners

Bgargasz said:


> I thought deer were not nocturnal by nature but they are in response to predator pressure?


I think age structure determines a lot of nocturnal tendencies. It seems the older they get the more they move at night. I've heard at 6.5 yrs old 90% of a bucks life is spent moving after dark


----------



## mvestal30

ohiobooners said:


> I think age structure determines a lot of nocturnal tendencies. It seems the older they get the more they move at night. I've heard at 6.5 yrs old 90% of a bucks life is spent moving after dark


But do you believe that it is a survival instinct developed from hunting pressure or just a natural progression?


----------



## StringMusic16

mvestal30 said:


> Short answer NO. The diehards hate the diehards and so on and so on. Alot on here hunt with all weapons. According to this thread that includes RPG, 50 cal, AK, basically any weapon of mass destruction. So pull up a chair and pick your poison. Someone will disagree.


I've been thinking about getting my hands on one of those government drones and flying it up to southern ohio to look for this thing? Do those come standard with infrared cameras and sub machine guns attached?


----------



## mvestal30

StringMusic16 said:


> I've been thinking about getting my hands on one of those government drones and flying it up to southern ohio to look for this thing? Do those come standard with infrared cameras and sub machine guns attached?


I would get the most bang for your buck. Pun intended. Don't leave it to chance. Go big or go home.


----------



## ohiobooners

mvestal30 said:


> But do you believe that it is a survival instinct developed from hunting pressure or just a natural progression?


I personally believe it can be both. A lot of pressure can obviously push then nocturnal but the natural progression seems that they older they get the smaller their core area gets and the more they move after dark. Just like with ppl and differentiating personalities, there are exceptions to the norm


----------



## fate_flinger

ohiobooners said:


> I think age structure determines a lot of nocturnal tendencies. It seems the older they get the more they move at night. I've heard at 6.5 yrs old 90% of a bucks life is spent moving after dark


Id be willing to wager it may be closer to 95% from my own experiences. I'm not the Booner slayer you are but I'm very familiar with the 130-150 mountain deer you speak of. Big change in daytime activity from 4.5 to 5.5.


----------



## ohiobooners

fate_flinger said:


> Id be willing to wager it may be closer to 95% from my own experiences. I'm not the Booner slayer you are but I'm very familiar with the 130-150 mountain deer you speak of. Big change in daytime activity from 4.5 to 5.5.


Agreed. I hunt WV a lot and once they progress to 5.5 it seems they turn into a different animal all together


----------



## FoodPlotter1

ohiobooners said:


> I think age structure determines a lot of nocturnal tendencies. It seems the older they get the more they move at night. I've heard at 6.5 yrs old 90% of a bucks life is spent moving after dark


I have also seen some bucks that are very nocturnal for a few a years and all of sudden one year you see all kind of daylight movement.


----------



## ohiobooners

FoodPlotter1 said:


> I have also seen some bucks that are very nocturnal for a few a years and all of sudden one year you see all kind of daylight movement.


Going senile lol


----------



## Iceman130

Ohiobooners, I'm an Ohio guy as well, live and hunt Holmes county. I've had a deer that I watched all summer travel 10+ miles and actually got shot by one of my buddies. Several people claimed to almost hit him on the road. I don't really know the lay of the land in your area but with this deer traveling so much, it seems like he may have a slim chance of making it. Hopefully it's by a hunter who takes him (gun or bow) rather than a car. 

Anyhow, my theory is, that with as much as he travels, his chances of surviving are either very very slim, or very very high. If he moves only at night, this deer will make it for the season. As you stated, if he gets through gun season he could be tough to kill. But I honestly think if he keeps moving, someone, somewhere will get him. Because he can't always be familiar with the land he is on, and is BOUND to make a mistake. Some guy is going to be a very happy hunter in my eyes, probably sooner than later


----------



## CheeseBurgerTed

StringMusic16 said:


> I've been thinking about getting my hands on one of those government drones and flying it up to southern ohio to look for this thing? Do those come standard with infrared cameras and sub machine guns attached?


If it was one of our Gov't drones, it wouldn't kill him. It would shoot food stamps and free health care at him. You think he's hard to kill now......wait till he gets all his food at the grocery store and a full mental health evaluation because someone "took his picture". Lol.


----------



## ohiobooners

Iceman130 said:


> Ohiobooners, I'm an Ohio guy as well, live and hunt Holmes county. I've had a deer that I watched all summer travel 10+ miles and actually got shot by one of my buddies. Several people claimed to almost hit him on the road. I don't really know the lay of the land in your area but with this deer traveling so much, it seems like he may have a slim chance of making it. Hopefully it's by a hunter who takes him (gun or bow) rather than a car.
> 
> Anyhow, my theory is, that with as much as he travels, his chances of surviving are either very very slim, or very very high. If he moves only at night, this deer will make it for the season. As you stated, if he gets through gun season he could be tough to kill. But I honestly think if he keeps moving, someone, somewhere will get him. Because he can't always be familiar with the land he is on, and is BOUND to make a mistake. Some guy is going to be a very happy hunter in my eyes, probably sooner than later


Maybe Mrs Ohiobooners will put a pink arrow thru him? Hmmmmmm


----------



## kiaelite

StringMusic16 said:


> I've been thinking about getting my hands on one of those government drones and flying it up to southern ohio to look for this thing? Do those come standard with infrared cameras and sub machine guns attached?


Just need to get one from Amazon now. Dont need to go to the government.


----------



## Deadmoney0402

Just kill the damn thing already. With a Mathews bow. And let the haters hate!


----------



## panick

Alpha Burnt said:


> Originally, I was rooting for the giant to fall. Beginning to rethink that notion, if he has made it through the first three days of the Ohio gun season, he is a survivor and deserves to keep onI spreading them genes. Kind of rooting for him to make it now. Congrats to the big feller, those psheds would be something to behold!


I also asked about shed history,seems no one knows of anyone owning previous years.Tis deer prop lives in some old laddys back yard and eats out of her bird feeder.


----------



## fate_flinger

ohiobooners said:


> Agreed. I hunt WV a lot and once they progress to 5.5 it seems they turn into a different animal all together


This years target went to 0 daytime pics once he lost the velvet. Summer is a different story though....


----------



## mvestal30

ohiobooners said:


> I personally believe it can be both. A lot of pressure can obviously push then nocturnal but the natural progression seems that they older they get the smaller their core area gets and the more they move after dark. Just like with ppl and differentiating personalities, there are exceptions to the norm


I can agree with that. Been hunting the same deer here for 2 years. Have seen him only three times. The 3rd time was last weekend when I finally layed him down. He was a decent 8 point but really no rack size for what I'm estimating a 5.5 year old deer judging on body shape, teeth, and the fact that he had a scar on his shoulder where no hair grew. Rack was smaller than last years. Trophy in my book due to the time put in and I'm dang proud of him. He mainly moved at night and if you got a glimpse of him it was right at dusk. Though this deer had very little pressure put on him as I am the only one that hunts this farm and I prefer to intrude as little as possible. No cams, and very little entry to scout. Mostly scouting from a distance.


----------



## APAsuphan

ohiobooners said:


> Maybe Mrs Ohiobooners will put a pink arrow thru him? Hmmmmmm


That would be freaking awesome!


----------



## Iceman130

ohiobooners said:


> Maybe Mrs Ohiobooners will put a pink arrow thru him? Hmmmmmm


That would be sweet!! I was going to say In my first post, the buck my buddy ended up killing about 10 miles from me scored 208" if I remember right. I had him on my lease all summer, and they started getting pictures of him towards the beginning of the rut. Then, at the end of gun season, I actually had him at 40 yards with a gun In hand, and unfortunately, I had already put a tag on a buck that year. My buddy ended up taking him a few weeks later in muzzleloader season. Just from experience with a deer that travels, DONT COUNT YOUR PLACE OUT! Lol


----------



## LewEdensJr

Ohiobooners! That dude did call you out. He stated again he didn't think you actually watched the deer. Either way with the op logging in and not responding tells me this deer is gone from his land. If I were you O.booners I'd be looking for him to show back up by late season


----------



## mvestal30

panick said:


> I also asked about shed history,seems no one knows of anyone owning previous years.Tis deer prop lives in some old laddys back yard and eats out of her bird feeder.


Hey that hits close to home. I turkey hunt a farm where the lady behind it feeds them. Monster birds over there, but NO HUNTING ALLOWED. Just so we are clear. Those are her babies.


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

Ok guys Sorry for no update everytime I've logged in its to check PMs really havnt had the time till now to catch up about 20 pages lol but yes the land has been pounded all around I'm 70% sure he's still close...trail pics are scattered...and no more encounters from anyone No drives on the property but from what I'm told there pushing everything around the farm. So who knows... I'm not a greedy hunter and would love to see any of the chosen few that know this buck(u know who u are) to get a crack at him....


----------



## QS34Reaper

Chasenwhitetail said:


> Ok guys Sorry for no update everytime I've logged in its to check PMs really havnt had the time till now to catch up about 20 pages lol but yes the land has been pounded all around I'm 70% sure he's still close...trail pics are scattered...and no more encounters from anyone No drives on the property but from what I'm told there pushing everything around the farm. So who knows... I'm not a greedy hunter and would love to see any of the chosen few that know this buck(u know who u are) to get a crack at him....


So there are more pictures??


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

QS34Reaper said:


> So there are more pictures??


Yes


----------



## nogg

I too would hope that somebody that has history,any history,with that buck would be the fortunate one to put him down.


----------



## fate_flinger

Thanks for the update. Good luck to all.


----------



## Alpha Burnt

Chasenwhitetail said:


> Ok guys Sorry for no update everytime I've logged in its to check PMs really havnt had the time till now to catch up about 20 pages lol but yes the land has been pounded all around I'm 70% sure he's still close...trail pics are scattered...and no more encounters from anyone No drives on the property but from what I'm told there pushing everything around the farm. So who knows... I'm not a greedy hunter and would love to see any of the chosen few that know this buck(u know who u are) to get a crack at him....


Thanks for the update Chasenwhitetail, see you have changed your avatar pic. Is that a pic of him with something in his antlers or are those drop tines on a different buck (those pics are so small, I cannot tell)?


----------



## QS34Reaper

Chasenwhitetail said:


> Yes


Yes!!!!! Thanks for the update! Keep doin what y'all are doing and keep him around. Good luck! Still pulling for y'all.


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

Alpha Burnt said:


> Thanks for the update Chasenwhitetail, see you have changed your avatar pic. Is that a pic of him with something in his antlers or are those drop tines on a different buck (those pics are so small, I cannot tell)?


Ahh just sick of lookin at my old one lol no it's a buck I harvested a few years ago


----------



## Treehugger98

Who is holding the cage of that giant in the pics 😜 I hope it's op


----------



## fate_flinger

Nasty weather moving in....rut should be winding down....bet he's getting hungry....


----------



## GTM

This has been a great thread, I followed it from day one. 
To the OP I hope your neighbors don't put a drive on your land in the dark and claim their looking for a dog. We've had it happen here.


----------



## PY Bucks

So maybe this has been asked haven't read all pages. Are there any pics or sheds from prior years? This would confirm his age.


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

No encounters no sheds or trail pics before.


----------



## panick

Thanks for the updates OP,good luck.


----------



## BP1992

Chasenwhitetail said:


> Yes


Well let's see them!


----------



## QS34Reaper

BP1992 said:


> Well let's see them!


Lmao.....HORN PORN!


----------



## Roo223

Mark


----------



## BP1992

Matt2372 said:


> i dont belive that really ohio booners seen him earlier this year


Punctuation would be helpful.


----------



## M4J0R T0M

QS34Reaper said:


> So there are more pictures??





Chasenwhitetail said:


> Yes


Thanks for the update! Please post some more pics of this bad boy!


----------



## bigrobc

This buck is a magician. Has to be. Remember this...he wont be killed or seen ever again, unless .. He walks on down to florida then i got his a.,'!


----------



## nhns4

Facebook Whitetail Overload. Another poser says its his.


----------



## RH#8

nhns4 said:


> Facebook Whitetail Overload. Another poser says its his.


Just saw that myself lol


----------



## mvestal30

Didnt take long for it to get pulled. I was in the middle of trying to post on it.


----------



## goshdangfeller

Just read all 62 pages.....wow! Historic for sure. Good luck OP.


----------



## nhns4

mvestal30 said:


> Didnt take long for it to get pulled. I was in the middle of trying to post on it.


Still there the dbag disabled comments I think.


----------



## QS34Reaper

nhns4 said:


> Facebook Whitetail Overload. Another poser says its his.


Link pls!!


----------



## mvestal30

I see it in my feed but not on whitetail overloads page now. This has to be the most famous deer ever at this point. I agree he is a magician. He magically appears on a lot of trail cams on alot of farms with the exact same pose. Wonder if I go get one if he'll pop up in west tn.


----------



## Matt2372

ohiobooners said:


> I don't think Ohiobooners really cares what you think. If you're going to call someone a liar at least do it in proper English


Was not calling you a liar, I was commenting about it not being real or penned stating I didnt believe that because you had seen the deer earlier, just didnt look that way sorry!!
You seem well respected on this site, and from reading the whole 60 plus pages, I was actually taking up for you


----------



## hooiserarcher

Matt2372 said:


> Was not calling you a liar, I was commenting about it not being real or penned stating I didnt believe that because you had seen the deer earlier, just didnt look that way sorry!!
> You seem well respected on this site, and from reading the whole 60 plus pages, I was actually taking up for you


We get it now. Punctuation is your friend Matt, clears up a lot of confusion.


----------



## bsites9

damn...haven't been on here in two days, the thread page counts jumps by 20....and still no deer. That sucks.


----------



## slinger

Hopefully the weather headed that way will get him up on his feet.
Good Luck guys!! Shoot straight!


----------



## buckjunkey

This has got to be the best thread in my tenure here on AT. Still pulling for you guys (OP) EPIC thread for sure!!


----------



## kiaelite

I was going to post this

"This GIANT showed up on one of the forums I hunt on. I first seen him from my desk in Northeast WI!! I have sleepless nights hunting the thread, looking through my phone, hoping that the OP walks in and presents a perfect shot, of him holding his unbelievable rack for all the world to see. "

on FB, along with the trail cam photo but thought I would post here instead just to keep it "local".


----------



## ohiobooners

Matt2372 said:


> Was not calling you a liar, I was commenting about it not being real or penned stating I didnt believe that because you had seen the deer earlier, just didnt look that way sorry!!
> You seem well respected on this site, and from reading the whole 60 plus pages, I was actually taking up for you


I misread your post. I took it the wrong way. I apologize. My fault


----------



## stillern

It's hail mary time. OP and brother need to draw straws and have the winner post up on the edge of the cover and the "loser" still hunt that bedding area nice and slow...


----------



## KYDEER16

Is the king of the forest still walking this AM?


----------



## sticknstring33

The buck has been there 2 weeks now - clearly not travelling through. I think this huge cold front coupled w/ fawns coming into heat this next week could be recipe the OP needs to take this buck down. I don't know how big the farm is, but if it were me - I'd probably be hunting evenings only between bedding and food. Make sure the wind is right for the does to pass by undetected and get an opportunity as follows behind the last 10 minutes of shooting light. What about everyone else?


----------



## crank78

Idk most huge bucks seem to be killed in the middle of the day here. I wold sit almost all day myself.


----------



## whaler

stillern said:


> It's hail mary time. OP and brother need to draw straws and have the winner post up on the edge of the cover and the "loser" still hunt that bedding area nice and slow...


Ok Milo.


----------



## paarchhntr

stillern said:


> It's hail mary time. OP and brother need to draw straws and have the winner post up on the edge of the cover and the "loser" still hunt that bedding area nice and slow...


Why is it hail mary time? They have until Feb to hunt this deer. By the looks of the weather in S OH there is going to be rain 2 of the 3 remaining days of the shotgun season. That should keep most of the orange army at bay.


----------



## stillern

February??? Sept to Feb??? Deer heaven!


----------



## StringMusic16

This big front pushing through over the next few days might do the OP some good. Hopefully will get that buck up on his feet.


----------



## crank78

I say locate his bedding area and put the stalk on him and get it over with.


----------



## Roo223

Cold front should get him up and moveing be patient.


----------



## z7master167

Let me come and hunt, ill put the bad boy on the ground... c'mon please theres plenty of horn to go around


----------



## stillern

OP let's see some pics of the subordinate bucks on the area...you know...the ones that just make B&C lol! Get him on the ground! Go team...


----------



## DB444

I've been following this thread a couple weeks and the buck seemed familiar for whatever reason. I hunted a couple days last year at Sunfish Valley Whitetail in Southwestern Ohio. I remembered a huge set of sheds the guide showed me. Sure enough I just went back at the website today and those sheds he has from 2012 which the buck would have had in 2011 look pretty darn close to a match!


----------



## Bonecutterx

^^^ turn Dean lose on this giant




Dean Bower said:


> View attachment 1821197
> I've been following this thread a couple weeks and the buck seemed familiar for whatever reason. I hunted a couple days last year at Sunfish Valley Whitetail in Southwestern Ohio. I remembered a huge set of sheds the guide showed me. Sure enough I just went back at the website today and those sheds he has from 2012 which the buck would have had in 2011 look pretty darn close to a match!


----------



## APAsuphan

Interesting!


----------



## ironworker172

You guys that think you can stalk through this bucks bedding area and take him crack me up! I know where a big buck is bedding too and believe me he is bedding there for a reason. Unless you surround the area and post up shooters you can forget it. As soon as he hears you, trust me he will, he will be out the other side long before you see him. That stuff is so thick you will sound like a brush hog going through. The only other way to take him in his bed is be in there before he is and wait for him to return. 

I' m pretty sure these guys know what they're doing. I know it must be killing them but patience usually pays off. Keep at it guys you have a lot of support here!


----------



## DB444

Bonecutterx said:


> ^^^ turn Dean lose on this giant


I have no Ohio tag and that's a long way to drive to help. I'm sure he'll just fine on his own:cocktail:


----------



## nomansland

Dean Bower said:


> I have no Ohio tag and that's a long way to drive to help. I'm sure he'll just fine on his own:cocktail:


Ohio NR tags are over the counter. Lol


----------



## DB444

I'm tagged out brother


----------



## DB444

The chances of taking the buck during the late season will be his best bet. I'd be identifying all the local food sources and maybe creating my own!! Whatever he does he shouldn't push this buck especially during firearms season!!


----------



## OhioRed

ironworker172 said:


> You guys that think you can stalk through this bucks bedding area and take him crack me up! I know where a big buck is bedding too and believe me he is bedding there for a reason. Unless you surround the area and post up shooters you can forget it. As soon as he hears you, trust me he will, he will be out the other side long before you see him. That stuff is so thick you will sound like a brush hog going through. The only other way to take him in his bed is be in there before he is and wait for him to return.
> 
> I' m pretty sure these guys know what they're doing. I know it must be killing them but patience usually pays off. Keep at it guys you have a lot of support here!


Obviously they don't know anything about southern ohio woods


----------



## sticknstring33

IF those are the sheds, that would put this buck at 5+. Those who are "in the know" only think he's 4, but it's pretty easy to be off unless you have history, which nobody seems to have unless they're hiding in the shadows. 

Regardless, that's one helluva set w/ some incredible beam length. Thanks for sharing Dean!


----------



## LewEdensJr

Adams county giant


----------



## stillern

ironworker172 said:


> You guys that think you can stalk through this bucks bedding area and take him crack me up! I know where a big buck is bedding too and believe me he is bedding there for a reason. Unless you surround the area and post up shooters you can forget it. As soon as he hears you, trust me he will, he will be out the other side long before you see him. That stuff is so thick you will sound like a brush hog going through. The only other way to take him in his bed is be in there before he is and wait for him to return.
> 
> I' m pretty sure these guys know what they're doing. I know it must be killing them but patience usually pays off. Keep at it guys you have a lot of support here!


Uncle of mine when is very successful in NYS of all places did just that on a 155" 4.5 year old last year. Which for WNY is a stud. Saw the buck hit his bedding area driving home from a night shift...got his boys out...both eased in chatting casually about 60 yards apart...one would walk ahead 40 yards or so wait...then the other would catch up. The buck came out on full sneak on the other side about a half hour later...viola dead deer.


----------



## PY Bucks

sticknstring33 said:


> IF those are the sheds, that would put this buck at 5+. Those who are "in the know" only think he's 4, but it's pretty easy to be off unless you have history, which nobody seems to have unless they're hiding in the shadows.
> 
> Regardless, that's one helluva set w/ some incredible beam length. Thanks for sharing Dean!


How does that make him 5+?


----------



## sticknstring33

PY Bucks said:


> How does that make him 5+?


He was at least 3 in 2011 when he grew the set that Dean posted. Unless of course you believe he grew 165-170" as a 2 yr old.


----------



## snoman4

mvestal30 said:


> Short answer NO. The diehards hate the diehards and so on and so on. Alot on here hunt with all weapons. According to this thread that includes RPG, 50 cal, AK, basically any weapon of mass destruction. So pull up a chair and pick your poison. Someone will disagree.


Hey brother your forgot my 105 mm howitzer. I feel slighted.......ROFL.


----------



## snoman4

sticknstring33 said:


> He was at least 3 in 2011 when he grew the set that Dean posted. Unless of course you believe he grew 165-170" as a 2 yr old.


Yes he could be 165 to 170 as a 2 year old. Talk to Dblungem. He killed a deer larger than that which was aged by biologists at 2 years old, so it is not out of the realm of possibilities.


----------



## fate_flinger

Dean Bower said:


> View attachment 1821197
> I've been following this thread a couple weeks and the buck seemed familiar for whatever reason. I hunted a couple days last year at Sunfish Valley Whitetail in Southwestern Ohio. I remembered a huge set of sheds the guide showed me. Sure enough I just went back at the website today and those sheds he has from 2012 which the buck would have had in 2011 look pretty darn close to a match!


Im having trouble seeing the resemblance to the OP's buck. Seems to be quite a stretch...


----------



## MiracleSix

Late rut should be picking up soon.


----------



## kiaelite

Dean Bower said:


> View attachment 1821197
> I've been following this thread a couple weeks and the buck seemed familiar for whatever reason. I hunted a couple days last year at Sunfish Valley Whitetail in Southwestern Ohio. I remembered a huge set of sheds the guide showed me. Sure enough I just went back at the website today and those sheds he has from 2012 which the buck would have had in 2011 look pretty darn close to a match!


I don't believe they are the same deer. The tines on yours tip back and the tines on the OP buck all turn slightly forward. Maybe I am wrong, but odds are, while both have excellent genetics, different deer.


----------



## DB444

fate_flinger said:


> Im having trouble seeing the resemblance to the OP's buck. Seems to be quite a stretch...


You probably are right, but I'm seeing a main frame 11 point with room for more and matching stickers of the base and nubs on the longer tines. The sheds at Sunfish are bigger in person. FYI, late season hunts at Sunfish is $300 a day and is somewhat of a bargain considering the size deer they have. If memory serves me correctly, the head guide had 3 separate 200" buck on film.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Dean Bower said:


> You probably are right, but I'm seeing a main frame 11 point with room for more and matching stickers of the base and nubs on the longer tines. The sheds at Sunfish are bigger in person. FYI, late season hunts at Sunfish is $300 a day and is somewhat of a bargain considering the size deer they have. If memory serves me correctly, the head guide had 3 separate 200" buck on film.


You have contact info?


----------



## PY Bucks

snoman4 said:


> Yes he could be 165 to 170 as a 2 year old. Talk to Dblungem. He killed a deer larger than that which was aged by biologists at 2 years old, so it is not out of the realm of possibilities.


X2 on this one.


----------



## fate_flinger

Dean Bower said:


> You probably are right, but I'm seeing a main frame 11 point with room for more and matching stickers of the base and nubs on the longer tines. The sheds at Sunfish are bigger in person. FYI, late season hunts at Sunfish is $300 a day and is somewhat of a bargain considering the size deer they have. If memory serves me correctly, the head guide had 3 separate 200" buck on film.


Is this a frigg'n commercial or something? Sorry but I'm not into just shooting deer, I prefer to hunt and kill them on my own.


----------



## DB444

I just went back on the Sunfish website and found a few more pictures.. I'm still not convinced it's the same buck but it's pretty darn close and both the OP and Sunfish are in the same general local.


----------



## fate_flinger

Is this really what this thread is going to become? I hope not....turns my stomach.


----------



## ChasingCoyotes

Dean Bower said:


> View attachment 1821197
> I've been following this thread a couple weeks and the buck seemed familiar for whatever reason. I hunted a couple days last year at Sunfish Valley Whitetail in Southwestern Ohio. I remembered a huge set of sheds the guide showed me. Sure enough I just went back at the website today and those sheds he has from 2012 which the buck would have had in 2011 look pretty darn close to a match!


I've hunted with them for 2 years now and the fella in the picture is my guide as well as personal friend. I sent him a picture of the buck this thread is all about last week and he laughed and told me the "buck was just over the hill"...he said that as a joke. Believe me he would have told me if he knew anything of this deer. That being said I do believe that a buck of this caliber could come from their area. 
They do have some awesome deer roaming their property the one pictured was killed their this year '184. The sheds he is holding in the pic scored '191 I believe. 
That was last year and a hunting friend from Michigan I know got to see the deer on the hoof. There may not be tons of deer in their area but they do have Monsters!!!


----------



## flippertn

fate_flinger said:


> Is this really what this thread is going to become? I hope not....turns my stomach.


What is it becoming ?? Did I miss something ??


----------



## hooiserarcher

fate_flinger said:


> Is this a frigg'n commercial or something? Sorry but I'm not into just shooting deer, I prefer to hunt and kill them on my own.


Dirtbag^^^^ Absolutely no reason to be hateful to Dean.


----------



## chaded

fate_flinger said:


> Is this a frigg'n commercial or something? Sorry but I'm not into just shooting deer, I prefer to hunt and kill them on my own.


Don't be an idiot.


----------



## BP1992

fate_flinger said:


> Is this really what this thread is going to become? I hope not....turns my stomach.


What the heck are you talking about???


----------



## jpd350

chaded said:


> Don't be an idiot.


Agreed. Great thread with plenty of room for all discussion


----------



## DB444

He'll of a buck chasing coyotes!! Good luck to the OP, this is a very special animal!

Don't be surprised if this buck doesn't ' end up dead 20-30 miles away from the OP pics.


----------



## ChasingCoyotes

Dean Bower said:


> View attachment 1821197
> I've been following this thread a couple weeks and the buck seemed familiar for whatever reason. I hunted a couple days last year at Sunfish Valley Whitetail in Southwestern Ohio. I remembered a huge set of sheds the guide showed me. Sure enough I just went back at the website today and those sheds he has from 2012 which the buck would have had in 2011 look pretty darn close to a match!


When I was there at Sunfish the last week of October this year. My Friend and Guide in the picture showed me the area he found a single shed a couple years back that had 10 that's right 10 typical points on it. If the other side matched it that buck would have been a world record no doubt. The g2 was 14 inches and then made perfect stair steps down to the front main beam. It was in Pike county.


----------



## z7master167

Dean Bower said:


> He'll of a buck chasing coyotes!! Good luck to the OP, this is a very special animal!
> 
> Don't be surprised if this buck doesn't ' end up dead 20-30 miles away from the OP pics.


I hunt southern ohio also it would be nice if he ventured over to the property i hunt..


----------



## day walker

Ok say op has a few monsters. What do you do if a nice 200 comes walking through the wheelhouse?


----------



## fate_flinger

You guys have hijacked the OP's thread and made it a commercial. The same way you hijack all the real hunters by driving the leases up.

Btw...name calling??? Now that's what I call rude.

I hope the OP isn't hunting on outfitter land....would just dirty up the record and justify an asterix being placed beside it IMO.

Not what hunting is about and apparently not what some of you are about.


----------



## LewEdensJr

Outfitter land is no different from private managed land!!!! It's the same things. Unreal


----------



## hunting170

hooiserarcher said:


> Dirtbag^^^^ Absolutely no reason to be hateful to Dean.


You mean the guy that started a thread almost exactly like this one a couple years ago......only it turned out to be a lie.


----------



## swilk

If it were killed on an outfitters ground it would deserve an asterisk? What about leased ground? Family friend? Neighbors? Uncles cousins attorney? 

Opinions......funny things sometimes.


----------



## nathanrogers

swilk said:


> If it were killed on an outfitters ground it would deserve an asterisk? What about leased ground? Family friend? Neighbors? Uncles cousins attorney?
> 
> Opinions......funny things sometimes.


As long it's killed by me, I don't care where it is:darkbeer:


----------



## Roo223

nathanrogers said:


> As long it's killed by me, I don't care where it is:darkbeer:


I'm with this guy


----------



## hooiserarcher

hunting170 said:


> You mean the guy that started a thread almost exactly like this one a couple years ago......only it turned out to be a lie.[/QUOTE
> I don't know anything about that.


----------



## saskguy

February season where bait is allowed. I'll be shocked if the d deer isn't killed.


----------



## jayson2984

swilk said:


> If it were killed on an outfitters ground it would deserve an asterisk? What about leased ground? Family friend? Neighbors? Uncles cousins attorney?
> 
> Opinions......funny things sometimes.


Yes! Definitely * on Outfitter


----------



## nathanrogers

jayson2984 said:


> Yes! Definitely * on Outfitter


At the end of the day, outfitter ground is in the same state and likely county...deer don't know property lines.


----------



## adam_p

hooiserarcher said:


> hunting170 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the guy that started a thread almost exactly like this one a couple years ago......only it turned out to be a lie.[/QUOTE
> I don't know anything about that.
> 
> 
> 
> It happened. I saw it too. I think it was titled "Big Boy".
> 
> Cliff notes.
> Member post pic of 190" typical.
> Dean offers "help" getting the deer.
> Dean "helps" the other member with his setups.
> Dean leases land next door.
> Dean hunts deer on land next door.
> All turned out to be BS anyway.
> 
> Or something like that.
Click to expand...


----------



## hooiserarcher

adam_p said:


> hooiserarcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> It happened. I saw it too. I think it was titled "Big Boy".
> 
> Cliff notes.
> Member post pic of 190" typical.
> Dean offers "help" getting the deer.
> Dean "helps" the other member with his setups.
> Dean leases land next door.
> Dean hunts deer on land next door.
> All turned out to be BS anyway.
> 
> Or something like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh boy
Click to expand...


----------



## QS34Reaper

hooiserarcher said:


> Dirtbag^^^^ Absolutely no reason to be hateful to Dean.


I don't think he has any idea who he is talking to and the credentials he possesses! You may have to let him slide once so he has a chance to observe.


----------



## DB444

adam_p said:


> hooiserarcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> It happened. I saw it too. I think it was titled "Big Boy".
> 
> Cliff notes.
> Member post pic of 190" typical.
> Dean offers "help" getting the deer.
> Dean "helps" the other member with his setups.
> Dean leases land next door.
> Dean hunts deer on land next door.
> All turned out to be BS anyway.
> 
> Or something like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong on some but not all
> 
> 190+ typical--real deer
> Offered help
> Leased the ground the deer was on -not next door-
> Dean did not hunt deer until OP gave up
> Was all true but the killing part
> The deer has never been killed
> Advice to OhioBooners--Don't do it
> 
> Now back to the OP and the deer, this is not about me
> 
> 
> 
> Over and out
Click to expand...


----------



## ironworker172

saskguy said:


> February season where bait is allowed. I'll be shocked if the d deer isn't killed.


February season?


----------



## Matt2372

Regardless of the he said she said,used to be lies etc, there is alot of room on this thread for discussion but ....lets be respectful to the OP and him sharing this deer with all of us...this is going to be the ultimate thread on this site so besides just discussing tactics and what ifs and how much money verses bow /gun this buck is worth I think we should leave bashing others ..regardless of the past and just keep rooting the OP on for a shot!!


----------



## bigbucks170

Rooting for OP...Best of luck weather coming should be interesting...


----------



## ohiobooners

Dean Bower said:


> adam_p said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong on some but not all
> 
> 190+ typical--real deer
> Offered help
> Leased the ground the deer was on -not next door-
> Dean did not hunt deer until OP gave up
> Was all true but the killing part
> The deer has never been killed
> Advice to OhioBooners--Don't do it
> 
> Now back to the OP and the deer, this is not about me
> 
> 
> 
> Over and out
> 
> 
> 
> No worries. I offered some advice privately as to what I knew the deers habits to be and wished the OP good luck and hopefully he kills him.
Click to expand...


----------



## Browning_270

I havnt read the entire thread but majority of it, has anybody broke down a guestimate score ? We all know hes way over 200" obviously,Just curious as to what you guys think his beams, tines,, etc realy are


----------



## Roo223

Browning_270 said:


> I havnt read the entire thread but majority of it, has anybody broke down a guestimate score ? We all know hes way over 200" obviously,Just curious as to what you guys think his beams, tines,, etc realy are


Go back to post number 1302 and read from there


----------



## Roo223

rmbailey2010 said:


> Ok.. Alpha Burnt has a good idea here… Just in case someone does put him on the ground I’m gonna go ahead and have my guess in before hand..
> Inside Spread: 30”
> Beams: 34” each
> Running Total: 94”
> 
> G1s: 9.25x2= 19
> G2s: 13x2= 26
> G3s: 12.5x2=25
> G4s: 9.25x2= 18.5
> G5s: 3.75x2= 7.5
> G6s: 3.5x2= 7
> Tines Total: 103”
> Running Total= 197”
> 
> Mass:
> H1s: 5.5x2= 11
> H2s: 5x2= 10
> H3s: 4x2= 8
> H4s: 4x2= 8
> Total Mass: 37”
> *Gross Score= 234”*
> 
> Deductions (Alpha Burnt hit this one right on.)
> 10”
> *Net Score: 224”*


This will be real close


----------



## Browning_270

Thanks! ^^^^


----------



## vincent burrell

I truly hope someone puts this big guy down and we get to hear about it. Until then anybody got a name idea for him? Wish I had something witty to start it off with, but i got nothing


----------



## QS34Reaper

vincent burrell said:


> i truly hope someone puts this big guy down and we get to hear about it. Until then anybody got a name idea for him? Wish i had something witty to start it off with, but i got nothing


wideload


----------



## jayson2984

World record


----------



## hooiserarcher

vincent burrell said:


> I truly hope someone puts this big guy down and we get to hear about it. Until then anybody got a name idea for him? Wish I had something witty to start it off with, but i got nothing


Drama


----------



## mvestal30

snoman4 said:


> Hey brother your forgot my 105 mm howitzer. I feel slighted.......ROFL.


My bad snoman. How could I forget. Just think of the not so long blood trail.


----------



## CheeseBurgerTed

"Stan Pott's Eye"-Because he's all over the place now apparently. Ha ha J/K of course. If I knew half of what Ol' Stan forgot, I'd be pretty well off.

OP- I wish you all the luck in the world. Forget all the drama, the records, the opinions, all that BS, etc. Focus on hunting a world class Buck and
live the experience. It can only add to your hunting knowledge. Don't put so much pressure on yourself that it becomes a burden. I realize this
buck is an absolute freak, but at the end of the day he's a deer and you're more than capable of killing him. I'm rooting for you buddy. Git R!!!


----------



## whaler

CheeseBurgerTed said:


> "
> OP- I wish you all the luck in the world. Forget all the drama, the records, the opinions, all that BS, etc. Focus on hunting a world class Buck and
> live the experience. It can only add to your hunting knowledge. Don't put so much pressure on yourself that it becomes a burden. I realize this
> buck is an absolute freak, but at the end of the day he's a deer and you're more than capable of killing him. I'm rooting for you buddy. Git R!!!


Im sure Chasin' Whitetail was in the dumps until he read your encouraging words! Man, the guy probably doesnt give two poops about what is going on in this thread. For all we know he already shot the deer.


----------



## z7master167

vincent burrell said:


> I truly hope someone puts this big guy down and we get to hear about it. Until then anybody got a name idea for him? Wish I had something witty to start it off with, but i got nothing


How about AT classic


----------



## fate_flinger

CheeseBurgerTed said:


> "Stan Pott's Eye"-Because he's all over the place now apparently. Ha ha J/K of course. If I knew half of what Ol' Stan forgot, I'd be pretty well off.
> 
> OP- I wish you all the luck in the world. Forget all the drama, the records, the opinions, all that BS, etc. Focus on hunting a world class Buck and
> live the experience. It can only add to your hunting knowledge. Don't put so much pressure on yourself that it becomes a burden. I realize this
> buck is an absolute freak, but at the end of the day he's a deer and you're more than capable of killing him. I'm rooting for you buddy. Git R!!!


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## hooiserarcher

CheeseBurgerTed said:


> "Stan Pott's Eye"-Because he's all over the place now apparently. /QUOTE]
> 
> Real classy. Make fun of something that is completely out of someone's control.


----------



## fate_flinger

QS34Reaper said:


> I don't think he has any idea who he is talking to and the credentials he possesses! You may have to let him slide once so he has a chance to observe.


A spade is a spade. Credentials don't mean jack to me. I call it like I see it....please don't tell me he's Jeff Danker though


----------



## hoosiermathews

"The OP Buck"


----------



## panick

This is one of the best threads ever,please don't ruin it for the ones who take this serious.And grow up e
With the name calling..


----------



## QS34Reaper

fate_flinger said:


> A spade is a spade. Credentials don't mean jack to me. I call it like I see it....please don't tell me he's Jeff Danker though


Ok....I won't tell you that he is really Jeff Danker!!!! Lmao!!


----------



## ironworker172

vincent burrell said:


> I truly hope someone puts this big guy down and we get to hear about it. Until then anybody got a name idea for him? Wish I had something witty to start it off with, but i got nothing


The hay rake buck!


----------



## StringMusic16

CheeseBurgerTed said:


> OP- I wish you all the luck in the world. Forget all the drama, the records, the opinions, all that BS, etc. Focus on hunting a world class Buck and
> live the experience. It can only add to your hunting knowledge. Don't put so much pressure on yourself that it becomes a burden. I realize this
> buck is an absolute freak, but at the end of the day he's a deer and you're more than capable of killing him. I'm rooting for you buddy. Git R!!!



Excellent words of encouragement! GOOD LUCK OP!!


----------



## recil brown

Don't have anything to add. This thread is so big i just wanted to be in on it. Oh by the way, I'm selling Christmas trees come n see me.


----------



## Fortyneck

vincent burrell said:


> I truly hope someone puts this big guy down and we get to hear about it. Until then anybody got a name idea for him? Wish I had something witty to start it off with, but i got nothing


I forget which poster first mentioned it but I really like 

"The Ohio Giant"

or,

"OG" for short.

After all, it's all anyone can say.


----------



## Alpha Burnt

"Size Matters"


----------



## saskguy

> February season where bait is allowed. I'll be shocked if the d deer isn't killed.
> February season?


I see I misread season extended into Feb. in Oh, my bad.


----------



## Elite fanboy

I say we name him "Boner", because that's what I get when I look at him!!!


----------



## yellodog

my brother in law is a game warden down there. last night he was called out to seperate to huge locked bucks that were in a farmers cornfeild. he had to saw tranqulize both deer, and saw an antler off the larger one to seperate them, but he thinks both will survive, despite exhaustion & some wounds from the fight. he had my sister vidieo the whole encounter, and he has the sawed antler from the larger buck, and he's almost certain that the smaller buck is the one from this thread. he said he'll try to post the vidieo tomorrow.


----------



## Deadmoney0402

hooiserarcher said:


> CheeseBurgerTed said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Stan Pott's Eye"-Because he's all over the place now apparently. /QUOTE]
> 
> Real classy. Make fun of something that is completely out of someone's control.
> 
> 
> 
> That seems to be the tread of a lot of AT members....pretty sickening really.
Click to expand...


----------



## snoman4

fate_flinger said:


> You guys have hijacked the OP's thread and made it a commercial. The same way you hijack all the real hunters by driving the leases up.
> 
> Btw...name calling??? Now that's what I call rude.
> 
> I hope the OP isn't hunting on outfitter land....would just dirty up the record and justify an asterix being placed beside it IMO.
> 
> Not what hunting is about and apparently not what some of you are about.


Hey brother go troll on some other thread. Whether killed DIY Public, leased land, or outfitted hunt this buck is the buck of a lifetime. As long as it is called fair chase who really gives a rat's behind. Some people's kids....


----------



## Deadmoney0402

yellodog said:


> my brother in law is a game warden down there. last night he was called out to seperate to huge locked bucks that were in a farmers cornfeild. he had to saw tranqulize both deer, and saw an antler off the larger one to seperate them, but he thinks both will survive, despite exhaustion & some wounds from the fight. he had my sister vidieo the whole encounter, and he has the sawed antler from the larger buck, and he's almost certain that the smaller buck is the one from this thread. he said he'll try to post the vidieo tomorrow.


And the drama thickens....


----------



## CheeseBurgerTed

Deadmoney0402 said:


> hooiserarcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> That seems to be the tread of a lot of AT members....pretty sickening really.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll say it one time. It was a joke. I enjoy watching him on Dominant Bucks. I have nothing but respect for him and his abilities. Like I said, if I knew 5% of what the guy's forgotten over the years, I'd be very well off. I apologize if I detracted from the thread.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dvan

Yea ok sure


----------



## Binney59

yellodog said:


> my brother in law is a game warden down there. last night he was called out to seperate to huge locked bucks that were in a farmers cornfeild. he had to saw tranqulize both deer, and saw an antler off the larger one to seperate them, but he thinks both will survive, despite exhaustion & some wounds from the fight. he had my sister vidieo the whole encounter, and he has the sawed antler from the larger buck, and he's almost certain that the smaller buck is the one from this thread. he said he'll try to post the vidieo tomorrow.


Looking forward to that because the idea that there was a buck bigger than this one and this one fighting is about as close to impossible as can be. Hope to see it but I won't hold my breath.


----------



## Warren1726

yellodog said:


> my brother in law is a game warden down there. last night he was called out to seperate to huge locked bucks that were in a farmers cornfeild. he had to saw tranqulize both deer, and saw an antler off the larger one to seperate them, but he thinks both will survive, despite exhaustion & some wounds from the fight. he had my sister vidieo the whole encounter, and he has the sawed antler from the larger buck, and he's almost certain that the smaller buck is the one from this thread. he said he'll try to post the vidieo tomorrow.


The "smaller buck" is the one from this thread? Holy crap!


----------



## Binney59

yellodog said:


> my cousin told me about a giant that got hit last nite on the road down there, he's a state trooper in that area. i'll try get him to post the pics, he was at the scene, he actually had to put the deer down. told me the rack didn't suffer any damage, and he shot him in the chest so the skullplate wasn't damaged. he thinks it's the same deer.


Why do this?


----------



## ONbuckhunter

yellodog said:


> my brother in law is a game warden down there. last night he was called out to seperate to huge locked bucks that were in a farmers cornfeild. he had to saw tranqulize both deer, and saw an antler off the larger one to seperate them, but he thinks both will survive, despite exhaustion & some wounds from the fight. he had my sister vidieo the whole encounter, and he has the sawed antler from the larger buck, and he's almost certain that the smaller buck is the one from this thread. he said he'll try to post the vidieo tomorrow.[/QUOTE
> Crazy he could be the smaller one. Neat to see the video regardless its this deer or not as I'd very surprised if it was. The plot indeed thickens.


----------



## Roo223

Deadmoney0402 said:


> hooiserarcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> That seems to be the tread of a lot of AT members....pretty sickening really.
> 
> 
> 
> It was joke people lightin up a little
Click to expand...


----------



## bsstalker

If the giant is taken down legally it will rightfully inheret the last name of the hunter that brought him down. 

Till then how about SATURN---Supposed ArcheryTalk Unofficial Record Necker!


----------



## dblungem

ONbuckhunter said:


> yellodog said:
> 
> 
> 
> my brother in law is a game warden down there. last night he was called out to seperate to huge locked bucks that were in a farmers cornfeild. he had to saw tranqulize both deer, and saw an antler off the larger one to seperate them, but he thinks both will survive, despite exhaustion & some wounds from the fight. he had my sister vidieo the whole encounter, and he has the sawed antler from the larger buck, and he's almost certain that the smaller buck is the one from this thread. he said he'll try to post the vidieo tomorrow.[/QUOTE
> Crazy he could be the smaller one. Neat to see the video regardless its this deer or not as I'd very surprised if it was. The plot indeed thickens.
> 
> 
> 
> So far this buck has been high fenced, on an outfitters ground, killed by a car and now locked up and the rack cut off. What's next?
Click to expand...


----------



## QS34Reaper

dblungem said:


> ONbuckhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> So far this buck has been high fenced, on an outfitters ground, killed by a car and now locked up and the rack cut off. What's next?
> 
> 
> 
> A doe with a custom set of Rompolas finest antler creation..........EVER!!!!!
> 
> :icon_1_lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## FoodPlotter1

What county has everyone decided he is in?

If state troopers are shooting him and game wardens are untangling him someone must know. 

Lol!!


----------



## bsstalker

Spook Span shot him two days ago!! he set the world on fire!! Again!!!


----------



## nomansland

yellodog said:


> my brother in law is a game warden down there. last night he was called out to seperate to huge locked bucks that were in a farmers cornfeild. he had to saw tranqulize both deer, and saw an antler off the larger one to seperate them, but he thinks both will survive, despite exhaustion & some wounds from the fight. he had my sister vidieo the whole encounter, and he has the sawed antler from the larger buck, and he's almost certain that the smaller buck is the one from this thread. he said he'll try to post the vidieo tomorrow.


----------



## spencer03

Any updates today from op


----------



## NCBuckNBass

dblungem said:


> ONbuckhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> So far this buck has been high fenced, on an outfitters ground, killed by a car and now locked up and the rack cut off. What's next?
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you should bring it up. My brother is an X files FBI agent and he said a UFO beamed up a huge buck in Ohio last night. He suspects they cloned thousands of them and deposited them in Delaware for Biden.
Click to expand...


----------



## dblungem

NCBuckNBass said:


> dblungem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you should bring it up. My brother is an X files FBI agent and he said a UFO beamed up a huge buck in Ohio last night. He suspects they cloned thousands of them and deposited them in Delaware for Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, I heard the same thing! Must be true
Click to expand...


----------



## dblungem

The quotes are getting all fubar here...


----------



## bigrobc

I live in florida. I talked to some wardens about those 2 bucks fighting that dude just posted. They said it was nearby. The other one was estimated at a astonishing 289 15/16"


----------



## bigrobc

Im definitely gonna be in a tree in the am


----------



## Deadmoney0402

bsstalker said:


> Spook Span shot him two days ago!! he set the world on fire!! Again!!!


Spook set the world on FIYA! Not Fire.... Big difference.... lol


----------



## John 501

Rut usually hits in January in Alabama. I heard he has been seen in that neck of the woods.


----------



## Fortyneck

yellodog said:


> my brother in law is a game warden down there. last night he was called out to seperate to huge locked bucks that were in a farmers cornfeild. he had to saw tranqulize both deer, and saw an antler off the larger one to seperate them, but he thinks both will survive, despite exhaustion & some wounds from the fight. he had my sister vidieo the whole encounter, and he has the sawed antler from the larger buck, and he's almost certain that the smaller buck is the one from this thread. he said he'll try to post the vidieo tomorrow.





Warren1726 said:


> The "smaller buck" is the one from this thread? Holy crap!





Binney59 said:


> Why do this?





ONbuckhunter said:


> Crazy he could be the smaller one. Neat to see the video regardless its this deer or not as I'd very surprised if it was. The plot indeed thickens.





nomansland said:


>


----------



## Alpha Burnt

Well, that's just crazy! I was down at Floyd's barber shop and overheard Goober telling Gomer that he passed a large buck over by Mt Pilot because it had it's antler sawed off on one side this morning. And supposedly, Barney and Thelma Lou were necking down by the lake an hour ago and saw a 289 15/16" buck. It was acting like it was doped up on tranquilizers with an antler of a buck that was posted on Facebook by her aunts sisters boyfriends baby daddy! He got the pics from a trail cam up on his lease where he is an outfitter. Otis and Ernest T. Bass told Andy that they are quite sure its the same one that he missed with a rock by the Darling's place a month ago. At least that is what I thought I heard? Got any more pics OP?


----------



## nhns4

^^^lol


----------



## QS34Reaper

Alpha Burnt said:


> Well, that's just crazy! I was down at Floyd's barber shop and overheard Goober telling Gomer that he passed a large buck over by Mt Pilot because it had it's antler sawed off on one side this morning. And supposedly, Barney and Thelma Lou were necking down by the lake an hour ago and saw a 289 15/16" buck. It was acting like it was doped up on tranquilizers with an antler of a buck that was posted on Facebook by her aunts sisters boyfriends baby daddy! He got the pics from a trail cam up on his lease where he is an outfitter. Otis and Ernest T. Bass told Andy that they are quite sure its the same one that he missed with a rock by the Darling's place a month ago. At least that is what I thought I heard? Got any more pics OP?


:icon_1_lol:


----------



## Alpha Burnt

I am sorry, could not resist...


----------



## Binney59

Obviously I don't believe him but my "why do this?" Was in response to yellodog continuing to add dumb lies. First it's his cousin, then his brother in law. In between the ops updates it has been nice to have a by and large positive discussion about the deer (refreshing for AT) and "hunt" him vicariously through him.


----------



## NCBuckNBass

I had a nightmare last night that Jackie Bushman rented a 2 acre lot with a trailer next door to the OP with some Country music artist nobody ever heard of and shot the buck and used it to get more "subscriptions" to Buckmasters................and all that that implies.


----------



## ONbuckhunter

Binney59 said:


> Obviously I don't believe him but my "why do this?" Was in response to yellodog continuing to add dumb lies. First it's his cousin, then his brother in law. In between the ops updates it has been nice to have a by and large positive discussion about the deer (refreshing for AT) and "hunt" him vicariously through him.


Same with me. I just said post vid and I'd be surprised it was the buck in reference to yellodog post. Mind you the quotes went fubar up top.lol.


----------



## whitetailbowman

^^^^^pure terror right there folks!


----------



## shaffer88

wow 67 pages of reading . . . . . .im exhausted im rooting for some one to kill that thing. . hell i hit it with my truck i dont care. thats perfectly legal.


----------



## flippertn

NCBuckNBass said:


> I had a nightmare last night that Jackie Bushman rented a 2 acre lot with a trailer next door to the OP with some Country music artist nobody ever heard of and shot the buck and used it to get more "subscriptions" to Buckmasters................and all that that implies.


Lmao my favorite so far!!!


----------



## tankdogg60

How about "Hornstar"


----------



## weave

For a name, with a deer like this, I would have to call him nothing short of "Big Bad Mother ______"


----------



## archer0545

The Milonator


----------



## nomansland

What kind of idiot actually believes someone that they cut the rack off a deer that was bigger then this one WHILE fighting this one, then not only believes them actually goes on a public forum to admit they believed it. Just when I think I've seen the dumbest thing ever on AT I am always proven wrong. Cannot wait to see this "video".


----------



## crank78

I think It was a joke guys.


----------



## nhns4

nomansland said:


> What kind of idiot actually believes someone that they cut the rack off a deer that was bigger then this one WHILE fighting this one, then not only believes them actually goes on a public forum to admit they believed it. Just when I think I've seen the dumbest thing ever on AT I am always proven wrong. Cannot wait to see this "video".


Cause they saw this pic


----------



## PY Bucks

Someone please shoot this deer. I'm not getting any work done.


----------



## nomansland

nhns4 said:


> Cause they saw this pic


Lol I assumed that was photoshopped. Am I wrong?


----------



## nhns4

nomansland said:


> Lol I assumed that was photoshopped. Am I wrong?


I dunno it was on my cam in Michigan.


----------



## nomansland

nhns4 said:


> I dunno it was on my cam in Michigan. Lol


Oh man then it has to be true. Lol


----------



## whaler

Yeah, lets see this "vidieo", yellodog. Amazing sense of humor dude!


----------



## nhns4

nomansland said:


> Oh man then it has to be true. Lol


I saw one bigger than those 2 but passed cause he was young.


----------



## nomansland

nhns4 said:


> I saw one bigger than those 2 but passed cause he was young.


Of course who wouldn't have passed?!


----------



## floridacrackr

crank78 said:


> I think It was a joke guys.


I hope it was a joke...i guess sarcasm doesn't translate through a keyboard very well?


----------



## crank78

Here's a true story to. I was hunting one day. Seen a monster up on top of the bluff. I didn't feel like dragging one down the bluff. To thick to drag him around it. So I parked the truck at the bottom. Laid a mattress in the bed. Snuck a round the hill. Shot him knocking him over the bluff. Was a complete pass thru. The arrow got caught up in some rocks when the deer rolled past the arrow it gutted him clean as a whistle. He landed in the bed on the soft mattress never broke a horn. But that's nothing compared to when my gun wouldn't fire and I jumped out of my stand and chased down a 300 class buck. Choked him out then let him go. Because he wasn't as big as I normally thought.


----------



## tankdogg60

nhns4 said:


> Cause they saw this pic


You should edit in the pic of the buck facing the cam in the middle as well haha


----------



## AldoTheApache

crank78 said:


> Here's a true story to. I was hunting one day. Seen a monster up on top of the bluff. I didn't feel like dragging one down the bluff. To thick to drag him around it. So I parked the truck at the bottom. Laid a mattress in the bed. Snuck a round the hill. Shot him knocking him over the bluff. Was a complete pass thru. The arrow got caught up in some rocks when the deer rolled past the arrow it gutted him clean as a whistle. He landed in the bed on the soft mattress never broke a horn. But that's nothing compared to when my gun wouldn't fire and I jumped out of my stand and chased down a 300 class buck. Choked him out then let him go. Because he wasn't as big as I normally thought.


Literally lol'd. Love this thread


----------



## yellodog

Fortyneck said:


> View attachment 1821571


good thing it was barbless. but can you imigine using a treble on here?


----------



## fate_flinger

Y'alls done run off the OP!


----------



## sticknstring33

Maybe an updated trail cam pic to get this thread back on track - how about it OP?


----------



## ohiobooners

Wouldn't it be great if the OP just came on here and posted "BBD" and then logged off for three or four days. The internet would implode. haha


----------



## Huntin Hard

ohiobooners said:


> Wouldn't it be great if the OP just came on here and posted "BBD" and then logged off for three or four days. The internet would implode. haha


Haha that would suck but funny at the same time!


----------



## stcks&strngs

ohiobooners said:


> Wouldn't it be great if the OP just came on here and posted "BBD" and then logged off for three or four days. The internet would implode. haha


And then the forum was shut down for a brief period for "unscheduled maintenance" People would lose their freaking mind


----------



## ohiobooners

stcks&strngs said:


> And then the forum was shut down for a brief period for "unscheduled maintenance" People would lose their freaking mind


:jeez:


----------



## wvbowhunter.

hahaha god dont give him any ideas.. haha


----------



## wvbowhunter.

dont give him any ideas.. haha would be funny though. then post a pic of a button buck. and say button buck down is what i meant


----------



## ChasingCoyotes

wvbowhunter. said:


> dont give him any ideas.. haha would be funny though. then post a pic of a button buck. and say button buck down is what i meant


Lol!


----------



## fate_flinger

QS34Reaper said:


> Ok....I won't tell you that he is really Jeff Danker!!!! Lmao!!


Lol....Danker would be my only contact of I was in the OPs boots!


----------



## tankdogg60

ohiobooners said:


> Wouldn't it be great if the OP just came on here and posted "BBD" and then logged off for three or four days. The internet would implode. haha


Hahaha, win!


----------



## thwackaddict

BBD! button buck down.... gotta remember to use that one :grin:


----------



## dspell20

Someone please kill this deer. This area must not get hunted that hard. This deer would be dead if it was in PA.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Come on, Nick at least tell us it was on your Cam in Illinois. That might be believable.


----------



## nhns4

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Come on, Nick at least tell us it was on your Cam in Illinois. That might be believable.


Public land in Michigan dude.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

nhns4 said:


> Public land in Michigan dude.


Riiiight. Are you and Mitch related?


----------



## nflook765

What I have learned from reading all 69 pages of this thread. Someone in the world has a few trail cam pics of a big deer.


----------



## nhns4

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Riiiight. Are you and Mitch related?


The WR is hanging in my basement.


----------



## Fruecrue

nflook765 said:


> What I have learned from reading all 69 pages of this thread. Someone in the world has a few trail cam pics of a big deer.


OP has pics of an OG that was seen by OB, but he kept it on the QT.


----------



## 40YardKev

Fruecrue said:


> OP has pics of an OG that was seen by OB, but he kept it on the QT.


Its best to be on the DL with this OG. IMO...... LOL


----------



## archer0545

ohiobooners said:


> Wouldn't it be great if the OP just came on here and posted "BBD" and then logged off for three or four days. The internet would implode. haha


LMAO! For real!


----------



## Bowhunter163

2nd page ??? Negative !! Bump .


----------



## day walker

*Time Line of Real Events*
OG shows up on OPs trail cam at 4:39am on Nov 22
OP shares OG with AT on November 24th at 5:03PM
OP says he is on private land (confirms later that its a family farm). OP is laid off from work with unlimited time to hunt.
OhioBooners (OB), in a coy manner, indicates the OG looks familiar (who would forget a rack like that?)
OP thanks OB for helping with intel on the OG. It’s confirmed they have both laid eyes on the OG in person. 
OB glassed the OG several times in the summer and saw him early in the rut a long distance from OPs farm. Last time OB saw the OG was early rut and estimates the OG to be around 4.5 years old. 
OP says there are a lot of people who are familiar with the OG, two on AT. The OG has a 15-20 mile radius and he and his brother are hunting it hard but the chances are low. He has 5 pics in two years (“one the other night”). 
Nov 27 OP posted a “full frontal” of the OG (#546). OGs legs look weak from hauling around its rack. 
OP posts a shot (#560) back of the rack…beautiful!
OPs brother had eyes on the OG at 60yds guarding his Harem of Does (4) Nov 29th 
Dec 4, OP is 70% sure the OG is still bedded down on his property. Gun season is in full force. The Orange army is all around the property but no one outside the farm has seen the OG. OP has new pics but none are shared. 

*Myths:*
OG was road kill- Bogus MN picture
OG was Ohio Road Kill- Bogus
OG was high fenced- Bogus
OG was posted on FB as (cousins, bothers, mothers…some crap) trial cam deer. AT army made the poor sole regret that move- Bogus
OG is reported in a bar brawl with a larger buck. GW sawed off an antler of the larger and they are both alive with alleged video to follow.
OG is related to the Kardashians. This is substantiated by the fact that anyone with an outstanding rack can sit around and do nothing and at the same time become world famous. Bogus ~ OG has a much better rack and keeps his mouth shut. 

*Forum Etiquette *
Respect the OP. He shared something wonderful with us that may end up diminishing his odds. I hope not. 
Do not post this on FB out of respect to OP.


----------



## WVohioFAN

Fruecrue said:


> OP has pics of an OG that was seen by OB, but he kept it on the QT.


:thumbs_up


----------



## pbuck

Seriously L'ing O L


----------



## namozine

day walker said:


> *Time Line of Real Events*
> OG shows up on OPs trail cam at 4:39am on Nov 22
> OP shares OG with AT on November 24th at 5:03PM
> OP says he is on private land (confirms later that its a family farm). OP is laid off from work with unlimited time to hunt.
> OhioBooners (OB), in a coy manner, indicates the OG looks familiar (who would forget a rack like that?)
> OP thanks OB for helping with intel on the OG. It’s confirmed they have both laid eyes on the OG in person.
> OB glassed the OG several times in the summer and saw him early in the rut a long distance from OPs farm. Last time OB saw the OG was early rut and estimates the OG to be around 4.5 years old.
> OP says there are a lot of people who are familiar with the OG, two on AT. The OG has a 15-20 mile radius and he and his brother are hunting it hard but the chances are low. He has 5 pics in two years (“one the other night”).
> Nov 27 OP posted a “full frontal” of the OG (#546). OGs legs look weak from hauling around its rack.
> OP posts a shot (#560) back of the rack…beautiful!
> OPs brother had eyes on the OG at 60yds guarding his Harem of Does (4) Nov 29th
> Dec 4, OP is 70% sure the OG is still bedded down on his property. Gun season is in full force. The Orange army is all around the property but no one outside the farm has seen the OG. OP has new pics but none are shared.
> 
> *Myths:*
> OG was road kill- Bogus MN picture
> OG was Ohio Road Kill- Bogus
> OG was high fenced- Bogus
> OG was posted on FB as (cousins, bothers, mothers…some crap) trial cam deer. AT army made the poor sole regret that move- Bogus
> OG is not reported in a bar brawl with a larger buck. GW sawed off an antler of the larger and they are both alive with alleged video to follow.
> OG is related to the Kardashians. This is substantiated by the fact that anyone with an outstanding rack can sit around and do nothing and at the same time become world famous. Bogus ~ OG has a much better rack and keeps his mouth shut.
> 
> *Forum Etiquette *
> Respect the OP. He shared something wonderful with us that may end up diminishing his odds. I hope not.
> Do not post this on FB out of respect to OP.


And THAT is THAT ! Bravo ! You just saved 69 pages of reading !


----------



## WVohioFAN

day walker said:


> *Time Line of Real Events*
> OG shows up on OPs trail cam at 4:39am on Nov 22
> OP shares OG with AT on November 24th at 5:03PM
> OP says he is on private land (confirms later that its a family farm). OP is laid off from work with unlimited time to hunt.
> OhioBooners (OB), in a coy manner, indicates the OG looks familiar (who would forget a rack like that?)
> OP thanks OB for helping with intel on the OG. It’s confirmed they have both laid eyes on the OG in person.
> OB glassed the OG several times in the summer and saw him early in the rut a long distance from OPs farm. Last time OB saw the OG was early rut and estimates the OG to be around 4.5 years old.
> OP says there are a lot of people who are familiar with the OG, two on AT. The OG has a 15-20 mile radius and he and his brother are hunting it hard but the chances are low. He has 5 pics in two years (“one the other night”).
> Nov 27 OP posted a “full frontal” of the OG (#546). OGs legs look weak from hauling around its rack.
> OP posts a shot (#560) back of the rack…beautiful!
> OPs brother had eyes on the OG at 60yds guarding his Harem of Does (4) Nov 29th
> Dec 4, OP is 70% sure the OG is still bedded down on his property. Gun season is in full force. The Orange army is all around the property but no one outside the farm has seen the OG. OP has new pics but none are shared.
> 
> *Myths:*
> OG was road kill- Bogus MN picture
> OG was Ohio Road Kill- Bogus
> OG was high fenced- Bogus
> OG was posted on FB as (cousins, bothers, mothers…some crap) trial cam deer. AT army made the poor sole regret that move- Bogus
> OG is reported in a bar brawl with a larger buck. GW sawed off an antler of the larger and they are both alive with alleged video to follow.
> OG is related to the Kardashians. This is substantiated by the fact that anyone with an outstanding rack can sit around and do nothing and at the same time become world famous. Bogus ~ OG has a much better rack and keeps his mouth shut.
> 
> *Forum Etiquette *
> Respect the OP. He shared something wonderful with us that may end up diminishing his odds. I hope not.
> Do not post this on FB out of respect to OP.


:77:


----------



## fate_flinger

day walker said:


> *Time Line of Real Events*
> OG shows up on OPs trail cam at 4:39am on Nov 22
> OP shares OG with AT on November 24th at 5:03PM
> OP says he is on private land (confirms later that its a family farm). OP is laid off from work with unlimited time to hunt.
> OhioBooners (OB), in a coy manner, indicates the OG looks familiar (who would forget a rack like that?)
> OP thanks OB for helping with intel on the OG. It’s confirmed they have both laid eyes on the OG in person.
> OB glassed the OG several times in the summer and saw him early in the rut a long distance from OPs farm. Last time OB saw the OG was early rut and estimates the OG to be around 4.5 years old.
> OP says there are a lot of people who are familiar with the OG, two on AT. The OG has a 15-20 mile radius and he and his brother are hunting it hard but the chances are low. He has 5 pics in two years (“one the other night”).
> Nov 27 OP posted a “full frontal” of the OG (#546). OGs legs look weak from hauling around its rack.
> OP posts a shot (#560) back of the rack…beautiful!
> OPs brother had eyes on the OG at 60yds guarding his Harem of Does (4) Nov 29th
> Dec 4, OP is 70% sure the OG is still bedded down on his property. Gun season is in full force. The Orange army is all around the property but no one outside the farm has seen the OG. OP has new pics but none are shared.
> 
> *Myths:*
> OG was road kill- Bogus MN picture
> OG was Ohio Road Kill- Bogus
> OG was high fenced- Bogus
> OG was posted on FB as (cousins, bothers, mothers…some crap) trial cam deer. AT army made the poor sole regret that move- Bogus
> OG is reported in a bar brawl with a larger buck. GW sawed off an antler of the larger and they are both alive with alleged video to follow.
> OG is related to the Kardashians. This is substantiated by the fact that anyone with an outstanding rack can sit around and do nothing and at the same time become world famous. Bogus ~ OG has a much better rack and keeps his mouth shut.
> 
> *Forum Etiquette *
> Respect the OP. He shared something wonderful with us that may end up diminishing his odds. I hope not.
> Do not post this on FB out of respect to OP.


Bravo!

Btw... fav line..."in a coy manner" lol

Good luck OP!


----------



## BP1992

day walker said:


> *Time Line of Real Events*
> OG shows up on OPs trail cam at 4:39am on Nov 22
> OP shares OG with AT on November 24th at 5:03PM
> OP says he is on private land (confirms later that its a family farm). OP is laid off from work with unlimited time to hunt.
> OhioBooners (OB), in a coy manner, indicates the OG looks familiar (who would forget a rack like that?)
> OP thanks OB for helping with intel on the OG. It’s confirmed they have both laid eyes on the OG in person.
> OB glassed the OG several times in the summer and saw him early in the rut a long distance from OPs farm. Last time OB saw the OG was early rut and estimates the OG to be around 4.5 years old.
> OP says there are a lot of people who are familiar with the OG, two on AT. The OG has a 15-20 mile radius and he and his brother are hunting it hard but the chances are low. He has 5 pics in two years (“one the other night”).
> Nov 27 OP posted a “full frontal” of the OG (#546). OGs legs look weak from hauling around its rack.
> OP posts a shot (#560) back of the rack…beautiful!
> OPs brother had eyes on the OG at 60yds guarding his Harem of Does (4) Nov 29th
> Dec 4, OP is 70% sure the OG is still bedded down on his property. Gun season is in full force. The Orange army is all around the property but no one outside the farm has seen the OG. OP has new pics but none are shared.
> 
> *Myths:*
> OG was road kill- Bogus MN picture
> OG was Ohio Road Kill- Bogus
> OG was high fenced- Bogus
> OG was posted on FB as (cousins, bothers, mothers…some crap) trial cam deer. AT army made the poor sole regret that move- Bogus
> OG is reported in a bar brawl with a larger buck. GW sawed off an antler of the larger and they are both alive with alleged video to follow.
> OG is related to the Kardashians. This is substantiated by the fact that anyone with an outstanding rack can sit around and do nothing and at the same time become world famous. Bogus ~ OG has a much better rack and keeps his mouth shut.
> 
> *Forum Etiquette *
> Respect the OP. He shared something wonderful with us that may end up diminishing his odds. I hope not.
> Do not post this on FB out of respect to OP.


:thumbs_up


----------



## hooiserarcher

day walker said:


> *Time Line of Real Events*
> OG shows up on OPs trail cam at 4:39am on Nov 22
> OP shares OG with AT on November 24th at 5:03PM
> OP says he is on private land (confirms later that its a family farm). OP is laid off from work with unlimited time to hunt.
> OhioBooners (OB), in a coy manner, indicates the OG looks familiar (who would forget a rack like that?)
> OP thanks OB for helping with intel on the OG. It’s confirmed they have both laid eyes on the OG in person.
> OB glassed the OG several times in the summer and saw him early in the rut a long distance from OPs farm. Last time OB saw the OG was early rut and estimates the OG to be around 4.5 years old.
> OP says there are a lot of people who are familiar with the OG, two on AT. The OG has a 15-20 mile radius and he and his brother are hunting it hard but the chances are low. He has 5 pics in two years (“one the other night”).
> Nov 27 OP posted a “full frontal” of the OG (#546). OGs legs look weak from hauling around its rack.
> OP posts a shot (#560) back of the rack…beautiful!
> OPs brother had eyes on the OG at 60yds guarding his Harem of Does (4) Nov 29th
> Dec 4, OP is 70% sure the OG is still bedded down on his property. Gun season is in full force. The Orange army is all around the property but no one outside the farm has seen the OG. OP has new pics but none are shared.
> 
> *Myths:*
> OG was road kill- Bogus MN picture
> OG was Ohio Road Kill- Bogus
> OG was high fenced- Bogus
> OG was posted on FB as (cousins, bothers, mothers…some crap) trial cam deer. AT army made the poor sole regret that move- Bogus
> OG is reported in a bar brawl with a larger buck. GW sawed off an antler of the larger and they are both alive with alleged video to follow.
> OG is related to the Kardashians. This is substantiated by the fact that anyone with an outstanding rack can sit around and do nothing and at the same time become world famous. Bogus ~ OG has a much better rack and keeps his mouth shut.
> 
> *Forum Etiquette *
> Respect the OP. He shared something wonderful with us that may end up diminishing his odds. I hope not.
> Do not post this on FB out of respect to OP.


Pretty much it in a nut shell.


----------



## MiracleSix

Has the OP laid eyes on this buck? I thought I was his brother that saw him at 60 yards?


----------



## QS34Reaper

day walker said:


> *Time Line of Real Events*
> OG shows up on OPs trail cam at 4:39am on Nov 22
> OP shares OG with AT on November 24th at 5:03PM
> OP says he is on private land (confirms later that its a family farm). OP is laid off from work with unlimited time to hunt.
> OhioBooners (OB), in a coy manner, indicates the OG looks familiar (who would forget a rack like that?)
> OP thanks OB for helping with intel on the OG. It’s confirmed they have both laid eyes on the OG in person.
> OB glassed the OG several times in the summer and saw him early in the rut a long distance from OPs farm. Last time OB saw the OG was early rut and estimates the OG to be around 4.5 years old.
> OP says there are a lot of people who are familiar with the OG, two on AT. The OG has a 15-20 mile radius and he and his brother are hunting it hard but the chances are low. He has 5 pics in two years (“one the other night”).
> Nov 27 OP posted a “full frontal” of the OG (#546). OGs legs look weak from hauling around its rack.
> OP posts a shot (#560) back of the rack…beautiful!
> OPs brother had eyes on the OG at 60yds guarding his Harem of Does (4) Nov 29th
> Dec 4, OP is 70% sure the OG is still bedded down on his property. Gun season is in full force. The Orange army is all around the property but no one outside the farm has seen the OG. OP has new pics but none are shared.
> 
> *Myths:*
> OG was road kill- Bogus MN picture
> OG was Ohio Road Kill- Bogus
> OG was high fenced- Bogus
> OG was posted on FB as (cousins, bothers, mothers…some crap) trial cam deer. AT army made the poor sole regret that move- Bogus
> OG is reported in a bar brawl with a larger buck. GW sawed off an antler of the larger and they are both alive with alleged video to follow.
> OG is related to the Kardashians. This is substantiated by the fact that anyone with an outstanding rack can sit around and do nothing and at the same time become world famous. Bogus ~ OG has a much better rack and keeps his mouth shut.
> 
> *Forum Etiquette *
> Respect the OP. He shared something wonderful with us that may end up diminishing his odds. I hope not.
> Do not post this on FB out of respect to OP.


:icon_1_lol: 

This is spot on my friend!!


----------



## ohiobooners

day walker said:


> *Time Line of Real Events*
> OG shows up on OPs trail cam at 4:39am on Nov 22
> OP shares OG with AT on November 24th at 5:03PM
> OP says he is on private land (confirms later that its a family farm). OP is laid off from work with unlimited time to hunt.
> OhioBooners (OB), in a coy manner, indicates the OG looks familiar (who would forget a rack like that?)
> OP thanks OB for helping with intel on the OG. It’s confirmed they have both laid eyes on the OG in person.
> OB glassed the OG several times in the summer and saw him early in the rut a long distance from OPs farm. Last time OB saw the OG was early rut and estimates the OG to be around 4.5 years old.
> OP says there are a lot of people who are familiar with the OG, two on AT. The OG has a 15-20 mile radius and he and his brother are hunting it hard but the chances are low. He has 5 pics in two years (“one the other night”).
> Nov 27 OP posted a “full frontal” of the OG (#546). OGs legs look weak from hauling around its rack.
> OP posts a shot (#560) back of the rack…beautiful!
> OPs brother had eyes on the OG at 60yds guarding his Harem of Does (4) Nov 29th
> Dec 4, OP is 70% sure the OG is still bedded down on his property. Gun season is in full force. The Orange army is all around the property but no one outside the farm has seen the OG. OP has new pics but none are shared.
> 
> *Myths:*
> OG was road kill- Bogus MN picture
> OG was Ohio Road Kill- Bogus
> OG was high fenced- Bogus
> OG was posted on FB as (cousins, bothers, mothers…some crap) trial cam deer. AT army made the poor sole regret that move- Bogus
> OG is reported in a bar brawl with a larger buck. GW sawed off an antler of the larger and they are both alive with alleged video to follow.
> OG is related to the Kardashians. This is substantiated by the fact that anyone with an outstanding rack can sit around and do nothing and at the same time become world famous. Bogus ~ OG has a much better rack and keeps his mouth shut.
> 
> *Forum Etiquette *
> Respect the OP. He shared something wonderful with us that may end up diminishing his odds. I hope not.
> Do not post this on FB out of respect to OP.


Ohhhhh I like that. I was "coy". I sound very.........sophisticated. haha.


----------



## whitetailbowman

DW......you just took it up a notch.....well played!


----------



## OhioDeer5

Hahaha deer and deer hunting Facebook page posted the pic that was made with him in it twice..


----------



## fate_flinger

OhioDeer5 said:


> Hahaha deer and deer hunting Facebook page posted the pic that was made with him in it twice..


Unreal! Lol


----------



## panick

Just saw the new world record. Moose. Ya someone killed a giant in the Yukon.Boon and Crocket trophy watch.


----------



## floridacrackr

OhioDeer5 said:


> Hahaha deer and deer hunting Facebook page posted the pic that was made with him in it twice..


and thanked the guy (Nick Haines) for sharing the pic! This deer is the hottest thing trending on social media right now...insane!


----------



## BP1992

This deer has a really good chance of being killed during late season if there are any crops around.


----------



## dblungem

Its obvious this thread is one of the greatest ever on AT. But, I wonder if the OP has regretted posting the original picture. I'm guessing a lot of unwanted attention has been brought on this buck - something the OP could not have wanted. I hope our enjoyment doesn't diminish the OP chances of killing this deer. 

This also reinforces the fact that i will never share a pic of a big deer. This deer obviously pails in comparison to the 180's and 190's nobody gets to know about on my dirt, but there is no way in hell I would post a pic of a deer of this caliber (if I were so lucky to have one around). No way!


----------



## hooiserarcher

Just makes me wonder how many of us will have a serious case of the blue balls if this turns out to be false.


----------



## LewEdensJr

I won't even show pictures of the 130-150's I get. Never ever for this caliber. I'm glad I got to see if here first but wouldn't have been upset if I read an article after the fact.


----------



## pbuck

dblungem said:


> Its obvious this thread is one of the greatest ever on AT. But, I wonder if the OP has regretted posting the original picture. I'm guessing a lot of unwanted attention has been brought on this buck - something the OP could not have wanted. I hope our enjoyment doesn't diminish the OP chances of killing this deer.
> 
> This also reinforces the fact that i will never share a pic of a big deer. This deer obviously pails in comparison to the 180's and 190's nobody gets to know about on my dirt, but there is no way in hell I would post a pic of a deer of this caliber (if I were so lucky to have one around). No way!


Word.

Well, all but the 180 an 190 on my dirt part. Lol !


----------



## nomansland

LewEdensJr said:


> I won't even show pictures of the 130-150's I get. Never ever for this caliber. I'm glad I got to see if here first but wouldn't have been upset if I read an article after the fact.


Completely agree. Had some video of a 160"ish deer this year and didn't even tell my buddy who owned the land about it and he doesn't even hunt! No way would this pic seen the net if it was from my camera.


----------



## ohiobooners

pbuck said:


> Word.
> 
> Well, all but the 180 an 190 on my dirt part. Lol !


I saw pics of your big bucks


----------



## hoosiermathews

dblungem said:


> Its obvious this thread is one of the greatest ever on AT. But, I wonder if the OP has regretted posting the original picture. I'm guessing a lot of unwanted attention has been brought on this buck - something the OP could not have wanted. I hope our enjoyment doesn't diminish the OP chances of killing this deer.
> 
> This also reinforces the fact that i will never share a pic of a big deer. This deer obviously pails in comparison to the 180's and 190's nobody gets to know about on my dirt, but there is no way in hell I would post a pic of a deer of this caliber (if I were so lucky to have one around). No way!


Just wondering if you didn't want anyone knowing about the 180's and 190's on your dirt; why did you just tell everyone?


----------



## nomansland

If you think that ArcheryTalk has a lot of idiots you have to get on that Deer & Deer hunting Facebook page and read the comments under this deer's picture. Haha wow there are some idiots out there.


----------



## crank78

As serious as some have taken.this thread on here. I could see someone going to Ohio finding op and shooting him in the arse with a muzzy If this turned out to be fake.


----------



## dblungem

Hoosiermathews: Which farm? This year or years past? You don't know my name. You don't know where the ground is at. You do t know what he bucks look like. You don't know whether I killed one or not. Me saying I have pics of a more than 1 deer over 180" isn't giving away a thing. Much, much different than posting a pic on the WWW, especially with all the info that we know now. heck, we even know the guys name for god sake. So, with a little ore research, I'm guessing anyone of us could drive to this guys family farm inside of 24 hours. That was the whole point.


----------



## Dvan

Lol A little wood for the fire.


----------



## mathews_rage

Looks like there are more trail cams posted of him on the deer and deer hunting FB page


----------



## mathews_rage




----------



## hoosiermathews

Gotcha; I guess I see what your saying.


----------



## mathews_rage

Looks like the same buck to me


----------



## dblungem

hoosiermathews said:


> Gotcha; I guess I see what your saying.


I can't believe this is what the OP was expecting to happen. This thread is enjoyable and nearly no arguments which is astounding for AT, but at the same time is a complete circus. I would bet the OP would give anything to take the pic back.


----------



## mathews_rage

Heres a bigger pic


----------



## 6bloodychunks

and the plot thickens  


so far .....best thread ever!


----------



## hoosiermathews

Well I've learned that in my neck of the woods, I usually only get very few, sometimes only 1 IR pic of a mature buck as they tend to avoid the cam more so than a normal deer but this guy doesn't seem to mind it at all! He must know he's famous!


----------



## Dvan

The deer is licking or eating something in the first pics.


----------



## KYDEER16

mathews_rage said:


> Heres a bigger pic
> View attachment 1821982



What is that on his antlers?


----------



## nixwasa

KYDEER16 said:


> What is that on his antlers?


Photoshop residue?


----------



## mathews_rage

dblungem said:


> I can't believe this is what the OP was expecting to happen. This thread is enjoyable and nearly no arguments which is astounding for AT, but at the same time is a complete circus. I would bet the OP would give anything to take the pic back.


Yea I was thinking the same thing about 20 pages ago, between the FB post on page 3 and now this guy on deer & deer hunting. Its pretty obvious which family and where this buck is staying. That area is going to get pounded for the next few years since everyone knows where the genes are at. Wish the OP luck that his spots won't be pressured and in return hurt his hunting.


----------



## mathews_rage

KYDEER16 said:


> What is that on his antlers?


Looks like he was rubbing in some thick weeds


----------



## Lyncher68

KYDEER16 said:


> What is that on his antlers?


Probably bark/grass from rubbing


----------



## xcr 1.5

nixwasa said:


> Photoshop residue?


Really?


----------



## fate_flinger

Can u bait deer w/ corn in Ohio?


----------



## pbuck

ohiobooners said:


> I saw pics of your big bucks


Yes you did. But my big and your big aren't even close to being the same. I didn't see my thread blow up like this when I posted pics of that giant 135" nine point. Lol!


----------



## KYDEER16

I would just try to stalk him. There's no freakin way he could run though a patch of timber and not suffer a broken neck from getting his antlers caught in trees. You're welcome OP. :thumbs_up


----------



## chaded

fate_flinger said:


> Can u bait deer w/ corn in Ohio?


Baiting is legal in Ohio.


----------



## ohiobooners

pbuck said:


> Yes you did. But my big and your big aren't even close to being the same. I didn't see my thread blow up like this when I posted pics of that giant 135" nine point. Lol!


Well it meant the world to me little buddy, lol


----------



## sticknstring33

mathews_rage said:


> Heres a bigger pic
> View attachment 1821982


Those base stickers are going to cost him. Dang.


----------



## chaded

Get a room. LOL.


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

Welp guys Good luck to the chosen few. I'm outta the race. Tag sandwich the worst thing that can happin Well it did! I'm headin back to work tomorrow to N PA so I'm done. But I'll keep ya all updated. Family member had a another encounter yesterday eve around dusk ,, still on the trail cam. So someone still has a shot


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

One sick fella right here guys...


----------



## fate_flinger

chaded said:


> Baiting is legal in Ohio.


Prob not a feed store within 50 miles of Waverly that has any this week! Lol


----------



## KYDEER16

I'll take your place OP, no big deal. Just PM me the address.


----------



## Dvan

:-( worst news yet!!


----------



## glasgowm

Wow, something can be said for being able to hunt a giant like that.


----------



## Delta180

Chasen Whitetail, did family member have firearm or archery equipment? ie y'all gun or bowhunting him, or some of both? Good luck, thanks for updates


----------



## chaded

The deer will probably get shot late season after it loses its antlers. Lol.


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

Delta180 said:


> Chasen Whitetail, did family member have firearm or archery equipment? ie y'all gun or bowhunting him, or some of both? Good luck, thanks for updates


Ole slug gun To far I was told Ina clear cut


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

chaded said:


> The deer will probably get shot late season after it loses its antlers. Lol.


That is very very common. More than people think. I normally start finding sheds with in the next 2 weeks. It sounds dumb but it's tru!


----------



## fate_flinger

Wonder if a man could even find a tree to climb on some of the public ground up there? Lol


----------



## QS34Reaper

Chasenwhitetail said:


> Welp guys Good luck to the chosen few. I'm outta the race. Tag sandwich the worst thing that can happin Well it did! I'm headin back to work tomorrow to N PA so I'm done. But I'll keep ya all updated. Family member had a another encounter yesterday eve around dusk ,, still on the trail cam. So someone still has a shot


Bummer man!!! Real bummer! Don't you got any vacation? Maybe you could call in sick for a week or two and we can send donations to a relief fund to cover your pay!!!


----------



## mathews_rage

Chasenwhitetail said:


> Welp guys Good luck to the chosen few. I'm outta the race. Tag sandwich the worst thing that can happin Well it did! I'm headin back to work tomorrow to N PA so I'm done. But I'll keep ya all updated. Family member had a another encounter yesterday eve around dusk ,, still on the trail cam. So someone still has a shot


Thanks OP for bringing us along with you on this world class buck but I have to ask. Was your family member hunting with a gun yesterday evening? I know it got dark fast yesterday but I would be sick if I had a shot at him if only I brought the gun.


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

QS34Reaper said:


> Bummer man!!! Real bummer! Don't you got any vacation? Maybe you could call in sick for a week or two and we can send donations to a relief fund to cover your pay!!!


Yea I wish man I've been off all season


----------



## goshdangfeller

Lol


----------



## KYDEER16

I would go kick my boss in the nuts


----------



## Delta180

we appreciate the updates from you, even if little bits... keeps us on edge of our seats....


----------



## hdrking2003

day walker said:


> *Time Line of Real Events*
> OG shows up on OPs trail cam at 4:39am on Nov 22
> OP shares OG with AT on November 24th at 5:03PM
> OP says he is on private land (confirms later that its a family farm). OP is laid off from work with unlimited time to hunt.
> OhioBooners (OB), in a coy manner, indicates the OG looks familiar (who would forget a rack like that?)
> OP thanks OB for helping with intel on the OG. It’s confirmed they have both laid eyes on the OG in person.
> OB glassed the OG several times in the summer and saw him early in the rut a long distance from OPs farm. Last time OB saw the OG was early rut and estimates the OG to be around 4.5 years old.
> OP says there are a lot of people who are familiar with the OG, two on AT. The OG has a 15-20 mile radius and he and his brother are hunting it hard but the chances are low. He has 5 pics in two years (“one the other night”).
> Nov 27 OP posted a “full frontal” of the OG (#546). OGs legs look weak from hauling around its rack.
> OP posts a shot (#560) back of the rack…beautiful!
> OPs brother had eyes on the OG at 60yds guarding his Harem of Does (4) Nov 29th
> Dec 4, OP is 70% sure the OG is still bedded down on his property. Gun season is in full force. The Orange army is all around the property but no one outside the farm has seen the OG. OP has new pics but none are shared.
> 
> *Myths:*
> OG was road kill- Bogus MN picture
> OG was Ohio Road Kill- Bogus
> OG was high fenced- Bogus
> OG was posted on FB as (cousins, bothers, mothers…some crap) trial cam deer. AT army made the poor sole regret that move- Bogus
> OG is reported in a bar brawl with a larger buck. GW sawed off an antler of the larger and they are both alive with alleged video to follow.
> OG is related to the Kardashians. This is substantiated by the fact that anyone with an outstanding rack can sit around and do nothing and at the same time become world famous. Bogus ~ OG has a much better rack and keeps his mouth shut.
> 
> *Forum Etiquette *
> Respect the OP. He shared something wonderful with us that may end up diminishing his odds. I hope not.
> Do not post this on FB out of respect to OP.


Just getting caught back up and I must say that this may be the best post I have ever read on this site!


----------



## mathews_rage

Nvmd someone beat me to the punch but good to know they were trying hard. I think this weekend the odds are quite high for the OP's fam. Some snow today and then another front on Sunday could bring some great conditions for yall and some very hungry deer, Good Luck to your fam!


----------



## Chasenwhitetail




----------



## KYDEER16

Someone needs to dress as a raccoon it seems


----------



## sticknstring33

Sweet - thanks for posting up more pics! And sorry to hear you have to head back to work. Clearly your boss doesn't understand deer hunting!


----------



## day walker

hdrking2003 said:


> Just getting caught back up and I must say that this may be the best post I have ever read on this site!


Thanks for the kind words


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

sticknstring33 said:


> Sweet - thanks for posting up more pics! Nothing since the 26th?


Yes just havnt had time to put them on my phone


----------



## day walker

OP

First, thank you for having the stones to post the OG and taking us along for the ride. You may regret it but I appreciate it. 

Second, is there anyway you can verify someone (maybe your brother) that can keep us updated on this thread?


----------



## widow maker 223

Sucks you have to go back to the grind!!! Was really hoping you would stick this stud!!


----------



## sticknstring33

Chasenwhitetail said:


> Ole slug gun To far I was told Ina clear cut


Is your brother still chasing him with the bow? I bet Mel's happy to hear that.


----------



## day walker

Dang it...what the heck am I going to do at work all day?
Man I hope his brother takes over.


----------



## flippertn

Love seein the pics and being able to live thru other ppl hunting him. I'm gonna go ahead and say it...the more pics I see from different angles I really believe this deer has to much "trash" to break the record. Beautiful as he is I just think he will have to many deductions but I sure would love to see some hero shots and find out.


----------



## Delta180

lol day walker I feel same way. 

man those new pics... what a freaking monster. more pics I see, more shook up I get just looking at him...


----------



## Delta180

flippertn I tend to agree with you. I think he could gross 230+ but guess 205-210 net. not adding up, just off top of my head. wish he could just drop some of those durn kickers! haha in end it's an incredible giant regardless. just wouldn't mind a little WR shakeup


----------



## flippertn

Also think if he makes it thru this year next year he will really put on the funk. Think Amish buck. Racks really do look very similar in character and I believe this deer would keep his frame next year and probably put on 20 in of junk.


----------



## nhns4

floridacrackr said:


> and thanked the guy (Nick Haines) for sharing the pic! This deer is the hottest thing trending on social media right now...insane!


They welcome. Lmao


----------



## rmbailey2010

Even with the latest bad news of the OP having to go back to work...
STILL doesn't need to be on page 2!


----------



## gobluz9

So chasin is heading back to work in PA. Isn't that where his cousins live? :wink:


----------



## Fortyneck

Long live OG!!! :RockOn:


----------



## Dvan

This sux!! Who goes BACK to work on a Saturday!!??


----------



## whaler

Chasenwhitetail said:


> One sick fella right here guys...


wow. I hope your job involves saving lives because if you are sitting behind a desk pushing paper I may have to know where you work so I can come knock some sense into you to get back in the stand!


----------



## BP1992

Chasenwhitetail said:


> Yes just havnt had time to put them on my phone


Make time!


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

Dvan said:


> This sux!! Who goes BACK to work on a Saturday!!??


When it's 8 hours away and there's a snowstorm 😏


----------



## nomansland

Chasenwhitetail said:


> One sick fella right here guys...


This is a once in a lifetime chance. Quit that job. Lol


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

whaler said:


> wow. I hope your job involves saving lives because if you are sitting behind a desk pushing paper I may have to know where you work so I can come knock some sense into you to get back in the stand!


No paper pusher here bro. Deer hunting is not my life some of us on here have families to feed and bills to pay


----------



## pabuckkiller2

Stay there kill that deer and have enough money to quit work. LOL


----------



## buckjunkey

Chasenwhitetail said:


> No paper pusher here bro. Deer hunting is not my life some of us on here have families to feed and bills to pay


Got to respect any man that puts his family before a deer. Your time will come my friend. Just to have the opportunity to hunt a monarch like this deer, would/ is a real blessing. Really, how many guys/girls can honestly say they have trail cam pictures and hunted a potential world record.


----------



## Delta180

agree with buckjunkey. gotta take care of priorities. good man Chasen. never know you may get a chance later... but keep us posted on your crew and this deer! haha


----------



## 0nepin

Family first no dout.good luck .


Chasenwhitetail said:


> No paper pusher here bro. Deer hunting is not my life some of us on here have families to feed and bills to pay


----------



## rutnut

Chasenwhitetail said:


> No paper pusher here bro. Deer hunting is not my life some of us on here have families to feed and bills to pay


Yep, I'm in the same situation. Until someone gives me a couple million dollars, deer hunting will always be a hobby for me regardless of the size of a buck


----------



## ohiobooners

Chasenwhitetail said:


> No paper pusher here bro. Deer hunting is not my life some of us on here have families to feed and bills to pay


Atta boy


----------



## z7master167

Hey chasin im off work how about i come and hunt him i will split the money 50/50


----------



## fate_flinger

Chasenwhitetail said:


> No paper pusher here bro. Deer hunting is not my life some of us on here have families to feed and bills to pay


Exactly the kinda man that needs to kill this beast.:thumbup:


----------



## dspell20

Thanks for sharing this buck with the world. I hope you get another crack at it. Keep us updated. Good luck with your job I hope all goes well. Thanks again for making the past 3 weeks so much fun


----------



## Bassman1969

Thanks for sharing Chasenwhitetail hope you get another shot at him!


----------



## hooiserarcher

Chasenwhitetail said:


> No paper pusher here bro. Deer hunting is not my life some of us on here have families to feed and bills to pay


^^^^^ man


----------



## 3dn4jc

Fortyneck said:


> Long live OG!!! :RockOn:


X1000..............OG,OG,OG,OG.................Raaaaooooohh!!!! Long live OG!!










This thread will go on all summer if OG lives and well into next yr.


----------



## hoosiermathews

Chasenwhitetail,

When is the next time you can hunt him? I mean, he made it through the first 5 days of gun so far and he didn't grow that rack 2 weeks ago so he knows how to survive. Is there a late muzzleloader or late archery season?


----------



## tackscall

dblungem said:


> ONbuckhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> So far this buck has been high fenced, on an outfitters ground, killed by a car and now locked up and the rack cut off. What's next?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing it will guide Santas sleigh
Click to expand...


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

hoosiermathews said:


> Chasenwhitetail,
> 
> When is the next time you can hunt him? I mean, he made it through the first 5 days of gun so far and he didn't grow that rack 2 weeks ago so he knows how to survive. Is there a late muzzleloader or late archery season?


Next year


----------



## QS34Reaper

tackscall said:


> dblungem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing it will guide Santas sleigh
> 
> 
> 
> Already done according to one of the FB posts I seen today!!
> 
> :icon_1_lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## dblungem

Chasen- I know I posted that I never would have posted the pics of this deer, and I still wouldn't do it. But I do have to say thanks for sharing your time with this buck. Checking this thread everyday in hopes you closed the deal was like a kid waiting for Christmas morning. The chase is what keeps us going out there and I hope he makes it so you can hunt him again next year. Make sure you beat the squirrels to his sheds!


----------



## tackscall

It's funny I drove from Cincy to Erie Pa last night and I thought about this buck the entire drive. And the AT lynch mob that would kill me if I hit him with the crappy little rental car I got at the airport!


----------



## tackscall

Chasenwhitetail said:


> Next year


You seem like a good guy and I appreciate you sharing. I hope one of your group gets this deer


----------



## dblungem

tackscall said:


> It's funny I drove from Cincy to Erie Pa last night and I thought about this buck the entire drive. And the AT lynch mob that would kill me if I hit him with the crappy little rental car I got at the airport!


We wouldn't say a thing to ya....that is as long as you didn't hold it too far out in front of you in the pic!


----------



## Avid Sportsman

If you don't get him this year, he still has potential to grow more next year. Good Luck. His sheds shouldn't be that hard to find. lol.


----------



## Fruecrue

Chasenwhitetail said:


> Next year


That's just fine, take care of the fam, handle your business, next year OG will be non-typical contender status. Thanks for letting us all sit shotgun on the ride!


----------



## fate_flinger

dblungem said:


> Make sure you beat OB to his sheds!


There ^^^^^ that's better.


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

By the way guys me and brother named the buck "picket fence". But everyone that is hunting this buck has a diff. Name for him


----------



## Bassman1969

Cool !


----------



## walle1

Chasenwhitetail said:


> By the way guys me and brother named the buck "picket fence". But everyone that is hunting this buck has a diff. Name for him


As most have said, I thank you for posting this buck. I have been watching the thread from day one. I also feel bad for you not getting to continue hunting this beast. If you would, could you answer a couple questions ?
1.Are there still family members able to hunt this deer?
2.How large a farm and how many hunters on it?
3.Large tracks of woods or farm country?


----------



## Outdoorsman63

Sorry to see the OP has to stop hunting this giant, but family comes first. Look on the bright side at least he's been busy spreading his genes all over your hunting land. 

Also thanks for starting this epic thread.


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

walle1 said:


> As most have said, I thank you for posting this buck. I have been watching the thread from day one. I also feel bad for you not getting to continue hunting this beast. If you would, could you answer a couple questions ?
> 1.Are there still family members able to hunt this deer?
> 2.How large a farm and how many hunters on it?
> 3.Large tracks of woods or farm country?


Yea it's goin to be flooded this weekend there that's why I didn't hunt today and tomorrow morning Timber/clearcut. Around 300 acres


----------



## summers97

I think "D.B. Cooper" would be a fitting name for the buck given his massive notoriety, the ensuing man hunt and his almost impossible ability to stay ahead of his pursuers. Seriously...I can't imagine any deer or hunt in the history of hunting has every attracted an audience and following of this magnitude. 

Really sorry to hear you had to call it off Chasen. Certainly for noble reasons though.


----------



## ridgehunter

Chasen, Thanks for sharing this with us I've been following this since day one and I was really pulling for you to harvest this great buck. I hope it makes it so you could harvest it next year, but I could tell you would be just as happy if one of your family members got it also, your the type of guy I would like to be in deer camp with,I'm sure it is a long road back to PA having to leave but I respect that you put your family first.


----------



## whaler

Chasenwhitetail said:


> No paper pusher here bro. Deer hunting is not my life some of us on here have families to feed and bills to pay


All respect. Was just being a little humorous. Good deeds don't go unnoticed, I hope you get a shot at him next season.


----------



## HOYTMAN37

tackscall said:


> *It's funny I drove from Cincy to Erie Pa last night and I thought about this buck the entire drive.* And the AT lynch mob that would kill me if I hit him with the crappy little rental car I got at the airport!


 And you don't even have this buck on your property! LOL. Thats how I have felt with this thread! This deer is something else.


----------



## whitetailbowman

Sorry to hear you had to call it off, but you've got your priorities right. Here's hoping one of your family puts him down this weekend.


----------



## wipy

ok this thread is way too long to read. i check in everyother day and its 10 pages longer haha. is there any other pages with pics of the buck besides page 1??


----------



## walle1

71 & 72 among others


----------



## TheKingofKings

Sorry to see it come to a end but he didn't get that big by accident. Thanks for the pics and the story, it's been an amazing ride and its been a real pleasure just getting to see trail cam pics of a buck at this magnitude.


----------



## PY Bucks

That deer would feed your family.



Lol.


----------



## fredbearcasey

Well thanks for the posts op. sorry u didn't get the deer but maybe one if ur family members will if not he will still be a monster next year. The updates were awesome and even though I am not hunting this deer I think about it regularly and dream about it. I haven't filled my buck tag yet this year and this is giving me the extra pump up to go kill a monster. Thanks.


----------



## BP1992

Thanks for all the pics and updates OP. Maybe next year.....unless Ohiobooners kills him this yr. :wink:


----------



## smokin x's

I kind of have a feeling this is somewhere close to one of my properties and a public grounds. I don't know why, I just have this feeling.

There were some monsters killed locally this year. Usually atleast 4-5 giants a year within about 15 mile radius. Overheard a group of guys at a local restaurant talking about a huge 13 point one of em killed about 10 miles away.
I know there was a giant double drop tine buck killed up in north central Oh this year.


----------



## atwanamaker

Chasenwhitetail said:


> Laid off till January...


Guess u got called back? Poor timing for sure!


----------



## atwanamaker

Just curious, there must be some $$$ being thrown at this opportunity by some industry folks, now that it has been so well publicized? Eh?


----------



## ohiobooners

BP1992 said:


> Thanks for all the pics and updates OP. Maybe next year.....unless Ohiobooners kills him this yr. :wink:


Now wouldn't that add a nice twist to the story. I would personally like to see Mrs Ohiobooners put a pink arrow thru a new P&Y record. Lol


----------



## PY Bucks

After seeing those lastest pics. I'm thinking that his right side might keep him from being a new WR.?


----------



## ironworker172

I think I would take a leave of absence for a potential million dollar deer. Work would definitely be rough knowing he is still around.


----------



## Grifter

Thanks Chasenwhitetail for sharing this special buck with us. It's what many of us deer hunters dream about in regard to being in a position to hunt a potential WR buck. Even though almost all of us here will never have a chance to hunt a deer of this caliber, your post has inspired many and given hope to those who are chasing their own "OG/Picket Fences" buck. We all have one and the only difference between the two bucks are inches. Through your hunt we've connected it to our own hunt and that my friend is magical.

I'm sad to hear that you are no longer going to be able to pursue him but I commend you on your reasoning. The pursuit of these magnificent creatures is why many of us hunt them in the first place. The kill is such a small part of the actual hunt - it happens within seconds and is just an ending of the pursuit. For many, when it comes to measuring success, it's not about if we killed that animal. It's about how we go about hunting them and the amount of time, the sacrifices involved and quality effort we put forth into the pursuit. I'm guessing you know exactly what I mean. Many have judged you along the way on whether or not you should have shared this buck. I want to let you know by you sharing this buck here on AT, it has given hope and inspired many of us including me to hunt just a little bit harder and a little bit longer to pursue our buck of a lifetime and to that I say thank you!


----------



## arkvet

atwanamaker said:


> Guess u got called back? Poor timing for sure!


My theory is that his boss caught wind of him being the op. Called him back to work right after leasing some ground nearby and passed him on the road this weekend. 

Been following this thread since it's infancy. Just had to get myself involved in such an epic thread,


----------



## whitetail_joe

I live in pike county ohio and hunt in both Ross and pike counties. Iam a true trophy hunter and am absolutely addicted to whitetails. Shed hunting addict included. That being said, if this deer is in ohio, anywhere in ohio, I hope this deer dies of old age and his horns are eaten by squirrels. I feel sorry for anyone who loves deer hunting who lives in Illinois or Iowa because of the hype in whitetails and the leasing and non residents, and basically the fact that I'm sure many residents in big deer states are being priced out to hunt. Ohio is right there, almost over the edge. I've now seen this deer on 4 different sites and just today while hunting had someone send me the pic of this deer saying he knows where it is at. Good luck guys on taking this truly magnificent animal, but I truly hope this story dies with these trail cam pics. You honestly have to be second guessing your posting of this.


----------



## ChrisM

whitetail_joe said:


> I live in pike county ohio and hunt in both Ross and pike counties. Iam a true trophy hunter and am absolutely addicted to whitetails. Shed hunting addict included. That being said, if this deer is in ohio, anywhere in ohio, I hope this deer dies of old age and his horns are eaten by squirrels. I feel sorry for anyone who loves deer hunting who lives in Illinois or Iowa because of the hype in whitetails and the leasing and non residents, and basically the fact that I'm sure many residents in big deer states are being priced out to hunt. Ohio is right there, almost over the edge. I've now seen this deer on 4 different sites and just today while hunting had someone send me the pic of this deer saying he knows where it is at. Good luck guys on taking this truly magnificent animal, but I truly hope this story dies with these trail cam pics. You honestly have to be second guessing your posting of this.


With or without this buck, OH is on the map as a big buck state, especially south/south east OH. If you are holding hope that OH remains a "sleeper state" you are out of your mind.


----------



## WVohioFAN

whitetail_joe said:


> I live in pike county ohio and hunt in both Ross and pike counties. Iam a true trophy hunter and am absolutely addicted to whitetails. Shed hunting addict included. That being said, if this deer is in ohio, anywhere in ohio, I hope this deer dies of old age and his horns are eaten by squirrels. I feel sorry for anyone who loves deer hunting who lives in Illinois or Iowa because of the hype in whitetails and the leasing and non residents, and basically the fact that I'm sure many residents in big deer states are being priced out to hunt. Ohio is right there, almost over the edge. I've now seen this deer on 4 different sites and just today while hunting had someone send me the pic of this deer saying he knows where it is at. Good luck guys on taking this truly magnificent animal, but I truly hope this story dies with these trail cam pics. You honestly have to be second guessing your posting of this.


I love the resident hunters who try and lay the blame for them not having places to hunt at the feet of NR hunters. It makes it that much more sweet when I whack one. 

Ohio is a destination state -- no matter what happens to this buck.


----------



## Alpha Burnt

whitetail_joe said:


> I live in pike county ohio and hunt in both Ross and pike counties. Iam a true trophy hunter and am absolutely addicted to whitetails. Shed hunting addict included. That being said, if this deer is in ohio, anywhere in ohio, I hope this deer dies of old age and his horns are eaten by squirrels. I feel sorry for anyone who loves deer hunting who lives in Illinois or Iowa because of the hype in whitetails and the leasing and non residents, and basically the fact that I'm sure many residents in big deer states are being priced out to hunt. Ohio is right there, almost over the edge. I've now seen this deer on 4 different sites and just today while hunting had someone send me the pic of this deer saying he knows where it is at. Good luck guys on taking this truly magnificent animal, but I truly hope this story dies with these trail cam pics. You honestly have to be second guessing your posting of this.


I know it sucks, but I think it is just selfishness to not want a world record contender killed within your region/state. I think you would be shocked to know how much better off your region/state is, *just because of whitetail deer*. I may be too because I do not know that there has ever been a study on the impact of people spending money, buying/leasing land and paying taxes on recreation within a region/state that *had nothing to offer otherwise*. This is not a slam because I live in WV, we do not offer much other than recreation and coal either.


----------



## BP1992

WVohioFAN said:


> I love the resident hunters who try and lay the blame for them not having places to hunt at the feet of NR hunters. It makes it that much more sweet when I whack one.


X2!!.....The residents where I hunt cannot stand out of state hunters. The bad thing is that they are the ones killing all the young deer! When gun season comes in they shoot anything and everything that walks by. We are the ones passing all the small bucks only to have them cross onto those neighbors properties to get blasted. Then they want to complain about us out of staters messing up their hunting.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

BP1992 said:


> X2!!.....The residents where I hunt cannot stand out of state hunters. The bad thing is that they are the ones killing all the young deer! When gun season comes in they shoot anything and everything that walks by. We are the ones passing all the small bucks only to have them cross onto those neighbors properties to get blasted. Then they want to complain about us out of staters messing up their hunting.


Lol. Are you hunting in Iowa?


----------



## BP1992

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Lol. Are you hunting in Iowa?


Illinois and Kentucky


----------



## Grifter

whitetail_joe said:


> I live in pike county ohio and hunt in both Ross and pike counties. Iam a true trophy hunter and am absolutely addicted to whitetails. Shed hunting addict included. That being said, if this deer is in ohio, anywhere in ohio, I hope this deer dies of old age and his horns are eaten by squirrels. I feel sorry for anyone who loves deer hunting who lives in Illinois or Iowa because of the hype in whitetails and the leasing and non residents, and basically the fact that I'm sure many residents in big deer states are being priced out to hunt. Ohio is right there, almost over the edge. I've now seen this deer on 4 different sites and just today while hunting had someone send me the pic of this deer saying he knows where it is at. Good luck guys on taking this truly magnificent animal, but I truly hope this story dies with these trail cam pics. You honestly have to be second guessing your posting of this.


I'm not sure I follow your thoughts... you state that you are a "true trophy hunter" and are "absolutely addicted to whitetails" but yet you want this deer to "die of old age and his horns eaten by squirrels". What if someone said that to you about the trophy buck you're trying to kill? I feel a true trophy hunter would not wish ill fate on another fellow hunter...


----------



## alxb2003

The hate of non residents and leasing is the same as wealth envy by the f.s.a.. 
Hope chasin gets another jcance to hunt this one


----------



## BP1992

whitetail_joe said:


> I live in pike county ohio and hunt in both Ross and pike counties. Iam a true trophy hunter and am absolutely addicted to whitetails. Shed hunting addict included. That being said, if this deer is in ohio, anywhere in ohio, I hope this deer dies of old age and his horns are eaten by squirrels. I feel sorry for anyone who loves deer hunting who lives in Illinois or Iowa because of the hype in whitetails and the leasing and non residents, and basically the fact that I'm sure many residents in big deer states are being priced out to hunt. Ohio is right there, almost over the edge. I've now seen this deer on 4 different sites and just today while hunting had someone send me the pic of this deer saying he knows where it is at. Good luck guys on taking this truly magnificent animal, but I truly hope this story dies with these trail cam pics. You honestly have to be second guessing your posting of this.


Did you kill any deer this year?


----------



## whitetail_joe

Grifter said:


> I'm not sure I follow your thoughts... you state that you are a "true trophy hunter" and are "absolutely addicted to whitetails" but yet you want this deer to "die of old age and his horns eaten by squirrels". What if someone said that to you about the trophy buck you're trying to kill? I feel a true trophy hunter would not wish ill fate on another fellow hunter...


I believe I told them good luck in their Pursuit of the deer, and I truly mean that. But if this deer is never taken or found by anyone and it's only proof are these photo's, then that is fine with me.


----------



## stillern

Whitetail Joe...count your blessings and sip some haterade quick


----------



## whitetail_joe

BP1992 said:


> Did you kill any deer this year?


1 doe. No buck yet but the day is young!


----------



## Delta180

there is a lot of trash talking about nonresidents. When someone lives in south, has poor hunting opportunities, or wants the chance to honestly pursue bigger bucks, it's pretty natural that we are going to look for opportunities where big bucks live. At same time, putting myself in residents shoes, I guess I would be frustrated if there was a giant influx of folks from the South that were killing lots of deer in the area. Tough situation... and unfortunately it's bred the hunting industry, ie outfitters, shows, marketing etc, that exists today.  But, that being said, I work hard and plan to continue to do so such that one day I can have a place in the Midwest (most likely lease) where I can spend a week or more each year pursuing big bucks. I hunted public ground in KS few years ago and could sense the distaste when I brought in a buck to a meat locker, that part wasn't fun ... no perfect answer, will always be a debated subject. I guess the main thing is to be respectful of the area/hunters/landowners, and of course the deer you pursue. But, I hate to think that the locals scoff when I arrive with a couple friends for a trip I've waited all year for...


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Delta, you may have missed the point there. I think what was being said was that residents of Iowa, Illinois, kansas and other states complain about non residents and not having the opportunities that we used to. But then they (residents) shoot anything that moves and then blame herd quality on the nons.


----------



## stillern

Delta180 said:


> there is a lot of trash talking about nonresidents. When someone lives in south, has poor hunting opportunities, or wants the chance to honestly pursue bigger bucks, it's pretty natural that we are going to look for opportunities where big bucks live. At same time, putting myself in residents shoes, I guess I would be frustrated if there was a giant influx of folks from the South that were killing lots of deer in the area. Tough situation... and unfortunately it's bred the hunting industry, ie outfitters, shows, marketing etc, that exists today. But, that being said, I work hard and plan to continue to do so such that one day I can have a place in the Midwest (most likely lease) where I can spend a week or more each year pursuing big bucks. I hunted public ground in KS few years ago and could sense the distaste when I brought in a buck to a meat locker, that part wasn't fun ... no perfect answer, will always be a debated subject. I guess the main thing is to be respectful of the area/hunters/landowners, and of course the deer you pursue. But, I hate to think that the locals scoff when I arrive with a couple friends for a trip I've waited all year for...


Agreed. I don't get it. Is it better if the guy in Chicago buys the 400 acre lease in IL or the guy from NYC. Would it matter if the guy like the property so much he moved there? Land you can't hunt is land you can't hunt. Who cares who is "taking it" from you. At the end of the day...if you have a problem with it fix your situation. High dollar lease, save more spend less...or make more money. It is what it is. We will all pay to play...one way or the other.


----------



## Delta180

Actually Nodeeriniowa I was going on a bit of a tangent.... I did hear that bit that actually residents are as bad about poor management as anyone (and tend to often agree), but just reading threads since I have been on AT, there is always that undertone that residents of KS, Illinois, Iowa etc don't like "us"...haha particularly southern ******** that have smaller deer and a culture/love of hunting- so naturally we save our money and head y'alls way! 

fact is, with advent of the internet, smart phones, and technology, and (let's admit it) even forums like AT, people get to much more easily share their passions and enthusiasms much quicker/easier. This naturally draws in the marketing, shows, etc, the hype (word travels fast that there are big bucks in Iowa, for example), and the influx of hunters. It's the way it is and will be.... 

I do agree that oftentimes some of us aren't coming in with a killing mentality...most that I know are going to MW for something they couldn't otherwise shoot, so we watch the young bucks and hope for that once-in a lifetime deer, typically eating tag soup. 

anyways, NodeerinIowa, I'm headed your way next Fall, been waiting 4 years! I will be hoping for that 160+ that has eluded me so far! Probably eat tag soup, but maybe not...or maybe at least I'll see something exciting


----------



## Delta180

oh yeah, and I hope there ARE deer in Iowa. haha.


----------



## APAsuphan

Delta180 said:


> oh yeah, and I hope there ARE deer in Iowa. haha.


At the rate we are going there might not be after awhile. Things are definitely way down this year.


----------



## HOYT5MAN

I would be willing to pitch in to buy the OP a trailcam that would give us live feeds of the OG. I bet it would get more views than The Crush Cam.


----------



## stillern

HOYT5MAN said:


> I would be willing to pitch in to buy the OP a trailcam that would give us live feeds of the OG. I bet it would get more views than The Crush Cam.


I'm in lol


----------



## Delta180

yeah, I actually have a good friend who lives in Iowa City and has said same thing. Wondering if I shouldn't sit out another 1-2 years until population improves after EHD etc. maybe Kansas then lol. Somewhere, cuz I've been doing my medical training skipping lots of opportunities to get up there!


----------



## Delta180

hell what am I talking about I'm coming to southern Ohio next year... :wink:


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

Too bad u can't post vids cause I have a bunch of him...


----------



## SeasonTicket

Chasenwhitetail said:


> Too bad u can't post vids cause I have a bunch of him...


* You can post them on You Tube and provide links...* :thumbs_up


----------



## panick

Chasin vids would rock bro,


----------



## Delta180

panick said:


> Chasin vids would rock bro,


Yes I agree!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Delta180 said:


> yeah, I actually have a good friend who lives in Iowa City and has said same thing. Wondering if I shouldn't sit out another 1-2 years until population improves after EHD etc. maybe Kansas then lol. Somewhere, cuz I've been doing my medical training skipping lots of opportunities to get up there!


I definitely agree that our population is down. We have had pretty much unlimited antler less tags for too many years. The DNR was finally able to cut them back in some counties the last two years, they wanted to go farther but the insurance companies won that battle. The last couple year's dry weather has hurt the herd as much as anything else. I know of one person who found close to 20 deer on his property dead from EHD this fall. Yes, we do still have deer, just not as many as people think. I haven't been able to leash that booner to my tree yet.


----------



## ironworker172

Whew! We needed another way to keep this thread going. Now we can talk about the videos! If you link them to you tube that would be sweet but you can take some good stills from them too:tongue:! Anyway we really do appreciate you letting us in your world! Now go tell your boss you quit! LOL!


----------



## jpd350

It was a great ride op!!


----------



## Fortyneck

Chasenwhitetail said:


> Too bad u can't post vids cause I have a bunch of him...


You can make gifs and post those.


----------



## whitetailbowman

Vids!? Just when I thought this thread couldn't get any better!


----------



## Ramey Jackson

whitetail_joe said:


> I live in pike county ohio and hunt in both Ross and pike counties. Iam a true trophy hunter and am absolutely addicted to whitetails. Shed hunting addict included. That being said, if this deer is in ohio, anywhere in ohio, I hope this deer dies of old age and his horns are eaten by squirrels. I feel sorry for anyone who loves deer hunting who lives in Illinois or Iowa because of the hype in whitetails and the leasing and non residents, and basically the fact that I'm sure many residents in big deer states are being priced out to hunt. Ohio is right there, almost over the edge. I've now seen this deer on 4 different sites and just today while hunting had someone send me the pic of this deer saying he knows where it is at. Good luck guys on taking this truly magnificent animal, but I truly hope this story dies with these trail cam pics. You honestly have to be second guessing your posting of this.



Thx for your ignorant reply, obviously you are not a TRUE trophy hunter. If you were, you would be pursuing this animal at all cost, as it's at the top of its game this year. 

People like you make me inclined to lease ground in S Ohio for 50-70 bucks an acre. Actually, thanks for the nudge to grab more ground. Illinois and Western Kentucky are getting boring, as 160's are now dinks. Here we come Southern Ohio!!!


----------



## QS34Reaper

BP1992 said:


> Did you kill any deer this year?


Of course he did..............................he is whitetail_joe!! :wink:


----------



## QS34Reaper

Chasenwhitetail said:


> Too bad u can't post vids cause I have a bunch of him...


What??????????? :-D


----------



## 6bloodychunks

gotta see the vids  

i gladly offer my youtube account to post your video on if you dont have one


----------



## 6bloodychunks

WOOOOO vids on my phone     

give me a bit ill get em up on youtube


----------



## fate_flinger

Hurry please.


----------



## Dvan

I don't believe this ride is over yet!! Anybody have a theory on how they think this thread will end?


----------



## 6bloodychunks

FEAST........feast my children  LOL


----------



## TN_Shooter

Oh my goodness. He's wearing a ribcage!


----------



## QS34Reaper

WOW......looks twice as big when you see it swinging around like that. Unreal!!!


----------



## Barogers2

this whole thread is still unbelievable to me. That thing is ENORMOUS


----------



## fate_flinger

QS34Reaper said:


> WOW......looks twice as big when you see it swinging around like that. Unreal!!!


Lol....u are setting that one on a tee but I'm gonna leave it!

Very true though. Awesome.


----------



## treestandnappin

:jaw: That thing is a moose. I've been calling him "Ribcage" too. Haha


----------



## Lyncher68

What a monster!


----------



## Fortyneck

Stupid new size restrictions on files...


----------



## whitetailbowman

I have no words..........


----------



## ovation1

Videos :thumbs_up more please :tongue:


----------



## LewEdensJr

That video doesn't do him justice.


----------



## pabuckkiller2

Holy mother of god. I saw the pics but the video is just unreal!


----------



## whitetailbowman

Can't let this thread die!


----------



## BP1992

The people in this thread have no clue what they're talking about. According to them, this is the same buck as the wide one from IL with the turned down main beam and is already dead Lol......http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=783247


----------



## jamesbalog

wow that deer is huge


----------



## J.Mc.

fate_flinger said:


> lol....u are setting that one on a tee but i'm gonna leave it!
> 
> Very true though. Awesome.


lmfao


----------



## archer0545

Bookmark!


----------



## DixieDigger

BP1992 said:


> The people in this thread have no clue what they're talking about. According to them, this is the same buck as the wide one from IL with the turned down main beam and is already dead Lol......http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=783247


True that brother. I tried telling them they are differant.


----------



## JBudz

Better video please. Really couldn't see anything from that one.


----------



## NCBuckNBass

I'm lost! The OP had to go back to work and can't hunt the buck anymore the rest of the season? Is that right? None of the gun hunters got a shot or saw it? Somebody explain the current status please.


----------



## bullet225ho

can someone upload that video to youtube???? Got to see that.


----------



## nelliott

NCBuckNBass said:


> I'm lost! The OP had to go back to work and can't hunt the buck anymore the rest of the season? Is that right? None of the gun hunters got a shot or saw it? Somebody explain the current status please.


That deer is worth quitting a job over :jaw:


----------



## Delta180

NC Buck - yes, he had to return to work, no more time to hunt this season for OP himself. He said that there were still some other guys hunting on his family land rest of week/weekend. Last we heard, few guys had seen deer at distance without a shot. Deer is still alive on their ground as far as we know. Don't know who/how many are still hunting him.... but they are going to have to go back to bow hunting him tomorrow I presume?


----------



## fowl_natured

Delta180 said:


> yeah, I actually have a good friend who lives in Iowa City and has said same thing. Wondering if I shouldn't sit out another 1-2 years until population improves after EHD etc. maybe Kansas then lol. Somewhere, cuz I've been doing my medical training skipping lots of opportunities to get up there!


Just and FYI....Kansas was hit hard by EHD the last 2 yrs. We arent in good shape ourselves.


----------



## Delta180

all the more reason I'm headed to southern Ohio... haha
we will see...


----------



## QS34Reaper

fate_flinger said:


> Lol....u are setting that one on a tee but I'm gonna leave it!
> 
> Very true though. Awesome.


Thanks. But for future reference....I can handle it. I wouldn't of held back!! :wink: lmao


----------



## nelliott

Delta180 said:


> all the more reason I'm headed to southern Ohio... haha
> we will see...


You and everyone else....the deer here have been pounded like a woman at a brothel.


----------



## LewEdensJr

Ohio gets pounded. If I were searching for a good buck it wouldn't be ohio. I'd still head to Midwest or even Kentucky. Ohio has some tremendous deer but odds of killing a 140" or better is greater in other states


----------



## Avid Sportsman

Any more updates on this deer.


----------



## Dylbilly

Can someone kill this deer please. I just want to see if this could really be the new WR


----------



## whitetailbowman

Chasen, did anyone in your family lay eyes on him today?


----------



## NCBuckNBass

Delta180 said:


> NC Buck - yes, he had to return to work, no more time to hunt this season for OP himself. He said that there were still some other guys hunting on his family land rest of week/weekend. Last we heard, few guys had seen deer at distance without a shot. Deer is still alive on their ground as far as we know. Don't know who/how many are still hunting him.... but they are going to have to go back to bow hunting him tomorrow I presume?



Thanks much. I would have guessed with just one week of rifle season big bucks would be as common as squirrels. I guess not if everyone and their brother is a hunter and they hunt the whole week. Does the OP not live there where the buck is? I guess I don't get why he can't slip out an hour here and there with his bow and maybe get him even if he works full time. Also someone else in the thread knew the buck. Do we know how far the buck traveled to get to the OP's farm from the other poster than knew the buck?


----------



## HUNTorFISH

Well gun season is over.... Did buck win or hunters win.


----------



## Fortyneck

HUNTorFISH said:


> Well gun season is over.... Did buck win or hunters win.


Pretty sure buck win...

...for now... :teeth:


----------



## Delta180

NC buck I think OP lives like 6-8 hours away from the property and doesn't have time off. Few people are familiar with deer, although only one I know of is Ohio Booners, who glassed him from afar this summer in velvet, like 15 miles away. deer has obviously travelled long way.


----------



## Peacedjc

What a deer!!!


----------



## NCBuckNBass

Delta180 said:


> NC buck I think OP lives like 6-8 hours away from the property and doesn't have time off. Few people are familiar with deer, although only one I know of is Ohio Booners, who glassed him from afar this summer in velvet, like 15 miles away. deer has obviously travelled long way.



Gotcha. I wouldn't guess it rut traveling so much as Summer and Fall range. I've known of several deer here that summered 3-4 miles from where they were killed. I think it's not uncommon to see batchelor groups miles from where they spend 3/4 of the year could be wrong though in this particular case. 15 miles is a bit longish unless there is a lot of open farmland.


----------



## QS34Reaper

Bump......because I don't want this thread to ever end!!!!


----------



## whitetailbowman

^^^^agreed!


----------



## Burtle

QS34Reaper said:


> Bump......because I don't want this thread to ever end!!!!








this


----------



## Overactor

Great looking deer thank you for sharing.


----------



## goshdangfeller

Bump bump bump


----------



## archer0545

OG Thread never die!


----------



## Uzurmnd247

Great thread! Thanks, for sharing Chasen. I hope you get another crack at him, with bow in hand. Good luck.


----------



## Cannonball08

uzurmnd247 said:


> great thread! Thanks, for sharing chasen. I hope you get another crack at him, with bow in hand. Good luck.


x2!!!


----------



## Deadmoney0402

Delta180 said:


> NC buck I think OP lives like 6-8 hours away from the property and doesn't have time off. Few people are familiar with deer, although only one I know of is Ohio Booners, who glassed him from afar this summer in velvet, like 15 miles away. deer has obviously travelled long way.


OP stated that he works in PA. He is not 6-8 hours from property where the deer is.


----------



## Bowhuntr64

Nice…would be even nicer on my wall!


----------



## 195B&C

Deadmoney0402 said:


> OP stated that he works in PA. He is not 6-8 hours from property where the deer is.


This


----------



## whitetailbowman

Wow this thread is dying! Bump for updates


----------



## BowTechForever

ohiobooners said:


> Now wouldn't that add a nice twist to the story. I would personally like to see Mrs Ohiobooners put a pink arrow thru a new P&Y record. Lol


YES!!!! Then we get to see mrs. ohiobooners and a p&y record! I might die if that picture surfaces!


----------



## Delta180

195B&C said:


> This


My mistake ... Bad memory on my part


----------



## LewEdensJr

Thread is over boys.


----------



## QS34Reaper

LewEdensJr said:


> Thread is over boys.


Inconcievable!!!


----------



## BvrHunter

lewedensjr said:


> thread is over boys.


neeeeeeeeeeeeeeevvvvvvvvveeeeeeeeeerrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SamPotter

Isn't there a late bow season and a ML season in OH?


----------



## atwanamaker

This buck is making a 9 month journey to Columbiana County where I have arranged a nice home for him... I'll start a new thread next year once I put out my cams!


----------



## Kstigall

I have a few drones in the vicinity with termination AND "extraction" capabilities. Shouldn't be long before I post pics of the antlers. :becky:


----------



## Roo223

It needs to hit 2000 posts


----------



## SamPotter

This deer can still be hunted until February 2, 2014, so I don't know why everyone seems to have given up already?


----------



## BvrHunter

SamPotter said:


> This deer can still be hunted until February 2, 2014, so I don't know why everyone seems to have given up already?


Exactly............No body likes a quiter!!


----------



## SamPotter

I'd be looking for the standing crops in the general area...


----------



## flippertn

Did ohbooners ever say how far for sure that this buck had traveled since summer ?


----------



## Loudog29

That's funny! I was thinking same thing.


TN_Shooter said:


> Oh my goodness. He's wearing a ribcage!


----------



## electricg2

^^^


----------



## 3dn4jc

OG rules, long live OG!!


----------



## Michigandr

flippertn said:


> Did ohbooners ever say how far for sure that this buck had traveled since summer ?


I think that's part of the reason we all wanted Chasin to get him. We wanted to find out all the details such as this.:wink:


----------



## Roo223

Not giving up but nobody on here hunting him anymore


----------



## BowTechForever

Where's his location? I'll I buy a license and hunt him to keep this thread alive


----------



## Fortyneck

3dn4jc said:


> OG rules, long live OG!!


:RockOn::RockOn::RockOn::RockOn::RockOn::RockOn:


----------



## smokin x's

BowTechForever said:


> Where's his location? I'll I buy a license and hunt him to keep this thread alive



sign me up. It can't be too far a drive, from a property I hunt out that way. I'd quit my job to hunt a buck like that (and I have a pretty damn good job with good pay). But then again, I don't have a family or even a significant other for that matter.


----------



## Fortyneck

BowTechForever said:


> Where's his location? I'll I buy a license and hunt him to keep this thread alive


Check the title


----------



## smokin x's

flippertn said:


> Did ohbooners ever say how far for sure that this buck had traveled since summer ?



not that I'm aware of. I don't blame him, I think some guys have an idea on a general area he's running. If booners gives out the distance then there is a much greater chance of someone finding OGs summer range. The more pressure that buck gets, the more it's gonna push him into the dark. He's already gonna be tough enough to hunt this year, let alone next. The less pressure the better.


----------



## ohiobooners

flippertn said:


> Did ohbooners ever say how far for sure that this buck had traveled since summer ?


Nope I never mentioned it. I never wanted to diminish the OP's privacy level beyond what he imposed on himself. I thought he had a good chance of killing the buck and if he comes back across the way then Mrs Ohiobooners has a pretty pink arrow waiting for him.


----------



## flippertn

ohiobooners said:


> Nope I never mentioned it. I never wanted to diminish the OP's privacy level beyond what he imposed on himself. I thought he had a good chance of killing the buck and if he comes back across the way then Mrs Ohiobooners has a pretty pink arrow waiting for him.


Thanks for the reply. Didnt think so but didnt know if I'd missed it as that's really interesting to me. Hope she gets him.


----------



## ohiobooners

flippertn said:


> Thanks for the reply. Didnt think so but didnt know if I'd missed it as that's really interesting to me. Hope she gets him.


Can you imagine all the hurt feelings if a 5 foot 1 blonde knocks down the archery world record typical? Lol


----------



## flippertn

ohiobooners said:


> Can you imagine all the hurt feelings if a 5 foot 1 blonde knocks down the archery world record typical? Lol


Hurt away man. I think that'd be awesome. Talk about putting women's hunting to the forefront.


----------



## kiaelite

ohiobooners said:


> Can you imagine all the hurt feelings if a 5 foot 1 blonde knocks down the archery world record typical? Lol


Make for good photos!! Make the rack look even bigger!!


----------



## HUNTorFISH

ohiobooners said:


> Nope I never mentioned it. I never wanted to diminish the OP's privacy level beyond what he imposed on himself. I thought he had a good chance of killing the buck and if he comes back across the way then Mrs Ohiobooners has a pretty pink arrow waiting for him.


I know you've stated you have killed some bucks, but have you filled your ohio tag yet? Good luck getting the Mrs to tag a buck, I enjoy getting my wife out there as well and she is addicted as well.


----------



## bwhnter4life

ohiobooners said:


> Can you imagine all the hurt feelings if a 5 foot 1 blonde knocks down the archery world record typical? Lol


There would be A LOT of people butt hurt about it because all the nay say'rs would say anyone could kill a deer that big if it was scouted for them and all they have to do is sit in the stand and shoot it like a lot of the celebs on outfitter ground...it would be like an outfitted hunt that she has paid dearly for with living with your obsession  Oh the novice lovers would come out in the masses  

Best thing will be....is that they will say you shot it but had her tag it.....anyway, in all seriousness....good luck to those still chasing the magnificent animal.


----------



## TheKingofKings

Closing in on 2000 posts......


----------



## ohiobooners

bwhnter4life said:


> There would be A LOT of people butt hurt about it because all the nay say'rs would say anyone could kill a deer that big if it was scouted for them and all they have to do is sit in the stand and shoot it like a lot of the celebs on outfitter ground...it would be like an outfitted hunt that she has paid dearly for with living with your obsession  Oh the novice lovers would come out in the masses
> 
> Best thing will be....is that they will say you shot it but had her tag it.....anyway, in all seriousness....good luck to those still chasing the magnificent animal.


Haha true true. The beauty is her tag is valid and so is her license. It would be a legal kill and all the upset folks couldn't change that  

I agree with the paying for dearly part, but I'm worth it, duh! Haha I think


----------



## QS34Reaper

TheKingofKings said:


> Closing in on 2000 posts......


Well here is one closer to 2G!!! :wink:


----------



## TheKingofKings

Won't be but a couple months and the shed hunting will begin and this thread could be brought back to life if somone happens to find them.


----------



## BowTechForever

ohiobooners said:


> Can you imagine all the hurt feelings if a 5 foot 1 blonde knocks down the archery world record typical? Lol


My feelings wouldn't be hurt. Getting to see a picture of a new world record typical archery AND mrs ohiobooners? That's a damn good day in my books


----------



## ohiobooners

BowTechForever said:


> My feelings wouldn't be hurt. Getting to see a picture of a new world record typical archery AND mrs ohiobooners? That's a damn good day in my books


Agreed!


----------



## rcloud

QS34Reaper said:


> Well here is one closer to 2G!!! :wink:


One more


----------



## Avid Sportsman

I guess it is safe to say, this deer will make it through the season. Or maybe I spoke to soon, but anyways if he did go through. I wonder if he would grow any in antler size?? It would be hard to believe that deer could get any bigger, but that would be awesome.


----------



## f7 666

Unreal!!!


----------



## Highwaygun

so is he really the walking world record. looks like he might be close but has some junk. not bashing asking a genuine question?


----------



## QS34Reaper

Highwaygun said:


> so is he really the walking world record. looks like he might be close but has some junk. not bashing asking a genuine question?


As close to legit that we the hunting community have seen since Milo took over 20 years ago. No way to know for sure. Def archery wr...maybe all time.


----------



## dubllung4

What do you think will happen to this deer if he makes it another year, add on to the trash?


----------



## Highwaygun

QS34Reaper said:


> As close to legit that we the hunting community have seen since Milo took over 20 years ago. No way to know for sure. Def archery wr...maybe all time.


yeah its a monster for sure! pushing 225" to 230" gross id say but im no expert. its frame looks very similar to hanson buck but hes a 14pt and has longer brows. but has some junk thrown in so its hard to tell. But like you said he is as close as we have ever seen to knocking the king of his throne.


----------



## Highwaygun

dubllung4 said:


> What do you think will happen to this deer if he makes it another year, add on to the trash?


next year he would probably add on enough trash to knock him out of typical contention in my opinion. but i could be wrong who knows.


----------



## QS34Reaper

dubllung4 said:


> What do you think will happen to this deer if he makes it another year, add on to the trash?


Hard to say....but I think so.


----------



## QS34Reaper

Just some horn porn!!


----------



## crank78

Franken deer right there


----------



## BowTechForever

He might have enough trash next year to put him out of ranks. Tough to determine


----------



## floridacrackr

Who knows what will happen between now and February but even if he isnt killed this year he will still go down as "The OG" that took over Archerytalk for one of the greatest threads of all time!


----------



## GTM

Is 195BC hunting him? Back in post 33 he stated he knows where he's at. OP acknowledged that.
Maybe he could update us.


----------



## NCBuckNBass

ohiobooners said:


> Haha true true. The beauty is her tag is valid and so is her license. It would be a legal kill and all the upset folks couldn't change that
> 
> I agree with the paying for dearly part, but I'm worth it, duh! Haha I think


Whatever you do DON'T drag it by the antlers if she kills it!


----------



## archeryninja

ohiobooners said:


> Agreed!


I agree also.


----------



## KYDEER16

I'm just hoping OG will venture across the Ohio and into KY :wink:


----------



## 195B&C

GTM said:


> Is 195BC hunting him? Back in post 33 he stated he knows where he's at. OP acknowledged that.
> Maybe he could update us.


No I'm not hunting him. Me and chasen are just good buds. I will say if he isn't killed this year and is still in the area I'll hopefully find his sheds.


----------



## 195B&C

And I get post #2000 haha


----------



## Flintdiver

Booyah !! 2000 baby !! and 195 takes it over the 2000 mark !


----------



## OHMonsters

I think this is the best year that buck has for scoring as a typical WR. Going into next year he will be a NT from the looks of those kickers forming. As someone already compared, he does have very similar genes to the Amish buck. Yes, I realize the two areas aren't next to each other, but close enough, especially if this big guy has covered 25 miles from where he was this summer. I'm hoping this summer he moves just a little further down the road to my lease!!!


----------



## Fortyneck

#2003 OG Odyssey!!!


----------



## nhns4

Flintdiver said:


> Booyah !! 2000 baby !! and 195 takes it over the 2000 mark !


Wrong


----------



## ironworker172

I can see it now......Lee and Tiffany pay record amount to OP to lease land in hopes of breaking the World Record! Made for tv reality at it's best, sponsorships go through the roof! Really a scary thought but we all know money talks!


----------



## BleedBlue

195B&C said:


> No I'm not hunting him. Me and chasen are just good buds. I will say if he isn't killed this year and is still in the area I'll hopefully find his sheds.


I'm goin with you! haha


----------



## Bowtecher24

ironworker172 said:


> I can see it now......Lee and Tiffany pay record amount to OP to lease land in hopes of breaking the World Record! Made for tv reality at it's best, sponsorships go through the roof! Really a scary thought but we all know money talks!



I am curious to what amount of money they would pay to lease the land from the OP to have a shot a shooting this deer.


----------



## pbuck

ohiobooners said:


> Can you imagine all the hurt feelings if a 5 foot 1 blonde knocks down the archery world record typical? Lol


No disrespect for her but I really think it would be better to let me have that shot. Can you imagine the chapped azzes if a.....wait for it.........NON RESIDENT shot it? Lmao!


----------



## ohiobooners

pbuck said:


> No disrespect for her but I really think it would be better to let me have that shot. Can you imagine the chapped azzes if a.....wait for it.........NON RESIDENT shot it? Lmao!


Pbuck, we live in Wv  haha


----------



## thwackaddict

pbuck said:


> No disrespect for her but I really think it would be better to let me have that shot. Can you imagine the chapped azzes if a.....wait for it.........NON RESIDENT shot it? Lmao!


Blahahahaha!!!


----------



## chaded

pbuck said:


> No disrespect for her but I really think it would be better to let me have that shot. Can you imagine the chapped azzes if a.....wait for it.........NON RESIDENT shot it? Lmao!



I would be so ticked that I would start so many rumors you'd think you was Mitch Rompola and Spook Spann by the time I was done!


----------



## derrinx

This thread is a mess. :behindsof


----------



## pbuck

ohiobooners said:


> Pbuck, we live in Wv  haha


Oh, shoot. DUH, Yep, it would be better if a 5'1" blonde female NON RESIDENT shot it. 

I'm such an idiot. Lol


----------



## rustydog32

just curious what county is this freak in?


----------



## crank78

Not sure but I doubt you get an answer.


----------



## dspell20

corn pile and cold weather could be his down fall


----------



## Bigbuckslayer

pbuck said:


> Oh, shoot. DUH, Yep, it would be better if a 5'1" blonde female NON RESIDENT shot it.
> 
> I'm such an idiot. Lol


This LOL


----------



## pbuck

Bigbuckslayer said:


> This LOL


So, what you agreeing too? The blonde non resident part or the idiot part? Lmao


----------



## Where's Bruce?




----------



## JLorenti

Looks like the new world record.....but it also looks like this will be the last year for him to be,as tho stickers get bigger and make deductions...I hope somebody whacks him with a bow or muzzleloader late season.
Met milo and saw his buck...this buck is every bit of Milo's buck...pretty awesome.


----------



## wvbowhunter.

really looking for a happy ending to this story, keep us posted OP.. im sure his horns are gonna drop fast i dont think he will go past mid january without shedding.. 

thad be a shame if he gets shot as a "big doe" after he's shed.. i know that happends alot in Ohio late season.


----------



## pa.hunter

rustydog32 said:


> just curious what county is this freak in?


if you search his posts he says what county he is in duhhhh


----------



## Bigbuckslayer

I`m going with the The blonde non resident part.

^^^^^^^^^^^ ^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## QS34Reaper

Bump....because the OG might be a giant shot over bait!! :wink:


----------



## Musgrat

I can't imagine the trespassing and spot lighting that might be going on there.


----------



## DV1

pa.hunter said:


> if you search his posts he says what county he is in duhhhh


Actually, you can search his posts from this thread, others' posts, search the facebook page it was posted on, check the "friends", search their previous posts and information, do one or two other resource checks, and figure out just where this "family" farm is...but don't tell anyone. :wink:


----------



## floridacrackr

Musgrat said:


> I can't imagine the trespassing and spot lighting that might be going on there.


The game wardens are probably getting some crazy calls!


----------



## nhns4

floridacrackr said:


> The game wardens are probably getting some crazy calls!


Or trying to kill it themselves


----------



## floridacrackr

Now that would make an interestng headline.


----------



## QS34Reaper

Another bump because this thread is the BOMB!! Anyone layeth the smacketh down to this toad yet? Lol


----------



## ohiobooners

QS34Reaper said:


> Another bump because this thread is the BOMB!! Anyone layeth the smacketh down to this toad yet? Lol


yeah but after I measured him he came in a few inches shy of Milo so I cut the skull cap off and Im making Mrs Ohiobooners a nice antler lamp with it.


----------



## sticknstring33

ohiobooners said:


> yeah but after I measured him he came in a few inches shy of Milo so I cut the skull cap off and Im making Mrs Ohiobooners a nice antler lamp with it.


Would make for a nice set of rattling antlers as well. Be sure to update us when he shows back up at your place - hopefully you still have a few cams out!


----------



## Fruecrue

ohiobooners said:


> yeah but after I measured him he came in a few inches shy of Milo so I cut the skull cap off and Im making Mrs Ohiobooners a nice antler lamp with it.


Send it off to rompola for adjustments.


----------



## Peteyur

ohiobooners said:


> yeah but after I measured him he came in a few inches shy of Milo so I cut the skull cap off and Im making Mrs Ohiobooners a nice antler lamp with it.


What a waste!!!!!!

You could make way more knife handles! Lol


----------



## adudeuknow

drawer pulls are the way to go with this set of antlers


----------



## ohiobooners

haha.....can you imagine


----------



## Chinchgub

Grab an antler to drag it out... SNAP! That would be a face-melter.


----------



## adudeuknow

I about punched a butcher out of instinct when he grabbed a 150 inch buck by the antler to pull it out of my truck....I said I value that buck at 10grand and if you break it you bought it....he grabbed the legs after that.


----------



## nockedup

adudeuknow said:


> I about punched a butcher out of instinct when he grabbed a 150 inch buck by the antler to pull it out of my truck....I said I value that buck at 10grand and if you break it you bought it....he grabbed the legs after that.


Why do you value a 150" deer at $10k?
And you were going to punch him for grabbing the buck in the same fashion 98% of hunters would? 
csb.


----------



## stillern

nockedup said:


> Why do you value a 150" deer at $10k?
> 
> Your 'instincts' make you sound like a douche.


I have a family member with 4 over 150". I think he would gladly sell them all for 40k each:sly: Where do you guys come up with this stuff?


----------



## stillern

adudeuknow said:


> I about punched a butcher out of instinct when he grabbed a 150 inch buck by the antler to pull it out of my truck....I said I value that buck at 10grand and if you break it you bought it....he grabbed the legs after that.


How did you get him out of the woods...helicopter?


----------



## ohiobooners

If 150" bucks are worth 10 grand then I am walking into the boss's office here shortly and telling him to shove it.


----------



## adudeuknow

nockedup said:


> Why do you value a 150" deer at $10k?
> And you were going to punch him for grabbing the buck in the same fashion 98% of hunters would?
> csb.


guess I am in the 2%...have never drug a buck by the antlers and I have killed a fair share. 

just a value I made up on the spot to let him know that if he breaks my antlers I will become unpleasant.


----------



## adudeuknow

stillern said:


> How did you get him out of the woods...helicopter?



nope.....usually a cart or a quad...depending on where I am hunting.


----------



## adudeuknow

ohiobooners said:


> If 150" bucks are worth 10 grand then I am walking into the boss's office here shortly and telling him to shove it.



smartass! lol.....leave my PA deer alone. that's a nice buck for here. not my biggest but it was mainly my way of saying he better not break the rack because I have seen it happen. 210lb dressed weight being pulled by bone seems like a sure thing but it is not.


----------



## nockedup

adudeuknow said:


> guess I am in the 2%...have never drug a buck by the antlers and I have killed a fair share.
> 
> just a value I made up on the spot to let him know that if he breaks my antlers I will become unpleasant.


You were a jerk to the guy and still had him process the deer? 
I'm sure he did his 'best work' on that one. 

Tell me the number of times you have personally seen or heard of antlers breaking from someone grabbing the deer that way? 

You drag your bucks out of the woods by their front legs?


----------



## rlbreakfield

Every buck I have ever killed got drug by their horns. Never seen any body drag a buck any other way.


----------



## adudeuknow

nockedup said:


> You were a jerk to the guy and still had him process the deer?
> I'm sure he did his 'best work' on that one.
> 
> Tell me the number of times you have personally seen or heard of antlers breaking from someone grabbing the deer that way?
> 
> You drag your bucks out of the woods by their front legs?



ive known the guy for 10+ years.....he knew I wasn't going to clobber him and we talk regularly throughout the year....and yes, I have seen it happen 3 times but two were deer that had very blade-like antlers


----------



## adudeuknow

rlbreakfield said:


> Every buck I have ever killed got drug by their horns. Never seen any body drag a buck any other way.


its very easy to drag a buck not using the antlers....especially when you bring a cart to the deer and roll him onto it.


----------



## QS34Reaper

ohiobooners said:


> yeah but after I measured him he came in a few inches shy of Milo so I cut the skull cap off and Im making Mrs Ohiobooners a nice antler lamp with it.


Lmao!!! Merry Christmas Mrs. OB!!!


----------



## ohiobooners

adudeuknow said:


> smartass! lol.....leave my PA deer alone. that's a nice buck for here. not my biggest but it was mainly my way of saying he better not break the rack because I have seen it happen. 210lb dressed weight being pulled by bone seems like a sure thing but it is not.


150 is good anywhere!!!


----------



## 195B&C

ohiobooners said:


> If 150" bucks are worth 10 grand then I am walking into the boss's office here shortly and telling him to shove it.


Haha I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## coatimundi01

fate_flinger said:


> Lol....u are setting that one on a tee but I'm gonna leave it!
> 
> Very true though. Awesome.


Lolol


----------



## adudeuknow

I used to think 10 grand was a lot until I realized it is only paying for 1/5 of my new kitchen!


----------



## archer0545

Could you imagine the size of a buck you could rattle up with those antlers?


----------



## Huntin Hard

adudeuknow said:


> I used to think 10 grand was a lot until I realized it is only paying for 1/5 of my new kitchen!


Yeah it doesn't take long to rack up the money! Seems so much hard work to spend it so damn fast! Lol


----------



## 138104

nockedup said:


> Why do you value a 150" deer at $10k?
> And you were going to punch him for grabbing the buck in the same fashion 98% of hunters would?
> csb.


Nevermind


----------



## crank78

I had some sheds i found that was probably over 200 tried to rattle with them. They were just to dam big, and a guy offered me 1k for them. So they went home with him.


----------



## bsstalker

This thread is CRAZY!! without me looking through it all do any of you know if anyone has posted about getting off the OPs topic LOL!


----------



## bhummer

Wow man, that is awesome!


----------



## adudeuknow

Perry24 said:


> Nevermind



dang...just missed it...lol


----------



## QS34Reaper

bsstalker said:


> This thread is CRAZY!! without me looking through it all do any of you know if anyone has posted about getting off the OPs topic LOL!


I think this thread just about covered EVERYTHING!! Lol


----------



## ironworker172

adudeuknow said:


> I used to think 10 grand was a lot until I realized it is only paying for 1/5 of my new kitchen!


Well I thought we covered everything in this thread but the kitchen sink...........I guess now we got that covered too.


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

DV1 said:


> Actually, you can search his posts from this thread, others' posts, search the facebook page it was posted on, check the "friends", search their previous posts and information, do one or two other resource checks, and figure out just where this "family" farm is...but don't tell anyone. :wink:


Haha funny ! Too bad we live 2 hours from the farm


----------



## whitetailbowman

Hey Chasen, any updates on the OG!


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

Still on the trail cam (middle of the night)


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

There still huntin him


----------



## whitetailbowman

Great to know he's still hanging around you guys still have a shot!


----------



## HOYTMAN37

Chasenwhitetail said:


> Still on the trail cam (middle of the night)


 Hopefully cold weather will get him on his feet during the day so someone can slock him.


----------



## QS34Reaper

HOYTMAN37 said:


> Hopefully cold weather will get him on his feet during the day so someone can slock him.


You are watching too much Tim Wells......slocked'em!! Lol!!!


----------



## nelliott

QS34Reaper said:


> You are watching too much Tim Wells......slocked'em!! Lol!!!


After you choot em'


----------



## klumbo

Chasenwhitetail said:


> Haha funny ! Too bad we live 2 hours from the farm


Lol this must be a reindeer then


----------



## floridacrackr

klumbo said:


> Lol this must be a reindeer then


Somewhere in these 80 plus pages there is a pic with his nose glowing red so who knows?


----------



## dspell20

Chasen please tell me someone put a corn pile out. Cold and Corn we bring this stud down.


----------



## crank78

I think a spotlight is probably only thing other than a late doe that will bring him down now.


----------



## JBudz

Highwaygun said:


> next year he would probably add on enough trash to knock him out of typical contention in my opinion. but i could be wrong who knows.


Their is always a good chance he is at his prime right now, and he rack could start to drop off from here on out.


----------



## Junglekat

I said it several times.From the beginning,a 2013-2014 escalade,first time hunter,or sheds his horns domestic dogs down him ,mother nature could take him out after he has shed.More mature bucks go like this than hunting.Think about it he was not a button buck last year.Would love to know how many people was after him.Pretty much nocturnal anyway.Slightest hint of pressure and you may as well buy a lottery ticket.I wish those after him best of luck.


----------



## QS34Reaper

nelliott said:


> After you choot em'


Lol!!! Troy Landry is da king!!!


----------



## HOYTMAN37

QS34Reaper said:


> You are watching too much Tim Wells......slocked'em!! Lol!!!


 Ha, Ya, I'm kind of a fan of his. I sometimes run around saying slock just for fun. Its kinda fun to say,,,,,,slock. lol


----------



## nogg

crank78 said:


> I think a spotlight is probably only thing other than a late doe that will bring him down now.


Oh Man, don't say thatukey:you know..the spotlight part


----------



## whitetailbowman

Bump.....outta respect for the OG!


----------



## QS34Reaper

HOYTMAN37 said:


> Ha, Ya, I'm kind of a fan of his. I sometimes run around saying slock just for fun. Its kinda fun to say,,,,,,slock. lol


I am a Tim Wells can too. Dude is a beast with a bow. He can truly say nothing safe when he is around. Killing animals with knives, spears and blowguns.....he is a certified killa......slok'en'em!! Lol


----------



## QS34Reaper

whitetailbowman said:


> Bump.....outta respect for the OG!


I second this motion!! All in favor say I.......


----------



## JSI KODIAK

I,i,i,


----------



## derrinx

is this thread dying?!?!?!


----------



## Bowhunter163

derrinx said:


> is this thread dying?!?!?!


Never !!!!!!!


----------



## ohiobooners

This deers size has been what has made him so hunted but also saved his life to this point. Everyone and their brother wants to shoot him but everyone is also terrified of running him out of town.
If this were a 150 buck the deer drives would have pushed the land and waited on the other side to mow him down. Folks know if they do this and he isn't shot then he is leaving town. Im sure the folks on
the OP's farm treated him with white gloves not wanting to run him off. I know a lot of folks understand the magnitude of this deer due to 80+ pages but we really are seeing a deer for the ages. Is he the new typical WR? I don't know. He's up there. I 100% believe he would take the #1 P&Y spot if harvested that way. If we never see him hit the dirt its still an honor to see such a monstrosity.


----------



## derrinx

This just in: I can confirm it's the new world record. Based on my 0 experience.


----------



## nhns4

ohiobooners said:


> This deers size has been what has made him so hunted but also saved his life to this point. Everyone and their brother wants to shoot him but everyone is also terrified of running him out of town.
> If this were a 150 buck the deer drives would have pushed the land and waited on the other side to mow him down. Folks know if they do this and he isn't shot then he is leaving town. Im sure the folks on
> the OP's farm treated him with white gloves not wanting to run him off. I know a lot of folks understand the magnitude of this deer due to 80+ pages but we really are seeing a deer for the ages. Is he the new typical WR? I don't know. He's up there. I 100% believe he would take the #1 P&Y spot if harvested that way. If we never see him hit the dirt its still an honor to see such a monstrosity.


So what your saying is he is hanging in one of your barns. And your not saying a word until you let its drying period end and smoke all the records. Lol


----------



## Scotty C

derrinx said:


> is this thread dying?!?!?!


It should die.... Its nothing but the same regurgitated stuff now. He's a huge buck... Hes still alive.. Somebody kill him and this thread will be interesting again.


----------



## ohiobooners

nhns4 said:


> So what your saying is he is hanging in one of your barns. And your not saying a word until you let its drying period end and smoke all the records. Lol


I wish


----------



## whitetailbowman

ohiobooners said:


> This deers size has been what has made him so hunted but also saved his life to this point. Everyone and their brother wants to shoot him but everyone is also terrified of running him out of town.
> If this were a 150 buck the deer drives would have pushed the land and waited on the other side to mow him down. Folks know if they do this and he isn't shot then he is leaving town. Im sure the folks on
> the OP's farm treated him with white gloves not wanting to run him off. I know a lot of folks understand the magnitude of this deer due to 80+ pages but we really are seeing a deer for the ages. Is he the new typical WR? I don't know. He's up there. I 100% believe he would take the #1 P&Y spot if harvested that way. If we never see him hit the dirt its still an honor to see such a monstrosity.


Agree 100% the OP's farm was his sanctuary thru gun season, no doubt saved his life. He's a shoe in to overthrow the Johnson buck if taken with a bow, I think he's going to gross in the mid 230's typical. The Damery buck from Illinios grossed 231 typical and OG looks bigger than him in just about everyway! I feel privileged to have seen the pictures of such a giant, truly a once in a lifetime animal.


----------



## fredbearcasey

Well I am off on my winter break from college and I still have a buck tag so I would be happy to come the deer for ya


----------



## wwfsmd

fredbearcasey said:


> Well I am off on my winter break from college and ... I would be happy to come the deer for ya


experimenting college kids. gross.


----------



## Fortyneck




----------



## miller1buc

WVohioFAN said:


> Thank the ODNR on behalf of all of us NR hunters. See ya next Nov.


x2.


----------



## CheeseBurgerTed

wwfsmd said:


> experimenting college kids. gross.



:sign10:


----------



## atwanamaker

wwfsmd said:


> experimenting college kids. gross.


Hahaha


----------



## darkwoods

Scotty C said:


> It should die.... Its nothing but the same regurgitated stuff now. He's a huge buck... Hes still alive.. Somebody kill him and this thread will be interesting again.


Yup. Some of these guys are weirding me out how much they are on this thread.


----------



## huntdrut

ruts long over, gun season is over, late season is here..........time to shoot him off a bait pile.


----------



## QS34Reaper

huntdrut said:


> ruts long over, gun season is over, late season is here..........time to shoot him off a bait pile.


Oh man, could you imagine the outrage?? Could you just see the headline?

*New Archery World Record Typical shot over Big Nuts Rack Fotifying Apricot Green Bean Mineral Coat Crush*

Horrifying!!!!!! 

:icon_1_lol:


Tht would get more ppl butt hurt than if Mrs. Ohiobooners killed it!! :wink:


----------



## bill_collector

Look what I found on page 6!


----------



## berdarien

I mean that thing is a beautiful deer. Awesome rack but I don't think he will make the world record. Just to much trash. Next year if he survives he will probably hit the NT category. I think it's only a subtraction of 18 inches that pushes it there. That deer isn't to far from that now.


----------



## mathews goat

bill_collector said:


> Look what I found on page 6!


what did you find on page 6?


----------



## adudeuknow

QS34Reaper said:


> Oh man, could you imagine the outrage?? Could you just see the headline?
> 
> *New Archery World Record Typical shot over Big Nuts Rack Fotifying Apricot Green Bean Mineral Coat Crush*
> 
> Horrifying!!!!!!
> 
> :icon_1_lol:
> 
> 
> Tht would get more ppl butt hurt than if Mrs. Ohiobooners killed it!! :wink:



even if i didn't shoot him off of a bait pile I would go and place a giant pile of something that is made by a company with tons of money! you would make millions from advertising and endorsements.


----------



## gtsum2

^^^^. Isn't that the truth?!


----------



## stillern

Man this slowed down...still like 1.5 months of hunting left in Ohio right?!?!


----------



## Big Country

stillern said:


> Man this slowed down...still like 1.5 months of hunting left in Ohio right?!?!


The thread slowed down, but I bet the boys at ground zero are still in hot pursuit. :wink:


----------



## QS34Reaper

stillern said:


> Man this slowed down...still like 1.5 months of hunting left in Ohio right?!?!


I think you are right. Late archery season.


----------



## dspell20

I feel like this thread is just a dream. I still can't imagine hunting a giant like this. I lose my mind over 140 inch deer in Pennsylvania lets keep this dream going. I hope someone gets him before he sheds his horns


----------



## Big Country

dspell20 said:


> *I feel like this thread is just a dream*. I still can't imagine hunting a giant like this. I lose my mind over 140 inch deer in Pennsylvania lets keep this dream going. I hope someone gets him before he sheds his horns


It would be more like a nightmare for me if I had access to the land this buck was on. I would have long since stopped going to work, and would not return until the buck was dead, or the season was over.


----------



## Chasin Tail

Any recent updates? Seen him anymore?

I know I'd be out there chasing him every day but man that would have to get frustrating after months of hunting non top to no prevail. But looking at those pictures and knowing he's still there somewhere would keep me going.

Hang in there OP. You have any idea where he could be? I wanna see this thing dead.


----------



## buckman2591

I think I've seen this deer on a friends Facebook page. Anyway good luck sealing the deal


----------



## ohiobucks

QS34Reaper said:


> Oh man, could you imagine the outrage?? Could you just see the headline?
> 
> *New Archery World Record Typical shot over Big Nuts Rack Fotifying Apricot Green Bean Mineral Coat Crush*
> 
> Horrifying!!!!!!
> 
> :icon_1_lol:
> 
> 
> Tht would get more ppl butt hurt than if Mrs. Ohiobooners killed it!! :wink:


Does that stuff really work? Where can I get me some?


----------



## itallushrt

Has this pen raised deer been killed yet?


----------



## QS34Reaper

ohiobucks said:


> Does that stuff really work? Where can I get me some?


All the pros claim it does.....they swear by it. Rumor has it it is grown by Santas elves in greenhouses in the North Pole. I hear I you check the malls around this time of year and flip the elf at the picture with Santa station a 20 he will turn you on to how you can get some. I don't go to the mall....but if you do pls let me know the results.


----------



## ohiobooners

itallushrt said:


> Has this pen raised deer been killed yet?


No this wild free range deer has not been killed yet.


----------



## ChasingCoyotes

If someone does not kill him before he looses his antlers this year....I sure hope they find his sheds......they will be worth a couple bucks too ya know!!! I'd buy a cape and mount them if I found the sheds.


----------



## itallushrt

ohiobooners said:


> No this wild free range deer has not been killed yet.


Why not? Figured he'd be easy to find in the small enclosure he is in.


----------



## stillern

ChasingCoyotes said:


> If someone does not kill him before he looses his antlers this year....I sure hope they find his sheds......they will be worth a couple bucks too ya know!!! I'd buy a cape and mount them if I found the sheds.


Why?


----------



## ohiobooners

itallushrt said:


> Why not? Figured he'd be easy to find in the small enclosure he is in.


Guess you figured wrong


----------



## JSI KODIAK

ohiobooners said:


> Guess you figured wrong


----------



## itallushrt

ohiobooners said:


> Guess you figured wrong


You should try harder.


----------



## ohiobooners

itallushrt said:


> You should try harder.


Naw


----------



## bsites9

itallushrt said:


> Why not? Figured he'd be easy to find in the small enclosure he is in.


are you being serious?


----------



## robampton

bsites9 said:


> are you being serious?


Its gotta be the biggest pen ever considering the deer was seen many miles apart.


----------



## itallushrt

bsites9 said:


> are you being serious?


dead $erious


----------



## JSI KODIAK

itallushrt said:


> dead $erious


You need to read more of this thread! lol


----------



## KSQ2

itallushrt said:


> dead $erious


Pot meet spoon... lol


----------



## bsites9

KSQ2 said:


> Pot meet spoon... lol


that's what I was thinking at first. But then he continued it further with OHbooners and it seemed like he was serious.


----------



## ohiobooners

The deer is free range. He's not in a pen. The OP is a deer hunter, not a scam artist.


----------



## itallushrt

There are pics out there of this deer behind a fence.


----------



## Bigbuckslayer

itallushrt said:


> There are pics out there of this deer behind a fence.


Let's see them


----------



## ohiobooners

Bigbuckslayer said:


> Let's see them


Yep, lets see em


----------



## redneckromeo

Behind a fence and enclosed inside a fence are two different things. I'm sure that buck has encountered a fence or two in his life and perhaps was even filmed by somebody on the opposite side.


----------



## itallushrt

Here he is. Same face.


----------



## GTM

Doesn't look like same deer at all.


----------



## itallushrt

GTM said:


> Doesn't look like same deer at all.


Prove it.


----------



## sway415

itallushrt said:


> Prove it.


He can prove that it isn't the same deer just about as good as you can prove it is... Terrible picture to use a "proof"


----------



## siowabowhunter

you are seriously nuts to even put a picture like this on the internet if it is real, which I am assuming it is, This is probably a world record deer if taken with a bow


----------



## Michigandr

itallushrt said:


> Here he is. Same face.


I'll prove it. The buck in that pic isn't even the category as far as size goes. He has his ears back and the pic is from the back, making him look much bigger than he really is.


----------



## itallushrt

siowabowhunter said:


> you are seriously nuts to even put a picture like this on the internet if it is real, which I am assuming it is, This is probably a world record deer if taken with a bow


They said the SCI scoring method won't allow it to be put in any record books.


----------



## itallushrt

Michigandr said:


> I'll prove it. The buck in that pic isn't even the category as far as size goes. He has his ears back and the pic is from the back, making him look much bigger than he really is.


Your proof is what is commonly known as an opinion.


----------



## attackone

itallushrt said:


> Your proof is what is commonly known as an opinion.


why are you trying to stir the pot on this, any one can see that those two deer are different


----------



## Mohican

You are gonna convince a lot of people with that shot that it is the same deer.


----------



## bsites9

There's one in every bunch. Someone who hates on every body else, because they're the type to think that life has taken a dump on them at every turn...so they take it out on other people constantly.


----------



## panick

attackone said:


> why are you trying to stir the pot on this, any one can see that those two deer are different


No kidding,get a life.


----------



## swilk

itallushrt said:


> Your proof is what is commonly known as an opinion.


And your opinion is quickly becoming what is commonly known as worthless .....


----------



## bj99robinson

Well.... he may have a point, they both do appear to be brown and have antlers. It must be the same deer!:thumbs_do


----------



## itallushrt

Clearly the same deer. Why are you all having such a difficult time seeing that?


----------



## fate_flinger

Y'all done been feeelayed.


----------



## BCU_Archer

itallushrt said:


> Clearly the same deer. Why are you all having such a difficult time seeing that?


These guys obviously cannot detect sarcasm. That or they have never encountered a dry sense of humor


----------



## PY Bucks

itallushrt said:


> clearly the same deer. Why are you all having such a difficult time seeing that?


lmao.


----------



## WNYArrowSlinger

itallushrt said:


> Here he is. Same face.


I must be blind because I don't see a face in that pic 



itallushrt said:


> Prove it.


I think you need to prove it more then a deer with large antlers facing the opposite way...


----------



## ohiobooners

He is obviously :boink:

I took the bait at first too, haha


----------



## JSI KODIAK

ohiobooners said:


> He is obviously :boink:
> 
> I took the bait at first too, haha


We jabbed sticks in the Merry Christmas thread. lol


----------



## ohiobooners

I see that lol


----------



## itallushrt

Y'all too easy. 99% of the folks on this and every forum are wound tight as a drum and ready to explode at a moments notice. 

My thoughts on the Xmas thread were not a rouse though.


----------



## archer0545

itallushrt said:


> Y'all too easy. 99% of the folks on this and every forum are wound tight as a drum and ready to explode at a moments notice.
> 
> My thoughts on the Xmas thread were not a rouse though.


Youre just being a douche to be a douche. Congrats!


----------



## itallushrt

archer0545 said:


> Youre just being a douche to be a douche. Congrats!


You must fall into the wound tight ready to explode category. Congrats as well for falling into the I'm an interwebs tough guy name caller category. Either way you win, hero.

On a side note. I checked out your totally rad guide service. Why does your boat have a Japanese rising sun type image painted on it when the fish you are pursuing originated in China and mainland Asia?


----------



## darkwoods

itallushrt said:


> Clearly the same deer. Why are you all having such a difficult time seeing that?


I don't think people realize your joking...you are joking right? Lol Otherwise you may be just dumb?


----------



## KYDEER16

He's trollin hard


----------



## sway415

Hahaaa... wow. Definitely took the bait as well. Luckily I do have a sense of humor and am more upset that I fell for it than I am that @itallushrt started it! Touche!


----------



## TheKingofKings

Got a few deer here in WV already dropping antlers...if nothing comes up with the deer being killed I hope someone finds the sheds and posts up the pics and scores.


----------



## Cannonball08

Maybe its been said on this thread before, but if this deer traveled that many miles from farm to farm and probably not in a direct line. How many other people have this buck on their trail cam?? He had to pass by at least a few on his relocation!


----------



## QS34Reaper

I know of one other guy for sure. He claims the photos are his and it is definitely the same buck and not ANY of the pics the OP posted. I am sure there are more pics that people are not so eager to share.


----------



## Cannonball08

I figured there had to be more out there! Its great the OP shared a potential WR with AT, but I know I wouldn't of. Heck I don't share 140 inch buck pics with strangers LOL


----------



## zmelcher123

I bet there are a boatload of other hunters with trailcam pics of this buck that wish this thread never got started HAHA!


----------



## Cannonball08

zmelcher123 said:


> I bet there are a boatload of other hunters with trailcam pics of this buck that wish this thread never got started HAHA!


I bet your right!! How many do you think creep in on this post without saying a word!


----------



## archer0545

itallushrt said:


> You must fall into the wound tight ready to explode category. Congrats as well for falling into the I'm an interwebs tough guy name caller category. Either way you win, hero.
> 
> On a side note. I checked out your totally rad guide service. Why does your boat have a Japanese rising sun type image painted on it when the fish you are pursuing originated in China and mainland Asia?


Congrats on your ability to assess my entire personality by one post on a forum where I simply stated the obvious. Your pseudo intellectual online personality coupled with your ability to use google are astounding.....did you have to take classes? 

And the logo on my boat is there because I like the way it looks. I can give you a complete dissertation on the origin of the Silver carp and it's infestation into US waterways if you want....without having to google it.

Trolls....lmao


----------



## archer0545

Now back to the OG!


----------



## ChasingCoyotes

stillern said:


> Why?


Why not!! Do you have something better to do with them? 
I mean I guess you could hang them in the attic or cut them down to size for antlers to rattle with. 
I guess you could also give them to your dog for a chewy or make a back scratcher out of one. Might even be handy around the shop for something to pry with.
Maybe it's just me but I'd like to see the sheds mounted on a deer like they have at Cabelas.....you know like the 20 "Hole in the Horn" bucks they have It would get as close as possible to what the real deer would have looked like wearing them. 
Maybe you would donate them to the local State Police as tire spikes for those high speed chases. That's your call if you find them do with them what you please. I just didn't think my idea of mounting or selling them was that abnormal.


----------



## tackscall

ChasingCoyotes said:


> Why not!! Do you have something better to do with them?
> I mean I guess you could hang them in the attic or cut them down to size for antlers to rattle with.
> I guess you could also give them to your dog for a chewy or make a back scratcher out of one. Might even be handy around the shop for something to pry with.
> Maybe it's just me but I'd like to see the sheds mounted on a deer like they have at Cabelas.....you know like the 20 "Hole in the Horn" bucks they have It would get as close as possible to what the real deer would have looked like wearing them.
> Maybe you would donate them to the local State Police as tire spikes for those high speed chases. That's your call if you find them do with them what you please. I just didn't think my idea of mounting or selling them was that abnormal.


Two words: Sasquatch combs


----------



## ChasingCoyotes

tackscall said:


> Two words: Sasquatch combs


Lol...that would work too!!!


----------



## BuckTeeth

I heard Spook Spahn just moved in next door to the OP.


----------



## Hunterrich

seen this buck all over facebook saying it was photoshopped


----------



## buckjunkey

And I am sure that the guys that have pictures, and are hunting this deer are very glad of that. LOL


----------



## Junglekat

OL SPOOK would have already killed this monster.I'am not saying there would not be a few courtroom appearances over it.He would get it done.


----------



## Fortyneck

Junglekat said:


> OL SPOOK would have already killed this monster.I'am not saying there would not be a few courtroom appearances over it.He would get it done.


You do have a point

He probably would have just poisoned his water source, and then staged the hunt. :teeth:


----------



## TylerBerryhill

Times are way taller than the milo Hanson buck!!!! Great deer and good luck!!!


----------



## Bearcat39

I obviously am very late on this thread, but I was told about this thread from my brother. I hate to burst the bubble but my brother had received the first two pictures on this thread on November 13th, in which the picture did not show any date on it. If you check out the date of those pictures on here it is november 22nd. so someone around here is really yanking on someones chain. Quite funny to me that some people need to get that kind of attention to maybe make themselves think they are someone. I'm not sure why they would feel the need for that. Go ahead and give me all the crap your going to give me but I know for a fact that this thread is now all Bull....


----------



## Buxndiverdux

minges39 said:


> I obviously am very late on this thread, but I was told about this thread from my brother. I hate to burst the bubble but my brother had received the first two pictures on this thread on November 13th, in which the picture did not show any date on it. If you check out the date of those pictures on here it is november 22nd. so someone around here is really yanking on someones chain. Quite funny to me that some people need to get that kind of attention to maybe make themselves think they are someone. I'm not sure why they would feel the need for that. Go ahead and give me all the crap your going to give me but I know for a fact that this thread is now all Bull....


Spook Spann tried to lease the ground you are hunting this buck on..... right??


----------



## floridacrackr

minges39 said:


> I obviously am very late on this thread, but I was told about this thread from my brother. I hate to burst the bubble but my brother had received the first two pictures on this thread on November 13th, in which the picture did not show any date on it. If you check out the date of those pictures on here it is november 22nd. so someone around here is really yanking on someones chain. Quite funny to me that some people need to get that kind of attention to maybe make themselves think they are someone. I'm not sure why they would feel the need for that. Go ahead and give me all the crap your going to give me but I know for a fact that this thread is now all Bull....


:moviecorn 

This should be interesting.


----------



## Bearcat39

I would like to re-neg on this. It was november 23rd not the 13th. I re-checked with him. Huge mistake by me. Let the thread continue as it has been. So go ahead and give me much more crap than you would on the first one......:embara:


----------



## NCBuckNBass

well that was awkard


----------



## nomansland

minges39 said:


> I would like to re-neg on this. It was november 23rd not the 13th. I re-checked with him. Huge mistake by me. Let the thread continue as it has been. So go ahead and give me much more crap than you would on the first one......:embara:


Lol


----------



## Roo223

Mistakes like those make you feel like big a** huh don't worry about everybody has to feel like that every now and then


----------



## Bearcat39

Really big a**. very sorry about that. I guess I will learn to make sure my facts are right before i pop off.


----------



## Mr. Man

You sounded so convincing, though.


----------



## Fruecrue

NCBuckNBass said:


> well that was awkard


Yup, but entertaining.


----------



## redneckromeo

So if this buck finds his way back to his summer range next year can we expect any trail cam pics or photos from the spotting scope ohiobooners? I'd love to see this guy next year in velvet.


----------



## ohiobooners

redneckromeo said:


> So if this buck finds his way back to his summer range next year can we expect any trail cam pics or photos from the spotting scope ohiobooners? I'd love to see this guy next year in velvet.


I have already been challenged to show pics on Facebook lol. I do believe if I catch sight of this buck again it will be between me and the man in the moon. Haha


----------



## redneckromeo

ohiobooners said:


> I have already been challenged to show pics on Facebook lol. I do believe if I catch sight of this buck again it will be between me and the man in the moon. Haha


I don't blame ya. If ya do get some pics of him in velvet though and he is ever killed I'd love to see them!


----------



## ironworker172

minges39 said:


> I obviously am very late on this thread, but I was told about this thread from my brother. I hate to burst the bubble but my brother had received the first two pictures on this thread on November 13th, in which the picture did not show any date on it. If you check out the date of those pictures on here it is november 22nd. so someone around here is really yanking on someones chain. Quite funny to me that some people need to get that kind of attention to maybe make themselves think they are someone. I'm not sure why they would feel the need for that. Go ahead and give me all the crap your going to give me but I know for a fact that this thread is now all Bull....


This thread has been through a number of twists and turns and I was ready to get the :happy1: then you went and recanted on me. But hey, at least you were ready for the chit to be thrown your way. It takes a man to admit when he's wrong, at least you did man up so we'll take it easy on ya. :whip2:


----------



## Fortyneck

minges39 said:


> I obviously am very late on this thread, but I was told about this thread from my brother. I hate to burst the bubble but my brother had received the first two pictures on this thread on November 13th, in which the picture did not show any date on it. If you check out the date of those pictures on here it is november 22nd. so someone around here is really yanking on someones chain. Quite funny to me that some people need to get that kind of attention to maybe make themselves think they are someone. I'm not sure why they would feel the need for that. Go ahead and give me all the crap your going to give me but I know for a fact that this thread is now all Bull....





minges39 said:


> I would like to re-neg on this. It was november 23rd not the 13th. I re-checked with him. Huge mistake by me. Let the thread continue as it has been. So go ahead and give me much more crap than you would on the first one......:embara:


Your first and second posts... Classic!

Definitely worth the wait

Might even spark off an new AT verb. Pulling a *Mingie*

1.) To your friend when confronted by an angry land owner:

"Hey dude, I thought you said we were allowed to hunt here?!?!?"

"Sorry bro, I was pulling a *Mingie*" 

2.) To your friend as you're getting your face stomped for hitting on someone else's girl

"Hey bro, I thought you said she didn't have a boyfriend?!?!!?"

"Sorry dude, I was pulling a *Mingie*"

3.) To your boss after you lose all the company's money on a bad investment

"My buddy said it was a sure thing... I guess it was just a *Mingie...*


----------



## whitetailbowman

Looks like the OG has done what giant deer do best.....vanish! Amazing!


----------



## Fortyneck

whitetailbowman said:


> Looks like the OG has done what giant deer do best.....vanish! Amazing!


Yep!


----------



## james1551

I had these pictures sent to me from a friend that went to a outfitter in s ohio that's the 2 picks the outfitter showed him said the deer was on the farm they were hunting


----------



## Alpha Burnt

james1551 said:


> I had these pictures sent to me from a friend that went to a outfitter in s ohio that's the 2 picks the outfitter showed him said the deer was on the farm they were hunting


I think several people have claimed this one, outfitters in OH seem pretty ruthless based on some reads on here of late.


----------



## walle1

james1551 said:


> I had these pictures sent to me from a friend that went to a outfitter in s ohio that's the 2 picks the outfitter showed him said the deer was on the farm they were hunting


With the popularity of this buck I don’t know how anyone could get away with posting the pics as on “their property”. I would think it would not be good for their credibility.


----------



## FoodPlotter1

Who was the outfitter?

There are a few in the area.


----------



## vhram

Wow!!!!!!


----------



## itallushrt

archer0545 said:


> And the logo on my boat is there because I like the way it looks. I can give you a complete dissertation on the origin of the Silver carp and it's infestation into US waterways if you want....without having to google it.
> 
> Trolls....lmao


We are all waiting on the edge of our seat to be amazed by your knowledge of the illustrious silver carp. Please proceed...with or without assistance from google.


----------



## bwhnter4life

ohiobooners said:


> I have already been challenged to show pics on Facebook lol. I do believe if I catch sight of this buck again it will be between me and the man in the moon. Haha


Funny you should say that....Im currently in route.....


----------



## Alpha Burnt

This would make a nice Christmas gift! Any OH bowhunters going after him in the morning?


----------



## whitetailbowman

Any recent news? Anyone laid eyes on him lately?


----------



## berdarien

What if he drops early and someone tags him as a doe??? :darkbeer:


----------



## dspell20

With those genetics being passed around there would be no Doe hunting this year period!


----------



## ironworker172

dspell20 said:


> With those genetics being passed around there would be no Doe hunting this year period!


That would be the wise thing to do - unfortunately there are too many guys who don't think that far into the future.


----------



## electricg2

Any news?


----------



## Mike318

news?


----------



## chaded

Muzzleloader starts next week. Probably get shot then after losing his antlers.


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

He's gone off our farm. Brother seen him several miles away one morning on his way to work Broad daylight beside a house feeding


----------



## J.Mc.

Chasenwhitetail said:


> He's gone off our farm. Brother seen him several miles away one morning on his way to work Broad daylight beside a house feeding


Damn...


----------



## Alpha Burnt

Chasenwhitetail said:


> He's gone off our farm. Brother seen him several miles away one morning on his way to work Broad daylight beside a house feeding


Thanks for the update, did his preferred food source run out or do you think opportunity to breed made him move on? By several miles, do you mean 10 or more? Curious about big buck movements are my motivations for asking


----------



## NYmountain man

I know one thing next year I will be somewhere in Ohio! ;-)


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

Prolly 5 miles and no there are plenty food sources...beans turnips standing corn Corn pile it's all there. He got bumped I believe from our farm and all the other farms around also He's headin north lol way north!


----------



## Grifter

Thanks for the update. It's amazing how many miles this buck has traveled and I would love to know what he's encountered along the way.


----------



## Gasfish26

Grifter said:


> Thanks for the update. It's amazing how many miles this buck has traveled and I would love to know what he's encountered along the way.


Put some big antlers on and a deer skin and go find out... Lol


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

I'm not worried about it. He may come back but if he don't we have a pile of shooters to be back next year...


----------



## SamPotter

Chasenwhitetail said:


> Prolly 5 miles and no there are plenty food sources...beans turnips standing corn Corn pile it's all there. He got bumped I believe from our farm and all the other farms around also He's headin north lol *way north*!


In the back of a pickup?


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

On hoof brotha


----------



## Tracker12

Sure hope someone doesn't shoot him as a deer. Looking forward to seeing him next year


----------



## SamPotter

Chasenwhitetail said:


> On hoof brotha


This deer really covers some ground. My bet is that if no one intercepts him he will end up back in the general area of where ohiobooners saw him this summer.


----------



## Tracker12

Meant 2 say doe


----------



## ohiobooners

SamPotter said:


> This deer really covers some ground. My bet is that if no one intercepts him he will end up back in the general area of where ohiobooners saw him this summer.


:set1_applaud:


----------



## mikehess51

Chasenwhitetail said:


> I'm not worried about it. He may come back but if he don't we have a pile of shooters to be back next year...


Yeah man. I'd say you'll be ok!! Great deer and best of luck with them!


----------



## bwhnter4life

ohiobooners said:


> :set1_applaud:



I bet  Hope you get a crack as well.....


----------



## whitetailbowman

If he does make it back to OB's place I bet we won't hear a peep about it until he puts him down haha!


----------



## Alpha Burnt

Guarantee he wont be passed if he grows a whole lot more junk and doesnt measure up as nice as he would have this year either!


----------



## sticknstring33

Chasenwhitetail said:


> He's gone off our farm. Brother seen him several miles away one morning on his way to work Broad daylight beside a house feeding


Did he try and get permission to hunt? Or at least offer to help keep the bird feeder full and get those sheds!


----------



## JSI KODIAK

whitetailbowman said:


> If he does make it back to OB's place I bet we won't hear a peep about it until* she* puts him down with *pink arrows* haha!


I had to fix it for ya.


----------



## ohiobooners

JSI KODIAK said:


> I had to fix it for ya.


haha.....fine by me


----------



## PY Bucks

So OB. Does 5 miles put him back in your lap?


----------



## ohiobooners

PY Bucks said:


> So OB. Does 5 miles put him back in your lap?


Nope. He'd need to change directions and go further


----------



## ohiobucks

I've got pictures of 2 bucks that dropped halves within the past week...hope this fella doesn't get mistaken for a mega-giant man doe during ml/late archery.


----------



## Bigbuckslayer

ohiobucks said:


> I've got pictures of 2 bucks that dropped halves within the past week...hope this fella doesn't get mistaken for a mega-giant man doe during ml/late archery.


That would be a MEGA BAD


----------



## PY Bucks

ohiobooners said:


> Nope. He'd need to change directions and go further


That sucks.


----------



## ROSSMAN2

The deer in the first post has been claimed by allot of people. I've seen 3 different buddies who all claim that is there deer on there trail camera. I asked each of them if the posted it on AT and they said what is that. Its all over Facebook in our area to, its funny how a big deer like that gets claimed by so many different Hunters. Good luck to whoever has it on camera it is a true giant.


----------



## drew10483

had him this morning at 60 yards from my lock on and im hunting the swamps of louisiana. im only comfy at 59 yards.


----------



## Jack The Ripper

ohiobucks said:


> I've got pictures of 2 bucks that dropped halves within the past week...hope this fella doesn't get mistaken for a mega-giant man doe during ml/late archery.


I'm ready. Bring on the shed hunting.


----------



## JBudz

Has anyone been able to get a good enough look to age him?


----------



## zick

drew10483 said:


> had him this morning at 60 yards from my lock on and im hunting the swamps of louisiana. im only comfy at 59 yards.


That's funny there.


----------



## mvestal30

Saw this guy on book of face again lastnight. He is behind a fence apparently. Or so a few people say. HEY I read it on the internet it must be true. 

Booners just wondering if you could share the mileage this ole boy has at this point. He has to run out of gas at some point. I understand you don't want to give any locations away. I'm just curious.


----------



## SamPotter

mvestal30 said:


> Saw this guy on book of face again lastnight. He is behind a fence apparently. Or so a few people say. HEY I read it on the internet it must be true.
> 
> Booners just wondering if you could share the mileage this ole boy has at this point. He has to run out of gas at some point. I understand you don't want to give any locations away. I'm just curious.


In the big woods it isn't uncommon to track a buck more than 10 miles in a day.


----------



## ohiobooners

mvestal30 said:


> Saw this guy on book of face again lastnight. He is behind a fence apparently. Or so a few people say. HEY I read it on the internet it must be true.
> 
> Booners just wondering if you could share the mileage this ole boy has at this point. He has to run out of gas at some point. I understand you don't want to give any locations away. I'm just curious.


Isnt it funny that the folks that say he's behind a fence somewhere seem to keep saying that but they never seem to go to said fence and get some additional pics for us all to see. 

The deer has traveled 15+ miles but I won't tell in what direction haha


----------



## G20

SamPotter said:


> In the big woods it isn't uncommon to track a buck more than 10 miles in a day.


Try Rage next time..50-100 yds max


----------



## WVohioFAN

Saw him cross the road in front of me in North Central WV this morning.


----------



## Bigbuckslayer

G20 said:


> Try Rage next time..50-100 yds max


Yep then you can start a thread about how you made this perfect shot and can`t find your deer.


----------



## 1Badboy

It would be an un-holy travesty if that buck got shot after he shed ...unreal !


----------



## bsstalker

This whole thread is a bust. Deer have a home range, they don't go that far. Yall have been lead on....


----------



## bsstalker

ITs all just to try and cover up HIS(the bucks)home spot, quite understandably though


----------



## ohiobooners

And how far is "that far" because I don't believe the exact distance was ever mentioned.


----------



## bsstalker

Ive seen monster caliber deer, then just vanish all together the next year. Not killed, no sheds and not seen alive. Sure im not the only one.


----------



## bsstalker

ohiobooners said:


> And how far is "that far" because I don't believe the exact distance was ever mentioned.


By your measure of 15+ miles wouldn't be nothing to the buck if he roamed a 4X4 mi section on land. 15 miles as the crow flies is not "as the buck runs". The buck grew up in a "core" area, he will always go backl there


----------



## ohiobooners

bsstalker said:


> By your measure of 15+ miles wouldn't be nothing to the buck if he roamed a 4X4 mi section on land. 15 miles as the crow flies is not "as the buck runs". The buck grew up in a "core" area, he will always go backl there


I don't disagree he might return to a core area. I think he will but no one was mislead, this buck traveled longer than I would have ever expected.


----------



## bsstalker

Yes, you are right OB! They don't get THAT big by being dumb. Crazy though he has went that far w just one trail cam owner and not being shot at, unless I missed something--haven't read EVERY post lol


----------



## ohiobooners

bsstalker said:


> Yes, you are right OB! They don't get THAT big by being dumb. Crazy though he has went that far w just one trail cam owner and not being shot at, unless I missed something--haven't read EVERY post lol


Check FB, he's been seen from Boston to LA. Haha


----------



## bsstalker

Been seeing that the Big 'Uns are shedded already this year. Surely he has!? You do any shed hunting OB?


----------



## ohiobooners

bsstalker said:


> Been seeing that the Big 'Uns are shedded already this year. Surely he has!? You do any shed hunting OB?


Yeah I usually start around mid Feb but you're right, I've seen several dropping already. Might have to start earlier!


----------



## zmax hunter

bsstalker...did you see the 238 killed in central ks...gun hunter...200+ typ with 0ver 40" of abnormals...


----------



## hunterhewi

Zmax that 238 was a stud! My buddy i work with of whom i think you know sent me the pic. Absolute STUD deer


----------



## yellodog

1Badboy said:


> It would be an un-holy travesty if that buck got shot after he shed ...unreal !


can't eat the horns, iv'e heard.


----------



## nyhunt79

yellodog said:


> can't eat the horns, iv'e heard.


You can stir the stew with them though


----------



## PY Bucks

yellodog said:


> can't eat the horns, iv'e heard.


Tell that to the mice and squirrels.


----------



## panick

Chasenwhitetail said:


> He's gone off our farm. Brother seen him several miles away one morning on his way to work Broad daylight beside a house feeding


That's funny,because early in this thread I stated he probably lived in someones back yard and ate out of there bird feeder.You should try to get permission the shed hunt that property.


----------



## ironworker172

this THREAD is DEAD until somebody finds his SHED.


----------



## bigwt2

ironworker172 said:


> this THREAD is DEAD until somebody finds his SHED.


What are the chances someone will post pics IF they are found. I don't think I would show anybody if I came across them, at least not until he was dead.


----------



## PY Bucks

Any more updates?


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

He shed that's all I know


----------



## Bowtecher24

Time to go find them, Good luck!


----------



## Buxndiverdux

Chasenwhitetail said:


> He shed that's all I know


How big of a crime would it be if he is mistaken for a doe in the late season??? I hope not.


----------



## kiaelite

Chasenwhitetail said:


> He shed that's all I know


I'll bite.......How is it that you "know"?


----------



## ironworker172

Chasenwhitetail said:


> He shed that's all I know


Something tells me that's not all you know. PM me some measurements.........it will be our little secret.


----------



## HUNTorFISH

Chasenwhitetail said:


> He shed that's all I know


Do you know who found the shed or sheds or is it a rumor so far?


----------



## PY Bucks

Chasenwhitetail said:


> He shed that's all I know


Interesting. Atleast now this thread has a chance at 100 pages.


----------



## klumbo

How many people plan on trying to get a new lease next yr in southern Ohio to hunt this deer next yr


----------



## dspell20

No doe hunting in southern Ohio for the rest of the season!


----------



## Ohbowhunter815

Chasenwhitetail said:


> He shed that's all I know





ironworker172 said:


> Something tells me that's not all you know. PM me some measurements.........it will be our little secret.


Now he wants to be secretive, I would've suggested that 92 pages ago. LOL


----------



## Iceman130

I buck on Facebook yesterday that looked scary similar to this one. Unsure of where it was killed. And it could be a hoax for all I know


----------



## ohioshooter68

Iceman130 said:


> I buck on Facebook yesterday that looked scary similar to this one. Unsure of where it was killed. And it could be a hoax for all I know


You're seriously going to post this without the pic? Come on mannnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## ohiobooners

I think the buck on facebook was the big Illinois buck with the downward turned main beam. These two bucks were confused for one another for a little while.


----------



## Iceman130

Ohio booners, it very well could be. I just saw the pic yesterday and thought it looked like him! 

Ohio shooters, I will tonight, I'm on my phone and can't figure out how to post it


----------



## drop_tine




----------



## Roo223

drop_tine said:


>


Not the same deer but it is a giant


----------



## ohiobooners

drop_tine said:


>


Dangit!!! I passed that mere fawn to let him grow and someone shot him!!!


pshhhhh yeah right. That is indeed a biggun! Congrats to that hunter, whoever he/she is.


----------



## snoman4

drop_tine said:


>


Holy smokes that is a giant of a whitetail. Congrats to the lucky hunter that killed him.


----------



## bardman

Look out Milo Hansen.

That thing is a giant


----------



## str_8_shot

Is that a soccer field in the background?


----------



## inline6power

Not the same as the ops buck but that's a giant


----------



## inline6power

This is the picture I thought you guys were talking about


----------



## Roo223

So I'll be the first to ask what's he score? He's gotta be over 200 right.


----------



## 195B&C

Wow that's a giant!! Any info on him??


----------



## kiaelite

Roo223 said:


> So I'll be the first to ask what's he score? He's gotta be over 200 right.


I come up with 203 not counting the G5 on the right side or any of the abnormal kickers. Anyone else have any thoughts?

edit: Gross score of course


----------



## whitetailbowman

drop_tine said:


>


WOW!! Score and state?


----------



## Chinchgub

Soccer field! Dang. This whole time I thought it was "hunt hear cornfield"!


----------



## SamPotter

drop_tine said:


>


Wow- what a buck. Where, when?


----------



## SamPotter

So, if the OP's buck has already shed and if someone finds those antlers, will they say anything?


----------



## SamPotter

inline6power said:


> This is the picture I thought you guys were talking about


What was the follow up on this buck? I remember the kill pic floating around the internet, but there were never any details.


----------



## inline6power

SamPotter said:


> What was the follow up on this buck? I remember the kill pic floating around the internet, but there were never any details.


I am trying to find out myself. Whitetail overload on Facebook is who posted the pic and that's where I pulled it


----------



## Daniel75

drop_tine said:


>


:jaw:

I got cold chills seeing that buck, un-freaking-real. His brow tines are stupid long....


----------



## ironworker172

kiaelite said:


> I come up with 203 not counting the G5 on the right side or any of the abnormal kickers. Anyone else have any thoughts?
> 
> edit: Gross score of course


I'm seeing mid 190's


----------



## QS34Reaper

inline6power said:


> This is the picture I thought you guys were talking about


I need the kill pic of this buck if anyone has it handy!!


----------



## inline6power

QS34Reaper said:


> I need the kill pic of this buck if anyone has it handy!!


found it. i believe this is the same deer. 

http://www.fieldandstream.com/blogs...2013/12/rut-winds-down-big-buck-action-cranks


----------



## QS34Reaper

inline6power said:


> found it. i believe this is the same deer.
> 
> http://www.fieldandstream.com/blogs...2013/12/rut-winds-down-big-buck-action-cranks


That is it!! Thank you much!!


----------



## inline6power

No problem


----------



## Buxndiverdux

str_8_shot said:


> Is that a soccer field in the background?


I thought the same thing when I saw the fence in the background.


----------



## bigwt2

bump


----------



## BP1992

SamPotter said:


> So, if the OP's buck has already shed and if someone finds those antlers, will they say anything?


Doesn't look like it. The OP have obviously seen them.


----------



## f7 666

Those brow tines are unreal!!


----------



## blacktailslayer

What a crazy huge buck!


----------



## PY Bucks

Pics and score of sheds!


----------



## PY Bucks

PY Bucks said:


> Pics and score of sheds!


Hello???


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

No pics man I didn't find em


----------



## BP1992

Chasenwhitetail said:


> No pics man I didn't find em


Well what's the story then?


----------



## PY Bucks

BP1992 said:


> Well what's the story then?


Ya. Spit it out.:teeth:


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

Just know they wAs found don't know the details havnt been home in two months


----------



## Pope & Young 24

Hmm I do believe I'd crap my pants if I found a 100" shed! I'd probably have a heart attack if I found the pair!!!


----------



## Roo223

Chasenwhitetail said:


> Just know they wAs found don't know the details havnt been home in two months


Keep us posted and the thread alive


----------



## ohioshooter68

Chasenwhitetail said:


> Just know they wAs found don't know the details havnt been home in two months


Come on man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You expect us to believe just because you haven't been home nobody has provided any intel or pictures to you of these things?

I'm just dying to see what they score!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

Sorry guys person that found them is no relation to me and from what I hear there keepin it Low key. No pics or nuttin so who knows


----------



## Buxndiverdux

Chasenwhitetail said:


> Sorry guys person that found them is no relation to me and from what I hear there keepin it Low key. No pics or nuttin so who knows


In all honesty, and in no disrespect to you because I have enjoyed this thread, it is probably a good idea to keep the whereabouts of the bucks area quiet. The people that are resourceful enough to locate you and any other information could/will lease up any and all available ground in his core area or known travel routes. People will spend stupid money chasing a buck like that. 

I hope you get him and get to keep the places you hunt as well. Good luck in September.


----------



## robampton

Chasenwhitetail said:


> Sorry guys person that found them is no relation to me and from what I hear there keepin it Low key. No pics or nuttin so who knows


Just be on the lookout for a guy with a large brown stain on the back of his pants, then you will know who found them.


----------



## SamPotter

I saw these pictures on Shed Heads fb page. Not the same buck but similar to the OP's. Pen raised though.


----------



## Iowaguy365

did u end up killing this giant?!


----------



## smitty_d_09

Idk about ya'll, but if I had trail cam pics or sheds from this deer I wouldn't be telling a soul. Pictures and sheds would come out once I knew for certain that exact deer was dead (whether it's in my hands or not).


----------



## Alpha Burnt

Chasenwhitetail said:


> Just know they wAs found don't know the details havnt been home in two months


Please, Please, Please, put the tape to them and let us know what they amassed.


----------



## Highwaygun

Come on someone who knows someone post pics of the sheds


----------



## mathews_rage

Highwaygun said:


> Come on someone who knows someone post pics of the sheds


I don't see the person that finds these sheds will say a word since this buck's location has practically been given away.


----------



## PY Bucks

mathews_rage said:


> I don't see the person that finds these sheds will say a word since this buck's location has practically been given away.


So. Who cares then.


----------



## Fortyneck

Limmmmmmmpin' towards 100 pages...


----------



## hedp

Wow.


----------



## hatchettjack

Ohio booners will eventually get him!


----------



## Highwaygun

mathews_rage said:


> I don't see the person that finds these sheds will say a word since this buck's location has practically been given away.


No one that's finds a rack of this caliber can keep it secret forever. They will slip up and text a pic then it will be on Facebook then to AT you mark my words. No secrets anymore with all the social media and technology.


----------



## K&K

LOL nice to see this still alive


----------



## 07commander

Highwaygun said:


> No one that's finds a rack of this caliber can keep it secret forever. They will slip up and text a pic then it will be on Facebook then to AT you mark my words. No secrets anymore with all the social media and technology.


I don't know. Around here nobody puts up pics of anything until the deer is down. But on the other hand, since they were foolish and posted up the original pic, your probably right.


----------



## PY Bucks

The buck is not a secret anyway. How is posting a pic of the sheds and a score going to give away its location?


----------



## ohiobooners

hatchettjack said:


> Ohio booners will eventually get him!


I like the way you think, buddy. haha


----------



## Roo223

ohiobooners said:


> I like the way you think, buddy. haha


Do you think you'll see this giant again


----------



## Chance

:greenwithenvy:Holy Freaking Smoke.


----------



## ohiobooners

Roo223 said:


> Do you think you'll see this giant again


I have no idea. I would obviously hope so. He is a deer that travels. A lot of deer cover a lot of ground but he REALLY gets up and goes. It would be great for him to show up again this summer but I know he is just as likely to end up somewhere else.


----------



## Roo223

ohiobooners said:


> I have no idea. I would obviously hope so. He is a deer that travels. A lot of deer cover a lot of ground but he REALLY gets up and goes. It would be great for him to show up again this summer but I know he is just as likely to end up somewhere else.[/QUO


----------



## Roo223

Good luck I'd like to see somebody with some kinda history with this deer kill him.


----------



## ohiobooners

Roo223 said:


> Good luck I'd like to see somebody with some kinda history with this deer kill him.


Thank you Sir. I have never really been the kind of guy to hunt one deer. I don't have names for them or anything like that. I just go out to kill a mature deer and if I have a history with him then that's a bonus. I do pass younger bucks but if a big mature buck comes by before this deer he would probably get an arrow. That being said, I wouldn't mind if it was this one, haha.


----------



## whitetailbowman

So any word on the sheds?


----------



## medicsnoke

This story is going to be documented in full at Trophy Pursuit.com in coming months


----------



## Craig17356

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Would love to see that on my trail camera.


----------



## PLB

What a Slob!!!!


----------



## Field Ready

I love the comments of people seeing the pics of this deer for the 1st time!!


----------



## chaded

Lol.


----------



## bamatide15

Fortyneck said:


> Limmmmmmmpin' towards 100 pages...


I'll help out..


----------



## bsites9

This thread got too long....what, if anything, ever happened with this deer?


----------



## redneckromeo

Ohiobooners got him tied back up where he originally came from except this time he made sure the knot was tight!


----------



## yellodog

bsites9 said:


> This thread got too long....what, if anything, ever happened with this deer?


his horns fell off.


----------



## bjmostel

bsites9 said:


> This thread got too long....what, if anything, ever happened with this deer?


Shot for a doe in late muzzleloader after he had already shed.


----------



## thwacker

medicsnoke said:


> This story is going to be documented in full at Trophy Pursuit.com in coming months


"in full"...............know something lol


----------



## King's Justice

bjmostel said:


> Shot for a doe in late muzzleloader after he had already shed.


are you serious?? That SUCKS


----------



## BP1992

King's Justice said:


> are you serious?? That SUCKS


^^This guy will believe anything.


----------



## Jack The Ripper

medicsnoke said:


> This story is going to be documented in full at Trophy Pursuit.com in coming months


Just what it needed!


----------



## QS34Reaper

BP1992 said:


> ^^This guy will believe anything.


:icon_1_lol:


----------



## Fortyneck

bamatide15 said:


> I'll help out..


:darkbeer:


yellodog said:


> his horns fell off.


:nod:


bjmostel said:


> Shot for a doe in late muzzleloader after he had already shed.


Already digested and just a chooglin on down to New Orleans...


----------



## Chasin Tail

Cliffs?


----------



## chaded

King's Justice said:


> are you serious?? That SUCKS


Got hit by a car actually.


----------



## benkharr

trucker3573 said:


> Only 10% chance any of this is even true.
> 
> Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


50% of the game is half mental


----------



## Babyk

Rigged


----------



## tiner64

chaded said:


> Got hit by a car actually.


are you serious?? That SUCKS


----------



## ohiobooners

trucker3573 said:


> Only 10% chance any of this is even true.
> 
> Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


I like a gamble


----------



## King's Justice

BP1992 said:


> ^^This guy will believe anything.


This guy will shoot YOU for a doe


----------



## ohiobooners

Listen guys, if you search back through literally almost every post I have ever done on this site you will find that I am a pretty respectful and upbeat kind of guy. That train of thought continues to become harder and harder around this negatively laced place. Let me explain why this deer's recent exposure is not a bad thing at all.

First and foremost the deer is very much real. There are is no fence surrounding this animal and he is not a pet of any kind. The OP and myself don't have just this current years pics, but we have years past as well. The rumor mill that he is fabricated or photo shopped are comical since we posses video of the deer.

Now lets get to the reality of this animal. He is just that. He is a living breathing animal. He will die someday. That might be by a collision with a car. It may be from old age. This deer could possibly catch EHD. He might walk by my tree stand at 20 yards or he could fall to a youth hunter 2 miles away. We don't know how but we know it will happen. That is the only certain in this whole story. If he dies an unknown death then he will be lost to the ages and from time to time people will wonder whatever happened to one of the biggest typicals to ever live. Its not such a sad fate when you think about it. If he avoids me and every other hunter out there then he deserves to go peacefully and undisturbed. The reality is still existent though, he is just a deer. We are enthralled with his size and rarity but he is a mere animal. I kept the deer a secret for the better part of two years. When his mug showed up on the internet sure I was surprised but bummed. We all love to see big deer. The OP shared something very special with us because he thought we would enjoy it. I commend him for that. He was unselfish with a deer I was greedy with. I hid him for my own gain and to keep him from other ppls watchful eye. The OP knew ppl would appreciate him and shared him with the world. 

The reality is that his location is still hidden and not where ppl believe it to be. All the attention kind of brought a lot of ppl together with the anticipation of seeing a trophy shot with someone behind him. We watched and followed the thread and hoped. Is that so bad? Is it bad to show the world a DEER and have ppl root for someone? Sure there are tons of negative ppl, hell they're still posting on this thread. Who cares? Ppl warn of the attention and ppl moving in on the deer. That doesn't affect 99.9% of the ppl on this site or in the world because they weren't going to have the opportunity to physically chase this animal anyways so why care? Now, through the OP's exposure, everyone got a chance to follow along. I personally learned a lesson from the OP's generosity. Share with your fellow hunters, even at the expense of costing yourself a potential trophy. In the end the folks I have met by being associated with this deer will surly out live the animal itself. I would rather have that than a big rack and a few more dollars in my pocket.

In conclusion, yes I have decided to document the pursuit for this deer this year. I think its an incredible experience to walk the woods knowing he is in there somewhere and I hope my fellow hunters can enjoy that too. If you think its foolish and cutting my own throat then I beg to differ. We can agree to disagree. He is a deer. I repeat, a deer. I don't want to make money off him dead or alive. I have had my opportunity to make money off of deer and it is just not my thing. I don't want attention for myself, yet for the opportunity for the ppl who will appreciate it to get to see this wonderful rarity. I hope he shows back up. I hope he is bigger than ever and I hope I film someone I love putting an arrow thru his heart.


----------



## redneckromeo

Your gonna let me shoot him and film it??!!? *tear*


Oh.... You meant mrs ohiobooners.... dang and I thought we bonded over our bear conversation! Lol.


----------



## ohiobooners

redneckromeo said:


> Your gonna let me shoot him and film it??!!? *tear*
> 
> 
> Oh.... You meant mrs ohiobooners.... dang and I thought we bonded over our bear conversation! Lol.


Hahaha, I would be thrilled for ANYONE but it might mean a little more if she did it. lol


----------



## cgoehl125

It'd be an honor to to you follow him this year. Good luck 

Sent from my HTCONE


----------



## buckjunkey

You are a good man ohiobooners! Keep up the good work son.


----------



## ohiobooners

cgoehl125 said:


> It'd be an honor to to you follow him this year. Good luck
> 
> Sent from my HTCONE


Thank you Sir


----------



## ohiobooners

buckjunkey said:


> You are a good man ohiobooners! Keep up the good work son.


I appreciate it


----------



## redneckromeo

Lol well I hope she does. Ever since I introduced my wife to hunting its switched my focus from getting myself on the biggest deer to getting her on it and in a way it's made my hunting more enjoyable knowing I'm playing a part in another persons success. We don't have kids and I'm doubtful we ever will so its kind of my chance to pass along my knowledge like a dad typically does with a son or daughter. I'm grateful to have somebody that's interested enough in what I love so much to want to take part in it. You and I are both very lucky to have a significant other like that! I look forward to getting to come along for the ride in a small way on the quest for this deer so I'm glad you and the OP are both willing to document and share it with the rest of us!


----------



## air rn

Your a "good egg" Ohiobooners! Nothing more to add!


----------



## ohiobooners

redneckromeo said:


> Lol well I hope she does. Ever since I introduced my wife to hunting its switched my focus from getting myself on the biggest deer to getting her on it and in a way it's made my hunting more enjoyable knowing I'm playing a part in another persons success. We don't have kids and I'm doubtful we ever will so its kind of my chance to pass along my knowledge like a dad typically does with a son or daughter. I'm grateful to have somebody that's interested enough in what I love so much to want to take part in it. You and I are both very lucky to have a significant other like that! I look forward to getting to come along for the ride in a small way on the quest for this deer so I'm glad you and the OP are both willing to document and share it with the rest of us!


Thank you Sir. I learned a lesson in all of this. I learned I was being greedy with something that wasn't mine to own. God has blessed me with a few decent bucks over the years and I am grateful. Maybe its time to stop with the obsession and think about a bigger picture. I'll always head to the woods with a bow but in the last few years I have approached it different. Im looking for memories these days. I used to look for bragging rights. Sure I wanted to be humble and the bragging rights were to myself that I could accomplish it but I don't see it that way anymore. If Mrs OB were to send a pink arrow thru the lungs of this deer it would be something we would remember for the rest of our days. If it is Joe Bob down the street then he will have that memory to cherish forever. I don't want my selfishness to rob ANYONE of something that precious.


----------



## buckjunkey

Welcome to the selflessness stage of your life ohiobooners. If you hold this to be true, nothing will be more rewarding! And I mean nothing.

With age comes wisdom. For most of us anyway. LOL


----------



## Bowtecher24

Looking forward to following the pursuit ...


----------



## ohiobooners

buckjunkey said:


> Welcome to the selflessness stage of your life ohiobooners. If you hold this to be true, nothing will be more rewarding! And I mean nothing.
> 
> With age comes wisdom. For most of us anyway. LOL


Haha. Ive never been a real greedy person but I know what you mean 100%. Big Bucks were the hardest to let go of! lol


----------



## BP1992

King's Justice said:


> This guy will shoot YOU for a doe


What???


----------



## BP1992

ohiobooners said:


> Haha. Ive never been a real greedy person but I know what you mean 100%. Big Bucks were the hardest to let go of! lol


Big bucks can make even the most sharing person greedy! You said you've seen this buck in years past. How many years have you been watching him and how much would you say he has grown from year to year? Just curious how old he might be.


----------



## ohiobooners

BP1992 said:


> Big bucks can make even the most sharing person greedy! You said you've seen this buck in years past. How many years have you been watching him and how much would you say he has grown from year to year? Just curious how old he might be.


BP he is, to the best of my knowledge, a 5 year old deer at this point. I hid him for 2 years. He walked below my stand on Oct 17th 2012 a few days after I had burned my tag on my droptine buck. I would say from 2012 to 2013 he has added 25-30 inches and some trash.


----------



## BP1992

ohiobooners said:


> BP he is, to the best of my knowledge, a 5 year old deer at this point. I hid him for 2 years. He walked below my stand on Oct 17th 2012 a few days after I had burned my tag on my droptine buck. I would say from 2012 to 2013 he has added 25-30 inches and some trash.


Thanks man. I bet that is tough to watch a deer close to 200" right under you and there is nothing you can do but watch!


----------



## bjmostel

King's Justice said:


> are you serious?? That SUCKS


No actually he was hit by an Amish buggey and they sawed the antlers up for knife handles.


----------



## dottrz

Elite fanboy said:


> Word yo.....


He's still a cryin' douchbag.


----------



## ohiobooners

BP1992 said:


> Thanks man. I bet that is tough to watch a deer close to 200" right under you and there is nothing you can do but watch!


It pains me to this day BUT it turned out to a blessing because of what he became.


----------



## benkharr

ohiobooners said:


> BP he is, to the best of my knowledge, a 5 year old deer at this point. I hid him for 2 years. He walked below my stand on Oct 17th 2012 a few days after I had burned my tag on my droptine buck. I would say from 2012 to 2013 he has added 25-30 inches and some trash.


I would have knight mares and cold sweats about that day!


----------



## Bigbuckslayer

ohiobooners said:


> Listen guys, if you search back through literally almost every post I have ever done on this site you will find that I am a pretty respectful and upbeat kind of guy. That train of thought continues to become harder and harder around this negatively laced place. Let me explain why this deer's recent exposure is not a bad thing at all.
> 
> First and foremost the deer is very much real. There are is no fence surrounding this animal and he is not a pet of any kind. The OP and myself don't have just this current years pics, but we have years past as well. The rumor mill that he is fabricated or photo shopped are comical since we posses video of the deer.
> 
> Now lets get to the reality of this animal. He is just that. He is a living breathing animal. He will die someday. That might be by a collision with a car. It may be from old age. This deer could possibly catch EHD. He might walk by my tree stand at 20 yards or he could fall to a youth hunter 2 miles away. We don't know how but we know it will happen. That is the only certain in this whole story. If he dies an unknown death then he will be lost to the ages and from time to time people will wonder whatever happened to one of the biggest typicals to ever live. Its not such a sad fate when you think about it. If he avoids me and every other hunter out there then he deserves to go peacefully and undisturbed. The reality is still existent though, he is just a deer. We are enthralled with his size and rarity but he is a mere animal. I kept the deer a secret for the better part of two years. When his mug showed up on the internet sure I was surprised but bummed. We all love to see big deer. The OP shared something very special with us because he thought we would enjoy it. I commend him for that. He was unselfish with a deer I was greedy with. I hid him for my own gain and to keep him from other ppls watchful eye. The OP knew ppl would appreciate him and shared him with the world.
> 
> The reality is that his location is still hidden and not where ppl believe it to be. All the attention kind of brought a lot of ppl together with the anticipation of seeing a trophy shot with someone behind him. We watched and followed the thread and hoped. Is that so bad? Is it bad to show the world a DEER and have ppl root for someone? Sure there are tons of negative ppl, hell they're still posting on this thread. Who cares? Ppl warn of the attention and ppl moving in on the deer. That doesn't affect 99.9% of the ppl on this site or in the world because they weren't going to have the opportunity to physically chase this animal anyways so why care? Now, through the OP's exposure, everyone got a chance to follow along. I personally learned a lesson from the OP's generosity. Share with your fellow hunters, even at the expense of costing yourself a potential trophy. In the end the folks I have met by being associated with this deer will surly out live the animal itself. I would rather have that than a big rack and a few more dollars in my pocket.
> 
> In conclusion, yes I have decided to document the pursuit for this deer this year. I think its an incredible experience to walk the woods knowing he is in there somewhere and I hope my fellow hunters can enjoy that too. If you think its foolish and cutting my own throat then I beg to differ. We can agree to disagree. He is a deer. I repeat, a deer. I don't want to make money off him dead or alive. I have had my opportunity to make money off of deer and it is just not my thing. I don't want attention for myself, yet for the opportunity for the ppl who will appreciate it to get to see this wonderful rarity. I hope he shows back up. I hope he is bigger than ever and I hope I film someone I love putting an arrow thru his heart.


I don`t blame you for keeping him a secret I would have taken it to the grave, that is unless I killed him then well PICTURE CRAZY


----------



## Cannonball08

ohiobooners said:


> Listen guys, if you search back through literally almost every post I have ever done on this site you will find that I am a pretty respectful and upbeat kind of guy. That train of thought continues to become harder and harder around this negatively laced place. Let me explain why this deer's recent exposure is not a bad thing at all.
> 
> First and foremost the deer is very much real. There are is no fence surrounding this animal and he is not a pet of any kind. The OP and myself don't have just this current years pics, but we have years past as well. The rumor mill that he is fabricated or photo shopped are comical since we posses video of the deer.
> 
> Now lets get to the reality of this animal. He is just that. He is a living breathing animal. He will die someday. That might be by a collision with a car. It may be from old age. This deer could possibly catch EHD. He might walk by my tree stand at 20 yards or he could fall to a youth hunter 2 miles away. We don't know how but we know it will happen. That is the only certain in this whole story. If he dies an unknown death then he will be lost to the ages and from time to time people will wonder whatever happened to one of the biggest typicals to ever live. Its not such a sad fate when you think about it. If he avoids me and every other hunter out there then he deserves to go peacefully and undisturbed. The reality is still existent though, he is just a deer. We are enthralled with his size and rarity but he is a mere animal. I kept the deer a secret for the better part of two years. When his mug showed up on the internet sure I was surprised but bummed. We all love to see big deer. The OP shared something very special with us because he thought we would enjoy it. I commend him for that. He was unselfish with a deer I was greedy with. I hid him for my own gain and to keep him from other ppls watchful eye. The OP knew ppl would appreciate him and shared him with the world.
> 
> The reality is that his location is still hidden and not where ppl believe it to be. All the attention kind of brought a lot of ppl together with the anticipation of seeing a trophy shot with someone behind him. We watched and followed the thread and hoped. Is that so bad? Is it bad to show the world a DEER and have ppl root for someone? Sure there are tons of negative ppl, hell they're still posting on this thread. Who cares? Ppl warn of the attention and ppl moving in on the deer. That doesn't affect 99.9% of the ppl on this site or in the world because they weren't going to have the opportunity to physically chase this animal anyways so why care? Now, through the OP's exposure, everyone got a chance to follow along. I personally learned a lesson from the OP's generosity. Share with your fellow hunters, even at the expense of costing yourself a potential trophy. In the end the folks I have met by being associated with this deer will surly out live the animal itself. I would rather have that than a big rack and a few more dollars in my pocket.
> 
> In conclusion, yes I have decided to document the pursuit for this deer this year. I think its an incredible experience to walk the woods knowing he is in there somewhere and I hope my fellow hunters can enjoy that too. If you think its foolish and cutting my own throat then I beg to differ. We can agree to disagree. He is a deer. I repeat, a deer. I don't want to make money off him dead or alive. I have had my opportunity to make money off of deer and it is just not my thing. I don't want attention for myself, yet for the opportunity for the ppl who will appreciate it to get to see this wonderful rarity. I hope he shows back up. I hope he is bigger than ever and I hope I film someone I love putting an arrow thru his heart.



Very Classy man, you see the light! You are one of the lucky ones. Good luck and looking forward to your story.


----------



## Jack The Ripper

ohiobooners said:


> Thank you Sir. I learned a lesson in all of this. I learned I was being greedy with something that wasn't mine to own. God has blessed me with a few decent bucks over the years and I am grateful. Maybe its time to stop with the obsession and think about a bigger picture. I'll always head to the woods with a bow but in the last few years I have approached it different. Im looking for memories these days. I used to look for bragging rights. Sure I wanted to be humble and the bragging rights were to myself that I could accomplish it but I don't see it that way anymore. If Mrs OB were to send a pink arrow thru the lungs of this deer it would be something we would remember for the rest of our days. If it is Joe Bob down the street then he will have that memory to cherish forever. I don't want my selfishness to rob ANYONE of something that precious.


This is what drugs do to you kids :wink:


----------



## rut hunt

ohiobooners said:


> BP he is, to the best of my knowledge, a 5 year old deer at this point. I hid him for 2 years. He walked below my stand on Oct 17th 2012 a few days after I had burned my tag on my droptine buck. I would say from 2012 to 2013 he has added 25-30 inches and some trash.


 sad truth is more than a few ppl would have shot him that day without a tag and hid him from the world


----------



## yellodog

ohiobooners said:


> In conclusion, yes I have decided to document the pursuit for this deer this year. I think its an incredible experience to walk the woods knowing he is in there somewhere and I hope my fellow hunters can enjoy that too. If you think its foolish and cutting my own throat then I beg to differ. We can agree to disagree. He is a deer. I repeat, a deer. I don't want to make money off him dead or alive. I have had my opportunity to make money off of deer and it is just not my thing. I don't want attention for myself, yet for the opportunity for the ppl who will appreciate it to get to see this wonderful rarity. I hope he shows back up. I hope he is bigger than ever and I hope I film someone I love putting an arrow thru his heart.


truely ob, good luck to you, but i'll be pulling for that buck. some great mysteries don't need to be solved, and to me this is one of those. i know you'll savor the pursuit, regardless of the outcome.


----------



## ohiobooners

yellodog said:


> truely ob, good luck to you, but i'll be pulling for that buck. some great mysteries don't need to be solved, and to me this is one of those. i know you'll savor the pursuit, regardless of the outcome.


There's a part of me that's pulling for him as well. I take no insult in your comment. If the whole pursuit ends in failure it won't be a disappointment


----------



## S.F. steve

i'm looking forward to this thread picking up steam this fall. personally i wouldn't post until the deer was tagged if i had the privledge of hunting him. good luck to those who have the opprutunity.


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

ohiobooners said:


> Listen guys, if you search back through literally almost every post I have ever done on this site you will find that I am a pretty respectful and upbeat kind of guy. That train of thought continues to become harder and harder around this negatively laced place. Let me explain why this deer's recent exposure is not a bad thing at all.
> 
> First and foremost the deer is very much real. There are is no fence surrounding this animal and he is not a pet of any kind. The OP and myself don't have just this current years pics, but we have years past as well. The rumor mill that he is fabricated or photo shopped are comical since we posses video of the deer.
> 
> Now lets get to the reality of this animal. He is just that. He is a living breathing animal. He will die someday. That might be by a collision with a car. It may be from old age. This deer could possibly catch EHD. He might walk by my tree stand at 20 yards or he could fall to a youth hunter 2 miles away. We don't know how but we know it will happen. That is the only certain in this whole story. If he dies an unknown death then he will be lost to the ages and from time to time people will wonder whatever happened to one of the biggest typicals to ever live. Its not such a sad fate when you think about it. If he avoids me and every other hunter out there then he deserves to go peacefully and undisturbed. The reality is still existent though, he is just a deer. We are enthralled with his size and rarity but he is a mere animal. I kept the deer a secret for the better part of two years. When his mug showed up on the internet sure I was surprised but bummed. We all love to see big deer. The OP shared something very special with us because he thought we would enjoy it. I commend him for that. He was unselfish with a deer I was greedy with. I hid him for my own gain and to keep him from other ppls watchful eye. The OP knew ppl would appreciate him and shared him with the world.
> 
> The reality is that his location is still hidden and not where ppl believe it to be. All the attention kind of brought a lot of ppl together with the anticipation of seeing a trophy shot with someone behind him. We watched and followed the thread and hoped. Is that so bad? Is it bad to show the world a DEER and have ppl root for someone? Sure there are tons of negative ppl, hell they're still posting on this thread. Who cares? Ppl warn of the attention and ppl moving in on the deer. That doesn't affect 99.9% of the ppl on this site or in the world because they weren't going to have the opportunity to physically chase this animal anyways so why care? Now, through the OP's exposure, everyone got a chance to follow along. I personally learned a lesson from the OP's generosity. Share with your fellow hunters, even at the expense of costing yourself a potential trophy. In the end the folks I have met by being associated with this deer will surly out live the animal itself. I would rather have that than a big rack and a few more dollars in my pocket.
> 
> In conclusion, yes I have decided to document the pursuit for this deer this year. I think its an incredible experience to walk the woods knowing he is in there somewhere and I hope my fellow hunters can enjoy that too. If you think its foolish and cutting my own throat then I beg to differ. We can agree to disagree. He is a deer. I repeat, a deer. I don't want to make money off him dead or alive. I have had my opportunity to make money off of deer and it is just not my thing. I don't want attention for myself, yet for the opportunity for the ppl who will appreciate it to get to see this wonderful rarity. I hope he shows back up. I hope he is bigger than ever and I hope I film someone I love putting an arrow thru his heart.


Well said man! 👌


----------



## Bowtech-87

Good luck to you guys ob! I cant wait for September now. Lol I bet it was a site to behold when he walked under your tree.


----------



## reelaffair

ohiobooners said:


> Listen guys, if you search back through literally almost every post I have ever done on this site you will find that I am a pretty respectful and upbeat kind of guy. That train of thought continues to become harder and harder around this negatively laced place. Let me explain why this deer's recent exposure is not a bad thing at all.
> 
> First and foremost the deer is very much real. There are is no fence surrounding this animal and he is not a pet of any kind. The OP and myself don't have just this current years pics, but we have years past as well. The rumor mill that he is fabricated or photo shopped are comical since we posses video of the deer.
> 
> Now lets get to the reality of this animal. He is just that. He is a living breathing animal. He will die someday. That might be by a collision with a car. It may be from old age. This deer could possibly catch EHD. He might walk by my tree stand at 20 yards or he could fall to a youth hunter 2 miles away. We don't know how but we know it will happen. That is the only certain in this whole story. If he dies an unknown death then he will be lost to the ages and from time to time people will wonder whatever happened to one of the biggest typicals to ever live. Its not such a sad fate when you think about it. If he avoids me and every other hunter out there then he deserves to go peacefully and undisturbed. The reality is still existent though, he is just a deer. We are enthralled with his size and rarity but he is a mere animal. I kept the deer a secret for the better part of two years. When his mug showed up on the internet sure I was surprised but bummed. We all love to see big deer. The OP shared something very special with us because he thought we would enjoy it. I commend him for that. He was unselfish with a deer I was greedy with. I hid him for my own gain and to keep him from other ppls watchful eye. The OP knew ppl would appreciate him and shared him with the world.
> 
> The reality is that his location is still hidden and not where ppl believe it to be. All the attention kind of brought a lot of ppl together with the anticipation of seeing a trophy shot with someone behind him. We watched and followed the thread and hoped. Is that so bad? Is it bad to show the world a DEER and have ppl root for someone? Sure there are tons of negative ppl, hell they're still posting on this thread. Who cares? Ppl warn of the attention and ppl moving in on the deer. That doesn't affect 99.9% of the ppl on this site or in the world because they weren't going to have the opportunity to physically chase this animal anyways so why care? Now, through the OP's exposure, everyone got a chance to follow along. I personally learned a lesson from the OP's generosity. Share with your fellow hunters, even at the expense of costing yourself a potential trophy. In the end the folks I have met by being associated with this deer will surly out live the animal itself. I would rather have that than a big rack and a few more dollars in my pocket.
> 
> In conclusion, yes I have decided to document the pursuit for this deer this year. I think its an incredible experience to walk the woods knowing he is in there somewhere and I hope my fellow hunters can enjoy that too. If you think its foolish and cutting my own throat then I beg to differ. We can agree to disagree. He is a deer. I repeat, a deer. I don't want to make money off him dead or alive. I have had my opportunity to make money off of deer and it is just not my thing. I don't want attention for myself, yet for the opportunity for the ppl who will appreciate it to get to see this wonderful rarity. I hope he shows back up. I hope he is bigger than ever and I hope I film someone I love putting an arrow thru his heart.


Quality post right there, that's what it should be all about!!


----------



## X10ring

Your a good guy o.b. good luck on ur pursuit.. Have u got a chance to look for his sheds? Scores not a big deal but it would b cool to no about where he is for fun


----------



## Blake R

No way in hell anyone would know. That's why the OP is a better man than me. OB, I haven't been on here long but have never seen you be anything other than helpful and respectful. I hope one of y'all gives this monster a parking ticket.


----------



## saskguy

I want to see his sheds. How they were not picKed up under a backyard birdfeeder and turned into dog chews.


----------



## Muy Grande

ohiobooners said:


> Listen guys, if you search back through literally almost every post I have ever done on this site you will find that I am a pretty respectful and upbeat kind of guy. That train of thought continues to become harder and harder around this negatively laced place. Let me explain why this deer's recent exposure is not a bad thing at all.
> 
> First and foremost the deer is very much real. There are is no fence surrounding this animal and he is not a pet of any kind. The OP and myself don't have just this current years pics, but we have years past as well. The rumor mill that he is fabricated or photo shopped are comical since we posses video of the deer.
> 
> Now lets get to the reality of this animal. He is just that. He is a living breathing animal. He will die someday. That might be by a collision with a car. It may be from old age. This deer could possibly catch EHD. He might walk by my tree stand at 20 yards or he could fall to a youth hunter 2 miles away. We don't know how but we know it will happen. That is the only certain in this whole story. If he dies an unknown death then he will be lost to the ages and from time to time people will wonder whatever happened to one of the biggest typicals to ever live. Its not such a sad fate when you think about it. If he avoids me and every other hunter out there then he deserves to go peacefully and undisturbed. The reality is still existent though, he is just a deer. We are enthralled with his size and rarity but he is a mere animal. I kept the deer a secret for the better part of two years. When his mug showed up on the internet sure I was surprised but bummed. We all love to see big deer. The OP shared something very special with us because he thought we would enjoy it. I commend him for that. He was unselfish with a deer I was greedy with. I hid him for my own gain and to keep him from other ppls watchful eye. The OP knew ppl would appreciate him and shared him with the world.
> 
> The reality is that his location is still hidden and not where ppl believe it to be. All the attention kind of brought a lot of ppl together with the anticipation of seeing a trophy shot with someone behind him. We watched and followed the thread and hoped. Is that so bad? Is it bad to show the world a DEER and have ppl root for someone? Sure there are tons of negative ppl, hell they're still posting on this thread. Who cares? Ppl warn of the attention and ppl moving in on the deer. That doesn't affect 99.9% of the ppl on this site or in the world because they weren't going to have the opportunity to physically chase this animal anyways so why care? Now, through the OP's exposure, everyone got a chance to follow along. I personally learned a lesson from the OP's generosity. Share with your fellow hunters, even at the expense of costing yourself a potential trophy. In the end the folks I have met by being associated with this deer will surly out live the animal itself. I would rather have that than a big rack and a few more dollars in my pocket.
> 
> In conclusion, yes I have decided to document the pursuit for this deer this year. I think its an incredible experience to walk the woods knowing he is in there somewhere and I hope my fellow hunters can enjoy that too. If you think its foolish and cutting my own throat then I beg to differ. We can agree to disagree. He is a deer. I repeat, a deer. I don't want to make money off him dead or alive. I have had my opportunity to make money off of deer and it is just not my thing. I don't want attention for myself, yet for the opportunity for the ppl who will appreciate it to get to see this wonderful rarity. I hope he shows back up. I hope he is bigger than ever and I hope I film someone I love putting an arrow thru his heart.


One of the best posts I have ever read on here. I look forward to following the pursuit once it starts back up.


----------



## bojangles808

Goooooooo ohiobooners!!!!!


----------



## benkharr

Muy Grande said:


> One of the best posts I have ever read on here. I look forward to following the pursuit once it starts back up.


X2 I can't wait to see him in velvet!


----------



## Fortyneck

ohiobooners said:


> Listen guys, if you search back through literally almost every post I have ever done on this site you will find that I am a pretty respectful and upbeat kind of guy. That train of thought continues to become harder and harder around this negatively laced place. Let me explain why this deer's recent exposure is not a bad thing at all.
> 
> First and foremost the deer is very much real. There are is no fence surrounding this animal and he is not a pet of any kind. The OP and myself don't have just this current years pics, but we have years past as well. The rumor mill that he is fabricated or photo shopped are comical since we posses video of the deer.
> 
> Now lets get to the reality of this animal. He is just that. He is a living breathing animal. He will die someday. That might be by a collision with a car. It may be from old age. This deer could possibly catch EHD. *He might walk by my tree stand at 20 yards or he could fall to a youth hunter 2 miles away.* We don't know how but we know it will happen. That is the only certain in this whole story. If he dies an unknown death then he will be lost to the ages and from time to time people will wonder whatever happened to one of the biggest typicals to ever live. Its not such a sad fate when you think about it. If he avoids me and every other hunter out there then he deserves to go peacefully and undisturbed. The reality is still existent though, he is just a deer. We are enthralled with his size and rarity but he is a mere animal. I kept the deer a secret for the better part of two years. When his mug showed up on the internet sure I was surprised but bummed. We all love to see big deer. The OP shared something very special with us because he thought we would enjoy it. I commend him for that. He was unselfish with a deer I was greedy with. I hid him for my own gain and to keep him from other ppls watchful eye. The OP knew ppl would appreciate him and shared him with the world.
> 
> The reality is that his location is still hidden and not where ppl believe it to be. All the attention kind of brought a lot of ppl together with the anticipation of seeing a trophy shot with someone behind him. We watched and followed the thread and hoped. Is that so bad? Is it bad to show the world a DEER and have ppl root for someone? Sure there are tons of negative ppl, hell they're still posting on this thread. Who cares? Ppl warn of the attention and ppl moving in on the deer. That doesn't affect 99.9% of the ppl on this site or in the world because they weren't going to have the opportunity to physically chase this animal anyways so why care? Now, through the OP's exposure, everyone got a chance to follow along. I personally learned a lesson from the OP's generosity. Share with your fellow hunters, even at the expense of costing yourself a potential trophy. In the end the folks I have met by being associated with this deer will surly out live the animal itself. I would rather have that than a big rack and a few more dollars in my pocket.
> 
> In conclusion, yes I have decided to document the pursuit for this deer this year. I think its an incredible experience to walk the woods knowing he is in there somewhere and I hope my fellow hunters can enjoy that too. If you think its foolish and cutting my own throat then I beg to differ. We can agree to disagree. He is a deer. I repeat, a deer. I don't want to make money off him dead or alive. I have had my opportunity to make money off of deer and it is just not my thing. I don't want attention for myself, yet for the opportunity for the ppl who will appreciate it to get to see this wonderful rarity. I hope he shows back up. I hope he is bigger than ever and I hope I film someone I love putting an arrow thru his heart.


So what your saying is Chasenwhitetail's was hunting him 2 miles from your farm… :dancing:


----------



## ohiobooners

Fortyneck said:


> So what your saying is Chasenwhitetail's was hunting him 2 miles from your farm… :dancing:


Hahaha, no. This deer is a runner though so its hard to tell where he will end up. I know I will give it a go but many other big bucks have gotten away from me and if there ever was a buck that would do it, it is this one!


----------



## ohiobooners

X10ring said:


> Your a good guy o.b. good luck on ur pursuit.. Have u got a chance to look for his sheds? Scores not a big deal but it would b cool to no about where he is for fun


The sheds were found by someone else. I don't want to release too much info because I think that will take away from the fun of the whole story BUT lets just say he is well worth the effort I am going to put into trying to track him down.


----------



## saskguy

> The sheds were found by someone else. I don't want to release too much info because I think that will take away from the fun of the whole story BUT lets just say he is well worth the effort I am going to put into trying to track him down.


Letting me know how big exactly he was isn't giving out too much info. Curious about how close everyone's guesses were and would love to know the length of those beams. Unless that deer was a midget, I have never seen beams that long.


----------



## KYDEER16

Agreed, we should at least get the score on them puppies.


----------



## Scotty C

ohiobooners said:


> The sheds were found by someone else. I don't want to release too much info because I think that will take away from the fun of the whole story BUT lets just say he is well worth the effort I am going to put into trying to track him down.


Love to see those sheds. Hopefully someone posts a pic of them. Be really cool to see.


----------



## X10ring

Pm me a score I'm thousands of miles away lol!!! Pictures to pleased


----------



## Fortyneck

ohiobooners said:


> Hahaha, no. This deer is a runner though so its hard to tell where he will end up. I know I will give it a go but many other big bucks have gotten away from me and if there ever was a buck that would do it, it is this one!


I kid, I kid, you've shown nothing but class on this thread considering the situation, and speaking for myself and other hunters who will probably never see such a magnificent creature on cam, let alone in person, I really appreciate being able to share in the experience, and see proof that monsters are real. :nod:


----------



## ohiobooners

Fortyneck said:


> I kid, I kid, you've shown nothing but class on this thread considering the situation, and speaking for myself and other hunters who will probably never see such a magnificent creature on cam, let alone in person, I really appreciate being able to share in the experience, and see proof that monsters are real. :nod:


I am just as humbled by the deer as you are Sir. It is almost weird walking the farm knowing he is in there somewhere. I hope I can do the experience justice to share with you guys. Lets hope he shows back up.


----------



## blazinsoles

Well said Ohiobooners, I haven't read through the whole thread because I'm sure 97 pages is a lot. You are absolutely right about this deer. The real problem is when you start to pass 150-170" deer to chase this single giant. After a couple of years of that stuff It will drive a man bat sh%^ crazy. I learned this from experience on a much smaller level of course. Good luck!


----------



## ohiobooners

I agree with you Sir. Thankfully over the years I have been very very lucky and I have been blessed with a few shots at some good bucks. After I killed my biggest I worried that since I would probably never kill one bigger how would I find that rush again. Not the rush I get from every deer I kill but that rush of hunting what would be your biggest buck. Enter the OG. Between spending more time watching Mrs OB shoot deer with her bow and knowing the biggest buck of my life is out there has really rejuvenated me. Pretty cool all the way around 





doeblastr said:


> Well said Ohiobooners, I haven't read through the whole thread because I'm sure 97 pages is a lot. You are absolutely right about this deer. The real problem is when you start to pass 150-170" deer to chase this single giant. After a couple of years of that stuff It will drive a man bat sh%^ crazy. I learned this from experience on a much smaller level of course. Good luck!


----------



## floridacrackr

ohiobooners said:


> I agree with you Sir. Thankfully over the years I have been very very lucky and I have been blessed with a few shots at some good bucks. After I killed my biggest I worried that since I would probably never kill one bigger how would I find that rush again. Not the rush I get from every deer I kill but that rush of hunting what would be your biggest buck. Enter the OG. Between spending more time watching Mrs OB shoot deer with her bow and knowing the biggest buck of my life is out there has really rejuvenated me. Pretty cool all the way around


How about that Osceola you just smoked? He had to have gotten you jacked up! Can you imagine the story if the OG was taken somewhere around the middle of October...lol?


----------



## ohiobooners

floridacrackr said:


> How about that Osceola you just smoked? He had to have gotten you jacked up! Can you imagine the story if the OG was taken somewhere around the middle of October...lol?


I might retract my "fair" swap. hahaha jk


----------



## BP1992

floridacrackr said:


> How about that Osceola you just smoked? He had to have gotten you jacked up! Can you imagine the story if the OG was taken somewhere around the middle of October...lol?





ohiobooners said:


> I might retract my "fair" swap. hahaha jk


OB.... I think you picked a bad year to do a swap hunt. :set1_rolf2:


----------



## floridacrackr

That deer has nothing to worry about with me...lol!


----------



## pope125

Muy Grande said:


> One of the best posts I have ever read on here. I look forward to following the pursuit once it starts back up.


 I can say you show a lot of class ! Good luck in your chase and good luck in killing him . I can say the chase is sometimes better than the kill .


----------



## ohiobooners

floridacrackr said:


> That deer has nothing to worry about with me...lol!


Heck no he doesn't, you'll be 50 miles away. Lol jk


----------



## ohiobooners

pope125 said:


> I can say you show a lot of class ! Good luck in your chase and good luck in killing him . I can say the chase is sometimes better than the kill .


Thank you Sir, I appreciate the support.


----------



## redneckromeo

floridacrackr said:


> That deer has nothing to worry about with me...lol!


If you did kill him though I think a few more turkey hunts are in order!!


----------



## BP1992

redneckromeo said:


> If you did kill him though I think a few more turkey hunts are in order!!


Free turkey hunts for life!


----------



## floridacrackr

BP1992 said:


> Free turkey hunts for life!


I don't have enough birds for that trade to ever even out!


----------



## ohiobooners

floridacrackr said:


> I don't have enough birds for that trade to ever even out!


Don't be so sure. That trip was amazing!


----------



## whitetailbowman

Hey OB, when can we expect pics and scores of the sheds? Your class all the way man, I respect the heck out of you!


----------



## Delta180

So.... You have seen/laid eyes on the sheds then? How bout Chasen... Have you gotten a look at em? Bet they are awesome ...


----------



## ohiobooners

whitetailbowman said:


> Hey OB, when can we expect pics and scores of the sheds? Your class all the way man, I respect the heck out of you!


Thank you Sir. I have not personally touched the sheds. These are obviously being kept rather private so his general location isn't exposed. I didn't find them nor have I touched them. The score I'm being given is just someone's claim so, even though I believe it, I want to try and confirm before I put my name to it.


----------



## krabbiepatty

OB, since you have decided to document next season's chase for the OB would you be willing to share some of your pics/videos you already have. Good luck i look forward watching this unfold next fall.


----------



## ohiobooners

krabbiepatty said:


> OB, since you have decided to document next season's chase for the OB would you be willing to share some of your pics/videos you already have. Good luck i look forward watching this unfold next fall.


Yes sir I will. Obviously I have to keep some tricks up my sleeves so it will come in due time. I am going to do an initial video blog giving some back ground info and some info the OP has as well. I think it will paint an interesting picture of this Deers behavior and a lot of ppl will be surprised at his true potential. His rack at 3.5 was already world class. 
I will try to keep everyone up to pace weekly and I promise to keep it 100% honest and about the deer and not about me. If you have interest in watching the story I will be doing my blogs on trophypursuit.com
I hope he shows back up and we all get a chance to watch this guy grow.


----------



## islandhuntah

tag


----------



## Musgrat

What are your blogs titled?


----------



## ohiobooners

Musgrat said:


> What are your blogs titled?


I don't know yet. At the beginning I just have to hope he shows up. If he doesn't they might be titled "dud" lol.


----------



## krabbiepatty

ohiobooners said:


> Yes sir I will. Obviously I have to keep some tricks up my sleeves so it will come in due time. I am going to do an initial video blog giving some back ground info and some info the OP has as well. I think it will paint an interesting picture of this Deers behavior and a lot of ppl will be surprised at his true potential. His rack at 3.5 was already world class.
> I will try to keep everyone up to pace weekly and I promise to keep it 100% honest and about the deer and not about me. If you have interest in watching the story I will be doing my blogs on trophypursuit.com
> I hope he shows back up and we all get a chance to watch this guy grow.


that sounds awesome please update this thread when you start your blog.


----------



## ohiobooners

krabbiepatty said:


> that sounds awesome please update this thread when you start your blog.


I'll be glad to sir. If he doesn't show back up at least we can show ppl what he was last year and maybe someone who knows what happened to him will contact me. If he does show back up it will be a pretty cool thing to watch unfold.


----------



## Fullstrutter

Wow Chad! This is going to be awesome. Really really awesome, great idea! Let's just hope he makes it through the winter and comes back to your ground as he has the last 2-3 years. 

Also,can't wait to see pics of the sheds and hear what they score. The sheds must score more than what you originally guesstimated him to gross based on your comments. Sounds like 230-240" gross. Wow


----------



## ohiobooners

Fullstrutter said:


> Wow Chad! This is going to be awesome. Really really awesome, great idea! Let's just hope he makes it through the winter and comes back to your ground as he has the last 2-3 years.
> 
> Also,can't wait to see pics of the sheds and hear what they score. The sheds must score more than what you originally guesstimated him to gross based on your comments. Sounds like 230-240" gross. Wow


I am trying to decide what format to do all the updates in because I really want to focus 100% on the deer and not the hunter. I may just do it like a season progression and hope ppl like it


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS

Wow! Great thread.


----------



## Delta180

Keep pushin toward a 100...


----------



## Master Chief

Awesome deer. I just hope whoever kills it stays modest. Killing that deer would require no more skill than any other fair chase mature buck.. Sounds like he is lucky to be alive as it is from what I've read.

Good luck to all that are hunting him. It would be nice to see a new typical record.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

So his sheds are in fact in someones hands?


----------



## raff17

Wow , nice buck . Thx for sharing ..


----------



## dhurtubise

bsstalker said:


> Has anyone ever thought about a measuring system that would displace water if the antlers were submersed?? This would credit the buck for mass and length, then just add the inside spread. What about droptines you ask???---mark them where they are not underwater with the rack then measure them separately. Whalla!


I like this! Wish it was a thing. This, and weighing big deer. You could always weigh the antlers with a standard cap dimension and achieve the same results. Antler sp. gravity mustn't vary much from one deer to the next.


----------



## ohiobooners

Master Chief said:


> Awesome deer. I just hope whoever kills it stays modest. Killing that deer would require no more skill than any other fair chase mature buck.. Sounds like he is lucky to be alive as it is from what I've read.
> 
> Good luck to all that are hunting him. It would be nice to see a new typical record.


I hope the same thing. The pursuit should be fun and exciting. I hate to see ppl lose their humanity and religion over an animal. Big deer make ppl do crazy things and this one is at the top of that heap.


----------



## Panthers71

my oh my, can he walk under my stand one day, pretty please


----------



## Eddie12

To even see a buck that big in the wild would be a dream come true let alone hanging on the wall. It looks like this thread will reach a 100+ which is awesome. Thanks for sharing and I will be following along on this pursuit.


----------



## Fortyneck

170p&ywhitail said:


> So his sheds are in fact in someones hands?


That's the word around the campfire. :nod:


----------



## Delta180

this should be on page 99 by now :wink:


----------



## Bowtech-87

Awesome thread getting better all the time. Im rootin for ya O.B.


----------



## ohiobooners

Eddie12 said:


> To even see a buck that big in the wild would be a dream come true let alone hanging on the wall. It looks like this thread will reach a 100+ which is awesome. Thanks for sharing and I will be following along on this pursuit.


I hope it pans out and there is an interesting story to tell. I also hope if someone else out there has had encounters with him they share it but I'm doubting that happens, haha.


----------



## ohiobooners

Bowtech-87 said:


> Awesome thread getting better all the time. Im rootin for ya O.B.


Thank you Sir. I am personally rooting for Mrs OB


----------



## Tom_AZ

Yeah, sure is a nice one!


----------



## jd1544

Tag


----------



## hatchettjack

No pressure now Mrs ob! Lol!


----------



## PY Bucks

Should be a shooter this year.


----------



## Eddie12

I hope so too but I'm with you on that one probably not...Ha Will you be documenting this through trophypursuit or on AT? Whichever one I will be following along for the thrill and excitement and hoping just maybe his brother might make his way over to Athens County. :wink:


----------



## brushdog

Doing my part to get this to 100 pages. I followed along thru the season but never posted here. Amazing buck and a damn shame no one got him. Hopefully he is still around next season!!


----------



## ohiobooners

Eddie12 said:


> I hope so too but I'm with you on that one probably not...Ha Will you be documenting this through trophypursuit or on AT? Whichever one I will be following along for the thrill and excitement and hoping just maybe his brother might make his way over to Athens County. :wink:


I am gonna do video updates on TrophyPursuit but if you guys want me to update this thread when I do that I will. I'm gonna put some pics and stories together to start since he obviously, if he shows up, won't be anything to look at till summer. 
Another thing I hope happens during the process is that the OP takes up my invite to come hunt. Most ppl don't know that his generosity in sharing the pics cost him his welcomeness on that farm. I think it would be pretty cool if he was able hunt OG again.


----------



## Eddie12

Both would be great but either way I'm in. Your a good man most people wouldn't even entertain the thought. It amazes me what some people will do over a big buck but it's the world we live in today. I checked out the trophypursuit website and that's good stuff.


----------



## Delta180

man that is bad new for the OP, sorry to hear. would be awesome if he could still be in the chase though ... 

getting close to 100!!


----------



## rmm60985

I'm another person who has been following this thread but hasnt yet posted. This story has been fun to follow. Thats a pretty s***** thing to happen to the OP. OB I think it speaks volumes about your character and the kind of guy you are to invite him to your farm. Good on ya!


----------



## LongbowLogan

This thread is awesome! I've been in and out since page 1, I hope he shows back up this summer!


----------



## bamatide15

Best of luck to you and mrs OB.


----------



## kansasboi

Good news on the updates plan. Man I wanna see them sheds though!


----------



## 20FeetUpKY

Any pics of the sheds?


----------



## officergabbard

Any idea what his sheds score?


----------



## spenn

20FeetUpKY said:


> Any pics of the sheds?


Yeah, I wanna see the sheds!


----------



## foxgtr19

spenn said:


> Yeah, I wanna see the sheds!


me too


----------



## KYDEER16

OB, do you know the score of the sheds and would it have broke the world record?

Just a simple yes/no will work for both questions.


----------



## stcks&strngs

KYDEER16 said:


> OB, do you know the score of the sheds and would it have broke the world record?
> 
> Just a simple yes/no will work for both questions.


See post #2431


----------



## ohiobooners

I have not personally seen or scored the sheds. I wish I had a pic to share because I would. The score I was given, thru FB PM, could be legit or it could be someone hoaxing me. The person may or may not actually have the sheds. I am inclined to believe they do because of location and exact measurements but I am hesitant to release a score without having certainty that it is correct. If the individual is legit and the score I am being given is true then he is one of, if not the greatest, typicals to ever live. Through this process I will be as honest as I can be. I don't want to make claims or anything just to build the story so I apologize I don't have exacts to offer at this time. If I can confirm scores or pics I will share them along the way. 

My real hope is that he shows back up and doesn't develop too much junk. If he can add the mass and maturity as expected then I believe he will leave no doubt as to his place in history if someone kills him. If not then oh well, we still got to check out "what could have been".


----------



## Fullstrutter

Chad....I like keeping us updated here on AT but I would not keep this thread going. This is your gig now so I would start your own new thread...this thread has become too long and a new season deserves a fresh start for the OG. 

JMO


----------



## Delta180

Ok full strut but we gotta hit 100 pages first! Ha. Keepin us entertained and I really hope this deer pops up this coming season. Great story.


----------



## ohiobooners

Fullstrutter said:


> Chad....I like keeping us updated here on AT but I would not keep this thread going. This is your gig now so I would start your own new thread...this thread has become too long and a new season deserves a fresh start for the OG.
> 
> JMO


Not a bad idea. Suggestions on title or format? I really want to keep it kind of simple especially since there wont be too much to oogle at till mid summer. I hope the OP takes part in the whole process as well. Without his additional pics and history it wont be nearly as cool.


----------



## Treehugger98

Op needs to rebel


----------



## rocklock hunter

ohiobooners said:


> Most ppl don't know that his generosity in sharing the pics cost him his welcomeness on that farm. I think it would be pretty cool if he was able hunt OG again.


While I do not know the details surrounding his arrangement with the property owners, my kneejerk reaction is that's not cool at all.


----------



## ohiobooners

rocklock hunter said:


> While I do not know the details surrounding his arrangement with the property owners, my kneejerk reaction is that's not cool at all.


I think it just came down to the type of behavior you see big deer cause all the time. The OP had no bad intentions and I think the buck fever took over with the other individuals that were after the deer. I have to say that throughout the whole process the OP has been a class act. He and I have communicated a lot and he has been a stand up guy and is providing some of the information to help going forward. I wish everyone was as generous as he has been.


----------



## swampwalker

Ohiobooner. do you have pictures of this deer from prior years? I'm sure I'm not the only one that would like to compare the photos and see if they're the same deer.


----------



## ohiobooners

swampwalker said:


> Ohiobooner. do you have pictures of this deer from prior years? I'm sure I'm not the only one that would like to compare the photos and see if they're the same deer.


I have a couple. Few of my own and a few supplied by the OP. Those pics are actually the ones I am working on putting together in the first update. I assure everyone that it's him in the pics. I am gonna do a quick video blog just to get the thing started and dispel some of the rumors behind the deer.


----------



## rocklock hunter

ohiobooners said:


> I think it just came down to the type of behavior you see big deer cause all the time. The OP had no bad intentions and I think the buck fever took over with the other individuals that were after the deer. I have to say that throughout the whole process the OP has been a class act. He and I have communicated a lot and he has been a stand up guy and is providing some of the information to help going forward. I wish everyone was as generous as he has been.


I have no reason to believe otherwise about the OP either. My frustration/disappointment is in the things one person will do to another all in the name of killing a deer. Yes, there consequences both good and bad which come with announcing the presence of a world class deer. I just can't seem to fathom kicking someone off a farm because they shared their excitement about a deer. But that appears to be where we are in 2014…


----------



## ohiobooners

rocklock hunter said:


> I have no reason to believe otherwise about the OP either. My frustration/disappointment is in the things one person will do to another all in the name of killing a deer. Yes, there consequences both good and bad which come with announcing the presence of a world class deer. I just can't seem to fathom kicking someone off a farm because they shared their excitement about a deer. But that appears to be where we are in 2014…


I agree Sir. I know full well that doing this might not set well with some ppl but at the end of the day we don't own the deer and we shouldn't lose our humanity, religion, or dignity over an animal. The chase will be fun if he returns and I hope the OP takes me up on the offer to hunt him again. Just for my own satisfaction I would love to arrow him or have the Mrs do it BUT second to only that would be to see the OP load him in the back of his truck after being disregarded on the previous farm.


----------



## Delta180

Yeah wouldn't you love to see the look on the faces of those that kicked him off when they first saw pic with him and the buck. Would be a thing of beauty


----------



## ohiobooners

Delta180 said:


> Yeah wouldn't you love to see the look on the faces of those that kicked him off when they first saw pic with him and the buck. Would be a thing of beauty


Agreed. I actually hold out hope that this very thing happens. Secondly I cant count how many facebook posts and other internet outlets have had folks claim the deer. Canada to Ohio must not be too far for this big boy to roam. I actually had a fella in my home town (a pretty good distance from the real location) show the deer to my best buddy and told him that he WOULD kill the deer this year. It has gotten comical and hopefully we can put to rest some of the rumors.


----------



## bsites9

my .02 

I hope OB, or someone with OB gets him. I know only a little about OB, but you seem to be a nice, genuine guy. I know nothing about the OP, but if OB says he's a nice guy I'll take his word for it. And I feel for the guy if he lost his chance to hunt the buck once the exposure of the deer got out. 

OB, title your personal thread "Hunting a Giant". Something simple, but with a point. You're one of the few around here who has multiple "giants" under your belt, and from your work ethic and knowledge of hunting, they weren't all luck. From the little I know about you, you won't change your life to hunt this deer, so the title of the thread shouldn't indicate anything too "special".


----------



## Master Chief

bsites9 said:


> my .02
> 
> I hope OB, or someone with OB gets him. I know only a little about OB, but you seem to be a nice, genuine guy. I know nothing about the OP, but if OB says he's a nice guy I'll take his word for it. And I feel for the guy if he lost his chance to hunt the buck once the exposure of the deer got out.
> 
> OB, title your personal thread "Hunting a Giant". Something simple, but with a point. You're one of the few around here who has multiple "giants" under your belt, and from your work ethic and knowledge of hunting, they weren't all luck. From the little I know about you, you won't change your life to hunt this deer, so the title of the thread shouldn't indicate anything too "special".


I was thinking he could call it "Road to the toad" or maybe "Blog of the hog" Something corny, lame, and TV hunter sounding 


I also want to say it is ridiculous to say "I hope so and so gets the buck" or "so and so not to get it" Let's just hope and pray the deer is taken.


----------



## Fortyneck

Yeah Baby!!! 

:dancing::dancing::hello2::wav::hello2::dancing::dancing:

ccasion1:

:happy1:

100 pages!

Legend of OG!


----------



## bsites9

Master Chief said:


> I was thinking he could call it "Road to the toad" or maybe "Blog of the hog" Something corny, lame, and TV hunter sounding
> 
> 
> I also want to say it is ridiculous to say "I hope so and so gets the buck" or "so and so not to get it" Let's just hope and pray the deer is taken.


Why would we hope the just gets taken? I'm not as harsh on the "weekend warriors" as some others around here....but I deer of this class, I'd love to see it taken by someone who has experience with the deer. If a 13 year old kid who has zero knowledge of the deer kills him, then GREAT. But I want to see someone who thinks, and dreams about this deer, get the chance.


----------



## ohiobooners

Thank you Sir. I concur that my family and friends def wont come second to a deer. I do want to see him show back up and killed but not at the expense of the ones I care about. I have probably allowed the obsession with big bucks to go too far in the past and I have learned from that. During the path to building that "resume" of deer I would sometimes leave work and glass bean fields 45-80 days in a row. I would spend a lot of my weekend time scouting and learning. I would probably dedicate 300+ days a year to tracking down a big buck. Kind of silly really. The Mrs and the kids deserve more of my time than that and even though this deer is worth a lifetime of work, he will have to wait till my other priorities are attended to. That being said, I am hoping that I can use 20 years of obsession experience one more time to pull off a hail mary. 





bsites9 said:


> my .02
> 
> I hope OB, or someone with OB gets him. I know only a little about OB, but you seem to be a nice, genuine guy. I know nothing about the OP, but if OB says he's a nice guy I'll take his word for it. And I feel for the guy if he lost his chance to hunt the buck once the exposure of the deer got out.
> 
> OB, title your personal thread "Hunting a Giant". Something simple, but with a point. You're one of the few around here who has multiple "giants" under your belt, and from your work ethic and knowledge of hunting, they weren't all luck. From the little I know about you, you won't change your life to hunt this deer, so the title of the thread shouldn't indicate anything too "special".


----------



## BuckTeeth

OB I hope you or someone in your circle have the opportunity to be in the presence and/or harvest this once in 100 lifetimes of a buck, what an amazing animal! I cant wait for summer and will be keeping a close eye on this thread for pics and updates. Best of luck to you sir!

I had a friend who went through a similar situtaion a few years ago, on a smaller scale. Back in 2010 during the rut he arrowed a beautiful 5.5yr old 10pt that scored in the 150's, not a giant by alot of peoples standards, but for central PA it was an amazing deer. This buck was bachelor'ed up during the late summer/early fall with another buck that was every bit as impressive, with even better genetics. As the following summer approched excitement was high to see if he had made it through the season. He started to show up on trail cams in early July already sporting some very impressive head gear. As summer progressed and his antlers grew he exceeded expectations, he was a brute. My friend hunted him hard all season with only a few sightings, none that would offer up a shot, passing on many respectable bucks with the hopes of arrowing this single deer. Winter 2011 turned into spring 2012 and hopes again were high that the deer made it through gun season unscathed. He began to show up on trail cam in June, only this time he had a noticeable limp. Could it be a wound from firearms season, disease, injury from sparring, would it affect his antler growth?? N one knew what had happened to the deer. As summer progressed the limp dissappeared and he was showing his true potential, he left no doubt that he was the dominant buck. By this time word was starting to spread, he was no longer a secret. He provided no sightings or trail cam pics through late August and September. Rumors were spreading that he may have been poached at night, the thought of this made my friend sick to his stomach, all the sleepless nights, the time he's invested an encounters he's had with this magnificent animal taken away in a split second by a low life. The season had started and still no sign of the buck, my friend was pretty down on himself, thinking the poaching rumors may be true. Fast foward to the third week of the season. While in the stand during a morning hunt he caught some movement in the brush out of the corner of his eye, there he was 50 yards away, bigger then ever. He tried everything he could to get an arrow in this buck that morning but it was to no avail, it just wasnt meant to be. A few weeks passed and no sign of him, the season was coming to a close when he received a phone call from a neighbor one evening. Apparently the neighbors 15 year old son had arrowed a buck and they couldnt find it. He grabbed his flashlight and set out to help them find his deer. The son was excited, it was his first shot at a buck with his bow. At the time he didnt know his neighbors son just arrowed the buck that he had been chasing for the past few years. After a few hours of looking they came up with nothing. They came back in the morning and re-traced their steps, a short time later my friend ended up being the one to find the buck, he knew right away it was him. It was a bittersweet moment at first, realizing the journey was over. He spent a moment with the deer reflecting back on the previous years and everything that had taken place before signaling for the son and father. Seeing the expression and emotion on the young boys face when he came upon the massive brute brought everything full circle, it brough closure for him. It was the first deer the young boy had taken with a bow. After dressing it and dragging it to the vehichle he learned that the buck was bedding 200 yards from his back door lol, where he would have least expected it. The buck had 17 scoreable points and tipped the tape at 183 3/8, a true giant for this area.


----------



## yellodog

i'm in on pg 100!

actually, as a landowner, i wouldn't appreciate someone hunting here posting pictures of something that would bring more attention to my farm. not that i'd be afraid some one else would legally harvest the deer in my area, but the influx of new people & poachers in the area wouldn't be something i'd appreciate, and the person who caused it would be on my turd list.


----------



## ohiobooners

Dikbag35 said:


> OB I hope you or someone in your circle have the opportunity to be in the presence and/or harvest this once in 100 lifetimes of a buck, what an amazing animal! I cant wait for summer and will be keeping a close eye on this thread for pics and updates. Best of luck to you sir!
> 
> I had a friend who went through a similar situtaion a few years ago, on a smaller scale. Back in 2010 during the rut he arrowed a beautiful 5.5yr old 10pt that scored in the 150's, not a giant by alot of peoples standards, but for central PA it was an amazing deer. This buck was bachelor'ed up during the late summer/early fall with another buck that was every bit as impressive, with even better genetics. As the following summer approched excitement was high to see if he had made it through the season. He started to show up on trail cams in early July already sporting some very impressive head gear. As summer progressed and his antlers grew he exceeded expectations, he was a brute. My friend hunted him hard all season with only a few sightings, none that would offer up a shot, passing on many respectable bucks with the hopes of arrowing this single deer. Winter 2011 turned into spring 2012 and hopes again were high that the deer made it through gun season unscathed. He began to show up on trail cam in June, only this time he had a noticeable limp. Could it be a wound from firearms season, disease, injury from sparring, would it affect his antler growth?? N one knew what had happened to the deer. As summer progressed the limp dissappeared and he was showing his true potential, he left no doubt that he was the dominant buck. By this time word was starting to spread, he was no longer a secret. He provided no sightings or trail cam pics through late August and September. Rumors were spreading that he may have been poached at night, the thought of this made my friend sick to his stomach, all the sleepless nights, the time he's invested an encounters he's had with this magnificent animal taken away in a split second by a low life. The season had started and still no sign of the buck, my friend was pretty down on himself, thinking the poaching rumors may be true. Fast foward to the third week of the season. While in the stand during a morning hunt he caught some movement in the brush out of the corner of his eye, there he was 50 yards away, bigger then ever. He tried everything he could to get an arrow in this buck that morning but it was to no avail, it just wasnt meant to be. A few weeks passed and no sign of him, the season was coming to a close when he received a phone call from a neighbor one evening. Apparently the neighbors 15 year old son had arrowed a buck and they couldnt find it. He grabbed his flashlight and set out to help them find his deer. The son was excited, it was his first shot at a buck with his bow. At the time he didnt know his neighbors son just arrowed the buck that he had been chasing for the past few years. After a few hours of looking they came up with nothing. They came back in the morning and re-traced their steps, a short time later my friend ended up being the one to find the buck, he knew right away it was him. It was a bittersweet moment at first, realizing the journey was over. He spent a moment with the deer reflecting back on the previous years and everything that had taken place before signaling for the son and father. Seeing the expression and emotion on the young boys face when he came upon the massive brute brought everything full circle, it brough closure for him. It was the first deer the young boy had taken with a bow. After dressing it and dragging it to the vehichle he learned that the buck was bedding 200 yards from his back door lol, where he would have least expected it. The buck had 17 scoreable points and tipped the tape at 183 3/8, a true giant for this area.


Thank you for the well wishes. As long as the deer is harvested legal I will be happy for whoever gets him. If he isnt killed then I wouldnt be heartbroken either. Some legends dont need to be taken to confirm their status. And btw, a 183 inch buck is a giant anywhere! haha.


----------



## whitetailbowman

OB, when will you be doing the first video blog on trophy pursuit?


----------



## Elite fanboy

Without reading back 50 pages or so...has anyone found the sheds from this giant yet?


----------



## Fortyneck

Elite fanboy said:


> Without reading back 50 pages or so...has anyone found the sheds from this giant yet?


:nod:


----------



## Elite fanboy

Fortyneck said:


> :nod:


Have they been scored?????


----------



## Fortyneck

Elite fanboy said:


> Have they been scored?????


Mums the word, all we know is it's not the OP, it's not OB, but they have assured us some tight lip SOB got his hands on the sheds of OG :mg:

(No offense to the shed finder I was just on a roll with the brevity) :dancing:


----------



## ohiobooners

whitetailbowman said:


> OB, when will you be doing the first video blog on trophy pursuit?


Hopefully by mid April. I want to get a few things recorded and do some editing to interject some pics and stuff. They just got done editing my Osceola hunt (shotgun hunt) so I don't wanna saturate the website with my ugly mug too much, haha.


----------



## swampwalker

Ohiobooner. For clarification. Do you know where this buck lives of is it just the op? Id like to follow your hunt next season and wish you luck. Seems the way this giant appears to roam an area of several counties the logical first step in having an encounter would be to narrow down his territory a bit.


----------



## ohiobooners

swampwalker said:


> Ohiobooner. For clarification. Do you know where this buck lives of is it just the op? Id like to follow your hunt next season and wish you luck. Seems the way this giant appears to roam an area of several counties the logical first step in having an encounter would be to narrow down his territory a bit.


The OP and myself are a distance apart but not an unheard of distance. I believe the main thing that kept this deer on the move was the amount of pressure he received from a neighbors passion for **** hunting with dogs. I know he is back in my neck of the woods and hopefully with the neighbor now gone he will stay. To answer the question, yes, I do know where he frequents. I do know his last known whereabouts are where I would want them to be  haha.


----------



## ohiostrutter

ohiobooners said:


> The OP and myself are a distance apart but not an unheard of distance. I believe the main thing that kept this deer on the move was the amount of pressure he received from a neighbors passion for **** hunting with dogs. I know he is back in my neck of the woods and hopefully with the neighbor now gone he will stay. To answer the question, yes, I do know where he frequents. I do know his last known whereabouts are where I would want them to be  haha.


This is awesome....Im as excited to follow your pursuit of this deer as I am for my own hunting this fall!


----------



## ohiobooners

ohiostrutter said:


> This is awesome....Im as excited to follow your pursuit of this deer as I am for my own hunting this fall!


Thank you. It makes for a stressful adventure but fun at the same time. I would LOVE to see others document other really large deer as well while the hunt is going on but most of the time they have to be kept a secret to keep them from being swarmed.


----------



## shednut1

So for sure the sheds were found??


----------



## ohiobooners

shednut1 said:


> So for sure the sheds were found??


That's what I am told.


----------



## kybowhunter05

This thread is epic!!


----------



## Extreme vft17

Yes it is.. Potential new World Record buck. Amazing. Good luck.


----------



## OhioRed

Heard from a reliable source today where this buck is, definitely not where I would have thought!!


----------



## X10ring

^^we have a 3rd source now!^^ or maybe 6 or 8 lol- either way I'm rooting for OB or OB's wife


----------



## ohiobooners

OhioRed said:


> Heard from a reliable source today where this buck is, definitely not where I would have thought!!


Alabama!!!


----------



## OhioRed

ohiobooners said:


> Alabama!!!


Guess it could have hopped on a barge ;-)


----------



## ohiobooners

OhioRed said:


> Guess it could have hopped on a barge ;-)


That's the rumor lol


----------



## bamatide15

ohiobooners said:


> Alabama!!!


Roll Tide :wink:


----------



## robampton

OhioRed said:


> Heard from a reliable source today where this buck is, definitely not where I would have thought!!


Not trying to be a smart alack, but how are they identifying the buck if it has dropped his antlers? Just curious as to how they would know it was him?


----------



## ohiobooners

robampton said:


> Not trying to be a smart alack, but how are they identifying the buck if it has dropped his antlers? Just curious as to how they would know it was him?


He probably means he heard where the deer lives. I'm only assuming. I have personally watched as ppl as far as Canada have claimed him and as far south as Kentucky. Folks "reliable" sources usually relate back to someone telling a fib to someone and then it goes from there. The real kicker is that he's not even where the OP originally had pics of him so most location speculations are no more than that....speculations


----------



## hooiserarcher

Chad open up a new thread. Maybe "Ohio giant, The legend continues."


----------



## H20fwler

I swear I saw a buck that looked really close to that mounted at a vendors booth at the Columbus Deer&Turkey Expo? I should have taken a pic of it.


----------



## ohiobooners

hooiserarcher said:


> Chad open up a new thread. Maybe "Ohio giant, The legend continues."


When I do the first video blog I will. I want to let ppl see some of the history of the deer. I think it'll be pretty cool.


----------



## ohiobooners

H20fwler said:


> I swear I saw a buck that looked really close to that mounted at a vendors booth at the Columbus Deer&Turkey Expo? I should have taken a pic of it.


Definitely wasn't this deer but there is a huge 6x6 typical I saw there last year that's similar. Could be that one maybe.


----------



## hooiserarcher

ohiobooners said:


> When I do the first video blog I will. I want to let ppl see some of the history of the deer. I think it'll be pretty cool.


Sounds good.


----------



## shaffer88

Looking forward to. This fall continuing this saga


----------



## wdbowhunter

ohiobooners said:


> Alabama!!!


Right on, bout time I got some serious action down here!


----------



## NBFK

I saw these pics circulating on Facebook. They were claiming saskatchewan at the time. Lol. If you are able to hunt this deer best of luck. This buck would have me hooked. A buck I'd quit my job over.


----------



## ohiobooners

NBFK said:


> I saw these pics circulating on Facebook. They were claiming saskatchewan at the time. Lol. If you are able to hunt this deer best of luck. This buck would have me hooked. A buck I'd quit my job over.


I saw that as well. I PM'ed the owner of the hunting outfit and asked why he was falsely using pictures of an Ohio deer to represent his outfitting company. I did not receive an answer. 
I am excited about the deer but at this point only time will tell if he ever shows back up. I said previously that if he didn't that it wouldn't be the worst thing in the world. At least we got to see him
up until this point. Don't get me wrong, I love bow hunting big bucks as much or more than anyone alive. The thing is over the past 3 or 4 years I may have overdone it and bordered on burning myself out.
300+ days a year were being spent scouting and tracking down the biggest buck I could find. Fast forward to now and I honestly take a lot more enjoyment from helping other ppl get on their first big buck and
taking Mrs OB and Collin (6 years old) out and teaching him what I have learned and what my granddaddy taught me. I will still hunt this buck the way Ive hunted all the rest and hopefully get close to him but if I am 
being 100% honest..this year.....I wont do it at the expense of time lost with those ppl. OG will be a priority but he'll rank a little further down the list than he would have a few years ago.


----------



## archeryninja

ohiobooners said:


> I saw that as well. I PM'ed the owner of the hunting outfit and asked why he was falsely using pictures of an Ohio deer to represent his outfitting company. I did not receive an answer.
> I am excited about the deer but at this point only time will tell if he ever shows back up. I said previously that if he didn't that it wouldn't be the worst thing in the world. At least we got to see him
> up until this point. Don't get me wrong, I love bow hunting big bucks as much or more than anyone alive. The thing is over the past 3 or 4 years I may have overdone it and bordered on burning myself out.
> 
> 
> 300+ days a year were being spent scouting and tracking down the biggest buck I could find. Fast forward to now and I honestly take a lot more enjoyment from helping other ppl get on their first big buck and
> taking Mrs OB and Collin (6 years old) out and teaching him what I have learned and what my granddaddy taught me. I will still hunt this buck the way Ive hunted all the rest and hopefully get close to him but if I am
> being 100% honest..this year.....I wont do it at the expense of time lost with those ppl. OG will be a priority but he'll rank a little further down the list than he would have a few years ago.


Well said. I have cut back also, with my son being born. He's 3 now so it won't be long before he's getting the fever and working all my passed on hot spots.


----------



## buckhound

looking back its probably safe to say that many would have spent less time chasing big bucks and more time with family. i know i have regrets of not spending more time with my girls when they were small. i was consumed with chasing mature bucks from my mid tweenties to mid thirties and my priorities were'nt in order obviously. its good that you guys are realizing priorities before its to late ,unlike me.


----------



## ohiobooners

buckhound said:


> looking back its probably safe to say that many would have spent less time chasing big bucks and more time with family. i know i have regrets of not spending more time with my girls when they were small. i was consumed with chasing mature bucks from my mid tweenties to mid thirties and my priorities were'nt in order obviously. its good that you guys are realizing priorities before its to late ,unlike me.


Well said Sir. I've had a few regrets looking back as well. When I was in my mid to late teens I told myself I wanted to hang my bow up some day as an old man and one of the best that ever did it. Now 18 yrs later I still enjoy hunting more than ever but what I want to be is a good husband and role model to 3 kids. Weird how things that used to matter so much seem to change as the years pass by.


----------



## buckhound

yea booners things certainly do change with age i think they call it... WISDOM


----------



## golfernash

Fortyneck said:


> Reminds me of the thread that was posted by someone who had his town posted in his location, then quickly deleted the thread but not before the pics and location
> 
> spread like wildfire all over the internet. Except your buck more gargantuan and a better typical.
> 
> View attachment 1813640


This buck and picture came from a farm I hunt in Illinois. Crazy how pics get out there.


----------



## Fortyneck

golfernash said:


> This buck and picture came from a farm I hunt in Illinois. Crazy how pics get out there.


Exactly...


----------



## chaded

Well this is pretty interesting in light of the "OG" replica fraud thread.


----------



## kylemcdowell

This buck wouldn't happen to be in Athens County would it


----------



## BP1992

kylemcdowell said:


> This buck wouldn't happen to be in Athens County would it


Not unless there is a high fence operation in Athens County. The buck is dead.


----------



## itallushrt

Did this deer get killed? I quit following the thread about 87 pages back....


----------



## kylemcdowell

Same here ^^^^^^^


----------



## rodney482

The deer is handfed and lives in a pen


----------



## trial153

rodney482 said:


> The deer is handfed and lives in a pen


Say it ain't so joe !


----------



## BP1992

rodney482 said:


> The deer is handfed and lives in a pen


And ohiobooners already had it all planned out how he was gonna kill the deer and pass it off as the new world record.....along with all his other high fence bucks and bought racks that he always acted like he was such a great hunter for killing.

ukey:


----------



## rodney482

I dont think he would have ever had it panel scored. 





BP1992 said:


> And ohiobooners already had it all planned out how he was gonna kill the deer and pass it off as the new world record.....along with all his other high fence bucks and bought racks that he always acted like he was such a great hunter for killing.
> 
> ukey:


----------



## BP1992

rodney482 said:


> I dont think he would have ever had it panel scored.


Maybe not. Maybe that's why he said he didn't know if he would have it entered in the books, because he knew it was a high fence deer and he just wanted the fame for it on here and from others. I just assumed he was trying to make us think he doesn't care about any kind of records or attention by saying that. That's a lot of trouble and planning to go through just for some attention though. Seems to me like he would have been in it for the money, especially if the owner of the high fence operation was involved.


----------



## rodney482

He has to be tight with HF owner. 





BP1992 said:


> Maybe not. Maybe that's why he said he didn't know if he would have it entered in the books, because he knew it was a high fence deer and he just wanted the fame for it on here and from others. I just assumed he was trying to make us think he doesn't care about any kind of records or attention by saying that. That's a lot of trouble and planning to go through just for some attention though. Seems to me like he would have been in it for the money, especially if the owner of the high fence operation was involved.


----------



## WVohioFAN

We're a bunch of detectives. The crew at CSI ain't got sh** on us!


----------



## nhns4

itallushrt said:


> Did this deer get killed? I quit following the thread about 87 pages back....


----------



## trial153

WVohioFAN said:


> We're a bunch of detectives. The crew at CSI ain't got sh** on us!


I just solved the JFK assassination from AT forum ...Jimmy Hoffa is next !


----------



## chaded

rodney482 said:


> I dont think he would have ever had it panel scored.



No he wouldn't have. It all makes sense after looking back on everything. While I never had much of a problem with Chad one thing that did sort of rub me the wrong way is that he would always post pictures and whatnot of his deer but never share any real tactics or wisdom. I know that part of the reason I am here is to learn and there are some legit hunters on here that I like to learn from. I asked Chad one day if he would consider sharing some deer hunting wisdom (I genuinely wanted to learn something). He responded with something along the lines of "Last time I did that I got bashed and accused of being an Elitist, ego maniac, etc. and I don't want to get into that again." So I said fair enough and left it alone. 

The NEXT day or two he starts a thread and all it consisted of was him standing in front of a tree with a couple of his mounts and all that the post read was something like "I know people like looking at nice bucks and just thought I would share." I said to myself, unbelievable. He doesn't want to share actual hunting tactics and information because people say he has a big ego but he will post pictures of himself standing by his mounts!? Then, he would constantly make reference to how humble he was and how much he didn't have an elitist attitude. I'm sorry but if you have to keep telling everyone your not an ego maniac then you might just be one. 

So basically, he wanted to keep telling people he was humble, didn't care about the books, etc. so that he could knock off a "world record" and not have to have it officially scored. How many times has he said he could of contested the current number 1 buck with his big typical that he has but he didn't want to deal with the hassle? It all makes sense after looking back on it.


----------



## BP1992

chaded said:


> No he wouldn't have. It all makes sense after looking back on everything. While I never had much of a problem with Chad one thing that did sort of rub me the wrong way is that he would always post pictures and whatnot of his deer but never share any real tactics or wisdom. I know that part of the reason I am here is to learn and there are some legit hunters on here that I like to learn from. I asked Chad one day if he would consider sharing some deer hunting wisdom (I genuinely wanted to learn something). He responded with something along the lines of "Last time I did that I got bashed and accused of being an Elitist, ego maniac, etc. and I don't want to get into that again." So I said fair enough and left it alone.
> 
> The NEXT day or two he starts a thread and all it consisted of was him standing in front of a tree with a couple of his mounts and all that the post read was something like "I know people like looking at nice bucks and just thought I would share." I said to myself, unbelievable. He doesn't want to share actual hunting tactics and information because people say he has a big ego but he will post pictures of himself standing by his mounts!? Then, he would constantly make reference to how humble he was and how much he didn't have an elitist attitude. I'm sorry but if you have to keep telling everyone your not an ego maniac then you might just be one.
> 
> So basically, he wanted to keep telling people he was humble, didn't care about the books, etc. so that he could knock off a "world record" and not have to have it officially scored. How many times has he said he could of contested the current number 1 buck with his big typical that he has but he didn't want to deal with the hassle? It all makes sense after looking back on it.


He also would never post kill pics of him with his big typical, only pictures of the mount. Same with his double drop tine buck. That's because he never killed them!! The only one he would post the kill pictures of is the high fence one he killed. All makes sense now.


----------



## rut hunt

Where do I have to look to find the first convicting evidence ivebeen reading page after page and can't find the start of the evidence


----------



## chaded

rut hunt said:


> Where do I have to look to find the first convicting evidence ivebeen reading page after page and can't find the start of the evidence



Start here and read on. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2239340&page=14


----------



## skeet16

rut hunt said:


> Where do I have to look to find the first convicting evidence ivebeen reading page after page and can't find the start of the evidence


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2239340&page=14
Post number#344
Have a blast reading!
Not long after OB logged off AT Facebook and has been removed from. Trophy Pursuit!


----------



## skeet16

I would start about page 12 though Dean ask a few primer questions!


----------



## BP1992

rut hunt said:


> Where do I have to look to find the first convicting evidence ivebeen reading page after page and can't find the start of the evidence


Post #585.....Page 24 is the first proof.


----------



## itallushrt

You all should have listened to me 6 months ago...


----------



## nathanrogers

itallushrt said:


> You all should have listened to me 6 months ago...
> 
> https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2931/14191586443_d4684597e7_b.jpg[IMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> Ha Ha!


----------



## Treehugger98

What in the h is going on.


----------



## Bonecutterx

jayson2984 said:


> Annoying


Annoying huh?


----------



## jayson2984

Bonecutterx said:


> Annoying huh?


Sure is. I can't believe this is still going on...very annoying. Shut em down. You guys like the attention as much as he does.


----------



## rodney482

trucker3573 said:


> Ok I don't have time to read all this. Can someone please cliff notes this? I see other threads with ohiobooners being called out. Where did the pics of the buck come from? Obviously this whole thread was a fraud? Can someone post or pm quick explanation please???
> 
> Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2




http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2249751


----------



## Bonecutterx

jayson2984 said:


> Sure is. I can't believe this is still going on...very annoying. Shut em down. You guys like the attention as much as he does.


Maybe if you wouldn't of had your nose shoved in his quiver you too could have seen this kid was full of it.


----------



## jayson2984

Bonecutterx said:


> Speechless


Become speechless again..please


----------



## bearleft

"195 B&C 's avatar, The deer in your avatar and the pics of a 230" monster I'm guessing deer farm?" This was my response in post #40. You TOOL!


----------



## fivemartins

HAPPY DAD said:


> And BIG BOY lives!!!!!!!
> 
> Dean Bower will be along shortly to offer help
> 
> Any ATer that's been around awhile will get my inside joke


Can I get some lottery numbers from you HD


----------



## 1seth

I hate to say i was right just had a feeling about this. I mean why in the hell come on here and start showing off what you think is a world record buck. I just had to go look this up... My post from pg 56


1seth said:


> i say no more post until the op comes back on with an update. I am starting to lose faith if this is for real.


----------



## floridacrackr

There sure are a lot of monday morning quarterbacks around here!


----------



## rmscustom

floridacrackr said:


> There sure are a lot of monday morning quarterbacks around here!



Didn't you know 90% of ATer's knew OB was a fraud but they just never said anything:zip: lol


----------



## H20fwler

So is chasenwhitetails in on this with OB or an OB alias or what?


----------



## rocklock hunter

floridacrackr said:


> There sure are a lot of monday morning quarterbacks around here!


My thoughts exactly. If people "knew" half what they claim, this would have come out a LONG time ago.


----------



## Big Country

H20fwler said:


> So is chasenwhitetails in on this with OB or an OB alias or what?


Two different people. As far as I can determine, every picture ever posted of OG came from Chasenwhitetails. OB apparently convinced Chasen that he was watching the same buck, and got Chasen to send him pics/video clips of OG.

Unless I missed something along the way, OB never produced a photo of the big buck that he did not get from Chasen.


----------



## Big Country

floridacrackr said:


> There sure are a lot of monday morning quarterbacks around here!


I am not one of them, but you gotta admit, that method sure improves your win/loss ratio. :chortle:


----------



## 1seth

guys yall just mad yall been leg humping the dude like a bunch of teenage girls for 3 months. that was my only post on this thread....

lmao


----------



## floridacrackr

1seth said:


> I hate to say i was right just had a feeling about this. I mean why in the hell come on here and start showing off what you think is a world record buck. I just had to go look this up... My post from pg 56





1seth said:


> guys yall just mad yall been leg humping the dude like a bunch of teenage girls for 3 months. that was my only post on this thread....
> 
> lmao


Well aren't you a genius! You should start your own 1-900 # and tell people their futures!


----------



## benkharr

floridacrackr said:


> There sure are a lot of monday morning quarterbacks around here!


Yep!


----------



## H20fwler

Big Country said:


> Two different people. As far as I can determine, every picture ever posted of OG came from Chasenwhitetails. OB apparently convinced Chasen that he was watching the same buck, and got Chasen to send him pics/video clips of OG.
> 
> Unless I missed something along the way, OB never produced a photo of the big buck that he did not get from Chasen.


So chasen was BS'ng too and sucked OB in?

And this is the deer mounted?


----------



## Big Country

H20fwler said:


> So chasen was BS'ng too and sucked OB in?
> 
> And this is the deer mounted?


I am pretty sure that OG`s sheds from 2013 were found, and this is only my personal opinion, but I think Chasen is telling the truth.

As for that picture……I have heard so many stories, and seen so many pictures since this whole OG saga started, I don`t even remember what he looks like anymore. Is that him?


----------



## Big Country

Just looked……two different bucks…..


----------



## tackscall

Big Country said:


> Just looked……two different bucks…..


Wow it were him this thread would hit 1000 pages


----------



## Fortyneck

Gozilla≠OG


You would have had to have followed this thread and all of it's spinoffs to know this has been covered already. 

The deer above anybody can own (a replica anyway) for a couple large...


----------



## ozzz

ttt


----------



## ironworker172

*Trail cam pics*

Still waiting on this years trail cam pic to be sent to my PM's


----------



## paarchhntr

ironworker172 said:


> Still waiting on this years trail cam pic to be sent to my PM's


I think you have been out of the loop. You have some reading to do.


----------



## Fortyneck

ironworker172 said:


> Still waiting on this years trail cam pic to be sent to my PM's


PM sent.























J/K

Chasen… where you at?!?!? Reinvigorate this thread with some 2014 OG pics. Even if he's in a kennel in your backyard.


----------



## Fortyneck




----------



## SURVIVORMAN66

Wow what a deer!! Any trail cams for this year?????


----------



## .BuckHunt.

SURVIVORMAN66 said:


> Wow what a deer!! Any trail cams for this year?????


Better read some more of this thread


----------



## Buckluck00

That's awesome


----------



## HOYTMAN37

.BuckHunt. said:


> Better read some more of this thread


WOW...tell me


----------



## H20fwler

SURVIVORMAN66 said:


> Wow what a deer!! Any trail cams for this year?????


Check with DD ranch I think it was and see if they have any pics from this year.


----------



## Mike318

Too long, didn't read.

can someone give me the short story. and yes i know what went down with OB just not sure on the connection?


----------



## vhram

Wow!


----------



## ironworker172

paarchhntr said:


> I think you have been out of the loop. You have some reading to do.


Don't think so....I am more in the loop than you think:wink:


----------



## switchback270

ironworker172 said:


> Don't think so....I am more in the loop than you think:wink:


the plot thickens....


----------



## floridacrackr

ironworker172 said:


> Still waiting on this years trail cam pic to be sent to my PM's


and who exactly would be sending them to you?


----------



## paarchhntr

ironworker172 said:


> Don't think so....I am more in the loop than you think:wink:


Have you been to the high fence petting zoo to visit og?


----------



## H20fwler

My guess would be chasen.............


----------



## DaneHunter

Has Chasen even been on since he got called out in the OB thread?


----------



## Fortyneck

h20fwler said:


> my guess would be chasen.............


Bingo!


----------



## Fortyneck

DaneHunter said:


> Has Chasen even been on since he got called out in the OB thread?


Yes.


----------



## H20fwler

But I don't think he is posting, just lurking.


----------



## Fortyneck

H20fwler said:


> But I don't think he is posting, just lurking.


:spy:


----------



## NCDoberman

Do you think this gets to 300k views before the season starts?


----------



## Fortyneck

mikepahl318 said:


> Too long, didn't read.
> 
> can someone give me the short story. and yes i know what went down with OB just not sure on the connection?


I don't know if you read this one, may answer some of your questions… 

Might leave you with more…

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2249066&highlight=chasenwhitetail


----------



## BP1992

ironworker172 said:


> Don't think so....I am more in the loop than you think:wink:


Chasen?


----------



## BuckTeeth

Check out my fabulous new jeans, OB recommended them. Im sure I'll buy, I mean kill, a big buck this year wearing these amazing threads!


----------



## benkharr

mikepahl318 said:


> Too long, didn't read.
> 
> can someone give me the short story. and yes i know what went down with OB just not sure on the connection?


OB had been saying he was hunting OG among other deer. It has thrown OG under scrutiny. To be honest I have no idea what page to read to get this info this is all I know.


----------



## BP1992

Dikbag35 said:


> Check out my fabulous new jeans, OB recommended them. Im sure I'll buy, I mean kill, a big buck this year wearing these amazing threads!
> 
> View attachment 2002500


Don't forget to pose with your booner while wearing them this year. If you don't kill a booner, then no worries. You can just go buy one.


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

No pics on my farm but someone on here has them. But no going to throw him to the wolves


----------



## BP1992

Chasenwhitetail said:


> No pics on my farm but someone on here has them. But no going to throw him to the wolves


Is he bigger?


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

Looks to have alittle growing to do but I havnt seen a pic sence July 19th. Non typical but still has the frame


----------



## D-nasty

Chasenwhitetail said:


> No pics on my farm but someone on here has them. But no going to throw him to the wolves


Do it! For me!


----------



## H20fwler

Nice to see you posting again chasen, where you bin? Have you talked with OB lately? Please lets here everything on how OG is doing.


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

Lol workin that's all I get done and no he hasn't tryed contacting me I'd say he knows better... Only thing I know about OG is he's not on my farm but he's close... Cameras are still out hopin to get a pic of him but he's alive and healthy from what I've seen


----------



## WVohioFAN

Oh wow...... someone on here has recent OG pics. The AT mob will demand them. Prepare for it. lol


----------



## ironworker172

His rack from last year had more junk than I originally thought....I'd bet he goes non typ this year if he gets scored.


----------



## OhioRed

Glad to see this thread back to the top. Shout out to Ross co.!


----------



## panick

So the sheds were found,but score is unknown?I still belive that buck has Amish bucks blood line.


----------



## 3dn4jc

OH YEA, WE back in business!!!! WooHooo!!!!:clap:OG,OG,OG!!


----------



## MissouriBowtech

Would love to know what the sheds scored


----------



## DaneHunter

I thought they measured his sheds and it was no where near being a new record, especially with all the deductions from the narly junk.


----------



## bjmostel

Call DD ranch maybe they'll give us some pics.


----------



## BP1992

DaneHunter said:


> I thought they measured his sheds and it was no where near being a new record, especially with all the deductions from the narly junk.


I think it was around 190 net and either 220 or 240 gross (can't remember which).


----------



## us326544

Could you imagine if this thread actually ends on a high note with Chasen putting him on the ground........

Talk about going from the gutter to the top.


----------



## OhioRed

bjmostel said:


> Call DD ranch maybe they'll give us some pics.


Wrong county


----------



## BP1992

OhioRed said:


> Wrong county


You must be the guy with the trail cam pics.


----------



## OhioRed

Don't I wish.


----------



## cgoehl125

According to the guy that bought the sheds it scores 
257 gross nt
251 net nt
226 typical frame 
This is from the antler collector Facebook page. Go check him out 

Sent from my HTCONE


----------



## B-G-K

Guys, I'm the one with the pics of OG this year. It seems he made the trek to NY when he found out OB was after him. 









He's looking even bigger this year


----------



## BuckSlayerWells

He is over 200.
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...=z0TVwgntUJJZp48NT8EkKw&bvm=bv.71954034,d.cGU


----------



## wipy

what is the world record typical now anyways??? milo or the king buck??


----------



## DaneHunter

wipy said:


> what is the world record typical now anyways??? milo or the king buck??


Milo. The king buck was scored non typical.


----------



## wipy

DaneHunter said:


> Milo. The king buck was scored non typical.


but i thought it was rescored back in april and was officially the new record..


----------



## DaneHunter

wipy said:


> but i thought it was rescored back in april and was officially the new record..


Id have to research it again. There was a big controversy over it. I'm read in field and stream that it was not the new record.


----------



## benkharr

us326544 said:


> Could you imagine if this thread actually ends on a high note with Chasen putting him on the ground........
> 
> Talk about going from the gutter to the top.


It would be a cool story.


----------



## ballistic 2013

Dikbag35 said:


> Check out my fabulous new jeans, OB recommended them. Im sure I'll buy, I mean kill, a big buck this year wearing these amazing threads!
> 
> View attachment 2002500


The boots ought to do it if the jeans don't!!!!


----------



## saskguy

I've seen the trail cam pics of him this year. 
No guff.


----------



## bjmostel

saskguy said:


> I've seen the trail cam pics of him this year.
> No guff.


How does some one from Canadia get in on the pics and we can't here at AT? Come one spill the pics no one is going to travel from Ohio to Sask to try slap you around for posting the pics. :wink:


----------



## saskguy

I'm not one to spill them but the pics exist.


----------



## Treehugger98

Wonder if ob will be signing autographs at the double d this year?


----------



## Fortyneck

saskguy said:


> I'm not one to spill them but the pics exist.


:hungry:


----------



## skippyturtle

wipy said:


> but i thought it was rescored back in april and was officially the new record..


No it was reexamined and B&C panel concluded it was scored right and the tines are common base tines making them non typical. He is 180 typical or 217 non typical

The northeast big buck club has it as the world record at 221 6/8 and that was done in April so that is probably what you are thinking of.


----------



## nojreyd

Well...normally I am not one to stir the pot...but I picked these off facebook this morning after I saw this old thread resurfaced. I figured not all of you have facebook, but here they are. I have no connections to this deer, the people, the thread, etc...just an innocent bystander / pot stirrer.


----------



## saskguy

> How does some one from Canadia get in on the pics and we can't here at AT? Come one spill the pics no one is going to travel from Ohio to Sask to try slap you around for posting the pics


Truthfully, I just happen to know some good fellas that run a great hunting magazine. The sheds will be on the cover of the magazine, along with some information on the buck, along with trail cams pics of him in velvet this year.


----------



## ember

Is it possible a farmed deer with huge potential was let out of the pen at an early age to roam the woods as a "free range deer" all the time the guys that released knew his whereabouts and have waited until he grew up taking pics along the way, only to claim him later as a non high fence deer?

I have no faith anymore, I can't believe the lengths people will go anymore. Would you consider genetically manufactured buck let loose to range the backwoods a fair chase book buck if not shot in the pen?


----------



## Alpha Burnt

This deer in Ohio or Canada? Getting more confused.


----------



## DaneHunter

I'm still saying high fence, lol. May not be on a hunting ranch but someone has him penned in somewhere. I know Ohio, and I know there is no way that deer is free range and hasn't been poached yet, lol.


----------



## ember

http://www.indystar.com/longform/news/investigations/2014/03/27/buck-fever-chapter-one/6865283/

It is said the Amish do it to boost local economy, buck bucks bring in money to the local economy.


----------



## ember

DaneHunter said:


> I'm still saying high fence, lol. May not be on a hunting ranch but someone has him penned in somewhere. I know Ohio, and I know there is no way that deer is free range and hasn't been poached yet, lol.


If you had a big farm and fed that deer what it was raised on with GMO fed and supplements and he had cover and all he needed why would he not stay. The way guys are keeping tabs on deer on the TV shows, Drurys, ect... Pics of samr deer for years no one is getting on their properties.

My buddy brings back giant smallies in his live well from Lake Oneida and stocks them a couple hundred miles south in Northern NJ in a local lake, they thrive and are not from this local area. Look at Texas, their deer should be way smaller naturally.

That deer could be worth a ton of money, fame ect. The whole OB has me rattled.


----------



## H20fwler

Yep he's putting on some extra growth............


----------



## Fortyneck

ember said:


> http://www.indystar.com/longform/news/investigations/2014/03/27/buck-fever-chapter-one/6865283/
> 
> It is said the Amish do it to boost local economy, buck bucks bring in money to the local economy.


After watching that bucksaver video, I just about tossed my cookies to imagine somewhere near the Ohio/West Virginia border a bunch of sweaty bearded Amish 

dudes are holding down a roofied-up *OG* while the one known only as "Cue Ball the Gimp Slayer" tazes his nads and flowbee's his doink… :vom:


----------



## Buckstar25

Look for new series on animal planet. "OG hunters" gonna be some great television!


----------



## ironworker172

Yep, sold the sheds to an antler collector......and he didn't pay enough for them either.


----------



## Treehugger98

Why did you sell?


----------



## ironworker172

Not me brother.....I think he was a fool for selling them .....but to each his own I guess.


----------



## Treehugger98

10-4, couldn't have pried those horns out of my hand if I had found them. They would have collected dust in my den, but waking up every morning to look at a set of antlers like that would be awsome. I will never see a deer like that let alone kill one.


----------



## Ky Bob

ironworker172 said:


> Yep, sold the sheds to an antler collector......and he didn't pay enough for them either.


How much did he sell them for?


----------



## ironworker172

Ky Bob said:


> How much did he sell them for?


I'm not one to bust him out but let's say about enough to buy 5 new Carbon Elements.


----------



## .BuckHunt.

ironworker172 said:


> I'm not one to bust him out but let's say about enough to buy 5 new Carbon Elements.


That's it? Dang... A lot lower then I would have thought


----------



## DaneHunter

Ky Bob said:


> How much did he sell them for?


I thought the rumor was 7500.


----------



## ironworker172

DaneHunter said:


> I thought the rumor was 7500.


Hmmm and the Carbon Element sells for around $1500. X5


----------



## ironworker172

I mean hell, we just as we'll put it out there since the collector is puttin em on face book.


----------



## Ky Bob

Way too cheap!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaneHunter

ironworker172 said:


> I mean hell, we just as we'll put it out there since the collector is puttin em on face book.


It was out way before this thread. Not sure why it's hush hush now.


----------



## kscumminsdriver

saskguy said:


> Truthfully, I just happen to know some good fellas that run a great hunting magazine. The sheds will be on the cover of the magazine, along with some information on the buck, along with trail cams pics of him in velvet this year.


which magazine?? need to make sure I pick up a copy


----------



## saskguy

Big Game Illustrated. Best hunting magazine out there.
That's a plug. lol

But it's true.


----------



## moondoondude

I have walked so many hundreds, thousands of miles... I would walk thousands more for a set like that.


----------



## PY Bucks

Velvet pics?


----------



## floridacrackr

I would be surprised if any pics surface this year!


----------



## PoppaPump

bump for new trail pics.............


----------



## flinginairos

I think OB should come back. After this all has settled down he would be welcome, right? :wink:


----------



## floridacrackr

flinginairos said:


> I think OB should come back. After this all has settled down he would be welcome, right? :wink:


With open arms...:set1_punch:


----------



## z7master167

Can someone elaborate what OB done or tell me where to find it??


----------



## .BuckHunt.

z7master167 said:


> Can someone elaborate what OB done or tell me where to find it??


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2239340


----------



## nomansland

z7master167 said:


> Can someone elaborate what OB done or tell me where to find it??


The short answer is he played a lot of people for fools. He posted pictures of giants bucks he killed and acted very humble and knowledgable without ever showing knowledge. Many AT members humped him raw. Then the truth came out his bucks were shot on a high fence ranch.


----------



## .BuckHunt.

Or replicas...


----------



## Master Chief

saskguy said:


> Big Game Illustrated. Best hunting magazine out there.
> That's a plug. lol
> 
> But it's true.


I can't believe people are still willing to give out pics after so much publicity and controversy with the deer.

Some very generous people!


----------



## kansasboi

flinginairos said:


> I think OB should come back. After this all has settled down he would be welcome, right? :wink:


I check every so often, waiting, hoping..sure would love to hear his side of things lol


----------



## z7master167

nomansland said:


> The short answer is he played a lot of people for fools. He posted pictures of giants bucks he killed and acted very humble and knowledgable without ever showing knowledge. Many AT members humped him raw. Then the truth came out his bucks were shot on a high fence ranch.


Thanks for summing it up for me, i was tired of reading lol


----------



## nomansland

z7master167 said:


> Thanks for summing it up for me, i was tired of reading lol


Lol no problem


----------



## floridacrackr

He also went as far as to swap hunts with people selling the opportunity to hunt his hallowed ground in southern Ohio.


----------



## flinginairos

floridacrackr said:


> He also went as far as to swap hunts with people selling the opportunity to hunt his hallowed ground in southern Ohio.


Yeah, you got screwed on that deal and I feel bad for you!


----------



## floridacrackr

flinginairos said:


> Yeah, you got screwed on that deal and I feel bad for you!


It's all good...you live and you learn!


----------



## nomansland

floridacrackr said:


> He also went as far as to swap hunts with people selling the opportunity to hunt his hallowed ground in southern Ohio.


I can't believe I left that part out. Definitely one of the worst things he did. Dude was a total scum bag.


----------



## floridacrackr

I would love to see him show his face around here one day...the reaction would be epic! Might be one of the all time threads on AT if it didn't get locked down by the mods!


----------



## itallushrt

You forgot the part about him modeling ripped up jeans and paying some stripper to show up in some pics and act like his wife or boyfriend or whatever.


----------



## floridacrackr

itallushrt said:


> You forgot the part about him modeling ripped up jeans and paying some stripper to show up in some pics and act like his wife or boyfriend or whatever.


As unbelievable as it may seem she was real...i saw it firsthand! Not sure if she wasn't being duped liked the rest of us or not.


----------



## nomansland

floridacrackr said:


> As unbelievable as it may seem she was real...i saw it firsthand! Not sure if she wasn't being duped liked the rest of us or not.


Man I wonder if she has seen all this and her husband literally over night became the biggest tool in AT history.


----------



## floridacrackr

I'm not sure if she knew everything that was going on or not. She knew I was suppose to be coming up to hunt with them but not sure she knew about the origins of all of his so called booners!


----------



## itallushrt

floridacrackr said:


> As unbelievable as it may seem she was real...i saw it firsthand! Not sure if she wasn't being duped liked the rest of us or not.


Still a stripper probably though.


----------



## henro

I stop posting on AT for a few months and I come back to threads like this... Nothing new lol.


----------



## huntindawg

There may already be a summary that puts the whole saga together on one of the 108 pages in this thread or one of the 111 in the other but just to rehash the details w/ a pseduo time frame:

1) OhioBooners (henceforth OB) arrives on AT, claiming to have arrowed multiple B&C bucks over several years.

1a)No one has a reason to not believe him, as he posts many pictures and many stories of his conquests.

1b)Everyone falls in love w/ OB.

2) Late 2013, pictures of the Ohio Giant (henceforth OG) are posted by ChasenWhitetails (henceforth CW), who claims to have gotten the photos off of a farm he has permission to hunt in OH.

3) OB posts in the OG thread, claiming to have knowledge of OG, asserting that the buck has traveled many miles since he saw him earlier in the year.

3a)To my knowledge, CW never confirmed or denied that OB was correct in his initial assertion of the wherebouts of the deer.

4) The OG makes it through the 2013-2014 OH deer season without being killed.

5) April 2014, OB posts a link to his video on trophypursuits.com, which has many details about the OG, insinuating he has knowledge of the deer's current locale and perhaps there will be a future story about his sheds.

6) Early May, OB is outed for having arrowed no B&C bucks, instead actually buying replicas and maybe shooting penned deer, and then is never heard from again.

7) Current day, CW is now, for some reason, having to deny he is actually OB.


Is this right? Feel free to copy paste and update any missing pertinent info and edit my time line.



I really just want to know if OG is a real, free-range from birth deer living in southern OH.


----------



## benkharr

I didn't know about the OB being CW controversy. Probably because I didn't read every page. 

Bottom line I hope OG is real (free range) and I hope an ethical hunter gets him by the weapon of his choice.


----------



## DrenalinHntr

huntindawg said:


> There may already be a summary that puts the whole saga together on one of the 108 pages in this thread or one of the 111 in the other but just to rehash the details w/ a pseduo time frame:
> 
> 1) OhioBooners (henceforth OB) arrives on AT, claiming to have arrowed multiple B&C bucks over several years.
> 
> 1a)No one has a reason to not believe him, as he posts many pictures and many stories of his conquests.
> 
> 1b)Everyone falls in love w/ OB.
> 
> 2) Late 2013, pictures of the Ohio Giant (henceforth OG) are posted by ChasenWhitetails (henceforth CW), who claims to have gotten the photos off of a farm he has permission to hunt in OH.
> 
> 3) OB posts in the OG thread, claiming to have knowledge of OG, asserting that the buck has traveled many miles since he saw him earlier in the year.
> 
> 3a)To my knowledge, CW never confirmed or denied that OB was correct in his initial assertion of the wherebouts of the deer.
> 
> 4) The OG makes it through the 2013-2014 OH deer season without being killed.
> 
> 5) April 2014, OB posts a link to his video on trophypursuits.com, which has many details about the OG, insinuating he has knowledge of the deer's current locale and perhaps there will be a future story about his sheds.
> 
> 6) Early May, OB is outed for having arrowed no B&C bucks, instead actually buying replicas and maybe shooting penned deer, and then is never heard from again.
> 
> 7) Current day, CW is now, for some reason, having to deny he is actually OB.
> 
> 
> Is this right? Feel free to copy paste and update any missing pertinent info and edit my time line.
> 
> 
> 
> I really just want to know if OG is a real, free-range from birth deer living in southern OH.


my head hurts


----------



## nhns4

Its baaacckk


----------



## ExtremeWestern

i just read all 108 pages FML going away now......oh and this lol

http://instagram.com/p/pWoTzthYN4/?modal=true

14 points and all


----------



## thwacker

ExtremeWestern said:


> i just read all 108 pages FML going away now......oh and this lol
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/pWoTzthYN4/?modal=true
> 
> 14 points and all


nice........................ here's the NAW article http://www.northamericanwhitetail.com/deer-of-the-day/jason-erb-193-inch-ohio-trophy-buck/


----------



## benkharr

ExtremeWestern said:


> i just read all 108 pages FML going away now......oh and this lol
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/pWoTzthYN4/?modal=true
> 
> 14 points and all


That deer has better mass than OG but shorter tines. OHIO has giants!


----------



## M4J0R T0M

Wow, I can't believe how this all turned out. I kept up with this thread for the duration of last season but just now found out about OB being a fake. 

Can sine link the post where em he was outted? Maybe link the other thread as well.


----------



## SURVIVORMAN66

floridacrackr said:


> It's all good...you live and you learn!


Did you swap a hunt with this guy?
I'm assuming you took him but he didn't return the favor?


----------



## bjmostel

I think someone should make a full summary of the OB/OG story and it should become a sticky thread. So we just refer everyone to that summary post for what happened.......Oh I heard OB is getting a sex change and changing his......or should I say her name.......rumor is a new show is coming out trying with an unknown host trying to bridge the transgender community with the hunting community.


----------



## Fortyneck

huntindawg said:


> There may already be a summary that puts the whole saga together on one of the 108 pages in this thread or one of the 111 in the other but just to rehash the details w/ a pseduo time frame:
> 
> 1) OhioBooners (henceforth OB) arrives on AT, claiming to have arrowed multiple B&C bucks over several years.
> 
> 1a)No one has a reason to not believe him, as he posts many pictures and many stories of his conquests.
> 
> 1b)Everyone falls in love w/ OB.
> 
> 2) Late 2013, pictures of the Ohio Giant (henceforth OG) are posted by ChasenWhitetails (henceforth CW), who claims to have gotten the photos off of a farm he has permission to hunt in OH.
> 
> 3) OB posts in the OG thread, claiming to have knowledge of OG, asserting that the buck has traveled many miles since he saw him earlier in the year.
> 
> 3a)To my knowledge, CW never confirmed or denied that OB was correct in his initial assertion of the wherebouts of the deer.
> 
> 4) The OG makes it through the 2013-2014 OH deer season without being killed.
> 
> 5) April 2014, OB posts a link to his video on trophypursuits.com, which has many details about the OG, insinuating he has knowledge of the deer's current locale and perhaps there will be a future story about his sheds.
> 
> 6) Early May, OB is outed for having arrowed no B&C bucks, instead actually buying replicas and maybe shooting penned deer, and then is never heard from again.
> 
> 7) Current day, CW is now, for some reason, having to deny he is actually OB.
> 
> 
> Is this right? Feel free to copy paste and update any missing pertinent info and edit my time line.
> 
> 
> 
> I really just want to know if OG is a real, free-range from birth deer living in southern OH.


For some reason people focus on the insult, but then there is the injury, OB stole hunts from members on AT that were supposed to be trade hunts for time

on his non-existent booner farms in Ohio.


----------



## Fortyneck

bjmostel said:


> I think someone should make a full summary of the OB/OG story and it should become a sticky thread. So we just refer everyone to that summary post for what happened.......Oh I heard OB is getting a sex change and changing his......or should I say her name.......rumor is a new show is coming out trying with an unknown host trying to bridge the transgender community with the hunting community.


With his AT notoriety, he could probably retire making appearances at gentlemen's clubs through out the midwest…

"Calling OB to the main stage… OB to the main stage…"


----------



## Bow-Hunter_1989

Subscribed to read later! made it to page 80..


----------



## Fortyneck

ExtremeWestern said:


> i just read all 108 pages FML going away now......oh and this lol
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/pWoTzthYN4/?modal=true
> 
> 14 points and all


This thread ain't chit...



Bow-Hunter_1989 said:


> Subscribed to read later! made it to page 80..


Forget this thread, this is the money thread… http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2239340

Then come back to this thread to see what's new.


----------



## Bow-Hunter_1989

So i just read 109 pages of posts to find out that OB IS A FAKE????? FML


----------



## BP1992

Bow-Hunter_1989 said:


> Subscribed to read later! made it to page 80..


This is just the baby thread of it all.


----------



## Fortyneck

Bow-Hunter_1989 said:


> So i just read 109 pages of posts to find out that OB IS A FAKE????? FML


Lol! yup.



BP1992 said:


> This is just the baby thread of it all.


The full-grown mother of all OB threads, unfortunately, is not accepting new posts, otherwise it would be up on top still…

Feel kinda bad now for the folks that stumble upon this thread...


----------



## BP1992

Fortyneck said:


> Lol! yup.
> 
> 
> 
> The full-grown mother of all OB threads, unfortunately, is not accepting new posts, otherwise it would be up on top still…
> 
> Feel kinda bad now for the folks that stumble upon this thread...


At least they can still read it though!


----------



## DaneHunter

I miss that thread...


----------



## floridacrackr

SURVIVORMAN66 said:


> Did you swap a hunt with this guy?
> I'm assuming you took him but he didn't return the favor?


Yeah i had him and his fiance down to turkey hunt this past March. Pulled off a double the first morning and put both of them on their first Osceola's. Then all of this erupted in May and i guess you know how the rest goes....no hunt for me! Thanks a lot Dean Bowers!


----------



## MJR

A few things I garnered from this thread, the other thread and the other other thread: a lot of dudes named Chad frequent Southern Ohio, too many members of this site are too busy trying to be a badass to pick up on sarcasm and there was something else, but I don't remember what it was.


----------



## mpetrozza67

Hey MJR I know what it was that you for. There are way to many people on here with way to much time on there hands. I mean seriously who the hell makes phone calls and emails to a high fence outfitter to see if posted trail cam pics are from his ranch. Seriously get a freakin life. I was amazed at how many people were actually upset and wanting the OP to actually post a pic of his drivers license. There are people on this site who need an old fashioned beat down because they are just plain rude and disrespectful. I hope that chasin smokes this buck in another month and then you will see all these guys that were talkin smack wanting to be his best friend.


----------



## itallushrt

DaneHunter said:


> I miss that thread...


Me too. It was the best of times (for some) and the worst of time (for most).


----------



## MJR

mpetrozza67 said:


> Hey MJR I know what it was that you for. There are way to many people on here with way to much time on there hands. I mean seriously who the hell makes phone calls and emails to a high fence outfitter to see if posted trail cam pics are from his ranch. Seriously get a freakin life. I was amazed at how many people were actually upset and wanting the OP to actually post a pic of his drivers license. There are people on this site who need an old fashioned beat down because they are just plain rude and disrespectful. I hope that chasin smokes this buck in another month and then you will see all these guys that were talkin smack wanting to be his best friend.


Indeed.


----------



## benkharr

I think most people want this buck to be real, alive, and free range. I would say that is why most people follow this thread.


----------



## Pork_Chopper

You know, OB taking on the namesake seriously almost kept me from buying an Obsession Bow. Reason: In three different places my Obsession Phoenix says "OB". One just above the shelf, and one on each limb pocket! Dang it OB, see the ripple effect you have caused on the entire AT community?!


----------



## Fortyneck

Pork_Chopper said:


> You know, OB taking on the namesake seriously almost kept me from buying an Obsession Bow. Reason: In three different places my Obsession Phoenix says "OB". One just above the shelf, and one on each limb pocket! Dang it OB, see the ripple effect you have caused on the entire AT community?!


You telling us you bought the OB signature edition pro model anyway???


----------



## Pork_Chopper

Fortyneck said:


> You telling us you bought the OB signature edition pro model anyway???


Affirmative. I just hope it can blow through 16 yr. old does, fiberglass replica shoulders, and high fence deer and elk vitals!


----------



## Fortyneck

Pork_Chopper said:


> Affirmative. I just hope it can blow through 16 yr. old does, fiberglass replica shoulders, and high fence deer and elk vitals!


Let's not forget those jumbo pen raised "wild" boars.

I hear if you are not happy for any reason you are entitled to a free hunt: Osceolas down south, black bear up north, or potential WR whitetail in southern Ohio, 

your choice. 
:behindsof


----------



## mlima5

BP1992 said:


> At least they can still read it though!


I just stumbled upon this. I read about 10 pages and then skipped to the last page. Saw the post linking to the post titled the pursuit of og, read the first and last page. I am so lost. So this buck is in a high fence? What the hell happened to OB? I dont have the time to read through 400+pages or i would. Can anybody give me a brief rundown of what happened?


----------



## benkharr

huntindawg said:


> There may already be a summary that puts the whole saga together on one of the 108 pages in this thread or one of the 111 in the other but just to rehash the details w/ a pseduo time frame:
> 
> 1) OhioBooners (henceforth OB) arrives on AT, claiming to have arrowed multiple B&C bucks over several years.
> 
> 1a)No one has a reason to not believe him, as he posts many pictures and many stories of his conquests.
> 
> 1b)Everyone falls in love w/ OB.
> 
> 2) Late 2013, pictures of the Ohio Giant (henceforth OG) are posted by ChasenWhitetails (henceforth CW), who claims to have gotten the photos off of a farm he has permission to hunt in OH.
> 
> 3) OB posts in the OG thread, claiming to have knowledge of OG, asserting that the buck has traveled many miles since he saw him earlier in the year.
> 
> 3a)To my knowledge, CW never confirmed or denied that OB was correct in his initial assertion of the wherebouts of the deer.
> 
> 4) The OG makes it through the 2013-2014 OH deer season without being killed.
> 
> 5) April 2014, OB posts a link to his video on trophypursuits.com, which has many details about the OG, insinuating he has knowledge of the deer's current locale and perhaps there will be a future story about his sheds.
> 
> 6) Early May, OB is outed for having arrowed no B&C bucks, instead actually buying replicas and maybe shooting penned deer, and then is never heard from again.
> 
> 7) Current day, CW is now, for some reason, having to deny he is actually OB.
> 
> 
> Is this right? Feel free to copy paste and update any missing pertinent info and edit my time line.
> 
> 
> 
> I really just want to know if OG is a real, free-range from birth deer living in southern OH.


Here is a good summary


----------



## nomansland

floridacrackr said:


> It's all good...you live and you learn!


Florida how are you not pursuing some legal action towards that tool? I mean two Oceola hunts are probably what about $5,000?!


----------



## DaneHunter

nomansland said:


> Florida how are you not pursuing some legal action towards that tool? I mean two Oceola hunts are probably what about $5,000?!


Unless it was a written agreement there isn't much he can do. Except maybe go on Judge Judy.


----------



## nomansland

DaneHunter said:


> Unless it was a written agreement there isn't much he can do. Except maybe go on Judge Judy.


I've seen people sue and win over much dumber things. I'm sure he has plenty of messages agreeing to a trade.


----------



## floridacrackr

nomansland said:


> I've seen people sue and win over much dumber things. I'm sure he has plenty of messages agreeing to a trade.


yeah i have plenty of texts messages and even comments made on here but to be honest i don't even care about chasing the dude down. He obviously has some serious issues in life and i don't really want anything else to do with him. Yeah i know if you put into money terms it's $5,000 but i can lay my head down at night and sleep good knowing i didn't do any wrong. This guy has some major issues that obviously consume who he is and how he portrays himself. Plus, if i ever saw him i would probably do something stupid.


----------



## bowfool12

floridacrackr said:


> yeah i have plenty of texts messages and even comments made on here but to be honest i don't even care about chasing the dude down. He obviously has some serious issues in life and i don't really want anything else to do with him. Yeah i know if you put into money terms it's $5,000 but i can lay my head down at night and sleep good knowing i didn't do any wrong. This guy has some major issues that obviously consume who he is and how he portrays himself. Plus, if i ever saw him i would probably do something stupid.


You da man crackr. Much respect on how you've handled it.


----------



## AintNoGriz

Pork_Chopper said:


> You know, OB taking on the namesake seriously almost kept me from buying an Obsession Bow. Reason: In three different places my Obsession Phoenix says "OB". One just above the shelf, and one on each limb pocket! Dang it OB, see the ripple effect you have caused on the entire AT community?!



This was quite funny......


----------



## buglecrazy

floridacrackr said:


> yeah i have plenty of texts messages and even comments made on here but to be honest i don't even care about chasing the dude down. He obviously has some serious issues in life and i don't really want anything else to do with him. Yeah i know if you put into money terms it's $5,000 but i can lay my head down at night and sleep good knowing i didn't do any wrong. This guy has some major issues that obviously consume who he is and how he portrays himself. Plus, if i ever saw him i would probably do something stupid.


Props!!!


----------



## nomansland

floridacrackr said:


> yeah i have plenty of texts messages and even comments made on here but to be honest i don't even care about chasing the dude down. He obviously has some serious issues in life and i don't really want anything else to do with him. Yeah i know if you put into money terms it's $5,000 but i can lay my head down at night and sleep good knowing i didn't do any wrong. This guy has some major issues that obviously consume who he is and how he portrays himself. Plus, if i ever saw him i would probably do something stupid.


Florida this isn't about you. This is about the rest of us wanting to see this tool bag burn for being a lying scum bag. Lol But I commend you. You sound like a better man than most.


----------



## floridacrackr

nomansland said:


> Florida this isn't about you. This is about the rest of us wanting to see this tool bag burn for being a lying scum bag. Lol But I commend you. You sound like a better man than most.


I just do my best to focus on the things that matter the most in life, not some tool bag in WV...lol! I tried to turn him in for hunting without a license but the wonderful state of Florida didn't feel it was important enough to pursue!


----------



## nomansland

floridacrackr said:


> I just do my best to focus on the things that matter the most in life, not some tool bag in WV...lol! I tried to turn him in for hunting without a license but the wonderful state of Florida didn't feel it was important enough to pursue!


Wait he also hunted without a license?! Do tell!


----------



## floridacrackr

nomansland said:


> Wait he also hunted without a license?! Do tell!


Yep....no license for him or his companion! All on film while representing TP.


----------



## nomansland

floridacrackr said:


> Yep....no license for him or his companion! All on film while representing TP.


How did your DNR not want to see this? Wow


----------



## floridacrackr

It's up to the district attorney to pursue. From what they said it's just a misdemeanor...idk?


----------



## Huntin Hard

floridacrackr said:


> Yep....no license for him or his companion! All on film while representing TP.


Wow! So that means he didn't tag them in either ?


----------



## H20fwler

floridacrackr said:


> Yep....no license for him or his companion! All on film while representing TP.


I would think it could be a Lacy violation or something with him crossing state lines to break the law and then taking poached birds home.

Why did you let him do it? He could have gotten you in trouble for complicity or something if you knew about it.


----------



## Fortyneck

H20fwler said:


> I would think it could be a Lacy violation or something with him crossing state lines to break the law and then taking poached birds home.
> 
> Why did you let him do it? *He could have gotten you in trouble for complicity or something if you knew about it.*


No he couldn't have. floridacrackr didn't force him to break the law, I'm sure he assumed he was fully licensed if he was killing big game. 

If you see a poacher poach and report him are you on the hook for his crime?


----------



## H20fwler

Fortyneck said:


> No he couldn't have. floridacrackr didn't make him break the law. If you see a poacher poach are you on the hook for his crime?


Our local green jeans loves to write everyone a ticket whenever possible, the complicity thing is one of his favorites. If guys are hunting with someone that breaks the law he thinks all are just as guilty by association by not reporting them immediately or trying to stop them.


----------



## nomansland

H20fwler said:


> Our local green jeans loves to write everyone a ticket whenever possible, the complicity thing is one of his favorites. If guys are hunting with someone that breaks the law he thinks all are just as guilty by association by not reporting them immediately or trying to stop them.


That's really stupid. Like I'm going to ask all my buddies to see there license and permits before we head out. Ridiculous.


----------



## nomansland

floridacrackr said:


> It's up to the district attorney to pursue. From what they said it's just a misdemeanor...idk?


How did you know he didn't have a license? Wasn't it a bit awkward after he shot it when you asked if he checked it in or what not?


----------



## H20fwler

nomansland said:


> That's really stupid. Like I'm going to ask all my buddies to see there license and permits before we head out. Ridiculous.


Our local is a tool, I think he is in it to raise money for the state. Seems like a lot of politics involved any more, wish more CO's hunted and had common sense, I think it's pushing some away from hunting.


----------



## nomansland

H20fwler said:


> Our local is a tool, I think he is in it to raise money for the state. Seems like a lot of politics involved any more, wish more CO's hunted and had common sense, I think it's pushing some away from hunting.


He sounds like a tool. That's just a BS move.


----------



## BP1992

floridacrackr said:


> Yep....no license for him or his companion! All on film while representing TP.


How did you find that out?


----------



## Fortyneck

H20fwler said:


> Our local green jeans loves to write everyone a ticket whenever possible, the complicity thing is one of his favorites. If guys are hunting with someone that breaks the law he thinks all are just as guilty by association by not reporting them immediately or trying to stop them.


I can see that, but writing the ticket and having it hold up in court are two different things. I guess he's counting on people not knowing the laws and

just paying their fines.


----------



## redneckromeo

If he poached the birds and took the meat back he can get in trouble with the Feds. I know the birds stayed in Florida but did he take the meat back?


----------



## floridacrackr

H20fwler said:


> I would think it could be a Lacy violation or something with him crossing state lines to break the law and then taking poached birds home.
> 
> Why did you let him do it? He could have gotten you in trouble for complicity or something if you knew about it.





nomansland said:


> How did you know he didn't have a license? Wasn't it a bit awkward after he shot it when you asked if he checked it in or what not?





BP1992 said:


> How did you find that out?


I told him how to get his license online but he didn't inform me that he wasn't able to do until after the fact. He didn't take any part of the birds home. 




redneckromeo said:


> If he poached the birds and took the meat back he can get in trouble with the Feds. I know the birds stayed in Florida but did he take the meat back?


The meat and the birds stayed here. My taxidermist has the birds and I will be getting them back...who knows maybe I will auction them off on here...LOL! 

As far as the license issue and Florida law goes I spoke to the regional director for FWC who is a personal friend and he assured me that there could not be any repercussion on me or my grandfather (landowner) for him not having a license. It just sucks that they would not pursue it. I gave them everything i had from pics, text messages, and his address but they never did anything with it.

Knowing what i know now about Chad it has really tainted this deer (OG). I would like to think he's free range but it would take someone killing him and taking a polygraph test for me to believe it.


----------



## H20fwler

floridacrackr said:


> Knowing what i know now about Chad it has really tainted this deer (OG). I would like to think he's free range but it would take someone killing him and taking a polygraph test for me to believe it.


I agree 100% ^^^ The whole thing is beyond suspicious now.


----------



## Bow-Hunter_1989

After reading threw hundreds and hundreds of pages of threads. My conclusion is that Chad (OB) is a fraud and complete A-Hole. Kind of feel sorry for him the way his life has turned out. Especially seeing what it was before all of this. But it was all all a lie . As far as OG goes I would really really like to believe that CW is correct in everyrything he says. But here is my theory on it all. And this is just that a theory i have no facts to back this up it is 100% an assumption and opinion not a fact.

I think that chad had it all planned out and did have an "In" with a high fence operation. I do not believe he was going to kill the buck though. As he stated several times he was pulling for his wife... I think it was his plan to release the deer near her and let her arrow this monster with her completly unaware of the situation so she would be able to pass a poly if it was ever needed. Now what I believe happened was that this deer "OG" escaped from the HF operation, And whenever OB seen the pictures of it he had to come up with some elaborate story to try and convince the owner of the pictures that he knew this deer and in turn would gain trust and be able to talk it out with this guy "CW" and try and get the information of where this deer "ACtually" was so he and the HF owner could go and try to re capture the buck. So it is my theory that yes maybe once upon a time this was a HF deer, I believe that it escapped and OB was just trying to make it seemed like he knew about this deer in hopes to be able to actually figure out where it was so he could go and get it back to the HF operation. 

Just a thought, But there is only one person that truely knows what has went on here and he has obviously disappeared never to be heard from again. Maybe he was Mitch Rompollas son LMAO!


----------



## nomansland

Bow-Hunter_1989 said:


> After reading threw hundreds and hundreds of pages of threads. My conclusion is that Chad (OB) is a fraud and complete A-Hole. Kind of feel sorry for him the way his life has turned out. Especially seeing what it was before all of this. But it was all all a lie . As far as OG goes I would really really like to believe that CW is correct in everyrything he says. But here is my theory on it all. And this is just that a theory i have no facts to back this up it is 100% an assumption and opinion not a fact.
> 
> I think that chad had it all planned out and did have an "In" with a high fence operation. I do not believe he was going to kill the buck though. As he stated several times he was pulling for his wife... I think it was his plan to release the deer near her and let her arrow this monster with her completly unaware of the situation so she would be able to pass a poly if it was ever needed. Now what I believe happened was that this deer "OG" escaped from the HF operation, And whenever OB seen the pictures of it he had to come up with some elaborate story to try and convince the owner of the pictures that he knew this deer and in turn would gain trust and be able to talk it out with this guy "CW" and try and get the information of where this deer "ACtually" was so he and the HF owner could go and try to re capture the buck. So it is my theory that yes maybe once upon a time this was a HF deer, I believe that it escapped and OB was just trying to make it seemed like he knew about this deer in hopes to be able to actually figure out where it was so he could go and get it back to the HF operation.
> 
> Just a thought, But there is only one person that truely knows what has went on here and he has obviously disappeared never to be heard from again. Maybe he was Mitch Rompollas son LMAO!


That is an incredible amount of imagination and assumptions. Lol Could very well be true though.


----------



## Bow-Hunter_1989

nomansland said:


> That is an incredible amount of imagination and assumptions. Lol Could very well be true though.


With the way this roller coaster has been bud, it could also "possibly" be true that this deer is alive and would actually score 300 cause he is 3 times larger then he looks in the photos. Just hard to seperate fact from fiction with this one lol. Just wish that some people would just go ahead with the little shred of dignity they have left and just admit it if it is all a put on and not leave hundreds of people in the dark to only wonder. I believe we are dealing with another Mitch Rompola story here sadly . Both bucks could be real but if you just up and leave never to be heard form again then everyone can only wonder.... Some it will bother much more then others, I however seem to be one of the ones that it bothers more lol


----------



## Buckithead

Has there been any new velvet photos of OG?


----------



## Buckithead

I'm hunting within 3 miles of the area that the sheds of "OG"were found, just wondering if anyone has any velvet photos they would like to share?


----------



## OhioRed

Buckithead said:


> Has there been any new velvet photos of OG?


I see you're from chili bowl? He may be in your backyard from what I hear


----------



## Fortyneck

It's my understanding they will make an appearance in a publication.


----------



## widow maker 223

Yes, yes definitely in someones fenced in back yard.


----------



## Cjclemens

widow maker 223 said:


> Yes, yes definitely in someones fenced in back yard.


Dont forget to unchain him from the tree before you take pics of him!


----------



## Bow-Hunter_1989

Buckithead said:


> Has there been any new velvet photos of OG?


Heard that pictures have been seen of him this year and that someone knows the location of this deer and that he is still very much alive. Will just have to wait and see if its true


----------



## Buckithead

Yeah, I know where the deer's core area is, I got permission to hunt a farm pretty close to there, but I'm not putting out any cameras or even going near there till the first day of season. I have a buddy that had photos of him the last 2 years. Just wondered if anyone else had velvet pics.


----------



## Treehugger98

Well pos the pics from last year to confirm where all on the same page


----------



## Buckithead

Give me a few, I gotta upload the photos.


----------



## PABowhunter2011

So this deer is actually legit??? That's one hell of a buck


----------



## Fortyneck

Buckithead said:


> Yeah, I know where the deer's core area is, I got permission to hunt a farm pretty close to there, but I'm not putting out any cameras or even going near there till the first day of season. I have a buddy that had photos of him the last 2 years. Just wondered if anyone else had velvet pics.





Buckithead said:


> Give me a few, I gotta upload the photos.


OB??? That you???


----------



## nomansland

Buckithead said:


> I'm hunting within 3 miles of the area that the sheds of "OG"were found, just wondering if anyone has any velvet photos they would like to share?


How do you know your within 3 miles of him? Most of us aren't even sure he's not a high fenced deer.


----------



## bucco921

Here we go again!!!:set1_applaud:


----------



## d3ue3ce

Someone just happens to show up just before season, only has 5 posts, and 4 of those are in this thread, and claims to be within 3 miles of this buck. . . . Im not buying it.


----------



## Buckithead

How do i post pictures ?? Sorry new to this


----------



## Buckithead

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/album.php?albumid=16638&attachmentid=2019675 2012 "OG"


----------



## fragmag

:happy1:


----------



## Bow-Hunter_1989

Buckithead said:


> Yeah, I know where the deer's core area is, I got permission to hunt a farm pretty close to there, but I'm not putting out any cameras or even going near there till the first day of season. I have a buddy that had photos of him the last 2 years. Just wondered if anyone else had velvet pics.


From what i understand "Yes" There is velvet pics of him from this year. However the person who has them is probably not going to make the mistake of sharing them with everyone to get this whole thread blown up again lol. Could be real could very well be fake as well. Until this deer gets shot or someone finally comes forth with the truth we will all just have to sit in the dark and wait for an answer.


----------



## Buckithead

Ok, I guess no one wants to talk about it!


----------



## Bow-Hunter_1989

Buckitheads Location is Ross County OH. Pretty close to where I narrowed this deers actual location to be. So he could very well be telling the truth.


----------



## Bow-Hunter_1989

Oh believe me everyone and there brother wants to talk about it. Just that no one really belives this stuff anymore cause of the whole OB Situation


----------



## wvbowhunter.

dang chillicothe thats right down the road from me. maybe ill buy my ohio licence this year and sit on public land and wait on OG... haha

that would be awesome if someone got him on public land though.


----------



## Bow-Hunter_1989

OB probably isn't going to let him out of his pen this year....... HAHA


----------



## Buckithead

Bow-Hunter_1989 said:


> Oh believe me everyone and there brother wants to talk about it. Just that no one really belives this stuff anymore cause of the whole OB Situation


Yeah I tried to read all the old posts, sounded like a mess.


----------



## Bow-Hunter_1989

Buckithead said:


> Yeah I tried to read all the old posts, sounded like a mess.


Yea and this thread is just the little one.... The other thread is an even bigger "Mess" lol


----------



## OHMonsters

Would love for someone to explain how they narrowed down the location with all the bs passed back and forth and very little truth. Unless you know the guy who has the velvet pics or who found the sheds, not sure anyone knows.


----------



## Treehugger98

Buckit head you figure out the photos? Like to see some more pics that are different.


----------



## Buckithead

Yeah, like I said I know where the sheds were found.


----------



## Buckithead

2012 og


----------



## OHMonsters

the trail pics you have from 2012 look to match the sheds from 2014. He wouldn't have grown the same exact rack 1 year later. Feel like my legs being pulled again by OB.


----------



## SURVIVORMAN66

Bow-Hunter_1989 said:


> Oh believe me everyone and there brother wants to talk about it. Just that no one really belives this stuff anymore cause of the whole OB Situation


Yea I think it has become OB II


----------



## Bow-Hunter_1989

I can not say for sure that i know 100% that there is velvet photos of him this year. But i did hear that there are some. But we will probably not be seeing them cause the person who got them has no plans on sharing them with everyone like previous people have. Its either that or he in fact actually has no photos and just wants everyone to believe he does.


----------



## Bow-Hunter_1989

OHMonsters said:


> the trail pics you have from 2012 look to match the sheds from 2014. He wouldn't have grown the same exact rack 1 year later. Feel like my legs being pulled again by OB.


Was there photos of the sheds released??? I never got to see the photos of the sheds from 14


----------



## Buckithead

2012 og


----------



## Buckithead

Bow-Hunter_1989 said:


> Was there photos of the sheds released??? I never got to see the photos of the sheds from 14


----------



## Fortyneck

Bow-Hunter_1989 said:


> Was there photos of the sheds released??? I never got to see the photos of the sheds from 14


Then you need to look through this thread...


----------



## Bow-Hunter_1989

Fortyneck said:


> Then you need to look through this thread...


I have looked through this thread. In its entirety lol just over looked the shed picture obviously


----------



## Fortyneck

Look I found an old picture on OB, Chasen, and Buckithead, hanging out unfortunately Buckithead is in on it and full of :bs:










Nice try though...


----------



## Buckithead

OHMonsters said:


> the trail pics you have from 2012 look to match the sheds from 2014. He wouldn't have grown the same exact rack 1 year later. Feel like my legs being pulled again by OB.


Look at the G2 on right side, it doesn't match the sheds


----------



## Buckithead

Fortyneck said:


> Look I found an old picture on OB, Chasen, and Buckithead, hanging out unfortunately Buckithead is in on it and full of :bs:
> 
> View attachment 2019783


you obviously have no idea who I am or you wouldn't be posting crap about me. I don't have any clue who the OB dude is nor do I care.


----------



## str_8_shot

Sweet Johnny!!!!!:boink::happy1::ninja: We're back in business...


----------



## OHMonsters

Buckithead said:


> Look at the G2 on right side, it doesn't match the sheds


i don't see much difference. I looking at more of the unique character of his bases and kickers there then the little short points at the end of the beams. Those are pretty darn close for a supposedly year apart pic.


----------



## Treehugger98

Buckithead post a pic of yourself with some of your kills! That way when you kill og we can put 2 and 2 together


----------



## Fortyneck

Buckithead said:


> you obviously have no idea who I am or you wouldn't be posting crap about me. I don't have any clue who the OB dude is nor do I care.


Actually, nobody cares who you really are that's why you have to try and pull this stunt for attention. :teeth:


----------



## Buckithead

So much for trying to just have a conversation about the deer. Now I'm being accused of being in on some conspiracy, damn no wonder everyone quit talking about OG!


----------



## OHMonsters

Buckithead said:


> you obviously have no idea who I am or you wouldn't be posting crap about me. I don't have any clue who the OB dude is nor do I care.


WOW, you show up to this thread w/ no post history and claim to have pics of OG and know where it is, but you don't know who OB is. I could take a Sunday drive in that neck of the woods and stop at any gas station and say OB or OG someone would know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Fortyneck

Buckithead said:


> So much for trying to just have a conversation about the deer. Now I'm being accused of being in on some conspiracy, damn no wonder everyone quit talking about OG!


Right… :wink:


----------



## Bow-Hunter_1989

Buckithead said:


> So much for trying to just have a conversation about the deer. Now I'm being accused of being in on some conspiracy, damn no wonder everyone quit talking about OG!


Welcome to archery talk lol. And this is a very touchy subject. Like i said OB pretty much ruined OG for everyone if this deer is real. No one is going to believe a word you say or belive any pictures you put forth simply because of the Whole OB situation. Its sad really. If the deer is in fact real and alive and you are hunting him this year. I wish you the best of luck Buckithead.


----------



## Fortyneck

OHMonsters said:


> WOW, you show up to this thread w/ no post history and claim to have pics of OG and know where it is, but you don't know who OB is. I could take a Sunday drive in that neck of the woods and stop at any gas station and say OB or OG someone would know what I'm talking about.


Lol! Amateur!


----------



## Buckithead

Never heard of the guy other than on here. I work for the railroad and I'm out of town 90% of the time. Most of the deer hunters I know are stand up guys and don't try to dupe people.


----------



## OHMonsters

I'd love to chat about OG. I hunt in the area people claim he lives, but everything seems to be hear say. I'd like to know if I'm close to the property, but no one is going to share the info if they had it. For starters, I hunt on the west side of the Scioto River, anyone confirm if it's on the East or West. Buckithead, what can you say?


----------



## Buckithead

OHMonsters said:


> I'd love to chat about OG. I hunt in the area people claim he lives, but everything seems to be hear say. I'd like to know if I'm close to the property, but no one is going to share the info if they had it. For starters, I hunt on the west side of the Scioto River, anyone confirm if it's on the East or West. Buckithead, what can you say?


West side


----------



## Buckithead

On the west side of us rt23


----------



## OHMonsters

ok are we in Ross/Pike or Scioto?


----------



## Treehugger98

Hopefully Adams and scioto line. That's the area I hunt when I go up that way to hunt public. No way in hell this deer is living where I hunt. But would love to see him in the back of a pickup while I'm there hunting public land. Buckithead post some pics of your kills gip.


----------



## Bow-Hunter_1989

You guys should concider sharing pin pointed information on this deers location threw PM's. There are some crazy people out there that will jump all over the chance to illegally take this deer out of your area! lol


----------



## Treehugger98

I'm walking 45 mins to an hour to hunt the spots I hunt. Most will not go that far back into the hills. I would be happy with an opportunity at a 150 class animal off of public. You boys would hear me holler in Ross county if that happened lol


----------



## Fortyneck

I want to hear about where Buckithead got his pics...


----------



## hooiserarcher

<happy>


----------



## skippyturtle

OHMonsters said:


> i don't see much difference. I looking at more of the unique character of his bases and kickers there then the little short points at the end of the beams. Those are pretty darn close for a supposedly year apart pic.


I see a lot of difference. The sticker off the right g2 is higher on the pic than the sheds and he does not have all the points at the end of the right beam in the pic like the sheds.


----------



## Easttnhunter01

OHMonsters said:


> Would love for someone to explain how they narrowed down the location with all the bs passed back and forth and very little truth. Unless you know the guy who has the velvet pics or who found the sheds, not sure anyone knows.


I've not posted on this thread but I've read most of it, I'm wondering the same thing, idk how anybody could figure out where it is I would also like to know


----------



## Buckithead

Easttnhunter01 said:


> I've not posted on this thread but I've read most of it, I'm wondering the same thing, idk how anybody could figure out where it is I would also like to know


Not to hard when you live in the area.


----------



## Buckithead

Treehugger98 said:


> Hopefully Adams and scioto line. That's the area I hunt when I go up that way to hunt public. No way in hell this deer is living where I hunt. But would love to see him in the back of a pickup while I'm there hunting public land. Buckithead post some pics of your kills gip.









2004 10pt pike co ohio 168" gross


----------



## Buckithead

2007 13pt 187" gross , and missing 9" of browtine.


----------



## Treehugger98

Buckithead that's way darn bigger than anything I have ever killed. My sc big deer are you boys 3 year olds. I hope to get one off the public land better than what I have. Sweet!!


----------



## PABowhunter2011

Buckithead said:


> View attachment 2020073
> View attachment 2020073
> 2004 10pt pike co ohio 168" gross


That deer is a stud. I like him better than the 13 point you killed but that's just me lol. I'd gladly put my tag on either one


----------



## Alpha Burnt

Are the Slunger Hollow boys still filming videos up there? The main guy was filming for Tom Miranda, last I saw. They should be all over OG. Edit: I remembered I had seen him on S.O.A., not Tom Miranda. John Blesedell, was who I was thinking of.


----------



## Fortyneck

Fortyneck said:


> I want to hear about where Buckithead got his pics...


Guess he doesn't want to talk about this...


----------



## Bow-Hunter_1989

Those are some nice bucks Buckithead!


----------



## n.sampey

This thread might have been reopened


----------



## brownback

Buckithead said:


> Never heard of the guy other than on here. I work for the railroad and I'm out of town 90% of the time. Most of the deer hunters I know are stand up guys and don't try to dupe people.


You can't deny why one would think you are OB. You have 22 post and 21 of them are on this topic. You immediately have photos of the deer to boot. So I would guess you to be OB as well. Remember the old game show "What's My Line" I call OB!


----------



## outback1

Replies: 2,820
Views: 308,767
This has to be some kind of record !


----------



## bigrobc

Ttt


----------



## Easttnhunter01

Buckithead said:


> Not to hard when you live in the area.



I was referring to someone else from a different state that said they had figured out where it was several pages ago, if you live in the area it's possible you know where it's at not saying u don't.


----------



## Bow-Hunter_1989

Can we call myth busters and have them buy some deer tags and head to OH? HAHA


----------



## Buckithead

Guys the reason I came here is to try and get a little info about OG , I gained permission to hunt a farm this year that is within 3 miles of where the sheds were found. I was hoping to come across someone that is hunting OG also to compare notes to see if the deer is traveling that far. All the photos I have of him him from 2012 are a buddy of mines he sent me last year, and now he isn't talking. But he hunts within 2 miles of the farm I'm hunting. Just trying to get more info, but everyone is tight lipped!


----------



## H20fwler

brownback said:


> You can't deny why one would think you are OB. You have 22 post and 21 of them are on this topic. You immediately have photos of the deer to boot. So I would guess you to be OB as well. Remember the old game show "What's My Line" I call OB!


No kidding...........this just looks funny (as in like total BS).

I'm going to have to start hunting down by Chillicothe, and take all my buddies with me!


----------



## Matt Musto

Buckithead said:


> View attachment 2019754
> 2012 og


So, do you think Dalton is a top 10 fantasy QB?


----------



## str_8_shot

Matt Musto said:


> So, do you think Dalton is a top 10 fantasy QB?


Maybe... he did put up some decent numbers last year... ppr league? :embara:


----------



## DJ Trout

Cracks me up........One of these days someone may post on this thread and be telling the truth about this deer..... and there will still be non-believers without DNA testing and pics to prove it.


----------



## Fortyneck

I've seen the 2012 pics before...


----------



## Buckithead

Not sure who else has the 2012 photos but a friend of mine from high school sent them to me last year .


----------



## ExtremeWestern

and he we go again, OG lives on


----------



## Sluggersetta901

anyone believing that this deer is alive and well is a ******


----------



## Buckithead

H20fwler said:


> No kidding...........this just looks funny (as in like total BS).
> 
> I'm going to have to start hunting down by Chillicothe, and take all my buddies with me!


Lol, come on down bud!


----------



## Buckithead

Matt Musto said:


> So, do you think Dalton is a top 10 fantasy QB?


Not an NFL fan but dalton sucks!!


----------



## n.sampey

I'm cheering you on buckithead I want to have something to believe in so I hope your true an you get him


----------



## Buckithead

Sluggersetta901 said:


> anyone believing that this deer is alive and well is a ******


Is a ?


----------



## Buckithead

n.sampey said:


> I'm cheering you on buckithead I want to have something to believe in so I hope your true an you get him


i have nothing to hide or lie about.


----------



## n.sampey

Amen brother I'm in Louisiana so I'm not gonna kill him but I hope someone does


----------



## Buckithead

this 8 pt is one we got a photo of last year late in the season.


----------



## dhom

Buckithead said:


> Not sure who else has the 2012 photos but a friend of mine from high school sent them to me last year .


The old "I got it from a friend" line.


----------



## Buckithead

dhom said:


> The old "I got it from a friend" line.


I know I'm new here and don't have a lot of credibility but it's the truth. My name is Nick Varney I'm from waverly ohio but live in chillicothe area I love hunting whitetails. Their is more hunting info at my Facebook page.


----------



## WVohioFAN

Buckithead I am usually more skeptical than most. However, I spoke to the owner of the DD Ranch and another antler replication company. Neither had any knowledge of this buck. Everything I have seen, heard, and read leads me to believe that this is indeed, a free roaming, wild whitetail. You'll have to forgive the gang for givin you the business. The notorious OB left a bad taste in their mouths when it comes to OG, with his story telling. I sincerely hope that a lucky hunter tags him this fall so we can all get a clear look at the buck that we've all became enamored with. Good luck in your quest.


----------



## vonfoust

Buckithead said:


> I know I'm new here and don't have a lot of credibility but it's the truth. My name is Nick Varney I'm from waverly ohio but live in chillicothe area I love hunting whitetails. Their is more hunting info at my Facebook page.


Sounds like a statement from 'Whitetails Anonymous'. We are all sitting in a circle.

All together now "Hi Nick."


----------



## Fortyneck

Buckithead said:


> I know I'm new here and don't have a lot of credibility but it's the truth. My name is Nick Varney I'm from waverly ohio but live in chillicothe area I love hunting whitetails. Their is more hunting info at my Facebook page.


Do you know Chasen?


----------



## Buckithead

Fortyneck said:


> Do you know Chasen?


What's chasen's real name?


----------



## Buckithead

vonfoust said:


> Sounds like a statement from 'Whitetails Anonymous'. We are all sitting in a circle.
> 
> All together now "Hi Nick."


Lol


----------



## Buckithead

I don't know anyone that gets on archerytalk, my cousin use to get on here ans talk about 3d shoots.


----------



## OhioRed

I'm laughing at the skeptics of buckithead. I too have legitimate info about this deer. I too heard Ross county. I'll even go further and give you the road that runs through OG's home turf if you'd like.


----------



## sway415

Go get him Buckithead... You are in a bad position because of all of the controversy surrounding this deer. If what you say is true, don't waste time on this site trying to find anything out about this deer... all you will do is be met with skepticism and sarcasm. Go put this bad boy on the ground and come back with pics so all the haters can eat their words. Now, that being said, if what you are saying isn't true... well then we know what "special" group of ppl on here to put you in!


----------



## fisherhahn

Good to see this thread back! I too hope to see someone shoot OG. Called some relatives in OH but none of them are in the right area...would have been fun to have a chance...


----------



## Buckithead

OhioRed said:


> I'm laughing at the skeptics of buckithead. I too have legitimate info about this deer. I too heard Ross county. I'll even go further and give you the road that runs through OG's home turf if you'd like.


Lol


----------



## Fortyneck

Buckithead said:


> What's chasen's real name?


Chad, the OP of this thread.


----------



## IA Monsterbuck

You know we are at a point when any world record whitetail is going to come under suspicion. When these deer farms are raising several deer that would shatter current records it will be questioned whether one of these deer were claimed as wild. The temptation is there, fame, notoriety, big dollars.


----------



## OhioRed

Pm sent buckithead


----------



## DJ Trout

Fortyneck said:


> Chad, the OP of this thread.



Was this ever confirmed?


----------



## Cjclemens

DJ Trout said:


> Was this ever confirmed?


Yes, in the other thread, I think OB said he and chasen had the same first name by coincidence. That's why people may suspect OB and chasen are the same person.


----------



## Buckithead

I don't know anyone named chad, right off hand that is a big whitetail hunter.


----------



## DJ Trout

Cjclemens said:


> Yes, in the other thread, I think OB said he and chasen had the same first name by coincidence. That's why people may suspect OB and chasen are the same person.


Thanks..... I knew there was suspicion of that but didn't know if it was proven.


----------



## Cjclemens

If you do shoot OG, before you even get down out of your deer stand, you better call in a priest, a notary public, and an independent 3rd party who is not aware of the situation to all act as witnesses. Otherwise, nobody here is gonna believe you!


----------



## Cjclemens

DJ Trout said:


> Thanks..... I knew there was suspicion of that but didn't know if it was proven.


Nope! Just conjecture, like the rest of these threads!


----------



## Buckithead

Cjclemens said:


> If you do shoot OG, before you even get down out of your deer stand, you better call in a priest, a notary public, and an independent 3rd party who is not aware of the situation to all act as witnesses. Otherwise, nobody here is gonna believe you!


The plan is to call the local game warded to help recover OG if I was lucky enough to take him down!


----------



## tsilvers

*For real!*



Buckithead said:


> The plan is to call the local game warded to help recover OG if I was lucky enough to take him down!


Is this seriously happening! Lol.... just smells of a cheap April's fools joke...


----------



## Fortyneck

Something is just not right here... You come on to AT to talk OG, and post 2nd hand jpg of OG when he was 2 or 3, but you don't know the OP, or 195BC, and claim you never even heard of OB who is still MIA, and now claim if OG is DRT you'll call a CO to find him DOA so that after you tag him you can RIP.

This whole snafu is fubar...


----------



## Buckithead

Like I said I'm new to AT and I have no idea who OB and chasen or 195 bc only heard those names on here.


----------



## Buckithead

I have never hunted the area where OB resides, I usually hunt 20 minutes south of there only this year have I been given permission to hunt a farm where the deer has been seen by the land owner and I know that it is 3 miles from where the sheds were found.


----------



## WVohioFAN

Fortyneck said:


> Something is just not right here... You come on to AT to talk OG, and post 2nd hand jpg of OG when he was 2 or 3, but you don't know the OP, or 195BC, and claim you never even heard of OB who is still MIA, and now claim if OG is DRT you'll call a CO to find him DOA so that after you tag him you can RIP.
> 
> This whole snafu is fubar...


:thumbs_up


----------



## Buckithead

Damn I meant to say OG , you guys got me flustered!!


----------



## Matt Musto

Buckithead said:


> Damn I meant to say OG , you guys got me flustered!!


At least you speak the truth about Dalton. LOL Good luck with the OG. 

Side question to all who have followed this thread. What does OG stand for? I don't feel like looking back through this whole thread.


----------



## switchback270

Ohio Giant

Edit: Are you running any trail cameras on this farm you speak of, Buckithead?


----------



## NCDoberman

Fortyneck said:


> Chad, the OP of this thread.



Wait a minute, so OB's and Chasen's first names are both "Chad" or am I getting confused?


Never mind, saw the answer. So who is working on the screen play for this drama?


----------



## Boilers

That'll happen 'round these parts


----------



## M4J0R T0M

Matt Musto said:


> At least you speak the truth about Dalton. LOL Good luck with the OG.
> 
> Side question to all who have followed this thread. What does OG stand for? I don't feel like looking back through this whole thread.


Ohio Giant


----------



## Buckithead

switchback270 said:


> Ohio Giant
> 
> Edit: Are you running any trail cameras on this farm you speak of, Buckithead?


No trail cameras on that farm, I'm trying to stay out of there until season starts.


----------



## Cakokojan

tagged


----------



## Buckithead

I've got 2 cameras out on our family farm and my cousin ha 2 cameras out there as we'll. he said he was gonna send me some photos of a monster out on our family farm. Soon as I get them I'll throw them up here.


----------



## dhom

Buckithead said:


> I know I'm new here and don't have a lot of credibility but it's the truth. My name is Nick Varney I'm from waverly ohio but live in chillicothe area I love hunting whitetails. Their is more hunting info at my Facebook page.


Anyone can create a phony FB page, just ask Manti Te'o. Best way to put this to rest and prove me wrong is to go kill this deer without controversy or high fence. Until then I am calling BS.


----------



## NCDoberman

dhom said:


> go kill this deer without controversy



Not possible.


----------



## dhom

NCDoberman said:


> Not possible.


Ok, as little as possible.


----------



## Fortyneck

NCDoberman said:


> Wait a minute, so OB's and Chasen's first names are both "Chad" or am I getting confused?
> 
> 
> Never mind, saw the answer. So who is working on the screen play for this drama?


Lol, yes, at one point somebody suggested we name the deer Chad too, to avoid this sort of confusion...

Fun fact for those who missed it, not only do the OP and OB share the same first name, but also the same birthday, May 18th now the anniversary of the infamous AT Mothers Day Massacre.


----------



## Buckithead

Lol I hope it works out that way!


----------



## Coldone

I just saw this thread. We've had pics of this deer in the past too. We named him Mr. Bubbles.


----------



## Buckithead

Coldone said:


> I just saw this thread. We've had pics of this deer in the past too. We named him Mr. Bubbles.


Lol


----------



## tsilvers

Buckithead said:


> Like I said I'm new to AT and I have no idea who OB and chasen or 195 bc only heard those names on here.


Did u read the above 110+ pages... lol... come on man... really... what do u want...


----------



## DJ Trout

Fortyneck said:


> Lol, yes, at one point somebody suggested we name the deer Chad too, to avoid this sort of confusion...
> 
> Fun fact for those who missed it, not only do the OP and OB share the same first name, but also the same birthday, May 18th now the anniversary of the infamous AT Mothers Day Massacre.


If this is correct then the OP and OB would have the same IP address, right? And the moderators would know for sure, right again??


----------



## tsilvers

Buckithead said:


> I've got 2 cameras out on our family farm and my cousin ha 2 cameras out there as we'll. he said he was gonna send me some photos of a monster out on our family farm. Soon as I get them I'll throw them up here.


I'm confused is the monster the OG? Or just another monster...


----------



## sway415

DJ Trout said:


> If this is correct then the OP and OB would have the same IP address, right? And the moderators would know for sure, right again??


Its quite easy to changes ones IP address...


----------



## OHMonsters

I've been sending PM's with Buckithead and for now I think we need to cut him some slack. I think OG lives outside a fence and Buckithead has some excitement b/c he has the chance to hunt close by to where OG was last seen. Best of luck and I hope it's killed legally. Looking at this thing all over, only b/c OB posted to Chasen's post last Nov is this deer even been made out to be such a big story. Everyone trust OB's words and when he said he thought it was a legit typical WR record everyone listened. If I had posted the pic and OB said nothing, it would have been downplayed and beaten to death that it wouldn't break 200", pass it it's young etc. It's a whopper and hope it's arrowed, but it's not a WR typical. It's an awesome buck that just has a great story to it. Now if OhioRed or whomever could share that cross rd, I'm in business, but i'm a few miles too far away, but I can dream....


----------



## solobowhunter

DJ Trout said:


> If this is correct then the OP and OB would have the same IP address, right? And the moderators would know for sure, right again??


One of the moderators already said they had 2 different ip addresses.


----------



## DJ Trout

solobowhunter said:


> One of the moderators already said they had 2 different ip addresses.


Ok, Thanks. Didn't know about that.


----------



## Fortyneck

solobowhunter said:


> One of the moderators already said they had 2 different ip addresses.


Not only that but Chasen was coerced into posting a picture of himself holding a current copy of the NY Times and a note that says I'm not OB, so there's that...

Even though he was wearing ripped jeans...


----------



## Buckithead

tsilvers said:


> I'm confused is the monster the OG? Or just another not OG but a different monster, my cousin got it on his camera out at our family farm. Just thought it would be cool to share.


----------



## solobowhunter

DJ Trout said:


> Ok, Thanks. Didn't know about that.


No prob just thought I would help instead of you reading the previous 145 pages lol


----------



## Bow-Hunter_1989

Everything about this story seems fishy. But i try to keep an open mind and just try to believe that its all a big misunderstanding and that in fact this OG is real and one day will get shot to put this whole story to rest.


----------



## BoHunter0210

Like the Phoenix rising from the flames...this thread is resurrected. Hope this keeps me entertained until our season starts.


----------



## Bow-Hunter_1989

BoHunter0210 said:


> Like the Phoenix rising from the flames...this thread is resurrected. Hope this keeps me entertained until our season starts.


LOL same here


----------



## Buckithead

Who was the kid that posted a picture of OG on Facebook?


----------



## Coldone

I posted this thread after I saw him in 2010: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1348068&p=1059198713#post1059198713


----------



## Fortyneck

Buckithead said:


> tsilvers said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm confused is the monster the OG? Or just another not OG but a different monster, my cousin got it on his camera out at our family farm. Just thought it would be cool to share.
> 
> 
> 
> OG is the deer on page 1.
> 
> P.S. Sorry I insulted you earlier, even if you are taking us for a ride.
Click to expand...


----------



## blinginpse

Buckithead said:


> Who was the kid that posted a picture of OG on Facebook?


Buckithead you gotta buckitmouth if you know about this deer. Buck killers don't talk and your doing to much of it. Zip the lip
And use pms. Save the saga and do ya homework


----------



## Buckithead

blinginpse said:


> Buckithead you gotta buckitmouth if you know about this deer. Buck killers don't talk and your doing to much of it. Zip the lip
> And use pms. Save the saga and do ya homework


If your not hunting the deer in question, then it isn't any of your business.


----------



## blinginpse

Buckithead said:


> If your not hunting the deer in question, then it isn't any of your business.


Just giving you advise most can't seem to learn.


----------



## Old Soudan

MONSTER!! Whats its nickname?


----------



## M4J0R T0M

Old Soudan said:


> MONSTER!! Whats its nickname?


OG = Ohio Giant


----------



## Buckithead

blinginpse said:


> Just giving you advise most can't seem to learn.


Your right, i apologize, I dont have time to scout this year and I am trying to get info about the deer but it's prolly not the right way of going about it.


----------



## blinginpse

Buckithead said:


> Your right, i apologize, I dont have time to scout this year and I am trying to get info about the deer but it's prolly not the right way of going about it.


No apologies needed bud sometimes horns can make a fella lose his thought and wits


----------



## skippyturtle

Coldone said:


> I posted this thread after I saw him in 2010: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1348068&p=1059198713#post1059198713


So that made him 9 years old last year? Sorry man but I don't buy it. Bucket head posted pics from 2012 and he was smaller than last year and I just don't see a 9 year old growing 250 inch rack.


----------



## Buckithead

Coldone is trying to throw us off for some reason.


----------



## Coldone

Buckithead said:


> Coldone is trying to throw us off for some reason.


You got me. I couldn't tell you where Chillicothe, OH is located. This thread has gone some many different ways, just adding another twist. I'm out. I'll leave these shenanigans to others. Best of luck if he's real.


----------



## bigrobc

It is fishy. Very fishy. I would not of come on here and shared any of the info buckithead has shared. Real or not. But I do believe this deer could be alive, just not sure if behind a fence or not lol. Buckit share them pics your cousin has at least before u vanish like both chads have lmao


----------



## Buckithead

not a monster as my cousin described him but still a nice one!


----------



## pope125

Hole things a joke!!


----------



## H20fwler

OhioRed said:


> I'm laughing at the skeptics of buckithead. I too have legitimate info about this deer. I too heard Ross county. I'll even go further and give you the road that runs through OG's home turf if you'd like.


Do tell?



Cjclemens said:


> Yes, in the other thread, I think OB said he and chasen had the same first name by coincidence. That's why people may suspect OB and chasen are the same person.


I think they had same birthday too? Seriously!


----------



## Buckithead

nice 8 pt






10 pt


----------



## JPW77

blinginpse said:


> Buckithead you gotta buckitmouth if you know about this deer. Buck killers don't talk and your doing to much of it. Zip the lip
> And use pms. Save the saga and do ya homework


Nobody asked your opinion farm boy! :wink:


----------



## nomansland

I haven't got a picture of a deer anywhere near OG caliber and STILL don't post my trail cam pics or tell anyone but my best friend and father about them. You guys are either lying about telling people where he is or are complete idiots.


----------



## egbertdavis

Oh good Lord!


----------



## blinginpse

JPW77 said:


> Nobody asked your opinion farm boy! :wink:


Read and learn rookie[emoji12][emoji379]


----------



## Treehugger98

Spill the beans it's this or Hera about ferguson Missouri. Og's whereabouts hype is way better than reading about ferguson Missouri


----------



## Coldone

This is the first time I've seen this thread but the pics on the first page reminded me of a deer I'd seen before, same deer?


----------



## hoyttech13

you guys are going to make this thread go 5 star........come on


----------



## Boilers

this plot just thickens and thickens. Once this deer is killed or found dead, theres going to be 500 people saying they had pictures of OG


----------



## ExtremeWestern

so somebody kill this deer


----------



## str_8_shot

...


----------



## Wardlow warrior

Omg sweet


----------



## Buckithead

Coldone said:


> This is the first time I've seen this thread but the pics on the first page reminded me of a deer I'd seen before, same deer?
> View attachment 2020813
> View attachment 2020814


Not the same deer in the bottom picture, not even close.


----------



## NCDoberman

Coldone said:


> This is the first time I've seen this thread but the pics on the first page reminded me of a deer I'd seen before, same deer?
> View attachment 2020813
> View attachment 2020814



Oh man. This thread is gold. 

:RockOn::happy1::gossip:


----------



## Treehugger98

Still waiting on the road name!! Spill it


----------



## OhioRed

My info is legit. I pmed buckithead and we have the same info. I'm not gonna post it on here. Believe what you want.


----------



## Treehugger98

Did not call on a false statement, just saw where you said you knew where the road was. Though you might spill it. Lol


----------



## ExtremeWestern

so OB and Chasen are back huh lol isnt this how it all started lmfao


----------



## OhioRed

Maybe I should start taking bids lol


----------



## Bowhunter163

OhioRed said:


> Maybe I should start taking bids lol


You laugh , but you will have people offer to pay you alot if they find out you know . Lol


----------



## M4J0R T0M

This thread is epic!!


----------



## PABowhunter2011

I would just love for this drama to end with this deer in the back of pick up. That is if this deer actually exists outside of a fence. Disclaimer I'm not saying the deer is or isn't high fence


----------



## Fortyneck

I wouldn't be surprised if Buckithead *is* *OG *clippity clopping these yarns on tapatalk from a smartphone he found on the side of the road.

If you look really close you can see he's winking.


----------



## LewEdensJr

This deer isn't high fenced. The only people that need to be behind a fence is the few that stroked ob and are still posting.


----------



## Fortyneck

LewEdensJr said:


> This deer isn't high fenced. The only people that need to be behind a fence is the few that stroked ob and are still posting.


Buuuurrrrrrrrrn! Lol.


----------



## ISU_Hunter

Can someone give a summary of this thread? I would rather not dig through 3000 posts to get the important info. All I know is there is/was supposedly a monster in Ohio and now there seems to be some controversy.


----------



## Fortyneck

ISU_Hunter said:


> Can someone give a summary of this thread? I would rather not dig through 3000 posts to get the important info. All I know is there is/was supposedly a monster in Ohio and now there seems to be some controversy.


Probably more like 15,000 posts to get up to date between the main threads and main spin off threads.


----------



## LewEdensJr

The op started this thread. Chasenwhitails. He had solid proof. This deer was on him for small amount of time. Then "ob" Started saying he watched this deer all summer. Then he disappeared in October. We chasenwhitetails had the pics. Ohioboner started the fire up after chasen said his work didn't allow him to hunt the deer any further. People called ob out few pages ago and he has since disappeared. Then another dude says he knows where the deer is. Chasen said the deer is alive and has put on more non typical inches. Stated someone on here has velvet pics. Moral of the story. Who cares. If he put on non typical inches then he isn't gonna be a wr. Just another 200" deer.


----------



## Bow-Hunter_1989

LewEdensJr said:


> The op started this thread. Chasenwhitails. He had solid proof. This deer was on him for small amount of time. Then "ob" Started saying he watched this deer all summer. Then he disappeared in October. We chasenwhitetails had the pics. Ohioboner started the fire up after chasen said his work didn't allow him to hunt the deer any further. People called ob out few pages ago and he has since disappeared. Then another dude says he knows where the deer is. Chasen said the deer is alive and has put on more non typical inches. Stated someone on here has velvet pics. Moral of the story. Who cares. If he put on non typical inches then he isn't gonna be a wr. Just another 200" deer.


Just a 200" deer? LOL yea cause that happens everyday! If this thing is real regardless of score it will be the most talked about kill for a long time


----------



## acesbettor

vonfoust said:


> Sounds like a statement from 'Whitetails Anonymous'. We are all sitting in a circle.
> 
> All together now "Hi Nick."


Hi Nick.:darkbeer:


----------



## BP1992

:bs: :bs: :bs:


----------



## acesbettor

Guys, I think this deers core area has moved! I just got pics on my trail cam yesterday! I just don't know how to upload pics!!


----------



## Bow-Hunter_1989

acesbettor said:


> Guys, I think this deers core area has moved! I just got pics on my trail cam yesterday! I just don't know how to upload pics!!


Please do not do that lol. There are far too many people on here that are going to believe this haha


----------



## acesbettor

Bow-Hunter_1989 said:


> Please do not do that lol. There are far too many people on here that are going to believe this haha


LOL!:behindsof


----------



## Buckithead

I just got back from taking a drive near OG's stomping ground, didn't see him but did see a few doe.


----------



## bigrobc

Buckithead said:


> I just got back from taking a drive near OG's stomping ground, didn't see him but did see a few doe.


Me too !


----------



## Buckithead

bigrobc said:


> Me too !


Long drive from Florida!


----------



## Bow-Hunter_1989

Buckithead said:


> Long drive from Florida!


Gotta throw people off the trail by changing your location geez thats OG 101 bud LMFAO!


----------



## BP1992

We may have a new OB.


----------



## Buckithead

Bow-Hunter_1989 said:


> Gotta throw people off the trail by changing your location geez thats OG 101 bud LMFAO!


That message was for bigrobc, since he is from Florida


----------



## Bow-Hunter_1989

Buckithead said:


> That message was for bigrobc, since he is from Florida


I know i was joking as if he was not actually in flordia just had that as his location to throw people off to where he is actually from lol (Jokes)


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

Damn this thread is really still going? Wow


----------



## Bow-Hunter_1989

Chasenwhitetail said:


> Damn this thread is really still going? Wow


JUST IN TIME LOL! seems there is a lot of people wanting to talk to you LMAO!


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

Yea I see that haha


----------



## brushdog

Chasenwhitetail said:


> Damn this thread is really still going? Wow


I was thinking the same thing! Although i have a suspicion that you showing back up here has just thrown a butt load of fuel on the fire LOL


----------



## z7master167

I slammed a monster buck with my truck up in ross cty this eve, kinda looked like OG but i couldnt find him


----------



## Cjclemens

Chasenwhitetail said:


> Damn this thread is really still going? Wow


Wow...of all the suspiciously convenient times for someone to show up....


----------



## Bow-Hunter_1989

z7master167 said:


> I slammed a monster buck with my truck up in ross cty this eve, kinda looked like OG but i couldnt find him


Stop it! a lot of people will believe this too lol. And you will be known as the guy who might have killed the OG and someone is gonna burn your house down tonight lol.


----------



## acesbettor

:happy1:


Chasenwhitetail said:


> Damn this thread is really still going? Wow


----------



## n.sampey

Chasenwhitetail said:


> Damn this thread is really still going? Wow


Dammit boy this thread officially just got real.... Coming to you live from my living room in Louisiana, we have Mr. Chasenwhitetail on the AT so where do you stand so far with the buck of our dreams this year sir


----------



## tsilvers

Chasenwhitetail said:


> Damn this thread is really still going? Wow


Chase... post up ur velvet pics... 

Got my money on u killin it this fall...


----------



## Bow-Hunter_1989

tsilvers said:


> Chase... post up ur velvet pics...
> 
> Got my money on u killin it this fall...


Its chad and he is not the one who has the velvet pics :wink:


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

Lol it's funny how this has been turned around and threw in my face.... Over me posting a few pics of a giant deer It's hilarious actually But what really kills me is so many stare at this forum pretending u know the truth and pretending u know what your talking about. When most of ya need to grow up Me (personally) don't waste what little time I got eye ballin this site because I have a life to tend too. But anyways sorry for showing the world a FREE ranging southern ohio giant that I thought everyone would enjoy.


----------



## Bow-Hunter_1989

Chasenwhitetail said:


> Lol it's funny how this has been turned around and threw in my face.... Over me posting a few pics of a giant deer It's hilarious actually But what really kills me is so many stare at this forum pretending u know the truth and pretending u know what your talking about. When most of ya need to grow up Me (personally) don't waste what little time I got eye ballin this site because I have a life to tend too. But anyways sorry for showing the world a FREE ranging southern ohio giant that I thought everyone would enjoy.


Think everyone enjoyed it a little too much brother lol


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

tsilvers said:


> Chase... post up ur velvet pics...
> 
> Got my money on u killin it this fall...


Ask everyone else lol seems they know more than me?


----------



## BP1992

Cjclemens said:


> Wow...of all the suspiciously convenient times for someone to show up....


Happens every time


----------



## hooiserarcher

In for new pics hopefully.


----------



## Fortyneck

Chasenwhitetail said:


> Lol it's funny how this has been turned around and threw in my face.... Over me posting a few pics of a giant deer It's hilarious actually But what really kills me is so many stare at this forum pretending u know the truth and pretending u know what your talking about. When most of ya need to grow up Me (personally) don't waste what little time I got eye ballin this site because I have a life to tend too. But anyways sorry for showing the world a FREE ranging southern ohio giant that I thought everyone would enjoy.


Did you see the 2012 OG pics "Buckithead" posted?

He got them from a "friend" too.


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

Nope havnt kept up


----------



## Treehugger98

Chasen I hope the your true to your word and the deer gods shine down upon you this season. I would rather read posts on here than watch the crap that's on tv. Most is entertaining lol


----------



## bigrobc

Buckithead said:


> Long drive from Florida!


Lol yea. Gotta do some scoutin man! Bow season here has been in for 1/2 a month. I'm too hot down here!!!!!


----------



## dhom

Chasenwhitetail said:


> Nope havnt kept up


Sure thing Buckethead.


----------



## nomansland

Chasenwhitetail said:


> Nope havnt kept up


Please go back a page or two and check out those pics and inform us he's full of it. Lol


----------



## Fortyneck

nomansland said:


> Please go back a page or two and check out those pics and inform us he's full of it. Lol


No need to, they are pics we've all seen before...


----------



## henro

Lol Chasen starts posting 3 minutes after buckithead and he's nowhere to be seen while chasen posts. Hmmm....


----------



## Fortyneck

Bow-Hunter_1989 said:


> With the way this roller coaster has been bud, it could also "possibly" be true that this deer is alive and would actually score 300 cause he is 3 times larger then he looks in the photos.


Nope, sheds were found, not 300



Bow-Hunter_1989 said:


> Just hard to seperate fact from fiction with this one lol. Just wish that some people would just go ahead with the little shred of dignity they have left and just admit it if it is all a put on and not leave hundreds of people in the dark to only wonder. I believe we are dealing with another Mitch Rompola story here sadly . Both bucks could be real but if you just up and leave never to be heard form again then everyone can only wonder.... Some it will bother much more then others, I however seem to be one of the ones that it bothers more lol


Nope, OB was proven to have fake and HF bucks.


----------



## Fortyneck

henro said:


> Lol Chasen starts posting 3 minutes after buckithead and he's nowhere to be seen while chasen posts. Hmmm....


Yeah, this is the biggest and most poorly executed smoke screen ever.


----------



## henro

Fortyneck said:


> Yeah, this is the biggest and most poorly executed smoke screen ever.


Lol ya buckithead was offline while chasen was online. Watch now they'll switch or finally figure out how to turn off showing you're online. Or maybe they'll try to blow us away and have a convo together lol.

If any of them are actually real and somebody actually is chasing a monster wild deer more power to them but I'm not buyin it. No real facts here. Just smoke screens.


----------



## dhom

They both disappeared.


----------



## ISU_Hunter

LewEdensJr said:


> The op started this thread. Chasenwhitails. He had solid proof. This deer was on him for small amount of time. Then "ob" Started saying he watched this deer all summer. Then he disappeared in October. We chasenwhitetails had the pics. Ohioboner started the fire up after chasen said his work didn't allow him to hunt the deer any further. People called ob out few pages ago and he has since disappeared. Then another dude says he knows where the deer is. Chasen said the deer is alive and has put on more non typical inches. Stated someone on here has velvet pics. Moral of the story. Who cares. If he put on non typical inches then he isn't gonna be a wr. Just another 200" deer.


Thanks. I still have no idea what is happening. So who is the bad guy? OB or Chasen? Or....


----------



## Fortyneck

henro said:


> Lol ya buckithead was offline while chasen was online. Watch now they'll switch or finally figure out how to turn off showing you're online. Or maybe they'll try to blow us away and have a convo together lol.


Lol, that would be like a ventriloquist eating a pack of saltines during a gig. Your giving them way too many ideas right now.

Reading this now, they be like:











henro said:


> If any of them are actually real and somebody actually is chasing a monster wild deer more power to them but I'm not buyin it. No real facts here. Just smoke screens.


Agreed :darkbeer:


----------



## Fortyneck

ISU_Hunter said:


> Thanks. I still have no idea what is happening. So who is the bad guy? OB or Chasen? Or....


OB is the proven bad guy but he hasn't posted since that fateful day, 5/10/14 a.k.a. AT Mother's Day Massacre.

Consequently, both OB and Chasen's B-day.


----------



## n.sampey

I wasn't throwing it in his face I really hope someone's smokes that deer


----------



## ccy333

This is great.


----------



## d3ue3ce

Seriously? People are now suspicious because they arent online at the exact same time? Wow. Some of you need to find better things to do. 

Ill stick with my original thoughts, that the deer is not free range. I hope im proven wrong, but after all the bs. I dont think i will be. 
Its a big deer, and a lot of people do stupid things over big deer.


----------



## tankdogg60

Those sheds were found in immaculate condition, with every sticker point in tact. Def high fence


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

Haha so I'm chaseinwhitetail buckethead OB and 195bc. That's funny s*** You really don't have a life do u?


----------



## dhom

Chasenwhitetail said:


> Haha so I'm chaseinwhitetail buckethead OB and 195bc. That's funny s*** You really don't have a life do u?


Your here with the rest of us so what does that say about you?


----------



## archeryninja

Chasenwhitetail said:


> Haha so I'm chaseinwhitetail buckethead OB and 195bc. That's funny s*** You really don't have a life do u?



my thoughts exactly. I guess I don't have a life either still watching this thread but its kinda funny.


----------



## nomansland

dhom said:


> Your here with the rest of us so what does that say about you?


He's been MIA months. I hardly think you can compare him to the rest of us losers who have been on this thread every day since the **** hit the fan. Lol


----------



## dhom

Actually I had not opened this thread in many many months. Doesn't make me any different that anyone else on here though.


----------



## Buxndiverdux

If OG is real, and someone actually kills him, can you imagine the "attention" that it will generate here on AT? The conspiracy theories, poaching accusations, high fence references, etc. The hunter that shoots this deer is going to be in a chitstorm of epic proportions even if he happens to be completely legit. In what should be a fantastic moment for a hunter, will be a reality that could bring significant hardship and personal assassination of character. Pitiful at what "deer hunting" has become, even if this whole thread is a scam or real. SMH.


----------



## nomansland

dhom said:


> Actually I had not opened this thread in many many months. Doesn't make me any different that anyone else on here though.


Uh yes it does. Some of these guys have been on here everyday for months and just won't let it die. That is different then not looking at it for months is it not?


----------



## dhom

nomansland said:


> Uh yes it does. Some of these guys have been on here everyday for months and just won't let it die. That is different then not looking at it for months is it not?


Well, I do see a certain amount of quiver sniffing from some.


----------



## nomansland

dhom said:


> Well, I do see a certain amount of quiver sniffing from some.


Haha ya and it was even worse before OhioBooners was outted as a D-bag.


----------



## saskguy

I cannot believe I wasted 15 minutes trying to read through the some 12 pages or so since I last looked at the website.

The only thing I wonder now is if some people ever leave this website to tend with real life.


----------



## Ubet28

Can someone give me a rundown of the last 300 pages? I read the first 20.. Now I'm so confused and really don't want to spend a whole day trying to makes sense of the whole thing. Thanks


----------



## DJ Trout

saskguy said:


> I cannot believe I wasted 15 minutes trying to read through the some 12 pages or so since I last looked at the website.
> 
> The only thing I wonder now is if some people ever leave this website to tend with real life.


And while you were wondering you wasted 2 minutes more typing a response... :wink:


----------



## Treehugger98

Buckithead post a few pics of yourself so they will get off chasens butt. Ob if you have any balls left get on here and help chasen out since you started this shanks giving from hell


----------



## snoodcrusher

We need Dean to figure out the "Rest of the Story" for us. After all, he was the one who exposed this ruse anyway. How about it Dean, any more insight as to who all is involved in this saga? I'd love a comment from you on these latest developments. Thanks buddy!


----------



## NCDoberman

Buxndiverdux said:


> If OG is real, and someone actually kills him, can you imagine the "attention" that it will generate here on AT? The conspiracy theories, poaching accusations, high fence references, etc. The hunter that shoots this deer is going to be in a chitstorm of epic proportions even if he happens to be completely legit. In what should be a fantastic moment for a hunter, will be a reality that could bring significant hardship and personal assassination of character. Pitiful at what "deer hunting" has become, even if this whole thread is a scam or real. SMH.


Very true. 

OG has become by far the most scrutinized deer I've ever heard of and no one has even killed the thing yet.


----------



## NCDoberman

Treehugger98 said:


> Buckithead post a few pics of yourself so they will get off chasens butt. Ob if you have any balls left get on here and help chasen out since you started this shanks giving from hell


I would assume "buckithead" is the guy holding the deer in the trophy pics he posted earlier.


----------



## Buckithead

NCDoberman said:


> I would assume "buckithead" is the guy holding the deer in the trophy pics he posted earlier.


Yes


----------



## Buckithead

Chasenwhitetail said:


> Haha so I'm chaseinwhitetail buckethead OB and 195bc. That's funny s*** You really don't have a life do u?


Sorry dude, I don't know you but apparently we are the same person


----------



## Buckithead

This is my son and I on Father's Day.


----------



## BuckTeeth

Had this deer under my stand last year for 15 minutes watching him sniff his butthole and lick his taint. Thought about shooting him but I had to let him walk, not mature enough for me, going to give him another year.


----------



## Ubet28

That made me laugh rite there 😄


----------



## BuckTeeth

I also forgot to mention that during those 15 minutes, I saw him use his antlers to pick a few dingleberries.


----------



## BP1992

NCDoberman said:


> I would assume "buckithead" is the guy holding the deer in the trophy pics he posted earlier.


Anybody can post pictures of someone. That doesn't mean it's really him.


----------



## Buckithead

BP1992 said:


> Anybody can post pictures of someone. That doesn't mean it's really him.


What kinda proof would you like?


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

Buckithead said:


> What kinda proof would you like?


Your pissin up a rope bud


----------



## Ubet28

In his defense honestly is he gonna post a pic of him and his future bow Hunter if it was someone else? Really who would do that?


----------



## Cannonball08

Anyone with Facebook can look his page up and see that he is a real person that posted og pics on 2012


----------



## LewEdensJr

This started as the best thread on archery talk. Now nothing left but immature kids. I hope the deer gets stuck in a combine. Funny all of you act like these people owe you something or have to prove themselves to you. Speaks volumes about you guys for sure.


----------



## BowOgre

I just hope that one of you Southern Ohio boys knock him down before a pro is flown in for a shot at it. Good luck to all of you (or the one of you, whichever it is) that are chasing him.


----------



## Buckithead

Chasenwhitetail said:


> Your pissin up a rope bud


Yeah it feels like it!


----------



## Buckithead

I did get some new info lastnight from someone that is hunting OG, he had photos of him everyday of hunting season except 9 days during the rut. That might be my best shot at OG coming my way looking for a hot doe. Time will tell!


----------



## NCDoberman

LewEdensJr said:


> I hope the deer gets stuck in a combine.



You owe me a new keyboard. lol.


----------



## Buckithead

Someone on here was nice enough to pm me the velvet photos! He looks like he has more non-typical growth.


----------



## Ubet28

Can you share them with us


----------



## Buckithead

Ubet28 said:


> Can you share them with us


All I was given was a link to a site he has the stored on, so I'm not sure if I can


----------



## Ubet28

Ok thanks. If someone could share them I would like to see them..


----------



## n.sampey

Cannonball08 said:


> Anyone with Facebook can look his page up and see that he is a real person that posted og pics on 2012


Nice


----------



## BP1992

Buckithead said:


> All I was given was a link to a site he has the stored on, so I'm not sure if I can


Well give us the link then.


----------



## H20fwler

Buckithead said:


> All I was given was a link to a site he has the stored on, so I'm not sure if I can


Cut&paste the link


----------



## Treehugger98

Hey boys just trying to help out some of these guys that are confused. I just hope one of are lucky enough to offer up a shanks giving to og if the oppurtinity presents itself.


----------



## Treehugger98

Buckithead got a up and comer. Hope to see little man sitting between og's antlers here soon!!!


----------



## Buckithead

Treehugger98 said:


> Buckithead got a up and comer. Hope to see little man sitting between og's antlers here soon!!!


That would be awesome, doesn't matter what buck I kill this year my little man will be getting his picture taken with it!


----------



## Treehugger98

That's awsome, my daughter got her first last year. I enjoy time in the woods with her more than anything. Post up when it happens!! Good luck


----------



## Buckithead

Treehugger98 said:


> That's awsome, my daughter got her first last year. I enjoy time in the woods with her more than anything. Post up when it happens!! Good luck


Sweet, I can't wait till he is big enough to hunt with me.


----------



## henro

Buckithead said:


> I did get some new info lastnight from someone that is hunting OG, he had photos of him everyday of hunting season except 9 days during the rut. That might be my best shot at OG coming my way looking for a hot doe. Time will tell!


Somebody had pics of him everyday during hunting season and didn't kill him?


----------



## Buckithead

henro said:


> Somebody had pics of him everyday during hunting season and didn't kill him?


That's what they told me.


----------



## Buckithead

Bp this is what I got


----------



## Cjclemens

Buckithead said:


> View attachment 2021618
> Bp this is what I got


If I had a dollar for every pixel in this photo, I'd have two dollars. Pretty sure I've seen higher res photos of Bigfoot.


----------



## Buckithead

Cjclemens said:


> If I had a dollar for every pixel in this photo, I'd have two dollars. Pretty sure I've seen higher res photos of Bigfoot.


Yeah, someone must have zoomed in on it after the photo was taken


----------



## Fortyneck

Buckithead said:


> View attachment 2021618
> Bp this is what I got


Is that a pic of a watercolor representation of him?


----------



## Cjclemens

Fortyneck said:


> Is that a pic of a watercolor representation of him?


looks more like a finger painting.


----------



## Ubet28

Some of you are never happy.. Yea the picture sucks. But atleast he attempted to show us the image..


----------



## kansasboi

Ubet28 said:


> Some of you are never happy.. Yea the picture sucks. But atleast he attempted to show us the image..


Yep I appreciate it, he's been very forthcoming near as I can tell. Looks like a huge buck for sure!


----------



## henro

I don't think it's same deer.


----------



## BP1992

Buckithead said:


> View attachment 2021618
> Bp this is what I got


Thanks, but not even close to being OG.


----------



## Monsterquest

Not the same deer. Not by a long shot! Good one though.


----------



## switchback270

Still a giant. Good luck getting an opportunity.


----------



## Buckithead

switchback270 said:


> Still a giant. Good luck getting an opportunity.


I didbt think it looked like him either, but i was thinking maybe he is going down hill.


----------



## Fortyneck

Buckithead said:


> Someone on here was nice enough to pm me the velvet photos! *He looks like he has more non-typical growth*.


and less typical I guess…

Maybe OB shot him in the left shoulder last year and never told us :noidea:


----------



## floridacrackr

I wonder how many other people will show up with new intel and pics claiming to be hunting OG only to find out its not really him? I wonder how all of this has affected the prices for leasing land or obtaining permission around the area he is suspected of living?


----------



## nomansland

This is such a joke anymore. Lol


----------



## d3ue3ce

floridacrackr said:


> I wonder how many other people will show up with new intel and pics claiming to be hunting OG only to find out its not really him? I wonder how all of this has affected the prices for leasing land or obtaining permission around the area he is suspected of living?


My guess is there are a lot more people out there telling "stories" about how they are hunting near this monster, and have pics but are either a) the same pics everyone has, or b) they "dont want to show anyone"

It really has turned into a joke.


----------



## dhom

nomansland said:


> This is such a joke anymore. Lol


I just love all the I got it from a friend, someone on here have me a link, etc. really? There is no credibility in any of this information.


----------



## nomansland

dhom said:


> I just love all the I got it from a friend, someone on here have me a link, etc. really? There is no credibility in any of this information.


Completely agree. I always love when a buddy is like "check out this deer so and so texted me". Instantly I'm not interested because I know it's a crock. But what gets me is how people always believe these forwards they get. How dumb can you be?


----------



## dhom

What nobody knows is that I have land in the area OG lives. I have trailcam photos of him this year as well as from the past 3 years. I am following this thread trying to collect as much recon as I can in order to put an arrow through him![emoji6]


----------



## Ubet28

A good read in case no one has read this article before.. 

http://www.deeranddeerhunting.com/articles/will-archerys-world-record-whitetail-ever-fall


----------



## sway415

nomansland said:


> Completely agree. I always love when a buddy is like "check out this deer so and so texted me". Instantly I'm not interested because I know it's a crock. But what gets me is how people always believe these forwards they get. How dumb can you be?


This really made me laugh... I have one guy who sends me pics every single year of "a buck a buddy of mine has on cam"... I literally laugh and delete. I have even found a couple of those bucks his "buddy had on cam" on a 10sec google search. But, isn't that why most of us are truly staying involved with this thread? I will be the first to admit I check it every day... If nothing more, it is entertaining and no one can deny that!


----------



## nomansland

sway415 said:


> This really made me laugh... I have one guy who sends me pics every single year of "a buck a buddy of mine has on cam"... I literally laugh and delete. I have even found a couple of those bucks his "buddy had on cam" on a 10sec google search. But, isn't that why most of us are truly staying involved with this thread? I will be the first to admit I check it every day... If nothing more, it is entertaining and no one can deny that!


I think everyone has "that buddy" who is pretty much a moron and believes every forward he gets and then somehow believes he's 3 miles from the world record. Lol


----------



## bigrobc

dhom said:


> What nobody knows is that I have land in the area OG lives. I have trailcam photos of him this year as well as from the past 3 years. I am following this thread trying to collect as much recon as I can in order to put an arrow through him![emoji6]


Don't we all


----------



## dhom

bigrobc said:


> Don't we all


Here is a pic of him from this year. It's hard to tell from this pic but he is really going downhill and losing some mass. He is still a giant as you can see.


----------



## nomansland

dhom said:


> Here is a pic of him from this year. It's hard to tell from this pic but he is really going downhill and losing some mass. He is still a giant as you can see.


Haha this made me laugh out loud. Great pic


----------



## bigrobc

dhom said:


> Here is a pic of him from this year. It's hard to tell from this pic but he is really going downhill and losing some mass. He is still a giant as you can see.


Lmao dang someone chopped his head off and he's still roaming around !!!!


----------



## dhom

bigrobc said:


> Lmao dang someone chopped his head off and he's still roaming around !!!!


He is legendary!


----------



## dhom

It may look like a couple trees sticking up above his shoulders but those are actually his antlers! Cam we say mass!


----------



## gcab

Buckithead said:


> I did get some new info lastnight from someone that is hunting OG, he had photos of him everyday of hunting season except 9 days during the rut. That might be my best shot at OG coming my way looking for a hot doe. Time will tell!


Pictures every day of a 4 month+ season... gone for 9 days? So that's like 120+ pictures of this buck, but couldn't get him? I stand by my original thought. Pen raised deer. Pictures are from the cage. Owner let him out for a couple days for OB's wife to shoot him, which she wouldn't know anything about, and they would cash in and split it with the owner of the ranch. But the buck went a different direction, or they missed, and that was that. Yes I know someone called a ranch and they said no they don't have that deer. Well, yea, theyre not going to say yes its ours because we were going to be fraudulent. Maybe its free range now that its out, but I doubt it.


----------



## bigrobc

gcab said:


> Pictures every day of a 4 month+ season... gone for 9 days? So that's like 120+ pictures of this buck, but couldn't get him? I stand by my original thought. Pen raised deer. Pictures are from the cage. Owner let him out for a couple days for OB's wife to shoot him, which she wouldn't know anything about, and they would cash in and split it with the owner of the ranch. But the buck went a different direction, or they missed, and that was that. Yes I know someone called a ranch and they said no they don't have that deer. Well, yea, theyre not going to say yes its ours because we were going to be fraudulent. Maybe its free range now that its out, but I doubt it.


Naw. Chasen started this whole shebang. OB has never laid eyes on this deer right? "Said" he did but we know he's completely full of it. Unless however ob and chasen together were in on it like I've always thought


----------



## Ubet28

bigrobc said:


> Naw. Chasen started this whole shebang. OB has never laid eyes on this deer right? "Said" he did but we know he's completely full of it. Unless however ob and chasen together were in on it like I've always thought


Please enlightened me as to why you think this? Enquiring minds would like to know..


----------



## bigrobc

Ubet28 said:


> Please enlightened me as to why you think this? Enquiring minds would like to know..


Man I've followed this thread from day one. And the other ohio giant thread. It's way way back in the whole story lol. Mainly A) chasen shares pics and a area (wide) with a public forum of a potential WR deer
B) ob "befriends" chasen via pm
C) they then both act like they both know info and talk about they have got this deer nailed down ...then chasen says he just fed OB a bunch of bs. That's just a theory just like yours. I'm in this for the entertainment man !!


----------



## Buckithead

I can see how it looks to those of you that have been following this from the beginning, however the deer is real and free ranging and in ross co ohio, I don't have an agenda, I'm not trying to sell hunts to people or play a bad joke. Was just looking for inFo on the deer just like everyone else. I guess well all have to see when it gets killed unless some a-hole poaches it.


----------



## bigrobc

Buckithead said:


> I can see how it looks to those of you that have been following this from the beginning, however the deer is real and free ranging and in ross co ohio, I don't have an agenda, I'm not trying to sell hunts to people or play a bad joke. Was just looking for inFo on the deer just like everyone else. I guess well all have to see when it gets killed unless some a-hole poaches it.


I hope an archer gets it legally. That would be awesome. But dude I would not say ANYTHING else true or not lol


----------



## buckhunt{R

Saskguy would know if that velvet pic is legit.


----------



## bigrobc

Still hard to believe it free range too


----------



## kansasboi

buckhunt{R said:


> Saskguy would know if that velvet pic is legit.


Ya when does that magazine come out?


----------



## Fortyneck

Every manner of shenanigans enters the realm of possibility when it comes to controversy on this scale. Personally, I'm working on a unified theory in which in a coordinated effort, OB helped plan 9/11, Chasen faked the '69 moon landing, OG is the real father of Kim Kardashian's baby, and Buckithead hid my remote.


----------



## WVohioFAN

Fortyneck said:


> Every manner of shenanigans enters the realm of possibility when it comes to controversy on this scale. Personally, I'm working on a unified theory in which in a coordinated effort, OB helped plan 9/11, Chasen faked the '69 moon landing, OG is the real father of Kim Kardashian's baby, and Buckithead hid my remote.


I just spit my lunch out. lol!


----------



## nomansland

Buckithead said:


> I can see how it looks to those of you that have been following this from the beginning, however the deer is real and free ranging and in ross co ohio, I don't have an agenda, I'm not trying to sell hunts to people or play a bad joke. Was just looking for inFo on the deer just like everyone else. I guess well all have to see when it gets killed unless some a-hole poaches it.


Buckithead have you physically seen this deer? Have YOU ever gotten trail cam photos on your own camera?


----------



## Buckithead

Fortyneck said:


> Every manner of shenanigans enters the realm of possibility when it comes to controversy on this scale. Personally, I'm working on a unified theory in which in a coordinated effort, OB helped plan 9/11, Chasen faked the '69 moon landing, OG is the real father of Kim Kardashian's baby, and Buckithead hid my remote.


Lol


----------



## dhom

nomansland said:


> Buckithead have you physically seen this deer? Have YOU ever gotten trail cam photos on your own camera?


The only ones he has are the ones I sent him. He didn't have the one I posted earlier.


----------



## nomansland

dhom said:


> The only ones he has are the ones I sent him. He didn't have the one I posted earlier.


Can Buckithead not answer this question?


----------



## dhom

nomansland said:


> Can Buckithead not answer this question?


Seems he ignored you question and just replied to the post after you. You were snubbed!


----------



## nomansland

dhom said:


> Seems he ignored you question and just replied to the post after you. You were snubbed!


Lol I'll take it as a NO then.


----------



## Fortyneck

nomansland said:


> Lol I'll take it as a NO then.


I think he stated before that a *"friend"* sent him the now classic OG 2012 pics, and a *"farmer"* told him OG's sheds were found 3 miles from his property… and yet he has nobody to talk about OG with… there... in OG's back 40… not even the guy who got pics of him everyday of the season, save for 9 during the rut...

Maybe the "friend" is really the friend of the "farmer," and the geezer is probably gouging Buckithead with leases fees over this second hand pipe dream.


----------



## nomansland

Fortyneck said:


> I think he stated before that a *"friend"* sent him the now classic OG 2012 pics, and a *"farmer"* told him OG's sheds were found on his property…
> 
> The geezer is probably gouging Buckithead with leases fees over this second hand pipe dream.


I just can't believe....well I guess anything is believable on here now but anyway. I'm surprised someone would come on here saying they are hunting OG and are within 3 miles of him with ZERO proof and have never even seen this deer. This story just keeps getting better.


----------



## OHMonsters

is this enough pixels


----------



## Buckithead

Fortyneck said:


> I think he stated before that a *"friend"* sent him the now classic OG 2012 pics, and a *"farmer"* told him OG's sheds were found on his property…
> 
> The geezer is probably gouging Buckithead with leases fees over this second hand pipe dream.


I'm not leasing any land, I'm lucky enough to have a lot of family that owns land in my area, and the new farm in hunting this happens to be a friend that has given me permission for free. And to answer Nomansland, if you paid attention to earlier posts I haven't put out any cameras in that area, and all photos I have are from a friend and the same as the rest of you photos that have been posted here. And no I personally haven't seen the deer, I work 60+ hrs a week and have 5 month old, very little time to scout. I know the deer exists guy that found the sheds in the same one that had photos of the deer almost every day except 9 days of rut all night photos, guess he doesn't have access to land where the deer is bedding or he probably would have killed him by now.


----------



## Buckithead

OHMonsters said:


> View attachment 2022439
> 
> 
> is this enough pixels


Nice!


----------



## Ubet28

bigrobc said:


> Man I've followed this thread from day one. And the other ohio giant thread. It's way way back in the whole story lol. Mainly A) chasen shares pics and a area (wide) with a public forum of a potential WR deer
> B) ob "befriends" chasen via pm
> C) they then both act like they both know info and talk about they have got this deer nailed down ...then chasen says he just fed OB a bunch of bs. That's just a theory just like yours. I'm in this for the entertainment man !!


Not trying to fire you up.. I have read through about 20 pages and it would take me a week to get through the whole thread. I have read where people say the same thing as you. Was just wanting to know the gist of things.. The KS for sharing


----------



## gcab

So he had over 120+ pictures of this buck walking around every day for over 4 months, and wasn't able to get a shot? Is ok giving up all the information with location to this deer, but the only pics are the same ones that have floated around from day one? Is that because the rest of the pics of him walking around is browsing the fence line?


----------



## bigrobc

Ubet28 said:


> Not trying to fire you up.. I have read through about 20 pages and it would take me a week to get through the whole thread. I have read where people say the same thing as you. Was just wanting to know the gist of things.. The KS for sharing


Oh no prob. I wasn't gettin fired up man Just enjoying all the twist and turns. If u read the other thread the persuit of OG it was wild. It's terribly long too though


----------



## LewEdensJr

Full blown soap opera. How does anyone feel entitled on this thread?


----------



## hatchettjack

I hear tiff lakosky is trying to get a lease in Ross county as we speak! She will take OG down


----------



## hdrking2003

hatchettjack said:


> I hear tiff lakosky is trying to get a lease in Ross county as we speak! She will take OG down


Maaaaaaaaaaaaan you are a Lee n Tiffany quiver sniffer fo sho.....maybe the biggest quiver sniffer that I have ever seen! Making a new thread every time they put an animal down and now another post here about one of them. Sure they are successful hunters, and I have no beef with them at all(actually like the show), but seriously they are not going to call you and offer you a staff spot, so please give it a break already.  It's kind of creepy.


----------



## Bow-Hunter_1989

hdrking2003 said:


> Maaaaaaaaaaaaan you are a Lee n Tiffany quiver sniffer fo sho.....maybe the biggest quiver sniffer that I have ever seen! Making a new thread every time they put an animal down and now another post here about one of them. Sure they are successful hunters, and I have no beef with them at all(actually like the show), but seriously they are not going to call you and offer you a staff spot, so please give it a break already. It's kind of creepy.


LMFAO! this made me laugh


----------



## DaneHunter

I have so many dirty things to say right now, but I'm going to try and keep my mouth shut.


----------



## Bow-Hunter_1989

I have a few kinks with the recent devolpments of this thread lol. When buckithead was asked if he knew Chad (Chasenwhitetails) he said that he did not know anybody named chad that is an avid deer hunter. Well when buckithead first showed up with his claims to OG i PM'd Chasen and asked him about buckithead. He said that he actual did know of him and even knew his name. Now i find it funny that chasen knows buckithead by name but buckithead has no idea who CW the OP of the thread is.....


----------



## bigrobc

Bow-Hunter_1989 said:


> I have a few kinks with the recent devolpments of this thread lol. When buckithead was asked if he knew Chad (Chasenwhitetails) he said that he did not know anybody named chad that is an avid deer hunter. Well when buckithead first showed up with his claims to OG i PM'd Chasen and asked him about buckithead. He said that he actual did know of him and even knew his name. Now i find it funny that chasen knows buckithead by name but buckithead has no idea who CW the OP of the thread is.....


Wow. I thickens even more lol. Hey buckithead, chasen and Ob,,,give it up already and let this deer live a happy life behind his fence LMAO


----------



## benkharr

This is one of the funniest things I have read in a while. You weren't joking he has created dozens of threads about Lee and Tiffany (I checked his profile :ninja. This conversation could be it's own thread.


----------



## benkharr

hatchettjack said:


> I hear tiff lakosky is trying to get a lease in Ross county as we speak! She will take OG down





hdrking2003 said:


> Maaaaaaaaaaaaan you are a Lee n Tiffany quiver sniffer fo sho.....maybe the biggest quiver sniffer that I have ever seen! Making a new thread every time they put an animal down and now another post here about one of them. Sure they are successful hunters, and I have no beef with them at all(actually like the show), but seriously they are not going to call you and offer you a staff spot, so please give it a break already. It's kind of creepy.


This lol


----------



## Buckithead

Bow-Hunter_1989 said:


> I have a few kinks with the recent devolpments of this thread lol. When buckithead was asked if he knew Chad (Chasenwhitetails) he said that he did not know anybody named chad that is an avid deer hunter. Well when buckithead first showed up with his claims to OG i PM'd Chasen and asked him about buckithead. He said that he actual did know of him and even knew his name. Now i find it funny that chasen knows buckithead by name but buckithead has no idea who CW the OP of the thread is.....


I just discovered who chasen is yesterday and found out ghat we have a mutual friend that is hunting OG, but up untill yesterday i had no idea who he was.


----------



## Buckithead

I would work out a trade with Tiffany! Lol


----------



## Fortyneck

Bow-Hunter_1989 said:


> I have a few kinks with the recent devolpments of this thread lol. When buckithead was asked if he knew Chad (Chasenwhitetails) he said that he did not know anybody named chad that is an avid deer hunter. Well when buckithead first showed up with his claims to OG i PM'd Chasen and asked him about buckithead. He said that he actual did know of him and even knew his name. Now i find it funny that chasen knows buckithead by name but buckithead has no idea who CW the OP of the thread is.....


Now you're getting it...


----------



## DaneHunter

I've got $100 that this deer is never put on the ground. High fence or not.


----------



## Buckithead

I'll take that bet!!!!!!! Just to be clear your saying that no hunter will kill this deer?


----------



## JustinM

Up the ante, I'll go buy him myself!


----------



## Buckithead

Good luck with that!


----------



## hooiserarcher

hdrking2003 said:


> Maaaaaaaaaaaaan you are a Lee n Tiffany quiver sniffer fo sho.....maybe the biggest quiver sniffer that I have ever seen! Making a new thread every time they put an animal down and now another post here about one of them. Sure they are successful hunters, and I have no beef with them at all(actually like the show), but seriously they are not going to call you and offer you a staff spot, so please give it a break already. It's kind of creepy.


Lol he is definitely hung up on tiffany.


----------



## zbhuntin

What a BEAST!!!


----------



## Buckithead

Why would anyone want to hunt a deer inside a pen, thats not hunting!


----------



## bigrobc

Buckithead said:


> I'll take that bet!!!!!!! Just to be clear your saying that no hunter will kill this deer?


Dead giveaway OG is high fenced lol


----------



## deerlab

That is a monster! Knowing that might come along while in a stand this year would be awesome. Good luck this year!


----------



## Bow-Hunter_1989

Buckithead said:


> I'll take that bet!!!!!!! Just to be clear your saying that no hunter will kill this deer?


LOL SOMEONE IS GONNA GET HIM BY GOD HAHAHA. You seem very confident that "Someone" is going to take this deer down. If this deer has been known about since 2012 why hasn't anyone shot him by this point if so many hunters know his location and have pictures of him? Nothing about it makes sense. Until this deer is dead on the ground I will remain neutral on believing this whole escapade of OG.


----------



## Fortyneck

How do you think this boner collector dude is gonna feel when he finds out he paid for HF horns?


----------



## Bowhunter163

DaneHunter said:


> I've got $100 that this deer is never put on the ground. High fence or not.


I wouldn't shake on it , there are several people hunting this deer . There are lots of people that know where this deer is . I'm really suprised with how public this deer has become that more information hasn't surfaced yet , kind of impressive . P.S. I don't know what road this deer lives on like some , but a guy I hunt with is hunting this deer and I know within 10 minutes of where it is .


----------



## DaneHunter

Bowhunter163 said:


> I wouldn't shake on it , there are several people hunting this deer . There are lots of people that know where this deer is . I'm really suprised with how public this deer has become that more information hasn't surfaced yet , kind of impressive . P.S. I don't know what road this deer lives on like some , but a guy I hunt with is hunting this deer and I know within 10 minutes of where it is .


You and 25 other people have "buddies" hunting this deer. This tale has been so spun we can't even keep track of it. There are so many random people popping in its being ridiculous. Most stories have two sides. OGs story has 14 sides and 9 angles.


----------



## Fortyneck

I'd like to hear some more OG related conjecture from OhioRed :nod:

Who really might be Chasen's alter, because… well… you know… 

OR where you at?


----------



## henro

Bow-Hunter_1989 said:


> I have a few kinks with the recent devolpments of this thread lol. When buckithead was asked if he knew Chad (Chasenwhitetails) he said that he did not know anybody named chad that is an avid deer hunter. Well when buckithead first showed up with his claims to OG i PM'd Chasen and asked him about buckithead. He said that he actual did know of him and even knew his name. Now i find it funny that chasen knows buckithead by name but buckithead has no idea who CW the OP of the thread is.....


Ruh roh...


----------



## bigrobc

Bowhunter163 said:


> I wouldn't shake on it , there are several people hunting this deer . There are lots of people that know where this deer is . I'm really suprised with how public this deer has become that more information hasn't surfaced yet , kind of impressive . P.S. I don't know what road this deer lives on like some , but a guy I hunt with is hunting this deer and I know within 10 minutes of where it is .



Yea ...


----------



## Cjclemens

Buckithead said:


> found out ghat we have a mutual friend that is hunting OG,


Who? OB? Its gonna be awful crowded in that pen if all you guys go hunting for OG at the same time...


----------



## Bowhunter163

DaneHunter said:


> You and 25 other people have "buddies" hunting this deer. This tale has been so spun we can't even keep track of it. There are so many random people popping in its being ridiculous. Most stories have two sides. OGs story has 14 sides and 9 angles.


I have no dog in this fight , Im just saying there are alot of people hunting this deer . I don't have a shot at killing the deer , I am just trying to say if someone is going to kill this deer it will probably be this year , Because of the amount of people that are aggressively going to be after this deer . 

The buddy I speak of could be lying , but he has been hunting a small 8-10 acre property instead of a several hundred acre farm he owns for the last 2 years . And you can hear talk around the area . 

Like I said I have no dog in the fight , I just think the odds of someone killing this deer are higher this year than last year just because of the shear number of people who are hunting/ trying to find this deer .


----------



## I like Meat

These clown boys are all set...they have their HECS, their ozonics, nose jammer and even their Scent Blocker and Scent Lok undies, they are all ready to go.......... Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...wake me when one of these clown boys does sumpthin'..........


----------



## DaneHunter

Bowhunter163 said:


> I have no dog in this fight , Im just saying there are alot of people hunting this deer . I don't have a shot at killing the deer , I am just trying to say if someone is going to kill this deer it will probably be this year , Because of the amount of people that are aggressively going to be after this deer .
> 
> The buddy I speak of could be lying , but he has been hunting a small 8-10 acre property instead of a several hundred acre farm he owns for the last 2 years . And you can hear talk around the area .
> 
> Like I said I have no dog in the fight , I just think the odds of someone killing this deer are higher this year than last year just because of the shear number of people who are hunting/ trying to find this deer .


I'm not saying anything against you but I don't think there are as many people hunting this deer as it had been made to seem. I think 99% of the people involved with this escapade are complete liars. I don't think anyone will kill him. If he is on private property there is no way the land owner is allowing 30 people to hunt did this deer when he can easily have a celebrity come out and pay for a chance. 

If he was on public land he would have been poached by now and if he doesn't get poached I'm sure they will either find him dead or never find him again. 

Personally I hope an Amish shoots him with a rifle. :dontknow:


----------



## Bowhunter163

DaneHunter said:


> I'm not saying anything against you but I don't think there are as many people hunting this deer as it had been made to seem. I think 99% of the people involved with this escapade are complete liars. I don't think anyone will kill him. If he is on private property there is no way the land owner is allowing 30 people to hunt did this deer when he can easily have a celebrity come out and pay for a chance.
> 
> If he was on public land he would have been poached by now and if he doesn't get poached I'm sure they will either find him dead or never find him again.
> 
> Personally I hope an Amish shoots him with a rifle. :dontknow:


Amish with a rifle would be classic although I would prefer a youth . From what I was told there are quite a few smaller tracts in the area . And like I said it could be complete B.S. but hopefully ill find out if he's lying once these infamous velvet photos are published .


----------



## Buckithead

Bow-Hunter_1989 said:


> LOL SOMEONE IS GONNA GET HIM BY GOD HAHAHA. You seem very confident that "Someone" is going to take this deer down. If this deer has been known about since 2012 why hasn't anyone shot him by this point if so many hunters know his location and have pictures of him? Nothing about it makes sense. Until this deer is dead on the ground I will remain neutral on believing this whole escapade of OG.


Giant dont get to be giant by getting killed, big deer are smart!


----------



## DCUP

Buckithead said:


> I would work out a trade with Tiffany! Lol


Like the trade you did with "Florida cracker"?  (I can't recall his exact ID at the moment) 

PS- Personally, I'd rather work out a trade with Lee.


----------



## floridacrackr

DCUP said:


> Like the trade you did with "Florida cracker"?  (I can't recall his exact ID at the moment)
> 
> PS- Personally, I'd rather work out a trade with Lee.


Leave me out of this mess...LOL!!! (unless Lee wants an Osceola...then tell him to call me)


----------



## krabbiepatty

Buckithead said:


> No trail cameras on that farm, I'm trying to stay out of there until season starts.


ironic, that's just how OB did it.


----------



## DaneHunter

floridacrackr said:


> Leave me out of this mess...LOL!!! (unless Lee wants an Osceola...then tell him to call me)


If you trade a hunt with Lee, get it in writing this time.


----------



## floridacrackr

DaneHunter said:


> If you trade a hunt with Lee, get it in writing this time.


It's gonna be awhile before i do any more trading...i don't care who it is!


----------



## DCUP

krabbiepatty said:


> ironic, that's just how OB did it.


We'd better write that one down if all the great ones are doing it. That's gold right there.


----------



## Buckithead

floridacrackr said:


> It's gonna be awhile before i do any more trading...i don't care who it is!


Damn, I read back through some of these pages I don't know how your not ready to kill that as#%^^* OB I would beat the hell out of someone over $100 but $5k that guy would never be able to hunt again when I got done with him. Sorry to hear about that.


----------



## Buckithead

krabbiepatty said:


> ironic, that's just how OB did it.


Listen "mr krabs" lol I've been pretty transparent about who I am , I have no idea who OB is but sounds like he needs the [email protected] kicked out of him!


----------



## Buckithead

floridacrackr said:


> It's gonna be awhile before i do any more trading...i don't care who it is!


Give me the full name of OB!


----------



## buglecrazy

Buckithead said:


> Give me the full name of OB!


His Name is Chad Tefft.

http://trophypursuit.com/update/344

Click the link if you want to see his picture.


----------



## sway415

Buckithead said:


> Listen "mr krabs" lol I've been pretty transparent about who I am , I have no idea who OB is but sounds like he needs the [email protected] kicked out of him!


I'm pretty sure he has had worse already done to him... His reputation as a hunter and as a man are completely tarnished forever. Nothing he could ever do is going to change the minds of all of the sportsmen and women he duped. I sure would not want my name known to the entire hunting community as a liar, cheat, etc...


----------



## Matt Musto

buglecrazy said:


> His Name is Chad Tefft.
> 
> http://trophypursuit.com/update/344
> 
> Click the link if you want to see his picture.


Medicsnoke is on that team. He must know about this deer.


----------



## RobbyE

sway415 said:


> I'm pretty sure he has had worse already done to him... His reputation as a hunter and as a man are completely tarnished forever. Nothing he could ever do is going to change the minds of all of the sportsmen and women he duped. I sure would not want my name known to the entire hunting community as a liar, cheat, etc...


True, I'd for sure rather have the crap kicked out of me.


----------



## Fortyneck

Matt Musto said:


> Medicsnoke is on that team. He must know about this deer.


:doh:


----------



## Buckithead

Never seen the guy before, but I'll be on the look out!


----------



## 3dn4jc

Buckithead said:


> Never seen the guy before, but I'll be on the look out!


Maybe if you posted a picture of yourself then they would believe you were not OB, that would silence your accusers.


----------



## Buckithead

3dn4jc said:


> Maybe if you posted a picture of yourself then they would believe you were not OB, that would silence your accusers.


Already did like 15 pages ago but here ya go!


----------



## 3dn4jc

Buckithead said:


> Already did like 15 pages ago but here ya go!
> View attachment 2023452


good nuff btw nice buck


----------



## jdog66

Buckithead said:


> Already did like 15 pages ago but here ya go!
> View attachment 2023452


I see where you got your nickname! I got a friend whose nickname is Buckethead also. His head is bigger than yours, but he kills smaller deer!


----------



## mdhager115

I think what these guys want is a picture of you with a timestamp/date/username.

Otherwise, you will never satisfy everyone.

But it's up to you whether you want to feed the wolves or not.


----------



## BigDeer

Thought TP took OB off their website??


----------



## DaneHunter

Buckithead said:


> Never seen the guy before, but I'll be on the look out!


So how did you randomly stumble onto this thread and realize you knew a "buddy" that was hunting this deer? And where were you in the last thread that Chad for called out on? Smells fishy.


----------



## Buckithead

jdog66 said:


> I see where you got your nickname! I got a friend whose nickname is Buckethead also. His head is bigger than yours, but he kills smaller deer!


Lol thanks, my father inlaw gave me the nickname.


----------



## Buckithead

mdhager115 said:


> I think what these guys want is a picture of you with a timestamp/date/username.
> 
> Otherwise, you will never satisfy everyone.
> 
> But it's up to you whether you want to feed the wolves or not.


I see!


----------



## Fortyneck

mdhager115 said:


> I think what these guys want is a picture of you with a timestamp/date/username.
> 
> Otherwise, you will never satisfy everyone.
> 
> But it's up to you whether you want to feed the wolves or not.


Standard protocol is A copy of todays NY Times, and a note saying I'm not OB in the same picture. :nod:


----------



## Fortyneck

BigDeer said:


> Thought TP took OB off their website??


They severed ties and then dropped him like a bad habit as soon as he wouldn't answer/return their calls after the news broke.


----------



## Buckithead

DaneHunter said:


> So how did you randomly stumble onto this thread and realize you knew a "buddy" that was hunting this deer? And where were you in the last thread that Chad for called out on? Smells fishy.


I knew about the deer in 2012, just didn't have a place to hunt OG at that time. Fast forward to this summer a guy I've known for awhile said he saw the deer in his apple orchard and gave me permission to hunt in there this year. As for the thread calling out OB I read a little of but it sounded like a bunch of drama. I was just wanting info on the deer not all the other BS. But looks like I'm in the middle of it now. What I do know is that the deer is legit, NO HIGH FENCE! From everything that I've been able to put together the deer is staying in an area that is about 3-4 square miles. So eventually OG is gonna make a mistake and take a dirt nap, I just hope that whoever is lucky enough to get him does it legally!


----------



## Buckithead

Fortyneck said:


> Standard protocol is A copy of todays NY Times, and a note saying I'm not OB in the same picture. :nod:


When I get off work in the morning I'll stop and try to find a copy. If that's not good enough I could send everyone a stool sample! Lol


----------



## DaneHunter

This whole thread smells fishier than a cat food factory in July.


----------



## benkharr

Buckithead said:


> When I get off work in the morning I'll stop and try to find a copy. If that's not good enough I could send everyone a stool sample! Lol


lol


----------



## Buckithead

Since I've posted a couple of my bigger deer any of you guys mind posting some of your trophys?


----------



## DaneHunter

Buckithead said:


> Since I've posted a couple of my bigger deer any of you guys mind posting some of your trophys?


Last guy that posted a bunch of his big trophy deer got ran out of town.


----------



## DaneHunter

Buckithead said:


> Already did like 15 pages ago but here ya go!
> View attachment 2023452


Where was this deer killed? Ohio?


----------



## krabbiepatty

Buckithead said:


> Listen "mr krabs" lol I've been pretty transparent about who I am , I have no idea who OB is but sounds like he needs the [email protected] kicked out of him!


Good luck Buckithead hope you smoke him. At least this soap opera has been revived and provides quite a bit of entertainment!


----------



## Coldone

Finally got a pic of him this summer- couldn't be more excited!!!


----------



## Coldone

Watch for my blog as my team and I spend this fall after OG! Here was our one day afield last year- we waited for the right conditions and all entered the woods only once! What a great day it was!


----------



## Cjclemens

buglecrazy said:


> His Name is Chad Tefft.
> 
> http://trophypursuit.com/update/344
> 
> Click the link if you want to see his picture.


I'm shocked that link is still active. I figured TP would bury every memory of Chad faster than a cat buries you-know-what in the litterbox.


----------



## Buckithead

DaneHunter said:


> Where was this deer killed? Ohio?


Pike co ohio


----------



## DaneHunter

Buckithead said:


> Pike co ohio


Interesting. What with the metal tag? Ohio hasn't used those in about 20 years.


----------



## Buckithead

krabbiepatty said:


> Good luck Buckithead hope you smoke him. At least this soap opera has been revived and provides quite a bit of entertainment!


Thanks im gonna use what little time away from work i can get to hunt OG!


----------



## Buckithead

DaneHunter said:


> Interesting. What with the metal tag? Ohio hasn't used those in about 20 years.


Killed in 2007 registered with buckeye big buck club


----------



## Buckithead

DaneHunter said:


> Interesting. What with the metal tag? Ohio hasn't used those in about 20 years.


Just because the last deer you killed was 20 years ago doesnt mean thats when they stoped using them! Where are my other ohio deer hunters that can back this up?


----------



## DaneHunter

Buckithead said:


> Just because the last deer you killed was 20 years ago doesnt mean thats when they stoped using them! Where are my other ohio deer hunters that can back this up?


Don't get so testy Chad, it was merely an inquiry.


----------



## Buckithead

DaneHunter said:


> Don't get so testy Chad, it was merely an inquiry.


Just to clarify my name is Nick. Obviously your a little jealous that your not hunting OG.


----------



## DaneHunter

Buckithead said:


> Just to clarify my name is Nick. Obviously your a little jealous that your not hunting OG.


How do you know I'm not? Seems like every one else in Ohio is, I might as well too.


----------



## Buckithead

Thought you were one of the high fence theory people....


----------



## DaneHunter

Buckithead said:


> Thought you were one of the high fence theory people....


Nah. I don't make enough money to chase after OG.


----------



## Buckithead

Hasnt cost me a dime.


----------



## DaneHunter

Buckithead said:


> Hasnt cost me a dime.


I absolutely believe that.


----------



## Ubet28

OG was spotted in Illinois he was screaming


----------



## 145nWV

Ubet28 said:


> OG was spotted in Illinois he was screaming


You know OG is a deer , right?


----------



## Ubet28

Yea after reading through this thread the last few days anything is possible


----------



## 145nWV

Ubet28 said:


> Yea after reading through this thread the last few days anything is possible


Very true


----------



## switchback270

Buckithead said:


> Just because the last deer you killed was 20 years ago doesnt mean thats when they stoped using them! Where are my other ohio deer hunters that can back this up?


I killed a buck in ohio in 2007 and also received a metal tag after checking it in in st. clairsville.


----------



## Shaded

I think the metal tags went away with the check stations. 3-4 years ago tops.


----------



## Cjclemens

Ubet28 said:


> OG was spotted in Illinois


Dude, I heard the same thing. A dude I met at the gas station said his brother got some sweet trail cam pix of OG on his 2 megapixel trail cam. They're kinda blurry but you can totally tell its him if you hold the picture just right. He's gonna text em to me. Ill post em up when I get em.


----------



## baz77

DaneHunter said:


> Interesting. What with the metal tag? Ohio hasn't used those in about 20 years.


Whenever Ohio went to telecheck they stopped giving metal tags, I think that was 3 or 4 years ago. I am curious as to what you have been getting when you check your deer in? 

Here is one from 09 I have buck on the wall from 2010 and he has a metal tag around his base so I am thinking that was the last year for it. \\


----------



## DaneHunter

baz77 said:


> Whenever Ohio went to telecheck they stopped giving metal tags, I think that was 3 or 4 years ago. I am curious as to what you have been getting when you check your deer in?
> 
> Here is one from 09 I have buck on the wall from 2010 and he has a metal tag around his base so I am thinking that was the last year for it. \\


I started deer hunting in 2011 so I've only ever used the check in over the phone. I was more trying to get Bucket, Nick, Chad or whatever his name is to slip up than I was concerned about the tag.


----------



## redsquirrelNJ

DaneHunter said:


> Interesting. What with the metal tag? Ohio hasn't used those in about 20 years.





DaneHunter said:


> I started deer hunting in 2011 so I've only ever used the check in over the phone. I was more trying to get Bucket, Nick, Chad or whatever his name is to slip up than I was concerned about the tag.


I have been following all the OB/OG threads but have not had much interest in posting much.... but Buckithead has way more credibility right now than you after these posts. You are just stirring the pot.


----------



## DaneHunter

redsquirrelNJ said:


> I have been following all the OB/OG threads but have not had much interest in posting much.... but Buckithead has way more credibility right now than you after these posts. You are just stirring the pot.


That's how I roll. The only thing the OG and I have in common is that we both supposedly live in Ohio. I just find it interesting he just randomly comes out of left field with no proof saying he knows this deer . At least OB had trail cam pics.


----------



## Cjclemens

redsquirrelNJ said:


> I have been following all the OB/OG threads but have not had much interest in posting much.... but Buckithead has way more credibility right now than you after these posts. You are just stirring the pot.


Someone has to do it. This would be a boring thread, otherwise. This thread is such a joke, who cares about credibility?


----------



## sschumaker

OG isn't a person..


----------



## Fortyneck

DaneHunter said:


> That's how I roll. The only thing the OG and I have in common is that we both supposedly live in Ohio. I just find it interesting he just randomly comes out of left field with no proof saying he knows this deer . *At least OB had trail cam pics.*


No he didn't. :nono:


----------



## DaneHunter

Fortyneck said:


> No he didn't. :nono:


They weren't his... But he had "some ones" pics.


----------



## Cjclemens

sschumaker said:


> OG isn't a person..


No, but he is a pivotal character in this ongoing saga...


----------



## redsquirrelNJ

Cjclemens said:


> Someone has to do it. This would be a boring thread, otherwise. This thread is such a joke, who cares about credibility?


I'll give it to you that this thread is for pure entertainment value... but danehunter didn't have his facts straight either so someone had to call him out on it!


----------



## Fortyneck

DaneHunter said:


> They weren't his... But he had "some ones" pics.


OB didn't have $#!T3!!!


----------



## DaneHunter

Fortyneck said:


> OB didn't have $#!T3!!!


How did trophy pursuit get the pics and the video? I thought they got them from OB who supposedly got them from Chasen. I could be wrong, but I thought that's how it went down.


----------



## Shaded

DaneHunter said:


> How did trophy pursuit get the pics and the video? I thought they got them from OB who supposedly got them from Chasen. I could be wrong, but I thought that's how it went down.


That certainly brings up an interesting question??

If Chasen knew OB was full of it, why give him pics and info for a video about a deer that he knew nothing about. Never thought about that angle.


----------



## DaneHunter

Shaded said:


> That certainly brings up an interesting question??
> 
> If Chasen knew OB was full of it, why give him pics and info for a video about a deer that he knew nothing about. Never thought about that angle.


That has been a mystery from the very beginning. That s what I keep saying, nothing about this makes an sense. And now Bucket magically shows up? Excuse me for being suspicious.


----------



## Cjclemens

DaneHunter said:


> That has been a mystery from the very beginning. That s what I keep saying, nothing about this makes an sense. And now Bucket magically shows up? Excuse me for being suspicious.


You gotta understand that some of the people commenting haven't bothered to catch up on this thread or the other one, so they have NO idea what really went down, and they certainly don't have any of the details to help them read between the lines. You can't get everything from the cliff notes!


----------



## Shaded

Now the other thing is, most of these big time antler collectors , they usually don't have much interest in captive deer sheds.

I would think that he would have vetted that out before he bought them. never know though. They were in pristine condition from what I could tell in the pics.


----------



## bigrobc

Shaded said:


> That certainly brings up an interesting question??
> 
> If Chasen knew OB was full of it, why give him pics and info for a video about a deer that he knew nothing about. Never thought about that angle.


ding ding ding why would any1 share pics and info/whereabouts on this deer. They know each other


----------



## str_8_shot

They're getting closer to him...


----------



## Cjclemens

Shaded said:


> Now the other thing is, most of these big time antler collectors , they usually don't have much interest in captive deer sheds.
> 
> I would think that he would have vetted that out before he bought them. never know though. They were in pristine condition from what I could tell in the pics.


How does a collector go about vetting a find like that, other than the word of whoever found it. Who has the burden of proof? How do you certify that an antler is 100% free range? Part of the controversy is trying to find out if OG is free range or high fence. Sure, the owner of the ranch chad frequented said it wasn't his deer, but he could have done that just to stay out of the controversy. If it came out that a possible world record deer was a released high fence deer, that would cause quite an uproar.

and lastly, welcome to the show!


----------



## DaneHunter

Cjclemens said:


> How does a collector go about vetting a find like that, other than the word of whoever found it. Who has the burden of proof? How do you certify that an antler is 100% free range? Part of the controversy is trying to find out if OG is free range or high fence. Sure, the owner of the ranch chad frequented said it wasn't his deer, but he could have done that just to stay out of the controversy. If it came out that a possible world record deer was a released high fence deer, that would cause quite an uproar.
> 
> and lastly, welcome to the show!


Personally I think the only one that may have any contact with OG is Chasen. I think everyone else is just full of crap and even Chasen is sketchy.


----------



## DaneHunter

Other than the controversy I don't even know why this deer is such a big deal. By measuring his sheds he is no where near being a new world record.


----------



## Fortyneck

DaneHunter said:


> How did trophy pursuit get the pics and the video? I thought they got them from OB who supposedly got them from Chasen. I could be wrong, but I thought that's how it went down.


They got them the same way I got them, the same way Buckithead got them, copy, save, paste…



Shaded said:


> That certainly brings up an interesting question??
> 
> If Chasen knew OB was full of it, why give him pics and info for a video about a deer that he knew nothing about. Never thought about that angle.


This has been covered already, and according to the legend, OB never had squat, he only said he did. Chasen was the conduit for the pics.



Cjclemens said:


> You gotta understand that some of the people commenting haven't bothered to catch up on this thread or the other one, so they have NO idea what really went down, and they certainly don't have any of the details to help them read between the lines. You can't get everything from the cliff notes!


^^^THIS^^^ People come on here and want to know why it seems like everyone is off their crazy pills, they're stumbling in half way through the movie

and want to know what happened… Yes it might be 20,000 posts you need to read to catch up, but until you do…

You're out of your element Donnie!


----------



## Shaded

And of course everyone forgets, (or doesn't know) It wasn't Chasen that originally made the pics public.

It was his relative, that put them on FB a day or two before they hit AT.


----------



## Fortyneck

Shaded said:


> And of course everyone forgets, (or doesn't know) It wasn't Chasen that originally made the pics public.
> 
> It was his relative, that put them on FB a day or two before they hit AT.


Well, his bro did originally pooch it with his FB addiction, but FB only got a few pics first, not all of them.


----------



## n.sampey

I can't believe all these folks that question whether he is real by saying why isn't he dead yet???? Unless you have killed a 200" deer ( which I haven't) it would seem to me that they are smarter then you already... They aren't behind every tree, stop watching the outdoor channel, deer like this don't just mess up walk out the woods and say shoot me... There is a reason he is that big could be from past experiences or any other element but if it was so EASY we wouldn't hunt would we????


----------



## DaneHunter

n.sampey said:


> I can't believe all these folks that question whether he is real by saying why isn't he dead yet???? Unless you have killed a 200" deer ( which I haven't) it would seem to me that they are smarter then you already... They aren't behind every tree, stop watching the outdoor channel, deer like this don't just mess up walk out the woods and say shoot me... There is a reason he is that big could be from past experiences or any other element but if it was so EASY we wouldn't hunt would we????


He also (apparently) has more hunters after him than most deer. Jus sayin'
I stand by my statement that he will never be shot.


----------



## Cjclemens

DaneHunter said:


> I stand by my statement that he will never be shot.


I just hope the truck driver that turns him into fender meat stops to pick up the rack.


----------



## DaneHunter

Cjclemens said:


> I just hope the truck driver that turns him into fender meat stops to pick up the rack.


I've got my fingers crossed on an Amish guy with a shot gun.


----------



## n.sampey

DaneHunter said:


> He also (apparently) has more hunters after him than most deer. Jus sayin'
> I stand by my statement that he will never be shot.



Think of what your saying ... How many deer do you target specifically that once season starts are nocturnal completely ?


----------



## DaneHunter

n.sampey said:


> Think of what your saying ... How many deer do you target specifically that once season starts are nocturnal completely ?


I agree with you completely about big old bucks. But if everyone knows where this deer is, and people have stated he doesnt go far, why wouldn't they do a deer drive and push him out? I find it hard to believe so many people have known about him for so many years and no one has even had a close encounter. Basically what I'm trying to say is, I don't think the majority of these people are actually hunting him. 

Maybe Chasen is the only one on him. That works be awesome, but Chasen or his brother or whomever leaked the info should either keep thier mouth shut or step up and start calling out frauds.


----------



## n.sampey

DaneHunter said:


> I don't think the majority of these people are actually hunting him.
> 
> Maybe Chasen is the only one on him. That works be awesome, but Chasen or his brother or whomever leaked the info should either keep thier mouth shut or step up and start calling out frauds.


100% agree!!!!! I think very few folks know where this deer is and very fewer folks know how to hunt a deer of this caliper but it would be awesome to see OP put him on the ground to silence them


----------



## n.sampey

But if they called out frauds it would literally make this thread worse then it has already gotten IMO


----------



## Buckithead

redsquirrelNJ said:


> I have been following all the OB/OG threads but have not had much interest in posting much.... but Buckithead has way more credibility right now than you after these posts. You are just stirring the pot.


Thank you sir!


----------



## Buckithead

DaneHunter said:


> I've got my fingers crossed on an Amish guy with a shot gun.


No amish in that area. Lol


----------



## Buckithead

The guy that found the sheds had OG at 20 yards but couldnt get a shot through some thick brush last year.


----------



## Buckithead

DaneHunter said:


> I agree with you completely about big old bucks. But if everyone knows where this deer is, and people have stated he doesnt go far, why wouldn't they do a deer drive and push him out? I find it hard to believe so many people have known about him for so many years and no one has even had a close encounter. Basically what I'm trying to say is, I don't think the majority of these people are actually hunting him.
> 
> Maybe Chasen is the only one on him. That works be awesome, but Chasen or his brother or whomever leaked the info should either keep thier mouth shut or step up and start calling out frauds.


No one is going to do a deer drive out there, lots of small farms with only one or two people hunt them, i dont know about you but i wouldnt want to drive a deer like that just so the neighbor could shoot it.


----------



## DaneHunter

Buckithead said:


> The guy that found the sheds had OG at 20 yards but couldnt get a shot through some thick brush last year.


That's funny because the guy that found the shed said they were found down the road from where the 36 point Amish buck was killed.


----------



## Buckithead

n.sampey said:


> 100% agree!!!!! I think very few folks know where this deer is and very fewer folks know how to hunt a deer of this caliper but it would be awesome to see OP put him on the ground to silence them


Op and his neighbor have a very good shot at OG!


----------



## Buckithead

DaneHunter said:


> That's funny because the guy that found the shed said they were found down the road from where the 36 point Amish buck was killed.


Do you know the guy that found the sheds?


----------



## Buckithead

Who ever told you that is an idiot!


----------



## DaneHunter

Buckithead said:


> Do you know the guy that found the sheds?


Of course. I also know the guy that gives the OG his pedicures.


----------



## Buckithead

40 miles difference from where amish buck was killed and where the sheds were found


----------



## Buckithead

Shaded said:


> Now the other thing is, most of these big time antler collectors , they usually don't have much interest in captive deer sheds.
> 
> I would think that he would have vetted that out before he bought them. never know though. They were in pristine condition from what I could tell in the pics.


Left G2 had some chew marks on it at the tip.


----------



## DaneHunter

Buckithead said:


> Left G2 had some chew marks on it at the tip.


They dont have squirrels in high fenced pens?


----------



## Buckithead

DaneHunter said:


> They dont have squirrels in high fenced pens?


 i wouldnt know never been to one!


----------



## Buckithead

DaneHunter lets see some of your trophys.


----------



## DaneHunter




----------



## iceman14

n.sampey said:


> Think of what your saying ... How many deer do you target specifically that once season starts are nocturnal completely ?


Have spotlight, will travel


----------



## Monsterquest

I fully believe the deer is free range. Nothing about him says high fence. Penned antlers have very distinct characteristics 99% of time and "OG" has none of them......other than being very big. Besides I'm sure it would have came out by now.....someone would have snapped picture of him in a the pen or word proof would have made its way through another outlet. Plus these particular collectors really do there research.....I'm sure they covered their bases thoroughly. It's not like this deer is 400 inches anyway. Yes he's special but there are hundreds of other 200 inch deer walking across North America right now. I know there is a lot of skepticism after OB and rightfully so but I would be absolutely shocked if proof came out that he was a penned deer. Just my 2 cents anyway.


----------



## sixgunluv

tagged


----------



## floridacrackr

Monsterquest said:


> I fully believe the deer is free range. Nothing about him says high fence. *Penned antlers have very distinct characteristics 99% of time* and "OG" has none of them......other than being very big. Besides I'm sure it would have came out by now.....someone would have snapped picture of him in a the pen or word proof would have made its way through another outlet. Plus these particular collectors really do there research.....I'm sure they covered their bases thoroughly. It's not like this deer is 400 inches anyway. Yes he's special but there are hundreds of other 200 inch deer walking across North America right now. I know there is a lot of skepticism after OB and rightfully so but I would be absolutely shocked if proof came out that he was a penned deer. Just my 2 cents anyway.



i guess OB's bucks must have been 1%er's cause nobody ever questioned their racks until after the fact.


----------



## Matt Musto

Fortyneck said:


> :doh:


Sorry I missed something? Real late to the party:embara:


----------



## H20fwler

Buckithead said:


> I can see how it looks to those of you that have been following this from the beginning, *however the deer is real and free ranging and in ross co ohio*, I don't have an agenda, I'm not trying to sell hunts to people or play a bad joke. Was just looking for inFo on the deer just like everyone else. I guess well all have to see when it gets killed unless some a-hole poaches it.


First, no adult who was really hunting a big buck like that would post the state it was living in more less the county.
Second, anyone really hunting a super huge buck wouldn't be posting up pics of it on the internet until it was in the back of a truck. 
Third, no real hunter would get on a national website and talk the buck up when they were hunting it.

It doesn't ad up at all. And how do you find time to get on the internet to talk about OG and hunt for him when you say you work sixty hour weeks?

If it was real, every spot lighting road hunter in the tri-state area would be wearing out the roads in your neighborhood while all the property in the county gets leased up for stupid money.


----------



## H20fwler

DaneHunter said:


>


Nice trophy Dane!

I have been hunting this guy...the elusive CoySquirrel. I have a few good trail cam pics of him but don't want to post them up until after I get him on the ground, don't want guys elbowing in on my booner hybrid. To many internet scouters on this site.


----------



## Matt Musto

Buckithead said:


> DaneHunter lets see some of your trophys.


This is what I'm thinking


----------



## Ubet28

Why can't some ice person write synopsis of the two threads.. To catch some of us up. I have been reading this thread for days now and am so confused.. All I can say for sure is that OG is a alive well atleast people think most think he is high fenced.. And OB and chasin are frauds.


----------



## Fortyneck

Matt Musto said:


> Sorry I missed something? Real late to the party:embara:


No worries...

There comes a time when a blind man takes your hand'n says "Don't you see?"


----------



## dhom

Fortyneck said:


> No worries...
> 
> There comes a time when a blind man takes your hand'n says "Don't you see?"


Then he pees into the wind and it all comes to you.


----------



## krabbiepatty

baz77 said:


> Whenever Ohio went to telecheck they stopped giving metal tags, I think that was 3 or 4 years ago. I am curious as to what you have been getting when you check your deer in?
> 
> Here is one from 09 I have buck on the wall from 2010 and he has a metal tag around his base so I am thinking that was the last year for it. \\


baz is correct. 2010 was the last year of the metal tag. got a metal tag in 2010 but not any buck since.


----------



## Coldone

Ubet28 said:


> Why can't some ice person write synopsis of the two threads.. To catch some of us up. I have been reading this thread for days now and am so confused.. All I can say for sure is that OG is a alive well atleast people think most think he is high fenced.. And OB and chasin are frauds.


Guy (Chad1) posted a pic of a big buck, soon to be known as OG (Ohio Giant), claiming he was excited to hunt this deer. As typical, AT calls him a fraud until he provides solid proof that this deer is real and not in a pen. Another guy (Chad2, possibly same guy as Chad1) shows up and says he's the world's supreme hunter and he's also hunting OG but in a different area. As typical, AT calls him a fraud until he provides solid proof that he's the real deal. Chad2 starts his own thread about OG and is enlisted by an unsuspecting hunting website to chronicle his hunt for OG. Chad2 starts posting pics of his kills which he says were free range wild deer. Chad2 also agrees to exchange a hunt with another ATer, goes to Florida and hunts without a tag, kills two turkeys, and never fulfills his end of the deal. Turns out, Chad2 was a fraud. He was not the world's supreme hunter and he hunted in a cage full of large antlered pet deer in Ohio. The moment he was exposed he disappeared forever. Supposedly sheds of OG have been found, replicas have been made, and everyone in Southern Ohio is now waiting for opening day because this deer is on their property. OG apparently travels quite a bit and is seen regularly. Now, Buckithead has made an appearance and says he is hunting this deer and has recent cam pics. As typical, AT calls him a fraud until he provides solid proof that he's the real deal.


----------



## crazy4bucks

floridacrackr said:


> i guess OB's bucks must have been 1%er's cause nobody ever questioned their racks until after the fact.


I certainly had my suspicions. But I'm not the type of guy to start stuff with some guy on the internet I don't even know. I got better things to do. I can't believe he wasn't called on it though. That buck from had all the obvious high fence characteristics. Bleach white antlers, carried the mass throughout the whole rack and had that knarly horned look that HF bucks have.


----------



## tsilvers

Except.. Buckitheads pics apparently came from a friends cam not his own (go figure..lol)..... He has never layed eyes on the beast but says his uncle or something has a giant eating in an orchard on his property.. So it gotta be the infamous OG... go get him BH!


----------



## bigrobc

Yea. Still NO NEW PICS ever posted of infamous OG. Wonder why


----------



## nomansland

H20fwler said:


> First, no adult who was really hunting a big buck like that would post the state it was living in more less the county.
> Second, anyone really hunting a super huge buck wouldn't be posting up pics of it on the internet until it was in the back of a truck.
> Third, no real hunter would get on a national website and talk the buck up when they were hunting it.
> 
> It doesn't ad up at all. And how do you find time to get on the internet to talk about OG and hunt for him when you say you work sixty hour weeks?
> 
> If it was real, every spot lighting road hunter in the tri-state area would be wearing out the roads in your neighborhood while all the property in the county gets leased up for stupid money.


Exactly. The biggest buck I've ever gotten on camera is maybe 160 and I still don't tell a soul. Your either lying or an IDIOT if your telling people about this deer.


----------



## Binney59

floridacrackr said:


> i guess OB's bucks must have been 1%er's cause nobody ever questioned their racks until after the fact.


I think part of the reason OB got so few questions is that one of his bucks was a replica of a typical buck with the drop tines added- not necessarily the tell tale signs of most high fence bucks (white, lots of trash, etc). The bladed, thick buck that was high fence looked very suspect but based on the fact that he had other monsters on the wall he got the benefit of the doubt. But I do see your point, it is difficult to tell just by looking at a buck if it is legit. 

With that being said I still put my money on this buck being free range and legit.


----------



## NCDoberman

Coldone said:


> Guy (Chad1) posted a pic of a big buck, soon to be known as OG (Ohio Giant), claiming he was excited to hunt this deer. As typical, AT calls him a fraud until he provides solid proof that this deer is real and not in a pen. Another guy (Chad2, possibly same guy as Chad1) shows up and says he's the world's supreme hunter and he's also hunting OG but in a different area. As typical, AT calls him a fraud until he provides solid proof that he's the real deal. Chad2 starts his own thread about OG and is enlisted by an unsuspecting hunting website to chronicle his hunt for OG. Chad2 starts posting pics of his kills which he says were free range wild deer. Chad2 also agrees to exchange a hunt with another ATer, goes to Florida and hunts without a tag, kills two turkeys, and never fulfills his end of the deal. Turns out, Chad2 was a fraud. He was not the world's supreme hunter and he hunted in a cage full of large antlered pet deer in Ohio. The moment he was exposed he disappeared forever. Supposedly sheds of OG have been found, replicas have been made, and everyone in Southern Ohio is now waiting for opening day because this deer is on their property. OG apparently travels quite a bit and is seen regularly. Now, Buckithead has made an appearance and says he is hunting this deer and has recent cam pics. As typical, AT calls him a fraud until he provides solid proof that he's the real deal.


 

Wasn't it determined that one of Chad2's (aka. OhioBooners aka. OB) "booners" was not even a pet deer, but just a flat out replica that you can order online?


----------



## DaneHunter

NCDoberman said:


> Wasn't it determined that one of Chad2's (aka. OhioBooners aka. OB) "booners" was not even a pet deer, but just a flat out replica that you can order online?


One of them was, one of them was from DD ranch, and I don't know if we found it where the third came from, but we assume it was high fence because many of his large deer were.


----------



## Ubet28

Coldone said:


> Guy (Chad1) posted a pic of a big buck, soon to be known as OG (Ohio Giant), claiming he was excited to hunt this deer. As typical, AT calls him a fraud until he provides solid proof that this deer is real and not in a pen. Another guy (Chad2, possibly same guy as Chad1) shows up and says he's the world's supreme hunter and he's also hunting OG but in a different area. As typical, AT calls him a fraud until he provides solid proof that he's the real deal. Chad2 starts his own thread about OG and is enlisted by an unsuspecting hunting website to chronicle his hunt for OG. Chad2 starts posting pics of his kills which he says were free range wild deer. Chad2 also agrees to exchange a hunt with another ATer, goes to Florida and hunts without a tag, kills two turkeys, and never fulfills his end of the deal. Turns out, Chad2 was a fraud. He was not the world's supreme hunter and he hunted in a cage full of large antlered pet deer in Ohio. The moment he was exposed he disappeared forever. Supposedly sheds of OG have been found, replicas have been made, and everyone in Southern Ohio is now waiting for opening day because this deer is on their property. OG apparently travels quite a bit and is seen regularly. Now, Buckithead has made an appearance and says he is hunting this deer and has recent cam pics. As typical, AT calls him a fraud until he provides solid proof that he's the real deal.


Ty sir.. Now what I have read is making allot more sense.. I appreciate you taking the time to write this..


----------



## NCDoberman

DaneHunter said:


> One of them was, one of them was from DD ranch, and I don't know if we found it where the third came from, but we assume it was high fence because many of his large deer were.



Ahh, I thought there were only two deer. I knew of the two mounts he took the infamous "ripped jeans" pic in. So one was high fence and the other was a complete fake that he probably stole from a Bass Pro or Cabelas.


----------



## Matt Musto

Fortyneck said:


> No worries...
> 
> There comes a time when a blind man takes your hand'n says "Don't you see?"


What was the connection with Medicsnoke? You could PM me if you would like.


----------



## Ubet28

So what did trophy pursuit say when they found out Chad 2 was fraud? Anyone have articles or links to read on there response. I was just watching there Facebook buck video last night..


----------



## DaneHunter

Ubet28 said:


> So what did trophy pursuit say when they found out Chad 2 was fraud? Anyone have articles or links to read on there response. I was just watching there Facebook buck video last night..


They basically apologized and said they were duped as well and completely cut ties with him. I'll see if I can find the statement.


----------



## Ubet28

DaneHunter said:


> One of them was, one of them was from DD ranch, and I don't know if we found it where the third came from, but we assume it was high fence because many of his large deer were.


Is DD double dime? Are you saying chippers Ranch is high fenced? Sorry if this a dumb question.. But had to ask


----------



## archeryninja

just some info I thought was interesting. A place called Ohio Giants (OG) in Ross county, ohio....where OG lives. Its a preserve 120 acres fenced. Heres the link.

http://ohiogiantbucks.com/


----------



## DCUP

Ubet28 said:


> Ty sir.. Now what I have read is making allot more sense.. I appreciate you taking the time to write this..


FYI - Coldone's synopsis is mostly on target except that not everyone jumped on either Chad1 or Chad2 for being a fraud right away. Quite the opposite, actually. Chad2, the proven phony, actually had a small legion of sycophants on the forum. It seems being seen as "the man" was probably his main motive. Either that or like some have said, angling for his GF and himself to be the next Lee & Tiff.

BTW, Chad2 was outed when AT'er Dean Bowers (?) found pics of him and his "trophies" on the website of a game ranch. Only after that did the AT "torch & pitchfork" crowd really hammer down on anyone and everyone involved (or at least claiming to be involved) with this monster buck.

At this point, it's really hard to believe anyone who says he/she knows where this buck lives, is hunting it, has pics, etc.


----------



## Ubet28

DCUP said:


> FYI - Coldone's synopsis is mostly on target except that not everyone jumped on either Chad1 or Chad2 for being a fraud right away. Quite the opposite, actually. Chad2, the proven phony, actually had a small legion of sycophants on the forum. It seems being seen as "the man" was probably his main motive. Either that or like some have said, angling for his GF and himself to be the next Lee & Tiff.
> 
> BTW, Chad2 was outed when AT'er Dean Bowers (?) found pics of him and his "trophies" on the website of a game ranch. Only after that did the AT "torch & pitchfork" crowd really hammer down on anyone and everyone involved (or at least claiming to be involved) with this monster buck.
> 
> At this point, it's really hard to believe anyone who says he/she knows where this buck lives, is hunting it, has pics, etc.


Thanks for sharing.. The e next "Lee Tiff" made me chuckle.. Tiff is mighty sexy I would imagine his GF wouldn't even come close to her..


----------



## DaneHunter

Ubet28 said:


> Is DD double dime? Are you saying chippers Ranch is high fenced? Sorry if this a dumb question.. But had to ask


This is Double D ranch, not sure who Chipper is.
http://www.ddranch.com/


----------



## DCUP

Ubet28 said:


> Thanks for sharing.. The e next "Lee Tiff" made me chuckle.. Tiff is mighty sexy I would imagine his GF wouldn't even come close to her..


She is/was actually pretty nice looking IIRC. What was so funny is how Chad2 (Chad Tefft) would continually say to everyone how humble he is, all while posting bunches of pics of himself with his phony bucks and his hottie GF. If you have to tell someone how humble you are, chances are you're not really all that humble.


----------



## DaneHunter

This was the statement made by TrophyPursuit about Chad:

In light of recent events that were brought to our attention earlier this morning, Trophy Pursuit has decided to cut all ties with Chad Tefft. Since day one, Trophy Pursuit was started and will continue to run on honest and hardworking individuals that make up our team. Although it is not in our interests to judge Tefft’s innocence or guilt, certain events have come to light that give us no other option other than to move forward without Tefft. 

Here at Trophy Pursuit, we believe 100% in fair chase hunting, honesty, integrity, and humbleness. With that being said, a thorough background check is completed on each individual who is interested in becoming a member of our team in an effort to see that these standards are met. As in the case with Tefft, a mistake was made and a team member was added who does not meet one or more of these standards. However, I must say, that up until this afternoon, Trophy Pursuit in no way, shape, or form knew of any deceitful actions that were taking place with Tefft, or the animals that he has harvested. We have made attempts to contact Tefft via email, text messaging, and phone calls to no avail. 

Today, it seems that lies, betrayal, and fraudulent activities are a norm, however, we realize that there is far more good in this world than bad. With that being said, we will move on from this 'road bump' with our heads held high knowing that we will continue to do everything in our power to bring you, the viewer, quality content in it's purest form. 

Thanks for following along, 

-Chris Dunkin, Founder of TrophyPursuit, LLC.


----------



## H20fwler

archeryninja said:


> just some info I thought was interesting. A place called Ohio Giants (OG) in Ross county, ohio....where OG lives. Its a preserve 120 acres fenced. Heres the link.
> 
> http://ohiogiantbucks.com/


Wow...this one does look a lot like him?


----------



## archeryninja

Dont get me wrong. I wasn't saying OG lives in the preserve. Only saying he lives in the same county....Ross. As stated by some on here.


----------



## archeryninja

Has anyone seen this pic????? Is this OG laying on the ground? Looks like him. Please forgive me if this pic was already posted. I didn't see it.


----------



## H20fwler

Genetics look very similar to the breeder buck posted from the game farm in Ross County.


----------



## DaneHunter

I'm waiting on velvet pics. I wouldn't doubt OG is already dead in someone's freezer.


----------



## Ubet28

DaneHunter said:


> This was the statement made by TrophyPursuit about Chad:
> 
> In light of recent events that were brought to our attention earlier this morning, Trophy Pursuit has decided to cut all ties with Chad Tefft. Since day one, Trophy Pursuit was started and will continue to run on honest and hardworking individuals that make up our team. Although it is not in our interests to judge Tefft’s innocence or guilt, certain events have come to light that give us no other option other than to move forward without Tefft.
> 
> Here at Trophy Pursuit, we believe 100% in fair chase hunting, honesty, integrity, and humbleness. With that being said, a thorough background check is completed on each individual who is interested in becoming a member of our team in an effort to see that these standards are met. As in the case with Tefft, a mistake was made and a team member was added who does not meet one or more of these standards. However, I must say, that up until this afternoon, Trophy Pursuit in no way, shape, or form knew of any deceitful actions that were taking place with Tefft, or the animals that he has harvested. We have made attempts to contact Tefft via email, text messaging, and phone calls to no avail.
> 
> Today, it seems that lies, betrayal, and fraudulent activities are a norm, however, we realize that there is far more good in this world than bad. With that being said, we will move on from this 'road bump' with our heads held high knowing that we will continue to do everything in our power to bring you, the viewer, quality content in it's purest form.
> 
> Thanks for following along,
> 
> -Chris Dunkin, Founder of TrophyPursuit, LLC.


Great response.. Love watching there videos.. Thanks for sharing..


----------



## Fortyneck

Matt Musto said:


> What was the connection with Medicsnoke? You could PM me if you would like.


No connection to my knowledge, it's just that since OB brought OG to the attention of TP and everything that came out of OB's t.r.a.p was BS before he went AWOL, 

to think MS has any 411 on OG just because he is on team TP is LOL! :cool2:



archeryninja said:


> just some info I thought was interesting. A place called Ohio Giants (OG) in Ross county, ohio....where OG lives. Its a preserve 120 acres fenced. Heres the link.
> 
> http://ohiogiantbucks.com/


Now, that's rich! :set1_rolf2:


----------



## Ubet28

archeryninja said:


> just some info I thought was interesting. A place called Ohio Giants (OG) in Ross county, ohio....where OG lives. Its a preserve 120 acres fenced. Heres the link.
> 
> http://ohiogiantbucks.com/


I guess call me nieve. But people actually go hunt these places and pay those price? Those places should be illegal..


----------



## Fortyneck

Ubet28 said:


> I guess call me nieve. But people actually go hunt these places and pay those price? Those places should be illegal..


If you pay for a 199", and you shoot a 200"... 

That extra inch will cost you $1,500.00 USD :mg:


----------



## archeryninja

Ubet28 said:


> I guess call me nieve. But people actually go hunt these places and pay those price? Those places should be illegal..


I agree. They dont even look natural. Its obvious they are fence raised deer most of the time


----------



## nomansland

Fortyneck said:


> If you pay for a 199", and you shoot a 200"...
> 
> That extra inch will cost you $1,500.00 USD :mg:


What's another $1500 when your already dropping $8500 on a pet? Lol


----------



## dx2

Buckithead said:


> Just because the last deer you killed was 20 years ago doesnt mean thats when they stoped using them! Where are my other ohio deer hunters that can back this up?


Have been following this saga like everyone else but haven't felt the need to post till now. I give you a lot of credit for hanging in here with all these silly and uncalled for jabs. I wouldn't have the patience. 

I thought this buck was likely behind a fence before you showed up. Chasen might be real but OB screwed up his credibility somewhat, unfortunately. You seem genuine...like a regular guy who loves to hunt and even posted pics of your kills and your young son. If not you, I hope some hard-working regular guy kills this buck and not some poacher or famed big buck hunter that weasels his way on to a property nearby after seeing all this. Might want to put the local warden on alert to keep an eye out...I know those guys are spread way too thin these days. Thanks for sharing the pics of this buck and those dandies you've killed. GOOD LUCK.


----------



## DaneHunter

dx2 said:


> Have been following this saga like everyone else but haven't felt the need to post till now. I give you a lot of credit for hanging in here with all these silly and uncalled for jabs. I wouldn't have the patience.
> 
> I thought this buck was likely behind a fence before you showed up. Chasen might be real but OB screwed up his credibility somewhat, unfortunately. You seem genuine...like a regular guy who loves to hunt and even posted pics of your kills and your young son. If not you, I hope some hard-working regular guy kills this buck and not some poacher or famed big buck hunter that weasels his way on to a property nearby after seeing all this. Might want to put the local warden on alert to keep an eye out...I know those guys are spread way too thin these days. Thanks for sharing the pics of this buck and those dandies you've killed. GOOD LUCK.


What has he posted that has shown you this deer isn't high fence? He hasn't shown anything! Everything he had said is hear say. Even if he has killed a few big bucks that doesnt mean he knows OG. He doesnt have any proof and has no more information than anyone else on AT.


----------



## NCDoberman

Ubet28 said:


> I guess call me nieve. But people actually go hunt these places and pay those price? Those places should be illegal..



This was the exact same reaction I had when I first learned of these places. 

And yup, they're real. I've heard at some they even sit in the blind (read: small condo) and swipe your credit card right there in the stand. It's like buying a car off the lot.


----------



## buglecrazy

Buckethead, Even if you or someone you know kills OG and post pictures, and have have him scored...the horns and scull x rayed, and even had a DNA test done to confirm its OG (just being sarcastic here) there will still always be those that hate and doubt. I am from Montana and get way more into elk than whitetail...whitetails are more of an afterthought in all reality (for me)... So i have no real interest in this deer. I dont know if this deer is free range or HF. However if this deer is free range and you have a line on him i hope this saga ends with you or someone you know putting OG on your wall...If you kill him you should have OB do your taxidermy work...(that would keep this thread alive)...

By the way...I also have a friend nicknamed buckethead...You might have him beat


----------



## H20fwler

DaneHunter said:


> What has he posted that has shown you this deer isn't high fence? He hasn't shown anything! Everything he had said is hear say. Even if he has killed a few big bucks that doesnt mean he knows OG. He doesnt have any proof and has no more information than anyone else on AT.


Maybe the fact that he just joined up this month has 106 posts and 105 of them are on this thread? It's all weird.


----------



## jamesbalog

archeryninja said:


> just some info I thought was interesting. A place called Ohio Giants (OG) in Ross county, ohio....where OG lives. Its a preserve 120 acres fenced. Heres the link.
> 
> http://ohiogiantbucks.com/


I've read every bit of this thread and most of the OB threads and haven't felt the need to comment but... after looking through the trophy pics at this ranch a lot of the deer seem to have a few of the same characteristics of OG, especially the one g2/g3 that is thicker than the rest halfway up.... seems a bit weird to me


----------



## Buckithead

told you!


----------



## WVohioFAN

This thread is Gold.


----------



## DaneHunter

WVohioFAN said:


> This thread is Gold.


How long before you think it gets shut down?


----------



## bigrobc

Buckithead said:


> View attachment 2024152
> told you!


LOL heck yea it's buckithead


----------



## bigrobc

Buckithead just goes with the flow


----------



## WVohioFAN

DaneHunter said:


> How long before you think it gets shut down?


If I comment in it ? Soon.


----------



## dhom

Buckithead said:


> View attachment 2024152
> told you!


Hey Chad!


----------



## mdhager115

Hahahaha I don't even care what is true and what's fake. I like this guy. It's ArcheryTalk's kryptonite.


----------



## sticknstring33

Chad Tefft took that pic. If you look close, you can see the holy jeans reflection in the times photo.


----------



## Buckithead

I can still send that stool sample if the picture isn't good enough!! Lol


----------



## Siouxme

DaneHunter said:


> I started deer hunting in 2011 so I've only ever used the check in over the phone. I was more trying to get Bucket, Nick, Chad or whatever his name is to slip up than I was concerned about the tag.





DaneHunter said:


> What has he posted that has shown you this deer isn't high fence? He hasn't shown anything! Everything he had said is hear say. Even if he has killed a few big bucks that doesnt mean he knows OG. He doesnt have any proof and has no more information than anyone else on AT.


----------



## 3dn4jc

Buckithead said:


> View attachment 2024152
> told you!


Not good enough, you must get a DNA test and post it on line and provide a picture of yourself starting from the first grade until now.lol


----------



## DaneHunter

Siouxme said:


> View attachment 2024189


I never said I was the great white hunter. I never thought Bucket was Chad. I just don't think he has anything to do with OG, just like everyone else that claims to.


----------



## H20fwler

DaneHunter said:


> How long before you think it gets shut down?


It has gone full on Special Olympics.


----------



## 3dn4jc

H20fwler said:


> It has gone full on Special Olympics.


LOL, team AT is smashing the competition, gold is in their grasp!


----------



## vonfoust

This whole thread just reads like a Scooby Doo script. At some point I expect OG to be killed by someone that pulls a mask off and it's .....Marc Anthony. He states "I just wanted to prove that I could kill big bucks. And I would've gotten away with it too, if it wasn't for you AT sleuths!"


----------



## buglecrazy

mdhager115 said:


> Hahahaha I don't even care what is true and what's fake. I like this guy. It's ArcheryTalk's kryptonite.


Haha agree...


----------



## Siouxme

DaneHunter said:


> I never said I was the great white hunter. I never thought Bucket was Chad. I just don't think he has anything to do with OG, just like everyone else that claims to.


Who cares? 

It's interesting when pieces of this story come out and not when user's post attacks at one another that have no merit. More important stuff to worry about then whether or not someone on the internet is lying or not. You proved your point over and over again that you don't believe Nick, we all got it. 

Now my best advice for you, use ArcheryTalk to learn about hunting with archery equipment, gain experience like the majority of us 15-20+ year hunters and quit with the insulting one liners. It will get you nowhere on your quest to being a great white hunter.


----------



## WVohioFAN

vonfoust said:


> This whole thread just reads like a Scooby Doo script. At some point I expect OG to be killed by someone that pulls a mask off and it's .....Marc Anthony. He states "I just wanted to prove that I could kill big bucks. And I would've gotten away with it too, if it wasn't for you AT sleuths!"


lol!


----------



## denverrdan

Tagged


----------



## DaneHunter

Siouxme said:


> Who cares?
> 
> It's interesting when pieces of this story come out and not when user's post attacks at one another that have no merit. More important stuff to worry about then whether or not someone on the internet is lying or not. You proved your point over and over again that you don't believe Nick, we all got it.
> 
> Now my best advice for you, use ArcheryTalk to learn about hunting with archery equipment, gain experience like the majority of us 15-20+ year hunters and quit with the insulting one liners. It will get you nowhere on your quest to being a great white hunter.


So you are after OG too?


----------



## gcab

I agree... some of the bucks pictured in that range link given look to have some similar antler genetics as the buck all are talking about. Not saying same buck, or same, or related, just saying to me a couple looks like similar genetics. Still think what I believe happened is the real story.


----------



## Fortyneck

Buckithead said:


> View attachment 2024152
> told you!


Well I'll be… :faint:



WVohioFAN said:


> This thread is Gold.





bigrobc said:


> Buckithead just goes with the flow





mdhager115 said:


> Hahahaha I don't even care what is true and what's fake. I like this guy. It's ArcheryTalk's kryptonite.


Agreed! :darkbeer:


----------



## Grizzlemethis

Buckithead said:


> View attachment 2024152
> told you!


Only on AT can a thread about a giant deer degenerate into what looks like a hostage proof of life picture 135 pages later.


----------



## Buckithead

dx2 said:


> Have been following this saga like everyone else but haven't felt the need to post till now. I give you a lot of credit for hanging in here with all these silly and uncalled for jabs. I wouldn't have the patience.
> 
> I thought this buck was likely behind a fence before you showed up. Chasen might be real but OB screwed up his credibility somewhat, unfortunately. You seem genuine...like a regular guy who loves to hunt and even posted pics of your kills and your young son. If not you, I hope some hard-working regular guy kills this buck and not some poacher or famed big buck hunter that weasels his way on to a property nearby after seeing all this. Might want to put the local warden on alert to keep an eye out...I know those guys are spread way too thin these days. Thanks for sharing the pics of this buck and those dandies you've killed. GOOD LUCK.


Thanks, yeah I'm friends with the game warden in the county to the south but I don't know the one in the county north of there might not be a bad idea to see if they are even aware of the deer and do a little extra patrolling in that area.


----------



## Buckithead

DaneHunter said:


> What has he posted that has shown you this deer isn't high fence? He hasn't shown anything! Everything he had said is hear say. Even if he has killed a few big bucks that doesnt mean he knows OG. He doesnt have any proof and has no more information than anyone else on AT.


I could throw the name of the guy that found the sheds out there but I won't, I'm sure he doesn't want to be bothered with all this bs or he would be on here him self telling you all about the deer. I can assure you when OG does finally go down you will probably still not believe it.


----------



## Buckithead

Siouxme said:


> View attachment 2024189


Love it!


----------



## Buckithead

This weekend I'm gonna put a camera out on another farm close by where OG is, just wanna see if I can get a photo of him on this other farm , if I get a photo I will defiantly by sharing it with everyone on here. I'm not extremely optimistic because the farm was clear cut last year and is right next to a main road but hey who knows he might be in there.


----------



## Buckithead

Can anyone suggest a cheap camera that takes good photos gonna buy a cheap one in to put out there in case it gets stolen. I've always used moultrie but looking to spend less that $50.


----------



## Siouxme

DaneHunter said:


> So you are after OG too?


No. I'm too busy trying to figure out who is real and who isn't on AT. Hunting a mature whitetail takes too much time away from my real hobby, AT stalking.


----------



## Fortyneck

Buckithead said:


> Can anyone suggest a cheap camera that takes good photos gonna buy a cheap one in to put out there in case it gets stolen. I've always used moultrie but looking to spend less that $50.



Moultrie A-5 should be able to find one for $60.


----------



## Siouxme

Buckithead said:


> Can anyone suggest a cheap camera that takes good photos gonna buy a cheap one in to put out there in case it gets stolen. I've always used moultrie but looking to spend less that $50.


Spend 50$ more and get a Covert. That way AT can see if there is a browse line in the picture.


----------



## Buckithead

Ok thanks a-5 I'm gonna try to find one locally.


----------



## Buckithead

Siouxme said:


> Spend 50$ more and get a Covert. That way AT can see if there is a browse line in the picture.


Lol


----------



## Coldone

Interesting photo Buckithead. That is indeed today's national edition of the New York Times. But in the background I see some Newcombe's Butterweed, a plant that is only found in a few areas of western Canada.


----------



## Fortyneck

Coldone said:


> Interesting photo Buckithead. That is indeed today's national edition of the New York Times. But in the background I see some Newcombe's Butterweed, a plant that is only found in a few areas of western Canada.


Lol! Looks like Coldone got him some help from The Bloodhound Detective Agency.


:chortle:


----------



## DaneHunter

And the plot thickens! Dun dun duuuuuuuun!


----------



## NCDoberman




----------



## gcab

Coldone said:


> Interesting photo Buckithead. That is indeed today's national edition of the New York Times. But in the background I see some Newcombe's Butterweed, a plant that is only found in a few areas of western Canada.


That would be awesome if true.. but just looks like some yellow flowers of some sort.. which Ohio does have yellow flowered plants


----------



## bj99robinson

I haven't been on here for a while, just got caught up on this thread after skimming through the entire thing and all I can say is WOW!


----------



## M4J0R T0M

Did anyone ever post pics of the sheds? If so can someone post a link?


----------



## buglecrazy

Coldone said:


> Interesting photo Buckithead. That is indeed today's national edition of the New York Times. But in the background I see some Newcombe's Butterweed, a plant that is only found in a few areas of western Canada.


Ha good one!!!


----------



## DaneHunter

M4J0R T0M said:


> Did anyone ever post pics of the sheds? If so can someone post a link?


----------



## Kb83

This is still going??


----------



## DaneHunter

Kb83 said:


> This is still going??


Like a yo yo.


----------



## Kb83

See AT's best are still giving people a hard time.


----------



## Fortyneck

Kb83 said:


> See AT's best are still giving people a hard time.


Even the ones that just post to give a hard time to those "giving people a hard time."


----------



## DaneHunter

Are my ears burning?


----------



## Kb83

Fortyneck said:


> Even the ones that just post to give a hard time to those "giving people a hard time."


No they deserve it.


----------



## WVohioFAN

This thread will become self aware on Nov.7th 2014.

In a panic, we'll try to pull the plug.


----------



## Kb83

If its like any of the other ones is likely to self destruct long before that point so there is nothing to worry about.


----------



## Victory357

someone SHOULD pull the plug


----------



## Fortyneck

WVohioFAN said:


> This thread will become self aware on Nov.7th 2014.
> 
> In a panic, we'll try to pull the plug.


It's just a matter of time before a naked Arnold Schwarzenegger pops up in some back woods Southern Ohio sporting goods store requesting a plasma rifle in the 

40 watt range and a OTC non-res deer tag… "Ohio Giant, ver ken I finedt der vone day calls O, G?


----------



## Kb83

Fortyneck said:


> It's just a matter of time before a naked Arnold Schwarzenegger pops up in some back woods Southern Ohio sporting goods store requesting a plasma rifle in the
> 
> 40 watt range and a OTC non-res deer tag… "Ohio Giant, ver ken I finedt der vone day calls O, G?


My money is on chuck Norris killing him with a pillow.


----------



## Bow-Hunter_1989

Kb83 said:


> My money is on chuck Norris killing him with a pillow.


Who do you think feeds OG his muscle milk every morning? LMFAO


----------



## WVohioFAN

fortyneck said:


> it's just a matter of time before a naked arnold schwarzenegger pops up in some back woods southern ohio sporting goods store requesting a plasma rifle in the
> 
> 40 watt range and a otc non-res deer tag… "ohio giant, ver ken i finedt der vone day calls o, g?


hahahahaha


----------



## Bowhunter163

WVohioFAN said:


> hahahahaha


I wish you would quit posting on this thread ............. It's gonna get locked pretty soon now


----------



## brownback

This thread would make a good TV series on the Outdoor Channel Or an outdoorsman version of the game CLUE!!


----------



## DaneHunter

Keep it on topic guys, I'm sure the mods are just itching to get this shut down.


----------



## Buckithead

Found some a-5 moultrie cameras for $49.99 at my local dunhams sporting goods store. Gonna try and go buy them tomorrow hopefully put them out sunday and who knows possibly get some photos of OG!


----------



## Fortyneck

Buckithead said:


> Found some a-5 moultrie cameras for $49.99 at my local dunhams sporting goods store. Gonna try and go buy them tomorrow hopefully put them out sunday and who knows possibly get some photos of OG!


Now that's wassup! :high5:


----------



## jslone0103

thats a giant


----------



## hatchettjack

Hope I don't run him over!


----------



## CrunchTime

This is a fact!!!!! I'm going to bed.


----------



## Buckithead

hatchettjack said:


> Hope I don't run him over!


Driver about 10 more miles south and then you might be close.


----------



## hooiserarcher

Tiffany must be in Ohio!!


----------



## nomansland

hooiserarcher said:


> Tiffany must be in Ohio!!


Hahaha


----------



## ReezMan

Wheres the leash at??


----------



## Ubet28

No leash needed I got it all under control.. Just landed in Ohio


----------



## DaneHunter

You guys all having a family reunion at Buckets house?


----------



## ReezMan

Ubet28 said:


> No leash needed I got it all under control.. Just landed in Ohio


Nice


----------



## Ubet28

manajatwa


----------



## Junglekat

73 or 104 maybe Portsmouth rd just throwing it out there


Buckithead said:


> Driver about 10 more miles south and then you might be close.


----------



## Buckithead

Junglekat said:


> 73 or 104 maybe Portsmouth rd just throwing it out there


Way to far south!!


----------



## Chasenwhitetail




----------



## cgoehl125

This is gonna get good


----------



## Ryjax

Chasenwhitetail said:


>


Well now.... Looks like someone found his sheds


----------



## gcab

nowhere close to world record.. too many deductions to even come close


----------



## DaneHunter

Chasenwhitetail said:


>


Was that just released or did you get an advanced copy?


----------



## Junglekat

This is going to get interesting


----------



## Fortyneck

:ranger:


----------



## zmax hunter

Why would a Canadian mag have the shed pics and story? vs say north american whitetail? 
Im guessing money has something to do with it. Or the owner of the sheds lives in canada?
Probably just me, ive never heard of BGI


----------



## Buckithead

no maybe I can get some photos of OG!


----------



## Buckithead

Chasenwhitetail said:


>


Where can I get a copy?


----------



## fivemartins

DaneHunter said:


>


----------



## DaneHunter

fivemartins said:


>


Isnt that OBs kitchen? Those sheds arent the OG's...


----------



## Junglekat

Agree not og


DaneHunter said:


> Isnt that OBs kitchen? Those sheds arent the OG's...


----------



## fivemartins

Amish buck, similar genetics?


----------



## DaneHunter

fivemartins said:


> Amish buck, similar genetics?


If OB has those sheds then you know they are high fence... and they look very similar to the OG's.... coincidence?


----------



## hdrking2003

hooiserarcher said:


> Tiffany must be in Ohio!!


Lmao!!


----------



## Junglekat

The legend continues


----------



## Buckithead

fivemartins said:


> Amish buck, similar genetics?


Almost all deer in southern ohio are descendants of a small group of deer, I'm thinking it was between 30-50 deer that were restocked into shawnee forrest ( Roosevelt lake park ) in scioto county in the 1920's or 1930's, because they were extinct. so it is very possible that the Amish buck and OG share some of the same genes!


----------



## Ubet28

Buckithead said:


> Almost all deer in southern ohio are descendants of a small group of deer, I'm thinking it was between 30-50 deer that were restocked into shawnee forrest ( Roosevelt lake park ) in scioto county in the 1920's or 1930's, because they were extinct. so it is very possible that the Amish buck and OG share some of the same genes!


Abraham Lincoln was from Illinois and stayed in Lincoln Illinois that's where I'm from I swear I am a descendent from his gene pool..


----------



## klumbo

I about hit a giant buck last yr. On Blain highway and I would still bet it was him but could be wrong.


----------



## Junglekat

I have seen big game magazine at bass pro and krogers


----------



## Fortyneck

Buckithead said:


> View attachment 2025989
> no maybe I can get some photos of OG!


Now we're talking, might even get a get a pic of the gentle chupacabras riding a mountain lion too. :nod:

*Guys drop the BS about Ky Bob's post, let's keep this vaguely on track, the season is around the corner.*


----------



## floridacrackr

Chasenwhitetail said:


>


Nice drive by! Post a pic like this with no details and then just disappear! It's no wonder why some people have doubts about all of this!


----------



## Goatboy

Matt Beard owns the sheds now.
He owns allot of the biggest sheds it seems now days..


----------



## saskguy

> Probably just me, ive never heard of BGI


BGI is new and based out of Saskatchewan Canada. Well, new to the tune of 6 quarterly issues thus far so a year and a quarter since the first issue.

I have been a regular contributor to the magazine since the beginning. It is a far better hunting magazine than pretty much anything else you are going to find. I am not just saying that because I work for them, it really is. Grab an issue and see for yourself. 

Buy it for the scoop on the buck that has its sheds on the cover, end up getting a subscription, because it blows other publications away,... seriously.


----------



## saskguy

> Nice drive by! Post a pic like this with no details and then just disappear


Details: go to www.biggameillustrated.com or check us out on facebook, you can find much for details there.


----------



## henro

Where's the 2014 trail cam pics that it says are inside the issue?


----------



## saskguy

> Where's the 2014 trail cam pics that it says are inside the issue?


Inside the issue. The issue just left the printers and is being shipped.


----------



## Goatboy

He just acquired the Flemming sheds from Bass Pro from the Pipestone Valley Sask as well. 207" net 5x5. They were yanking them off the mount as they walked to the parking lot..









Like I said his collection is nuts, he's not afraid to throw allot of money at stuff.


----------



## Goatboy

Remember this Youtube sensation Ohio drop tine buck?






He's got those sheds also.


----------



## DaneHunter

goatboy said:


> He just acquired the Flemming sheds from Bass Pro from the Pipestone Valley Sask as well. 207" net 5x5. They were yanking them off the mount as they walked to the parking lot..
> 
> View attachment 2026262
> 
> 
> Like I said his collection is nuts, he's not afraid to throw allot of money at stuff.
> 
> View attachment 2026265


Is that Beards daughter on the cover?


----------



## Goatboy

Yes its his daughter.


----------



## DaneHunter

goatboy said:


> Yes its his daughter.


That's what I figured. Figured she had to be someone's daughter or niece to be on the cover of a national magazine. Lol


----------



## nomansland

saskguy said:


> BGI is new and based out of Saskatchewan Canada. Well, new to the tune of 6 quarterly issues thus far so a year and a quarter since the first issue.
> 
> I have been a regular contributor to the magazine since the beginning. It is a far better hunting magazine than pretty much anything else you are going to find. I am not just saying that because I work for them, it really is. Grab an issue and see for yourself.
> 
> Buy it for the scoop on the buck that has its sheds on the cover, end up getting a subscription, because it blows other publications away,... seriously.


On the website is says 1 year 4 issues for $24?


----------



## Goatboy

He calls his place antlerville, like I said he's got allot of big stuff..


----------



## floridacrackr

saskguy said:


> Details: go to www.biggameillustrated.com or check us out on facebook, you can find much for details there.


thanks!


----------



## kp3100

nomansland said:


> On the website is says 1 year 4 issues for $24?


They've been publishing for a year and a half. Hence the 6 issues.


----------



## nomansland

kp3100 said:


> They've been publishing for a year and a half. Hence the 6 issues.


Lol totally read his post wrong. Feel like an idiot now. Haha


----------



## kp3100

Haha!! Did the same thing, that's why I went back and re read it.


----------



## henro

goatboy said:


> Remember this Youtube sensation Ohio drop tine buck?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's got those sheds also.
> 
> View attachment 2026279


That's insane... Did somebody kill that buck? I remember watching that vid. Who found the sheds?


----------



## Ubet28

Is there a reason this thread is being hijacked.. Start your own thread about big racks and your magazine. This has nothing to do with OG.


----------



## archeryninja

goatboy said:


> Matt Beard owns the sheds now.
> He owns allot of the biggest sheds it seems now days..
> View attachment 2026255


I have never seen a set of sheds that look like they were cut off like these do


----------



## gcab

archeryninja said:


> I have never seen a set of sheds that look like they were cut off like these do[/QUOTE
> 
> I agree they are perfectly flat


----------



## lee31

archeryninja said:


> I have never seen a set of sheds that look like they were cut off like these do


100 percent agree when i wad a kid we used go to a elk farm that a family friend use to manage. They would cut the horns off the elk. That photo looks a lot like what the elk horns looked like when they were done cutting them off.


----------



## WNY Bowhunter

Look like legit sheds to me...


----------



## nomansland

kp3100 said:


> Haha!! Did the same thing, that's why I went back and re read it.


I feel much better then. Lol


----------



## archeryninja

WNY Bowhunter said:


> View attachment 2026421
> 
> 
> Look like legit sheds to me...


in that picture they look like it. I couldnt view that pic earlier


----------



## zmax hunter

fivemartins said:


>


Wonder where ive seen that kitchen before?? i believe its in Kansas, lol
im sure a pic of OG's sheds can be taken next to the amish sheds now.

This is a world record 5pt next to the amish buck

Question, was it OB who first posted the amish buck sheds on the kitchen sink??


----------



## BeauMan

His G 6 isnt much. LOL


----------



## DaneHunter

They are probably replicas.


----------



## Fortyneck

zmax hunter said:


> Wonder where ive seen that kitchen before?? i believe its in Kansas, lol
> im sure a pic of OG's sheds can be taken next to the amish sheds now.
> 
> This is a world record 5pt next to the amish buck
> 
> *Question, was it OB who first posted the amish buck sheds on the kitchen sink??*


I believe it was rodney482 who posted it first, but the source was supposedly OB via PM or email to another member.


----------



## Treehugger98

Has anyone seen the velvet pics in big game illustrated?


----------



## Fullstrutter

Treehugger98 said:


> Has anyone seen the velvet pics in big game illustrated?


Velvet pics of...? OG this year? What is big game illustrated...you talking a print magazine or online website?


----------



## Fortyneck

zmax hunter said:


> ...Question, was it OB who first posted the amish buck sheds on the kitchen sink??





Fortyneck said:


> I believe it was rodney482 who posted it first, but the source was supposedly OB via PM or email to another member.



Just went to consult the good book, the story is the pics were sent by OB to a few people via FB one of them being QS34Reaper. According to Reaper,

OB made the claim that he found the sheds and they belonged to the Amish "Lucky Buck" another booner buck he was hunting. After QS34Reaper spills the 

beans, rodney482, the first to post the pics, reluctantly mentions the pics were sent to a friend of his, allegedly to "pad his accomplishments," and alludes to the 

fact that he was using the pics as leverage towards obtaining sponsorship, I'm thinking Athens.


----------



## ridgerunner1

Treehugger98 said:


> Has anyone seen the velvet pics in big game illustrated?


yea


----------



## DaneHunter

Fortyneck said:


> Just went to consult the good book, the story is the pics were sent by OB to a few people via FB one of them being QS34Reaper. According to Reaper,
> 
> OB made the claim that he found the sheds and they belonged to the Amish "Lucky Buck" another booner buck he was hunting. After QS34Reaper spills the
> 
> beans, rodney482, the first to post the pics, reluctantly mentions the pics were sent to a friend of his, allegedly to "pad his accomplishments," and alludes to the
> 
> fact that he was using the pics as leverage towards obtaining sponsorship, I'm thinking Athens.


Wow... This goes deeper than I even thought.


----------



## kansasboi

ridgerunner1 said:


> yea


Are they the same blurry pics shared earlier in this thread?


----------



## Fortyneck

kansasboi said:


> Are they the same blurry pics shared earlier in this thread?


No way, the velvet pics from this year are supposed to be trail cam pics.


----------



## Bow-Hunter_1989

Q. Dave Skinner - So did you guys get to the bottom of the story on OG? Is he in a fence or not? Is he from ohio or not? He's got to be the most controversial deer ever. Can we find this magazine in Barnes and noble or some other us need stand?

A. Hi Dave Skinner, yes we have as much first hand information as possible inside the article.

Really hope their information did not come from chad teft HAHA! if so they should probably have a talk with trophy pursuits


----------



## Treehugger98

If anyone has the magazine post some velvet pics from this year. Thanks


----------



## kp3100

Says you can get a digital issues on you're iPhone or android device.


----------



## henro

Bow-Hunter_1989 said:


> Q. Dave Skinner - So did you guys get to the bottom of the story on OG? Is he in a fence or not? Is he from ohio or not? He's got to be the most controversial deer ever. Can we find this magazine in Barnes and noble or some other us need stand?
> 
> A. Hi Dave Skinner, yes we have as much first hand information as possible inside the article.
> 
> Really hope their information did not come from chad teft HAHA! if so they should probably have a talk with trophy pursuits


Sounds like BS.


----------



## Ky Bob

Fortyneck said:


> *Guys drop the BS about Ky Bob's post, let's keep this vaguely on track, the season is around the corner.*


Guys I am just sick to my stomach with the post that was made by a family member I let use my computer. I was just as shocked as you were when I saw it and sent the Administrator a PM explaining the post. I have changed my password and I can tell you for a fact that stuff like that will never happen again.


----------



## nomansland

Bow-Hunter_1989 said:


> Q. Dave Skinner - So did you guys get to the bottom of the story on OG? Is he in a fence or not? Is he from ohio or not? He's got to be the most controversial deer ever. Can we find this magazine in Barnes and noble or some other us need stand?
> 
> A. Hi Dave Skinner, yes we have as much first hand information as possible inside the article.
> 
> Really hope their information did not come from chad teft HAHA! if so they should probably have a talk with trophy pursuits


This may be a controversial buck but it doesn't hold a candle to Rompola's buck.


----------



## Ubet28

Ky Bob said:


> Guys I am just sick to my stomach with the post that was made by a family member I let use my computer. I was just as shocked as you were when I saw it and sent the Administrator a PM explaining the post. I have changed my password and I can tell you for a fact that stuff like that will never happen again.


You know this is the OG thread rite? I'm sure your gonna have to take a lie detector test.. To prove your innocent to some of these guys.. I forgive you.. But i sure would be getting a hold of said family members phone and bring him out of the closet on Facebook..


----------



## Ky Bob

Ubet28 said:


> I forgive you.. But i sure would be getting a hold of said family members phone and bring him out of the closet on Facebook..


Oh, Believe me, it won't happen again. I guess he thought he could make a post and I'd never see it.


----------



## fivemartins

Fortyneck said:


> Just went to consult the good book, the story is the pics were sent by OB to a few people via FB one of them being QS34Reaper. According to Reaper,
> 
> OB made the claim that he found the sheds and they belonged to the Amish "Lucky Buck" another booner buck he was hunting. After QS34Reaper spills the
> 
> beans, rodney482, the first to post the pics, reluctantly mentions the pics were sent to a friend of his, allegedly to "pad his accomplishments," and alludes to the
> 
> fact that he was using the pics as leverage towards obtaining sponsorship, I'm thinking Athens.


Good info, I don't have anything to add. I just questioned him because I hunted within a couple of miles of where the Amish buck was taken and the landowner claimed he had trail cam pics of Amish roaming the woods with rifles during bow season. OB claimed the buck to be poached as well, how ironic.


----------



## floridacrackr

Now in order to get any pics or information on OG we have to buy a magazine subscription?


----------



## saskguy

floridacrackr, you could buy an individual issue off a stand or peer over the shoulder of someone who has it.


----------



## Fortyneck

kp3100 said:


> Says you can get a digital issues on you're iPhone or android device.


Come on somebody's got to do it…

Do it for freedom! AT needs you! :nod:


----------



## WVohioFAN

This thread has turned into a cheap advertisement for a magazine.


----------



## Fortyneck

WVohioFAN said:


> This thread has turned into a cheap advertisement for a magazine.


Big Game Illustrated will again disappear into obscurity once the 2014 OG velvet pics are posted here, or anywhere else on the internet.


----------



## switchback270

i purchased the fall issue of BGI out of curiosity.. hope there are some truths in the infamous article


----------



## zmax hunter

I think the image of OG's sheds on the hood of the truck was possibly taken the day Mr. Beard purchased them,..in case you havent seen their score, ..


Congrats to my partner Matt Beard on acquiring one of the greatest sets of all time. Here are some of the stats he came up with Matt Beard says I have them at 257 7/8" gross non-typ and net non-typ is around 251" Gross Typ 7x7 frame is a whopping 226" 5/8", both sides break 100" typ. I have done a lot of research and believe they are the second largest scoring deer to make book both ways. He makes book both ways with 75" to spare, The only deer ever harvested that can beat that is the Brian Damery buck from Illinois. He makes book both ways by 80 6/8".

Question remains, did OG add inches for 2014, or has he gone downhill??


----------



## Fortyneck

zmax hunter said:


> I think the image of OG's sheds on the hood of the truck was possibly taken the day Mr. Beard purchased them,..in case you havent seen their score, ..
> 
> 
> Congrats to my partner Matt Beard on acquiring one of the greatest sets of all time. Here are some of the stats he came up with Matt Beard says I have them at 257 7/8" gross non-typ and net non-typ is around 251" Gross Typ 7x7 frame is a whopping 226" 5/8", both sides break 100" typ. I have done a lot of research and believe they are the second largest scoring deer to make book both ways. He makes book both ways with 75" to spare, The only deer ever harvested that can beat that is the Brian Damery buck from Illinois. He makes book both ways by 80 6/8".
> 
> Question remains, did OG add inches for 2014, or has he gone downhill??


Good info, for those saying what's the big deal,he's not the WR typ, he could be the WR in the "making the book both ways" category. Now if some one would 

just post the velvet pics we can all speculate on whether or not he's gone up or down. Of course, if we wait long enough Buckithead may post up pics 

off his A-4 that show OG now! Which would trump old/early velvet pics from the mag. :RockOn:


----------



## tsilvers

Yea I'm sure ol' BH will come through for u... lol...


----------



## floridacrackr

saskguy said:


> floridacrackr, you could buy an individual issue off a stand or peer over the shoulder of someone who has it.


Or i can just sit and be patient because its only a matter of time before new pics surface on here.


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

floridacrackr said:


> Nice drive by! Post a pic like this with no details and then just disappear! It's no wonder why some people have doubts about all of this!


Seen it on fbook I have no details


----------



## Fortyneck

tsilvers said:


> Yea I'm sure ol' BH will come through for u... lol...


I'm starting to believe BH is the one written about in the prophesy. He's passed all the tests so far. :nod:


----------



## Ubet28

Saw it..


----------



## Buckithead

Fortyneck said:


> Good info, for those saying what's the big deal,he's not the WR typ, he could be the WR in the "making the book both ways" category. Now if some one would
> 
> just post the velvet pics we can all speculate on whether or not he's gone up or down. Of course, if we wait long enough Buckithead may post up pics
> 
> off his A-4 that show OG now! Which would trump old/early velvet pics from the mag. :RockOn:


Next weekend I'll check my camera, but not extremely optimistic about where I've got it but ya never know.


----------



## floridacrackr

Buckithead said:


> Next weekend I'll check my camera, but not extremely optimistic about where I've got it but ya never know.


Man i would have had to get some of the cameras that send the pics directly to your phone or email. I'm pulling for ya bud but you realize it could get a little messy around here if you show up with pictures after only having a camera in the woods for week?


----------



## DaneHunter

I've had my camera out all year and I still don't have a picture of the OG. :dontknow:


----------



## Matt Musto

floridacrackr said:


> Man i would have had to get some of the cameras that send the pics directly to your phone or email. I'm pulling for ya bud but you realize it could get a little messy around here if you show up with pictures after only having a camera in the woods for week?


I'm sure when he set it up he took a current NY Times paper with him for a trail cam photo, and left a stool sample in front of the Moultrie for proof.


----------



## tsilvers

Fortyneck said:


> I'm starting to believe BH is the one written about in the prophesy. He's passed all the tests so far. :nod:


Except for the facts he is operating on "pics from a friend" and has never laid eyes on the OG... and claims a family member has a giant eating in an orchard or something.. perhaps the infamous OG... hhmm.... I'm highly skeptical... is BH just another hoser seeking recognition... ?? Perhaps... or is he truly the one written about in the prophecy.... The truth will be revealed in due time... that I'm sure of...


----------



## Muzzy Moment

Have had my Camera out in South East Ohio for a couple weeks. Hopefully OG will stop by for a photo opp. Although I would say he would have to travel a few countys to get to me. lol


----------



## Bow-Hunter_1989

The issue with OG in it is not available for digital download yet . Will be getting it as soon as it is though as long as the pics and story don't surface before then lol


----------



## kp3100

Bow-Hunter_1989 said:


> The issue with OG in it is not available for digital download yet . Will be getting it as soon as it is though as long as the pics and story don't surface before then lol


Yea I tried too. Still shows summer of 2014.


----------



## Cajun Ty

Great Buck i sure hope he slips up for ya


----------



## fivemartins

zmax hunter said:


> I think the image of OG's sheds on the hood of the truck was possibly taken the day Mr. Beard purchased them,..in case you havent seen their score, ..
> 
> 
> Congrats to my partner Matt Beard on acquiring one of the greatest sets of all time. Here are some of the stats he came up with Matt Beard says I have them at 257 7/8" gross non-typ and net non-typ is around 251" Gross Typ 7x7 frame is a whopping 226" 5/8", both sides break 100" typ. I have done a lot of research and believe they are the second largest scoring deer to make book both ways. He makes book both ways with 75" to spare, The only deer ever harvested that can beat that is the Brian Damery buck from Illinois. He makes book both ways by 80 6/8".
> 
> Question remains, did OG add inches for 2014, or has he gone downhill??


Appreciate the stats. Is it Matts impression that he has purchased horns from a free range buck? Some of his collection looks pen raised.


----------



## Buckithead

tsilvers said:


> Except for the facts he is operating on "pics from a friend" and has never laid eyes on the OG... and claims a family member has a giant eating in an orchard or something.. perhaps the infamous OG... hhmm.... I'm highly skeptical... is BH just another hoser seeking recognition... ?? Perhaps... or is he truly the one written about in the prophecy.... The truth will be revealed in due time... that I'm sure of...


You must be from Canada? Hoser? Haven't heard that word since the last time i watched the movie Strange Brew! Lol


----------



## mvestal30

Lol. I just saw a Facebook post claiming this deer to be in west tn. Man he sure does travel.


----------



## zmax hunter

fivemartins said:


> Appreciate the stats. Is it Matts impression that he has purchased horns from a free range buck? Some of his collection looks pen raised.


Seriously?! You are asking me what Matts impression is pertaining to FR vs HF? And you think some look HF? That is luaghable and reeks of jealousy. It is my understanding that he only collects FR headgear. Perhaps jump on FB and ask him.


----------



## kscumminsdriver

If Matt thought they were HF, he wouldn't have bought them...


----------



## lungpuncher1

mvestal30 said:


> Lol. I just saw a Facebook post claiming this deer to be in west tn. Man he sure does travel.


Awful lot of dreamers in Tennessee. Most seem to think they can grow big deer around here AND keep the 3 buck limit.


----------



## mvestal30

lungpuncher1 said:


> Awful lot of dreamers in Tennessee. Most seem to think they can grow big deer around here AND keep the 3 buck limit.


Agreed.


----------



## lungpuncher1

mvestal30 said:


> Agreed.


Tndeer.com is full of those dreamers. I can't even stand to go on there anymore. All they do is talk about how "smart" that BSK guy claims to be and argue about the soil in Tennessee vs the Midwest lol. There are some great guys on there though.


----------



## mvestal30

lungpuncher1 said:


> Tndeer.com is full of those dreamers. I can't even stand to go on there anymore. All they do is talk about how "smart" that BSK guy claims to be and argue about the soil in Tennessee vs the Midwest lol. There are some great guys on there though.


I visit there some but take a lot with a grain of salt. To many deer experts for me. I find some info useful there. I'm just ready for my presidents island hunt. Drew the doe hunt.


----------



## lungpuncher1

mvestal30 said:


> I visit there some but take a lot with a grain of salt. To many deer experts for me. I find some info useful there. I'm just ready for my presidents island hunt. Drew the doe hunt.


Should be a great hunt, good luck


----------



## RidgeRunner28

If I'm not mistaken that buck is a high fence buck on a preserve. I 've seen that pic be for. I'm in ohio also and yea their here like that just not alot of em.


----------



## floridacrackr

RidgeRunner28 said:


> If I'm not mistaken that buck is a high fence buck on a preserve. I 've seen that pic be for. I'm in ohio also and yea their here like that just not alot of em.


well you wouldn't happen to have any pics or a website for the preserve...? That's a mighty bold claim with no back up!


----------



## Fortyneck

RidgeRunner28 said:


> If I'm not mistaken that buck is a high fence buck on a preserve. I 've seen that pic be for. I'm in ohio also and yea their here like that just not alot of em.


So, which is it? You think OG is OPP behind a HF, or you're in Ohio, and yea, they're there…just not a lot of them... For the record we're only talking about

only one OG.



floridacrackr said:


> well you wouldn't happen to have any pics or a website for the preserve...? That's a mighty bold claim with no back up!


There's an idea…


----------



## saskguy

> Big Game Illustrated will again disappear into obscurity once the 2014 OG velvet pics are posted here, or anywhere else on the internet


I doubt that.


----------



## hoytman09

goatboy said:


> Remember this Youtube sensation Ohio drop tine buck?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's got those sheds also.
> 
> View attachment 2026279


I have actually held the shed in his left had. A buddy of ours found it in north ridgeville and brought it over the house to show us. If I remember right the drop tine is 16" long


----------



## CarpCommander

This whole thing reeks of BS-it wouldn't surprise me if this buck is penned up somewhere....


----------



## zmax hunter

Nothing against BGI Sask, 
For me, i like bow hunters and whitetails, i have little interest in any other big game or the use of other weapons to take them. Thats why i spend most of my time on AT and Bowsite. Its too bad a member of AT didnt get the chance to post the sheds and the 2014 trail photos in a thread. Perhaps AT needs a digital subscription forum, lol (Anyone listening)
How did BGI get the rights to publish the story and photos?

The story of OG is far from over, i hope Chasen or another bow hunter gets the chance.


----------



## Ubet28

zmax hunter said:


> Nothing against BGI Sask,
> For me, i like bow hunters and whitetails, i have little interest in any other big game or the use of other weapons to take them. Thats why i spend most of my time on AT and Bowsite. Its too bad a member of AT didnt get the chance to post the sheds and the 2014 trail photos in a thread. Perhaps AT needs a digital subscription forum, lol (Anyone listening)
> How did BGI get the rights to publish the story and photos?
> 
> The story of OG is far from over, i hope Chasen or another bow hunter gets the chance.


Good question.. Plagiarism in my book..


----------



## Fortyneck

zmax hunter said:


> Nothing against BGI Sask,
> For me, i like bow hunters and whitetails, i have little interest in any other big game or the use of other weapons to take them. Thats why i spend most of my time on AT and Bowsite. Its too bad a member of AT didnt get the chance to post the sheds and the 2014 trail photos in a thread. Perhaps AT needs a digital subscription forum, lol (Anyone listening)
> How did BGI get the rights to publish the story and photos?
> 
> The story of OG is far from over, i hope Chasen or another bow hunter gets the chance.


Pics of the sheds have been posted 100 times but yes it would be nice to see 2014 velvet pics, by the time somebody posts them OG, will be twice as big, and 

possibly on the ground :mg:

What does BGI have rights to? Somebody was flapping their gums, and they were listening… just like us.


----------



## H20fwler

CarpCommander said:


> This whole thing reeks of BS-it wouldn't surprise me if this buck is penned up somewhere....


I agree with this ^^^^^^


----------



## Ubet28

H20fwler said:


> I agree with this ^^^^^^


I second that..


----------



## CarpCommander

I think it was mapped out to be a 'get rich' scheme that's jumped the tracks. OB getting called out, the buck not netting WR typical, maybe a combo of events, but I don't think things went as planned. 

Then again, maybe I'm wrong. I'd sure love to see it turn out to be a free range buck in OH, that someone lays out this season. I guess we'll see how it plays out.


----------



## DaneHunter

Sept 27th is opening day. As much as everyone says they have been watching him, they should surely get him on opening day. :rollseyes:


----------



## LewEdensJr

If this deer was hf it would have already surfaced. This thread is full of the buddies that like to start fights between there friend and his ole lady and leave. The ones that have true concrete evidence aren't posting for all you bag jumpers to read. This deer is real. Free range. Some people know how to keep info under wraps.


----------



## DaneHunter

LewEdensJr said:


> If this deer was hf it would have already surfaced. This thread is full of the buddies that like to start fights between there friend and his ole lady and leave. The ones that have true concrete evidence aren't posting for all you bag jumpers to read. This deer is real. Free range. Some people know how to keep info under wraps.


Well shut the thread down guys. This man here has just put all discussions to an end. OG must be free range, he said so right here!


----------



## WVohioFAN

DaneHunter said:


> Well shut the thread down guys. This man here has just put all discussions to an end. OG must be free range, he said so right here!


:clap:


----------



## fivemartins

zmax hunter said:


> Seriously?! You are asking me what Matts impression is pertaining to FR vs HF? And you think some look HF? That is luaghable and reeks of jealousy. It is my understanding that he only collects FR headgear. Perhaps jump on FB and ask him.


Don't know the guy nor the process to guarantee authenticity, but hey was just asking as I thought that was what public forums were for. No jealousy here man, proud for him.


----------



## gcab

LewEdensJr said:


> If this deer was hf it would have already surfaced. This thread is full of the buddies that like to start fights between there friend and his ole lady and leave. The ones that have true concrete evidence aren't posting for all you bag jumpers to read. This deer is real. Free range. Some people know how to keep info under wraps.


Just as much "evidence" to this side as there is that it is HF. And personally, I go with HF as I have already stated. And based on all stories and pictures and so forth, I think my story is probably pretty close.


----------



## fivemartins

kscumminsdriver said:


> If Matt thought they were HF, he wouldn't have bought them...


Thx for the response.


----------



## 145nWV

gcab said:


> *Just as much "evidence" to this side as there is that it is HF*. And personally, I go with HF as I have already stated. And based on all stories and pictures and so forth, I think my story is probably pretty close.


What exactly is the evidence that its not FR? I believe everyone thought this deer was FR until OB stuck his nose in it. And the people that think this was a get rich scam by OB, I think you give him way to much credit. I think he was an attention ***** and loved his little quiver sniffers.


----------



## d3ue3ce

Ubet28 said:


> Good question.. *Plagiarism in my book*..



Really? Based on what? Have you seen the issue/photos yet? Another ridiculous comment from someone who has no firsthand knowledge.

I will stick to my original comment, that I hope the deer is FR, but I dont believe it is. . . . On that note, some of the stuff some of you guys come up with is laughable.


----------



## zmax hunter

LewEdensJr said:


> If this deer was hf it would have already surfaced. This thread is full of the buddies that like to start fights between there friend and his ole lady and leave. The ones that have true concrete evidence aren't posting for all you bag jumpers to read. This deer is real. Free range. Some people know how to keep info under wraps.


I totally agree, much like the 51 pointer from Ks, an unidentified neighbor had trail cam pics of the 300+ buck and Jim found him dead of ehd in the creek bottom,...i sure dont recall that buck making any news until after he was dead,...To this day, very few people know where that buck resided, what county it came from, which neighbor or who Jim is.

I curiously wonder if Matt Beard has tried to buy that deadhead as well as the previous years sheds,..i would have to think so OR, maybe he just doesnt have any idea who to approach about that transaction,..lol
http://www.northamericanwhitetail.com/news/new-kansas-state-record-whitetail-tops-300-inches/


----------



## saskguy

> Good question.. Plagiarism in my book..


 Ignorance at it's best. Plagiarism in what way?




> How did BGI get the rights to publish the story and photos?


I am not the owner of the magazine, simply someone who writes a column for each issue and is involved in the final proofing. (I guess I have that job because I am teacher and some people's writing needs correcting, lots of it.) Because it isn't my magazine I have never made it my business to ask how the rights were aquired. I guess I will assume for a monetary amount much like any magazine get rights to something. I know the shed pics, trail cam pics from this year and any information pertaining to the deer came from Matt Beard. 



> What does BGI have rights to? Somebody was flapping their gums


 I guess again that this would have been Matt Beard then.

I can honestly also say this, I cannot even remember what the trail cam pics this yr look like. I was standing with an owner/editor while having the odd beverage this summer, late July when he showed me them. As big of a buck as it is and as famous, it's in Ohio and therefore I didn't scrutinize them nearly as much as if it had been a 200" mule deer buck he was hoping to slip an arrow into. Lack of personal attachment I guess. Don't get me wrong, I like big bucks and sheds as much as the next guy but I don't spend much time (any) worrying too much about some deer I will never hunt. I will care more if and when it dies and I can read some lucky hunter's story. I also did no final proofing of this issue as I was simply too busy enjoying my time at the lake fishing and just being a dad to find time to sit down and do that so seeing this yrs pics in the issue when I get it will kind f be like seeing them for the first time. lol




> Nothing against BGI Sask,
> For me, i like bow hunters and whitetails, i have little interest in any other big game or the use of other weapons to take them.


No offense taken. I am a whitetail guy first and foremost too so I read the stories about them first. The mule deer, elk, moose, bear, sheep, pronghorn or whatever else may appear in them get read later. 

Like I said before, I have no $ at stake in the mag, I wish I did. I used to subscribe to NAW but it became a big advertisement and there were not many stories from "regular joe" guys or girls. In BGI I can read 15, maybe 20 of them, see very few adds and read stories from all over N.A. The last issue I believe had about 10 bowkills and 6 or 7 gun kills and had stories from many provinces and states as well. I also read Big Buck magazine which is the same format. I just believe that BGI has had better specimens in it the past yr than BB therefore making it a better choice personally. I don't really care what anyone on this site does in regards to the magazine. I know a lot of guys buy hunting magazines and lots of guys seem interested in this "OG" so I mentioned where they may find more on him, that is all. The comments about cheap advertising or plagiarism don't bother me because one is right and one is just dumb.


----------



## blinginpse

Annnnnnnd BOOM!!! ^^^He has spoken lol


----------



## zmax hunter

Thank you for taking the time Sask. If im not mistaken, i think Matt is from Canada, so its starting to make more sense. I appreciate you sharing some insight.


----------



## tsilvers

saskguy said:


> Ignorance at it's best. Plagiarism in what way?
> 
> 
> 
> I am not the owner of the magazine, simply someone who writes a column for each issue and is involved in the final proofing. (I guess I have that job because I am teacher and some people's writing needs correcting, lots of it.) Because it isn't my magazine I have never made it my business to ask how the rights were aquired. I guess I will assume for a monetary amount much like any magazine get rights to something. I know the shed pics, trail cam pics from this year and any information pertaining to the deer came from Matt Beard.
> 
> I guess again that this would have been Matt Beard then.
> 
> I can honestly also say this, I cannot even remember what the trail cam pics this yr look like. I was standing with an owner/editor while having the odd beverage this summer, late July when he showed me them. As big of a buck as it is and as famous, it's in Ohio and therefore I didn't scrutinize them nearly as much as if it had been a 200" mule deer buck he was hoping to slip an arrow into. Lack of personal attachment I guess. Don't get me wrong, I like big bucks and sheds as much as the next guy but I don't spend much time (any) worrying too much about some deer I will never hunt. I will care more if and when it dies and I can read some lucky hunter's story. I also did no final proofing of this issue as I was simply too busy enjoying my time at the lake fishing and just being a dad to find time to sit down and do that so seeing this yrs pics in the issue when I get it will kind f be like seeing them for the first time. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No offense taken. I am a whitetail guy first and foremost too so I read the stories about them first. The mule deer, elk, moose, bear, sheep, pronghorn or whatever else may appear in them get read later.
> 
> Like I said before, I have no $ at stake in the mag, I wish I did. I used to subscribe to NAW but it became a big advertisement and there were not many stories from "regular joe" guys or girls. In BGI I can read 15, maybe 20 of them, see very few adds and read stories from all over N.A. The last issue I believe had about 10 bowkills and 6 or 7 gun kills and had stories from many provinces and states as well. I also read Big Buck magazine which is the same format. I just believe that BGI has had better specimens in it the past yr than BB therefore making it a better choice personally. I don't really care what anyone on this site does in regards to the magazine. I know a lot of guys buy hunting magazines and lots of guys seem interested in this "OG" so I mentioned where they may find more on him, that is all. The comments about cheap advertising or plagiarism don't bother me because one is right and one is just dumb.


Sask.. u don't owe anybody an explanation for anything here buddy... you just keep doing what u do and post up them giants u kill... look forward to ur posts pics and stories.. best of luck this season...


----------



## DaneHunter

Heck Sask is one of the few people you can actually trust when he says he killed a booner... Or can we....? 







Kidding!


----------



## Fortyneck

I took a poke at BGI saying it would fall into obscurity after this OG mess blows over, but who knows OG may very well be the springboard that launches them

on to every hunters coffee table. With respect to what saskguy said about the mag being more regular Joe stories than ads, I honestly wish them luck and would

buy a copy if I found one to check it out. As far as the OG story…It must be one riveting piece… I mean Matt Beard putting himself at the center of the OG

scene just because he bought the sheds??? BTW Chasen, did you supply the velvet pics to BGI or your buddy? I just don't know what to think. It probably reads like Slaughterhouse Five. Any who thanks for chiming in with some

tangible info saskguy.


----------



## tsilvers

DaneHunter said:


> Heck Sask is one of the few people you can actually trust when he says he killed a booner... Or can we....?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kidding!


Hehe... that's kinda funny right there... 

Now let's get this thread back on track... Chase.. answer forty...

BH.... how's them trail cams working... ?


----------



## Ubet28

I was only joking.. I wasn't being serious at all. Sorry if I offended you.


----------



## gcab

145nWV said:


> What exactly is the evidence that its not FR? I believe everyone thought this deer was FR until OB stuck his nose in it. And the people that think this was a get rich scam by OB, I think you give him way to much credit. I think he was an attention ***** and loved his little quiver sniffers.


There isnt'. That's the point. You have your opinion and I have mine. And I wasn't one of his followers. Nowhere did I ever post anything to that in the least.


----------



## Fortyneck

tsilvers said:


> ...Now let's get this thread back on track... Chase.. answer forty...


:nod:



tsilvers said:


> BH.... how's them trail cams working... ?


He said he'd be checking the cam this coming weekend.


----------



## 145nWV

gcab said:


> There isnt'. That's the point. You have your opinion and I have mine. And I wasn't one of his followers. Nowhere did I ever post anything to that in the least.


Yeah I wasn't really directing my reply at you. I was more elaborating on your comment, *Just as much "evidence" to this side as there is that it is HF*, because I haven't seen any evidence of it being HF.


----------



## Buckithead

tsilvers said:


> Hehe... that's kinda funny right there...
> 
> Now let's get this thread back on track... Chase.. answer forty...
> 
> BH.... how's them trail cams working... ?


I'll check the camera sunday!


----------



## kscumminsdriver

CarpCommander said:


> I think it was mapped out to be a 'get rich' scheme that's jumped the tracks. OB getting called out, the buck not netting WR typical, maybe a combo of events, but I don't think things went as planned.
> 
> Then again, maybe I'm wrong. I'd sure love to see it turn out to be a free range buck in OH, that someone lays out this season. I guess we'll see how it plays out.


and your theory falls apart here; "*the buck not netting WR typical*".... the HF owner would already know this deer was not going to net WR typical, they would've known that in early July... OB would've had to pony up at least 15k to purchase a deer of this caliber and as narcissistic as that guy is, I can't imagine he's dropping 15k for a deer that clearly isn't a WR...


----------



## rmm60985

Here's my question, why would a HF operation run trail cams anyway? It's not like they need to know what animals they have on their property.


----------



## kansasboi

saskguy said:


> Ignorance at it's best. Plagiarism in what way?
> 
> 
> 
> I am not the owner of the magazine, simply someone who writes a column for each issue and is involved in the final proofing. (I guess I have that job because I am teacher and some people's writing needs correcting, lots of it.) Because it isn't my magazine I have never made it my business to ask how the rights were aquired. I guess I will assume for a monetary amount much like any magazine get rights to something. I know the shed pics, trail cam pics from this year and any information pertaining to the deer came from Matt Beard.
> 
> I guess again that this would have been Matt Beard then.
> 
> I can honestly also say this, I cannot even remember what the trail cam pics this yr look like. I was standing with an owner/editor while having the odd beverage this summer, late July when he showed me them. As big of a buck as it is and as famous, it's in Ohio and therefore I didn't scrutinize them nearly as much as if it had been a 200" mule deer buck he was hoping to slip an arrow into. Lack of personal attachment I guess. Don't get me wrong, I like big bucks and sheds as much as the next guy but I don't spend much time (any) worrying too much about some deer I will never hunt. I will care more if and when it dies and I can read some lucky hunter's story. I also did no final proofing of this issue as I was simply too busy enjoying my time at the lake fishing and just being a dad to find time to sit down and do that so seeing this yrs pics in the issue when I get it will kind f be like seeing them for the first time. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No offense taken. I am a whitetail guy first and foremost too so I read the stories about them first. The mule deer, elk, moose, bear, sheep, pronghorn or whatever else may appear in them get read later.
> 
> Like I said before, I have no $ at stake in the mag, I wish I did. I used to subscribe to NAW but it became a big advertisement and there were not many stories from "regular joe" guys or girls. In BGI I can read 15, maybe 20 of them, see very few adds and read stories from all over N.A. The last issue I believe had about 10 bowkills and 6 or 7 gun kills and had stories from many provinces and states as well. I also read Big Buck magazine which is the same format. I just believe that BGI has had better specimens in it the past yr than BB therefore making it a better choice personally. I don't really care what anyone on this site does in regards to the magazine. I know a lot of guys buy hunting magazines and lots of guys seem interested in this "OG" so I mentioned where they may find more on him, that is all. The comments about cheap advertising or plagiarism don't bother me because one is right and one is just dumb.


Oh man I used to love Big Buck Mag, forgot about them thought they went out of business Haven't seen it around.


----------



## DaneHunter

rmm60985 said:


> Here's my question, why would a HF operation run trail cams anyway? It's not like they need to know what animals they have on their property.


It's all a ploy to say he is free range... Then the get big money for sheds, get a bunch of hype and promotions for being well known hunters and maybe even get in the record books. This scandal ranks right up the with Water Gate, the assassination of Kennedy and the Moon landing!


----------



## WVohioFAN

Fortyneck said:


> I took a poke at BGI saying it would fall into obscurity after this OG mess blows over, but who knows OG may very well be the springboard that launches them
> 
> on to every hunters coffee table. With respect to what saskguy said about the mag being more regular Joe stories than ads, I honestly wish them luck and would
> 
> buy a copy if I found one to check it out. As far as the OG story…It must be one riveting piece… I mean Matt Beard putting himself at the center of the OG
> 
> scene just because he bought the sheds??? BTW Chasen, did you supply the velvet pics to BGI or your buddy? I just don't know what to think. It probably reads like Slaughterhouse Five. Any who thanks for chiming in with some
> 
> tangible info saskguy.


Quit sucking up to the gun hunter.


----------



## henro

rmm60985 said:


> Here's my question, why would a HF operation run trail cams anyway? It's not like they need to know what animals they have on their property.


They all use trail cams to show pics to clients.


----------



## saskguy

I got my copies this a.m.
He appears more typical this yr.
There is info from Matt Beard as well as the person who found the sheds. He has this yrs can photos and ones of the buck back to 2012.


----------



## saskguy

Someone who isn't too cheap to spend six bucks I'm sure will help you out that way. 

Maybe they will also do the same with some of the giant dead now killed by bow bucks too.


----------



## tsilvers

I see what ur doing here Guunderson.... tease tease tease.... we'll played....


----------



## tsilvers

6 bucks! That's it... I'm in... where I sign up..


----------



## DaneHunter

I'll buy one of I can find one, but I'm not posting pics. I have higher standards than that... Even if not by much.


----------



## saskguy

Tease????

Just telling guys what's in a six dollar mag they can buy at one of many USA locations. I'm unsure how that is teasing.


----------



## honker22

saskguy said:


> Tease????
> 
> Just telling guys what's in a six dollar mag they can buy at one of many USA locations. I'm unsure how that is teasing.


Just saw your signature, didn't realize you had a stake in the magazine. good luck with it. Your website is blocked from my work... any hard copies available in Louisiana?


----------



## whitetailbowman

Where can we find it in KY? I will by it if I can find it.


----------



## tsilvers

saskguy said:


> Tease????
> 
> Just telling guys what's in a six dollar mag they can buy at one of many USA locations. I'm unsure how that is teasing.


I'm pulling ur chain... eh... I know ur not...

So the mag is shipping? I'm all ordered up...

And fyi... nope I won't be sharing pics... or least not for free....

However... A 1 dollar donation to my paypal account may get u a pic via email...

And Sask... If u got any pull.... tell them to put "hurry up" on my order... 

Actually.. looking forward to the mag.... an not just OG stuff...


----------



## Octoberjohn

Just FYI for everyone. I live in western PA and BGI is available at my local grocery store, so I'm pretty sure they can be found pretty easily. I was just there last night and they did not have the new issue yet but the previous issue was available. I have read all of the issues so far and it is very well done with a lot of great stories from your regular everyday hunter like the most of us. I too am curious about what they have in this issue in regards to OG so I can't wait to get it and see what they have to share.


----------



## bigbucks170

can I buy it in Illinois anywhere?


----------



## d3ue3ce

guys, You can go to their site and it shows a list of everywhere in every state where it is available. I just subscribed on my Ipad. Always looking for a good magazine to read.


----------



## bigbucks170

wow two places in my little town sell it...awesome


----------



## Fortyneck

saskguy said:


> I got my copies this a.m.
> He appears more typical this yr.
> There is info from Matt Beard as well as *the person who found the sheds. He has this yrs can photos and ones of the buck back to 2012.*


Looks like it wasn't Chasen, looks like it was the mystery "friend" that fed out the pics to chum the waters to begin with, now got the hook in deep on BGI.

You show me the owner of that Wildgame Innovation cam, and I'll show you one heck of a fisherman. :fish2:


----------



## LewEdensJr

And I bet he showed people he thought he could trust. Not to show the zoo


----------



## blinginpse

Sounds like all the high fence jibberish may be out the window


----------



## sticknstring33

> He appears more typical this yr.


That got my attention. Anyone else?


----------



## Fullstrutter

sticknstring33 said:


> That got my attention. Anyone else?


Yes, me too. 

I'm looking forward to seeing the velvet pics from OG this year. Surely they'll be posted on this thread within 24 hours if the magazine is hitting newsstands today/imminently.


----------



## jeff25

Fullstrutter said:


> Yes, me too.
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing the velvet pics from OG this year. Surely they'll be posted on this thread within 24 hours if the magazine is hitting newsstands today/imminently.


i sure hope so


----------



## WNY Bowhunter

jeff25 said:


> i sure hope so


I keep checking back, just hoping that the pics will be posted. If he's more typical than last year, then he may well be a WR contender...


----------



## ember

I wonder if COs carry microchip readers?


----------



## jeff25

WNY Bowhunter said:


> I keep checking back, just hoping that the pics will be posted. If he's more typical than last year, then he may well be a WR contender...


i just keep hitting refresh with hopes there will be pictures this time


----------



## Fortyneck

LewEdensJr said:


> And I bet he showed people he thought he could trust. Not to show the zoo


----------



## Buckithead

I've checked every store in my area that could have the BGI magazine but, it looks like I'd have to drive an hour to Columbus to get it. Don't have time for that so looks like I'll be waiting for someone to post them on here also.


----------



## H20fwler

blinginpse said:


> Sounds like all the high fence jibberish may be out the window


"Jibberish"? Ya, not like a hunting show and most of this whole site wasn't taken in by OB's malarkey. I'm sure some Canadian mag couldn't be duped in any way.

The quiver sniffing is starting all over again.........meh


----------



## blinginpse

H20fwler said:


> "Jibberish"? Ya, not like a hunting show and most of this whole site wasn't taken in by OB's malarkey. I'm sure some Canadian mag couldn't be duped in any way.
> 
> The quiver sniffing is starting all over again.........meh


No sniffing here I'm just playing it by ear bud it's just a statement I meant to put a ? At the end of that I left off my bad


----------



## Fortyneck

H20fwler said:


> "Jibberish"? Ya, not like a hunting show and most of this whole site wasn't taken in by OB's malarkey. I'm sure some Canadian mag couldn't be duped in any way.
> 
> The quiver sniffing is starting all over again.........meh


----------



## H20fwler

Fortyneck said:


> Looks like it wasn't Chasen, looks like it was the mystery "friend" that fed out the pics to chum the waters to begin with, now got the hook in deep on BGI.
> 
> You show me the owner of that Wildgame Innovation cam, and I'll show you one heck of a fisherman. :fish2:


----------



## DaneHunter

Buckithead said:


> I've checked every store in my area that could have the BGI magazine but, it looks like I'd have to drive an hour to Columbus to get it. Don't have time for that so looks like I'll be waiting for someone to post them on here also.


I don't understand why you need to read the article if you have first hand experience with every one involved.


----------



## saskguy

The person who found the shed and has photos back to 2012 is named in the article so he won't be a mystery "friend".


----------



## Fortyneck

saskguy said:


> The person who found the shed and has photos back to 2012 is named in the article so he won't be a mystery "friend".


They had to know who to cut the check to, cuz I don't know plays third base.


----------



## LewEdensJr

So you the pitcher or catcher kinda guy?


----------



## Fortyneck

LewEdensJr said:


> So you the pitcher or catcher kinda guy?


I'm flattered bro, but I don't play for your team...

...Not that there's anything wrong with it! Lol!


----------



## tsilvers

saskguy said:


> The person who found the shed and has photos back to 2012 is named in the article so he won't be a mystery "friend".


BH... care to explain... After all weren't u the one who claimed it was ur buddy u got pics from in 2012?


----------



## Buckithead

DaneHunter said:


> I don't understand why you need to read the article if you have first hand experience with every one involved.


Thats true, but i still wanna read it! Lol


----------



## Buckithead

tsilvers said:


> BH... care to explain... After all weren't u the one who claimed it was ur buddy u got pics from in 2012?


What needs to be explained?


----------



## DaneHunter

Buckithead said:


> What needs to be explained?


What's your friends name? So we can see if it matches the magazine.


----------



## fisherhahn

DaneHunter said:


> What's your friends name? So we can see if it matches the magazine.


What if more than one person got pics of the same deer? His friend may not be the same person from the magazine....


----------



## DaneHunter

fisherhahn said:


> What if more than one person got pics of the same deer? His friend may not be the same person from the magazine....


I'm sure that's exactly what he will say.


----------



## Fortyneck

Buckithead said:


> What needs to be explained?


I think they want a sample of your buddy's stool too.


----------



## tsilvers

Fortyneck said:


> I think they want a sample of your buddy's stool too.


Lol.. just saying...

Be interesting to see if BH's so called pics from buddy.... are indeed the same 2012 pics in the mag... If so... then.. we'll just jump that hurdle when we get there...


----------



## Ubet28

This thread is quit amusing in many ways..
And forty you crack me up with some of your posts.. I love it..


----------



## LewEdensJr

You set yourself up man. I had to do it.


----------



## whitetailbowman

Ready for the pics someone post them up!


----------



## Fortyneck

tsilvers said:


> Lol.. just saying...
> 
> Be interesting to see if BH's so called pics from buddy.... are indeed the same 2012 pics in the mag... If so... then.. we'll just jump that hurdle when we get there...


I say they will be, and since he's cashing the checks, makes him the Moe of this crew..











Ubet28 said:


> This thread is quit amusing in many ways..
> And forty you crack me up with some of your posts.. I love it..


:cheers:
This thread's better than anything on TV or in the movies.



whitetailbowman said:


> Ready for the pics someone post them up!


:RockOn::dancing::dancing::dancing::RockOn:





LewEdensJr said:


> You set yourself up man. I had to do it.


----------



## Buckithead

DaneHunter said:


> What's your friends name? So we can see if it matches the magazine.


My friends initials are KT, he is who i got the 2012 pics from. The guy that found the sheds initials are JL. If that helps any.


----------



## Fortyneck

Buckithead said:


> My friends initials are KT, he is who i got the 2012 pics from. The guy that found the sheds initials are JL. If that helps any.


Helps me Lol!


----------



## DaneHunter

Fortyneck said:


> Helps me Lol!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2029246


The final piece to the puzzle!!


----------



## Ubet28

I'm trying to go to bed. Can't stop. Laughing


----------



## zmax hunter

BH, can you get KT to join AT so he can tell us his own experience with OG. Does he know CW or OB? Right now KT is MIA from this discussion, not to mention JL could also join in. Would they submit a urine and stool sample? 
I suppose we could just look in his shorts the first time he checked his cam.


----------



## Buckithead

zmax hunter said:


> BH, can you get KT to join AT so he can tell us his own experience with OG. Does he know CW or OB? Right now KT is MIA from this discussion, not to mention JL could also join in. Would they submit a urine and stool sample?
> I suppose we could just look in his shorts the first time he checked his cam.


CW told me he knows and is hunting beside KT, not sure if he knows OB.


----------



## Buckithead

This thread is getting difficult to follow, but very funny!


----------



## bigbucks170

The Only way I see OB coming back to AT is if he tags OG, torn jeans an all then his quiver sniffers will go wild again ...


----------



## jayson2984

bigbucks170 said:


> The Only way I see OB coming back to AT is if he tags OG, torn jeans an all then his quiver sniffers will go wild again ...


Please don't talk about my team. ..


----------



## bigbucks170

Hey you got a great team best of luck to you this year...


----------



## Buckithead

Can someone explain to me this whole team thing?


----------



## Master Chief

lungpuncher1 said:


> Tndeer.com is full of those dreamers. I can't even stand to go on there anymore. All they do is talk about how "smart" that BSK guy claims to be and argue about the soil in Tennessee vs the Midwest lol. There are some great guys on there though.


BSK is probably smarter than anyone on this forum. This forum seems to have more idiots than any other forum I've ever seen. Many AT posters think the big deer they've killed makes their opinion superior to all. I hate to break hearts, but killing big deer on nice mid west properties isn't anything to get big headed about.. I'm not saying that about everyone on here that kills big deer so I apologize to some... I've seen many modest people post here, but it is insane that someone on archerytalk is bashing a man that has been studying deer biology for decades and openly posts his work on a forum to help people. Most biologists are stuck up pricks that do not care about anything but getting money for their consulting. BSK has taught me more than I have learned from all other forums combined.

Seriously, how can you talk down on someone who does nothing but help people? The guy doesn't even look for praise.. Hell, he talks crap about himself all of the time.

You probably looked up to OB lol


----------



## Fortyneck

Master Chief said:


> BSK is probably smarter than anyone on this forum. This forum seems to have more idiots than any other forum I've ever seen. Many AT posters think the big deer they've killed makes their opinion superior to all. I hate to break hearts, but killing big deer on nice mid west properties isn't anything to get big headed about.. I'm not saying that about everyone on here that kills big deer so I apologize to some... I've seen many modest people post here, but it is insane that someone on archerytalk is bashing a man that has been studying deer biology for decades and openly posts his work on a forum to help people. Most biologists are stuck up pricks that do not care about anything but getting money for their consulting. BSK has taught me more than I have learned from all other forums combined.
> 
> Seriously, how can you talk down on someone who does nothing but help people? The guy doesn't even look for praise.. Hell, he talks crap about himself all of the time.
> 
> You probably looked up to OB lol


Totally agree, B-G-K is the man!


----------



## lungpuncher1

Master Chief said:


> BSK is probably smarter than anyone on this forum. This forum seems to have more idiots than any other forum I've ever seen. Many AT posters think the big deer they've killed makes their opinion superior to all. I hate to break hearts, but killing big deer on nice mid west properties isn't anything to get big headed about.. I'm not saying that about everyone on here that kills big deer so I apologize to some... I've seen many modest people post here, but it is insane that someone on archerytalk is bashing a man that has been studying deer biology for decades and openly posts his work on a forum to help people. Most biologists are stuck up pricks that do not care about anything but getting money for their consulting. BSK has taught me more than I have learned from all other forums combined.
> 
> Seriously, how can you talk down on someone who does nothing but help people? The guy doesn't even look for praise.. Hell, he talks crap about himself all of the time.
> 
> You probably looked up to OB lol


First off I never said the man wasn't smart or he doesn't know his stuff. He is very intelligent. I said that's all that gets talked about on there. Everyone either waits on his guidance or doesn't ever look to find things out of their own. Just way to many followers on tndeer.

Second off if the comment about killing Midwest bucks was directed towards me your badly mistaken. I've killed a few good deer in the Midwest but I've also killed a few P&Y deer in east Tennessee. So that's a useless road to go down. 

Tndeer is a great community. Never said otherwise. There are just too many guys on there that are oblivious to anything other than a 3 buck limit and gun hunting. 

And no I thought OB was a tool from the first time I saw him posting pictures of him in is designer jeans and acting like he was such a great guy for no reason. 

If you think that people here are idiots then why are you on here? Leave. Pretty simple really.


----------



## Master Chief

lungpuncher1 said:


> First off I never said the man wasn't smart or he doesn't know his stuff. He is very intelligent. I said that's all that gets talked about on there. Everyone either waits on his guidance or doesn't ever look to find things out of their own. Just way to many followers on tndeer.
> 
> Second off if the comment about killing Midwest bucks was directed towards me your badly mistaken. I've killed a few good deer in the Midwest but I've also killed a few P&Y deer in east Tennessee. So that's a useless road to go down.
> 
> Tndeer is a great community. Never said otherwise. There are just too many guys on there that are oblivious to anything other than a 3 buck limit and gun hunting.
> 
> And no I thought OB was a tool from the first time I saw him posting pictures of him in is designer jeans and acting like he was such a great guy for no reason.
> 
> If you think that people here are idiots then why are you on here? Leave. Pretty simple really.


I wasn't questioning you as a hunter with the Midwest statement. The problem with your post is you are talking negative about people that look up to someone who is actually intelligent in a thread where people sucked up to some idiot poser. Decorated walls make people seem like they are more than what they are.

You also clearly implied what the whole point of my post was 

"All they do is talk about how *"smart"* that BSK guy *claims to be*"


Like I said in my last post. You clearly think BSK thinks he is smarter than he is and you clearly implied you think he is dumber than he is. It is obvious in the way you worded your post unless you are just bad at wording things.

I'm not trying to pick a fight with you. I'm sure I would agree with many things you have to say, but I will stick up for people I respect when I see someone implying negativity.

Btw-I come here because I like to see the big deer pics. I post whenever I feel like it.


----------



## Fortyneck

Fortyneck said:


> Totally agree, B-G-K is the man!


Oh…you guys aren't talking about B-G-K ???

Sounds like this BSK guy is suspect… and maybe even falsely impersonating B-G-K...

Cuz B-G-K never lies. :nod:


----------



## Master Chief

Fortyneck said:


> Oh…you guys aren't talking about B-G-K ???
> 
> Cuz B-G-K never lies. :nod:


Who is b-g-k? Lol sorry if that is a dumb question???


----------



## Fortyneck

Master Chief said:


> Who is b-g-k? Lol sorry if that is a dumb question???


----------



## lungpuncher1

Master Chief said:


> I wasn't questioning you as a hunter with the Midwest statement. The problem with your post is you are talking negative about people that look up to someone who is actually intelligent in a thread where people sucked up to some idiot poser. Decorated walls make people seem like they are more than what they are.
> 
> You also clearly implied what the whole point of my post was
> 
> "All they do is talk about how *"smart"* that BSK guy *claims to be*"
> 
> 
> Like I said in my last post. You clearly think BSK thinks he is smarter than he is and you clearly implied you think he is dumber than he is. It is obvious in the way you worded your post unless if you are just bad at wording things.
> 
> I'm not trying to pick a fight with you. I'm sure I would agree with many things you have to say, but I will stick up for people I respect when I see someone implying negativity.
> 
> Btw-I come here because I like to see the big deer pics. I post whenever I feel like it.


Saying I "think" he is dumber than he is (or whatever you said) is completely ridiculous. I just said he was a smart man....nothing I said was aimed at putting him down.

The only thing I was thinking, implying or saying is that everyone on there either looks to him for their only source of knowledge and absolutely depends on him for every answer or complains that the soil in Tennessee is the reason they didn't kill the giant buck they hope for. When in reality its because people shoot 3 bucks every year and most do it within the 3 month rifle season. That's all I was saying. Nothing personal, nothing to start an argument about. If you want to continue talking then PM me. This isn't the place for this conversation. Id be happy to talk.


----------



## Master Chief

lungpuncher1 said:


> Saying I "think" he is dumber than he is (or whatever you said) is completely ridiculous. I just said he was a smart man....nothing I said was aimed at putting him down.
> 
> The only thing I was thinking, implying or saying is that everyone on there either looks to him for their only source of knowledge and absolutely depends on him for every answer or complains that the soil in Tennessee is the reason they didn't kill the giant buck they hope for. When in reality its because people shoot 3 bucks every year and most do it within the 3 month rifle season. That's all I was saying. Nothing personal, nothing to start an argument about. If you want to continue talking then PM me. This isn't the place for this conversation. Id be happy to talk.


It isn't completely ridiculous. Common sense shows what you were implying.


lungpuncher1 said:


> Tndeer.com is full of those dreamers. *I can't even stand to go on there anymore. All they do is talk about how "smart" that BSK guy claims to be* and argue about the soil in Tennessee vs the Midwest lol. There are some great guys on there though.


----------



## lungpuncher1

lungpuncher1 said:


> If you want to continue talking then PM me. This isn't the place for this conversation. Id be happy to talk.


I'm seriously not going to sit here and go on about this cause I honestly don't care enough.


----------



## Master Chief

If you want to talk a little biology on what you're saying about the soil, sure PM me. I tell TNdeer members that there a bunch of whiney babies all of the time, but the poor soil in TN is a big factor in why we do not grow many B&C deer. I agree it is useless to whine about.


----------



## floridacrackr

Master Chief said:


> If you want to talk a little biology on what you're saying about the soil, sure PM me. I tell TNdeer members that there a bunch of whiney babies all of the time, *but the poor soil in TN is a big factor in why we do not grow many B&C deer.* I agree it is useless to whine about.


I'm not aure what part of the state you are in but I know where there is some good soil in TN. It's been farmed for years...beans, turnips, pumpkins, etc...oh and big deer!


----------



## PY Bucks

floridacrackr said:


> I'm not aure what part of the state you are in but I know where there is some good soil in TN. It's been farmed for years...beans, turnips, pumpkins, etc...oh and big deer!


:doh:
Now we have TG.


----------



## tsilvers

Ok.. Enough outta u two bickering school girls... go argue about ur TN SOIL somewhere else... not the thread for it....

Let's get back on track.... BH... When u checking ur cam?


----------



## floridacrackr

tsilvers said:


> Ok.. Enough outta u two bickering school girls... go argue about ur TN SOIL somewhere else... not the thread for it....
> 
> Let's get back on track.... BH... When u checking ur cam?


----------



## pinski79

Master Chief said:


> Who is b-g-k? Lol sorry if that is a dumb question???


how dare you


----------



## archer0545

Somebody catch me up on what's happened. Followed this closely through the end of the season last year and it seemed nobody ever harvested this animal. Some cliffs notes would be great. Anyone find the sheds? Any sign of him this year?


----------



## Master Chief

floridacrackr said:


> I'm not aure what part of the state you are in but I know where there is some good soil in TN. It's been farmed for years...beans, turnips, pumpkins, etc...oh and big deer!


I have trail cam pictures of multiple deer over 140" just in the past two years (several from the last four). I know our deer are better than what is perceived by most. That deer you posted is nice anywhere, but it is pretty special for TN. If people don't realize that our mature bucks don't become as large as deer in states with higher soil qualities, they have not hunted in the state very much. Some say that killing too many bucks is the reason for that, but that is ridiculous. How many bucks killed has no effect on how big our deer become in their maturity. Sure there will be a few more if we lower the limits, but realistically we will only see more 5.5 year old 120's. If you want to see TN become a B&C state, you are going to have to do something to make the soil better.

These are the common sense facts that hurt too many feelings of elitist bow hunters that want TN to be a trophy state. It just ain't gonna happen no matter what buck limit or season dates we pick. There are a few areas such as Lincoln and Davidson county that produce some very large bucks frequently, but even those very rarely see a booner. I think there may be two or three booners that have ever been killed in my home county.


----------



## tsilvers

Master Chief said:


> I have trail cam pictures of multiple deer over 140" just in the past two years (several from the last four). I know our deer are better than what is perceived by most. That deer you posted is nice anywhere, but it is pretty special for TN. If people don't realize that our mature bucks don't become as large as deer in states with higher soil qualities, they have not hunted in the state very much. Some say that killing too many bucks is the reason for that, but that is ridiculous. How many bucks killed has no effect on how big our deer become in their maturity. Sure there will be a few more if we lower the limits, but realistically we will only see more 5.5 year old 120's. If you want to see TN become a B&C state, you are going to have to do something to make the soil better.
> 
> These are the common sense facts that hurt too many feelings of elitist bow hunters that want TN to be a trophy state. It just ain't gonna happen no matter what buck limit or season dates we pick. There are a few areas such as Lincoln and Davidson county that produce some very large bucks frequently, but even those very rarely see a booner. I think there may be two or three booners that have ever been killed in my home county.


Ok.. I'll try again... and how is ur TN DIRT linked to the "OG".... 

High jack something else or start a new thread perhaps....


----------



## Ubet28

Midwest produces the biggest bucks hands down. If Illinois wasn't so hot. Me being resident would be able to hunt anywhere.. But no ever jack ass outfitter from all over the country wants to pay stupid amounts of money for leases and taking up all the hunting ground. Thankfully I do some people who feel the same way as I do if you live in another state you SOL hint your state or move to a state with bigger deer. I hope and pray that I will see in my life time non resident tags go by by.. It's pretty sad in the 90s I could find places to hunt several farms. Now it's a freaking auction with people who are in it for the game and fortune.. Get a freaking life.


----------



## DaneHunter

Well I guess I'm not gonna pick up a copy of BGI, the only close store that carries them went out of business.


----------



## Treehugger98

140" deer is special anywhere, I don't care where you hunt


----------



## henro

Ubet28 said:


> Midwest produces the biggest bucks hands down. If Illinois wasn't so hot. Me being resident would be able to hunt anywhere.. But no ever jack ass outfitter from all over the country wants to pay stupid amounts of money for leases and taking up all the hunting ground. Thankfully I do some people who feel the same way as I do if you live in another state you SOL hint your state or move to a state with bigger deer. I hope and pray that I will see in my life time non resident tags go by by.. It's pretty sad in the 90s I could find places to hunt several farms. Now it's a freaking auction with people who are in it for the game and fortune.. Get a freaking life.


Lol that's a joke!


----------



## Fortyneck

DaneHunter said:


> The final piece to the puzzle!!


JL=Keyser Söze


----------



## canadabowhunter

*Holy cripes!*

That thing is absolutely a world record contender. Thankful to have witnessed this deer in my time! Thanks


----------



## blinginpse

There is another deer around gonna give ol Mel Johnson a run for his money this year if he hits the dirt.


----------



## BP1992

Treehugger98 said:


> 140" deer is special anywhere, I don't care where you hunt


Not where I hunt


----------



## floridacrackr

Chasenwhitetail said:


> All I can say guys Family farm odds not in my favor.. Not goin to stop me from trying. *Ohio booners thank you again keep in touch*





ohiobooners said:


> You're more than welcome. Hit me up anytime and I'll do what I can to help


After going back and starting at the beginning of this thread this appears to be the first direct interaction between Chasin and OB. I sure would like to know what exactly was discussed and what OB had to offer that Chasin thanked him for? If OB was never really on this deer or never even seen him then how was he able to offer anything of any value so early on that Chasin actually believed him? My skepticism on this deer goes way farther than OB and his web of lies. The question i asked myself is what would my opinion be if OB was never in the equation? Well, my answer is still the same...the whole thing just seems weird! Why would anyone in their right mind publish this deer's existence before it was dead? The logical idea of course is because its behind a fence and safe until the time is right but one can only assume. I know its been said before but this whole thing just seems a little off with or without OB!


----------



## floridacrackr

BP1992 said:


> Not where I hunt


that's awesome...


----------



## BigDeer

bp1992 said:


> not where i hunt



x2!


----------



## DaneHunter

BigDeer said:


> x2!


X3... And I'm from Ohio!


----------



## Ubet28

henro said:


> Lol that's a joke!


----------



## henro




----------



## LewEdensJr

If 140" isn't big in every state then you guys are elitist. Higher than taxes and watch too much drury bros tv. Tv has ruined hunting.


----------



## BigDeer

LewEdensJr said:


> If 140" isn't big in every state then you guys are elitist. Higher than taxes and watch too much drury bros tv. Tv has ruined hunting.


Who said every state?


----------



## Treehugger98

Think what you want on a 140" deer. You need your own tv show boys. Hunted several states with big deer. Public with bow in hand, 140" is a trophy and private also. There are a few that have a great place to hunt where it is possible to walk these deer. But for the ones that's not in the top one percent including myself I would gladly arrow a 140" deer every year. So you can laugh all you want reality is reality boys!


----------



## BigDeer

Treehugger98 said:


> Think what you want on a 140" deer. You need your own tv show boys. Hunted several states with big deer. Public with bow in hand, 140" is a trophy and private also. There are a few that have a great place to hunt where it is possible to walk these deer. But for the ones that's not in the top one percent including myself I would gladly arrow a 140" deer every year. So you can laugh all you want reality is reality boys!


So what is a 130" to you, or even a 120"? Average? Not so special, not so big like a 140? All opinionated. If someone disagrees though, then it's blah blah blah about hunting shows and 'reality'. To you a 140 is special or big, at your hunting location or anywhere right? If so that's great and I hope you kill that special buck each year. The locations I hunt, I'll pass 140s because I know there are bigger deer. That is reality.


----------



## BuckTeeth

So how about someone posting those velvet pics from the mag???


----------



## DaneHunter

I was being facetious, it just didn't come across that way... I have maybe one 140 inch deer on my property.


----------



## floridacrackr

who cares about how many inches of bone on are on a deer's head? Honestly, i would prefer a 5+ year old deer that only scored 120" than a 3 yr old 140". My deer don't break 100" so i don't have a choice but when you kill an old mature deer that you have watched and patterned it brings just as much fulfillment and the same memories as killing one with a big rack. I killed a buck last year here in South Florida that scored less than 100"s but both my taxidermist and a state biologist aged him at 6+ yrs old! That is unheard of in this part of the country. He is not the biggest on my wall but he is the one that i take the most pride in for sure!

Now...lets get back to the OG!


----------



## LewEdensJr

Big deer how many deer have you taken over 140"?


----------



## BigDeer

LewEdensJr said:


> Big deer how many deer have you taken over 140"?


5

But that wasn't my point, shoot what you like and be happy with it. Around my area 15 years ago a 140 raised eyebrows and was talked about. Now it's still a good deer, but there are bigger deer in the area. I wasn't slamming anyone, i was just agreeing with the 'X2' comment for my area. If I didn't have a 140 (or a couple) I'd be tickled pink with one all day long even if I knew there were bigger in the area. And I totally agree with the mature deer comment from Floridacrakr. If you shoot a deer you're (anyone reading this) happy with I'd be the first to hand you a beer or mix you a drink if I could.


----------



## LewEdensJr

Fair enough.


----------



## Bow-Hunter_1989

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=730025490403758

Came across this video on Facebook. It was filmed on a game ranch called world class whitetails of Ohio. This buck looks a lot like OG most def not the same deer but very similar characteristics.


----------



## DaneHunter

Bow-Hunter_1989 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=730025490403758
> 
> Came across this video on Facebook. It was filmed on a game ranch called world class whitetails of Ohio. This buck looks a lot like OG most def not the same deer but very similar characteristics.


According to bucket head all big deer in Ohio are related. High fence or not. Lol


----------



## floridacrackr

It's time for this king to be dethroned!
http://youtu.be/qcqn1-4xvro


----------



## klumbo

Why hasn't anybody posted the pics from the magazine yet? Are we not aloud to post or is everybody just holding out on us lol


----------



## nomansland

Bow-Hunter_1989 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=730025490403758
> 
> Came across this video on Facebook. It was filmed on a game ranch called world class whitetails of Ohio. This buck looks a lot like OG most def not the same deer but very similar characteristics.


What characteristics besides it was huge could you possibly have got from that little video?


----------



## Bow-Hunter_1989

nomansland said:


> What characteristics besides it was huge could you possibly have got from that little video?


By pausing it and paying attention to it lol. The stickers coming off the G2's and G3's are very similar. The width the overall shape similar in more ways than one


----------



## nomansland

Bow-Hunter_1989 said:


> By pausing it and paying attention to it lol. The stickers coming off the G2's and G3's are very similar.


Lol ok. It was a monster no doubt about that.


----------



## BP1992

klumbo said:


> Why hasn't anybody posted the pics from the magazine yet? Are we not aloud to post or is everybody just holding out on us lol


Maybe it's not really in the magazine.


----------



## floridacrackr

There is a store by my house that is suppose to sell it so i guess i may have to check it out. Won't be until Sunday or Monday...heading out to deer camp this afternoon to see how many booner mosquitoes i can kill!


----------



## BP1992

LewEdensJr said:


> If 140" isn't big in every state then you guys are elitist. Higher than taxes and watch too much drury bros tv. Tv has ruined hunting.


I guess I'm an elitist then. To me a 140 is decent, certainly not big.


----------



## Slick16

my local store doesn't have the new issue yet


----------



## Master Chief

BP1992 said:


> I guess I'm an elitist then. To me a 140 is decent, certainly not big.


Where are you hunting? I ask because surely it is not GA. 140" is big anywhere. If I kill a 140 here in TN and take it to Saskatchewan, does it get smaller? No, it does not. What you guys are looking for is how a 140" deer relates to the average antler score for mature bucks in a given area. Big is subjective. If a 140 is below average in an area, then it is what it is. I'm sure there are places where 140" deer are the average for mature bucks. It is still just as big as a 140 killed in an area where that same buck would have been considered far above average. If it is the same age, it is just as much of an accomplishment too.


----------



## Master Chief

Slick16 said:


> my local store doesn't have the new issue yet


What is the magazine and why is everyone talking about it?


----------



## Slick16

big game illustrated.. supposed to have velvet pics of OG


----------



## DaneHunter

floridacrackr said:


> It's time for this king to be dethroned!
> http://youtu.be/qcqn1-4xvro


Don't see it happening. OG would have to be way bigger than the Hanson buck, especially with am the nasty deductions. The OG is fugly compared to Hansens prefect typical.


----------



## klumbo

BP1992 said:


> Maybe it's not really in the magazine.


Good possibility I guess lmao


----------



## NCDoberman

Buckithead said:


> Can someone explain to me this whole team thing?



The way it works is... if you actually kill OG, you're on Team #10. Just make sure you take a pic of him with the bow in it and send it to me via PM. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Master Chief

Slick16 said:


> big game illustrated.. supposed to have velvet pics of OG


Thanks. Sounds like someone is chasing some paper trying to put those pics in a magazine. I guess it's a pretty smart decision on their part though.


----------



## NCDoberman

BuckTeeth said:


> So how about someone posting those velvet pics from the mag???


^This. 

No one gives a crap about the dirt in TN or if you think a 140" is special or not. We're here for pics of the legend and more wild conspiracy theories. lol


----------



## Fortyneck

Master Chief said:


> What is the magazine and why is everyone talking about it?


Now that the TN soil discussion is over you might as well ask what the thread is about.

Lmfao!

Haaaa! Doberman you beat me to it!


----------



## Master Chief

Fortyneck said:


> Now that the TN soil discussion is over you might as well ask what the thread is about.
> 
> Lmao!


I know what it is about... A big deer posted by some account that is most likely real, but after people fell in love with some great "sir" that was a prophet, third person speaking, big headed, poser they can't trust people. Now it seems to be turning into everyone wanting their share of the attention from the deer whether it be talking about his pics in a magazine or creating some bogus claim to make everyone freak out and waste there time ranting and coming up with silly theories that are worthless.

The soil discussion is over. I could not care less if it continued or not, but it is pretty dumb to bring it back up if you don't want to see anymore about it... isn't it?


----------



## LewEdensJr

It's turned into the young n restless. Full blown soap opera.


----------



## saskguy

Mastet Chief, I have mentioned the deer being in a magazine. 

To have you imply it is for personal attention is ignorant at best. 

Enjoy the thread, you'll not read from me on it again.


----------



## Eddie12

Just checked at Books A Million in Barboursville, WV and no Big Game Illustrated not even the summer edition and next shipment won't be until the first of next week. I don't think it's hit the stores yet.


----------



## BP1992

Master Chief said:


> Where are you hunting? I ask because surely it is not GA. 140" is big anywhere. If I kill a 140 here in TN and take it to Saskatchewan, does it get smaller? No, it does not. What you guys are looking for is how a 140" deer relates to the average antler score for mature bucks in a given area. Big is subjective. If a 140 is below average in an area, then it is what it is. I'm sure there are places where 140" deer are the average for mature bucks. It is still just as big as a 140 killed in an area where that same buck would have been considered far above average. If it is the same age, it is just as much of an accomplishment too.


I'm talking about where I hunt in the Midwest. A deer that size is pretty common up there and I do not consider it "big". I pass them up every year. For GA, yes a 140 is considered big. It depends on where you're at. A 140 is certainly not "big" for EVERYWHERE.


----------



## Buckithead

BP1992 said:


> I'm talking about where I hunt in the Midwest. A deer that size is pretty common up there and I do not consider it "big". I pass them up every year. For GA, yes a 140 is considered big. It depends on where you're at. A 140 is certainly not "big" for EVERYWHERE.


I agree with ya BP1992 140's are common where I hunt in Ohio, most guys pass them up around here because there are a lot bigger deer in the woods and with Ohio only allowing you to take one buck per year a 140 just isn't that appealing.


----------



## Buckithead

I'm curious what are all the teams that everyone is talking about being on?


----------



## NCDoberman

Buckithead said:


> I'm curious what are all the teams that everyone is talking about being on?



http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2273911


----------



## tsilvers

Yes sir I got pics!







Coming soon I been told....

Enough of the 140... dirt chatter already...sheesh


----------



## kiaelite




----------



## bigbucks170

no BGI at the locations their site said carried it in my area...going to hunt this Mag down, as I am curious to see and read more


----------



## fivemartins

BP1992 said:


> I'm talking about where I hunt in the Midwest. A deer that size is pretty common up there and I do not consider it "big". I pass them up every year. For GA, yes a 140 is considered big. It depends on where you're at. A 140 is certainly not "big" for EVERYWHERE.


I can relate. Stopped shooting 140's because they cost the same as a 200 class to mount and I realized I was only getting opportunities at 150 + when I was passing bucks that I would normally shoot back home. My new problem is that I can't get an arrow in any of the great bucks I've had a chance at.


----------



## Fortyneck

tsilvers said:


> Yes sir I got pics!
> 
> Coming soon I been told....
> 
> Enough of the 140... dirt chatter already...sheesh


Bring it!!!


----------



## LewEdensJr

I put my chest waders on everytime I view this thread


----------



## BP1992

tsilvers said:


> Yes sir I got pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming soon I been told....
> 
> Enough of the 140... dirt chatter already...sheesh


Lets see them!


----------



## nomansland

tsilvers said:


> Yes sir I got pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming soon I been told....
> 
> Enough of the 140... dirt chatter already...sheesh


You have the pics but they are on the way? This doesn't compute. Post them already! Lol


----------



## Hidden Danger

NCDoberman said:


> The way it works is... if you actually kill OG, you're on Team #10. Just make sure you take a pic of him with the bow in it and send it to me via PM.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Killing OG still won't help your team crack the top ten. LOL


----------



## DaneHunter

nomansland said:


> You have the pics but they are on the way? This doesn't compute. Post them already! Lol


Nothing else in this saga makes sense, why would you expect this to be any different? Lol


----------



## nomansland

DaneHunter said:


> Nothing else in this saga makes sense, why would you expect this to be any different? Lol


I don't know what I was thinking. Forgive me. Lol


----------



## Master Chief

I don't get why the pics aren't posted from the people with access to them... 

Err wait.. yeah, I do.


----------



## DaneHunter

I'm guessing this is gonna be like that kid that killed the 1500 pound boar. It was farm raised and then released into the "wild" for the kid to hunt. I'd put money OG is the same way.


----------



## tsilvers

DaneHunter said:


> Nothing else in this saga makes sense, why would you expect this to be any different? Lol


Exactly... 

Waiting on my source to check his cam... and yes he shall remain anonymous.... so don't ask...


----------



## Fortyneck

tsilvers said:


> Exactly...
> 
> Waiting on my source to check his cam... and yes he shall remain anonymous.... so don't ask...


So you have pics, but your source hasn't checked yet???


----------



## tsilvers

Come on forty... coming soon.. coming soon.... catch on here... I been told the cam is being checked tomorrow or sunday...


----------



## Fortyneck

tsilvers said:


> Come on forty... coming soon.. coming soon.... catch on here... I been told the cam is being checked tomorrow or sunday...


Sunday, that's when I'm checking my cam... Oh... I mean... :zip: :loco:


----------



## DaneHunter

So first we randomly have bucket out of left field and now we have tsilvers out of right field. So who's batting next?


----------



## LewEdensJr

Where's Waldo?


----------



## tsilvers

DaneHunter said:


> So first we randomly have bucket out of left field and now we have tsilvers out of right field. So who's batting next?


Lol... I've joined BH'S team... change of heart my friend...my boy is checking his cam in the next few days... patience... we all about to see the 2014 OG... I'm certain of it...

Have a little faith bro.. we could use a center fielder...


----------



## DaneHunter

tsilvers said:


> Lol... I've joined BH'S team... change of heart my friend...my boy is checking his cam in the next few days... patience... we all about to see the 2014 OG... I'm certain of it...
> 
> Have a little faith bro.. we could use a center fielder...


I'll join if I get to hand feed OG!


----------



## Fortyneck

DaneHunter said:


> I'll join if I get to hand feed OG!


That's against the rules this year I understand.


----------



## Buckithead

tsilvers said:


> Lol... I've joined BH'S team... change of heart my friend...my boy is checking his cam in the next few days... patience... we all about to see the 2014 OG... I'm certain of it...
> 
> Have a little faith bro.. we could use a center fielder...


I sure hope i get a picture of him, the spot i put the camera on is a heavily used creek crossing. If i dont get OG i should at least have something on there.


----------



## iceman14

Who's on first?


----------



## Jakes

Yes it is and all kinds of bucks like this


----------



## Buckithead

Still waiting to hear from Tiffany about trading my hunting spot for whatever she has to trade "wink wink".


----------



## DaneHunter

Buckithead said:


> Still waiting to hear from Tiffany about trading my hunting spot for whatever she has to trade "wink wink".


Inappropriate.


----------



## dhom

DaneHunter said:


> Inappropriate.


I just checked back in on this thread for the first time in a while, cannot believe where it has gone and and can't make heads or tails out of this. It's like it is written in code and spins off in so many directions. 

Yes, that comment was completely inappropriate.


----------



## nomansland

Buckithead said:


> Still waiting to hear from Tiffany about trading my hunting spot for whatever she has to trade "wink wink".


She used to frequent this site until some tool bag was spreading lies about her on here to look cool.


----------



## zmax hunter

Buckithead said:


> Still waiting to hear from Tiffany about trading my hunting spot for whatever she has to trade "wink wink".


Cant believe you just went there, Are you trying to get this thread removed? or your self banned?


----------



## Fortyneck

zmax hunter said:


> Cant believe you just went there, Are you trying to get this thread removed? or your self banned?


That won't help him now…

He just made hatchetjack's list. :mg:



nomansland said:


> She used to frequent this site until some tool bag was spreading lies about her on here to look cool.


Didn't she come back on and make that tool bag eat his words?


----------



## outback1

This thread belongs in "MUTANTVILLE"


----------



## DaneHunter

outback1 said:


> This thread belongs in "MUTANTVILLE"


If people would cut the stupid crap and stick to info about a giant deer it belongs right here in the bow hunting section. All the other stupid crap, belongs in mutant ville.


----------



## Shaded

zmax hunter said:


> Cant believe you just went there, Are you trying to get this thread removed? or your self banned?


I'm sure he was thinking of a swap hunt in Iowa. Certainly doesn't compare to the comment about the 12 yr old girl.

Anyway, back on topic, Has anyone seen the velvet pics?

Someone who is actually in the area??


----------



## lsu1497

That's a beast!! Good luck, hope you get him.


----------



## Joebert

Been reading since day 1.. Full of malarchy and nonsense, I'll still read it though in hopes of someone credible enough to actually show some legit pictures or concrete proof this deer is free range. I don't care where it is if it's really free range as I have zero desire to hunt it. I would however like to see a respectable bow hunter get a shot at it if it's free range and put all the naysayers to rest, and throw the finger up to mr. Theft and everyone else that has run rampant on here over it. BH seems to be a decent guy from what I've read and seen, and if he's legit and not blowing smoke (which I don't think he is) I'd like to see him drop this deer and post a photo of his son on the deer, there's your bow hunting mag cover shot right there!


----------



## ridgerunner1

I think you guys just have sick minds.. i took it as trading hunts.


----------



## BuckTeeth

Im also checking my trail cams this weekend. The possibility is good that I might also have pics of OG, living only a mere 5 hours from his last known residence. Rumor has it he likes to travel. Giggity giggity.


----------



## bigrobc

zmax hunter said:


> Cant believe you just went there, Are you trying to get this thread removed? or your self banned?


Calm down nancy he was joking. How do yall know what he meant


----------



## lungpuncher1

Fortyneck said:


> That won't help him now…
> 
> He just made hatchetjack's list. :mg:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't she come back on and make that tool bag eat his words?





bigrobc said:


> Calm down nancy he was joking. How do yall know what he meant


All I know is he better clear it up before hatchetjack finds out. That's a list I wouldn't want to be on lol


----------



## Buckithead

Wow no more jokes.


----------



## DaneHunter

Buckithead said:


> Wow no more jokes.


About another man's wife. Good idea.


----------



## Ryjax

lungpuncher1 said:


> All I know is he better clear it up before hatchetjack finds out. That's a list I wouldn't want to be on lol


Who the world is hatchetjack?


----------



## lungpuncher1

Ryjax said:


> Who the world is hatchetjack?


Lee and Tiffany's stalker.


----------



## Ryjax

lungpuncher1 said:


> Lee and Tiffany's stalker.


Oh....well then...
BH tomorrow is the day right?? Didn't you say you are checking your cams Sunday?


----------



## Buckithead

Ryjax said:


> Oh....well then...
> BH tomorrow is the day right?? Didn't you say you are checking your cams Sunday?


Checking it tomorrow!


----------



## tsilvers

Buckithead said:


> Checking it tomorrow!


Don't let me down BH... I all but guaranteed you'll have him... 

Some of u guys here outta NOT take this so seriously...


----------



## zmax hunter

bigrobc said:


> Calm down nancy he was joking. How do yall know what he meant


Jokes like that will get you a vacation.

You are either niave or ignorant, and probably both. Its the 2nd time BH has made the reference for a trade with Tiffany in this thread., This time he saw fit to add the "wink wink"
Perhaps a mod can clean up these few posts and help get this thread back on track.

I would also advise anyone who is thinking about posting photos or the story in BGI to fully understand Copywrite laws


----------



## bigrobc

zmax hunter said:


> Jokes like that will get you a vacation.
> 
> You are either niave or ignorant, and probably both. Its the 2nd time BH has made the reference for a trade with Tiffany in this thread., This time he saw fit to add the "wink wink"
> Perhaps a mod can clean up these few posts and help get this thread back on track.
> 
> I would also advise anyone who is thinking about posting photos or the story in BGI to fully understand Copywrite laws


Alright tough guy. Tiffany's not gonna come on here and thank u like u hope. Calling people names are against the rules also , right ?


----------



## I like Meat

ZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz ................


----------



## SURVIVORMAN66

BigDeer said:


> So what is a 130" to you, or even a 120"? Average? Not so special, not so big like a 140? All opinionated. If someone disagrees though, then it's blah blah blah about hunting shows and 'reality'. To you a 140 is special or big, at your hunting location or anywhere right? If so that's great and I hope you kill that special buck each year. The locations I hunt, I'll pass 140s because I know there are bigger deer. That is reality.


Wish I was hunting with you. Most guys on tv shoot 130-140 deer all the time. I'm glad you can pass a 140, but most people don't hunt that quality of deer


----------



## bigrobc

SURVIVORMAN66 said:


> Wish I was hunting with you. Most guys on tv shoot 130-140 deer all the time. I'm glad you can pass a 140, but most people don't hunt that quality of deer


I second that. Being from Fla I will happily take a 130-140" buck every yr lol


----------



## Buckithead

Im excited about tomorrow, i've got to work 7pm to 7 am tonight then take a nap and hopefully check the camera tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Buckithead

I sincerely apologize to anyone whom i have offended with that Joke, it wasnt meant to offend anyone.


----------



## Buckithead

bigrobc said:


> Alright tough guy. Tiffany's not gonna come on here and thank u like u hope. Calling people names are against the rules also , right ?


What part of Kansas you in bud?


----------



## Buckithead

Oops wrong person! Lol


----------



## Buckithead

Zmax hunter, what part of kansas are you hunting?


----------



## Buckithead

Has anyone actually found a copy of BGI and seen the photos?


----------



## bigbucks170

just bought a issue of BGI but it must be the old one summer edition 2014...hope they get the new one soon


----------



## DaneHunter

Buckithead said:


> Has anyone actually found a copy of BGI and seen the photos?


I have his pictures from last year if you need them for photo shop.


----------



## fivemartins

Buckithead said:


> Zmax hunter, what part of kansas are you hunting?


He doesn't actually hunt, he stays on AT name dropping and policing the forum, lol


----------



## fivemartins

DaneHunter said:


> I have his pictures from last year if you need them for photo shop.


Too funny.


----------



## johncraddock445

AT has seemed rather calm lately... it's seems all the wise guys are busy "contributing" to this thread


----------



## DaneHunter

johncraddock445 said:


> AT has seemed rather calm lately... it's seems all the wise guys are busy "contributing" to this thread


What else are we to do before the season starts?


----------



## Shaded

zmax hunter said:


> Jokes like that will get you a vacation.
> 
> You are either niave or ignorant, and probably both. Its the 2nd time BH has made the reference for a trade with Tiffany in this thread., This time he saw fit to add the "wink wink"
> Perhaps a mod can clean up these few posts and help get this thread back on track.
> 
> I would also advise anyone who is thinking about posting photos or the story in BGI to fully understand Copywrite laws


I guess if your going to call someone ignorant, you should make sure you spell correctly. Just sayin.

And as far as copyright laws go, those pics will be all over the internet the moment they come out. Good Luck to them trying to stop it. Its the time we live in.


----------



## Buckithead

fivemartins said:


> He doesn't actually hunt, he stays on AT name dropping and policing the forum, lol


Usually people that like to pretend to be an authority figure or police situations like that were the same ones getting stuffed in lockers in High School! Lol


----------



## blinginpse

Buckithead said:


> Usually people that like to pretend to be an authority figure or police situations like that were the same ones getting stuffed in lockers in High School! Lol[/
> 
> Maybe u should call mr zmaxhunter and talk with him Over course of few months. Actually get to know him. You may just like the fella and the kinda man he is and respect him for what he deals with daily. I assure u he is no pretend.


----------



## Fortyneck

Buckithead said:


> Usually people that like to pretend to be an authority figure or police situations like that were the same ones getting stuffed in lockers in High School! Lol


I guess the honeymoon is over for BH.


----------



## Buckithead

Im sure your right. I shouldnt draw conclusions about a fella i dont know.


----------



## Buckithead

I guess there is no joking on AT, geesh!


----------



## drop_tine

So everybody that has the magazine are too big of vag's to post the pic?


----------



## Hidden Danger

Buckithead said:


> I guess there is no joking on AT, geesh!


And the use of Logic is frowned upon.


----------



## DaneHunter

Fortyneck said:


> I guess the honeymoon is over for BH.


It was a shot gun wedding from the beginning anyways.


----------



## nomansland

Fortyneck said:


> That won't help him now…
> 
> He just made hatchetjack's list. :mg:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't she come back on and make that tool bag eat his words?


Yes she did. Ol' AbsoluteArchery was stuttering and back tracking like a fool when she showed up and put him in his place. Lol


----------



## DaneHunter

nomansland said:


> Yes she did. Ol' AbsoluteArchery was stuttering and back tracking like a fool when she showed up and put him in his place. Lol


Id like a link to that thread please. Lol


----------



## nomansland

DaneHunter said:


> Id like a link to that thread please. Lol


It was way back. I can't remember what thread it was even on. Funny stuff though. He was such a....well you get the picture.


----------



## Fortyneck

nomansland said:


> Yes she did. Ol' AbsoluteArchery was stuttering and back tracking like a fool when she showed up and put him in his place. Lol


Just like a mudbug, lol!



DaneHunter said:


> Id like a link to that thread please. Lol


Not sure the thread survived, but if I find it, I'll PM you.


----------



## NCDoberman

hidden danger said:


> Killing OG still won't help your team crack the top ten. LOL


Who let you out of the 'smack talk' thread? 

Don't forget, you actually have to kill a deer to help your team. No points for posting on AT. lol.


----------



## nomansland

Fortyneck said:


> Just like a mudbug, lol!
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure the thread survived, but if I find it, I'll PM you.


I've noticed lately he showed back up on here. Maybe he will chime in and fill everyone in. Lol


----------



## switchback270

my issue of BGI is on its way as of yesterday.... u check that cam yet buckithead??


----------



## Fortyneck

nomansland said:


> I've noticed lately he showed back up on here. Maybe he will chime in and fill everyone in. Lol


Yeah, I saw him and his goons belittling archers in the Gen zone not too long ago, can't say I've noticed him around here lately.


----------



## nomansland

Fortyneck said:


> Yeah, I saw him and his goons belittling archers in the Gen zone not too long ago, can't say I've noticed him around here lately.


He has goons now? Who would associate with that guy?!


----------



## nomansland

Fortyneck said:


> Yeah, I saw him and his goons belittling archers in the Gen zone not too long ago, can't say I've noticed him around here lately.


Just went and did some snooping. He is actually telling people to just site in for there broadheads and don't worry that the field tips aren't hitting the same. Lol this guy owns a pro shop?!


----------



## Fortyneck

nomansland said:


> Just went and did some snooping. He is actually telling people to just site in for there broadheads and don't worry that the field tips aren't hitting the same. Lol this guy owns a pro shop?!


Yes, yes, that was the posts I was talking about, that thread was originally started in the Gen zone.


----------



## nomansland

Fortyneck said:


> Yes, yes, that was the posts I was talking about, that thread was originally started in the Gen zone.


Lol know it all that doesn't know it all. Classic.


----------



## DaneHunter

How long of a nap you talking bucket? Can't wait to see those pics


----------



## .BuckHunt.

So is bucket saying he could have pictures of OG? Or just that he is checking his camera.


----------



## DaneHunter

.BuckHunt. said:


> So is bucket saying he could have pictures of OG? Or just that he is checking his camera.


That's what he's saying...


----------



## .BuckHunt.

DaneHunter said:


> That's what he's saying...


This should be interesting


----------



## Billie

hidden danger said:


> Killing OG still won't help your team crack the top ten. LOL


Thems fightin words!!!


----------



## DaneHunter

Come on man. It's 2:18. Where's these pictures?


----------



## ClintC14

Im just here for the pictures lol


----------



## M4J0R T0M

Nap time's over BH. Show us the OG!


----------



## dhom

M4J0R T0M said:


> Nap time's over BH. Show us the OG!


He is probably sitting at home with his laptop and a box of Twinkies giggling his but off at you guys drooling in anticipation.


----------



## DaneHunter

dhom said:


> He is probably sitting at home with his laptop and a box of Twinkies giggling his but off at you guys drooling in anticipation.


Is that a comment about his weight? Uncalled for!


----------



## dhom

DaneHunter said:


> Is that a comment about his weight? Uncalled for!


Nothing to do with his weight so don't read into it. By your comment you must feel he is overweight or something. 

The Twinkie comment is just a simple comment I make to my kids. I joke around with them they are not allowed to sit home watching the Three Stooges and eating Twinkies.


----------



## DaneHunter

dhom said:


> Nothing to do with his weight so don't read into it. By your comment you must feel he is overweight or something.
> 
> The Twinkie comment is just a simple comment I make to my kids. I joke around with them they are not allowed to sit home watching the Three Stooges and eating Twinkies.


I was joking. Did you see his pics? He ain't exactly a small guy. Lol


----------



## dhom

I did see his pic. He is far from being T Bone.


----------



## ridgerunner1

DaneHunter said:


> I was joking. Did you see his pics? He ain't exactly a small guy. Lol


Danehunter have you ever made a post helping a fellow archer or anything positive for that matter...man you should be happy this dude has a chance at a buck of a lifetime instead of frowning on everything he says..if he is lying then that's on him and he will be punished for it one day... so hpow did u calling him overweight help anything? we could go on about you being a grease monkey dog lover but no ones said anything about that..would so pipe down man and give the guy a break...


----------



## Red Eye 81

ridgerunner1 said:


> we could go on about you being a grease monkey dog lover but no ones said anything about that..would so pipe down man and give the guy a break...


haha!


----------



## DaneHunter

ridgerunner1 said:


> Danehunter have you ever made a post helping a fellow archer or anything positive for that matter...man you should be happy this dude has a chance at a buck of a lifetime instead of frowning on everything he says..if he is lying then that's on him and he will be punished for it one day... so hpow did u calling him overweight help anything? we could go on about you being a grease monkey dog lover but no ones said anything about that..would so pipe down man and give the guy a break...


Helpful in this thread? No. On ArcheryTalk? Absolutely. I was merely making a jest about the twinky comment. I'm sorry if I offended anyone on team buckethead. 

As for being a dog loving grease money, have at it. I'm proud of who I am and what I do.


----------



## DaneHunter

Oh, and still waiting on pics by the way.


----------



## Fortyneck

DaneHunter said:


> Oh, and still waiting on pics by the way.


...


----------



## blinginpse

ridgerunner1 said:


> Danehunter have you ever made a post helping a fellow archer or anything positive for that matter...man you should be happy this dude has a chance at a buck of a lifetime instead of frowning on everything he says..if he is lying then that's on him and he will be punished for it one day... so hpow did u calling him overweight help anything? we could go on about you being a grease monkey dog lover but no ones said anything about that..would so pipe down man and give the guy a break...


Thank you!!!!!


----------



## Buckithead

Sorry guys didn't check camera today, took the family to Columbus today for some much needed family time. I' going at 7am tomorrow to check all my cameras. I'll be reporting back and hopefully posting pictures tomorrow. Also I checked gander mountain, cabelas and Barnes and noble and couldn't find a single copy of BGI! Starting to wonder if It exists.


----------



## ClintC14

Dang lol been refreshing for 3 hours.


----------



## Buckithead

dhom said:


> He is probably sitting at home with his laptop and a box of Twinkies giggling his but off at you guys drooling in anticipation.


6'6" 350 lbs to be exact, I can take a joke I've got thick skin. But I don't like twinkles more of a Reese cup guy!


----------



## Buckithead

ClintC14 said:


> Dang lol been refreshing for 3 hours.


Sorry man, had to take the wife shopping!


----------



## ClintC14

I hear ya! Gotta keep the em happy


----------



## Rypper1

This thread is still going? Wow. Went through several people claiming to have seen him in the wild and that was proven false. Now bucket is claiming it. I don't know him and if he has a shot at OG, good for him. I just have a hard time believing anything in this post. All I can say is if I might have had him on camera, my wife would have had to go check the camera with me before going shopping. LoL!


----------



## tsilvers

Oh boy... this ain't looking good BH... there's only one other guy in the world that I know of who'd take the ol lady shopping over checking the cams that may.. just may hold a pic of one of the greatest whitetails in recent history... an his name was OB..

Not looking good for u bro... not good at all...


----------



## Buckithead

Rypper1 said:


> This thread is still going? Wow. Went through several people claiming to have seen him in the wild and that was proven false. Now bucket is claiming it. I don't know him and if he has a shot at OG, good for him. I just have a hard time believing anything in this post. All I can say is if I might have had him on camera, my wife would have had to go check the camera with me before going shopping. LoL!


It was pouring the rain here today when I woke up and the wife basically said were going shopping, so being the smart man that I am I went shopping! Lol


----------



## kspseshooter

^^^ what he said^^^


----------



## Rypper1

Buckithead said:


> It was pouring the rain here today when I woke up and the wife basically said were going shopping, so being the smart man that I am I went shopping! Lol


BH, It is easier to get forgiven than permission. Remember that, it will serve you well. :shade:


----------



## kspseshooter

Rypper1 that is


----------



## Buckithead

I work 60-70 hrs a week so when it isn't hunting season I try to spend as much time with my family as I can.


----------



## Buckithead

kspseshooter said:


> Rypper1 that is


What part of Kansas?


----------



## kspseshooter

NE Kansas


----------



## Buckithead

My family owns 2 farms in shawnee co. Always wanted to go out there and hunt but just never have. I've heard it's pretty good hunting out ther.


----------



## Unk Bond

Buckithead said:


> What part of Kansas you in bud?



Hey Buckithead
Hes not in Ross county. He is in Pike county. Set your cameras further south. :wink:


----------



## Buckithead

Farm I'm hunting is half in ross half in pike.


----------



## Buckithead

But my camera is in ross on another farm. Close by.


----------



## DaneHunter

Bucket you should be a lawyer, you have an answer for everything.


----------



## Buckithead

If gloves don't fit you must acquit!!


----------



## kspseshooter

Don't waste your time, the out of staters, EHD, and KDWPT have ruined it.:wink:


----------



## helim83

Flipping speechless.....Other than Holy ***** !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Buckithead

kspseshooter said:


> Don't waste your time, the out of staters, EHD, and KDWPT have ruined it.:wink:


Lol ok, guess I'll have to take your word for it.


----------



## benkharr

I am thinking about changing my location to Ohio and saying I have trail cameras to check lol!


----------



## henro

benkharr said:


> I am thinking about changing my location to Ohio and saying I have trail cameras to check lol!


Could be a lucrative business opportunity. Just ask OB.


----------



## BP1992

helim83 said:


> Flipping speechless.....Other than Holy ***** !!!!!!!!!!!!


Welcome to AT. :set1_rolf2:


----------



## BuckSlayerWells

I checked my cameras in Ohio yesterday. No pics of OG. Just does and small bucks. I was already sick, and then got my butt soaked. Then I found out that my neighbor killed my OG on the last day of muzzleloader this past January. BH did right to stay dry yesterday.


----------



## Fortyneck

BuckSlayerWells said:


> I checked my cameras in Ohio yesterday. No pics of OG. Just does and small bucks. I was already sick, and then got my butt soaked. Then I found out that my neighbor killed my OG on the last day of muzzleloader this past January. BH did right to stay dry yesterday.


BH does know when to "fold em."


----------



## dhom

Fortyneck said:


> BH does know when to "fold em."


Or to string along.


----------



## Buckithead

Checked all my cameras, no OG photos. But I did get a buck photo.


----------



## Buckithead

Camera has only been out for a week so I'm still hopeful.


----------



## Buckithead

One of the photos I got shows a buck in the middle of the creek with a doe but, there is another buck across the creek that looks to be very large . Due to my cameras 50' flash range it's difficult to see just how big he is.


----------



## Buckithead

looks like I may need to move my camera.


----------



## Buckithead

Oops lol


----------



## Buckithead

View attachment 2031820


----------



## Buckithead

Son of a .. Gun! What am I doing wrong here?


----------



## nomansland

Buckithead said:


> View attachment 2031816
> looks like I may need to move my camera.


Or at least flip it over. Lol


----------



## lungpuncher1




----------



## kspseshooter

If you move your camera closer to the feeding trough you will get better pics:grin:


----------



## lungpuncher1




----------



## Buckithead

kspseshooter said:


> If you move your camera closer to the feeding trough you will get better pics:grin:


Dang, why didn't I think of that?


----------



## Buckithead

What do you guys think about that other buck in the background?


----------



## Treehugger98

Can't see good enough to give honest answer


----------



## Buckithead

I should have ponied up and bought the m-880 instead of the a-5. Camera, I guess I'll just have to move it closer.


----------



## BP1992

Buckithead said:


> What do you guys think about that other buck in the background?


About all you can see on that buck is a glowing eyeball.


----------



## Buckithead

BP1992 said:


> About all you can see on that buck is a glowing eyeball.


I agree, but it looks as if you can vaguely make out a rack.


----------



## Buckithead

here is a daytime photo of the area.


----------



## DaneHunter

I definitely think I saw OG in that first picture!


----------



## Buckithead

DaneHunter said:


> I definitely think I saw OG in that first picture!


I wouldnt go that far.


----------



## henro

Buckithead said:


> I wouldnt go that far.


But you've already come so far... Why give up now?


----------



## benkharr

DaneHunter said:


> I definitely think I saw OG in that first picture!


Me too!


----------



## DaneHunter

benkharr said:


> Me too!
> 
> View attachment 2031966


Yes. Much easier to see after you enhanced the photo. Lol


----------



## ridgerunner1

Yeap thata the og


----------



## Rypper1

:icon_1_lol: I think it's about done.


----------



## benkharr

Rypper1 said:


> :icon_1_lol: I think it's about done.


I love your signature


----------



## Buckithead

Hopefully next time I check it I'll get some better photos.


----------



## gcab

still a joke


----------



## NCDoberman

Buckithead said:


> What do you guys think about that other buck in the background?



It's a monster. Rack looks like a tree. Or a bunch of trees... maybe? 


lol.


----------



## I like Meat

My god, these OG/OB/clownboy guys have got a ton of you by the nads and are leading you around.....didnt learn after the first time 'eh....


----------



## H20fwler

Buckithead said:


> I agree with ya BP1992 140's are common where I hunt in Ohio, most guys pass them up around here because there are a lot bigger deer in the woods and with Ohio only allowing you to take one buck per year a 140 just isn't that appealing.




Dumbest post I've read on this thread so far....and that is saying a lot........


----------



## Buckithead

H20fwler said:


> Dumbest post I've read on this thread so far....and that is saying a lot........


What's so dumb about it bud?


----------



## Buckithead

To many jealous jerks on here, I'll not be posting any more pics unless it's OG.


----------



## Fortyneck

If you post the cam picture file instead of a camera phone pic of your computer screen we could probably see better, of course you are using the classic and

time honored technique for showing OG pics


----------



## DaneHunter

Buckithead said:


> To many jealous jerks on here, I'll not be posting any more pics unless it's OG.


The 140 comment was commical because you didn't post anything even worth looking at.


----------



## H20fwler

Buckithead said:


> What's so dumb about it bud?


Mostly maybe the whole passing on bucks in the 140's in your area like "most do" because there are sooo many bigger deer in the area. If your HF hunting...SURE..FR, I'll call BS all day long.

I did notice those 170+ bucks you got on trail cam...nice................well 115 anyway.


----------



## Buckithead

H20fwler said:


> Mostly maybe the whole passing on bucks in the 140's in your area like "most do" because there are sooo many bigger deer in the area. If your HF hunting...SURE..FR, I'll call BS all day long.
> 
> I did notice those 170+ bucks you got on trail cam...nice................well 115 anyway.


I never once said anything about a170" deer, never hunted the farm I have my camera on in my life. Camera has been there a week, I'm moving it to get better photos. And yes most of my friends and guys I know don't shoot 140" bucks unless it's late in the season and their trying to fill their tag. I personally try to hold out for 150", but I've ate a lot of tags too. But I haven't killed a big buck since 2007. Due to my work schedule, and not being able to get in the woods more than a couple weeks a year.


----------



## Buckithead

NCDoberman said:


> It's a monster. Rack looks like a tree. Or a bunch of trees... maybe?
> 
> 
> lol.


Maybe, but didn't see any tree limbs in the daylight photo I posted.


----------



## Buckithead

Fortyneck said:


> If you post the cam picture file instead of a camera phone pic of your computer screen we could probably see better, of course you are using the classic and
> 
> time honored technique for showing OG pics


Home computer is down, got some kind of virus or I would upload my card to it, been using my I-pad,


----------



## DaneHunter

"You want the truth? You can't handle the truth!"


----------



## H20fwler

Buckithead said:


> I never once said anything about a170" deer, never hunted the farm I have my camera on in my life. Camera has been there a week, I'm moving it to get better photos. And yes most of my friends and guys I know don't shoot 140" bucks unless it's late in the season and their trying to fill their tag. I personally try to hold out for 150", but I've ate a lot of tags too. But I haven't killed a big buck since 2007. Due to my work schedule, and not being able to get in the woods more than a couple weeks a year.


OK, just to put this all into perspective;

You pop up on this site a couple weeks ago, have 177 posts 176 of them just on this thread, talk of secret knowledge of OG, have hardly used trail cams, you and your hunting buds snub 140 class bucks because there are so many bigger deer in your area only shooting them as tag fillers end of season, but act about as naive as a beginning hunter, all the while trying to convince of your credibility as a big deer killer? But you work 60 hour weeks have a new kid and not much time to hunt?

It smells of Teft to me, but whatever floats your boat man............rock on.


----------



## Siouxme

H20fwler said:


> Mostly maybe the whole passing on bucks in the 140's in your area like "most do" because there are sooo many bigger deer in the area. If your HF hunting...SURE..FR, I'll call BS all day long.
> 
> I did notice those 170+ bucks you got on trail cam...nice................well 115 anyway.



There were several other guys that made similar comments why not jump their case? Easier to join a group? Quiver sniffing the AT mob?


----------



## DaneHunter

Easy H20fowler, talk bad about bucket head and every one will be on you like white on rice.


----------



## H20fwler

Siouxme said:


> There were several other guys that made similar comments why not jump their case? Easier to join a group? Quiver sniffing the AT mob?


Quiver sniffer! Irony is funny!


----------



## DaneHunter

See they already beat me to it.


----------



## H20fwler

DaneHunter said:


> Easy H20fowler, talk bad about bucket head and every one will be on you like white on rice.


I don't care, this thread is a pure joke, anyone that really takes it serious needs to get a life.


----------



## henro

H20fwler said:


> OK, just to put this all into perspective;
> 
> You pop up on this site a couple weeks ago, have 177 posts 176 of them just on this thread, talk of secret knowledge of OG, have hardly used trail cams, you and your hunting buds snub 140 class bucks because there are so many bigger deer in your area only shooting them as tag fillers end of season, but act about as naive as a beginning hunter, all the while trying to convince of your credibility as a big deer killer? But you work 60 hour weeks have a new kid and not much time to hunt?
> 
> It smells of Teft to me, but whatever floats your boat man............rock on.


Don't forget he supposedly knows someone that had pics of OG every single day last year's hunting season except for 9 days during the rut... L O L


----------



## DaneHunter

H20fwler said:


> I don't care, this thread is a pure joke, anyone that really takes it serious needs to get a life.


I still find it somewhat commical. For a second I thought some info on OG might actually surface but I guess not.


----------



## Siouxme

It's the Internet, what do you expect? If someone had real info and wanted to post, could they? Again, it's the Internet, what can I expect. I wish it were different, but I'm seriously considering going back to Charles Asheimer's moon theories in DDH.


----------



## bigbucks170

those are some awesome trail cam pics...I guess you don`t want to alert deer keeping the trail cam 80 yards away from them is smart. Iam learning more on how
to kill a WR deer from the best...thanks for the tips


----------



## H20fwler

Buckithead said:


> I never once said anything about a170" deer,


I did.
I was being facetious...you see I posted 115 after my remark.


----------



## hooiserarcher

Fortyneck said:


> That won't help him now…
> 
> He just made hatchetjack's list. :mg:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't she come back on and make that tool bag eat his words?


Hatchetjack is Tiffany's #1.....................


----------



## LewEdensJr

What's comical about this thread is how wrapped up some of you are. I come here for a possible pic with hopes someone may kill this free range buck. The problem is you guys have invested your daily activities to checking this thread and getting attached. Relax and prep for the upcoming season we are all waiting for. Bucket head seems honest. Just someone that received info about this buck and this thread. Who cares either way if he is lying or telling the truth.


----------



## DaneHunter

LewEdensJr said:


> What's comical about this thread is how wrapped up some of you are. I come here for a possible pic with hopes someone may kill this free range buck. The problem is you guys have invested your daily activities to checking this thread and getting attached. Relax and prep for the upcoming season we are all waiting for. Bucket head seems honest. Just someone that received info about this buck and this thread. Who cares either way if he is lying or telling the truth.


I love how you keep saying he seems honest when everything that has come out of his mouth has been complete BS.


----------



## Buckithead

H20fwler said:


> OK, just to put this all into perspective;
> 
> You pop up on this site a couple weeks ago, have 177 posts 176 of them just on this thread, talk of secret knowledge of OG, have hardly used trail cams, you and your hunting buds snub 140 class bucks because there are so many bigger deer in your area only shooting them as tag fillers end of season, but act about as naive as a beginning hunter, all the while trying to convince of your credibility as a big deer killer? But you work 60 hour weeks have a new kid and not much time to hunt?
> 
> It smells of Teft to me, but whatever floats your boat man............rock on.


Never said I was a expert deer hunter, just a regular guy that enjoys hunting whitetail, I've been lucky to kill a few big bucks over the years. I've used trail cams for years. Just didn't wanna put an expensive camera on a farm I've never hunted along a heavily traveled road where flash might be visible and camera get stolen. I don't wanna stomp all over the farm in case OG is bedding in there, so I put the camera along a creek so that I could get in there and check it with minimal sent left behind. I guess some day if I take enough notes from you on how to be an A##hole I'd be as big of an expert as you apparently are!


----------



## BP1992

DaneHunter said:


> I love how you keep saying he seems honest when everything that has come out of his mouth has been complete BS.


:thumbs_up


----------



## H20fwler

Buckithead said:


> I guess some day if I take enough notes from you on how to be an A##hole I'd be as big of an expert as you apparently are!


What an ugly thing to say..............................


----------



## floridacrackr

saskguy said:


> Mastet Chief, I have mentioned the deer being in a magazine.
> 
> To have you imply it is for personal attention is ignorant at best.
> 
> *Enjoy the thread, you'll not read from me on it again.*


Still no pics and ya'll have found a way to run off Saskguy! I hope someone can contribute something relevant soon!


----------



## Master Chief

floridacrackr said:


> Still no pics and ya'll have found a way to run off Saskguy! I hope someone can contribute something relevant soon!


What has Saskguy provided other than advertisement for BGI? He apparently is one of the few people who can contribute what we want.. Pics of the deer.. And yet has he? No... It is all a push for their BGI magazine to make money off of the deer's pictures. 



saskguy said:


> Truthfully, I just happen to know some good fellas that run a great hunting magazine. The sheds will be on the cover of the magazine, along with some information on the buck, along with trail cams pics of him in velvet this year.





saskguy said:


> Big Game Illustrated. Best hunting magazine out there.
> That's a plug. lol
> 
> But it's true.





saskguy said:


> I got my copies this a.m.
> He appears more typical this yr.
> There is info from Matt Beard as well as the person who found the sheds. He has this yrs can photos and ones of the buck back to 2012.





saskguy said:


> Details: go to www.biggameillustrated.com or check us out on facebook, you can find much for details there.



I have nothing against Saskguy, but seriously.. What good is any of this other than a way to make money?


----------



## ridgerunner1

He won't post the pics so you will buy his magazine...duh


----------



## floridacrackr

ridgerunner1 said:


> He won't post the pics so you will buy his magazine...duh


Well if that's the case then you can pretty much bet the second someone posts anything from that magazine it will be taken down! Unfortunately, he may have done more harm than good. If he would have just let the issue come out more than likely someone would have seen it and shared it. With the attention this deer has received it would have sold itself and the magazine wouldn't have needed to be peddled on here like the Nation Enquirer!


----------



## cypert2

Are the same guys that fell for OB falling for this?


----------



## KSQ2

DaneHunter said:


> I love how you keep saying he seems honest when everything that has come out of his mouth has been complete BS.


Who cares?


----------



## DaneHunter

KSQ2 said:


> Who cares?


Apparently you considering you posted. Just more butt hurt for team bucket head I guess.


----------



## KSQ2

DaneHunter said:


> Apparently you considering you posted. Just more butt hurt for team bucket head I guess.


Lol


----------



## nomansland

cypert2 said:


> Are the same guys that fell for OB falling for this?


Yes. A lot of followers that need a new leader.


----------



## KSQ2

If there someone who's unfairly criticized on this thread, it's saskguy. I don't have much respect for anyone who'd attack him.


----------



## Master Chief

cypert2 said:


> Are the same guys that fell for OB falling for this?


Yes, because just like OB, he is a charismatic and intelligent person. I don't think Saskguy is a bad guy, but it is clear his intentions are purely for self gain.


----------



## DaneHunter

Master Chief said:


> Yes, because just like OB, he is a charismatic and intelligent person. I don't think Saskguy is a bad guy, but it is clear his intentions are purely for self gain.


He already said he had no investment in the magazine. He was just giving a plug for a magazine he truly believes is a great read.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

DaneHunter said:


> He already said he had no investment in the magazine. He was just giving a plug for a magazine he truly believes is a great read.


Saskguy said he worked for the magazine.


----------



## Master Chief

DaneHunter said:


> He already said he had no investment in the magazine. He was just giving a plug for a magazine he truly believes is a great read.


He is obviously affiliated with the magazine.. Not only is it the focus of his signature, he clearly said it in the quote about Facebook.


----------



## DaneHunter

Kansas Bruisers said:


> Saskguy said he worked for the magazine.





Master Chief said:


> He is obviously affiliated with the magazine.. Not only is it the focus of his signature, he clearly said it in the quote about Facebook.


He writes for them. He doesnt own the company.  If you work for Coca Cola are you going to recommend Pepsi to people?


----------



## Master Chief

DaneHunter said:


> He writes for them. He doesnt own the company. If you work for Coca Cola are you going to recommend Pepsi to people?


Does he write for free?

And even if he does (which I highly doubt).. It is still nothing but advertisement.


----------



## DaneHunter

Master Chief said:


> Does he write for free?


Couldn't tell ya. I just find it hilarious you guys bash on Saskguy and gloat over bucket head. This thread is me f'd up than I even thought it was.


----------



## Master Chief

DaneHunter said:


> Couldn't tell ya. I just find it hilarious you guys bash on Saskguy and gloat over bucket head. This thread is me f'd up than I even thought it was.


I don't know the first thing about the buckethead guy.. Don't care to. He might be the biggest poser of then all.. May kill Og this year.. None of that negates the fact that Saskguy is doing nothing but advertising the magazine that he writes for..


----------



## tsilvers

Master Chief said:


> He is obviously affiliated with the magazine.. Not only is it the focus of his signature, he clearly said it in the quote about Facebook.


Yep.. said he was asked to do some grammar editing... or something along those lines being he is a teacher... don't think he ever denied this... what's ur point MC? Why u so butt hurt over this?


----------



## Master Chief

tsilvers said:


> Yep.. said he was asked to do some grammar editing... or something along those lines being he is a teacher... don't think he ever denied this... what's ur point MC? Why u so but to hurt over this?


I'm not. I think it is silly someone was worried about how he decided to quit posting (I did not run him off.. Even PM'd him apologizing) He added nothing more than the buckithead guy everyone so dearly hates. 

Point blank.. Common sense.


----------



## DaneHunter

Master Chief said:


> I'm not. I think it is silly someone was worried about how he decided to quit posting (I did not run him off.. Even PM'd him apologizing) He added nothing more than the buckithead guy everyone so dearly hates.
> 
> Point blank.. Common sense.


But everyone loves bucket head and his giant deer. That little forky on his camera may be a world record one day.


----------



## cypert2

nomansland said:


> Yes. A lot of followers that need a new leader.


Man, I sure hope so. OB was the greatest ever on AT.


----------



## tsilvers

Master Chief said:


> I'm not. I think it is silly someone was worried about how he decided to quit posting (I did not run him off.. Even PM'd him apologizing) He added nothing more than the buckithead guy everyone so dearly hates.
> 
> Point blank.. Common sense.


Well u certainly come across as tho u are... and regarding the post suggesting u ran him off... I think it was posted as good natured ribbing.... quit being so sensitive...


----------



## floridacrackr

I will buy all of you a subscription to BGI if you will just drop it and move on! Saskguy may have rubbed some people the wrong way about the magazine but honestly who cares! Lets stay on point here....we need 2014 pics! I dont want velvet pics from 3 or 4 months ago either...I know someone has to have some good summer shots or even more recent!


----------



## KSQ2

Master Chief said:


> I'm not. I think it is silly someone was worried about how he decided to quit posting (I did not run him off.. Even PM'd him apologizing) He added nothing more than the buckithead guy everyone so dearly hates.
> 
> Point blank.. Common sense.


Buckithead has been around for weeks, saskguy has been around forever. That's the difference.


----------



## nomansland

cypert2 said:


> Man, I sure hope so. OB was the greatest ever on AT.


Lol I wish he'd come back and try to explain himself. It would crash AT.


----------



## tsilvers

DaneHunter said:


> But everyone loves bucket head and his giant deer. That little forky on his camera may be a world record one day.


Maybe that "forky" was the "giant" his family member was seeing in the orchard... dunno... just saying...


----------



## Master Chief

tsilvers said:


> Well u certainly come across as tho u are... and regarding the post suggesting u ran him off... I think it was posted as good natured ribbing.... quit being so sensitive...


Sensitive? Ohh booo.. I won't post anymore because soneone decided not to suck up to me.

Yeah.. That is sensitive. You are being sensitive by getting upset about someone calling out some guy you probably don't even know. Great point you made there.


And I agree Floridacracker.. Why don't we just post some pics? Someone has them.. I'm sure their agreements with BGI or other magazines prevents it.. Gotta make the money first.


----------



## tsilvers

Master Chief said:


> Sensitive? Ohh booo.. I won't post anymore because soneone decided not to suck up to me.
> 
> Yeah.. That is sensitive. You are being sensitive by getting upset about someone calling out some guy you probably don't even know. Great point you made there.
> 
> 
> And I agree Floridacracker.. Why don't we just post some pics? Someone has them.. I'm sure their agreements with BGI or other magazines prevents it.. Gotta make the money first.


Yep.. still sensitive and butt hurt... probably something in the bad TN soil.... dunno...just a guess...


----------



## Monsterquest

I'm beginning to thing the magazine deal is bs. Good money making scheme though. There probably is an article and probably some grainy obscure pics (without time stamp I'm sure) claiming to be OG 2014. Mark my words this is what will happen. So those of you who subscribed i would prepare to be disappointed. I stand by my belief that the buck is free range and in ohio but that's about it. I don't trust anyone really who publicly volunteers information about this deer when they have a chance at him. I believe BH hunts in the general area and knows people who know people who have legit knowledge. Really the only person I've ever believed to truly be hunted OG is chasen. He started the whole and probably had no idea what it would turn into and I think it is obvious he has wished up and fallen back into the shadows.


----------



## jewalker7842

Why is this thread still alive?


----------



## Gbbob

You are all children. This is terrible and should be shut down. This reflects poorly on the credibility of AT and the character of many of you.


----------



## lungpuncher1

Gbbob said:


> You are all children. This is terrible and should be shut down. This reflects poorly on the credibility of AT and the character of many of you.


yet you decided to make your first post EVER on this thread? That's interesting.


----------



## gcab

What difference does it make if someone from canada is upset because people think it's a joke trying to sell magazines? The deer is in Ohio, probably just getting it's afternoon feeding and picture taken for someone that had seen him every day except for 9 in the last year. It's not the world record anyways, based on the pictures already shared.


----------



## tsilvers

Gbbob said:


> You are all children. This is terrible and should be shut down. This reflects poorly on the credibility of AT and the character of many of you.


Lol... and who do we have here?


----------



## DaneHunter

tsilvers said:


> Lol... and who do we have here?


$20 says the new guys has seen OG, if not, a friend of a friend of a friend is hunting him.


----------



## bigrobc

I don't believe the magazine has pics of anything. Would've seen em by now don't ya think


----------



## I like Meat

jewalker7842 said:


> why is this thread still alive?


x 10000


----------



## Fortyneck

Gbbob said:


> You are all children. This is terrible and should be shut down. This reflects poorly on the credibility of AT and the character of many of you.


Nice first post. Is your name bob or is that just what you do?


----------



## Cjclemens

Gbbob said:


> You are all children. This is terrible and should be shut down. This reflects poorly on the credibility of AT and the character of many of you.


Look, MichiganMan is back!


----------



## tsilvers

Gbbob said:


> You are all children. This is terrible and should be shut down. This reflects poorly on the credibility of AT and the character of many of you.


Bob... u know we post in fun... no need to come on here and suck it up... 

U got OG pics?


----------



## Shaded

bigrobc said:


> I don't believe the magazine has pics of anything. Would've seen em by now don't ya think


Yeah. I think this too.

I think OG is a real free ranging deer. BH is real but I don't think he knows anything about OG. OB was real but his stories were not. Chasen seems on the level but some of his actions make zero sense. All though he did try to backtrack some after the story went viral.


----------



## ironworker172

I don't live far from where this buck is supposed to live. When the thread first started I got in contact with some guys I know who live in the area who I consider hard core deer hunters. They tell me the buck is for real and sent me some pics of the sheds.But I am enjoying all the speculation and name calling. Sometimes it's hard to bite your tongue, but let's just say season is getting close. The man holding the buck in the harvest photo will have the last laugh. The commercializations of deer hunting and leasing has ruined it for most of us.


----------



## DaneHunter

ironworker172 said:


> I don't live far from where this buck is supposed to live. When the thread first started I got in contact with some guys I know who live in the area who I consider hard core deer hunters. They tell me the buck is for real and sent me some pics of the sheds.But I am enjoying all the speculation and name calling. Sometimes it's hard to bite your tongue, but let's just say season is getting close. The man holding the buck in the harvest photo will have the last laugh. The commercializations of deer hunting and leasing has ruined it for most of us.


Still have that pictures of his sheds? I'd love to see some real life pictures from someone that doesn't have an agenda in this controversy.


----------



## nomansland




----------



## nomansland

jewalker7842 said:


> Why is this thread still alive?


Because....people keep posting. Ahem...yourself.


----------



## nomansland

Gbbob said:


> You are all children. This is terrible and should be shut down. This reflects poorly on the credibility of AT and the character of many of you.


----------



## floridacrackr

Gbbob said:


> You are all children. This is terrible and should be shut down. This reflects poorly on the credibility of AT and the character of many of you.


Sounds like something OB would say if he came back in disguise. Nice 1st post....Chad!


----------



## Treehugger98

http://tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/14/09/03/0b8c0cbca2ece6665086c20f866043eb.jpg[/
Somewhere in southern ohio all I know! [emoji51]


----------



## Treehugger98

Somewhere southern? Anybody have pics


----------



## tsilvers

Treehugger98 said:


> Somewhere southern? Anybody have pics


BH... this one urs?


----------



## Buckithead

tsilvers said:


> BH... this one urs?


Yeah, it took awhile to get them to breed but a few beers later and this was the result. Lol


----------



## nomansland

I am starting to think that BGI doesn't really have recent velvet pics. No way they wouldn't be posted yet.


----------



## benkharr

floridacrackr said:


> Sounds like something OB would say if he came back in disguise. Nice 1st post....Chad!


Nice catch cracker.


----------



## benkharr

Treehugger98 said:


> Somewhere southern? Anybody have pics


Eyes of a turkey and nose of a deer= Unkillable


----------



## floridacrackr

nomansland said:


> I am starting to think that BGI doesn't really have recent velvet pics. No way they wouldn't be posted yet.


Only one person has confirmed they received the fall issue and he went silent! (saskguy) I think everyone else was only able to find the summer issue. I wanna say someone mentioned something about it being shipped this week but i dont feel like going back through all the BS in the last 20 pages to look for anything!


----------



## NCDoberman

Gbbob said:


> You are all children. This is terrible and should be shut down. This reflects poorly on the credibility of AT and the character of many of you.


OB is that you?


----------



## switchback270

floridacrackr said:


> Only one person has confirmed they received the fall issue and he went silent! (saskguy) I think everyone else was only able to find the summer issue. I wanna say someone mentioned something about it being shipped this week but i dont feel like going back through all the BS in the last 20 pages to look for anything!


that was me. still waiting


----------



## nomansland

switchback270 said:


> that was me. still waiting


What are you waiting for?


----------



## switchback270

nomansland said:


> What are you waiting for?


the infamous fall issue of this BGI magazine to arrive.

Edit: i'm the guy who mentioned the magazine issue i ordered was shipped.


----------



## nomansland

switchback270 said:


> the infamous fall issue of this BGI magazine to arrive.
> 
> Edit: i'm the guy who mentioned the magazine issue i ordered was shipped.


Oh ok. Everyone acted like you already had the issue. I was confused why we haven't see the pics yet then! Lok


----------



## Shaded

Thought they had a digital edition??


----------



## Gbbob




----------



## nomansland

Gbbob said:


> View attachment 2033773


This is not new


----------



## Gbbob




----------



## Mattuz93

Gbbob said:


> View attachment 2033777


Hmmm interesting, looks like a typing error in there


----------



## DaneHunter

Does it say who find the sheds?


----------



## itallushrt

He is definitely eincredible. 



Gbbob said:


> View attachment 2033777


----------



## floridacrackr

Somebody needs better cameras! Maybe they can get a Reconyx sponsorship out of it!


----------



## DaneHunter

floridacrackr said:


> Somebody needs better cameras! Maybe they can get a Reconyx sponsorship out of it!


That picture is from ten years ago when OG was still alive, they didn't have good cams then. Lol


----------



## floridacrackr

No kidding! Not that you can't set the date to what you want but it would be nice to see some time and date stamps on any new pics.


----------



## Absolute Archer

Gbbob said:


> View attachment 2033777


This buck does not look like him. That buck looks like a 180 to 190 class deer to me.


----------



## Rypper1

Exactly, OG has been dead. This is all just BS. LoL!

This was in agreement with Dane.


----------



## Fortyneck

Is that the only velvet pic in the spread???


----------



## bj99robinson

WOW! Gbbob comes though in his 3rd post to AT! Hum.......


----------



## WNY Bowhunter

Absolute Archer said:


> This buck does not look like him. That buck looks like a 180 to 190 class deer to me.


Look at how bulby his tines are still...he's got a ton of growing left to do and will be 200+ for sure!!!


----------



## Fortyneck

itallushrt said:


> He is definitely eincredible.


Good thing they got saskguy to help them out with the writing, next time they should get someone that knows how to read too. :behindsof












I kid, I kid...


----------



## DaneHunter

I thought deer got more abnormalities as they got older, not lose ones they had... Could these pics maybe be a few years old?


----------



## Ryjax

bj99robinson said:


> WOW! Gbbob comes though in his 3rd post to AT! Hum.......


I was thinking that too lol


----------



## Cjclemens

Man this thread is cruel. Tugging at heartstrings and toying with the emotions of those who are desperate to believe in the mighty OG. If someone told you they had trail cam photos of santa claus or the easter bunny, would you believe them too?


----------



## DaneHunter

Cjclemens said:


> Man this thread is cruel. Tugging at heartstrings and toying with the emotions of those who are desperate to believe in the mighty OG. If someone told you they had trail cam photos of santa claus or the easter bunny, would you believe them too?


Are these decent pictures of the Easter bunny or blurry?


----------



## gcab

Ha.. still a joke... and still not even close to world record


----------



## KYDEER16

Is that the only picture of him?


----------



## Cjclemens

DaneHunter said:


> Are these decent pictures of the Easter bunny or blurry?


Well, they're slightly out of focus pics and it was kinda foggy...and the camera was an older WGI...but you can totally tell from the ears that its the easter bunny for sure.

Plus, my buddy's cousin didn't know how to download the pics off the camera, so he took a photo of the computer screen with this phone...but its definitely the easter bunny.


----------



## DaneHunter

Cjclemens said:


> Well, they're slightly out of focus pics and it was kinda foggy...and the camera was an older WGI...but you can totally tell from the ears that its the easter bunny for sure.
> 
> Plus, my buddy's cousin didn't know how to download the pics off the camera, so he took a photo of the computer screen with this phone...but its definitely the easter bunny.


Then what's not to believe?


----------



## Fortyneck

DaneHunter said:


> Then what's not to believe?


Aren't you a little old to be believing in leprechauns?


----------



## DaneHunter

Fortyneck said:


> Aren't you a little old to be believing in leprechauns?


Damnit if you guys can believe in bucket head, then I can believe in leprechauns.


----------



## Fortyneck

DaneHunter said:


> Damnit if you guys can believe in bucket head, then I can believe in leprechauns.


Who believes in BH?


----------



## mthcharlestown

Man, I'm over the OG thing....I'd rather find out what happened to OB! He and all his BS was much more interesting.


----------



## DaneHunter

Fortyneck said:


> Who believes in BH?


He had a whole team before he made a fool out of himself with those trail cam pics. I'm sure they are all hiding now though.


----------



## kansasboi

mthcharlestown said:


> Man, I'm over the OG thing....I'd rather find out what happened to OB! He and all his BS was much more interesting.


There is the $$ idea. If BGI would do an OB Tells All interview they would be flying off the press.


----------



## dspell20

WNY Bowhunter said:


> Look at how bulby his tines are still...he's got a ton of growing left to do and will be 200+ for sure!!!


I agree this deer from the magazine has a lot growing to do. You finally get pictures and still aren't happy OG lives on


----------



## bigrobc

DaneHunter said:


> He had a whole team before he made a fool out of himself with those trail cam pics. I'm sure they are all hiding now though.


Did U really think OG would just appear on his first week of cameras out ? Who cares if a couple does and a small buck were in there ? That makes him a fool? Lmao please man. And those new velvet pics are no where near a potential WR OG


----------



## bigrobc

kansasboi said:


> There is the $$ idea. If BGI would do an OB Tells All interview they would be flying off the press.


Heck yea. Everybody would absolutely love the stories ob could come up with lmao


----------



## DaneHunter

bigrobc said:


> Did U really think OG would just appear on his first week of cameras out ? Who cares if a couple does and a small buck were in there ? That makes him a fool? Lmao please man. And those new velvet pics are no where near a potential WR OG


I didn't call him a fool. That would be against ATs rules.  All that talk and he post some crappy pictures of a few doe? How is that not "making a fool of one's self"?


----------



## dspell20

Gbbob said:


> View attachment 2033777


What month do you think this picture is from? I bet early July. Lots of time to grow into a 200+ incher.


----------



## bigrobc

DaneHunter said:


> I didn't call him a fool. That would be against ATs rules.  All that talk and he post some crappy pictures of a few doe? How is that not "making a fool of one's self"?


Ok. He never said "standby for OG pics". He's just hoping to get lucky I guess. Let's just hope someone can provide new pics of OG. Never has there been any since original casen thread


----------



## gcab

What happened to the one friend that has pictures of the buck every day for the whole season except for 9 days. Let's see some of those for different angles and different backgrounds. Or let's see pics this year. A buck that old doesn't make it living in a spot and not getting killed and not continue to live there... Especially when the owner keeps him there


----------



## Rypper1

So someone has pics of OG for every day of an entire year? Wow. And just how would that be possible? Oh yea, because he is in a pen somewhere. Or should I say was in a pen. Now he only exists in the imagination of AT'ers.


----------



## Buckithead

WNY Bowhunter said:


> Look at how bulby his tines are still...he's got a ton of growing left to do and will be 200+ for sure!!!


I agree!


----------



## Buckithead

gcab said:


> What happened to the one friend that has pictures of the buck every day for the whole season except for 9 days. Let's see some of those for different angles and different backgrounds. Or let's see pics this year. A buck that old doesn't make it living in a spot and not getting killed and not continue to live there... Especially when the owner keeps him there


The guy that found the sheds has all the photos of the deer last year except for 9 days.


----------



## Siouxme

DaneHunter said:


> I didn't call him a fool. That would be against ATs rules.  All that talk and he post some crappy pictures of a few doe? How is that not "making a fool of one's self"?


Pot meet kettle... 

You've been asked to post pics of your best, let's see all of them.


----------



## Buckithead

bigrobc said:


> Did U really think OG would just appear on his first week of cameras out ? Who cares if a couple does and a small buck were in there ? That makes him a fool? Lmao please man. And those new velvet pics are no where near a potential WR OG


I think these guys are expecting me to have selfies of me and OG or something, i've still got my camera out and im going to move it a little closer to my corn pile. Maybe i can get some input from some of you more experienced camera guys on where to put my camera.


----------



## DaneHunter

Siouxme said:


> Pot meet kettle...
> 
> You've been asked to post pics of your best, let's see all of them.


You guys on team bucket have your own cheer? Are you guys in the pen with him, while he hunts or just chant from outside the gate?


----------



## Siouxme

DaneHunter said:


> He had a whole team before he made a fool out of himself with those trail cam pics. I'm sure they are all hiding now though.


It's not a team, it's just a few folks who get tired of the funny folks on here. A real thread or an OG thread can't have a real discussion without folks who have to try to one up each other with their funnys.


----------



## nomansland

kansasboi said:


> There is the $$ idea. If BGI would do an OB Tells All interview they would be flying off the press.


I have to agree. I'd buy that issue for sure!


----------



## DaneHunter

Siouxme said:


> It's not a team, it's just a few folks who get tired of the funny folks on here. A real thread or an OG thread can't have a real discussion without folks who have to try to one up each other with their funnys.


This whole thread is a joke. If you take it serious, then you need to get a life.


----------



## Siouxme

DaneHunter said:


> You guys on team bucket have your own cheer? Are you guys in the pen with him, while he hunts or just chant from outside the gate?


What do you average, a post every 10 minutes? Any about archery or will mom not let you shoot your Genesis? 

Let's see your bucks.


----------



## Siouxme

DaneHunter said:


> This whole thread is a joke. If you take it serious, then you need to get a life.


Let's see your bucks


----------



## DaneHunter

Siouxme said:


> Let's see your bucks


Want me to take a picture of my penis also so we can compare sizes? Because that's basically what you are asking. I already told you I don't have any monster deer. I have killed a few damn large squirrels though.


----------



## Siouxme

You show us some of the bucks you have killed and I won't say another word about how pathetic it is for you to argue, fight and "call people out" on deer they are or aren't hunting. I won't laugh at how pathetic every other post on a "joke" thread is made by you and I will ignore your fun and not post about it again.

I just want to validate how great of a hunter you have became in three years.


----------



## DaneHunter

Siouxme said:


> You show us some of the bucks you have killed and I won't say another word about how pathetic it is for you to argue, fight and "call people out" on deer they are or aren't hunting. I won't laugh at how pathetic every other post on a "joke" thread is made by you and I will ignore your fun and not post about it again.
> 
> I just want to validate how great of a hunter you have became in three years.


Feel better now that you got that out of your system? Need a hug?


----------



## Monsterquest

I told everyone this would happen. No time stamp......the pics are actually clearer than I thought though. Definitely OG but could have been from 2 years ago as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Siouxme

DaneHunter said:


> Want me to take a picture of my penis also so we can compare sizes? Because that's basically what you are asking. I already told you I don't have any monster deer. I have killed a few damn large squirrels though.


I believe a buck compared to a man's genitals are often synonymous for each other. . .


----------



## Siouxme

DaneHunter said:


> Feel better now that you got that out of your system? Need a hug?


I'm satisfied. Thanks for playing, I believe you showed everyone what you are about tonight. Have a good evening!

Thanks for posting the new pics gbbob!


----------



## DaneHunter

Bye Siouxme. Sleep tight.


----------



## Eddie12

Danehunter your the man 3,200 posts since July 2013 and probably 3,199 have been on this thread that should say enough...


----------



## DaneHunter

Eddie12 said:


> Danehunter your the man 3,200 posts since July 2013 and probably 3,199 have been on this thread that should say enough...


Nah. There was another OG and OB thread. I clocked way more time on that thread than this one.


----------



## Cjclemens

DaneHunter said:


> Nah. There was another OG and OB thread. I clocked way more time on that thread than this one.


I tried to keep up on that other thread, but I couldn't even come close. You're a typing machine for sure. You must have piano hands.


----------



## Buckithead

DaneHunter said:


> You guys on team bucket have your own cheer? Are you guys in the pen with him, while he hunts or just chant from outside the gate?


If OG was in a pen i'm pretty sure i could easily get a photo of him. Danehunter i have changed your name to Dane D-Bag!! You obviously have no respect for anyone including yourself everything you post makes no since and you trying to discredit guys that have been hunting for 20-30 years. Im pretty sure only thing you qualified to do is be a d-bag!


----------



## DaneHunter

Cjclemens said:


> I tried to keep up on that other thread, but I couldn't even come close. You're a typing machine for sure. You must have piano hands.


I'm on my phone doing nothing a work. :dontknow:


----------



## DaneHunter

Buckithead said:


> If OG was in a pen i'm pretty sure i could easily get a photo of him. Danehunter i have changed your name to Dane D-Bag!! You obviously have no respect for anyone including yourself everything you post makes no since and you trying to discredit guys that have been hunting for 20-30 years. Im pretty sure only thing you qualified to do is be a d-bag!


It's not nice calling people names. I don't discredit anyone, I just call it how I see it, you do a pretty good job of discrediting yourselves. No wonder I have to post so much, apparently this thread has gone from focusing on OB to focusing on myself.


----------



## Siouxme

DaneHunter said:


> It's not nice calling people names. I don't discredit anyone, I just call it how I see it, you do a pretty good job of discrediting yourselves. No wonder I have to post so much, apparently this thread has gone from focusing on OB to focusing on myself.


Good night Chad(OB)...You seem to always figure out how to get the attention on you.


----------



## DaneHunter

Siouxme said:


> Good night Chad(OB)...You seem to always figure out how to get the attention on you.


Thought you were leaving.


----------



## blinginpse

DaneHunter said:


> I didn't call him a fool. That would be against ATs rules.  All that talk and he post some crappy pictures of a few doe? How is that not "making a fool of one's self"?



Danehunter 

Any big buck hunter, and most people will agree here that you can Bet ur last dollar any stone cold buck killer ain't gonna post pics of his big deer anywhere or tell anyone about it. Even his buddies. If he did so, that would be "making a fool of ones self". 

Idk you don't care to know you, but you type(talk) to much. Have u noticed how many people "tagged" this thread and haven't said another word but are from Ohio? Those, if I had to guess are possibly the people u need to be lookin for to maybe have a whereabout on this deer providing he is real and huntable outside of a enclosure. 

But since they haven't posted anything for you to feed from u likely overlooked that. You got a lot to learn, don't care to learn or just don't care! Either of the 3 is fine with me but it "makes a fool of ones self" after so much!


----------



## whitetailbowman

I agree that is definitely OG, and still has lots of growing left to do probably a early to mid July pic. He does look to be more typical now.


----------



## blinginpse

DaneHunter said:


> It's not nice calling people names. I don't discredit anyone, I just call it how I see it, you do a pretty good job of discrediting yourselves. No wonder I have to post so much, apparently this thread has gone from focusing on OB to focusing on myself.


Who would have ever figured danehunters name was in my vehicle


----------



## rmm60985

Buckithead said:


> If OG was in a pen i'm pretty sure i could easily get a photo of him. Danehunter i have changed your name to Dane D-Bag!! You obviously have no respect for anyone including yourself everything you post makes no since and you trying to discredit guys that have been hunting for 20-30 years. Im pretty sure only thing you qualified to do is be a d-bag!


At least he knows how to put a camera over a corn pile..


----------



## Cjclemens

rmm60985 said:


> At least he knows how to put a camera over a corn pile..


:lol3:


----------



## cgoehl125

Buckithead said:


> I think these guys are expecting me to have selfies of me and OG or something, i've still got my camera out and im going to move it a little closer to my corn pile. Maybe i can get some input from some of you more experienced camera guys on where to put my camera.


If you wanna get pictures of bucks put the camera right over the corn. That's the best way to get lots of bucks and often. So long as it's legal and you don't want to spoil your hunting spot. As for the pictures if you get any I wouldn't share them on here. You've been disrespected and discredited ever since you got on here. Im not saying not to share them. Just share them with your friends not these people (not everyone is so bad here just a few). Good luck this year buckithead I hope you or chasen get him.


----------



## nomansland

I love all these guys claiming this deer doesn't exist or is high fence and it's a joke but are on this thread all day refreshing and posting. This is the kind of thing that makes AT great. Lol


----------



## Cjclemens

nomansland said:


> I love all these guys claiming this deer doesn't exist or is high fence and it's a joke but are on this thread all day refreshing and posting. This is the kind of thing that makes AT great. Lol


Yeah...but we aren't coming back for the deer, cause we know it ain't gonna happen. We're here to see the rest of ya start drooling every time someone comes on here with more bogus info. It's especially entertaining when y'all get your tighty whiteys bunched up when we say the info is bogus.


----------



## floridacrackr

blinginpse said:


> Danehunter
> 
> Any big buck hunter, and most people will agree here that you can Bet ur last dollar any stone cold buck killer ain't gonna post pics of his big deer anywhere or tell anyone about it. Even his buddies. If he did so, that would be "making a fool of ones self".
> 
> Idk you don't care to know you, but you type(talk) to much. Have u noticed how many people "tagged" this thread and haven't said another word but are from Ohio? Those, if I had to guess are possibly the people u need to be lookin for to maybe have a whereabout on this deer providing he is real and huntable outside of a enclosure.
> 
> But since they haven't posted anything for you to feed from u likely overlooked that. You got a lot to learn, don't care to learn or just don't care! Either of the 3 is fine with me but it "makes a fool of ones self" after so much!


Lights out...looks like someone put the puppy dog to bed last night!


----------



## blinginpse

floridacrackr said:


> Lights out...looks like someone put the puppy dog to bed last night!


Good Mornin Florida cracker. How are ya bud? The pup will be back yapping today I'm sure. His profile says he's from Ohio too! So now we could say he's a big buck killer and in here just interrogating for giggles all in while looming for info on the deer. That's what ya cold killers would do right? Or would he be like 1 of them young **** hound pups that that just runs around trippin over his feet peeing on weeds while the real dogs are out after the prize when he oughta be following along learning?


----------



## sway415

Wow... This thread is still the most entertaining thing on AT. Not sure if thats a good thing or not. This thread has turned into a trolls dream. Troll on trolls... it is hilarious.


----------



## saskguy

> Good thing they got saskguy to help them out with the writing, next time they should get someone that knows how to read too.


I said I was done with the post but someone drug me into it. I had nothing to do with the writing of the article, I never said I did. I simply mentioned where I knew it could be found.

I also know that I looked at that very velvet photo in July and the person who showed it to me had gotten it awhile before that so I'd suspect that buck is bigger now than he was about 6 weeks ago when the pic was taken. Beats me, just guessing.


----------



## lungpuncher1

saskguy said:


> I am not the owner of the magazine, simply someone who writes a column for each issue and is involved in the final proofing. (I guess I have that job because I am teacher and some people's writing needs correcting, lots of it.)




........


----------



## DaneHunter

blinginpse said:


> Good Mornin Florida cracker. How are ya bud? The pup will be back yapping today I'm sure. His profile says he's from Ohio too! So now we could say he's a big buck killer and in here just interrogating for giggles all in while looming for info on the deer. That's what ya cold killers would do right? Or would he be like 1 of them young **** hound pups that that just runs around trippin over his feet peeing on weeds while the real dogs are out after the prize when he oughta be following along learning?


Yip Yip Yip. I love how you say I'm so long winded when the only reason you post in this thread is the call me out. I actually was following the story until 25 new guys got on here claiming to know where OG is, or atleast a friend is a friend of a friend does. Yeah, I'm from Ohio. I think I'm the only person from Ohio not hunting OG. Or am I? Can't really tell in this forum . If you are gonna put words into my month I might as well set myself ablaze a go full bore like the other guys. Stay tuned guys! I've had my camera out for a year, maybe I can get a picture of OG, or a picture of Bling the AT cowboy, riding a donkey.


----------



## gcab

haha... whoops


----------



## saskguy

OOOOOO..you sure got me lungpuncher, way to go. An almost successful attempt to bring someone down. That does seem to be the mindset of so many on this site. I am sure some of you are a real pleasure to be around. 

Now read this quote you should have found if you'd have wanted to.



> . I also did no final proofing of this issue as I was simply too busy enjoying my time at the lake fishing and just being a dad to find time to sit down and do that so seeing this yrs pics in the issue when I get it will kind f be like seeing them for the first time. lol


----------



## kiaelite

saskguy said:


> OOOOOO..you sure got me lungpuncher, way to go. An almost successful attempt to bring someone down. That does seem to be the mindset of so many on this site. I am sure some of you are a real pleasure to be around.
> 
> Now read this quote you should have found if you'd have wanted to.


Lungpuncher was one upped and shut down!! Not that I am surprised! Some people just want a reason to not believe in anyone!


----------



## floridacrackr

Buckithead said:


> The guy that found the sheds has all the photos of the deer last year except for 9 days.


It's comments like this that adds fuel to the fire. Have you seen any of these photos or just going by what you have heard? I want to believe you but it's hard through a thread full of :bs: without any pics. (different pics than what have been previously posted)


----------



## blinginpse

DaneHunter said:


> Yip Yip Yip. I love how you say I'm so long winded when the only reason you post in this thread is the call me out. I actually was following the story until 25 new guys got on here claiming to know where OG is, or atleast a friend is a friend of a friend does. Yeah, I'm from Ohio. I think I'm the only person from Ohio not hunting OG. Or am I? Can't really tell in this forum . If you are gonna put words into my month I might as well set myself ablaze a go full bore like the other guys. Stay tuned guys! I've had my camera out for a year, maybe I can get a picture of OG, or a picture of Bling the AT cowboy, riding a donkey.


I've made numerous posts in this thread. Offers to Florida cracker to come hunt with me soon as it all came out too. What have u done besides jawing at everyone? I've not trolled a soul until u lately. You talk to much and others agree!


----------



## z7master167

Havenr commented in a while, so i thought the thread could use this about right now...

YOU ALL NEED TO GET A LIFE!!!


----------



## Cjclemens

Seriously, tho...who's to blame? DaneHunter for being a smarty pants? Or is the the rest of yas that feel the need to "call him out" for being a smarty pants? Apparently y'all haven't realized you're just throwin more logs on the fire for him. If it bothers you that much, quit posting on this thread and he'll eventually run out of stuff to say. If you keep coming back, one gets the idea that you like yappin as much as he does...lol Besides, this thread went to joke status months ago. There ain't no comin back now.


----------



## CarpCommander

I can't remember-do any daytime photos of this deer exist?


----------



## lungpuncher1

kiaelite said:


> Lungpuncher was one upped and shut down!! Not that I am surprised! Some people just want a reason to not believe in anyone!


I never said I did or didn't believe anything. I could honestly care a less about this deer, this thread or anyone hunting him. Just thought it was funny he was talking about his magazine, said he's the proofreader then all the sudden says he's not. I have nothing against saskguy. That's why I just quoted his post, not try to say anything to bring him down. But like I said I honestly don't care about anything that had to do with this thread. It's just entertaining. Sorry saskguy if that offended you, didn't mean to. 

And who are you kia? A random guy cheering from the stands?


----------



## nomansland

Cjclemens said:


> Yeah...but we aren't coming back for the deer, cause we know it ain't gonna happen. We're here to see the rest of ya start drooling every time someone comes on here with more bogus info. It's especially entertaining when y'all get your tighty whiteys bunched up when we say the info is bogus.


Lol ok


----------



## gcab

CarpCommander said:


> I can't remember-do any daytime photos of this deer exist?


Of course they do... a friend of a family member on a different farm has pictures of the buck every single day, except for 9 days, over the last season. For four months, every single day it was photographed. Wasn't able to pattern the buck or get a shot, but has pictures of it every single day. Course when its penned up, easy to do


----------



## saskguy

All of a sudden????????

I posted weeks ago that I never took any time to help proof or edit this issue and that reading the article in the mag would be a first. It was, and it isn't the most interesting thing in the issue for myself.


----------



## kiaelite

lungpuncher1 said:


> I never said I did or didn't believe anything. I could honestly care a less about this deer, this thread or anyone hunting him. Just thought it was funny he was talking about his magazine, said he's the proofreader then all the sudden says he's not. I have nothing against saskguy. That's why I just quoted his post, not try to say anything to bring him down. But like I said I honestly don't care about anything that had to do with this thread. It's just entertaining. Sorry saskguy if that offended you, didn't mean to.
> 
> And who are you kia? A random guy cheering from the stands?


You must work for the media, because in your original quote of saskguy, you failed to tell the whole story, or read all of his quotes regarding the said subject. If you don't do your own diligence and all your homework then don't report! 

It doesn't matter who I am. I am not for or against anyone on this thread or any thread for that matter, I just believe in knowing what you are talking about before you talk! I feel the same way about 99% of all news reporting as well. It is all why America is not the greatest country in the world anymore.


----------



## Absolute Archer

kiaelite said:


> You must work for the media, because in your original quote of saskguy, you failed to tell the whole story, or read all of his quotes regarding the said subject. If you don't do your own diligence and all your homework then don't report!
> 
> It doesn't matter who I am. I am not for or against anyone on this thread or any thread for that matter, I just believe in knowing what you are talking about before you talk! I feel the same way about 99% of all news reporting as well. It is all why America is not the greatest country in the world anymore.


We are and always will be the greatest country in the world. Even with Obama as president. 
Please tell me of one better.


----------



## Rypper1

Absolute Archer said:


> We are and always will be the greatest country in the world. Even with Obama as president.
> Please tell me of one better.


I agree with Absolute Archer. Even in our current sad state, the US is still the best country in the world.


----------



## robampton

Absolute Archer said:


> We are and always will be the greatest country in the world. Even with Obama as president.
> *Please tell me of one bette*r.


Ok I will....Mexico. Mexico must be the greatest country there is. I mean we think America is great, but then Mexicans come here and what flag do they wave? Mexican. So obviously Mexico must be better. Sure wish I lived in Mexico, must be a great place.


----------



## kiaelite

Absolute Archer said:


> We are and always will be the greatest country in the world. Even with Obama as president.
> Please tell me of one better.


Why do you say that? Freedom? Diversity? Opportunity?


----------



## n.sampey

If Mexico is better carry your sorr ass over there .... Don't talk crap about a country that people I know have died for , why u sit at your computer typing away at some forum about how much better it is over there


----------



## BigDeer

robampton said:


> Ok I will....Mexico. Mexico must be the greatest country there is. I mean we think America is great, but then Mexicans come here and what flag do they wave? Mexican. So obviously Mexico must be better. Sure wish I lived in Mexico, must be a great place.


Roger, we have ignition on tangent Mexico in 3. 2. 1...


----------



## lungpuncher1

Lol holy smokes. That escalated quickly. I thought we were talking about a mystical giant typical deer?


----------



## BoHunter0210

I am surprised the mods haven't shut this down with all the bickering going on...when is the Ohio opener so someone can put this to rest?


----------



## DCUP

n.sampey said:


> If Mexico is better carry your sorr ass over there .... Don't talk crap about a country that people I know have died for , why u sit at your computer typing away at some forum about how much better it is over there


Do they understand sarcasm in Mexico? If so, you may want to at least visit there.


----------



## Absolute Archer

robampton said:


> Ok I will....Mexico. Mexico must be the greatest country there is. I mean we think America is great, but then Mexicans come here and what flag do they wave? Mexican. So obviously Mexico must be better. Sure wish I lived in Mexico, must be a great place.


So lets see people from Mexico risk there lives to come here you you think it's better there than go there.


----------



## benkharr

lungpuncher1 said:


> Lol holy smokes. That escalated quickly. I thought we were talking about a mystical giant typical deer?


Stole the words from my mouth. Here is a pic of me saying it.


----------



## robampton

DCUP said:


> Do they understand sarcasm in Mexico? If so, you may want to at least visit there.


Thank you! Good lord, how obvious do I need to make it?


----------



## kiaelite

robampton said:


> Thank you! Good lord, how obvious do I need to make it?



Don't need to stir things more than I already have, but Mexico has free trade agreements with 41 countries, while the USA only has free trade agreements with 20. I am willing to bet that there will be a manufacturing revolution in Mexico if we don't catch up sometime soon.


----------



## lungpuncher1

benkharr said:


> Stole the words from my mouth. Here is a pic of me saying it.
> View attachment 2034458


Lol, this thread is so far gone it's not even funny anymore.


----------



## robampton

n.sampey said:


> If Mexico is better carry your sorr ass over there .... Don't talk crap about a country that people I know have died for , why u sit at your computer typing away at some forum about how much better it is over there


Please tell me that you aren't so dense as to think I meant that.


----------



## robampton

Absolute Archer said:


> So lets see people from Mexico risk there lives to come here you you think it's better there than go there.


You cannot possibly be serious.


----------



## BigDeer

robampton said:


> Please tell me that you aren't so dense as to think I meant that.


That's the tangent I was talking about lol. Some can't read the sarcasm...


----------



## benkharr




----------



## Chasenwhitetail

That was not the trail camera pictures I seen of OG That pic does not do him justice trust me Obviously there's more than one person that has pictures of this buck this year He did loose alitte of his spread from from the pics I seen. But he did knock off the abnormal points besides the outriggers on his G2s Pics I seen was from July to late august.


----------



## Master Chief

Chasenwhitetail said:


> That was not the trail camera pictures I seen of OG That pic does not do him justice trust me Obviously there's more than one person that has pictures of this buck this year He did loose alitte of his spread from from the pics I seen. But he did knock off the abnormal points besides the outriggers on his G2s Pics I seen was from July to late august.


I thought he looked like a much smaller deer in that pic as well. I assume you have no pictures of him this year?


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

Master Chief said:


> I thought he looked like a much smaller deer in that pic as well. I assume you have no pictures of him this year?


None man!!!!!


----------



## Master Chief

Chasenwhitetail said:


> None man!!!!!


You had the deer using your property at the right time of year last year though! Who cares where he is right now.. Summer and fall are often totally different.


----------



## Rypper1

Glad to see you back Chasen. Finally someone that actually has posted pics of OG. Still hope you get a chance at him and make all the disbelievers (including me) see the light.


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

Yea me too got the ok today through work to go home and take 1st two weeks of November off! Pretty stoked to go home for the miny vaca and hang Ina tree


----------



## DaneHunter

Chasenwhitetail said:


> Yea me too got the ok today through work to go home and take 1st two weeks of November off! Pretty stoked to go home for the miny vaca and hang Ina tree


How big is your property Chasen? Is it true OG roams around on a bunch of different small tracks?


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

Ours is about 300 but most are small from what I know of


----------



## DaneHunter

I just keep picturing a Hunter in every tree for a 5 mile radius. Lol


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

Haha I wouldn't doubt it. it's been that way in that country for as long as I can remember


----------



## cgoehl125

CarpCommander said:


> I can't remember-do any daytime photos of this deer exist?


----------



## vincent burrell

Thanks for posting chasin! It takes "marbles" to get back involved in this thread.


----------



## DaneHunter

vincent burrell said:


> Thanks for posting chasin! It takes "marbles" to get back involved in this thread.


Apparently Chasen is the only one involved in this debacle that had enough smarts to keep his mouth shut. Even if his story doesn't completely make sense.


----------



## SURVIVORMAN66

Can you guys point me in the right direction and tree to hunt the OG??? :smileinbox:


----------



## NCDoberman

Buckithead said:


> *I think these guys are expecting me to have selfies of me and OG or something,*


lol. Awesome.



Monsterquest said:


> I told everyone this would happen. No time stamp......the pics are actually clearer than I thought though. Definitely OG but could have been from 2 years ago as far as I'm concerned.


That's the first thing I thought. It's him, but from what year?


----------



## ozzz

Chasenwhitetail said:


> Ours is about 300 but most are small from what I know of


You have a deer like that and you don't know all the properties in his potential home range?


----------



## henro

cgoehl125 said:


> View attachment 2034530


When/who is that picture from?


----------



## ironworker172

henro said:


> When/who is that picture from?


Different buck!


----------



## Fortyneck

henro said:


> When/who is that picture from?





ironworker172 said:


> Different buck!


No, thats OG, that picture has been around.

I just noticed you can make out some sort of milking barn through the trees on that one...


----------



## ridgerunner1

ironworker172 said:


> Different buck!



sure fooled me, that looks like him


----------



## Siouxme

Cjclemens said:


> Seriously, tho...who's to blame? DaneHunter for being a smarty pants? Or is the the rest of yas that feel the need to "call him out" for being a smarty pants? Apparently y'all haven't realized you're just throwin more logs on the fire for him. If it bothers you that much, quit posting on this thread and he'll eventually run out of stuff to say. If you keep coming back, one gets the idea that you like yappin as much as he does...lol Besides, this thread went to joke status months ago. There ain't no comin back now.


I enjoy this thread. I don't post often in it, but it's the first place I check when I get on AT. The OB/OG saga is the best thing that happened to AT and the worst thing in my tenure. The best because it gives guys who hunt 115-140" deer a story to follow on a Boone and Crockett buck. Last story I remember that was similar was the Buffalo County, Winsconsin buck that Field and Stream followed. It lets dedicated hunters know that it's possible for a deer like this to roam outside of an enclosure, Canada or the TV shows on Outdoor Channel. We can also appreciate and follow folks who have a chance at something most of us want. 

Unfortunately, due to OB's role, this deer's story got tarnished. Hunters who have an opportunity to pursue and choose to share information are chastised, harassed and accused. Are all these involved being 100% honest? Are they all really involved? Doubtful. Is it worth getting a thread shut down so that "smarty pants" type can play their games? I don't think so. I mean, most of us enjoyed the thread that brought down OB and the same folks who ended that thread are trying their best to end this one. Why that is, is beyond me. I'm not that miserable or doubtful of fellow hunters without concrete evidence. Even then it does nothing for me to try to catch them in their fantasized web of lies.

Like Saskguy, a man who has always tried to help other hunters, but we get these tough guys with no experience with bowHunting calling him out??? Really? Sit by again and let these "cyber bullies" keep pulling this crap? I wasn't raised that way. The only way to make this type stop and shut up is to make them. If I would have kept pushing him, I probably could have got him banned. He was already to genital humor with little prodding from me. He needs banned. He is not an "Archer helping Archers".


----------



## DaneHunter

:chortle:


----------



## Master Chief

DaneHunter said:


> :chortle:


Yep


----------



## 145nWV

Siouxme said:


> I enjoy this thread. I don't post often in it, but it's the first place I check when I get on AT. The OB/OG saga is the best thing that happened to AT and the worst thing in my tenure. The best because it gives guys who hunt 115-140" deer a story to follow on a Boone and Crockett buck. Last story I remember that was similar was the Buffalo County, Winsconsin buck that Field and Stream followed. It lets dedicated hunters know that it's possible for a deer like this to roam outside of an enclosure, Canada or the TV shows on Outdoor Channel. We can also appreciate and follow folks who have a chance at something most of us want.
> 
> Unfortunately, due to OB's role, this deer's story got tarnished. Hunters who have an opportunity to pursue and choose to share information are chastised, harassed and accused. Are all these involved being 100% honest? Are they all really involved? Doubtful. Is it worth getting a thread shut down so that "smarty pants" type can play their games? I don't think so. I mean, most of us enjoyed the thread that brought down OB and the same folks who ended that thread are trying their best to end this one. Why that is, is beyond me. I'm not that miserable or doubtful of fellow hunters without concrete evidence. Even then it does nothing for me to try to catch them in their fantasized web of lies.
> 
> Like Saskguy, a man who has always tried to help other hunters, but we get these tough guys with no experience with bowHunting calling him out??? Really? Sit by again and let these "cyber bullies" keep pulling this crap? I wasn't raised that way. The only way to make this type stop and shut up is to make them. If I would have kept pushing him, I probably could have got him banned. He was already to genital humor with little prodding from me. He needs banned. He is not an "Archer helping Archers".


Yep


----------



## ironworker172

Fortyneck said:


> No, thats OG, that picture has been around.
> 
> I just noticed you can make out some sort of milking barn through the trees on that one...


Ok.....I just didn't see the kicker on his left g2 on the pics I have. But yes, I guess it would be hard to find a buck that close, I just missed it. Carry on men!


----------



## Fortyneck

ironworker172 said:


> Ok.....I just didn't see the kicker on his left g2 on the pics I have. But yes, I guess it would be hard to find a buck that close, I just missed it. Carry on men!


Hard to see the forest for the tines on that one, lol, I guess chasen says he kept those "outriggers" this year. Can't wait to see some current pics as he should

be hard horned or dripping velvet by now... Right???


----------



## ridgerunner1

Fortyneck said:


> Hard to see the forest for the tines on that one, lol, I guess chasen says he kept those "outriggers" this year. Can't wait to see some current pics as he should
> 
> be hard horned or dripping velvet by now... Right???


shud be gettin close..


----------



## stcks&strngs

Chasenwhitetail said:


> Ours is about 300 but most are small from what I know of


I thought you got pushed out of the farm last fall and "were not welcome" so to speak shortly after the start of this thread. I don't remember all the details, and don't care to go back and look. Just wondering if you are still able to hunt this farm.


----------



## Fortyneck

stcks&strngs said:


> I thought you got pushed out of the farm last fall and "were not welcome" so to speak shortly after the start of this thread. I don't remember all the details, and don't care to go back and look. Just wondering if you are still able to hunt this farm.


Come on man... Once pics hit the net, he got pushed off every farm... he's hunting him on the village green by lamp light... :wink:


----------



## Rypper1

I remember it being said that Chasen was no longer welcome on the farm. I don't remember if he said it or if it just came from OB (I know he said it). But hopefully he can still get in there.


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

I got ran off of it for gun season. Family gun hunts it.


----------



## Fortyneck

Rypper1 said:


> I remember it being said that Chasen was no longer welcome on the farm. I don't remember if he said it or if it just came from OB (I know he said it). But hopefully he can still get in there.


Nice sig, he had to take credit for that too... What a piece of work. :teeth:



Chasenwhitetail said:


> I got ran off of it for gun season. Family gun hunts it.


Is OG hard horned yet?


----------



## tombstone01

Can someone who has followed all 161 pages condense it into about 6 sentences? Thanks


----------



## floridacrackr

tombstone01 said:


> Can someone who has followed all 161 pages condense it into about 6 sentences? Thanks


But it's a 161 pages of good quality reading material!


----------



## dac

tombstone01 said:


> Can someone who has followed all 161 pages condense it into about 6 sentences? Thanks


Just do like me I don't have time to read the book am waiting on the movie to come out.


----------



## DaneHunter

floridacrackr said:


> But it's a 161 pages of good quality reading material!


Except for all that boring stuff about some big deer.


----------



## floridacrackr

DaneHunter said:


> Except for all that boring stuff about some big deer.


What big deer? I thought OG meant OB was the "original gansta" in southern ohio?


----------



## BoHunter0210

floridacrackr said:


> What big deer? I thought OG meant OB was the "original gansta" in southern ohio?


Lol


----------



## DaneHunter

floridacrackr said:


> What big deer? I thought OG meant OB was the "original gansta" in southern ohio?


I work in down town Cincinnati, there ain't no "gangsta" anything about OB. Lol


----------



## buglecrazy

DaneHunter said:


> Want me to take a picture of my penis also so we can compare sizes? .


No Camera has that much magnification


----------



## floridacrackr

Post #1


Gbbob said:


> You are all children. This is terrible and should be shut down. This reflects poorly on the credibility of AT and the character of many of you.


Post #2


Gbbob said:


> View attachment 2033773


Post #3


Gbbob said:


> View attachment 2033777


Can't quite figure this one out....


----------



## Absolute Archer

This tread sucks you in like a really bad movie. I hope some 12 year old kills this deer on opening day.


----------



## sway415

floridacrackr said:


> Post #1
> 
> Post #2
> 
> Post #3
> 
> 
> Can't quite figure this one out....


hmmmmm... interesting


----------



## ridgerunner1

sway415 said:


> hmmmmm... interesting


now you guys are starting to learn who is really hunting this deer...and who all the posers are "loose lips sinks ships"... big deer killers dont talk. thats why they are successful every yr


----------



## floridacrackr

I think there may be more to this dude than he is just hunting OG. He joined AT in October '12 and he only has 3 posts...that just so happen to be in arguably one of the most controversial threads ever???


----------



## Fortyneck

ridgerunner1 said:


> now you guys are starting to learn who is really hunting this deer...and who all the posers are "loose lips sinks ships"... big deer killers dont talk. thats why they are successful every yr


Just as many big deer fall to first time youth hunters, old timers smoking pipes, poachers and cars, I don't know what your point is...Besides, no super-duper-stone-

cold-Steve-Austin-watching-wanabee-"pro"hunting-centerpunching-dreamseason dreaming-Stan Potts quiver sniffing-amish [email protected]@$$'$ have killed this one yet.


----------



## DaneHunter

buglecrazy said:


> No Camera has that much magnification


----------



## KYDEER16

Chasenwhitetail said:


> I got ran off of it for gun season. Family gun hunts it.


:confused3:


----------



## henro

So they actually referred to this deer as OG in the magazine?


----------



## henro

floridacrackr said:


> I think there may be more to this dude than he is just hunting OG. He joined AT in October '12 and he only has 3 posts...that just so happen to be in arguably one of the most controversial threads ever???


----------



## ridgerunner1

Fortyneck said:


> Just as many big deer fall to first time youth hunters, old timers smoking pipes, poachers and cars, I don't know what your point is...Besides, no super-duper-stone-
> 
> cold-Steve-Austin-watching-wanabee-"pro"hunting-centerpunching-dreamseason dreaming-Stan Potts quiver sniffing-amish [email protected]@$$'$ have killed this one yet.


wanna bet?? i dont know how to but make a poll i'll bet ya a pack of rages..more bucks die to people who know they are there and keep their mouth shut that your above statement


----------



## Fortyneck

ridgerunner1 said:


> wanna bet?? i dont know how to but make a poll i'll bet ya a pack of rages..more bucks die to people who know they are there and keep their mouth shut that your above statement


Dude, PM me for my addy, I want to try the all steel 125gr. Hypos, thanks.


----------



## blinginpse

ridgerunner1 said:


> wanna bet?? i dont know how to but make a poll i'll bet ya a pack of rages..more bucks die to people who know they are there and keep their mouth shut that your above statement


Lettem come do it in these mtns. Luck runs out walkin up the hollers to the ridges u gotta pull to get to the top. It ain't flat land pie huntin


----------



## ridgerunner1

blinginpse said:


> Lettem come do it in these mtns. Luck runs out walkin up the hollers to the ridges u gotta pull to get to the top. It ain't flat land pie huntin


They have no idea


----------



## blinginpse

ridgerunner1 said:


> They have no idea


They think so though walkin a "flat" mile


----------



## RobbyE

I don't know if I missed it somewhere, but has anyone disclosed what the OG sheds scored from last year?


----------



## floridacrackr

henro said:


>


i can't see anything?


----------



## Fortyneck

blinginpse said:


> Lettem come do it in these mtns. Luck runs out walkin up the hollers to the ridges u gotta pull to get to the top. It ain't flat land pie huntin


You should come up outta and learn how to follow a train of thought. What does this have to do with the outrageous claim and bet made by your buddy?


----------



## blinginpse

Fortyneck said:


> You should come up outta and learn how to follow a train of thought. What does this have to do with the outrageous claim and bet made by your buddy?


Notice he got what I was talkin about? That's all that mattered to me!


----------



## henro

blinginpse said:


> Lettem come do it in these mtns. Luck runs out walkin up the hollers to the ridges u gotta pull to get to the top. It ain't flat land pie huntin





ridgerunner1 said:


> They have no idea





blinginpse said:


> They think so though walkin a "flat" mile





blinginpse said:


> Notice he got what I was talkin about? That's all that mattered to me!


----------



## blinginpse

henro said:


>


Hahahaha That's right lol


----------



## DaneHunter

RobbyE said:


> I don't know if I missed it somewhere, but has anyone disclosed what the OG sheds scored from last year?


They did somewhere but I can't find the thread. He was like 20 inches under the Hanson buck.


----------



## ridgerunner1

Fortyneck said:


> You should come up outta and learn how to follow a train of thought. What does this have to do with the outrageous claim and bet made by your buddy?



Not outrageous at all... by big were talking above say 160 inches seem fair to you?


----------



## ridgerunner1

DaneHunter said:


> They did somewhere but I can't find the thread. He was like 20 inches under the Hanson buck.


yea it was unders milos


----------



## Fortyneck

blinginpse said:


> Notice he got what I was talkin about? That's all that mattered to me!













henro said:


>


Seriously, probably more like this...


----------



## Buckithead

RobbyE said:


> I don't know if I missed it somewhere, but has anyone disclosed what the OG sheds scored from last year?


Gross 257 non typical, gross 226 typical.


----------



## Siouxme

Buckithead said:


> Gross 257 non typical, gross 226 typical.


I was thinking it was significantly less then Milo's, that's more.


----------



## Siouxme

floridacrackr said:


> Post #1
> 
> Post #2
> 
> Post #3
> 
> Can't quite figure this one out....


Other the post # 1, he seems to be a part of something...


----------



## Master Chief

Siouxme said:


> I was thinking it was significantly less then Milo's, that's more.


Gross 227. Net on the buck was much lower.

In all reality, the Hanson buck is a MUCH more appealing deer as a typical.


----------



## DaneHunter

Buckithead said:


> Gross 257 non typical, gross 226 typical.


Is that this year's score or last year's?


----------



## flathead

DaneHunter said:


> Is that this year's score or last year's?


Its this years. The deer was kind enough to sit down with a score sheet and add it up for us. Ohio Booners double checked the math so its legit. Absolute Monster!!!


----------



## Bow-Hunter_1989

DaneHunter said:


> Is that this year's score or last year's?


next years


----------



## ridgerunner1

DaneHunter said:


> Is that this year's score or last year's?


Woww!!


----------



## Fortyneck

Master Chief said:


> Gross 227. Net on the buck was much lower.
> 
> In all reality, the Hanson buck is a MUCH more appealing deer as a typical.


True, but the Hanson won't make the book as a non-typ. One of the impressive things about OG's last rack is that he was 4" n' 3/8

from being the biggest deer to go both ways.


----------



## DaneHunter

ridgerunner1 said:


> Woww!!


That was a joke...


----------



## Siouxme

Fortyneck said:


> True, but the Hanson won't make the book as a non-typ. One of the impressive things about OG's last rack is that he was 4" n' 3/8
> 
> from being the biggest deer to go both ways.


Anyone that gets a deer close to Milo's better have the DNR, mother and preacher present to verify the kill was legit. Unless I read wrong, Milo wants to hold on to the title. Correct me if I am wrong but didn't he have a big hand in dethroning the King and Rompola buck?


----------



## Fortyneck

Rompola put himself out of contention by refusing to have his rack X-Rayed.


----------



## tsilvers

Fortyneck said:


> Rompola put himself out of contention by refusing to have his rack X-Rayed.


Rompola hand crafted that turd he tried to pass off as a WR contender... allegedly.... imagine if AT was in existence when he pulled that doozy...


----------



## tsilvers

ridgerunner1 said:


> wanna bet?? i dont know how to but make a poll i'll bet ya a pack of rages..more bucks die to people who know they are there and keep their mouth shut that your above statement



Bwwaaahhhh..... u serious dude! Not in my neck of the woods... maybe 10% know what there doing and after... the rest... weekend warriors at best.... Forty spot on... u are way off...

A poll done here wouldn't reflect real world either.... most of us here are that 10%....


----------



## Siouxme

Agreed, Rompola's story never added up. I wanted to believe, but in his shoes, cry World Record but don't get it verified. My point with bringing him up, I believe Hansen went as far as lawyering up to pursue Rompola to verify. Thinking about it though, a WR is probably worth a couple 100 g's...


----------



## Siouxme

tsilvers said:


> Bwwaaahhhh..... u serious dude! Not in my neck of the woods... maybe 10% know what there doing and after... the rest... weekend warriors at best.... Forty spot on... u are way off...
> 
> A poll done here wouldn't reflect real world either.... most of us here are that 10%....


I think all ridgerunner is trying to say is when a guy who kills a big buck yearly sets out after a big buck he typically keeps his mouth shut about that next one .


----------



## ridgerunner1

tsilvers said:


> Bwwaaahhhh..... u serious dude! Not in my neck of the woods... maybe 10% know what there doing and after... the rest... weekend warriors at best.... Forty spot on... u are way off...
> 
> A poll done here wouldn't reflect real world either.... most of us here are that 10%....


thats true too.. but in my neck of the woods i feel fairly confident that more BIG trophy whitetails die to hunters that have knowledge of the buck being there than the slob-hunters or the weekend warriors..


----------



## ridgerunner1

Siouxme said:


> I think all ridgerunner is trying to say is when a guy who kills a big buck yearly sets out after a big buck he typically keeps his mouth shut about that next one .


this guy gets it...


----------



## blinginpse

Hopefully when Hanson gets beat it's by inches like 4" per say so he cannot have any ground what so ever to argue or pursue with a lawyer or anything. He just straight up gets beat and has to suck it up and lose the title. Nothin against him or any other person owning worlds biggest deer. Just seems to
Come across as a jerk to anyone that's even remotely close if what y'all say is true challenging anyone and everyone that comes up with chances of having a shot.


----------



## blinginpse

ridgerunner1 said:


> this guy gets it...


He's not overly far away! Lol


----------



## ridgerunner1

blinginpse said:


> He's not overly far away! Lol


and i dont know him from adam..but i would feel half confident after reading his one post that he's killed some good deer


----------



## tsilvers

ridgerunner1 said:


> thats true too.. but in my neck of the woods i feel fairly confident that more BIG trophy whitetails die to hunters that have knowledge of the buck being there than the slob-hunters or the weekend warriors..


Ahhh I see where ur going with this... not sure what MORE is... but assume the majority or more than 50%.... Regarding big bucks.... So u contend per every 1000 big bucks (big being subjective) that 500 of the hunters who killed them had prior knowledge of there existence? Ok....  if that's how u see it...


----------



## Siouxme

ridgerunner1 said:


> and i dont know him from adam..but i would feel half confident after reading his one post that he's killed some good deer


I'll say this much, the last big buck I hunted exclusively, wasn't personally saw by me until the day I shot under him. I knew he was there and what he looked like without ever seeing him or a picture. My information came from the guys who ridgerunner mentioned.


----------



## Fortyneck

tsilvers said:


> Bwwaaahhhh..... u serious dude! Not in my neck of the woods... maybe 10% know what there doing and after... the rest... weekend warriors at best.... Forty spot on... u are way off...
> 
> A poll done here wouldn't reflect real world either.... most of us here are that 10%....


A realist, how refreshing. :darkbeer:



Siouxme said:


> I think all ridgerunner is trying to say is when a guy who kills a big buck yearly sets out after a big buck he typically keeps his mouth shut about that next one .


Well shoot, if he would have said that, I would've agreed with him.



ridgerunner1 said:


> thats true too.. but in my neck of the woods i feel fairly confident that more BIG trophy whitetails die to hunters that have knowledge of the buck being there than the slob-hunters or the weekend warriors..


Anyone that kills a big deer can make up what ever story they want, but the fact is more big deer die by lucky hunters, kids, opening weekend of gun, car accidents, 

deer drives poachers, especially knowing the fact that during the rut big deer can travel. I've heard it time and time again "I was set up to kill the big deer I've been 

watching for 4 seasons that I didn't even tell my therapist about, then here he comes walking in, a MONSTER I have never seen before, absolutely no history..." I 

mean speaking of Hansen, the guy kills the WR typical on a deer drive almost shoots his meal tickets antler off, and he heard about this deer from several neighbors as 

well as a local bus driver. So if the stone-cold tight lipped super hunters are so good, why don't they have the # 1 spot? 

Not to mention car wrecks and poachers don't have seasons or bag limits.

Like I said Hypos 125gr. regular thread. :darkbeer:


----------



## ridgerunner1

and he heard about this deer from several neighbors as 

well as a local bus driver. So if the stone-cold tight lipped super hunters are so good, why don't they have the # 1 spot? 


but he knew the deer was there or close by right?? exactley


----------



## tsilvers

ridgerunner1 said:


> and he heard about this deer from several neighbors as
> 
> well as a local bus driver. So if the stone-cold tight lipped super hunters are so good, why don't they have the # 1 spot?
> 
> 
> but he knew the deer was there or close by right?? exactley


Ridge.. this ain't worth arguing about.... If u could poll let's say the top 100 scoring free range bucks of all time.... you'd get ur answer....


----------



## ridgerunner1

Siouxme said:


> I'll say this much, the last big buck I hunted exclusively, wasn't personally saw by me until the day I shot under him. I knew he was there and what he looked like without ever seeing him or a picture. My information came from the guys who ridgerunner mentioned.


exactly you knew he was there.. prior knowledge, hearsay, heard it from my brothers wifes cousins aunt whatever, it was still prior knowledge of him... my best buck i ever killed was seen by my old boss crossing the road at 2am in sept and never seen or heard about again and i killed him in Nov.. still yet i had knowledge this deer existed and was in the area


----------



## ridgerunner1

tsilvers said:


> Ridge.. this ain't worth arguing about.... If u could poll let's say the top 100 scoring free range bucks of all time.... you'd get ur answer....


 your right dude, im just anxious to shoot something on oct 4th and have nothing better to do than debate with these guys on archerytalk haha.. sorry for the arguing on this thread it should be all about this deer og for godsake someone wack this thing this fall.. forgive me guys for stooping to some of the others levels on here, im normally not that way..


----------



## tsilvers

ridgerunner1 said:


> your right dude, im just anxious to shoot something on oct 4th and have nothing better to do than debate with these guys on archerytalk haha.. sorry for the arguing on this thread it should be all about this deer og for godsake someone wack this thing this fall.. forgive me guys for stooping to some of the others levels on here, im normally not that way..


It's all good... I hope u whack a monster u have prior knowledge of come the 4th.....  post em up when u do...


----------



## Fortyneck

tsilvers said:


> Ridge.. this ain't worth arguing about.... If u could poll let's say the top 100 scoring free range bucks of all time.... you'd get ur answer....


^^^This^^^



ridgerunner1 said:


> exactly you knew he was there.. prior knowledge, hearsay, heard it from my brothers wifes cousins aunt whatever, it was still prior knowledge of him... my best buck i ever killed was seen by my old boss crossing the road at 2am in sept and never seen or heard about again and i killed him in Nov.. still yet i had knowledge this deer existed and was in the area


And so you would make yourself out to be the mack-daddy-loose-lips-sink-ships-killer-man? Because... your... BOSS told you he seen a big buck 

crossing the road at 2am?!?!? gtfo!

You never saw him before! You are just as lucky as a kid with a pile of corn out on opening day and now your muddbugin out of your bet with this BS?


----------



## Siouxme

I'd like to make the demand right now that if Chasen, Buckethead or a tight lipped AT member kills OG, that member tell the whole story, trail cam pics and all.

Who, truthfully, took the photo of OG from their treestand? I haven't saw the pic for awhile, but ding bat OB blabbed it was his. We know better. It had to have been taken by someone who had already filled their tag. No way a 3.5 year old, free ranging BC gets a free pass by most hunters. Any info out there?


----------



## ridgerunner1

Fortyneck said:


> ^^^This^^^
> 
> 
> 
> And so you would make yourself out to be the mack-daddy-loose-lips-sink-ships-killer-man? Because... your... BOSS told you he seen a big buck
> 
> crossing the road at 2am?!?!? gtfo!
> 
> You never saw him before! You are just as lucky as a kid with a pile of corn out on opening day and now your muddbugin out of your bet with this BS?


you get the point goodjob now your catching on.. goodnight forty


----------



## Cjclemens

I'm willing to bet the number of monster bucks killed and never tagged or reported would make y'all sick. Matter of fact, some hillbilly named Jim-bob is probably cracking open a natty light right this moment and admiring his collection of 170" and up racks hanging on the wall of his trailer...right next to the .243 and spotlight he used to take them out of season and without a valid hunting license.

Maybe that's what happened to OG.


----------



## 145nWV

Siouxme said:


> I'd like to make the demand right now that if Chasen, Buckethead or a tight lipped AT member kills OG, that member tell the whole story, trail cam pics and all.
> 
> Who, truthfully,* took the photo of OG from their treestand? *I haven't saw the pic for awhile, but ding bat OB blabbed it was his. We know better. It had to have been taken by someone who had already filled their tag. No way a 3.5 year old, free ranging BC gets a free pass by most hunters. Any info out there?


That pic wasn't OG


----------



## Hidden Danger

You all do realize that the southern Ohio giant is really a northern Kentucky Monster don't you ? He just has a large core area. True story.


----------



## Fortyneck

ridgerunner1 said:


> you get the point goodjob now your catching on.. goodnight forty


TTFN :rapture:



Cjclemens said:


> I'm willing to bet the number of monster bucks killed and never tagged or reported would make y'all sick. Matter of fact, some hillbilly named Jim-bob is probably cracking open a natty light right this moment and admiring his collection of 170" and up racks hanging on the wall of his trailer...right next to the .243 and spotlight he used to take them out of season and without a valid hunting license.
> 
> Maybe that's what happened to OG.


Thank you.



Siouxme said:


> I'd like to make the demand right now that if Chasen, Buckethead or a tight lipped AT member kills OG, that member tell the whole story, trail cam pics and all.
> 
> Who, truthfully, took the photo of OG from their treestand? I haven't saw the pic for awhile, but ding bat OB blabbed it was his. We know better. It had to have been taken by someone who had already filled their tag. No way a 3.5 year old, free ranging BC gets a free pass by most hunters. Any info out there?


Agreed.



145nWV said:


> That pic wasn't OG


You beat me to it. Weren't those pics stills pulled from video of one of OB's high fence escapades.


----------



## 145nWV

You beat me to it. * Weren't those pics stills pulled from video of one of OB's high fence escapades*.[/QUOTE]

I believe so


----------



## Buckithead

Cjclemens said:


> I'm willing to bet the number of monster bucks killed and never tagged or reported would make y'all sick. Matter of fact, some hillbilly named Jim-bob is probably cracking open a natty light right this moment and admiring his collection of 170" and up racks hanging on the wall of his trailer...right next to the .243 and spotlight he used to take them out of season and without a valid hunting license.
> 
> Maybe that's what happened to OG.


I agree, i've known of quite a few people in my area of So. Ohio that have taken booner size bucks and have never been scored or entered into record books, some people just arent interested in the score of their buck. Im sure there are alot of monster deer that get poached no one ever finds out about. Prolly hanging in some guys barn or house trailer.


----------



## Cjclemens

Buckithead said:


> I agree, i've known of quite a few people in my area of So. Ohio that have taken booner size bucks and have never been scored or entered into record books, some people just arent interested in the score of their buck. Im sure there are alot of monster deer that get poached no one ever finds out about. Prolly hanging in some guys barn or house trailer.


This actually didn't even hit me until not that long ago...maybe a couple years ago I was visiting a friend in the western part of the state. We ended up having a few beers at one of his acquaintances' house. Anyway, this fella had some massive racks on his wall - most of which were just bleached skull caps. I asked why he didn't have any of them taxidermied or euro mounted and he just said it was too expensive, so I left it at that. Later, after we left, my buddy told me they weren't mounted because it was likely few, if any, were tagged. I couldn't begin to imagine the $&@%storm that would ensue if he ever got caught by the DNR, but then I got the feelin that this was something the locals all knew about and nobody cared. This is just my personal opinion, but it doesn't seem like they want any part of the big buck fever that has consumed their neighboring counties. They don't want the land turned into a bunch of overpriced hunting leases, or an annual influx of out-of-towners coming to shoot a monster, and they certainly don't want some specialty broker coming in and buying up land and selling it to rich city folk as recreational hunting property. This guy was probably just getting rid of the hassles of big buck fever, and that collection was just that - his personal collection and he didn't care if anyone ever saw it.


----------



## zmax hunter

Gbbob said:


> You are all children. This is terrible and should be shut down. This reflects poorly on the credibility of AT and the character of many of you.


Which character are you? lol


----------



## H20fwler

Buckithead said:


> The guy that found the sheds has all the photos of the deer last year except for 9 days.


OMG!!!! You said it again! 

So this "guy" has pics of OG every day except nine days but couldn't pattern him enough to put an arrow in him? But could pattern him enough to get pics of him every day except nine? He must run a lot of cameras and really know where to set them up but really suck at hanging his stands.


----------



## floridacrackr

145nWV said:


> You beat me to it. * Weren't those pics stills pulled from video of one of OB's high fence escapades*.


I believe so[/QUOTE]

I have this video. OB first showed it to me when he was down here hunting.


----------



## Buckithead

H20fwler said:


> OMG!!!! You said it again!
> 
> So this "guy" has pics of OG every day except nine days but couldn't pattern him enough to put an arrow in him? But could pattern him enough to get pics of him every day except nine? He must run a lot of cameras and really know where to set them up but really suck at hanging his stands.


The same guy had OG at 24yards but couldn't get a shot due to the brush being to thick. If anyone wanted to place bets on who will take out OG my money is on that guy!


----------



## floridacrackr

Buckithead said:


> The same guy had OG at 24yards but couldn't get a shot due to the brush being to thick. If anyone wanted to place bets on who will take out OG my money is on that guy!


That is a bold statement! Unless its you referring to yourself in the 3rd person this guy doesn't seem to mind telling you and whoever else about his hunting tales. Let me ask you something..would you still have gone out an obtained this new hunting ground you have that is only 3 miles from where OG is supposed to be if you knew nothing about this deer? Your not the only one out there with that information and making the same moves. I would love to be a landowner in Southern Ohio because i bet land prices are at a premium for good hunting ground!


----------



## Fortyneck

I think Chasen's brother had a chance at him too during bow last year, but the shot wasn't right so he held back.


----------



## baz77

If anyone still cares the issue of big game illustrated is in the stores now I just picked a copy up at BAM.


----------



## Joebert

What's BAM


----------



## baz77

Books A Million


----------



## Joebert

It worth picking up? I'd read it cover to cover if it's actually put together well.


----------



## Buckithead

floridacrackr said:


> That is a bold statement! Unless its you referring to yourself in the 3rd person this guy doesn't seem to mind telling you and whoever else about his hunting tales. Let me ask you something..would you still have gone out an obtained this new hunting ground you have that is only 3 miles from where OG is supposed to be if you knew nothing about this deer? Your not the only one out there with that information and making the same moves. I would love to be a landowner in Southern Ohio because i bet land prices are at a premium for good hunting ground!


The landowner is a friend of my wife's family, he approached me about hunting on his property because of all the deer eating apples off the trees in his orchard. He was going to get crop damage permits and just shoot them all year round, but i talked him out of doing that, in hope that i could have a chance at OG, the farm is very close to where some of the trail cam photos were taken, i've talked to chasen and he is hunting on the other end of the ridge from where i have permission, maybe 3-4 miles away. The guy that found the sheds is much closer to where i am going to be hunting. So to answer your question no, i probably wouldn't be hunting in that area if i didn't know about OG and how large of a deer he has become. I've known about him since 2012. But wasn't 100% sure at that time where he was roaming. Plus he was no where near as large in 2012 as he was in 2013 and hopefully 2014. Im investing my self in this deer this year as much as i can 7 days vacation left for the year and sundays and mondays off every week. Season starts Sept. 27th.


----------



## Fortyneck

baz77 said:


> Books A Million


Was it in the fiction section?













Sorry I had to... :chortle:


----------



## Buckithead

Here is a question for some of you deer amateur deer biologist or if there are any real ones on this thread, how old do you think OG is and is posibly going down hill in antler growth?


----------



## Fortyneck

I'm pretty confident with the smattering of pics mainly from one year it would be impossible to tell.


----------



## H20fwler

Buckithead said:


> The same guy had OG at 24yards but couldn't get a shot due to the brush being to thick. If anyone wanted to place bets on who will take out OG my money is on that guy!


IDK? Seems like he can't trim brush or hang stands and needs to stick to taking pics and telling his buds about a huge buck he's chasing. 

I'd place my bet on highest bidder at the game farm or that no-one ever see's it killed and it will be mysteriously "found dead" by some amish who is to shy to talk and no doubt has a relative with a game farm.

I still say what hunter in their right mind would ever disclose any info on a huge buck they were after before they put it in the back of their truck? And a hypothesized world record? I would say 0%... unless it was a Special Olympics event.

When I was after my 160 class buck I didn't even tell my priest........


----------



## Buckithead

Some guys like to brag that they are hunting a buck that big, i guess kinda like he is so confident that he is gonna kill it that he is acting like he already has. Just my take on it. I guess it will take someone putting OG on the ground before some guys will believe that he is FR deer. Well except for a few haters on here im sure they will still say how much did ya have to pay to kill that farm raised deer and try to discredit who ever is lucky enough to get him.


----------



## Buckithead

If killed with a crossbow, could OG possibly be a world record in that category?


----------



## JerseyGTI337

I havent kept up with this thread in the past few months but I thought this ended up being a pen deer or something like that? Anyone care to bring me up to date without reading 100+ pages?


----------



## tsilvers

Buckithead said:


> If killed with a crossbow, could OG possibly be a world record in that category?



Ooohhhh.... don't go there man... don't go there.... lol...


----------



## Buckithead

tsilvers said:


> Ooohhhh.... don't go there man... don't go there.... lol...


Im not a crossbow guy, just wondering what the crossbow record is.


----------



## Master Chief

Buckithead said:


> If killed with a crossbow, could OG possibly be a world record in that category?


PLEASE kill that deer with a crossbow or rifle. Or better yet a spear or bare handed.. That would shut up any elitist bowhunter that thinks he is hot stuff for killing a big buck on a well managed property with a bow.

Yeah, I just went there


----------



## tsilvers

Buckithead said:


> Im not a crossbow guy, just wondering what the crossbow record is.


Remember seeing it few years back... 2010ish.... no idea on score.. it was up there tho... big typical 10 pt.. If I remember right...


----------



## Buckithead

tsilvers said:


> Remember seeing it few years back... 2010ish.... no idea on score.. it was up there tho... big typical 10 pt.. If I remember right...


Yeah, i looked up the world record for non typical crossbow, its like 304 2/8! Lol no chance of besting that.


----------



## tsilvers

Buckithead said:


> Yeah, i looked up the world record for non typical crossbow, its like 304 2/8! Lol no chance of besting that.


Look up Brad Jerman buck... this the one I was thinking of... kilt 2004... not sure why 2010 was stuck in my head...


----------



## Buckithead

I suppose OG if his rack is scored as a typicl this year could be a world record with crossbow, the current record is 201 5/8.


----------



## Buckithead

tsilvers said:


> Look up Brad Jerman buck... this the one I was thinking of... kilt 2004... not sure why 2010 was stuck in my head...


201 5/8 typical


----------



## tsilvers

Buckithead said:


> I suppose OG if his rack is scored as a typicl this year could be a world record with crossbow, the current record is 201 5/8.


Yep... quite possibly... If u need a loaner x-bow BH... just lemme know...


----------



## Buckithead

tsilvers said:


> Yep... quite possibly... If u need a loaner x-bow BH... just lemme know...


Lol, its tempting, but i better stick to my ol switchback.


----------



## gcab

Its not 201, or bigger, typical


----------



## Buckithead

gcab said:


> Its not 201, or bigger, typical


Really? Have you seen photos of him this year that would lead you to believe that?


----------



## gcab

Buckithead said:


> Really? Have you seen photos of him this year that would lead you to believe that?


Sure.. I have pics of him every day for the last 150 days, except for 3 days


----------



## nomansland

Siouxme said:


> Agreed, Rompola's story never added up. I wanted to believe, but in his shoes, cry World Record but don't get it verified. My point with bringing him up, I believe Hansen went as far as lawyering up to pursue Rompola to verify. Thinking about it though, a WR is probably worth a couple 100 g's...


There is no doubt Rompola was lying. He entered all kinds if deer into the record books looking for the recognition then shoots the WR and then clams up? Clearly an absolute fabrication.


----------



## buglecrazy

DaneHunter said:


> View attachment 2035154


Ha!! good one!!!


----------



## bigotisjeff

Holy crap......3 hours later and i finished this whole thread...
Buckithead.....talk to you at work tonight....See if i can get the inside info......LOL


----------



## floridacrackr

bigotisjeff said:


> Holy crap......3 hours later and i finished this whole thread...
> Buckithead.....talk to you at work tonight....See if i can get the inside info......LOL


now go back read the other threads that got locked months ago! just do a search for ohiobooners and you will have reading material for the crapper for days!


----------



## Fortyneck

bigotisjeff said:


> Holy crap......3 hours later and i finished this whole thread...
> Buckithead.....talk to you at work tonight....See if i can get the inside info......LOL


Nice, I think his co-worker just called him FOS...


----------



## Ryjax

Fortyneck said:


> Nice, I think his co-worker just called him FOS...


I couldn't tell if he was calling him FOS, or if this coworker has info on OG...


----------



## Scotty C

nomansland said:


> There is no doubt Rompola was lying. He entered all kinds if deer into the record books looking for the recognition then shoots the WR and then clams up? Clearly an absolute fabrication.


I think that Rompolas buck was the real deal. I know that I am in the minority on this one but I am good friends with someone that knows Rompola. He was convinced that the deer was real. Plus I am pretty sure I read that some credible B&C measurers were involved with handling and measuring the rack. 

I'm not going to get into an argument with someone on here about this just stating my opinion.


----------



## DaneHunter

On AT every one always has a friend of someone but no one ever has any first hand experience.


----------



## tsilvers

Scotty C said:


> I think that Rompolas buck was the real deal. I know that I am in the minority on this one but I am good friends with someone that knows Rompola. He was convinced that the deer was real. Plus I am pretty sure I read that some credible B&C measurers were involved with handling and measuring the rack.
> 
> I'm not going to get into an argument with someone on here about this just stating my opinion.


Lol.. u sure are... deer was fabricated or penned raised just like all the others he entered in the MI books... allegedly....

And funny... ol' mitch was first in line to have every other trophy he got his mitts on to be registered in the books... 

And ur right... not worth debating... cuz nothing to debate...

There been countless guys and a whole lotta $$ thrown Romps way to get the real story... bottom line... ain't ever gonna happen... IMO.... was just another OB.... eerr... Fraud...


----------



## nomansland

Scotty C said:


> I think that Rompolas buck was the real deal. I know that I am in the minority on this one but I am good friends with someone that knows Rompola. He was convinced that the deer was real. Plus I am pretty sure I read that some credible B&C measurers were involved with handling and measuring the rack.
> 
> I'm not going to get into an argument with someone on here about this just stating my opinion.


Your entitled to your own opinion.


----------



## nomansland

tsilvers said:


> Lol.. u sure are... deer was fabricated or penned raised just like all the others he entered in the MI books... allegedly....
> 
> And funny... ol' mitch was first in line to have every other trophy he got his mitts on to be registered in the books...
> 
> And ur right... not worth debating... cuz nothing to debate...
> 
> There been countless guys and a whole lotta $$ thrown Romps way to get the real story... bottom line... ain't ever gonna happen... IMO.... was just another OB.... eerr... Fraud...


Completely agree. It's so obvious the deer is fake it boggles my mind anyone even hints that they believe it.


----------



## tsilvers

Scotty C said:


> I think that Rompolas buck was the real deal. I know that I am in the minority on this one but I am good friends with someone that knows Rompola. He was convinced that the deer was real. Plus I am pretty sure I read that some credible B&C measurers were involved with handling and measuring the rack.
> 
> I'm not going to get into an argument with someone on here about this just stating my opinion.


And one last comment on this... Regarding the "credible measures".... u do know they were all hand picked and trained as scores by mitch... right.... and the skull plate at time of measuring was encased in bondo... lol... not to mention... One of them was caught lying regarding the inspection of the skull plate... If I remember right this particular scorer told deer and deer hunting the plate was in fact encased in some type of material and then turned around some time after and told the BC club it was not... that's credible?... lol... anyway... it's moot nowadays...


----------



## nomansland

tsilvers said:


> And one last comment on this... Regarding the "credible measures".... u do know they were all hand picked and trained as scores by mitch... right.... and the skull plate at time of measuring was encased in bondo... lol... not to mention... One of them was caught lying regarding the inspection of the skull plate... If I remember right this particular scorer told deer and deer hunting the plate was in fact encased in some type of material and then turned around some time after and told the BC club it was not... that's credible?... lol... anyway... it's moot nowadays...


If anyone does a google search on this deer and reads all the facts NO WAY do they come back here believing that it's real. EVERYTHING points to it being fake. Of course except for friends of Rompola's who's also friends of someone. Lol


----------



## tsilvers

Always be a few... I'm sure ol' OB himself has a few Dingle berries hanging on yet....


----------



## nomansland

tsilvers said:


> Always be a few... I'm sure ol' OB himself has a few Dingle berries hanging on yet....


True. Probably some guys in here just wanting to post "my friend knows OB and he totally believes he's a legit big buck killer so I believe him".


----------



## Fortyneck

nomansland said:


> True. Probably some guys in here just wanting to post "my friend knows OB and he totally believes he's a legit big buck killer so I believe him".


----------



## nomansland

Fortyneck said:


> View attachment 2037004


Hahaha that's good


----------



## Buckithead

bigotisjeff said:


> Holy crap......3 hours later and i finished this whole thread...
> Buckithead.....talk to you at work tonight....See if i can get the inside info......LOL


This place has more drama than we do at work if you can believe that.


----------



## J-Carter

BH I think you should keep things like hunting an apple orchard near a ridge 3-4 miles from Chasen more secretive.... All the info tips lumped together could narrow down where OG is tremendously for locals...Yall gonna invite an army of trouble to that area over a deer of this size...I'm hoping the deer is legit and hoping somebody gets it this year. I'm pulling for yall Ohio guys


----------



## benkharr

J-Carter said:


> BH I think you should keep things like hunting an apple orchard near a ridge 3-4 miles from Chasen more secretive.... All the info tips lumped together could narrow down where OG is tremendously for locals...Yall gonna invite an army of trouble to that area over a deer of this size...I'm hoping the deer is legit and hoping somebody gets it this year. I'm pulling for yall Ohio guys


For all we know BH is an outfitter and wants the company.


----------



## Buckithead

benkharr said:


> For all we know BH is an outfitter and wants the company.


Defiantly not an outfitter!


----------



## gcab

benkharr said:


> For all we know BH is an outfitter and wants the company.


Hes not.. hes just someone that knows someone else on a farm that has pics of the free range deer every day for 4 months except for 9 days. course then again, after seeing trail cam photos posted, and seeing the pics so far away, 2 eyes shining in the flash and thinking its a huge buck, guess it makes sense.


----------



## jeff25

Has chasin verified whether BH is truly near OG in terms of location. BH claims to be in Ross county


----------



## nomansland

J-Carter said:


> BH I think you should keep things like hunting an apple orchard near a ridge 3-4 miles from Chasen more secretive.... All the info tips lumped together could narrow down where OG is tremendously for locals...Yall gonna invite an army of trouble to that area over a deer of this size...I'm hoping the deer is legit and hoping somebody gets it this year. I'm pulling for yall Ohio guys


I agree. Some of these guys actually believe they will be the only one with permission to hunt these tracts forever. I don't care how good of friends you are with the property owner you'd be amazed how fast the right amount of money will get you booted off the property.


----------



## Fortyneck

J-Carter said:


> BH I think you should keep things like hunting an apple orchard near a ridge 3-4 miles from Chasen more secretive.... All the info tips lumped together could narrow down where OG is tremendously for locals...Yall gonna invite an army of trouble to that area over a deer of this size...I'm hoping the deer is legit and hoping somebody gets it this year. I'm pulling for yall Ohio guys





nomansland said:


> I agree. Some of these guys actually believe they will be the only one with permission to hunt these tracts forever. I don't care how good of friends you are with the property owner you'd be amazed how fast the right amount of money will get you booted off the property.


I disagree, if he is telling the truth because he wants AT to share in this deers story, or if it's all BS subterfuge, god bless him.

Either way, the ironic words of wisdom in my signature apply.


----------



## Fortyneck




----------



## Scotty C

nomansland said:


> Your entitled to your own opinion.


Yea just an opinion. I know the evidence looks real bad. 
I have read many articles about Rompola. 
I guess we will never know 100%


----------



## SamPotter

The fall issue of BGI was in my mailbox today. I'm a believer of the OG. There are a few winter trail cam photos I've never seen plus a velvet pic.


----------



## DaneHunter

SamPotter said:


> The fall issue of BGI was in my mailbox today. I'm a believer of the OG. There are a few winter trail cam photos I've never seen plus a velvet pic.


Care to drop any of the names of the people involved?


----------



## nomansland

SamPotter said:


> The fall issue of BGI was in my mailbox today. I'm a believer of the OG. There are a few winter trail cam photos I've never seen plus a velvet pic.


Post the pics!


----------



## ironworker172

DaneHunter said:


> On AT every one always has a friend of someone but no one ever has any first hand experience.


Hey.....at least we have friends...lol


----------



## LewEdensJr

DaneHunter said:


> View attachment 2035154


This may be the best post yet.


----------



## ironworker172

SamPotter said:


> The fall issue of BGI was in my mailbox today. I'm a believer of the OG. There are a few winter trail cam photos I've never seen plus a velvet pic.


Me too Sam! But I'm just relying on pics that a friend of a friend sent me. Lol....I can't wait for season to **** some people up!


----------



## Buckithead

ironworker172 said:


> Hey.....at least we have friends...lol


Beat me to it! Lol


----------



## DaneHunter

ironworker172 said:


> Hey.....at least we have friends...lol





Buckithead said:


> Beat me to it! Lol


You guys mean you arent my friends? How ever will I make it though the day?


----------



## DaneHunter

DaneHunter said:


> You guys mean you arent my friends? How ever will I make it though the day?


Oh that was sarcasm by the way, in case you arent bright enough to figure that out.


----------



## bigrobc

Still not a new pic of OG ? Even though it's it a magazine ?


----------



## tsilvers

I got it... don't think there's anything in it ya'll haven't seen.... or maybe a pic or two from last year. ... anyway... sounds pretty legit (regarding free-range)... but we been duped before...lol... Matt Beard provided the info in the article... along with guy who found sheds on family farm...


----------



## ironworker172

DaneHunter said:


> Oh that was sarcasm by the way, in case you arent bright enough to figure that out.


Now that was just mean......I thought we were friends.


----------



## floridacrackr

tsilvers said:


> I got it... don't think there's anything in it ya'll haven't seen.... or maybe a pic or two from last year. ... anyway... sounds pretty legit (regarding free-range)... but we been duped before...lol... *Matt Beard provided the info in the article... along with guy who found sheds on family farm...*


I thought Matt Beard was the guy who bought the sheds so how much info could he have contributed? As far as the guy who found the sheds....is it chasin? He has been the only source of trail cam pics that i am aware of or am I missing something?


----------



## switchback270

floridacrackr said:


> I thought Matt Beard was the guy who bought the sheds so how much info could he have contributed? As far as the guy who found the sheds....is it chasin? He has been the only source of trail cam pics that i am aware of or am I missing something?


per the article, the gentleman who found the sheds is named Jim so it would not be chasen considering his name is Chad. It is a short article and as stated above, Mr. Beard provided a considerable amount of the information. It did say "to be continued" so hopefully that next article can be put together in the next couple months with a success story.


----------



## floridacrackr

switchback270 said:


> per the article, the gentleman who found the sheds is named Jim so it would not be chasen considering his name is Chad. It is a short article and as stated above, Mr. Beard provided a considerable amount of the information. It did say "to be continued" so hopefully that next article can be put together in the next couple months with a success story.


Interesting....

when does the Ohio season open?


----------



## switchback270

September 27th I believe.


----------



## DaneHunter

switchback270 said:


> September 27th I believe.


Yup


----------



## Nitty Gritty

So is the deer in a pen or free range?????


----------



## DaneHunter

Nitty Gritty said:


> So is the deer in a pen or free range?????


Stay tuned to find out!


----------



## Nitty Gritty

DaneHunter said:


> Stay tuned to find out!


I can't stay away from this mess.


----------



## SamPotter

DaneHunter said:


> Care to drop any of the names of the people involved?


Well, let see... Cody Forsberg was the author, Matt Beard was mentioned, and the guy who found the sheds was mentioned, nobody else.



nomansland said:


> Post the pics!


Not my pics to post. I'm guessing BGI may have paid for the right to use them, maybe not, but I'm not going to be the one to post them.


----------



## nomansland

SamPotter said:


> Well, let see... Cody Forsberg was the author, Matt Beard was mentioned, and the guy who found the sheds was mentioned, nobody else.
> 
> 
> 
> Not my pics to post. I'm guessing BGI may have paid for the right to use them, maybe not, but I'm not going to be the one to post them.


Oh come on! Peer pressure peer pressure!!! Lol


----------



## Fortyneck

Do it! Do it! Do it!


----------



## SamPotter

DaneHunter said:


> Care to drop any of the names of the people involved?





nomansland said:


> Post the pics!





nomansland said:


> Oh come on! Peer pressure peer pressure!!! Lol



I will say this though- if that deer is behind a fence, they aren't feeding him very well. His body condition was pretty poor in the winter pics, almost made me wonder if his rack would suffer from it this year. Those pictures convinced me more than anything else that the deer is legit.


----------



## Jimmy556

All I can say after sitting down with a pot of coffee and reading this thread isWOW AT is making a new X-Files movie.


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx

https://www.facebook.com/groups/65171036576/


----------



## nomansland

STILLxSTALKINGx said:


> https://www.facebook.com/groups/65171036576/


Well the cats out of the bag! Someone may as well post up the rest!


----------



## DaneHunter

nomansland said:


> Well the cats out of the bag! Someone may as well post up the rest!


Doesn't look any bigger than last year. 
Anyone have a side by side picture?


----------



## nomansland

DaneHunter said:


> Doesn't look any bigger than last year.
> Anyone have a side by side picture?


Brow tines look bigger to me. Supposedly less junk too.


----------



## LewEdensJr

That is a last years photo


----------



## kiaelite

That is a photo from 2013


----------



## DaneHunter

Guess I was right. Not any bigger. Lol


----------



## Fortyneck

LewEdensJr said:


> That is a last years photo


:wink:


----------



## tsilvers

Told u guys... 1 dollar donations to my paypal account gets u a pic.... 

A copy of BGI sits right here on my table....


----------



## Fortyneck

tsilvers said:


> Told u guys... 1 dollar donations to my paypal account gets u a pic....
> 
> A copy of BGI sits right here on my table....


Payment and prayers sent :teeth:


----------



## tsilvers

Fortyneck said:


> Payment and prayers sent :teeth:


Lol...


----------



## Buckithead

I've been trying to tell you guys the deer is legit, maybe now we have a few more believers.


----------



## Jimmy556

So has anybody here seen bigfoot?


----------



## henro




----------



## ovation1

henro said:


>


LOL, high fence or free range..........


----------



## nyturkeyduster

ovation1 said:


> LOL, high fence or free range..........


I say free range based on the understory in the background.


----------



## Ubet28

Soa... Sons Ohio Anarchy


----------



## Buckithead




----------



## DaneHunter

Buckithead said:


> View attachment 2038361


Finally. Some field shots of bucket killing his big deer. Sorry I didn't believe you buddy.


----------



## Jimmy556

News flash OG has left the state.When interviewed the buck said too much interest being brought up. OG was last sighted on I-74, with a hobo sack on his rack headed toward Illinois. Contents in the bag believed to be trail cameras with pictures of his velvet head dress.


----------



## Buckithead

DaneHunter said:


> Finally. Some field shots of bucket killing his big deer. Sorry I didn't believe you buddy.


Lol, saves on broad heads!


----------



## dhom

DaneHunter said:


> Finally. Some field shots of bucket killing his big deer. Sorry I didn't believe you buddy.


Too muscular to be Buckethead! Jk


----------



## nyturkeyduster

Pulled this off Facebook....


----------



## bj99robinson

More pictures please, I know someone must have more.


----------



## flopduster

I hope the guy that kills OG is one of those local quiet big buck killers that passed him when younger as he knew he was special, had som close encounters and finally gets it done...

Becomes famous, decent money and steals OB,s girlfriend.


----------



## f7 666

I wonder what month that picture was taken he looks smaller to me


----------



## Will K

I didnt want to ready 170~ pages. Who's OB? Why's he chasing a sasquatch? Beautiful Buck!


----------



## webenic

Will K said:


> I didnt want to ready 170~ pages. Who's OB? Why's he chasing a sasquatch? Beautiful Buck!


OB= OhioBooners.......pretty much a legend around here known for his hot gf and all the monster bucks he has taken.

:happy1:


----------



## Absolute Archer

Will K said:


> I didnt want to ready 170~ pages. Who's OB? Why's he chasing a sasquatch? Beautiful Buck!


Trust me you DON'T want to read all 169 pages. You will need a good shrink when your done.


----------



## NCDoberman

henro said:


>



Seems legit.


----------



## blinginpse

henro said:


>


Dam I thought I told her to stay at home


----------



## Fortyneck

DaneHunter said:


> Finally. Some field shots of bucket killing his big deer. Sorry I didn't believe you buddy.





dhom said:


> Too muscular to be Buckethead! Jk


Can't be Buckithead...head's too small. :teeth:


----------



## BuckTeeth

What OB's real wife looks like, she's just hairy'er.


----------



## honker22

I admit it, I fell for the "buy BGI magazine to see OG pics". Luckily, it's a decent magazine so it wasn't a complete waste of money. The only pic they show is the one velvet pic that has been posted above. It does give a little more background and gives the guy's name who found the sheds, which I found surprising.


----------



## Fortyneck

The infamous "JL"


----------



## jjwaldman21

Sheesh, can we close this thread already. I hate having to scroll past it every time I'm on AT. 

Post another thread when someone kills it.


----------



## buckeyboy

jjwaldman21 said:


> Sheesh, can we close this thread already. I hate having to scroll past it every time I'm on AT.
> 
> Post another thread when someone kills it.


NO chit really!!!! Joke is over


----------



## goathillinpa

henro said:


>


Do you have anymore recent photos? This looks like last years pics.


----------



## henro

goathillinpa said:


> Do you have anymore recent photos? This looks like last years pics.


Funny you should ask... Looks like he's fully mature this year!


----------



## nomansland

honker22 said:


> I admit it, I fell for the "buy BGI magazine to see OG pics". Luckily, it's a decent magazine so it wasn't a complete waste of money. The only pic they show is the one velvet pic that has been posted above. It does give a little more background and gives the guy's name who found the sheds, which I found surprising.


What's his name? I have a friend who claims he knows him and I'd love to ask him his friends name. PM me if you don't want to post it.


----------



## Ubet28

That's funny I have a friend that tells me he knows someone that knows someone that knows someone that knows someone that is hunting OG. And his friend has pics of him on cam..


----------



## Buckithead

Ubet28 said:


> That's funny I have a friend that tells me he knows someone that knows someone that knows someone that knows someone that is hunting OG. And his friend has pics of him on cam..


I know him too!


----------



## Fortyneck

Buckithead said:


> I know him too!


----------



## Buckithead

Fortyneck said:


> View attachment 2039202


I did not have sexual relations with OG while he was wearing that blue dress!!!


----------



## floridacrackr

nomansland said:


> What's his name? I have a friend who claims he knows him and I'd love to ask him his friends name. PM me if you don't want to post it.





switchback270 said:


> per the article, the gentleman who found the sheds is named Jim so it would not be chasen considering his name is Chad. It is a short article and as stated above, Mr. Beard provided a considerable amount of the information. It did say "to be continued" so hopefully that next article can be put together in the next couple months with a success story.


It appears his name is Jim...?


----------



## nomansland

floridacrackr said:


> It appears his name is Jim...?


Was really hoping for a full name. Lol


----------



## nomansland

Ubet28 said:


> That's funny I have a friend that tells me he knows someone that knows someone that knows someone that knows someone that is hunting OG. And his friend has pics of him on cam..


Trust me I think he's either BSing or is just confusing OG with another deer. He isn't on AT like the rest of is no life losers. Lol


----------



## floridacrackr

nomansland said:


> Was really hoping for a full name. Lol


Hey, don't get needy on me...lol! Information on this thread has become about like water in the desert!


----------



## nomansland

floridacrackr said:


> Hey, don't get needy on me...lol! Information on this thread has become about like water in the desert!


I'm not sure what I was thinking. Why on earth would I get any full/real info. Haha


----------



## switchback270

nomansland said:


> I'm not sure what I was thinking. Why on earth would I get any full/real info. Haha


Last name is Lewis according to the article. 

When are you checking the camera again buckit?


----------



## Absolute Archer

Jimmy556 said:


> News flash OG has left the state.When interviewed the buck said too much interest being brought up. OG was last sighted on I-74, with a hobo sack on his rack headed toward Illinois. Contents in the bag believed to be trail cameras with pictures of his velvet head dress.


He was picked up by a tree hugger yesterday on HWY 80. 
He was just spotted in Oregon and has now changed his identity to a Mule deer.


----------



## Buckithead

switchback270 said:


> Last name is Lewis according to the article.
> 
> When are you checking the camera again buckit?


Checking it tomorrow.


----------



## Ubet28

Looks like he got smaller just got a pic of him last week..


----------



## DaneHunter

Ubet28 said:


> Looks like he got smaller just got a pic of him last week..


No wonder they keep showing blurry pics of him.


----------



## 2robinhood

Ive seen the pictures of the sheds, but has anyone seen the sheds mounted ?
Shadows on the wall and ceiling looks ligit and not photo shopped. 

.


----------



## tsilvers

Umm... that's the Amish buck... not OG....


----------



## WisBuckHunter94

Who can sum these 169 pages of thread into a few sentences? Always ignored this thread but now i curious as to what the hell is going on here? Help please? lol


----------



## bill_collector

I've read all 169 pages of it and I'm still confused as hell. lol


----------



## 2robinhood

tsilvers said:


> Umm... that's the Amish buck... not OG....


Sorry, I was wrong.

Just heard it was killed the last day of Ohio bow season 2013 by a New Jersey fellow.

.


----------



## bill_collector

What does the sheds score? I read it somewhere but don't remember where.


----------



## GOBLE4ME

Looks like the 1st. liar dos not stand a chance (lol) !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slinger

Is this him?


----------



## slinger

That pic was on Field and Streams best trailcam pics of spring/summer. 
Link: http://www.fieldandstream.com/photo...ingsummer-trail-camera-photos-round-3?image=7


----------



## benkharr

Ubet28 said:


> Looks like he got smaller just got a pic of him last week..


It is definitely him. I would recognize that tongue anywhere. BTW he is 9.5 yes old and 80% of AT considers him more of a trophy this year because he is more mature and they would rather kill an older buck than one with large antlers.


----------



## Bowhuntinarky

Good grief! That's huge, without reading through over a hundred pages of comments, did you get him?


----------



## DaneHunter

Bowhuntinarky said:


> Good grief! That's huge, without reading through over a hundred pages of comments, did you get him?


We are still trying to figure out if OG is even on this planet.


----------



## gcab

DaneHunter said:


> We are still trying to figure out if OG is even on this planet.


Of course he is.. BH knows a guy that has a friend that has pics of him every day except 9 for four straight months. Just too much brush every time to get a shot...


----------



## DaneHunter

gcab said:


> Of course he is.. BH knows a guy that has a friend that has pics of him every day except 9 for four straight months. Just too much brush every time to get a shot...


Maybe those 9 days is when he goes back to his home planet to visit family...


----------



## switchback270

DaneHunter said:


> Maybe those 9 days is when he goes back to his home planet to visit family...


prob the same planet OB is from


----------



## hatchettjack

I seen him the other day! He is a monster this year!


----------



## jamesbalog

hatchettjack said:


> I seen him the other day! He is a monster this year!


were you hanging stands for Lee and Tiff for the Ohio opener?


----------



## b2sandshee

So who is going to kill him this year? Who's it going to be?!


----------



## DaneHunter

b2sandshee said:


> So who is going to kill him this year? Who's it going to be?!


Jebediah with a 30.06


----------



## nomansland

jamesbalog said:


> were you hanging stands for Lee and Tiff for the Ohio opener?


Lol


----------



## vincent burrell

Bump, can't let this get to far back. People might forget it ever existed.


----------



## hatchettjack

He definitely got bigger this year!


----------



## tsilvers

hatchettjack said:


> He definitely got bigger this year!



Anybody wanna fill me in on this crack pot? An why in the world is he posting Tiff pics here with giant elk???


----------



## z7master167

gcab said:


> Of course he is.. BH knows a guy that has a friend that has pics of him every day except 9 for four straight months. Just too much brush every time to get a shot...


Maybe, just maybe those 9 days he doesnt have them on cam is when he was hunting him, and OG would catch the wind and skirt the cam sight which in turn makes it too brushy for a shot...
Mind=blown


----------



## Buckithead

Didnt check my camera today, gonna try to run over and check it tomorrow.


----------



## Rypper1

Good lawd, this is still alive? This thread is so full of BS it turned all of AT brown. Chasen, where ya at? Bring some semblance of believability back to the thread.


----------



## hooiserarcher

Lol @ Hatchetjack. You going to open a presidential museum on Tiffany?


----------



## mandango29

Is this thing real?


----------



## Fortyneck

W*T*F 

Where does Tiffany go to hunt magical elk with one horn made of solid gold?

Didn't she know that thing gave wishes too?


----------



## ABEAR491

That is a truly a giant. WOW!!!! I definantly wouldn't show pics around where you live and hopefully he is smart enough to stay out of a poachers line of fire. Good luck an show us pictures when you get him


----------



## bigrobc

Fortyneck said:


> W*T*F
> 
> Where does Tiffany go to hunt magical elk with one horn made of solid gold?
> 
> Didn't she know that thing gave wishes too?


A place called "you got tons of funds, come gimme some and you'll get one"


----------



## jdk81

Has the original poster posted any pics of him this year? Curious to see what he looks like now.


----------



## DaneHunter

jdk81 said:


> Has the original poster posted any pics of him this year? Curious to see what he looks like now.





nyturkeyduster said:


> Pulled this off Facebook....


Here.


----------



## BluMeanie

Oh, all right, all right. If you 'Hians can't get the job done after all these years, I'll just have to send my Wife up there to take this silly deer....

(she's got a new Carbon Rose, and is itchin' to try it out!)


----------



## dhom

Buckithead said:


> Didnt check my camera today, gonna try to run over and check it tomorrow.


Have not checked this thread in a few days. Does not seem I have missed anything and glad to see you are still dangling the carrot!


----------



## nomansland

hatchettjack said:


> He definitely got bigger this year!


Hahaha the ultimate creeper goes too Hatchetjack


----------



## t-tomshooter

420k views for this buck, seams like a lot of people like big bucks on here LOL


----------



## Buckithead

Checked camera, 915 photos of the same 4 doe and 2 small bucks, time to move camera to a different property.


----------



## BluMeanie

t-tomshooter said:


> 420k views for this buck, seams like a lot of people like big bucks on here LOL


I... Like... Big... _BUCKS!_ And I cannot Lie!
You Other Hunters can't deny - 
When a Buck walks in with a Doe-eyed Grin,
And a Big Rack in your face
Your Bow goes _TWANG!_

Wanna pull up Tough -
'Cuz you wanna get that Buck Stuffed?
Way up on the Stand I'm wearin'
I'm hooked and I can't stop starin'!
Oh, baby I wanna get wit' ya -
'Cuz Moultrie took your pitcha'!

My homeboys tried to warn me
But that Rack you got -
S-So B-Big an' Horny!
Ooh, rump of smooth skin -
Say you wanna get my bow to bend?
Well 'scuse me, 'scuse me, 'cuz this ain't no av'rage P&Y!

I've seen him Dancin'
With the Does he is Romancin'
I Sweat, Fret, will a semi-truck get this Set?

I'm tired of magazines
Saying Spike Bucks are the thing -
Take the average Hunter and ask him that:
His Buck gotta pack much Rack

So Fellas (yeah!) Fellas(yeah!)
Has _Your_ Buck got the Rack? (_Hell _Yeah!)
Well take it, take it, take that Healthy Buck!
OG Got Rack....


(with apologies to Sir MixAlot)


----------



## Fortyneck

Lol! Well done!


----------



## DaneHunter

I'm in for the music video! You need to send that to Weird Al Yankovich.


----------



## ovation1

I like it


----------



## Ryjax

BluMeanie said:


> I... Like... Big... _BUCKS!_ And I cannot Lie!
> You Other Hunters can't deny -
> When a Buck walks in with a Doe-eyed Grin,
> And a Big Rack in your face
> Your Bow goes _TWANG!_
> 
> Wanna pull up Tough -
> 'Cuz you wanna get that Buck Stuffed?
> Way up on the Stand I'm wearin'
> I'm hooked and I can't stop starin'!
> Oh, baby I wanna get wit' ya -
> 'Cuz Moultrie took your pitcha'!
> 
> My homeboys tried to warn me
> But that Rack you got -
> S-So B-Big an' Horny!
> Ooh, rump of smooth skin -
> Say you wanna get my bow to bend?
> Well 'scuse me, 'scuse me, 'cuz this ain't no av'rage P&Y!
> 
> I've seen him Dancin'
> With the Does he is Romancin'
> I Sweat, Fret, will a semi-truck get this Set?
> 
> I'm tired of magazines
> Saying Spike Bucks are the thing -
> Take the average Hunter and ask him that:
> His Buck gotta pack much Rack
> 
> So Fellas (yeah!) Fellas(yeah!)
> Has _Your_ Buck got the Rack? (_Hell _Yeah!)
> Well take it, take it, take that Healthy Buck!
> OG Got Rack....
> 
> 
> (with apologies to Sir MixAlot)


That's priceless


----------



## flopduster

$.00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001


----------



## nomansland

Buckithead said:


> Checked camera, 915 photos of the same 4 doe and 2 small bucks, time to move camera to a different property.


But the owner saw OG there!


----------



## Binney59

This is my cousin- seems appropriate here


----------



## Fortyneck

Oh heck ya there guy!


----------



## fivemartins

Needed a good laugh!


----------



## I like Meat

fivemartins said:


> Needed a good laugh!


Thats all this stupid thread is good for.............


----------



## Buckithead

nomansland said:


> But the owner saw OG there!


Different farm, havent put a camera over there yet. But looks like i need to move it over there.


----------



## floridacrackr

that's probably where i would have started....:doh:


----------



## Fortyneck

Buckithead said:


> Different farm, havent put a camera over there yet. But looks like i need to move it over there.


----------



## henro




----------



## nomansland

Buckithead said:


> Different farm, havent put a camera over there yet. But looks like i need to move it over there.


Wait you wasted everyone's time putting a camera somewhere else? You surely implied this camera is where a farmer saw OG. Maybe I misunderstood?


----------



## DaneHunter




----------



## gcab

Buckithead said:


> Different farm, havent put a camera over there yet. But looks like i need to move it over there.


Hahaha...same guy that has pictures of the buck every day for four months except 9 days? haha


----------



## BP1992

Buckithead said:


> Different farm, havent put a camera over there yet. But looks like i need to move it over there.


This proves that OG hasn't been seen on any of this guy's farms.


----------



## DaneHunter

Guys quit picking on buckethead, he is the only honest person on here that actually may have a chance at OG. Damn, I cant even type that with a straight face... :chortle:


----------



## ohiobucks

Buckithead said:


> Different farm, havent put a camera over there yet. But looks like i need to move it over there.


Uggghhhh...

:lie: :blah:


----------



## dhom

I see Buckethead is still dangling the carrot.


----------



## fisherhahn

Don't post on this thread a lot but check it daily.... I do recall BH stating that he was on a farm within a mile or so of where OG was being seen. Don't thing he made any guarantees that he was going to get pics either. Think he is just hoping he has a chance because he knows he's not far from where OG has been seen regularly.....That being said I'd love it if he could get his hands on all of those pics from last year....Would be a huge credibility boost for the clowns like us that love following this thread...


----------



## brushdog

I can't believe this thread still has not died lol :rock-on::gossip:


----------



## floridacrackr

brushdog said:


> I can't believe this thread still has not died lol :rock-on::gossip:


This thread is like the deer it's about..."a lot of people have tried but ain't nobody gonna kill it"!


----------



## CarpCommander

http://tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/14/09/18/a8393141b31cbc89009993bac86f09eb.jpg

Awesome


----------



## mbunner23

https://apps.ohiodnr.gov/wildlife/d...unt=12&Gallery=Hunting&SubGallery=Deer&pos=44

I know its not, but doesn't this buck resemble OG? Killed in Pike County Ohio.


----------



## Ryjax

mbunner23 said:


> https://apps.ohiodnr.gov/wildlife/d...unt=12&Gallery=Hunting&SubGallery=Deer&pos=44
> 
> I know its not, but doesn't this buck resemble OG? Killed in Pike County Ohio.


That does look similar...what a monster


----------



## 195B&C

mbunner23 said:


> https://apps.ohiodnr.gov/wildlife/d...unt=12&Gallery=Hunting&SubGallery=Deer&pos=44
> 
> I know its not, but doesn't this buck resemble OG? Killed in Pike County Ohio.


That deer was killed at sunfish valley outfitters.


----------



## OhioRed

Sunfish valley isn't far from where OG is


----------



## DaneHunter

195B&C said:


> That deer was killed at sunfish valley outfitters.


It says "not canned", doesn't that mean free range?


----------



## rmm60985

"Taken with a longbow" when theres clearly a cam in the pic


----------



## 195B&C

DaneHunter said:


> It says "not canned", doesn't that mean free range?


I would think so.


----------



## OhioRed

rmm60985 said:


> "Taken with a longbow" when theres clearly a cam in the pic


Compounds are considered "longbows" when tagging in ohio. The term isn't referring to traditional bows.


----------



## Fortyneck

rmm60985 said:


> "Taken with a longbow" when theres clearly a cam in the pic



I don't know the circumstances involving this buck, but I've seen the term "longbow" used to include compounds before.


----------



## zmax hunter

Can we get a few trail cams watching the country roads near OG? Someone might get a pic of OB doing some long range scouting.


----------



## TheKingofKings

Lets get 5000 posts!


----------



## Fortyneck

zmax hunter said:


> Can we get a few trail cams watching the country roads near OG? Someone might get a pic of OB doing some long range scouting.


Yeah, its starting to look like we will see a current pic of OB, before anybody has the stones to post a current pic of OG.


----------



## DaneHunter

Opener is Saturday. I'm expecting field pics at least by Sunday.


----------



## 2robinhood

Do you guys think these pictures in 2012 are of OG ?
I know that this definitely was an Ohio deer.


----------



## Fortyneck

That's crazy, a lot of the same characteristics, the fingers off the bases, the 7X7 mainframe, the flier off the G2, but,

the brows are weak, and the G2s are definitely too weak to be OG in 2012, plus OG had fliers off both G2's.

Could be OG's touchhole cousin though.


----------



## henro

2robinhood said:


> Do you guys think these pictures in 2012 are of OG ?
> I know that this definitely was an Ohio deer.


Whatever buck that is he's awesome!


----------



## Alpha Burnt

Definitely close enough to investigate further...


----------



## kscumminsdriver

2robinhood said:


> Do you guys think these pictures in 2012 are of OG ?
> I know that this definitely was an Ohio deer.


Hell of a buck but I'd say probably not... obviously OG would've been a bit younger in 2012 but the spread doesn't look like it's near enough nor the tine length, especially in the brows.


----------



## gcab

People realize that antlers don't always grow the exact same every year, right? Saying it definitely is not because of a kicker off one tine from a year or two earlier.. really? Never know. With the right genetics, and steroids pumped in, very easily could be same deer.


----------



## BP1992

rmm60985 said:


> "Taken with a longbow" when theres clearly a cam in the pic


I noticed that too. Looks like a PSE X-Force.


----------



## Fortyneck

gcab said:


> People realize that antlers don't always grow the exact same every year, right? Saying it definitely is not because of a kicker off one tine from a year or two earlier.. really? Never know. With the right genetics, and steroids pumped in, very easily could be same deer.


Some other people don't realize that there are pics of OG from 2012, and that ain't him.


----------



## gcab

Fortyneck said:


> Some other people don't realize that there are pics of OG from 2012, and that ain't him.


Ok, well that's different than saying its not him since he has a kicker off of one tine a year later, and it doesn't show in this picture from a year before.


----------



## cgoehl125

Fortyneck said:


> Some other people don't realize that there are pics of OG from 2012, and that ain't him.


Post them. I haven't seen any confirmed 2012 pics on these threads


----------



## KHNC

BP1992 said:


> I noticed that too. Looks like a PSE X-Force.


STROTHER SHO in R/T Black. Treelimb quiver. Buck was definitely free range. There is a post on here from back in January right after Brandon shot him.


----------



## Fortyneck

cgoehl125 said:


> Post them. I haven't seen any confirmed 2012 pics on these threads


Not by my computer now, but you can also ask Chasen, or Buckkithead, or OB, or JL or Safari International , or, anyone else who has already posted them, or just find them in this thread.


----------



## cgoehl125

Fortyneck said:


> Not by my computer now, but you can also ask Chasen, or Buckkithead, or OB, or JL or Safari International , or, anyone else who has already posted them, or just find them in this thread.


If any of you guys listed have 2012 pics of og please post them up.


----------



## DaneHunter

I've heard or 2012 pictures but I don't think I've ever seen them actually posted...


----------



## RobbyE

I have a feeling that this is going to be the weekend that the OG gets it. I have with all the interest, someone has him patterned. Either that, or the fact that there will be a hunter in every available tree for a 10 mile radius, I have to think that his days are numbered.


----------



## cgoehl125

DaneHunter said:


> I've heard or 2012 pictures but I don't think I've ever seen them actually posted...


Me too but I've never actually seen them. As far as I'm concerned the buck above could very well be him.


----------



## Rypper1

RobbyE said:


> I have a feeling that this is going to be the weekend that the OG gets it. I have with all the interest, someone has him patterned. Either that, or the fact that there will be a hunter in every available tree for a 10 mile radius, I have to think that his days are numbered.


Not unless they have paid the $$ to get in the pen with him.


----------



## gcab

Surely someone knows someone who knows a farmer that has someone hunt there that has pics of this buck every day except 7 in 2012.. anyone post to confirm?


----------



## kp3100

Here's some from the article. Doesn't say which year they were taken. But appears they're all the same location.


----------



## WNY Bowhunter

Bucket posted this photo that is supposed to be from 2012...

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=2019754&d=1408297735&thumb=1


----------



## DB444

kp3100 said:


> Here's some from the article. Doesn't say which year they were taken. But appears they're all the same location.


I've sort of been hanging around in the background watching this thread move along not saying much other than pointing out the posers. I will go on record stating I feel this is a free range deer. The pictures above clearly represent OG and there's no browse line which is present in deer enclosures. What strikes me as odd is that the deer is being baited and obviously is showing up in broad daylight making one wonder why he has never been taken. If I was to guess I'd predict his is in a local that is off limits to hunting or a farmer whom has a huge tract of land that's posted with limited if any hunters.


----------



## NYbuck50

That buck will score high enough that i wouldnt put it on the internet until he was tagged in the back of my truck. Goodluck getting him, we're all pulling for you


----------



## DaneHunter

NYbuck50 said:


> That buck will score high enough that i wouldnt put it on the internet until he was tagged in the back of my truck. Goodluck getting him, we're all pulling for you


We don't even know who are pulling for at this point.


----------



## DaneHunter

Dean Bower said:


> I've sort of been hanging around in the background watching this thread move along not saying much other than pointing out the posers. I will go on record stating I feel this is a free range deer. The pictures above clearly represent OG and there's no browse line which is present in deer enclosures. What strikes me as odd is that the deer is being baited and obviously is showing up in broad daylight making one wonder why he has never been taken. If I was to guess I'd predict his is in a local that is off limits to hunting or a farmer whom has a huge tract of land that's posted with limited if any hunters.


There's a corn cob in that middle picture.


----------



## DB444

DaneHunter said:


> There's a corn cob in that middle picture.



Clearly a corn cob, clearly all three pictures from the exact spot , clearly no browse line, clearly not the same year as some other pictures. Feel free to put two and two together.


----------



## DaneHunter

Dean Bower said:


> Clearly a corn cob, clearly all three pictures from the exact spot , clearly no browse line, clearly not the same year as some other pictures. Feel free to put two and two together.


Then why have he been taken If he is that really patterned?

Or has he been killed...?


----------



## kiaelite

DaneHunter said:


> Then why have he been taken If he is that really patterned?
> 
> Or has he been killed...?


And the plot thickens! 

As if it could possibly get any thicker!


----------



## Rod Savini

Dean Bower said:


> I've sort of been hanging around in the background watching this thread move along not saying much other than pointing out the posers. I will go on record stating I feel this is a free range deer. The pictures above clearly represent OG and there's no browse line which is present in deer enclosures. What strikes me as odd is that the deer is being baited and obviously is showing up in broad daylight making one wonder why he has never been taken. If I was to guess I'd predict his is in a local that is off limits to hunting or a farmer whom has a huge tract of land that's posted with limited if any hunters.


I have no whitetail hunting experience but have with big old high country Muleys. In fact I had a very old mature buck patterned and I hunted him for 10 days this year and 11 days in 2013. Never killed him. Moved in broad daylight almost every day. I could only get under 80 yards once. Big deer can be present in daylight hours, in fact patterned and still live. A buck of this caliber and age knows how to avoid hunters IMO no matter the weapon.


----------



## sticknstring33

Pics of OG last year on a bait pile... what am I missing here Deano?

Or are you just referencing he's probably free range? Thought that was already implied...


----------



## nodog

for some reason I feel compelled to blurt out "Get a room".


----------



## H20fwler

Dean Bower said:


> Clearly a corn cob, clearly all three pictures from the exact spot , clearly no browse line, clearly not the same year as some other pictures. Feel free to put two and two together.


You can put two and two together a few different ways I guess...FR on a big bait pile, maybe on a huge farm with limited access. HF breeder buck on farm with rotated pens on a big feed pile. For a deer that is supposed to be so patterned it is all very strange and OB's involvement taints the whole thing.


----------



## Buckithead

cgoehl125 said:


> Post them. I haven't seen any confirmed 2012 pics on these threads


Here you go.


----------



## Buckithead

DaneHunter said:


> Then why have he been taken If he is that really patterned?
> 
> Or has he been killed...?


Nocturnal!


----------



## DaneHunter

Worlds largest whitetail. Worlds crappiest camera.


----------



## Buckithead

DaneHunter said:


> Worlds largest whitetail. Worlds crappiest camera.


Agreed!


----------



## DB444

sticknstring33 said:


> Pics of OG last year on a bait pile... what am I missing here Deano?
> 
> Or are you just referencing he's probably free range? Thought that was already implied...



I was just pointing out I feel he is free range based upon these pictures. There has been much speculation he is a ranch buck. The coloration of the sheds are to dark and no browse line in the pics both suggest free range. As far as why nobody has gotten him I have no clue. That deer would be bad dead in most wood lots in Ohio. He has to have a sanctuary to grow a rack like that and not end up dead last year or even the year before. I could be wrong but is that a 20 year old doe in the background??:wink:


----------



## jeff25

Dean Bower said:


> I was just pointing out I feel he is free range based upon these pictures. There has been much speculation he is a ranch buck. The coloration of the sheds are to dark and no browse line in the pics both suggest free range. As far as why nobody has gotten him I have no clue. That deer would be bad dead in most wood lots in Ohio. He has to have a sanctuary to grow a rack like that and not end up dead last year or even the year before. I could be wrong but is that a 20 year old doe in the background??:wink:


I could be completely wrong here, but if that deer is truly in Ross county and close to chillicothe, there is great seal state park that is no hunting at all. Maybe the pics are taken on a boardering property but he mainly stayes in the park


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5bptoTys6I

they must come from the same genetic pool


----------



## DaneHunter

jeff25 said:


> I could be completely wrong here, but if that deer is truly in Ross county and close to chillicothe, there is great seal state park that is no hunting at all. Maybe the pics are taken on a boardering property but he mainly stayes in the park


If that is the case then I bet that camera is on public land. OG probably never left that reserve. Who ever shoots him will get busted for poaching and baiting on public property, lol.


----------



## DaneHunter

ONEiiSHOTiiDROP said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5bptoTys6I
> 
> they must come from the same genetic pool


Wow, that looks just like him. Where was that video taken?


----------



## Siouxme

Dean Bower said:


> I was just pointing out I feel he is free range based upon these pictures. There has been much speculation he is a ranch buck. The coloration of the sheds are to dark and no browse line in the pics both suggest free range. As far as why nobody has gotten him I have no clue. That deer would be bad dead in most wood lots in Ohio. He has to have a sanctuary to grow a rack like that and not end up dead last year or even the year before. I could be wrong but is that a 20 year old doe in the background??:wink:


I really enjoy Dean's cryptic posts, my best guess at his meaning is that he believes these to be park deer. Which could quite possibly explain numerous shortcomings in this story. 

Dean, am I close?


----------



## Alpha Burnt

Dean Bower said:


> Clearly a corn cob, clearly all three pictures from the exact spot , clearly no browse line, clearly not the same year as some other pictures. Feel free to put two and two together.


He's feeding in a stand of mature corn trees, of course! I do not know how I overlooked this before. I know exactly where this is. All I am saying is it is in Ohio, there is some roads and a river near it... Just having fun guys!


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP

DaneHunter said:


> Wow, that looks just like him. Where was that video taken?


Johnstown Pa, Oct 2003


----------



## Alpha Burnt

Dean Bower said:


> I was just pointing out I feel he is free range based upon these pictures. There has been much speculation he is a ranch buck. The coloration of the sheds are to dark and no browse line in the pics both suggest free range. As far as why nobody has gotten him I have no clue. That deer would be bad dead in most wood lots in Ohio. He has to have a sanctuary to grow a rack like that and not end up dead last year or even the year before. I could be wrong but is that a 20 year old doe in the background??:wink:



Ahhh yes, "a legend hits the dirt". That doe is not a day over 15!

Reference made to http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2121467


----------



## gcab

Buckithead said:


> Nocturnal!


How can he be nocturnal when you just posted pics of him on a feed pile in daylight? These pics from the guy you know that has a farmer that has pics of him every day for 4 months except for 9? Or are you still purposely posting your cameras on a different tract of land than where it is constantly seen although you could post it where it is supposedly seen every day for four months except for 9 days?


----------



## Buckithead

jeff25 said:


> I could be completely wrong here, but if that deer is truly in Ross county and close to chillicothe, there is great seal state park that is no hunting at all. Maybe the pics are taken on a boardering property but he mainly stayes in the park


Not even close to there.


----------



## Absolute Archer

Buckithead said:


> Not even close to there.


If this deer has been taken do you know what he scored?
What year was he killed?
Thanks


----------



## nomansland

DaneHunter said:


> Worlds largest whitetail. Worlds crappiest camera.


He's sort of like Bigfoot. Always bounding into foggy out of focus areas.


----------



## DaneHunter

nomansland said:


> He's sort of like Bigfoot. Always bounding into foggy out of focus areas.


Who, Buckithead or the OG?


----------



## Scotty C

kp3100 said:


> Here's some from the article. Doesn't say which year they were taken. But appears they're all the same location.


Those antlers in the daytime pic are awfully white. A common characteristic with pen raised deer. I'm rooting for OG to be free range but I'm not so sure.


----------



## Master Chief

Does anyone out there know about how old that deer is? Seems like there is a lot of untold history. Maybe buckithead knows how long he's been around??


----------



## Buckithead

DaneHunter said:


> Who, Buckithead or the OG?


LOL, that was funny!


----------



## Buckithead

Absolute Archer said:


> If this deer has been taken do you know what he scored?
> What year was he killed?
> Thanks


He is still alive, should be in the 250+ this year. I would venture to say that he will be killed before the end of October.


----------



## Buckithead

ONEiiSHOTiiDROP said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5bptoTys6I
> 
> they must come from the same genetic pool


Not him but still a brute!!!!!


----------



## Buckithead

well maybe he didn't make it to the first day of bow season!


----------



## DaneHunter

Buckithead said:


> View attachment 2049834
> well maybe he didn't make it to the first day of bow season!


Where'd that pic come from?


----------



## nhns4

Buckithead said:


> View attachment 2049834
> well maybe he didn't make it to the first day of bow season!


Believe I've seen that pic before. Nice try.


----------



## Matt Musto

This deer was killed in approximately 25 states


----------



## b2sandshee

Sure would be nice to see a good quality pic of the OG. Whose got one?


----------



## DaneHunter

b2sandshee said:


> Sure would be nice to see a good quality pic of the OG. Whose got one?


No one. That's half the problem.


----------



## Buckithead

Dang, thought maybe I could fool a few hunters the day before season starts!! Lol


----------



## BoHunter0210

Buckithead said:


> View attachment 2049834
> well maybe he didn't make it to the first day of bow season!


Thought OB strikes again...those jeans are deceiving...


----------



## sway415

Buckithead said:


> Dang, thought maybe I could fool a few hunters the day before season starts!! Lol


Although I'm sure it was all in fun... Trying to intentionally fool anyone in this thread will breed nothing but references to you being OB, CW, etc... and put you under even more scrutiny than you already are. I've seen that pic before so I got a good laugh out of it though... I sure hope that doesn't happend to that deer... Unless he truly is in a pen, then I dont give a *****...


----------



## b2sandshee

DaneHunter said:


> No one. That's half the problem.


But everyone on this thread has seem to have pics or saw him. LOL


----------



## gcab

Pretty comical how you some are looking to the latest joker on here for details and insight. Started with him saying just looking for info, works too much to scout, doesn't know where the buck was but thought maybe in general proximity, couldn't figure out to put a trail camera closer than 50 yards, thought a doe with weeds around her was a huge buck, ect...... But now has it patterned, knows when it will be killed, knows exactly where it's at, knows what it will score, ect. What a joke.


----------



## DaneHunter

gcab said:


> Pretty comical how you some are looking to the latest joker on here for details and insight. Started with him saying just looking for info, works too much to scout, doesn't know where the buck was but thought maybe in general proximity, couldn't figure out to put a trail camera closer than 50 yards, thought a doe with weeds around her was a huge buck, ect...... But now has it patterned, knows when it will be killed, knows exactly where it's at, knows what it will score, ect. What a joke.


Easy there buddy. I said that from day one and the buckethead fan boys got offended. It's typical AT, defend the sketchy ones and try to disprove the legitimate ones (not that there are any in this thread.)


----------



## gcab

DaneHunter said:


> Easy there buddy. I said that from day one and the buckethead fan boys got offended. It's typical AT, defend the sketchy ones and try to disprove the legitimate ones (not that there are any in this thread.)


Oh I know. That's why I say some..&#55357;&#56833;


----------



## Buckithead

I know more info than I care to share with everyone, but there are are a few here that know what's up. Defiantly won't be me killing OG, no time to hunt. Unless he is still alive by November .


----------



## DaneHunter

Buckithead said:


> I know more info than I care to share with everyone, but there are are a few here that know what's up. Defiantly won't be me killing OG, no time to hunt. Unless he is still alive by November .


*cough* Bull**** *cough*


----------



## Treehugger98

I'm in nc share with me bucket


----------



## henro

Buckithead said:


> He is still alive, should be in the 250+ this year. I would venture to say that he will be killed before the end of October.





Buckithead said:


> I know more info than I care to share with everyone, but there are are a few here that know what's up. Defiantly won't be me killing OG, no time to hunt. Unless he is still alive by November .


BULL$***!!! You have the opportunity to hunt and kill what is a potential world record deer which would be one of the greatest hunting achievements of all time plus make you a ton of money from commercials and endorsements and your excuse is you don't have time to hunt!?!?? GTFO!!!


----------



## Buckithead

henro said:


> BULL$***!!! You have the opportunity to hunt and kill what is a potential world record deer which would be one of the greatest hunting achievements of all time plus make you a ton of money from commercials and endorsements and your excuse is you don't have time to hunt!?!?? GTFO!!!


So I should jeopardize my job making xxx,xxx to maybe kill a monster buck, I'm a little smarter than that. If he is still alive in Nov. when my vacation starts I'll go after him.


----------



## nhns4

Buckithead said:


> So I should jeopardize my job making xxx,xxx to maybe kill a monster buck, I'm a little smarter than that. If he is still alive in Nov. when my vacation starts I'll go after him.


Some would. Some wouldn't.


----------



## gcab

I just find it really amusing that it goes from just wanting to hear information, not sure location, maybe have farm close and knowing someone that has pics of him every day for four months except 9 days ... And of course not knowing to put a camera closer than 50 yards and thinking a doe is a huge buck, not to mention putting it where you supposedly know he isn't, to now having him patterned, scored and when it will be killed... But won't take a few hours vacation to do it. Haha prob just means you're not the one that wants to payoff the caretaker that has been feeding it in its pen


----------



## blinginpse

nhns4 said:


> Some would. Some wouldn't.


Monster buck liable make you x,xxx,xxx. Yea I'd quit my xxx,xxx job.


----------



## DaneHunter

I highly doubt he has a six figure job. He definitely doesn't look the lawyer or doctor type.


----------



## nomansland

DaneHunter said:


> I highly doubt he has a six figure job. He definitely doesn't look the lawyer or doctor type.


Doesn't take being a lawyer or doctor to hit 6 figures.


----------



## DaneHunter

nomansland said:


> Doesn't take being a lawyer or doctor to hit 6 figures.


Absolutely. Just saying. Bucket looks me like a 20k a year guy, not a 100k a year guy.


----------



## nomansland

DaneHunter said:


> Absolutely. Just saying. Bucket looks me like a 20k a year guy, not a 100k a year guy.


Agreed. With a story that's falling apart.


----------



## vonfoust

Any minute now there should be pics with this buck on the ground. Any minute now.....


----------



## DaneHunter

DaneHunter said:


> Absolutely. Just saying. Bucket looks me like a 20k a year guy, not a 100k a year guy.


Nah. Ranch doesn't even open until 10am. Feeding time is 11.


----------



## ovation1

vonfoust said:


> Any minute now there should be pics with this buck on the ground. Any minute now.....


Awesome......I'm up for looking at some more horn porn


----------



## blinginpse

DaneHunter said:


> Absolutely. Just saying. Bucket looks me like a 20k a year guy, not a 100k a year guy.


Looks are deceiving. Car dealership seen me
Walk in dirty and cow smellin and took me to the used lot when I said I wanted a new vehicle ( in my 95' rusted out Tacoma) he said this looks more like what your after. Unknowingly I could wrote him a check to near pay for what I wanted. Needless to say the duramax sat there and he lost a customer. 

Moral of the story. Don't judge a book by the cover


----------



## DaneHunter

blinginpse said:


> Looks are deceiving. Car dealership seen me
> Walk in dirty and cow smellin and took me to the used lot when I said I wanted a new vehicle ( in my 95' rusted out Tacoma) he said this looks more like what your after. Unknowingly I could wrote him a check to near pay for what I wanted. Needless to say the duramax sat there and he lost a customer.
> 
> Moral of the story. Don't judge a book by the cover


I agree completely, but in this case I think I'm right.


----------



## Buckithead

Railroad pays pretty good bud!


----------



## gcab

I'm not a lawyer or doctor either and make more than 100k but I don't know anyone that makes that income that can't take a few hours off like vacation time, especially since deer is patterned to a t and is free range and legit


----------



## Treehugger98

I would be feeling pretty suck right now bucket. Don't waste those sick days, moon under foot in the am next wed thru sat. Prime time to give OG a dirt nap!


----------



## Treehugger98

My bad sick fat fingers


----------



## Fortyneck

blinginpse said:


> Looks are deceiving. Car dealership seen me
> Walk in dirty and cow smellin and took me to the used lot when I said I wanted a new vehicle ( in my 95' rusted out Tacoma) he said this looks more like what your after. Unknowingly I could wrote him a check to near pay for what I wanted. Needless to say the duramax sat there and he lost a customer.
> 
> Moral of the story. Don't judge a book by the cover


Thats just bad business on the sales reps part, trust me top end companies make sure their reps treat everyone like a prince even looking like a bum cause you never 

know. I tried it out once. I walked into a Ferrari dealership once in dirty worn jeans muddy work boots, and work gloves hanging out of my back pocket. The second

I walked in, I had a model hot sales rep looking at me like she wanted to <ahem> get to know me, opening the door and asking if I wanted get in and feel the 

leather.


----------



## d3ue3ce

DaneHunter said:


> Absolutely. Just saying. Bucket looks me like a 20k a year guy, not a 100k a year guy.


I actually cant believe i just read that. I didnt know people were actually ignorant enough to judge someone based on a couple photos on a forum...

I dont know or care either way how much he makes.

If you saw me, especially around town during hunting season, people might think i am in the "20k" crowd. Dirty jeans, beard, holy shirt etc... reality is i work for a billionaire on his private yacht, driving it arouns the world, and make much more than 20. 

Judging someone based on appearance is childish and makes you look like....well i wont even say it.


----------



## Ryjax

blinginpse said:


> Looks are deceiving. Car dealership seen me
> Walk in dirty and cow smellin and took me to the used lot when I said I wanted a new vehicle ( in my 95' rusted out Tacoma) he said this looks more like what your after. Unknowingly I could wrote him a check to near pay for what I wanted. Needless to say the duramax sat there and he lost a customer.
> 
> Moral of the story. Don't judge a book by the cover


I agree with this 100%... I've walked in places in my jeans, t shirt and boots, and gotten treated like I have no business being there...sad thing is I could have paid cash for what most of their customers have to put on a credit card and pay on for 2 years... The wealthiest man I know looks like he just stepped out or an auto body shop most of the time... By looking at him you would never know he is worth xxx,xxx,xxx.


----------



## DaneHunter

d3ue3ce said:


> I actually cant believe i just read that. I didnt know people were actually ignorant enough to judge someone based on a couple photos on a forum...
> 
> I dont know or care either way how much he makes.
> 
> If you saw me, especially around town during hunting season, people might think i am in the "20k" crowd. Dirty jeans, beard, holy shirt etc... reality is i work for a billionaire on his private yacht, driving it arouns the world, and make much more than 20.
> 
> Judging someone based on appearance is childish and makes you look like....well i wont even say it.


Looks have nothing to do with it. It's the rest of the bull**** that comes out of his mouth.


----------



## d3ue3ce

DaneHunter said:


> Looks have nothing to do with it. It's the rest of the bull**** that comes out of his mouth.


You are still proving my point. Looks or not, you are making assumptions based on some forum posts. ...i mean ASSumptions.


----------



## DaneHunter

d3ue3ce said:


> You are still proving my point. Looks or not, you are making assumptions based on some forum posts. ...i mean ASSumptions.


In all honesty I could give a rats ass what he makes. I think I've made it clear how I feel about him.


----------



## d3ue3ce

DaneHunter said:


> In all honesty I could give a rats ass what he makes. I think I've made it clear how I feel about him.


So much so, that you cant go a day or less without posting in this thread, quite oftwn about him too.


----------



## DaneHunter

d3ue3ce said:


> So much so, that you cant go a day or less without posting in this thread, quite oftwn about him too.


I'm sitting in a tree waiting on deer. Seems like a good way to kill time.


----------



## d3ue3ce

You must have a lot of timw to kill.....days worth of time judging by your post count in this thread


----------



## DaneHunter

d3ue3ce said:


> You must have a lot of timw to kill.....days worth of time judging by your post count in this thread


----------



## d3ue3ce

DaneHunter said:


>


Lol whatever makes you feel better


----------



## DaneHunter

d3ue3ce said:


> Lol whatever makes you feel better


I've been saving that one for awhile. Was dieing to use it. Lol


----------



## d3ue3ce

DaneHunter said:


> I've been saving that one for awhile. Was dieing to use it. Lol


Cool


----------



## floridacrackr

I think this thread has covered everything now...yearly salaries and flirting with the sales rep at the Ferrari dealership? Some of you guys really need to put the keyboard down for a little while and just go count your arrows or maybe put a little armor all on your bow!


----------



## baz77

floridacrackr said:


> I think this thread has covered everything now...yearly salaries and flirting with the sales rep at the Ferrari dealership? Some of you guys really need to put the keyboard down for a little while and just go count your arrows or maybe put a little armor all on your bow!


LOL...I was sitting here thinking the same thing!


----------



## gcab

Patterned perfectly and pictures every day of the buck but not dead yet, huh. Must be running some furniture stain on The horns to darken them up a bit before letting him out of the pen to make it look less suspicious


----------



## Fortyneck

floridacrackr said:


> I think this thread has covered everything now...yearly salaries and flirting with the sales rep at the Ferrari dealership? Some of you guys really need to put the keyboard down for a little while and just go count your arrows or maybe put a little armor all on your bow!





baz77 said:


> LOL...I was sitting here thinking the same thing!


And y'all, in the gallery hanging on every post... :lol3:

Bump it up for the guys feeling left out.


----------



## Muzzy Moment

Don't know much about the OG but I am hunting southeast Ohio in Lawrence County and the deer ain't moving much this opening day. Acorns everywhere ya go so deer hanging tight I guess. I am guessing/hoping the OG will be taken by a youth hunter who doesn't even know he exist.


----------



## jamesbalog

Ryjax said:


> I agree with this 100%... I've walked in places in my jeans, t shirt and boots, and gotten treated like I have no business being there...sad thing is I could have paid cash for what most of their customers have to put on a credit card and pay on for 2 years... The wealthiest man I know looks like he just stepped out or an auto body shop most of the time... By looking at him you would never know he is worth xxx,xxx,xxx.


I couldnt even get service in a golf store to buy a set of irons when i walked in wearing sweat pants and a cut off.

Had a grand in my pocket ready to buy but nope


----------



## iceman14

The OG is not even alive anymore. That is my vote. That and buckithead really enjoys the attention


----------



## Fullstrutter

This thread sucks and should just die. I have no idea why I can't just not click on it. I guess it's bc I see it on the main page for many days in a row. I resist clicking bc I know it's just more lame BS with no substance at all. But then I get bored and have read all the other threads on the main page and just cave in and click on this POS thread. And every time I'm hoping there's actually been something of significance relating to OG poasted. But alas, it's just more trivial worthlessness.


----------



## mthcharlestown

Somebody needs to put up some trail cams and find OB!


----------



## Roo223

When your Kansas hunt start strutter


----------



## d3ue3ce

Fullstrutter said:


> This thread sucks and should just die. I have no idea why I can't just not click on it. I guess it's bc I see it on the main page for many days in a row. I resist clicking bc I know it's just more lame BS with no substance at all. But then I get bored and have read all the other threads on the main page and just cave in and click on this POS thread. And every time I'm hoping there's actually been something of significance relating to OG poasted. But alas, it's just more trivial worthlessness.


And then you post in it and bump it right back up to the top  

Juat like everyone else, keeping it alive


----------



## hatchettjack

Btt


----------



## DaneHunter

Been three days. No one has let him out of his pen yet?


----------



## 4X4HD

DaneHunter said:


> Been three days. No one has let him out of his pen yet?



Gonna give him another year.....


----------



## shawn_in_MA

is he dead yet? lol


----------



## gcab

shawn_in_MA said:


> is he dead yet? lol


Still getting pictures of him from a friend of a farmer friend every day for the last 5 months, putting up more cameras in places he has never been seen.. although no time to check them to be able to go shopping.. and no time to hunt since so busy at work, but definitely is measured out, patterned to a t.


----------



## Quickone4u

gcab said:


> Still getting pictures of him from a friend of a farmer friend every day for the last 5 months, putting up more cameras in places he has never been seen.. although no time to check them to be able to go shopping.. and no time to hunt since so busy at work, but definitely is measured out, patterned to a t.


Yeh right.....you make time to hunt for a buck of this caliber when you have him "patterned to a t"!!! Talk about full of it!


----------



## jamesbalog

i think today is going to be the day


----------



## BuckTeeth

Had him at 16 yards perfectly broadside. He stopped to feed in a very clear clearing for 42 minutes but there was one small leaf about the size of a dime in the way, so I didnt shoot. Just too thick for a shot, didnt want to risk it.


----------



## A CASE DEEP

They need to delete this thread. I keep checking back to it to see if there are any true updates and all I see is a bunch of BS. 

If the deer really truly shows back up, post up a new thread so we can follow it without all the jibber jabber


----------



## I like Meat

Fullstrutter said:


> This thread sucks and should just die. I have no idea why I can't just not click on it. I guess it's bc I see it on the main page for many days in a row. I resist clicking bc I know it's just more lame BS with no substance at all. But then I get bored and have read all the other threads on the main page and just cave in and click on this POS thread. And every time I'm hoping there's actually been something of significance relating to OG poasted. But alas, it's just more trivial worthlessness.


x10


----------



## BP1992

Quickone4u said:


> Yeh right.....you make time to hunt for a buck of this caliber when you have him "patterned to a t"!!! Talk about full of it!


Pretty sure he was joking.


----------



## gcab

BP1992 said:


> Pretty sure he was joking.


ha.. wasn't even me that said it.. I was quoting the latest to claim all the nonsense actually.


----------



## Treehugger98

This thread is dead until he is killed! No pics, people right lipped (rightfully so). Time will tell boys. I wonder if booners has shot him a fenced pig yet or bought another replica. It's that time so he should be surfing the net for that next 200"r to buy


----------



## Coach1310

It amazes me how deer hunting brings out the worst in people. For random folks just following posts along and each page a new fight is picked and judgements made. I want to believe the world is full of civil human beings, but reading this thread sure makes a guy wonder. I really hope that Chasen or Buckithead kill this buck, make oodles of $$$ off of it and have the last laugh. They have been willing to share information most on here never would have and haven't gotten a single good thing from it, yet they share and still come on the thread after folks take shot after shot at them. Best of luck to you both.


----------



## itallushrt

The word on the street is that OG IS DEAD. 

Got a text earlier with a pic. I'm not going to post it so don't ask, but it is from a reliable source near this deers home turf and that source aint no Teff..


----------



## flopduster

say it ain't so...


----------



## bj99robinson

itallushrt said:


> The word on the street is that OG IS DEAD.
> 
> Got a text earlier with a pic. I'm not going to post it so don't ask, but it is from a reliable source near this deers home turf and that source aint no Teff..


Okay, if you say so. It's not like anyone on this thread would want to see the pictures anyway.


----------



## hdrking2003

flopduster said:


> say it ain't so...


it probably ain't so.


----------



## d3ue3ce

itallushrt said:


> The word on the street is that OG IS DEAD.
> 
> Got a text earlier with a pic. I'm not going to post it so don't ask, but it is from a reliable source near this deers home turf and that source aint no Teff..


Stir, stir, stirrrrrr


----------



## ironworker172

flopduster said:


> say it ain't so...


Can't wait to shut some people up on here that always seem to stir the pot. But we all know they will still find something wrong no matter what. She's about to get exciting boys!


----------



## itallushrt

Ask DaneHunter. He saw the same pics I did.


----------



## DaneHunter

itallushrt said:


> Ask DaneHunter. He saw the same pics I did.


I did?


----------



## bigrobc

Lol


----------



## kiaelite

mmmmmm dry roasted peanuts


----------



## Joebert

Man thats a pretty bold claim haha! It should get the boys all fired up to call you out and try to disprove everything about any so called pictures even if they are "legit"


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

I'm driving to Ohio in two weeks to hunt with Chad, he's been getting lots of OG daytime pics. He's letting me hunt his favorite stand, OG has been walking by it almost daily. I'll post the pics if I get an arrow in him. Wish me luck.


----------



## itallushrt

DaneHunter said:


> I did?


You said you did.


----------



## Alpha Burnt

Well, time will tell. IF he was down, I believe the news would spread fast no matter who was the lucky one. Hope it was not with anything other than archery tackle.


----------



## gcab

No time for pics...need to go shopping instead. Although, pics would probably taken from a field that the deer wasn't harvested in or stationed in for pics anyways.


----------



## DaneHunter

Give me a little time guys. I'll post pictures in a bit. I'm not real good at photo shop so its taking me awhile to get rid of the fence, not to mention Buckets giant head is blocking half of OGs rack.


----------



## d3ue3ce

ironworker172 said:


> Can't wait to shut some people up on here that always seem to stir the pot. But we all know they will still find something wrong no matter what. She's about to get exciting boys!


The pot is currently being stirred....


----------



## floridacrackr

Here we go....


----------



## bowhunter727

Cant wait for pics


----------



## ironworker172

You're going to have to wait......he's still alive!


----------



## Kevin Stumpf

pics or it didnt happen


----------



## gcab

ironworker172 said:


> You're going to have to wait......he's still alive!


Then how is that "about to get exciting"?


----------



## ironworker172

I thought itallushrt was in the know, but he apparently is not. I on the other hand am. I do believe it is going to happen soon, but he is alive today. And don't even start the pen bs.....this is a free range deer.


----------



## jdk81

Why has this thread not closed yet?  lol


----------



## Fortyneck

ironworker172 said:


> I thought itallushrt was in the know, but he apparently is not. I on the other hand am. I do believe it is going to happen soon, but he is alive today. And don't even start the pen bs.....this is a free range deer.


Nice work Columbo...


----------



## gcab

ironworker172 said:


> I thought itallushrt was in the know, but he apparently is not. I on the other hand am. I do believe it is going to happen soon, but he is alive today. And don't even start the pen bs.....this is a free range deer.


And what proof do you have other than just saying it like the others that are just full of it.


----------



## ironworker172

gcab said:


> And what proof do you have other than just saying it like the others that are just full of it.


I can't realty give much info but I do have reliable sources and the buck is still walking. I don't post much because I am waiting for him to be tagged......and he will be tagged. I suppose you can choose to believe me or not, really makes no difference to me. The proof will be there when it happens and all the doubters can shut up.


----------



## bigrobc

ironworker172 said:


> I can't realty give much info but I do have reliable sources and the buck is still walking. I don't post much because I am waiting for him to be tagged......and he will be tagged. I suppose you can choose to believe me or not, really makes no difference to me. The proof will be there when it happens and all the doubters can shut up.


U suppose right. But also can u really blame anyone? This buck could very well be as real as the tooth fairy


----------



## goathillinpa

bigrobc said:


> U suppose right. But also can u really blame anyone? This buck could very well be as real as the tooth fairy


Are you saying the tooth fairy isn't real??


----------



## ridgerunner1

ironworker172 said:


> I can't realty give much info but I do have reliable sources and the buck is still walking. I don't post much because I am waiting for him to be tagged......and he will be tagged. I suppose you can choose to believe me or not, really makes no difference to me. The proof will be there when it happens and all the doubters can shut up.


i think yall may want to listen to this guy this time...but do as you please..


----------



## bigrobc

goathillinpa said:


> Are you saying the tooth fairy isn't real??


HECK NO! I'm sayin basically the day this deer is dead & on a cover of a magazine, yes I will believe in both lol.


----------



## Fortyneck

ironworker172 said:


> I can't realty give much info but I do have reliable sources and the buck is still walking. I don't post much because I am waiting for him to be tagged......and he will be tagged. I suppose you can choose to believe me or not, really makes no difference to me. The proof will be there when it happens and all the doubters can shut up.


This thread is entertainment for most people and at this point that is just as important than is the deer is real or not. FWIW at this point you have only come on this 

thread to proudly talk about how you know people, and those people know OG. So basically, you claim to have as much info on OG as about 10 other people on this 

thread and if you ask me, I'd bet Kevin Bacon is related more directly to OG than you are. Now you're talking about the day of reckoning for all the "doubters" when OG 

is tagged... pfft... lighten up Francis.


----------



## bowhunter1527

I think someone should re-update all the info that has happened with all these threads so that when some unlucky reader stumbles upon it they wont spend hours reading it. I think I got through the first 100 pages then skipped ahead and got confused, so had to go back and figure things out. Lol I think i only know about half of whats truth and whats a lie. Mostly lies.


----------



## Roo223

bowhunter1527 said:


> I think someone should re-update all the info that has happened with all these threads so that when some unlucky reader stumbles upon it they wont spend hours reading it. I think I got through the first 100 pages then skipped ahead and got confused, so had to go back and figure things out. Lol I think i only know about half of whats truth and whats a lie. Mostly lies.


I stayed up with this last year for a long time. After deer season and he didn't get killed. I quit keeping up with it. Now apparently o.b. is a fake and I don't if the deer is dead or alive. We'll find out one day I guess. Who knows not me.


----------



## gcab

hahahaha.. Another I know a guy that knows a guy that says it will be killed at this time.. Amazing that a buck this caliber can live and age as necessary to get this big, all the while have a dozens of people have him patterned to the second.. days or weeks ahead choosing when they will shoot it.. but yet it isn't done. Its never the guy that actually has it patterened.. its always a guy that knows a guy. Its never that it is dead, it is when in the future it will be. But I'm sure you know, or at least know the one in the know of knowing the guy that has trailcam pics of it every day for the last 5 months.


----------



## skippyturtle

gcab said:


> hahahaha.. Another I know a guy that knows a guy that says it will be killed at this time.. Amazing that a buck this caliber can live and age as necessary to get this big, all the while have a dozens of people have him patterned to the second.. days or weeks ahead choosing when they will shoot it.. but yet it isn't done. Its never the guy that actually has it patterened.. its always a guy that knows a guy. Its never that it is dead, it is when in the future it will be. But I'm sure you know, or at least know the one in the know of knowing the guy that has trailcam pics of it every day for the last 5 months.


The world record was patterned and the guys chose when he was to die a long time in advance. They also gave him time to get the age on him.


----------



## DaneHunter

skippyturtle said:


> The world record was patterned and the guys chose when he was to die a long time in advance. They also gave him time to get the age on him.


Hanson said he never even saw his buck before the day he shot him... He knew a big deer was in the area but had never personally seen him.


----------



## Absolute Archer

DaneHunter said:


> Hanson said he never even saw his buck before the day he shot him... He knew a big deer was in the area but had never personally seen him.


Yup and while on a deer drive. That buck could of ran in front of several other people.


----------



## day walker

Several of you keep asking for a summary. 
I made one on page 69 or post #1718. 
I came up with a list of characters: OG, OP, and OB and their timeline of events. 

Click here for the Summary

Nothing of real significance has happened since then other than some cat a few days ago said he has pictures of the OG dead. 
However, s/he has not published them. 
I hope this saves you some time. 

Enjoy, 
Day Walker


----------



## Fortyneck

3dn4jc said:


> X1000..............OG,OG,OG,OG.................Raaaaooooohh!!!! Long live OG!!
> View attachment 1822203
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread will go on all summer if OG lives and well into next yr.


Nice prediction from 12/06/13, although nobody could have imagined all the twists and turns between then and now.


----------



## Coldone

Absolute Archer said:


> Yup and while on a deer drive. That buck could of ran in front of several other people.


I assume he's referring to the Albia buck not the Hanson buck.


----------



## bowhunter1527

day walker said:


> Several of you keep asking for a summary.
> I made one on page 69 or post #1718.
> I came up with a list of characters: OG, OP, and OB and their timeline of events.
> 
> Click here for the Summary
> 
> Nothing of real significance has happened since then other than some cat a few days ago said he has pictures of the OG dead.
> However, s/he has not published them.
> I hope this saves you some time.
> 
> Enjoy,
> Day Walker


Thank you Day walker and around that time it was a great summary but it seems the low down and dirty stuff starts way after that. Your summary was when everyone still thought this was all legit. Im wondering if anyone can post a new one with what the heck happened after this.


----------



## Alpha Burnt

"As far as guesses, for fun, I will wade in. Crude measurements, basing ear tip to ear tip at 16". My guess is a 28" inside spread. Beams at 33" each (wild guess on my part), making 94". Taking the worse of each respective tine and doubling it, G1's at 8.75x2=17.5, running total of 111.5". G2's at 12.25x2=24.5, running total of 136". G3's at 12.25x2=24.5, running total of 160.5". G4's at 8.75x2=17.5, running total of 178". G5's at 3.5x2=7, running total of 185". G6's at 3.5x2=7, running total of 192". As for circumferences, totally guessing conservatively (actually appears to carry mass out with slight palmation), H1's at 4.5x2=9, running total of 201". H2's at 4x2=8, running total of 209". H3's at 3x2=6, running total of 215". H4's at 3x2=6, running total of 221". Wow! Still got junk to subtract though...

2" on base of left antler, 1" off left G1, 1.5" off left G2. 2" on base of right antler, 1.5" off right G1, 2" off right G2. Might be missing some but that is 10" of abnormal points deductions.

My guess...
Its a shooter!
211"

Milo Hanson buck was 213 5/8". As for the record, I would not bet against it or for it breaking the record after looking at it in depth. What do you all think?"


This was my guess off the computer screen on 12-03-2013. Has anyone seen the scoresheet of the sheds? Was wondering how I stacked up.


----------



## DaneHunter

Alpha Burnt said:


> "As far as guesses, for fun, I will wade in. Crude measurements, basing ear tip to ear tip at 16". My guess is a 28" inside spread. Beams at 33" each (wild guess on my part), making 94". Taking the worse of each respective tine and doubling it, G1's at 8.75x2=17.5, running total of 111.5". G2's at 12.25x2=24.5, running total of 136". G3's at 12.25x2=24.5, running total of 160.5". G4's at 8.75x2=17.5, running total of 178". G5's at 3.5x2=7, running total of 185". G6's at 3.5x2=7, running total of 192". As for circumferences, totally guessing conservatively (actually appears to carry mass out with slight palmation), H1's at 4.5x2=9, running total of 201". H2's at 4x2=8, running total of 209". H3's at 3x2=6, running total of 215". H4's at 3x2=6, running total of 221". Wow! Still got junk to subtract though...
> 
> 2" on base of left antler, 1" off left G1, 1.5" off left G2. 2" on base of right antler, 1.5" off right G1, 2" off right G2. Might be missing some but that is 10" of abnormal points deductions.
> 
> My guess...
> Its a shooter!
> 211"
> 
> Milo Hanson buck was 213 5/8". As for the record, I would not bet against it or for it breaking the record after looking at it in depth. What do you all think?"
> 
> 
> This was my guess off the computer screen on 12-03-2013. Has anyone seen the scoresheet of the sheds? Was wondering how I stacked up.


Dude you have way to much time on your hands.


----------



## Alpha Burnt

DaneHunter said:


> Dude you have way to much time on your hands.


I take it that the fact I originally posted that on 12-03-2013 was lost on you? I was just curious as to how my guess compared to the actual measurements. I suppose all the posts that you have contributed to this same thread was "time well spent":wink:


----------



## DaneHunter

Alpha Burnt said:


> I take it that the fact I originally posted that on 12-03-2013 was lost on you? I was just curious as to how my guess compared to the actual measurements. I suppose all the posts that you have contributed to this same thread was "time well spent":wink:


I spend a few seconds making smart ass comments, not hours examining photos to come up with measurements down to the 1/16 of an inch.


----------



## stcks&strngs

DaneHunter said:


> I spend a few seconds making smart ass comments, not hours examining photos to come up with measurements down to the 1/16 of an inch.


Hours?...you must not be very good at addition and subtraction if you think deriving a guess on what OG scores would take hours.


----------



## itallushrt

stcks&strngs said:


> Hours?...you must not be very good at addition and subtraction if you think deriving a guess on what OG scores would take hours.


So what you're saying is that it actually took you days to come up with those calculations.


----------



## stcks&strngs

itallushrt said:


> So what you're saying is that it actually took you days to come up with those calculations.


You must not be very bright either...Looking at a picture and making an educated guess would take me and most other people a matter of seconds...to write a detailed explanation would take a minute or two. Not days like you suggest or hours like the other guy suggested.
Maybe you and Dane are just a little slower than the rest of us, but that's ok, we won't hold that against you.


----------



## KiwiJim

I LOVE LOVE LOVE this thread.... 
The parallels between this thread and Lord Of The Flies are uncanny. 
Heroes, villains, mob mentality and character development.
Mark my words, in 10 years time this thread will be compulsory reading in high schools worldwide.


----------



## itallushrt

stcks&strngs said:


> You must not be very bright either...Looking at a picture and making an educated guess would take me and most other people a matter of seconds...to write a detailed explanation would take a minute or two. Not days like you suggest or hours like the other guy suggested.
> Maybe you and Dane are just a little slower than the rest of us, but that's ok, we won't hold that against you.


Me dumb you smart me guess. Took 2.13 hours but he scores 1056 inches after counting.


----------



## stcks&strngs

itallushrt said:


> Me dumb you smart me guess. Took 2.13 hours but he scores 1056 inches after counting.


It is apparent that you guess correctly.


----------



## Fortyneck

> *"Congrats to my partner Matt Beard on acquiring one of the greatest sets of all time. Here are some of the stats he came up with Matt Beard says I have them
> 
> at 257 7/8" gross non-typ and net non-typ is around 251" Gross Typ 7x7 frame is a whopping 226" 5/8", both sides break 100" typ. I have done a lot of research
> 
> and believe they are the second largest scoring deer to make book both ways. He makes book both ways with 75" to spare, The only deer ever harvested that can beat that is the Brian Damery buck from Illinois. He makes book both ways by 80 6/8"."*


Here, maybe all the P&M'n about the score can stop now.


----------



## DaneHunter

KiwiJim said:


> I LOVE LOVE LOVE this thread....
> The parallels between this thread and Lord Of The Flies are uncanny.
> Heroes, villains, mob mentality and character development.
> Mark my words, in 10 years time this thread will be compulsory reading in high schools worldwide.


Spot on... Unfortunately. Lol


----------



## BuckTeeth

I received a hot tip from a friend of a friend of an uncles brother from his 2nd ex-wife's mother in laws friends cousin twice removed from his first marriage that OG has in fact contracted the Ebola virus. This is a very very reliable source of course, so it has to be true. It wont be long now.......


----------



## day walker

If that true, we have less than 21 days.


----------



## gcab

So, he down yet or were they waiting to open the pen door for after this weekend so someone didn't "accidentally" shot it with a smoke pole?


----------



## Ryjax

gcab said:


> So, he down yet or were they waiting to open the pen door for after this weekend so someone didn't "accidentally" shot it with a smoke pole?


Haha


----------



## GameTracker

Was this from last season the date on the camera say 11 22 13


----------



## GameTracker

2013 on the pic was this from last year


----------



## Roo223

That's when it started


----------



## namozine

BuckTeeth said:


> I received a hot tip from a friend of a friend of an uncles brother from his 2nd ex-wife's mother in laws friends cousin twice removed from his first marriage that OG has in fact contracted the Ebola virus. This is a very very reliable source of course, so it has to be true. It wont be long now.......


Well, I know this is true because I saw it on the internet !!! Great post !!! Lol!!!


----------



## kybowhunter05

...


----------



## hatchettjack

Ol og still kicking i see!


----------



## Goatboy




----------



## Goatboy




----------



## MJR

Who sets up their camera staring at a tree???


----------



## DaneHunter

MJR said:


> Who sets up their camera staring at a tree???


That's not a tree, that's a fence post.


----------



## Sasamafras

Lol wow, is this new?


----------



## arrowpuller

Oh wow...what a beaut.....hope you see him in daylight...good luck


----------



## d3ue3ce

arrowpuller said:


> Oh wow...what a beaut.....hope you see him in daylight...good luck


Seriously?


----------



## Fortyneck

d3ue3ce said:


> Seriously?


Sure, I guess it's possible there are 180 pages of "Hey, yeah, nice buck, hope he walks by your stand...G'luck!"

:chortle:


----------



## TheKingofKings

Still trying to get to 5k.


----------



## tim2970

Isn't that buck on the Good Dr's back 4200 in Georgia?


----------



## Goatboy

Thats the OG this season..


----------



## DaneHunter

That's an awful big pile of corn. I really hope the next world record is fair chase, not over bait and with no trail pics. Taken with a traditional bow would be even better. That works sure ruffle some feathers.


----------



## CarpCommander

DaneHunter said:


> That's an awful big pile of corn. I really hope the next world record is fair chase, not over bait and with no trail pics. Taken with a traditional bow would be even better. That works sure ruffle some feathers.



Bait...trail cams...heck throw in a crossbow-its all legal, and its all FAIR CHASE. 

I do agree, if someone whacked it with a stickbow, well, that would deserve a standing ovation. 

Somehow Im still doubtful this ol' boy is wandering around the Ohio contryside, outside of a fence.....I guess time will tell.


----------



## pbuck

goatboy said:


> Thats the OG this season..


Lol! No leaves on anything? Must have been an early fall at that corn pile.


----------



## Roo223

I didn't even notice that good eye.


----------



## WNY Bowhunter

Look at the rack compared to the Beard sheds...that's 2013 OG. Even has the
BGI logo on the pics.


----------



## Roo223

Hey you old goat tried to pull the wool over our eyes.


----------



## gcab

still looks like a pretty scrawny neck to go with a buck that old with those horns, kind of like high fence deer. don't seem to get the thick necks like deer out of cages that rut. course when in a cage, you don't have to do that since the does are in the cage with you. i think if you look close under the logo you will see jimmy Houston walking out from behind one of the trees trying to get out of the frame before the picture was taken


----------



## Binney59

I'm pretty sure those pics were posted before to confirm he made it through the season. Me may be scrawny for one of 2 reasons- post rut weight loss or the fact that he has 230" of bone on his head just makes his neck look scrawny!


----------



## gcab

Binney59 said:


> I'm pretty sure those pics were posted before to confirm he made it through the season. Me may be scrawny for one of 2 reasons- post rut weight loss or the fact that he has 230" of bone on his head just makes his neck look scrawny!


Or for 3 reasons... he's in a pen


----------



## Binney59

gcab said:


> Or for 3 reasons... he's in a pen


Or that, I don't really care since I'm in WI, but figured that part was covered enough by now


----------



## jre4192

I drove 23 south from Circleville to 32 today, was I close to him?


----------



## nomansland

Thought he was going to be killed by now?


----------



## outdoorsman3

this just in guys! A friend of a friend got this picture of the buck in lake county illinois! He must have stopped by to get a Chicago style dog and an old style beer! He is probably going to Milwaukee next..


----------



## Buckithead

Yes


----------



## Buckithead

jre4192 said:


> I drove 23 south from Circleville to 32 today, was I close to him?


Yes


----------



## aberkenpas09

Milwaukee? sounds like Chicago area would be a good place to set up, take advantage of the lake funneling him down!


----------



## mbunner23

Buckithead said:


> Yes


I drove 23 from 32 to Portsmouth this past weekend for their big race. Was I closer?


----------



## Manila2005

I already shot that deer. Didn't take any pics or save the antlers but he was delicious!


----------



## Buckithead

mbunner23 said:


> I drove 23 from 32 to Portsmouth this past weekend for their big race. Was I closer?


Nope, in between waverly and Chillicothe on US 23 is very close.


----------



## jamesbalog

Buckithead said:


> Nope, in between waverly and Chillicothe on US 23 is very close.


guess i should have kept my lease in waverly


----------



## Buckithead

jamesbalog said:


> guess i should have kept my lease in waverly


Yes you should have. Where was your lease at?


----------



## jamesbalog

Buckithead said:


> Yes you should have. Where was your lease at?


I could take ya there but dont even remember what road it was on, it was just south of waverly


----------



## slinger

Isn't this deer dead yet?


----------



## gcab

not yet had to wait until muzzle loaders were put away before opening the gate. good to see the latest one is back in the know to exactly where this buck is at again... was worried after he flip flopped sides a few times he settled on one.


----------



## DaneHunter

Interesting conversation I had with a friend of mine from Champagne County... Showed him a picture of the OG just shooting the breeze. He asked me if I got those pics from Fred. Apparently he knows a farmer, Fred, that found a buck very similar (or the same?) dead on his property last winter. Said there was even an article in the local paper about it. He is going to do some digging and call me back.


----------



## Cannonball08

DaneHunter said:


> Interesting conversation I had with a friend of mine from Champagne County... Showed him a picture of the OG just shooting the breeze. He asked me if I got those pics from Fred. Apparently he knows a farmer, Fred, that found a buck very similar (or the same?) dead on his property last winter. Said there was even an article in the local paper about it. He is going to do some digging and call me back.


But there are sheds from him


----------



## DaneHunter

Cannonball08 said:


> But there are sheds from him


Could be from another year. I'm not saying this is OG, but he was pretty adimant he had seen this deer before, and he's not one to bull****.


----------



## Ohbowhunter815

Buckithead said:


> Nope, in between waverly and Chillicothe on US 23 is very close.


And here I am hunting in Jackson.


----------



## Cannonball08

DaneHunter said:


> Could be from another year. I'm not saying this is OG, but he was pretty adimant he had seen this deer before, and he's not one to bull****.



Gotcha


----------



## k.brink

Y is this thread still alive?


----------



## sway415

k.brink said:


> Y is this thread still alive?


Rhetorical question? Considering you just brought it right back to the top...

OH... and because this thread could quite be the most entertaining thread in AT history...


----------



## gcab

DaneHunter said:


> Could be from another year. I'm not saying this is OG, but he was pretty adimant he had seen this deer before, and he's not one to bull****.


Noone that has come to this topic or thread is one to bull****... haha


----------



## NH_Hunter 77

Interesting read


----------



## boyd447

DaneHunter said:


> Interesting conversation I had with a friend of mine from Champagne County... Showed him a picture of the OG just shooting the breeze. He asked me if I got those pics from Fred. Apparently he knows a farmer, Fred, that found a buck very similar (or the same?) dead on his property last winter. Said there was even an article in the local paper about it. He is going to do some digging and call me back.



I get the paper every day and never saw it...


----------



## DaneHunter

boyd447 said:


> I get the paper every day and never saw it...


There's only one news paper in champagne County?


----------



## k.brink

sway415 said:


> Rhetorical question? Considering you just brought it right back to the top...
> 
> OH... and because this thread could quite be the most entertaining thread in AT history...


Don't have to get so angry lol just a question 

And I think the most entertaining threads were that weid sask kid with the creepy signiture and the make believe buck that drowned lol


----------



## jonshaff

k.brink said:


> Don't have to get so angry lol just a question
> 
> And I think the most entertaining threads were that weid sask kid with the creepy signiture and the make believe buck that drowned lol


I thought it was hilarious!


----------



## Fortyneck

k.brink said:


> Don't have to get so angry lol just a question
> 
> And I think the most entertaining threads were that weid sask kid with the creepy signiture and the make believe buck that drowned lol


Oh you mean Turbo, come on his thread was a flash in the pan... a turd shaped flash that got flushed... circled around, popped back up, and flushed again...

This thread has high drama...staying power... better than Cats.


----------



## benkharr

NH_Hunter 77 said:


> Interesting read


You read the whole thing? It would be quicker to read the bible.


----------



## itallushrt

benkharr said:


> You read the whole thing? It would be quicker to read the bible.


They both have about the same amount of fiction as well.


----------



## DaneHunter

itallushrt said:


> They both have about the same amount of fiction as well.


I was gonna say that but figured the Bible thumpers would come ruin this wonderfully entertaining thread. Lol


----------



## gcab

What time does the gate to the pen open tomorrow? Before or after feeding?


----------



## KSQ2

itallushrt said:


> They both have about the same amount of fiction as well.


----------



## dspell20

I am making the prediction that this buck will get killed in the next two weeks and this thread can finally end.


----------



## jonshaff

That'd be cool if he had a brother....just sayin...


----------



## Buckithead

dspell20 said:


> I am making the prediction that this buck will get killed in the next two weeks and this thread can finally end.


My vacation starts Nov. 1st, I'm gonna try to get on him!


----------



## boyd447

DaneHunter said:


> There's only one news paper in champagne County?


Yes. Urbana daily citizen... Plus I read the springfield paper daily as well... My guess is he's talking about Fred Channel. He sells farm equipment and farms as well.


----------



## nhns4




----------



## gcab

You'll probably get him bh With the expert location of then trail camera being 50 yards away from the bait pile and not even on the farm that you hunt that it has been "seen" every day for except 9 days for a 4 month season, I'm sure your stand will be right on top of him. Course never know If you are able to get close enough to the pen door may work. Now that muzzleloader season is done for awhile, it can be staged better with a bow kill. Even looks like new trail camera photos proving its alive and free range... Since it makes sense put those photos out... Although Ohio hasnt had snow yet this year..


----------



## Buckithead

gcab said:


> You'll probably get him bh With the expert location of then trail camera being 50 yards away from the bait pile and not even on the farm that you hunt that it has been "seen" every day for except 9 days for a 4 month season, I'm sure your stand will be right on top of him. Course never know If you are able to get close enough to the pen door may work. Now that muzzleloader season is done for awhile, it can be staged better with a bow kill. Even looks like new trail camera photos proving its alive and free range... Since it makes sense put those photos out... Although Ohio hasnt had snow yet this year..


Step one open pen door, step two walk inside pen with deer, step three shoot deer and make it look like a legit bow kill, step four........ Gcab wake up your having wet dreams again! Lol


----------



## gcab

Buckithead said:


> Step one open pen door, step two walk inside pen with deer, step three shoot deer and make it look like a legit bow kill, step four........ Gcab wake up your having wet dreams again! Lol


Nope.. not sleeping. Eagerly awaiting you to kill him. Surprised you had time to post with all the working and shopping you have to do and no time to hunt him. Probably just letting your farmer friend photo the buck every day for the last 3 months again.


----------



## BP1992

From Cuddeback's wesite. Says the guy is from Chillicothe, OH.


----------



## DaneHunter

BP1992 said:


> From Cuddeback's wesite. Says the guy is from Chillicothe, OH.


That sure looks like him.


----------



## Treehugger98

If not, it's a freakin toad!!!! Who cares if it's OG or not if that cat is free range. Good luck to all the boys chasing this pig if it's not in a pen!


----------



## ArcheryRoad

Holly ****!,,,,


----------



## APAsuphan

An actual update! Good job BP


----------



## TheKingofKings

Yeah it does.


----------



## TheKingofKings

BTW...does every big deer on AT reside in a pen?


----------



## blind squirrel

Shooter.


----------



## Fortyneck

Looks like he only has 6 on his left this year.


----------



## DaneHunter

Well we know is not Buckithead picture, this deer is actually visible.


----------



## f7 666

Holy **** right on !!! I still can't believe people are sharing pics of this deer, and in day light to boot!! What the hell is wrong with people lol


----------



## ridgerunner1

f7 666 said:


> Holy **** right on !!! I still can't believe people are sharing pics of this deer, and in day light to boot!! What the hell is wrong with people lol



no sh*t especially with houses in the background...


----------



## BP1992

You can read his writeup about it here. It is definitely OG. He is calling him Goliath.

http://cuddeback.com/gallery.aspx


----------



## pbuck

The town of Chillicothe is only 85 or so driving miles from where OB's farm is. Probably a little less as the crow flies. But still.....Guess he's done some more traveling.


----------



## cwschwark

OG's location. Get some!


----------



## itallushrt

Sadly my wife's grandfather passed away yesterday morning so Ill be in Jackson, OH the next 3 days. Their family owns the implement there in Jackson. Ill ask some of the boys there if they know the scoop....they probably at least have heard about this deer.


----------



## Ubet28

Just leased some ground rite by there.. see you boys Friday taking the next month off to go after this monster..


----------



## f7 666

ridgerunner1 said:


> no sh*t especially with houses in the background...


Yeah it looks like a subdivision and a little investigating and it's pretty easy to find out where this guy lives, and **** I'm from canada lol. I've been following this story from day 1, i sure hope somebody is lucky enough to harvest this bad boy!


----------



## jeff25

cwschwark said:


> View attachment 2071891
> 
> OG's location. Get some!


I'm about 20 minutes from there


----------



## nhns4

cwschwark said:


> View attachment 2071891
> 
> OG's location. Get some!


That ain't cool


----------



## cwschwark

Better get an OnX chip for your GPS and strategically place some game cameras if there's any public land nearby lol.


----------



## itallushrt

nhns4 said:


> That ain't cool


Was thinking the same thing....poachers gonna be all over that joint now...


----------



## nhns4

itallushrt said:


> Was thinking the same thing....poachers gonna be all ovet that joint now...


Chad Teft is already on his way I'd imagine


----------



## cwschwark

Any kid with an iPhone could have figured that out. Don't give me **** about it.


----------



## Binney59

Not a fan of posting dudes info. He's no doubt excited to share the pics but if he wanted his personal info out there I'd leave it to him to release it. Most people are naive to how quick people can get info off the internet. 

Either way, hope a hunter gets him soon. Amazing animal.


----------



## hooiserarcher

Man o man........


----------



## Binney59

cwschwark said:


> Any kid with an iPhone could have figured that out. Don't give me **** about it.


No doubt true. I just could see someone getting excited about being so close to such an amazing animal and wanting to share the experience for others who love big deer. I appreciate being able to see the pictures even though I am not even in the state. 

What I'm saying is he probably didn't realize it would give away so much info (even though he should have) and I feel bad for the guy. It might be on a different farm that he manages though. Either way, all the chat about OG being near that town appears to be correct.


----------



## blinginpse

That's just wrong


----------



## cwschwark

Whatever it takes to bring an end to this thread lol.


----------



## Roo223

Fortyneck said:


> Looks like he only has 6 on his left this year.


You need to learn how to count still got 7 on both sides


----------



## cwschwark

If you're listed in an online "phone book" your info is already public, I just made the connection.


----------



## Treehugger98

The deer is probably dead boys, don't panic on the info, give ole boy benefit of doubt


----------



## stillern

Wow, I wondered why the hell this thread kept on...those Cuddeback bicks loog legit...


----------



## kiaelite

I believe the deer in the most recently developed photos will have a lower gross score than the original OG. Thoughts?


----------



## Master Chief

I hope someone who put a lot of hard work into hunting that deer kills it and not a poacher... Also if he lives, you can bet there will be shed poachers hammering that place hard.


----------



## basnbuks

That ant cool


----------



## H20fwler

Ya, thanx for the map!
I'm loading up the truck now and heading that way.


----------



## BP1992

kiaelite said:


> I believe the deer in the most recently developed photos will have a lower gross score than the original OG. Thoughts?


He looks bigger this year to me.


----------



## ridgerunner1

H20fwler said:


> Ya, thanx for the map!
> I'm loading up the truck now and heading that way.


good new's is no one will be hunting around me this yr in ohio


----------



## ridgerunner1

BP1992 said:


> He looks bigger this year to me.


me too with less deductions..if not a walking world record he's within 4 or 5 inches


----------



## DaneHunter

Gun season is only a month away...


----------



## Rod Savini

I have to think he is dead, if cuddeback released the photos. Unless the hunter isn't worried a whole flock of people will pressure and or try and poach/kill this buck


----------



## kiaelite

Someone should post up a side by side last year/this year


----------



## BP1992

Rod Savini said:


> I have to think he is dead, if cuddeback released the photos. Unless the hunter isn't worried a whole flock of people will pressure and or try and poach/kill this buck


Anybody can post pics to the Cuddeback wesite. It's not actually Cuddeback's pictures. I'm betting this guy has no clue how famous this deer is.


----------



## Rod Savini

BP1992 said:


> Anybody can post pics to the Cuddeback wesite. It's not actually Cuddeback's pictures. I'm betting this guy has no clue how famous this deer is.


Oh didn't know that. Yep probably some guy that doesn't get on the Internet hunting sites and posted it up. He might regret it now


----------



## Fortyneck

Roo223 said:


> You need to learn how to count still got 7 on both sides


Anybody who can count to potato can clearly see 6 on the left. 

You only got one hand or something?


----------



## Fortyneck

kiaelite said:


> I believe the deer in the most recently developed photos will have a lower gross score than the original OG. Thoughts?


I leaning toward agreeing, he may have less trash but I guess time will tell.

Hard to really tell but the brows don't look split either.


----------



## bullet225ho

freaking giant!!!! period. if the cuddy photo's are legit that is crazy. Some dude with a 30-06 could pluck him from the back porch....


----------



## Hidden Danger

BP1992 said:


> From Cuddeback's wesite. Says the guy is from Chillicothe, OH.


I'm quite sure that's him. Man what a beast.


----------



## snapps

Roo223 said:


> You need to learn how to count still got 7 on both sides


And you need to learn how to make an eye appointment :wacko:


----------



## DaneHunter

snapps said:


> And you need to learn how to make an eye appointment :wacko:


I see six?


----------



## Ryjax

Wow that sure looks a lot like him.... Not sure I would be happy if someone just gave every Tom, Dick and Harry his location though


----------



## 195B&C

That's him fellas


----------



## nontypical169

There's no denying that's the og...and he looks bigger to me..that dude is gonna have a rude awaking when he goes out to hunt and there's 100 trucks lining the parking lot..


----------



## kscumminsdriver

Can't believe I got sucked back into this thread but I did with the new pics... 


Question for those that actually know, has this deer relocated? Reading the 'story' posted on Cuddebacks site it seems as those this guy has no history with this deer.... that would seem odd considering this deer has been caught on cam in previous seasons. 

Would seem like a fairly simple task to come up with a score since the sheds were found and have been scored... not sure I would say he's bigger but he appears less trashy...


----------



## dhom

Ryjax said:


> Wow that sure looks a lot like him.... Not sure I would be happy if someone just gave every Tom, Dick and Harry his location though


Well if I had pics of him on my trailcam I would not be sharing with Cuddeback or anyone else until I had him down.


----------



## OHMonsters

cwschwark said:


> View attachment 2071891
> 
> OG's location. Get some!


This is just the address of the guy who posted pics. The deer could be several miles away. I don't know that we're any closer to OG's exact location. At least we know he is real and was alive at least several weeks ago.


----------



## Scotty C

I have posted in this thread several times... I still can't figure out why the person who got this buck on a trail cam would even remotely consider putting the photos on the internet. 
Hunting pressure is bad enough when there aren't pics of a potential world record circulating. 

I would keep the info of a big deer mostly to myself and my hunting partners. 

Why would you run to AT and invite all this BS???? The chances of the OP killing this deer are slim to none. And when he finally does get killed by someone else it's going to be gut wrenching!!
I know it's been said by many people on here, but damn I woulda kept this buck a secret!!


----------



## Chinchgub

It's ALIVE!!! (OG and this thread!)


----------



## Ohbowhunter815

I wonder if any of the guys from Slunger Hollow Productions has any info on this deer? They use to get on here a couple years ago haven't seen them on in a while. They have a lot of guys hunting around Chillicothe. 

Obviously the guy that posted the pic to cuddeback is not an AT member or he would've known the crap storm he would be in for.

Is this the most imfamous living deer to ever exist?


----------



## dspell20

These pics will surely get this thread to 5000. What happened to the high fence!


----------



## Binney59

Ohbowhunter815 said:


> I wonder if any of the guys from Slunger Hollow Productions has any info on this deer? They use to get on here a couple years ago haven't seen them on in a while. They have a lot of guys hunting around Chillicothe.
> 
> Obviously the guy that posted the pic to cuddeback is not an AT member or he would've known the crap storm he would be in for.
> 
> *Is this the most imfamous living deer to ever exist*?


Never heard of slunger hollow but if I had to guess the Lewiston buck in Iowa was the most publicized living buck ever. I remember watching a video of the "walking world record" of that buck and there was a ton of hype the year before he was shot. Same with the Field and Stream buck that was killed in Wi (Bob Decker I think) a couple years back. There were several magazine articles and videos put out about the buck. Im not sure how, but I haven't heard much about this buck outside of this thread. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Binney59

I was just thinking that to myself- where are all the high fence smart a's right now?


----------



## Ned250

dspell20 said:


> These pics will surely get this thread to 5000. What happened to the high fence!


You don't see his climbing gear with him? He rappelled over the fence.


----------



## Scotty C

Binney59 said:


> Never heard of slunger hollow but if I had to guess the Lewiston buck in Iowa was the most publicized living buck ever. I remember watching a video of the "walking world record" of that buck and there was a ton of hype the year before he was shot. Same with the Field and Stream buck that was killed in Wi (Bob Decker I think) a couple years back. There were several magazine articles and videos put out about the buck. Im not sure how, but I haven't heard much about this buck outside of this thread. I could be wrong though.


Its the Lovstuen Buck not Lewiston... And I think the reason that this buck has stayed solely on AT is because of the controversy surrounding it. OB turned out to be nothing but a fraud. Trophy Quest took a chance on him and I'm sure they regret it... Not that it was any wrong doing on their part...
Many think its a high fence deer. ETC, ETC, ETC....

Whoever shoots this deer is in for a ***** Storm of scrutiny...
Could be a the reason it only had most of the exposure on AT.


----------



## DaneHunter

Scotty C said:


> Its the Lovstuen Buck not Lewiston... And I think the reason that this buck has stayed solely on AT is because of the controversy surrounding it. OB turned out to be nothing but a fraud. Trophy Quest took a chance on him and I'm sure they regret it... Not that it was any wrong doing on their part...
> Many think its a high fence deer. ETC, ETC, ETC....
> 
> Whoever shoots this deer is in for a ***** Storm of scrutiny...
> Could be a reason its only had most exposure on AT.


I'm wondering if the guy with the pictures, or any one that shoots or for that matter will realize it could possibly be a new world record. I know everyone on AT knows it's a possibility, but with someone else?


----------



## blinginpse

What's happened with all ya smartass wise cracks danehunter. You tainted this thread so Much with your trash mouth posts and blah blah jibberish. 

After your dinky 6pt gut shot thread you made the other day you oughta feel bout like a idiot all in all.


----------



## Scotty C

DaneHunter said:


> I'm wondering if the guy with the pictures, or any one that shoots or for that matter will realize it could possibly be a new world record. I know everyone on AT knows it's a possibility, but with someone else?


Good Point...
If my father in law shot a deer like that, he'd show a few friends, take it to the taxidermist, hang it on the wall and be done with it lol!!!


----------



## BP1992

Scotty C said:


> Good Point...
> If my father in law shot a deer like that, he'd show a few friends, take it to the taxidermist, hang it on the wall and be done with it lol!!!


Probably not if he found out what kind of money could be involved.


----------



## GTM

Scotty C said:


> I have posted in this thread several times... I still can't figure out why the person who got this buck on a trail cam would even remotely consider putting the photos on the internet.
> Hunting pressure is bad enough when there aren't pics of a potential world record circulating.
> 
> I would keep the info of a big deer mostly to myself and my hunting partners.
> 
> Why would you run to AT and invite all this BS???? The chances of the OP killing this deer are slim to none. And when he finally does get killed by someone else it's going to be gut wrenching!!
> I know it's been said by many people on here, but damn I woulda kept this buck a secret!!


He most likely wanted to win the Cuddeback picture contest. I really don't think he knows what he has there or he would have been secretive about it.


----------



## Scotty C

BP1992 said:


> Probably not if he found out what kind of money could be involved.


Very true


----------



## Scotty C

GTM said:


> He most likely wanted to win the Cuddeback picture contest. I really don't think he knows what he has there or he would have been secretive about it.


I don't think the OP was using a cuddeback it was just pics he decided to post


----------



## Xlr8n

What post number is the trailcam pic in?


----------



## BP1992

Xlr8n said:


> What post number is the trailcam pic in?


Post #4545


----------



## legion_archery

Xlr8n said:


> What post number is the trailcam pic in?


Post #4545


----------



## DB444

TheKingofKings said:


> Yeah it does.


Very interesting


----------



## Ohbowhunter815

Scotty C said:


> I don't think the OP was using a cuddeback it was just pics he decided to post


I think he means the latest pics that just showed up of the deer this season on cuddebacks site.


----------



## J-Carter

Have a bad feeling he's going to get killed by by a ******* with a spotlight! and we will never hear of it....


----------



## Ohbowhunter815

cwschwark said:


> View attachment 2071891
> 
> OG's location. Get some!


Thats exactly where buckithead said OG was a week or so ago. BH you know the guy that posted the pics to cuddeback?


----------



## Fortyneck

Ohbowhunter815 said:


> Thats exactly where buckithead said OG was a week or so ago. BH you know the guy that posted the pics to cuddeback?


I was thinking about this, everybody is getting bent out of shape about a location being posted, but it is not really a secret.


----------



## JSI KODIAK

So much for OB's brother saying it was a high fence deer.


----------



## tsilvers

I think location is close... but not spot on... could be wrong... but don't think so...


----------



## Scotty C

Ohbowhunter815 said:


> I think he means the latest pics that just showed up of the deer this season on cuddebacks site.


Either one.... No freakin way would I share that pic with a bowhunting website.........until hes dead lol!!!


----------



## jeff25

the funny thing is that the DD ranch really isnt that far from there


----------



## Scotty C

jeff25 said:


> the funny thing is that the DD ranch really isnt that far from there


Could be a deer that escaped a few years ago.


----------



## Ohbowhunter815

jeff25 said:


> the funny thing is that the DD ranch really isnt that far from there


About 40 miles driving. Maybe 32-35 by deer.


----------



## jeff25

Ohbowhunter815 said:


> About 40 miles driving. Maybe 32-35 by deer.


There is part of the DD in allansville which is on SR 50


----------



## Slick16

OG lives.. in for more updates.


----------



## Muzzy Moment

Using information given it appears the camera location is here....


----------



## sway415

jeff25 said:


> the funny thing is that the DD ranch really isnt that far from there


Wow, hearing that name really brings me back. I have hunted the DD twice as a kid. The local archery shop owner was friends with Danny and would make a yearly trip to shoot rams/hogs. When I was there (circa 1999-2001), there were no Whitetails on the property. Looks like they found out where the real $$$ is...


----------



## BuckTeeth

Its alive.... giggity giggity!! Packing the truck for Chillecothe as i type!!


----------



## kiaelite

Muzzy Moment said:


> Using information given it appears the camera location is here....
> View attachment 2072289


Disagree. Right field, wrong spot.


----------



## Slick16

that's crazy.. the location is pretty easy to find. I found the field pictured above in just a few minutes


----------



## sticknstring33

This guy is going to crap his pants when his nephew or whoever brings this thread to his attention. He's lucky he was using a Cuddeback. Nobody will bother it.


----------



## bMis

that looks a lot like the Milo Hansen world record typical... but with taller brows, more kickers and a little more mass... not quite as tall in the points beyond the brow tines though


----------



## Muzzy Moment

Well it's along the wood line there somewhere


----------



## APAsuphan

sticknstring33 said:


> This guy is going to crap his pants when his nephew or whoever brings this thread to his attention. He's lucky he was using a Cuddeback. Nobody will bother it.


Lol that's the only brand that I have had stolen


----------



## paarchhntr

I thought this thread died months ago.

What is the longest running thread on AT?


----------



## flathead

Big antlers and money bring out the worst in people. Poor dude will probably have his farm and everything in a 10 mile radius of his house leased out by this saturday.


----------



## APAsuphan

So ohio is OTC huh


----------



## palmatedbuck04

APAsuphan said:


> So ohio is OTC huh


Yup


----------



## BP1992

If I lived anywhere close to there I would find that landowner and offer him a crap load of money to lease it. :wink:


----------



## Tim10610

I hope this deer gets hit by some poor old lady driving a caddy and she sells the rack for $$ and lives happily ever after.


----------



## DaneHunter

Amish kid with a 30.06...


----------



## dblungem

APAsuphan said:


> So ohio is OTC huh


Road Trip! I will bring the .50 and night vision. Let's roll


----------



## KSQ2

Muzzy Moment said:


> Using information given it appears the camera location is here....
> View attachment 2072289


Wow, talk about regret...


----------



## Ky Bob

DaneHunter said:


> Amish kid with a 30.06...


Their season is 365 days so they would have already taken it.


----------



## Hoyt4683

If only oklahoma deer looked like that


----------



## DB444

Muzzy Moment said:


> Using information given it appears the camera location is here....
> View attachment 2072289


:mg::thumbs_up


----------



## bj99robinson

I'm actually rooting for the deer to survive. Good luck OG!


----------



## Master Chief

bj99robinson said:


> I'm actually rooting for the deer to survive. Good luck OG!


You mean until your spotlight battery is charged up right?

Kidding... I hope he survives for a bit too.. That deer travels a lot and there's simply no tellin when he will walk by my stand here in TN. I may even have trail camera pictures of him from when he was 1.5.. He'll be back soon!


----------



## hatchettjack

Muzzy Moment said:


> Using information given it appears the camera location is here....
> View attachment 2072289


I concur the houses in the background match perfectly!


----------



## hatchettjack

If i was rich, id be down there offering lots of money to the landowners!


----------



## Muzzy Moment

Crazy how the internet has changed the hunting world. Just by looking at a couple posts you can narrow down to a 100 yard area of where a picture was taken. I hunt about 30 miles east of there gonna take a really got for for him to travel that far haha


----------



## Cannonball08

I wonder how the guys posting the area would like it if your cams locations was posted for the world to see. I don't get it


----------



## nhns4

Poachers Paradise.


----------



## OhioRed

itallushrt said:


> Sadly my wife's grandfather passed away yesterday morning so Ill be in Jackson, OH the next 3 days. Their family owns the implement there in Jackson. Ill ask some of the boys there if they know the scoop....they probably at least have heard about this deer.


You talking about Jackson Implement? That's the best auto parts/ machine shop for thousands of miles in any direction!!!


----------



## APAsuphan

dblungem said:


> Road Trip! I will bring the .50 and night vision. Let's roll


Lol I'm down


----------



## ohiostrutter

a ten minute search of the ross co ohio auditors office website and I have the name and address of the person that owns the "trail cam location"......too bad I already burnt my ohio buck tag!!!!!


----------



## OhioRed

I didn't think it was that close to 772.


----------



## RightWing

I got two here just like it.


----------



## jamesbalog

I was thinking across the road from the location you all are saying...

But who says the guy is hunting anywhere near where he lives?


----------



## BucksnBass525

Dierte said:


> Wow! I hope you get him before the orange army does.


He has eluded the army for at least 5 years already, I bet he is mainly nocturnal.


----------



## PaBone

I wish I would have read this thread before I shot my public land buck last week close to that area, I would have held out for OG had I known he was still alive.


----------



## carbon arrow1

Dierte said:


> Wow! I hope you get him before the orange army does.


I'd be happy for anyone who tags him.


----------



## my3sons

blinginpse said:


> What's happened with all ya smartass wise cracks danehunter. You tainted this thread so Much with your trash mouth posts and blah blah jibberish.
> 
> After your dinky 6pt gut shot thread you made the other day you oughta feel bout like a idiot all in all.


Bingo😉


----------



## DaneHunter

blinginpse said:


> What's happened with all ya smartass wise cracks danehunter. You tainted this thread so Much with your trash mouth posts and blah blah jibberish.
> 
> After your dinky 6pt gut shot thread you made the other day you oughta feel bout like a idiot all in all.


Hey it was an 8 point, atleast get the facts right grandpa.


----------



## Roo223

Somebody needs to kill this deer.


----------



## Eddie12

blinginpse said:


> What's happened with all ya smartass wise cracks danehunter. You tainted this thread so Much with your trash mouth posts and blah blah jibberish.
> 
> After your dinky 6pt gut shot thread you made the other day you oughta feel bout like a idiot all in all.


:mg: Wow that's good stuff couldn't have said it better.


----------



## DaneHunter

Explain to me how I was wrong? Pretty sure this isn't Buckets property, or Chasen or any other idiots on this site. You just got your panties in a bunch when I wasn't on team bucket.


----------



## ajbuckwacker

jamesbalog said:


> I was thinking across the road from the location you all are saying...
> 
> But who says the guy is hunting anywhere near where he lives?


Exactly. Because every deer hunter walks across the road or out his back door to hunt.


----------



## gwa2712

This thread is a prime example of why I have never and will never post pictures on AT.


----------



## thwacker

BucksnBass525 said:


> He has eluded the army for at least 5 years already, I bet he is mainly nocturnal.


Didn't look too nocturnal in the pic.......lol


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

If this location is correct this means this buck has traveled 24 miles by a crow flys from where we had pics of him and where the sheds were picked up! Crazy!


----------



## nhns4

Chasenwhitetail said:


> If this location is correct this means this buck has traveled 24 miles by a crow flys from where we had pics of him and where the sheds were picked up! Crazy!


Boom!


----------



## BP1992

BucksnBass525 said:


> He has eluded the army for at least 5 years already, I bet he is mainly nocturnal.


I wouldn't call a buck that moves during the daylight in early October nocturnal.


----------



## DaneHunter

Chasenwhitetail said:


> If this location is correct this means this buck has traveled 24 miles by a crow flys from where we had pics of him and where the sheds were picked up! Crazy!


What do you think... Same deer or not?


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

Same deer 100%. But the location has to be off I would think


----------



## DaneHunter

Do you know the guy that has the pictures? I thought maybe he was a neighbor to the farm you hunt.


----------



## APAsuphan

Chasenwhitetail said:


> If this location is correct this means this buck has traveled 24 miles by a crow flys from where we had pics of him and where the sheds were picked up! Crazy!


That would be hard to believe, although it would sure explain why nobody ever kills him lol


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

No I do not know him And yes that would explain why he never killed


----------



## GTM

Chasen you got any pics yet?


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

Nope not a thing fellas. Maybe this is why lol he don't have a home


----------



## jamesbalog

Figures the lease i had was 25 miles away from that address, who knows if it was the right direction though

I was to the south of rt32 and just east of rt23


----------



## tsilvers

Chasenwhitetail said:


> If this location is correct this means this buck has traveled 24 miles by a crow flys from where we had pics of him and where the sheds were picked up! Crazy!


exactly... not even close to where he is... lol


----------



## DaneHunter

He must not move that much if Buckets friend has a picture of him every day except for nine. 

Unless during those nine days he ran 50 miles to visit relatives. :dontknow:


----------



## ohiostrutter

tsilvers said:


> exactly... not even close to where he is... lol


Says to me te location is exactly right!


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

Plus I know the where that farm is that stretch of road is and it's always flooded with velvet stalkers lol it woulda made it out before small areas like that The only talk u hear is politics and big deer


----------



## ohiostrutter

tsilvers said:


> exactly... not even close to where he is
> 
> This tells me the location is spot on lol


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

Good luck ohiostrutter


----------



## kiaelite

I am no where near a private investigator but there are a lot of give aways that lead me to believe that buck was in that field. Just look at the fine details of the houses, natural ditch in the daylight photo, he might have only been there for a couple weeks but if you asked the cuddle back owner I'll bet that the camera is on that field behind his house


----------



## ohiostrutter

Chasenwhitetail said:


> Good luck ohiostrutter


My 2014 ohio buck tag is already wrapped around an antler. Hope one of you guys get him. Even if I had a tag, not my style to swoop in on a deer others are obviously hunting. I've got no horse in this race lol


----------



## jamesbalog

kiaelite said:


> I am no where near a private investigator but there are a lot of give aways that lead me to believe that buck was in that field. Just look at the fine details of the houses, natural ditch in the daylight photo, he might have only been there for a couple weeks but if you asked the cuddle back owner I'll bet that the camera is on that field behind his house


Maybe its just me but the houses seem far too close in the pics to be the field behind his house


----------



## dspell20

Chasenwhitetail said:


> Same deer 100%. But the location has to be off I would think


I thought OB claimed that that deer moved a long distance from he saw it to where you saw it


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

Yea but he was also completely full of s•••


----------



## pbuck

Chasenwhitetail said:


> Yea but he was also completely full of s•••


Understatement!


----------



## DaneHunter

Chasenwhitetail said:


> Yea but he was also completely full of s•••


Unless he wasn't..... Lol


----------



## kiaelite

jamesbalog said:


> Maybe its just me but the houses seem far too close in the pics to be the field behind his house


I can point out the key components that lead me to believe it is the same, once I am on a computer and not my phone. Plus if you look on page 181, buckethead states that if you are on 23 between waverly and chilliecloth you are very close to where he believed it to be. That statement along with the daylight trail cam is the most proof we have had, even over chasen. Not calling you out chasen, just saying I beleive there is a real possibility this deer moved that far and maybe farther


----------



## jamesbalog

kiaelite said:


> I can point out the key components that lead me to believe it is the same, once I am on a computer and not my phone. Plus if you look on page 181, buckethead states that if you are on 23 between waverly and chilliecloth you are very close to where he believed it to be. That statement along with the daylight trail cam is the most proof we have had, even over chasen. Not calling you out chasen, just saying I beleive there is a real possibility this deer moved that far and maybe farther


Please do, i stared at those pics for quite some time and couldnt make the connection


----------



## CarpCommander

3...2....1......


----------



## Shindig

My guess:


----------



## jamesbalog

Shindig said:


> My guess:
> 
> View attachment 2072613
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2072614


I like your guess much better. That one makes sense to me


----------



## Buckithead

cwschwark said:


> View attachment 2071891
> 
> OG's location. Get some!


Close but a little to far north.


----------



## itallushrt

OhioRed said:


> You talking about Jackson Implement? That's the best auto parts/ machine shop for thousands of miles in any direction!!!


Exactly what I'm talking about. Here now. Funeral is tomorrow. =(


----------



## Buckithead

Binney59 said:


> I was just thinking that to myself- where are all the high fence smart a's right now?


I tried to tell them he was legit!


----------



## Buckithead

Chasenwhitetail said:


> If this location is correct this means this buck has traveled 24 miles by a crow flys from where we had pics of him and where the sheds were picked up! Crazy!


Yeah, doesn't seem right to me


----------



## Rackaholic2004

I think no one knows where this buck really is. I also think whoever posted this deer on here is a complete moron. Lol good luck everyone


----------



## Master Chief

Rackaholic2004 said:


> I think no one knows where this buck really is. I also think whoever posted this deer on here is a complete moron. Lol good luck everyone


Great first post.

Nobody knows where that deer is. They just have pictures of him on cameras that they cannot remember the location of.

The guy that initially posted seems like a fair enough guy to me.. Haven't seen him say anything stupid yet. You on the other hand are off to a good start.


----------



## kiaelite

This is what I am thinking. The field has a little ridge to it, and you are looking at the crest of the ridge towards the houses. JMO not that it matters much since I am not and will not be hunting this deer.


----------



## Fortyneck

Master Chief said:


> Great first post.
> 
> Nobody knows where that deer is. They just have pictures of him on cameras that they cannot remember the location of.
> 
> The guy that initially posted seems like a fair enough guy to me.. Haven't seen him say anything stupid yet. You on the other hand are off to a good start.


Boom! That just happened.

:toothy2:

Probably "Mr. Cuddeback" himself having a change of heart now that grandpa's farm is all over AT.


----------



## Fortyneck

kiaelite said:


> View attachment 2072640
> View attachment 2072641
> 
> 
> This is what I am thinking. The field has a little ridge to it, and you are looking at the crest of the ridge towards the houses. JMO not that it matters much since I am not and will not be hunting this deer.


You know, I want to believe, but the house on the left of the "tree line" (by the 772 sign on the overheads) is unaccounted for in the trail cam pics. 

It really seems to me like it would be in the line of sight.


----------



## jamesbalog

kiaelite said:


> View attachment 2072640
> View attachment 2072641
> 
> 
> This is what I am thinking. The field has a little ridge to it, and you are looking at the crest of the ridge towards the houses. JMO not that it matters much since I am not and will not be hunting this deer.


Now i can really see what you mean, im not sure where in that field the cam is.. but im pretty sure AT just located a possible world record right down to the field he is feeding in


----------



## Ubet28

I wasn't gonna say anything. . But i just want to put this out there.. I talked to the guy tonight. . And let me tell you he is a very genuine good guy.. And if anyone gets this deer the AT community should be happy it is someone like this.. I know nothing I say is gonna get you guys to quit posting pictures and info up.. But just sit back and self reflect on would if you were him. And really just didn't understand that this deer was so popular. . I honestly hope this guy gets this deer cause like i said if anyone gets it he deserves it.. I also can assure you he is fully aware of this thread now.. come on guys just let it go. And maybe by the grace of God this guy will finally put a end to thread that has so much history..


----------



## 195B&C

Wow! You guys are pretty serious about investigating the location hahaha


----------



## Buckithead

He has only traveled about 4-5 miles from where he was last year.


----------



## smokin x's

:zip: Im really pulling for the guy who got the cuddeback pics.


----------



## ridgerunner1

Buckithead said:


> He has only traveled about 4-5 miles from where he was last year.


ru not after him?


----------



## Bowhunter163

kiaelite said:


> View attachment 2072640
> View attachment 2072641
> 
> 
> This is what I am thinking. The field has a little ridge to it, and you are looking at the crest of the ridge towards the houses. JMO not that it matters much since I am not and will not be hunting this deer.


It doesn't matter if this is the location or not , can you imagine the amount of phone calls and visits from people wanting to lease the property around that area right now ?


----------



## smokin x's

Ubet28 said:


> I wasn't gonna say anything. . But i just want to put this out there.. I talked to the guy tonight. . And let me tell you he is a very genuine good guy.. And if anyone gets this deer the AT community should be happy it is someone like this.. I know nothing I say is gonna get you guys to quit posting pictures and info up.. But just sit back and self reflect on would if you were him. And really just didn't understand that this deer was so popular. . I honestly hope this guy gets this deer cause like i said if anyone gets it he deserves it.. I also can assure you he is fully aware of this thread now.. come on guys just let it go. And maybe by the grace of God this guy will finally put a end to thread that has so much history..


Stand up guy right here. 

With all the attention that area is gonna get the next few weeks, I hope he can pull it off soon.


----------



## Buckithead

ridgerunner1 said:


> ru not after him?


Haven't seen him anywhere near where im hunting.


----------



## Buckithead

smokin x's said:


> Stand up guy right here.
> 
> With all the attention that area is gonna get the next few weeks, I hope he can pull it off soon.


So, I asume you called him to tell him all about the deer? Strange.


----------



## Ubet28

No I called to tell him that the deer he posted a picture of was going viral on AT.. I really don't care if you believe me or not. But i know that I felt in my heart that I needed to let this guy know how some of the AT community was acting. And the way every one wants to try and figure out where this camera is. I also no I will sleep better tonight knowing I did call him.. ai talked to the gentlemen for a half hr I can also tell you his little girl answered the phone. And was very polite and respectful just like he was.. I can also tell you that from the first impression of him he is a genuine guy a avid hunter.. and just didn't realize that this buck was so popular. . I told him to come and look at this thread for himself. But I figured you guy's would just flame him like you do everyone else that has claimed to see this deer.. and that it wasn't worth his time. But if he does get this deer it is well deserved. Don't be sour bucket head.. it's people like you that put a sour taste in my mouth. People like you that don't deserve a buck like that. Cause your so full of yourself and automatically think I'm making this up.. well unlike you there are descent human beings in this world that truly want to do things rite and don't only think about themselves. . Your glory days a are over. Time to go back to 3rd shift and work a real job bud..


----------



## nhns4

Zing


----------



## Fortyneck

Ubet28 said:


> I wasn't gonna say anything. . But i just want to put this out there.. I talked to the guy tonight. . And let me tell you he is a very genuine good guy.. And if anyone gets this deer the AT community should be happy it is someone like this.. I know nothing I say is gonna get you guys to quit posting pictures and info up.. But just sit back and self reflect on would if you were him. And really just didn't understand that this deer was so popular. . I honestly hope this guy gets this deer cause like i said if anyone gets it he deserves it.. I also can assure you he is fully aware of this thread now.. come on guys just let it go. And maybe by the grace of God this guy will finally put a end to thread that has so much history..





Ubet28 said:


> No I called to tell him that the deer he posted a picture of was going viral on AT.. I really don't care if you believe me or not. But i know that I felt in my heart that I needed to let this guy know how some of the AT community was acting. And the way every one wants to try and figure out where this camera is. I also no I will sleep better tonight knowing I did call him.. ai talked to the gentlemen for a half hr I can also tell you his little girl answered the phone. And was very polite and respectful just like he was.. I can also tell you that from the first impression of him he is a genuine guy a avid hunter.. and just didn't realize that this buck was so popular. . I told him to come and look at this thread for himself. But I figured you guy's would just flame him like you do everyone else that has claimed to see this deer.. and that it wasn't worth his time. But if he does get this deer it is well deserved. Don't be sour bucket head.. it's people like you that put a sour taste in my mouth. People like you that don't deserve a buck like that. Cause your so full of yourself and automatically think I'm making this up.. well unlike you there are descent human beings in this world that truly want to do things rite and don't only think about themselves. . Your glory days a are over. Time to go back to 3rd shift and work a real job bud..











LMAO!!!

You must have been popular in school, reminding the teacher she never assigned homework for the weekend. You gonna light a candle for the dude in hopes he kills 

OG? It's just a deer. You want to slam people on AT who got history with this deer too, when it was dude who posted pics on his own. He probably is a normal guy, 

like "who's this freak calling me?" To quote William Munny, "Deserves got nothing to do with it."


----------



## smokin x's

Buckithead said:


> So, I asume you called him to tell him all about the deer? Strange.


No I didn't, Ubet28 did. 
That's good character to make sure the guy understands what kind of info he unintentionally put out there, and how far some are taking it. It's something I hope someone would do for me if I was in the shoes of the guy who got the pics.


----------



## Hoyt'Em10

Chasenwhitetail said:


> Boy ole boy was I surprised to find this on the ole tail camera! Any guesses on what this pig will score??


Aren't this deer's sheds on the cover of Big Game Illustrated? http://www.worldwidenewsonline.com/big-game-illustrated-fall-2014.html


----------



## Orvisman73

Chasenwhitetail said:


> Boy ole boy was I surprised to find this on the ole tail camera! Any guesses on what this pig will score??


For comparison


----------



## Orvisman73

BP1992 said:


> From Cuddeback's wesite. Says the guy is from Chillicothe, OH.


Same deer?


----------



## Ubet28

Fortyneck said:


> View attachment 2072752
> 
> 
> LMAO!!!
> 
> You must have been popular in school, reminding the teacher she never assigned homework for the weekend. You gonna light a candle for the dude in hopes he kills
> 
> OG? It's just a deer. You want to slam people on AT who got history with this deer too, when it was dude who posted pics on his own. He probably is a normal guy,
> 
> like "who's this freak calling me?" To quote William Munny, "Deserves got nothing to do with it."


Actually the funny thing is I was the kid in school that would of whooped your arse.. That's why I am the way I am today.. I made poor choices when I was younger took pride in getting drunk and fighting anyone and everyone.. I grew older and raised kids from a young age. Had twins at 17 that are 20 and had a daughter at 18 and she is 19. raised them from day one. Git divorced at 22 and the kids moved in with me at 26.. raised them ever since on my own. Made me realize allot of things and made me who I am today.. So what if this guy is a just your average guy. In my opinion it's people like that who deserve a deer like that. Not some egotistical self centered POS. Like your self thinking what? Cause you have been in the woods since you were 5 have hinted hard your whole life you feel you deserve it more. Lmao that's some funny ****.. talk about the kid in school who didn't have to earn **** was spoon fed and on his mom's nipple a little to long. Probably lived at home till you were in your late 20s heck you may still live at home.. I bet that fits you well. Cause honestly why would anyone take the time to try and figure out where this deer is. Take some of that self worth if you have any left and wish the guy luck..

And yes I felt very funny calling him. And wasn't really sure what I was gonna say cause yea it did me make me feel crazy. . But it had to be done. And if it was you on the other end of the phone I would if called you too. It doesn't matter who it was I would of called the person. Not every has 6700 post AT and lives and breaths for AT.. so I felt he deserved to know what was being talked about. And he told me a little about the land the history with the deer and we had a great conversation. . I told him I dint want to know. He can verify all I have said.. If he decides to come on here.. but honestly if I was him and read through this thread I'm sure he will think some of you are allot more nuts then I am.. he thanked me for calling & I wished him luck and told him I hope he gets that deer on the ground this weekend. .


----------



## Orvisman73

Not sure


----------



## Orvisman73

They could very well be close relatives... Idk the brows are different... In my experience curved brows remain year after year.... Just my thoughts


----------



## Fortyneck

Ubet28 said:


> Actually the funny thing is I was the kid in school that would of whooped your arse.. That's why I am the way I am today.. I made poor choices when I was younger took pride in getting drunk and fighting anyone and everyone.. I grew older and raised kids from a young age. Had twins at 17 that are 20 and had a daughter at 18 and she is 19. raised them from day one. Git divorced at 22 and the kids moved in with me at 26.. raised them ever since on my own. Made me realize allot of things and made me who I am today.. So what if this guy is a just your average guy. In my opinion it's people like that who deserve a deer like that. Not some egotistical self centered POS. Like your self thinking what? Cause you have been in the woods since you were 5 have hinted hard your whole life you feel you deserve it more. Lmao that's some funny ****.. talk about the kid in school who didn't have to earn **** was spoon fed and on his mom's nipple a little to long. Probably lived at home till you were in your late 20s heck you may still live at home.. I bet that fits you well. Cause honestly why would anyone take the time to try and figure out where this deer is. Take some of that self worth if you have any left and wish the guy luck..
> 
> And yes I felt very funny calling him. And wasn't really sure what I was gonna say cause yea it did me make me feel crazy. . But it had to be done. And if it was you on the other end of the phone I would if called you too. It doesn't matter who it was I would of called the person. Not every has 6700 post AT and lives and breaths for AT.. so I felt he deserved to know what was being talked about. And he told me all about the land the history with the deer and we had a great conversation. . I wished him luck and told him I hope he gets that deer on the ground this weekend. .


Listen I'm not trying to pursue an AT blood-feud over this, and I'm glad that you are motivated to live right, and contacting dude was a noble effort that shows character 

on your part, for sure. For the record I have made zero effort to locate this deer, or dude, and yes, I do love my mother. :teeth:

My point is that if those pics *are* of OG, and you think he deserves to kill this deer, he needs to get in line, because there are quite a few people out there 

(in Southern Ohio) that have known this deer for longer, and have pics too. If this guy's only claim to OG is that he is a clueless dip$#!t that posted his pic on the 

cuddyback site linked to his geographic location then good luck to him... Good luck to anybody who paid for a license and has a tag that is hunting legally.

*It's just a deer...*


At this point I'm rooting for EHD.

...and Buckithead a close second... :icon_1_lol:


----------



## Buckithead

Ubet28 said:


> No I called to tell him that the deer he posted a picture of was going viral on AT.. I really don't care if you believe me or not. But i know that I felt in my heart that I needed to let this guy know how some of the AT community was acting. And the way every one wants to try and figure out where this camera is. I also no I will sleep better tonight knowing I did call him.. ai talked to the gentlemen for a half hr I can also tell you his little girl answered the phone. And was very polite and respectful just like he was.. I can also tell you that from the first impression of him he is a genuine guy a avid hunter.. and just didn't realize that this buck was so popular. . I told him to come and look at this thread for himself. But I figured you guy's would just flame him like you do everyone else that has claimed to see this deer.. and that it wasn't worth his time. But if he does get this deer it is well deserved. Don't be sour bucket head.. it's people like you that put a sour taste in my mouth. People like you that don't deserve a buck like that. Cause your so full of yourself and automatically think I'm making this up.. well unlike you there are descent human beings in this world that truly want to do things rite and don't only think about themselves. . Your glory days a are over. Time to go back to 3rd shift and work a real job bud..


No sour taste here, I just thought it was odd that you felt the need to call up a stranger and spill your guts to the guy about everything that's been going on with the deer. Almost seems like you have an agenda of some sort. If not then good for you, here is a pat on the back you saved the day!


----------



## Ubet28

Fortyneck said:


> Listen I'm not trying to pursue an AT blood-feud over this, and I'm glad that you are motivated to live right, and contacting dude was a noble effort that shows character
> 
> on your part, for sure. For the record I have made zero effort to locate this deer, or dude, and yes, I do love my mother. :teeth:
> 
> My point is that if those pics *are* of OG, and you think he deserves to kill this deer, he needs to get in line, because there are quite a few people out there
> 
> (in Southern Ohio) that have known this deer for longer, and have pics too. If this guy's only claim to OG is that he is a clueless dip$#!t that posted his pic on the
> 
> cuddyback site linked to his geographic location then good luck to him... Good luck to anybody who paid for a license and has a tag that is hunting legally.
> 
> *It's just a deer...*
> 
> 
> At this point I'm rooting for EHD.
> 
> ...and Buckithead a close second... :icon_1_lol:


I can respect that .. my response and actions were not nice. I apologize. . I just hate to see all these people posting up Ariel shots and everything.. I guess I shouldn't say he deserves it.. but let me tell after talking with him I truly hope he is the one.. it's not like he just picked up a bow yesterday and started hunting. The guy is a avid hunter just doesn't get on the forums. He told me flat out when he posted the picture all he was thinking about was winning a free camera.. He also said he was comparing it to Milo's buck.. And also said he has game warden as a friend who advised him not share the photos. . But didn't think it would take off like it has. . Sorry do attacking you that was uncalled for. Have a good night and Gl this sesaon. .


----------



## Scotty C

I'm not all for posting the location of this property on AT, that's just a dick move. On the other hand these people posted the pic of this buck on line and opened themselves up for all of this.. 

Chasen.... My brotha!! Ive said it before and I'll say it again. What in Gods name were you thinking when you posted the original pics??????????????

Knowing now what you didn't know then... Would you still post them?


----------



## Scotty C

Chasenwhitetail said:


> Southern Ohio is a big chunk of ground with a lot of counties....


doesn't seem so big now......


----------



## zenworks911

Nicely done. I know I would have appreciated the heads up.




Ubet28 said:


> No I called to tell him that the deer he posted a picture of was going viral on AT.. I really don't care if you believe me or not. But i know that I felt in my heart that I needed to let this guy know how some of the AT community was acting. And the way every one wants to try and figure out where this camera is. I also no I will sleep better tonight knowing I did call him.. ai talked to the gentlemen for a half hr I can also tell you his little girl answered the phone. And was very polite and respectful just like he was.. I can also tell you that from the first impression of him he is a genuine guy a avid hunter.. and just didn't realize that this buck was so popular. . I told him to come and look at this thread for himself. But I figured you guy's would just flame him like you do everyone else that has claimed to see this deer.. and that it wasn't worth his time. But if he does get this deer it is well deserved. Don't be sour bucket head.. it's people like you that put a sour taste in my mouth. People like you that don't deserve a buck like that. Cause your so full of yourself and automatically think I'm making this up.. well unlike you there are descent human beings in this world that truly want to do things rite and don't only think about themselves. . Your glory days a are over. Time to go back to 3rd shift and work a real job bud..


----------



## dx2

zenworks911 said:


> Nicely done. I know I would have appreciated the heads up.


^ditto. Good lookin out, Ubet28. I agree with you that some of this investigative stuff and posting of info goes too far. If I was in this guys shoes, I'd want to know about this [email protected] storm too. He sounds like a good guy who loves to hunt and I hope he or someone like him gets this buck. I'm also glad that this is a legit free range deer that is still alive, after all the speculation and hype on this thread.


----------



## gcab

Buckithead said:


> Haven't seen him anywhere near where im hunting.


What happened to the farmer friend that allows you to hunt that has seen him every day for months except for 9 that you decided to put up a trail camera somewhere else 50 yards away from seeing anything?


----------



## Fortyneck

Ubet28 said:


> I can respect that .. my response and actions were not nice. I apologize. . I just hate to see all these people posting up Ariel shots and everything.. I guess I shouldn't say he deserves it.. but let me tell after talking with him I truly hope he is the one.. it's not like he just picked up a bow yesterday and started hunting. The guy is a avid hunter just doesn't get on the forums. He told me flat out when he posted the picture all he was thinking about was winning a free camera.. He also said he was comparing it to Milo's buck.. And also said he has game warden as a friend who advised him not share the photos. . But didn't think it would take off like it has. . Sorry do attacking you that was uncalled for. Have a good night and Gl this sesaon. .


It's all good, I kind came at you too, lol. Good luck to you too.



Scotty C said:


> I'm not all for posting the location of this property on AT, that's just a dick move. On the other hand these people posted the pic of this buck on line and opened themselves up for all of this..
> 
> Chasen.... My brotha!! Ive said it before and I'll say it again. What in Gods name were you thinking when you posted the original pics??????????????
> 
> Knowing now what you didn't know then... Would you still post them?


You forget, he kinda had no choice, they would've hit AT sooner or later, they were already on FB, he might as well get credit for them.


----------



## cfred70

Did we ever stop to think, that the guy that posted it is from Chillicothe....doesn't mean thats where the pic came from. I could list my hometown, but most of the place I hunt are miles away from there. He could be from Chillicothe and the pic could be from his Cleveland trailcam for all we know..


----------



## Ubet28

Buckithead said:


> No sour taste here, I just thought it was odd that you felt the need to call up a stranger and spill your guts to the guy about everything that's been going on with the deer. Almost seems like you have an agenda of some sort. If not then good for you, here is a pat on the back you saved the day!


I honestly have no agenda. I'm not trying to lease ground in Ohio or become friends with this guy to move in on him or anything.. I wouldnt mind keeping in touch with him and I'm sure I will call him periodically to how things are going and to see if he gets the giant that may break the the record.. 

But to be honest in my opinion I don't even deserve a buck like that.. I have been hunting for years. But knowing my self I can't truly appreciate the caliber of that deer. Like deep down for the rite reason's. . I don't know if that makes sense.. and sounds kinda a crazy.. I would love to get a deer that big don't get me wrong. But I'm not about to go about in a shady way of doing so. Trying to figure out where this guy's hunts or anything like that. 

I wasn't trying to be hero or anything I really wasn't even gonna say anything on here cause I new the AT community ans I were gonna but heads... But i just felt the need to say something so just maybe people would stop posting all the Ariel photos and trying to find his location.. I actually felt genuine sorry for the guy. He had no idea what he was starting by posting those pictures. That is why i called. And like others have stated I would want the same thing done for me if I was in his shoes.. And I definitely don't want some poacher zeroing in on this deer because AT helped him find..

If anything I hope the AT community comes around and the people like chasing and the few that have been on the prusuit of this deer could maybe give some pointers or help this guy out. I know I sure would if it was me. This thread has went from wow look at that deer to its not free range. Had many ups and downs. It's been a emotional roller coaster for the people that have followed it.. I can only speak for myself but I would love to finally see this deer on the ground and see if he really does indeed break the WR.. I also truly bieleave if most of you talked to this guy like i did. You would fully understand why he seems like a good person to be the one. I'm not gonna say deserves anymore cause I've only talked to him once. But he just seemed genuine and is a avid hunter.. 

And I'm not trying to make excuses or anything for my actions I just get tired of theway some of people act on this forum I so dearly love to come with questions and to read. Cause there are tons of good people on here and loads of knowledge at are fingertips. .

So in closing I'm sorry for lashing out at some of you. That was not nice of me. And going against what I stand for. I apologize for that. Gl to all this season with the grace of the Lord just maybe we will all get to see a end to this thread.. and trust me I'm sure the guy would be way more then happy to make account and share his story with us if he gets the deer. Thanks


----------



## Joebert

Chasen how's it feel to have started the most epic thread in AT history?


----------



## zmax hunter

Scotty C said:


> I'm not all for posting the location of this property on AT, that's just a dick move. On the other hand these people posted the pic of this buck on line and opened themselves up for all of this..
> 
> Chasen.... My brotha!! Ive said it before and I'll say it again. What in Gods name were you thinking when you posted the original pics??????????????
> 
> Knowing now what you didn't know then... Would you still post them?


if i recall, chasen's brother posted the buck first to his fb,..then chad posted the pics here


----------



## thwackaddict

There was a doe in MO that was radio collared that migrated 400 miles north to south every year with the seasons.


----------



## Ohbowhunter815

cfred70 said:


> Did we ever stop to think, that the guy that posted it is from Chillicothe....doesn't mean thats where the pic came from. I could list my hometown, but most of the place I hunt are miles away from there. He could be from Chillicothe and the pic could be from his Cleveland trailcam for all we know..


Except that the images in the background of the trail cam have been matched to the overhead satellite images at the address.


----------



## Absolute Archer

Ubet28 said:


> No I called to tell him that the deer he posted a picture of was going viral on AT.. I really don't care if you believe me or not. But i know that I felt in my heart that I needed to let this guy know how some of the AT community was acting. And the way every one wants to try and figure out where this camera is. I also no I will sleep better tonight knowing I did call him.. ai talked to the gentlemen for a half hr I can also tell you his little girl answered the phone. And was very polite and respectful just like he was.. I can also tell you that from the first impression of him he is a genuine guy a avid hunter.. and just didn't realize that this buck was so popular. . I told him to come and look at this thread for himself. But I figured you guy's would just flame him like you do everyone else that has claimed to see this deer.. and that it wasn't worth his time. But if he does get this deer it is well deserved. Don't be sour bucket head.. it's people like you that put a sour taste in my mouth. People like you that don't deserve a buck like that. Cause your so full of yourself and automatically think I'm making this up.. well unlike you there are descent human beings in this world that truly want to do things rite and don't only think about themselves. . Your glory days a are over. Time to go back to 3rd shift and work a real job bud..


I hope the little girl that answered the phone kills him.


----------



## thwackaddict

Absolute Archer said:


> I hope the little girl that answered the phone kills him.


That would put the icing on the cake!!!!


----------



## DaneHunter

Absolute Archer said:


> I hope the little girl that answered the phone kills him.


That would be poetic. I'm rooting for her!


----------



## Flintdiver

Maybe this is all just a ploy to get people to offer you large sums of money to lease your ground ! Genius !


----------



## jdk81

lol


----------



## blind squirrel

Hey can we get someone to zoom in and find out what the cuddyback guy had for breakfast?


----------



## boovan

blind squirrel said:


> Hey can we get someone to zoom in and find out what the cuddyback guy had for breakfast?


Give me about an hr & i'll have his blood type too


----------



## J-Carter

A.T. has quite the investigators that's for sure...


----------



## crankn101

boovan said:


> Give me about an hr & i'll have his blood type too


 Boxers or briefs?


----------



## cwschwark

Unsolved Mysteries should just hit up AT and solve all their cases! Hey so does anyone have an OnXMaps chip for Ohio? Any public land near OG we can all flock to? Haha


----------



## Scotty C

zmax hunter said:


> if i recall, chasen's brother posted the buck first to his fb,..then chad posted the pics here


Facebook is a far cry from AT... 
So Chasens brother made a bad decision, and Chasen made an even worse one!! 

Im just bustin!! :wink:


----------



## cwschwark

If not, someone go DL the app and use their free month to get Ohio and find out!


----------



## cwschwark

I wonder if the little girl holding his sheds on Big Game Illustrated cover is the Cuddeback guy's daughter that supposedly answered the phone?


----------



## Absolute Archer

cwschwark said:


> I wonder if the little girl holding his sheds on Big Game Illustrated cover is the Cuddeback guy's daughter that supposedly answered the phone?


That's what I was thinking also. That would be cool if she got him.


----------



## BP1992

Orvisman73 said:


> Same deer?


For sure


----------



## Ubet28

cwschwark said:


> I wonder if the little girl holding his sheds on Big Game Illustrated cover is the Cuddeback guy's daughter that supposedly answered the phone?


I would say no cause the little girl I talked to was probably no older then 7 or 8 years old. at that age if she did kill that but it would be very cool indeed. But I'm assuming and this just cause I don't know. She is not out in the woods yet..


----------



## BP1992

Orvisman73 said:


> Not sure





Orvisman73 said:


> They could very well be close relatives... Idk the brows are different... In my experience curved brows remain year after year.... Just my thoughts


Dude, just no


----------



## cwschwark

The girl on the cover looks about 7-8. Her dad could have found them and just took a pic of her with them and submitted it to the magazine. He likes to submit stuff to companies, like he did with Cuddeback. Maybe that's why he put out the cams there? To try to catch the buck on camera after he found the sheds. Who knows.


----------



## BP1992

Fortyneck said:


> View attachment 2072752
> 
> 
> OG? *It's just a deer.* You want to slam people on AT who got history with this deer too, when it was dude who posted pics on his own. He probably is a normal guy,
> 
> like "who's this freak calling me?" To quote William Munny, "Deserves got nothing to do with it."


This is not "just" a deer. Far from it.


----------



## Highwaygun

OG is looking good this year fo sho!


----------



## kp3100

The girl on the cover is Matt Beards( the guy that bought the sheds) daughter.


----------



## Fortyneck

BP1992 said:


> This is not "just" a deer. Far from it.


I repeat. IT IS JUST A DEER.

If you're interested in selling a bunch of crappy stuff made in China with OG's picture on it, then maybe it's not just a deer.

If you want to sell magazines or replica racks, or lease hunting land, then maybe it's not just a deer.

If you want to be on a hunting show or release your own line of Super Big Mac Attack Smell Murdering apparel, then maybe it's worth perpetuating all the BS industry hype we are spoon fed.

It's not why I hunt.


----------



## DaneHunter

Fortyneck said:


> I repeat. IT IS JUST A DEER.
> 
> If you're interested in selling a bunch of crappy stuff made in China with OG's picture on it, then maybe it's not just a deer.
> 
> If you want to sell magazines or replica racks, or lease hunting land, then maybe it's not just a deer.
> 
> If you want to be on a hunting show or release your own line of Super Big Mac Attack Smell Murdering apparel, then maybe it's worth perpetuating all the BS industry hype we are spoon fed.
> 
> It's not why I hunt.


I'll take a mug and a hat! Will the t-shirts say "a friend of a friend of a friend killed the OG and all I got was this crappy t-shirt"?


----------



## Ubet28

Fortyneck said:


> I repeat. IT IS JUST A DEER.
> 
> If you're interested in selling a bunch of crappy stuff made in China with OG's picture on it, then maybe it's not just a deer.
> 
> If you want to sell magazines or replica racks, or lease hunting land, then maybe it's not just a deer.
> 
> If you want to be on a hunting show or release your own line of Super Big Mac Attack Smell Murdering apparel, then maybe it's worth perpetuating all the BS industry hype we are spoon fed.
> 
> It's not why I hunt.


I respect that comment in feel the exact same way as you and that is exactly how the guy that I talked to thinks..
Man my description of you last night was way off.


----------



## flopduster

So who is interested in joining my lease a mile down the road??


----------



## bigrobc

Where's the closest public land and how much for NR licence


----------



## Rypper1

O M G the thread still lives....


----------



## hatchettjack

Love this thread! Thank you chasin!


----------



## Burtle

Hope that big boy gets the respect he deserves. As in a legal dedicated hunter gets him and does a full body mount instead of just a head mount. I imagine the guy who owns the property is just your average joe and never dreamed there would be a thread on the internet about this buck.


----------



## PY Bucks

flopduster said:


> So who is interested in joining my lease a mile down the road??


As much as this guy moves. You might be better off 10 miles down the road.


----------



## John 501

That deer will get poached! I have hunted in Ohio for about 8 years and there is more night hunting done there than anywhere I have ever been. I've learned through the years that don't believe some of the pics you see to be true bow kills.


----------



## CarpCommander

bigrobc said:


> Where's the closest public land and how much for NR licence


Dude just go into any patch of woods-we have bucks like this all over


----------



## boyd447

John 501 said:


> That deer will get poached! I have hunted in Ohio for about 8 years and there is more night hunting done there than anywhere I have ever been. I've learned through the years that don't believe some of the pics you see to be true bow kills.


Night vision scopes on crossbows is becoming pretty popular...


----------



## Burtle

John 501 said:


> That deer will get poached! I have hunted in Ohio for about 8 years and there is more night hunting done there than anywhere I have ever been. I've learned through the years that don't believe some of the pics you see to be true bow kills.



That's too bad


----------



## BP1992

Fortyneck said:


> I repeat. IT IS JUST A DEER.
> 
> If you're interested in selling a bunch of crappy stuff made in China with OG's picture on it, then maybe it's not just a deer.
> 
> If you want to sell magazines or replica racks, or lease hunting land, then maybe it's not just a deer.
> 
> If you want to be on a hunting show or release your own line of Super Big Mac Attack Smell Murdering apparel, then maybe it's worth perpetuating all the BS industry hype we are spoon fed.
> 
> It's not why I hunt.


Will any deer make you rich? No, but this one will.


----------



## Fortyneck

BP1992 said:


> Will any deer make you rich? No, but this one will.


Unless he [email protected] nuggets of gold, I doubt it...

Again, to each his own, but, 

it's not why I hunt.

Btw, I just bought a $2 ticket for tomorrows $284million Mega-Millions drawing...

so I have that going for me...

which is nice...


----------



## soccer

wow,speechless


----------



## kscumminsdriver

John 501 said:


> That deer will get poached!


why didn't he get poached last year then?


----------



## DaneHunter

kscumminsdriver said:


> why didn't he get poached last year then?


Cuz apparently he can fly. Picks up and moves 30 miles at the first hint of danger.


----------



## Ubet28

BP1992 said:


> Will any deer make you rich? No, but this one will.


I'm not disagreeing that this deer wouldn't make you some money. But I highly doubt rich.. the best part about the whole thing is the guy that's hopefully gonna take this deer isn't in it for the money. He is just in it for the love of hunting.. And in my opinion there couldn't be a better ending to this story than that..


----------



## MonsterMadness

This deer could make you rich, what I mean is the possibility of endorsements from the equipment used to harvest the animal. I'm pretty sure a lot of companies would pay money to claim that their product was the reason this deer was killed.


----------



## Ubet28

MonsterMadness said:


> This deer could make you rich, what I mean is the possibility of endorsements from the equipment used to harvest the animal. I'm pretty sure a lot of companies would pay money to claim that their product was the reason this deer was killed.


But really is that what it's all about? In my opinion no. The only thing I would care about is seeing my name as #1 in the world.. I don't know that's just me.. though.. like someone else said a full body mount would be a must.

To be quit honest after following this thread for quit some time I'm shocked it is free range. And I'm not gonna lie I called BS on that and make jokes about it being a caged deer. It's actually nice to know that this monster is actually free range. Now the best thing would be just to see it finally taken.. And by a stand up guy that hopefully will share it with AT.. and put a end to the greatest thread in the history of AT.. Come on Brigham I'm pulling for you budy.. can't wait to see some pics you have my cell #.. I'm more excited for him then my own hunting season. Outside of it being my kids first year to hunt and my fiancee first year. This could be the best season ever even if I get skunked..


----------



## MonsterMadness

Ubet28 said:


> But really is that what it's all about? In my opinion no. The only thing I would care about is seeing my name as #1 in the world.. I don't know that's just me.. though.. like someone else said a full body mount would be a must.


No it's most certainly not what it's all about. But what I'm saying is for example, he shoots the deer with a shwacker broad head and was using scent away spray, I'm almost positive those companies would offer a substantial amount of money to put that deer on the front of their product for advertising purposes. And again, I know that's not what it's all about, but it would be hard to pass up the money offered. Just MHO


----------



## Ubet28

MonsterMadness said:


> No it's most certainly not what it's all about. But what I'm saying is for example, he shoots the deer with a shwacker broad head and was using scent away spray, I'm almost positive those companies would offer a substantial amount of money to put that deer on the front of their product for advertising purposes. And again, I know that's not what it's all about, but it would be hard to pass up the money offered. Just MHO


I totally agree with you.. I'm just saying that after talking to this guy that is not what's on his mind.. At all. And I wouldn't think any less of him if he did make some money off it. You would be dumb not too. But his intentions are well. And he is not some pro hunter on TV just hunting racks. He just so happens to be one of the luckiest hunters in the world at this point in time.. Can you imagine the pressure he is feeling knowing he made one simole.mistake and posted a picture of the deer and then I had to call him and tell him this site was going nuts over it. He was in shock. And is very stressed out about it. I'm so glad people on AT let it die down .. Now all we need to do is wait and let him do his part and stick it with a 100 grain rage..


----------



## Shipp

Ubet, first good for you that you contacted the owner of cuddeback pics to let him know situation. Bottom line is that pics were posted for all the world to see and this is the result. If I get pics of that deer, winning a camera is the last thing on my mind.
The owner of pics may be a great guy, as you've stated. Why does that make him more deserving to take this deer than all others (chasen, BH, etc)? You know this guy from 1 phone conversation but you're making it sound like y'all known each other since age 4. This is the internet. I'd imagine you don't really know a lot of the people posting on here, much less a guy you had 1 phone conversation with. 
My purpose isn't to call you out or anything. I don't post much but I've followed this saga since day 1. There are a lot of people that have known about this deer and have been hunting it. No one knows who is most "deserving" of og but the man with pics certainly hasnt done himself any favors. Good luck to all in getting him


----------



## saskguy

> I'll take a mug and a hat! Will the t-shirts say "a friend of a friend of a friend killed the OG and all I got was this crappy t-shirt"?


LOL...

So will I.


----------



## Fortyneck

DaneHunter said:


> Cuz apparently he can fly. Picks up and moves 30 miles at the first hint of danger.


You forgot; shooting sparks out his butt while he flies and allowing half of Ohio to take his picture along the way.



BP1992 said:


> Will any deer make you rich? No, but this one will.


Seriously? So, are *we* assuming he is the new WR typical? 



MonsterMadness said:


> This deer could make you rich, what I mean is the possibility of endorsements from the equipment used to harvest the animal. I'm pretty sure a lot of companies would pay money to claim that their product was the reason this deer was killed.


I mean, how much do you think they pay for an endorsement, and, what do you consider rich?



Shipp said:


> Ubet, first good for you that you contacted the owner of cuddeback pics to let him know situation. Bottom line is that pics were posted for all the world to see and this is the result. If I get pics of that deer, winning a camera is the last thing on my mind.
> The owner of pics may be a great guy, as you've stated. Why does that make him more deserving to take this deer than all others (chasen, BH, etc)? You know this guy from 1 phone conversation but you're making it sound like y'all known each other since age 4. This is the internet. I'd imagine you don't really know a lot of the people posting on here, much less a guy you had 1 phone conversation with.
> My purpose isn't to call you out or anything. I don't post much but I've followed this saga since day 1. There are a lot of people that have known about this deer and have been hunting it. No one knows who is most "deserving" of og but the man with pics certainly hasnt done himself any favors. Good luck to all in getting him


Ubet28 amended his use of the word "deserves," saying "he truly hopes he is the one" who kills OG. He's entitled to his opinion.


----------



## blinginpse

Posting the dudes home and such is foolish. I don't care how big a stupid deer is let people put your info on the net and lets see how you worry about you little baby girl or wife. The dip****s floating around this world the family may be worse Off than the deer


----------



## Ubet28

Shipp said:


> Ubet, first good for you that you contacted the owner of cuddeback pics to let him know situation. Bottom line is that pics were posted for all the world to see and this is the result. If I get pics of that deer, winning a camera is the last thing on my mind.
> The owner of pics may be a great guy, as you've stated. Why does that make him more deserving to take this deer than all others (chasen, BH, etc)? You know this guy from 1 phone conversation but you're making it sound like y'all known each other since age 4. This is the internet. I'd imagine you don't really know a lot of the people posting on here, much less a guy you had 1 phone conversation with.
> My purpose isn't to call you out or anything. I don't post much but I've followed this saga since day 1. There are a lot of people that have known about this deer and have been hunting it. No one knows who is most "deserving" of og but the man with pics certainly hasnt done himself any favors. Good luck to all in getting him


I agree with everything you say.. I just got a genuine feeling about this guy. The way his daughter answered the phone I could here him talking in the background on another phone they way he talked to me. The way he wasn't even away of what the power of the net could do. The guys is no more 40 I'm guessing.. He really felt like he screwed up just to win a camera.... He did state that he had been comparing it to the milo buck.. we talked some he started to tell me a little about his property. 

But you rite he is no more deserving then some of the others like Chasen. . I guess what I'm trying to say is this guy is a avid hunter doesn't give a crap about the money that it could bring. And I wanted people on here to get a feel for what type of guy he was.. So just maybe they would stop posting the Ariel and trying to lead some scum bag with a spot light rite to the property.. 

I will say it again he is no more deserving then a few of the other members on here. Especially Chasen cause look at all the grief he took and all the people calling him out and the **** that was said.. I'm not even gonna lie I made some cracks as well. But in the back of my mind I truly wanted to bieleave this deer was free range.. but so many na sayers takes a tole on ya.. I followed this thread for awhile before I ever posted in here. Then was off AT for awhile. I normally don't post allot just read.. I'm like most and probably you just want to see this get a proper death and finally know what he scores.. And prey some poacher doesn't get him first..


----------



## moondoondude

People are lying about this deer, their experiences with this deer, and the location of this deer (as has been demonstrated over and over and over again on this thread).

I don't think the deer moves as much as stated. We now know, down to the inches, where this buck was standing less than a month ago. People are lying about its location to try to cover it up. People will continue to lie after I post this. People will most likely quote this post and lie about it again. That is irrelevant. The truth is, the internet army knows where this deer was on that day only a few weeks back. That is a fact. It takes one person with bad intentions (of which I have been shown there are oh so many) to act on those bad intentions and this deer could end up dead.

It is very likely that this deer will be killed by technology and the sharing of information at the fault of the owners or friends of the owners of that technology. I hope some Bob shoots it perfectly legally while sitting on the bucket in the woods, unbeknownst to the now infamous nature of this buck. I hope he butchers it and cuts its antlers off and puts them in a barn behind his house and goes out there every night with his tall glass of bourbon and old hunting buddies, and sits in a chair and stares at those antlers telling that story.


----------



## JSI KODIAK

moondoondude said:


> People are lying about this deer, their experiences with this deer, and the location of this deer (as has been demonstrated over and over and over again on this thread).
> 
> I don't think the deer moves as much as stated. We now know, down to the inches, where this buck was standing less than a month ago. People are lying about its location to try to cover it up. People will continue to lie after I post this. People will most likely quote this post and lie about it again. That is irrelevant. The truth is, the internet army knows where this deer was on that day only a few weeks back. That is a fact. It takes one person with bad intentions (of which I have been shown there are oh so many) to act on those bad intentions and this deer could end up dead.
> 
> It is very likely that this deer will be killed by technology and the sharing of information at the fault of the owners or friends of the owners of that technology. I hope some Bob shoots it perfectly legally while sitting on the bucket in the woods, unbeknownst to the now infamous nature of this buck. I hope he butchers it and cuts its antlers off and puts them in a barn behind his house and goes out there every night with his tall glass of bourbon and old hunting buddies, and sits in a chair and stares at those antlers telling that story.



I like that ending! Well said! I hope that too!


----------



## Fortyneck

Moondoondude telling it like it was, is, and should be. :clap:


----------



## Scotty C

JSI KODIAK said:


> I like that ending! Well said! I hope that too!


That is the best post I've seen on AT in 8 years!!!


----------



## goathollow

I've noticed this thread but I have, until just about 5 minutes ago, resisted opening it. I read the first page and the last two pages and I suspect that what I read pretty much covers it all. 7 more minutes of my life I can't get back...why o why can I not resist looking at the car wreck!


----------



## blinginpse

moondoondude said:


> People are lying about this deer, their experiences with this deer, and the location of this deer (as has been demonstrated over and over and over again on this thread).
> 
> I don't think the deer moves as much as stated. We now know, down to the inches, where this buck was standing less than a month ago. People are lying about its location to try to cover it up. People will continue to lie after I post this. People will most likely quote this post and lie about it again. That is irrelevant. The truth is, the internet army knows where this deer was on that day only a few weeks back. That is a fact. It takes one person with bad intentions (of which I have been shown there are oh so many) to act on those bad intentions and this deer could end up dead.
> 
> It is very likely that this deer will be killed by technology and the sharing of information at the fault of the owners or friends of the owners of that technology. I hope some Bob shoots it perfectly legally while sitting on the bucket in the woods, unbeknownst to the now infamous nature of this buck. I hope he butchers it and cuts its antlers off and puts them in a barn behind his house and goes out there every night with his tall glass of bourbon and old hunting buddies, and sits in a chair and stares at those antlers telling that story.


I want to come kill 1 of your big deer haha and learn some of your knowledge


----------



## Field Ready

moondoondude said:


> People are lying about this deer, their experiences with this deer, and the location of this deer (as has been demonstrated over and over and over again on this thread).
> 
> I don't think the deer moves as much as stated. We now know, down to the inches, where this buck was standing less than a month ago. People are lying about its location to try to cover it up. People will continue to lie after I post this. People will most likely quote this post and lie about it again. That is irrelevant. The truth is, the internet army knows where this deer was on that day only a few weeks back. That is a fact. It takes one person with bad intentions (of which I have been shown there are oh so many) to act on those bad intentions and this deer could end up dead.
> 
> It is very likely that this deer will be killed by technology and the sharing of information at the fault of the owners or friends of the owners of that technology. I hope some Bob shoots it perfectly legally while sitting on the bucket in the woods, unbeknownst to the now infamous nature of this buck. I hope he butchers it and cuts its antlers off and puts them in a barn behind his house and goes out there every night with his tall glass of bourbon and old hunting buddies, and sits in a chair and stares at those antlers telling that story.


Oh so true


----------



## BuckTeeth

Before the location of the Cuddeback pics was revealed......









After the location of the Cuddeback pics was revealed......


----------



## Ky Bob

BuckTeeth said:


> Before the location of the Cuddeback pics was revealed......
> 
> View attachment 2073644
> 
> 
> After the location of the Cuddeback pics was revealed......
> 
> View attachment 2073643


*LOL!! Good one!!*


----------



## hooiserarcher

BuckTeeth said:


> Before the location of the Cuddeback pics was revealed......
> 
> View attachment 2073644
> 
> 
> After the location of the Cuddeback pics was revealed......
> 
> View attachment 2073643


Sad but probably not far from the truth.


----------



## ovation1

buckteeth said:


> before the location of the cuddeback pics was revealed......
> 
> View attachment 2073644
> 
> 
> after the location of the cuddeback pics was revealed......
> 
> View attachment 2073643


lmao


----------



## catkinson

Let him walk he'll blow up next year......


----------



## PoppaPump

pbuck said:


> The town of Chillicothe is only 85 or so driving miles from where OB's farm is. Probably a little less as the crow flies. But still.....Guess he's done some more traveling.


Seriously............


----------



## bigrobc

Bet OG gets killed tonight. HALLOWEEN !!


----------



## Shipp

Ubet28 said:


> I agree with everything you say.. I just got a genuine feeling about this guy. The way his daughter answered the phone I could here him talking in the background on another phone they way he talked to me. The way he wasn't even away of what the power of the net could do. The guys is no more 40 I'm guessing.. He really felt like he screwed up just to win a camera.... He did state that he had been comparing it to the milo buck.. we talked some he started to tell me a little about his property.
> 
> But you rite he is no more deserving then some of the others like Chasen. . I guess what I'm trying to say is this guy is a avid hunter doesn't give a crap about the money that it could bring. And I wanted people on here to get a feel for what type of guy he was.. So just maybe they would stop posting the Ariel and trying to lead some scum bag with a spot light rite to the property..
> 
> I will say it again he is no more deserving then a few of the other members on here. Especially Chasen cause look at all the grief he took and all the people calling him out and the **** that was said.. I'm not even gonna lie I made some cracks as well. But in the back of my mind I truly wanted to bieleave this deer was free range.. but so many na sayers takes a tole on ya.. I followed this thread for awhile before I ever posted in here. Then was off AT for awhile. I normally don't post allot just read.. I'm like most and probably you just want to see this get a proper death and finally know what he scores.. And prey some poacher doesn't get him first..


I hear ya brother. We are on the same page. Good luck to ya this season


----------



## RobbyE

blinginpse said:


> I want to come kill 1 of your big deer haha and learn some of your knowledge


Great call. Now I'm really hoping that OG doesn't fall to some schlub that pays $20k to hunt ground zero.


----------



## Buckithead

bigrobc said:


> Where's the closest public land and how much for NR licence


Public ground is less than 10 miles away, not sure on how much out of state licenses are


----------



## bigrobc

Buckithead said:


> Public ground is less than 10 miles away, not sure on how much out of state licenses are


No way I'm gonna brave any public land near there lol. Hunters are gonna be tripping over each other


----------



## Buckithead

The deer only moved 4-5 miles from where all the pictures came from last year and previous years. My guess is too much hunting pressure, now that bucks are chasing everywhere right now, who knows where he will end up getting killed 5 miles away from where the latest photos were taken wouldn't be out of the question.


----------



## Buckithead

DaneHunter said:


> I'll take a mug and a hat! Will the t-shirts say "a friend of a friend of a friend killed the OG and all I got was this crappy t-shirt"?


Lol can I get one of those shirts!


----------



## Buckithead

bigrobc said:


> No way I'm gonna brave any public land near there lol. Hunters are gonna be tripping over each other


My property borders the state forrest and I'm kinda worried about it being flooded with gun hunters this year!


----------



## gcab

Buckithead said:


> The deer only moved 4-5 miles from where all the pictures came from last year and previous years. My guess is too much hunting pressure, now that bucks are chasing everywhere right now, who knows where he will end up getting killed 5 miles away from where the latest photos were taken wouldn't be out of the question.


That from you or the farmer friend of a friend that you know that has seen it every day for months except for 9 on the farm you could hunt but hung camera elsewhere?


----------



## Buckithead

gcab said:


> That from you or the farmer friend of a friend that you know that has seen it every day for months except for 9 on the farm you could hunt but hung camera elsewhere?


Lol, there was never any friend of a friend, or whatever the haters are saying. Sounds like jealousy. a ( singlular) friend of mine had the photos. Geesh. It's over with for me, unless someone gets a photo of or sees the deer close to where I have permission.


----------



## ohiostrutter

its cool to think that there is more than likely someone hunting OG today.....and he has been on daylight pattern recently!


----------



## H20fwler

Chasenwhitetail said:


> If this location is correct this means this buck has traveled 24 miles by a crow flys from where we had pics of him and where the sheds were picked up! Crazy!


More likely the guy that got the pics traveled 24 miles?
More good info to post up on a public website though......


----------



## OHMonsters

I was in the area and saw zero sign of hunters. For those thinking that he's bringing a lot of attention he's not


----------



## www.jjtucci

Wow


----------



## ohiostrutter

we need the cuddeback guy on here for some updates!!! somebody run by his house and help him setup an account!


----------



## wipy

Anyone see the pics cuddeback put on fb today of the og.


----------



## Buckit

Bingo


----------



## yellodog

old bucks like that are tough as heck. better wait on a doe or little buck, much more tender.


----------



## tackscall

yellodog said:


> old bucks like that are tough as heck. better wait on a doe or little buck, much more tender.


Totally agree. Let that thing walk


----------



## whaler

Would.Not.Shoot


----------



## DaneHunter

Id shoot him. Donate the chewy old meat to the homeless and give the antlers to my dogs to chew on.


----------



## pbuck

DaneHunter said:


> Id shoot him. Donate the chewy old meat to the homeless and give the antlers to my dogs to chew on.


And sell a replica set to OB.


----------



## jamesbalog

pbuck said:


> And sell a replica set to OB.


Id give him one, free of charge.


----------



## Joebert

Any new info?


----------



## J-Carter

Buckit said:


> Bingo


You say Bingo like you are claiming these as yours LOL


----------



## ironworker172

Buckit said:


> Bingo


Anyone else notice OG still appears to have some velvet on his rack in the latest pics.....I'd say those might be from prior to the date on the photos.


----------



## Master Chief

ironworker172 said:


> Anyone else notice OG still appears to have some velvet on his rack in the latest pics.....I'd say those might be from prior to the date on the photos.


9/26? Why would you think that? Velvet is not rare at all in late September


----------



## nomansland

Buckit said:


> Bingo


Bingo? Are you claiming these are your pics?


----------



## PoppaPump

bump 

I just had to...


----------



## Sasamafras

Bad news, drove 23 from Columbus all the south to the river and I didn't see OG! I was disappointed I only saw 5 dead and 3 out in fields although my drives there and back were more middle of day not peak movement hours.


----------



## BP1992

Buckit said:


> Bingo


Bingo what???


----------



## Baz59

Def a giant


----------



## Ubet28

BP1992 said:


> Bingo what???


Bingo was his NAME O
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hWcv6fGe9w


----------



## DaneHunter

B- i - n - g - o b-i-n-g-o


----------



## whitetailbowman

Haven't seen these when were they taken?


----------



## smokin x's

whitetailbowman said:


> Haven't seen these when were they taken?


Yeah baz, are these yours? 


Seems like OG likes his pic being taken.


----------



## Baz59

Nope, came across then in instagram


----------



## IL John

I'd let him walk. Jk! That buck lives near a nuclear power plant, he probably glows in the dark


----------



## nontypical169

Love the second pic of him in the cuddeback photos...it shows just how long his main beams are..just a true giant buck...


----------



## PoppaPump

Dead yet??


----------



## nomansland

BP1992 said:


> Bingo what???


I think he was going to play these off as his pics until he realized they were posted already.


----------



## hatchettjack

We need to get a real hunter after og!


----------



## dspell20

I hope a kid gets it this weekend


----------



## DaneHunter

hatchettjack said:


> We need to get a real hunter after og!


Yea! Get Lee and Tiffany out here!


----------



## inthehollar

I'm posting just to say I posted in this soap opera.


----------



## Master Chief

DaneHunter said:


> Yea! Get Lee and Tiffany out here!


lmao.. Bet they wouldn't kill it


----------



## Easttnhunter01

DaneHunter said:


> Yea! Get Lee and Tiffany out here!


Lol yea or Keith Warren ha ha


----------



## OhioRed

inthehollar said:


> I'm posting just to say I posted in this soap opera.


I already did but it's been awhile


----------



## milsy

On the meat pole yet?


----------



## CapedCrusader

How is this thread still open? Hahah.


----------



## cwschwark

Because he still lives. Lol


----------



## EzRhino

I hate saying this but we all know he's going to meet his end by a bumper of a Cadillac while dogging a doe


----------



## BP1992

nomansland said:


> I think he was going to play these off as his pics until he realized they were posted already.


Lol, sounds just like OB. He hasn't showed back up since he posted those pics either. Busted!!!


----------



## buglecrazy

hatchettjack said:


> We need to get a real hunter after og!


Ya, Lets get Mitch Rompala out there!!!!!


----------



## Kruck5

The next time you see OG, he will be pulling Santas Sled


----------



## H20fwler

BP1992 said:


> Lol, sounds just like OB. He hasn't showed back up since he posted those pics either. Busted!!!


It does look strange?


----------



## Joebert

Chris brackett was in Ohio apparently this weekend on a hunt, let's get him on OG hahahahaha


----------



## JGB OH

Joebert said:


> Chris brackett was in Ohio apparently this weekend on a hunt, let's get him on OG hahahahaha


Booohyaaa! What a *** he is.


----------



## PoppaPump

Where are the "insiders" with all the gossip............


----------



## spencer12

I'm in for now.


----------



## Xlr8n

....almost....twohundred...pages...must...keep...posting....


----------



## pope125

This thread is so stupid !!!!


----------



## Schemy

I haven't posted here in around 6 years, so why not add the this disaster.


----------



## ohiostrutter

Daylight pics in October and a guy hunting him right behind his house and hes not dead yet?!?!?!?!


----------



## Treehugger98

I hope a kid kills that deer if he is real!!!


----------



## Xlr8n

4 MORE PAGES!! 4 MORE PAGES!! C'mon 200, here we come whooohooo!!!


----------



## Bow-Hunter_1989

Why is this deer still alive?!!!


----------



## PoppaPump

Bump


----------



## bwhnter4life

Xlr8n said:


> 4 MORE PAGES!! 4 MORE PAGES!! C'mon 200, here we come whooohooo!!!


Trying to help you out


----------



## JGB OH

Ohio Boner killed him yesterday!!!


----------



## bowhuntercoop

The legend lives....


----------



## nhns4

JGB OH said:


> Ohio Boner killed him yesterday!!!


That would be funny.


----------



## treetops

Just posting because I can't believe this thread is still going!


----------



## DaneHunter

I wish you guys would quit bumping this thread.


----------



## Fortyneck

I was just eating a plate of spaghetti and meatballs, and thought of OG...


----------



## jrmsoccer32

Every time this thing bumps I think I'm gonna see a hero shot. Someday...


----------



## smokin x's

jrmsoccer32 said:


> Every time this thing bumps I think I'm gonna see a hero shot. Someday...


Same thing here. Or new pics.


----------



## pse8point

he dead


----------



## rustyhart

This thread is gonna wind up getting closed like the other OG thread.


----------



## smokin x's

pse8point said:


> he dead


I been thinking that he's dead and the rack is sitting in someone's garage, for a few weeks now.


----------



## JGB OH

yep I'd say old OG's fate was sealed when he appeared on the internet with gps coordinates and google photos. I'd say he succumbed to about a million candlepower and a 150gr 30 caliber bullet.


----------



## pse8point

I agree with what was posted above, hence my comment. I am shocked people actually went and put all of the time into figuring it out and then put it out there.


----------



## OhioRed

I'm starting a job next week in the area. Maybe I should take my bow to work with me.


----------



## paarchhntr

OhioRed said:


> I'm starting a job next week in the area. Maybe I should take my bow to work with me.


Please do and kill this deer so this thread will die.


----------



## DaneHunter

I'm betting OG is still kicking. You don't kill a deer like that and not tell anyone. That's like winning the lottery and keeping it quiet. You're gonna tell someone.... Unless you poached him. Even then you would tell someone!


----------



## PoppaPump

OG........... Original Gangster?


----------



## widow maker 223

He will most likely die of old age and never be found.


----------



## smokin x's

PoppaPump said:


> OG........... Original Gangster?


Ohio giant


----------



## Fortyneck

OhioRed said:


> I'm starting a job next week in the area. Maybe I should take my bow to work with me.


Yeah, go for it. I'm sure your boss will barely notice you 4hr lunch breaks.


----------



## I like Meat

Hmmmm, I guess no one is good enough to kill this imaginary critter.....ROFLMAO !!......


----------



## OhioRed

Fortyneck said:


> Yeah, go for it. I'm sure your boss will barely notice you 4hr lunch breaks.


I am the boss.


----------



## ridgerunner1

OhioRed said:


> I am the boss.


u hiring


----------



## OhioRed

ridgerunner1 said:


> u hiring


Sure.


----------



## benkharr

I keep checking in for a pic of the buck.....DEAD. It hasn't happened though.


----------



## ridgerunner1

OhioRed said:


> Sure.


ok i'll hold the spotlight for 10 dollars a hr..that fair?


----------



## CarpCommander

widow maker 223 said:


> He will most likely die of old age and never be found.


You're prolly right. Why would he be killed? Not like anyone really knows where he is. 

No pics...no sheds...nobody knows what he's worth as a potential WR whitetail....its not like anyones triangulated his position.... you're right. Good chance he'll just die back in them hollers. Good thing this buck hasnt brought much attention to himself....



Im guessing he is dead already.


----------



## OhioRed

ridgerunner1 said:


> ok i'll hold the spotlight for 10 dollars a hr..that fair?


Lol


----------



## hatchettjack

Btt


----------



## z7master167

Just me here guving my response in hopes for 200 pgs


----------



## Treehugger98




----------



## Buckithead

Monday night I got news that a giant 200" + typical had been arrowd in Ross co Ohio, and they were tracking late into the night. My first thought was "OG", but after finally seeing the deer Tuesday morning I quickly realized it wasn't "OG". Although it wasn't him , the deer is still impressive!


----------



## skeet16

Buckithead said:


> Monday night I got news that a giant 200" + typical had been arrowd in Ross co Ohio, and they were tracking late into the night. My first thought was "OG", but after finally seeing the deer Tuesday morning I quickly realized it wasn't "OG". Although it wasn't him , the deer is still impressive!
> View attachment 2088831


Offspring!


----------



## kiaelite

Buckithead said:


> Monday night I got news that a giant 200" + typical had been arrowd in Ross co Ohio, and they were tracking late into the night. My first thought was "OG", but after finally seeing the deer Tuesday morning I quickly realized it wasn't "OG". Although it wasn't him , the deer is still impressive!
> View attachment 2088831


I still dont know why guys who shoot bucks that big STILL hold them so far away from their bodies. The guy is struggling to hold it up, he is holding it so far out, that he can barely smile!!


----------



## rustyhart

kiaelite said:


> I still dont know why guys who shoot bucks that big STILL hold them so far away from their bodies. The guy is struggling to hold it up, he is holding it so far out, that he can barely smile!!


How do you prefer to do it? Tuck it's legs up under it and leave it over night so that rigor sets in and keeps it in the pose you want it in?


----------



## Ky Bob

Pics look great to me! I really don't see any arm straightening.


----------



## hatchettjack

Kinda looks like og


----------



## smokin x's

I don't know why I keep checking this thread. It just makes me mad every time I come back here. My Ohio lease that I lost last year, after 12 years, was real freakin close to the most recent pics of OG.

I'm not mad I lost the property so close to him, I'm mad that I lost the property BECAUSE of him. 

Spent a lot of time in a small cabin with no heat, electricity, or running water with my father. No matter how busy our lives were, we always made time for the cabin. We hunted hard out of that cabin and it was our 400 acres on top of a mountain. It was our escape from reality. 

Since then I haven't been able to find anything even close to that. It's hard to fill that void after 12 years of that.


----------



## BigLouie32

Only in Ohio... What a beautiful shooter


----------



## ridgerunner1

kiaelite said:


> I still dont know why guys who shoot bucks that big STILL hold them so far away from their bodies. The guy is struggling to hold it up, he is holding it so far out, that he can barely smile!!


if i ever kill one like that you wont even be able to see the deer i will hold it in the camera..


----------



## DaneHunter

smokin x's said:


> I don't know why I keep checking this thread. It just makes me mad every time I come back here. My Ohio lease that I lost last year, after 12 years, was real freakin close to the most recent pics of OG.
> 
> I'm not mad I lost the property so close to him, I'm mad that I lost the property BECAUSE of him.
> 
> Spent a lot of time in a small cabin with no heat, electricity, or running water with my father. No matter how busy our lives were, we always made time for the cabin. We hunted hard out of that cabin and it was our 400 acres on top of a mountain. It was our escape from reality.
> 
> Since then I haven't been able to find anything even close to that. It's hard to fill that void after 12 years of that.


You lost a lease because of one deer? Sure it wasn't because that is some of the best deer hunting property in the state?


----------



## smokin x's

DaneHunter said:


> You lost a lease because of one deer? Sure it wasn't because that is some of the best deer hunting property in the state?


My cousin lives next door to the property. He was in on the lease with me before hand, and frequently talks to the guys on the lease now and one of the guys had told him he paid an ungodly amount of money to make sure no one else would have the property.

He kept asking my cousin if the guy who had it before them (me) saw any real giants, like a world class typical.

My cousin isn't on AT and had no idea about "OG" until I told him and sent him pictures. He thought it was weird how the guy kept asking about a world class typical being seen, before he even knew about OG. 

I don't think it's just a weird coincidence that he was so interested in a world class typical and bragged about paying a ridiculous amount for the lease to make sure no one else could afford it...


----------



## nomansland

Buckithead said:


> Monday night I got news that a giant 200" + typical had been arrowd in Ross co Ohio, and they were tracking late into the night. My first thought was "OG", but after finally seeing the deer Tuesday morning I quickly realized it wasn't "OG". Although it wasn't him , the deer is still impressive!
> View attachment 2088831


You never answered why you said Bingo when posting someone else's pics?


----------



## jeff25

Maybe OG got abducted by aliens


----------



## bwhnter4life

That 9 pt is no slouch ladies and gentleman....would be tough for me to decide on those 2. Im a sucker for giant 8 pts!


----------



## Fortyneck

I asked this question on another thread, and got no response... Sooooooo...

Did OB just come out of hiding to pop the new WV archery SR?


----------



## Joebert

Fortyneck said:


> I asked this question on another thread, and got no response... Sooooooo...
> 
> Did OB just come out of hiding to pop the new WV archery SR?
> 
> View attachment 2089230



I thought the exact thing!!!


----------



## Fortyneck

Joebert said:


> I thought the exact thing!!!


I mean he's not in ripped jeans, but scent blocker is his go to camo outfit choice :noidea:


----------



## Fortyneck

I think he's wearing a Bear hat, what did Teft shoot?


----------



## DaneHunter

Fortyneck said:


> I asked this question on another thread, and got no response... Sooooooo...
> 
> Did OB just come out of hiding to pop the new WV archery SR?
> 
> View attachment 2089230


He's wearing a Bear Archery hat. Pretty sure OB was a hard core Elite fan boy.


----------



## Fortyneck

DaneHunter said:


> *He's wearing a Bear Archery hat.* *Pretty sure OB was a hard core Elite fan boy.*


I don't know, but, isn't this exactly what you would do if you were in his position?


----------



## Joebert

They look very similar just saying.. Lol


----------



## DaneHunter

Fortyneck said:


> I don't know, but, isn't this exactly what you would do if you were in his position?


Not sure I'm following you. Trying to get a sponsor? Why wouldn't he try for elite?


----------



## iceman14

Switch brands to throw off the mob.


----------



## DaneHunter

iceman14 said:


> Switch brands to throw off the mob.


Gotcha... Is he that smart though?


----------



## Buckithead

Bingo? Not sure what your referring to.


----------



## Buckithead

All the paper mill leases that are in the area have sky rocketed due to a company buying up the leasing rights. My lease went from $8 per acre to $25 then we finally talked them down to $14. Really pissed me off. Ohio outdoor properties are a bunch of scum bags!


----------



## rustyhart

Fortyneck said:


> I asked this question on another thread, and got no response... Sooooooo...
> 
> Did OB just come out of hiding to pop the new WV archery SR?
> 
> View attachment 2089230


That's not OB, that guy just took a picture with his deer, OB always does the goofy legs tucked under hide your body behind the deer's pose.


----------



## Scotty C

Any news on OG????? 
Keep thread alive!!!


----------



## Scotty C

Fortyneck said:


> I asked this question on another thread, and got no response... Sooooooo...
> 
> Did OB just come out of hiding to pop the new WV archery SR?
> 
> View attachment 2089230


Similar but I don't think its him..


----------



## mbunner23

I don't think it's OB however I the guy who killed that West Virginia buck's name is Chad. It had me thinking it was him for a couple minutes.


----------



## JGB OH

rustyhart said:


> That's not OB, that guy just took a picture with his deer, OB always does the goofy legs tucked under hide your body behind the deer's pose.
> View attachment 2089251
> View attachment 2089252


Funny that OB has no blood on any arrows in a full quiver on the bottom left picture. Its amazing what you see once you start to look.


----------



## jamesbalog

Ob has a bigger nose than the guy with the WV deer


----------



## rustyhart

JGB OH said:


> Funny that OB has no blood on any arrows in a full quiver on the bottom left picture. Its amazing what you see once you start to look.


Good point. Prolly found him laying on the side of the road or stole somebody else's buck.


----------



## Fortyneck

jamesbalog said:


> Ob has a bigger nose than the guy with the WV deer


He probably had "work" done...


----------



## TheKingofKings

Now we are closing in on 5k.


----------



## DaneHunter

What did the other thread head before... Uh hum... Some people got it shut down?


----------



## bwhnter4life

The WV state record is huge....any one got a score on that one yet?


----------



## DB444

bwhnter4life said:


> The WV state record is huge....any one got a score on that one yet?


Somebody said grosses high 190's and nets high 180's.


----------



## BuckTeeth

bwhnter4life said:


> The WV state record is huge....any one got a score on that one yet?


196 and some change, gross.


----------



## Pork_Chopper

rustyhart said:


> How do you prefer to do it? Tuck it's legs up under it and leave it over night so that rigor sets in and keeps it in the pose you want it in?


You mean like this? Lol


----------



## bghunter7777

almost 200 pages nice guys


----------



## fxdwgkd

Pork_Chopper said:


> You mean like this? Lol



That is actually pretty cool.
I would gladly take any one of those


----------



## Buckithead

Pork_Chopper said:


> You mean like this? Lol


I thought those were mounts at first, that cool photo!


----------



## kp3100

Buckithead said:


> I thought those were mounts at first, that cool photo!


What do you think they are? Lol


----------



## Absolute Archer

kp3100 said:


> What do you think they are? Lol


Dead deer in a walk in cooler @ a game farm.


----------



## kp3100

Absolute Archer said:


> Dead deer in a walk in cooler @ a game farm.


Ding ding ding!! [emoji3] That are most likely gonna be mounted.


----------



## fountain

P 200?


----------



## fountain

Dang..200 yet?


----------



## fountain

What's it take to get 200 pages?


----------



## Roughrider

It will


----------



## dspell20

Someone has had to see OG Since September. I still think a youth is going to get it this weekend


----------



## Roughrider

Take hard


----------



## Roughrider

Work and dedication


----------



## Roughrider

And a few more silly comments!


----------



## bowhuntmn

Could you imagine the pure chaos if a youth bags this legend? I still say he will die of natural causes.


----------



## fountain

On needs another 200 page thread...bam! This has to be the post!


----------



## widow maker 223

Or ruptured junk cuz I know mine would be hard for months after a deer like that.


----------



## fountain

Dang! How many post per page!!!

I honestly do hope OG is a real live deer walking around free range in Ohio.. I do hope a deserving hunter can get him as well. 
This deer brought on some wild threads here as did C.T....but the people here are the one that put him on the pedastal high......


----------



## PY Bucks

You bet.


----------



## John 501

No one will kill it!


----------



## z7master167

My shot at 200...


----------



## gritsnfishin1

How bout this one? Now i can say i posted.


----------



## crankn101

Sup


----------



## z7master167

Nope not yet


----------



## z7master167

How bout now...


----------



## John 501

Sup!


----------



## scottcPSE

It will never happen but 200 will


----------



## z7master167

Should be real close now....


----------



## z7master167

Sheesh i just cant do it....


----------



## z7master167

200??


----------



## z7master167

Eff it i give up


----------



## smokin x's

Dang you guys are really trying hard to have "the post" to break 200.


As long as it's been with no updates, either he's dead already or someone's really close to gettin er done and staying real tight lipped


----------



## rustyhart

I hope OG gets shot on a drive just so the ethics nazi has something to complain about.


----------



## z7master167

rustyhart said:


> I hope OG gets shot on a drive just so the ethics nazi has something to complain about.


With a rage on a 100yd shot in the back ham..


----------



## smokin x's

rustyhart said:


> I hope OG gets shot on a drive just so the ethics nazi has something to complain about.


By an Amish fella. That'd just put the cherry on top for em! Haha


----------



## 3dn4jc

I'm just posting so I can say I'm on page 200, plus I killed my own baby NCG this year, not OG but baby OG from NC!!


----------



## rustyhart

3dn4jc said:


> I'm just posting so I can say I'm on page 200, plus I killed my own NCG this year, not OG but NCG!!
> 
> View attachment 2089941


Dayum, that's a biggun.


----------



## rustyhart

I have my tapatalk set on 50 posts a page so I'm only showing 100 pages.


----------



## rustyhart

z7master167 said:


> With a rage on a 100yd shot in the back ham..


No I want it to be a clean kill, but maybe dare I say it, A GUN.:scared::scared:


----------



## smokin x's

rustyhart said:


> I have my tapatalk set on 50 posts a page so I'm only showing 100 pages.


What's desktop AT set at per page?


Tapatalk is showing me 500 pages.


----------



## jdk81

Finally 200...


----------



## smokin x's

rustyhart said:


> No I want it to be a clean kill, but maybe dare I say it, A GUN.:scared::scared:


Same here. Rather see a smokepole or shotgun take him down cleanly than some guy with a bow killing him and not finding him for a day or two.


----------



## rustyhart

smokin x's said:


> What's desktop AT set at per page?
> 
> 
> Tapatalk is showing me 500 pages.


I show 167 pages on web view.


----------



## Freedirtnaps

3dn4jc said:


> I'm just posting so I can say I'm on page 200, plus I killed my own baby NCG this year, not OG but baby OG from NC!!
> 
> View attachment 2089941
> 
> View attachment 2089949


Deer was killed in Gates Co right? Grossed 178"? He is a Stud for sure.


----------



## Easttnhunter01

3dn4jc said:


> I'm just posting so I can say I'm on page 200, plus I killed my own baby NCG this year, not OG but baby OG from NC!!
> 
> View attachment 2089941
> 
> View attachment 2089949


Heck of a deer. What part of nc did u kill him?


----------



## DaneHunter

5000 posts yet?


----------



## rustyhart

How much do y'all think this guy will score?


----------



## rustyhart




----------



## DaneHunter

rustyhart said:


> How much do y'all think this guy will score?


Big.


----------



## DaneHunter

rustyhart said:


> View attachment 2089986
> View attachment 2089987


Damn you!


----------



## rustyhart

DaneHunter said:


> Damn you!


That's why I did it in two posts.


----------



## DaneHunter

rustyhart said:


> That's why I did it in two posts.


It didn't show up right when I posted. I thought I had it. Lol


----------



## rustyhart

rustyhart said:


> View attachment 2089986
> View attachment 2089987


I wasn't just trying to get post #5000, I really want to hear what y'all think he will score.
The year is wrong.


----------



## Buckithead

kp3100 said:


> What do you think they are? Lol


I'm guessing dead deer that are being frozen in place to be taken out side on a palet to have a cool photo taken with hunter that harvested them. I guess they could be mounts I don't know!


----------



## Buckithead

rustyhart said:


> I wasn't just trying to get post #5000, I really want to hear what y'all think he will score.
> The year is wrong.


I came up with around 235 4/8 gross. I'm no expert by any means but I think I'm within 5-10 inches.


----------



## TheKingofKings

500k views and 5k posts!


----------



## HOYT5MAN

Ahhh man, I missed number 5,000!


----------



## rustyhart

I got a better picture of that buck.


----------



## DaneHunter

rustyhart said:


> I got a better picture of that buck.
> View attachment 2090475


100-110 ish


----------



## rustyhart

DaneHunter said:


> 100-110 ish


That's about what I was thinking. Maybe he'll start coming through in daylight.


----------



## BGagner

I think this post has gotten out of control, but I'm going to get in here just to see if someone gets this monster on the ground. Hopefully, it will be the original guy who posted this epic trail cam pic


----------



## DaneHunter

BGagner said:


> I think this post has gotten out of control, but I'm going to get in here just to see if someone gets this monster on the ground. Hopefully, it will be the original guy who posted this epic trail cam pic


Apparently OG is no where near where Chasen hunts. According to new information he is now 25 miles to the north.


----------



## Fortyneck

DaneHunter said:


> Apparently OG is no where near where Chasen hunts. According to new information he is now 25 miles to the north.


Yeah, if by 25 miles north he means right behind the same farm as always.


----------



## DaneHunter

Fortyneck said:


> Yeah, if by 25 miles north he means right behind the same farm as always.


You mean someone lied about the location???? How dare you!


----------



## OhioBowhunter78

LOL This deer has been famous! Pro Staffers lost jobs over this deer for running stories I love pin raised deer pics!!!! LOL


----------



## ThomasC4

If that deer in the opening post made it though last year. This year he may be a thurdy pointer...


----------



## jeff25

ThomasC4 said:


> If that deer in the opening post made it though last year. This year he may be a thurdy pointer...


There are pics of him this year in this thread


----------



## Fortyneck

jeff25 said:


> There are pics of him this year in this thread


Yup, and it looks like he has less points.


----------



## ironworker172

OhioBowhunter78 said:


> LOL This deer has been famous! Pro Staffers lost jobs over this deer for running stories I love pin raised deer pics!!!! LOL


Hell of a pen with 500 acres of beans , barn, farmhouse and county road running through it. You guys crack me up. :ROFLMAO


----------



## OhioRed

???


----------



## whitetailbowman

Some one put this monster down already!


----------



## Jesse Schultz

I stoped watching this post a long time ago, but did anyone ever kill him?


----------



## DaneHunter

Jesse Schultz said:


> I stoped watching this post a long time ago, but did anyone ever kill him?


:chortle:


----------



## rustyhart

Jesse Schultz said:


> I stoped watching this post a long time ago, but did anyone ever kill him?


I don't think they have set the price yet.


----------



## inthehollar

Yes, I killed him.


----------



## Blake R

This thread is still going?


----------



## Unk Bond

inthehollar said:


> Yes, I killed him.



=============

How
I saw him going down Rt. 335 :wink:


----------



## nomansland

Buckithead said:


> I came up with around 235 4/8 gross. I'm no expert by any means but I think I'm within 5-10 inches.


Again...what did "bingo" mean when you posted pics that weren't yours?


----------



## Master Chief

nomansland said:


> Again...what did "bingo" mean when you posted pics that weren't yours?


He didn't post those pics.


----------



## nomansland

Master Chief said:


> He didn't post those pics.


Oops wrong guy. Thanks


----------



## inthehollar

Unk Bond said:


> =============
> 
> How
> I saw him going down Rt. 335 :wink:


Yea! Rt 335. He was 15yds off the road. I kicked a 12 yr old kick out of the way and shot him with a .22 short. Cut the horns off and drove home. I grind the horns up for several un-named MLB players. Its an asian recipe I use. The risk is lower and profit is higher when I take larger horns so I drove to Ohio.


----------



## Shaded




----------



## huntinfool14

awww snap!


----------



## jamesbalog

now he is hanging out in someones backyard in the daylight...


----------



## cgoehl125

So it appears his g6 on the left side is there only bent down.


----------



## cgoehl125

Also why does it look like the feeder post goes through his rack


----------



## jamesbalog

cgoehl125 said:


> Also why does it look like the feeder post goes through his rack


it sure does, good eye


----------



## sway415

He lives!!!


----------



## Shaded

Full disclosure. 

Someone texted me these today. 

I'm saying they are fake. Decide for yourself.


----------



## Buxndiverdux

This thread.... LOL....


----------



## henro

Shaded said:


> View attachment 2092726
> View attachment 2092725


Is that a hunting preserve with a watering hole in the back of the field?


----------



## rustyhart

henro said:


> Is that a hunting preserve with a watering hole in the back of the field?


----------



## ohio.bow.addict

I'm saying fake. Amazing photoshop job but you can see on the first picture with his head facing the camera that the left leg of the feeder is going "through" the rack. Very convincing at first lance though


----------



## sway415

ohio.bow.addict said:


> I'm saying fake. Amazing photoshop job but you can see on the first picture with his head facing the camera that the left leg of the feeder is going "through" the rack. Very convincing at first lance though


Now that I look closer, I can definitely see what you are saying... Interesting


----------



## Mathews523

Notice the time on the pictures and the shadows on the ground. Times are way different but shadows stay the same.


----------



## Rothhar1

FYI guys OG is not a real free range Buck in OH its a farce/pen raised buck ..LOL some peoples kids now days.


----------



## Monsterquest

Mathews523 said:


> Notice the time on the pictures and the shadows on the ground. Times are way different but shadows stay the same.


Actually they are only 10 minutes apart the guy just has his camera set funny. It appears to elapse days at noon instead of midnight. IMO the pics look legit. I mean its definitely him and anyway with new angles/different pics. I mean I guess someone could have gotten the pics legit and photoshopped them onto a different background but don't think so.


----------



## Mathews523

Monsterquest said:


> Actually they are only 10 minutes apart the guy just has his camera set funny. It appears to elapse days at noon instead of midnight. IMO the pics look legit. I mean its definitely him and anyway with new angles/different pics. I mean I guess someone could have gotten the pics legit and photoshopped them onto a different background but don't think so.


Whoops. Lol.


----------



## Octoberjohn

Very interesting pics. I think they are real(or at least I want to believe they are). The two pictures are taken 10 minutes apart and that is why the shadows are different. The legend lives on, this time in someone's backyard eating out of their feeder while they were away at work. If they are real the pics show one of my biggest pet peeves, not fixing the times on your trail camera!


----------



## Fortyneck

Waiting to get to a computer screen to weigh in.


----------



## Treehugger98

Ob where u at? Didn't know if you might have purchased a replica if the sheds and had them mounted yet. Lol


----------



## BowTechForever

I killed OG. He was 373 yards away up a hillside. Killed him with my bow. Dialed my pin to 100 yards and aimed in the clouds and let her fly. The 45mph crosswind drifted my arrow into his eyeball. He toppled down the mountain into a gorge where bigfoot picked him up and battled a cougar and a velociraptor for the carcass. in the struggle they broke his rack into pieces. I never even got my rage tipped carbon express back. I turned to my buddy after all this and proudly exclaimed "And that's why I shoot a Mathews"


----------



## widow maker 223

You forgot to say booyah!!


----------



## fxdwgkd

BowTechForever said:


> I killed OG. He was 373 yards away up a hillside. Killed him with my bow. Dialed my pin to 100 yards and aimed in the clouds and let her fly. The 45mph crosswind drifted my arrow into his eyeball. He toppled down the mountain into a gorge where bigfoot picked him up and battled a cougar and a velociraptor for the carcass. in the struggle they broke his rack into pieces. I never even got my rage tipped carbon express back. I turned to my buddy after all this and proudly exclaimed "And that's why I shoot a Mathews"


Love it


----------



## zmax hunter

Morning photo, camera facing south,..photoshop of OG added to pic,..doesnt look like the feeder has been on,..too many leaves strewn about,..if it had been running for a month, the deer would have the leaves beat down and gone. Feeder leg looks highly suspicious


----------



## z7hunter11

Well those pics should generate another 200 pages!!


----------



## ridgerunner1

zmax hunter said:


> Morning photo, camera facing south,..photoshop of OG added to pic,..doesnt look like the feeder has been on,..too many leaves strewn about,..if it had been running for a month, the deer would have the leaves beat down and gone. Feeder leg looks highly suspicious


the pics of og had to come from somewhere tho...he lives


----------



## PY Bucks

In the second pic there appears to be a deer in the field where he is looking?


----------



## Ned250

LOL good lord


----------



## Fortyneck

Well, IMO they are "real" pics of OG. I don't know why anyone would take a "real" pic of OG and photoshop it into a fake "real" pic of OG, but anything is possible in this

psych-ward of a thread. I agree that the the leg of the feeder through the antler looks weird, but why would some master photoshopper create this abomination and

then leave something so obvious as that? What is his motivation? Is it a clue? Like, half... horn... half horn, half-horn... Hal Forne... Hal Forne!!! 

*The feeder is in Hal Forne's back yard!!!*!


----------



## Monsterquest

I'm with some of you guys......how is he not dead. I've hunted 150 bucks that I have never seen nor gotten daylight pics of for years. Plus the entire whitetail world knows about him. I mean I know mature can be very tough to catch up with but damn, coming to feeders at noon? Somebody kill this damn thing already.


----------



## widow maker 223

Fortyneck said:


> Well, IMO they are "real" pics of OG. I don't know why anyone would take a "real" pic of OG and photoshop it into a fake "real" pic of OG, but anything is possible in this
> 
> psych-ward of a thread. I agree that the the leg of the feeder through the antler looks weird, but why would some master photoshopper create this abomination and
> 
> then leave something so obvious as that? What is his motivation? Is it a clue? Like, half... horn... half horn, half-horn... Hal Forne... Hal Forne!!!
> 
> *The feeder is in Hal Forne's back yard!!!*!


Good job there pet detective!! Youve solved the mystery!!


----------



## henro

Fortyneck said:


> Well, IMO they are "real" pics of OG. I don't know why anyone would take a "real" pic of OG and photoshop it into a fake "real" pic of OG, but anything is possible in this
> 
> psych-ward of a thread. I agree that the the leg of the feeder through the antler looks weird, but why would some master photoshopper create this abomination and
> 
> then leave something so obvious as that? What is his motivation? Is it a clue? Like, half... horn... half horn, half-horn... Hal Forne... Hal Forne!!!
> 
> *The feeder is in Hal Forne's back yard!!!*!


Ahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## zmax hunter

In photo 23:56 you can see the alien spacecraft to the right of the feeder, in photo 00:06, you can see the alien crawling to his ship, just to the left of the left tree


----------



## wingbone

If it were to be shopped, wouldn't there have to be another photo out there with the same view of the back of his head/antlers? Haven't looked through entire thread so not sure if there is already an existing similar photo.


----------



## blinginpse

Looks like a hay feeder to me in the back ground


----------



## Fortyneck

Well, after taking the recent evidence to the analyzer and having it labbed I have determined they are true and unmolested pics of the one and only OGeezy.

Boys, I present to you, exhibit A:


----------



## blinginpse

Looks odd seems feeder leg is in his horns too don't know if anyone noticed that though


----------



## zmax hunter

Here's an early April family photo of OG, thats him near the middle, on the right, towards the back,..of course he hadnt graduated to OG status yet, he was just a toddler then.


----------



## zmax hunter

Fortyneck said:


> Well, after taking the recent evidence to the analyzer and having it labbed I have determined they are true and unmolested pics of the one and only OGeezy.
> 
> Boys, I present to you, exhibit A:
> 
> View attachment 2093136


Can you have that stamp cut into a 24x24 puzzle please? Thanks!


----------



## jamesbalog

someone kill this deer already please


----------



## rustyhart




----------



## sticknstring33

That feeder leg is definitely odd, but I've seen some strange superimposed stuff before on my own cams. Maybe he's tending a doe that's just out of frame. Can't come up with any other explanantion for a mature buck to be at a feeder in broad daylight during the rut. Definitely him though - matches up with the Cuddy pics.


----------



## MonsterMadness

Nice shot rusty! He won't go far. Btw Is that a rage you are using? That'll sure stir the pot a little!


----------



## rustyhart

MonsterMadness said:


> Nice shot rusty! He won't go far. Btw Is that a rage you are using? That'll sure stir the pot a little!


A rage that I shot out of a crossbow.


----------



## Fortyneck

MonsterMadness said:


> Nice shot rusty! He won't go far. Btw Is that a rage you are using? That'll sure stir the pot a little!


What are you talking about? He botched a head shot from the road at night. He hit him in the nose, exiting high on the neck and now OG is going to slowly starve to death...


...it's sad, really...


----------



## Cannonball08

I'm not up on the facts of pen raised deer, but if he was a pen buck wouldn't his antlers have grown at least somewhat from last year?


----------



## dx2

Under a feeder in broad daylight? Damn. One thing is for sure - this buck is good at avoiding hunters! Good opportunity but nobody there but the camera.


----------



## jrmsoccer32

How about this one?


----------



## Uzurmnd247

Just admit it, this buck is way smarter than the best detectives and technology out there. Not to mention all the hunters that are after him. lol


----------



## jeff25

I'm surprised nobody has used the most recent pics and found this field on google earth yet


----------



## JGB OH

Lmao


----------



## blind squirrel

Man o man... what a deer.


----------



## Ohbowhunter815

Shaded said:


> View attachment 2092726
> View attachment 2092725


My field, cam, and feeder, now I know what happened to my sd card. Had him at 12 yards back on Halloween but my tag was filled and I was just looking to add a doe to the freezer. I hope everybody realizes it's just a deer, nothing to loose your dignity over.


----------



## BoHunter0210

I don't think this deer is killable...he is a genetic mutant...has very heightened senses to be able to avoid being killed...just incredible that he hasn't slipped up yet...he has a spider sense...


----------



## DaneHunter

I think he is a reverse vampire. Only shows up on camera and in mirrors but came be seen by the human eye.


----------



## dx2

Ohbowhunter815 said:


> My field, cam, and feeder, now I know what happened to my sd card. Had him at 12 yards back on Halloween but my tag was filled and I was just looking to add a doe to the freezer. I hope everybody realizes it's just a deer, nothing to loose your dignity over.


This thread is riddled with BS, but you appear genuine. I'm sure that part of the reason this buck has survived this long is he's in a one-buck State. Hat's off to ya for your attitude and staying on the right side of the law....talk about temptation. So, the SD card went missing from this cam?


----------



## BarryvilleSport

what if all along we were wrong? What if OG is real and living in southern Ohio? What if some 12 year old kills him from a stump tomorrow with a shotgun 40 yards from his back deck? What then?


----------



## Fortyneck

Ohbowhunter815 said:


> My field, cam, and feeder, now I know what happened to my sd card. Had him at 12 yards back on Halloween but my tag was filled and I was just looking to add a doe to the freezer. *I hope everybody realizes it's just a deer, nothing to loose your dignity over.*


Well it's nice to meet you Hal Forne, I just want to tell you I've admired your pet deer for some time now.:teeth:

P.S. I concur with your parting sentiment.




Shaded said:


> View attachment 2092726
> View attachment 2092725





jrmsoccer32 said:


> View attachment 2094126
> 
> 
> How about this one?


Guys, I think it's time you do share some info on the source of the new pics that are being posted. :nod:


----------



## DaneHunter

dx2 said:


> This thread is riddled with BS, but you appear genuine. I'm sure that part of the reason this buck has survived this long is he's in a one-buck State. Hat's off to ya for your attitude and staying on the right side of the law....talk about temptation. So, the SD card went missing from this cam?


I love this. Guy makes one post and he is genuine. Probably an alter of Buckithead.


----------



## Ohbowhunter815

I figured everyone would smell the bull Teft from my last post right away.


----------



## Uzurmnd247

It's not called the Ohio State Buck eyes for nothing!


----------



## nhns4

Yawn


----------



## dx2

Ohbowhunter815 said:


> I figured everyone would smell the bull Teft from my last post right away.


Not normally your style, but 10-4. Gullible cap on. So...he'd be on your wall already if what you said was true about having him at 12 yards and no tag.... :wink:

Even with all the BS, I've seen enough to believe it's a free-range deer and still around, at least as of a few weeks ago. 

But, by all means carry on with the BS post fest....


----------



## DaneHunter

Where's everyone getting these pics? I'm getting the feeling OG is on a property that doesn't allow hunting and the owner just likes taking nature shots. Occasionally the deer may wander onto other properties, that's why there are different trail cam pictures but he isn't on the ground.


----------



## huntinfool14

How has he not broke that left side G6 off yet?


----------



## snoodcrusher

That fencing in a triangle shape appears to be an antler trap for catching shed antlers. Put feed (corn) just inside the fence and when the antlers are loose, they get pulled off by the wire. Maybe that's how they found the sheds last year?


----------



## Ohbowhunter815

dx2 said:


> Not normally your style, but 10-4. Gullible cap on. So...he'd be on your wall already if what you said was true about having him at 12 yards and no tag.... :wink:
> 
> Even with all the BS, I've seen enough to believe it's a free-range deer and still around, at least as of a few weeks ago.
> 
> But, by all means carry on with the BS post fest....


My apologizes, it was a moment of weakness.


----------



## I like Meat

It was an abandoned fawn hand fed with a bottle and now resides within a high fence of someones "farm"...it is a pet..... get a grip people....


----------



## Fortyneck

snoodcrusher said:


> That fencing in a triangle shape appears to be an antler trap for catching shed antlers. Put feed (corn) just inside the fence and when the antlers are loose, they get pulled off by the wire. Maybe that's how they found the sheds last year?


There's another wire too that might make it easy to collect his sheds...


----------



## Fortyneck

huntinfool14 said:


> How has he not broke that left side G6 off yet?


I got a real Q for all the guys that have scoring experience, Typical deer are scored for their symmetry, would that G6 be scored as a typical point even though it is

bent facing downward?


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Fortyneck said:


> I got a real Q for all the guys that have scoring experience, Typical deer are scored for their symmetry, would that G6 be scored as a typical point even though it is
> 
> bent facing downward?


I would saw it off file it and put a little stain on to ensure the symetry


----------



## smokin x's

I like Meat said:


> It was an abandoned fawn hand fed with a bottle and now resides within a high fence of someones "farm"...it is a pet..... get a grip people....


Any proof of this?


----------



## smokin x's

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I would saw it off file it and put a little stain on to ensure the symetry


I'm no scoring expert but with that time being gone you still have the deduction of The opposite side G6. 

With it still having a similar base to an upright G6, I wouldn't see why it would be scored as an abnormal point. 
It's not sprouting off another tine, it's not coming off the side or bottom of the main beam, and it doesn't share a common base with any other tines. As far as I can see. 

Like I said though, I'm no scoring expert. Just my $.02


----------



## Fortyneck

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I would saw it off file it and put a little stain on to ensure the symetry


After he dies of ehd and you buy his deadhead off the internet, you can do whatever you want to his rack before you have it officially scored and entered into the books. 

Just try not to get any stain on your ghillie suit...or your rep... :wink:



smokin x's said:


> I'm no scoring expert but with that time being gone you still have the deduction of The opposite side G6.
> 
> With it still having a similar base to an upright G6, I wouldn't see why it would be scored as an abnormal point.
> It's not sprouting off another tine, it's not coming off the side or bottom of the main beam, and it doesn't share a common base with any other tines. As far as I can see.
> 
> Like I said though, I'm no scoring expert. Just my $.02


I agree, this is why I ask.


----------



## I like Meat

smokin x's said:


> Any proof of this?


Any proof that is REAL and wild ??


----------



## smokin x's

I like Meat said:


> Any proof that is REAL and wild ??


Not really. Was just asking because you seemed to have more details on it than 98% of the posts on this thread.

Just asking out of curiosity


----------



## dx2

I like Meat said:


> Any proof that is REAL and wild ??


The pics of the buck this year on two different game cams sure look like normal working farms and not a preserve. JMO...I was just as skeptical at first after the OB revelations. 

Anyway, with all the BS on this thread it's hard to convince anyone of anything so I think I'll go back to lurking instead of posting. lol


----------



## Buckithead

rustyhart said:


> View attachment 2092763


Looks like a hay feeding ring.


----------



## skippyturtle

Fortyneck said:


> I got a real Q for all the guys that have scoring experience, Typical deer are scored for their symmetry, would that G6 be scored as a typical point even though it is
> 
> bent facing downward?


No it is a typical point because the base originates from the top of the main beam. It does not matter which way the point goes as long as it comes from the top of the beam.


----------



## Fortyneck

skippyturtle said:


> No it is a typical point because the base originates from the top of the main beam. It does not matter which way the point goes as long as it comes from the top of the beam.


So, yes it's a typical point, that's what I thought, looks like the last time they tranqued him they really sanded all junk off him looks like he will net way more

than last year. :moviecorn


----------



## HOYTMAN37

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I would saw it off file it and put a little stain on to ensure the symetry


I would beat you over the head repeatedly with a shovel if i was in a 1000 mile radius of you if you did that.. lol


----------



## henro

Fortyneck said:


> There's another wire too that might make it easy to collect his sheds...
> 
> View attachment 2094242


I saw that too. Was thinking electric fence?


----------



## Buckithead

DaneHunter said:


> I love this. Guy makes one post and he is genuine. Probably an alter of Buckithead.


Not me!


----------



## Buckithead

snoodcrusher said:


> That fencing in a triangle shape appears to be an antler trap for catching shed antlers. Put feed (corn) just inside the fence and when the antlers are loose, they get pulled off by the wire. Maybe that's how they found the sheds last year?


Sheds were found a pretty good distance apart.


----------



## rustyhart

Buckithead, are you familiar with BucketHead or did you just think it was a funny name?


----------



## nomansland

henro said:


> I saw that too. Was thinking electric fence?


Barb wire usually isn't electric fence. Also wouldn't be attached to a tree.


----------



## Buckithead

rustyhart said:


> Buckithead, are you familiar with BucketHead or did you just think it was a funny name?
> View attachment 2094741


Lol not familiar with that one! Just a nickname I've picked up.


----------



## Buckithead

Shaded said:


> View attachment 2092726
> View attachment 2092725


I've looked these photos over closely and it's obvious that they are daylight photos of OG, but they have been altered and there are several spots on the photos that are suspicious, the feeder leg that everyone noticed going in front of antler, the tip of the left G2 is darker only where it lines up in front of the feeder motor and the stump of the tree on the right leg of the feeder is out of alignment. My guess is someone photo shopped the buck into a photo of his or her feeder to make a someone think the buck was on their property. I'm guessing a friend of theirs that would recognize that field or feeder. It almost worked! Lol but they did have to get daylight photos of OG from somewhere!


----------



## Fortyneck

henro said:


> I saw that too. Was thinking electric fence?


I was thinking more along the lines of there being a roof made from that material in that area :wink:



rustyhart said:


> Buckithead, are you familiar with BucketHead or did you just think it was a funny name?
> View attachment 2094741


Yo, Buckethead is no joke, I've seen him perform in the 90's with Praxis and solo. Seriously [email protected] When Buckit showed up I thought the same thing, but honestly,

after seeing pics of him and his family, I knew it was pure coincidence lol!



Buckithead said:


> I've looked these photos over closely and it's obvious that they are daylight photos of OG, but they have been altered and there are several spots on the photos that are suspicious, the feeder leg that everyone noticed going in front of antler, the tip of the left G2 is darker only where it lines up in front of the feeder motor and the stump of the tree on the right leg of the feeder is out of alignment. My guess is someone photo shopped the buck into a photo of his or her feeder to make a someone think the buck was on their property. I'm guessing a friend of theirs that would recognize that field or feeder. It almost worked! Lol but they did have to get daylight photos of OG from somewhere!


If you look at the pics closely and mess with the histogram you can see that there is a shadow on his bulbous G3 that does not line up with the feeder leg, my guess

is it is being cast by his G4 (or something else in his enclosure:wink. So I think it is just another weird trail cam pic. Besides shopping OG into an existing pic would

put him neatly in front of the feeder leg anyway. So is that JL's place?


----------



## gcab

Buckithead said:


> I've looked these photos over closely and it's obvious that they are daylight photos of OG, but they have been altered and there are several spots on the photos that are suspicious, the feeder leg that everyone noticed going in front of antler, the tip of the left G2 is darker only where it lines up in front of the feeder motor and the stump of the tree on the right leg of the feeder is out of alignment. My guess is someone photo shopped the buck into a photo of his or her feeder to make a someone think the buck was on their property. I'm guessing a friend of theirs that would recognize that field or feeder. It almost worked! Lol but they did have to get daylight photos of OG from somewhere!



you didnt even know to put a camera within 50 yards of your bait pile, or on the farm that supposedly had been seen every day for months except 9 days, and now you are camera adn photoshop expert? hahahaha ok


----------



## DaneHunter

henro said:


> I saw that too. Was thinking electric fence?


Just looks like a crappy barbed wire cattle fence. Probably to keep cows in that pasture.


----------



## henro

DaneHunter said:


> Just looks like a crappy barbed wire cattle fence. Probably to keep cows in that pasture.


Cow sized deer?


----------



## benkharr

Someone kill him already!


----------



## Buckithead

gcab said:


> you didnt even know to put a camera within 50 yards of your bait pile, or on the farm that supposedly had been seen every day for months except 9 days, and now you are camera adn photoshop expert? hahahaha ok


Yeah dumb @$$, I am an expert on photo shop because i noticed a couple of odd things in a photo. Where do these people come from?


----------



## gcab

Buckithead said:


> Yeah dumb @$$, I am an expert on photo shop because i noticed a couple of odd things in a photo. Where do these people come from?



haha.. well we come from closer than 50 yards to a camera I can tell you that. Surprised you didn't think a couple of those leaves in the background was another large buck like that yearling in that other pic. haha


----------



## nhns4

Dead


----------



## Nitty Gritty

nhns4 said:


> Dead


Pics


----------



## itallushrt

Nitty Gritty said:


> Pics


They will be posted shortly.


----------



## Treehugger98

Huh so he dead finally!! Nice


----------



## gcab

hopefully was poached


----------



## WNY Bowhunter

If this is true, I'm betting that he ends up falling short of Milo's buck...


----------



## nhns4

WNY Bowhunter said:


> If this is true, I'm betting that he ends up falling short of Milo's buck...


How much you wanna bet?


----------



## rustyhart

He ain't dead.


----------



## trophy hunter

I won`t believe he`s dead till I see pics,if so it would be all over the net by now..


----------



## Boilers

Let's see the pics


----------



## DaneHunter

Yawn.... You guys really feeding into this?


----------



## lakertown24

pics?


----------



## Master Chief

He is dead. I hear Big game Illustrated has the pics, but they want to make money so they won't share them 'til there issue is released. Supposedly scored 223 net typical.


----------



## henro

nhns4 said:


> Dead


What hunting preserve was it?


----------



## Monsterquest

If its true surely someone will leak a pic.


----------



## Jarsh30

^^^^Yup!


----------



## ONbuckhunter

gcab said:


> hopefully was poached


What a stupid thing to say. Troll.


----------



## dspell20

If those pics are real how is he not dead? I guess the idea of big bucks not coming to a feeder just went out the window!!!!!!


----------



## ironworker172

gcab said:


> hopefully was poached


We knew you had no class from the quality of your posts......but this really confirms it.


----------



## ironworker172

It will be nice to see the world record go to an arrow rather than a high powered rifle.


----------



## wipy

ONbuckhunter said:


> What a stupid thing to say. Troll.


Isnt this whole thread just trolls.. seems like it whenever i look at it. Hopefully a archer got him and he takes down milo.


----------



## rustyhart

I hope he is a hair smaller than the Milo Hanson buck just because the ethics nazis like to complain that he killed it on a drive with a .308.


----------



## gcab

I'm a troll because I haven't been sniffin the crotches of the outstanding individuals feeding you guys nonsense through a nut funnel for the last year? haha ok.. then I'm a troll. But frankly, I would prefer the state has it at an exhibit somewhere when they would confiscate it than some jack hole on here. 

And for the rest of you trolls posting along just as I have, you can't hunt in ohio with rifles. So no reason to keep posting nonsense about those that hunt with weapons that you don't agree with, if they were legal. But they aren't in Ohio, so way to troll a thread as well.


----------



## ironworker172

Let me clarify.....nothing unethical about Milo's weapon and it was legal....I'm just saying personally it would be nice to see him fall with an arrow. Heck for that matter it would be nice if it was a traditional archer...even though I am not one, it would be a great accomplishment. Either way this buck was taken....congratulations to the hunter!


----------



## rustyhart

ironworker172 said:


> Let me clarify.....nothing unethical about Milo's weapon and it was legal....I'm just saying personally it would be nice to see him fall with an arrow. Heck for that matter it would be nice if it was a traditional archer...even though I am not one, it would be a great accomplishment. Either way this buck was taken....congratulations to the hunter!


I don't believe he was killed, if he really was since OG is such a well known buck if he was killed even if that magazine was holding out on releasing the pictures they would have leaked.


----------



## mathews_rage

I dunno big mature bucks have been on the move to feed. There is a good chance he was killed recently after the snow we have had.


----------



## ironworker172

rustyhart said:


> I don't believe he was killed, if he really was since OG is such a well known buck if he was killed even if that magazine was holding out on releasing the pictures they would have leaked.


It's early.....give it time.


----------



## paarchhntr

gcab said:


> I'm a troll because I haven't been sniffin the crotches of the outstanding individuals feeding you guys nonsense through a nut funnel for the last year? haha ok.. then I'm a troll. But frankly, I would prefer the state has it at an exhibit somewhere when they would confiscate it than some jack hole on here.
> 
> *And for the rest of you trolls posting along just as I have, you can't hunt in ohio with rifles. So no reason to keep posting nonsense about those that hunt with weapons that you don't agree with, if they were legal. But they aren't in Ohio, so way to troll a thread as well*.


You need to familiarize yourself with the Ohio regs.


----------



## DaneHunter

paarchhntr said:


> You need to familiarize yourself with the Ohio regs.


He's half right. Rifles yes. . 308 no.


----------



## rustyhart

DaneHunter said:


> He's half right. Rifles yes. . 308 no.


http://www.kingsoutdoorworld.com/stories/hanson_story.htm
Milo Hanson's buck was killed with a .308.


----------



## gcab

DaneHunter said:


> He's half right. Rifles yes. . 308 no.


don't believe they understand the difference.


----------



## gcab

rustyhart said:


> http://www.kingsoutdoorworld.com/stories/hanson_story.htm
> Milo Hanson's buck was killed with a .308.


That wasn't killed in Ohio. .308 is NOT legal in Ohio, or any other high powered rifle. hahaha.. id rather be a troll all day over a jack hole


----------



## DaneHunter

rustyhart said:


> http://www.kingsoutdoorworld.com/stories/hanson_story.htm
> Milo Hanson's buck was killed with a .308.


I know... He's saying it is legal where Milo killed his buck, but not legal in Ohio.


----------



## paarchhntr

gcab said:


> That wasn't killed in Ohio. .308 is NOT legal in Ohio, or any other high powered rifle. hahaha.. id rather be a troll all day over a jack hole


Like I said, before you open your mouth you may want to familiarize yourself with Ohio regs. No I'm not talking about a 308 but yes rifles are allowed in Ohio.


----------



## gcab

paarchhntr said:


> Like I said, before you open your mouth you may want to familiarize yourself with Ohio regs. No I'm not talking about a 308 but yes rifles are allowed in Ohio.


Familiarize yourself with the posts above you with those talking about a 308


----------



## paarchhntr

http://www.cleveland.com/outdoors/index.ssf/2014/04/rifles_approved_for_ohio_deer.html

Here's some reading for you.

You feel like a jack hole or a troll today?


----------



## paarchhntr

gcab said:


> That wasn't killed in Ohio. *.308 is NOT legal in Ohio, or any other high powered rifle.* hahaha.. id rather be a troll all day over a jack hole


Back pedaling? You state high powered rifles not legal in Ohio, your wrong.


----------



## gcab

paarchhntr said:


> http://www.cleveland.com/outdoors/index.ssf/2014/04/rifles_approved_for_ohio_deer.html
> 
> Here's some reading for you.
> 
> You feel like a jack hole or a troll today?




Do you not understand what you read or what? 

Legal deer hunting rifles are chambered for the following calibers: .357 Magnum, .357 Maximum, .38 Special, .375 Super Magnum, .375 Winchester, .38-55, .41 Long Colt, .41 Magnum, .44 Special, .44 Magnum, .444 Marlin, .45 ACP, .45 Colt, .45 Long Colt, .45 Winchester Magnum, .45 Smith & Wesson, .454 Casull, .460 Smith & Wesson, .45-70, .45-90, .45-110, .475 Linebaugh, .50-70, .50-90, .50-100, .50-110 and .500 Smith & Wesson.


http://ohiodnr.gov/news/post/ohio-wildlife-council-approves-2014-2015-hunting-regulations

Unless you are just not bright enough to understand the difference between those, and a 308


----------



## paarchhntr

gcab said:


> I'm a troll because I haven't been sniffin the crotches of the outstanding individuals feeding you guys nonsense through a nut funnel for the last year? haha ok.. then I'm a troll. But frankly, I would prefer the state has it at an exhibit somewhere when they would confiscate it than some jack hole on here.
> 
> And for the rest of you trolls posting along just as I have, *you can't hunt in ohio with rifles*. So no reason to keep posting nonsense about those that hunt with weapons that you don't agree with, if they were legal. But they aren't in Ohio, so way to troll a thread as well.


Another?


----------



## paarchhntr

The list you just posted are rifle cartridges!!!

You stated in two different posts rifles are not legal!

Backpedal all you want.


----------



## gcab

paarchhntr said:


> Back pedaling? You state high powered rifles not legal in Ohio, your wrong.


Those aren't high powered rifles. And it is you're or you are.. not your.


----------



## redman

I got him yesterday


----------



## gcab

paarchhntr said:


> The list you just posted are rifle cartridges!!!
> 
> You stated in two different posts rifles are not legal!
> 
> Backpedal all you want.



And where is a .308 listed as approved?


----------



## paarchhntr

gcab said:


> I'm a troll because I haven't been sniffin the crotches of the outstanding individuals feeding you guys nonsense through a nut funnel for the last year? haha ok.. then I'm a troll. But frankly, I would prefer the state has it at an exhibit somewhere when they would confiscate it than some jack hole on here.
> 
> And for the rest of you trolls posting along just as I have,* you can't hunt in ohio with rifles*. So no reason to keep posting nonsense about those that hunt with weapons that you don't agree with, if they were legal. But they aren't in Ohio, so way to troll a thread as well.


Read in bold what YOU wrote. The list that you posted is indeed of RIFLE cartridges. I can careless about a 308, You tried to make a point in saying that rifles are illegal to use in Ohio and YOU were WRONG. 

Keep backpedaling this is entertaining.


----------



## paarchhntr

redman said:


> I got him yesterday


Thank God and congrats. I heard he was killed but I did not know it was yesterday.


----------



## jeffbv

paarchhntr said:


> Read in bold what YOU wrote. The list that you posted is indeed of RIFLE cartridges. I can careless about a 308, You tried to make a point in saying that rifles are illegal to use in Ohio and YOU were WRONG.
> 
> Keep backpedaling this is entertaining.


some people just can't admit that they were wrong. he needs to let it go


----------



## gcab

paarchhntr said:


> Read in bold what YOU wrote. The list that you posted is indeed of RIFLE cartridges. I can careless about a 308, You tried to make a point in saying that rifles are illegal to use in Ohio and YOU were WRONG.
> 
> Keep backpedaling this is entertaining.


Yea not back peddling. You can see where I said .308 and high powered. You even responded with you didn't say .308. And I said it was relation to others. Seems like a complex to think those only talk to you. And you need to calm down if you "can careless".


----------



## whitetailbowman

Let's get back on topic.....is it official? Is the legend dead?


----------



## jrmsoccer32

paarchhntr said:


> The list you just posted are rifle cartridges!!!
> 
> You stated in two different posts rifles are not legal!
> 
> Backpedal all you want.


Straight cased rifles are NOT high power. That's why they are legal they don't hold enough powder to get them to a high velocity almost all of those cartridges are 2200fps or less, certainly not high power compared to a .308 that's up close to the 3000 range. Learn the difference.


----------



## yellodog

whitetailbowman said:


> Let's get back on topic.....is it official? Is the legend dead?


no, i'm still here.


----------



## paarchhntr

Calm down? Me? You wont find a more calm person than me. This is free entertainment.

I know along with everyone else what you wrote its in black and white just above this post, even quoted in boldface. You should be happy I pointed that out to you. You learned something new today, you don't want to admit it, but you did.


----------



## whitetailbowman

yellodog said:


> no, i'm still here.


Well played Sir!


----------



## gcab

jrmsoccer32 said:


> Straight cased rifles are NOT high power. That's why they are legal they don't hold enough powder to get them to a high velocity almost all of those cartridges are 2200fps or less, certainly not high power compared to a .308 that's up close to the 3000 range. Learn the difference.


ding ding ding winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## paarchhntr

jrmsoccer32 said:


> Straight cased rifles are NOT high power. That's why they are legal they don't hold enough powder to get them to a high velocity almost all of those cartridges are 2200fps or less, certainly not high power compared to a .308 that's up close to the 3000 range. Learn the difference.


I know the difference in the two, but please quote me in saying that a 308 is not HIGH power? I simply told this guy rifles are allowed in Ohio and he has been backpedaling ever since.

If you would like to argue ballistics we can do that on another forum.


----------



## paarchhntr

And for the rest of you trolls posting along just as I have,* you can't hunt in ohio with rifles*. So no reason to keep posting nonsense about those that hunt with weapons that you don't agree with, if they were legal. But they aren't in Ohio, so way to troll a thread as well. 

That wasn't killed in Ohio. *.308 is NOT legal in Ohio, or any other high powered rifle.* hahaha.. id rather be a troll all day over a jack hole



You state rifles, that list contains rifles.

Are you going to argue all night?


----------



## jrmsoccer32

paarchhntr said:


> I know the difference in the two, but please quote me in saying that a 308 is not HIGH power? I simply told this guy rifles are allowed in Ohio and he has been backpedaling ever since.
> 
> If you would like to argue ballistics we can do that on another forum.


Saying rifles are legal is wrong it's a class of weapon. Straight cased rifle is correct just saying rifles are legal is not. Just the way it is.


----------



## DaneHunter

Gcab was directly expressing his views of the Hanson buck... Why would you not think he is referring to the rifle that Hanson used? You're just picking a fight, let it go.


----------



## jace

Im gonna get mad in a minute, so watch out


----------



## paarchhntr

jrmsoccer32 said:


> Saying rifles are legal is wrong it's a class of weapon. Straight cased rifle is correct just saying rifles are legal is not. Just the way it is.



All ok. LOL 

Saying bows are legal is wrong also, its a class of weapon. 

You can share his battle I don't really care, Im not the one who wrote rifles are illegal in OH.


----------



## ironworker172

*Dingaling*



gcab said:


> ding ding ding winner winner chicken dinner


You really have trouble admitting when you're wrong don't you. I think we can all read what you said.....and you said you can't use a rifle in Ohio.....you didn't say high powered or 308....so just get over it, you were wrong. Lol....ding ding ding that.


----------



## gcab

ironworker172 said:


> You really have trouble admitting when you're wrong don't you. I think we can all read what you said.....and you said you can't use a rifle in Ohio.....you didn't say high powered or 308....so just get over it, you were wrong. Lol....ding ding ding that.


Actually no. If you can read, as you said you can, you will see where I said it was in reference to .308 and high powered rifles, as were quoted as being against in the taking of this animal.. of which are not legal.


----------



## jace

forget the wind, just hunt or something


----------



## ironworker172

jace said:


> forget the wind, just hunt or something


Yea that! He's a lot like my wife....you can show her something in black and white and she won't admit it either. Lol


----------



## paarchhntr

gcab said:


> Actually no. If you can read, as you said you can, you will see where I said it was in reference to .308 and high powered rifles, as were quoted as being against in the taking of this animal.. of which are not legal.


Please show me where you said or wrote it was in reference to .308 and high powered rifles? The things you are typing must not be making it to my computer screen.


----------



## gcab

paarchhntr said:


> Please show me where you said or wrote it was in reference to .308 and high powered rifles? The things you are typing must not be making it to my computer screen.



Posts:373









Quote Originally Posted by rustyhart View Post 

http://www.kingsoutdoorworld.com/sto...nson_story.htm
Milo Hanson's buck was killed with a .308.
That wasn't killed in Ohio. .308 is NOT legal in Ohio, or any other high powered rifle. hahaha.. id rather be a troll all day over a jack hole


----------



## jager61

I'm learning so much about the proper use of context and grammar! Bow hunting advice, and so much more! :-D

MK


----------



## dspell20

rustyhart said:


> I hope he is a hair smaller than the Milo Hanson buck just because the ethics nazis like to complain that he killed it on a drive with a .308.


Why hope that? Imagine if this buck gets shot over a feeder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## yellodog

i know who not to get in a pissin contest with now.....


----------



## rustyhart

dspell20 said:


> Why hope that? Imagine if this buck gets shot over a feeder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


How about over a feeder with, wait for it.




A slug gun.


----------



## DaneHunter

rustyhart said:


> How about over a feeder with, wait for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A slug gun.


They probably shot it this week with a shot gun and put it on ice until gun season starts next week.


----------



## ironworker172

DaneHunter said:


> They probably shot it this week with a shot gun and put it on ice until gun season starts next week.


Well at least the high fence guys are backing down now. It's a shame to be spreading so much negativity on such monumental animal. I see a lot of out of state people who are jealous of Ohio deer but come on Dane....this is your home turf.


----------



## DaneHunter

ironworker172 said:


> Well at least the high fence guys are backing down now. It's a shame to be spreading so much negativity on such monumental animal. I see a lot of out of state people who are jealous of Ohio deer but come on Dane....this is your home turf.


It's a shame this deer has been scrutinized the way it has been. No pictures or stories ever should have been shared before this deer was on the ground, but I guess with the Internet and trail camera this is what hunting has turned into.


----------



## ironworker172

I know a lot of the talk is done in humor but when we look back at this buck years from now we will all realize just how special it really is. Let's give OG the respect he deserves.


----------



## DaneHunter

ironworker172 said:


> I know a lot of the talk is done in humor but when we look back at this buck years from now we will all realize just how special it really is. Let's give OG the respect he deserves.


If.... He is ever killed.


----------



## Master Chief

DaneHunter said:


> If.... He is ever killed.


Killing is the least of it. It's an incredible creation that deserves respect killed or not. I hope he lives his life and is picked up by a shed hunter (that actually cares enough about it to not sell it) just because people have been caught up in only worrying about who kills it and how they do. OG is more than just an example of how truly amazing wild deer can become. He is an example of how worthless hunters can be when it comes to big deer. After all we have been given great advice throughout the life of this thread such as "A deer is not worth losing your dignity over"


----------



## DaneHunter

Master Chief said:


> Killing is the least of it. It's an incredible creation that deserves respect killed or not. I hope he lives his life and is picked up by a shed hunter (that actually cares enough about it to not sell it) just because people have been caught up in only worrying about who kills it and how they do. OG is more than just an example of how truly amazing wild deer can become. He is an example of how worthless hunters can be when it comes to big deer. After all we have been given great advice throughout the life of this thread such as "A deer is not worth losing your dignity over"


I guess I just don't see it like you do. Having so much footage of him takes away the excitement. What's more exciting : a deer you know is on your property in front of a feeder (I'm not against feeders) that you have pictures of "every day except 9," or do you want to be hunting a random stand and have a monster world record step out in front of you? 

Even if he is free range it seems like they are growing him to be the next world record. I guess the drama over this deer has just killed it for me.


----------



## ironworker172

Master Chief said:


> He is dead. I hear Big game Illustrated has the pics, but they want to make money so they won't share them 'til there issue is released. Supposedly scored 223 net typical.





Master Chief said:


> Killing is the least of it. It's an incredible creation that deserves respect killed or not. I hope he lives his life and is picked up by a shed hunter (that actually cares enough about it to not sell it) just because people have been caught up in only worrying about who kills it and how they do. OG is more than just an example of how truly amazing wild deer can become. He is an example of how worthless hunters can be when it comes to big deer. After all we have been given great advice throughout the life of this thread such as "A deer is not worth losing your dignity over"


I thought you already knew he was dead......but you hope he dies and is found by a shed hunter. I thought you were legit.


----------



## Master Chief

DaneHunter said:


> I guess I just don't see it like you do. Having so much footage of him takes away the excitement. What's more exciting : a deer you know is on your property in front of a feeder (I'm not against feeders) that you have pictures of "every day except 9," or do you want to be hunting a random stand and have a monster world record step out in front of you?
> 
> Even if he is free range it seems like they are growing him to be the next world record. I guess the drama over this deer has just killed it for me.


I'd rather target a deer and kill it, but that has nothing to do with what I was implying earlier. I was getting at the fact that people are too caught up in the killing of the deer rather than appreciating what it is.

I'd rather have the pictures because simply killing a random giant just gives you that temporary excitement, meat, a set of antlers, and the ability to show it off and brag about what you did. If you have been chasing specific deer for a little while, you lose sleep every night imagining how you will finally get your hands on the antlers. I will shoot a random deer based on size, but history with a deer makes it much better when you finally get it done. I recently killed a particular deer I had been after since 2012. I lost a lot of sleep over that deer and wore myself out trying to figure out what he was doing and looking for his sheds. If I just killed a random bigger deer.. big whoop. At least I would have a set of antlers, but it wouldn't mean as much to me as my target buck did.


----------



## Master Chief

ironworker172 said:


> I thought you already knew he was dead......but you hope he dies and is found by a shed hunter. I thought you were legit.


I was screwing with people as I assumed the other people were just joking as well. Surely that deer isn't dead. He would be all over the net immediately no matter what magazine wanted to keep his pics secret


----------



## Ky Bob

jace said:


> forget the wind, just hunt or something


Sounds like a Scentlock commercial......


----------



## itallushrt

Master Chief said:


> Killing is the least of it. It's an incredible creation that deserves respect killed or not. I hope he lives his life and is picked up by a shed hunter (that actually cares enough about it to not sell it) just because people have been caught up in only worrying about who kills it and how they do. OG is more than just an example of how truly amazing wild deer can become. He is an example of how worthless hunters can be when it comes to big deer. After all we have been given great advice throughout the life of this thread such as "A deer is not worth losing your dignity over"


Let me get this straight. It is an incredible creation and amazing simply because it has a nice set of antlers?


----------



## Master Chief

itallushrt said:


> Let me get this straight. It is an incredible creation and amazing simply because it has a nice set of antlers?


Yeah. That is pretty simple to understand isn't it? We obviously should respect all deer, but not all are created equal. How many threads do you see of a spike making it beyond 200 pages? The deer is pretty dang incredible. You are insane if you disagree


----------



## thwakk

good job setting up camera so the high fence isn't visible!!


----------



## Buckithead

OG lives, well at least till gun season starts Monday. A reliable source said that a logger, that is working on some lease ground in the area the last known photos were taken spotted him walking into a thick wooded ravine yesterday. Not sure who is leasing that spot but I'd say they have a good chance at him on Monday of gun season.


----------



## gcab

Buckithead said:


> OG lives, well at least till gun season starts Monday. A reliable source said that a logger, that is working on some lease ground in the area the last known photos were taken spotted him walking into a thick wooded ravine yesterday. Not sure who is leasing that spot but I'd say they have a good chance at him on Monday of gun season.


Has he seen him every day for the last 4 months except for 9 days? If not, and still doesn't kill him Monday, not sure he can be trusted. Better put a trail camera up across the street from that ravine to be sure.


----------



## gcab

paarchhntr said:


> Please show me where you said or wrote it was in reference to .308 and high powered rifles? The things you are typing must not be making it to my computer screen.


Did that cover it for you or did it not make it through your computer screen again?


----------



## saskguy

> He is dead. I hear Big game Illustrated has the pics, but they want to make money so they won't share them 'til there issue is released. Supposedly scored 223 net typical.


Boo!!!! 

That is a false rumor and you are either starting b.s or spreading it, either way, that is immature.

You would also likely be the first in line to rush out and grab the North American Whitetail advertising book called a magazine that would contain the story of this buck is he is ever killed. I think we all know they are the ones that have the money to buy exclusive stories. This type of behavior is what I expect in my middle years classroom, not out of grown men. keep on hating on, it is sure to make the days better!!!


----------



## Treehugger98

I will say this, if that deer is in Adams county, the McCoy boys are probably after his arse! Seems like that have all intel and money to make it happen. Nieghboing counties also. They would be a good source in this deer. But they are smarter than most. Tight lipped


----------



## OhioRed

Buckithead said:


> OG lives, well at least till gun season starts Monday. A reliable source said that a logger, that is working on some lease ground in the area the last known photos were taken spotted him walking into a thick wooded ravine yesterday. Not sure who is leasing that spot but I'd say they have a good chance at him on Monday of gun season.


Beatty or Hartwood?


----------



## kp3100

Treehugger98 said:


> I will say this, if that deer is in Adams county, the McCoy boys are probably after his arse! Seems like that have all intel and money to make it happen. Nieghboing counties also. They would be a good source in this deer. But they are smarter than most. Tight lipped


First thing I thought of, when I saw "logger".


----------



## saskguy

> I hope he lives his life and is picked up by a shed hunter (that actually cares enough about it to not sell it) just


I think this is a funny quote, because it is dumb! I have a pretty awesome shed collection. I've found a lot of good sheds over the years and many great ones. I sell some every year, my collection grows every year as well. If I found a set worth what that set is worth, I'd have a replica set made as fast as you could say replica set then I'd be slaying fish out of my brand new boat with my wife and sons. It is so TERRIBLE that a person may use the bounty of a terrific find to better the life for his/her family. (sarcasm/sarcasm)


----------



## nomansland

gcab said:


> Has he seen him every day for the last 4 months except for 9 days? If not, and still doesn't kill him Monday, not sure he can be trusted. Better put a trail camera up across the street from that ravine to be sure.


Hahaha


----------



## Master Chief

saskguy said:


> Boo!!!!
> 
> That is a false rumor and you are either starting b.s or spreading it, either way, that is immature.
> 
> You would also likely be the first in line to rush out and grab the North American Whitetail advertising book called a magazine that would contain the story of this buck is he is ever killed. I think we all know they are the ones that have the money to buy exclusive stories. This type of behavior is what I expect in my middle years classroom, not out of grown men. keep on hating on, it is sure to make the days better!!!


Calm down. I assumed people wouldn't be stupid enough to think I was serious. I guess that was incredibly stupid of me though  I was joking at the fact you guys tried so hard to keep the trail camera pictures from people before the magazine was sold. There was nothing wrong with doing that, but I did have to bust your balls for advertising it in the thread.


----------



## Master Chief

saskguy said:


> I think this is a funny quote, because it is dumb! I have a pretty awesome shed collection. I've found a lot of good sheds over the years and many great ones. I sell some every year, my collection grows every year as well. If I found a set worth what that set is worth, I'd have a replica set made as fast as you could say replica set then I'd be slaying fish out of my brand new boat with my wife and sons. It is so TERRIBLE that a person may use the bounty of a terrific find to better the life for his/her family. (sarcasm/sarcasm)


Again calm down man. I said I hope someone finds it that won't sell it. I never said that there is anything wrong with selling antlers. Would it not be awesome if someone found that set of antlers and cared so much about it not to sell it despite it's substantially high value?


----------



## saskguy

I think it would be more cool for some avg Joe who cares more about their family than antlers to find them. 

I wouldn't say Bgi (I'm not tied to ownership in any form) did their best to keep photos from anyone they jUst did what magazines do.


----------



## Ubet28

Treehugger98 said:


> I will say this, if that deer is in Adams county, the McCoy boys are probably after his arse! Seems like that have all intel and money to make it happen. Nieghboing counties also. They would be a good source in this deer. But they are smarter than most. Tight lipped


Yea maybe they will take OG with a crossbow.. since that's there weapon of choice..


----------



## CarpCommander

Ubet28 said:


> Yea maybe they will take OG with a crossbow.. since that's there weapon of choice..


There's another team of 2 brothers that hunt urban areas in Ohio, and last I remember they have like FIVE 200"+ deer between them, all taken with the almighty CROSSBOW. Can't remember their names right now though...

One thing you seem to forget, is crossbows don't kill big deer, people kill big deer. You think either of these brother teams wouldn't be as successful if they used bows? I have a feeling they would get it done regardless of weapon

Would that be any worse than Milo gunning down his buck on a deer drive? 

I'm assuming you don't gun hunt?


----------



## Ubet28

CarpCommander said:


> Would that be any worse than Milo gunning down his buck on a deer drive?
> 
> I'm assuming you don't gun hunt?


Carp we have been down this road before. You know I think crossbows are for the weak. now take my son for instance 20 years old was a very bad car wreck 11/23/13 and he almost died broke his neck broke his back severed several nerves.. he didn't even know who I was for almost 2 months.. he still doesn't have very good use of his left hand or right leg and he is a lefty he never showed any intrest in hunting as he was growing up.. Well this year his twin brother wanted to learn how to hunt so I bought him a bow. Now the other twin wants too. He will need to use a crossbow. . So I will buy him one for next year. There is no way he could do it this year just not strong enough. And to be quit honest he will have to hunt from ground blind and I will have to get him in and all set up probably even hold the crossbow for him.. But i will. Even though i don't like it. If that's the ONLY way he can hunt. Then Ok

No I don't gun hunt either bow or no for me..

I would rather see a crossbow kill then some weak ass deer drive.. that shouldn't even be legal. . Is that really how that buck was harvested?


----------



## hdrking2003

The Esker Bros. They scout via phone n helicopter too......I need a helicopter.


----------



## Master Chief

saskguy said:


> I think it would be more cool for some avg Joe who cares more about their family than antlers to find them.
> 
> I wouldn't say Bgi (I'm not tied to ownership in any form) did their best to keep photos from anyone they jUst did what magazines do.


Or perhaps some average Joe that realizes money has nothing to do with how much you care about your family. Your comment is easily contradicted with one simple fact. You have a few 200" deer yourself.. Sell them. If they are replicas of deer you killed then I guess you have a strong argument against me. Otherwise you saying my post was stupid is pointless. (And please dont sell those deer just because I was trying to make a point to argue with you. They are worth keeping )


----------



## nhns4

Master Chief said:


> Or perhaps some average Joe that realizes money has nothing to do with how much you care about your family. Your comment is easily contradicted with one simple fact. You have a few 200" deer yourself.. Sell them. If they are replicas of deer you killed then I guess you have a strong argument against me. Otherwise you saying my post was stupid is pointless. (And please dont sell those deer just because I was trying to make a point to argue with you. They are worth keeping )


Average Joe is a moron then.


----------



## ridgerunner1

kp3100 said:


> First thing I thought of, when I saw "logger".


me too


----------



## paarchhntr

gcab said:


> Did that cover it for you or did it not make it through your computer screen again?


You are still butt hurt trying to call me out a day later for your uneducated rant? I really didn't want to clutter up more of this thread to prove your nonsense but what the heck its 200 pages of clutter to begin with.

Here is what you posted: 

* "you can't hunt in ohio with rifles*"
and
*".308 is NOT legal in Ohio, or any other high powered rifle"*

I agree that a 308 is not legal and I never wrote that it was, my point is that you wrote that rifles are illegal in OH and they are not. Read the above quotes very slow and try to comprehend what YOU wrote.

If your trying to backpedal and try and say that some of the cartridges don't fall into the category of "high power" your wrong. Like I told the other guy, that can be argued on another site other than AT but anyone that says some of those rounds are not "high powered" are ridiculous. They are making factory 444 ammunition that is pushing 2400fps and 3100 ft lbs of energy with a 225 grain bullet, I classify that a high powered. 

I guess I have to ask, What is your definition of "high powered"? The NRA classifies 6mm and larger high powered. I didn't argue the posters comments on the amount of powder because that statement was so ridiculous it wasn't worth arguing.

You do realize there is a few of those calibers on that list that are go to rounds for Alaskan bear guides right? I would think they would refer to them as high power when they trust them with there lives.


----------



## paarchhntr

gcab, Im done arguing with you on this thread as it is obviously making other people mad. If you would like to continue this do so through a pm.


----------



## rustyhart

Ubet28 said:


> I would rather see a crossbow kill then some weak ass deer drive.. that shouldn't even be legal. . Is that really how that buck was harvested?


I've never been on a drive but I do believe there is nothing wrong with them and certainly think they should be legal.

P.S. Sorry to hear about your boy.


----------



## gcab

paarchhntr said:


> You are still butt hurt trying to call me out a day later for your uneducated rant? I really didn't want to clutter up more of this thread to prove your nonsense but what the heck its 200 pages of clutter to begin with.
> 
> Here is what you posted:
> 
> * "you can't hunt in ohio with rifles*"
> and
> *".308 is NOT legal in Ohio, or any other high powered rifle"*
> 
> I agree that a 308 is not legal and I never wrote that it was, my point is that you wrote that rifles are illegal in OH and they are not. Read the above quotes very slow and try to comprehend what YOU wrote.
> 
> If your trying to backpedal and try and say that some of the cartridges don't fall into the category of "high power" your wrong. Like I told the other guy, that can be argued on another site other than AT but anyone that says some of those rounds are not "high powered" are ridiculous. They are making factory 444 ammunition that is pushing 2400fps and 3100 ft lbs of energy with a 225 grain bullet, I classify that a high powered.
> 
> I guess I have to ask, What is your definition of "high powered"? The NRA classifies 6mm and larger high powered. I didn't argue the posters comments on the amount of powder because that statement was so ridiculous it wasn't worth arguing.
> 
> You do realize there is a few of those calibers on that list that are go to rounds for Alaskan bear guides right? I would think they would refer to them as high power when they trust them with there lives.




Since you questioned me as to not saying anything about a .308 or anything with "high powered", and then you quoted me in saying those things, then I would assume that yes, it did in fact make it through to your computer screen that time.


----------



## Fortyneck




----------



## Ubet28

rustyhart said:


> I've never been on a drive but I do believe there is nothing wrong with them and certainly think they should be legal.
> 
> P.S. Sorry to hear about your boy.


Ty it was a very tough time last year.. but it was a awesome thanksgiving this year. Considering last year the whole family was at the ICU unit.. but thanks for the kind words..


----------



## CarpCommander

Ubet28 said:


> Carp we have been down this road before. You know I think crossbows are for the weak. now take my son for instance 20 years old was a very bad car wreck 11/23/13 and he almost died broke his neck broke his back severed several nerves.. he didn't even know who I was for almost 2 months.. he still doesn't have very good use of his left hand or right leg and he is a lefty he never showed any intrest in hunting as he was growing up.. Well this year his twin brother wanted to learn how to hunt so I bought him a bow. Now the other twin wants too. He will need to use a crossbow. . So I will buy him one for next year. There is no way he could do it this year just not strong enough. And to be quit honest he will have to hunt from ground blind and I will have to get him in and all set up probably even hold the crossbow for him.. But i will. Even though i don't like it. If that's the ONLY way he can hunt. Then Ok
> 
> No I don't gun hunt either bow or no for me..
> 
> I would rather see a crossbow kill then some weak ass deer drive.. that shouldn't even be legal. . Is that really how that buck was harvested?


Ya I know you think x-bows are for the weak and lazy; maybe you'll see the advantages when you take your boy hunting. And while I know you don't care, I use mine almost exclusively for ground n pound. If I'm in a tree I'm packing my Hoyt. 

For your boy I'd suggest a pair of telescoping shooting sticks-that way he doesn't have to hold the thing. Now if you really want to give him a rush buy a ghuille suit for both if you and hunt w/o the blind. Having a deer-any deer-walk by at 10yds is a rush! 

I'm surprised you don't know about Milo's buck-shot on a drive, almost shot the rack off, and I believe it was a semi auto rifle.


----------



## DaneHunter

CarpCommander said:


> Ya I know you think x-bows are for the weak and lazy; maybe you'll see the advantages when you take your boy hunting. And while I know you don't care, I use mine almost exclusively for ground n pound. If I'm on a tree I'm packing my Hoyt.
> 
> For your boy ur suggest a pair of telescoping shooting sticks-that way he doesn't have to hold the thing. Now if you really want to give him a rush buy a ghuille suit for both if you and hunt w/o the blind. Having a deer-any deer-walk by at 10yds is a rush!
> 
> I'm surprised you don't know about Milo's buck-shot on a drive, almost shot the rack off, and I believe it was a semi auto rifle.


Didn't someone else shot the deer before Milo? I thought there were multiple shooters.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

hdrking2003 said:


> The Esker Bros. They scout via phone n helicopter too......I need a helicopter.


Ya not much respect for them


----------



## CarpCommander

DaneHunter said:


> Didn't someone else shot the deer before Milo? I thought there were multiple shooters.


You might be right-I think I remember something like that. Finesse hunting at it's finest...


----------



## Junglekat

I thought milo was using a lever action.


----------



## rustyhart

Junglekat said:


> I thought milo was using a lever action.


He was, a Winchester model 88, which is a lever action that feeds from a box magazine. If y'all wanna hear the whole story click on the link I posted and read it.


----------



## hdrking2003

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Ya not much respect for them


Can't believe I'm saying this......but we are on the same page on this one.


----------



## DaneHunter

I'll just be glad to take the title away from Canada.... Damn Canadians, eh.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

hdrking2003 said:


> Can't believe I'm saying this......but we are on the same page on this one.


See you had me all wrong all this time


----------



## Ubet28

CarpCommander said:


> Ya I know you think x-bows are for the weak and lazy; maybe you'll see the advantages when you take your boy hunting. And while I know you don't care, I use mine almost exclusively for ground n pound. If I'm in a tree I'm packing my Hoyt.
> 
> For your boy I'd suggest a pair of telescoping shooting sticks-that way he doesn't have to hold the thing. Now if you really want to give him a rush buy a ghuille suit for both if you and hunt w/o the blind. Having a deer-any deer-walk by at 10yds is a rush!
> 
> I'm surprised you don't know about Milo's buck-shot on a drive, almost shot the rack off, and I believe it was a semi auto rifle.


I will definitely look into the sticks. As far as the Milo buck goes I have never read the story about the kill. I'm gonna have to look for it to read it..


----------



## Ubet28

rustyhart said:


> He was, a Winchester model 88, which is a lever action that feeds from a box magazine. If y'all wanna hear the whole story click on the link I posted and read it.


Could you post the link again please.


----------



## rustyhart

Ubet28 said:


> Could you post the link again please.


Here you go, I thought it was only a few posts back but it was actually a few pages back.


rustyhart said:


> http://www.kingsoutdoorworld.com/stories/hanson_story.htm
> Milo Hanson's buck was killed with a .308.


----------



## Ubet28

rustyhart said:


> Here you go, I thought it was only a few posts back but it was actually a few pages back.


Ty yea I went a few back and didn't see it..


----------



## Ubet28

Thanks for sharing that.. I'm probably gonna get flamed for saying this. But that guy didn't deserve that buck.. I would much rather of someone with a crossbow got that buck.. anyway thanks for sharing the story it was nice to finally read it.


----------



## hdrking2003

palmatedbuck04 said:


> See you had me all wrong all this time


Lol, perhaps


----------



## ONbuckhunter

DaneHunter said:


> Didn't someone else shot the deer before Milo? I thought there were multiple shooters.


I know someone shot the antlers before Milo shot it. If I remember correctly it had a 30 cal stuck in it or at least hit the antler. My uncle seen the original not long after it was shot at a show and milo had it behind glass and you could see the damage to the one side of the antler.


----------



## rustyhart

Ubet28 said:


> Thanks for sharing that.. I'm probably gonna get flamed for saying this. But that guy didn't deserve that buck.. I would much rather of someone with a crossbow got that buck.. anyway thanks for sharing the story it was nice to finally read it.


I'll get flamed for this, but I really prefer to see it like that or the Mel Johnson buck, to me an average guy getting lucky is more relatable than somebody putting in countless hours trying to kill a particular buck.


----------



## Easttnhunter01

Treehugger98 said:


> I will say this, if that deer is in Adams county, the McCoy boys are probably after his arse! Seems like that have all intel and money to make it happen. Nieghboing counties also. They would be a good source in this deer. But they are smarter than most. Tight lipped


Who are the McCoy boys? I'm guessing there loggers by kp3100 post?


----------



## DaneHunter

rustyhart said:


> I'll get flamed for this, but I really prefer to see it like that or the Mel Johnson buck, to me an average guy getting lucky is more relatable than somebody putting in countless hours trying to kill a particular buck.


To me, the Mel Johnson buck will be the greatest buck in the history of hunting. On the ground with a 72 pound recurve... That's hunting.


----------



## Ubet28

rustyhart said:


> I'll get flamed for this, but I really prefer to see it like that or the Mel Johnson buck, to me an average guy getting lucky is more relatable than somebody putting in countless hours trying to kill a particular buck.


I like the fact that he was just a average guy.. I don't like the fact of the hunt went down. To me bucks get big by being smart. And to drive a deer is not a fair chase hunt to me.. I'm sure that will get me some tounge lashings. 

Can you guys share this other bucks story please


----------



## DaneHunter

Ubet28 said:


> I like the fact that he was just a average guy.. I don't like the fact of the hunt went down. To me bucks get big by being smart. And to drive a deer is not a fair chase hunt to me.. I'm sure that will get me some tounge lashings.
> 
> Can you guys share this other bucks story please


The Johnson buck was the world record before the Hanson buck. Killed in 1966 he held the record for 45 years. Killed from a natural ground blind on the edge of a bean field in southern Illinois with a traditional bow set up, measures 206 and change. 

http://www.deeranddeerhunting.com/articles/big-bucks/johnson-buck-still-king-after-44-years


----------



## OhioRed

Easttnhunter01 said:


> Who are the McCoy boys? I'm guessing there loggers by kp3100 post?


They Aren't loggers. Their dad has a sawmill and owns many many acres of timberland.


----------



## Ubet28

DaneHunter said:


> The Johnson buck was the world record before the Hanson buck. Killed in 1966 he held the record for 45 years. Killed from a natural ground blind on the edge of a bean field in southern Illinois with a traditional bow set up, measures 206 and change.
> 
> http://www.deeranddeerhunting.com/articles/big-bucks/johnson-buck-still-king-after-44-years


Ok yes this buck was killed just 18 miles from my house. I still have never read the story though. Gonna read it now.. thanks


----------



## OhioRed

And they've got nothing to do with this buck. All their ground is in Adams county, this buck is in ross county. There are 3 logging contractors working in the OG area, I'm 1 of them.


----------



## ironworker172

Ubet28 said:


> Thanks for sharing that.. I'm probably gonna get flamed for saying this. But that guy didn't deserve that buck.. I would much rather of someone with a crossbow got that buck.. anyway thanks for sharing the story it was nice to finally read it.


That's why I can't wait to see OG take the record from Milo! .......ehh


----------



## Easttnhunter01

OhioRed said:


> And they've got nothing to do with this buck. All their ground is in Adams county, this buck is in ross county. There are 3 logging contractors working in the OG area, I'm 1 of them.


Oh ok, I'm a logger to guess the whole logger thing caught my eye


----------



## rustyhart

DaneHunter said:


> To me, the Mel Johnson buck will be the greatest buck in the history of hunting. On the ground with a 72 pound recurve... That's hunting.


Yeah that dude was badass.
The buck he has at his house is actually a replica of his buck, he sold the real one to bass pro.


----------



## saskguy

Milo was the only shooter. It was he who hit the antler and it was a follow up shot on a hit deer. 
Couldve been disaster. Lol

Master, I agree with what you said regarding money to some degree. From a personal standpoint a deer killed is worth far more than the sheds found so selling a deer is not something I'm interested in. I think a set of sheds in this price range (OG) is in another stratosphere in terms of value in comparison to any buck or shed I have chosen to not sell. I think I could be swayed when the price is life changing.


----------



## yellodog

what if og is killed on a drive? lots of deer drives in ohio, will that make it any less "fulfilling" for yinz guys?

one of the biggest bucks iv'e seen killed around here got shot on the first day of rifle season 30 years ago. the guy that shot it had been partying the nite before, and was so hung over he didn't make it to the woods till about 9am. never hunted there before, he just pulled off the road & walked into the woods, and he was leaning against a tree rolling a joint when this buck ran up & he shot it with a borrowed 30-30. 

now if that buck had been killed on a drive, where a group of guys were actually hunting, i'd have sure felt they "deserved" it more than that db that accidently got him.


----------



## ONbuckhunter

saskguy said:


> Milo was the only shooter. It was he who hit the antler and it was a follow up shot on a hit deer.
> Couldve been disaster. Lol
> 
> Master, I agree with what you said regarding money to some degree. From a personal standpoint a deer killed is worth far more than the sheds found so selling a deer is not something I'm interested in. I think a set of sheds in this price range (OG) is in another stratosphere in terms of value in comparison to any buck or shed I have chosen to not sell. I think I could be swayed when the price is life changing.


Thanks for clarifying. I knew it was hit in antler just couldn't remember if it was him or another gang.


----------



## saskguy

I believe there is some misinformation in this thread. 
The Jordan buck was the world record before Hanson. 
The Johnson buck still is the P and Y record. 
Imagine a Canadian being first to notice. Danehunter, your facts about the old record are not facts. 
Jordan blasted his with a rifle too.

I just hope the next wr is killed by a regular Joe and not someone who scouts via helicopter.


----------



## Ubet28

saskguy said:


> Milo was the only shooter. It was he who hit the antler and it was a follow up shot on a hit deer.
> Couldve been disaster. Lol
> 
> Master, I agree with what you said regarding money to some degree. From a personal standpoint a deer killed is worth far more than the sheds found so selling a deer is not something I'm interested in. I think a set of sheds in this price range (OG) is in another stratosphere in terms of value in comparison to any buck or shed I have chosen to not sell. I think I could be swayed when the price is life changing.


Ok obviously I have no idea what kinda of money you could get from sheds of OG'S caliber.. I'm just a dumb ass hunter that loves to hunt.. I don't trophy hunt I hunt by QDM not by the rack but by the age.. And I'm not trying to bash anyone. 

So what could a guy get for a set of sheds from OG? And what kinda a money we talking if a hunter was to harvest the buck and he is fair chase?


----------



## rustyhart

rustyhart said:


> The buck he has at his house is actually a replica of his buck, he sold the real one to bass pro.


Guess I shoulda read through your article before I posted that since it was stated in it.


----------



## DaneHunter

saskguy said:


> I believe there is some misinformation in this thread.
> The Jordan buck was the world record before Hanson.
> The Johnson buck still is the P and Y record.
> Imagine a Canadian being first to notice. Danehunter, your facts about the old record are not facts.
> Jordan blasted his with a rifle too.
> 
> I just hope the next wr is killed by a regular Joe and not someone who scouts via helicopter.


You are correct. I think the Gibson buck is also bigger, but they are almost within an inch or two of each other. Still no one better than the Johnson buck.


----------



## DaneHunter

Ubet28 said:


> Ok obviously I have no idea what kinda of money you could get from sheds of OG'S caliber.. I'm just a dumb ass hunter that loves to hunt.. I don't trophy hunt I hunt by QDM not by the rack but by the age.. And I'm not trying to bash anyone.
> 
> So what could a guy get for a set of sheds from OG? And what kinda a money we talking if a hunter was to harvest the buck and he is fair chase?


OG sheds sold for $7500.


----------



## saskguy

That amount would not make me sell them. I assumed more.


----------



## rustyhart

I just found a website that sells replicas of the Mel Johnson buck for $2500.


----------



## Junglekat

I figured more also


----------



## DaneHunter

rustyhart said:


> I just found a website that sells replicas of the Mel Johnson buck for $2500.


Send that link to OB.


----------



## Ubet28

DaneHunter said:


> OG sheds sold for $7500.


That is way more then I would of thought.. So what if a guy harvested the buck what kinda cash we talking. I would probably part with the sheds for that kinda a money. But wouldn't be better to have replicas made and keep the originals?


----------



## tankdogg60

Ok, I kept up with this thread last year as almost everyone else did. But I'm just curious, (not trying to spark fire), do y'all really think this is a fair chase animal? I mean there's too much bs going with this buck, plus the sheds found in immaculate condition with all those sticker points. I was in the hunting industry for about 10 years until recently and serious bucks stay pretty hush hush. Seems too much hype on this deal. I think it's a bunch of junk myself. But what's the latest news in a quick update without having to read 50 pages?


----------



## DaneHunter

Ubet28 said:


> That is way more then I would of thought.. So what if a guy harvested the buck what kinda cash we talking. I would probably part with the sheds for that kinda a money. But wouldn't be better to have replicas made and keep the originals?


Someone offered $150,000 for the Hanson buck and he turned it down. I'm guessing publicity world be worth more than that.


----------



## Monsterquest

Yes they were stolen for $7500. That tells me that the guy who found them probably isn't a trophy hunter....probably didnt even know there was market for trophy shed antlers. They are worth much more than that but I don't think I could have sd them.


----------



## DaneHunter

tankdogg60 said:


> Ok, I kept up with this thread last year as almost everyone else did. But I'm just curious, (not trying to spark fire), do y'all really think this is a fair chase animal? I mean there's too much bs going with this buck, plus the sheds found in immaculate condition with all those sticker points. I was in the hunting industry for about 10 years until recently and serious bucks stay pretty hush hush. Seems too much hype on this deal. I think it's a bunch of junk myself. But what's the latest news in a quick update without having to read 50 pages?


Nothing definitive. He is suspected to be fair chase and still alive.


----------



## Ubet28

DaneHunter said:


> Someone offered $150,000 for the Hanson buck and he turned it down. I'm guessing publicity world be worth more than that.


There is no way I would let a buck of that caliber go for that. A cool million after taxes. now we're talking.


Monsterquest said:


> Yes they were stolen for $7500. That tells me that the guy who found them probably isn't a trophy hunter....probably didnt even know there was market for trophy shed antlers. They are worth much more than that but I don't think I could have sd them.


So what should they have brought? Cause to me that's allot of money for sheds..


----------



## ridgerunner1

saskguy said:


> I believe there is some misinformation in this thread.
> The Jordan buck was the world record before Hanson.
> The Johnson buck still is the P and Y record.
> Imagine a Canadian being first to notice. Danehunter, your facts about the old record are not facts.
> Jordan blasted his with a rifle too.
> 
> I just hope the next wr is killed by a regular Joe and not someone who scouts via helicopter.


everything here is correct..even the danehunter part lol his facts are google.com


----------



## DaneHunter

ridgerunner1 said:


> everything here is correct..even the danehunter part lol his facts are google.com


It's been acknowledged.


----------



## rustyhart

tankdogg60 said:


> Ok, I kept up with this thread last year as almost everyone else did. But I'm just curious, (not trying to spark fire), do y'all really think this is a fair chase animal? I mean there's too much bs going with this buck, plus the sheds found in immaculate condition with all those sticker points. I was in the hunting industry for about 10 years until recently and serious bucks stay pretty hush hush. Seems too much hype on this deal. I think it's a bunch of junk myself. But what's the latest news in a quick update without having to read 50 pages?


I have joked about him being a penned deer before but in reality I'd say I'm about half and half as to whether he's really wild or not.


----------



## Ubet28

rustyhart said:


> I have joked about him being a penned deer before but in reality I'd say I'm about half and half as to whether he's really wild or not.


I don't know if it's any consolation.. but back when the cuddeback photos were posted. I tracked the gentlemen down and called him to let him know how famous this deer was. I can assure if that deer was OG he is free range. Cause the guy I talked too was just your average down to earth avid hunter that had no idea about this forum or this thread.. The only reason he sent pictures to Cuddeback was that he had 5 or 6 camera's stole from him recently and figured it was a way to at least get one back.. I talked to the guy for a hr or so on the phone. I felt like a complete idiot for tracking him down but felt I needed to do it.. since people were posting what they thought was his location. . I guess what I'm though trying to say is after talking with the gentlemen on the phone It erased all doubt in my mind if OG is free range.. I was really hoping that he would get the buck. . But i never got any pics sent to me so I'm assuming he didnt..


----------



## smokin x's

rustyhart said:


> I have joked about him being a penned deer before but in reality I'd say I'm about half and half as to whether he's really wild or not.


I believe it's fair chase. 

Before the location of some pics was really found out, I had a feeling I knew the general area.

On a lease I had nearby I saw three seperate bucks with frames the size of OG's in 12 years. So I know without a doubt, the genetics are there for a buck of this caliber to exist free range. 

One of which still haunts my dreams to this day. He had an almost scary resemblance to OG (shape and length of beams and tines) but was a super clean 12. Absolute slunger and would have grossed damn near 200" if I had to guess. Closest I ever came, was one chilly day I had him at 10 yds, directly behind me and in literally THE ONLY spot within 50 yds, that I could not shoot him. 


He walked in from behind me at a hard angle directly towards my tree. I was at full draw for over 5 mins and had two times I probably could have slipped one in, in front of the onside shoulder angling back. I wasn't comfortable with a shot like that and honestly was shaking like all get out. 

I kick my self multiple times a year for not taking one of the two possible "shots" I had and this encounter was 8 years ago. 


Sorry for the long story, but deer of that caliber are in that area. That much I can assure you without a doubt.


----------



## Ubet28

smokin x's said:


> I believe it's fair chase.
> 
> Before the location of some pics was really found out, I had a feeling I knew the general area.
> 
> On a lease I had nearby I saw three seperate bucks with frames the size of OG's in 12 years. So I know without a doubt, the genetics are there for a buck of this caliber to exist free range.
> 
> One of which still haunts my dreams to this day. He had an almost scary resemblance to OG (shape and length of beams and tines) but was a super clean 12. Absolute slunger and would have grossed damn near 200" if I had to guess. Closest I ever came, was one chilly day I had him at 10 yds, directly behind me and in literally THE ONLY spot within 50 yds, that I could not shoot him.
> 
> 
> He walked in from behind me at a hard angle directly towards my tree. I was at full draw for over 5 mins and had two times I probably could have slipped one in, in front of the onside shoulder angling back. I wasn't comfortable with a shot like that and honestly was shaking like all get out.
> 
> I kick my self multiple times a year for not taking one of the two possible "shots" I had and this encounter was 8 years ago.
> 
> 
> Sorry for the long story, but deer of that caliber are in that area. That much I can assure you without a doubt.


I loved reading that srory.. I give lots respect for not taking the shot.. I'm sure it does haunt you.. but sure sounds like to me you did the rite thing.. thanks for sharing..


----------



## Siouxme

Your story is the best thing posted in this thread for awhile. . .



smokin x's said:


> I believe it's fair chase.
> 
> Before the location of some pics was really found out, I had a feeling I knew the general area.
> 
> On a lease I had nearby I saw three seperate bucks with frames the size of OG's in 12 years. So I know without a doubt, the genetics are there for a buck of this caliber to exist free range.
> 
> One of which still haunts my dreams to this day. He had an almost scary resemblance to OG (shape and length of beams and tines) but was a super clean 12. Absolute slunger and would have grossed damn near 200" if I had to guess. Closest I ever came, was one chilly day I had him at 10 yds, directly behind me and in literally THE ONLY spot within 50 yds, that I could not shoot him.
> 
> 
> He walked in from behind me at a hard angle directly towards my tree. I was at full draw for over 5 mins and had two times I probably could have slipped one in, in front of the onside shoulder angling back. I wasn't comfortable with a shot like that and honestly was shaking like all get out.
> 
> I kick my self multiple times a year for not taking one of the two possible "shots" I had and this encounter was 8 years ago.
> 
> 
> Sorry for the long story, but deer of that caliber are in that area. That much I can assure you without a doubt.


----------



## ONbuckhunter

smokin x's said:


> I believe it's fair chase.
> 
> Before the location of some pics was really found out, I had a feeling I knew the general area.
> 
> On a lease I had nearby I saw three seperate bucks with frames the size of OG's in 12 years. So I know without a doubt, the genetics are there for a buck of this caliber to exist free range.
> 
> One of which still haunts my dreams to this day. He had an almost scary resemblance to OG (shape and length of beams and tines) but was a super clean 12. Absolute slunger and would have grossed damn near 200" if I had to guess. Closest I ever came, was one chilly day I had him at 10 yds, directly behind me and in literally THE ONLY spot within 50 yds, that I could not shoot him.
> 
> 
> He walked in from behind me at a hard angle directly towards my tree. I was at full draw for over 5 mins and had two times I probably could have slipped one in, in front of the onside shoulder angling back. I wasn't comfortable with a shot like that and honestly was shaking like all get out.
> 
> I kick my self multiple times a year for not taking one of the two possible "shots" I had and this encounter was 8 years ago.
> 
> 
> Sorry for the long story, but deer of that caliber are in that area. That much I can assure you without a doubt.


WOW. I believe in karma. You did the right thing. I hope to read someday about the giant you harvest, karma will reward you. Great post.


----------



## smokin x's

Ubet28 said:


> I loved reading that srory.. I give lots respect for not taking the shot.. I'm sure it does haunt you.. but sure sounds like to me you did the rite thing.. thanks for sharing..





Siouxme said:


> Your story is the best thing posted in this thread for awhile. . .


Thanks guys. I've had missed opportunities on some good deer before but no deer has haunted me like that one. 

That was back when you could lease almost 400 acres in southern Ohio for around the same or less money than 150 acres of overgrown pasture in south central pa.


----------



## smokin x's

ONbuckhunter said:


> WOW. I believe in karma. You did the right thing. I hope to read someday about the giant you harvest, karma will reward you. Great post.


I think the biggest thing to me was the year before, my dad shot a good one in the late afternoon. He caught a tip on the licking branch over the scrape this buck was hitting and hit him pretty far back.

After waiting 2 hrs he got down and walked directly away from the way the buck walked and called me. We left him overnight and trailed him the next morning. Followed a sparse trail probably half a mile until he crossed the property line. 

The neighbor had a pond maybe 200 yds from where we stopped. We stopped down and explained what happened, showed him the arrow and asked if we could go on his land to track. We never told him it was a pretty good buck. The guy turned into a real jerk and started ranting about finding dead deer in his pond from the neighbor on the other side, all the time and pretty much (for the sake of censorship) told us to go kick rocks. 

6 days later said neighbor started bragging about a big one that "he" gut shot and found in his pond. It ended up just short of a 180" 10...

Seeing what happened to my dad and how sick he was, over everything, especially the shot, made me decide from that day on to make sure I make the quickest cleanest kill I can.


----------



## Ubet28

smokin x's said:


> I think the biggest thing to me was the year before, my dad shot a good one in the late afternoon. He caught a tip on the licking branch over the scrape this buck was hitting and hit him pretty far back.
> 
> After waiting 2 hrs he got down and walked directly away from the way the buck walked and called me. We left him overnight and trailed him the next morning. Followed a sparse trail probably half a mile until he crossed the property line.
> 
> The neighbor had a pond maybe 200 yds from where we stopped. We stopped down and explained what happened, showed him the arrow and asked if we could go on his land to track. We never told him it was a pretty good buck. The guy turned into a real jerk and started ranting about finding dead deer in his pond from the neighbor on the other side, all the time and pretty much (for the sake of censorship) told us to go kick rocks.
> 
> 6 days later said neighbor started bragging about a big one that "he" gut shot and found in his pond. It ended up just short of a 180" 10...
> 
> Seeing what happened to my dad made me decide from that day on to make sure I make the quickest cleanest kill I can.


I have been told by many. If you get the Game warden the land owner has to let you attempt to retrieve your game.. I have never confirmed this with my local DNR cause I just assumed that I was told correctly. . 

But that sucks for your dad. What a jerk the guy was. Wonder how he feels when he tells the story of the buck he didn't even kill. I know I sure wouldn't be proud of that.


----------



## ONbuckhunter

Ubet28 said:


> I have been told by many. If you get the Game warden the land owner has to let you attempt to retrieve your game.. I have never confirmed this with my local DNR cause I just assumed that I was told correctly. .
> 
> But that sucks for your dad. What a jerk the guy was. Wonder how he feels when he tells the story of the buck he didn't even kill. I know I sure wouldn't be proud of that.


Depends on State or Province.


----------



## Ubet28

ONbuckhunter said:


> Depends on State or Province.


Ok good to know. I guess I better check with the DNR. To find out what happens in Illinois. .


----------



## CarpCommander

Ubet28 said:


> I have been told by many. If you get the Game warden the land owner has to let you attempt to retrieve your game.. I have never confirmed this with my local DNR cause I just assumed that I was told correctly. .
> 
> But that sucks for your dad. What a jerk the guy was. Wonder how he feels when he tells the story of the buck he didn't even kill. I know I sure wouldn't be proud of that.


In Ohio if the landowner doesnt allow you to retrieve a deer, then you arent getting your deer-end of story. Game warden, police, judge, big bird, the Easter bunny....it doesnt matter who you take with you, you arent getting on their land. 

Any man who plays off someone elses kill as their own is a TOOL and deserves to be punched in the junk. 

Thanks for posting the Milo story-its prolly been over 10yrs since Ive heard about it and obviously I had my facts mixed up. One things clear...Milo is a HACK. Saying he was 'lucky' doesnt begin to describe it. Seriously, how many times can you screw up THAT bad and still kill it??! Wow. 

Mel Johnson is a stud hunter who deserved the archery WR-no further comment needed. 

I thought OG was a free range deer at first. Then, that dip shart 'ohiobooners' was called out on his fake kills, so I figgered the OG was also a high fence freak. BUT...then the Cuddeback pics came out, and it appeared it was indeed free range. And now theres the feeder pics which also look free range. 

For the life of me, WHY HASNT THIS THING BEEN KILLED???


----------



## joshb311

Wow. Here I thought this would simply be a thread with a little horn porn and I find myself reading almost a half hour into a heated discussion. Didn't know a trail cam pic or two could cause so much of a stir. Impressive buck.


----------



## bwhnter4life

CarpCommander said:


> In Ohio if the landowner doesnt allow you to retrieve a deer, then you arent getting your deer-end of story. Game warden, police, judge, big bird, the Easter bunny....it doesnt matter who you take with you, you arent getting on their land.


Im sure I am the only one that thinks this way  but Im pretty sure I would take the risk of trespass charge for a caliber of buck like this or the 180"er. All it takes to get on their land is step over the fence that is laying on the ground, lost the lot line in the middle of the night. 

I don't like people coming on my side of the fence without me knowing, but I will gladly go help you retrieve just to make sure you aren't pushing deer out of the refuge I have created


----------



## Buckithead

OhioRed said:


> Beatty or Hartwood?


Hardwood mead lease!


----------



## phensway

CarpCommander said:


> In Ohio if the landowner doesnt allow you to retrieve a deer, then you arent getting your deer-end of story. Game warden, police, judge, big bird, the Easter bunny....it doesnt matter who you take with you, you arent getting on their land.
> 
> Any man who plays off someone elses kill as their own is a TOOL and deserves to be punched in the junk.
> 
> Thanks for posting the Milo story-its prolly been over 10yrs since Ive heard about it and obviously I had my facts mixed up. One things clear...Milo is a HACK. Saying he was 'lucky' doesnt begin to describe it. Seriously, how many times can you screw up THAT bad and still kill it??! Wow.
> 
> Mel Johnson is a stud hunter who deserved the archery WR-no further comment needed.
> 
> I thought OG was a free range deer at first. Then, that dip shart 'ohiobooners' was called out on his fake kills, so I figgered the OG was also a high fence freak. BUT...then the Cuddeback pics came out, and it appeared it was indeed free range. And now theres the feeder pics which also look free range.
> 
> For the life of me, WHY HASNT THIS THING BEEN KILLED???


I missed the part about ohiobooners..... What was the post number?


----------



## DaneHunter

phensway said:


> I missed the part about ohiobooners..... What was the post number?


That was a whole different post, that got shut down.


----------



## IndianaPSE

Curious but don't want to scroll thru 212 pages -- does anybody know the post #s of:

The Cuddeback pics? 

The feeder pics?


----------



## Ubet28

BP1992 said:


> From Cuddeback's wesite. Says the guy is from Chillicothe, OH.


Here ya go


----------



## Fullstrutter

IndianaPSE said:


> Curious but don't want to scroll thru 212 pages -- does anybody know the post #s of:
> 
> The Cuddeback pics?
> 
> The feeder pics?


X2 plz

Lol Indy we both clicked on this thread for the first time in months on the same day. I was about to make a post inquiring about any new pics from this fall. The last I read in this thread was that some magazine that saskguy was somehow affiliated with had velvet trail cam pics but never saw them posted. I havent seen any pics of OG since the pics from last Fall were posted.


----------



## yellodog

feeder pics are about page 205 give or take.

just checked, 202


----------



## Monsterquest

Feeder pics start at 202 another at 204 I think


----------



## jeff25

Well gun season is upon us. I would say if he isnt killed this week, we will have to wait till next year which at that point he may be smaller


----------



## yellodog

i dunno. it's pretty obvious he'll come to bait, and it is legal in that state. late season bait/crossbow hunter might get him.

would that satisfy those who don't think killing him on a drive would be ethical?


----------



## Ubet28

No bait no deer drive. . Fair for both deer and hunter.... To me I wouldnt even be proud of myself If i did either.. that's like going golfing and taking a mulligan on every hole then telling everyone you shot a 69.. I don't know but different strokes for different folks. In my opinion he should die of old age if he can't be shot by making a mistake on his part.. he has earned a honorable death. flame away... but that's how I feel


----------



## tsilvers

Ubet28 said:


> No bait no deer drive. . Fair for both deer and hunter.... To me I wouldnt even be proud of myself If i did either.. that's like going golfing and taking a mulligan on every hole then telling everyone you shot a 69.. I don't know but different strokes for different folks. In my opinion he should die of old age if he can't be shot by making a mistake on his part.. he has earned a honorable death. flame away... but that's how I feel


Why even comment... sniffle..sniffle.... bwwaaahhhhh!

if I knew that buck was in my hood I'd have mountains of CORN piled up...


----------



## Ubet28

tsilvers said:


> Why even comment... sniffle..sniffle.... bwwaaahhhhh!
> 
> if I knew that buck was in my hood I'd have mountains of CORN piled up...


So people as yourself could show you're true ignorance and greed... It's people like you that will never get a chance at a buck of that caliber. sniffle sniffle


----------



## Fullstrutter

yellodog said:


> feeder pics are about page 205 give or take.
> 
> just checked, 202


I have 30 replies per page set in my account settings...I only show 177 total pages so far. What post number do the feeder pics start If you could please?


----------



## Nitty Gritty

5034 and 5081


----------



## Nitty Gritty

How do different people post different pics of the deer from the same spot???? How are y'all coming up with the feeder pics?


----------



## kiaelite

Help you out a little bit


----------



## iceman14

So anyone know what the actual times are on those shopped pics?


----------



## Nitty Gritty

kiaelite said:


> View attachment 2097749
> View attachment 2097750
> View attachment 2097751
> 
> 
> Help you out a little bit


 Yeah, help me out... Didn't one guy post the first two and a different guy post the last one??? I'm just wondering how different people have the pics and where they are getting them? Is it their cam? a buddies cam????


----------



## kansasboi

I think those feeder pics are the best yet.


----------



## yellodog

now that i see those good daylite pics, he's really not that big......:wink:


----------



## mathews_rage

Those feeder pics just show how unreal and unique this buck is. That guy has everything going for him..especially that sweet drop point on his left beam


----------



## Ubet28

This pictures look fake to me. The cuddeback pics are the best in my opinion. .


----------



## rustyhart

Can somebody bump the cuddeback pictures please? I've seen them but forgot where they were at.


----------



## Ubet28

Shoot didn't work let me try again


----------



## Ubet28

BP1992 said:


> From Cuddeback's wesite. Says the guy is from Chillicothe, OH.


Here they are.


----------



## rustyhart

Thanks.


----------



## BP1992

BP1992 said:


> From Cuddeback's wesite. Says the guy is from Chillicothe, OH.


Post #4545


----------



## rustyhart

BP1992 said:


> Post #4545


You ain't gonna need your teeth, won't need your eyes.


----------



## BP1992

rustyhart said:


> You ain't gonna need your teeth, won't need your eyes.


Huh???


----------



## rustyhart

BP1992 said:


> Huh???


https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=izQB2-Kmiic
It's a song, I didn't figure most people would get it.


----------



## Buckithead

OhioRed said:


> They Aren't loggers. Their dad has a sawmill and owns many many acres of timberland.


I didn't know they still owned that mill, I thought they sold it to ovv.


----------



## Buckithead

This obviously isn't OG but killed in so. Ohio, genetics look familiar?


----------



## smokin x's

Buckithead said:


> View attachment 2098140
> This obviously isn't OG but killed in so. Ohio, genetics look familiar?


That's a good one but it doesn't really look a whole lot like the same genetics to me. 

There are a lot of outside kickers and splits on g2's in southern Ohio. Most mature bucks I saw on my lease had kickers off at least one g2 and a good bit of them had splits either on the brows or g2's


----------



## Ubet28

How can you guys tell? Can you be more elaborate. . In detail I'm trying to learn how to score racks on the hoof and just be all around better at ageing and scoring bucks on the hoof. 

I would take that deer very nice buck..


----------



## smokin x's

Looking at the pic buckithead posted the g2's are shorter than the 3's. In my experience a frame like that will stay like that, and when passed on, more than likely the offspring will have that characteristic. 

Also main beam shapes for the most part seem to stay close to the same from generation to generation. For example a buck with main beams that curl way around and almost touch, he will probably pass that on to offspring. If his beams come out past his ears and parallel the jaw/nose, he will probably pass that on. 

It won't be identical through the generations, but for a few generations it should be fairly similar.


----------



## Buckithead

smokin x's said:


> Looking at the pic buckithead posted the g2's are shorter than the 3's. In my experience a frame like that will stay like that, and when passed on, more than likely the offspring will have that characteristic.
> 
> Also main beam shapes for the most part seem to stay close to the same from generation to generation. For example a buck with main beams that curl way around and almost touch, he will probably pass that on to offspring. If his beams come out past his ears and parallel the jaw/nose, he will probably pass that on.
> 
> It won't be identical through the generations, but for a few generations it should be fairly similar.


True,


----------



## smokin x's

Ubet28 said:


> How can you guys tell? Can you be more elaborate. . In detail I'm trying to learn how to score racks on the hoof and just be all around better at ageing and scoring bucks on the hoof.
> 
> I would take that deer very nice buck..


As far as scoring on the hoof. If you got a good one on the wall and you know the score and measurements (for the most part) and you know what he looked like in the woods, you can get a pretty good idea of what one will score on the hoof. 

Say you got a 143" 8 on the wall and you see one that looks pretty close to the same size as the one on the wall, but he's a 10 with pretty good g4's. You can probably figure those g4's are around 4-5" each. 

The buck on the hoof you're trying to score should be in the low to mid150s. Give or take a few inches.


----------



## TenPoint10

smokin x's said:


> As far as scoring on the hoof. If you got a good one on the wall and you know the score and measurements (for the most part) and you know what he looked like in the woods, you can get a pretty good idea of what one will score on the hoof.
> 
> Say you got a 143" 8 on the wall and you see one that looks pretty close to the same size as the one on the wall, but he's a 10 with pretty good g4's. You can probably figure those g4's are around 4-5" each.
> 
> The buck on the hoof you're trying to score should be in the low to mid150s. Give or take a few inches.


In that case, the buck would be a high 150's or low 160's as you would add the mass measurements as well. So say 4" G4's along with 4 inches of mass on both sides and you are looking at a 159" buck.


----------



## Shaded

TenPoint10 said:


> In that case, the buck would be a high 150's or low 160's as you would add the mass measurements as well. So say 4" G4's along with 4 inches of mass on both sides and you are looking at a 159" buck.


Noooooooooo..

You get the same number of mass measurements on every deer. Regardless of points.


----------



## smokin x's

TenPoint10 said:


> In that case, the buck would be a high 150's or low 160's as you would add the mass measurements as well. So say 4" G4's along with 4 inches of mass on both sides and you are looking at a 159" buck.


There wouldn't be an extra mass measurement. On an 8 you still get your 4th circumference between the g3 and tip of the beam. 

It would add maybe an inch or two because of the 4's causing the beam to carry girth farther. But not an extra 4" on each side. Besides if you have 4" for a 4th circumference, that buck has massive heavy beams. Or clubs for beam tips. 
Unless I've been missing something on scoring, I've always known it to be 4 circumference measurements per beam. No matter how many tines.

One at the base, one between the g1 and g2, the third between the g2 and 3, and the fourth between the g3 and beam tip or between the g3 and 4.


----------



## ONbuckhunter

smokin x's said:


> As far as scoring on the hoof. If you got a good one on the wall and you know the score and measurements (for the most part) and you know what he looked like in the woods, you can get a pretty good idea of what one will score on the hoof.
> 
> Say you got a 143" 8 on the wall and you see one that looks pretty close to the same size as the one on the wall, but he's a 10 with pretty good g4's. You can probably figure those g4's are around 4-5" each.
> 
> The buck on the hoof you're trying to score should be in the low to mid150s. Give or take a few inches.


Yup. well said again. That's exectely what do


----------



## ONbuckhunter

smokin x's said:


> There wouldn't be an extra mass measurement. On an 8 you still get your 4th circumference between the g3 and tip of the beam.
> 
> It would add maybe an inch or two because of the 4's causing the beam to carry girth farther. But not an extra 4" on each side. Besides if you have 4" for a 4th circumference, that buck has massive heavy beams. Or clubs for beam tips.
> Unless I've been missing something on scoring, I've always known it to be 4 circumference measurements per beam. No matter how many tines.
> 
> One at the base, one between the g1 and g2, the third between the g2 and 3, and the fourth between the g3 and beam tip or between the g3 and 4.


Yup that s the way


----------



## Ubet28

Well I'm mot gonna lie my biggest buck is not on my wall. Cause for several years I have not been allowed to hunt bucks. the land I hunted was distant family's land and I could only shoot does. The only buck I have ever shot in 19 years was a 4 point and it's cause it was my first deer ever.. now I have had several mature nice big bucks come in and easily could of **** one. But always followed the rules of my family and shot only 1 to 2 does a year. I just started this year leasing my own ground so I'm having a hell of a time with scoring them. I had a nice 9 come in on me. I have a 140 minimum on this lease. I did shoot cause I thought he was real close. I missed low. I had ranged a spike in what I thought was the same spot two days before at 28.6 so I put the 30 yard pin on the buck and missed low. With the elevation or something I was off he was actually 36 yards.. here is a picture of the rack not a great one but this deer is a 5 year old deer in my opinion..

I'm guessing 135 to 140 let me know what you guys think. .


----------



## smokin x's

Ubet28 said:


> Well I'm mot gonna lie my biggest buck is not on my wall. Cause for several years I have not been allowed to hunt bucks. the land I hunted was distant family's land and I could only shoot does. The only buck I have ever shot in 19 years was a 4 point and it's cause it was my first deer ever.. now I have had several mature nice big bucks come in and easily could of **** one. But always followed the rules of my family and shot only 1 to 2 does a year. I just started this year leasing my own ground so I'm having a hell of a time with scoring them. I had a nice 9 come in on me. I have a 140 minimum on this lease. I did shoot cause I thought he was real close. I missed low. I had ranged a spike in what I thought was the same spot two days before at 28.6 so I put the 30 yard pin on the buck and missed low. With the elevation or something I was off he was actually 36 yards.. here is a picture of the rack not a great one but this deer is a 5 year old deer in my opinion..
> 
> I'm guessing 135 to 140 let me know what you guys think. .


It's hard to tell without a pic of the spread but I'd say he's gonna be short of the minimum. I'd guess him mid 130s.









Not the best picture but this one went just short of 140" and it looks to me like this ones got yours by a couple inches on a few tines. The one in my pic was just outside his ears.


----------



## Ubet28

smokin x's said:


> It's hard to tell without a pic of the spread but I'd say he's gonna be short of the minimum. I'd guess him mid 130s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the best picture but this one went just short of 140" and it looks to me like this ones got yours by a couple inches on a few tines. The one in my pic was just outside his ears.


I agree with you. .. I wasn't totally sure he was big enough.. how about the age you think he is 4.5 to 5 years old? The land owner did give me permission to shoot him if I get another crack at him.. so I'm all good there.. and that deer would go on my wall for sure.. not the hugest but my biggest for sure..


----------



## smokin x's

Ubet28 said:


> I agree with you. .. I wasn't totally sure he was big enough.. how about the age you think he is 4.5 to 5 years old? The land owner did give me permission to shoot him if I get another crack at him.. so I'm all good there.. and that deer would go on my wall for sure.. not the hugest but my biggest for sure..


He looks 4.5 to me. Brisket is sagging pretty good same with the throat. Shoulders aren't really noticeable and kind of blend into the neck and body. Only reason I don't think he's older is because he doesn't have much of a sagging gut. He still looks pretty lean towards the hips for Only two weeks into November. A 5.5 or older might be that lean towards the midpoint of December but not two weeks into november, usually.


----------



## Ubet28

I have let this buck walk twice cause he has loads of potential. Obviously not a shooter yet but in a couple years if he makes it. He should be a bigun


----------



## Ubet28

smokin x's said:


> He looks 4.5 to me. Brisket is sagging pretty good same with the throat. Shoulders aren't really noticeable and kind of blend into the neck and body. Only reason I don't think he's older is because he doesn't have much of a sagging gut. He still looks pretty lean towards the hips for Only two weeks into November. A 5.5 or older might be that lean towards the midpoint of December but not two weeks into november, usually.


Ok ty finally I feel like I can make a better judgment call. I have looked at numerous pictures online and it's just hard to tell when you haven't saw the buck in person. But beings I have saw this buck and am close to what I thought it was. I feel more confident for sure. Probably won't get it done this year. But who knows.. second gun season is this weekend. I don't gun hunt so as long as they stay held up on my farm they should be ok..


----------



## smokin x's

Ubet28 said:


> Ok ty finally I feel like I can make a better judgment call. I have looked at numerous pictures online and it's just hard to tell when you haven't saw the buck in person. But beings I have saw this buck and am close to what I thought it was. I feel more confident for sure. Probably won't get it done this year. But who knows.. second gun season is this weekend. I don't gun hunt so as long as they stay held up on my farm they should be ok..


If you've got dense cover and low pressure, they will be there during gun seasons (especially if you don't gun hunt the property).

The cherry on top would be having neighbors who gun hunt hard, and you sitting on a decent chunk of bedding area with enough food to last a few weeks and at least one source of water near by.


----------



## TenPoint10

smokin x's said:


> There wouldn't be an extra mass measurement. On an 8 you still get your 4th circumference between the g3 and tip of the beam.
> 
> It would add maybe an inch or two because of the 4's causing the beam to carry girth farther. But not an extra 4" on each side. Besides if you have 4" for a 4th circumference, that buck has massive heavy beams. Or clubs for beam tips.
> Unless I've been missing something on scoring, I've always known it to be 4 circumference measurements per beam. No matter how many tines.
> 
> One at the base, one between the g1 and g2, the third between the g2 and 3, and the fourth between the g3 and beam tip or between the g3 and 4.


Well I'm sorry for thinking that I knew it all, and thank you for teaching me something today! That post just made me rather happy as I scored my 8 point this year at 134" without that last mass measurement maybe he will be able to squeeze into being a buckeye big buck as he will have very little deductions!


----------



## Ubet28

smokin x's said:


> If you've got dense cover and low pressure, they will be there during gun seasons (especially if you don't gun hunt the property).
> 
> The cherry on top would be having neighbors who gun hunt hard, and you sitting on a decent chunk of bedding area with enough food to last a few weeks and at least one source of water near by.


The area is heavily gun hunted.. I have 40 acres of corn obviously picked already tons of acorn trees. And a 2 acre pond.. I call the place my little honey hole. Cause it may not be allot this year or even next but soon the deer will realize it's not gun hunted and I'm putting in food plots next year.. so it's work in progress for sure.. but it's defiantly a nice funnel and has a bedding area. I made the mistake of getting there earl in the season cause I didn't suspect is a bedding area. But i have sense back out of the area and removed the stand from there. Thanks for all your advice and help..


smokin x's said:


> If you've got dense cover and low pressure, they will be there during gun seasons (especially if you don't gun hunt the property).
> 
> The cherry on top would be having neighbors who gun hunt hard, and you sitting on a decent chunk of bedding area with enough food to last a few weeks and at least one source of water near by.


----------



## smokin x's

Ubet28 said:


> The area is heavily gun hunted.. I have 40 acres of corn obviously picked already tons of acorn trees. And a 2 acre pond.. I call the place my little honey hole. Cause it may not be allot this year or even next but soon the deer will realize it's not gun hunted and I'm putting in food plots next year.. so it's work in progress for sure.. but it's defiantly a nice funnel and has a bedding area. I made the mistake of getting there earl in the season cause I didn't suspect is a bedding area. But i have sense back out of the area and removed the stand from there. Thanks for all your advice and help..


It won't take long. If you're on the second gun season and you haven't gun hunted it at all this year, especially with water and bedding cover, they're probably just about nose to tail to head there now. 

Of course it only gets better as time goes on. That's how my Ohio lease was. It was public land in the 90's and was bought by mead paper in late 90's. It sat for two or three years with no one hunting it until I leased it and HEAVY shotgun pressure all around. The first year was good, and only got better as time went on. 

Being from a heavily hunted and low hunting access part of Pennsylvania the first three years I was letting arrows fly at the first 125 or bigger that walked by. After that I started to hold out for older deer and although I only killed 4 bucks out of the remaining 9 years I had it. I saw ALOT more mature, bigger bucks. 

I also enjoyed my time out that much more. Being able to see more deer movement and watch that 130" through the year and maybe years after. 

It's awesome being able to look at a young buck with certain characteristics and then have run ins with him 3 or 4 years later and a whole lot smarter.


Btw, the contraptions I found in trees from when guys hunted it in the 90's as public land were ridiculous to say the least. 

One of the best spots on the whole property had a metal folding chair sitting 6' out on a tree branch over a 9' sinkhole.


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

It's up too you buckethead I'm tagged out Not waitin for him to show anymore lol


----------



## Chasenwhitetail




----------



## Chasenwhitetail

I have clue why it posted that 1st pic lol??


----------



## Cannonball08

Congrats! Nice buck


----------



## IndianaPSE

Chasen: Dang!!


----------



## dsal

One nice buck.


----------



## Junglekat

Chasen just killed OG'S cousin


----------



## Chasenwhitetail




----------



## Junglekat

What a massive brute,congrats man you deserve him.Great buck


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

Thanks man been tough year for me so far ... A big 5x5 frame buck last Tuesday and lost him. Looked for days jumped him this past Friday (alive,arrow still in him). Been pretty sick about it He was a beast


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

Stuck


----------



## Junglekat

Was he bigger than the one you just posted pics of.


Chasenwhitetail said:


> Thanks man been tough year for me so far ... A big 5x5 frame buck last Tuesday and lost him. Looked for days jumped him this past Friday (alive,arrow still in him). Been pretty sick about it He was a beast


----------



## ironworker172

Chasenwhitetail said:


>


Congrats Chasin! Damn that left circumference looks like it would go 7 inches ....what does it measure?


----------



## DaneHunter

Hell yea. What a buck, good one Chasen


----------



## Ubet28

Chasenwhitetail said:


>


Dang son that's a brute.. nice nice buck


----------



## cgoehl125

Awesome buck with lots of character. Did you have a past with him?


----------



## ohioshooter68

Chasenwhitetail said:


>


Great buck Chad! He looks like he's got some age on him. What'd he end up scoring?


----------



## Dean W

Awesome buck!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## yellodog

can someone please chastise him for posting a gun kill? thanks in advance!


----------



## Fortyneck

yellodog said:


> can someone please chastise him for posting a gun kill? thanks in advance!


Well it is his thread, he can post what he dang well pleases. Congrats Chasen, way to get the thread back in the right direction.

All this talk about how you can tell what a 100" deer looks like has me ready to...:vom:


----------



## snoodcrusher

Great buck Chasen! Can someone say "heavy brow tines?" LOL


----------



## kansasboi

That's a hog chasin congrats!


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

Thanks guys


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

7" on left side. 6.75 on right 19" spread. Ruff gross score around 170


----------



## ironworker172

yellodog said:


> can someone please chastise him for posting a gun kill? thanks in advance!


No way man......he is my hero! Without him this thread would not exist


----------



## ironworker172

Chasenwhitetail said:


> 7" on left side. 6.75 on right 19" spread. Ruff gross score around 170


Damn! That is Southern Ohio mass right there...awesome buddy! Congrats again!


----------



## Ubet28

Fortyneck said:


> Well it is his thread, he can post what he dang well pleases. Congrats Chasen, way to get the thread back in the right direction.
> 
> All this talk about how you can tell what a 100" deer looks like has me ready to...:vom:


I couldn't agree more.and I'm thankful he did post a buck like that.. gun or not that's a damn good buck..


----------



## Ubet28

Chasenwhitetail said:


> 7" on left side. 6.75 on right 19" spread. Ruff gross score around 170


Man it sure looks bigger than that.. How many inches in mass?


----------



## bryanroberts

View attachment 2099400

Although it's not the OG buck, a friend of mine from the military school I attended back in early 90 ' s sent me this pic from some town called winchester in southern ohio


----------



## day walker

Chasenwhitetail said:


>


Way to go Chasen! 

Once again thank you for this thread. Can you give us any updates on the OG?


----------



## tam9492

http://www.zanesvilletimesrecorder....thanize-deer-farm-quarantine-broken/19734167/

Was this where OB did his hunting?


----------



## hdrking2003

tam9492 said:


> http://www.zanesvilletimesrecorder....thanize-deer-farm-quarantine-broken/19734167/
> 
> Was this where OB did his hunting?


Different part of the state.


----------



## tam9492

Noted. For some reason, I thought I recognized the farm name from this thread.


----------



## itallushrt

Chasen you still cooking over at Double D Ranch?


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

itallushrt said:


> Chasen you still cooking over at Double D Ranch?


HAHA yep fixin up some pork chops hahahaha [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## bryanroberts

bryanroberts said:


> View attachment 2099400
> 
> Although it's not the OG buck, a friend of mine from the military school I attended back in early 90 ' s sent me this pic from some town called winchester in southern ohio


There is some kinda genetics in s.ohio


----------



## Monsterquest

I guess he hasn't been killed yet. I'm starting to think he lives predominately somewhere that doesn't allow hunting.


----------



## bullet225ho

Or somewhere that charges predominantly around 20G's for his rack. 

I hope that OG is alive and well and fooling hunters to this day. Story is intriguing to say the least. But with so much visibility (claimed) and then no visibility it makes alot of us wonder.

Of course that's OG.


----------



## CarpCommander

Hmm....4th day of gun season and nobody's whacked him yet...

I'm starting to swing back the other way on this. The entire hunting world knows where he's been living, there's several daytime pics (under a feeder no less), it's the middle of gun season, and....he's not hit the dirt??! Maybe he's on a large chunk of ground that won't allow hunting, but man I can't believe he ain't dead yet.


----------



## gcab

don't worry... he has been seen every day for months except for 9 days and there is another hunter on here who has a camera up a couple farms over.. hes right on his tracks


----------



## ATLurker

He's actually probably one of the several gut shot deer on here with no blood trail that was searched for, for a whole hour and left for dead. What's left of his coyote picked corpse is rotting away and the mice are knawing away his rack.


----------



## MonsterMadness

ATLurker said:


> He's actually probably one of the several gut shot deer on here with no blood trail that was searched for, for a whole hour and left for dead. What's left of his coyote picked corpse is rotting away and the mice are knawing away his rack.


Thats probably how all this will end unfortunately.


----------



## Scotty C

rustyhart said:


> Yeah that dude was badass.
> The buck he has at his house is actually a replica of his buck, he sold the real one to bass pro.


Yes he is... not was... Mel Johnson is still hunting today. He hunts a piece of property once in awhile that I hunt in Illinois. He is friends with my Illinois family and I hope he keeps the record.


----------



## rustyhart

Scotty C said:


> Yes he is... not was... Mel Johnson is still hunting today. He hunts a piece of property once in awhile that I hunt in Illinois. He is friends with my Illinois family and I hope he keeps the record.


Yeah, I knew he was still alive but I see how I worded that could have been read like he wasn't.
I hope he keeps it too, like I said in another thread I like that he was just an average guy instead of some trophy hunter that dedicates the whole season to hunting one buck, to me that is much more relatable.
I know most people will disagree with this but I feel the same way about Milo Hanson.


----------



## Scotty C

rustyhart said:


> Yeah, I knew he was still alive but I see how I worded that could have been read like he wasn't.
> I hope he keeps it too, like I said in another thread I like that he was just an average guy instead of some trophy hunter that dedicates the whole season to hunting one buck, to me that is much more relatable.
> I know most people will disagree with this but I feel the same way about Milo Hanson.


I agree with you 100%. 
People are always complaining about how the Hanson buck was killed on a drive. Deer driving is very common here in PA. And many big bucks wouldn't be killed if it weren't for drives... I actually think PA's bow record by Mike Nicola was killed on a slow push during Archery Season... So what. Killing a deer on an bowhunting drive? That in itself is pretty tough to do. 
If you think about it. Most of the deer that hold the top spots in the record books are killed by average Joes.


----------



## saskguy

> If you think about it. Most of the deer that hold the top spots in the record books are killed by average Joes.


In common ways. Often with a gun too. I hope it remains that way among the leader board, guys not managing deer to raise a trophy to kill, just dudes going hunting.


----------



## rustyhart

I agree with both of the above posts.


----------



## PoppaPump

Sun is setting on gun season.....


----------



## DaneHunter

PoppaPump said:


> Sun is setting on gun season.....


Got another 40 minutes. There is still time. They don't call it magic hour for nothing.


----------



## Easttnhunter01

Wish our gun season was as short as Ohio's.. Ours opens opens the second weekend of Nov and don't close untill second weekend of Jan


----------



## Hoyt4683

I just hope he doesn't get spotlighted or something like that. I hope he is killed legal


----------



## DaneHunter

Hoyt4683 said:


> I just hope he doesn't get spotlighted or something like that. I hope he is killed legal


Prolly get killed as a shed buck.


----------



## jeff25

Not sure if this has been posted or not. Just saw it on facebook by a local pro shop


----------



## APAsuphan

Dang!


----------



## Fortyneck

Oh Gizzle!!!


----------



## bryanroberts

jeff25 said:


> View attachment 2103967
> 
> Not sure if this has been posted or not. Just saw it on facebook by a local pro shop


Is that velvet hanging on his left side or little drops?


----------



## mundell88

What a beast


----------



## kansasboi

Looks like Batman coming in from above. Figured he would get him.


----------



## JWilson90

what if it ends like this... OB shows back up on AT on THIS thread with kill pics of him and OG. bloody arrows and all????

talk about some good drama lol


----------



## BuckTeeth

JWilson90 said:


> what if it ends like this... OB shows back up on AT on THIS thread with kill pics of him and OG. ripped designer jeans and all????
> 
> talk about some good drama lol


Fixed....


----------



## H20fwler

I still say HF


----------



## BP1992

BuckTeeth said:


> Fixed....


Perfect


----------



## yellodog

JWilson90 said:


> what if it ends like this... OB shows back up on AT on THIS thread with kill pics of him and OG. bloody arrows and all????
> 
> talk about some good drama lol


then we'll know the guys that say high fence were right.....


----------



## dspell20

I can't belive this buck hasn't been killed. I guess the weather scared all of the gun hunters away!


----------



## BP1992

JWilson90 said:


> what if it ends like this... OB shows back up on AT on THIS thread with kill pics of him and OG. bloody arrows and all????
> 
> talk about some good drama lol


Then we'll know that OG was a fake all along.


----------



## Fortyneck

DaneHunter said:


> Prolly get killed as a shed buck.


They said this last year. I don't think he'll let that happen.


----------



## kygutpile

Your holding out on me buddy!!!!! LOL


----------



## Absolute Archer

H20fwler said:


> I still say HF


If he is in a HF IMO he would be dead by now. A buck of this caliber does not last long in a HF.
Nor would there be this many trail cam pictures posted by different people. Just my opinion.


----------



## DaneHunter

Absolute Archer said:


> If he is in a HF IMO he would be dead by now. A buck of this caliber does not last long in a HF.
> Nor would there be this many trail cam pictures posted by different people. Just my opinion.


I honestly think he is in a high fence preserve. Probably a nature preserve that doesn't allow hunting. He may have gotten out on occasion, which is why so many others have pictures, but he always goes back to his safe haven.


----------



## bsstalker

This is ridiculous someone kill that *******


----------



## Absolute Archer

DaneHunter said:


> I honestly think he is in a high fence preserve. Probably a nature preserve that doesn't allow hunting. He may have gotten out on occasion, which is why so many others have pictures, but he always goes back to his safe haven.


lol A HF with a swing gate to let him out at night as long as he's back by morning.


----------



## DaneHunter

Absolute Archer said:


> lol A HF with a swing gate to let him out at night as long as he's back by morning.


Don't all HF farms have rotating doors?


----------



## BP1992

DaneHunter said:


> I honestly think he is in a high fence preserve. Probably a nature preserve that doesn't allow hunting. He may have gotten out on occasion, which is why so many others have pictures, but he always goes back to his safe haven.


You can't be serious???


----------



## DaneHunter

BP1992 said:


> You can't be serious???


You think a high fence operation had never had a deer slip out? He may have gotten out once and that is where the farm pictures came from. 

He is going to go where he feels safe, even if it is behind a fence.


----------



## ridgerunner1

man i really have hoped from the beggining that this deer was 100% real, but danm if i dont see a different trail cam pic of him everytime i check this thread and most in the daytime to beat it all..100,000 people at least know the area he is in its shotgun season, and its been 2 yrs im beggining to wonder


----------



## jeff25

I don't think he is a HF, maybe in a state park


----------



## PAdorn

DaneHunter said:


> You think a high fence operation had never had a deer slip out? He may have gotten out once and that is where the farm pictures came from.
> 
> He is going to go where he feels safe, even if it is behind a fence.


In my area in PA , two 200" high fence deer escaped back in mid summer when a tree knocked down part of their fence. Neither have been killed as far as I know. I live and hunt within 5 miles of this HF operation


----------



## Deerslayer3071

I know where he is at! And IM NOT telling. I live in the same county he has been seen in.


----------



## MWoody

PAdorn said:


> In my area in PA , two 200" high fence deer escaped back in mid summer when a tree knocked down part of their fence. Neither have been killed as far as I know. I live and hunt within 5 miles of this HF operation


Care to share that location? I'm in Westmoreland Co and know of three people that raise deer near by. None of which that I know of have lost any deer.


----------



## ridgerunner1

Deerslayer3071 said:


> I know where he is at! And IM NOT telling. I live in the same county he has been seen in.


what you doing on a/t?


----------



## DaneHunter

Deerslayer3071 said:


> I know where he is at! And IM NOT telling. I live in the same county he has been seen in.


Blah blah blah. Heard it 1000 times.


----------



## Deerslayer3071

A very close friend is first to have him on film. Its all his buck. I would be glad to help him drag him out. But has for me hunting no ITS HIS DEER!


----------



## ridgerunner1

Deerslayer3071 said:


> A very close friend is first to have him on film. Its all his buck. I would be glad to help him drag him out. But has for me hunting no ITS HIS DEER!


dunno why but i believe this guy


----------



## spencer12

Is this the biggest thread in AT history?


----------



## Deerslayer3071

I hunt about 5-6 miles away from my buddy. I would like to see him get him. And would be very happy for him.


----------



## DaneHunter

Deerslayer3071 said:


> I hunt about 5-6 miles away from my buddy. I would like to see him get him. And would be very happy for him.


Is your friend Buckethead?


----------



## kiaelite

Deerslayer3071 said:


> A very close friend is first to have him on film. Its all his buck. I would be glad to help him drag him out. But has for me hunting no ITS HIS DEER!


One of two things, he either is paying for the deer, which I doubt, or you are simply granting him the right to hunt the deer. If it is a wild, free range deer, it's nobody's deer until his/her tag is on it.


----------



## OhioRed

Deerslayer3071 said:


> I know where he is at! And IM NOT telling. I live in the same county he has been seen in.


Hey man, how have you been?


----------



## PAdorn

MWoody said:


> Care to share that location? I'm in Westmoreland Co and know of three people that raise deer near by. None of which that I know of have lost any deer.


Whitetail Ridge Huntingdon County. My buddy works there as a guide.


----------



## ridgerunner1

PAdorn said:


> Whitetail Ridge Huntingdon County. My buddy works there as a guide.


they have guides in HF hunts seriously?


----------



## gcab

Hahahaha.


----------



## PAdorn

ridgerunner1 said:


> they have guides in HF hunts seriously?


Haha. Yep. Pretty sad. I think part of his job is to try and talk the client into shooting a bigger buck then he paid for so he has to fork over more cash. 
I know Keith Warren has been there a few times. So you know how he likes to roll


----------



## rustyhart

PAdorn said:


> Haha. Yep. Pretty sad. I think part of his job is to try and talk the client into shooting a bigger buck then he paid for so he has to fork over more cash.
> I know Keith Warren has been there a few times. So you know how he likes to roll


I can't stand watching Keith Warren, I say deer and wildlife stories should be called cattle and livestock stories.


----------



## paarchhntr

Deerslayer3071 said:


> A very close friend is first to have him on film. Its all his buck. I would be glad to help him drag him out. But has for me hunting no ITS HIS DEER!


Explain "his deer".

Does he claim it on his taxes?


----------



## PAdorn

rustyhart said:


> I can't stand watching Keith Warren, I say deer and wildlife stories should be called cattle and livestock stories.


:thumbup: isn't that the truth


----------



## H20fwler

Deerslayer3071 said:


> A very close friend is first to have him on film. Its all his buck. I would be glad to help him drag him out. But has for me hunting no ITS HIS DEER!


It's his deer? Like he was first to see it so he called "dibs"? Or he owns the pen it lives in?
Are you saying if with you hunting four miles away and this very buck walks up to you, you are not going to shoot it because your buddy saw it first?

A 200"+ buck.......sure!


----------



## Scotty C

I have changed my mind about this deer so many times... I honestly think if he was a free ranging deer he'd be dead by now...


----------



## Ubet28

H20fwler said:


> It's his deer? Like he was first to see it so he called "dibs"? Or he owns the pen it lives in?
> Are you saying if with you hunting four miles away and this very buck walks up to you, you are not going to shoot it because your buddy saw it first?
> 
> A 200"+ buck.......sure!


We do this very same thing on our property if one of us gets on a buck he is off limits to rest of us.. But with a possibility of being a record book buck. I would think work together to get him on the ground..


----------



## DaneHunter

Ubet28 said:


> We do this very same thing on our property if one of us gets on a buck he is off limits to rest of us.. But with a possibility of being a record book buck. I would think work together to get him on the ground..


You must have a good bunch of guys. If I even let the smallest hunt that I had a big buck on my property, I'd me than likely find someone in my stand the next day.


----------



## Ubet28

Scotty C said:


> I have changed my mind about this deer so many times... I honestly think if he was a free ranging deer he'd be dead by now...


I thought for sure this was a caged deer but after the cuddeback pics and talking to the guy that got them. I truly bieleave he is free range. He didn't get huge by being stupid. I think a mixture of smarts and luck this buck will live on.. I'm just glad someone hasn't spotlighted him..


----------



## BP1992

Deerslayer3071 said:


> I know where he is at! And IM NOT telling. I live in the same county he has been seen in.


We've heard that before.


----------



## Scotty C

I just wanna see a new world record.. Nothing against Milo Hanson and his deer. I just want to see something new. Some impressive deer have challenged the record but got shot down because of some dispute over common bases or some other judgement call.... 

I just want to see a deer that can beat the record be taken presently... With deer habitat diminishing and the hopes of a true giant still walking around free range... I think it would be awesome to see a new record.


----------



## BP1992

DaneHunter said:


> You think a high fence operation had never had a deer slip out? He may have gotten out once and that is where the farm pictures came from.
> 
> He is going to go where he feels safe, even if it is behind a fence.


So you believe that he can go back to his ranch to his "safe area" and just get back behind his fence as he pleases? Then can also get out whenever he wants??? HA!!


----------



## spencer12

Some 70 year old farmer probably shot him. Had some fried backstrap and nailed the horns to the barn.


----------



## DaneHunter

BP1992 said:


> So you believe that he can go back to his ranch to his "safe area" and just get back behind his fence as he pleases? Then can also get out whenever he wants??? HA!!


I'm not saying its a revolving door. He just may have slipped out from time to time. Ever have cattle? Half the time when they get out they wander right back in the same way they came out.


----------



## BP1992

DaneHunter said:


> I'm not saying its a revolving door. He just may have slipped out from time to time. Ever have cattle? Half the time when they get out they wander right back in the same way they came out.


I hear what you're saying. Just seems like after he got out once the ranch would make sure it didn't happen again and fix the problem. There's a big difference between a high fence deer ranch and a cattle fence.


----------



## Ubet28

DaneHunter said:


> You must have a good bunch of guys. If I even let the smallest hunt that I had a big buck on my property, I'd me than likely find someone in my stand the next day.


My fiancee & son. The greatest partners one could ask for.. if it was giant all bets would be off cause I would just want to see one of us get it. I'm talking about average size bucks 150s.. if you get in the 170s 180s who ever can shoot can. I do set what stands are hunted and when for everyone. And I always give them the premium spots.


----------



## Jack The Ripper

A deer fence and cattle fence are completely different. It would be hard to "slip" out of chain link with a rack like that. The opening would be very noticeable


----------



## spencer12

Yeah I dont think he's a HF deer either.


----------



## ironworker172

spencer12 said:


> Yeah I dont think he's a HF deer either.


You think right...this is not a HF deer! If it was, they would have already set up the kill and tried to claim the record. And who do you know that could have a deer this caliber behind a fence and keep it quiet. Fellas....this buck is free range!


----------



## DaneHunter

ironworker172 said:


> You think right...this is not a HF deer! If it was, they would have already set up the kill and tried to claim the record. And who do you know that could have a deer this caliber behind a fence and keep it quiet. Fellas....this buck is free range!


If he is high fence then he wouldn't be the new world record. They just may be keeping him for breeding stock or just waiting for some one with deep enough pockets. 

But I agree to a point. I'm leaning towards deer preserve, not hunting preserve.


----------



## sticknstring33

Wonder what this year's sheds will sell for? Matt Beard might have to get a bigger bed to to get a pic with both sets.


----------



## B3AV3R

Ever wonder how many deer this large or even larger die of old age without ever being seen?


----------



## ironworker172

That's why I said "set up the kill" and " try" to claim the record. Magazine would lose all credibility printing a story about a potential new world record if it was a fence operation. Plus, I know guys who have been perusing this deer. You know...friend of a reliable friend. But I'm here to tell ya....if they haven't taken him down in 2 seasons now, I guess they're not as good as I always thought they were. I mean damn!


----------



## Rail Operator

Don Beaver said:


> Ever wonder how many deer this large or even larger die of old age without ever being seen?


I bet that there is more than we realize. I myself know of very large racked mature bucks in secluded areas that people have never been, and that nobody have ever seen, that die old age.


----------



## Master Chief

Rail Operator said:


> I bet that there is more than we realize. I myself know of very large racked mature bucks in secluded areas that people have never been, and that nobody have ever seen, that die old age.


You know of them, but nobody has ever been there or seen them? 


Over time I'm sure there have been several larger than anything we've seen. There could easily be another deer the size of OG roaming free right now


----------



## Master Chief

There was actually a shed antler buck that was as big as OG called the General. I remember reading it was easily a record breaking set


----------



## Scotty C

Master Chief said:


> You know of them, but nobody has ever been there or seen them?
> 
> 
> 
> Over time I'm sure there have been several larger than anything we've seen. There could easily be another deer the size of OG roaming free right now


I think you are splitting hairs here... lol! I think he meant to say he saw them and knows they are there...........And I'm sure there are some giants buck that nobody ever sees..


----------



## hurricanes1

Another she'd that could have possibly broken the record is the Kansas king. Deer was never killed


----------



## yellodog

Deerslayer3071 said:


> A very close friend is first to have him on film. Its all his buck. I would be glad to help him drag him out. But has for me hunting no ITS HIS DEER!


but what if someone else 3 miles away shoots "his deer"? i do get what you're saying, but i'd certainly encourage you to hunt him too, instead of letting some stranger get him. then at least he could be "our deer" instead of "that guys deer".


----------



## ridgerunner1

If i was the guy that fount them sheds last yr.id be getting really exited bout now.


----------



## yellodog

hurricanes1 said:


> Another she'd that could have possibly broken the record is the Kansas king. Deer was never killed


while there have been some huge sheds found, i don't remember any being from an area as hard hunted as this, and with everyone in the country knowing about where the deer lives.


----------



## sticknstring33

Master Chief said:


> There was actually a shed antler buck that was as big as OG called the General. I remember reading it was easily a record breaking set


Pretty cool story on that one if I remember right. A farmer from NE found the set in his pasture and had it nailed up in his barn for 40-50 before is was "discovered". Netted 218+ I think after drying for that long. Farmer said he saw 3 of them on his property that were all that big.


----------



## eblues

I think the Jordan buck dried for something like 40 years before being scored. Makes one wonder how much shrinkage there is after the 60 days.


----------



## Master Chief

eblues said:


> I think the Jordan buck dried for something like 40 years before being scored. Makes one wonder how much shrinkage there is after the 60 days.


Probably a small amount. The majority of shrinkage is on spread from the skull cap shrinking. Only so much moisture can cone out and I don't think antler has much to lose in the first place


----------



## Binney59

Don Beaver said:


> Ever wonder how many deer this large or even larger die of old age without ever being seen?


Have you read about the Minnesota Monarch? Its sheds were found for 3 years and its estimated score would have been 330". It would only show up late in the year to feed when the northern MN winters got especially rough and then would leave for another 9 months. To the best of everyone's knowledge the buck was never killed by a hunter and there are good odds that no one ever saw him during hunting season. This all happened in northern MN which is not known for having especially huge bucks due to the lack of ag land near by. Point being: big bucks can pop up anywhere and go relatively undetected. I dont think its common for world class deer to die of old age without having their presence known by hunters but it certainly happens. Cool to dream about.


----------



## itallushrt

Just got a pic. He's dead. Ill wait to post it. Finally!


----------



## Monic

Cmon!


----------



## JWilson90

itallushrt said:


> Just got a pic. He's dead. Ill wait to post it. Finally!


Why wait?


----------



## Treehugger98

I hope your not pulling our chain there big guy


----------



## ridgerunner1

He's been dead


----------



## JWilson90

This thread gonna b alive until the end of the time. Even if kill pics pop up the ATBI (archerytalk bureau of investigation) will scour and analyze the pics and try and convince us they are photoshopped


----------



## Monic

:moviecorn:moviecorn


----------



## jvonbank

...and I bet somebody says he only scores 170" at best!


----------



## hooiserarcher

itallushrt said:


> Just got a pic. He's dead. Ill wait to post it. Finally!


----------



## smokin x's

jvonbank said:


> ...and I bet somebody says he only scores 170" at best!


If they do, they forgot to add the tine measurements...

Main beams, mass and spread will only get you so far. LOL


----------



## bryanroberts

itallushrt said:


> Just got a pic. He's dead. Ill wait to post it. Finally!


Why would someone go there unless they were stirring up a fresh bucket of bull$!/@


----------



## Fortyneck

hooiserarcher said:


>


Is this "text masking?" So hard to tell these days, it's a brave new world...


----------



## just recurvin

itallushrt said:


> Just got a pic. He's dead. Ill wait to post it. Finally!


Ha Ha!


----------



## smokin x's

itallushrt said:


> Just got a pic. He's dead. Ill wait to post it. Finally!


Not sure if I believe you have a pic or not... But I've thought he's been dead for a while now. 



On a side note, what do you guys think that bucks beams measure out to? 

Me and a co worker had a disagreement on the same subject a couple weeks ago and I wouldn't mind hearing what you guys think.


----------



## Fortyneck

smokin x's said:


> Not sure if I believe you have a pic or not... But I've thought he's been dead for a while now.
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, what do you guys think that bucks beams measure out to?
> 
> Me and a co worker had a disagreement on the same subject a couple weeks ago and I wouldn't mind hearing what you guys think.


When you decide you believe it, I have a small bridge for sale, for sale at what I consider a very reasonable price. Pm me with paypal info for details...


----------



## nathanrogers

Fortyneck said:


> When you decide you believe it, I have a small bridge for sale, for sale at what I consider a very reasonable price. Pm me with paypal info for details...


Is it movable? I've got some killer oceanfront land in Arizona it could probably fit on no issues.


----------



## Fortyneck

nathanrogers said:


> Is it movable? I've got some killer oceanfront land in Arizona it could probably fit on no issues.


Please, all offers via pm... But... Yes...

Pm sent :wink:


----------



## JWilson90

And still no pics. What a coincidence


----------



## itallushrt

itallushrt said:


> Just got a pic. He's dead. Ill wait to post it. Finally!


Sorry! Wrong thread.

Carry on.


----------



## hooiserarcher

itallushrt said:


> Sorry! Wrong thread.
> 
> Carry on.


----------



## JWilson90

itallushrt said:


> Sorry! Wrong thread.
> 
> Carry on.


Hahahahaha like it was really an accident


----------



## ironworker172

smokin x's said:


> Not sure if I believe you have a pic or not... But I've thought he's been dead for a while now.
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, what do you guys think that bucks beams measure out to?
> 
> Me and a co worker had a disagreement on the same subject a couple weeks ago and I wouldn't mind hearing what you guys think.


Someone probably has the measurements from the sheds but I haven't seen them.......I would guess 31 inch mb's and it seems unbelievable to me but he looks like close to a 30 inch spread.


----------



## H20fwler

bryanroberts said:


> Why would someone go there unless they were stirring up a fresh bucket of bull$!/@


Agree


Typical........


----------



## dhutch

That's a brute!


----------



## itallushrt

H20fwler said:


> Agree
> 
> 
> Typical........


Sorry heroes i forgot that the interwebs is serious bidness.


----------



## Shipp

itallushrt said:


> Sorry heroes i forgot that the interwebs is serious bidness.


Whatever you say buck daddy. Do you ever contribute anything besides bs....*******. I haven't even been an AT member long enough to know that you help no one. You make jokes which are super funny. Look here, you got an avatar of a simpsons guy and some quote about ladies calling you buck daddy. Get out the basement and act like you been here before


----------



## itallushrt

Shipp said:


> Whatever you say buck daddy. Do you ever contribute anything besides bs....*******. I haven't even been an AT member long enough to know that you help no one. You make jokes which are super funny. Look here, you got an avatar of a simpsons guy and some quote about ladies calling you buck daddy. Get out the basement and act like you been here before


Yep, dem interwebs are serious!!!


----------



## prairieboy

Shipp said:


> Whatever you say buck daddy. Do you ever contribute anything besides bs....*******. I haven't even been an AT member long enough to know that you help no one. You make jokes which are super funny. Look here, you got an avatar of a simpsons guy and some quote about ladies calling you buck daddy. Get out the basement and act like you been here before


lol ya,he could change a couple letters in his screen name.Make it ifullashrt


----------



## disciple2

ttt


----------



## itallushrt

prairieboy said:


> lol ya,he could change a couple letters in his screen name.Make it ifullashrt


oh man dats a good 'un. You come up with that all your own? 

anyway how come no elite compound bow snipers have kilt dis deer yet?


----------



## gcab

I can assure you all... it is not from a high fence place and it got out. That has never happened, and can never happen. 100% legit free range because there are trail camera pictures of it. Plus BH knows people that have pictures every day for months on end of this buck, sees him walking around in middle of day, at feeders, go into small ravines, can even pin point it down to a farm while having cameras 50 yards away from bait piles at different farms. But this is Ohio in question. And never does a buck escape a high fence operation and get killed. Not possible and it is 100% legit free range.


----------



## gcab

Oh wait.....


http://www.fieldandstream.com/blogs/field-notes/teen-hunter-tags-escaped-monster-buck?src=SOC&dom=fb


----------



## bryanroberts

World class whitetails of ohio just had 2 bucks escape and they have cwd. That's why they b have to euthanize the whole farm. There is a thread on here with the articles.


----------



## BloodDrunkard

lol you guys are still going here?


----------



## Ubet28

gcab said:


> Oh wait.....
> 
> 
> http://www.fieldandstream.com/blogs/field-notes/teen-hunter-tags-escaped-monster-buck?src=SOC&dom=fb


That's priceless. Serves those douche bags at stillwater rite. I hope they are sitting there in disbelief as this story unfolds..


----------



## PAdorn

This is a high fence deer that escaped, killed in bow season. Scored 300 inches. Central pa. First pic is one a buddy sent me. He works there. Taken in summer before it escaped






and next one is the kill. Local school teacher and softball coach


----------



## Ubet28

Now if something like this happens. Does the hunter get to enter the buck in the books? Or is disqualified dew to being caged most of its life.


----------



## nhns4

Ubet28 said:


> Now if something like this happens. Does the hunter get to enter the buck in the books? Or is disqualified dew to being caged most of its life.


Cant be entered. Well guess it could till word gets out.


----------



## bryanroberts

Yes you could try but word would get out quick.


----------



## Ubet28

nhns4 said:


> Cant be entered. Well guess it could till word gets out.


Ok ty.. and rite fully so in my opinion. .


----------



## PAdorn

I guess could be entered if it has no tags or micro chips in them. But this one most definitely had a micro chip. As do probably all deer in a high fence. 

And rightfully so they shouldn't be entered. Still would make a great mount!


----------



## bryanroberts

I'm suprised that none of these places have ever been sabotaged. One person sneak in with a pair of cutters at night would be a mess.


----------



## Ubet28

PAdorn said:


> I guess could be entered if it has no tags or micro chips in them. But this one most definitely had a micro chip. As do probably all deer in a high fence.
> 
> And rightfully so they shouldn't be entered. Still would make a great mount!


Microchip? What's that for? Sorry if these are dumb questions. Just never had the desire to hunt a place like that.. I would rather eat a dog turd then get a buck like that trapped behind a fence..


----------



## bryanroberts

They use them in dogs too. It goes under the skin and they scan them with a price gun looking thing and it tells them what deer


----------



## hdrking2003

PAdorn said:


> This is a high fence deer that escaped, killed in bow season. Scored 300 inches. Central pa. First pic is one a buddy sent me. He works there. Taken in summer before it escaped
> View attachment 2111672
> and next one is the kill. Local school teacher and softball coach
> View attachment 2111673
> View attachment 2111674


Hahaha, that's awesome and good for him!! Wonder how much the HF operation lost for that mishap. Oh well.


----------



## Ubet28

bryanroberts said:


> They use them in dogs too. It goes under the skin and they scan them with a price gun looking thing and it tells them what deer


Ok I was think they could like track the deer or something put the non hunter rite by the buck or something. .

I have my dog microchiped


----------



## PAdorn

I'm thinking around 30 large. Haha


----------



## SamPotter

bryanroberts said:


> I'm suprised that none of these places have ever been sabotaged. One person sneak in with a pair of cutters at night would be a mess.


It has happened...


----------



## bryanroberts

SamPotter said:


> It has happened...


I guess that's why they are so tightly controlled on the cwd thing. If you have tested positive for it and that said deer escapes then your wild herd could be exposed


----------



## skippyturtle

bryanroberts said:


> I'm suprised that none of these places have ever been sabotaged. One person sneak in with a pair of cutters at night would be a mess.


They have been sabotaged. I know of one place that was a few years back.


----------



## thwackaddict

Wow did it die?


----------



## gcab

Yea... BH had a friend that saw it walk into a tiny wooded area every day for the past 34 months, except for 3. He was going to go shoot it and claim the world record, but had to go get a new pack of gum instead. So couldn't make it


----------



## bryanroberts

Yah the same buck made monthly round trip to central tennessee cause he was addicted to cmere deer!


----------



## CarpCommander

2 (almost) full archery seasons have gone by, which is over 8 MONTHS total....2 full gun seasons, 1 full ML season, which is 18 DAYS of lead slingin, and...still...he...lives...

BUT! There's a steady stream of pics every few weeks....something stinks here....


----------



## ridgerunner1

CarpCommander said:


> 2 (almost) full archery seasons have gone by, which is over 8 MONTHS total....2 full gun seasons, 1 full ML season, which is 18 DAYS of lead slingin, and...still...he...lives...
> 
> BUT! There's a steady stream of pics every few weeks....something stinks here....



yeah dood i was thinking the same thing the other day, hell over 1 million people know the damned gps coordinates to where the pic's came from and someone can't kill this deer??


----------



## bryanroberts

Where I live there are too many good hunters, lucky hunters, and poachers for a free range deer like this to survive very long. I smell........bullsh#*!!


----------



## DaneHunter

I'm officially un subscribing from this thread. Someone pm me if he ends up road kill...


----------



## PAdorn

DaneHunter said:


> I'm officially un subscribing from this thread. Someone pm me if he ends up road kill...


Same here^^^


----------



## pope125

CarpCommander said:


> 2 (almost) full archery seasons have gone by, which is over 8 MONTHS total....2 full gun seasons, 1 full ML season, which is 18 DAYS of lead slingin, and...still...he...lives...
> 
> BUT! There's a steady stream of pics every few weeks....something stinks here....


You guys after 222 pages you are just realizing it ,lol


----------



## DB444

For the people that don't believe this deer is free range, you're wrong! I have nothing in this dog fight but did drive right by the soy bean field where the Cuddeback trailcam pictures where taken. I was 100% convinced I was looking at the exact field the buck was standing in in broad daylight. Why hasn't the buck been taken?? The area appears to be a block of timber surrounded by roads and homes where I suspect the buck is hanging out in an area off limits to hunting. I have have an idea where he's staying but then again I'm not hunting him. I just so happened to be hunting several WMA's in the area and the route between two of those areas took me right beside the soybean field. I couldn't help myself and circled the roads around the site hoping to catch a picture of him.


----------



## gcab

Its Ohio.. everything is a block of timber surrounded by roads and homes. And from the pictures of the satellite view given, looks like more than enough land to hunt according to the rule book as I remember. I believe it was only 5 acres needed to hunt


----------



## bj99robinson

I believe this is a free rang deer. I've seen several pictures and haven't noticed a tag in its ear. That blows the theory of it being escaped or a pen deer unless someone is not following the rules. I know that could be the case but I choose to believe. My wish is for many more pictures & nobody kills him and the legend lives on!


----------



## GTM

Can't believe this world class buck is still on the hoof.


----------



## nyturkeyduster

If this deer is free range, I hope he dies of old age right after plowing 3 young does in his sanctuary.


----------



## spencer12

nyturkeyduster said:


> If this deer is free range, I hope he dies of old age right after plowing 3 young does in his sanctuary.


Haha


----------



## tankdogg60

This is such a bogus deer story, I can't believe it's still active. I check in every few months just to see. Too many photos of this buck for way too long and too often. Any hunter worth their salt would've killed this deer a year ago if he was that consistent on camera. The sheds were found rather quickly in immaculate condition (which with all those points and stickers, that would NEVER happen). And that's so funny how the sheds were found so quickly and tons of trail cam photos but no one can get a shot on him. I was in the hunting industry long enough and no one in their right mind would scatter this buck all over the Internet unless they're plain nuts. It's without a doubt a high fenced animal. The racks are fairly easy to spot. This deer hasn't been killed cause he's A a breeder buck or B he has drawn wayy to much attention now to part with him in their high fenced operation. When he's found out to be a HF deer, he'll just be a number as the rest of them are. If he was truly a walking world record, this thread wouldn't exist.


----------



## bryanroberts

tankdogg60 said:


> This is such a bogus deer story, I can't believe it's still active. I check in every few months just to see. Too many photos of this buck for way too long and too often. Any hunter worth their salt would've killed this deer a year ago if he was that consistent on camera. The sheds were found rather quickly in immaculate condition (which with all those points and stickers, that would NEVER happen). And that's so funny how the sheds were found so quickly and tons of trail cam photos but no one can get a shot on him. I was in the hunting industry long enough and no one in their right mind would scatter this buck all over the Internet unless they're plain nuts. It's without a doubt a high fenced animal. The racks are fairly easy to spot. This deer hasn't been killed cause he's A a breeder buck or B he has drawn wayy to much attention now to part with him in their high fenced operation. When he's found out to be a HF deer, he'll just be a number as the rest of them are. If he was truly a walking world record, this thread wouldn't exist.


I'm completely with you on this one. Where I live in the south, if it was free range, it would be over. If it wasn't killed legally someone would have poached it. A deer that big tracked down to one area..... nope!


----------



## skippyturtle

CarpCommander said:


> 2 (almost) full archery seasons have gone by, which is over 8 MONTHS total....2 full gun seasons, 1 full ML season, which is 18 DAYS of lead slingin, and...still...he...lives...
> 
> BUT! There's a steady stream of pics every few weeks....something stinks here....



Took longer than that to kill the world record and he was seen a lot more and documented.


----------



## I like Meat

this thread needs to die more so than the deer ....... sheesh .....


----------



## ironworker172

bryanroberts said:


> I'm completely with you on this one. Where I live in the south, if it was free range, it would be over. If it wasn't killed legally someone would have poached it. A deer that big tracked down to one area..... nope!


Well, he is not where you live or maybe you or the poachers in your area would have him down!

Hunting the Southern Ohio hill country is not a slam dunk, there are areas that are barely accessible and not everyone has access to the land where this buck lives. 

Don't you think if this was a high fence deer there would be people on here telling where he was? This buck has had so much attention if he was HF they would have been outed already!

I believe he is free range and someone with skill needs a chance to peruse him before he loses WR potential.


----------



## tankdogg60

ironworker172 said:


> Well, he is not where you live or maybe you or the poachers in your area would have him down!
> 
> Hunting the Southern Ohio hill country is not a slam dunk, there are areas that are barely accessible and not everyone has access to the land where this buck lives.
> 
> Don't you think if this was a high fence deer there would be people on here telling where he was? This buck has had so much attention if he was HF they would have been outed already!
> 
> I believe he is free range and someone with skill needs a chance to peruse him before he loses WR potential.


I've hunted the Ohio hills many times and know tons of guys that do. If they want a big buck, he 99% of the time gets got. Especially after 2 years of him being pursued. I understand it can't always happen. But too many photos of this buck not to be shot. And there are poachers everywhere. And the reason he's HF and no one's telling is because it belongs to them or their buddy. This is like 15 minutes of fame they've drug out way too long. Surely you can look at that super beautiful, extra white horned rack with all those points and not see the HF features, give me a break! And guess where there a plenty of HF operations?? Surprise surprise, OHIO! Where this beautiful buck lives in one of those very pens. There's no real proof either way, but the writing is all over the wall. But I can assure you when this is said and done (if ever) the truth will come out.


----------



## ironworker172

tankdogg60 said:


> I've hunted the Ohio hills many times and know tons of guys that do. If they want a big buck, he 99% of the time gets got. Especially after 2 years of him being pursued. I understand it can't always happen. But too many photos of this buck not to be shot. And there are poachers everywhere. And the reason he's HF and no one's telling is because it belongs to them or their buddy. This is like 15 minutes of fame they've drug out way too long. Surely you can look at that super beautiful, extra white horned rack with all those points and not see the HF features, give me a break! And guess where there a plenty of HF operations?? Surprise surprise, OHIO! Where this beautiful lives in one of those very pens. There's no real proof either way, but the writing is all over the wall. But I can assure you when this is said and done (if ever) the truth will come out.


Trail am pics in the bean field that appear to be legit and conversations with the poster would disagree with your assessment. Maybe you and your buddies who hunted Southern Ohio could get a target buck.....but you couldn't get him unless he was on the property you were hunting.


----------



## bryanroberts

My god some people carry on about og like he is Santa claus. He is real...He is... whatever..maybe he is..someone give me a pm if he goes down cause I'm going to unsubscribe from the fairy tale thread right now!


----------



## tankdogg60

Again deer of legitimate potential are extremely hush hush. When I was in the hunting industry, we knew of a guy chasing a buck that would smoke the WR typical. And he had the sheds to prove it. And until the deer was dead there was 1 picture of sheds, no details, not 100 trail cam pics, no BS. A pic that was emailed to me that I was sworn to secrecy about. And until this very day I've never sent out the pic. The buck was killed a year later by the guy, in which he had grown enough non typical inches to not be in contention anymore for the WR. But bucks like this don't get the red carpet spotlight until they're in the back of a truck. The only buck that had a target on him like this was the Lovstuen buck and he was killed when he reached record potential. And the whole world didn't know about him, he was well known but not like this one. This buck has just as much if not more of that attention and consistent pics and where abouts to the select few spreading pics, he'd be dead by now if he wasn't HF.


----------



## tankdogg60

ironworker172 said:


> Trail am pics in the bean field that appear to be legit and conversations with the poster would disagree with your assessment. Maybe you and your buddies who hunted Southern Ohio could get a target buck.....but you couldn't get him unless he was on the property you were hunting.


Are you telling me that they aren't photo shopped ones, just like the feeder pics?? Haha this is 2015, I bet you can make trail pics of him on the moon if someone wanted to


----------



## tankdogg60

ironworker172 said:


> Trail am pics in the bean field that appear to be legit and conversations with the poster would disagree with your assessment. Maybe you and your buddies who hunted Southern Ohio could get a target buck.....but you couldn't get him unless he was on the property you were hunting.


But you're right, we don't trespass. If he was on a joining property the neighbor would kill him or run him back for me. :darkbeer:


----------



## snoodcrusher

tankdogg60 said:


> I've hunted the Ohio hills many times and know tons of guys that do. If they want a big buck, he 99% of the time gets got. Especially after 2 years of him being pursued. I understand it can't always happen. But too many photos of this buck not to be shot. And there are poachers everywhere. And the reason he's HF and no one's telling is because it belongs to them or their buddy. This is like 15 minutes of fame they've drug out way too long. Surely you can look at that super beautiful, extra white horned rack with all those points and not see the HF features, give me a break! And guess where there a plenty of HF operations?? Surprise surprise, OHIO! Where this beautiful buck lives in one of those very pens. There's no real proof either way, but the writing is all over the wall. But I can assure you when this is said and done (if ever) the truth will come out.


I too hunt Ohio and have for years. Many of my friends do too. I have to disagree that 99% of the time a Hunter can kill a particular buck! Not a mature buck. I know I'm not that good and many of my friends who have shot several Giants are not that good of a Hunter either. Mature bucks a lot tougher than juvenile bucks. I don't think anyone anywhere has a 99% success rate hunting legally. If so, they can make a fortune writing books and giving seminars.


----------



## tankdogg60

snoodcrusher said:


> I too hunt Ohio and have for years. Many of my friends do too. I have to disagree that 99% of the time a Hunter can kill a particular buck! Not a mature buck. I know I'm not that good and many of my friends who have shot several Giants are not that good of a Hunter either. Mature bucks a lot tougher than juvenile bucks. I don't think anyone anywhere has a 99% success rate hunting legally. If so, they can make a fortune writing books and giving seminars.


Obviously 99% wasn't a factual number, just saying as long as the buck is consistent on the property, he's pretty much dead. This buck has too many pics and these people know exactly where he is. You can't tell me that with this much info, he wouldn't be dead?! He's around and during daylight wayy too much.


----------



## snoodcrusher

tankdogg60 said:


> Obviously 99% wasn't a factual number, just saying as long as the buck is consistent on the property, he's pretty much dead. This buck has too many pics and these people know exactly where he is. You can't tell me that with this much info, he wouldn't be dead?! He's around and during daylight wayy too much.


Understood. I get what you're saying. I just wanted to know your secret for being successful 99% of the time on mature bucks! LOL,


----------



## ironworker172

bryanroberts said:


> My god some people carry on about og like he is Santa claus. He is real...He is... whatever..maybe he is..someone give me a pm if he goes down cause I'm going to unsubscribe from the fairy tale thread right now!


And some people are all about conspiracies.....I'm gonna miss you.


----------



## gcab

He'll die tmrw. Bh saw him climb out of the pen and lay down under his stand. Was there long enough to re measure to the 1/32nd of an inch Of course wasn't the first time. Was photographed every day for the last 9 months doing the exact same thing at the exact same times. So he ll go get it tmrw... Unless of course it comes up that he has to go back to the store instead


----------



## Jack The Ripper

snoodcrusher said:


> If so, they can make a fortune writing books and giving seminars.


Tell me how. I've had 100% success rate at my target buck for at least the past 7-10 years. Legal hunting. It can be done


----------



## longbeard02

Jack The Ripper said:


> Tell me how. I've had 100% success rate at my target buck for at least the past 7-10 years. Legal hunting. It can be done


Can you post a few Picts of the bucks that you knocked down ?


----------



## Jack The Ripper

longbeard02 said:


> Can you post a few Picts of the bucks that you knocked down ?


Not all in it but it's the best pic I have of the room at the moment. 









And this years


----------



## bryanroberts

Jack The Ripper said:


> Tell me how. I've had 100% success rate at my target buck for at least the past 7-10 years. Legal hunting. It can be done


I think jack is saying show me the money!!!! Lol


----------



## Jack The Ripper

bryanroberts said:


> I think jack is saying show me the money!!!! Lol


Although it would be nice to make money off my passion, I'm more so saying that a good success rate can be done. I'll probably jinx myself now and not get it next year or not even have one to pursue.


----------



## bryanroberts

Jack The Ripper said:


> Although it would be nice to make money off my passion, I'm more so saying that a good success rate can be done. I'll probably jinx myself now and not get it next year or not even have one to pursue.


7 to 10 years success on target bucks speaks for itself. I've killed my target buck 3 yrs in a row but they look like babies compared to some of the deer you guys get to go after up there. A mature deer is a trophy here and I'm proud to get one every once in awhile. Congrats on a great wall of trophies


----------



## Billie

Nice wall!


----------



## longbeard02

Jack The Ripper said:


> Not all in it but it's the best pic I have of the room at the moment.
> 
> View attachment 2123663
> 
> 
> And this years
> G
> View attachment 2123664
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2123665



Yup I believe you could write a book. Thanks for Picts. Very nice deer ( all of them )


----------



## bryanroberts

ironworker172 said:


> And some people are all about conspiracies.....I'm gonna miss you.


Never said I wasn't going to check back in on the thread just that I was going to unsubscribe so the emails would back off. So you won't have to miss me all that bad!! Lol .. Now all joking aside I would absolutely love for this deer to be a free ranging monster.i would love for some 12 yr old girl to kill it on her first ever hunt. I would just love to see anyone kill it. It just feels like such a high profile animal that supposedly has been seen at the bus stop, corner store, and the barber every other day would have been taken already. Now 85% of the eye witness posts could be full of it and they could all be straight up. I just don't know. I think all the stuff with ob just threw a dark cloud of doubt over this deer and nobody wants to be proved wrong more than me!!! Have a great night at!


----------



## tankdogg60

Jack The Ripper said:


> Not all in it but it's the best pic I have of the room at the moment.
> 
> View attachment 2123663
> 
> 
> And this years
> 
> View attachment 2123664
> 
> 
> View attachment 2123665


Everyone, I'm terribly sorry for being rude. Meet my new best friend! When do I need to head up and work on the property for next session ?! Lol JK, honestly though, truly nice trophy room, congrats! I bet as I've said 100 times on this thread, if this buck wasn't behind a fence and you had this much info on this buck, he'd be mounted right beside all these!


----------



## tankdogg60

Season*


----------



## IndianaPSE

I've wondered before what crack cocaine or heroin must be like.

This thread. 

I gotta stop coming back and checkin' this train wreck.


----------



## Carbon missile

Dean Bower said:


> For the people that don't believe this deer is free range, you're wrong! I have nothing in this dog fight but did drive right by the soy bean field where the Cuddeback trailcam pictures where taken. I was 100% convinced I was looking at the exact field the buck was standing in in broad daylight. Why hasn't the buck been taken?? The area appears to be a block of timber surrounded by roads and homes where I suspect the buck is hanging out in an area off limits to hunting. I have have an idea where he's staying but then again I'm not hunting him. I just so happened to be hunting several WMA's in the area and the route between two of those areas took me right beside the soybean field. I couldn't help myself and circled the roads around the site hoping to catch a picture of him.


Let me get this right. You are 100% convinced you recognized the bean field on a trail cam pic, as you drove by? And as you drove by you figured out where this buck hangs out? Dean we all know you exaggerate, add to stories and make stuff up for the sake of a good story but c'mon man this is a stretch even for you. Most ridiculous post in thi thread and that is saying a lot.


----------



## yellodog

i wouldn't think what dean said is that farfetched. wouldn't be that hard to recognise features in a certain feild.


----------



## Jebs

Jack The Ripper said:


> Not all in it but it's the best pic I have of the room at the moment.
> 
> View attachment 2123663
> 
> 
> And this years
> 
> View attachment 2123664
> 
> 
> View attachment 2123665



You have some wisdom to shed!!! Killing the one you're after that many years in a row shows you have it figured out. Congrats on your success


----------



## Carbon missile

yellodog said:


> i wouldn't think what dean said is that farfetched. wouldn't be that hard to recognise features in a certain feild.


No thanks, I'll pass.


----------



## PY Bucks

Jack The Ripper said:


> Not all in it but it's the best pic I have of the room at the moment.
> 
> View attachment 2123663
> 
> 
> Nice bucks. But I think your flash is to bright on your camera.


----------



## DaneHunter

Jack The Ripper said:


> Not all in it but it's the best pic I have of the room at the moment.
> 
> View attachment 2123663
> 
> 
> And this years
> 
> View attachment 2123664
> 
> 
> View attachment 2123665


1.) that deer isn't tagged, shame on you. 

2.) that is the cleanest bed of a hunters truck I have ever seen 

3.) holy cow man, great deer!


----------



## gcab

DaneHunter said:


> 1.) that deer isn't tagged, shame on you.
> 
> 2.) that is the cleanest bed of a hunters truck I have ever seen
> 
> 3.) holy cow man, great deer!




Not tagged, good catch. Figured there would be another expert with total success to come along and start to take over as the chief hunter of this deer. BH has it pinpointed into a very small area and pictures every day for the last 9 months, as well as feeders that it visits often and in daylight. That should give you a jump on the deer. Just make sure to keep not tagging kills and put some holes in your jeans. That will make it official


----------



## 3dn4jc

I guess OG is still alive and doing well?


----------



## I like Meat

This thread is like a bad hemorrhoid on a cold winters morning......


----------



## PAdorn

I like Meat said:


> This thread is like a bad hemorrhoid on a cold winters morning......


Yeah the problem is I can't help but check this thread out a couple times a week


----------



## I like Meat

just like an auto accident ...you just gotta look ...... ukey:


----------



## Jack The Ripper

DaneHunter said:


> 1.) that deer isn't tagged, shame on you.
> 
> 2.) that is the cleanest bed of a hunters truck I have ever seen
> 
> 3.) holy cow man, great deer!


Oh it's tagged. I'm holding it in my hand for the pic. The ugly paper tags just aren't as eye appealing. :wink:


----------



## ironworker172

Jack The Ripper said:


> Not all in it but it's the best pic I have of the room at the moment.
> 
> View attachment 2123663
> 
> 
> And this years
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2123664
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2123665



Jack - you do us Ohio guys proud! Impressive wall man......now quit showing everyone what we have here in Ohio so they will stay home! LOL ....I guess that will teach him to call you out!

Congrats to you brother!


----------



## Absolute Archer

I to am one that can't stop looking at this thread no matter know bad it is, but I can't stop wondering. If this deer is high fence than how come no one has shot him yet. I mean this deer must be worth some money and I'm sure someone out there is willing to pay it.

Even for a high fence deer this deer in pretty amazing. This deer isn't going to get much bigger IMO so why hasn't this operation kill him yet?


----------



## I like Meat

Its a pet...... they dont shoot pets in a high fence operation.. .... wait a sec. ....... carry on .....


----------



## gcab

Jack The Ripper said:


> Oh it's tagged. I'm holding it in my hand for the pic. The ugly paper tags just aren't as eye appealing. :wink:


Holding it in your hand isn't tagged. That would be no different than having a tag in your pack.. still not on the deer or tagged. There was just some "celebrity" fined for moving an animal and not having it tagged based on their video show I believe. So no, it isn't tagged.


----------



## Jack The Ripper

gcab said:


> Holding it in your hand isn't tagged. That would be no different than having a tag in your pack.. still not on the deer or tagged. There was just some "celebrity" fined for moving an animal and not having it tagged based on their video show I believe. So no, it isn't tagged.


Actually the temp tag is still on him and I'm holding the check in tag in my hand. Regardless of having two tags on him at the time, I don't recall the regs stating what has to hold the tag to the animal. You can clearly see me fisting something in the first pic and it's still touching the deer. Its for a picture that will bring back memories years from now. I'm sorry if it upset you that you cannot see either tag on the animal. I will gladly send you a photo of it if you'd like to see it.


----------



## tankdogg60

Jack The Ripper said:


> Actually the temp tag is still on him and I'm holding the check in tag in my hand. Regardless of having two tags on him at the time, I don't recall the regs stating what has to hold the tag to the animal. You can clearly see me fisting something in the first pic and it's still touching the deer. Its for a picture that will bring back memories years from now. I'm sorry if it upset you that you cannot see either tag on the animal. I will gladly send you a photo of it if you'd like to see it.


Haters always gonna hate! There's always a negative made out of any positive thing on this website! I don't take pics of bucks with big goofy tags hanging off of them either. It's fine, but to me makes an eye sore in the photo. Much better pic with no tag. Congrats to you on your success!


----------



## bryanroberts

tankdogg60 said:


> Haters always gonna hate! There's always a negative made out of any positive thing on this website! I don't take pics of bucks with big goofy tags hanging off of them either. It's fine, but to me makes an eye sore in the photo. Much better pic with no tag. Congrats to you on your success!


X2! Some people have to scrutinize every aspect of someone's success instead of spending time wondering why they aren't as successful


----------



## DaneHunter

Jack I was just joking about the tag, didn't mean to turn it into a big legal debate.


----------



## tankdogg60

DaneHunter said:


> Jack I was just joking about the tag, didn't mean to turn it into a big legal debate.


Those comments weren't directed toward you, you were obviously joking.


----------



## DaneHunter

tankdogg60 said:


> Those comments weren't directed toward you, you were obviously joking.


Oh I know. Just didn't mean to antagonize the "haters".


----------



## Jack The Ripper

DaneHunter said:


> Jack I was just joking about the tag, didn't mean to turn it into a big legal debate.


Your fine. I'm sure someone else would have came along and questioned it. I'll refrain from posting pictures in the future so there won't have to be another debate.


----------



## ember

Jack the Ripper equals new and possibly legit Ohiobooners you guys can worship......cool.


----------



## PY Bucks

ember said:


> Jack the Ripper equals new and possibly legit Ohiobooners you guys can worship......cool.


JR the new OB.?


----------



## I like Meat

Leg humpers unite ...... or are they quiver sniffers ?? :77:


----------



## ironworker172

bryanroberts said:


> X2! Some people have to scrutinize every aspect of someone's success instead of spending time wondering why they aren't as successful


Lol.....says the guy who scrutinizes every picture and says they must be photo shopped. Pot meet kettle!


----------



## Jack The Ripper

I'm not real sure how I'm being compared to ob. I don't know anything about this deer and never claimed to.


----------



## bryanroberts

Jack The Ripper said:


> I'm not real sure how I'm being compared to ob. I don't know anything about this deer and never claimed to.


It sucks really that some real losers have paved the way before you. Now anyone that has great success is immediately scrutinized and doubted. It's sad that it's come to this and it has nothing to do with you but there has been so many lies and false claims to fame that on at that's what happens. Usually it's the ones who brag a little but in your case someone called you out and you answered with an exclamation point.


----------



## dhom

Jack The Ripper said:


> Oh it's tagged. I'm holding it in my hand for the pic. The ugly paper tags just aren't as eye appealing. :wink:


There has to be a pic that actually shows the tag on that deer.


----------



## ember

Jack The Ripper said:


> I'm not real sure how I'm being compared to ob. I don't know anything about this deer and never claimed to.


Jack the Ripper I came off wrong, my apologies. I compared you to OB because of the weird kind of worship others have for very successful hunters. Almost like they are some kind of comic superhero. 

It must have taken incredible work to kill what looks like 12-14 huge bucks at least, in your bowhunting career in Ohio. You look about 30 years old which makes it a real accomplishment.


----------



## jrmsoccer32

dhom said:


> There has to be a pic that actually shows the tag on that deer.


I hide tahsin every kill picture I take. They look ugly and take away from the picture. You won't see tags in my pics even though they are there. The guy said there's a tag on it that means there's a tag on it. Leave it at that.


----------



## Muzzy Moment

Well from the info I have got I was hunting within 30 miles of this deer but tagged out Friday in late muzzleloader. By far biggest deer of my life. 189 1/4 gross


----------



## longbeard02

ironworker172 said:


> Jack - you do us Ohio guys proud! Impressive wall man......now quit showing everyone what we have here in Ohio so they will stay home! LOL ....I guess that will teach him to call you out!
> 
> Congrats to you brother!


Ironworker, I didn't call him out. I asked him if he could post a few picts of what he had killed. It's not like I called him a liar or said picts or it didn't happen.... And I know whats in Ohio, thats why I go there to hunt. It's no secret.


----------



## dhom

I cannot believe this thread is still going. This is the first time I have opened it in a long time. One thing I have taken from this thread is to question everything and believe nothing.


----------



## ironworker172

longbeard02 said:


> Ironworker, I didn't call him out. I asked him if he could post a few picts of what he had killed. It's not like I called him a liar or said picts or it didn't happen.... And I know whats in Ohio, thats why I go there to hunt. It's no secret.



If that is the case, I apologize. I thought you were calling him out on his success.


----------



## ironworker172

Muzzy Moment said:


> Well from the info I have got I was hunting within 30 miles of this deer but tagged out Friday in late muzzleloader. By far biggest deer of my life. 189 1/4 gross
> View attachment 2124645


30 miles from OG.....you think your buck could have escaped from the same pen? Lol....just kidding man....that is a heck of a buck! Congrats to you!


----------



## Fulldraw1972

225 pages I had to get at least one post on the infamous OG thread. Lol

It is weird with so many pics of a buck. Daylight pics at that and no one has shot him or had a shot.


----------



## longbeard02

ironworker172 said:


> If that is the case, I apologize. I thought you were calling him out on his success.


No problem, we are good my man..


----------



## BuckTeeth

Spook Spahn is in the process of acquiring the rights to hunt the land where OG was last photographed.......


----------



## bryanroberts

BuckTeeth said:


> Spook Spahn is in the process of acquiring the rights to hunt the land where OG was last photographed.......


Well I hope he can get his licenses correct this time..lol


----------



## DB444

BuckTeeth said:


> Spook Spahn is in the process of acquiring the rights to hunt the land where OG was last photographed.......


I know you're just joking around but there was some brand new posters put up by someone I presume just leased it from a land holding company. For the knucklehead that questioned me, I don't post something without doing some research (ask OB). I looked at the topo and aerial photos of the area and drove completely around it several times. I did not see any hunting activity at all. There were several areas within 1/2 mile that looked very thick and almost all of it was visibly posted. In the center of the area there's a large cell tower up on a hill. If I was a betting man he is hanging out in that thicket or up by the cell tower. The daylight trail cam pics posted on the website matched my visual inspection of the gps coordinates and was the only soybean field in the area. The Cudde back site stated the picture came from a soybean field. Low and behold there's a soybean field straight across the road from his house and in fact you can see his house in the picture.


----------



## gcab

bryanroberts said:


> Well I hope he can get his licenses correct this time..lol


Maybe he'll just hide licenses in his hand since they will look bad for pictures


----------



## DB444

The post from the Cuddeback site

Photo by: Brigham Kellough, Chillicothe, OH

Brigham Kellough

Chillicothe, OH

Around late August I began to see this giant I have named Goliath, showing up in the large soybean field that I monitor during the summer. I had only gotten nighttime photos of this deer until we had the first blood/hunter's moon on Wednesday, October the 8th. Much to my surprise, the next day when I checked the camera, he had shown up before legal shooting light was over! After this missed opportunity, I will be sure to not be sitting at home the next time we have a hunter's moon.


----------



## I like Meat

and ???


----------



## longbeard02

gcab said:


> Maybe he'll just hide licenses in his hand since they will look bad for pictures


Really !! I don't think he is trying to hide anything here. I would think with the content of this thread anyway nobody would post something that could put the deer or hunt in question. Look at his Picts of deer you can see metal band on deer and a tag on another. Have you guys never ever taken a pict without your tag on a deer. If so, kudos to ya. I get everything right on deer --tags, etc but I take pict without it also. Then I attach tag back... If a GW writes me a ticket for that and I have everything in order I would ask Straight up if that was more important than catching poachers and other illegal hunters because we all know there are plenty of those.
If he says yes, well I pay the ticket and go about my business. I personally know several of them and I don't think they would write a ticket to someone for this if they had everything in order before Picts are taken. I am sorry I asked him to post Picts !!


----------



## bryanroberts

My comment on spook Spann was because he actually lost a big deer he killed for not having the right license and then some more trouble with hunting illegally. It had nothing to do with anything else


----------



## DB444

I like Meat said:


> and ???


The guy on the Cuddeback site isn't on AT. He lives straight across from a soybean field that matches the GPS coordinates of the posted trail cam pictures. There's a picture in daylight that clearly matches up with the gps coordinates and the soybean field and is straight across the road from the posters place of residence /address. It doesn't take a genius to figure out that deer was standing in that field in October and there's no deer ranch or high fence nearby. The high fence theory is busted and in fact we have the deers place of residence last October. I could post where he was standing"with one click of the mouse":darkbeer::wink:


----------



## Jack The Ripper

longbeard02 said:


> Really !! I don't think he is trying to hide anything here. I would think with the content of this thread anyway nobody would post something that could put the deer or hunt in question. Look at his Picts of deer you can see metal band on deer and a tag on another. Have you guys never ever taken a pict without your tag on a deer. If so, kudos to ya. I get everything right on deer --tags, etc but I take pict without it also. Then I attach tag back... If a GW writes me a ticket for that and I have everything in order I would ask Straight up if that was more important than catching poachers and other illegal hunters because we all know there are plenty of those.
> If he says yes, well I pay the ticket and go about my business. I personally know several of them and I don't think they would write a ticket to someone for this if they had everything in order before Picts are taken. I am sorry I asked him to post Picts !!


Don't worry about it man. It's not getting to me. I know everything was in order and if someone stopped me at the time and questioned the one in my hand then I'd just give them the temp tag that was still on the deer. Just because some internet tough guy can't see it doesn't mean anyone should lose sleep over it. Every post of his on here has been negative so there's really no need to even listen to what he has to say


----------



## longbeard02

bryanroberts said:


> My comment on spook Spann was because he actually lost a big deer he killed for not having the right license and then some more trouble with hunting illegally. It had nothing to do with anything else


Not a problem, my comment was meant for another poster about license


----------



## Carbon missile

Gotta love all of the effort put into these elaborate tall tales!


----------



## tankdogg60

Which page are the soybean photos on? Also just curious, maybe I'm just not in the know, but how do you get GPS coordinates from a Cuddeback photo? Are they printed on it or something?


----------



## Jack The Ripper

Dean Bower said:


> The guy on the Cuddeback site isn't on AT. He lives straight across from a soybean field that matches the GPS coordinates of the posted trail cam pictures. There's a picture in daylight that clearly matches up with the gps coordinates and the soybean field and is straight across the road from the posters place of residence /address. It doesn't take a genius to figure out that deer was standing in that field in October and there's no deer ranch or high fence nearby. The high fence theory is busted and in fact we have the deers place of residence last October. I could post where he was standing"with one click of the mouse":darkbeer::wink:


I believe you. It's not hard to find where the picture was taken. When it was posted I looked the guy up out of curiosity and obtained his address. Plug that into google earth and you can see the houses and the field in the picture. I wish he wouldn't have posted it though or at least changed his name. Someone could easily start banging on doors or trespassing knowing where that deer is at. I'm a firm believer that if you didn't find it, own the property or have been hunting a spot for many years that you shouldn't have the chance. I would really like to see the landowner get the deer. It would be a good feeling to say this is my deer and it was roaming my land.


----------



## hdrking2003

tankdogg60 said:


> Which page are the soybean photos on? Also just curious, maybe I'm just not in the know, but how do you get GPS coordinates from a Cuddeback photo? Are they printed on it or something?


Its' not really the trail cam or the pics that gave us the exact location, it is all of the fine PI work done here by AT's finest. Lol. They were able to narrow everything down using Google Earth, and I think, they found the exact field where the pics were taken. This is also why I believe Dean was right where he said he was. You can't hide anything anymore! Once you find the Cuddy pics in this thread, look at the few pages that follow, it will spell itself out for you. Enjoy!


----------



## DB444

I think the reason this deer has survived is he hasn't encountered the wrong guy. I feel the deer has just been plain lucky. If I was guessing he probably is hanging in a non hunters wood lot or back yard. The aerial I looked at showed plenty of fence lines which generally means separate owners. Those sheds they found last year probably came right out of that field or up on that cell phone tower hill Southeast slope. There's a couple ponds back in there too would also be a good spot to look for sheds.


----------



## tankdogg60

So due to the fact that there's a field and some houses in the photo and in the aerial, that's the exact spot? There's 10 soybean fields around here that have houses around them and that would "mimic" this spot as well. This may be it and this is the missing piece of the puzzle. But who's to say this is the same field, based on no other facts than the guy happens to live near a field that resembles this photo? If I posted a aerial pic of my house, I bet you could find a spot that you "think" the camera is in also. Not trying to stir the pot or anything. This may or may not be the correct location. But in no way does a field near a guy who says it was taken near his house mean that's where he lives. These could be photo shop or real, who knows? But these sheds are ultra white and in immaculate condition. Seems high fence especially with all the bs with the twists and turns of this thread. But just cause a guy says he has this pic and he happens to live near a field with a house in the background holds not much value. Am I missing something? !


----------



## tankdogg60

so there's a 200 inch typical running around during daylight hours and nobody seeing this deer? Come on let's be for real. Are you telling me that somebody can't take a trail cam picture of the field near their house and photoshop a deer into it. It's already been done on this thread


----------



## tankdogg60

To me in the trail pic, it looks like a solid tree line all the way across with not much variation. But in the aerial pic there's several more houses than appear in the trail pic and the trees vary dramatically in the aerial. I may or not be able to see something that's there, but in no way can I be sure without a doubt that this is the EXACT same place


----------



## hdrking2003

tankdogg60 said:


> To me in the trail pic, it looks like a solid tree line all the way across with not much variation. But in the aerial pic there's several more houses than appear in the trail pic and the trees vary dramatically in the aerial. I may or not be able to see something that's there, but in no way can I be sure without a doubt that this is the EXACT same place


Dude, give it up. It is the EXACT field, maybe not the EXACT camera location(I think it is up the field a bit further to the left) but the field is spot on. Like I said before, go back through the thread where the detectives figured it out. Believe me, it is spelled out plain as day and will leave no doubt.


----------



## tankdogg60

100 people have said this is on their property. I'll look again but I saw nothing convincing this deer isn't high fence either. Not much proof either way. I haven't seen one thing that would lead it exactly either way. Just a bunch of question marks. But out of ALL the guys who are after this buck, none can get a shot. Looks like a penned deer to me. If I'm wrong I'll apologize, but nothing points exactly either way to me. If anything its more BS and twists than anything. I'd love to think he's free range too, but I don't think so. I'll take a pic of a soybean field here tomorrow and let me know if it looks like this pic too


----------



## Shindig

Pages 157-158 are the ones he is referring to I would guess.


----------



## tankdogg60

All I can tell is that there are some pics that may or may not be photo shopped and they may or may not be in the spot located by aerial. It kinda does look like the spot but kinda doesn't also. 100 people have posted pics of this deer on here and facebook and everywhere else and everyone laughed cause so many people "had to deer on their property". Now some random guy posts a pic on Cuddebacks site and he's "telling the truth" and it's gotta all be legit. Nothing I have read makes me believe without a doubt either way that he is or isn't behind a fence or free range or whatever. What I do know is that everybody and there momma has pics and the "location of this buck". But every story has holes this whole thread. Who was the guy to find the sheds? I'll read back and see, but where does he stand in this deal? Also isn't it strange how with all the points, these sheds were found in mint condition?


----------



## Carbon missile

^^This^^


----------



## Carbon missile

Fairytales and storytellers! Lol


----------



## Carbon missile

But hey, nothing like free entertainment.


----------



## tankdogg60

Carbon missile said:


> But hey, nothing like free entertainment.


Haha, this is true!


----------



## bryanroberts

With so many eyes on this deer and all the houses around the area, imo, this deer would be down or there would be alot more stories of the monster buck I saw while mowing or bullets flying at the deer seen while eating dinner. I had a lady pull over on the side of highway 27 and take 4 shots at a buck running through my field at 4 in the afternoon. A buck this big would be seen eventually by people in cars or residential houses and would be a bigger story. Maybe I'm way off base here. That and the color of his rack, how even the rack is, and the sheds being immaculate condition just adds up in the wrong direction for me. This is just an opinion and now I will creep back in the shadows of this thread and keep my mouth shut!!! Lol


----------



## thwackaddict

Wasn't the field found through the geo tags (gps) from the photos?

There have been several guys busted in Iowa that were from NJ and WI. They were getting geotags from shed photos they found on the Internet and then they traveled to Iowa stayed in a hotel And then trespassed and found a lot of sheds based on geo tags.


----------



## tankdogg60

bryanroberts said:


> With so many eyes on this deer and all the houses around the area, imo, this deer would be down or there would be alot more stories of the monster buck I saw while mowing or bullets flying at the deer seen while eating dinner. I had a lady pull over on the side of highway 27 and take 4 shots at a buck running through my field at 4 in the afternoon. A buck this big would be seen eventually by people in cars or residential houses and would be a bigger story. Maybe I'm way off base here. That and the color of his rack, how even the rack is, and the sheds being immaculate condition just adds up in the wrong direction for me. This is just an opinion and now I will creep back in the shadows of this thread and keep my mouth shut!!! Lol


^^THIS, my thoughts exactly!


----------



## tankdogg60

thwackaddict said:


> Wasn't the field found through the geo tags (gps) from the photos?
> 
> There have been several guys busted in Iowa that were from NJ and WI. They were getting geotags from shed photos they found on the Internet and then they traveled to Iowa stayed in a hotel And then trespassed and found a lot of sheds based on geo tags.


They said they got the gps coordinates from the guys name and address. So if I were going to make a photoshop pic of a giant buck, would I use a trail cam photo off the internet or would I use one of my own and incorporate the deer into it?? What would be more believable? And how can you say with absolute certainty that this is in fact the EXACT spot that the pic was taken. It's similar, but how can one be certain? All I see is a house in the background and a bunch of question marks in the photo that may or may not be the same residence. You really believe that this deer isn't more well know when it's stepping out in daylight around a half dozen houses? I had trail cam pics of a 195" typical buck suddenly when I was in Illinois one time. The very day after I got the pics, another hunter strolls into camp with video footage of the buck chasing a doe down near the bluff rd. Not saying this always happens, but a buck that is unmistakable showing in daylight isn't hard to spot.


----------



## tankdogg60

I have an idea, why doesn't someone on here that can photoshop really well make an OG pic. Just to see how easy it is to make one. I'm no expert, but I'm sure there's someone on here that can make 100 of these. Not that it would make this story false, but just to show that people can manipulate anything they want.


----------



## tankdogg60

thwackaddict said:


> Wasn't the field found through the geo tags (gps) from the photos?
> 
> There have been several guys busted in Iowa that were from NJ and WI. They were getting geotags from shed photos they found on the Internet and then they traveled to Iowa stayed in a hotel And then trespassed and found a lot of sheds based on geo tags.


sorry, was not meaning to sound like I was talking to you. I was just answering your question and then talking to the thread in general.


----------



## tankdogg60

I'm sorry, I'm just intrigued by this thread here and there. I was looking at one of the pics in question. Now I understand the pic is grainy. But if you zoom in, the front leg is not there and the back legs are sketchy whether they're there all the way or not. Looks like a definite case of photoshop imo. The deers whole body is clear and then the legs are jacked up. Atleast on the back you can see the hooves. It looks mostly normal unless you zoom in. But the front leg that's cleary there and doesn't disappear like the rest. There are several spots on the legs and near the bottom of the body that look sketch. It's not like he's standing in high grass, that spot is fairly clear.


----------



## bryanroberts

What page is th daylight pic on?


----------



## tankdogg60

Not sure


----------



## tankdogg60

Also at the bottom of the tail, that back hock is awful skinny. All the way down to mid leg it's tiny


----------



## bryanroberts

tankdogg60 said:


> Also at the bottom of the tail, that back hock is awful skinny. All the way down to mid leg it's tiny


That left front leg is almost see through or camo'd to the enviroment. It's pretty rare, although it does happen, to see a rack that even and white in the wild. Great deer though. I'm just glad I'm 500 miles away so I don't have to wonder if it's walking around or not! Lol


----------



## hatchettjack

Btt


----------



## KYDEER16

tankdogg60 said:


> View attachment 2125895
> I'm sorry, I'm just intrigued by this thread here and there. I was looking at one of the pics in question. Now I understand the pic is grainy. But if you zoom in, the front leg is not there and the back legs are sketchy whether they're there all the way or not. Looks like a definite case of photoshop imo. The deers whole body is clear and then the legs are jacked up. Atleast on the back you can see the hooves. It looks mostly normal unless you zoom in. But the front leg that's cleary there and doesn't disappear like the rest. There are several spots on the legs and near the bottom of the body that look sketch. It's not like he's standing in high grass, that spot is fairly clear.


I can clearly see both front legs without zooming in. This is a black and white trail camera picture, the quality of the picture is not going to be crystal clear like you are insinuating.


----------



## tankdogg60

There is most definitely nothing but ground where that leg is supposed to be. That is PHOTOSHOP! I understand that it may not be super clear in all pics. But there is NOT a leg there. There is a spot that looks like the bottom of the hoof, but look around, it looks like all the rest of the ground. Show me the outline of a leg? There's no way that it dissappeared. Show me another pic that isn't photo shopped where the legs dissappear and it's plenty bright. I have a million pics at this time of day and legs don't dissappear. Zoom in you'll see. Without zooming it looks fine, but zoom and look close.


----------



## hdrking2003

I have no issues seeing 4 full legs in that pic. Not sure what you are looking at, but its very clear. He has what looks to be a regular tail too, just one that is tucked under.


----------



## BP1992

tankdogg60 said:


> There is most definitely nothing but ground where that leg is supposed to be. That is PHOTOSHOP! I understand that it may not be super clear in all pics. But there is NOT a leg there. There is a spot that looks like the bottom of the hoof, but look around, it looks like all the rest of the ground. Show me the outline of a leg? There's no way that it dissappeared. Show me another pic that isn't photo shopped where the legs dissappear and it's plenty bright. I have a million pics at this time of day and legs don't dissappear. Zoom in you'll see. Without zooming it looks fine, but zoom and look close.


He had several pics of him in that same spot.


----------



## tankdogg60

[QUO TE=hdrking2003;1072016348]I have no issues seeing 4 full legs in that pic. Not sure what you are looking at, but its very clear. He has what looks to be a regular tail too, just one that is tucked under.[/QUOTE]
I was referring to the rear hock. The part was near where the end of the tail was in the pic. there are four legs it appears without zooming in. But when you zoom in there is nothing but ground there. There is an illusion where a leg should be, but it is most definitely not there


----------



## tankdogg60

You see a leg there? I see where it should be, or where one may think it is. But that's nothing but ground and a mistake on the photo shoppers part. Just like the pic of the deer with the feeder going through his rack earlier in this thread


----------



## tankdogg60

Please save that and zoom in and tell me you still see a leg


----------



## hdrking2003

I see a leg.


----------



## tankdogg60

BP1992 said:


> He had several pics of him in that same spot.


So did the guy who posted pics with the feeder in the pic. Until someone saw where the glitch was and the feeder leg was going through the rack. If he can photoshop 1, he can do however many he likes


----------



## tankdogg60

hdrking2003 said:


> I see a leg.


You see where a leg should be. Without zooming in, you can see the top of the leg from the body and a spot on the ground that seems it's the hoof, but it's the ground. Even the "hoof" looks the same as the spots on the ground around it. There is clearly no leg. I can cleary see where the leg seems to be until looking closer


----------



## smokin x's

tankdogg60 said:


> Please save that and zoom in and tell me you still see a leg


I do.


----------



## tankdogg60

The photo is pixelated until you get under his body and it's blurred. PHOTOSHOP


----------



## Splittailin

I see a leg...


----------



## bryanroberts

tankdogg60 said:


> There is most definitely nothing but ground where that leg is supposed to be. That is PHOTOSHOP! I understand that it may not be super clear in all pics. But there is NOT a leg there. There is a spot that looks like the bottom of the hoof, but look around, it looks like all the rest of the ground. Show me the outline of a leg? There's no way that it dissappeared. Show me another pic that isn't photo shopped where the legs dissappear and it's plenty bright. I have a million pics at this time of day and legs don't dissappear. Zoom in you'll see. Without zooming it looks fine, but zoom and look close.


If you zoom in there is nothing but the ground texture where the leg is. Look on both sides of the leg and then where the leg is and it's gone.


----------



## Fulldraw1972

tankdogg60 said:


> View attachment 2125895
> I'm sorry, I'm just intrigued by this thread here and there. I was looking at one of the pics in question. Now I understand the pic is grainy. But if you zoom in, the front leg is not there and the back legs are sketchy whether they're there all the way or not. Looks like a definite case of photoshop imo. The deers whole body is clear and then the legs are jacked up. Atleast on the back you can see the hooves. It looks mostly normal unless you zoom in. But the front leg that's cleary there and doesn't disappear like the rest. There are several spots on the legs and near the bottom of the body that look sketch. It's not like he's standing in high grass, that spot is fairly clear.


I am catching what your putting down. It does look like the leg is cut off. No leg there. I won't say its photo shopped and won't say it isn't. Cams can do some weird stuff on IR.


----------



## KYDEER16

tankdogg60 said:


> You see where a leg should be. Without zooming in, you can see the top of the leg from the body and a spot on the ground that seems it's the hoof, but it's the ground. Even the "hoof" looks the same as the spots on the ground around it. There is clearly no leg. I can cleary see where the leg seems to be until looking closer


I could make the picture 3 times smaller and see a leg. Everyone here sees a leg, besides you.


----------



## BP1992

tankdogg60 said:


> View attachment 2126260
> 
> 
> You see a leg there? I see where it should be, or where one may think it is. But that's nothing but ground and a mistake on the photo shoppers part. Just like the pic of the deer with the feeder going through his rack earlier in this thread


I see a leg. Very common for an IR camera to make a body part "invisible" or "see through".


----------



## bryanroberts

Fulldraw1972 said:


> I am catching what your putting down. It does look like the leg is cut off. No leg there. I won't say its photo shopped and won't say it isn't. Cams can do some weird stuff on IR.


I'm not saying the photo isn't real or is real. I was just stating it looks "camo'd" with the ground when your zoomed in.


----------



## Fulldraw1972

bryanroberts said:


> I'm not saying the photo isn't real or is real. I was just stating it looks "camo'd" with the ground when your zoomed in.


I agree with you. I guess that is what I was saying as well in a round about way.


----------



## tankdogg60

KYDEER16 said:


> I could make the picture 3 times smaller and see a leg. Everyone here sees a leg, besides you.


Right! But make it BIGGER and see. It appears there's a leg until you Zoom IN NOT OUT!


----------



## bryanroberts

View attachment 2126395


----------



## hdrking2003

I still see a leg.


----------



## tankdogg60

guys i just wanna give my public apology! My son just got off the phone with santa claus and he assured him that this deer is definitely real!! And if all goes well, he'll be leading santas sleigh next year!! I hope ohiobooners doesn't get him before!


----------



## tankdogg60

bryanroberts said:


> View attachment 2126395



I don't see a leg lol


----------



## bryanroberts

hdrking2003 said:


> I still see a leg.


I see a leg too. I posted the pic zoomed in for everyone too see. It is completely different than the other 3 legs. Kinda pixilated I think someone said. The other three are solid. I don't know if it's real or not. Doesn't really matter to me. I know it's a big a## deer though!


----------



## tankdogg60

hdrking2003 said:


> I still see a leg.


Yes you do! And it's his front right leg


----------



## tankdogg60

bryanroberts said:


> I see a leg too. I posted the pic zoomed in for everyone too see. It is completely different than the other 3 legs. Kinda pixilated I think someone said. The other three are solid. I don't know if it's real or not. Doesn't really matter to me. I know it's a big a## deer though!


Look at the pic without concentrating on the leg, nothing but ground there. I see where a leg should be, but def not an outline, I see all the others just fine.


----------



## hdrking2003

tankdogg60 said:


> Yes you do! And it's his front right leg


Weak dude, just plain weak.


----------



## tankdogg60

This is what?? 24 miles away from where it originally started. You reckon a deer can make it 24 miles, and then 13 miles here, and 11 miles here and not encourage terms a bullet or broadhead for 2 years?


----------



## hdrking2003

tankdogg60 said:


> This is what?? 24 miles away from where it originally started. You reckon a deer can make it 24 miles, and then 13 miles here, and 11 miles here and not encourage terms a bullet or broadhead for 2 years?


Maybe in OB's version, lol.


----------



## tankdogg60

hdrking2003 said:


> Weak dude, just plain weak.


Show me the outline of the leg? I see where it seems to be, but it not there. How come the whole pic is pixelated but between the deers legs is blurry?


----------



## tankdogg60

hdrking2003 said:


> Maybe in OB's version, lol.


How far is this from Chasens pics?


----------



## hdrking2003

tankdogg60 said:


> How far is this from Chasens pics?


Not sure, I've never stepped it off. Don't think CW ever said for sure either. He would be the one I would ask if I wanted to know for sure though.


----------



## tankdogg60

View attachment 2126409


Here's a pic without the rest of the body to "imagine" where the leg is. Do you see a leg now or ground? There absolutely ZERO body of deer in this pic to show the illusion of a leg. Where's the leg?


----------



## Fulldraw1972

The left front leg does have the appearance that its cut off right below the body. Like it's not there. If you zoom in more it looks like the ground/plants are there but no leg. 

But like I said cameras on IR can do weird things. The leg can be moving and....


----------



## tankdogg60

With all the BS and photo shopped crap with this deer. What makes this guy so believable? Cause someone said he was a nice guy? All the quiver sniffers thought OB was a nice guy too and humble lol. You would think there was more doubt than anything cause there's been no reputable evidence that this deer is free range. The lies all eventually come out in each situation. And then someone else says the deers on their property and then since he's new, he's being "honest" and it's all "true"


----------



## Pittstate23

lol, this thread is comical.


----------



## clifflowe

Well I know nothing about electronics or photoshop, but it looks to me like the deer's eye is shining from the flash. Can photoshop do this. 
Cliff


----------



## hdrking2003

tankdogg60 said:


> With all the BS and photo shopped crap with this deer. What makes this guy so believable? Cause someone said he was a nice guy? All the quiver sniffers thought OB was a nice guy too and humble lol. You would think there was more doubt than anything cause there's been no reputable evidence that this deer is free range. The lies all eventually come out in each situation. And then someone else says the deers on their property and then since he's new, he's being "honest" and it's all "true"


Why are you getting so worked up?? Just let things play out. You are right, the truth always comes out in the end. I am sure we will all find out the whole story one day. Its just not worth stressin bro.


----------



## tankdogg60

clifflowe said:


> Well I know nothing about electronics or photoshop, but it looks to me like the deer's eye is shining from the flash. Can photoshop do this.
> Cliff


Photoshop can do anything


----------



## tankdogg60

hdrking2003 said:


> Why are you getting so worked up?? Just let things play out. You are right, the truth always comes out in the end. I am sure we will all find out the whole story one day. Its just not worth stressin bro.


Just amazes me seeing how many people that seem to be reputable hunters believe with all there is to know that this deer is not HF. This deer travels alot and for 2 years, he'd be long gone around any hunter worth their salt. Unless he is in fact in a pen. And all the BS, and the white horns, and sheds in perfect shape point to penned deer


----------



## thwackaddict

tankdogg60 said:


> Photoshop can do anything


Can it increase my bank account? Now that would be handy.


----------



## Absolute Archer

tankdogg60 said:


> Just amazes me seeing how many people that seem to be reputable hunters believe with all there is to know that this deer is not HF. This deer travels alot and for 2 years, he'd be long gone around any hunter worth their salt. Unless he is in fact in a pen. And all the BS, and the white horns, and sheds in perfect shape point to penned deer


If he was in a pen he would be dead. This deer would bring allot of money and is what HF operations do, they raise deer to be shot not looked at.


----------



## KYDEER16

You are honestly blind if you can't see the outline of that deers leg. I have showed 4 people in my house (that could care less) if they can point out the legs and they all see it. You are mistaken me with someone who really cares if the deer is fair chase or not, but there is indeed 4 legs on that deer in that photo, that's the one thing I know.


----------



## PY Bucks

tankdogg60 said:


> Photoshop can do anything


Then why is there " no leg "?

OMG. Its just a ****ty ir pic.


----------



## KYDEER16

tankdogg60 said:


> Just amazes me seeing how many people that seem to be reputable hunters believe with all there is to know that this deer is not HF. This deer travels alot and for 2 years, he'd be long gone around any hunter worth their salt. Unless he is in fact in a pen. And all the BS, and the white horns, and sheds in perfect shape point to penned deer



It just amazes me that you are calling BS on something after looking at a black and white, terrible resolution, low quality,TRAIL CAMERA photo and believe that after you zoom in 1000% on your computer that there is something missing from the photo and not just simply blended in, since ya know, the photo is BLACK AND WHITE. And then there is the fact that almost every single poster that has looked at the photo agrees that they see a fourth leg, even after doing the zoom like you insist.


----------



## bryanroberts

It's a crappy IR pic that did his whole body head and legs great but decided to blur out one leg??


----------



## bryanroberts

I'm glad my cameras aren't that cheap. Isn't there a bunch of pics of him in that field?


----------



## KYDEER16

Oh my deer sweet god. The leg is blended in with the ground, if you just sit back and LOOK you can clearly see the outline of the leg. The "sketch" under the deer's belly that you think makes it 100% photoshop is the deers white hair on the bottom of its stomach. If you zoom in all you do is show more pixels and more grain, so how do that really help. Sit at your computer, put on your glasses and just look at the photo and you can clearly see the leg.


----------



## bryanroberts

KYDEER16 said:


> Oh my deer sweet god. The leg is blended in with the ground, if you just sit back and LOOK you can clearly see the outline of the leg. The "sketch" under the deer's belly that you think makes it 100% photoshop is the deers white hair on the bottom of its stomach. If you zoom in all you do is show more pixels and more grain, so how do that really help. Sit at your computer, put on your glasses and just look at the photo and you can clearly see the leg.


I'm at work on a tiny little phone. I can clearly see a leg. When it's zoomed in it just blends in and I think that blend is why he's saying it was shopped. But even on my tiny screen and regular pic there are 4 legd


----------



## KYDEER16




----------



## Fortyneck

:moviecorn:


----------



## BP1992

tankdogg60 said:


> Photoshop can do anything


If photoshop can do anything then the guy would have put a leg on it. Not that he needed to because the leg is clearly visible.


----------



## kscumminsdriver

apparently guys are neglecting the fact that the original posting on Cuddeback's site included 2 other pictures snapped in September that clearly show the deer with 4 legs and from 2 different angles....

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2135056&page=182&p=1071431380#post1071431380


----------



## bryanroberts

I feel like I need an a!! whipping everytime I click on this thread.:happy: it's like a real bad accident that you know you shouldn't look at but you just have to take a peek!


----------



## BP1992

kscumminsdriver said:


> apparently guys are neglecting the fact that the original posting on Cuddeback's site included 2 other pictures snapped in September that clearly show the deer with 4 legs and from 2 different angles....
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2135056&page=182&p=1071431380#post1071431380


But according to him the feeder pics of him were fake and that spot had several angles so the Cuddeback pics are fake too. Unreal


----------



## itallushrt

Been chasing waterfowl for weeks now and haven been around...this thing die yet?


----------



## tankdogg60

BP1992 said:


> But according to him the feeder pics of him were fake and that spot had several angles so the Cuddeback pics are fake too. Unreal


If you go back and look you'll clearly see that the feeder pics are indeed fake. Anyone can make multiple pics with the same spot. Photoshop can be done more than once. Do you not remember someone spotting the fake? You can clearly see that the feeder goes through the rack...bad photoshop.


----------



## tankdogg60

Absolute Archer said:


> If he was in a pen he would be dead. This deer would bring allot of money and is what HF operations do, they raise deer to be shot not looked at.


He's not dead cause he's a breeder buck, he's not for sale.


----------



## tankdogg60

I'm trying to find the feeder daytime pics. Which page are they on? They were clearly found to be fake. Tell me which page and I'll show you


----------



## saskguy

Big sheds can be in immaculate shape even on a free range deer. I know this because there are a bunch of them in my basement.


----------



## KYDEER16

tankdogg60 said:


> If you go back and look you'll clearly see that the feeder pics are indeed fake. Anyone can make multiple pics with the same spot. Photoshop can be done more than once. Do you not remember someone spotting the fake? You can clearly see that the feeder goes through the rack...bad photoshop.


So I guess you are just ignoring the post with the leg outlined?


----------



## KYDEER16

Do I know if the deer is high fence or free range?..No. Could the deer be high fence?..Yes. But the simple fact that the deer is not dead yet, does not mean its a high fence deer. Also, try to take a terrible resolution photo and claiming it's photoshop, so that means the deer is high fence, is a pretty weak argument, imo. Are there photoshop photos of this deer? Yes, more than likely. But there are also thousands of people on the internet claiming the deer is in there back yard trying to gain publicity. I don't really care if it's free range or not, but the person who owns the sheds paid high dollar for them and he is someone who would never buy high fence sheds. A magazine published a story of the deer about potentially being the next world record typical and them some random dude who has no idea this site exist has photos of the deer and sends them to cuddeback, you think cuddeback would atleast look at the photos to tell if they where real or not before publishing it on there website?


----------



## tankdogg60

KYDEER16 said:


> So I guess you are just ignoring the post with the leg outlined?


No I can clearly see what y'all are talking about. But there's no leg there, sorry. Everyone I've shown it to says no leg either. Maybe we're just stupid I guess.


----------



## KYDEER16

tankdogg60 said:


> No I can clearly see what y'all are talking about. But there's no leg there, sorry


So you can see a leg, but there is no leg there?


----------



## tankdogg60

KYDEER16 said:


> Do I know if the deer is high fence or free range?..No. Could the deer be high fence?..Yes. But the simple fact that the deer is not dead yet, does not mean its a high fence deer. Also, try to take a terrible resolution photo and claiming it's photoshop, so that means the deer is high fence, is a pretty weak argument, imo. Are there photoshop photos of this deer? Yes, more than likely. But there are also thousands of people on the internet claiming the deer is in there back yard trying to gain publicity. I don't really care if it's free range or not, but the person who owns the sheds paid high dollar for them and he is someone who would never buy high fence sheds. A magazine published a story of the deer about potentially being the next world record typical and them some random dude who has no idea this site exist has photos of the deer and sends them to cuddeback, you think cuddeback would atleast look at the photos to tell if they where real or not before publishing it on there website?


You really think someone who had sheds of the next world record would sell them? Maybe, I sure wouldn't. I can assure you its HF. You'll see sooner or later


----------



## tankdogg60

KYDEER16 said:


> So you can see a leg, but there is no leg there?


I can see where without a closer look where the top of the leg is and the spot on the ground makes it seem the legs is just there. It's kind of like reading the paragraph with the first and last letters in place but the middle letters scrambled. The mind sees it, but when looking closely, it's not there


----------



## KYDEER16

LOL, dude, you have no freakin clue if the deer is HF or not...give it up. You have been proven wrong on your one claim and wont admit it. You say you can see what we are talking about in the photo, meaning you see an object, but it's not a leg? Then what is it? You claimed it was the ground and nothing was there a few post ago, but now admit that you see it, but it's still not a leg?


----------



## KYDEER16

tankdogg60 said:


> I can see where without a closer look where the top of the leg is and the spot on the ground makes it seem the legs is just there. It's kind of like reading the paragraph with the first and last letters in place but the middle letters scrambled. The mind sees it, but when looking closely, it's not there


No, when you look closely and zoom in you get a more grainy, crappy version of the picture therefore making it harder to see.


----------



## tankdogg60

View attachment 2126733
No I don't see anything there. The whole circle looks the same. No outline of a leg. I guess everything but the leg showed up lol. Where's the feeder pics? Tell me which page and I'll show you its fake


----------



## tankdogg60

KYDEER16 said:


> LOL, dude, you have no freakin clue if the deer is HF or not...give it up. You have been proven wrong on your one claim and wont admit it. You say you can see what we are talking about in the photo, meaning you see an object, but it's not a leg? Then what is it? You claimed it was the ground and nothing was there a few post ago, but now admit that you see it, but it's still not a leg?


Sorry that's my opinion. I can see the top of the leg cut off and a spot on the ground that could be a hoof. But when you look at the spot as a whole, it all looks the same. The top of the leg and the spot on the ground make it look like a legs there but it's not. Grainy or not, I can zoom in on every part of the deer and still clearly see it, but NOT THAT LEG. I could care less what YOU think. My opinion matters to me, leave it at that. I done hunting shows for almost 12 years, I've seen a million BS deer stories. I'm not some idiot. I've been around the block.


----------



## KYDEER16

tankdogg60 said:


> Sorry that's my opinion. I can see the top of the leg cut off and a spot on the ground that could be a hoof. But when you look at the spot as a whole, it all looks the same. The top of the leg and the spot on the ground make it look like a legs there but it's not. Grainy or not, I can zoom in on every part of the deer and still clearly see it, but NOT THAT LEG. I could care less what YOU think. My opinion matters to me, leave it at that. I done hunting shows for almost 12 years, I've seen a million BS deer stories. I'm not some idiot. I've been around the block.





tankdogg60 said:


> I can assure you its HF. You'll see sooner or later


Your opinion was a fact just a minute ago.

So being on a hunting show for 12 years makes your claim on a photoshop photo have more credibility? Look for an outline dude, it's white on the left side going up and down.


----------



## tankdogg60

KYDEER16 said:


> Your opinion was a fact just a minute ago.
> 
> So being on a hunting show for 12 years makes your claim on a photoshop photo have more credibility? Look for an outline dude, it's white on the left side going up and down.


It is a fact, y'all will find out soon enough. Just as you have since this thread started, it's all BS. Y'all have your opinion and I do mine. Don't try and contradict me, I know what I said. And it'll come out soon enough amd you'll see its a fact. Or maybe this deer will stay elusive while he continues to travel the globe unseen with few pics, kinda like Bigfoot and Santa claus. I'm just saying being in the hunting industry, I've encountered 1,000 more BS deer stories than you have. It goes with the territory. You disagree, and I don't care. But there's been several fake photos of this deer, just like the one with the feeder that no one will post cause I'm right and it's fake! But now some new blood has seen the deer and he's a good guy, so it's all "true". Haha whatever


----------



## floridacrackr

tankdogg60 said:


> You really think someone who had sheds of the next world record would sell them? Maybe, I sure wouldn't. *I can assure you its HF.* You'll see sooner or later


That's a bold statement. Sure would like to see what evidence you have that proves this? There have been a lot of detectives working this case for almost 8 months that can't seem to find out where this magical high fenced pin is located.


----------



## BP1992

tankdogg60 said:


> If you go back and look you'll clearly see that the feeder pics are indeed fake. Anyone can make multiple pics with the same spot. Photoshop can be done more than once. Do you not remember someone spotting the fake? You can clearly see that the feeder goes through the rack...bad photoshop.


Yeah but just because those are fake doesn't mean the Cuddeback photos are. You're saying they're fake just because you can't see the leg, and leg is clearly there.


----------



## BP1992

tankdogg60 said:


> You really think someone who had sheds of the next world record would sell them? Maybe, I sure wouldn't. I can assure you its HF. You'll see sooner or later


Assure us huh? :set1_rolf2:


----------



## tankdogg60

BP1992 said:


> Assure us huh? :set1_rolf2:


You'll see soon enough. You got any proof he's free range? Real proof? I didn't think so. This thread is full of BS. That deer ain't strolling around all those houses and no one's seeing him. Whatever, believe what you want. They're still dangling the carrot for you fellas


----------



## BP1992

tankdogg60 said:


> You'll see soon enough. You got any proof he's free range? Real proof? I didn't think so. This thread is full of BS. That deer ain't strolling around all those houses and no one's seeing him. Whatever, believe what you want. They're still dangling the carrot for you fellas


I never said I had proof. You have any? You must since you can "assure" us that he's in a fence.


----------



## KYDEER16

I have never one time said that I had proof it's free range or not, neither has half the people you are calling out. Matter of fact, I have even said the deer could be high fence for all I know. But do I have proof? Hell no. But you know what? Neither do you. And the reasons you are giving that you know 100% it's high fence and can assure us is laughable.


----------



## tankdogg60

floridacrackr said:


> That's a bold statement. Sure would like to see what evidence you have that proves this? There have been a lot of detectives working this case for almost 8 months that can't seem to find out where this magical high fenced pin is located.


Notice how many lies have been told in this thread about this bucks whereabouts. But to y'all it's still legit. You know why this pen hasn't been identified? Cause this is too big for them to fold now. If someone found out it was a pen, this deers popularity would be squashed. I'm done with this soap opera. Let's see another new trail pic of this "elusive" animal. Some guy here has pics everyday but 9 right? Where are all those. Nobody posts them cause you can see the fence in half of them. You know what I'm an idiot and all of you are right, even with all the photo shops and lies. I wish all of you luck in killing this beautiful "free ranging whitetail".


----------



## snoman4

Wow this thread is still a train wreck. The black and white photos are not photo-shopped. I deal with digital cameras and photographs along with video footage routinely in my job. The leg is there but is blending into the background due to the variances in lighting and due to the ir emitters creating false shadows.


----------



## tankdogg60

KYDEER16 said:


> I have never one time said that I had proof it's free range or not, neither has half the people you are calling out. Matter of fact, I have even said the deer could be high fence for all I know. But do I have proof? Hell no. But you know what? Neither do you. And the reasons you are giving that you know 100% it's high fence and can assure us is laughable.


I can spot high fenced features on a deer a mile away. He has all of those characteristics and you all know it. I would LOVE for this animal to be free ranged and see the world record broke . I don't much care for the world record typical to be killed on a deer drive with a rifle and shot over and over. Not taking anything away from that. But you all know just as I do you'd much rather a guy put in his homework and kill this deer with a bow. I wish it was, but too many BS flags on this deal. I have my beliefs and you have yours. Who cares! I said I can assure you he's HF and I feel that without question. We'll all see how it unfolds. I'm tired of this soap opera. If I'm wrong I'm wrong, but I'm not. Good day!


----------



## floridacrackr

tankdogg60 said:


> Notice how many lies have been told in this thread about this bucks whereabouts. But to y'all it's still legit. You know why this pen hasn't been identified? Cause this is too big for them to fold now. If someone found out it was a pen, this deers popularity would be squashed. I'm done with this bragging. Let's see another new trail pic of this "elusive" animal. Some guy here has pics everyday but 9 right? Where are all those. Nobody posts them cause you can see the fence in half of them. *You know what* *I'm an idiot* and all of you are right, even with all the photo shops and lies. I wish all of you luck in killing this beautiful "free ranging whitetail".


you took the words right out of my mouth!


----------



## snoman4

tankdogg60 said:


> I can spot high fenced features on a deer a mile away. He has all of those characteristics and you all know it. I would LOVE for this animal to be free ranged and see the world record broke . I don't much care for the world record typical to be killed on a deer drive with a rifle and shot over and over. Not taking anything away from that. But you all know just as I do you'd much rather a guy put in his homework and kill this deer with a bow. I wish it was, but too many BS flags on this deal. I have my beliefs and you have yours. Who cares! I said I can assure you he's HF and I feel that without question. We'll all see how it unfolds. I'm tired of this soap opera. If I'm wrong I'm wrong, but I'm not. Good day!


Please tell me what high fenced features are since you seem to know them so much? White Anlters...laughable....Plenty of free range open country deer have white antlers because they spend plenty of time in the open with no timber cover allowing the sun to whiten them....Antler coloration can also be due to the types of trees the deer rubs....Your claims are mildly ridiculous IMHO and I dont care how long you say you have worked in the hunting industry.


----------



## OhioRed

I've been laughing at the last few pages of this thread. I'm currently working about 2 miles from where this deer is. I've talked to a few people that know about this deer and have no idea what archery talk even is. Tankdogg, I'm not sure where you hunt in Ohio but around here its a lot of big woods. I targeted a particular buck for 4 years and had daylight pics of him and never could kill him. Which I have a job and family and didn't have a lot of time to hunt but I logged a good amount of hours in the treestand. Point is, you either have no idea what it's like to hunt big woods bucks or you're an extraordinary hunter if you think daylight pics equal success.


----------



## DaneHunter

This thread is the pinnacle of AT. Before creating an account people should be required to read this thread. EVERY thread on AT is exactly like this one. One person has a different opinion than the other person then such person is an idiot all the while someone else is making up ridiculous facts. Welcome to AT every one!!


----------



## tankdogg60

floridacrackr said:


> you took the words right out of my mouth!


Yeah yeah tough guy


----------



## tankdogg60

snoman4 said:


> Please tell me what high fenced features are since you seem to know them so much? White Anlters...laughable....Plenty of free range open country deer have white antlers because they spend plenty of time in the open with no timber cover allowing the sun to whiten them....Antler coloration can also be due to the types of trees the deer rubs....Your claims are mildly ridiculous IMHO and I dont care how long you say you have worked in the hunting industry.


Yeah he spent tons of time in the wide open bleaching his antlers but nobody has put their eyes on him while riding by lol


----------



## tankdogg60

DaneHunter said:


> This thread is the pinnacle of AT. Before creating an account people should be required to read this thread. EVERY thread on AT is exactly like this one. One person has a different opinion than the other person then such person is an idiot all the while someone else is making up ridiculous facts. Welcome to AT every one!!


True


----------



## tankdogg60

OhioRed said:


> I've been laughing at the last few pages of this thread. I'm currently working about 2 miles from where this deer is. I've talked to a few people that know about this deer and have no idea what archery talk even is. Tankdogg, I'm not sure where you hunt in Ohio but around here its a lot of big woods. I targeted a particular buck for 4 years and had daylight pics of him and never could kill him. Which I have a job and family and didn't have a lot of time to hunt but I logged a good amount of hours in the treestand. Point is, you either have no idea what it's like to hunt big woods bucks or you're an extraordinary hunter if you think daylight pics equal success.


I've hunted all over the country. Big woods, no woods. There's always a spot within a spot. That's what bowhunting is all about. I'm not some great white hunter, but I've also been around the block in my young age. But someone who finds the sheds very quickly and has photos of the buck during daylight hours every day of the season but 9, is either A not hunting. Because if he was the deer would be dead or so much pressure he's went nocturnal. Or B they're looking for an elephant and they need to be searching for a mouse. That much history, he shouldn't be hard to pin down.


----------



## floridacrackr

tankdogg60 said:


> I've hunted all over the country. I'm not some great white hunter, but I've also been around the block in my young age. But someone who finds the sheds very quickly and has photos of the buck during daylight hours every day of the season but 9, is either A not hunting. Because if he was the deer would be dead or so much pressure he's went nocturnal. Or B they're looking for an elephant and they need to be searching for a mouse. That much history, he shouldn't be hard to pin down.


so the guy that found the sheds is the same guy that has pics of him every day except 9? I thought the guy with all of the pics was a friend of bucketheads and no one ever really believed that story anyway?


----------



## KYDEER16

DaneHunter said:


> This thread is the pinnacle of AT. Before creating an account people should be required to read this thread. EVERY thread on AT is exactly like this one. One person has a different opinion than the other person then such person is an idiot all the while someone else is making up ridiculous facts. Welcome to AT every one!!





tankdogg60 said:


> True


If there is no room for debate, then why even have a message board? Sorry, you must have been expecting lollipops and rainbows.


----------



## snoman4

tankdogg60 said:


> Yeah he spent tons of time in the wide open bleaching his antlers but nobody has put their eyes on him while riding by lol


Read Ohio Reds post.....there are others that know about this deer....maybe just maybe they are not as silly as some of the others that have advertised the presence of this deer.....Hummm I know I wouldn't. Have you been to the area where this deer is supposedly located and asked the locals and shown them pictures???? Have you rode around this area and even looked around to see if Dean and the other AT members that figured out the location might be telling the truth??? No your just like the rest of us and making a guess but passing it off like youre some expert because you worked in the hunting industry...It's laughable. I have white antlers from deer here in Florida that lived in the swamps...Antler coloration is not any indication that a deer lives in a high fence any more than dark coloration is indicative that they live in the swamp. Do deer that live in a swamp have darker horns than the average open country deer or one that lives in farm land...sure they do......do deer that live in high fences have lighter horns than deer that live in farm land, swamps, or big woods....sure they do....Do deer that live in the Plains have whiter horns than the average woods, swamp, or farm land deer....sure they do....NONE OF IT IS ABSOLUTE AND CAN NOT BE USED TO SAY ONE WAY OR THE OTHER...


----------



## BP1992

tankdogg60 said:


> I can spot high fenced features on a deer a mile away.


So you must be pretty familiar with high fence deer then? Did your avatar buck come from a pen?


----------



## KYDEER16

tankdogg60 said:


> I've hunted all over the country. Big woods, no woods. There's always a spot within a spot. That's what bowhunting is all about. I'm not some great white hunter, but I've also been around the block in my young age. But someone who finds the sheds very quickly and has photos of the buck during daylight hours every day of the season but 9, is either A not hunting. Because if he was the deer would be dead or so much pressure he's went nocturnal. Or B they're looking for an elephant and they need to be searching for a mouse. That much history, he shouldn't be hard to pin down.



You realize the guy claiming to have pictures of the deer every day but 9 was trolling the thread. You must have not caught that.


----------



## tankdogg60

snoman4 said:


> Read Ohio Reds post.....there are others that know about this deer....maybe just maybe they are not as silly as some of the others that have advertised the presence of this deer.....Hummm I know I wouldn't. Have you been to the area where this deer is supposedly located and asked the locals and shown them pictures???? Have you rode around this area and even looked around to see if Dean and the other AT members that figured out the location might be telling the truth??? No your just like the rest of us and making a guess but passing it off like youre some expert because you worked in the hunting industry...It's laughable. I have white antlers from deer here in Florida that lived in the swamps...Antler coloration is not any indication that a deer lives in a high fence any more than dark coloration is indicative that they live in the swamp. Do deer that live in a swamp have darker horns than the average open country deer or one that lives in farm land...sure they do......do deer that live in high fences have lighter horns than deer that live in farm land, swamps, or big woods....sure they do....Do deer that live in the Plains have whiter horns than the average woods, swamp, or farm land deer....sure they do....NONE OF IT IS ABSOLUTE AND CAN NOT BE USED TO SAY ONE WAY OR THE OTHER...


I didn't say I'm an expert, but still keep in touch with many many people in the industry. It doesn't make me know it all, but I stay way more in the know than you do I can promise you that. Word doesnt take long to get around. Who cares, this deer ain't dying, his sperm is too expensive.


----------



## tankdogg60

KYDEER16 said:


> You realize the guy claiming to have pictures of the deer every day but 9 was trolling the thread. You must have not caught that.


Good, let's see em!


----------



## tankdogg60

BP1992 said:


> So you must be pretty familiar with high fence deer then? Did your avatar buck come from a pen?


No shot him about 75 yds off the road while trucks passed by


----------



## KYDEER16

tankdogg60 said:


> I didn't say I'm an expert, but still keep in touch with many many people in the industry. It doesn't make me know it all, but I stay way more in the know than you do I can promise you that. Word doesnt take long to get around. Who cares, this deer ain't dying, his s perm is too expensive.


LOL, then why even bring up you have been on a hunting show for 12 years? What does being in the know with some low budget hunting members have anything to do with them knowing about some Joe Shmo having a deer on camera? 

If this deer is killed and proven free range then I should be able to come on your show as the guest of honor. You have nothing to worry about though, since you can assure us it's high fence.


----------



## snoman4

tankdogg60 said:


> I didn't say I'm an expert, but still keep in touch with many many people in the industry. It doesn't make me know it all, but I stay way more in the know than you do I can promise you that. Word doesnt take long to get around. Who cares, this deer ain't dying, his s perm is too expensive.


You make many assumptions..... you dont know who I know or what I know brother but nice try.....I love the arrogance you show....


----------



## KYDEER16

KYDEER16 said:


> You realize the guy claiming to have pictures of the deer every day but 9 was trolling the thread. You must have not caught that.





tankdogg60 said:


> Good, let's see em!



Yeah, I guess you have no idea what that means.


----------



## floridacrackr

tankdogg60 said:


> I didn't say I'm an expert, *but still keep in touch with many many people in the industry.* It doesn't make me know it all, but I stay way more in the know than you do I can promise you that. Word doesnt take long to get around. Who cares, this deer ain't dying, his s perm is too expensive.


like who...maybe we have some of the same friends and didn't know it?


----------



## tankdogg60

KYDEER16 said:


> LOL, then why even bring up you have been on a hunting show for 12 years? What does being in the know with some low budget hunting members have anything to do with them knowing about some Joe Shmo having a deer on camera?
> 
> If this deer is killed and proven free range then I should be able to come on your show as the guest of honor. You have nothing to worry about though, since you can assure us it's high fence.


We weren't low budget but I appreciate your sarcasm. It cost just over a million dollars a year once all bills are tallied. We weren't on a low budget channel. Being on the outdoor channel is a quarter million a year. It's not on your local station


----------



## tankdogg60

KYDEER16 said:


> Yeah, I guess you have no idea what that means.


I assume it's just a lie made up to join the party. If not, they'd be posted


----------



## tankdogg60

floridacrackr said:


> like who...maybe we have some of the same friends and didn't know it?


I'm sure we do, but that doesn't matter


----------



## longbeard02

tankdogg60 said:


> I didn't say I'm an expert, but still keep in touch with many many people in the industry. It doesn't make me know it all, but I stay way more in the know than you do I can promise you that. Word doesnt take long to get around. Who cares, this deer ain't dying, his sperm is too expensive.


I do not have a dog in this fight, this thread is ridiculous. Tankdogg60 can you enlighten us with a little bit of your background!! Because it amazes me that no matter who responds to this thread you " stay way more in the know" than they do. You may be right you may be wrong. I don't care if deer is HF or not, but to constantly say you are more in the know than people you don't know. Please share with us....


----------



## snoman4

floridacrackr said:


> like who...maybe we have some of the same friends and didn't know it?


Cracker he doesnt realize that we have the one place that all his supposed insiders have to come in order to kill an Osceola......he also doesnt realize I have been guiding said insiders much like yourself for many years.......Got to love his shear arrogance.


----------



## KYDEER16

tankdogg60 said:


> We weren't low budget but I appreciate your sarcasm. It cost just over a million dollars a year once all bills are tallied. We weren't on a low budget channel. Being on the outdoor channel is a quarter million a year. It's not on your local station


I notice you didn't respond to the me coming on the hunting show as the guest of honor if the deer was proven free range thing. I was pretty sure you would have taken me up on that since you was so confident that it was in fact a high fence deer.


----------



## BuckTeeth

5 1/2 pages dedicated to whether a leg is there, or not there..... LOOOOLLLLLL!!!!

The facts and evidence are overwhelming that this deer is in fact free ranging and not high fence, Stevie Wonder could clearly see this.


----------



## tankdogg60

snoman4 said:


> Cracker he doesnt realize that we have the one place that all his supposed insiders have to come in order to kill an Osceola......he also doesnt realize I have been guiding said insiders much like yourself for many years.......Got to love his shear arrogance.


Ok let's clear something up. I'm not being arrogant. I thank through good LORD everyday for my many blessings! The hunting industry quote was simply saying that when you do something for a living, and that's all you do, you come across any and every deer story it seems. I've not been doing it for the past year and a half, and people are still CONSTANTLY showing pics and stories of any and every deer. I normally see footage of most of the big deer and pics when they're killed and don't have to wait a year for them to air on tv. That was NOT an arrogance comment. I'm sorry if it seemed that way. I'm just saying if you're in the car business, you've seen just about any and every situation and see all the latest greatest top secret crap before it's even made. That's just the way it is. I just happened to be involved with deer and that opened the door to hear about all the top secret and personal BS that goes on with any and everyone. Let's get off of that, cause that's not what kind of person I am. I'm here cause I enjoy archery not beating my chest. Cause I have no reason to beat my chest. I thank the good LORD for any and all things from him.


----------



## floridacrackr

tankdogg60 said:


> I'm sure we do, but that doesn't matter





snoman4 said:


> Cracker he doesnt realize that we have the one place that all his supposed insiders have to come in order to kill an Osceola......he also doesnt realize I have been guiding said insiders much like yourself for many years.......Got to love his shear arrogance.


I'll be sure to let them know ol tankdogg says hello when I'm up at the NWTF in a few weeks.


----------



## KYDEER16

BuckTeeth said:


> 5 1/2 pages dedicated to whether a leg is there, or not there..... LOOOOLLLLLL!!!!
> 
> The facts and evidence are overwhelming that this deer is in fact free ranging and not high fence, Stevie Wonder could clearly see this.


He could see that leg too :wink:


----------



## tankdogg60

KYDEER16 said:


> I notice you didn't respond to the me coming on the hunting show as the guest of honor if the deer was proven free range thing. I was pretty sure you would have taken me up on that since you was so confident that it was in fact a high fence deer.


I didn't see that comment. If he's free range I can assure you I'll film you shoot a deer and I'll get it on a show. As long as you film me as well lol


----------



## floridacrackr

tankdogg60 said:


> Ok let's clear something up. I'm not being arrogant. I thank through good LORD everyday for my many blessings! The hunting industry quote was simply saying that when you do something for a living, and that's all you do, you come across any and every deer story it seems. I've not been doing it for the past year and a half, and people are still CONSTANTLY showing pics and stories of any and every deer. I normally see footage of most of the big deer and pics when they're killed and don't have to wait a year for them to air on tv. That was NOT an arrogance comment. I'm sorry if it seemed that way. I'm just saying if you're in the car business, you've seen just about any and every situation and see all the latest greatest top secret crap before it's even made. That's just the way it is. I just happened to be involved with deer and that opened the door t*o hear about all the top secret and personal BS that goes on with any and everyone.*


Now that I will agree with you on...there is more drama and gossip involved in the industry than a high school prom! Same in Nashville, must be why there are so many country music stars with hunting shows..LOL!


----------



## tankdogg60

floridacrackr said:


> I'll be sure to let them know ol tankdogg says hello when I'm up at the NWTF in a few weeks.


Thanks "cracker". That was a nickname given to me as a kid by a great friend. I don't think I'm some ghetto fabulous guy that needs a nickname. It was an email address that sticks with me


----------



## tankdogg60

floridacrackr said:


> Now that I will agree with you on...there is more drama and gossip involved in the industry than a high school prom! Same in Nashville, must be why there are so many country music stars with hunting shows..LOL!


You from Nashville? You know some people there?


----------



## KYDEER16

tankdogg60 said:


> I didn't see that comment. If he's free range I can assure you I'll film you shoot a deer and I'll get it on a show. As long as you film me as well lol


Defiantly saving this post.


----------



## floridacrackr

tankdogg60 said:


> You from Nashville? You know some people there?


No Im from South Florida but i know a few people up there. Like Snoman mentioned, I live where everyone wants to turkey hunt and I have a fairly decent place to do that. It has given me the opportunity to meet quite a few people.


----------



## tankdogg60

KYDEER16 said:


> Defiantly saving this post.




It's not as fun as it seems. It is fun for a while, but when hunting becomes a job it gets aggravating just as anything else does. It is better than a normal job, but it gets tough. I hunt KY too. I have a farm I hunt there, you can repay the favor and film me there.


----------



## tankdogg60

floridacrackr said:


> No Im from South Florida but i know a few people up there. Like Snoman mentioned, I live where everyone wants to turkey hunt and I have a fairly decent place to do that. It has given me the opportunity to meet quite a few people.


Yeah when it comes to turkey and hogs, FL is the place to be. I have some friends in Nashville too. Mostly met through hunting. All great people that love to hunt.


----------



## tankdogg60

floridacrackr said:


> No Im from South Florida but i know a few people up there. Like Snoman mentioned, I live where everyone wants to turkey hunt and I have a fairly decent place to do that. It has given me the opportunity to meet quite a few people.


I've never hunted Osceola's. Got places to go but not hunted them


----------



## KYDEER16

tankdogg60 said:


> It's not as fun as it seems. It is fun for a while, but when hunting becomes a job it gets aggravating just as anything else does. It is better than a normal job, but it gets tough. I hunt KY too. I have a farm I hunt there, you can repay the favor and film me there.


What part of the state?


----------



## snoman4

floridacrackr said:


> No Im from South Florida but i know a few people up there. Like Snoman mentioned, I live where everyone wants to turkey hunt and I have a fairly decent place to do that. It has given me the opportunity to meet quite a few people.


Yes it has me too brother.....I have been doing it since 1992 along with filming turkey hunts back when no one else was. I still film on occasion for people but only when they dont want to pay for a camera man to come down.


----------



## floridacrackr

tankdogg60 said:


> Yeah when it comes to turkey and hogs, FL is the place to be. I have some friends in Nashville too. Mostly met through hunting. All great people that love to hunt.


Most of the people i know up there are in the music business and hunt on the side. But they are the ones that introduced me to the guys in the hunting world. If you have places to hunt you should definitely do it sometime. What part of the state would you be in if you came down?


----------



## BuckTeeth

floridacrackr said:


> No Im from South Florida but i know a few people up there. Like Snoman mentioned, I live where everyone wants to turkey hunt and I have a fairly decent place to do that. It has given me the opportunity to meet quite a few people.


Trade ya a world class record book whitetail buck deer hunt in PA(ripped jeans provided for you at my expense) and some vacation time at my ocean front property in Chicago for one of dem derrr osceola thunder chicken hunts


----------



## snoman4

tankdogg60 said:


> Ok let's clear something up. I'm not being arrogant. I thank through good LORD everyday for my many blessings! The hunting industry quote was simply saying that when you do something for a living, and that's all you do, you come across any and every deer story it seems. I've not been doing it for the past year and a half, and people are still CONSTANTLY showing pics and stories of any and every deer. I normally see footage of most of the big deer and pics when they're killed and don't have to wait a year for them to air on tv. That was NOT an arrogance comment. I'm sorry if it seemed that way. I'm just saying if you're in the car business, you've seen just about any and every situation and see all the latest greatest top secret crap before it's even made. That's just the way it is. I just happened to be involved with deer and that opened the door to hear about all the top secret and personal BS that goes on with any and everyone. Let's get off of that, cause that's not what kind of person I am. I'm here cause I enjoy archery not beating my chest. Cause I have no reason to beat my chest. I thank the good LORD for any and all things from him.


*It doesn't make me know it all, but I stay way more in the know than you do I can promise you that.*

Well you sure fooled me with this statement brother....you made many assumptions and promises and then try to act humble in the above post...If you truly believe in God's blessings then maybe you need to take the whole boasting thing that Christ talked about to heart.


----------



## Treestandwolf

Checking in.... Wow!


----------



## tankdogg60

KYDEER16 said:


> What part of the state?


North Central


----------



## tankdogg60

floridacrackr said:


> Most of the people i know up there are in the music business and hunt on the side. But they are the ones that introduced me to the guys in the hunting world. If you have places to hunt you should definitely do it sometime. What part of the state would you be in if you came down?


My buddy lives in Jacksonville and has a preserve for quail there that he also turkey hunts.


----------



## snoman4

tankdogg60 said:


> My buddy lives in Jacksonville and has a preserve for quail there that he also turkey hunts.


Duval County is not considered an Osceola County by some organizations...FWC considers it one though.


----------



## BP1992

tankdogg60 said:


> I'm sure we do, but that doesn't matter


You won't even tell their names? :bs:


----------



## snoman4

tankdogg60 said:


> My buddy lives in Jacksonville and has a preserve for quail there that he also turkey hunts.


Is his place SSJ or Broomsage Quail???? Those are the only two places I know of around Jacksonville.


----------



## tankdogg60

snoman4 said:


> *It doesn't make me know it all, but I stay way more in the know than you do I can promise you that.*
> 
> Well you sure fooled me with this statement brother....you made many assumptions and promises and then try to act humble in the above post...If you truly believe in God's blessings then maybe you need to take the whole boasting thing that Christ talked about to heart.


Sorry it came out arrogant, just saying I stay connected and see alot of things having that type of job. I was aggravated and it wasn't a jab at you. I just stay connected. I know you said you've taken alot of guys hunting in the industry so I'm sure you have some connections as well. But I wasn't being arrogant, sorry it seemed that way. But the fact is I do stay connected and I do hear the latest greatest info, just the way it goes when deer is work. But it doesn't make me better than anyone. I'm sure you know more about guiding turkey hunters than I do. That's not arrogant, that's just the way it is cause it's what you do obviously.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Snowman get this back on topic would ya who cares about an Oceola turkey,when were talking about a deer that noone knows if its real,fake,alive,or dead.take your Oceola talk to the Florida state forum,miss ya buddy happy new year!


----------



## snoman4

tankdogg60 said:


> Sorry it came out arrogant, just saying I stay connected and see alot of things having that type of job. I was aggravated and it wasn't a jab at you. I just stay connected. I know you said you've taken alot of guys hunting in the industry so I'm sure you have some connections as well. But I wasn't being arrogant, sorry it seemed that way. But the fact is I do stay connected and I do hear the latest greatest info, just the way it goes when deer is work. But it doesn't make me better than anyone. I'm sure you know more about guiding turkey hunters than I do. That's not arrogant, that's just the way it is cause it's what you do obviously.


I am constantly learning and I never forget that.....I have learned from every client I have ever taken on a hunt. They have different experiences and methods and have taught me much over the years...I am just as big a deer hunter as I am a turkey hunter and hunt a minimum of 3 states every year. Some of these are traded for turkey hunts with clients within the industry and from outside the industry. I love deer hunting just as much as turkey hunting.


----------



## tankdogg60

snoman4 said:


> Duval County is not considered an Osceola County by some organizations...FWC considers it one though.


We've turkey hunted lots in SC and fish together in FL. I've not been to his quail preserve, as I said I haven't been to turkey hunt there. I'm not sure what county it's in. His preserve isn't open to come and hunt I'm almost positive. It's his and another guys private preserve. But I asked if he had true Osceolas and he said he absolutely does.


----------



## snoman4

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Snowman get this back on topic would ya who cares about an Oceola turkey,when were talking about a deer that noone knows if its real,fake,alive,or dead.take your Oceola talk to the Florida state forum,miss ya buddy happy new year!


Hey brother you got my number.....the Gatornationals are coming up you got a place to stay if you decide to come down man.....Ill just lock up all the valuable stuff before you get here......ROFL.... Hope all is well brother and youre healing up nicely and have a wonderful new year as well.


----------



## tankdogg60

snoman4 said:


> I am constantly learning and I never forget that.....I have learned from every client I have ever taken on a hunt. They have different experiences and methods and have taught me much over the years...I am just as big a deer hunter as I am a turkey hunter and hunt a minimum of 3 states every year. Some of these are traded for turkey hunts with clients within the industry and from outside the industry. I love deer hunting just as much as turkey hunting.


Don't be swapping Osceola hunts with Ohiobooners. I'm pretty sure someone already did and got hosed on that deal, not cool.


----------



## snoman4

tankdogg60 said:


> We've turkey hunted lots in SC and fish together in FL. I've not been to his quail preserve, as I said I haven't been to turkey hunt there. I'm not sure what county it's in. His preserve isn't open to come and hunt I'm almost positive. It's his and another guys private preserve. But I asked if he had true Osceolas and he said he absolutely does.


Is the name of the guy Wayne Griffis or Stuart Williams by any chance?


----------



## snoman4

tankdogg60 said:


> Don't be swapping Osceola hunts with Ohiobooners. I'm pretty sure someone already did and got hosed on that deal, not cool.


That was FloridaCracker that you have been bantering back and forth with....


----------



## tankdogg60

snoman4 said:


> Is the name of the guy Wayne Griffis or Stuart Williams by any chance?


No. I'll check and see what the name of his place is. I was just joking about the swapping hunts thing. I have no idea who swapped the hunt. Just hate to see a guy gets hosed on a deal like that. I was just joking cause at one time everyone thought OB was the king of this thread and he swapped a hunt for an Osceola in return to hunt this deer.


----------



## tankdogg60

snoman4 said:


> That was FloridaCracker that you have been bantering back and forth with....


Or are you saying he was the one to swap? That ain't cool! I'd be sending OB a bill


----------



## snoman4

tankdogg60 said:


> Or are you saying he was the one to swap? That ain't cool! I'd be sending OB a bill


Yes Florida Cracker was the one he swapped with....


----------



## floridacrackr

tankdogg60 said:


> Or are you saying he was the one to swap? That ain't cool! I'd be sending OB a bill


Yep I was the one who traded him a turkey hunt!









It's all good though...you live and you learn.


----------



## tankdogg60

floridacrackr said:


> Yep I was the one who traded him a turkey hunt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's all good though...you live and you learn.


I hear that! Atleast half of the guests wasn't so bad


----------



## KYDEER16

Hey cracker, I cant remember if this thread started before or after you took him up on the hunt. But anyways, did OB ever talk to you about OG while he was there?


----------



## tankdogg60

KYDEER16 said:


> Hey cracker, I cant remember if this thread started before or after you took him up on the hunt. But anyways, did OB ever talk to you about OG while he was there?


Yeah, I was curious too. Did he seem sketchy or did he seem as if he was a big buck killer?


----------



## tankdogg60

snoman4 said:


> Duval County is not considered an Osceola County by some organizations...FWC considers it one though.


He lives in Clay county actually in Orange Park. I'm not sure where the preserve is though. Not sure where the true Osceolas start


----------



## snoman4

tankdogg60 said:


> He lives in Clay county actually in Orange Park. I'm not sure where the preserve is though. Not sure where the true Osceolas start


I live just a few miles (28) west of Orange Park. I am there 3-4 times a week. Orange Park is Clay County and is definitely an Osceola County if his preserve is there. There are a few private preserves there....Shadow Lawn and Gustafsons are two that I have been to in the past.


----------



## floridacrackr

KYDEER16 said:


> Hey cracker, I cant remember if this thread started before or after you took him up on the hunt. But anyways, did OB ever talk to you about OG while he was there?





tankdogg60 said:


> Yeah, I was curious too. Did he seem sketchy or did he seem as if he was a big buck killer?


This thread was started before our actual hunt but not before we agreed to swap hunts. While he was down him and Amanda were very down to earth and respectable. There was something that just seemed off but i thought it may have just been me as I am not the most social person in the world. He did talk about OG and how long he had been watching him to how far he had traveled to where Chasin saw him. He did talk a little about him and Chasin talking and sharing info. I did find out after the fact that he started texting my cousin who he met while down. Over the few weeks after our hunt he was telling her he wanted to leave his fiance and that he would move down here and marry my cousin. I give people the benefit of the doubt but once i read his texts i knew the kind of guy i was dealing with. He was your typical dork that tried to hide his insecurities with lies and false since of accomplishments. By the time i figured this out his cover was blown and he disappeared. I tried to track him down but didnt have any luck. Needless to say i will not be trading anymore turkey hunts for a while!


----------



## snoman4

floridacrackr said:


> This thread was started before our actual hunt but not before we agreed to swap hunts. While he was down him and Amanda were very down to earth and respectable. There was something that just seemed off but i thought it may have just been me as I am not the most social person in the world. He did talk about OG and how long he had been watching him to how far he had traveled to where Chasin saw him. He did talk a little about him and Chasin talking and sharing info. I did find out after the fact that he started texting my cousin who he met while down. Over the few weeks after our hunt he was telling her he wanted to leave his fiance and that he would move down here and marry my cousin. I give people the benefit of the doubt but once i read his texts i knew the kind of guy i was dealing with. He was your typical dork that tried to hide his insecurities with lies and false since of accomplishments. By the time i figured this out his cover was blown and he disappeared. I tried to track him down but didnt have any luck. Needless to say i will not be trading anymore turkey hunts for a while!


It is too bad Cracker I have had great luck with it over the years and have never been burned yet....knock on wood. Me and OB talked about it once before he traded with you but I just sensed something was not right about his offer....Too many years in Law Enforcement I guess..


----------



## sway415

floridacrackr said:


> This thread was started before our actual hunt but not before we agreed to swap hunts. While he was down him and Amanda were very down to earth and respectable. There was something that just seemed off but i thought it may have just been me as I am not the most social person in the world. He did talk about OG and how long he had been watching him to how far he had traveled to where Chasin saw him. He did talk a little about him and Chasin talking and sharing info. I did find out after the fact that he started texting my cousin who he met while down. Over the few weeks after our hunt he was telling her he wanted to leave his fiance and that he would move down here and marry my cousin. I give people the benefit of the doubt but once i read his texts i knew the kind of guy i was dealing with. He was your typical dork that tried to hide his insecurities with lies and false since of accomplishments. By the time i figured this out his cover was blown and he disappeared. I tried to track him down but didnt have any luck. Needless to say i will not be trading anymore turkey hunts for a while!


What?!?! You mean OB wanted to leave his famous hired girlfriend for your cousin??? Blasphemy...

Get ready folks for... "An AT Original Movie Production... The Life and Times of OB: A Modern Day Hunting God"


----------



## floridacrackr

snoman4 said:


> It is too bad Cracker I have had great luck with it over the years and have never been burned yet....knock on wood. Me and OB talked about it once before he traded with you but I just sensed something was not right about his offer....Too many years in Law Enforcement I guess..


I honestly think if it was not for OG I may have seen Chad for who he was. I don't know that for a fact but OG definitely was a good distraction to hide behind.


----------



## snoman4

floridacrackr said:


> I honestly think if it was not for OG I may have seen Chad for who he was. I don't know that for a fact but OG definitely was a good distraction to hide behind.


Yes it was...Well if you ever want to trade a hunt again with some people that have traded with me in the past let me know....I can hook them up with you and know that you will get your monies worth on the trade. They want to trade every year but I cant see new places if I keep trading with the same people....ROFL.


----------



## floridacrackr

snoman4 said:


> Yes it was...Well if you ever want to trade a hunt again with some people that have traded with me in the past let me know....I can hook them up with you and know that you will get your monies worth on the trade. They want to trade every year but I cant see new places if I keep trading with the same people....ROFL.


Well thank you and I will definitely keep that in mind if i decide to do it again.


----------



## gcab

haha still a great thread. Yea I'm negative because I agreed with someone else that noticed no tag on a buck. Read the rules, has to be tagged.. meaning on the animal not in a hand for pictures. Didn't say anything about it being a bad deer, or a bad hunter, or a bad guy, but fact is tag is hand is not tagged. The new expert professional know it all acting arrogant with everyone now humbles himself before us all after being called out and has all the information and knows everything. The defense against high fence is now that it is a "big woods buck".. except we can all see the aerial pics and there aren't any big woods. And another expert says its all houses with roads that intersect and split up and huntable. And of course BH with his friend that has pics of it every day for months except for 9 days, sets camera 50 yards from bait pile on a different farm and wonders why didn't get a pic of it and then claims a yearling doe looks like a monster buck to him. Pics shown argued if there are legs missing. and then back to full circle to discuss trading for a turkey hunt. lol greatest thread ever


----------



## tankdogg60

gcab said:


> haha still a great thread. Yea I'm negative because I agreed with someone else that noticed no tag on a buck. Read the rules, has to be tagged.. meaning on the animal not in a hand for pictures. Didn't say anything about it being a bad deer, or a bad hunter, or a bad guy, but fact is tag is hand is not tagged. The new expert professional know it all acting arrogant with everyone now humbles himself before us all after being called out and has all the information and knows everything. The defense against high fence is now that it is a "big woods buck".. except we can all see the aerial pics and there aren't any big woods. And another expert says its all houses with roads that intersect and split up and huntable. And of course BH with his friend that has pics of it every day for months except for 9 days, sets camera 50 yards from bait pile on a different farm and wonders why didn't get a pic of it and then claims a yearling doe looks like a monster buck to him. Pics shown argued if there are legs missing. and then back to full circle to discuss trading for a turkey hunt. lol greatest thread ever


For the record, the reason I apologized is because I'm not an arrogant prick like I'm guessing I made myself out to be. I still stand by my word that he's a HF deer and that the photo has no leg in it. I wasn't bowing out because you think I'm some idiot. I still stand by every word I said about the deer. But I'm not an arrogant person or a professional by no means. The truth will eventually come out and I still know it'll be HF. There's no difference in me believing what I believe and you believing what you believe, except for the fact that one of us is wrong. And NEITHER of us know that yet, but it will come out and we'll all know.


----------



## tankdogg60

I'd just rather get along than talk BS that doesn't matter cause I'm just as hard headed as y'all and could go for days. But I'd rather not lol


----------



## gcab

tankdogg60 said:


> For the record, the reason I apologized is because I'm not an arrogant prick like I'm guessing I made myself out to be. I still stand by my word that he's a HF deer and that the photo has no leg in it. I wasn't bowing out because you think I'm some idiot. I still stand by every word I said about the deer. But I'm not an arrogant person or a professional by no means. The truth will eventually come out and I still know it'll be HF. There's no difference in me believing what I believe and you believing what you believe, except for the fact that one of us is wrong. And NEITHER of us know that yet, but it will come out and we'll all know.


And for the record, I didn't say anything about anyone being an idiot.. although I admit of hinting towards that for the claim of all the pics except 9 days. I still stand by my opinion that the deer was high fenced and isn't ear tagged to try to cash in on world record money. and it blew up too much to get away with it. my opinion only.


----------



## bryanroberts

gcab said:


> And for the record, I didn't say anything about anyone being an idiot.. although I admit of hinting towards that for the claim of all the pics except 9 days. I still stand by my opinion that the deer was high fenced and isn't ear tagged to try to cash in on world record money. and it blew up too much to get away with it. my opinion only.


I think ob had a plan that completely backfired and it's all blown up now.


----------



## Carbon missile

We may never know the real story with this deer, but I kind of feel the same way.


----------



## kscumminsdriver

tankdogg60 said:


> You really think someone who had sheds of the next world record would sell them? Maybe, I sure wouldn't. I can assure you its HF. You'll see sooner or later


I know this thread has gone far off the rails and far from this part of the discussion but you do recognize that this deer is no where near a world record right?? Even from the 2013 pics it was clear that although this deer had a giant frame that would easily go over 220 before the extras, the extras he had would not allow him to net over 213. This was all verified when the sheds were found. In the 2014 pics, again it is very clear that this deer is not a WR... and I'm not sure why it's inconceivable that someone might sell a set of sheds; AT is but a small fraction of the hunters in this country and it would be entirely possible that the person who found the sheds wasn't a hunter and had no clue of what kind of value they had. Just think, a real potential WR threat was found in the 1970's (knife handle buck) and half that rack ended up as knife handles... 

so you wouldn't sell them, that's great. Would I sell them? For the right money I would and I bet many, many others would as well. Big sheds are great but a set of sheds that is actually a walking world record (which this deer is not) would easily pad the college fund for my 3 year old daughter. I'm sure that Matt Beard would've paid a lot more for the OG sheds than he reportedly did and probably pull a second mortgage on his house to get a matched set of an actual potential world record. FWIW, in some of the postings on The Antler Collector, it was stated that the Brian Damery buck actually scores better then this deer potentially does so while OG is huge he's not 'unique' in his hugeness.

Could the deer be HF? I suppose but there's been essentially no real evidence presented that it is. As a HF buck on a deer farm this deer isn't really special. I've spent considerable time watching some of Keith Warren's videos on youtube and some of these deer farms he's profiled produce 250" deer as 2.5 year old. There are 3 years worth of trail camera photos of this deer and he's not appreciably changed in size so what value would he actually have on a hunting preserve; i.e., why wouldn't a ranch owner have lined up a client on this deer?


----------



## tankdogg60

kscumminsdriver said:


> I know this thread has gone far off the rails and far from this part of the discussion but you do recognize that this deer is no where near a world record right?? Even from the 2013 pics it was clear that although this deer had a giant frame that would easily go over 220 before the extras, the extras he had would not allow him to net over 213. This was all verified when the sheds were found. In the 2014 pics, again it is very clear that this deer is not a WR... and I'm not sure why it's inconceivable that someone might sell a set of sheds; AT is but a small fraction of the hunters in this country and it would be entirely possible that the person who found the sheds wasn't a hunter and had no clue of what kind of value they had. Just think, a real potential WR threat was found in the 1970's (knife handle buck) and half that rack ended up as knife handles...
> 
> so you wouldn't sell them, that's great. Would I sell them? For the right money I would and I bet many, many others would as well. Big sheds are great but a set of sheds that is actually a walking world record (which this deer is not) would easily pad the college fund for my 3 year old daughter. I'm sure that Matt Beard would've paid a lot more for the OG sheds than he reportedly did and probably pull a second mortgage on his house to get a matched set of an actual potential world record. FWIW, in some of the postings on The Antler Collector, it was stated that the Brian Damery buck actually scores better then this deer potentially does so while OG is huge he's not 'unique' in his hugeness.
> 
> Could the deer be HF? I suppose but there's been essentially no real evidence presented that it is. As a HF buck on a deer farm this deer isn't really special. I've spent considerable time watching some of Keith Warren's videos on youtube and some of these deer farms he's profiled produce 250" deer as 2.5 year old. There are 3 years worth of trail camera photos of this deer and he's not appreciably changed in size so what value would he actually have on a hunting preserve; i.e., why wouldn't a ranch owner have lined up a client on this deer?


To me "if" the deer is high fenced, he has stirred up too much popularity to be shot. Also this deer "if" HF may not be in the latest greatest high dollar establishment. He may be on a guys farm that doesn't have 1,000 acres and tons of money to pour into them. He may be the biggest breeder buck on the farm. I know several guys that have pens with respectable deer that aren't public, but they don't grow them like some of these high dollar farms. So he may be the "best" thing this guy has going. Also, I don't believe this is an old deer by any means. Maybe I'm in the dark here, but this is only the second year for this deers trail pics, not the third. I don't think the sheds would've been sold, if there wasn't something behind this. I truly believe if this was truly a "free range WR" the sheds wouldn't of budged until the deer was dead. Because to me it's more valuable to the hunter if he had the dead deer and the prior sheds. Maybe not, maybe he strikes while the irons hot and while the deer has a buzz going. But I wouldn't pay jack for a set of sheds that wasn't sure to be free range. And noone knows the sure truth, so infact these sheds may of been bought under false pretenses. Because otherwise if he's a penned deer, he's a dime a dozen. But if I was the "hunter" and was truly perusing him, the sheds would be in a safe until this deal was over. Just my opinion. Also the reason a buck of that potential was made into knife handles, is because the hunting industry then and now are light years apart. The guy didn't even know what he had until years later. If a deer of that caliber was killed today, he'd be worth 5 digits.


----------



## shaggy626

Here are a couple photos from my trail camera this year. Left foreleg there in one photo. Invisible in the other. IR cameras do this quite a bit. They don't stop movement very well, and just capture the background of the moving part.


----------



## BP1992

shaggy626 said:


> Here are a couple photos from my trail camera this year. Left foreleg there in one photo. Invisible in the other. IR cameras do this quite a bit. They don't stop movement very well, and just capture the background of the moving part.


Happens all the time with IR cameras.


----------



## MonsterMadness

shaggy626 said:


> Here are a couple photos from my trail camera this year. Left foreleg there in one photo. Invisible in the other. IR cameras do this quite a bit. They don't stop movement very well, and just capture the background of the moving part.


Geez, OG lost a few inches


----------



## ember

Down to Seminole Chief turkeys.....keep them coming!


----------



## ryans127

You're talking close to a world record typical. Belt of luck to you


----------



## RobbyE

I find the same thing with my trail cameras. I got a picture of our #1 target buck that looked like two tines had been broken, only to see picks the next day with all tines in tact. 

I don't know if the feeder pics are real or not, but I don't think you can use the pics as proof either way.


----------



## bryanroberts

Pictures are exactly that pictures. They can come from free range deer by several people or they can come from a private farm somewhere taking pictures. What we need is this buck on a tailgate somewhere. That's the proof pic I would like to see!


----------



## ember

Snipe snipe snipe....nice KY muzzy deer.


----------



## leftyarcher19

PAdorn said:


> This is a high fence deer that escaped, killed in bow season. Scored 300 inches. Central pa. First pic is one a buddy sent me. He works there. Taken in summer before it escaped
> View attachment 2111672
> and next one is the kill. Local school teacher and softball coach
> View attachment 2111673
> View attachment 2111674


Unfortunately for this guy, the deer farm owner is suing him to get the deer back. The deer farm owner is claiming it's livestock since they are regulated under the department of agriculture. What do you guys think of that. According to the PA Game Commission, once it's out, it's fair game.


----------



## ember

Livestock. Nothing more nothing less IMO. 

Don't know the rules on killing livestock if the animal escapes from a ranch and you know that it did.


----------



## bryanroberts

Unless he knew that it escaped and targeted that buck I don't see how they would have any ground to stand on. A farmer can be sued if his cow gets out and hit by a car. The farmer doesn't get repaid for his livestock. I don't know. I'm not sure of any laws exactly just my opinion


----------



## d3ue3ce

ryans127 said:


> You're talking close to a world record typical. Belt of luck to you


Seriously??

Do you think there are 233 pages of people wishing someone good luck on finding this deer?


----------



## tankdogg60

bryanroberts said:


> Pictures are exactly that pictures. They can come from free range deer by several people or they can come from a private farm somewhere taking pictures. What we need is this buck on a tailgate somewhere. That's the proof pic I would like to see!


This^^^


----------



## tankdogg60

leftyarcher19 said:


> Unfortunately for this guy, the deer farm owner is suing him to get the deer back. The deer farm owner is claiming it's livestock since they are regulated under the department of agriculture. What do you guys think of that. According to the PA Game Commission, once it's out, it's fair game.


Yeah, that guy doesn't have a leg to stand on. I say he needs to keep a better check on his fence lines if he doesn't want them getting out and whacked by a non customer.


----------



## d3ue3ce

tankdogg60 said:


> Yeah, that guy doesn't have a leg to stand on. I say he needs to keep a better check on his fence lines if he doesn't want them getting out and whacked by a non customer.


 I dont know the story on that specific buck, and if/what articles were published. I do know that there was an instance in Ohio this year where a similar thing happened, except the kid that shot it knew it was an escapee, and targeted it. He could very well have a leg to stand on if anything like that got out. .


----------



## tankdogg60

d3ue3ce said:


> I dont know the story on that specific buck, and if/what articles were published. I do know that there was an instance in Ohio this year where a similar thing happened, except the kid that shot it knew it was an escapee, and targeted it. He could very well have a leg to stand on if anything like that got out. .


It's irrelevant whether he targeted it or not. It's a whitetail. It's not an elephant. It's no different than any other deer except it used to live in a pen and wouldn't count in the record books. But I don't know of any laws against shooting a wild type animal (that has a season) that was penned before. My brother is a game warden here and there is absolutely no game laws against shooting a penned or tagged (collared) deer. There may be some civil case brought against the guy but it wouldn't go anywhere.


----------



## d3ue3ce

tankdogg60 said:


> It's irrelevant whether he targeted it or not. It's a whitetail. It's not an elephant. It's no different than any other deer except it used to live in a pen and wouldn't count in the record books. But I don't know of any laws against shooting *a wild type animal *(that has a season) that was penned before. My brother is a game warden here and there is absolutely no game laws against shooting a penned or tagged (collared) deer. There may be some civil case brought against the guy but it wouldn't go anywhere.


It is not a "wild type" animal. . It is livestock. It was never a wild animal. It can very easily be compared to someones cow or sheep getting loose, and someone going out and targeting it to try to shoot it. Im not talking about criminal charges, but in that situation(the Ohio one I spoke of), Unless the owner specifically made a statement stating that he would like it shot if seen, he could most definitely pursue legal action.


----------



## tankdogg60

d3ue3ce said:


> It is not a "wild type" animal. . It is livestock. It was never a wild animal. It can very easily be compared to someones cow or sheep getting loose, and someone going out and targeting it to try to shoot it. Im not talking about criminal charges, but in that situation(the Ohio one I spoke of), Unless the owner specifically made a statement stating that he would like it shot if seen, he could most definitely pursue legal action.


Doesn't matter what you compare it to. It's a deer, once it's out its fair game. Let me know if anything comes of it, but it won't.


----------



## PAdorn

leftyarcher19 said:


> Unfortunately for this guy, the deer farm owner is suing him to get the deer back. The deer farm owner is claiming it's livestock since they are regulated under the department of agriculture. What do you guys think of that. According to the PA Game Commission, once it's out, it's fair game.


Hey lefty, your the first person from my area I've seen on this site. Do you live in Huntingdon or surrounding area? You can Pm if you'd like


----------



## bryanroberts

d3ue3ce said:


> It is not a "wild type" animal. . It is livestock. It was never a wild animal. It can very easily be compared to someones cow or sheep getting loose, and someone going out and targeting it to try to shoot it. Im not talking about criminal charges, but in that situation(the Ohio one I spoke of), Unless the owner specifically made a statement stating that he would like it shot if seen, he could most definitely pursue legal action.


Livestock doesn't have a season to hunt. What do we have to do now? ...ask the deer if it's ever been in a pen before I launch an arrow at it?? Give me a break!!


----------



## d3ue3ce

tankdogg60 said:


> Doesn't matter what you compare it to. It's a deer, once it's out its fair game. Let me know if anything comes of it, but it won't.


As I said, before, I know nothing about the one that was posted. . . As I also said, it doesnt matter if it is a deer, cow, or a sheep. . . Its still livestock, and someones property. Just because it looks like a deer, and may be an actual "whitetaile deer", does not make a difference. Still livestock, no matter what.

You can agree or disagree with deer farming/hunting/shooting, (ive never done it and never will) but that doesnt change what it is. 

If I saw a giant in the woods, and shot it, and it turned out to be a HF deer that escaped(no ear tag or markings), I would shoot it. . If I saw one and knew it was escaped, I dont care if its a 250" deer, I wouldnt pick up my bow.


----------



## d3ue3ce

bryanroberts said:


> Livestock doesn't have a season to hunt. What do we have to do now? ...ask the deer if it's ever been in a pen before I launch an arrow at it?? Give me a break!!


No, livestock doesnt have a season to hunt. But I bet you that if you shot the neighbors cow if it got out, he could pursue legal action against you. . Deer are no different when raised behind a fence. . . 

Im not an expert, or claim to be either, but Every deer farm I have seen, the deer had ear tags. . . . 

And Yes, I for sure said to speak to an animal and ask it questions. . . . . Wow. . .


----------



## bryanroberts

There is no law in the u.s. where you cannot shoot a deer that is in the wild with or without ear tags. I own farm animals. It is my responsibility as a land owner to maintain my fences. If my animals get out and get killed by any means I have no right to anything. If you kill one on my property I have rights.


----------



## bryanroberts

d3ue3ce said:


> No, livestock doesnt have a season to hunt. But I bet you that if you shot the neighbors cow if it got out, he could pursue legal action against you. . Deer are no different when raised behind a fence. . .
> 
> Im not an expert, or claim to be either, but Every deer farm I have seen, the deer had ear tags. . . .
> 
> And Yes, I for sure said to speak to an animal and ask it questions. . . . . Wow. . .


I know you can't ask a deer where he's from that's my point. That's why you are not liable.


----------



## chaded

d3ue3ce said:


> No, livestock doesnt have a season to hunt. But I bet you that if you shot the neighbors cow if it got out, he could pursue legal action against you. . Deer are no different when raised behind a fence. . .
> 
> Im not an expert, or claim to be either, but Every deer farm I have seen, the deer had ear tags. . . .
> 
> And Yes, I for sure said to speak to an animal and ask it questions. . . . . Wow. . .


A lot of times dnrs view these pen deer as a threat to the wild deer if they escape (I.e., disease ). So, usually it is shoot on sight. This is not the same situation as a cow or a sheep. I was talking with a guy that shot an exotic deer that escaped from a farm. I think it was a fallow or something. He was getting pictures of it on trail can and told DNR about it. The DNR told him some of them escaped and they wanted him to shoot them if he seen them. No tag necessary. He ended up shooting one of them with no issues. When livestock or any animal becomes a considered threat or danger to people, or has the possibility of spreading disease to wildlife they are no longer treated like the neighbors lamb that got loose and is in your yard.


----------



## tankdogg60

d3ue3ce said:


> No, livestock doesnt have a season to hunt. But I bet you that if you shot the neighbors cow if it got out, he could pursue legal action against you. . Deer are no different when raised behind a fence. . .
> 
> Im not an expert, or claim to be either, but Every deer farm I have seen, the deer had ear tags. . . .
> 
> And Yes, I for sure said to speak to an animal and ask it questions. . . . . Wow. . .


I don't know about where you're from, but around here if a man's cows get in my yard I can shoot them if I well please. I've had the situation happen here before, but of course I wouldn't shoot someone's cow. As I said my brother is a game warden here and he had a call the other day from a guy that had a deer with an orange collar in his yard. The man asked if he could shoot it and my brother said he could if he wanted too, he just may have a pissing match with the neighbor, but there aren't any laws against it. My brother would rather him not shoot it, but it's to the man's digression.


----------



## tankdogg60

bryanroberts said:


> There is no law in the u.s. where you cannot shoot a deer that is in the wild with or without ear tags. I own farm animals. It is my responsibility as a land owner to maintain my fences. If my animals get out and get killed by any means I have no right to anything. If you kill one on my property I have rights.


This^^


----------



## affe22

d3ue3ce said:


> Unless the owner specifically made a statement stating that he would like it shot if seen, he could most definitely pursue legal action.


According to Ohio law, once a deer escapes a fence it becomes fair game and I doubt the owner of said animal has any ground if they tried to pursue legal action. Deer raised as livestock and not governed the same way as other forms of livestock like cattle or sheep.


----------



## d3ue3ce

affe22 said:


> According to Ohio law, once a deer escapes a fence it becomes fair game and I doubt the owner of said animal has any ground if they tried to pursue legal action. Deer raised as livestock and not governed the same way as other forms of livestock like cattle or sheep.


Cite that law please. . . 

High fence hunting is fun. and boy is it a challenge with a big fence!


----------



## affe22

See 1(a) and 2(b). The legal responsibility is on the owner to prevent escape. How can they sue someone for shooting a deer they illegally allowed to escape? Show me a law like that for cattle or sheep and I'll take it all back. 

http://codes.ohio.gov/oac/1501:31-19-04


----------



## tankdogg60

uh oh boys!!


----------



## affe22

And you didn't post a link?

Isn't that the King Buck?


----------



## d3ue3ce

affe22 said:


> See 1(a) and 2(b). The legal responsibility is on the owner to prevent escape. How can they sue someone for shooting a deer they illegally allowed to escape? Show me a law like that for cattle or sheep and I'll take it all back.
> 
> http://codes.ohio.gov/oac/1501:31-19-04


You cited a law saying that owners cannot let the animals escape. . .Im still waiting for the cite saying that "once a deer escapes a fence it becomes fair game" (quoted from your previous post.)


----------



## tankdogg60

Yeah, Johnny King buck. 

http://gothunts.com/new-world-record-whitetail-johnny-king-buck/


----------



## d3ue3ce

tankdogg60 said:


> View attachment 2129204
> 
> 
> uh oh boys!!


If I had a dollar for every time someone posted a photo/thread/reply saying "New world record". . . . . 

Well, I would have a lot more money than I do right now


----------



## chaded

tankdogg60 said:


> View attachment 2129204
> 
> 
> uh oh boys!!


What do you mean "uh oh?"


----------



## tankdogg60

d3ue3ce said:


> If I had a dollar for every time someone posted a photo/thread/reply saying "New world record". . . . .
> 
> Well, I would have a lot more money than I do right now


It really is the new world record, read the link


----------



## tankdogg60

chaded said:


> What do you mean "uh oh?"


I was just joking about the uh oh


----------



## d3ue3ce

tankdogg60 said:


> It really is the new world record, read the link


This is old news. . It was not recorded as the new world record. . . Must be you didnt read the linked article, because the "big buck club" made their announcement in April. . . Its January. . There has been so much drama over this deer in the last couple years, yet it is still not actually considered a world record. .


----------



## tankdogg60

d3ue3ce said:


> This is old news. . It was not recorded as the new world record. . . Must be you didnt read the linked article, because the "big buck club" made their announcement in April. . . Its January. . There has been so much drama over this deer in the last couple years, yet it is still not actually considered a world record. .


Lol you think OG is a world record and it's a penned deer! I can't post something just messing with you without getting attacked? Sorry I forgot I was on AT!


----------



## PAdorn

tankdogg60 said:


> Lol you think OG is a world record and it's a penned deer! I can't post something just messing with you without getting attacked? Sorry I forgot I was on AT!


Yeah! Geeze! Stop your joking! No joking on AT!!


----------



## d3ue3ce

tankdogg60 said:


> Lol you think OG is a world record and it's a penned deer! I can't post something just messing with you without getting attacked? Sorry I forgot I was on AT!


uhh. . News flash for ya dude. .. I never claimed OG to be a world record, or a free range deer. . actually my opinion has been quite the opposite. .


----------



## tankdogg60

Sorry it was just a joke. I'm well aware of the dispute over the horn being a split rather than off the main beam or whatever. Someone just sent that to me again, from Facebook I suppose. Just messing sorry. Just trying to break the tension. The deer/cow saga can continue!


----------



## tankdogg60

d3ue3ce said:


> uhh. . News flash for ya dude. .. I never claimed OG to be a world record, or a free range deer. . actually my opinion has been quite the opposite. .


Sorry, again just a joke! News flash for YOU "dude", deer doesn't equal cow!


----------



## d3ue3ce

tankdogg60 said:


> Sorry, again just a joke! News flash for YOU "dude", deer doesn't equal cow!


Sure it does! They both have horns! 


:darkbeer::shade:


----------



## d3ue3ce

tankdogg60 said:


> Sorry it was just a joke. I'm well aware of the dispute over the horn being a split rather than off the main beam or whatever. Someone just sent that to me again, from Facebook I suppose. Just messing sorry. Just trying to break the tension. The deer/cow saga can continue!


No worries, Just making sure to put it out there, since photos like that tend to start a trend of email/facebook/text chains claiming the deer is from florida/kentucky/texas/michigan!


----------



## tankdogg60

There's alot of controversy over this one I got a few weeks ago, whether it was penned or free range. That's a free ranging cow if I ever seen one!


----------



## bryanroberts

tankdogg60 said:


> View attachment 2129262
> 
> 
> There's alot of controversy over this one I got a few weeks ago, whether it was penned or free range. That's a free ranging cow if I ever seen one!


Better not have been someone's livestock...lol


----------



## d3ue3ce

Looks like a rare piebald/zebra bull. Nice job on that one! Did you happen to see OG roaming around in the pen you got that one out of?


----------



## tankdogg60

d3ue3ce said:


> Looks like a rare piebald/zebra bull. Nice job on that one! Did you happen to see OG roaming around in the pen you got that one out of?


OG was with him! Just liked this one due to all the mass!


----------



## affe22

d3ue3ce said:


> You cited a law saying that owners cannot let the animals escape. . .Im still waiting for the cite saying that "once a deer escapes a fence it becomes fair game" (quoted from your previous post.)


If it is illegal to fail to prevent escape then how can a hunter who shoots the deer be held liable when legally hunting during deer season? What law have they broken in shooting the deer? Don't you think in the rather extensive regulations that there would be something stating it is illegal to shoot an ear-tagged deer if it were? There has been more than one cervid escapee that met it's end by a hunter and I have never heard of the hunter being held financially responsible. 

Whether you want to believe it or not, captive cervids are not regulated identically to cattle, horses, sheep, or other livestock. There are good reasons for this that are in place to protect the health of our wildlife.


----------



## d3ue3ce

tankdogg60 said:


> OG was with him! Just liked this one due to all the mass!


Yeah, he is definantely more unique that OG. . I mean c'mon, Deer that big are behind every tree in Ohio arent they? Now cattle like that you just dont see every day


----------



## robampton

affe22 said:


> If it is illegal to fail to prevent escape then how can a hunter who shoots the deer be held liable when legally hunting during deer season? What law have they broken in shooting the deer? Don't you think in the rather extensive regulations that there would be something stating it is illegal to shoot an ear-tagged deer if it were? There has been more than one cervid escapee that met it's end by a hunter and I have never heard of the hunter being held financially responsible.
> 
> Whether you want to believe it or not, captive cervids are not regulated identically to cattle, horses, sheep, or other livestock. There are good reasons for this that are in place to protect the health of our wildlife.


I think some others are forgetting something rather important in this discussion and that is there is no cow season. So there could be no mistake when shooting someones cow or horse. There is a deer season. There is no way they could charge someone who shoots a deer with a little tag in its ear. It would be very easy to shoot a deer without seeing a tag in its off side ear, for example. No matter what the law "should" be, in reality it comes down to enforcement. I get that these deer are personal property like a cow, but there is no way someone could enforce that if someone shoots a deer that is legal in every way other than being owned by someone. That would never stand up in court. If there was a cow season, and a cow got out, they couldn't possibly charge someone for shooting it.


----------



## tankdogg60

Not to jump of the subject any farther lol, but did anyone know a cows stomach with this big?!


----------



## d3ue3ce

tankdogg60 said:


> View attachment 2129298
> 
> 
> Not to jump of the subject any farther lol, but did anyone know a cows stomach with this big?!


Yeah, They have 1 huge stomach, with 4 seperate digestive "stomachs" inside of it. Massive


----------



## DaneHunter

tankdogg60 said:


> View attachment 2129298
> 
> 
> Not to jump of the subject any farther lol, but did anyone know a cows stomach with this big?!


I'm afraid to ask... But where did that pic come from?


----------



## Carbon missile

Definitely free range. Ear tag is clearly photo shopped. &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## bryanroberts

tankdogg60 said:


> View attachment 2129298
> 
> 
> Not to jump of the subject any farther lol, but did anyone know a cows stomach with this big?!


God almighty if you poked that with your knife even the squirrels would be puking. Whew!##


----------



## Carbon missile

I think I smell it!


----------



## bryanroberts

tankdogg60 said:


> View attachment 2129262
> 
> There's alot of controversy over this one I got a few weeks ago, whether it was penned or free range. That's a free ranging cow if I ever seen one!


I don't know if it's just me but I've killed does with bigger hams than this cow. Lol


----------



## tankdogg60

bryanroberts said:


> I don't know if it's just me but I've killed does with bigger hams than this cow. Lol


I think all the nutrition went to the spikes


----------



## bryanroberts

tankdogg60 said:


> I think all the nutrition went to the spikes


I think so.. just carries it's mass all the way out. What does that ear tag mean? "Hold for OB"??
Seems odd! Lol


----------



## tankdogg60

bryanroberts said:


> I think so.. just carries it's mass all the way out. What does that ear tag mean? "Hold for OB"??
> Seems odd! Lol


That is like a "golden ticket"! It gets me 1 free admission into OB Wonka's personal deer factory!


----------



## tankdogg60

DaneHunter said:


> I'm afraid to ask... But where did that pic come from?


Lol, this was a cow that got out next to my cousins hunt club. The farmer was never able to catch it, so he told them if they saw it to please kill it before it caused a car accident or something. So they shot it and butchered it.


----------



## bryanroberts

That thing looked like it was all stomach! Lol


----------



## sway415

tankdogg60 said:


> I don't know about where you're from, but around here if a man's cows get in my yard I can shoot them if I well please. I've had the situation happen here before, but of course I wouldn't shoot someone's cow. As I said my brother is a game warden here and he had a call the other day from a guy that had a deer with an orange collar in his yard. The man asked if he could shoot it and my brother said he could if he wanted too, he just may have a pissing match with the neighbor, but there aren't any laws against it. My brother would rather him not shoot it, but it's to the man's digression.


That isn't the case everywhere. Very good friend of mine has lots of property in Iowa. Neighbors cows were constantly "getting out" and into his food plots. After several talks with the owner that got no where, my friend told him the next time he saw a cow on his property it would be shot... And that's exactly what happened. Next time he was out, a cow walked under him in his stand and he shot it. The neighbor then sued him and won, even though it was proven in court that the cow's owner did not take necessary means to contain his livestock. I guess it all depends on what state you are in...


----------



## ironworker172

Talk about a thread getting off topic!


----------



## stcks&strngs

d3ue3ce said:


> Sure it does! They both have horns!
> 
> 
> :darkbeer::shade:


Cows have horns and deer have antlers...


----------



## H20fwler

d3ue3ce said:


> No, livestock doesnt have a season to hunt. *But I bet you that if you shot the neighbors cow if it got out, he could pursue legal action against you. *. Deer are no different when raised behind a fence. . .
> 
> Im not an expert, or claim to be either, but Every deer farm I have seen, the deer had ear tags. . . .
> 
> And Yes, I for sure said to speak to an animal and ask it questions. . . . . Wow. . .


You would loose that bet in Ohio if it was on your property.


----------



## tankdogg60

sway415 said:


> That isn't the case everywhere. Very good friend of mine has lots of property in Iowa. Neighbors cows were constantly "getting out" and into his food plots. After several talks with the owner that got no where, my friend told him the next time he saw a cow on his property it would be shot... And that's exactly what happened. Next time he was out, a cow walked under him in his stand and he shot it. The neighbor then sued him and won, even though it was proven in court that the cow's owner did not take necessary means to contain his livestock. I guess it all depends on what state you are in...


Yeah I can't remember if I was in WY or MT, but there were free ranging cattle that (I was told) if you hit one with your vehicle, you were responsible for the cow. I'm sure it could vary depending on where you are. But deer are different than cattle is the original point, even though some are "like" livestock. At the end of the day, they're deer. A man would obviously know a cow wasn't in season. But there's no effective action that can be taken to notify everyone that a deer is loose from a pen and "not to shoot". Once a deer is out, it's fair game.


----------



## d3ue3ce

stcks&strngs said:


> Cows have horns and deer have antlers...


Obviously your sarcasm meter is broken.....i figured i could bait at least 1 person with that....and I was right!


----------



## stcks&strngs

d3ue3ce said:


> Obviously your sarcasm meter is broken.....i figured i could bait at least 1 person with that....and I was right!


Whatever helps you sleep at night


----------



## bryanroberts

Oh where oh where could the deer og be
Oh where oh where could he be


----------



## snoodcrusher




----------



## bryanroberts

The dying of a thread is quiet and peaceful


----------



## jeffbv

this thread is in denial that it is over


----------



## bryanroberts

jeffbv said:


> this thread is in denial that it is over


Yep!! The deer that hangs out around subdivisions in the daylight has eluded an arrow yet another year. Oh well.


----------



## Onpoint85

I got him. He wandered down to Muhlenberg county Kentucky and I just stuck him. My camera broke though so, no pics


----------



## bryanroberts

Onpoint85 said:


> I got him. He wandered down to Muhlenberg county Kentucky and I just stuck him. My camera broke though so, no pics


Then he ran to die in a pond full of alligators


----------



## Treehugger98

Sheds will surface soon if he's not dead


----------



## bryanroberts

Treehugger98 said:


> Sheds will surface soon if he's not dead


What time of year did the sheds show up last year?


----------



## Onpoint85

bryanroberts said:


> Then he ran to die in a pond full of alligators


Don't know if there's gators in there or not, but he is in a pond. It's too damn cold to go in after him. If I can lasso his horns I'll get ya a pic. If not, well, at least Yall know the ending now


----------



## bryanroberts

Onpoint85 said:


> Don't know if there's gators in there or not, but he is in a pond. It's too damn cold to go in after him. If I can lasso his horns I'll get ya a pic. If not, well, at least Yall know the ending now


That's good to know! At least he never escaped his fence like some of the deer we've been reading about


----------



## tackscall

bryanroberts said:


> The dying of a thread is quiet and peaceful


This thread was hit in the void, it will never die


----------



## kscumminsdriver

bryanroberts said:


> What time of year did the sheds show up last year?


June...


----------



## flopduster

tackscall said:


> This thread was hit in the void, it will never die


Awesome quote right there!!!


----------



## hatchettjack

I hear rompula may be making a run at leasing said area!


----------



## Onpoint85

hatchettjack said:


> I hear rompula may be making a run at leasing said area!


wander if OB is related to ol mitch


----------



## JMart294

Im betting OB kills him next year and makes his AT return under the name BoonersOhio. :darkbeer:


----------



## PAdorn

JMart294 said:


> Im betting OB kills him next year and makes his AT return under the name BoonersOhio. :darkbeer:


He's probably already amongst us..


----------



## QDM

Same buck?


----------



## Roo223

Nope


----------



## QDM

Upon further inspection it's definitely not the same buck but a dandy nonetheless


----------



## Roo223

Yes sir that is a stud for sure


----------



## BP1992

QDM said:


> Same buck?


Not even close


----------



## 2robinhood

Last years shed picture.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=2065370&d=1413744583


----------



## DaneHunter

2robinhood said:


> Last years shed picture.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=2065370&d=1413744583











Better pic.


----------



## 2robinhood

DaneHunter said:


> Better pic.


Yes.
I have three pictures saved of the sheds, here is the third picture.


----------



## 2robinhood

OG in 2010 ?


----------



## smokin x's

2robinhood said:


> OG in 2010 ?


that buck sure looks really similar! 

If it is OG, that would put him around 6.5- 7.5 years old this year :mg:


----------



## Onpoint85

No way to know for sure but I I'd say it's a good possibility. I've seen deer there that look like twins with unique characteristics that were killed 30 miles apart. I've also seen unique features carried on a farm for 20 years. 

One thing I will say is that I bet there aren't too many 3.5 year old 7x7's out there with a bladed split left g 2. 

Good find.


----------



## saskguy

That dead buck that has Bgi on the pic is from Manitoba this fall. Those cam pics look A lot Like the ones this yr only younger and smaller, left G5 especially.


----------



## skippyturtle

bryanroberts said:


> Yep!! The deer that hangs out around subdivisions in the daylight has eluded an arrow yet another year. Oh well.


Still have until February 1 so he could yet be killed.


----------



## PAdorn

Very nice pics robin hood. That buck sure has some OG features


----------



## BP1992

2robinhood said:


> OG in 2010 ?


Where did you get those?


----------



## floridacrackr

2robinhood said:


> OG in 2010 ?


Interesting find...what's the story with these pics? There are definitely enough similarities to assume it could be him.


----------



## KYDEER16

Everyone was as assuming OG was 3.5 last year, if those pics are really him in 2010 then he is at least 7.5 this year


----------



## DaneHunter

KYDEER16 said:


> Everyone was as assuming OG was 3.5 last year, if those pics are really him in 2010 then he is at least 7.5 this year


Who thought he was 3.5? I was under the assumption the entire time he was atleast 6+


----------



## KYDEER16

DaneHunter said:


> Who thought he was 3.5? I was under the assumption the entire time he was atleast 6+


I'm pretty sure there was people saying they thought he was 3.5. Could be wrong, but I think I remember people arguing about it because they was saying Milo's deer was estimated to be around the same age (3.5). Don't feel like researching 237 pages to find it though, maybe someone else will remember


----------



## Pittstate23

2robinhood said:


> OG in 2010 ?


^^^ Chad in 2015? Jk but that does look almost identical in characteristics. would be interested to know the story on these pics


----------



## rustyhart

I think Fred bear finished this buck off with a pistol, looks like a bullet hole in the back of his neck.


----------



## Jack The Ripper

KYDEER16 said:


> I'm pretty sure there was people saying they thought he was 3.5. Could be wrong, but I think I remember people arguing about it because they was saying Milo's deer was estimated to be around the same age (3.5). Don't feel like researching 237 pages to find it though, maybe someone else will remember


I personally can't see him being 3.5. A whitetails skeletol structure usually doesn't stop growing until they are at least 4. After that is when things shift to their antlers and they really start adding the bone.


----------



## jthomas218

not a real ethical shot or should I say shots made on the deer, I hate deer drives, awesome deer and seems the guy got the shaft by B&C but the story of shooting at it so many times in a 45 minute period is kind of upsetting


----------



## ironworker172

jthomas218 said:


> not a real ethical shot or should I say shots made on the deer, I hate deer drives, awesome deer and seems the guy got the shaft by B&C but the story of shooting at it so many times in a 45 minute period is kind of upsetting


What am I missing ????


----------



## 2robinhood

floridacrackr said:


> Interesting find...what's the story with these pics? There are definitely enough similarities to assume it could be him.


Someone on Ohio Sportsman that is following this thread said that he believes that he had pictures of him in 2010.
it sure looks like him to me.


----------



## Roo223

2robinhood said:


> Someone on Ohio Sportsman that is following this thread said that he believes that he had pictures of him in 2010.
> it sure looks like him to me.


Those pics look a lot like og


----------



## floridacrackr

2robinhood said:


> Someone on Ohio Sportsman that is following this thread said that he believes that he had pictures of him in 2010.
> it sure looks like him to me.


Yeah it sure looks like the same deer!


----------



## BoHunter0210

And the thread continues!...he might start going downhill soon...


----------



## JMart294

BoHunter0210 said:


> And the thread continues!...he might start going downhill soon...


thats what i was thinking. Somebody better get on him next season.


----------



## PY Bucks

jthomas218 said:


> not a real ethical shot or should I say shots made on the deer, I hate deer drives, awesome deer and seems the guy got the shaft by B&C but the story of shooting at it so many times in a 45 minute period is kind of upsetting


Wait...what???


----------



## JWilson90

PY Bucks said:


> Wait...what???


That's wat I was thinking. I think he's posting in the wrong thread lol


----------



## CrabDaddy

BoHunter0210 said:


> ...might start going downhill soon...


You mean the deer or this thread?


----------



## Carbon missile

I haven't followed all of these OG threads from day 1 but I've never looked at OG pics and thought he was a 6.5 year old or older deer but never heard it discussed. I would have guessed he was 5.5 max. Doesn't look like an old deer anywhere but the rack imo. Makes me really think the 2010 deer may be a different deer. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Roo223

Carbon missile said:


> I haven't followed all of these OG threads from day 1 but I've never looked at OG pics and thought he was a 6.5 year old or older deer but never heard it discussed. I would have guessed he was 5.5 max. Doesn't look like an old deer anywhere but the rack imo. Makes me really think the 2010 deer may be a different deer. What are your thoughts?


If that's not og that's about as close as it gets. Can't say it us 100% either but those racks are very very similar


----------



## Carbon missile

I wouldn't say it not him. Sure looks like him. I'm just surprised to think OG could be 7.5 I guess


----------



## Cannonball08

Roo223 said:


> Those pics look a lot like og


anyone have a link to these 2010 pics?


----------



## jamesbalog

Cannonball08 said:


> anyone have a link to these 2010 pics?


im looking all over ohio sportsman currently... see if i can find it


----------



## ridgerunner1

Chasin is member on ohiosprtsman and he posted og there is that what y'all are seeing


----------



## smokin x's

jamesbalog said:


> im looking all over ohio sportsman currently... see if i can find it





Cannonball08 said:


> anyone have a link to these 2010 pics?


Post 5909 in this thread has two of the pics? Not sure if there is more out there on the other forum or not.


----------



## Roo223

here's one


----------



## Roo223

here's the other


----------



## floridacrackr

Unless someone can take ownership of these photos we can't assume the date or time stamp is correct.


----------



## 2robinhood

jamesbalog said:


> im looking all over ohio sportsman currently... see if i can find it


Post #36 & #36
The guy only has 6 post.

http://www.ohiosportsman.com/forum/...18-giant-ohio-buck-archery-talk-forums-3.html


----------



## Roo223

floridacrackr said:


> Unless someone can take ownership of these photos we can't assume the date or time stamp is correct.


Your right but if these are of og still puts him at least 5 years old going on 6 if not 7. So he could be on decline from this point on.


----------



## 2robinhood

Another pic of last years sheds.


----------



## floridacrackr

No one even gave the guy that posted the 2010 pics a second thought.


----------



## Scotty C

d3ue3ce said:


> It is not a "wild type" animal. . It is livestock. It was never a wild animal. It can very easily be compared to someones cow or sheep getting loose, and someone going out and targeting it to try to shoot it. Im not talking about criminal charges, but in that situation(the Ohio one I spoke of), Unless the owner specifically made a statement stating that he would like it shot if seen, he could most definitely pursue legal action.


I used to raise whitetails.. If you think some pen deer aren't wild then you don't know what you are talking about. I had 24 whitetails at one time and they were very wild. Depending on the size of the enclosure and the interaction with the deer they can be accustom to people or very much wild... 
My neighbor had a pet lion...no bs.. That thing was far from being "tame".... 

Years ago I had a coyote get inside the pen... My best breeder doe escaped and is still roaming around the woods near my house... She has been spotted on a few occasions by myself and my brothers. Ear tag still attached and in the spring she always has fawns with her.. 
So yes, a pen raised deer can become very much wild and survive outside an enclosure as free range.


----------



## Huntmaster143

I was blown away last year with a penned deer that escaped when a tree fell on the fence. He traveled 8 miles and crossed two rivers, then decided to spend the fall on my property. 

I hunted him hard until I ran into the owner and I figured it out. That buck made it thru Michigan's entire hunting season and finally succomb to injuries suffered from a car accident.


----------



## BoHunter0210

CrabDaddy said:


> You mean the deer or this thread?


LOL...the thread has gone downhill since it's glory days, it isn't quite what it once was...but yeah that deer might be going downhill soon if the 2010 pics are him...next year he might be OLD GEEZER instead of OHIO GIANT!!


----------



## Scotty C

I have been hoping since day one that OG was a free range deer... 
There are only 2 things that could be the truth in this whole situation...

1. He is behind a fence and there is so much publicity that he's gonna get to live and breed as long as he wants...
2. He is the most cunning free range whitetail in the history of the world.

Don't know which of the two it is but there is no doubting it's one of them...


----------



## Pittstate23

What takes me back is all the comments previously about how it seems impossible that if he's free range someone hasn't shot him. Big bucks die of old age every day.


----------



## Scotty C

Pittstate23 said:


> What takes me back is all the comments previously about how it seems impossible that if he's free range someone hasn't shot him. Big bucks die of old age every day.


Totally agree with this statement.. However I don't think most bucks have been so closely followed as OG has been.. It a miracle he hasn't been poached by someone..


----------



## Octoberjohn

My question about all of this is if the OG is a penned deer, then wouldn't that drop the value of the sheds that were found last spring a significant amount. Does the man that bought the sheds and put them all over the internet for everyone to see, buy pen raised sheds and shows them off like that? I would figure that he would have researched that a little bit as well as the folks from BGI. I really don't think that they would have published an article about this buck without having some confirmation that the buck was free range. Also since Chasen posted the first pics of this buck last fall, he has been put thru the ringer to prove his credibility. If it is a penned buck then why doesn't anyone question him about the buck he shot this fall? After all if he was after a penned buck last fall why all of the sudden is this years buck any different?

I personally believe this buck to be free range but at the same time find it hard to believe that it hasn't gotten killed. I did not mean anything against Chasen either, and I do believe him and his story. Just some questions that go through my mind about this buck.


----------



## sticknstring33

Scotty C said:


> Totally agree with this statement.. However I don't think most bucks have been so closely followed as OG has been.. It a miracle he hasn't been poached by someone..


I sat atop that cell tower for 3 nights w/ my spotlight over Thanksgiving break and only saw him once. Was trying to hold the light between my legs as I shouldered the xbow and the darn thing dropped and clanked off the base of the stand. All I heard was the buck crashing away in the darkness. It still haunts me knowing I was so close... Had the damn mount picked out and everything. And yes, I already have a new xbow light mount kit on order.


----------



## skippyturtle

ironworker172 said:


> What am I missing ????


I think he is referring to the hunt of the Hanson buck.


----------



## tankdogg60

scotty c said:


> i have been hoping since day one that og was a free range deer...
> There are only 2 things that could be the truth in this whole situation...
> 
> 1. He is behind a fence and there is so much publicity that he's gonna get to live and breed as long as he wants...
> 2. He is the most cunning free range whitetail in the history of the world.
> 
> Don't know which of the two it is but there is no doubting it's one of them...


^^this


----------



## tankdogg60

That's GOTTA be him, I have pics of him from '07. The similarities are impeccable!!


----------



## rustyhart

tankdogg60 said:


> That's GOTTA be him, I have pics of him from '07. The similarities are impeccable!!
> View attachment 2134508


In all seriousness though, what do you think happened to that buck?


----------



## tankdogg60

rustyhart said:


> In all seriousness though, what do you think happened to that buck?


I have no idea. It appears it may have been hit in the shoulder, but from the center of the hole an arrow should have penetrated easily and killed that deer. It may have nicked the shoulder, but should have went through. Unless it's a coyote wound or from another deer or something like that


----------



## rustyhart

tankdogg60 said:


> I have no idea. It appears it may have been hit in the shoulder, but from the center of the hole an arrow should have penetrated easily and killed that deer. It may have nicked the shoulder, but should have went through. Unless it's a coyote wound or from another deer or something like that


That's what I was thinking, if it was from a hunter he should be dead.


----------



## DaneHunter

rustyhart said:


> In all seriousness though, what do you think happened to that buck?


It's probably either a tick or a fibrous tumor. That's not an entry around unless someone was using a pellet gun.


----------



## ironworker172

Octoberjohn said:


> My question about all of this is if the OG is a penned deer, then wouldn't that drop the value of the sheds that were found last spring a significant amount. Does the man that bought the sheds and put them all over the internet for everyone to see, buy pen raised sheds and shows them off like that? I would figure that he would have researched that a little bit as well as the folks from BGI. I really don't think that they would have published an article about this buck without having some confirmation that the buck was free range. Also since Chasen posted the first pics of this buck last fall, he has been put thru the ringer to prove his credibility. If it is a penned buck then why doesn't anyone question him about the buck he shot this fall? After all if he was after a penned buck last fall why all of the sudden is this years buck any different?
> 
> I personally believe this buck to be free range but at the same time find it hard to believe that it hasn't gotten killed. I did not mean anything against Chasen either, and I do believe him and his story. Just some questions that go through my mind about this buck.


I agree with everything you are saying. I live not that far from where this bucks is and have some good friends who I consider top notch bowhunters that live and hunt southern Ohio and they assure me the buck is free range. I get sick of hearing all the negative comments from people who are hundreds of miles away but think they know it all. Locals know plenty but they don't tell everyone their business. However, I am disappointed they didn't take him this year. His rack was cleaner this year than last. I guess I'll wait to see what the sheds score this year!


----------



## Treehugger98

OG could have as easily been poached, if he is free range / if that's the case it will eventually be known. If he was hanging around those fields / he was seen and probably spoken for / motto around where I live is you better kill him when you see him / poaching is bad around my neck if the woods! Sad but true


----------



## KRONIIK

rustyhart said:


> In all seriousness though, what do you think happened to that buck?


 Somebody shot him right in the void. 
He'll be fine!

:wink:


----------



## floridacrackr

ironworker172 said:


> I agree with everything you are saying. I live not that far from where this bucks is and have some good friends who I consider top notch bowhunters that live and hunt southern Ohio and they assure me the buck is free range. I get sick of hearing all the negative comments from people who are hundreds of miles away but think they know it all. Locals know plenty but they don't tell everyone their business. However, *I am disappointed they didn't take him this year.* His rack was cleaner this year than last. I guess I'll wait to see what the sheds score this year!



I thought Ohio's hunting season ran into February?


----------



## namozine

Pittstate23 said:


> What takes me back is all the comments previously about how it seems impossible that if he's free range someone hasn't shot him. Big bucks die of old age every day.


This^^^^ I recall Jim Shockey saying a while back that he's sure world record bucks die of old age every year in his part of the world...


----------



## kp3100

floridacrackr said:


> I thought Ohio's hunting season ran into February?


February 1st I believe.


----------



## SharpStix

This thread should be re-titled "Herpes Simplex"


----------



## CrabDaddy

tankdogg60 said:


> That's GOTTA be him, I have pics of him from '07. The similarities are impeccable!!
> View attachment 2134508


Clearly Photoshop - that deer has no feet!


----------



## ironworker172

floridacrackr said:


> I thought Ohio's hunting season ran into February?


Yea....I was just going out on a limb and saying, if he wasn't taken during the rut or gun season or muzzy season, I feel pretty safe in saying he won't be taken this year. That is unless someone has poached him and waiting for things to cool off before creating their story. I sure hope that isn't the case, but I can't believe he has made it through another year.


----------



## saskguy

> I recall Jim Shockey saying a while back that he's sure world record bucks die of old age every year in his part of the world...


Maybe every now and then, but every year is a pretty serious exaggeration.


----------



## Fortyneck

saskguy said:


> Maybe every now and then, but every year is a pretty serious exaggeration.


I'm not saying either of you are wrong but it strikes me as a fact that would be near impossible to prove albeit good food for thought.


----------



## buglecrazy

CrabDaddy said:


> Clearly Photoshop - that deer has no feet!


I see what you did there...Good one HA!


----------



## Carbon missile

Txt. Not ready to let it die yet. Lol


----------



## fredbearcasey

1 more week for the deer to be killed legally.


----------



## Billie

Carbon missile said:


> Txt. Not ready to let it die yet. Lol


Yep. Me neither.


----------



## bryanroberts

He will probably get killed as a shed deer. Wouldn't that suck!!


----------



## Carbon missile

bryanroberts said:


> He will probably get killed as a shed deer. Wouldn't that suck!!


High fence management doe hunt. Lol


----------



## smokin x's

CrabDaddy said:


> Clearly Photoshop - that deer has no feet!


haha

what comes around goes around


----------



## gcab

ironworker172 said:


> I agree with everything you are saying. I live not that far from where this bucks is and have some good friends who I consider top notch bowhunters that live and hunt southern Ohio and they assure me the buck is free range. I get sick of hearing all the negative comments from people who are hundreds of miles away but think they know it all. Locals know plenty but they don't tell everyone their business. However, I am disappointed they didn't take him this year. His rack was cleaner this year than last. I guess I'll wait to see what the sheds score this year!


Wait... someone has good friends that are great hunters that know of the deer and are around him? you don't say. about time someone has friends that are on him and know where its at and free range. do they happen to have pics of him every day for months except for 9 days? or are they hunting him in the really big woods.. that are small patches from roads all around? or do they watch it go into these huge albeit small patches of woods and then hunt different farms?


----------



## pope125

gcab said:


> Wait... someone has good friends that are great hunters that know of the deer and are around him? you don't say. about time someone has friends that are on him and know where its at and free range. do they happen to have pics of him every day for months except for 9 days? or are they hunting him in the really big woods.. that are small patches from roads all around? or do they watch it go into these huge albeit small patches of woods and then hunt different farms?


Sounds like a bunch of BS to me.


----------



## tankdogg60

gcab said:


> Wait... someone has good friends that are great hunters that know of the deer and are around him? you don't say. about time someone has friends that are on him and know where its at and free range. do they happen to have pics of him every day for months except for 9 days? or are they hunting him in the really big woods.. that are small patches from roads all around? or do they watch it go into these huge albeit small patches of woods and then hunt different farms?


Lol


----------



## tankdogg60

smokin x's said:


> haha
> 
> what comes around goes around


The photo of OG hasn't yet to be proved legit either...just sayin. Oh wait this is all real..


----------



## I like Meat

ZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzz .... meh


----------



## zmax hunter

Just talked with Matt Beard, the antler collector,..OG sheds here at the Ks Monster Buck Classic. He is 100% sure the buck is legit free range.


----------



## DaneHunter

zmax hunter said:


> Just talked with Matt Beard, the antler collector,..OG sheds here at the Ks Monster Buck Classic. He is 100% sure the buck is legit free range.


Of course the guy that paid $7500 bucks for a set of sheds is going to say that. The guy that paid $35k for the King rack also says his deer is the new world record when it isn't.


----------



## INtreestand

Are OG sheds at the classic?


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

INtreestand said:


> Are OG sheds at the classic?


Yep.


----------



## gcab

zmax hunter said:


> Just talked with Matt Beard, the antler collector,..OG sheds here at the Ks Monster Buck Classic. He is 100% sure the buck is legit free range.


Hahahaha. Lol


----------



## bryanroberts

DaneHunter said:


> Of course the guy that paid $7500 bucks for a set of sheds is going to say that. The guy that paid $35k for the King rack also says his deer is the new world record when it isn't.


Don't think he would admit to being duped


----------



## ironworker172

Funny some people don't think he's free range and want proof he is, yet they offer zero proof he is a pen deer. There has been plenty of evidence to show he is free range.....where is you proof he's not? You'd have to be an idiot to think this deer is in a pen all this time and know one coming on to tell where he is. Again...most of the haters are out of staters....lol. Jealousy and ignorance! I know that is hard to believe out of a tv professional type from the industry....lmao.


----------



## us326544

Free donut for post #6000 in the great MANDRAMA thread.


----------



## I like Meat

wake me when something important happens ........ it never will BTW .... ZZZzzzzzzzz


----------



## rustyhart

5994.


----------



## rustyhart

5995.


----------



## rustyhart

5996.


----------



## rustyhart

5997.


----------



## rustyhart

5998.


----------



## rustyhart

5999.


----------



## rustyhart

I have post number 5000 too.


----------



## itallushrt

I farted


----------



## DV1

Scotty C said:


> 2. He is the most cunning free range whitetail in the history of the world.


Not hardly. This buck lived in an area of NJ that is extremely heavily hunted, much more than probably any part of Ohio, times 2. Area is basically small woodlots, a few pieces bigger than 40 acres but most small with lots of fields. Very heavily hunted in all seasons, including massive, frequent deer drives. I know of several people that had trail camera pics of him but don't know of anyone who actually saw him in daylight. He was found dead in the winter, never taken by a hunter. There is a very good chance this Ohio deer could be living the same, charmed life.


----------



## gcab

ironworker172 said:


> Funny some people don't think he's free range and want proof he is, yet they offer zero proof he is a pen deer. There has been plenty of evidence to show he is free range.....where is you proof he's not? You'd have to be an idiot to think this deer is in a pen all this time and know one coming on to tell where he is. Again...most of the haters are out of staters....lol. Jealousy and ignorance! I know that is hard to believe out of a tv professional type from the industry....lmao.


So its jealousy and ignorance that some if not most don't believe in this bs story? Must be because we don't have friends of friends that are great hunting legends that have tracked this buck from the big woods to the feeders in broad daylight and haven't gotten the deer. I'm sure your friends and friends of friends are the legit ones though, unlike the other dozen or so people that have come through claiming all the same stuff.. but have proven to not have a clue.


----------



## H20fwler

ironworker172 said:


> Funny some people don't think he's free range and want proof he is, yet they offer zero proof he is a pen deer. There has been plenty of evidence to show he is free range.....where is you proof he's not? You'd have to be an idiot to think this deer is in a pen all this time and know one coming on to tell where he is. Again...most of the haters are out of staters....lol. Jealousy and ignorance! I know that is hard to believe out of a tv professional type from the industry....lmao.


Pfffft......

Now that's a funny post.

Again....who in their right mind would ever post up picks of a potential new world record on a national website with details when they or their "friends" are trying to hunt it, and that ohiobooner was involved with this deer with his rep? Odds are it is not FR.
If you are trying to hunt this so called FR buck why wouldn't you want the world to think it was a HF just to take the pressure off the area?
This thread is full of fail.


----------



## ironworker172

H20fwler said:


> Pfffft......
> 
> Now that's a funny post.
> 
> Again....who in their right mind would ever post up picks of a potential new world record on a national website with details when they or their "friends" are trying to hunt it, and that ohiobooner was involved with this deer with his rep? Odds are it is not FR.
> If you are trying to hunt this so called FR buck why wouldn't you want the world to think it was a HF just to take the pressure off the area?
> This thread is full of fail.


So because ohiobooners jumps in on a thread he did not create means the buck is not free range? Your reasoning is a fail. 

And gcab......just because you don't have any friends.....don't hate those who do. I think GCRAB would fit you better.


----------



## zmax hunter

H20, The reason chasen started the thread is because his brother had already posted the photos to FB,...making it only a matter of time before someone posted them here


----------



## 2robinhood

DV1 said:


> Not hardly. This buck lived in an area of NJ that is extremely heavily hunted, much more than probably any part of Ohio, times 2. Area is basically small woodlots, a few pieces bigger than 40 acres but most small with lots of fields. Very heavily hunted in all seasons, including massive, frequent deer drives. I know of several people that had trail camera pics of him but don't know of anyone who actually saw him in daylight. He was found dead in the winter, never taken by a hunter. There is a very good chance this Ohio deer could be living the same, charmed life.



What part of New Jersey ?
He had some massive bases.


----------



## gcab

ironworker172 said:


> So because ohiobooners jumps in on a thread he did not create means the buck is not free range? Your reasoning is a fail.
> 
> And gcab......just because you don't have any friends.....don't hate those who do. I think GCRAB would fit you better.


Because people don't go on about how great their friends are at hunting and claim that they are on the buck and its legit, means that they don't have friends? Interesting. Guess that's the same logic as people being ignorant and jealous because they don't believe the bs stories


----------



## ironworker172

gcab said:


> Because people don't go on about how great their friends are at hunting and claim that they are on the buck and its legit, means that they don't have friends? Interesting. Guess that's the same logic as people being ignorant and jealous because they don't believe the bs stories


 You exaggerate about me " going on" about how great my friends are at hunting just because I said I consider them to be top notch bowhunters. You see....."going on" is what you appear to be doing about something you know NOTHING about. And you make it clear you know NOTHING but you speculate and assume plenty. Therefore making you - by definition - ignorant: lacking knowledge or awareness in general. I threw in jealousy because I can't think of any other reason someone would try to discredit so many people when they have no knowledge of their own.


----------



## gcab

ironworker172 said:


> You exaggerate about me " going on" about how great my friends are at hunting just because I said I consider them to be top notch bowhunters. You see....."going on" is what you appear to be doing about something you know NOTHING about. And you make it clear you know NOTHING but you speculate and assume plenty. Therefore making you - by definition - ignorant: lacking knowledge or awareness in general. I threw in jealousy because I can't think of any other reason someone would try to discredit so many people when they have no knowledge of their own.


Until either side is proven otherwise, then it is speculation on both sides. You speculate its legit from heresay from legendary hunting friends, and I speculate it isn't legit since I believe the story is bs.


----------



## snoodcrusher

It is possible that the OG is a wild deer. The Del Austin Mossy Horns buck was pursued for several seasons before being taken and it was the P&Y WR at the time. Any world class buck is a freak of nature genetically and it also is fortunate to live in a location that allows it the age to display its world class genetics. If OG is free range, you can bet there's a particular set of circumstances that allow him to evade danger and hunters. His advantage may be very subtle but I'd still bet it exists. I hope OG is free range and I hope he's killed legally. I know that the area that he's supposed to be living can produce giant bucks. I hunt 30-40 miles E of that area and I've got trail pix of world class, (not WR) bucks in areas that receive tremendous hunting pressure. And as for the OG being high fenced, then why wouldn't the owner be promoting his potential as a breeder buck? I'd think he'd be worth a fortune as a stud buck or I imagine he'd bring top dollar as a "trophy" buck to a paying shooter. I just think that word would get out as hunters who hunt these "pens" would see OG during their hunt and recognize him and word would get out. I think that having that buck in a pen and keeping it secret would be more difficult than actually killing him in the wild. People love to talk as proven in this thread. I believe it would be nearly impossible to keep the OG a secret in this day and age of the Internet and a very well connected hunting community. Again, I could be wrong but I think he likely is free range but I've been back and forth on my stance since the post originated. Let's just say that I hope he's for real and free range. Anxious to see if his sheds turn up this year.


----------



## fredbearcasey

Wonder if this threa will get to 10000 posts that would have to be some kind of record.


----------



## PAdorn

fredbearcasey said:


> Wonder if this threa will get to 10000 posts that would have to be some kind of record.


Good chance. But wouldn't bet on it


----------



## SWIFFY

snoodcrusher said:


> It is possible that the OG is a wild deer. The Del Austin Mossy Horns buck was pursued for several seasons before being taken and it was the P&Y WR at the time. Any world class buck is a freak of nature genetically and it also is fortunate to live in a location that allows it the age to display its world class genetics. If OG is free range, you can bet there's a particular set of circumstances that allow him to evade danger and hunters. His advantage may be very subtle but I'd still bet it exists. I hope OG is free range and I hope he's killed legally. I know that the area that he's supposed to be living can produce giant bucks. I hunt 30-40 miles E of that area and I've got trail pix of world class, (not WR) bucks in areas that receive tremendous hunting pressure. And as for the OG being high fenced, then why wouldn't the owner be promoting his potential as a breeder buck? I'd think he'd be worth a fortune as a stud buck or I imagine he'd bring top dollar as a "trophy" buck to a paying shooter. I just think that word would get out as hunters who hunt these "pens" would see OG during their hunt and recognize him and word would get out. I think that having that buck in a pen and keeping it secret would be more difficult than actually killing him in the wild. People love to talk as proven in this thread. I believe it would be nearly impossible to keep the OG a secret in this day and age of the Internet and a very well connected hunting community. Again, I could be wrong but I think he likely is free range but I've been back and forth on my stance since the post originated. Let's just say that I hope he's for real and free range. Anxious to see if his sheds turn up this year.


I agree with everything said here. It wouldn't surprise me either way, but I hope the deer is real and free range. Until proven otherwise im a hopeful believer.

And im sure it will hit 10,000 posts as long as the curiosity remains....


----------



## zmax hunter

I myself have had several bucks which i have had 3 to 4 year histories with, trail cam pics each year,..some of the hunters seeing them, myself finding their sheds,..and then finally a hunter getting the kill shot on my property or someone else on another. 
As far as i know, they only currently have a 2 season history with OG.


----------



## kansasboi

Held the sheds today at the show in Topeka. He's no slouch!


----------



## Tacomaman

Surely you got a pic of you holding them,,,,,I say BS:sad:


----------



## zmax hunter

Dont worry ksboi,..i have a pic of them,...lol not that im gonna post it,..haha


----------



## tankdogg60

snoodcrusher said:


> It is possible that the OG is a wild deer. The Del Austin Mossy Horns buck was pursued for several seasons before being taken and it was the P&Y WR at the time. Any world class buck is a freak of nature genetically and it also is fortunate to live in a location that allows it the age to display its world class genetics. If OG is free range, you can bet there's a particular set of circumstances that allow him to evade danger and hunters. His advantage may be very subtle but I'd still bet it exists. I hope OG is free range and I hope he's killed legally. I know that the area that he's supposed to be living can produce giant bucks. I hunt 30-40 miles E of that area and I've got trail pix of world class, (not WR) bucks in areas that receive tremendous hunting pressure. And as for the OG being high fenced, then why wouldn't the owner be promoting his potential as a breeder buck? I'd think he'd be worth a fortune as a stud buck or I imagine he'd bring top dollar as a "trophy" buck to a paying shooter. I just think that word would get out as hunters who hunt these "pens" would see OG during their hunt and recognize him and word would get out. I think that having that buck in a pen and keeping it secret would be more difficult than actually killing him in the wild. People love to talk as proven in this thread. I believe it would be nearly impossible to keep the OG a secret in this day and age of the Internet and a very well connected hunting community. Again, I could be wrong but I think he likely is free range but I've been back and forth on my stance since the post originated. Let's just say that I hope he's for real and free range. Anxious to see if his sheds turn up this year.


Because for a penned deer is not a top notch type deer. But he's an absolute stud if he's free range. Google pen raised deer, he doesn't hold a candle to some, that's why he wouldn't be a wonderful stud to advertise


----------



## tankdogg60

ironworker172 said:


> Funny some people don't think he's free range and want proof he is, yet they offer zero proof he is a pen deer. There has been plenty of evidence to show he is free range.....where is you proof he's not? You'd have to be an idiot to think this deer is in a pen all this time and know one coming on to tell where he is. Again...most of the haters are out of staters....lol. Jealousy and ignorance! I know that is hard to believe out of a tv professional type from the industry....lmao.


Sounds like you're a little jealous yourself :darkbeer: And FYI most everyone that hunts on tv isn't a "professional", they're average Joe's that are blessed with a cool job


----------



## tankdogg60

H20fwler said:


> Pfffft......
> 
> Now that's a funny post.
> 
> Again....who in their right mind would ever post up picks of a potential new world record on a national website with details when they or their "friends" are trying to hunt it, and that ohiobooner was involved with this deer with his rep? Odds are it is not FR.
> If you are trying to hunt this so called FR buck why wouldn't you want the world to think it was a HF just to take the pressure off the area?
> This thread is full of fail.


^^ this


----------



## tankdogg60

gcab said:


> So its jealousy and ignorance that some if not most don't believe in this bs story? Must be because we don't have friends of friends that are great hunting legends that have tracked this buck from the big woods to the feeders in broad daylight and haven't gotten the deer. I'm sure your friends and friends of friends are the legit ones though, unlike the other dozen or so people that have come through claiming all the same stuff.. but have proven to not have a clue.


^^and this


----------



## Deerslayer3071

The buck your all going crazy about a friend






has him on his cam. Im about 5-6 miles away from him. I get this buck on my cam!


----------



## Deerslayer3071




----------



## Deerslayer3071

Do u think this could be a off spring of his?


----------



## floridacrackr

Deerslayer3071 said:


> The buck your all going crazy about a friend has him on his cam. Im about 5-6 miles away from him. I get this buck on my cam!


Let's see the pics!



Deerslayer3071 said:


> Do u think this could be a off spring of his?


Doubtful...but that is one heck of an 8!


----------



## dhom

Alright, got sucked in to opening this thread once again and it seems not much has changed. Whatever happened with Buckethead? Let me guess, he turned out to be a fraud?


----------



## tankdogg60

Deerslayer3071 said:


> The buck your all going crazy about a friend
> View attachment 2143666
> has him on his cam. Im about 5-6 miles away from him. I get this buck on my cam!


I'm in to see your buddies pics of OG


----------



## tankdogg60

dhom said:


> Alright, got sucked in to opening this thread once again and it seems not much has changed. Whatever happened with Buckethead? Let me guess, he turned out to be a fraud?


Wait a second!?! Are you a psychic? LOL


----------



## dhom

tankdogg60 said:


> Wait a second!?! Are you a psychic? LOL


The one thing I learned early on in this thread is that anyone who claims to have firsthand knowledge or even know somebody who claims to have firsthand knowledge is a liar.


----------



## tankdogg60

dhom said:


> The one thing I learned early on in this thread is that anyone who claims to have firsthand knowledge or even know somebody who claims to have firsthand knowledge is a liar.


Lol, you and I both brother!


----------



## gcab

tankdogg60 said:


> Lol, you and I both brother!


Nah, the last couple are legit. Theyre buddies are the real deal, the legendary bowhunters hot on the trail.


----------



## tankdogg60

gcab said:


> Nah, the last couple are legit. Theyre buddies are the real deal, the legendary bowhunters hot on the trail.


Haha


----------



## Carbon missile

Deerslayer3071 said:


> View attachment 2143669
> View attachment 2143670
> View attachment 2143669



Really Nice 8! Help me understand what this deer and OG have in common? Is this a deer that was in a photo with OG?


----------



## Fulldraw1972

Carbon missile said:


> Really Nice 8! Help me understand what this deer and OG have in common? Is this a deer that was in a photo with OG?


They both have antlers, they both reside in Ohio, they both have had there picture taken....


----------



## Deerslayer3071

Im not a liar. I know exactly where the big buck is at. It runs on two of my friends property which our side by side. Yes Im from Ohio.


----------



## Carbon missile

Deerslayer3071 said:


> Im not a liar. I know exactly where the big buck is at. It runs on two of my friends property which our side by side. Yes Im from Ohio.


Sorry if the question came across that way. It was not my intent. Just thought I had missed a correlation.


----------



## Deerslayer3071

if you look at pics on cuddeback website you will see the first pic of it. He shared it with them.


----------



## DaneHunter

Deerslayer3071 said:


> Im not a liar. I know exactly where the big buck is at. It runs on two of my friends property which our side by side. Yes Im from Ohio.


Do you know Buckithead? Lol


----------



## gcab

DaneHunter said:


> Do you know Buckithead? Lol



Ha.. nah they haven't met yet. BH is just now hanging a camera over in PA to see if it crosses a farm he hunts there, and hasn't had time to hunt the farm that it has been seen on every day for months except for 9 days because he was waiting in line at the store for a magazine with pics of the sheds. But probably knows the last few that have come through since they all are friend with legendary hunters that are on property that the buck sunbathes in during the daylight under feeders.


----------



## I like Meat

dhom said:


> Alright, got sucked in to opening this thread once again and it seems not much has changed. Whatever happened with Buckethead? Let me guess, he turned out to be a fraud?


Scotty beamed him up never to be seen again ....


----------



## I like Meat

Deerslayer3071 said:


> Im not a liar. I know exactly where the big buck is at. It runs on two of my friends property which our side by side. Yes Im from Ohio.


here we go again ......


----------



## OhioRed

dhom said:


> The one thing I learned early on in this thread is that anyone who claims to have firsthand knowledge or even know somebody who claims to have firsthand knowledge is a liar.


I'm not a liar either. admittedly I got the info about this deer from a friend, who is a law enforcement officer and I believe his word any day of the week


----------



## dhom

OhioRed said:


> I'm not a liar either. admittedly I got the info about this deer from a friend, who is a law enforcement officer and I believe his word any day of the week


When you have pics of you with the dead deer and registered with the state of Ohio as an open range deer I will believe you. Until then, not so much.


----------



## OhioRed

dhom said:


> When you have pics of you with the dead deer and registered with the state of Ohio as an open range deer I will believe you. Until then, not so much.


When any of you doubters have pics of him behind a fence and proof of ownership by a game ranch then I'll believe you


----------



## OhioRed

Until then....not so much


----------



## dhom

OhioRed said:


> When any of you doubters have pics of him behind a fence and proof of ownership by a game ranch then I'll believe you


It's not up to me to prove anything. The proof is in the hands of those making the claims. Until there is proof I will call B.S.


----------



## tackscall

If he was on a ranch why would they hide him? He'd be advertised everywhere for stud or for sale to some trophy "Hunter" with $35k burning a hole in his pocket


----------



## OhioRed

dhom said:


> It's not up to me to prove anything. The proof is in the hands of those making the claims. Until there is proof I will call B.S.


I don't see the difference. Some claim he's free range, some claim he's not. Those claiming he's not have just as much to prove.


----------



## dhom

OhioRed said:


> I don't see the difference. Some claim he's free range, some claim he's not. Those claiming he's not have just as much to prove.


I don't believe in ghosts. Is it up to me to prove they don't exist or for those who believe to prove they do? 
I can honestly go either way as far as where he lives. I definitely don't believe anyone's claims of first hand knowledge without proof. Either you pictures of you with him dead, you feeding him by hand, or a trailcam pic with you riding on his back.


----------



## ironworker172

OhioRed said:


> When any of you doubters have pics of him behind a fence and proof of ownership by a game ranch then I'll believe you


Yea....what red said! Guaranteed we have more info that he's free range than you doubters have that he is a pen deer. Surely a professional hunter from a tv show would have the connections to find out what pen he is in......unless of course HE IS NOT IN A PEN!

Like dhom said......" The proof is in the hands of those making the claims. Until there is proof I will call b.s." Where's the pen?


----------



## rustyhart

Maybe he is in a pen, but they are keeping it a secret since he is so well known so some guy with a really fat pocketbook can buy him, but have it set up to look like he killed him free range.


----------



## ironworker172

rustyhart said:


> Maybe he is in a pen, but they are keeping it a secret since he is so well known so some guy with a really fat pocketbook can buy him, but have it set up to look like he killed him free range.


They better hurry up before he dies of old age.....lol


----------



## ironworker172

dhom said:


> The one thing I learned early on in this thread is that anyone who claims to have firsthand knowledge or even know somebody who claims to have firsthand knowledge is a liar.


Yes sir.....everybody's a liar and all the pics are photo shopped and he is in a pen. Lol.....if that's all you've learned I wouldn't bother checking back on this thread. We are all lying anyway. Lol


----------



## kscumminsdriver

rustyhart said:


> Maybe he is in a pen, but they are keeping it a secret since he is so well known so some guy with a really fat pocketbook can buy him, but have it set up to look like he killed him free range.


But what logic would there be to try and claim the deer as free range... OG IS NOT A WORLD RECORD CONTENDER.... the sheds have been scored and as he was last year his net typical score typical was likely under 190".... let that sink in... the sheds owner list a Gross Typical frame of 226 5/8"... a gross Non-Typical score of 257 7/8" and a net Non-Typical score of 251"... so the deer had 6 7/8" of symmetry deductions and 31 2/8" of non-typical growth... this deer doesn't even get panel scored with those measurements... 

so again, what logic would there be to try and set up a fat cat to claim it as free range? "Oh look, you shot a 250" non-typical that isn't a state or 'world' record...."


----------



## rustyhart

kscumminsdriver said:


> But what logic would there be to try and claim the deer as free range... OG IS NOT A WORLD RECORD CONTENDER.... the sheds have been scored and as he was last year his net typical score typical was likely under 190".... let that sink in... the sheds owner list a Gross Typical frame of 226 5/8"... a gross Non-Typical score of 257 7/8" and a net Non-Typical score of 251"... so the deer had 6 7/8" of symmetry deductions and 31 2/8" of non-typical growth... this deer doesn't even get panel scored with those measurements...
> 
> so again, what logic would there be to try and set up a fat cat to claim it as free range? "Oh look, you shot a 250" non-typical that isn't a state or 'world' record...."


I haven't followed this stuff very close, and didn't know that they determined he wasn't a record contender.


----------



## Carbon missile

I wonder if the sheds are even real.


----------



## tankdogg60

ironworker172 said:


> Yea....what red said! Guaranteed we have more info that he's free range than you doubters have that he is a pen deer. Surely a professional hunter from a tv show would have the connections to find out what pen he is in......unless of course HE IS NOT IN A PEN!
> 
> Like dhom said......" The proof is in the hands of those making the claims. Until there is proof I will call b.s." Where's the pen?


No one is a "professional", but guys on tv need real free ranged animals to make a legit show. They don't care for penned deer and mythical creatures. But then again Keith Warren would probably be interested!


----------



## saskguy

> OG IS NOT A WORLD RECORD CONTENDER.... the sheds have been scored and as he was last year his net typical score typical was likely under 190".... let that sink in... the sheds owner list a Gross Typical frame of 226 5/8"... a gross Non-Typical score of 257 7/8" and a net Non-Typical score of 251"... so the deer had 6 7/8" of symmetry deductions and 31 2/8" of non-typical growth... this deer doesn't even get panel scored with those measurements...
> 
> so again, what logic would there be to try and set up a fat cat to claim it as free range? "Oh look, you shot a 250" non-typical that isn't a state or 'world' record


Good post. This is a tremendous deer, not some mythical creature that cannot exist in the wild. There will be a bigger deer killed this year, somewhere and it too will be walking around outside of a pen.


----------



## tankdogg60

saskguy said:


> Good post. This is a tremendous deer, not some mythical creature that cannot exist in the wild. There will be a bigger deer killed this year, somewhere and it too will be walking around outside of a pen.


Yes it will, and it will be non-typical! The mythical creature was a joke. I've seen a 223" free range, I know they exist. I "maant" at him to stop him like the young inexperienced hunter I was and he ran off. He was killed the next week by a shotgun hunter. They do exist, this one just happens to exist inside a pen lol.


----------



## saskguy

> Yes it will, and it will be non-typical


And there will be a larger "NET" scoring typical taken too. These sheds net under 190" as a typical if you do the math. That would not earn it the top spot in our province this year I do not believe.


----------



## tankdogg60

saskguy said:


> And there will be a larger "NET" scoring typical taken too. These sheds net under 190" as a typical if you do the math. That would not earn it the top spot in our province this year I do not believe.


Not in your province but it would ours probably


----------



## bryanroberts

Now that og, wherever he may roam, has been proven not to be a record contender I see no other reason to follow this thread so I for one am out. Even if he is killed he is just a great deer. There are great deer killed all over the place so I wish you gentleman well and cheers to the next great one


----------



## ohiobucks

saskguy said:


> Good post. This is a tremendous deer, not some mythical creature that cannot exist in the wild. There will be a bigger deer killed this year, somewhere and it too will be walking around outside of a pen.





tankdogg60 said:


> Yes it will, and it will be non-typical! The mythical creature was a joke. I've seen a 223" free range, I know they exist. I "maant" at him to stop him like the young inexperienced hunter I was and he ran off. He was killed the next week by a shotgun hunter. They do exist, this one just happens to exist inside a pen lol.





saskguy said:


> And there will be a larger "NET" scoring typical taken too. These sheds net under 190" as a typical if you do the math. That would not earn it the top spot in our province this year I do not believe.





tankdogg60 said:


> Not in your province but it would ours probably


But...when talking whitetail deer record books 'round here - "World Record" and "Ross County Ohio Record" are one and the same.


----------



## ridgerunner1

That's all last yr too...he's bigger with less deductions this yr


----------



## sticknstring33

Will he top Milo's buck? Not likely. 

Does he have a shot at Mel's buck? I think so.


----------



## tankdogg60

ohiobucks said:


> But...when talking whitetail deer record books 'round here - "World Record" and "Ross County Ohio Record" are one and the same.


I'm very educated and extremely capable or reading. You know left to right, top to bottom , putting words together into phrases to make sentences...I got it! If YOU read correctly Sask is speaking of a net deer being killed in HIS province that WAS NOT a world record. IF we were speaking of a world record, you would be correct. But we had swapped the convo to net scoring typicals, not world records. So it isn't "one in the same", but I appreciate your input. It may be considered somewhat in the same idea, but a mere book animal is not in the world record conversation. A deer under 190" typical is a toad for sure but nowhere close to being in contention. I know a guy here that has 25+ deer in the record books in SC, but he doesn't go around saying his deer is listed in the "World record" list! So no, it's not one in the same.


----------



## tankdogg60

Deerslayer3071 said:


> Im not a liar. I know exactly where the big buck is at. It runs on two of my friends property which our side by side. Yes Im from Ohio.


We're all still in for pics of the OG from your buddy's cam


----------



## ncbowhunter96

wow


----------



## Treehugger98

Sheds will show soon boys be patient. I like looking a big ohio studs/ that's why I come and hunt your public ground! Better than any property I have in nc or sc 24/7 365. Not going to kill a 200 but I do have a great chance at a 150. I would take one every year if I could.


----------



## gcab

tankdogg60 said:


> We're all still in for pics of the OG from your buddy's cam


Too busy shopping with Buckethead instead of checking cameras, or possibly event putting on seminars for being part of the legendary bowhunter group instead.


----------



## ohiobucks

tankdogg60 said:


> I'm very educated and extremely capable or reading. You know left to right, top to bottom , putting words together into phrases to make sentences...I got it! If YOU read correctly Sask is speaking of a net deer being killed in HIS province that WAS NOT a world record. IF we were speaking of a world record, you would be correct. But we had swapped the convo to net scoring typicals, not world records. So it isn't "one in the same", but I appreciate your input. It may be considered somewhat in the same idea, but a mere book animal is not in the world record conversation. A deer under 190" typical is a toad for sure but nowhere close to being in contention. I know a guy here that has 25+ deer in the record books in SC, but he doesn't go around saying his deer is listed in the "World record" list! So no, it's not one in the same.


Easy tank, settle down...no need for bunched up panties. Did you happen to see this guy at the end of my post ---->  <---- ?

You and sask are on a very short list of people that actually post comments worth reading in this thread. I agree with all you're saying.


----------



## tankdogg60

ohiobucks said:


> Easy tank, settle down...no need for bunched up panties. Did you happen to see this guy at the end of my post ---->  <---- ?
> 
> You and sask are on a very short list of people that actually post comments worth reading in this thread. I agree with all you're saying.


I'm very sorry for the terrible response. On this site (especially this thread) it's usually a pissing contest lol. I took it wrong and responded before I thought about it. I tried to go back and delete it later, but was too late. Again I apologize for my ignorance. I took it wrong and shouldn't of. Congrats to your team on the national championship! Got several buddies up there that are huge buck fans.


----------



## ohiobucks

tankdogg60 said:


> I'm very sorry for the terrible response. On this site (especially this thread) it's usually a pissing contest lol. I took it wrong and responded before I thought about it. I tried to go back and delete it later, but was too late. Again I apologize for my ignorance. I took it wrong and shouldn't of. Congrats to your team on the national championship! Got several buddies up there that are huge buck fans.


No need for apologies at all. There should be a "Sarcasm Meter" that we could use for each of our posts, that would help avoid any and all conflict (or maybe cause more...)

Love my Buckeyes, look for a repeat next year! I'm sure this thread will still be going then, we can rehash that statement in about 11-1/2 months!


----------



## I like Meat

OhioRed said:


> When any of you doubters have pics of him behind a fence and proof of ownership by a game ranch then I'll believe you


When any of you clown boys have him in hand ...then I will believe(maybe).... there is 'prolly a better chance of killing bigfoot than this thing


----------



## tankdogg60

ohiobucks said:


> No need for apologies at all. There should be a "Sarcasm Meter" that we could use for each of our posts, that would help avoid any and all conflict (or maybe cause more...)
> 
> Love my Buckeyes, look for a repeat next year! I'm sure this thread will still be going then, we can rehash that statement in about 11-1/2 months!


Y'all are I believe about the youngest and obviously the best team. I'm sure y'all will be in contention again next year.


----------



## tankdogg60

I like Meat said:


> When any of you clown boys have him in hand ...then I will believe(maybe).... there is 'prolly a better chance of killing bigfoot than this thing


If they don't hurry up and post some new pics of OG, I'll make some of my own and keep the thread alive lol


----------



## prairieboy

I like Meat said:


> When any of you clown boys have him in hand ...then I will believe(maybe).... there is 'prolly a better chance of killing bigfoot than this thing


----------



## hatchettjack

prairieboy said:


> View attachment 2146096


Congrats to Bigfoot! Nice buck


----------



## ironworker172

ohiobucks said:


> Easy tank, settle down...no need for bunched up panties. Did you happen to see this guy at the end of my post ---->  <---- ?
> 
> You and sask are on a very short list of people that actually post comments worth reading in this thread. I agree with all you're saying.


You see there....all you had to do was stroke his ego and tell him how great his posts are and he becomes apologetic. That is how most egotistical TV type hunter people are....lol


----------



## yellodog

i missed something? buckithead suffered the same fate as OB? what page did that happen on?


----------



## gcab

yellodog said:


> i missed something? buckithead suffered the same fate as OB? what page did that happen on?


Pick a page. You can find someone new almost every third page or so that is the new "I have a friend that is a great hunter that is on him" person. lather, rinse, repeat


----------



## H20fwler

tankdogg60 said:


> No one is a "professional", but *guys on tv need real free ranged animals to make a legit show. They don't care for penned deer *and mythical creatures. But then again Keith Warren would probably be interested!


Are you kidding or being serious?

Because I'm pretty sure over half the shows on TV are penned/HF deer.


----------



## fredbearcasey

Everybody in southwest ohio put out ur cams I want to see new pics of this deer!


----------



## tankdogg60

ironworker172 said:


> You see there....all you had to do was stroke his ego and tell him how great his posts are and he becomes apologetic. That is how most egotistical TV type hunter people are....lol


No Im just actually a nice guy at the end of the day. I'm not really a stuck up prick. But I can tell you keep a chip on your shoulder


----------



## tankdogg60

H20fwler said:


> Are you kidding or being serious?
> 
> Because I'm pretty sure over half the shows on TV are penned/HF deer.


I'm absolutely positive that nowhere near half the shows are HF deer. I have seen a handful that have been to a pen. But I can assure you 99% of all shows are FR whitetail. I was in Ohio (surprise surprise) and an outfitter where we were was a taxidermist. A guy he knew had a pen nearby and a buck had been fighting with another and had been gored through the guts. They tried saving the deer but he ended up dying. However he brought the deer to the taxidermist because he wanted a shoulder mount of the buck. A group of guys gathered around the buck for a pic and they asked us to join in. We politely declined. Because we in no way wanted to be associated with a pen. Most guys on tv are the same way. I won't say that no tv show in the history has ever hunted a pen, cause some have. But most all shows are 100% against it.


----------



## PAdorn

tankdogg60 said:


> I'm absolutely positive that nowhere near half the shows are HF deer. I have seen a handful that have been to a pen. But I can assure you 99% of all shows are FR whitetail. I was in Ohio (surprise surprise) and an outfitter where we were was a taxidermist. A guy he knew had a pen nearby and a buck had been fighting with another and had been gored through the guts. They tried saving the deer but he ended up dying. However he brought the deer to the taxidermist because he wanted a shoulder mount of the buck. A group of guys gathered around the buck for a pic and they asked us to join in. We politely declined. Because we in no way wanted to be associated with a pen. Most guys on tv are the same way. I won't say that no tv show in the history has ever hunted a pen, cause some have. But most all shows are 100% against it.


Keith Warren is definitely the exception


----------



## tankdogg60

PAdorn said:


> Keith Warren is definitely the exception


Definitely


----------



## H20fwler

tankdogg60 said:


> I'm absolutely positive that nowhere near half the shows are HF deer. I have seen a handful that have been to a pen. But I can assure you 99% of all shows are FR whitetail. I was in Ohio (surprise surprise) and an outfitter where we were was a taxidermist. A guy he knew had a pen nearby and a buck had been fighting with another and had been gored through the guts. They tried saving the deer but he ended up dying. However he brought the deer to the taxidermist because he wanted a shoulder mount of the buck. A group of guys gathered around the buck for a pic and they asked us to join in. We politely declined. Because we in no way wanted to be associated with a pen. Most guys on tv are the same way. I won't say that no tv show in the history has ever hunted a pen, cause some have. But most all shows are 100% against it.


99% of deer hunting shows are FR?
Most hunting shows are 100% against HF?
Your delusional.


----------



## tankdogg60

H20fwler said:


> 99% of deer hunting shows are FR?
> Most hunting shows are 100% against HF?
> Your delusional.


Ok, sorry 99% of legit hunting shows. I was in the industry for almost 12 years. I'm not delusional, it's factual. It's like the black plague to most everyone. There are a few shows that think it's ok, but almost no legit show wants to be associated with HF deer. How do you "know"? The ones that don't say this is a HF? How do you truly know? Are you speculating or what? You think "so and so" kills all these giants, it must be a pen?


----------



## tackscall

Ted Nugent on line one...


----------



## namozine

Don't forget Dr. Steger...


----------



## tankdogg60

namozine said:


> Don't forget Dr. Steger...


Who in the world is that?


----------



## Carbon missile

I could care less who high fence hunts and don't view it as being less challenging than most of the farm raised deer hunts that we see on these hunting shows but plenty of them do hunt high fence. Just to name a few off the top of my head. 

Larry Weischun
Roger Raglin
Jimmy Steger
Tred Barta
PigMan
Keith Warren
Ted Nugent
Doug Hamric
Wade Middleton


----------



## gcab

So all these top bowhunters on tv and make their money off shooting monster deer, but none of them will touch any hunt concerning high fence deer.. and none of them are hunting this buck... hmmmm probably just embarrassed theyre not legendary bowhunters like all the friends of friends from here


----------



## tankdogg60

I have approximately 75-80 shows on my DVR that I record and watch. And 1 of those shows I saw a guy hunt a high fence for the first time the other day.


----------



## saskguy

I saw Hunting Illustrated hunting fenced farm this week. 

They all killed 200 plus bucks, pretty lame.


----------



## Carbon missile

a lot of the South Texas TV hunts are high fence.


----------



## rustyhart

tankdogg60 said:


> I have approximately 75-80 shows on my DVR that I record and watch. And 1 of those shows I saw a guy hunt a high fence for the first time the other day.


Just because they don't upfront admit that they're hunting high fence doesn't mean they're not.


----------



## Carbon missile

Here are a few that Have done shows on high fence ranches.

Bucks of Tecomate
The World of Beretta
Whitetail Magazine TV
Whitetail Revolution
Realtree Outdoors
The Management Advantage
Gander Mountain’s We Live Outdoors
Bushnell’s Secrets of the Hunt
Pig Man the series
Monster atrophy Whitetails


----------



## tankdogg60

rustyhart said:


> Just because they don't upfront admit that they're hunting high fence doesn't mean they're not.


I was with the industry long enough. I know what goes on. Not being a prick, but I've been around the block. I know who hunts HF and who doesn't. No offense to the shows mentioned, but these are shows I don't watch, with the exception of Realtree and Pigman. I've never seen any HF on Realtree, but I just saw Pigman hunt HF for the first time this year. I know it happens, but there are probably 300 plus shows on hunting channels. Some I know hunt HF, but the main core of the top shows, do not HF hunt. This is a waste of time to keep talking about. Most all of these shows mentioned I've never even watched or know anyone who does, except for people that have mentioned them on here. I truly don't care. I know some random shows hunt HF to make easy TV (because killing legit animals for TV isn't an easy task). Some resort to HF for an easy escape. Unless of course you're Keith Warren and that's what you represent is HF and management and growing whitetails like that, then that's fine. To each their own. But just because guys are killing big bucks doesn't mean HF.


----------



## bigrobc

CrabDaddy said:


> Clearly Photoshop - that deer has no feet!


Deer have feet? Whoa


----------



## bryanroberts

Like tank said "legit tv shows" will not hunt under a high fence. If they do they will plainly state that it is. Some of the ranches in Texas are high fence but they are 10,000 acre places where a fence doesn't do you much good as far as cornering a deer. I think just as the hunting shows are divided by some that do and some that don't so are the fans. I know that I don't watch the HF shows and any show that I do watch would lose me quickly as a viewer if they were found to "chase a deer for two years" and finally kill it only to find out they watched it for two years in a 3 acre pen!


----------



## TenPoint10

Rumor has it OG's shed was found tonight...


----------



## TenPoint10




----------



## zmax hunter

Oh man, here we go,...
SHEDS!

Is the OBs dining room table? Sry, had to ask :becky:

1,000,000 views, here we come!


----------



## Pittstate23

i just creeped that instagram account. Its a chick, said it was found in ross county ohio. She's not advertising anything on her page and has tons of pics of her shed hunting. Man that would be something if this turned out to be real.


----------



## bryanroberts

I wonder if it was 109 gross or what ?


----------



## bryanroberts

Pittstate23 said:


> i just creeped that instagram account. Its a chick, said it was found in ross county ohio. She's not advertising anything on her page and has tons of pics of her shed hunting. Man that would be something if this turned out to be real.


It's not mrs. Ohio booner is it??!! Lol just messing around


----------



## tankdogg60

TenPoint10 said:


> View attachment 2148963


Funny how they always show up so quickly and easily. Any hunter worth their salt knows that sheds aren't found of one's "target buck" every year, as soon as they hit the ground. I will guarantee the other side is sitting there too, just not in the pic (got to keep a little realism, as if only 1 shed was found so far). And on the other hand I'd say that shed doesn't score 109". There's is no way that would score (assuming the other side matches and a conservative 20" spread) around 240". I have pics of a 201" buck with the whole skull in my hand and this shed in no way towers it by 40"s. But yet again the "elusive" OG roams through sesame street unseen to hunters except for 1,000 trail cam photos in daylight, dark, twilight, and sheds always picked up in a matter of days. Here we go again...


----------



## tankdogg60

Pittstate23 said:


> i just creeped that instagram account. Its a chick, said it was found in ross county ohio. She's not advertising anything on her page and has tons of pics of her shed hunting. Man that would be something if this turned out to be real.


They have to make it seem as legit as possible with all the speculation. According to the instagram account, she must of just heard it was found and was sent a pic or either saw it somewhere online. She just posted a pic of it and said it was found 20 mins from her. Seems she may not have the whole story, just an interested shed hunter as all of us.


----------



## tankdogg60

bryanroberts said:


> Like tank said "legit tv shows" will not hunt under a high fence. If they do they will plainly state that it is. Some of the ranches in Texas are high fence but they are 10,000 acre places where a fence doesn't do you much good as far as cornering a deer. I think just as the hunting shows are divided by some that do and some that don't so are the fans. I know that I don't watch the HF shows and any show that I do watch would lose me quickly as a viewer if they were found to "chase a deer for two years" and finally kill it only to find out they watched it for two years in a 3 acre pen!


^^^This


----------



## gcab

Easy to find the sheds when you have all these legendary bowhunters chasing him and have him pinpointed. Soon we'll have them all posting about how their great bowhunting friends had this buck at 32 yards but didn't take the shot since it was past broadside at a 2 degree angle and the multitude of hunts that it fed around them and they just held off shooting.


----------



## 195B&C

The shed grossed 105" and netted 98 and some change. So I hear


----------



## trial153

Pittstate23 said:


> i just creeped that instagram account. Its a chick, said it was found in ross county ohio. She's not advertising anything on her page and has tons of pics of her shed hunting. Man that would be something if this turned out to be real.


Question if the day. If the shed hunting chick hot?


----------



## nhns4

trial153 said:


> Question if the day. If the shed hunting chick hot?


----------



## snoodcrusher

We're about to get more views than the Super Bowl !!


----------



## trial153

snoodcrusher said:


> We're about to get more views than the Super Bowl !!


Floppy balls has nothing on OG lol now Katy Perry at halftime might be worth a look.


----------



## nhns4

trial153 said:


> Floppy balls has nothing on OG lol now Katy Perry at halftime might be worth a look.


I love me some pics of KP[emoji2]


----------



## ironworker172

tankdogg60 said:


> Ok, sorry 99% of legit hunting shows. I was in the industry for almost 12 years. I'm not delusional, it's factual. It's like the black plague to most everyone. There are a few shows that think it's ok, but almost no legit show wants to be associated with HF deer. How do you "know"? The ones that don't say this is a HF? How do you truly know? Are you speculating or what? You think "so and so" kills all these giants, it must be a pen?


Now that's a funny post! One minute you say the mighty tv hunters don't hunt HF and then you say they do....and now the king of all speculators says you can't speculate that someone is hunting HF just because they are killing giants.....but it is ok for you to speculate that OG is a pen deer. 

At least you got one thing right.......I carry a chip on my shoulder kid.


----------



## ironworker172

gcab said:


> Easy to find the sheds when you have all these legendary bowhunters chasing him and have him pinpointed. Soon we'll have them all posting about how their great bowhunting friends had this buck at 32 yards but didn't take the shot since it was past broadside at a 2 degree angle and the multitude of hunts that it fed around them and they just held off shooting.


Seems to me you are the one with a friend who is a legendary bowhunters.....seeing he was on TV for 12 years...known as the king of speculation. You 2 make a great pair...king of speculation and king of exaggeration. The way you are constantly stroking him makes me wonder if you were his camera man?


----------



## ironworker172

It appears the recent shed has some nice color to it. I think there was some talk in an earlier post about the rack being white and a tell tale sign of being a pen buck....but this she'd seems to have the wear and color of a wild buck.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Jack The Ripper

ironworker172 said:


> It appears the recent shed has some nice color to it. I think there was some talk in an earlier post about the rack being white and a tell tale sign of being a pen buck....but this she'd seems to have the wear and color of a wild buck.
> 
> Just sayin.....


A light stain wiped on with a rag and let set for ten minutes then wiped back off. Looks like they have it placed
on that mat so they didn't get a mess on the table.


----------



## gcab

ironworker172 said:


> Seems to me you are the one with a friend who is a legendary bowhunters.....seeing he was on TV for 12 years...known as the king of speculation. You 2 make a great pair...king of speculation and king of exaggeration. The way you are constantly stroking him makes me wonder if you were his camera man?


Who are you referring to? Who was on tv for 12 years and who was I camera man for? Not sure what all that means since I have been ripping on the many who have come to this thread bragging about their friends who are great bowhunters and hunt this deer and track it and know where its at and where it walked into and then back to how great their friends are at hunting.. and yet nothing. So not sure who I was camera man for, but I think if you read back through posts you can see what and who I am referencing


----------



## tankdogg60

ironworker172 said:


> Now that's a funny post! One minute you say the mighty tv hunters don't hunt HF and then you say they do....and now the king of all speculators says you can't speculate that someone is hunting HF just because they are killing giants.....but it is ok for you to speculate that OG is a pen deer.
> 
> At least you got one thing right.......I carry a chip on my shoulder kid.


I never said legendary hunters hunt HF, you obviously can't read very well. I assume you're older, since you call me kid. I'm actually 30 and a grown man. I could care less what you think. What I said was, just because guys are killing giants doesn't mean they're HF. Let's say Lee Lakosky, Ben Rising, Mark Drury, Adam Hays, and Bill Winke to name a few. These guys have killed tons of booners, many in and around the 200" mark. They DO NOT hunt HF. So just because a man kills legit deer doesn't mean HF. Again for you, LEGIT shows don't hunt HF. If some guy sees 3 booners in a day and passes on them and they're all sparkly and white and ridiculous, then that's obviously HF. But animals can be shot this size without HF. But this story is BS! And apparently you can't figure that out. But if you wanna throw personal blows, you can piss off! I don't give a rats what you think or if you read my posts and respond or not. This is childish and stupid, grow up. Seems you're the "kid"


----------



## tankdogg60

gcab said:


> easy to find the sheds when you have all these legendary bowhunters chasing him and have him pinpointed. Soon we'll have them all posting about how their great bowhunting friends had this buck at 32 yards but didn't take the shot since it was past broadside at a 2 degree angle and the multitude of hunts that it fed around them and they just held off shooting.


x2.


----------



## trial153

Jack The Ripper said:


> A light stain wiped on with a rag and let set for ten minutes then wiped back off. Looks like they have it placed
> on that mat so they didn't get a mess on the table.


Or maybe they just didn't want to scratch up what they think is a nice table ...


----------



## Pittstate23

195B&C said:


> The shed grossed 105" and netted 98 and some change. So I hear


maybe a dumb question, but how do you get a net score off one side? or did they find the other side too?


----------



## 195B&C

Pittstate23 said:


> maybe a dumb question, but how do you get a net score off one side? or did they find the other side too?


Gross is with the abnormal points and net is after you subtract the abnormal points


----------



## bryanroberts

One thing that does bother me is how this deer is so successful at avoiding death by hunters and poachers the past couple years but the second he drops his rack it's found?? In january? And one other thing while I'm on the subject.. og must be as good at avoiding another mature buck as he is at avoiding hunters cause I have yet to see any broken or chipped tines on pics or sheds. I'm not saying he's not out there somewhere cause obviously he is somewhere depending on where you stand HF or no hf. Just seems easy to find his perfect sheds.


----------



## tankdogg60

bryanroberts said:


> one thing that does bother me is how this deer is so successful at avoiding death by hunters and poachers the past couple years but the second he drops his rack it's found?? In january? And one other thing while i'm on the subject.. Og must be as good at avoiding another mature buck as he is at avoiding hunters cause i have yet to see any broken or chipped tines on pics or sheds. I'm not saying he's not out there somewhere cause obviously he is somewhere depending on where you stand hf or no hf. Just seems easy to find his perfect sheds.


this!!


----------



## I like Meat

Easy to find sheds when they are in a pen .... :zip:


----------



## ironworker172

bryanroberts said:


> One thing that does bother me is how this deer is so successful at avoiding death by hunters and poachers the past couple years but the second he drops his rack it's found?? In january? And one other thing while I'm on the subject.. og must be as good at avoiding another mature buck as he is at avoiding hunters cause I have yet to see any broken or chipped tines on pics or sheds. I'm not saying he's not out there somewhere cause obviously he is somewhere depending on where you stand HF or no hf. Just seems easy to find his perfect sheds.


I hunted a buck for 2 years that was nocturnal. Even though I knew where he bedded it was still tuff to get him up...I did however find his shed right after he dropped both of them 20 yards apart......and he was not in a pen.


----------



## gcab

ironworker172 said:


> I hunted a buck for 2 years that was nocturnal. Even though I knew where he bedded it was still tuff to get him up...I did however find his shed right after he dropped both of them 20 yards apart......and he was not in a pen.


This buck isn't nocturnal. Hence the pics of him at feeders in broad day light and in day light in the field. The legendary great bowhunter friends know this and have him patterned perfectly


----------



## ironworker172

gcab said:


> This buck isn't nocturnal. Hence the pics of him at feeders in broad day light and in day light in the field. The legendary great bowhunter friends know this and have him patterned perfectly


I was just pointing out that it is easier to find sheds than to kill some bucks.


----------



## gcab

ironworker172 said:


> I was just pointing out that it is easier to find sheds than to kill some bucks.


Even supposed free range world record bucks patterned to gps coordinates walking around in broad day light with multiple trail cam pics of it and all these legendary bowhunters right on his trail? ok


----------



## ironworker172

gcab said:


> Even supposed free range world record bucks patterned to gps coordinates walking around in broad day light with multiple trail cam pics of it and all these legendary bowhunters right on his trail? ok


What was I thinking trying to talk with the king of exaggeration.....for a minute there I thought I could have a real conversation.


----------



## bryanroberts

ironworker172 said:


> I hunted a buck for 2 years that was nocturnal. Even though I knew where he bedded it was still tuff to get him up...I did however find his shed right after he dropped both of them 20 yards apart......and he was not in a pen.


I never said he was in a pen or not. I have no idea. I have my opinion but until this buck is dead none of us will know 100%. I too have a couple bucks that are almost completely nocturnal. I have never looked at a daylight pic of either one of them. They are both 5 yr olds with this past season. I've got one of the two deer's sheds two yrs in a row. The other ones set do nothing but piss me off after I search far and wide for many hours the last two winters/spring. Whether you believe this deer(og) is hf or not, It certainly has the attention of alot of hunters poachers and people like me who are just along for the story. I spoke to someone who had last year's sheds in hand for a minute or two and that's where I got the point about them being very complete with nothing broken or chipped. Happens all the time in the woods. Look at that huge gnarls Barkley that Lee killed a couple yrs back. Not a scratch on his rack why he was surrounded by Booners all the time. This deer avoided confrontation with any buck like the plaque. Og could be the same. The facts and opinions I threw out there were not to support or put down anyone's beliefs on this deer's home base. It was just food for thought! Nothing that I say or anyone says is goona change my opinion or tanks or yours on where we believe this deer's home base is!


----------



## gcab

ironworker172 said:


> What was I thinking trying to talk with the king of exaggeration.....for a minute there I thought I could have a real conversation.


What part of that is exaggeration? Supposed free range? yep supposed world recod? yep gps coordinates given and posted? yep pics in broad day light? yep pics from multiple cameras? yep many coming in here always with friends that are great and legendary bowhunters hunting the deer? yep. Which part of that is exaggerated?


----------



## ironworker172

gcab said:


> What part of that is exaggeration? Supposed free range? yep supposed world recod? yep gps coordinates given and posted? yep pics in broad day light? yep pics from multiple cameras? yep many coming in here always with friends that are great and legendary bowhunters hunting the deer? yep. Which part of that is exaggerated?


I guess I'll play along with you.....please show me exactly where anyone said legendary bowhunters are hot on his trail.


----------



## gcab

Well I'm not going through 246 pages to show you the posts, so you can find it. But you will find some early that had him pinpointed, some saying their friends were hunting right behind him in a ravine, many saying they hunt and have him pinned to the fields the pics were taken in. Again, many saying about their great bowhunting friends right on the buck. But just so I am clear, out of all what I said that led you to say that I am the one that is "king of exaggeration"(although pretty sure reading through this thread that it isn't me that has exaggerated anything concerning this buck), do you agree or disagree with what all else I said? you know, supposed free range, supposed world record, patterned with gps coordinates, daylight pics, feeder pics, claims of great bowhunting friends on him...


----------



## ironworker172

gcab said:


> Well I'm not going through 246 pages to show you the posts, so you can find it. But you will find some early that had him pinpointed, some saying their friends were hunting right behind him in a ravine, many saying they hunt and have him pinned to the fields the pics were taken in. Again, many saying about their great bowhunting friends right on the buck. But just so I am clear, out of all what I said that led you to say that I am the one that is "king of exaggeration"(although pretty sure reading through this thread that it isn't me that has exaggerated anything concerning this buck), do you agree or disagree with what all else I said? you know, supposed free range, supposed world record, patterned with gps coordinates, daylight pics, feeder pics, claims of great bowhunting friends on him...


The problem is you try to combine posts to make them appear different. Just because someone posts pics of the buck in there field and people on the net pin point the location of the pics doesn't mean those people have the opportunity to hunt the area. 

And just because someone says they have friends who they regard as good bowhunters doesn't mean they are legendary. 

And just because multiple people have posted pics doesn't even mean they are from the same location deer do travel. And for that matter it doesn't even mean it was their pics.....I could post some too, but they aren't mine.

And just because someone has a pic doesn't mean he is patterned.


----------



## gcab

ironworker172 said:


> The problem is you try to combine posts to make them appear different. Just because someone posts pics of the buck in there field and people on the net pin point the location of the pics doesn't mean those people have the opportunity to hunt the area.
> 
> And just because someone says they have friends who they regard as good bowhunters doesn't mean they are legendary.
> 
> And just because multiple people have posted pics doesn't even mean they are from the same location deer do travel. And for that matter it doesn't even mean it was their pics.....I could post some too, but they aren't mine.


So what I said is true. Yes supposed free range. yes supposed world record. yes gps coordinates, yes daylight photos, yes feeder pics, yes claims to friends on him.... so you don't like that I used legendary as opposed to maybe a word you used like great. But it is me that is "king of exaggeration"? Makes sense


----------



## rustyhart

ironworker172 said:


> And just because multiple people have posted pics doesn't even mean they are from the same location deer do travel. And for that matter it doesn't even mean it was their pics.....I could post some too, but they aren't mine.


This ain't my picture, but it sure is ugly.


----------



## bryanroberts

No offense to either one of you but what in the he// does this thread have to do with the definition of a word or who can have the most intelligent come back? Talk about getting side tracked. They do have personal messaging for moments like this


----------



## bryanroberts

bryanroberts said:


> No offense to either one of you but what in the he// does this thread have to do with the definition of a word or who can have the most intelligent come back? Talk about getting side tracked. They do have personal messaging for moments like this


Sorry guys that read alot different than it sounded in my head. Everybody has opinions some good some bad about the topic or the people involved in the discussion. But at the end of the thread it's just an opinion


----------



## gcab

bryanroberts said:


> No offense to either one of you but what in the he// does this thread have to do with the definition of a word or who can have the most intelligent come back? Talk about getting side tracked. They do have personal messaging for moments like this


No reason to personal message. My opinion is that it isn't legit. Some have other opinion but think those that don't believe have to prove otherwise while claiming all that has been claimed for it to be real, until it all falls apart each time.


----------



## X10ring

Hot girl hunter and a shed this is the best day ever 
Hahahaha


----------



## KYDEER16

Can someone who thinks the deer is HF tell me what the HF company are getting from keeping the story of this deer alive? I mean they're not getting publicity for their ranch, no money, and a tiny percent of the world (mostly this board) only know the story. Seems like a lot to keep going for over 2 years for absolutly nothing in return.


----------



## bryanroberts

KYDEER16 said:


> Can someone who thinks the deer is HF tell me what the HF company are getting from keeping the story of this deer alive? I mean they're not getting publicity for their ranch, no money, and a tiny percent of the world (mostly this board) only know the story. Seems like a lot to keep going for over 2 years for absolutly nothing in return.


Depends on who you talk to. Some believe that a small game farm or someone with a few deer as a hobby had teamed up with ohiobooners and made a plan to shoot this deer on his 30 minutes of fame t.v.show.. or let his wife shoot it. But since ob has been outed the scam can no longer be affective as trying to pass off a possible world record. Others believe that it is at a ranch somewhere and since it is in a fence a 200 inch deer is not that big as there are farms with 300 plus. Some think his appeal as a large typical frame has the farm selling sperm. None of these have been proven or all of us wouldn't be here. I want this deer to be free range as much or more than anyone! There is alot of hard to believe facts about this buck starting with ob having his 2 cents part of it. All the pics in daylight etc. Etc.
And still no deer. But the same goes for the high fence. There's alot of facts that don't add up to him being in a ranch. The sad thing is a new world record typical could be shot with a bow and the story posted on at and it probably would not get 30 pages long. This deer and all the unknowns or knowns is up to almost 250 pages on this thread alone and there is alot more


----------



## Hep

I have to post my .02 (it might not be worth it) but ive went through 246 pages and Ill never get that time back. This buck screams pen to me(opinion). Hes lived way to long for a deer of that caliber in the wild with sooo many people after him, that have his GPS,fields and patterns down and on top of that. He walks around during daylight. Not trying to be a smart azz but if that deer is a wild deer some people need to learn how to hunt. I know around here if there's a "above average" buck spotted word gets around and you better be out there every minute you can because hes going to be dead by the end of the season. Again not trying to be a smart azz. I usually dont see this many pictures of a certain buck from so many people until its dead.Then the pictures come out from everyone. I know if I get a picture of a nice buck, NO ONE will see it till after the season. Its actually pretty funny. :cheers:


----------



## bryanroberts

Hep said:


> NO ONE will see it till after the season.. :cheers:


 unless you were trying to set up a story about the possible new world record!


----------



## Hep

I have a friend that is welcome to hunt with me anytime he wants. Usually he hunts elsewhere or duck hunts till the rut.I made the mistake of showing this picture(I actually had I quite a few pics of him lol) and guess what. I had competition that year. It was actually a fun year.We worked our butts off and almost had the deal done but being a wild deer he walk over to the neighbors and got dead.


----------



## bryanroberts

Hep said:


> View attachment 2149868
> I have a friend that is welcome to hunt with me anytime he wants. Usually he hunts elsewhere or duck hunts till the rut.I made the mistake of showing this picture(I actually had I quite a few pics of him lol) and guess what. I had competition that year. It was actually a fun year.We worked our butts off and almost had the deal done but being a wild deer he walk over to the neighbors and got dead.


Good lookin buck!


----------



## ironworker172

bryanroberts said:


> Depends on who you talk to. Some believe that a small game farm or someone with a few deer as a hobby had teamed up with ohiobooners and made a plan to shoot this deer on his 30 minutes of fame t.v.show.. or let his wife shoot it. But since ob has been outed the scam can no longer be affective as trying to pass off a possible world record. Others believe that it is at a ranch somewhere and since it is in a fence a 200 inch deer is not that big as there are farms with 300 plus. Some think his appeal as a large typical frame has the farm selling sperm. None of these have been proven or all of us wouldn't be here. I want this deer to be free range as much or more than anyone! There is alot of hard to believe facts about this buck starting with ob having his 2 cents part of it. All the pics in daylight etc. Etc.
> And still no deer. But the same goes for the high fence. There's alot of facts that don't add up to him being in a ranch. The sad thing is a new world record typical could be shot with a bow and the story posted on at and it probably would not get 30 pages long. This deer and all the unknowns or knowns is up to almost 250 pages on this thread alone and there is alot more


Your recap is pretty good.
I just want to point out again ..ohiobooners didn't start the thread, he just jumped on board. Thank God Mitch Rompolla hasn't made any posts. 

Agreed, there are lots of differing opinions....time will tell. It will be interesting to see this years shed story develop. I'm sure the poor sole who posts them will be called a liar too. Seems some believe in the guilty until proven innocent theory.


----------



## bryanroberts

ironworker172 said:


> Your recap is pretty good.
> I just want to point out again ..ohiobooners didn't start the thread, he just jumped on board. Thank God Mitch Rompolla hasn't made any posts.
> 
> Agreed, there are lots of differing opinions....time will tell. It will be interesting to see this years shed story develop. I'm sure the poor sole who posts them will be called a liar too. Seems some believe in the guilty until proven innocent theory.


Your right but there are also some that think chasen and ohiobooners were in it together or I've heard some speculate they were the same person. Anyway it's just too much to process at times!! Lol


----------



## Hep

I really hope it is a free range deer(hes beautiful),and good luck to those hunting him but.... I dont know,it just seems too fishy to me. It is entertaining though!:cheers:


----------



## markman

I think that if OG was a penned/farm raised deer there would be tons of pics of him. There are only so many deer farms in Ohio, especially in the area where OG is supposed to be, and people could easily track him down and get photos of him. I know I hunt in Holmes county Ohio and there a bunch of deer farms and you could easily get pics of the deer in those farms. I hope OG is a free range deer and someone kills him!


----------



## KYDEER16

Still doesn't make sense. Why can no one tell me what the HF company has to gain from keeping this deer alive?


----------



## bryanroberts

Nothing except selling sperm. If og was a high fence deer he would barely be mediocre. They have bucks now that are consistently over 350. He would be a great deer for someone wanting to raise giant typical frames. Some on here have said that if there was a scheme of some kind to try and kill him and introduce him as a record contender now that it has been let out of the bag they don't want to go public with the deer and be "that farm". Others believe because of the ob thing that it could be someone with just a couple deer as a hobby? And now that ob has been outed they are keeping his whereabouts hushed as to not be a part of the scam.. I am just going to hope some 75 yr old dude with a bow shoots him behind his house sitting on a 5 gallon bucket on opening day next season and gets it all over with so the answers can come out.


----------



## H20fwler

KYDEER16 said:


> Still doesn't make sense. Why can no one tell me what the HF company has to gain from keeping this deer alive?


HF operations have plenty of bucks that are as big as and bigger than this one, some are very private.
If someone was trying to pull a "Rompala" for personal gain this would be an excellent way to do it. Leak out a few pics, stoke up the hearsay, start a few threads on national hunting sites,come up with it's sheds and a plausible story, keep feeding the hype for a few years to build credibility. Then cash in on it being some huge FR deer or possible WR and reap in the glory and $$$.
Ohio Booners and many others have lied about big bucks they shot just for glory and ego sake..OB had guys on this site thinking he invented deer hunting in under a year.

Lot's of strange people out there doing lots of strange things for who knows what reasons.
Money and so called fame make people do some stupid things.

It would be great if this buck was FR but there have been so many sketchy things go on about it already. And like I've said from the start..why in the heck would a deer hunter talk about or post up pictures of a potential WR deer they were after before putting it in the truck? It doesn't make any sense.


----------



## bryanroberts

H20fwler said:


> HF operations have plenty of bucks that are as big as and bigger than this one, some are very private.
> If someone was trying to pull a "Rompala" for personal gain this would be an excellent way to do it. Leak out a few pics, stoke up the hearsay, start a few threads on national hunting sites,come up with it's sheds and a plausible story, keep feeding the hype for a few years to build credibility. Then cash in on it being some huge FR deer or possible WR and reap in the glory and $$$.
> Ohio Booners and many others have lied about big bucks they shot just for glory and ego sake..OB had guys on this site thinking he invented deer hunting in under a year.
> 
> Lot's of strange people out there doing lots of strange things for who knows what reasons.
> Money and so called fame make people do some stupid things.
> 
> It would be great if this buck was FR but there have been so many sketchy things go on about it already. And like I've said from the start..why in the heck would a deer hunter talk about or post up pictures of a potential WR deer they were after before putting it in the truck? It doesn't make any sense.


This x2


----------



## I like Meat

x3....


----------



## BvrHunter

x4....


----------



## bryanroberts

trucker3573 said:


> Has ohiobooners ever surfaced back on here??


Not as far as I know... at least not under the name ohiobooners! Lol


----------



## tankdogg60

I'm really starting to wonder if he's really even in OH. I mean the only credibility to him being there is here say from a bunch of guys getting caught in lies, right? And a guy posting his name on Cuddebacks website and people looking up his house on satellite inagery. This buck could be in a pen in MO, or KS or something like that I assume.


----------



## tankdogg60

H20fwler said:


> HF operations have plenty of bucks that are as big as and bigger than this one, some are very private.
> If someone was trying to pull a "Rompala" for personal gain this would be an excellent way to do it. Leak out a few pics, stoke up the hearsay, start a few threads on national hunting sites,come up with it's sheds and a plausible story, keep feeding the hype for a few years to build credibility. Then cash in on it being some huge FR deer or possible WR and reap in the glory and $$$.
> Ohio Booners and many others have lied about big bucks they shot just for glory and ego sake..OB had guys on this site thinking he invented deer hunting in under a year.
> 
> Lot's of strange people out there doing lots of strange things for who knows what reasons.
> Money and so called fame make people do some stupid things.
> 
> It would be great if this buck was FR but there have been so many sketchy things go on about it already. And like I've said from the start..why in the heck would a deer hunter talk about or post up pictures of a potential WR deer they were after before putting it in the truck? It doesn't make any sense.


Yep


----------



## bryanroberts

tankdogg60 said:


> I'm really starting to wonder if he's really even in OH. I mean the only credibility to him being there is here say from a bunch of guys getting caught in lies, right? And a guy posting his name on Cuddebacks website and people looking up his house on satellite inagery. This buck could be in a pen in MO, or KS or something like that I assume.


Another thing that doesn't seem right is everyone who has supposedly been close to this deer and had him patterned or knew his whereabouts are all gone with nothing to say or proven to be full of sh $!


----------



## bryanroberts

bryanroberts said:


> Another thing that doesn't seem right is everyone who has supposedly been close to this deer and had him patterned or knew his whereabouts are all gone with nothing to say or proven to be full of sh $!


I'm starting to think there must have been alot of seats on that bandwagon!


----------



## 145nWV

tankdogg60 said:


> I'm really starting to wonder if he's really even in OH. I mean the only credibility to him being there is here say from *a bunch of guys getting caught in lies,* right? And a guy posting his name on Cuddebacks website and people looking up his house on satellite inagery. This buck could be in a pen in MO, or KS or something like that I assume.


Who else has been caught in lies besides OB ? No one that I remember. If OB never was part of OG would there still be as many non believers ?


----------



## gcab

Liars or fabricators.. could go either way with all the "friends" people have hunting him, having pics of him every day for 4 months except for 9 days, watching walk into a ravine night before gun season, ect. goes on and on. And must be Ohio and legit... the guy that paid $7,500 for the sheds says its legit


----------



## tankdogg60

gcab said:


> Liars or fabricators.. could go either way with all the "friends" people have hunting him, having pics of him every day for 4 months except for 9 days, watching walk into a ravine night before gun season, ect. goes on and on. And must be Ohio and legit... the guy that paid $7,500 for the sheds says its legit


Surely he wouldn't tell that he wasted his money would he? Lol. Not sure how they could prove either way where the sheds came from.


----------



## 145nWV

gcab said:


> *Liars or fabricators*.. could go either way with all the "friends" people have hunting him, having pics of him every day for 4 months except for 9 days, watching walk into a ravine night before gun season, ect. goes on and on. And must be Ohio and legit... the guy that paid $7,500 for the sheds says its legit


Who are they ? I know who the fabricators are. They are the people that know nothing about OG but keep posting and adding the fabrication. Below are some.

sooo many people after him, that have his GPS,fields *and patterns down * --- where or who ever claimed to have him patterned ? 

All the pics in daylight ---- What are all the daylight pics ? 1) pic in BGI 3) pics at feeder (which I cant remember but Im not going to say they are) at the same time 1) pic in field at dusk. Not alot

I've heard some speculate they were the same person ---- This was proven wrong long time ago, still shouldn't be mentioned

a bunch of guys getting caught in lies ----- Who are all these guys ?

and had him patterned ----- Again who had him patterned ?

That's just from this page, so yeah, no wonder some are skeptic. But it comes from people adding things that were not said.


----------



## Monsterquest

I agree I've only seen like 3-4 pics in daylight. This thread was started over 400 days ago. If you catch him on cam a couple times in daylight over a 400 day period I would say that's not unusually often for a mature buck. The fact that he hasn't been killed is entirely plosible. Quick example. Me and a friend hunted a buck for 6 years on our farm and the public land that borders it. Now 2 of the years he disappeared so I won't count them. But for 4 of the years we had pics everyday almost from December to feb. each year we would maybe see 2 occasions when he would show in daylight. Out of the 2 of us I saw him once with eyes and that was after jumping him. We found five sheds of him over the years and all were within the same 5 acre area I would say. At 10.5 years old he was killed on public land by a gun hunter. We hunted hard for him and both of us have taken multiple p&y bucks. Sometimes they are just that smart. Or lucky!


----------



## Jack The Ripper

Monsterquest said:


> I agree I've only seen like 3-4 pics in daylight. This thread was started over 400 days ago. If you catch him on cam a couple times in daylight over a 400 day period I would say that's not unusually often for a mature buck. The fact that he hasn't been killed is entirely plosible. Quick example. Me and a friend hunted a buck for 6 years on our farm and the public land that borders it. Now 2 of the years he disappeared so I won't count them. But for 4 of the years we had pics everyday almost from December to feb. each year we would maybe see 2 occasions when he would show in daylight. Out of the 2 of us I saw him once with eyes and that was after jumping him. We found five sheds of him over the years and all were within the same 5 acre area I would say. At 10.5 years old he was killed on public land by a gun hunter. We hunted hard for him and both of us have taken multiple p&y bucks. Sometimes they are just that smart. Or lucky!


Do you have a pic of this buck? I'm not calling you out in anyway. Just a interesting story and I'd like to see a pic of the buck and sheds to go with it.


----------



## gcab

145nWV said:


> Who are they ? I know who the fabricators are. They are the people that know nothing about OG but keep posting and adding the fabrication. Below are some.
> 
> sooo many people after him, that have his GPS,fields *and patterns down * --- where or who ever claimed to have him patterned ?
> 
> All the pics in daylight ---- What are all the daylight pics ? 1) pic in BGI 3) pics at feeder (which I cant remember but Im not going to say they are) at the same time 1) pic in field at dusk. Not alot
> 
> I've heard some speculate they were the same person ---- This was proven wrong long time ago, still shouldn't be mentioned
> 
> a bunch of guys getting caught in lies ----- Who are all these guys ?
> 
> and had him patterned ----- Again who had him patterned ?
> 
> That's just from this page, so yeah, no wonder some are skeptic. But it comes from people adding things that were not said.


Well I would say that when it is said to have multiple pics of him daily for 4 months except for 9 days, that pretty much would be a pattern. No? Watching him walk into a small ravine? Having great hunting friends surround him in a wood lot? No..not patterned? There were pics in the field in daylight. Pics at a feeder in daylight. Pics of it walking through some small brush or what not with snow in daylight. So I'd say that counts as the daylight pics... no? And there has been at least 4 people say they or their great hunting friends are on him. OB, Buckethead, someone a couple pages ago although don't remember his name, chasen, some other PY145 or something like that. no?


----------



## KYDEER16

Guess I'll be that guy... For the love of God, please stop bringing up the 'had pictures every day but 9 and watched him walk in a ravine and had him surrounded' because there is a guy sitting back right now laughing his arse off. The dude just made crap up off the top of his head to get people going. That's what people in message board world call a troll. Apparently a few people never caught on. Here is an example...

I had OG at 26 yards on the last day of season but he had already shed one side, so I passed.


See how that works? Now in about the next 50 pages, you will see someone quote that line right there. No one knows if this deer is real or not, but please, if you are going to use quotes and give reasons why he is fake, don't use examples from someone who has clearly played you.


----------



## bryanroberts

145nWV said:


> Who are they ? I know who the fabricators are. They are the people that know nothing about OG but keep posting and adding the fabrication. Below are some.
> 
> sooo many people after him, that have his GPS,fields *and patterns down * --- where or who ever claimed to have him patterned ?
> 
> All the pics in daylight ---- What are all the daylight pics ? 1) pic in BGI 3) pics at feeder (which I cant remember but Im not going to say they are) at the same time 1) pic in field at dusk. Not alot
> 
> I've heard some speculate they were the same person ---- This was proven wrong long time ago, still shouldn't be mentioned
> 
> a bunch of guys getting caught in lies ----- Who are all these guys ?
> 
> and had him patterned ----- Again who had him patterned ?
> 
> That's just from this page, so yeah, no wonder some are skeptic. But it comes from people adding things that were not said.


Hey man don't take this wrong. I promise I'm not trying to start somethin or be smart but have you just started reading all this? Either that's the case or you have missed a lot in all these threads about the og buck!


----------



## gcab

KYDEER16 said:


> Guess I'll be that guy... For the love of God, please stop bringing up the 'had pictures every day but 9 and watched him walk in a ravine and had him surrounded' because there is a guy sitting back right now laughing his arse off. The dude just made crap up off the top of his head to get people going. That's what people in message board world call a troll. Apparently a few people never caught on. Here is an example...
> 
> I had OG at 26 yards on the last day of season but he had already shed one side, so I passed.
> 
> 
> See how that works? Now in about the next 50 pages, you will see someone quote that line right there. No one knows if this deer is real or not, but please, if you are going to use quotes and give reasons why he is fake, don't use examples from someone who has clearly played you.



Why? People are questioning me as to fabricating what others have claimed, and every few pages we get the new guy that has friends with this buck hanging on their private farm and ect. And it isn't getting me going. I have laughed at everyone from day one believing all this nonsense. I think if you read back through you will see that. So nah, I think I'll go along with what I believe with all of this being nonsense and calling people out with their ridiculous stories.


----------



## tankdogg60

Monsterquest said:


> I agree I've only seen like 3-4 pics in daylight. This thread was started over 400 days ago. If you catch him on cam a couple times in daylight over a 400 day period I would say that's not unusually often for a mature buck. The fact that he hasn't been killed is entirely plosible. Quick example. Me and a friend hunted a buck for 6 years on our farm and the public land that borders it. Now 2 of the years he disappeared so I won't count them. But for 4 of the years we had pics everyday almost from December to feb. each year we would maybe see 2 occasions when he would show in daylight. Out of the 2 of us I saw him once with eyes and that was after jumping him. We found five sheds of him over the years and all were within the same 5 acre area I would say. At 10.5 years old he was killed on public land by a gun hunter. We hunted hard for him and both of us have taken multiple p&y bucks. Sometimes they are just that smart. Or lucky!


Not trying to start anything, just talking hunter to hunter. It seems you having so many pics of this buck but not killing him for 4 years is your entry and/or exit. Seems he had y'all patterned better than y'all had him. Did you ever get chances at him? Like maybe not a good shot or something similar? Just curious, interesting story. I have a friend who's Dad used to watch guys from his porch across the street. The guys would park near the gate and head across the pasture and a nice 10 pointer would come out of a cedar patch near the gate about 20-30 mins later each day. He'd hop the fence and walk by their truck and head across the road onto his farm and he'd just laugh. Never told the guys he said. I didn't hear the story til way later, or I'd of tried him.


----------



## KYDEER16

Scroll up just a few pages and read your own post. You think it's funny because you don't believe the stories you just posted about like 5 post up. You know why you don't believe them? Because they are all made up, just to get people like you thinking that someone is seriously trying to play something like that off as true. And then you argue that the deer is fake because of some crazy post about ridiculous stories. Mission accomplished


----------



## bryanroberts

gcab said:


> Why? People are questioning me as to fabricating what others have claimed, and every few pages we get the new guy that has friends with this buck hanging on their private farm and ect. And it isn't getting me going. I have laughed at everyone from day one believing all this nonsense. I think if you read back through you will see that. So nah, I think I'll go along with what I believe with all of this being nonsense and calling people out with their ridiculous stories.


Yep


----------



## gcab

KYDEER16 said:


> Scroll up just a few pages and read your own post. You think it's funny because you don't believe the stories you just posted about like 5 post up. You know why you don't believe them? Because they are all made up, just to get people like you thinking that someone is seriously trying to play something like that off as true. And then you argue that the deer is fake because of some crazy post about ridiculous stories. Mission accomplished


Right.. I think its funny because I don't think its legit(obviously the deer is real). I have my opinion as to the real story, and others have theirs. But the facts given as to why its legit are just as hypothetical as those as to why it isn't legit. But those that think its not legit have to prove why, while those that do think its real and get all up in knots about the nonsense want to ignore how every story that basically every story that those people keep saying about the deer has turned out to be just that, nonsense. So you can think its legit, and believe whoever you want. I don't, and won't, and until there is something real given besides the nonsense stories, then yea.. I'll keep repeating the nonsense stories and having fun with it

And don't give me the "people like me thinking someone is seriously trying to play something like that off as true".. cmon man.. read the thread. there have been multiple people definitely playing all this off as true. hahaha thanks though.


----------



## bryanroberts

gcab said:


> Right.. I think its funny because I don't think its legit(obviously the deer is real). I have my opinion as to the real story, and others have theirs. But the facts given as to why its legit are just as hypothetical as those as to why it isn't legit. But those that think its not legit have to prove why, while those that do think its real and get all up in knots about the nonsense want to ignore how every story that basically every story that those people keep saying about the deer has turned out to be just that, nonsense. So you can think its legit, and believe whoever you want. I don't, and won't, and until there is something real given besides the nonsense stories, then yea.. I'll keep repeating the nonsense stories and having fun with it


I'm with you on this one. Ever since day one anyone that has been within 40 yards of this deer, knows where his bed is, knows someone who is seeing him from the stand almost daily, knows the field he poops in every morning, there all gone. Came on to the scene with all the "oh I got this deer" and where are they now. Nothing but tumbleweeds


----------



## gcab

bryanroberts said:


> I'm with you on this one. Ever since day one anyone that has been within 40 yards of this deer, knows where his bed is, knows someone who is seeing him from the stand almost daily, knows the field he poops in every morning, there all gone. Came on to the scene with all the "oh I got this deer" and where are they now. Nothing but tumbleweeds


That's kind of what I have been reading.. but I guess I am the fool and king of exaggeration.. from laughing at these people no less. go figure


----------



## KYDEER16

Wow. Detectives of the year. You mean to tell me buckithead was a fake???????? He really didn't have pictures of the deer every day but 9? He didn't have a swat team surrond a ravine OG was spotted in the night before? Great work guys!! 

Please let me repeat this one more time. Everyone knew those stories where fake, that's why it is so funny to me that you are puffing your chest out for calling people out for believing them.


----------



## gcab

KYDEER16 said:


> Wow. Detectives of the year. You mean to tell me buckithead was a fake???????? He really didn't have pictures of the deer every day but 9? He didn't have a swat team surrond a ravine OG was spotted in the night before? Great work guys!!
> 
> Please let me repeat this one more time. Everyone knew those stories where fake, that's why it is so funny to me that you are puffing your chest out for calling people out for believing them.


When did I call anyone out for believing them? You'll see I called him out every time he posted something about it. You'll see I called out others that have pics and its living on their farm, and their friends are on it, ect. But yea, that's true.. people have been posting these stories and noone was believing them. haha. but ok, noone believed them, and I clearly did not.. so whats the issue?


----------



## KYDEER16

There are 3 people with pictures of the deer. Yeah I believe those. That's not what you posted earlier, you basically called out everyone earlier for believing crazy stories and then you gave examples, every example you gave was from buckithead and his friend, so yeah, no one believed those, but you are sure that they did.


----------



## Monsterquest

tankdogg60 said:


> Not trying to start anything, just talking hunter to hunter. It seems you having so many pics of this buck but not killing him for 4 years is your entry and/or exit. Seems he had y'all patterned better than y'all had him. Did you ever get chances at him? Like maybe not a good shot or something similar? Just curious, interesting story. I have a friend who's Dad used to watch guys from his porch across the street. The guys would park near the gate and head across the pasture and a nice 10 pointer would come out of a cedar patch near the gate about 20-30 mins later each day. He'd hop the fence and walk by their truck and head across the road onto his farm and he'd just laugh. Never told the guys he said. I didn't hear the story til way later, or I'd of tried him.


Never had an opportunity. I may seen him one time at about 40 yards the year he was killed. It was thick ceders and snow covered so I'm not 100%. The situation was different than most we never saw him early season or during rut, only after. So he obviously lived somewhere else most of year. We kept corn out in the late season and that probably the only reason we ever knew he existed. Also when he finally was killed it was only because another hunter jumped him and happened to run in front of another hunter. Like I said I've taken 5-6 mature bucks with my bow, it was just not meant to be with this one. I'm sure we made some mistakes along the way too but we tried our best to hunt him right. Someone asked earlier and yes I have tons of pics. I don't have a way of uploading right now.


----------



## bryanroberts

gcab said:


> When did I call anyone out for believing them? You'll see I called him out every time he posted something about it. You'll see I called out others that have pics and its living on their farm, and their friends are on it, ect. But yea, that's true.. people have been posting these stories and noone was believing them. haha. but ok, noone believed them, and I clearly did not.. so whats the issue?


I didn't think anyone believed bucket or anyone like him. We were all laughing at them and their posts. Tank and I have been calling people's bluff on personal message since day one. Once ob went down for all his mess and all the quiver sniffers got offended this thread has been nothing but a train wreck and people trying to get their 30 seconds of fame. It's really hysterical. The saddest part is I wanted or want og to be a free range whitetail. I do. I would love this whole deal if he turned out to be dead with an arrow in anywhere USA. I just can't make the evidence stack up enough in the free range corner!


----------



## gcab

KYDEER16 said:


> There are 3 people with pictures of the deer. Yeah I believe those. That's not what you posted earlier, you basically called out everyone earlier for believing crazy stories and then you gave examples, every example you gave was from buckithead and his friend, so yeah, no one believed those, but you are sure that they did.


Ok.. you believe pics. Great. That's good for you. I don't so that's good for me. But you are saying there was only 3 people saying they have pics of this buck? 3 people saying they are hunting it and have friends hunting it and friends with pics? Just 3?


----------



## bryanroberts

Boy oh boy! It's not hard to pick out the diehard believers!


----------



## KYDEER16

LOL, you guys are hilarious. Boy oh boy, it's not hard to pick out the guys who are full of them self.

i promise, you two have no reading compression. None. Did I say there was only 3 people who CLIAIMED to have pictures? No. I said there was 3 people who HAD pictures of the deer. Did I say there was only 3 people who CLAIMED to be hunting the deer? No, I said that most everyone didn't believe those guys and their crazy stories. Boy oh boy oh boy oh boy. Do I "diehard believe" the deer is real? Nope. Don't know and have no proof either way, but I'm not going to act like it's all fake just because some moron made up a story. Boy oh boy!


----------



## ironworker172

Here's an idea....since a few of you are 100% sure this is a pen buck and everyone who has knowledge of this buck is a liar and all the photos are photo shopped....why don't you quit posting to this thread. I mean, in your opinion it's all BS anyway so how about you take a hike. I'm getting tired of reading your BS when you have nothing to contribute that is factual and all you want to do is discredit anyone who does.

You will never prove he's in a pen because I'm taking him out.... shooting him and burying him with Jimmy Hoffa so you can never prove it! ........lol....do I need to point out that this is a joke so it doesn't come up later that someone admitted OG was in a pen.....lol


----------



## gcab

ironworker172 said:


> Here's an idea....since a few of you are 100% sure this is a pen buck and everyone who has knowledge of this buck is a liar and all the photos are photo shopped....why don't you quit posting to this thread. I mean, in your opinion it's all BS anyway so how about you take a hike. I'm getting tired of reading your BS when you have nothing to contribute that is factual and all you want to do is discredit anyone who does.
> 
> You will never prove he's in a pen because I'm taking him out.... shooting him and burying him with Jimmy Hoffa so you can never prove it! ........lol....do I need to point out that this is a joke so it doesn't come up later that someone admitted OG was in a pen.....lol


Queen of exaggeration.... when did I say anything was photoshopped?


----------



## bryanroberts

KYDEER16 said:


> LOL, you guys are hilarious. Boy oh boy, it's not hard to pick out the guys who are full of them self.
> 
> i promise, you two have no reading compression. None. Did I say there was only 3 people who CLIAIMED to have pictures? No. I said there was 3 people who HAD pictures of the deer. Did I say there was only 3 people who CLAIMED to be hunting the deer? No, I said that most everyone didn't believe those guys and their crazy stories. Boy oh boy oh boy oh boy. Do I "diehard believe" the deer is real? Nope. Don't know and have no proof either way, but I'm not going to act like it's all fake just because some moron made up a story. Boy oh boy!


I never said anything about what you said or what your beliefs are. If you look at what I said you could call me a believer too. I'm not a believer of bullship but I do want this buck to be real and living behind some old ladies house eating the apples she throws out all year. I never said you were a diehard believer because of your opinions either. At the same time as I said it's easy to spot a diehard believer the same quote could be said that it's easy to spot the non believers. I'm not about trashing your opinion or anyone elses. I do like to discuss what evidence there is and weigh both sides of it. Why would I believe this. Why do I not believe this. Maybe I came off a little strong on the anti free range believer tonight but if you are around long enough you will see that I like to discuss both sides and pick at the evidence so everyone can make up their own minds. I guess what I'm babbling about is I stay pretty neutral until I see it laying on a tailgate


----------



## KYDEER16

Not you, but ol tankdogg argued with about 100 people about a 'missing leg'


----------



## KYDEER16

I'm neutral as well, but I'm going to argue with people that try to say it's fake going off pure speculation


----------



## ironworker172

gcab said:


> Queen of exaggeration.... when did I say anything was photoshopped?


Did I mention your name?


----------



## bryanroberts

KYDEER16 said:


> Not you, but your buddy Bryan and ol tankdogg argued with about 100 people about a 'missing leg'


First of all there is no "buddy"! I do not know anyone on here nor have I had any personal conversation with anyone except tank maybe 5 messages. If you go back where you were doin your research I said that his leg was faded out and there was no other spot on the deer like that. It did not seem to match. I also weighed in on the other side. I thought I gave points to both sides of that discussion. I did not hold up a 100 percent photo shop sign. I just discussed what I saw or had experience with on both sides of that.


----------



## bryanroberts

bryanroberts said:


> First of all there is no "buddy"! I do not know anyone on here nor have I had any personal conversation with anyone except tank maybe 5 messages. If you go back where you were doin your research I said that his leg was faded out and there was no other spot on the deer like that. It did not seem to match. I also weighed in on the other side. I thought I gave points to both sides of that discussion. I did not hold up a 100 percent photo shop sign. I just discussed what I saw or had experience with on both sides of that.


And if someone is stating their own personal opinion is that arguing? ? I was under the impression that this was a forum where people discuss things like adults and offer up their ideas and opinions.


----------



## KYDEER16

You are correct, just went back and saw that. That was misunderstanding in my part


----------



## gcab

KYDEER16 said:


> I'm neutral as well, but I'm going to argue with people that try to say it's fake going off pure speculation


Which are people arguing with people trying to say that is real based off pure speculation. That's the ironic part to the thread. No?


----------



## bryanroberts

KYDEER16 said:


> I'm neutral as well, but I'm going to argue with people that try to say it's fake going off pure speculation


Well I won't argue with them but I will discuss it and state my opinion and openly listen to others. At this point it's all a little bit of speculation no matter what side your on. Like I said I would love to see this deer dead from a bow hunter on free range property. That would make my day and I could finally stop my daily addiction of peeking in on this thread to see if there has been anything new! Gotta get a life! Lol


----------



## ironworker172

Gcab......seriously, you don't believe the buck is for real, so why are you here? I guarantee I don't believe in the great pumpkin so you won't find me sitting in a pumpkin patch waiting for him. 

Unless deep down inside you know he could be so you keep coming back to find out......lol


----------



## gcab

ironworker172 said:


> Gcab......seriously, you don't believe the buck is for real, so why are you here? I guarantee I don't believe in the great pumpkin so you won't find me sitting in a pumpkin patch waiting for him.
> 
> Unless deep down inside you know he could be so you keep coming back to find out......lol



Well hopefully I can gather your permission to read public threads. But came originally since I used to be from Ohio and hunted down that way some. But found it entertaining, and find it entertaining to see so many get puckered up when others believe something else besides what you or whoever believe.


----------



## ridgerunner1

serious question..when was the last time anyone knows of this buck being seen?


----------



## ridgerunner1

gcab said:


> Well hopefully I can gather your permission to read public threads. But came originally since I used to be from Ohio and hunted down that way some. But found it entertaining, and find it entertaining to see so many get puckered up when others believe something else besides what you or whoever believe.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GIQn8pab8Vc


----------



## bryanroberts

ridgerunner1 said:


> serious question..when was the last time anyone knows of this buck being seen?


Unfortunately I don't know and I'm not sure anyone knows for sure. There were some making claims that they had him around them or pics of him, but with nothing but talk and no posted pics you don't know who to believe


----------



## saskguy

Remember that buck from Ohio with that gigantic frame a few yrs ago? I believe the frame was a 9 but with some junk. Huge buck. 
I really don't see why it cant be real.


----------



## ironworker172

I was thinking....does anyone know what the age would be of someone who works on a tv hunting show? I would think to be involved in any type of TV hunting show you would need some experience to get to that level. I was just trying to figure out how one of the doubters on this thread could have 12 years in the industry when he is only 30 years old. 

I CALL BS!


----------



## gcab

ridgerunner1 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GIQn8pab8Vc


Hahaha


----------



## bryanroberts

What is sad is if this buck is free range and he is killed this thread, other similar threads, all the ob stuff and any other people looking for spotlight, have created a dark area around this deer where there will be some doubters haters and just people who are goona want to question everything about your harvest


----------



## gcab

ironworker172 said:


> I was thinking....does anyone know what the age would be of someone who works on a tv hunting show? I would think to be involved in any type of TV hunting show you would need some experience to get to that level. I was just trying to figure out how one of the doubters on this thread could have 12 years in the industry when he is only 30 years old.
> 
> I CALL BS!


What about bill Jordan's kid? Remember seeing him in videos years ago. Haven't seen any in a long time though but thought that he was still involved. Not sure if still is but was like 8 or 9 in the video back when they had fox worthy and t bone doing their characters. So maybe 30 is possible. Maybe not.


----------



## bryanroberts

ironworker172 said:


> I was thinking....does anyone know what the age would be of someone who works on a tv hunting show? I would think to be involved in any type of TV hunting show you would need some experience to get to that level. I was just trying to figure out how one of the doubters on this thread could have 12 years in the industry when he is only 30 years old.
> 
> I CALL BS!


I do not personally know tank so I cannot shed any info on his outdoor career but I'm sure he will tell you all about it in the morning when he opens this thread


----------



## ridgerunner1

ironworker172 said:


> I was thinking....does anyone know what the age would be of someone who works on a tv hunting show? I would think to be involved in any type of TV hunting show you would need some experience to get to that level. I was just trying to figure out how one of the doubters on this thread could have 12 years in the industry when he is only 30 years old.
> 
> I CALL BS!


i would say it has more to do with who has the most money can have a hunting show ..no way them busbice guys have more than 10 yrs experience in the deer woods


----------



## FoodPlotter1

So.....Chasen found the shed???

That's interesting.


----------



## KYDEER16

ironworker172 said:


> I was thinking....does anyone know what the age would be of someone who works on a tv hunting show? I would think to be involved in any type of TV hunting show you would need some experience to get to that level. I was just trying to figure out how one of the doubters on this thread could have 12 years in the industry when he is only 30 years old.
> 
> I CALL BS!


I could be wrong, but I believe he also said he had been out of the industry a few years. So that puts him 15-16 y.o. when he started.


----------



## bryanroberts

FoodPlotter1 said:


> So.....Chasen found the shed???
> 
> That's interesting.


Did he!! I didn't know that. All I knew was that the girl posted it but it belonged to someone else. I wonder why he didnt post the pics on his baby (thread)


----------



## 145nWV

gcab said:


> Well I would say that when it is said to have *multiple pics of him daily for 4 months except for 9 days*,* that pretty much would be a pattern. No? * Watching him walk into a small ravine? Having great hunting friends surround him in a wood lot? No..not patterned? There were pics in the field in daylight. Pics at a feeder in daylight. Pics of it walking through some small brush or what not with snow in daylight. So I'd say that counts as the daylight pics... no? *And there has been at least 4 people say they or their great hunting friends are on him. OB, Buckethead, someone a couple pages ago although don't remember his name, chasen, some other PY145 or something like that. no?*



First bold- no, did anyone say if they were on multiple cameras in different places. If its a bunch of pics in the same spot, that's not a pattern. Watching a deer walk into one spot is not a pattern. Unless you know where he came from or where he's going or you know he walks into this place at certain times or days. Did anyone say he was seen multiple times walking into this ravine ? No.
Who said they had him surrounded in a wood lot ? I don't remember that.
1 pic in the field at dusk, not pics. 3 pics at the feeder and again 1 pic of it walking in the snow (BGI), that's not a lot, like people keep saying is it ?
Last bold - I don't remember anyone saying they were on him. There have been some guy that said they were hunting property around the area but never heard them say they were on him as you put it. Even Buckithead never claimed to be hunting exactly where OG was. He said he got permission to hunt a farm where the farmer saw a buck that might be OG. Buckithead even said it was a few miles away.

But go ahead keep fabricating.


----------



## smokin x's

FoodPlotter1 said:


> So.....Chasen found the shed???
> 
> That's interesting.


Where'd you get that from?

If its true, that's a definite plot twist...


----------



## bryanroberts

145nWV said:


> [/B]
> First bold- no, did anyone say if they were on multiple cameras in different places. If its a bunch of pics in the same spot, that's not a pattern. Watching a deer walk into one spot is not a pattern. Unless you know where he came from or where he's going or you know he walks into this place at certain times or days. Did anyone say he was seen multiple times walking into this ravine ? No.
> Who said they had him surrounded in a wood lot ? I don't remember that.
> 1 pic in the field at dusk, not pics. 3 pics at the feeder and again 1 pic of it walking in the snow (BGI), that's not a lot, like people keep saying is it ?
> Last bold - I don't remember anyone saying they were on him. There have been some guy that said they were hunting property around the area but never heard them say they were on him as you put it. Even Buckithead never claimed to be hunting exactly where OG was. He said he got permission to hunt a farm where the farmer saw a buck that might be OG. Buckithead even said it was a few miles away.
> 
> But go ahead keep fabricating.


Chasen and I think his brother were the only ones I can remember that said they had eyes on him for several days and we're waiting for him to make a mistake. I can't remember anyone else or if there even was anyone else (besides ob) that actually saw him. I am just about refusing to go back and read all that and one or two of the other threads! Haha


----------



## KYDEER16

145nWV said:


> [/B]
> First bold- no, did anyone say if they were on multiple cameras in different places. If its a bunch of pics in the same spot, that's not a pattern. Watching a deer walk into one spot is not a pattern. Unless you know where he came from or where he's going or you know he walks into this place at certain times or days. Did anyone say he was seen multiple times walking into this ravine ? No.
> Who said they had him surrounded in a wood lot ? I don't remember that.
> 1 pic in the field at dusk, not pics. 3 pics at the feeder and again 1 pic of it walking in the snow (BGI), that's not a lot, like people keep saying is it ?
> Last bold - I don't remember anyone saying they were on him. There have been some guy that said they were hunting property around the area but never heard them say they were on him as you put it. Even Buckithead never claimed to be hunting exactly where OG was. He said he got permission to hunt a farm where the farmer saw a buck that might be OG. Buckithead even said it was a few miles away.
> 
> But go ahead keep fabricating.


Wasting your breath with him


----------



## 145nWV

bryanroberts said:


> Hey man don't take this wrong. I promise I'm not trying to start somethin or be smart but have you just started reading all this? Either that's the case or you have missed a lot in all these threads about the og buck!


Don't take this the wrong way but yeah I've been here, even was accused of being OB when I first posted. Don't you remember ? Probably not, I think you have forgot a lot and now just add to the problem with this thread. Don't take me wrong, Im not trying to start anything either. I just think a lot of people have posted false stuff to fit their agenda.


----------



## bryanroberts

145nWV said:


> Don't take this the wrong way but yeah I've been here, even was accused of being OB when I first posted. Don't you remember ? Probably not, I think you have forgot a lot and now just add to the problem with this thread.


I add to the problem with this thread? I never said you were ob either? Ship me some of that stuff you got packed up there pal!!


----------



## bryanroberts

145nWV said:


> Don't take this the wrong way but yeah I've been here, even was accused of being OB when I first posted. Don't you remember ? Probably not, I think you have forgot a lot and now just add to the problem with this thread.


I wasn't aware of my newly diagnosed short term and long term memory loss but thank you for helping me out and now I can see where I add to the problem with this thread! my mom told me to ignore the kid licking the window and now I'm wishing I would have listened!


----------



## KYDEER16

You can defiantly tell it's the off season


----------



## 145nWV

bryanroberts said:


> I'm with you on this one. Ever since day one anyone that has been within 40 yards of this deer, knows where his bed is, knows someone who is seeing him from the stand almost daily, knows the field he poops in every morning, there all gone. Came on to the scene with all the "oh I got this deer" and where are they now. Nothing but tumbleweeds


This ^^^^^^ is exactly what I'm talking about. Please enlighten us on who said they know where his bed is ? or who said they seen him from a stand daily ? I don't remember anyone making that claim.


----------



## Hep

"my mom told me to ignore the kid licking the window and now I'm wishing I would have listened!"

OH MY GOD! I just shot Pepsi out every hole in my body!


----------



## 145nWV

bryanroberts;1072256699[B said:


> Chasen and I think his brother were the only ones I can remember that said they had eyes on him for several days [/B]and we're waiting for him to make a mistake. I can't remember anyone else or if there even was anyone else (besides ob) that actually saw him. I am just about refusing to go back and read all that and one or two of the other threads! Haha


Again^^^^^^ Chasen never saw OG just got those trail cam pics


----------



## 145nWV

KYDEER16 said:


> Wasting your breath with him


Yeah, I know


----------



## KYDEER16

145nWV said:


> Again^^^^^^ Chasen never saw OG just got those trail cam pics


Hey 145, I'm on your side and all, but I think chasten claimed either he or his brother had the deer at 60 yards.


----------



## FoodPlotter1

smokin x's said:


> Where'd you get that from?
> 
> If its true, that's a definite plot twist...


Someone sent me a pic of him holding it. I'm not sure what to think anymore.


----------



## 145nWV

KYDEER16 said:


> Hey 145, I'm on your side and all, but I think chasten claimed either he or his brother had the deer at 60 yards.


Just went backed and looked, it was his brother not Chasen.


----------



## KYDEER16

Yep here is the original quote, only had to go through about 30 pages (I apparently have no life)

Originally Posted by Chasenwhitetail 
My brother laid eyes on this cat...had him 60yrds guarding 4 does yesterday morning from 7 to 8am. Monday is gettin closer and closer the orange army is Rollin in tomorrow night for season Monday and I promise yall he's history off our farm after Monday .... Wish us luck guys



On a side not, does anyone have the pic of chasen and the shed?


----------



## bryanroberts

145nWV said:


> Again^^^^^^ Chasen never saw OG just got those trail cam pics


Open mouth insert foot.. you need to read up a little better before you go on a rant saying all this stuff . I said chasen or his brother had eyes on. I said earlier that I am all about looking at things from all angles even the ones I don't agree with. I am the first to admit if I'm wrong also and not just ignore it


----------



## bryanroberts

145nWV said:


> This ^^^^^^ is exactly what I'm talking about. Please enlighten us on who said they know where his bed is ? or who said they seen him from a stand daily ? I don't remember anyone making that claim.


You don't remember? Damn I thought you said I forgot things. Anyway just do a little research like ky deer had to do for ya and you can answer your own questions and will seem a little more informed when you rant!


----------



## rustyhart

KYDEER16 said:


> On a side not, does anyone have the pic of chasen and the shed?


No, but here's a picture of Jay and Silent Bob.


----------



## bryanroberts

Oh well enough of this crap. Back to chasen having a pic with the og shed and somebody taking out og next year so I can have a life!


----------



## 145nWV

bryanroberts said:


> Open mouth insert foot.. you need to read up a little better before you go on a rant saying all this stuff . I said chasen or his brother had eyes on. I said earlier that I am all about looking at things from all angles even the ones I don't agree with. I am the first to admit if I'm wrong also and not just ignore it


Nice try but no. You said Chasen and you think his brother, not or. Whats that about a foot ? I read just fine.


----------



## bryanroberts

145nWV said:


> Nice try but no. You said Chasen and you think his brother, not or. Whats that about a foot ? I read just fine.


Holy sh!?!!!! Your got me there man. I tell you I'm so sorry brother. What was I thinking matching wits with you. I can't believe I tried to pull that off. Wow I admit total defeat and please accept my sincere apology and hopefully now we can get back on track. ( A little more humbled by the way)


----------



## dhom

Oh brother! I click on this thread to see if someone finally had some definitive proof one way or the other. Nope, nothing pertinent other than reading he said she said garbage! Really?


----------



## floridacrackr

FoodPlotter1 said:


> Someone sent me a pic of him holding it. I'm not sure what to think anymore.


sure would like to see this picture.


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

I did not find the sheds..but I DID hold them And know who has them


----------



## Roo223

Chasenwhitetail said:


> I did not find the sheds..but I DID hold them And know who has them


Can you get a pic of the sheds and post one would love to see both sides this year


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

Made a promise not to post Sorry guys


----------



## Jack The Ripper

Chasenwhitetail said:


> Made a promise not to post Sorry guys


Must be someone on here


----------



## KYDEER16

There is already one picture of one of the sheds, so whats the big deal?


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

I just told I could show the pic of me holding them


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

Couldn't'


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

But they have been found And are very impressive Should be scored typical


----------



## KYDEER16

I swear to god, I would laugh so freakin hard if somehow OB was the one with OG's shed and was hot on his trail (and it was free range). Talk about a plot twist, you could write a movie with that one.


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

Lol it's deff. Not that d-bag


----------



## KYDEER16

Have they been scored? Gross, NET?


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

KYDEER16 said:


> Have they been scored? Gross, NET?


Yes High 90s net both sides


----------



## KYDEER16

So with the spread, it is very close to the world record, correct?


----------



## Chasenwhitetail

KYDEER16 said:


> So with the spread, it is very close to the world record, correct?


Yes


----------



## Roo223

I don't care if your holding then or not I just want to see both sides together


----------



## KYDEER16

I'd like to just see a score sheet


----------



## Roo223

KYDEER16 said:


> I'd like to just see a score sheet


That would be nice to


----------



## tankdogg60

ironworker172 said:


> I was thinking....does anyone know what the age would be of someone who works on a tv hunting show? I would think to be involved in any type of TV hunting show you would need some experience to get to that level. I was just trying to figure out how one of the doubters on this thread could have 12 years in the industry when he is only 30 years old.
> 
> I CALL BS!


Well I started filming in the 2003 deer season in Illinois. Add it up for yourself. Counting 2003-into 2014, thats almost 12 yrs as I said. Who cares, im not boasting. Just saying I hear about alot being onvolved.You don't have to be an experienced guru. You just have to get your foot in the door. I was fortunate enough to have a friend in the industry and he got us started. I'm no professional, just a guy that had a cool job. I elected to quit doing it recently and stay home and get married and start a family. Call BS all you want, I could care less


----------



## Monsterquest

Chasenwhitetail said:


> Yes


I wonder in the if "the antler collector" has them yet? I'm sure he's atleast putting his bid in. Do you know if its the same person who found them last year?


----------



## tankdogg60

Chasenwhitetail said:


> Yes High 90s net both sides


So both sheds were found, interesting


----------



## tankdogg60

*involved


----------



## Scotty C

tankdogg60 said:


> So both sheds were found, interesting


And both last year... 
Until that deer is killed by a hunter, hit by a car or found dead from old age.. I will stay doubtful he is free range... Not saying he isn't, I just have my doubts..


----------



## tankdogg60

Scotty C said:


> And both last year...
> Until that deer is killed by a hunter, hit by a car or found dead from old age.. I will stay doubtful he is free range... Not saying he isn't, I just have my doubts..


I'll bet they're in mint condition too


----------



## H20fwler

Scotty C said:


> And both last year...
> Until that deer is killed by a hunter, hit by a car or found dead from old age.. I will stay doubtful he is free range... Not saying he isn't, I just have my doubts..


No kidding! The sheds are easily found every year? But no one can put this buck on the ground with a hunting season that is over four months long? Over a span of years?

Chassen popping in with "both sheds have been found" and the WR talk again is awesome fuel for the fire...............

Pffffttttttttttt!

One more time;



H20fwler said:


> HF operations have plenty of bucks that are as big as and bigger than this one, some are very private.
> If someone was trying to pull a "Rompala" for personal gain this would be an excellent way to do it. Leak out a few pics, stoke up the hearsay, start a few threads on national hunting sites,come up with it's sheds and a plausible story, keep feeding the hype for a few years to build credibility. Then cash in on it being some huge FR deer or possible WR and reap in the glory and $$$.
> Ohio Booners and many others have lied about big bucks they shot just for glory and ego sake..OB had guys on this site thinking he invented deer hunting in under a year.
> 
> Lot's of strange people out there doing lots of strange things for who knows what reasons.
> Money and so called fame make people do some stupid things.
> 
> It would be great if this buck was FR but there have been so many sketchy things go on about it already. And like I've said from the start..why in the heck would a deer hunter talk about or post up pictures of a potential WR deer they were after before putting it in the truck? It doesn't make any sense.


This thread writes itself!


----------



## tankdogg60

H20fwler said:


> No kidding! The sheds are easily found every year? But no one can put this buck on the ground with a hunting season that is over four months long? Over a span of years?
> 
> Chassen popping in with "both sheds have been found" and the WR talk again is awesome fuel for the fire...............
> 
> Pffffttttttttttt!
> 
> One more time;
> 
> 
> 
> This thread writes itself!


I honestly think the sheds got a little too much criticism last year cause of being in excellent shape. I think the reason no one wants to post them both now is due to the fact that they're probably in mint condition yet again. And then the story would obviously look even more suspicious. I mean why is one held to secrecy now? There's been about as much word spread as a celebrity on the internet (whether it's true or not). Why hold secrets now? Funny stuff


----------



## 145nWV

tankdogg60 said:


> I honestly think the sheds got a little too much criticism last year cause of being in excellent shape. I think the reason no one wants to post them both now is due to the fact that they're probably in mint condition yet again. And then the story would obviously look even more suspicious. I mean why is one held to secrecy now? There's been about as much word spread as a celebrity on the internet (whether it's true or not).* Why hold secrets now?* Funny stuff


$$$$$$$$


----------



## gcab

hahahahaha Oh wait, I have to believe its all legit based on same speculation on both sides of the story. My fault.


----------



## Treehugger98

Who ever has the sheds / should have some pics of the deer with and without antlers. I don't know what to think anymore. I know deer that size go nocturnal / either this deer is hf or gay. Man if I had antlers that size, there wouldn't be a doe safe in my home range. And by me being stupid I would being hanging in someone's wall / just saying


----------



## bryanroberts

gcab said:


> hahahahaha Oh wait, I have to believe its all legit based on same speculation on both sides of the story. My fault.


It's ok. I forgot what we were talking about!


----------



## bryanroberts

tankdogg60 said:


> So both sheds were found, interesting


what are the chances of a perfect condition set of sheds off of a possible record book free range deer being found and then duplicating that with another set of perfect sheds the next season? Match sets are hard enough to find. If it was me that was looking for them, I would only have one side that the squirrels chewed up!


----------



## H20fwler

bryanroberts said:


> what are the chances of a perfect condition set of sheds off of a possible record book free range deer being found and then duplicating that with another set of perfect sheds the next season?


Almost astronomical I would say...and yet no-one can put this deer on the ground when it's patterned good enough to pick sheds up that quick, twice? And season just went out two days ago?

SKETCHY..................


----------



## tankdogg60

bryanroberts said:


> what are the chances of a perfect condition set of sheds off of a possible record book free range deer being found and then duplicating that with another set of perfect sheds the next season? Match sets are hard enough to find. If it was me that was looking for them, I would only have one side that the squirrels chewed up!


X2, if I was shed hunting I'd of tripped over what the squirrels didn't chew up in order to find it lol.


----------



## tankdogg60

H20fwler said:


> Almost astronomical I would say...and yet no-one can put this deer on the ground when it's patterned good enough to pick sheds up that quick, twice? And season just went out two days ago?
> 
> SKETCHY..................


Finding those sheds again like that, put it over the top for me for sure. This thread is really screaming pen now. Cause no hunter in their right mind would go shed hunting prior to season ending on a buck of that caliber if he was free range. They wouldn't want any unwanted pressure on him. I'm "sure" either they had 1,000 trail cam pics and knew without a doubt he'd shed or either they were tip toeing to their stand and OG had dropped them while walking 30 yards by their stand


----------



## snoman4

tankdogg60 said:


> X2, if I was shed hunting I'd of tripped over what the squirrels didn't chew up in order to find it lol.


This thread has turned into a greek comedy/tragedy....

I have found sheds in Kansas that had been on the ground in for over 9 months without the first rat or mouse chewing on them....

I know many people that find matched sets year after year because they know exactly where to look year after year. Maybe the finder of the sheds has trailcams and knew the buck dropped and then went looking for them right away.....

Man you guys and your conspiracy theories kill me.


----------



## honker22

Tankdogg60, we get it. You have like a 100 posts on this thread and they all say the same thing. We know you do not believe it is free range. You sound like woman who can't move on... and that goes for many others too


----------



## Hep

Im in! :eek3: Ive got to know who gets found first. Finding Bigfoot or Finding OG! Theres alot of evidence on both sides and I think there closing in. :cheers: :behindsof


----------



## bryanroberts

bryanroberts said:


> what are the chances of a perfect condition set of sheds off of a possible record book free range deer being found and then duplicating that with another set of perfect sheds the next season? Match sets are hard enough to find. If it was me that was looking for them, I would only have one side that the squirrels chewed up!


I never said it wasn't possible. Matched sheds are found all the time. I just said what are the chances? Or how lucky the people who found them are? I am just not that lucky nor have I ever been. Someone very well could have been watching and went right in and found them. My luck I could have the GPS coordinates to the exact location and still couldn't find them!


----------



## Monsterquest

It's much easier to find the sheds off a buck than kill him. If you know where he lives and put the effort in it can be done year after year. Sheds don't run from you, smell you, see you, or hear you. The odds aren't as low as you think, bottom line.


----------



## 145nWV

Monsterquest said:


> It's much easier to find the sheds off a buck than kill him. If you know where he lives and put the effort in it can be done year after year. Sheds don't run from you, smell you, see you, or hear you. The odds aren't as low as you think, bottom line.


Not to mention sheds that size would be easier to find, I would think.


----------



## tankdogg60

honker22 said:


> Tankdogg60, we get it. You have like a 100 posts on this thread and they all say the same thing. We know you do not believe it is free range. You sound like woman who can't move on... and that goes for many others too


Just as everyone else does in their thread. Sorry to ruffle your feathers. I guess instead of being on this thread, I should be working overtime, so I can drop 6 grand and hunt with you this year.


----------



## snoodcrusher

Monsterquest said:


> It's much easier to find the sheds off a buck than kill him. If you know where he lives and put the effort in it can be done year after year. Sheds don't run from you, smell you, see you, or hear you. The odds aren't as low as you think, bottom line.


^^^^bingo^^^^^


----------



## ironworker172

bryanroberts said:


> Open mouth insert foot.. you need to read up a little better before you go on a rant saying all this stuff . I said chasen or his brother had eyes on. I said earlier that I am all about looking at things from all angles even the ones I don't agree with. I am the first to admit if I'm wrong also and not just ignore it


Actually you said Chasin and his brother had eyes on him for several days....it looks like his brother saw him once at 60 yards. Not Chasin and not several days.


----------



## tankdogg60

Just found them fast 2 years running, but not get an arrow in him or even close. Odds are high of not killing him. Finding matched sets twice like that, not so much. I'm in for pics though to see the condition.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Im on my way from Massachusetts should be to the house in about an hour.gonna get some sleep and head back up there tomorrow


----------



## snoodcrusher

Deer in the area he's supposed to be located are shedding their antlers. I was within 20 miles of Pike county today (Chillicothe, OH) and saw a half rack buck with one who still had both antlers. My trail cams are getting several shed bucks too. However, some are still sparring as well.


----------



## ironworker172

Monsterquest said:


> It's much easier to find the sheds off a buck than kill him. If you know where he lives and put the effort in it can be done year after year. Sheds don't run from you, smell you, see you, or hear you. The odds aren't as low as you think, bottom line.


^^^^^^^ Exactly!


----------



## 145nWV

tankdogg60 said:


> Just found them fast 2 years running, but not get an arrow in him *or even close*. Odds are high of not killing him. Finding matched sets twice like that, not so much. I'm in for pics though to see the condition.


This is the problem with this thread. Why not leave it at, *but not get an arrow in him *? That we know is more and likely true but to add, *or even close*, is something you do not know. So why say it ?


----------



## Carbon missile

TenPoint10 said:


> View attachment 2148963


Did anyone determine the GPS coordinates for the location of this photo? :wink:


----------



## tankdogg60

145nWV said:


> This is the problem with this thread. Why not leave it at, *but not get an arrow in him *? That we know is more and likely true but to add, *or even close*, is something you do not know. So why say it ?


I've said alot less worse things than some involved, go bust their chops for that, not mine. The main problem with this thread is all the LIES that turned it upside down. It was an ok thread to begin with.


----------



## gcab

tankdogg60 said:


> I've said alot less worse things than some involved, go bust their chops for that, not mine. The main problem with this thread is all the LIES that turned it upside down. It was an ok thread to begin with.


Its not lies if you believe... which you should. Doesn't matter that proof of legitimacy is same as proof of illegitimacy. It has already been told to you to believe it or leave. Have to play by the rules of believers here or you hurt feelings.


----------



## Carbon missile

Its obvious that the only explanation is that his sheds get hung up in the same spot in the fence every year.


----------



## smokin x's

Chasen- do you know if the plan is to keep the sheds underwraps or are they gonna make it to BGI again this year?


----------



## saskguy

What's condition of the sheds have to do with it really?


----------



## tankdogg60

saskguy said:


> What's condition of the sheds have to do with it really?


I know it's possible, just to find sheds like this in immaculate condition twice would be almost impossible. With all those sticker points. He should be one of the bulls of the woods if not the bull of the woods. Surely he had to fight for a few does or bang a few trees getting ready for the rut. I mean it could happen, but 80% of the deer I've seen in the Midwest are busted in some sort of way, especially one with this many kickers and points. Who knows the position of the other sheds, but the first one looks pretty much mint


----------



## ironworker172

saskguy said:


> What's condition of the sheds have to do with it really?


To some perfect means pen buck. However last year I found a perfect set from a buck I had history with. I guess it is whatever fits their agenda.


----------



## ironworker172

Tankdogg, did you serve in the military?


----------



## tankdogg60

ironworker172 said:


> Tankdogg, did you serve in the military?


No. (Here comes smart comment)


----------



## tankdogg60

If you're referring to the name, it's been with me since before I could drive. A friend started calling me that and it became an email and used in ever since. If that's what you're implying


----------



## ironworker172

tankdogg60 said:


> No. (Here comes smart comment)


No....I was just curious because of the name.


----------



## tankdogg60

ironworker172 said:


> No....I was just curious because of the name.


Sorry lol, just assumed. You've been on me with both feet lately


----------



## 195B&C

You guys kill me haha


----------



## KYDEER16

tankdogg60 said:


> I've said alot less worse things than some involved, go bust their chops for that, not mine. The main problem with this thread is all the LIES that turned it upside down. It was an ok thread to begin with.


Lies? What lies? OB? Yes. Some random dude named bukithead? Yes. One dude had everyone hanging by a thread so ran with it and one was some clown messing with people. The main problem with this thread is people like you posting in it. NOTHING can be posted without you and your little posse questioning everything. No one is asking you to believe this deer or real, so why must you come on here and try to beat it to death that the deer is HF? HAVING ZERO PROOF. Someone finds a set of sheds and it's gotta be HF because you can never manage to find sheds? Someone post a pic of the deer and it has to be photoshop because YOU think there is a disappearing leg, although about 100 people tell you different. Give me a break dude.


----------



## tankdogg60

KYDEER16 said:


> Lies? What lies? OB? Yes. Some random dude named bukithead? Yes. One dude had everyone hanging by a thread so ran with it and one was some clown messing with people. The main problem with this thread is people like you posting in it. NOTHING can be posted without you and your little posse questioning everything. No one is asking you to believe this deer or real, so why must you come on here and try to beat it to death that the deer is HF? HAVING ZERO PROOF. Someone finds a set of sheds and it's gotta be HF because you can never manage to find sheds? Someone post a pic of the deer and it has to be photoshop because YOU think there is a disappearing leg, although about 100 people tell you different. Give me a break dude.


100 people give their opinion just as mine. No proof in this whole thread...


----------



## KYDEER16

Once again tank, the deer could be HF, could be free range. I don't know either way, wouldn't really surprise me either way. But seriously, you have not posted one positive thing in this thread, always question people, say it's HF, photoshop, too good to be true, everything is a lie, and have absolutely nothing to back it up. And then you try to tell everyone what's wrong with this thread? Really?


----------



## 145nWV

tankdogg60 said:


> 100 people give their opinion just as mine. *No proof in this whole thread*...


What do you mean there is no proof ? I don't know either way but there has been proof its FR.

1) Pics at a corn pile in the woods.
2) Pics at a feeder, I didn't see any HF
3) Pics in an *open* field
4) Chasen's post in the beginning, which nobody had any doubt until OB interjected himself

Now, what proof has there been that its HF ??????? I know people have there opinion and that's great but what actual proof is there ?


----------



## KYDEER16

145nWV said:


> What do you mean there is no proof ? I don't know either way but there has been proof its FR.
> 
> 1) Pics at a corn pile in the woods.
> 2) Pics at a feeder, I didn't see any HF
> 3) Pics in an *open* field
> 4) Chasen's post in the beginning, which nobody had any doubt until OB interjected himself
> 
> Now, what proof has there been that its HF ??????? I know people have there opinion and that's great but what actual proof is there ?


His 12 years in the biz told him


----------



## gcab

Its a forum.. which is an avenue for people to talk and discuss different thoughts or opinions.. and in this case whether this buck is legit. Some like you say yes. Some like me or others say no. And some of us have fun and find amusement in the nonsense. Instead of telling people to go away because they aren't "positive" or agree with you, why not you go away since you acting like an 19 year old that was told Santa isn't real and you just imagine life without sitting at bottom of chimney with cookies and milk late in the night once a year.


----------



## KYDEER16

When have I said go away or whatever else you are trying to spill there? I find amusement picturing you crossing your arms and stomping your feet claiming it's fake because it's bigger than yours. Kind of like little man syndrome...guess I'll call it little buck syndrome.


----------



## gcab

KYDEER16 said:


> When have I said go away or whatever else you are trying to spill there? I find amusement picturing you crossing your arms and stomping your feet claiming it's fake because it's bigger than yours. Kind of like little man syndrome...guess I'll call it little buck syndrome.



Haha.. not little man syndrome. i'm 6'4" and just got back under 350 for first time in quite a long time. So don't think its that I'm little. Definitely a much larger buck than I have ever gotten, especially being in PA. I think the nonsense stories, whether you think its nonsense to you or not, is what makes it funny. And hard to keep arms crossed and stomping feet when laughing at clowns. But good imagination... helps explain the adamant and the unwavering faith for such stories.


----------



## tankdogg60

gcab said:


> Its a forum.. which is an avenue for people to talk and discuss different thoughts or opinions.. and in this case whether this buck is legit. Some like you say yes. Some like me or others say no. And some of us have fun and find amusement in the nonsense. Instead of telling people to go away because they aren't "positive" or agree with you, why not you go away since you acting like an 19 year old that was told Santa isn't real and you just imagine life without sitting at bottom of chimney with cookies and milk late in the night once a year.


^^This


----------



## KYDEER16

Guilty until proven innocent.



Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## tankdogg60

145nWV said:


> What do you mean there is no proof ? I don't know either way but there has been proof its FR.
> 
> 1) Pics at a corn pile in the woods.
> 2) Pics at a feeder, I didn't see any HF
> 3) Pics in an *open* field
> 4) Chasen's post in the beginning, which nobody had any doubt until OB interjected himself
> 
> Now, what proof has there been that its HF ??????? I know people have there opinion and that's great but what actual proof is there ?


Did you miss the part of this thread where the feeder pics were deemed photoshopped? Post the pic again. The feeder went through the rack. Fake pic. So what's to say any were real?


----------



## KYDEER16

tankdogg60 said:


> ^^This


Of course you have to wait for someone else to reply first.


What's wrong with this thread again?


----------



## tankdogg60

KYDEER16 said:


> His 12 years in the biz told him


You really shouldn't wear that hate, it's not a good look on you.


----------



## bryanroberts

145nWV said:


> This ^^^^^^ is exactly what I'm talking about. Please enlighten us on who said they know where his bed is ? or who said they seen him from a stand daily ? I don't remember anyone making that claim.


On comment #732 chasen's brother saw him
On comment #764 WE (not brother both of them) have had two encounters with og in 2 days and we know where he is bedding.
Just thought I would enlighten you!


----------



## DaneHunter

Man, I've missed a lot in the past week... And yet, not so much.


----------



## rustyhart

DaneHunter said:


> Man, I've missed a lot in the past week... And yet, not so much.


Welcome back.


----------



## DaneHunter

rustyhart said:


> Welcome back.


Thanks.


----------



## KYDEER16

tankdogg60 said:


> You really shouldn't wear that hate, it's not a good look on you.


This is your funniest post yet. Trust me buddy, no hate here.


----------



## tankdogg60

KYDEER16 said:


> This is your funniest post yet. Trust me buddy, no hate here.


Maybe just jealousy. Apparently you're in a thread about a deer and y'all can't stop talking about me lol what gives. I just state my opinion, just as y'all do.


----------



## tankdogg60

KYDEER16 said:


> Of course you have to wait for someone else to reply first.
> 
> 
> What's wrong with this thread again?


I've got plenty of posts, I don't need any help. Just agreeing with ones who I believe are right


----------



## bryanroberts

ironworker172 said:


> Actually you said Chasin and his brother had eyes on him for several days....it looks like his brother saw him once at 60 yards. Not Chasin and not several days.


Yes they did! Post #764 we have had 2 encounters in 2 days. Yes chasen not several.. just couple


----------



## jace

Im getting mad, don't make me mad


----------



## DaneHunter

jace said:


> Im getting mad, don't make me mad


Do it! Do it! Jace smash!


----------



## bryanroberts

I've been at work and missed alot today.. did the sheds from og get scored?


----------



## rustyhart

jace said:


> Im getting mad, don't make me mad


If you get mad at somebody on the computer you're only gonna end up getting mad at yourself.


----------



## KYDEER16

tankdogg60 said:


> Maybe just jealousy. Apparently you're in a thread about a deer and y'all can't stop talking about me lol what gives. I just state my opinion, just as y'all do.


Please, don't flatter yourself.


----------



## Pittstate23

KYDEER16 said:


> This is your funniest post yet. Trust me buddy, no hate here.


if you don't like the thread, exit stage left.


----------



## tankdogg60

KYDEER16 said:


> Please, don't flatter yourself.


I'm not, you're doing it for me


----------



## 145nWV

tankdogg60 said:


> Did you miss the part of this thread *where the feeder pics were deemed photoshopped? *Post the pic again. The feeder went through the rack. Fake pic. So what's to say any were real?


Were they proven photo shopped or was that some peoples opinion ?


----------



## ajbuckwacker

Good Lord, how old are you guys? I thought people outgrew this crap after middle school.


----------



## tankdogg60

145nWV said:


> Were they proven photo shopped or was that some peoples opinion ?


No it was plainly obvious once someone picked out the mistake. If I could find it, I'd show you but I can't. Someone on here can I'm sure. If you were reading this from the beginning, you'd of known that. Post it, I'll show you.


----------



## bryanroberts

ajbuckwacker said:


> Good Lord, how old are you guys? I thought people outgrew this crap after middle school.


Unfortunately nobody is allowed to have different opinions without someone somewhere getting rubbed wrong by the other opinion or the way it was delivered. I think that's in the at rule book! Lol


----------



## KYDEER16

Pittstate23 said:


> if you don't like the thread, exit stage left.


What?


----------



## 145nWV

bryanroberts said:


> On comment #732 chasen's brother saw him
> On comment #764 *WE (not brother both of them) have had two encounters with og *in 2 days and we know where he is bedding.
> Just thought I would enlighten you!


Nope nice try again, He dosent say he seen him does he ? You are assuming he dose but it could have been his brother both times.


----------



## KYDEER16

Pittstate23 said:


> if you don't like the thread, exit stage left.


Have you even read this thread?


----------



## bryanroberts

145nWV said:


> Nope nice try again, He dosent say he seen him does he ? You are assuming he dose but it could have been his brother both times.


He said we had 2 encounters in 2 days. If he wasn't there how could it be we unless someone had a mouse in their pocket. 
And what is this nice try try again stuff. what does it really matter. I'm just telling you what someone typed on a post??


----------



## bryanroberts

This thread is just awesome. This is the cheapest entertainment ever. Too bad it's about ego's more than a huge deer that is still alive.


----------



## 145nWV

bryanroberts said:


> He said we had 2 encounters in 2 days. If he wasn't there how could it be we unless someone had a mouse in their pocket.
> And what is this nice try try again stuff. what does it really matter. I'm just telling you what someone typed on a post??


Well if him and his brother were hunting together but in different stands and his brother seen him, I would say we. Again you are assuming.


----------



## rustyhart

145nWV said:


> Well if him and his brother were hunting together but in different stands and his brother seen him, I would say we. Again you are assuming.


In that case he should'a said my brother saw him, not we saw him.


----------



## bryanroberts

145nWV said:


> Well if him and his brother were hunting together but in different stands and his brother seen him, I would say we. Again you are assuming.


Jeez man.. is this a court room or are you in law school dude? OK yes. I'm assuming everything I say about other people's posts from this day forward.
Thanks for the gut laugh I needed that.


----------



## bryanroberts

rustyhart said:


> In that case he should'a said my brother saw him, not we saw him.


Better watch out rust.. your treading on thin ice..lol


----------



## 145nWV

rustyhart said:


> In that case he should'a said my brother saw him, not we saw him.


I agree but he also uses the word encounters, not seen.


----------



## bryanroberts

I've been looking for a reason to stay off this train wreck of a thread and now that one of the members of lame and lamer has gotten diarrhea of the mouth I think I will accept the invitation to just hang out in the shadows. Good luck everyone and long live og!


----------



## Pittstate23

KYDEER16 said:


> Have you even read this thread?


Yea, after sifting through some of the bs it's pretty interesting. Like some others, I hope this deer is free range because we could be watching the history of a legend unfolding.


----------



## 145nWV

bryanroberts said:


> Better watch out rust.. your treading on thin ice..lol


You were right, its about ego and you can tell by who is getting all butt hurt here. I haven't been rude or an a**hole, I've just been trying to have a discussion like an adult, how about you ?


----------



## saskguy

> I know it's possible, just to find sheds like this in immaculate condition twice would be almost impossible. With all those sticker points. He should be one of the bulls of the woods if not the bull of the woods. Surely he had to fight for a few does or bang a few trees getting ready for the rut. I mean it could happen, but 80% of the deer I've seen in the Midwest are busted in some sort of way, especially one with this many kickers and points. Who knows the position of the other sheds, but the first one looks pretty much mint


I am going to have to respectfully disagree. I will do so simply because I have a pretty good shed collection from years of picking sheds and in that collection are some very impressive sheds that are in "mint" condition. Quite a good number of them contain stickers or abnormal points and are off the same, wild, free ranging deer for more than two consecutive years even. I think if you look at a good number of some of the highest scoring bucks of all time, many of them have antlers in "mint" condition. Sometimes being the bull of the woods so to speak means you do not have to be the guy proving how mighty he is indeed. While antler size won't define dominance, I suspect most other bucks looking at a 6 1/2 or 7 1/2 yr old buck with a 200 plus set of antlers may actually know that is a fight not worth picking.


----------



## 12-Ringer

saskguy said:


> I am going to have to respectfully disagree. I will do so simply because I have a pretty good shed collection from years of picking sheds and in that collection are some very impressive sheds that are in "mint" condition. Quite a good number of them contain stickers or abnormal points and are off the same, wild, free ranging deer for more than two consecutive years even. I think if you look at a good number of some of the highest scoring bucks of all time, many of them have antlers in "mint" condition. Sometimes being the bull of the woods so to speak means you do not have to be the guy proving how mighty he is indeed. While antler size won't define dominance, I suspect most other bucks looking at a 6 1/2 or 7 1/2 yr old buck with a 200 plus set of antlers may actually know that is a fight not worth picking.


Well said.....

Joe


----------



## wipy

More guys like sask should be posting on here. When he talks all you guys bickering should be listening. Hes found sheds that score higher then all the sheds you guys probaly ever have found combined.


----------



## PY Bucks

saskguy said:


> I am going to have to respectfully disagree. I will do so simply because I have a pretty good shed collection from years of picking sheds and in that collection are some very impressive sheds that are in "mint" condition. Quite a good number of them contain stickers or abnormal points and are off the same, wild, free ranging deer for more than two consecutive years even. I think if you look at a good number of some of the highest scoring bucks of all time, many of them have antlers in "mint" condition. Sometimes being the bull of the woods so to speak means you do not have to be the guy proving how mighty he is indeed. While antler size won't define dominance, I suspect most other bucks looking at a 6 1/2 or 7 1/2 yr old buck with a 200 plus set of antlers may actually know that is a fight not worth picking.


Yep.


----------



## tankdogg60

saskguy said:


> I am going to have to respectfully disagree. I will do so simply because I have a pretty good shed collection from years of picking sheds and in that collection are some very impressive sheds that are in "mint" condition. Quite a good number of them contain stickers or abnormal points and are off the same, wild, free ranging deer for more than two consecutive years even. I think if you look at a good number of some of the highest scoring bucks of all time, many of them have antlers in "mint" condition. Sometimes being the bull of the woods so to speak means you do not have to be the guy proving how mighty he is indeed. While antler size won't define dominance, I suspect most other bucks looking at a 6 1/2 or 7 1/2 yr old buck with a 200 plus set of antlers may actually know that is a fight not worth picking.


Yeah I see your point. It's definitely possible, just a reach. But not even fighting a buck can lose points while rubbing or getting spooked and bailing off through the woods. Especially with a rack of that caliber. Just interesting how quickly the sheds are picked up each year and the condition. If a man knows exactly where to pick up the sheds. Then a man has enough info to get his hands in that deer. Not saying it's a definite thing, but highly likely. Just seems they're dangling a dollar in front of our face


----------



## H20fwler

OK, 
Has anyone else noticed that there are a few posters that pretty much only post on this thread and have shown up since the start of this thread...and seem to act like they have some sort of a vested interest in promoting this deer for some reason?
And they are very adamant about the FR WR thing? And they don't really participate in any other threads on this site?

How could anyone not be a little skeptical about this mystery buck?


On a side note;
I may be wrong but wasn't there supposed to be video footage of this deer that was going to be on a hunting show OB was pro-staff on when he was promoting this buck? What happened to that?


----------



## KYDEER16

H20fwler said:


> OK,
> Has anyone else noticed that there are a few posters that pretty much only post on this thread and have shown up since the start of this thread...and seem to act like they have some sort of a vested interest in promoting this deer for some reason?
> And they are very adamant about the FR WR thing? And they don't really participate in any other threads on this site?
> 
> How could anyone not be a little skeptical about this mystery buck?
> 
> 
> On a side note;
> I may be wrong but wasn't there supposed to be video footage of this deer that was going to be on a hunting show OB was pro-staff on when he was promoting this buck? What happened to that?


I don't know who your first line is pointing too, but you could very well be talking about me. I have a lot of post in this thread, but only because it's interesting and easy to have conversations and arguments with people about. Also, I'm not adamant about the FR WR thing. It very well could be HF, I don't know really..and wouldn't surprise me either way, but I think people should have more evidence when trying to throw it under the bus when saying it's HF.


----------



## tankdogg60

H20fwler said:


> OK,
> Has anyone else noticed that there are a few posters that pretty much only post on this thread and have shown up since the start of this thread...and seem to act like they have some sort of a vested interest in promoting this deer for some reason?
> And they are very adamant about the FR WR thing? And they don't really participate in any other threads on this site?
> 
> How could anyone not be a little skeptical about this mystery buck?
> 
> 
> On a side note;
> I may be wrong but wasn't there supposed to be video footage of this deer that was going to be on a hunting show OB was pro-staff on when he was promoting this buck? What happened to that?


I believe there's still a video on youtube. That video from OB got the kibosh rather quickly once he got exposed. Not to put salt in the wound, but I also looked up a couple of the adamant FR pushers on here and some of them have almost zero posts other than this thread since joining AT. That was odd to me also. One question that I always wondered to was how OB got the pics and vids of the buck. I mean who would honestly send anyone their vids and pics of a legit big buck? World record or not, I sure wouldn't. I don't even show some of my close friends when I get pics of big bucks, much less some random guy on AT. That hasn't added up since day one.


----------



## tankdogg60

KYDEER16 said:


> I don't know who your first line is pointing too, but you could very well be talking about me. I have a lot of post in this thread, but only because it's interesting and easy to have conversations and arguments with people about. Also, I'm not adamant about the FR WR thing. It very well could be HF, I don't know really..and wouldn't surprise me either way, but I think people should have more evidence when trying to throw it under the bus when saying it's HF.


I don't think that comment was directed at you in general. There are guys from day one that have all of the sudden jumped in and come from out of nowhere with no past AT history


----------



## Roo223

H20fwler said:


> OK,
> Has anyone else noticed that there are a few posters that pretty much only post on this thread and have shown up since the start of this thread...and seem to act like they have some sort of a vested interest in promoting this deer for some reason?
> And they are very adamant about the FR WR thing? And they don't really participate in any other threads on this site?
> 
> How could anyone not be a little skeptical about this mystery buck?
> 
> 
> On a side note;
> I may be wrong but wasn't there supposed to be video footage of this deer that was going to be on a hunting show OB was pro-staff on when he was promoting this buck? What happened to that?


Ob was full of sh** if you haven't noticed. I for one believe chasin is telling the truth. The rest of the people coming on and saying they know people hunting this deer are full of sh** to.


----------



## snoman4

saskguy said:


> I am going to have to respectfully disagree. I will do so simply because I have a pretty good shed collection from years of picking sheds and in that collection are some very impressive sheds that are in "mint" condition. Quite a good number of them contain stickers or abnormal points and are off the same, wild, free ranging deer for more than two consecutive years even. I think if you look at a good number of some of the highest scoring bucks of all time, many of them have antlers in "mint" condition. Sometimes being the bull of the woods so to speak means you do not have to be the guy proving how mighty he is indeed. While antler size won't define dominance, I suspect most other bucks looking at a 6 1/2 or 7 1/2 yr old buck with a 200 plus set of antlers may actually know that is a fight not worth picking.


Absolutely agreed and thanks for chiming in with all your experience Sask and most that have been on here a hot minute know that you find world class sheds year in and year out along with killing a few absolute beasts. 

Some deer for some reason dont ever really participate in the rut either. They are kind of asexual. They dont move much because of this and dont make the mistakes that other bucks make that get them killed. Zmax had a buck he had a long history with called Nasty that lived in a very small 53 acre woodlot. His hunters hunted that deer hard for at least 4 years before he was ever killed. There were 12-15 people that hunted this 53 acre piece and he was seen one time if I remember correctly by a hunter hunting from the stand. There is a lot more to the story of him getting killed last year but suffice to say some truly magnificent deer live year in and year out because they dont move during daylight hours or if they do its in such thick cover you cant get to them to kill them.


----------



## stcks&strngs

Here is an interesting article to go along with Snwman4's comment about some bucks not participating in the breeding. I have not verified the study done by Mississippi State but would think F&S did their homework prior to publishing the article. Could help some understand why his headgear is in such good condition. Plus if he is not burning 30%-40% of his body weight every year during the rut he can put the vast majority of his caloric intake into that giant typical frame on his head.

http://www.fieldandstream.com/articles/rut-report/2010/10/some-giant-bucks-dont-bother-breeding


----------



## 12-Ringer

snoman4 said:


> Absolutely agreed and thanks for chiming in with all your experience Sask and most that have been on here a hot minute know that you find world class sheds year in and year out along with killing a few absolute beasts.
> 
> Some deer for some reason dont ever really participate in the rut either. They are kind of asexual. They dont move much because of this and dont make the mistakes that other bucks make that get them killed. Zmax had a buck he had a long history with called Nasty that lived in a very small 53 acre woodlot. His hunters hunted that deer hard for at least 4 years before he was ever killed. There were 12-15 people that hunted this 53 acre piece and he was seen one time if I remember correctly by a hunter hunting from the stand. There is a lot more to the story of him getting killed last year but suffice to say some truly magnificent deer live year in and year out because they dont move during daylight hours or if they do its in such thick cover you cant get to them to kill them.


Some more great words of wisdom....they don't get that big by being stupid and these days the sheer number of folks out to put em down makes them the experience that much more difficult and if successful, that much more rewarding!!

Was on a nice for the last two years - disappeared this year all the way until the corn came down - only one pic after September 21 and that was on November 17. Corn came down late, after the firearm season and I am CONVICNED, he lived in that corn, perhaps venturing out at night, but rarely if that....I will be after his sheds shortly. He has shed the left side, but was holding the right as of Monday (2/2) night. As soon as I see it is off, I'm in there after them....he has been a frequent visitor in a secluded corner of the cut corn that I can watch from afar with my binos.

Joe


----------



## Elite fanboy

Anyone have the Cliff Notes version of this thread. Deer ever killed? Any more sheds found yet this season?


----------



## snoman4

Elite fanboy said:


> Anyone have the Cliff Notes version of this thread. Deer ever killed? Any more sheds found yet this season?


Sheds have been found. Read back about 5-6 pages.


----------



## Elite fanboy

Scotty C said:


> And both last year...
> Until that deer is killed by a hunter, hit by a car or found dead from old age.. I will stay doubtful he is free range... Not saying he isn't, I just have my doubts..


You would think that if someone could put themselves in a position to find both shed in 2 consecutive years, they would be able to get a shot off in 2 seasons? The deer must not be traveling all that far....


----------



## ohiobucks

Elite fanboy said:


> You would think that if someone could put themselves in a position to find both shed in 2 consecutive years, they would be able to get a shot off in 2 seasons? The deer must not be traveling all that far....


Two of the properties I hunt, the landowners don't hunt at all. One is a farmer, the other is an engineer. Both spend considerable time on their property - cutting firewood, checking fences, etc, etc. Both find sheds every year. Their wives have found sheds.

Point is, just because you have found sheds, doesn't automatically mean you can (or even want to) put yourself in a position to kill an animal...


----------



## Scotty C

tankdogg60 said:


> I believe there's still a video on youtube. That video from OB got the kibosh rather quickly once he got exposed. Not to put salt in the wound, but I also looked up a couple of the adamant FR pushers on here and some of them have almost zero posts other than this thread since joining AT. That was odd to me also. One question that I always wondered to was how OB got the pics and vids of the buck. I mean who would honestly send anyone their vids and pics of a legit big buck? World record or not, I sure wouldn't. I don't even show some of my close friends when I get pics of big bucks, much less some random guy on AT. That hasn't added up since day one.


I have been saying this since day one.. A deer of this caliber would be hush hush... I will only talk about big deer I've seen with my brothers and close friends.


----------



## ironworker172

Roo223 said:


> Ob was full of sh** if you haven't noticed. I for one believe chasin is telling the truth. The rest of the people coming on and saying they know people hunting this deer are full of sh** to.


I must be the exception to your full of sh** theory. I am a straight shooter. I got involved in this thread because of information I received. I have posted a little info and probably should have just remained quiet because people aren't reacting the way I thought they would. I was excited about someone possibly closing the deal and it hasn't happened.
It seems if you share anything you are a liar so I have stopped sharing anything related to this buck. I'm sure the attacks will follow just because I said that too. I keep following to see all the people argue who have no knowledge of the buck except for what they have read here. I think your geographical location should say a lot about the chances of actually knowing anything about OG. I'll leave it at that.


----------



## tankdogg60

ironworker172 said:


> I must be the exception to your full of sh** theory. I am a straight shooter. I got involved in this thread because of information I received. I have posted a little info and probably should have just remained quiet because people aren't reacting the way I thought they would. I was excited about someone possibly closing the deal and it hasn't happened.
> It seems if you share anything you are a liar so I have stopped sharing anything related to this buck. I'm sure the attacks will follow just because I said that too. I keep following to see all the people argue who have no knowledge of the buck except for what they have read here. I think your geographical location should say a lot about the chances of actually knowing anything about OG. I'll leave it at that.


You may hear some local chatter about the buck. But unless you're involved, I don't think your location matters at all. And no one whether they live in Ohio or Hawaii has any more legitimacy than the other unless they have solid evidence. Otherwise its just our opinion on the matter. Here say from a buddy, no matter who they are is just that, here say. We're all entitled to our own opinion otherwise.


----------



## Roo223

ironworker172 said:


> I must be the exception to your full of sh** theory. I am a straight shooter. I got involved in this thread because of information I received. I have posted a little info and probably should have just remained quiet because people aren't reacting the way I thought they would. I was excited about someone possibly closing the deal and it hasn't happened.
> It seems if you share anything you are a liar so I have stopped sharing anything related to this buck. I'm sure the attacks will follow just because I said that too. I keep following to see all the people argue who have no knowledge of the buck except for what they have read here. I think your geographical location should say a lot about the chances of actually knowing anything about OG. I'll leave it at that.


So you have seen this buck or have pics that come off your camera? Not saying everybody is full of it but most that have claimed they've got this deer pegged actually has nothing. That's why to this point chasin is the only one I don't think is full. He has first hand experience with this deer. I have not read anywhere in this thread that anybody else that's posted has had first hand experience. I could have missed something and sorry to you if I did.


----------



## ironworker172

Roo223 said:


> So you have seen this buck or have pics that come off your camera? Not saying everybody is full of it but most that have claimed they've got this deer pegged actually has nothing. That's why to this point chasin is the only one I don't think is full. He has first hand experience with this deer. I have not read anywhere in this thread that anybody else that's posted has had first hand experience. I could have missed something and sorry to you if I did.


So you don't have anyone in your life that you accept their word? I'm glad to say I have people in my life I can believe and it's not some strangers on a public forum.


----------



## ironworker172

tankdogg60 said:


> You may hear some local chatter about the buck. But unless you're involved, I don't think your location matters at all. And no one whether they live in Ohio or Hawaii has any more legitimacy than the other unless they have solid evidence. Otherwise its just our opinion on the matter. Here say from a buddy, no matter who they are is just that, here say. We're all entitled to our own opinion
> 
> Information from a good friend who lives and hunts the area is more than local chatter. It would be hard for you to be a personal friend of anyone hunting this buck if you were in Hawaii or SC for that matter. It's ok....you guys can see the sheds this year when they hit the magazine.


----------



## tankdogg60

ironworker172 said:


> tankdogg60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You may hear some local chatter about the buck. But unless you're involved, I don't think your location matters at all. And no one whether they live in Ohio or Hawaii has any more legitimacy than the other unless they have solid evidence. Otherwise its just our opinion on the matter. Here say from a buddy, no matter who they are is just that, here say. We're all entitled to our own opinion
> 
> Information from a good friend who lives and hunts the area is more than local chatter. It would be hard for you to be a personal friend of anyone hunting this buck if you were in Hawaii or SC for that matter. It's ok....you guys can see the sheds this year when they hit the magazine.
> 
> 
> 
> I have lots of personal friends all over the country including Ohio. But if he gives you his word and trusts you enough, why not show you proof? I could care less if the sheds were on Good Morning America, doesn't make it legit. It just means they're sheds from a deer. Just like the guy who bought the sheds. Anyone can show him trail pics and sell him some sheds. That doesn't prove where they're from. He just has to trust their word
Click to expand...


----------



## Roo223

ironworker172 said:


> So you don't have anyone in your life that you accept their word? I'm glad to say I have people in my life I can believe and it's not some strangers on a public forum.


Yes I have people I trust, but like you not anybody on public forum without some kind of proof. By the way I do think thus deer is free range. If I didn't I wouldn't be keep up with this thread.


----------



## tankdogg60

ironworker172 said:


> So you don't have anyone in your life that you accept their word? I'm glad to say I have people in my life I can believe and it's not some strangers on a public forum.


You're just as much a stranger to us as we are to you. What makes us supposed to believe you? If the only proof we have that you're telling the truth is that your buddy gave you his word, well then that's no more proof than any other person claiming they have OG info. So to us you're just another stranger on a public forum with no proof. Just as anyone else is to you.


----------



## snoman4

tankdogg60 said:


> You're just as much a stranger to us as we are to you. What makes us supposed to believe you? If the only proof we have that you're telling the truth is that your buddy gave you his word, well then that's no more proof than any other person claiming they have OG info. So to us you're just another stranger on a public forum with no proof. Just as anyone else is to you.


Remember that sword cuts both ways brother......Kind of like your claim of working in the hunting industry right? You say it, but to my knowledge, you have never provided proof. You talk about it often.....Should we take you at your word since you have offered no proof that you worked in it.....The biggest liar in this thread, OB, did actually work in the hunting industry....we know that because there was proof.


----------



## tankdogg60

snoman4 said:


> Remember that sword cuts both ways brother......Kind of like your claim of working in the hunting industry right? You say it, but to my knowledge, you have never provided proof. You talk about it often.....Should we take you at your word since you have offered no proof that you worked in it.....The biggest liar in this thread, OB, did actually work in the hunting industry....we know that because there was proof.


I see what you're saying, but this thread is about a deer, not about me. The only point made by me being in the industry was that I usually hear and have heard about every big buck coming and going. Just said that was a given being in that position. I don't need to provide proof of anything to give my opinion. First of all, I'm not a name dropper. He states he has proof of this buck, but the only proof he has is someone's word. He says hes not some random guy lying on here and he may be telling solid truth. But to us on here, its no more proved than anyone elses that didn't provide proof. There are plenty of guys on here that are private eyes. They can narrow down a bucks whereabouts down to the very field. Then I'm sure they can check up on me as well. I never said I was a big time celebrity hunter. Just said I was in the industry.


----------



## tankdogg60

snoman4 said:


> Remember that sword cuts both ways brother......Kind of like your claim of working in the hunting industry right? You say it, but to my knowledge, you have never provided proof. You talk about it often.....Should we take you at your word since you have offered no proof that you worked in it.....The biggest liar in this thread, OB, did actually work in the hunting industry....we know that because there was proof.


Just out of curiosity, how was OB in the industry? Because TP was gonna sponsor him until finding out he was bogus? Or was he involved prior?


----------



## tankdogg60

snoman4 said:


> Remember that sword cuts both ways brother......Kind of like your claim of working in the hunting industry right? You say it, but to my knowledge, you have never provided proof. You talk about it often.....Should we take you at your word since you have offered no proof that you worked in it.....The biggest liar in this thread, OB, did actually work in the hunting industry....we know that because there was proof.


You yourself said me being in the industry didn't make my opinion any more than anyone elses. So what would proof of that matter anyhow? Him providing proof of actually knowing whereabouts or info on the buck would be relevant.


----------



## snoman4

tankdogg60 said:


> You yourself said me being in the industry didn't make my opinion any more than anyone elses. So what would proof of that matter anyhow? Him providing proof of actually knowing whereabouts or info on the buck would be relevant.


It is called irony brother.....you are asking for proof of others claims to know about this buck.....I am saying you are no different you have made claims of something that you yourself have offered no proof for....You want everyone to take you at your word just like a few of the posters want you to take them at their word....That is why I said the sword cuts both ways...


----------



## snoman4

tankdogg60 said:


> Just out of curiosity, how was OB in the industry? Because TP was gonna sponsor him until finding out he was bogus? Or was he involved prior?


he was listed as a prostaff member on their website and they had a biography of him and everything.....That is proof. Then TP cam on here after this all broke loose and confirmed he was on the prostaff and said they were removing him....Which is further solidifies the facts.


----------

